# Squale Owner's Club (Unofficial)



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

This morning I received my Squale 20 Atmos Classic ref. Y1545 and I took many pictures of it. I got to thinking that I wanted to start a thread where all Squale owners (of any type of their watches) can come here and post pictures of them and discuss them, since no prior thread exists and their company has been receiving an extraordinarily large amount of new interest lately (thankfully).

I'll start it off:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I bought this watch for myself as my 20th birthday present! :-!

Congratulations to all Squale owners. They are certainly special watches.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Count me in. I wonder why they released the first batch (mine) with the stamped clasp instead of machined? Ditto on the pins vs. screws.

I prefer the first dial though.


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Why do you prefer the first dial?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some things I have to add that really stand out to me about the watch: I love the really good cyclops, to me it looks like the magnification is at least as good as Rolex's. The endlinks curve down nicely along with the lugs and make for a very compact fit (which I love). The lume is very strong. The dial is very glossy black. The case overall is very nicely finished, I like the slightly beveled crystal, and the caseback is nicely done as well.


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Tell me about the lume paint used. Is it C3 greenish white or more C1/BGW9 white white. This is the only thing keeping me from considering this watch. I don't like the milky green paint. I like the white.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I prefer the first dial because it doesn't have the giant logo and model # where plain text usually goes. I think it gives the watch more of a classic look.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jganovsky said:


> Tell me about the lume paint used. Is it C3 greenish white or more C1/BGW9 white white. This is the only thing keeping me from considering this watch. I don't like the milky green paint. I like the white.


It is indeed C3 green And I like it that way.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I prefer the first dial because it doesn't have the giant logo and model # where plain text usually goes. I think it gives the watch more of a classic look.


I see your point, but I actually prefer the newer dial because I have so many other divers with plain text. To me, the Squale logo at the 6'oclock actually kind of reminds of Tudor with their curved text on their vintage models. Granted that wasn't an actual selling point for me, as the selling point was literally just the watch itself. Even if they never made a new batch and only had the first batch i'd still love it.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

jganovsky said:


> Tell me about the lume paint used. Is it C3 greenish white or more C1/BGW9 white white. This is the only thing keeping me from considering this watch. I don't like the milky green paint. I like the white.





DPflaumer said:


> I prefer the first dial because it doesn't have the giant logo and model # where plain text usually goes. I think it gives the watch more of a classic look.


Count me in for a Squale Owners Club. That's a great idea, which would probably get backing from the newly revived Squale too !

Regarding the lume, yes, it's more greenish looking than the first C1, but not really that noticable, unless you compare them side by side.

The shark on the new dial, for me, is just great ! Most Squale models have this logo at the same place on the dial. 
In fact, to my mind, it wouldn't be a Squale without that shark on the dial !!! It's loaded with history .....

Regards,


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Count me in for a Squale Owners Club. That's a great idea, which would probably get backing from the newly revived Squale too !
> 
> Regarding the lume, yes, it's more greenish looking than the first C1, but not really that noticable, unless you compare them side by side.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better. But hey, just because the first batch doesn't have the shark doesn't make it any less Squale. All Squale's are welcome here!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello All

We've just come on board as a sponsor and we are a main dealer for Squale based in the United Kingdom.

Squale is not newly revived its been there all the time and with a great range of watches and history.









They are a small passionate team and really love what they do, but having someone help to translate and communicate the fantastic history, the great range of watches and the exciting future is what I am here to do.









I'm here to help with all your questions and also to listen to your ideas.









If you have any questions just ask.

They'll be lots of interesting news.

WUS Offers

And we will all be listening to you.

YOU WILL HEAR IT FIRST ON WATCHUSEEK!!!

If you have any specific questions just ask either by message or via our site

http://www.pageandcooper.com/


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jbbusybee said:


> Hello All
> 
> We've just come on board as a sponsor and we are a main dealer for Squale based in the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight and information! Squale does indeed have a very fascinating history. Makes me proud to own one.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I really like this watch and would be all over it but I have the new Zixen Zulu diver coming and just can't part with the funds right now. Maybe after the first of the year if they have any left.

Wayne


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

The New Year will be very exciting.....


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I just saw that they are sold out so I guess I won't be getting one. I should have made the decision a few days ago.

Wayne


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

jbbusybee said:


> View attachment 897887


I wish this design is due for a revival soon.
What a winner!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

ObZerver said:


> I wish this design is due for a revival soon.
> What a winner!


Yes, that one is a beauty.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> The shark on the new dial, for me, is just great ! *Most Squale models have this logo at the same place on the dial. *
> In fact, to my mind, it wouldn't be a Squale without that shark on the dial !!! It's loaded with history .....


True, i see your point and i respect that, as i said before it's all about a personal taste here nothing wrong nothing arguable.
That said, the same logo etched on the caseback is more than enough for me, i don't like repetition.

cheers.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Peissoon to enter sirs?


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

New member here and proud owner of a 50 atmos.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

stepoly said:


> New member here and proud owner of a 50 atmos.


Awesome.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm joining with my vintage "Tiger."


----------



## Bandit2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Highly recommend 'Gnomon Watches'. I managed to wrangle a 20 Atmos classic 1545, even after the site said sold out. Anders is the 'man'.


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

Count me in. I was in the doldrums as far as watches are concerned, but that root beer sub got my juices flowing again at first sight. I can't wait till Monday when it's supposed to arrive.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Bandit2 said:


> Highly recommend 'Gnomon Watches'. I managed to wrangle a 20 Atmos classic 1545, even after the site said sold out. Anders is the 'man'.


Does anyone know if this watch will be offered again?

Wayne


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes both the root beer and the classic are regular production models.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks, any idea when another shipment of the black classic will be in?

Wayne


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Stock should be in the shop end of next week.


----------



## Bandit2 (Feb 29, 2012)

`70monte` send Anders at Gnomon watches an email. Trust me he is very helpful & seems nothing is too much trouble for him. Gnomon ship worldwide at very reasonable rates.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

roguehog said:


> Stock should be in the shop end of next week.


Got this straight from the horse's mouth. Was at his shop when I saw the question So asked him immediately you guys owe me one haha!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

His & Hers 101 ATM


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

bigwatch13 said:


> View attachment 899067
> View attachment 899068
> View attachment 899069


Nice straps love the 101...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

stepoly said:


> View attachment 898342
> 
> View attachment 898355
> 
> View attachment 898356


I've heard that the sinn has the same case as the 50 atmos. Seller's photos.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I will check back on the website at the end of next week.

Wayne


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in. Ordered a classic last Wednesday from Gnomon. Terrific service as it arrived today with a nice NATO strap as a bonus. My first watch with a cyclops, something I thought I would never buy but I think I will like it. Sizing was easy, no difficulty with removing the screws on the bracelet. I can't disagree with anything already said about this watch. Very comfortable bracelet, watch looks great. I like the size. 40mm wears well and I am tired of the big watch look. This is a lot of watch for $420. Sorry about the lack of pics but there's little I could add that has not already been posted. I 'm anxious to see what else Squale has coming for us.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

101 Atmos. This thing is solid.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

And then there's this new kid on the block.























































From a watch company deep in decades of history. (And a certain someone confused Squale as a "boutique.") (Yes, I'm kicking the hornets nest.)


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

My Atmos 20 Classic arrived yesterday. It's a nice watch for the money, but not perfect like everyone seems to be describing it. The bracelet is very, very cheap and the lume on mine looks like it was applied by a monkey balancing on a tightrope. Not so perfect after all, but passable for a beater, I guess. The bezel lines up though, and the feeling is fantastic.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

BusyTimmy said:


> My Atmos 20 Classic arrived yesterday. It's a nice watch for the money, but not perfect like everyone seems to be describing it. The bracelet is very, very cheap and the lume on mine looks like it was applied by a monkey balancing on a tightrope. Not so perfect after all, but passable for a beater, I guess. The bezel lines up though, and the feeling is fantastic.


Hmmm... In that case you should flip it as I believe there ins a bit of demand for it. I've had 3 offers forum vintage so far. Even though I m not planning to sell it.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Feb 17, 2010)

I hate to threadcrap here, but I'm puzzled: exactly what is so special about this watch? At first glance, it strikes me as merely seeming to be another Sub homage, except one with, for me, butt-ugly dial lettering (and the need to put the company's name on the dial TWICE strikes me as purely bush-league). Yet, the devotion it seems to be inspiring here is undeniable. So could someone explain to me why you would opt for the 20 Atmos over, say, a Steinhart Ocean One?


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Re: Steiny vs Squale... Do some thread searching, my friend. This has been beaten to death.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine will be in hand tomorrow since I missed delivery by taking the day off work (first time I can think of being disappointed I was not at work :think, but I will give you my thoughts on why I decided to buy, and update once it is received.

1. Size - Subjective, but 40mm (as opposed to the Steinhart 42mm) seems to be a better fit for most with wrist sizes 7" and under, especially since it appears the lug design on the Squale "hugs" the wrist as opposed to being straight.

2. Value - $420 for anything with an ETA in it with how in demand they are is worth looking into, especially from a company of this pedigree.

3. History - The company has a rich history for producing quality product and has been around for many years.

4. Reviews - I will reference 2 members here in particular in hopes they don't mind, Powerband and Jeep99. These guys buy high quality swiss timepieces and certainly have some credibility when it comes to drawing comparisons in my opinion. Both seemed to be rather blown away with the quality and had extremely favorable comments about the dial, fit, finish, case, and bracelet. Sure Brice flipped his which some would think is contradictory, but he flips nearly everything it seems :-d, and it also seems he may have had a bit of buyers remourse and has a root beer version incoming. Out of the 15+ pages of comments on the 20 Atmos, I read very few negative comments.

5. Color - This is probably the primary reason I decided to dive on board. How many brown dialed/bezel divers do you see, especially with the sunburst it appears to have at this price point? None come to my mind.

If I come up with anything else once it is in hand I will go ahead and post that as well.



regnaD kciN said:


> I hate to threadcrap here, but I'm puzzled: exactly what is so special about this watch? At first glance, it strikes me as merely seeming to be another Sub homage, except one with, for me, butt-ugly dial lettering (and the need to put the company's name on the dial TWICE strikes me as purely bush-league). Yet, the devotion it seems to be inspiring here is undeniable. So could someone explain to me why you would opt for the 20 Atmos over, say, a Steinhart Ocean One?


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

Entry cards..


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice entry cards! Nice isofrane. Very matching.


----------



## Zacherl321 (Jul 7, 2010)

roguehog said:


> Nice entry cards! Nice isofrane. Very matching.


Thank you! But it is an aftermarket tropic strap but als good matching.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

now that is the bees knees



Zacherl321 said:


> Entry cards..
> 
> View attachment 901792


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

regnaD kciN said:


> So could someone explain to me why you would opt for the 20 Atmos over, say, a Steinhart Ocean One?


Of the Steinharts that I owned that had bezels, each one had the loose bezel that suffered vertical displacement. They also had a degree of play during rotation. One also had a GMT hand that was significantly misaligned -- although it had an ETA movement, the GMT hand installation was the problem and it was reflective of Steinhart's quality control. All of the Steinhart had _excessive_ crown wobble. (But I love Steinhart's pilot watches; these exhibit great craftsmanship and I'll probably buy more.)

The Squale 20 Atmos might bear two logos, but that is not only a subjective element for the owners to decide but part of their decades of history. Additionally, the crown, crown stem, and crown thread on the 20 Atmos is amazing. And their bezel action is tight and none of mine has any play whatsoever, in any direction. The bezels on my Squales also line up precisely.

Regarding the first batch of 20 Atmos, the quality of the bracelet still exceeds that of several of my Rolexes. The difference between screws and pins is, to me, not a valid point of judgement (because there are advantages to having pins, especially for those who had a screw quietly work itself out of the bracelet that's holding an expensive watch on the wrist... like my Grand Seiko).

A good point of judgement, however, would be loose bezels and excessive crown wobbles.

The 20 Atmos isn't the best watch out there, but for the price, it is a solid option.


----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

Guys, I am interested to get one of the 20 atmos series (maxi or root beer? Tough choices ). How's the lume compares to, say skx007? Just to get an idea  thanks in advance. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

walikard said:


> Guys, I am interested to get one of the 20 atmos series (maxi or root beer? Tough choices ). How's the lume compares to, say skx007? Just to get an idea  thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Seiko's lume is in a class of its own, literally. Pretty much like chateau d'yquem. Untouchable, well, IMHO at least. the markers are larger, or at least they seem so to me. Not many non-Japanese brand can beat seiko when it comes to lume.

I have a lume shot of the maxi on my blog. Will be adding some Lume pics of the other 20 atmos later.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

powerband said:


> Of the Steinharts that I owned that had bezels, each one had the loose bezel that suffered vertical displacement. They also had a degree of play during rotation. One also had a GMT hand that was significantly misaligned -- although it had an ETA movement, the GMT hand installation was the problem and it was reflective of Steinhart's quality control. All of the Steinhart had _excessive_ crown wobble. (But I love Steinhart's pilot watches; these exhibit great craftsmanship and I'll probably buy more.)
> 
> The Squale 20 Atmos might bear two logos, but that is not only a subjective element for the owners to decide but part of their decades of history. Additionally, the crown, crown stem, and crown thread on the 20 Atmos is amazing. And their bezel action is tight and none of mine has any play whatsoever, in any direction. The bezels on my Squales also line up precisely.
> 
> ...


As an owner of 3 Steinhart Ocean Ones and a Squale 20 Atmos, I have to agree and disagree. All 3 of my Ocean Ones have the most solid, perfectly aligned bezels out of my collection, and are also the easiest to grip thanks to the very fine machining and brushed sawteeth/coin edge (as they should be, polished makes the bezel slippery, no offense to the Squale though, the polish does look cool, it's just hard for me to turn). I love the size and lug shape of my 20 atmos way way way way better than my Ocean Ones, and I wish those were 40mm like the Squale; however I just felt like chiming in so that other Ocean One owners or prospective owners can hear; as to me, it sounds like you received a QC lemon Ocean One. Also, the crowns on my Ocean Ones have absolutely *zero* wobble, whereas my Squale has the second most wobbly crown in my collection. But it does not hurt my love for it. I still like the 20 Atmos pretty much the best out of my whole collection, along with my Raven just for their 40mm size alone; just stating a fact. And the crown wobble on my Squale doesn't bug me, since i'm not sitting around turning it all day I can forget about it.

I mean this reply in the most respectful way, just stating some things about my experiences and replying to you.


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

walikard said:


> Guys, I am interested to get one of the 20 atmos series (maxi or root beer? Tough choices ). How's the lume compares to, say skx007? Just to get an idea  thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


I got the root beer delivered last night. It's a great looking watch, but the lume is nowhere near a 007. Not even roughly comparable.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> As an owner of 3 Steinhart Ocean Ones and a Squale 20 Atmos, I have to agree and disagree. All 3 of my Ocean Ones have the most solid, perfectly aligned bezels out of my collection, and are also the easiest to grip thanks to the very fine machining and brushed sawteeth/coin edge (as they should be, polished makes the bezel slippery, no offense to the Squale though, the polish does look cool, it's just hard for me to turn). I love the size and lug shape of my 20 atmos way way way way better than my Ocean Ones, and I wish those were 40mm like the Squale; however I just felt like chiming in so that other Ocean One owners or prospective owners can hear; as to me, it sounds like you received a QC lemon Ocean One. Also, the crowns on my Ocean Ones have absolutely *zero* wobble, whereas my Squale has the second most wobbly crown in my collection. But it does not hurt my love for it. I still like the 20 Atmos pretty much the best out of my whole collection, along with my Raven just for their 40mm size alone; just stating a fact. And the crown wobble on my Squale doesn't bug me, since i'm not sitting around turning it all day I can forget about it.
> 
> I mean this reply in the most respectful way, just stating some things about my experiences and replying to you.


I'm absolutely respectful of your reply. I was reporting on my Ocean-1s. I don't think it's as much about agreeing or disagreeing as just reporting our experiences. I still have respect for the Steinhart pilots but have lost faith for the divers. My own perspectives and beliefs.

Incidentally, I've owned all of the Steinharts you listed in your signature, except for the Marine 38mm, and interestingly these were the models that, to varying degrees, had loose bezels and wobbly crowns. I also owned one with a misaligned GMT.

In any case, I think that every company will produce watches that are great and watches that aren't. My experience with Squale watches has been that they are solid. The crown tube on my 20 Atmos Vintage is so robust that the crown stem, though can be said to have wobble (an inherent trait on most crown stems), feels protected. The screw action is smooth and takes a good 5 or 6 turns to seat securely. I find this a very attractive trait on a diver.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Speardane said:


> I got the root beer delivered last night. It's a great looking watch, but the lume is nowhere near a 007. Not even roughly comparable.


Yeah, not many watches can match the Seiko 007 or Monster. These things are torches!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine arrived, couldn't be happier, definitely see what all the fuss is about!!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> Mine arrived, couldn't be happier, definitely see what all the fuss is about!!


Congrats! Looks great...

OT but just out of curiosity, how long did it take to get to you? I think we ordered around the same time, mine was shipped on Dec. 7, but the tracking through EMS Singapore still just says "handover to airline", which is the last update as of Dec. 9.

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine shipped Friday, attempted delivery on Monday, actually signed for it today. Having a REALLY HARD time not ordering the Maxi. I hope you get yours soon, I think you will be very impressed.



hidden by leaves said:


> Congrats! Looks great...
> 
> OT but just out of curiosity, how long did it take to get to you? I think we ordered around the same time, mine was shipped on Dec. 7, but the tracking through EMS Singapore still just says "handover to airline", which is the last update as of Dec. 9.
> 
> ...


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> Mine shipped Friday, attempted delivery on Monday, actually signed for it today. Having a REALLY HARD time not ordering the Maxi. I hope you get yours soon, I think you will be very impressed.


I was having a really hard time not ordering the maxi as well. The hard time ended when I broke down and ordered it. I was doing really well before a certain Roguehog led me into temptation.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

My 3 stooges.


----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, appreciates it very much  Esthetic and historical wise, I can't hardly ignore them though the lume is not at Seiko level...I guess lume factor is no 3 here  They are just too beautiful to be ignored, well at least for me


----------



## afc14284 (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been a proud member of the SOC since 2010 when I bought the 50 Atmos directly from Squale in Milan... this is a great brand with an even greater history and I've enjoyed the heck out of mine ...

Here's some pics...


----------



## fenderstrat1184 (Feb 13, 2011)

Do the new Squales with the screwed in links come with a tool for resizing? If not, could anyone suggest where to get an appropriate tool to resize the bracelet? 

I don't think too many jewelers will be open on Christmas Day for me to resize it, and sitting on a new watch without being able to wear it would be torture.

Thanks!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

fenderstrat1184 said:


> Do the new Squales with the screwed in links come with a tool for resizing? If not, could anyone suggest where to get an appropriate tool to resize the bracelet?
> 
> I don't think too many jewelers will be open on Christmas Day for me to resize it, and sitting on a new watch without being able to wear it would be torture.
> 
> Thanks!


No they don't.
You need to purchase a small precision screwdriver with a flat head 1,4mm or 1,6mm both size should work well.


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's my Squale 50 atmos:








I love the fact it looks great on a wide variety of straps which makes it very versatile - it looks great on mesh, rubber, or NATO :-!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

And on the subject of bracelets...

Special Promotion Buy a Squale Watch and Get a Mesh Bracelet Free


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

The 50 Atmos is really tugging at me. Does anyone know the lug length?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

AFG08 said:


> The 50 Atmos is really tugging at me. Does anyone know the lug length?


You would really like this compact and solid piece. The lug length is about 48.5mm.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I ended up buying a 50 Atmos from Page and Cooper. Very reponsive to my questions and I placed my order yesterday. This one is enroute to me. I've bought a lot of watches but this is the first time a dealer has sent me a picture of the actual watch I will be getting. Nice touch


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just have to say, my Squale 20 Atmos is definitely the most comfortable watch that I have. The case perfectly hugs my wrist and the bracelet is amazing! Squale is a real great company! :-!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

AFG08 said:


> I ended up buying a 50 Atmos from Page and Cooper. Very reponsive to my questions and I placed my order yesterday. This one is enroute to me. I've bought a lot of watches but this is the first time a dealer has sent me a picture of the actual watch I will be getting. Nice touch


My pleasure, with an iPhone it's easy to grab a quick photo and one of us checks each watch before its despatched.

If anyone has any Squale questions it's also easy for us to do a quick video reply.


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Squale Y1545 20 Atmos (Root Beer)


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

IMPRESSIVE SHOT!!! :-!


ObZerver said:


> ]
> Squale Y1545 20 Atmos (Root Beer)


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

ObZerver said:


> Squale Y1545 20 Atmos (Root Beer)


Ain't it a beauty worth waiting for?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm going to make an effort to obtain a Squale Maxi soon, if I can sell a couple of watches first. I'm hoping that they don't run out of stock/ and i'm hoping they make it a regular production watch. Otherwise i'll have to go 2nd hand eventually.


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

I ordered mine a few weeks ago. It came in the first week of Dec, but I was on vacation so I couldn't get until the end of last week. the 1545 20 atmos classic is a great watch. Seeing all the pics of the first batch really made the wait harder. It is a great watch. It is the perfect size. I really hope to see more 40mm watches. It's been gaining +1 sec per 24 hrs. Either I am lucky or these are regulated.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

graymadder said:


> I am lucky or these are regulated.


You're not lucky my friend, i'm pretty sure they've been very well regulated at the factory.
My 20Atmos is keeping outstanding time as well -1sec per day consistently.
Enjoy yours!

cheers.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Well this cures my case of curiosity, mine is keeping incredible time, +2 sec. over about 6 days. I thought I just got lucky but apparently this is the norm. I absolutely love everything about the watch, so much so I broke down and ordered a Maxi last night to accompany the Root Beer. Will post pics upon arrival. I debated between the Classic and Maxi, but in the end the larger indices won out.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Can't say I am as lucky then, as my Maxi is loosing 10 sec per day after 3 days. Hopefully it is just a break in period and it will work itself out.


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

ObZerver said:


> Squale Y1545 20 Atmos (Root Beer)


WOW! The cyclops never looked so good before!


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad you liked my photo. Here's another one (this time next to my trusty old Steinie O1):

Squale Y1545 20 Atmos (Root Beer)

The "only 2mm" size difference makes a lot of....uhm, difference. :think:


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

powerband said:


> I'm absolutely respectful of your reply. I was reporting on my Ocean-1s. I don't think it's as much about agreeing or disagreeing as just reporting our experiences. I still have respect for the Steinhart pilots but have lost faith for the divers. My own perspectives and beliefs.
> 
> Incidentally, I've owned all of the Steinharts you listed in your signature, except for the Marine 38mm, and interestingly these were the models that, to varying degrees, had loose bezels and wobbly crowns. I also owned one with a misaligned GMT.
> 
> In any case, I think that every company will produce watches that are great and watches that aren't. My experience with Squale watches has been that they are solid. The crown tube on my 20 Atmos Vintage is so robust that the crown stem, though can be said to have wobble (an inherent trait on most crown stems), feels protected. The screw action is smooth and takes a good 5 or 6 turns to seat securely. I find this a very attractive trait on a diver.


Absolutely. I am glad to hear it, I am already getting ready to buy a 20 Atmos Maxi soon to keep my classic company! I decided to sacrifice two of my Oceans for it. (I'm keeping the OVM though, since IMHO it is the best MilSub homage). I guess now I understand why Jeep99dad flips so many watches. Tastes change and you suddenly find yourself craving something else.


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

Just read the posts on accuracy. My Maxi has been +2 seconds a day since I got it.


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm in a pickle with these watches. I had expected the root beer to be a little darker brown, so I was kind of on the fence about it. That led to me ordering a Maxi dial with the thought that I'd just sell the root beer. Now I'm pretty well in love with the Maxi dial, but I keep putting on the root beer as well. Financial prudence would dictate flipping it, but I'm not sure I can bear to let such a beautiful watch go. If they release any more versions, I'm gonna have to tell my wife to hide my credit cards.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Speardane said:


> I'm in a pickle with these watches. I had expected the root beer to be a little darker brown, so I was kind of on the fence about it. That led to me ordering a Maxi dial with the thought that I'd just sell the root beer. Now I'm pretty well in love with the Maxi dial, but I keep putting on the root beer as well. Financial prudence would dictate flipping it, but I'm not sure I can bear to let such a beautiful watch go. If they release any more versions, I'm gonna have to tell my wife to hide my credit cards.


Pretty much the same thing happened to me, was shocked by the quality of the Root Beer, followed it up by ordering the Maxi. It just fits so well, is such a great time keeper, fit and finish are spectacular, bracelet is quality, etc. Alright, I will quit my fanboy rant, but if they come out with another one...............o|


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am surprise roguehog has not brought up the NEW CLASSIC DLC yet...... 
Squale.20 ATMOS Classic DLC - 1545 - SEL Bracelet - Gnomon Watches - Watches + Accessories + Emotions

OH..... I guess I jumped the gun, he has ALREADY!! LOL


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

It's so amazing...Squale is coming out with new models one after the other. I am absolutely intrigued to see what they keep bringing out. I'm still eagerly awaiting getting the Maxi...


----------



## edodo (Jul 30, 2010)

Received my ATMOS 20 Maxi two days ago and it's running +3sec (i let the watch seets face up the first night, and face down the second. I will try crown up tonight) It gained +2s the first night, and was spot on during the day, and it gained +1s the second night...
Pretty pretty impressibe to me! I think they are regulated by squale before shipping. We are lucky people, as these seems relative small batch and it's doable for them.
Anyway a full review is coming shortly. I love this watch, everything except one thing, but I guess we can't have it all, that is the dial lume... Pretty the day but weak at night.

some quick dirty light shot


----------



## Mobilenerd (Jul 12, 2011)

I went down to Gnomon during my lunch. Shouldn't have done that. This is what I saw....

Possibly my next purchase. Love the heavy mesh bracelet. Sadly the price was a little more than what I was prepared to pay.









Ended up I got these instead.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll be at Squale in the next few weeks.

They are very talented people, and will be thrilled that you all love what they do.

If there is anything you'd like to ask, now is the time.

Here is an interview I did with Andrea of Squale earlier this year.

In the meantime any news about Squale will be on WUS first.

http://http://www.pageandcooper.com/news/squale-watches-questionnaire/

Love the 101atm it's a beautiful watch don't forget our offer of a free mesh bracelet on any 50 ATM or 101 ATM.

http://https://www.watchuseek.com/f...uale-watch-get-mesh-bracelet-free-788422.html


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I literally just placed my order for the Squale 20 Atmos Maxi. It was so _agonizing_ having to watch you guys posting pics of it and talking about it over and over again! :-d I already have the 20 Atmos Classic, but the Maxi is what I am really looking for, so i'm glad that they didn't sell out by the time I ordered it tonight (quite frankly i'm shocked that it didn't sell out within 48 hours of its announcement like the others!). :-!

All I can say is, thank you to Jeep99dad. You gave me the idea to sell my Steinhart Ocean One(s) to fund it after I said that I didn't have enough money to buy the Squale Maxi. Well, I'm happy to say that I ended up selling two of my Ocean Ones to fund it. (I'm keeping the Steinhart OVM just because in my opinion it's one of the best MilSub homages).

I literally checked Gnomon about once every 20 minutes or so to make sure that I could order the Maxi. (To make sure that it wasn't sold out). :rodekaart

Wow, I am so happy right now! I will post pics once I get it of course!  :-x

-Cheers


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

OH MY! :rodekaart

My Squale Maxi just literally shipped in 24 minutes of Gnomon receiving my payment and order!!! :-!:-! Unheard of! 

What a treat for me since I just got off work too after a boring night. I come home and this pure awesomeness happens!!! :-d

My hat goes off to Gnomon watches. They are a great company that stands by their word.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> OH MY! :rodekaart
> 
> My Squale Maxi just literally shipped in 24 minutes of Gnomon receiving my payment and order!!! :-!:-! Unheard of!
> 
> ...


Congratulations, I just got my Maxi, u r going to love it!!


----------



## Mobilenerd (Jul 12, 2011)

Finally got my Maxi back from Gnomon today. So here's my 4 Squales together for a group shot.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Mobilenerd said:


> Finally got my Maxi back from Gnomon today. So here's my 4 Squales together for a group shot.


That is a beautiful collection you got there. Seeing your and everyone else's pics of the various 20 ATMOS models so makes me want to pick up another one. I picked up the first version of the classic and absolutely love it and it has become one of my favorites, even surpassing my Steinhart O1VM in my rotation of watches that I wear most frequently.

What's holding me back is waiting to see what version Squale comes out with next. While the root beer tugged at me, it wasn't love at first sight like version 1 of the classic, which upon seeing, I went into a trance and clicked "buy" before I knew what was happening. Any buyer's remorse quickly vanished once I put it on my wrist, and it was so comfortable and well balanced, that I forget I am wearing a watch.

If Squale comes out with a green bezeled or all blue version, I will no longer be able to resist.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

ghostryder said:


> That is a beautiful collection you got there. Seeing your and everyone else's pics of the various 20 ATMOS models so makes me want to pick up another one. I picked up the first version of the classic and absolutely love it and it has become one of my favorites, even surpassing my Steinhart O1VM in my rotation of watches that I wear most frequently.
> 
> What's holding me back is waiting to see what version Squale comes out with next. While the root beer tugged at me, it wasn't love at first sight like version 1 of the classic, which upon seeing, I went into a trance and clicked "buy" before I knew what was happening. Any buyer's remorse quickly vanished once I put it on my wrist, and it was so comfortable and well balanced, that I forget I am wearing a watch.
> 
> If Squale comes out with a green bezeled or all blue version, I will no longer be able to resist.


*This.*

There is something elegant about a classic 40mm watch. It's just *right.* I love the way my wrist holds the watch, not the other way around. I like actually seeing some strap/bracelet on either side of the lugs. I dislike large watches. (I am open to 42mm, but besides my OVM, I will not get any more large Sub homages).

Also, the case design of the Squale is beautiful and I love how the lugs curve down for a nice wrist-hugging fit.

After witnessing the beauty and elegance of the Squale, I am going to only stick with 40mm for Sub homages. (Thankfully I have 3 other 40mm Sub homages, so the Maxi will become my 4th total).:-!

It's just that certain feeling you get when you sized the bracelet perfectly, and it's just ever so slightly hugging your wrist, and you feel the balance, you feel the lightness, and words can't explain the rest.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> There is something elegant about a classic 40mm watch. It's just *right.* I love the way my wrist holds the watch, not the other way around. I like actually seeing some strap/bracelet on either side of the lugs. I dislike large watches. (I am open to 42mm, but besides my OVM, I will not get any more large Sub homages).
> 
> Also, the case design of the Squale is beautiful and I love how the lugs curve down for a nice wrist-hugging fit.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more with you mate!
I always liked to wear big watches and who knows maybe i'm getting old but i'm changing my tastes.
Puck and Tuna sitting in the watchbox right now while the Squale 20Atmos is sitting on my wrist and you wanna know what the funny thing is, well.. i owned several Rolexes before becoming a WIS nut, before hanging out here like junky, always craving to find big divers to wear even though i've a puny wrist and now i found myself appreciating wearing the classic sub-size again but not REAL THINGS anymore, hommages for fun!
39-40mm is the classic perfect proportion, balance and lightness on your wrist plus the sub style will look great in every situation and will never be out of place and here's the 20Atmos success explained, one of the very few quality sub-homages on the market keeping those right proportions.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

vokotin said:


> Could not agree more with you mate!
> I always liked to wear big watches and who knows maybe i'm getting old but i'm changing my tastes.
> Puck and Tuna sitting in the watchbox right now while the Squale 20Atmos is sitting on my wrist and you wanna know what the funny thing is, well.. i owned several Rolexes before becoming a WIS nut, before hanging out here like junky, always craving to find big divers to wear even though i've a puny wrist and now i found myself appreciating wearing the classic sub-size again but not REAL THINGS anymore, hommages for fun!
> 39-40mm is the classic perfect proportion, balance and lightness on your wrist plus the sub style will look great in every situation and will never be out of place and here's the 20Atmos success explained, one of the very few quality sub-homages on the market keeping those right proportions.


Yes! Absolutely!

Squale is definitely one of the few who make properly proportioned Sub homages, because the other two that I have: (Raven and Jürgens), are very hard to obtain due to rarity/limited production runs.

I think Squale is revolutionizing the Sub homage market by making _perfect_ Sub homages that so far seem to be pretty widely available (except the Vintage and Root beer, which sold out pretty quickly). But it seems that the Classic, Maxi, and the DLC are gonna be sold new for a long time. Not to mention any other new models of the 20 Atmos that they can come out with.

Of course, Squale makes many many other great dive watches that have been famous since the 50s-60s; but I think they really have done something spectacular with the Sub homage models. It's what many people want, but can't really just go on a site and buy. You really have to look for the other brands to pop up in the sales forum, so by Squale making them a regular model, it's in my opinion the best thing to happen to the Sub homage niche of the market! :-!

I have to hide my debit card from myself now because I want all of them!

-cheers


----------



## Mobilenerd (Jul 12, 2011)

This is my Squale collection sleeping next to my Steinharts. Time to cut my credit cards.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Mobilenerd said:


> This is my Squale collection sleeping next to my Steinharts. Time to cut my credit cards.


What are you hiding in the third row at the bottom???


----------



## Mobilenerd (Jul 12, 2011)

roguehog said:


> What are you hiding in the third row at the bottom???


Sssh. That's a secret. Lol


----------



## skipp231 (Sep 20, 2011)

My maxi on a mauser ammo


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I love the look of these watches but the reports of weak lume is holding me back. It looks like the lume should be great so I don't understand why it is not.

Wayne


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Mobilenerd said:


> Sssh. That's a secret. Lol


You secret is safer with me. Literally! Hahahaha!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

70monte said:


> I love the look of these watches but the reports of weak lume is holding me back. It looks like the lume should be great so I don't understand why it is not.
> 
> Wayne


Honestly, these watches are such a visual feast, I wouldn't wanna hide them in the dark.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

70monte said:


> I love the look of these watches but the reports of weak lume is holding me back. It looks like the lume should be great so I don't understand why it is not.
> 
> Wayne


I have the 20 ATMOS Classic and while it is not a torch immediately after exposure to light, like my Seiko Monster, the lume does stay charged throughout the night. I believe the version I have has the C1 lume though vs the C3 lume of the second version of the Classic and all the other subsequent models.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

70monte said:


> I love the look of these watches but the reports of weak lume is holding me back. It looks like the lume should be great so I don't understand why it is not.
> 
> Wayne


I have the 2nd batch Classic.

While not like a Seiko, the lume is fine on mine, and lasts the whole night. No issues.

Regards,


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

70monte said:


> I love the look of these watches but the reports of weak lume is holding me back. It looks like the lume should be great so I don't understand why it is not.
> 
> Wayne


The lume on my 2nd batch (C3 green lume) Classic model is spectacular. Glows like a torch from sunlight to low light (indoors and outdoors), and lasts all night even after little exposure to light, sun or indoors.








[/IMG]


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> The lume on my 2nd batch (C3 green lume) Classic model is spectacular. Glows like a torch from sunlight to low light (indoors and outdoors), and lasts all night even after little exposure to light, sun or indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, that looks pretty good to me. Maybe I was mistaken. I will be interested to see if the lume on your incoming Maxi dial is as good as this one. I think it was roguehog's review of the maxi dial watch that showed poor lume on the hour indices. I will have to wait on the purchase of this watch anyway since I just bought the Zixen Zulu diver and made a fairly expensive gun purchase this past weekend so I'm kind of tapped out money wise. I will definetely have to get one of these though. I just have to decide which version to get.

Wayne


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

roguehog said:


> Honestly, these watches are such a visual feast, I wouldn't wanna hide them in the dark.


I just got done reading your review of all five versions of this watch. It was a good read. Which version had the best lume? I basically want the lume on my watches to last all night with the understanding that it won't be as bright at the end of the night. Thanks.

Wayne


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

What do you guys think about a blue maxi with no date? Do you guys prefer a sub that matches a watch that has actually been produced or would you rather have a sub with some design mods? I would probably have to buy a mil sub if they make one, because I'm not crazy about date magnifiers.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Speardane said:


> I'm in a pickle with these watches. I had expected the root beer to be a little darker brown, so I was kind of on the fence about it. That led to me ordering a Maxi dial with the thought that I'd just sell the root beer. Now I'm pretty well in love with the Maxi dial, but I keep putting on the root beer as well. Financial prudence would dictate flipping it, but I'm not sure I can bear to let such a beautiful watch go. If they release any more versions, I'm gonna have to tell my wife to hide my credit cards.


If it had the color scheme closer to the Glycine Goldeneye I'd be seriously considering the Root Beer. It's a bit too light (as in shades of the brown and yellow/gold) for me .


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Boxer said:


> What do you guys think about a blue maxi with no date? Do you guys prefer a sub that matches a watch that has actually been produced or would you rather have a sub with some design mods? I would probably have to buy a mil sub if they make one, because I'm not crazy about date magnifiers.


If you're talking just a blue bezel, then some vintage Rolex/Tudor's already have that. Blue dial? Well that's another story.

Personally, I kinda wish that the Maxi didn't have a date function, because then it could be a no-date vintage Sub homage, but w/e. It's more than good enough as it stands.

I think Squale will probably keep on coming out with new designs for the 20 Atmos, because within a matter of a few weeks we saw it go from the Classic, to the Root Beer, to the Maxi. Not to mention the previous limited runs of the vintage and first batch classic. I'm very happy with what they have right now, but if they do a no-date Sub homage with the 20 Atmos then I will be forced to whip out the debit card once more...:roll:


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

In love....now, do I order the maxi????


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

petersenjp said:


> In love....now, do I order the maxi????


One word - YES! Haha


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Ordered my maxi!!!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

petersenjp said:


> Ordered my maxi!!!


You followed the same road I went down.


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

Same here. Got the Squale fever.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a deadly virus! Think I'd better prepare my bank account for next year's wave of squale madness.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

petersenjp said:


> In love....now, do I order the maxi????


There is no question. You just simply do it. You should have already ordered the Maxi. ;-)

That's exactly what I did. Started with the Classic model though, then ordered the Maxi soon after. My Maxi is sitting less than 50 miles away from me in the UPS depot but I have to wait for Christmas Eve for it to be delivered! :roll:


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it just me or does it seem that the lume is very sloppily applied in the indices? It looks very uneven and looks to be covering the chrome bordrs on some of the indices. I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these beauties, but a sloppy lume application would really bother me after awhile.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Big fan of the Squale watches 
I am a very happy owner of Squale 50 atmos


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

nugget40 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that the lume is very sloppily applied in the indices? It looks very uneven and looks to be covering the chrome bordrs on some of the indices. I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these beauties, but a sloppy lume application would really bother me after awhile.


The lume on my root beer isn't amazing, and very slightly uneven, but for the price I could send it for a relume. The watch would be totally worth it. These are the deal of the year.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Squale Swiss made sloppy lume*



nugget40 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that the lume is very sloppily applied in the indices? It looks very uneven and looks to be covering the chrome bordrs on some of the indices. I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these beauties, but a sloppy lume application would really bother me after awhile.


Not just you! How does this look? Very uneven and covering the chrome on the 12, 9 and six. Not at all impressed with this sloppy lume application. With everyone raving about this model I am SUPER DISAPPOINTED and find it unacceptable. If this was made in Switzerland then Squale has a BIG problem with quality control.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Squale Swiss made sloppy lume*

These new dials are Swiss made in China.
Not sure about the previous NOS though i bet they were made there as well but the QC was much better.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Squale Swiss made sloppy lume*

Don't know much about the 20atm Squale but looking at the pictures the Lume is very badly applied I have no issue on my 50atmos Apart from does not glow as bright as my pam
Are you sure about the dials being made in china as I was under the impression of everything made and assembled in switzerland


----------



## exiLe (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Squale Swiss made sloppy lume*

It's really a toss up between the 20 atmos MAXI and the MKII Nassau for me. I'm leaning towards the Nassau at this point due to the seemingly closer attention to detail (which I don't mind waiting for as I am an extremely anal person to begin with).

Thoughts? :think:


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Squale Swiss made sloppy lume*



Monkeynuts said:


> Don't know much about the 20atm Squale but looking at the pictures the Lume is very badly applied I have no issue on my 50atmos Apart from does not glow as bright as my pam
> Are you sure about the dials being made in china as I was under the impression of everything made and assembled in switzerland


Look mate, i don't want to beat a dead and buried horse We all know how the Swiss made label works.
That said, i owned a Squale 50Atmos Classic months ago a new production model.
The quality control of mine sucked, crude unevenly applied lume, dust everywhere but bear in mind i checked the dial under a x10 eye-loupe, sold it!

No problem and no grudge, i gave a second try.

I own now a Squale 20Atmos Classic the very first batch, i'm very happy and satisfied regarding it's build quality and QC.
My watch was clearly assembled painstakingly and with great attention to detail, no flaws whatsoever.
I've a thought of my own and in all honesy i don't think this watch was entirely made in Switzerland and to tell the truth i could care less since the quality of my Squale 20Atmos Classic is abosolutely great for the price, period!


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Squale Swiss made sloppy lume*



exiLe said:


> It's really a toss up between the 20 atmos MAXI and the MKII Nassau for me. I'm leaning towards the Nassau at this point due to the seemingly closer attention to detail (which I don't mind waiting for as I am an extremely anal person to begin with).
> 
> Thoughts? :think:


I would be annoyed with the uneven lume you can see on the photos of the classic in earlier posts. I have a maxi dial. I haven't looked at the dial through a loupe, but to the naked eye, the lume looks virtually flawless, and the dial as a whole looks great. That's all I feel I can reasonably expect for a watch that costs four hundred bucks.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmmm, this lume issue is troubling. I will make a note to the salesman not send me one with lume issues. I can hardly wait!!


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Squale Swiss made sloppy lume*



mtbmike said:


>


Uhhhh, that looks like sh!te


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll chime in on this...

My watch has minor lume imperfections on '12, '6, and '9. I don't think it's that bad. Not unacceptable to me, all the pictures I've seen of this batch of the Classic model have lume imperfections. Hell, I can find an imperfection on the dial/lume of all of my 5 watches spread across a few reputable brands. It's really just the way it goes when you buy something that is mass produced for an affordable price, I think. Whereas, obviously if you buy a Rolex, it will be perfect, and you expect it to be. But these are not Rolexes.

I'm not saying that it's "acceptable"; but in my opinion, it's not really a big deal as long as the lume works. Now, if it were worse and most or the entirety of the chrome surrounds were covered, then I'd have a problem with it.

Here's mine, I don't think it's bad, I don't have a problem with it. (Just throwing this out there since there's been no supportive opinions voiced. After all, this is the Squale Owner's Club and we should totally discuss things like this if need be).








[/IMG]

Granted, i'm not too picky. But I think it's a little unrealistic to expect perfection, when perfection is nearly impossible in this price range. (At least from my experiences).

Besides, the lume is still super bright:








[/IMG]


----------



## exiLe (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the picture and update AlphaWolf777. I think this has been the deciding factor for me. Having just sold off 3 pieces I have more than half of a Nassau paid for from those sales alone which makes purchasing a Nassau that much more bearable.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

exiLe said:


> Thanks for the picture and update AlphaWolf777. I think this has been the deciding factor for me. Having just sold off 3 pieces I have more than half of a Nassau paid for from those sales alone which makes purchasing a Nassau that much more bearable.


The Nassau is a great watch, i'm sure you won't be disappointed at all. I've never owned one, but I used to lust after them and I would love to have one, but $$ and the sales forum just didn't work out in my favor. (I would also love to have an MKII Kingston, but I can't justify nearly the cost of a Tudor HBB for it). Also, the MKII's are pretty rare on the sales forum so it makes it a pain to acquire one unless you can jump on it when MKII is releasing them. (I missed that opportunity as well).

Back on topic I'm just thankful that Squale even made this watch, as it came out of nowhere and as soon as it released I jumped on it and the Maxi, fearing that they'd sell out before I got to them. To me, the bottom line is that a few minor imperfections can be overlooked on such a great watch and such a solid entrance into the Sub homage market. For $400, you're getting a company with heritage, a proper 40mm case, Swiss Made with ETA movement, solid bracelet with diver's extension, and even the cyclops works properly at 2.5x "Rolex" magnification. It's kind of a no-brainer.

However, as the saying goes: "To each his own." Honestly I would love to have every Sub homage under the sun; (Not more than I would love to have a Rolex Sub or a Tudor HBB); and as watch lovers/enthusiasts at the end of the day, we all end up owning pretty much every watch that we want at some point or another (minus the ultra expensive ones). So I kind of feel that the above saying applies a lot to the world of watch enthusiasm.

Although keep in mind that my intention with that update was actually in favor of the Squale...Mine just isn't as bad QC as some others' so I don't have an issue with it.

You're welcome for the update.

As soon as I have time, after I get my Maxi I'll be posting pics of it here. It's going to be on my doorstep tomorrow morning, although I doubt I'm going to have time to take nice pictures of it until at least the day after Christmas since I'm going to be very busy at home and at work. Heck, I'm not even going to be able to wear my Maxi once I get it since I don't have a tiny screwdriver to size the bracelet. I'll have to wait until my jeweler re-opens after Christmas since they do a great job and they don't charge me for bracelet sizing. As always, it's going to be agonizing having to wait to wear a brand-new watch and have to let it sit on the table for a few days...:roll:

-Cheers


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I'll chime in on this...
> 
> My watch has minor lume imperfections on '12, '6, and '9. I don't think it's that bad. Not unacceptable to me, all the pictures I've seen of this batch of the Classic model have lume imperfections. Hell, I can find an imperfection on the dial/lume of all of my 5 watches spread across a few reputable brands. It's really just the way it goes when you buy something that is mass produced for an affordable price, I think. Whereas, obviously if you buy a Rolex, it will be perfect, and you expect it to be. But these are not Rolexes.
> 
> ...


I personally think that a watch in the $400-500 range should not have such glaring imperfections on the face of the watch. I mean, that is what you are going to be looking at everytime you want to tell the time (or just admire your timepiece). While I don't expect "perfection" in a watch at this pricepoint, I wouldn't accept a visible reminder as poorly applied lume looking at me to mock me for shelling out my hard earned dollars.

I have watches ranging from cheapy beaters to high end bling and none have lume applied sloppily . . . well, except maybe a Vostok Amphibian where the lume dots are a bit off center, but it is a $50 watch and can be overlooked given the pricepoint and its other positive attributes.

I have the 20 ATMOS Classic version 1 and the lume is perfectly applied, so maybe I got lucky, but if it was unevenly applied, I would have certainly sent it back at this pricepoint.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

ghostryder said:


> I personally think that a watch in the $400-500 range should not have such glaring imperfections on the face of the watch. I mean, that is what you are going to be looking at everytime you want to tell the time (or just admire your timepiece). While I don't expect "perfection" in a watch at this pricepoint, I wouldn't accept a visible reminder as poorly applied lume looking at me to mock me for shelling out my hard earned dollars.
> 
> I have watches ranging from cheapy beaters to high end bling and none have lume applied sloppily . . . well, except maybe a Vostok Amphibian where the lume dots are a bit off center, but it is a $50 watch and can be overlooked given the pricepoint and its other positive attributes.
> 
> I have the 20 ATMOS Classic version 1 and the lume is perfectly applied, so maybe I got lucky, but if it was unevenly applied, I would have certainly sent it back at this pricepoint.


I understand where you're coming from. I'm just really frustrated because I personally have no problem with a few small imperfections when I don't own one watch that doesn't have at least one imperfection. I just don't see the point I guess. Oh well, I'm not gonna discuss it any more.

Can't wait to get my Maxi tomorrow morning!


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

I wonder if the Maxi's have this same lume issue. Keep us updated, I'm in the market for a new diver. Thanks.


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Granted, i'm not too picky. But I think it's a little unrealistic to expect perfection, when perfection is nearly impossible in this price range. (At least from my experiences).


Hmmm, you really are not too picky I must say.
$400 is still a lot of money for a watch; judging from the picture, no offence, the lume job looks rather appalling. 
If I were you, I would have returned it right away without even asking for second opinion on the forum.

Mine should come in early next week, hopefully I wouldn't have this problem


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

BOO-YAH! I just pulled the trigger on a Maxi... As I stated before, I sent the merchant an email asking for a watch without lume issues. Cheers, bb


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Big fan of the Squale watches
> I am a very happy owner of Squale 50 atmos


Nice strap! Who makes that one?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> Nice strap! Who makes that one?


Thank you
The strap is a handmade corfam leather from a strapmaker here in the uk called db10
here is a link db10 - the art of strapmaking
They do lovely straps at very good prices and deliver worldwide I have brought quite a few
Just ask for mel and say Marcus monkeynuts recommend them maybe I will get a free strap lol


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

UPS came, I just got my Maxi! :-d


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> UPS came, I just got my Maxi! :-d


Merry Christmas!! Please do share your thoughts and pics with us.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Merry Christmas!! Please do share your thoughts and pics with us.


Yes, indeed a merry Christmas! Wont be able to post pics for awhile though, too busy at the moment.


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

UPS just came! I got my root beer!
BUT......
I won't be opening it until tomorrow morning. Tee-hee I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl, hahaha


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

a pine tree said:


> UPS just came! I got my root beer!
> BUT......
> I won't be opening it until tomorrow morning. Tee-hee I'm as giddy as a schoolgirl, hahaha


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

My brand-new beautiful Squale Maxi. I actually received this watch on Christmas Eve, but with all the family and fun (and work :roll; I did not have any time to oogle over my new watch and take pictures until now. So, here she is!:-!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My brand-new beautiful Squale Maxi. I actually received this watch on Christmas Eve, but with all the family and fun (and work :roll; I did not have any time to oogle over my new watch and take pictures until now. So, here she is!:-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant see any Lume issues on this beauty


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

Got my today, apart from the lume issue that I mentioned in a separate thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-20atmos-has-arrived-will-returned-shortly-bad-lume-794403.html

the build quality of the watch is excellent
I would say that it is similar to that of Steinhart (Ocean 1 line)
The cyclops is excellent, the bracelet and the crown are very good.

I have a big complaint though - apart from the lume problem.
The bezel is almost impossible to use in my experience. It is tight - which is good, but the polished edges of the the bezel reduces the grip significantly. 
I find it very difficult to turn it. I only managed to turn the bezel back to its former position in my first test turn by using a dry cloth... 
Not sure if this is a common issue though.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

angrypossum said:


> Got my today, apart from the lume issue that I mentioned in a separate thread
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-20atmos-has-arrived-will-returned-shortly-bad-lume-794403.html
> 
> the build quality of the watch is excellent
> ...


I've got 4 20 atmoses, the bezel are all pretty tight in the beginning. They loosen up after a while.


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

The Squale 50 Atmos has always been my go-to watch. No other watch of mine has seen as much wrist time as this one; it's been a favourite since day one.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

nin. said:


> The Squale 50 Atmos has always been my go-to watch. No other watch of mine has seen as much wrist time as this one; it's been a favourite since day one.
> 
> View attachment 916396
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you, I have a number of watches but they is something about the 50 atmos that sits perfect to me from the orange minute hand to the crown at 4 I just love it,
Before having the 50 atmos I was wearing my panerai alot so when I first saw it I was a little worried about the size as it looked a lot smaller than I was used to but now I just love it I think the 40mm case is just perfect so much so when I do wear the pam it feels a little to big 
Anyway I love it great pictures


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Fantastic pictures Nin


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

View attachment 916396


View attachment 916402


View attachment 916407


View attachment 916410
[/QUOTE]

Fantastic pics of my favorite watch! I see you're in Athens, is that Athens Greece? If so, we can maybe start a local 50 atmos fun club!


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> I have a number of watches but they is something about the 50 atmos that sits perfect to me from the orange minute hand to the crown at 4 I just love it,...


My thoughts exactly!
Add the vintage looks, and you've got a watch with the qualities necessary to be savoured.


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

jbbusybee said:


> Fantastic pictures Nin


Thank you!


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

stepoly said:


> Fantastic pics of my favorite watch! I see you're in Athens, is that Athens Greece? If so, we can maybe start a local 50 atmos fun club!


That sounds cool Stepoly, but I'm afraid Athens-based Squale owners are as scarce as hen's teeth. I only know of four people owning a Squale, us two included.

PS
It's nice meeting another Greek Squale afficionado on these boards! :-!
Να 'σαι καλά!


----------



## tyreman (Feb 26, 2006)

Was starting to drool on the keyboard about these watches, But whats the story on the applied lume quality now?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I just received mine last night and the lume was perfect. When I initially ordered my Maxi I included notes to the merchant about getting a watch without problems. He delivered. As far as brightness I would give it a 6/7 on a scale of 1-10 with 10 being for one of my Luminox watches. I would put average lume at 5 points. So long story short, above average.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

The lume on my maxi dial is not perfect but it's okay. I set it on the nightstand last night and it was still glowing early this morning. The lume could have been applied better but on mine it's better than some I have seen. My only real "problem" with this watch is that it doesn't say Rolex on the dial. It's keeping time at +4 seconds per day. I can come up with the money for the real deal but right now I'm having trouble seeing the cost difference although I am not denying that Rolex is the better watch.


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

As the experiences of both *AFG08* and *Papichulo* have demonstrated, the lume application on the Maxi dial models seems to be okay.
In fact, during my communication with Gnomon Watches, I learned that the problem is mainly with models that have applied indices.
(Classic, Root Beer, and DLC)

Anders suggested that if I want to steer clear of bad lume application, I ought to get the Maxi dial model instead.

I'd like to see if there are any Maxi dial models that have issues with lume application though


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

angrypossum said:


> As the experiences of both *AFG08* and *Papichulo* have demonstrated, the lume application on the Maxi dial models seems to be okay.
> In fact, during my communication with Gnomon Watches, I learned that the problem is mainly with models that have applied indices.
> (Classic, Root Beer, and DLC)
> 
> ...


I consider myself fortunate as an owner of both the Maxi and Root Beer, both have flawlessly applied lume.


----------



## tyreman (Feb 26, 2006)

Which model is the Maxi model? a model number?
Thanks in advance


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

tyreman said:


> Which model is the Maxi model? a model number?
> Thanks in advance


20 ATMOS MAXI - 1545 
Squale 20 ATMOS MAXI - 1545 - SEL Bracelet - Gnomon Watches - Watches + Accessories + Emotions


----------



## tyreman (Feb 26, 2006)

Ah.....so obvious but alas I missed it:-(
Thank you sir


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)

I also have a root beer and a maxi with no lume flaws.


----------



## rjmech (Mar 2, 2011)

I have not seen this posted yet, attached is a picture of the 1545 with the cyclops removed.

First time attaching pic here so lets see if this works:
2012-12-31_14-15-58_331_zpsad039c65.jpg photo by rjmech1 | Photobucket


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

rjmech said:


> I have not seen this posted yet, attached is a picture of the 1545 with the cyclops removed.
> 
> First time attaching pic here so lets see if this works:
> 2012-12-31_14-15-58_331_zpsad039c65.jpg photo by rjmech1 | Photobucket


I think it looks great, pretty sure mine are coming off, I wonder if I can do it myself??


----------



## rjmech (Mar 2, 2011)

Dont believe the video you see online about heat quick with a micro torch and it pops off. You can do it yourself but the cyclops on the 1545 is firmly attached, removing is not for the faint of heart. It took a good bit of heat and a little tapping persuasion, but it came off clean with no damage.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

rjmech said:


> I have not seen this posted yet, attached is a picture of the 1545 with the cyclops removed.
> 
> First time attaching pic here so lets see if this works:
> 2012-12-31_14-15-58_331_zpsad039c65.jpg photo by rjmech1 | Photobucket


Very nice.

My squale:


----------



## rjmech (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice orange 50 ATM. I am on the hunt for a 101 ATM / 2002, seems there are none on the used market.


----------



## fenderstrat1184 (Feb 13, 2011)

I highly recommend the root beer


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

fenderstrat1184 said:


> View attachment 921520
> 
> 
> I highly recommend the root beer


Stellar shot, I am loving mine as well.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

rjmech said:


> I have not seen this posted yet, attached is a picture of the 1545 with the cyclops removed.
> 
> First time attaching pic here so lets see if this works:
> 2012-12-31_14-15-58_331_zpsad039c65.jpg photo by rjmech1 | Photobucket


Wow that looks great!


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm really tempted to pick up a Squale 50 Atmos (it seems like a cross between a Planet Ocean and a Seiko Sumo). For those who purchased a Squale recently, how was the finish (dial/lume/etc.)?


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

My 20 atmos Maxi arrived yesterday hours before the new year!


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice shot! Kind of a 'Squale looming out of the dark' concept. 
Wear it in good health!



Derek N said:


> My 20 atmos Maxi arrived yesterday hours before the new year!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

sutherland said:


> I'm really tempted to pick up a Squale 50 Atmos (it seems like a cross between a Planet Ocean and a Seiko Sumo). For those who purchased a Squale recently, how was the finish (dial/lume/etc.)?


The finish dial and Lume is perfect on the 50 atmos I don't know of anybody who has a problem with this model, it seems to me all the issues are only with the Lume on some of the 20 atmos
The 50 atmos is a lovely watch you won't be disappointed


----------



## mlofty72 (Mar 4, 2012)

Count me in.
1545 Maxi.


----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

mlofty72 said:


> View attachment 922619
> 
> 
> Count me in.
> 1545 Maxi.


Nice pic! Mine is on it's way to Malaysia


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

walikard said:


> Nice pic! Mine is on it's way to Malaysia


Congrats, kawan !

Regards,


----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Congrats, kawan !
> 
> Regards,


Terima kasih (Thank you)  will update once it reaches me


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

walikard said:


> Terima kasih (Thank you)  will update once it reaches me


I have the Classic. Beautiful watch. A great Sub homage and the size and weight is really great.

I am not a bracelet person, but this one is great, and very comfortable to wear.

Regards,


----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> I have the Classic. Beautiful watch. A great Sub homage and the size and weight is really great.
> 
> I am not a bracelet person, but this one is great, and very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Regards,


Agreed with you  for me, it has the perfect size, perfect weight. Just nice  btw, here's my Maxi


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks good !

Thanks for your panas (hot) from Singapore shot ! Enjoy !


Regards,


----------



## walikard (Jun 24, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Looks good !
> 
> Thanks for your panas (hot) from Singapore shot ! Enjoy !
> 
> Regards,


Thanks a lot 










Sorry for the crappy shot though 

There's one thing which i don't quite like: the clasp. It is a bit hard to unfold it. However, overall, the bracelet is very comfort, just like my Seiko SCVS001  overall, it live up to my expectation. Well worth the money


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

Root Beer!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Added recently. Wish it were the Vintage, but it'll do...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

roguehog said:


>


Excellent! Very "Dr. No."

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Sunday... Squale 1553 on grey ostrich day









.


----------



## Mike D (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are my two Squales - PVD quartz diver and Squale Tiger in white.


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

GBOGH said:


> Sunday... Squale 1553 on grey ostrich day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap. Looks killer. |>


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

+1 on the bird strap!!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Count me in guys, see the connection.. ;-) :-d


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I will add some photos later, but I just took delivery of a Squale 20 Atmos 1545 Maxi. I am very impressed with the build quality of this watch in terms of case finishing and construction. The bracelet is also very nice and I appreciate the inclusion of the diver's extension. I also see what some were saying earlier about how the crown is a joy to use on this. I've never owned another diver with a crown that screwed down as securely as this one. The value here is very good. 

The lume on my Maxi dial is cleanly done, but it could definitely be brighter. Would also love to see AR coating on the underside of the sapphire crystal, but you can't have it all at this price. 

I really hope Squale continues to make more offerings in this price range (~$400) with more interesting takes on the Sub design (*cough* Bond big crown Sub Ref. 6538 *cough*) and maybe some of their own original designs.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ninjastar said:


> I will add some photos later, but I just took delivery of a Squale 20 Atmos 1545 Maxi. I am very impressed with the build quality of this watch in terms of case finishing and construction. The bracelet is also very nice and I appreciate the inclusion of the diver's extension. I also see what some were saying earlier about how the crown is a joy to use on this. I've never owned another diver with a crown that screwed down as securely as this one. The value here is very good.
> 
> The lume on my Maxi dial is cleanly done, but it could definitely be brighter. Would also love to see AR coating on the underside of the sapphire crystal, but you can't have it all at this price.
> 
> I really hope Squale continues to make more offerings in this price range (~$400) with more interesting takes on the Sub design (*cough* Bond big crown Sub Ref. 6538 *cough*) and maybe some of their own original designs.


You're not alone on this. I have the Maxi and the Classic as well, but I would really love to see if Squale could do a 6538 homage as well. Then I'd have 3!


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Always proud of my Squale 50 Atmos. I like it best on a Bonetto 300D rubber strap.


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Just received my Squale Vintage and immediately put it on a Maratac strap. Loving the watch so far. This picture isn't an accurate representation, the watch does not overhang on my wrist and looks a lot smaller in person.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a DLC I've Mil-modded: Removed the date magnifier, added shoulderless springbars, and a green NATO from TSS.










Here's the look I am going for: Stealth Submariner mod by Project X Designs.










The strap in both shots is the same from The Strap Shop in the UK.










Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Here's a DLC I've Mil-modded: Removed the date magnifier, added shoulderless springbars, and a green NATO from TSS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Independent of the piece whose looks you're going for, your Squale works really well as a stand-alone. Very nice.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

itsmekevin said:


> Just received my Squale Vintage and immediately put it on a Maratac strap. Loving the watch so far. This picture isn't an accurate representation, the watch does not overhang on my wrist and looks a lot smaller in person.


That looks great on the strap! :-!


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

@powerband Thanks for the Vintage, Johnny! 

@Fullers1845 your watch looks good. I actually never looked at the DLC model, but you pulled it off nicely! The DLC looks a lot better without the cyclops and the green nato makes it look a lot more rugged.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

itsmekevin said:


> Just received my Squale Vintage and immediately put it on a Maratac strap. Loving the watch so far. This picture isn't an accurate representation, the watch does not overhang on my wrist and looks a lot smaller in person.


Congrats! Glad I was able to offer you advice on it as well. Wear it proudly and in good health! :-!


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, Alphawolf! I look forward to seeing your next acquisition. We need some pictures of your whole collection.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Squale 1553









.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a few pics of my new 20 ATM Root Beer. Loving this watch, it's smaller than what I usually wear but extremely comfortable on the wrist and it looks great.

Unbelievable value for money. Very glad I jumped on board.|>


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Here's a DLC I've Mil-modded: Removed the date magnifier, added shoulderless springbars, and a green NATO from TSS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your Project X Squale !

Yes, I love that look too, and have done that to both my Steinhart Oceans. I think it would look better on the Olive Nato though.

BTW, where did you source the shoulderless springbars, and what is the tip size ?

Thanks, and enjoy your beauty.

Regards,


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> Congratulations on your Project X Squale !
> 
> Yes, I love that look too, and have done that to both my Steinhart Oceans. I think it would look better on the Olive Nato though.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Check your PM.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

The 50 Atmos with an updated homemade 2824 and the progeny that wearing the watch is connected to. Still the most comfortable watch I've got, despite it's faults.









Sent from my GT-N7000B using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Just sent mine in for a cosmetic enhancement.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

What happened?



johnnmiller1 said:


> The 50 Atmos with an updated homemade 2824 and the progeny that wearing the watch is connected to. Still the most comfortable watch I've got, despite it's faults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

roguehog said:


> Just sent mine in for a cosmetic enhancement.
> View attachment 932846


???


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

tfinnan said:


> ???


Changed the disl


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Hey all, a few months ago i preordered a steinhart ocean black DLC but subsequently had a problem with my paypal so in turn cancelled the order. I ended up buying a marine chronometer II instead. I came across the Squale brand by accident but it made me glad i didn't get the ocean as i prefer the squale 20 atmos DLC much more due to the 40mm size, it just looks more appealing to me. Do any of you guys have a wristshot of it, i've searched via google but to no avail, Cheers.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tatt169 said:


> Hey all, a few months ago i preordered a steinhart ocean black DLC but subsequently had a problem with my paypal so in turn cancelled the order. I ended up buying a marine chronometer II instead. I came across the Squale brand by accident but it made me glad i didn't get the ocean as i prefer the squale 20 atmos DLC much more due to the 40mm size, it just looks more appealing to me. Do any of you guys have a wristshot of it, i've searched via google but to no avail, Cheers.












Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Cheers for that fullers, may i also ask how do u find it on the bracelet? I would strap an olive nato on it pretty quickly cos I'm bit concerned with how the bracelet wears with scratches and friction between the links


----------



## fenderstrat1184 (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't get enough of mine


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I have just ordered the Squale 20 Atmos DLC from gnomon watches, was to-ing and fro-ing between the classic and the DLC versions but opted for the DLC as it's a little bit different and the classic is a bit too similar to my Longines Hydroconquest 39mm. Cheers to all on this thread for helping my decision making, As always pics on arrival :-!.

On a sidenote can any of you guys recommend a budget rubber strap for the 20 atmos?

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tatt169 said:


> Cheers for that fullers, may i also ask how do u find it on the bracelet? I would strap an olive nato on it pretty quickly cos I'm bit concerned with how the bracelet wears with scratches and friction between the links


Sorry, man. I didn't even try it on the bracelet. Mine is sitting unworn in box, so let me know if you need a spare! ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tatt169 said:


> I have just ordered the Squale 20 Atmos DLC from gnomon watches, was to-ing and fro-ing between the classic and the DLC versions but opted for the DLC as it's a little bit different and the classic is a bit too similar to my Longines Hydroconquest 39mm. Cheers to all on this thread for helping my decision making, As always pics on arrival :-!.
> 
> On a sidenote can any of you guys recommend a budget rubber strap for the 20 atmos?
> 
> Cheers, Chris


Congrats! You're gonna love it. For quality affordable rubber straps check out modenawatch.com (no affiliation).


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

fenderstrat1184 said:


> Can't get enough of mine
> 
> View attachment 934297


That root beer is slick...Is it a sunburst dial, or a regular gloss?


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Jake B said:


> That root beer is slick...Is it a sunburst dial, or a regular gloss?


Sunburst.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Congrats! You're gonna love it. For quality affordable rubber straps check out modenawatch.com (no affiliation).


Take a look at Bonetto Cinturini - they're great straps and offer a great value for the money.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Looks great James!


----------



## Taswell (Aug 17, 2011)

Not enough vintage Squale in this thread ....


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I ordered my watch from Gnomon Watches on Sunday Evening and it arrived at my door this morning, top notch service- highly recommend the company. Also received a grey nato as a gift which is very good quality,will probably keep it on the strap. Anyhow, without further adoo.......


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

The Squale 20 atmos DLC has surpassed my expectations. The heft of the watch and the bracelet surprised me when i lifted it out of the box, there is a small amount of uneven lume on the 12 and 6 markers but for what i have and for the price i paid i am more than happy. Bezel is crisp, crown is smooth, i'm not usually a nato fan but i must admit it looks rather sharp on one. Chris


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

tatt169 said:


> I ordered my watch from Gnomon Watches on Sunday Evening and it arrived at my door this morning, top notch service- highly recommend the company. Also received a grey nato as a gift which is very good quality,will probably keep it on the strap. Anyhow, without further adoo.......


Looks great on your wrist. Size wise I would have to say that the 20 Atmos is the most comforatble watch I have worn, with the possible exception of an Omega 2254 I once owned. 40mm, 48mm L2L really hits the sweet spot for my 7" wrist. Looks teriffic on that Nato by the way.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Looks great on your wrist. Size wise I would have to say that the 20 Atmos is the most comforatble watch I have worn, with the possible exception of an Omega 2254 I once owned. 40mm, 48mm L2L really hits the sweet spot for my 7" wrist. Looks teriffic on that Nato by the way.


Totally agreed. 39/40mm is definitely what I consider the exactly perfect size. I have a couple of 42's as well though; and they wear fine, but 39/40 is the sweet spot.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Taswell said:


> Not enough vintage Squale in this thread ....
> View attachment 935865


nice vintage! what year is that? early 70's I guessing...


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Cheers lads, i have to agree with the size and i like also that the lugs curve following the shape of my wrist. Normally when i first get a new watch i am very careful with detaching the bracelet etc as the watch flipper inside of me worries about scratching it up and it being less desirable when/if i want to move it on, i haven't had any buyers remorse with this whatsoever.. i think this could well be a keeper.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

tatt169 said:


> Cheers lads, i have to agree with the size and i like also that the lugs curve following the shape of my wrist. Normally when i first get a new watch i am very careful with detaching the bracelet etc as the watch flipper inside of me worries about scratching it up and it being less desirable when/if i want to move it on, i haven't had any buyers remorse with this whatsoever.. i think this could well be a keeper.


Agreed, I don't see myself getting rid of either of mine. However I did order new handsets and date wheels for each and will most likely have the cyclops's removed.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

5661nicholas said:


> Agreed, I don't see myself getting rid of either of mine. However I did order new handsets and date wheels for each and will most likely have the cyclops's removed.


Cool. I look forward to seeing the results.

Where did you pick up the handsets and date wheels?


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I actually don't mind the cyclops, it's the first watch i have had with one. I find it adds a little something extra to the dial


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> I actually don't mind the cyclops, it's the first watch i have had with one. I find it adds a little something extra to the dial


The great thing about the Squale's cyclops is that it magnifies 2.5x like Rolex.; of which almost no other brand has accomplished. To me that's reason enough to keep it on them. However, I would like to see Squale do a no-date Maxi as a 5513 homage. I'd buy it in an instant.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> The great thing about the Squale's cyclops is that it magnifies 2.5x like Rolex.; of which almost no other brand has accomplished. To me that's reason enough to keep it on them. However, I would like to see Squale do a no-date Maxi as a 5513 homage. I'd buy it in an instant.


 I like the look without the cyclops; however, my vision is getting worse each year. Therefore, I will keep the clops.


----------



## hkfrost (Jan 12, 2013)

Are these sold out everywhere?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Papichulo said:


> I like the look without the cyclops; however, my vision is getting worse each year. Therefore, I will keep the clops.


I prefer not having one as well; but I really prefer a no-date Sub homage. The problem is finding one, usually you have to go second-hand.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I really prefer a no-date Sub homage. The problem is finding one, usually you have to go second-hand.


Just discovered two no-date sub homages.
The new Raven vintage 40mm ships immediately.
The MKII Nassau ships within a 14 weeks period of wait.
It's all up to you now... :-d


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

vokotin said:


> Just discovered two no-date sub homages.
> The new Raven vintage 40mm ships immediately.
> The MKII Nassau ships within a 14 weeks period of wait.
> It's all up to you now... :-d


I have three no-date Sub homages.
I considered the Raven 40; but I already have the old model. I considered the Nassau, but can't justify the wait time and can't afford the second-hand price.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Ninjastar said:


> Cool. I look forward to seeing the results.
> 
> Where did you pick up the handsets and date wheels?


I got the sword hands for the Maxi from helenarou, snowflake hands for the root beer and date wheels from flea bay. Unfortunately I probably won't see the date wheels until February, but will definitely post pics once they are completed.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Checked out the budget rubber straps you guys suggested but went with Bonetto Cinturini , i ordered three straps but this one is my favourite of the ones i got. Due to the thickness i like the way it hugs the wrist and it really sets the watch off IMO, smells pretty sweet also


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> Checked out the budget rubber straps you guys suggested but went with Bonetto Cinturini , i ordered three straps but this one is my favourite of the ones i got. Due to the thickness i like the way it hugs the wrist and it really sets the watch off IMO, smells pretty sweet also


Very nice, that's a great combo!


----------



## BRSmith (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, all but the PVD version, which LIW and Gnomon have in stock, but Anders (Gnomon) is currently taking preorders for an order of SEL Maxi's that's due to arrive in a few weeks.


hkfrost said:


> Are these sold out everywhere?


----------



## general_piffle (May 22, 2010)

Quick question about durability!

Those of you with PVD Squales - how is the coating holding up and what sort of treatment does it get on your wrist?

Thanks


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Look where I have just been............... Pictures, workshop tour and video interviews very soon..


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

jbbusybee said:


> Look where I have just been............... Pictures, workshop tour and video interviews very soon..
> 
> View attachment 943628


So you are vacationing in Milan? Outstanding! I am looking forward to the pics/videos.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

No I am a Squale dealer and I was there to do some research on Squale for my customers, fans, history, Squale today....and discuss the future...All will be revealed on WUS.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I (we) look forward to your research results. Cheers


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

general_piffle said:


> Quick question about durability!
> 
> Those of you with PVD Squales - how is the coating holding up and what sort of treatment does it get on your wrist?
> 
> Thanks


I switched the bracelet out pretty much straight away as I was bit worried about friction between the links, the end links and the case and now alternate between Nato and rubber. Worn it for a week straight , no marks.


----------



## nexx2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Is the lume on the first classic (no shark on dial) more white than lume on the second batch as well as on the maxi? It appears that way from pics I have viewed but want to verify.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

nexx2 said:


> Is the lume on the first classic (no shark on dial) more white than lume on the second batch as well as on the maxi? It appears that way from pics I have viewed but want to verify.


Absolutely yes. The first batch has white lume and the second batch has green lume. However, the Maxi dial has off white greenish lume.


----------



## nexx2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks.
Does anyone know if there will be anything different about the next batch of classics?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

nexx2 said:


> Thanks.
> Does anyone know if there will be anything different about the next batch of classics?


So far, the person who is very informed of Squale: jbbusybee; has not reported any news on Squale lately. Also, I have not received any emails from Gnomon about Squale lately, and the only model still available right now is the black DLC. You may want to check the sales forums for the first gen with white lume; maybe you'll get lucky and find one.


----------



## nexx2 (Dec 14, 2012)

I will be looking. If anyone wants to sell please message or mail.
Thanks


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

nexx2 said:


> Thanks.
> Does anyone know if there will be anything different about the next batch of classics?


Not sure about the lume cos I didn't have the opportunity to check on that but non difference in terms of design otherwise.

I noticed a relatively huge shipment of maxi has arrived so those who ordered be prepared. 

I believe jjbusybee might not be privy to what's next on the 20 atmos front as he had previously explained that he does not carry this range. However, would be interesting to note what other interesting line up he has worked out with squale. 

If you guys are interested, I'll keep you guys updated if there is anything new on the 20 atmos front as soon as I recieve word from gnomon. Keep tuning in to this forum.


----------



## nexx2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks.... I will keep checking back


----------



## nexx2 (Dec 14, 2012)

I received a quick reply from AndersTan from gnomon stating there are no changes to the next batch of classics coming out soon.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Classic and maxi unchanged.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

roguehog said:


> Not sure about the lume cos I didn't have the opportunity to check on that but non difference in terms of design otherwise.
> 
> I noticed a relatively huge shipment of maxi has arrived so those who ordered be prepared.
> 
> ...


Please do, thanks. I am very pleased with what Squale is doing and am very excited to see if they might release even more 20 Atmos models.


----------



## gra1974 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive just bought a 20ATMOS Classic from a very nice chap on WUS. Cant wait to get it. They really do look very good. 

Ive been doing a lot or reading on the forum and im just wondering if the Squale brand has done enough work to have its own catagory in the watch brands area? Just thinking out loud


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

gra1974 said:


> im just wondering if the Squale brand has done enough work to have its own catagory in the watch brands area? Just thinking out loud


 My inside voice was saying the same thing... But now that you are thinking out loud...


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

gra1974 said:


> Ive just bought a 20ATMOS Classic from a very nice chap on WUS. Cant wait to get it. They really do look very good.
> 
> Ive been doing a lot or reading on the forum and im just wondering if the Squale brand has done enough work to have its own catagory in the watch brands area? Just thinking out loud


Of course they've "done enough work." They have, and have been doing quite a lot of work. Check this thread out: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-workshop-visit-808490.html


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I like the Squale brand, but a separate forum is totally unnecessary. Without Gnomon Watches recent commissioning of the 20 ATMOS 1545 series of watches, Squale would not even be registering much activity on the dive forum. 

There are already too many sub forums as it is. Look at the Hublot and Cartier forums. Barely any activity there. 

You could probably make a Helson forum that would have more activity than both of those combined. But then it would take away a lot of posts here on the dive forum. 

I like having the general dive watch forum because I will read posts about brands that I am not familiar with and learn about them.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ninjastar said:


> I like the Squale brand, but a separate forum is totally unnecessary. Without Gnomon Watches recent commissioning of the 20 ATMOS 1545 series of watches, Squale would not even be registering much activity on the dive forum.
> 
> There are already too many sub forums as it is. Look at the Hublot and Cartier forums. Barely any activity there.
> 
> ...


This. Agreed.


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I know that the cyclops is supposed to make the date easier to read, but has anyone noticed that the date is actually totally illegible if you are not looking at it straight on? On watches without cyclopses, even small date numbers are readable from oblique angles. I understand that if one's eyesight is not what it used to be, magnifying the date might help, but surely in the majority of cases the cyclops doesn't really help too much...?

My eyesight is pretty good so maybe I should just shut up.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Spiker1 said:


> I know that the cyclops is supposed to make the date easier to read, but has anyone noticed that the date is actually totally illegible if you are not looking at it straight on? On watches without cyclopses, even small date numbers are readable from oblique angles. I understand that if one's eyesight is not what it used to be, magnifying the date might help, but surely in the majority of cases the cyclops doesn't really help too much...?
> 
> My eyesight is pretty good so maybe I should just shut up.


In that regard I feel that the cyclops is really more just for looks than anything. I used to like them, but now I am more drawn to watches with no dates; or at least if they have to have a date, then it should be unmagnified and have a domed crystal.

Although, the fact that Squale is one of very few homages that have proper 2.5x Rolex-like magnification to me is reason alone to keep them on the crystal.


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got my 50 atmos black pvd this morning. The blackness of the pvd finish looks better in real life than I thought! Got to get use with the thickness of the diver though, I'm used to wearing flieger/pilot watches. Overall it looks good, I'm happy with it.


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone hunting for a Squale -- Princeton Watch will be selling off inventory. Call Steve for special pricing.


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

hoangvisuals said:


> Just got my 50 atmos black pvd this morning. The blackness of the pvd finish looks better in real life than I thought! Got to get use with the thickness of the diver though, I'm used to wearing flieger/pilot watches. Overall it looks good, I'm happy with it.
> View attachment 956199
> 
> View attachment 956200
> ...


That is a thing of beauty, hoangvisuals. I'm really digging the clean, bold but unpretentious look of the 50's, and the PVD somehow really does make it look different than the SS versions. (It seems like the PVD versions of some watches look like their regular SS siblings in bad light.)

Congrats!


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

Spiker1 said:


> That is a thing of beauty, hoangvisuals. I'm really digging the clean, bold but unpretentious look of the 50's, and the PVD somehow really does make it look different than the SS versions. (It seems like the PVD versions of some watches look like their regular SS siblings in bad light.)
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks Spiker! I was drawn to the case myself. You are right it's a pretty low profile case but if you look close enough it has a sort of a wicked stance to it.
I think the pvd looks better than the shiny SS case. If they had a sandblasted version I would think it would be even better.


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

hoangvisuals said:


> Just got my 50 atmos black pvd this morning. The blackness of the pvd finish looks better in real life than I thought! Got to get use with the thickness of the diver though, I'm used to wearing flieger/pilot watches. Overall it looks good, I'm happy with it.
> View attachment 956199
> 
> View attachment 956200
> ...


Congrads! And the isofrane combo looks awesome. In fact this is one of the best isofrane combos I've ever seen!


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

stepoly said:


> Congrads! And the isofrane combo looks awesome. In fact this is one of the best isofrane combos I've ever seen!


Thanks! Here is a quick lume shot


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Grabbed a quick 1521 Lume Shot myself last night...


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone managed to open the case back of the 1521 to see the movement? Using my hands and a wrench tool I was not able to budge it! I didn't want to go all out in fear of slipping the wrench on the beautiful case back


----------



## general_piffle (May 22, 2010)

I'm guessing you mean a case removal tool, with the 3 pins? Please don't use anything else or you will seriously risk damaging your case back.



hoangvisuals said:


> Anyone managed to open the case back of the 1521 to see the movement? Using my hands and a wrench tool I was not able to budge it! I didn't want to go all out in fear of slipping the wrench on the beautiful case back


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

general_piffle said:


> I'm guessing you mean a case removal tool, with the 3 pins? Please don't use anything else or you will seriously risk damaging your case back.


Yes I was using the case removal tool with the 3 adjustable pins but it still would not unscrew. I suspect one would need a case vise clamp of some sort for the job...


----------



## general_piffle (May 22, 2010)

Cool. A vice with appropriate protection for the case would probably be needed but if the watch is new and doesn't need regulation or a service personally I'd avoid opening up the back because you'll be breaking the seal that was made when it was originally built. With older watches where I don't know their history I'm not so picky but with brand new watches I tend to leave alone if everything is working as it should be 



hoangvisuals said:


> Yes I was using the case removal tool with the 3 adjustable pins but it still would not unscrew. I suspect one would need a case vise clamp of some sort for the job...


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

These are 1521 movements before they are assembled. I hope that saves you a job.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

jbbusybee said:


> These are 1521 movements before they are assembled. I hope that saves you a job.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I just received MY new 20 Atmos Maxi (still trying to get used to that name - it must sound different in Italian  ) that I picked up from Nick on the WUS sales forum.

All I can say is that the photos and description that Nick posted didn't do this baby justice. Besides there being no visible sign anywhere that this thing has ever been worn, the watch itself looks much more "alive" in person than in photos. It isn't gaudy, though, so it suits me perfectly and the shape fits my 6-3/8" wrist really well.

The only two drawbacks I see so far (and I'm admittedly still in the "have a new girlfriend" stage) are that the lume is very meagre, especially on the indices, and to my eye the cyclops really distracts and detracts from an otherwise beautiful and classy face. At least I have the option to remove that, which I will at my earliest opportunity.

Overall I'm very happy to have this new addition!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Spiker1 said:


> Well, I just received MY new 20 Atmos Maxi (still trying to get used to that name - it must sound different in Italian  ) that I picked up from Nick on the WUS sales forum.
> 
> All I can say is that the photos and description that Nick posted didn't do this baby justice. Besides there being no visible sign anywhere that this thing has ever been worn, the watch itself looks much more "alive" in person than in photos. It isn't gaudy, though, so it suits me perfectly and the shape fits my 6-3/8" wrist really well.
> 
> ...


Nice.

If you're wondering about the name: "Maxi" it actually comes from Rolex and it means that the dial has the largest markers available for the Submariner style. If you want to say it without it sounding like something else :roll: I just pronounce it as: "Max-ih" instead of "Max-ee". :-d

Congrats on the pickup, I've got one myself and it's definitely a high-quality piece. I love the way the tolerances and the machining is so precise on the Squales. |> |>


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Been back and forth on watches... skx series to raven to steinhart and settled on the squale atmos 20 maxi that I just ordered. Looking forward to wearing my first dive watch! Also I bought from gnomon... do they still include a free nato and if so is there any way to request a specific color? Thanks!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

skeeterv said:


> Been back and forth on watches... skx series to raven to steinhart and settled on the squale atmos 20 maxi that I just ordered. Looking forward to wearing my first dive watch! Also I bought from gnomon... do they still include a free nato and if so is there any way to request a specific color? Thanks!


Congratulations, you definitely made the right choice! |> |>

Yes, they still include a free NATO; I think you can request a specific color, although I'm not 100% sure. Mine came with a black NATO with a white stripe down the center.


----------



## tommyv44 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here you go....my club dues::-d

Tom

View attachment 966563


View attachment 966561

View attachment 966559


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase. My strap he sent was straight up black. I recommend purchasing a extra thick zulu/NATO strap.


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm super excited but looks like it might not be shipped out until the 15th because of Chinese New Year. Time to shop c&b for some natos haha


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

skeeterv said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm super excited but looks like it might not be shipped out until the 15th because of Chinese New Year. Time to shop c&b for some natos haha


Nice!


----------



## general_piffle (May 22, 2010)

Here are mine, a 50 ATMOS and a NOS vintage 25 ATMOS in PVD both on genuine shark skin, it just seems to suit them. Enjoy:


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

general_piffle said:


> Here are mine, a 50 ATMOS and a NOS vintage 25 ATMOS in PVD both on genuine shark skin, it just seems to suit them. Enjoy:


Very nice! :-!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, they both look awesome. Do you have some specs on your vintage 25 ATMOS in PVD? What year? Size?


----------



## najkun (Dec 10, 2011)

My root beer with my zenith rainbow..

View attachment 970953


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Alright guys, may i ask those of you who have either the root beer or heritage for some wrist shots if possible. i paid for a root beer early jan with the idea i would get one in march but that timeframe has now been put back to april/may. Anders at gnomon suggested i check the heritage out but i'm finding pictures of that plus the root beer difficult to come by, i'm a big fan of the black bay and i know the heritage is nearer to that design but how do you guys think the two of them stack up in comparison? i was originally drawn to the root beer due to it being abit diff to any watch in my collection, so to the heritage owners, is there enough to set the watch apart from others in your collection. Cheers, Chris.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

I am looking for some advice and information on some Squale's.

I am looking at the Squale New NOS Diver's Watch 1545 - 057 as a gift for a lady:


I think she will like the 2 tone and gold, quartz and the size. My concerns are that it does not look like the lume on the hands match the markers. Also it states that the bezel is a unidirectional snap-on. What does that mean? Will it seem cheap?

I could upgrade to the 20 Atmos but then I lose the two tone gold and it will be slightly larger.

Also how is the bracelet on the Squales?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have never heard of that model before so I cannot comment on its quality.

However, the bracelet on the Squale's is very good. Very sturdy with nice solid end links on the 20 Atmos.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I have never heard of that model before so I cannot comment on its quality.
> 
> However, the bracelet on the Squale's is very good. Very sturdy with nice solid end links on the 20 Atmos.


Hey AlphaWolf, how does the size of the Nassau compare to the Squale 20 Atmos?

Especially on the wrist?

And since you have both which do you prefer the Maxi or Classic?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

White Tuna said:


> Hey AlphaWolf, how does the size of the Nassau compare to the Squale 20 Atmos?
> 
> Especially on the wrist?
> 
> And since you have both which do you prefer the Maxi or Classic?


I just took a close look at both of them and wore them to compare. Size-wise compared to the Nassau I would say that they are virtually the same size, and pretty much impossible to actually say that one is bigger/smaller than the other. Although, technically and on paper the Nassau is smaller at 39.2mm as opposed to the Squale 40mm. And of course the Squale has crown guards whereas the Nassau does not. However, the Squale has extremely nicely curved down lugs just like the Nassau; and the 20 Atmos is very thin just like the Nassau as well. (the 20 Atmos have beveled flat crystals and thin standard casebacks).

On my wrist I feel that they wear exactly the same.

As for the Classic vs. Maxi; here's what I can say as an owner of both: The Classic has stronger lume by a long shot; even though the Maxi has larger painted on markers, the Classic's smaller applied chrome surround markers just glow way brighter.
On the other hand, I really like the vintage style dial of the Maxi, but since the Classic is my only modern-style Sub homage, it adds diversity to my collection. Based on that alone I would say that the Classic and Maxi both put smiles on my face for different reasons.

You really can't go wrong with any of the 20 Atmos models. The fit and finish on each of them is fantastic and for a Squale in-house Swiss manufactured watch with an ETA 2824-2 priced at only $420~ they are certainly a steal and are priced well below what I think they should be worth.

For reference, here's some newer shots of mine:



















And then wrist shots to compare the Nassau vs Squale size-wise


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you AlphaWolf777! Very helpful.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks AW777. That's a great comparison. I wonder if anyone thought about amputating the crown guards off a 20 Atmos? I guess the dial would be too modern but I think it would look ok. Altho, if I had a maxi I would swap in sword hands in a heartbeat.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

***** said:


> Thanks AW777. That's a great comparison. I wonder if anyone thought about amputating the crown guards off a 20 Atmos? I guess the dial would be too modern but I think it would look ok. Altho, if I had a maxi I would swap in sword hands in a heartbeat.


You're welcome. Personally I wouldn't risk something like that with a watch unless it was done professionally. However, I do like your idea of the sword hands, but if you kept the crown guards and installed sword hands then you'd have quite a nice MilSub homage with the maxi model. But, that's what I have my Steinhart OVM for. I look at the Maxi model as more of a 5513 or 1680 Rolex Sub homage.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Got a new handmade custom leather strap by Renaud Straps (by "sryukon") yesterday. Loving it on my Squale 20 ATMOS Maxi 1545. Nice vintage style Italian leather with minimal side stitching.



























The Squale looks good on straight end leather straps. My Steinhart Oceans didn't go so well on straight end leather because the lug holes on those were so close to the lug ends so you would end up with unsightly gaps between the strap and case. The Squale has lug holes placed deeper in the lugs/nearer to the case so you're good to go if you want to pick up any straight end 2 piece straps.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Love that look, Ninja!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Love that look, Ninja!


Thanks man.

I was inspired by your Kingston and Tudor Sub pics on those Hodinkee and timetraveler straps. sryukon was selling an Italian leather strap without stitching so I asked him to do the side stitch. I think it turned out pretty awesome. Perfect strap for the vintage Sub style.


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Quick question, I have been looking around at whether or not I need to buy spring bars in order to use some natos I have ready for my atmos 20 that is coming in? Or are the spring bars that hold the bracelet in place reuse able? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes you can use the same spring bars


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

I knew better than to read this thread. My card came out of my wallet so fast it burnished the leather and now I have a 20 ATMOS Heritage on the way. I hate it when I get sucked in.......


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jay MT said:


> I knew better than to read this thread. My card came out of my wallet so fast it burnished the leather and now I have a 20 ATMOS Heritage on the way. I hate it when I get sucked in.......


That's the way to do it! :-d


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

you guys are a *SERIOUSLY BAD* influence on my wallet. but my Heritage says hello anyway. and i love it! the bezel distinguishes itself enough from just being another sub homage, and i love the dial. im a sucker for vintage looks. curiously though, when i unscrewed the crown to set the time and date, i noticed the time moved forward only when i turned the crown counter clockwise, which is opposite to what is normal. anyone else encountered this? I dont see this as a detriment in anyway, just strange as it goes against muscle memory.

View attachment 976605


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

neongas said:


> you guys are a *SERIOUSLY BAD* influence on my wallet. but my Heritage says hello anyway. and i love it! the bezel distinguishes itself enough from just being another sub homage, and i love the dial. im a sucker for vintage looks. curiously though, when i unscrewed the crown to set the time and date, i noticed the time moved forward only when i turned the crown counter clockwise, which is opposite to what is normal. anyone else encountered this? I dont see this as a detriment in anyway, just strange as it goes against muscle memory.
> 
> View attachment 976605


Congratulations on your new Squale!

Also, I only know of watches having to turn the crown counter clockwise to set the time. You shouldn't be doing it clockwise as that might damage the movement and certainly wont help with the date function.


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

hmm... i just tried the crown on another watch and it does turn anti clockwise to move the time forward. i feel a bit silly now.


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

neongas said:


> hmm... i just tried the crown on another watch and it does turn anti clockwise to move the time forward. i feel a bit silly now.


No need to feel silly. Great choice getting the Heritage.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

neongas said:


> hmm... i just tried the crown on another watch and it does turn anti clockwise to move the time forward. i feel a bit silly now.


Is this because you're in Australia like how the water in your toilets flush the opposite way as ours in the US? 

Seriously, I know my ETA and Seiko movements turn in opposite directions (forgot which way for each) to advance the time forward.


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

I am not yet a Squale owner, however I just ordered a 50 ATMOS 026/Y from Gnomon. I can't wait to have it!


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you -- can't wait to get the 50 in my hands!!!! Couple of more days and I'll be happy to report my experience. This watch seems to meet so many of my wants in a watch..



Legion681 said:


> I am not yet a Squale owner, however I just ordered a 50 ATMOS 026/Y from Gnomon. I can't wait to have it!


----------



## Engine Ear (Jan 20, 2013)

Well after one too many beers on a saturday afternoon I ordered my first Squale! When I woke up this morning the wife asked me if I realized what I had ordered last night? I was instantly filled with excitement although the look on her face was not the same! Needless to say no regrets here can't wait to share some pictures!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

neongas said:


> you guys are a *SERIOUSLY BAD* influence on my wallet. but my Heritage says hello anyway. and i love it! the bezel distinguishes itself enough from just being another sub homage, and i love the dial. im a sucker for vintage looks. curiously though, when i unscrewed the crown to set the time and date, i noticed the time moved forward only when i turned the crown counter clockwise, which is opposite to what is normal. anyone else encountered this? I dont see this as a detriment in anyway, just strange as it goes against muscle memory.
> 
> View attachment 976605


Congrats on your Heritage !

This must be your first ETA 2824-2 powered watch, right ? The crown turns anti-clockwise to move the hands clockwise on an ETA 2824-2 as opposed to most other movements, like Seikos and such.

No need to freak out !

Enjoy your new baby.

Regards,


----------



## pkrc (Jan 26, 2013)

Eventually my Squale arrived!!! The real thing is so much more impressive than any picture could ever show. Thank you Jonathan (Page and Cooper) for your excellent support and service! 
View attachment 977256

The parcel!
View attachment 977258

The BOX with the mesh bracelet on top
View attachment 977259

The long awaited diver
View attachment 977261

It fits!
View attachment 977255

Can't stop checking the time..!


----------



## tommyv44 (Jan 6, 2013)

Beauty....that watch deserves a thread of it's own!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

The colours are really amazing, thanks PK!!!


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Congrats on your Heritage !
> 
> This must be your first ETA 2824-2 powered watch, right ? The crown turns anti-clockwise to move the hands clockwise on an ETA 2824-2 as opposed to most other movements, like Seikos and such.
> 
> ...


LOL its actually not my first, I also have a Steinhart OVM. I guess when I set the time I wasn't thinking straight. Maybe I was just too enamored by the watch. It truly is such a well made piece that I almost can't believe the price I paid for it. Ive been wearing it for several days straight now and I can't help but stare at it every time. It's such a looker and almost... completely balanced aesthetically, for lack of better explanation, that I have no intention to even take the bracelet off and put a leather strap on it.


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

pkrc said:


> Eventually my Squale arrived!!! The real thing is so much more impressive than any picture could ever show. Thank you Jonathan (Page and Cooper) for your excellent support and service!
> View attachment 977256
> 
> The parcel!
> ...


Congrats! I am expecting the same watch (though from Gnomon)...last I checked (an hour ago...) it's at Narita in Japan...getting closer! 

Congrats again on a superb watch, great purchase!


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got my maxi in!!!! Thanks guys for the input and gnomon for fast shipping! Getting in natos tomorrow from c&b!
View attachment 977906


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Legion681 said:


> Congrats! I am expecting the same watch (though from Gnomon)...last I checked (an hour ago...) it's at Narita in Japan...getting closer!
> 
> Congrats again on a superb watch, great purchase!


My 20 ATMOS is on the same flight. I wonder if our watches are sitting in the same row sharing a cocktail?


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

has anyone put their 20 atmos (any variant) on a strap other than the bracelet yet?


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

I think there are quite a few earlier in the thread or if not in the Sub Homage thread. I'll post some pics of the nato's that come in tomorrow if I can get the bracelet off... not too good with using the fork side of the spring bar remover.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

neongas said:


> has anyone put their 20 atmos (any variant) on a strap other than the bracelet yet?


I know Fullers1845 put his DLC on a NATO (also removed the cyclops) here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-11.html#post5845530

Here's my Maxi dial on vintage style leather:


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jay MT said:


> My 20 ATMOS is on the same flight. I wonder if our watches are sitting in the same row sharing a cocktail?


You got that right! 
Chilling in their seat waiting to breathe US air... One going to beautiful Montana, the other to snowy (well, rainy today) Massachusetts.


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Legion681 said:


> You got that right!
> Chilling in their seat waiting to breathe US air... One going to beautiful Montana, the other to snowy (well, rainy today) Massachusetts.


Looks like a layover in Anchorage for the travelers.....


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jay MT said:


> Looks like a layover in Anchorage for the travelers.....


Yeah, that "_A flight delay occurred because of aircraft mechanical reasons._" isn't the best status update I could have hoped for. At least they're on US soil though...


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Finally got in the straps. Leather nato coming in Friday. Will be interesting how it will fit as the lugs are very close in.
View attachment 979270
View attachment 979271


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Gloria564 said:


> Tell me about the lume paint used. Is it C3 greenish white or more C1/BGW9 white white


C3 greenish white.


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you use a different spring bar? I find it almost impossible to fit a Nato through the tiny little space left


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Legion681 said:


> Yeah, that "_A flight delay occurred because of aircraft mechanical reasons._" isn't the best status update I could have hoped for. At least they're on US soil though...


So close, yet so far!


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

fluffy said:


> Did you use a different spring bar? I find it almost impossible to fit a Nato through the tiny little space left


Yeah I did but it was a close fit. I think I will try and buy some slimmer ones for the leather nato coming in. FYI the nato I'm using is from c&b


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jay MT said:


> So close, yet so far!


Yep. Left Anchorage 11.09AM, local time. Hopefully it's gonna get here soon...

On another note, I found a way to spend more money for this watch. I went to Squale.de and already got me another strap for it...


----------



## tommyv44 (Jan 6, 2013)

Legion681 said:


> Yep. Left Anchorage 11.09AM, local time. Hopefully it's gonna get here soon...
> 
> On another note, I found a way to spend more money for this watch. I went to Squale.de and already got me another strap for it...


Which one???


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ninjastar said:


> I know Fullers1845 put his DLC on a NATO (also removed the cyclops) here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-part-2-a-778774-11.html#post5845530


Yes. Here's mine.










Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

dpodola said:


> I'm in the same boat as you -- can't wait to get the 50 in my hands!!!! Couple of more days and I'll be happy to report my experience. This watch seems to meet so many of my wants in a watch..


You guys will love it, the case design is splendid, and it's not over bulky like most dive watches.


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

Legion681 said:


> Congrats! I am expecting the same watch (though from Gnomon)...last I checked (an hour ago...) it's at Narita in Japan...getting closer!
> 
> Congrats again on a superb watch, great purchase!


Congrats! That yellow dial is nice!


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

tommyv44 said:


> Which one???


A yellow rubber strap, Squale OEM (I believe...). I just want to see how the 50 atmos w/yellow dial looks with a yellow strap. Sort of yellow overload, you know...but I love yellow so it's okay with me...

EDIT: here's the link to it...http://www.squale.de/en/yellow-rubber-strap-for-50-atmos.html


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

hoangvisuals said:


> You guys will love it, the case design is splendid, and it's not over bulky like most dive watches.


I can't wait to have it! Delivery is scheduled for today, before 3 PM....ohhhh drooling!!!


----------



## tommyv44 (Jan 6, 2013)

Legion681 said:


> A yellow rubber strap, Squale OEM (I believe...). I just want to see how the 50 atmos w/yellow dial looks with a yellow strap. Sort of yellow overload, you know...but I love yellow so it's okay with me...
> 
> EDIT: here's the link to it...Yellow rubber strap for 50 Atmos - www.squale.de


Awesome!!!|> Bought a yellow dial Turtle about 3 months ago and just did a BC 300 yellow strap and love it!

Here's a couple pics if you missed the post (or even if you didn't ;-)):

View attachment 980750


View attachment 980749


View attachment 980748


----------



## Bhorner (Apr 12, 2011)

I've had my 20 atmos classic for about two weeks now, and it keeps great time. The only disappointment that I have with Squale is that they do a very poor job applying lume to their watches. I don't understand why almost all of their watches with applied indices seem to have sloppy lume jobs. I didn't notice it until after I wore the watch for a few days. So, now I basically just have to live with uneven lume. That's a tad bit frustrating, especially on a 420 dollar watch.

Other than the lume, it's an awesome watch! I just wish they had put a little more time into that element.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just put my Classic on leather


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

tommyv44 said:


> Awesome!!!|> Bought a yellow dial Turtle about 3 months ago and just did a BC 300 yellow strap and love it!
> 
> Here's a couple pics if you missed the post (or even if you didn't ;-)):
> 
> ...


Ohhh ... lovely! Great look, absolutely fantastic (and Bonetto straps are top notch, IMO)! That is exactly what I am hoping for the 50 atmos + the strap I got! 
And by the way, love the Turtle, have one myself (orange). I am a big fan of Helson, I own 3 of them.

You know, to tell you the truth, my original idea was to go for the 101 atmos w/ yellow dial and yellow strap, but at the end of the day I opted for the 50 atmos because of two reasons: 1) the difference in price in favor of the 50 atmos 2) I also own a light blue Helson Tortuga, which is an homage to the 101 atmos and I didn't want to have two very similar watches. 
But being the watch addict that I am, I already made a plan to get that 101 w/ yellow dial + yellow on half the bezel + yellow strap later on (yeah, I love yellow...)...I must be sick!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Just put my Classic on leather


Great combo my friend |> the Classic now looks very elegant and perfect to date ;-) ..missing my 20Atmos Classic.

Cheers!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

vokotin said:


> Great combo my friend |> the Classic now looks very elegant and perfect to date ;-) ..missing my 20Atmos Classic.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks. Yeah I think it goes well with the glossy black dial.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

View attachment 981451
View attachment 981452
View attachment 981453

20 atmos Heritage came today, ended up swopping my root beer order for it. Lume is perfect on this compared with my DLC which is abit poor tbh. Going to hold on to this and flip my DLC, i've come to the realisation i can't really wear a black watch.. i'm far too pale!


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, I received my 50 atmos and in all honesty I am blown away by the quality of this watch, it just looks and feels perfect. I have pictures in another thread I started. I guess I am officially in the Squale club now! )))


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> View attachment 981451
> View attachment 981452
> View attachment 981453
> 
> 20 atmos Heritage came today, ended up swopping my root beer order for it. Lume is perfect on this compared with my DLC which is abit poor tbh. Going to hold on to this and flip my DLC, i've come to the realisation i can't really wear a black watch.. i'm far too pale!


Lovely watch! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

The man in brown delivered my Heritage today. Here is the required crap cellphone pic:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

I just had a thought. rafflestime on ebay sells gold snowflake hands... i wonder how the heritage would look if i did a handswap. do you think it might be too close to the black bay then? or should i leave well alone?


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jay MT said:


> The man in brown delivered my Heritage today. Here is the required crap cellphone pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Fantastic watch!
Now that layover in Anchorage just seems like a distant memory, uh? Both our watches reached destination safe and sound.


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Legion681 said:


> Love it! Fantastic watch!
> Now that layover in Anchorage just seems like a distant memory, uh? Both our watches reached destination safe and sound.


Yes. I'm glad this little gem is safe and sound on my wrist.

Now I see a 50 ATMOS in my future thanks to some one cough...cough (Legion681). Maybe even a yellow one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pkrc (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Jay,
I really recommend the yellow 50 ATMOS, have had mine for some days now, fantastic piece of machinery!
View attachment 982237



Jay MT said:


> Yes. I'm glad this little gem is safe and sound on my wrist.
> 
> Now I see a 50 ATMOS in my future thanks to some one cough...cough (Legion681). Maybe even a yellow one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

pkrc said:


> Hi Jay,
> I really recommend the yellow 50 ATMOS, have had mine for some days now, fantastic piece of machinery!
> View attachment 982237


The yellow is growing on me! It looks good on mesh too. Must resist...... 
Self control = zero

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

AlphaWolf777- i see from your sig you have both the classic and maxi 20 atmos models, do you find there is enough difference between them to each hold down a place in your collection and can you see yourself holding on to the both of them for a long time ? the reason i ask is i painfully decided my DLC had to make way once i picked up a heritage. Cheers, Chris.


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jay MT said:


> Yes. I'm glad this little gem is safe and sound on my wrist.
> 
> Now I see a 50 ATMOS in my future thanks to some one cough...cough (Legion681). Maybe even a yellow one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Ahahah...maybe Squale ought to give me a commission on this (future) sale then! Ahahahah


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Legion681 said:


> Ahahah...maybe Squale ought to give me a commission on this (future) sale then! Ahahahah


Commission? I thought you were giving me yours


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Maxi on the same crocodile strap that I had my Classic on:


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> AlphaWolf777- i see from your sig you have both the classic and maxi 20 atmos models, do you find there is enough difference between them to each hold down a place in your collection and can you see yourself holding on to the both of them for a long time ? the reason i ask is i painfully decided my DLC had to make way once i picked up a heritage. Cheers, Chris.


Yes, there is definitely enough of a difference for me to keep both. To me, the Classic is like a 16610 homage, and the Maxi is like a 1680 homage. Therefore I can easily keep both since one is modern looking and the other vintage.
I am 99% sure that I am going to be holding on to all 6 of my current collection forever because I have no plans to buy any new watches for quite a long time so I am very happy and comfortable with what I have.


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

Just picked up this perfect condition Squale Atmos 50 from another forum member. Can't stress enough how great looking of a watch it is and how comfortable it sits on my wrist. Happy to be a member of the Squale Club.


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jay MT said:


> Commission? I thought you were giving me yours


LOL you got me there!!! Ahahahha


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Yes, there is definitely enough of a difference for me to keep both. To me, the Classic is like a 16610 homage, and the Maxi is like a 1680 homage. Therefore I can easily keep both since one is modern looking and the other vintage.
> I am 99% sure that I am going to be holding on to all 6 of my current collection forever because I have no plans to buy any new watches for quite a long time so I am very happy and comfortable with what I have.


Way to have what you love and love what you have, AlphaWolf.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Yes, there is definitely enough of a difference for me to keep both. To me, the Classic is like a 16610 homage, and the Maxi is like a 1680 homage. Therefore I can easily keep both since one is modern looking and the other vintage.
> I am 99% sure that I am going to be holding on to all 6 of my current collection forever because I have no plans to buy any new watches for quite a long time so I am very happy and comfortable with what I have.


Thanks for the response mate, glad to hear you have a complete collection that you are happy with! :-!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> Thanks for the response mate, glad to hear you have a complete collection that you are happy with! :-!


Yes, very happy. I pretty much obtained all of the watches in my price range that I had lusted after. There's always a few more that I will always want, but I am content with just enjoying what I have and saving money. Of course in the future I will definitely be exploring my options some more.


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

1 week into owning my atmos 20 maxi. Slow 5 seconds total. Amazed by the accuracy.


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Got this Maxi dial off the boards, its become the daily wearer. Hits all the bells and whistles, perfect 40mm size, great bracelet, good lume, and accurate timekeeping. One feature that I love is the oversized crown which screws down securely. One question, when screwing down crown, noticed a small almost "bump" when turning, could it be an internal crown gasket has been dislodged a bit. Otherwise the perfect everyday no worries, dive, sport watch.


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

Just received my new Atmos 50 today. Stunner!


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

gslaskin said:


> Just received my new Atmos 50 today. Stunner!


Now we're talking! Let's see some pics!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

davec said:


> Got this Maxi dial off the boards, its become the daily wearer. Hits all the bells and whistles, perfect 40mm size, great bracelet, good lume, and accurate timekeeping. One feature that I love is the oversized crown which screws down securely. One question, when screwing down crown, noticed a small almost "bump" when turning, could it be an internal crown gasket has been dislodged a bit. Otherwise the perfect everyday no worries, dive, sport watch.


Congratulations on your Maxi. I don't think the "bump" is anything to worry about.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

I've not seen this bit of info posted, what do the 20 Atmos' weigh in at?

Randy


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

theinterchange said:


> I've not seen this bit of info posted, what do the 20 Atmos' weigh in at?
> 
> Randy


They're pretty light, no need to worry.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> They're pretty light, no need to worry.


Thanks! I don't mind a little heft, just nothing excessively so.

Randy


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Finally received my bent lugs so I can fit my leather nato. Now I just need to break in the leather. Already lightly sanded it to get rid of some gloss.
View attachment 997433


----------



## Bhorner (Apr 12, 2011)

Has anyone else had issues getting in touch with Squale directly? I sent them an email about an issue with my 20 atmos weeks ago, and I never got a reply. It's slightly frustrating to have a manufacturer issue on a watch and not get any reply back from the company. 

Just wondering if anyone else has had any success communicating with Squale?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bhorner said:


> Has anyone else had issues getting in touch with Squale directly? I sent them an email about an issue with my 20 atmos weeks ago, and I never got a reply. It's slightly frustrating to have a manufacturer issue on a watch and not get any reply back from the company.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had any success communicating with Squale?


For the 20 Atmos series, you'd be better off contacting the seller (assuming you bought it from gnomon watches or Long Island Watch); because the 20 Atmos series was specifically commissioned by gnomon watches and Squale made it for them. If it was purchased from a place such as gnomon, that is who the warranty is going to be through. Of course, I'm sure that it would actually go to Squale for a repair/fix, but I'm not 100% sure.

Squale is a relatively small company and I wouldn't be a bit surprised if they were somewhat unresponsive.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

skeeterv said:


> Finally received my bent lugs so I can fit my leather nato. Now I just need to break in the leather. Already lightly sanded it to get rid of some gloss.
> View attachment 997433


Nice, looks good on that NATO!

I know what you mean. On the 20 Atmos series the lug holes are closer to the case than on most watches I've handled, and the lugs curve down very nicely. Makes it a bit difficult to get certain straps on though. But w/e. It's such a high quality case it can be excused. For mine, I just put the NATO in between the lugs with the springbars off and then fit them on like a regular watch strap so as not to put an excess amount of force on it and possibly fray the strap or cause the watch to fly out of my hand.


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

Bhorner said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had any success communicating with Squale?


Yep, multiple times.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

My Squale came in yesterday from Gnomon. I love this watch. I was worried about the poorly applied lume others have reported, so I took a look under a 10x magnifying lens at the lume, and it is not uniformally applied in a few places, but it is hard to tell without the magnifier as the edges around the lume still shine. For me it's not worth sending back for a replacement. (It almost looks like it was applied by hand from the way it looked under magnification, but i am very new to watches and don't know if anyone does it by hand or just uses machines to try and get it perfect everytime. anyone know how Squale applies their lume?) wasn't sure how i would like the cyclops, but it is growing on me and i don't think i will be removing it. about +3sec after the first 24hrs.

Anyway without further ado, here are a few pics (i apologize in advance for the poor quality shots) of the new Squale 20ATMOS Classic.....which i have affectionately dubbed "The Fauxlex"

View attachment 1000355

View attachment 1000360

View attachment 1000363

View attachment 1000371

View attachment 1000365

View attachment 1000372


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)

My first Squale arrived yesterday. Happy!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

janl said:


> My first Squale arrived yesterday. Happy!


That looks good. What's your wrist size?


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

janl said:


> My first Squale arrived yesterday. Happy!


Is this a New Model? Looks great! Whats the specs on this or where can I get it please.


----------



## tommyv44 (Jan 6, 2013)

***** said:


> That looks good. What's your wrist size?


That's not new is it......where did you get it....so beautiful!

Tom


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

View attachment 1001319


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Bhorner said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had any success communicating with Squale?


Plenty of times when I emailed them about a particular model being available, etc. They've always replied within 24-36 hours, being that they're on the other side from North America.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I just ordered a 20 Atmos Heritage. I recently sold my Classic model, so I was feeling like replacing it with something. I really like that the Heritage has a couple of different looks/vibes to it. Namely vintage Rolex GMT Master Root Beer; and kind of a Tudor HBB vibe to it as well. Fits perfectly for me because I'm trying to get uniquely styled homages, so this one fits the bill for me. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I just ordered a 20 Atmos Heritage. I recently sold my Classic model, so I was feeling like replacing it with something. I really like that the Heritage has a couple of different looks/vibes to it. Namely vintage Rolex GMT Master Root Beer; and kind of a Tudor HBB vibe to it as well. Fits perfectly for me because I'm trying to get uniquely styled homages, so this one fits the bill for me. Can't wait to receive it!


Nice.

I like to think of my Heritage as a hybrid between the Clint Eastwood GMT Master (root beer bezel) and the Sean Connery Bond Sub (gilt dial). 




























Also, photos rarely do justice to the root beer bezel. It's awesome in person.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ninjastar said:


> Nice.
> 
> I like to think of my Heritage as a hybrid between the Clint Eastwood GMT Master (root beer bezel) and the Sean Connery Bond Sub (gilt dial).
> 
> ...


That's awesome; I didn't know that Clint Eastwood also wore a Rolex; let alone a root beer.


----------



## tommyv44 (Jan 6, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I just ordered a 20 Atmos Heritage. I recently sold my Classic model, so I was feeling like replacing it with something. I really like that the Heritage has a couple of different looks/vibes to it. Namely vintage Rolex GMT Master Root Beer; and kind of a Tudor HBB vibe to it as well. Fits perfectly for me because I'm trying to get uniquely styled homages, so this one fits the bill for me. Can't wait to receive it!


Congratulations....can't wait to see it! Love the Squales!

Tom


----------



## acutcliffe (Oct 27, 2011)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That's awesome; I didn't know that Clint Eastwood also wore a Rolex; let alone a root beer.


Clint just has class, Root Beer GMT Master is not an obvious choice and that makes it so much cooler I reckon...


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I changed my order from root beer to heritage, must say I expected doubts to creep in but looking at pics of the two, the bezel insert really sets off the matt dial and is IMO a better looking watch. Kinda miffed I flipped the dlc version..couldnt have two of the same model and ended up taking a hefty hit on it too


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

tatt169 said:


> I changed my order from root beer to heritage, must say I expected doubts to creep in but looking at pics of the two, the bezel insert really sets off the matt dial and is IMO a better looking watch. Kinda miffed I flipped the dlc version..couldnt have two of the same model and ended up taking a hefty hit on it too


Agreed. I too wanted the Root Beer when it first came out. And recently when I had to make the decision between that or the heritage, I chose the Heritage because I think it just looks that much better. I'm not a fan of shiny dials so the matte black on the Heritage combined with the root beer bezel (which is awesome) sold it for me.


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

Ninjastar said:


> Nice.
> 
> I like to think of my Heritage as a hybrid between the Clint Eastwood GMT Master (root beer bezel) and the Sean Connery Bond Sub (gilt dial).
> 
> ...


Nice, looks balla!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Heritage just shipped! Super excited! Hopefully it does get here Friday.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ken2neth said:


> I like the slightly beveled crystal, and the caseback is nicely done as well.


Agreed! I like that the crystal is beveled. Not a fan of absolutely flat crystals, so it's a nice touch/compromise in place of being domed. Also, yes, the caseback style/engraving on the Squale's rank amongst the best I have owned.


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My Heritage just shipped! Super excited! Hopefully it does get here Friday.


So much for waiting on adding to the collection of yours haha looking forward to the pics!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a sub date and a wanted to get the heritage because of the gilt hands and root beer bezel. Also, I felt that Squale has earned a good reputation among dive watch makers and at least there is some history behind the name dating back to 1946. The only thing that I wish was better on this watch was the lume dot at 12:00 and the bracelet clasp. Other than that I am having a hard time getting use to the fact that the watch costs more than I paid for service at RSC in Dallas.
View attachment 1007475


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

skeeterv said:


> So much for waiting on adding to the collection of yours haha looking forward to the pics!


Haha! Yeah, I know. Well what I did decide to do, since it's impossible to itch the watch bug; is I decided to simply get really unique watches. So, instead of keeping both my Maxi and my Classic; I sold my Classic since it wasn't really doing anything for me, and then used the money to mostly fund the Heritage model since it is indeed very unique.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

My new beauty, the Heritage


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

my heritage says hello 

View attachment 1010196


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

neongas said:


> my heritage says hello
> 
> View attachment 1010196


Nice! I like that strap you have for it. Looks a lot like Tudor's actual Black Bay strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Coming to the end of day one with my Heritage, and it's only slow by a few seconds! :-!


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks! Just stumbled across it on the 3bay. Was pretty cheap. But it was an Australian seller. Dono if they ship international. Look up vintage nylon strap. Also, the brand is eulit of that may help. It's supposedly a NOS strap. There is a US seller that's selling a black one for $33usd! A bit pricey compared to what I paid for mine, 9.50aud. But this seller didnt have a black one, hence I got dark brown but it matches the heritage well I think.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Similar 'Perlon' straps available herehttp://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/category&path=3_14_32 I've ordered a couple one for my Tudor style sub and one for a future purchase... perhaps the Squale

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Similar 'Perlon' straps available herePerlon Straps I've ordered a couple one for my Tudor style sub and one for a future purchase... perhaps the Squale
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Wow, I want one now. Thanks! I'm keeping my Heritage on the bracelet, but I wouldn't mind using one of those Perlon straps for my other watches. They look nice.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)

50 Atmos on Nato


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried a Rubber B or Everest strap on their 20 Atmos? Same diameter and lug widths should make the fit close...

Thoughts?


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

My sandblasted Squale 1521-026 Black PVD on a leather strap.


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

hmm... something looks different with my heritage today... 

View attachment 1016538


I guess I could call it a Brown Bay? I would have to criticise though, the gold is too yellow and the lume is white (though it glows green), and this is same of all the other snowflake hands I could find. so there's that little bit of disharmony in the look, but you could say it adds a little bit of depth.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

neongas said:


> hmm... something looks different with my heritage today...
> 
> I guess I could call it a Brown Bay? I would have to criticise though, the gold is too yellow and the lume is white (though it glows green), and this is same of all the other snowflake hands I could find. so there's that little bit of disharmony in the look, but you could say it adds a little bit of depth.


That looks awesome. I was wondering what this watch would look like with Tudor style hands. The Heritage is also referencing this type of Rolex; which also has a root beer bezel:


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

neongas said:


> hmm... something looks different with my heritage today...
> 
> I guess I could call it a Brown Bay? I would have to criticise though, the gold is too yellow and the lume is white (though it glows green), and this is same of all the other snowflake hands I could find. so there's that little bit of disharmony in the look, but you could say it adds a little bit of depth.


Nice mod.. but I wish they made a dial with shiny markers. :roll:


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

neongas said:


> hmm... something looks different with my heritage today...
> 
> View attachment 1016538
> 
> ...


The snowflake hands look great on the Heritage. Change the look completely !

The braided strap too really looks good on that mod. Was looking at the black perlon ones for my Seiko Black Bay mod earlier, but they would go great with the Squale, since they are 20mm.

Regards, and enjoy your watch !


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

As you can see by my user name I am a huge fan. Took delivery of my Maxi about 10 days ago and have been very very pleased with it. Not a fan of SS bracelets, but I thought the standard issue was pretty comfy and well made. I now have a Bonetto Cinturini (which I had to modify slightly as it was a 20mm too wide for the 20mm lugs!?) on my Maxi and it looks even better, despite my amateur iphone pics! Its my daily wearer, but I wouldn't dare call it a beater. Big thumbs up to Gnomon watches, who delivered to me in brilliant time. I am now very keen to get a 50 Atmos PVD, whether new or nearly new.

View attachment 1020286


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

David SquaGly said:


> As you can see by my user name I am a huge fan. Took delivery of my Maxi about 10 days ago and have been very very pleased with it. Not a fan of SS bracelets, but I thought the standard issue was pretty comfy and well made. I now have a Bonetto Cinturini (which I had to modify slightly as it was a 20mm too wide for the 20mm lugs!?) on my Maxi and it looks even better, despite my amateur iphone pics! Its my daily wearer, but I wouldn't dare call it a beater. Big thumbs up to Gnomon watches, who delivered to me in brilliant time. I am now very keen to get a 50 Atmos PVD, whether new or nearly new.


Is that a Tropic style strap made by Bonetto? I've never seen that. Mind if I ask where you got that?


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

No, its a very straight rubber strap with a textured feel on the reverse, although i've ordered a tropic style as well ... Got it off ebay off a Canadian seller by the name of premvic121 (good seller - prompt and well packaged) The Maxi lends itself to a few nice strap variations and i'll give it a try with a NATO soon ...


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I used to have that same Bonetto Cinturini strap Model 324 (and a Squale Maxi, too).

Replacement Watch Band Rubber Caoutchouc - - Bonetto cinturini

I believe that strap is only available in 22mm so it's only natural that you had to notch it down to 20mm to fit the Maxi.

The pattern is a weave resembling carbon fiber appearance. Definitely not a Tropic style rubber strap.


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Now the Heritage is out-of-stock.
When will they be back with the Root Beers (<--supposed to be back this April?) ? 
Anyone has an idea?
Is Gnomon waiting for a certain cumulating number of intending customers?


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

golfer87 said:


> Now the Heritage is out-of-stock.
> When will they be back with the Root Beers (<--supposed to be back this April?) ?
> Anyone has an idea?
> Is Gnomon waiting for a certain cumulating number of intending customers?


Hi golfer,
I think they will come with new stock shortly. I was one of the lucky buyer of the Heritage last week.
Just ask them and pre order. Because if you want the 20 Atmos, I believe they are the only distributor in the world.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

hanzo said:


> Hi golfer,
> <snip> Because if you want the 20 Atmos, I believe they are the only distributor in the world.


Well, Island Watch is selling them too, but is out of stock at the moment. http://www.longislandwatch.com/Squale_Professional_Dive_Watches_s/1866.htm


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Arrived today




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jbbusybee said:


> Arrived today
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Love the 12,6,9 and the white dial! Congrats.

I'd totally buy one if I was still in the market.


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

so i got the perlon nato as was recommended by Mrwozza70 from rltwatches.co.uk. came quickly enough. here are pics for your consideration. the heritage looks even more vintage inspired now with the black nato. however the stitching isnt the greatest on the strap, may have to take it to a tailor at some point to get it redone.

View attachment 1024669


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

neongas said:


> so i got the perlon nato as was recommended by Mrwozza70 from rltwatches.co.uk. came quickly enough. here are pics for your consideration. the heritage looks even more vintage inspired now with the black nato. however the stitching isnt the greatest on the strap, may have to take it to a tailor at some point to get it redone.


With those hands and that strap, I think you have really created the HBB look. Congrats!


----------



## tommyv44 (Jan 6, 2013)

neongas said:


> so i got the perlon nato as was recommended by Mrwozza70 from rltwatches.co.uk. came quickly enough. here are pics for your consideration. the heritage looks even more vintage inspired now with the black nato. however the stitching isnt the greatest on the strap, may have to take it to a tailor at some point to get it redone.
> 
> View attachment 1024669


Cool as sh*t!!!

Tom


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

You've really achieved a killer look there, mate ! Outstanding !!!

The perlon strap and those snowflake hands really changed the whole watch. Now, if I could flip my Classic ..... !!!

Regards and enjoy your 20 Atmos BB.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

I have almost no pictures of any of my watches, and haven't had a camera for a year or more. But I recently completed a 100m underwater swim (dynamic apnea) wearing a squale 20 atmos maxi dial. Below is a pic of my last turn at 75 meters, in which you can just make out the watch. Squale's freediving history was what attracted me to the brand from the beginning, and I'm glad I was able to do complete this dive with the watch on my wrist. I'm wearing it on a tropic style strap.









link to a video of the whole dive. I wanted to film a minute with the 20 atmos underwater after this, but was too worn out  next time maybe..


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

jamesbee said:


> I have almost no pictures of any of my watches, and haven't had a camera for a year or more. But I recently completed a 100m underwater swim (dynamic apnea) wearing a squale 20 atmos maxi dial. Below is a pic of my last turn at 75 meters, in which you can just make out the watch. Squale's freediving history was what attracted me to the brand from the beginning, and I'm glad I was able to do complete this dive with the watch on my wrist. I'm wearing it on a tropic style strap.
> 
> View attachment 1026932
> 
> ...


Wow! Awesome effort. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm.. all the BB mod pictures have disappeared..


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

hanzo said:


> Hmm.. all the BB mod pictures have disappeared..


not just my pics, but i think the site is going through some problems..


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried their 20 Atmos on Squale mesh bracelet? I've searched threads and not seen one (and I can't be the only one that's though of this). 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just put the bracelet back onto my Maxi.










Family shot with my Heritage









Quick lume shot in the hall closet right after the photos


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

jamesbee said:


> I have almost no pictures of any of my watches, and haven't had a camera for a year or more. But I recently completed a 100m underwater swim (dynamic apnea) wearing a squale 20 atmos maxi dial. Below is a pic of my last turn at 75 meters, in which you can just make out the watch. Squale's freediving history was what attracted me to the brand from the beginning, and I'm glad I was able to do complete this dive with the watch on my wrist. I'm wearing it on a tropic style strap.
> 
> View attachment 1026932
> 
> ...


Good lord, 100m? I'm feeling faint just thinking about it! Congrats with the effort - it must have taken a lot of training and practice to get there! Another 90m and you'll have a WR... ;-)

(BTW, they invented SCUBA for a reason, you know.  )


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi AlphaWolf;

Thus is it safe to say that Heritage's dial index lume is a bit weaker than Maxi's?

They both had to be paint-lumed same way, but I guess Maxi's index might be thicker as well as wider.



AlphaWolf777 said:


> Just put the bracelet back onto my Maxi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

In the meantime, I asked Anders Tan of Gnomon watches when the 20 atmos Rootbeer or Heritage will be re-stocked,

and promptly got an answer from him that they'll be back in June.

Cheers~


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Ordered a 50 atmos today from Page and Cooper in the UK 

Sent from outer space


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

I borrowed a colleagues phone to actually upload a pic fo my maxi dial now, I was beginning to feel left out 

It's on a nylon strap from Aliasmarlow, most beautiful bond style I've ever seen, although you might doubt that from my horrible pic.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Spiker1 said:


> Good lord, 100m? I'm feeling faint just thinking about it! Congrats with the effort - it must have taken a lot of training and practice to get there! Another 90m and you'll have a WR... ;-)
> 
> (BTW, they invented SCUBA for a reason, you know.  )


 An older fella gave me a pitying look during pool training today and told me i should save up for an aqualung..


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

golfer87 said:


> Hi AlphaWolf;
> 
> Thus is it safe to say that Heritage's dial index lume is a bit weaker than Maxi's?
> 
> They both had to be paint-lumed same way, but I guess Maxi's index might be thicker as well as wider.


No. Their lume is both about the same. What I have learned over the months with lume is that it is more dependent on the situation. Lume is always going to be at its strongest right after you've been in a lighted area (especially outdoors); even on a cloudy day; and then you enter a dark area.

As for average use, your watches will always glow the brightest when your eyes have adjusted to the dark. Cameras don't always tell the full story, so to speak.


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

Put the bracelet back on my Heri-Bay too. As you can tell from the clasp its strictly a desk diver lol. While it looks good on straps I'm more inclined towards the bracelet as its most natural attire. Or maybe I'm just too lazy to deal with straps. Hah!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

neongas said:


> Put the bracelet back on my Heri-Bay too. As you can tell from the clasp its strictly a desk diver lol. While it looks good on straps I'm more inclined towards the bracelet as its most natural attire. Or maybe I'm just too lazy to deal with straps. Hah!


I feel that the 20 Atmos looks best on its bracelet. I have tried mine on NATOs and leather, but to me, the bracelet is just really nice.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I just couldn't bond with my heritage and ended up selling it last week. I found the AR coating poor, which was a shame because with no glare looking at it from a mirror it looked awesome, just couldn't get past it.. Something was just off about it for me. Chris


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Just received my 50 atmos. Crickey, it's a beauty! And that Milanese mesh bracelet is amazing. I was a little surprised to find a little play in the bezel action, but I'm still wrapped in the watch. Sits beautifully on the wrist. Looks good despite the relatively small size and is super comfy with the recessed 4:00 crown. Yet to see the lume performance.

Here's a happy snap.










Sent from outer space


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

neongas said:


> Put the bracelet back on my Heri-Bay too. As you can tell from the clasp its strictly a desk diver lol. While it looks good on straps I'm more inclined towards the bracelet as its most natural attire. Or maybe I'm just too lazy to deal with straps. Hah!


Okay.. you might just save me a few bucks on NATOs... but maybe I need a new watch for the straps :-d


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

Blurter said:


> Just received my 50 atmos. Crickey, it's a beauty! And that Milanese mesh bracelet is amazing. I was a little surprised to find a little play in the bezel action, but I'm still wrapped in the watch. Sits beautifully on the wrist. Looks good despite the relatively small size and is super comfy with the recessed 4:00 crown. Yet to see the lume performance.
> 
> Here's a happy snap.
> 
> Sent from outer space


does the recessed crown make it harder to unscrew?


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

neongas said:


> does the recessed crown make it harder to unscrew?


Still easy to use. No problem

Sent from outer space


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Checked the lume last night and it is readable all night. Not like a torch but lasts very well.

Another happy snap because it's awesome!










Sent from outer space


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

I love the case and the bezel on the 50s, especially from the side. Overall, such a great retro diver look that makes me think of 1950s photos of Italian skin divers or explorers donning Aqualungs for the first time.

Beautiful.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

There is a great film of the Von Buren family made in the 60's. It's a film by the Italian government about safe diving and it actually features the Von Buren family going for a dive and checking their Squale masters, I am just waiting for a digital copy to post on our YouTube site. It's very cool.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Blurter said:


> Checked the lume last night and it is readable all night. Not like a torch but lasts very well.
> 
> Another happy snap because it's awesome!
> 
> ...


Oh so damned good... Awesome isn't coming close!


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep. Domed crystal is nice on this model. Not all the 50 have the dome - mostly the ones with dual color bezels.

Super comfy and while smaller than most of my other watches, it doesn't look small. I see it as my dress watch frankly, it looks that classy. It's relatively low profile allows it to fit comfortably under a shirt cuff.

Loving it

Sent from outer space


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Just FYI

All black bezel.......flat crystal.

Any colour domed.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stepoly (Nov 18, 2012)

jbbusybee said:


> There is a great film of the Von Buren family made in the 60's. It's a film by the Italian government about safe diving and it actually features the Von Buren family going for a dive and checking their Squale masters, I am just waiting for a digital copy to post on our YouTube site. It's very cool.


Wow! Looking forward to that!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll pick a copy up at Basel with a few other surprises.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

jbbusybee said:


> There is a great film of the Von Buren family made in the 60's. It's a film by the Italian government about safe diving and it actually features the Von Buren family going for a dive and checking their Squale masters, I am just waiting for a digital copy to post on our YouTube site. It's very cool.


Please let us know when this is up!


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

UGH! I got my Squale 20 Atmos DLC last week. I have yet to wear it, as I was waiting for the strap I wanted to put on it, to come in the mail. The strap came today from Maratac/broadarrow.net. Um.....So, a Zulu wont work on this thing? ARGH!!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> UGH! I got my Squale 20 Atmos DLC last week. I have yet to wear it, as I was waiting for the strap I wanted to put on it, to come in the mail. The strap came today from Maratac/broadarrow.net. Um.....So, a Zulu wont work on this thing? ARGH!!!!


A NATO will work if you pull it really hard through the lugs/springbar. Also try removing the springbars first and then putting the strap on after like a normal 2 piece strap.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> A NATO will work if you pull it really hard through the lugs/springbar. Also try removing the springbars first and then putting the strap on after like a normal 2 piece strap.


I tried both. I can't get it to even start threading through with the springbars in place. I got it in place after removing them, placing the strap, and then reinstalling the springbars. Within 5 seconds, the springbar I initially started with shot out. Spent a good 10 minutes looking for it.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Imitrex said:


> I tried both. I can't get it to even start threading through with the springbars in place. I got it in place after removing them, placing the strap, and then reinstalling the spring bars. Within 5 seconds, the spring bar I initially started with shot out. Spent a good 10 minutes looking for it.


I use the one-piece mil-spec straps from Maratac with no problem. It's just as thick as their nato strap. It just takes some work to get them started. If you're having trouble, you could try a two-piece nato.

(I just set a personal best for hyphenated words!)










-T


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for your response guys. Greatly appreciate it. I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you so much AlphaWolf777 and tfinnan!!!!


----------



## joesym001 (Sep 15, 2012)

Am I the only one that replaced the brown bezel with a black one on their heritage? Loved the gilt hands and markers but wasn't crazy about the brown bezel.
p


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I have the Squale 20 on the way to me. So I guess I will be joining the club soon. Thanks to Imitrex for the advice and reviews of his. Sellers picture


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

quicksilver7 said:


> Well I have the Squale 20 on the way to me. So I guess I will be joining the club soon. Thanks to Imitrex for the advice and reviews of his. Sellers picture
> View attachment 1047992


I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!!! Such a BEAUTIFUL timepiece!!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

joesym001 said:


> Am I the only one that replaced the brown bezel with a black one on their heritage? Loved the gilt hands and markers but wasn't crazy about the brown bezel.
> p


I love the brown bezel on my Heritage. It's so nice looking in the sunshine.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

joesym001 said:


> Am I the only one that replaced the brown bezel with a black one on their heritage? Loved the gilt hands and markers but wasn't crazy about the brown bezel.
> p


So what are you going to do with the Brown bezel ? Do you wish to let go ?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Walked into work and 1 hour later received a refund from the seller. Said he changed his mind on selling it and the line up was too long at the post office. So not a member of the Squale club.....



quicksilver7 said:


> Well I have the Squale 20 on the way to me. So I guess I will be joining the club soon. Thanks to Imitrex for the advice and reviews of his. Sellers picture
> View attachment 1047992


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

quicksilver7 said:


> Walked into work and 1 hour later received a refund from the seller. Said he changed his mind on selling it and the line up was too long at the post office. So not a member of the Squale club.....


Ugh. So sorry to hear.


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

just got this Squale NOS quartz diver, I really like the vintage look. But at 35mm, it is a bit too small even for my small wrists, so I might give it to the wife. Here are some pics.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

quicksilver7 said:


> Walked into work and 1 hour later received a refund from the seller. Said he changed his mind on selling it and the line up was too long at the post office. So not a member of the Squale club.....


Ugh. Just saw this. That stinks. I looked at this one when I saw it for sale - it was pretty unique. Anyhow, you'll join the club soon enough!

-T


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Figured I'd upload some photos that I took today for fun...


----------



## dcamnc (Feb 4, 2010)

Got a 1545c in today. Watch seems pretty much perfect. Bezel zeros right on 12. Cyclops is centered perfectly and magnifies correctly. Bracelet sized easily (newer screwed bracelet). It's held steady time for a few hours anyway. Bezel is tight to work, but based on other dive watches, it will loosen. Crown winds solidly as everyone has said. The clasp is tight like has been said also (Though this can be remedied easily enough). Watch seems a little heavier than than my other sub-a-likes. The only thing I plan on doing to it is brushing out the sides of the bracelet, and polishing the side of the clasp (I think you guys know why). This is a great sub for po boys. If you always wanted the watch that this resembles, but couldn't afford to drop thousands, or didn't want to settle for a cheap homage, this is a VERY good option.


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

dcamnc said:


> Got a 1545c in today. Watch seems pretty much perfect. Bezel zeros right on 12. Cyclops is centered perfectly and magnifies correctly. Bracelet sized easily (newer screwed bracelet). It's held steady time for a few hours anyway. Bezel is tight to work, but based on other dive watches, it will loosen. Crown winds solidly as everyone has said. The clasp is tight like has been said also (Though this can be remedied easily enough). Watch seems a little heavier than than my other sub-a-likes. The only thing I plan on doing to it is brushing out the sides of the bracelet, and polishing the side of the clasp (I think you guys know why). This is a great sub for po boys. If you always wanted the watch that this resembles, but couldn't afford to drop thousands, or didn't want to settle for a cheap homage, this is a VERY good option.


Well.. the bezel on mine is not perfectly aligned.. and the marker seems to be asymmetric.. albeit only slightly. But everything else is great, so I agree its value for money


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

my 2002A with his own original great mesh..


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I joined the club last night! Great watch. Amazing finish and quality for the price.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> I joined the club last night! Great watch. Amazing finish and quality for the price.
> 
> View attachment 1062737


Looks nice have Squale changed the hands on these? 
Mine has a orange minute hand where as yours has a orange hour hand maybe it's a new tweak


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I am still set on getting a 50 myself. i really like the strap and color combo. Congrats.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Monkeynuts said:


> Looks nice have Squale changed the hands on these?
> Mine has a orange minute hand where as yours has a orange hour hand maybe it's a new tweak


Yeah, they changed to an orange hour hand, added a double AR sapphire, engraved Squale on the side of the case, and actually put a sapphire crystal over the lume pip in the bezel insert. Some really nice updates for 2013.


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> Yeah, they changed to an orange hour hand, added a double AR sapphire, engraved Squale on the side of the case, and actually put a sapphire crystal over the lume pip in the bezel insert. Some really nice updates for 2013.


I actually like mine better with the orange minute hand, but I'd really really like the updated bezel. Looks nice!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

rockandrye said:


> I actually like mine better with the orange minute hand, but I'd really really like the updated bezel. Looks nice!


Yes have to agree think I prefer the orange minute hand if it ain't broke don't break it


----------



## hoangvisuals (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a nice update, especially the cover over the pip lume, mine is exposed so it has a little dinginess to its surface. I like the orange minute hand more, more functional and balanced presence. Like it though.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some more shots of my Heritage


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

rockandrye said:


> I actually like mine better with the orange minute hand, but I'd really really like the updated bezel. Looks nice!


I actually don't like the orange much. I'm thinking of changing to a chrome sword handset with c3 lume to match the dial. Upper left handset









I think everything would be too shiny the way it is though. I would bead blast the case and chapter ring and just have the hands polished. I would also get the second hand red tipped.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Since I spend all my WUS time in Affordables, I only came upon this thread thanks to a link in the Sub Homage sticky. I found WUS a while back while searching for a new "one watch". First time I saw the Atmos 20 Root Beer, I fell in love. Luckily for me, there was one listed in f29 BNIB. A week later, it was in my mailbox. I simply love this watch.

A few bad pics of a [email protected]$$ watch:






















I think if I could change one thing it would be to add a root beer ceramic bezel insert. That'd make it the perfect diver imHo.

Rusty


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

pbj204 said:


> I joined the club last night! Great watch. Amazing finish and quality for the price.
> 
> View attachment 1062737


I just picked up the same watch from a AD here in the states and I love it. I have concluded that I don't have a preference between the orange hour or minute hand, they both look fantastic.

The funny thing is that last year I had a Sub C as my pool/beach watch and this year my Squale 50 atmos will be the one. To be honest, I enjoy the Squale much more. I prefer tool watches on my wrist these days, I leave the jewelery to my wife.

I can't recommend the 50 atmos enough, it is a great all around tool watch.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> I actually don't like the orange much. I'm thinking of changing to a chrome sword handset with c3 lume to match the dial. Upper left handset
> 
> View attachment 1066632
> 
> ...


I think your mad


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thinking of joining the club. Has anyone had any warranty work done on one from gnome watches ?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Thinking of joining the club. Has anyone had any warranty work done on one from gnome watches ?


I believe warranty work would actually be carried out by Squale, but I'm not sure. I've heard nothing but good things from either company so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## RHnsly88 (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if the warranty on a Squale watch can be transferred? I have searched on WUS, Squales website and Gnomes and can't find anything about it.


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

RHnsly88 said:


> Does anyone know if the warranty on a Squale watch can be transferred? I have searched on WUS, Squales website and Gnomes and can't find anything about it.


There is no name on the card so I don't see why you would have any issue if needed.


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

a lume shot of my heri-bay. pardon the noisy photo. iphone 5 doesnt do well in low light.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

nin. said:


> The Squale 50 Atmos has always been my go-to watch. No other watch of mine has seen as much wrist time as this one; it's been a favourite since day one.
> 
> View attachment 916396
> 
> ...


I really like how this version has a black chapter ring. The polished chapter ring on the new ones reflect the dial markers and light too much. I'm sending mine to IWW to blast and DLC coat my chapter ring.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> I really like how this version has a black chapter ring. The polished chapter ring on the new ones reflect the dial markers and light too much. I'm sending mine to IWW to blast and DLC coat my chapter ring.


So lets get this straight you don't like the chapter ring or the stainless steel case and you don't like the hands very much are you sure you brought the right watch lol?

Kidding aside it will be nice to see the results though I'm not a big fan of modded watches I prefer them how they where intended but I think it will look nice don't change them hands though


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Monkeynuts said:


> So lets get this straight you don't like the chapter ring or the stainless steel case and you don't like the hands very much are you sure you brought the right watch lol?
> 
> Kidding aside it will be nice to see the results though I'm not a big fan of modded watches I prefer them how they where intended but I think it will look nice don't change them hands though


Sent it out to IWW this morning. I've settled on keeping everything the same except for the chapter ring. That 3rd pic from nin is what I'm going for. The highly polished chapter ring is too reflective for me. Black looks amazing

*Pic from nin*


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

That will look nice personally I like the reflect effect of the chapter ring makes the hour dots look like a circle of half moons but everyone has different tastes
I was quite looking forward to seeing the sand blasted case as like the dull metal look maybe Squale should do this model in titanium


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Still, my Sandblasted Squale 1521 on different straps:

On a Hirsch Liberty:
















On a chocolate brown Nato:


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

On a orange Isofrane:


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

I am a big fan of Squale, have most of their "modern" divers but really prefer the vintage ones.

FrancoThai


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Used to have a vintage Tiger which is long gone now...but this came today: 1521 with white dial. Loving it but I may end up bead blasting the case eventually, we'll see.


----------



## karmatp (Jul 8, 2007)

Sweet Peter, thanks for sharing. We would all love a little review with more pics when you get a second. This is my next watch, congrats.



Peter Atwood said:


> Used to have a vintage Tiger which is long gone now...but this came today: 1521 with white dial. Loving it but I may end up bead blasting the case eventually, we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 1078834


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's a quick review on the other Squale thread and some more pics:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/white-faced-diver-squale-50-atm-vs-steinhart-ocean-2-a-857065-3.html


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

I took my 20 atmos diving today. Only down to 9 meters (the depth of the lake) but in 5 degree water! The watch handled it perfectly, despite some fears on my side about the low temp.



It was a snug fit around the glove, but the clasp & bracelet did their job perfectly..


----------



## cwardun (Jan 17, 2007)

I have recently obtained a Squale 20 atmos classic and have been very pleased so far. One question though. The crown "clicks" as I screw it down. It keeps excellent time so far at -2 sec per day. Any thoughts on what would make the crown click and take 6 or 7 rotations to fully tighten?


Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

cwardun said:


> I have recently obtained a Squale 20 atmos classic and have been very pleased so far. One question though. The crown "clicks" as I screw it down. It keeps excellent time so far at -2 sec per day. Any thoughts on what would make the crown click and take 6 or 7 rotations to fully tighten?
> 
> Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk HD


Both the clicking and the amount of rotations are normal. Squale is noted for having very secure crowns.


----------



## cwardun (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info. She's a classy little tank so far. Purchased from LI and arrived Tuesday in time to make the trip to the beach. Inaugural ocean dip was successful. I have really high praise for the bracelet on this watch. The balance is superb and the SEL make the quality fantastic.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Switched to wearing my Heritage again; so I took some new pics:


----------



## zodiak (Apr 10, 2011)

_*Squale Ref.2002 101 Atmos NOS*_


----------



## zodiak (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## zodiak (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## henryjbird (Jun 25, 2006)

Joining the club!


----------



## sean_mcq (Mar 22, 2013)

I just took delivery of my new 1525 Classic that I purchased from Island Watch.


----------



## zodiak (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I joined the "Squale Club" today. What a superb piece and going look killer with the Shark Mesh heading my way..


----------



## K Kruiser (Feb 28, 2013)

Darn you guys! I am having withdrawals for something I haven't had! Can't wait for the new shipment of 1545's to get here!


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Alas, new shipment of 20 Atmos Y1545's......:-(

I heard from Gnomonwatches in March that they would become available this month (June),
but haven't got any e-mail notice.

Anyone inquired the 20 Atmos availability recently?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Modded squale. DLC coated chapter ring.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> Modded squale. DLC coated chapter ring.


That looks really good, haven't seen a chapter ring like it!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> That looks really good, haven't seen a chapter ring like it!


Thanks. It makes a huge difference. Since the black ring doesn't reflect it actually makes the dial stand out more. Jack at IWW did a great job. He bead blasted it to a matt finish and DLC coated it. It looks amazing.

I have a great Horween black leather strap waiting at home for it.


----------



## Gozer (Oct 21, 2012)

Got mine a while back, but only just now have taken (terrible) pics:

A quick one before me and my missus did some tactical yoga:-d







And another before.;-)


----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok guys (thx for correction), its mine Limited Edition Squale 50Atmos:


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL, Its GUYS, not gays bert69. Cool Squale.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Loving it! :-!


----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)

bigwatch13 said:


> LOL, Its GUYS, not gays bert69. Cool Squale.


I'm sorry. Bad mistake :-(


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

bert69 said:


> Ok guys (thx for correction), its mine Limited Edition Squale 50Atmos:
> 
> View attachment 1153668
> 
> ...


That looks sweet man much better than the normal one 
love it


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

That limited edition is a beaut, can't believe I slept on that.

Would like to see them come out with a bracelet for the 50 atmos.


----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)

One more  I love this watch


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Looks like 20 atmos heritage is back in stock... I so want one!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Looks like 20 atmos heritage is back in stock... I so want one!


Yeah, definitely grab one while you can! I think it's one of the prettiest watches I've ever owned. Nice mixture of gilt/root beer style.


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

Another picture of Squale 50 atmos Polish Forum KMZiZ limited edition


----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi everybody. One more Squale.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

20 Atmos Classic (first batch, 4 lines, pins rather than screws). 









And this beauty- a Blandford Ocean Diver 200m. These are pretty uncommon so I feel lucky that I found this one.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

***** said:


> 20 Atmos Classic (first batch, 4 lines, pins rather than screws).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ocean One, nice 20 Atmos Classic, and the patina on that Blandford is crazy!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Nice Ocean One, nice 20 Atmos Classic, and the patina on that Blandford is crazy!


Thanks AW. The Steinhart was flipped (regrettably) but the other 2 are still in the house and I plan on keeping them around for along time (an actual long time, not in WIS timescales).

I wasn't really looking for anything at the time but when the Blandford popped up, I jumped on it. It needs a bit of attention because it's quite old so I've sent it to MWWC for a doctor's checkup. Iplan on wearing it regularly so I want to make sure the seals are good and that the engine is running smoothly. No physical changes tho - THE PATINA STAYS!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

***** said:


> Thanks AW. The Steinhart was flipped (regrettably) but the other 2 are still in the house and I plan on keeping them around for along time (an actual long time, not in WIS timescales).
> 
> I wasn't really looking for anything at the time but when the Blandford popped up, I jumped on it. It needs a bit of attention because it's quite old so I've sent it to MWWC for a doctor's checkup. Iplan on wearing it regularly so I want to make sure the seals are good and that the engine is running smoothly. No physical changes tho - THE PATINA STAYS!!!


I see, I think the hands look kinda cool with the lume missing! b-) Also, that lume on the dial is crazy dark-colored! :-!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

golfer87 said:


> Alas, new shipment of 20 Atmos Y1545's......:-(
> 
> I heard from Gnomonwatches in March that they would become available this month (June),
> but haven't got any e-mail notice.
> ...


A .... load arrived last week at gnomon. A mixed bag of root beers and maxi to name a few. Sorry forgot to post a public service announcement.

There's a bit of difference with this latest batch's crown. The screw threads are now visible. And the crown feels sturdier, not wobbly like the first batch.


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

Not many maxi left - I snagged one, plus a heritage as I could not choose! I really want both but shouldn't keep em both should I?! 
I hope I'm as impressed in person....


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

I had a heritage and a dlc earlier in the year, nice looking watch.. A little different looking than the usual. However if I was to get another it would be the maxi, you cant beat that look! I kinda miss them tbh as they do the little things so well, bezel and crown operation is much better than a recent steinhart gmt ocean I have just got.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

Good news then tat! I have been a fan of steinhart for a long time but had a Chris ward trident so didn't pull the trigger on a vintage red or ocean 1.... Now they are always out of stock with long wait times! I also think the actual movt in the square is better as its a 'top'. I'm sure il pick up a o1 at some point.

To be honest I really want a no date sub!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Just saw on FB about the new flavour of the 20 Atmos Blueray. The blue looks really good but I'm most excited about the domed sapphire. 

Also, C3 looks good with the blue. If I didn't just get a blue dialed diver, I would have already pulled the trigger on this (Benarus Moray 42mm, blue dart dial)


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Here are the latest. Will post some real live pics tomorrow.

Doesn't really float my boat but must admit the summer blue dial is refreshing.









http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watche...tmos-blueray-1545-domed-sapphire-sel-bracelet


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

Didn't notice that when I ordered this am.... Wouldn't have hanged my mind through! Looks nice but a bit bright for my tastes. Wonder why there is not much love / demand for no date variations of this type of diver?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

TDR1982 said:


> Didn't notice that when I ordered this am.... Wouldn't have hanged my mind through! Looks nice but a bit bright for my tastes. Wonder why there is not much love / demand for no date variations of this type of diver?


There IS the demand. Why Squale doesn't make one? Not sure, but if they did, it would probably completely sell out within 24 hours. I know for a fact that if they made a no date model I'd buy it in a heartbeat to keep my Maxi and Heritage company. I would love to see a no date Maxi or Heritage model. I'm not exactly starving for a no date, just because I own 3 no dates; but a Squale no date would be an awesome addition to the collection. I love my Maxi and Heritage all the same, but it would be cool to also have a 20 Atmos no date.


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

True that. However even across most of the more mainstream boutique brands I am familiar with there is not that many no models.... 

Squale could steal the march ( or I am blind to the options)!!!!


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

TDR1982 said:


> True that. However even across most of the more mainstream boutique brands I am familiar with there is not that many no models....
> 
> Squale could steal the march ( or I am blind to the options)!!!!


Most no dates are rare models like MKII or Wilson, of which I own both. Or custom watches. Probably the best option for a no-date that is not that hard to find is the Steinhart OVM, which I also own. Unfortunately Steinhart is having trouble keeping any of their Ocean models in stock, so they may become just as hard to find as the aforementioned soon enough. Squale could seize the opportunity. Maybe they don't want to split production of the dials? I'd imagine it would actually cost less and be less time consuming since they wouldn't have to cut the window for the date. Whatever the reason, if the amount of models they come out with is any indication, and since the Blueray doesn't have a date magnifier, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before we'll see a no date option. If anything it might even be the next model.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Yeah, definitely grab one while you can! I think it's one of the prettiest watches I've ever owned. Nice mixture of gilt/root beer style.


I didn't resist... Turned up in no time from Gnomon Watches too. Obligatory pics will follow...


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Congrats, I had one. Great looking watch..they got the sizing spot on!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

I went hard and enlisted the hammer and case opener on the cyclops... after trying heat and acetone!! Very much loving the Heritage now


----------



## skeeterv (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got this shark mesh in from wjean. Not sure when I'll take out my gd350 now haha


----------



## wofdf (Aug 7, 2013)

New here. What is the difference between the 1545C and 1545M? I've tried the "compare" function at a few sellers but doesn't respond. Thanks.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I forgot to post my new one here...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone have a Root Beer on leather? I've been wanting to try mine on leather but it's hard to figure out which color brown to look for, particularly when browsing the web. I've found three NATOs that look good on it IMO, but I think I got lucky with them. Brown leather is another animal, methinks... no pun intended.

Rusty


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> I went hard and enlisted the hammer and case opener on the cyclops... after trying heat and acetone!! Very much loving the Heritage now


I wish the 20 Atmos was available in a no-cyclops version - it seems like so many people have removed theirs (or attempted to) and IMHO they look better without. Maybe one day...


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm joining the club with a 20 Atmos Heritage.
I got two straps for it, a braided nylon and a cracked leather.
(we all know similar Tudor's offerings to Black Bay Heritage look appropriate n handsome )
I'll post pictures of the watch with destroyed calf strap later.


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sharing more and little better pics.


























Size and lume (superluminova?) compared with SKX007/Seiko's Lumibrite














Maxi's lume would be brighter than this?

Anyhow I'm quite satisfied with the value this Squale gives for the money.

Cheers~


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

golfer87 said:


> Maxi's lume would be brighter than this?


I had both the Maxi and Heritage at the same time. To my eyes the lume was the same. C3 is supposed to be as bright as Seiko's LumiBrite, but it is thinly applied on the 20 ATM series.

I still own the Heritage and I think it's a fantastic watch.

Looks nice on that braided nylon.


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Ninjastar said:


> I had both the Maxi and Heritage at the same time. To my eyes the lume was the same. C3 is supposed to be as bright as Seiko's LumiBrite, but it is thinly applied on the 20 ATM series.
> 
> I still own the Heritage and I think it's a fantastic watch.
> 
> Looks nice on that braided nylon.


Touche. My Seiko 007j has better lume than my former Squale 20atmos.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

skeeterv said:


> Just got this shark mesh in from wjean. Not sure when I'll take out my gd350 now haha
> View attachment 1176164


 When I first saw the mesh bracelets I did not like them... I am a changed man and really like it! I want to pick up a 50 Atmos with the mesh.


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have maxi and heritage lume is the same!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I've had a 20 ATM for a while, it was a good price but I just didn't like the PVD/DLC finish, yesterday morning it looked like this














I found myself only wearing it for a few hours and then taking it off, not because of comfort or lack of comfort but I just didn't really like the shiny blackness, so out to the shop for a blast, here is the inside for those who never look, well mounted 2824







and in about an hour it was back on my wrist, switching the black mesh for a stainless one







The mesh was way to shiny so back out to the shop to give it a blast too.







A short while later I decided to switch out the hands too







I had used the Omega insert before so I put it back in when putting the watch back together. I've been wearing it since, love the nice 40mm size.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Nice work, Lex. Especially love the new hands.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

lexvil said:


> I've had a 20 ATM for a while, it was a good price but I just didn't like the PVD/DLC finish, yesterday morning it looked like this
> View attachment 1190947
> 
> View attachment 1190948
> ...


That looks really good. I like the blast and the new hands. Definitely improves it in a certain way. I like Mercedes hands, myself. But a nice set of sword hands is always a good thing too. :-!

Also, thanks for the movement shot! It's nice to see Squale's logo on the rotor.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

I purchased a 50atomos recently but decided to have Jack put a nice blast on it.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Count me in. Here's mine:


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

lexvil said:


> I've had a 20 ATM for a while, it was a good price but I just didn't like the PVD/DLC finish, yesterday morning it looked like this
> View attachment 1190947
> 
> View attachment 1190948
> ...


Nice work! I like the result, never could get excited about the DLC, but blasted is something else.. My bezel insert is getting pretty beat up too, time for a switch here too I guess..


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like the Missus will be joining the club too, with this 1545 quartz model (33mm)









I agreed to buy it to regain possesion of my 20 atmos, which she doesn't want to take off..


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jamesbee said:


> Looks like the Missus will be joining the club too, with this 1545 quartz model (33mm)
> I agreed to buy it to regain possesion of my 20 atmos, which she doesn't want to take off..


Sounds like a great deal for both of you!


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> Sounds like a great deal for both of you!


If they'd do that no date maxi-dial you were talking about I'd let her keep my old one in a heartbeat! Listening, gnomon?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

jamesbee said:


> If they'd do that no date maxi-dial you were talking about I'd let her keep my old one in a heartbeat! Listening, gnomon?


Hahah! :-d


----------



## rjabsheh (Nov 22, 2011)

*****

Would you be kind enough to let me know where you got those sword hands for Steinhart ? The Ocean One GMT they have on their website only comes in Mercedes hands. Thanks.



***** said:


> 20 Atmos Classic (first batch, 4 lines, pins rather than screws).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rjabsheh (Nov 22, 2011)

A question to all those who own both a Squale 20 Atmos (preferably Maxi), and Seiko SKX007. How do they compare size, fit, finish, qulaity details, etc. 

Also, for all you Squale 20 Atmos owners, who also own a Rolex Submariner. How does the Squale measure up to the Rolex Sub. Is it any where in the league with it inn terms of fit, finisg, details, feel on the wrist ? Or would someone be fooling themselves if they thaught they can have a similar feel of the Sub with the Squale ?

Finally, does anyone know of a good source for Milsub style sword hands for the ETA 2824 ? I would want to replace the Mercedes hands with sword hands. have seen some at MCWW but they are completely white and do not have the silver outline like the Milsub style. Have also seen some on ebay seller Raffles, but not sure of the quality since its out of China. Any help would be highly appreciated, and if anyone has done such a mod, them pictures and info would also be great.

Thanks.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

rjabsheh said:


> *****
> 
> Would you be kind enough to let me know where you got those sword hands for Steinhart ? The Ocean One GMT they have on their website only comes in Mercedes hands. Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

rjabsheh said:


> A question to all those who own both a Squale 20 Atmos (preferably Maxi), and Seiko SKX007. How do they compare size, fit, finish, qulaity details, etc.
> 
> Also, for all you Squale 20 Atmos owners, who also own a Rolex Submariner. How does the Squale measure up to the Rolex Sub. Is it any where in the league with it inn terms of fit, finisg, details, feel on the wrist ? Or would someone be fooling themselves if they thaught they can have a similar feel of the Sub with the Squale ?


The Seiko has much better lume, wears a little taller and heavier, but is a very nice watch to wear. I don't own a Sub, but a GMT Master, which is similar in size, and the Atmos feels much the same in dimensions and weight. Physically, the Squale mimics the Rolex accurately. The difference in feel is both emotional and practical; the Submariner, if serviced and without accident, could be handed down through the generations. Despite it's excellent quality, the Squale will die when the bezel falls off and gets lost, as the aftersales back up isn't there. The Seiko, because it is the most modded watch ever, has all the parts available that you could ever need, and then more besides.

The 'sweet spot' of watch size/height/weight is obviously different for everyone. I fit into the 'wimp' catagory for not enjoying a Steinhart Ocean 1, which, while only a little bigger all round, was just too tall and heavy for me.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

rjabsheh said:


> A question to all those who own both a Squale 20 Atmos (preferably Maxi), and Seiko SKX007. How do they compare size, fit, finish, qulaity details, etc.
> 
> Also, for all you Squale 20 Atmos owners, who also own a Rolex Submariner. How does the Squale measure up to the Rolex Sub. Is it any where in the league with it inn terms of fit, finisg, details, feel on the wrist ? Or would someone be fooling themselves if they thaught they can have a similar feel of the Sub with the Squale ?
> 
> ...


I don't own a 20 atmos so not sure on that but I own a 50amos and a skx011 which is basically a orange skx007










quite a similar shape and size ,as said in previous post lume is much better on the seiko ,
bezel on the squale is more tight feels a lot nicer then the seiko
the crystals also better on the squale seiko use a hardex
love them both tbh


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

Well if you want a Rolex, get a Rolex. TBH It has better finish and detail, but not 10x better for the price. My squale bezel has slightly off marker placement, which is quite annoying.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Watchuthinking said:


> The Seiko has much better lume, wears a little taller and heavier, but is a very nice watch to wear. I don't own a Sub, but a GMT Master, which is similar in size, and the Atmos feels much the same in dimensions and weight. Physically, the Squale mimics the Rolex accurately. The difference in feel is both emotional and practical; the Submariner, if serviced and without accident, could be handed down through the generations. Despite it's excellent quality, the Squale will die when the bezel falls off and gets lost, as the aftersales back up isn't there. The Seiko, because it is the most modded watch ever, has all the parts available that you could ever need, and then more besides.
> 
> The 'sweet spot' of watch size/height/weight is obviously different for everyone. I fit into the 'wimp' catagory for not enjoying a Steinhart Ocean 1, which, while only a little bigger all round, was just too tall and heavy for me.


The Squale will not "die" "when the bezel falls off and gets lost" (As if that's ever going to happen). When have you ever heard of an entire bezel falling off of a watch? Unless you meant the insert? (which is nearly as UNlikely to "fall off"). In which case hundreds of generic replacement inserts could fit it. And guess what? I'm sure Squale could source a bezel insert for you anyway. Also, Squale has been around since 1950, so I doubt that they're going away anytime soon.


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello together! 

This is my first post here! I'm already active in several forums here in Gemany. There is so many knowledge spreaded all over the world, so joining this huge community of watchaddicts is helpful in many ways I think! 
So let's getting started! My 20 Atmos (Maxi) is on the way, so there's a chance to get my hands on end of the week. I have some question and may some of you could help me. I'm thinking about changing the saphire to a plexi without a magnifier. Does anyone already done this mod and/ or are there any specs which diameter and so on is needed? Perhaps there is a source of supply too?! The 2nd question is are there any experiences in swapping the bezel insert to one from the aftermarket?

Thanks in advance & all the best from Berlin/ Germany

Ben


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I modified an aftermarket SMP insert for mine, it was a lot of sand and try to fit because the OD {outside diameter} was bigger than the Squale {ID was good} but I like the full minute track. The magnifier can be removed, I'm ok with acrylic but would never replace sapphire with it.










Bodoubles said:


> Hello together!
> 
> This is my first post here! I'm already active in several forums here in Gemany. There is so many knowledge spreaded all over the world, so joining this huge community of watchaddicts is helpful in many ways I think!
> So let's getting started! My 20 Atmos (Maxi) is on the way, so there's a chance to get my hands on end of the week. I have some question and may some of you could help me. I'm thinking about changing the saphire to a plexi without a magnifier. Does anyone already done this mod and/ or are there any specs which diameter and so on is needed? Perhaps there is a source of supply too?! The 2nd question is are there any experiences in swapping the bezel insert to one from the aftermarket?
> ...


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for quick response!
Is the inlay glued to the bezel or is it like on the rolex models? And how do you remove the bezel? Does it works like this: CLASSICS: Lünettenwechsel leicht gemacht

Ben


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I had a heck of a time getting the bezel off so I would suggest finding someone who knows what ther are doing to remove it. The original was secured with something but is a good tight fit on its own, I use silicone sealer to attach inserts.



Bodoubles said:


> Thanks for quick response!
> Is the inlay glued to the bezel or is it like on the rolex models? And how do you remove the bezel? Does it works like this: CLASSICS: Lünettenwechsel leicht gemacht
> 
> Ben


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Joining the club with a Tiger. One of the last of its kind so taking it into captivity.


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

Finally arrived and pretty happy with it! :-!










Ben


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bodoubles said:


> Finally arrived and pretty happy with it! :-!
> Ben


Nice!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I've had my Squale 20 Atmos for a week and really like it. Just wondered if you guys get these contact marks made by the buckle/clasp scraping on the bracelet. I think this depends on which micro adjustment hole you wear yours. Thanks.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Courrege said:


> Hi guys, I've had my Squale 20 Atmos for a week and really like it. Just wondered if you guys get these contact marks made by the buckle/clasp scraping on the bracelet. I think this depends on which micro adjustment hole you wear yours. Thanks.


Yep, that's perfectly normal. Have that on all my watch bracelets. Congrats on the 20 Atmos!


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone know if Squale uses a "snap-in" bezel insert on the 20 ATMOS styles aka; Rolex or standard double stick tape?

Was considering another bezel insert as Squale's is a bit weak (small) on the lume pip. Selling my classic for a Maxi, just a bit larger indices.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just received a Classic this am, used. 

Fit and finish very good, lume report tomorrow. I'll leave in the window this afternoon, very sunny here in Boise, Idaho
But lume in well applied within the silver indices markers. My serial number is: 0746 
Aug 2013 purchase date.
More later.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

There was a thread on the Rolex bezels being the identical shape and application.



safetypro79 said:


> Anyone know if Squale uses a "snap-in" bezel insert on the 20 ATMOS styles aka; Rolex or standard double stick tape?
> 
> Was considering another bezel insert as Squale's is a bit weak (small) on the lume pip. Selling my classic for a Maxi, just a bit larger indices.


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

Now on the Nato:










All the best!
Ben


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Bodoubles said:


> Now on the Nato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic!


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Lume report after wearing last night, I'm one watch owner that wears 24/7.

I'm pleased to say the hand/indice luminosity is good not equal to a Seiko Monster or 007 (as most know the lume material is applied thicker) giving a brighter glow in low light/night. Overall the C3 is applied uniformly inside the silver indices. Now as soon as I get the Maxi I'll report on that model also.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

After looking carefully at the bezel on my Classic I don't see or feel the "lip or slight edge" that Rolex uses on their older subs to facilate the "snap-in" design for changing bezel inserts.

So suspect Squale uses a double stick tape concept for their inserts?

John


----------



## Bodoubles (Oct 2, 2013)

That is something I'm also interested in! Is there someone who has removed the bezel already?
I don't know why the construction on the squale should be different to other bezels...


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Classic Squale ad what magazine?*

That classic Squale ad showing the Cuban Dive team in 1967 :think:

Anyone know what magazine it came from? suspect some sport magazine of the time?

Cameron's in downtown Portland sells old magazines and may have a copy.

John


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Bodoubles said:


> Is there someone who has removed the bezel already?


I've replaced mine with a generic bezel insert, and the info further up this thread about 16610 inserts fitting is only some of the story. The generic Rolex 'snap in' inserts are a little bit too big for the Atmos 20 bezel, and need the outer diameter reduced with emery paper before being stuck in with double-side tape, or glued somehow. The insert seat on the bezel is (about) 37.55mm, and the O/D of the ones I ordered was nearly 37.8mm. (The inner diameter needs to be more than 30.5mm to clear the crystal.) I believe that self-adhesive ones can be found in the right size.

The bezel itself is held on to the case with a circlip in the 'normal' way, (as opposed to the Rolex system), which I think means that taking it off to clean will require a new insert each time.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Great info, perfect photos !

Thanks so much for those wanting to replace the Squale bezel insert. As mentioned the lume pip is small as we all know. So there must be a better insert to use. 

Double stick tape is normally fine as most watch makers use this method (some major brands)


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Also: I noticed mine has the outer threads on the crown tube vs. inner threads on some previous models just a design change from Squale... wonder why? less trouble, better water resistance anyone know?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> The Squale will not "die" "when the bezel falls off and gets lost" (As if that's ever going to happen). When have you ever heard of an entire bezel falling off of a watch? Unless you meant the insert? (which is nearly as UNlikely to "fall off"). In which case hundreds of generic replacement inserts could fit it. And guess what? I'm sure Squale could source a bezel insert for you anyway. Also, Squale has been around since 1950, so I doubt that they're going away anytime soon.


I recently contacted Gnomon and was told they can get a bezel insert for my Root Beer for $40. (Somehow I knocked the pip out)


----------



## Wes Bourne (Sep 29, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> I recently contacted Gnomon and was told they can get a bezel insert for my Root Beer for $40. (Somehow I knocked the pip out)


Have you considered simply installing a better/bigger pip on the existing insert?

I received an e-mail from Gnomon announcing the release of the new Mint 20 Atmos. With each new Y1545 variant, I keep hoping they'll have improved the bezel pip and relatively poor lume...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

that new greenie is kinda . . . green.


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks to this forum, I'm in love with dive watches and sub homages. Bought this off the sales corner last Friday and am more than happy with it to say the least.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wes Bourne said:


> Have you considered simply installing a better/bigger pip on the existing insert?
> 
> I received an e-mail from Gnomon announcing the release of the new Mint 20 Atmos. With each new Y1545 variant, I keep hoping they'll have improved the bezel pip and relatively poor lume...


I hadn't considered it only because I wasn't sure if it was possible. Any idea where a guy would find one? (I was actually hoping it would be covered under the warranty...  )

Now, a ceramic insert would be sweeeeet... I haven't seen any brown/root beer ones though.


----------



## Wes Bourne (Sep 29, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> I hadn't considered it only because I wasn't sure if it was possible. Any idea where a guy would find one? (I was actually hoping it would be covered under the warranty...  )
> 
> Now, a ceramic insert would be sweeeeet... I haven't seen any brown/root beer ones though.


I was thinking you could buy an aftermarket insert (i.e. from yobokies, dagaz, etc) that has a non-embedded pip, pry it off and glue it to your Squale insert. I _think _that's what was done here:


lexvil said:


> I've had a 20 ATM for a while, it was a good price but I just didn't like the PVD/DLC finish, yesterday morning it looked like this
> View attachment 1190947


Or you could try to source an aftermarket insert with a decent pip that would fit the Squale. i.e. like this.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

The Green Mint Squale is coming invade the DWF soon...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wes Bourne said:


> I was thinking you could buy an aftermarket insert (i.e. from yobokies, dagaz, etc) that has a non-embedded pip, pry it off and glue it to your Squale insert. I _think _that's what was done here: Or you could try to source an aftermarket insert with a decent pip that would fit the Squale. i.e. like this.


The problem I've had finding an aftermarket insert is that I can't seem to find a root beer / brown one. I'd considered trying black to give it a reverse vintage look. Still considering...

Thanks for the pointers.

Rusty


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> The problem I've had finding an aftermarket insert is that I can't seem to find a root beer / brown one. I'd considered trying black to give it a reverse vintage look. Still considering...
> 
> Thanks for the pointers.
> 
> Rusty


I think that would go really nicely, black bezel/rootbeer dial I mean.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jamesbee said:


> I think that would go really nicely, black bezel/rootbeer dial I mean.


Now to find one with gold instead of white markers...


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Just a question for you Squale 20 Atmos owners: Do you hear a clicking sound when screwing in the crown or winding it? I do and it annoys me. Is this normal or something I should be concerned about? Thank you.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Courrege said:


> Just a question for you Squale 20 Atmos owners: Do you hear a clicking sound when screwing in the crown or winding it? I do and it annoys me. Is this normal or something I should be concerned about? Thank you.


It's a common problem which seems to affect a batch of the eta 2824 used in the squares 20 ATMs. Should still be under warranty? I'd suggest you check with the ad that you got the watch from.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

Courrege said:


> Just a question for you Squale 20 Atmos owners: Do you hear a clicking sound when screwing in the crown or winding it? I do and it annoys me. Is this normal or something I should be concerned about? Thank you.





roguehog said:


> It's a common problem which seems to affect a batch of the eta 2824 used in the squares 20 ATMs. Should still be under warranty? I'd suggest you check with the ad that you got the watch from.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is generally not an actual problem if the watch is functioning fine otherwise. There's a certain point where you kind of have to ignore little things like that, otherwise it's hard to enjoy watches, trust me.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

To my understanding it just seems like the clutch is slipping too early. But why would it?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

It's probably the well known and documented flaw in the 2824, my Squale 20atm has it too, probably why I picked it up so cheap. I just make it a point to rarely hand wind 2824's and then just a few turns to get it started after I set it I put it on and let it auto wind, runs a steady -2 sec per day.



Courrege said:


> To my understanding it just seems like the clutch is slipping too early. But why would it?


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you think I may have caused it? I've only had the watch for a month! Other than that the watch works perfectly but this kind of bums me out.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

No it's not your fault. I have 6 pieces of the 20 ATMs. Iirc, 3 or 4 pieces had this problem. As they were still under warranty, I sent it back to gnomon watches, and they were repaired totally free of charge.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Did it take too long. Do you live in the US? Thanks.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

No I live in Singapore? Who's the ad stamped on your warranty? Long Island or gnomon?

Took about a week on average.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Gnomon.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

It should still be under warranty. Suggest you write to gnomon about it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you my friend. I've sent them an email but haven't got an answer yet. I'll think about what to do then. Not sure I want to open up the watch, knowing that other than this issue it works perfectly. Cheers.


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Add me to the club.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

ck1109 said:


> Add me to the club.


Congrats! That Root Beer looks great.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just pre-ordered this one from Page & Cooper










Does anyone know when it will be released or how many?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> I just pre-ordered this one from Page & Cooper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks very nice like the old eagle star, nice to see squale back on form and good to see the orange minute hand much better than the orange hour that they have been doing lately,

one thing squale please don't scratch your name down the side of the case less is more

really like this, ask page and cooper how many they gonna be I'm sure he will get back to you be nice if it was a low number


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Monkeynuts said:


> that looks very nice like the old eagle star, nice to see squale back on form and good to see the orange minute hand much better than the orange hour that they have been doing lately,
> 
> one thing squale please don't scratch your name down the side of the case less is more
> 
> really like this, ask page and cooper how many they gonna be I'm sure he will get back to you be nice if it was a low number


He just got back to me and said maybe 40-50 made, but not confirmed yet. I'm with you. I sold my black one with the name engraved. I really hope they don't do it on this one, but I'm assuming they will. It's not a deal breaker for me.

I sure hope it's the same shade of blue as the one Hexagonal posted.

I've been looking and looking for the right blue watch and the second I saw the Squale it just clicked. 









Lighter blue than this









Or this









I hope. I think the lighter blue works better on the 1521


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> He just got back to me and said maybe 40-50 made, but not confirmed yet. I'm with you. I sold my black one with the name engraved. I really hope they don't do it on this one, but I'm assuming they will. It's not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I sure hope it's the same shade of blue as the one Hexagonal posted.
> 
> ...


40 or 50 sounds awesome and has got to add value to it if you wanted to resell,
i love the top one you posted from the polish forum ltd edition I tried to buy that one myself but was too late


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> I've been looking and looking for the right blue watch and the second I saw the Squale it just clicked.


Easily my favorite Squale, right here. Anyone know if this dial configuration (applied markers, sunburst, orange minute hand) will be made available in Orange anytime soon? I feel like I've seen photos of black ones floating around, Orange seems like the natural progression.


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Easily my favorite Squale, right here. Anyone know if this dial configuration (applied markers, sunburst, orange minute hand) will be made available in Orange anytime soon? I feel like I've seen photos of black ones floating around, Orange seems like the natural progression.


The blue 50 Atmos should be a permanent fixture. That is a beauty!


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Roguehog, I have been trying to reach Anders from Gnomon with no success. I've sent him about 3 emails in the last 2 weeks. I had been told that their CS was pretty good but have not had a chance to prove that. Do you know what might have happened? Thank you again for being so helpful.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Folks, I'm about to join the club  i made an order of an Atmos 20 Maxi, could someone educate me about the sapphire-crystal thickness?

thanks!


----------



## ben_m (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think I've seen discussion over the new Squale Master, even though the prototypes were posted in May:
NEWS - SQUALE DIVING WATCHES
Personally I prefer the 50 atmos case, but if the display was simplified I'd quite like the power reserve complication.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

ben_m said:


> I don't think I've seen discussion over the new Squale Master, even though the prototypes were posted in May:
> NEWS - SQUALE DIVING WATCHES
> Personally I prefer the 50 atmos case, but if the display was simplified I'd quite like the power reserve complication.


I know what you are saying the power reserve is a nice feature, but that dial is way to busy and the date at 12 doesn't sit right to me,
The hands I don't like either ,
but the case looks ok not as nice as the 101atmos but hey that's just my take


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I picked up another Squale 20atm







I bought it mainly for the bracelet since my formally PVD 20 didn't include one when I bought it. After blasting off the black I changed it to a flat black no date dial and an Omega style bezel insert on the bezel I wore it on mesh. The problem is once I received the new Squale I liked it, original plan was to bundle the watch head with a bunch of nato's I have and sell it but I'm now thinking of just hanging onto it for spare parts. I went ahead and put the bracelet on my mil sub mod 20atm







If I hold on to this I have a spare case/bezel/movement, probably more valuable in the long term in the parts box.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Atmos 20 maxi dial... could someone educate me about the sapphire-crystal thickness?

thanks!


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Courrege said:


> Hi Roguehog, I have been trying to reach Anders from Gnomon with no success. I've sent him about 3 emails in the last 2 weeks. I had been told that their CS was pretty good but have not had a chance to prove that. Do you know what might have happened? Thank you again for being so helpful.


Sorry, I just saw this as I hardly log in here these days. Honestly, I don't know how else I. An help you as I am not related to
Menominee watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think I have ever officially declared my membership in this unofficial club...:-d


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Now that's a declaration! Gorgeous watch!


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

Sign me up.



I really like this watch. I'm in the process of scratching the hell out of it so it'll match my other watches, but I'm having a hard time. It's a tank.

I want a green one.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Got this one in the mail yesterday. Put it on a Hirsch Duke and can't stop admiring it!


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

This could be a 'What Are You Drinking' thread with all the root beer.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

I set out looking for a diver with no date/not a homage

Yet I came home with this o| The build quality surpasses the ocean one imo.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

ben_m said:


> I don't think I've seen discussion over the new Squale Master, even though the prototypes were posted in May:
> NEWS - SQUALE DIVING WATCHES
> Personally I prefer the 50 atmos case, but if the display was simplified I'd quite like the power reserve complication.


I like it. I wonder what price point....


----------



## KoenL (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all you lucky squale owners!
After lurking a lot, i finally joined.. But unfortunately not (yet) with a squale watch.

I always was a closet tudor sub fan, but to be honest that's all i'm going to be.. a fan.. I don't think i'm able to afford a new one, this millenium.


----------



## KoenL (Dec 9, 2013)

Can any one tell me why some of the squale cases have different WR, even if it is the same case(i mean looks to me as the same case).

the squale 1521 looks (to me) the same as the squale 100 atmos but the 1521 has (only) 50 atmos WR, why? I mean the 1521 is a new case, so why does it have lower WR than an old antique case?:think:

cheers


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

KoenL said:


> Hi all you lucky squale owners!
> After lurking a lot, i finally joined.. But unfortunately not (yet) with a squale watch.
> 
> I always was a closet tudor sub fan, but to be honest that's all i'm going to be.. a fan.. I don't think i'm able to afford a new one, this millenium.


Jump in, the water's warm!

Took me a year to get a Squale & I'm really happy I did. I started out with the oversized divers but love the traditional size of my 20 ATMOS. Just so classic & beautiful to look at.

I was so happy wearing it and staring at it today that I didn't realize until lunch that I hadn't set the time! Such is being a WIS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoenL (Dec 9, 2013)

Daniel Ortiz said:


> Jump in, the water's warm!
> 
> Took me a year to get a Squale & I'm really happy I did.


thanks! I've had my share on lost auctions on eBay, but hopefully the deal I'm arranging on here is coming to fruition..

I know what you mean, I can literally drown for hours in my treasures..


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

KoenL said:


> thanks! I've had my share on lost auctions on eBay, but hopefully the deal I'm arranging on here is coming to fruition..
> 
> I know what you mean, I can literally drown for hours in my treasures..









 ?


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Count me in! Squale makes one of the best sub homages.


----------



## KoenL (Dec 9, 2013)

jamesbee said:


> View attachment 1307745
> ?


lol


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Absolutely sweet!


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

My blue new model 50ATM at home yesterday.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm in! With my Lovely Atmos 20 Maxi


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Makhno said:


> I'm in! With my Lovely Atmos 20 Maxi


best one if you ask me!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Fantastic resolution, lighting, color, focus and detail. Nice watch too !



Retina said:


> My blue new model 50ATM at home yesterday.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

jamesbee said:


> best one if you ask me!


Yeah the more i wear it, the more i feel i have something special on my wrist !


----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)

Been in and out of the club for a while now, Squale is my favorite brand out of about 10 years in the watch world.

Shes a STUNNER and this is the first time I have seen the Black/Yellow bezel on the stainless case...


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

safetypro79 said:


> Also: I noticed mine has the outer threads on the crown tube vs. inner threads on some previous models just a design change from Squale... wonder why? less trouble, better water resistance anyone know?


I just received a new Blueray case from Anders to replace an earlier 20 Atmos that ended up getting stripped threads. The new threads-on-the-outside-of-the-case-tube design seems to work much better than the old style: they engage more positively than the old style (although still not the best that I have in my collection), the crown doesn't wobble when it's out like the old one did, and it now requires approximately 4 full turns to screw it in versus the ~1.5 on the old case.

I had come across numerous discussions of thread issues with the 1545s - although the issues were far from universal, with many/most owners not encountering any issues whatsoever with theirs - so it may be that the designers wanted to make some adjustments to make the mechanism more robust and fool-proof.

Regarding clicking when winding, the only clicking I've noticed when handwinding has, I believe, been one of my doing: I had to re-size the stem to allow the crown to screw down at all (the new crown needs a stem approx 1-1.2mm shorter than the old crown needed) and I may have shortened it a tad too much and now the crown threads "bump" against the case tube threads during handwinding. It's not much of a deal for me since I never handwind, but one day I will get another stem and see if cutting it .2mm longer makes a difference.

Overall, though, I love the new design.


----------



## KoenL (Dec 9, 2013)

I've missed the courier by 5 min, as I was getting some smokes. Only two days of the nerve wrecking waiting game and I'm official in the unofficial club.:-!


----------



## KoenL (Dec 9, 2013)

blackdot said:


> View attachment 1316745


that's one nice medium you got there...

does anybody know if they will be reproduced in the short future?


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

I just love the blue on my Squale 20 Atmos.









Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KoenL (Dec 9, 2013)

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/koenlensink/11795729923/[/video]

Count me in!

I've bought it from member Ntinos, very nice!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just submitted my order for a tang 1521 to Page and Cooper, and now the waiting game begins...


----------



## Rob LUFC (Aug 3, 2009)

I've just received this from Johnathon at Page and Cooper.
The 1521 Super Matt.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Upgraded to a Hirsch Pure. Polished buckle a good match. An hour in - snug and so comfortable that it feels barely there.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Rob LUFC said:


> I've just received this from Johnathon at Page and Cooper.
> The 1521 Super Matt.


That version is a near perfect dive watch. And you got the coveted penknife too!


----------



## Gozer (Oct 21, 2012)

Who loves root beer?


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

dinexus said:


> Just submitted my order for a tang 1521 to Page and Cooper, and now the waiting game begins...


Just working on it now!!!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Rob LUFC said:


> I've just received this from Johnathon at Page and Cooper.
> The 1521 Super Matt.
> View attachment 1339753
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!! Can't fault Jonathan's service either. Although I didn't get a Squale pen knife with my Tiger Ploprof ☺


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Rob LUFC said:


> View attachment 1339753


Ahh dang, the knife! Seriously next-level service from Jonathan, regardless of whether or not every order includes one. Beautiful watch too - enjoy your Super Matt(*e*)!


----------



## finaloption (Aug 15, 2013)

Officially joined the Squale club today. picked up the new blue 50 atmos. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Ahh dang, the knife! Seriously next-level service from Jonathan, regardless of whether or not every order includes one. Beautiful watch too - enjoy your Super Matt(*e*)!


I prefer Super Matt ?


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Orient Ray and Squale Root beer on custom SuB straps by me, on Flickr


----------



## Rob LUFC (Aug 3, 2009)

Matt_wool83 said:


> That looks awesome!! Can't fault Jonathan's service either. Although I didn't get a Squale pen knife with my Tiger Ploprof ☺


I'll be down your way tomorrow for the football and will be giving the watch its first outing. 
I won't be bringing the penknife though.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Rob LUFC said:


> I'll be down your way tomorrow for the football and will be giving the watch its first outing.
> I won't be bringing the penknife though.


You'll probably be safer bringing it knowing the scruffy owls 😃


----------



## KeithNYC (Dec 24, 2012)

Minty fresh Christmas gift from The Brunette :-!


----------



## Beechparty (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm now part of the club. I'll get some real pictures up later, for now, here is one from my instagram


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

dittyfour said:


> I'm now part of the club. I'll get some real pictures up later, for now, here is one from my instagram


You didn't just join the club you went straight to VIP


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Very excited to have finally joined as well - Q+D of my new tangerine for now:


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Clearly you have great taste when it comes to eyewear also.b-)


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Spoonsey said:


> Clearly you have great taste when it comes to eyewear also.b-)


Thanks! I have enough sunnies to probably make this its own thread...


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)

I received my blue ray on wednesday, I can't take it off! Pictures to follow!


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)

There are many like it, but this one is mine!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I have my first Squale incoming, should be here tomorrow. Does anyone know if there is a ceramic bezel for the 20 atmos classic? Even a grey market one would do.


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)

James_ said:


> I have my first Squale incoming, should be here tomorrow. Does anyone know if there is a ceramic bezel for the 20 atmos classic? Even a grey market one would do.


I would be interested to know as well! What color did you get?


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are mine. I've had the root beer for a while now but the blue 50 atmos is a new arrival.










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Apexer said:


> I would be interested to know as well! What color did you get?


Black!


----------



## Relentless602 (Mar 5, 2012)

KeithNYC said:


> Minty fresh Christmas gift from The Brunette :-!
> 
> View attachment 1342070


Minty looks fresh man! I've got the black on the way but that one might not be far behind!


----------



## GRMPer (Sep 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen a stainless (not PVD) version of the 2003 before? Any idea of an approximate vintage? mid 1980s? Has gold indices and sub/benz hands, but otherwise, stainless/silver colored. I like how the case is more rounded off, like the Heuer deep diver.

thanks


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Man this thing is accurate. Barely lost a second in a few days.


----------



## Relentless602 (Mar 5, 2012)

Three days after getting a 20 Atmos Classic, I've managed to convince myself that I now need a "mint" to accompany it and one is now on the way. Wow it all just "happened" so fast.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Relentless602 said:


> Three days after getting a 20 Atmos Classic, I've managed to convince myself that I now need a "mint" to accompany it and one is now on the way. Wow it all just "happened" so fast.


+1

I never thought I would own more than one of the same model until I bought 3 Squale 20 ATMOS. Love 'em!


----------



## Relentless602 (Mar 5, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> +1
> 
> I never thought I would own more than one of the same model until I bought 3 Squale 20 ATMOS. Love 'em!


We'll I'm glad it isn't just me who's been through this  Thanks for the support!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Loving the versatility of my 50 Atmos - here it is on a camo NATO:










Also, scope my new review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/squale-50-atmos-ref-1521-review-980102.html


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Loving the versatility of my 50 Atmos - here it is on a camo NATO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice the 50atmos to me is a all time classic I love my black one

but...

sometimes when see a shot like this orange is the beast


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> very nice the 50atmos to me is a all time classic I love my black one
> 
> but...
> 
> sometimes when see a shot like this orange is the beast


I'd initially thought I'd never have an orange diver, but this is fast becoming my favorite watch in the watch box (which is admittedly filled with black dials).


----------



## Relentless602 (Mar 5, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Loving the versatility of my 50 Atmos - here it is on a camo NATO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great man! Loving that orange/camo combo.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Relentless602 said:


> Looks great man! Loving that orange/camo combo.


Thanks! Orange and camo is one of my favorite color combinations right now.


----------



## sianet (Feb 7, 2014)

im really glad to know existence of squale owner's club even if this is unofficial..
i hope official forum will be open soon 
i only have squale 20atm MAXI but i searching for homage of sub for a long time 
so i exprience steinhart ocean series and burova and even invicta 

and this is the best homage of sub in my mind! i'll try some strap and will post soon


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi guys
I am looking to purchase a atmos mint, but want to change the glass to 1 with cyclops. Any idea if it can be done? Any any1 here have 1 to sell? 

Thanks!

sent from my 8850


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll be onbaord soon as well...picked up a blue atmos 50 with the milanese. Giddy to see how it all comes together as I don't think I've seen a pick of the non-LE blue on a mesh yet. 

James


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I realize that the 1515 is not a popular model; but, here is mine.


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I got my blue 50ATMOS guys. And without trying to sound hyperbolic I can say that out of the two dozen or so watches I've purchased this is without question the most "new car wow!" I've experienced.

First, the blue just has to be seen to be truly appreciated- it really does. Just a very, very, unique tone that flashes just enough to say "heh" but not look like, well, a Fossil. 

The case is excellente and I don't mind the Squale engraving at all, actually. Looks quite suited to the spot, imo. The inner slope from the bezel to the dial really helps the dial jump and give the piece some dimension. Very nicely done.

Then little touches like the sapphire encased PIP, inner amd outer bezel rings, and case height (a bit "tall" for some, but I like it) that just help pronounce a great body of work.

My one "complaint"...
my Squale mesh (which is pretty much another "A") was JUST large enough for my 7.75" wrist- pretty much fits me perfectly...now.

By summer though I'd expect it to tighten up a bit, and it appears I have no links for such an expansion.

Now, while I realize my wrist is prolly larger than most, I still have usually had to remove a couple of links on the majority of watches I've purchased. Am I crazy or do most come equipped for 8+" wrists?

All in all though: stupendous timepiece that instantly gratified. If you're on the fence don't look to me for anything but a push. This thing is going to tick a LOT of boxes for diver fans looking for heritage, craftsmanship, and style.

I'll try to post some decent pics tomorrow!

James


----------



## TimeIsTheMaster (Dec 27, 2013)

jamestownoasis said:


> Well I got my blue 50ATMOS guys. And without trying to sound hyperbolic I can say that out of the two dozen or so watches I've purchased this is without question the most "new car wow!" I've experienced.
> 
> First, the blue just has to be seen to be truly appreciated- it really does. Just a very, very, unique tone that flashes just enough to say "heh" but not look like, well, a Fossil.
> 
> ...


Hey James, just wondering, where did you get the blue 50 ATMOS? I looked up some pics online and it looks awesome...might have to find me one!


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

I went with Marc at Island watches. Received it 36 hours later, great experience, top to bottom. Again, I doubt anyone who's not a complete "blackaholic" (and you know who you are) would be disappointed with this.

Good luck!

James


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Bodoubles said:


> Now on the Nato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your photos just put me on a waiting list for this beauty. Thank you


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi guys! Couple questions from a newbie...

The Root Beer heritage has a black dial? The Root Beer (regular) has a brown sunburst dial? And other then the lume paint are the exact same watch? 

Thank you.


----------



## Beechparty (Apr 10, 2013)

jamestownoasis said:


> Well I got my blue 50ATMOS guys. And without trying to sound hyperbolic I can say that out of the two dozen or so watches I've purchased this is without question the most "new car wow!" I've experienced.
> 
> First, the blue just has to be seen to be truly appreciated- it really does. Just a very, very, unique tone that flashes just enough to say "heh" but not look like, well, a Fossil.
> 
> ...


Great way to describe the Blue 50 atmos. I felt the same way when I opened mine up. Well executed at every corner. I'll be keeping mine around for a long time. I can only hope that the blue is made in a limited run so that it keeps some mystique.

Another pic of mine


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

^ Great shot! Now let me insult the thread with my crap iphone image. Haven't been able to find our camera in two months...prolly due to our beautiful 2 1/2 year old who seems to be able to get her hands on ANYTHING.

Anyway, I put mine on a blue, orange and gray NATO and just love it. Here's the gray...again, sorry for the "quality"



James


----------



## dr creed (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all,
I am very interested for the Atmos 50 but I don't like the stamped with Squale logo case.
Is possible to place a custom order without stamped case?
Thank you!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

dr creed said:


> Hi all,
> I am very interested for the Atmos 50 but I don't like the stamped with Squale logo case.
> Is possible to place a custom order without stamped case?


Check with Jonathan at Page & Cooper!


----------



## dr creed (Jul 13, 2007)

dinexus said:


> Check with Jonathan at Page & Cooper!


I contacted with him and told me that all cases are stamped..
I don't know why they don't accept custom order,I think that there are many like me that stamped case bothers..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

dr creed said:


> I contacted with him and told me that all cases are stamped..
> I don't know why they don't accept custom order,I think that there are many like me that stamped case bothers..


So all the old/discontinued Squale 50 Atmos cases aren't stamped - it's only the modern ones made in the last few years. You might be able to find some older stock of the watches online, but bear in mind that you'll also have the older bezel pip as well.


----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah I'd bet if you contacted Squale directly they could make it happen for ya...especially so with a deposit.

I will say I think it's kind of funny that some are really that opposed to it. It's not really all that visible to begin...especially when it's on, and I actually think it looks classy and gives it a unique look. Just my opinion.

Good luck!

James


----------



## dr creed (Jul 13, 2007)

I have contacted also Squale before two days but none response..


jamestownoasis said:


> Yeah I'd bet if you contacted Squale directly they could make it happen for ya...especially so with a deposit.
> 
> I will say I think it's kind of funny that some are really that opposed to it. It's not really all that visible to begin...especially when it's on, and I actually think it looks classy and gives it a unique look. Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

jamestownoasis said:


> I will say I think it's kind of funny that some are really that opposed to it. It's not really all that visible to begin...especially when it's on, and I actually think it looks classy and gives it a unique look. Just my opinion.


I don't understand the opposition either. It's not visible from the top-down, and is actually much more subtle than the photos would lead you to believe. I personally think it's a very cool signature touch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr creed (Jul 13, 2007)

Also the DLC case is stamped ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Just in today. Got the hook-up on a fresh minty 50Atmos, from what i'm
told not many of these made... anyone confirm this & how many? :think:

This blue in gorgeous in person.


----------



## Nigelstyrrell (Aug 26, 2013)

Be proud to own a Squale & have it stamped everywhere !!!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

T-hunter said:


> Just in today. Got the hook-up on a fresh minty 50Atmos, from what i'm
> told not many of these made... anyone confirm this & how many? :think:
> 
> This blue in gorgeous in person.


Congrats, it's a beauty! Not positive but looks like it could be one of the Limited Edition of 30 done by a Polish watch forum. Here's a link.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-50-atmos-vintage-diver-limited-edition-755568.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

kca said:


> Congrats, it's a beauty! Not positive but looks like it could be one of the Limited Edition of 30 done by a Polish watch forum. Here's a link.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-50-atmos-vintage-diver-limited-edition-755568.html


 Thanks, much appreciated. :-!


----------



## dr creed (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I am in torn between Atmos 50 26a (black dial/black bezel ) vs Atmos101 black dial /black bezel .
Never have seen both in real,my only concern for the 1521 is the stamped case...
Reading the 101 specs saw that it's made from Swedish ss ,has bezel from Bakelite ...

Please let me know your thoughts to decide.
Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

50 Atmos on Bonetto Cinturini rubber:









20 Atmos on Hirsch leather:


----------



## Relentless602 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bodoubles said:


> Now on the Nato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Ben that NATO looks great! What kind did you get is it a 2-piece? If you wouldn't mind telling me I would like to know where you got that one because it looks awesome! And I would love to put my Squale's on NATO bands.

Regards,

Frank


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello - Does anybody know when the 20 atmos be available again ?

I contacted gnomon and he said in April but it doesn't look like it will ever start again. Lol.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Just got my first Squale in from P&C this afternoon. (Well-timed vacation day!)










Credit to Johnathan's videos; they really made the difference in terms of altering my perception of the brand. While I had previously been aware of Squale, I thought they were limited to refurbed NOS pieces and beyond some historical curiosity, there wasn't much interest for me. Now I feel I have a better appreciation for the company's history and the watches they are producing today.

This is not an inexpensive watch by any means. I really hesitated before buying; I wanted to be as sure as possible I'd be happy with it before pulling the trigger. Size and lume were my biggest concerns.

It doesn't happen too often, but every once in awhile, I get a watch that really impresses to an unexpected degree. This is one of those rare watches. It's so much nicer than pictures suggest. The finish is amazing and there's plenty of details to appreciate.

-The color. I have so many black watches, I really wanted to add one in blue. This definitely fits the bill. The dial is a radiant sunburst and the bezel insert has almost a metallic flake sheen to it.

-The mirror-polished chapter ring is a very nice detail. Makes the dial appear larger than it is, and the reflection of the lumed markers is a cool effect.

-The bezel action is 60 click, yet somehow manages to feel surprisingly precise.

-The high polish case just looks great without being too "blingy". Nice change from a brushed finish and makes the blue pop even more.

-The lume. Much better than I thought it would be. Granted, the markers are still relatively small, but it's got decent glow. The bezel pip isn't as strong as the dial, but it does the job.

-The size. As many have said already, it does wear small for a 42mm. Sitting next to my 42mm Steinhart OVM, it looks like a smaller watch. Yet what it lacks in physical dimension, it more than makes up for in wrist presence. It just plain looks good on the wrist.

My singular gripe is with the crown. Being so well tucked away makes it difficult to get a good hold of, and there's little to no feel of when it's unscrewed. (It doesn't do that little "pop" when you get past the threads.) When setting the time on mine, I had a moment of panic when, in what I thought was the fully pushed in position, I began to rotate the crown ccw to align the threads prior to screwing it down and the date cycled. I gave the crown a little move in the opposite direction and was then able to depress it slightly to the position where I could screw it in. If I could make one change to the watch, this would be it...an improved crown feel so that positions were obvious and definitive. Now that I know how this one is, I don't think it will be a problem, but I could see this becoming frustrating for the uninitiated.

Overall, I'm quite impressed with it. I love the vintage looks and it just feels very high quality. I'm looking forward to getting another.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

scottymac said:


> Just got my first Squale in from P&C this afternoon. (Well-timed vacation day
> 
> Credit to Johnathan's videos; they really made the difference in terms of altering my perception of the brand. While I had previously been aware of Squale, I thought they were limited to refurbed NOS pieces and beyond some historical curiosity, there wasn't much interest for me. Now I feel I have a better appreciation for the company's history and the watches they are producing today.
> 
> ...


That's one serious piece of eye-candy. Any more wrist shots?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

bvc2005 said:


> That's one serious piece of eye-candy. Any more wrist shots?


Thanks! Sure, here's a handful. (My wrist is just over 7" FWIW.)


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice photos.

And thanks for the kind comments.

Squale just make beautiful watches.

And they are exceptional value.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Some vintage love...


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

What do you think on Squale 20 ATOMS MAX vs Magrette Regattare Tiki / Moana Pacific? Your comments are highly appreicated. Thank you guys.​


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Vintage Love Today...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

It's in the air as we speak. Can't wait to be a member of this club ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the club, kamonjj. Just don't be a jagoff if you wear it dahntahn an'at .


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Absurdist ad nauseam said:


> Welcome to the club, kamonjj. Just don't be a jagoff if you wear it dahntahn an'at .


Word dawg


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Absurdist ad nauseam said:


> Welcome to the club, kamonjj. Just don't be a jagoff if you wear it dahntahn an'at .


Love it. Most people would not get that joke at all. I just laughed so hard my drink came out of my nose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

not branded squale, but case by van Buren - Squale

best regards, Frank


----------



## Strong (Nov 9, 2012)

My new Squale 50 Atmos. Count me in to the club guys


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Ploprof928 said:


> not branded squale, but case by van Buren - Squale
> 
> Looks like a Stowa Prodiver bezel! Will they interchange? Looks great.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Just delivered today....Atmos 50 PVD. Great way to start off the weekend.
Cheers


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi ,

Yes, it´s Stowa! I got the Breil in bad condition. False bezel and hands and the movement not running.


New hands from 10watches.com and bezel by Stowa. But there was a gap between bezel and crystal. I take an old Rolex-bezel with size of crystal and fixed it between crystal and bezel
Before:

After:

Best regards, Frank


----------



## Strong (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice tuning.


----------



## Strong (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

One FANTASTIC piece of recon work!!!

Yes, it´s Stowa! I got the Breil in bad condition. False bezel and hands and the movement not running.


New hands from 10watches.com and bezel by Stowa. But there was a gap between bezel and crystal. I take an old Rolex-bezel with size of crystal and fixed it between crystal and bezel
Before:

After:

Best regards, Frank[/QUOTE]


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

Where can I find a Squale 1515 in good condition?


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

Italian Navy Squale 50 atmos PVD, circa 1980:


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Gatt said:


>


Just said "WHOA" out-loud. That is seriously impressive!


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

That dial was printed directly by the Navy.

The following one, military as well, was printed by Squale:


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

And their cousin, , the Breil Manta Marina Militare:


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Haven't seen one of those recently.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's mine ........


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

jbbusybee said:


> Haven't seen one of those recently.


Jonathan: are there photos of the case for the vintage master yet?
thank you.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

I updated the educate me about Squale thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/please-educate-me-about-squale-362432-26.html#post7617446


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Pairs well with: coffee.


----------



## storer (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a bit of info on very early squales, I would be interested to find out more about the 10 atmos (yes one hundred (magnificent) meters)) versions, that look very similar to the early aquastar 60. The picture looks rather poor-sorry. The case number is 1157,not to be confused with the larger 20 atmos version. The 10 atmos is 36mm bezel diameter and they all have the same hour-markings. Felsa 4004 (earlier, without the squale logo on the dial had eta 2454). So far I found 2 of these and 2






of no logo.plus mine.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

4overthru3 said:


> Hi guys!  Couple questions from a newbie...
> 
> The Root Beer heritage has a black dial? The Root Beer (regular) has a brown sunburst dial? And other then the lume paint are the exact same watch?
> 
> Thank you.


I looked but I didn't see a reply to this so I'll answer; Heritage has a vintage-y matte black almost grey dial a la the Maxi. Root Beer has a brown sunburst dial. Both are beautiful!

Outside of the dial, the watches are the same.

This is small but I've never seen it referred to as Root Beer Heritage but I guess it works. I understood.


----------



## narm (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm considering to buy a Squale and was watching Page and Cooper site and regarding the movement they have this info:
"At the heart of every Squale watch is the well tried and tested Swiss made ETA 2824-2 'Côtes de Genève' high grade automatic movement." 
Does the high grade means top grade movement?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ from what I've found, no. But, please, by all means, ask them and report back. It would be a major favor for us all.


----------



## narm (Apr 10, 2012)

Being top grade or not, those watches are amazing.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

narm said:


> I'm considering to buy a Squale and was watching Page and Cooper site and regarding the movement they have this info:
> "At the heart of every Squale watch is the well tried and tested Swiss made ETA 2824-2 'Côtes de Genève' high grade automatic movement."
> Does the high grade means top grade movement?


I've wondered the same - P&C said a long time ago that Squale was exclusively using top grade movements in this blog: Page And Cooper News - The Story of Squale Today...A Workshop Visit | Page And Cooper

Wonder if they've switched to a different grade due to availability? Kinda makes me want to crack mine open...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Trying different straps.

Here's the stock rubber:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## eaglesOfTheTown (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea if the 20 ATMOS Root Beer is gone forever? I've been chasing up one since early February but they're still out of stock everywhere.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

LongIslandWatch.com, who I highly recommend, is hoping to have some 20 ATMOS back in stock by EOM. Unfortunately, they said the same thing last month  I'm eagerly awaiting their return as well. 

Gnomon has the Blue Ray and Mint available if you're interested...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eaglesOfTheTown said:


> Does anyone have any idea if the 20 ATMOS Root Beer is gone forever? I've been chasing up one since early February but they're still out of stock everywhere.


Dave Newby at zulutimezone.com, an AD, can order you anything that Squale is still making. Call him up.


----------



## WYBaugh (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys,

I have 50 atmos in the sales section just begging for a new home! Unfortunately it is too small for me.

Bill


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown (Jun 25, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> LongIslandWatch.com, who I highly recommend, is hoping to have some 20 ATMOS back in stock by EOM. Unfortunately, they said the same thing last month  I'm eagerly awaiting their return as well.
> 
> Gnomon has the Blue Ray and Mint available if you're interested...


I've heard the same from Gnomon recently but there's nothing in certain I suppose.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

A nice Arten 300 Metres Super Squale


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Trying out my 1521 on this Bonetto Cinturini 295. Amazingly pliable, comfortable, and breathable on the wrist, I'd call this the Isofrane for us smaller-wristed guys. Also works perfectly with smaller watches on 20mm lugs, as the strap isn't anywhere near as thick or bulky on an Iso. Because of the slimmer profile, it hugs the wrist much closer, without necessitating a tight fit. It also has a pretty extreme taper - from 20mm to what appears to be 16mm at the buckle, which might be too small for some guys, but again, works well on smaller watches. And like the BC strap that came on my 1521, it was a little long and had to be trimmed. The cool boxes between each keeper hole also do a nice job of 'clicking' the strap into place for each fitment slot. Very happy with this strap - definitely glad to have it in rotation.


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi 
i just buoght a squale atmost 20 watch recently. watch is beautiful and i love it! 
1 issue though, the bracelet clasp is a quite difficult to undo, any1 can share with me what is the remedy?
thanks!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

yoshiki said:


> Hi
> i just buoght a squale atmost 20 watch recently. watch is beautiful and i love it!
> 1 issue though, the bracelet clasp is a quite difficult to undo, any1 can share with me what is the remedy?
> thanks!


Don't use your nail! With two fingers, squeeze the sides and pull the clasp open.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

SQUALE NUMERO DEUX!


----------



## W990 (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking at buying one of the Rootbeers, which one do people on here tend to go for and I am looking for a photo comparison between the two? Thanks


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Got a heads-up from Gnomon that the Rootbeer and Heritage are back in stock. Sort of. They started taking pre-orders today and plan to ship on 12 May.

To answer your question, I see more Rootbeers on here than I do Heritages.


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

dsbe90 said:


> Don't use your nail! With two fingers, squeeze the sides and pull the clasp open.


I tried as what you have mentioned, doesn't make it easier to undo the clasp.. or am I doing it wrong...

sent from my 8850


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

W990 said:


> Looking at buying one of the Rootbeers, which one do people on here tend to go for and I am looking for a photo comparison between the two? Thanks


I owned both and I like the Heritage better.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## W990 (Apr 14, 2014)

dsbe90 said:


> I owned both and I like the Heritage better.


Why do you like the Heritage Rootbeer more than the standard Rootbeer? Is the Heritage dial completely matte?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

The sunray dial on the root beer was pretty and it changed color depending on the light but I loved the vintage look of the matte gray dial with the white markers. I thought it was a nice contrast and very vintage-y. Also, you don't see many Heritages around.


----------



## Luis Alberto Cantos (Mar 16, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a replacement bezel for my squale 20 atmos heritage? mine has few scratches and the pip is gone


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

If you need a new 'insert', the self-adhesive ones sold on eBay are a straight fit.


----------



## Luis Alberto Cantos (Mar 16, 2014)

Does that have a lume pip as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robert999 said:


>


I have pretty much the same setup on mine. It's really cool for going to the pool, lake, beach, etc. Not so much the office.


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Luis Alberto Cantos said:


> Does that have a lume pip as well?


Yes, but not a very nice one;


----------



## Luis Alberto Cantos (Mar 16, 2014)

How do i know what bezel to buy? Will any bezel insert fit my squale 20 atmos? and if i bring this to a regular watch repair shop will they know how to replace the bezel? any links on bezel replacement tutorial?


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

How about this.. solid gold Atmos 20.. now we have something to show Rolex owners b-)










btw what does sub-montre means ?


----------



## eric7 (Apr 26, 2014)

hanzo said:


> How about this.. solid gold Atmos 20.. now we have something to show Rolex owners b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sub" may be related to submariner. "Montre" is simply French for watch.

The same text appeared on the NOS faces of the Squale 20 ATM 1545 Vintage released in 2012.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I know the 50 Atmos has Squale on the side of the case but does the 20 Atmos? 
I read somewhere that the newer ones do but I just wanted to confirm.


----------



## eric7 (Apr 26, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I know the 50 Atmos has Squale on the side of the case but does the 20 Atmos?
> I read somewhere that the newer ones do but I just wanted to confirm.


Last week, I got a Squale 20 ATM 1545 Heritage (with a black bezel swapped in) from Gnomon, and it does not have a logo on the side of the case. Here it is:


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

eric7 said:


> Last week, I got a Squale 20 ATM 1545 Heritage (with a black bezel swapped in) from Gnomon, and it does not have a logo on the side of the case. Here it is:


Thanks for such a quick reply! I'm happy to hear it doesn't, beautiful watch by the way. Heritage looks so much better with a black bezel!


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

Very tempted to sell my steinhart and get a Squale 50 atmos, I think they're superb.

Not sure about the rubber strap though, has anyone fitted a metal bracelet to one? Maybe there's pics here, but this thread is very long.

Forget that, I'm being stoopid.. No curve to the case to bracelet fit so rubber or mesh only I guess.


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

uncleluck said:


> Very tempted to sell my steinhart and get a Squale 50 atmos, I think they're superb.
> 
> Not sure about the rubber strap though, has anyone fitted a metal bracelet to one? Maybe there's pics here, but this thread is very long.
> 
> Forget that, I'm being stoopid.. No curve to the case to bracelet fit so rubber or mesh only I guess.


Yes, mesh is the simple answer and it works really well:


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Luis Alberto Cantos said:


> How do i know what bezel to buy? Will any bezel insert fit my squale 20 atmos? and if i bring this to a regular watch repair shop will they know how to replace the bezel? any links on bezel replacement tutorial?


You can buy a direct replacement from Gnomon Watches:

Squale Accessories


----------



## Luis Alberto Cantos (Mar 16, 2014)

Ninjastar said:


> You can buy a direct replacement from Gnomon Watches:
> 
> Squale Accessories


Hi, i actually bought a replacement bezel from gnomon, and it should arrive soon, i have one serious problem though, its been days trying to remove the bezel but i have had no luck worst thing is i hurt myself doing this already, squale bezel is really tight and i cant pop it out, any tips? I am able to remove the bezel of my seikos with no sweat but the squale is just killing me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Luis, there's some info in this thread,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/couple-questions-regarding-squale-watches-1008553-2.html

I wouldn't recommend treating it like an SKX. Forcing it off might bend the bezel. Take off the insert, which will ruin it, and pick out the retainer circlip with a very pointy tool. Refitting the bezel is 'in reverse order', which is tricky, but perfectly possible without force.

You don't need to remove the bezel to replace the insert, so only take it off to clean it up if needed.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just got my Squale 20ATMOS Classic last week Friday.

This evening after work go to Gnomon Watches to rectify a issue. Details can be found on the following :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-20-atmos-pics-thoughts-776323-7.html #68


----------



## eric7 (Apr 26, 2014)

New Squale 20 ATM 1545 Militaire released.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Would've been much better if they didn't put a date on it. So which one do you prefer guys this version or the OVM?


----------



## Wes Bourne (Sep 29, 2013)

Would've been better with a proper MilSub insert. And they really should do something about that anorexic lume pip. (The 18K 20 Atmos appears to have a bigger/normal sized pip.)

Black painted hands are sorta meh.


----------



## hanzo (Feb 24, 2012)

sistem51 said:


> Would've been much better if they didn't put a date on it. So which one do you prefer guys this version or the OVM?


What a conundrum.. I prefer OVM without date.. but squale for the smaller size :roll:


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving the orange


----------



## narm (Apr 10, 2012)

Just joined the club 
It's a blue 50 Atmos and of course i'll be posting some pics later but for now can someone tell me how to remove the mesh bracelet?
I removed the rubber strap and installed the mesh but now I can't remove it :think:
The only tool I have is this one









From the looks of it i'll have to get a new tool


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

narm said:


> Just joined the club
> It's a blue 50 Atmos and of course i'll be posting some pics later but for now can someone tell me how to remove the mesh bracelet?
> I removed the rubber strap and installed the mesh but now I can't remove it :think:
> The only tool I have is this one
> ...


Nope, you have the right tool (as long as the prongs fit inside the openings on the underside of the mesh springbar tubes), it's just a tight squeeze compressing the bars and working the mesh off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Alberto Cantos (Mar 16, 2014)

1st gen squale 20 atmos on a ghost bezel and heritage on black bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Crossing the desert, stopped at the legendary Salt Flats for a high contrast snap with my 1521. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narm (Apr 10, 2012)

That's the problem, they don't. There's hardly any space to remove it so i guess i'll have to get another tool to remove it.


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Gatt said:


>


Can you please tell me where you did buy that wonderfull bezel insert?

Looks like acrylic or something like that!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Mimoza said:


> Can you please tell me where you did buy that wonderfull bezel insert?
> 
> Looks like acrylic or something like that!


Looks like an older model vintage Squale, so that's likely the original bezel that came on it.


----------



## dive_watch_enthusiast (May 23, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first post on watchuseek, so please forgive me if I'm violating any conventions on posting etiquette. I'm a proud new owner of a Squale 50 atmos - black dial, black bezel, stainless body! I love the watch, but I do notice that the bezel action is a bit 'gritty', almost as if there's sand in the workings (obviously this isn't the case). In addition, I notice that theres a bit of wiggle within each click/setting on the bezel. Is this common with Squale or do I have a lemon?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

dive_watch_enthusiast said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on watchuseek, I'm a proud new owner of a Squale 50 atmos - black dial, black bezel, stainless body! I love the watch, but I do notice that the bezel action is a bit 'gritty', almost as if there's sand in the workings (obviously this isn't the case). In addition, I notice that theres a bit of wiggle within each click/setting on the bezel. Is this common with Squale or do I have a lemon?


Welcome to the DWF,a Squale 50 Atmos is a kick butt watch to come on board with!It is possible their may be material left over from the manufacturing process that needs to be worked out.You might try a warm soapy bath & running water rinse as you turn the bezel.Most all divers suffer from a little wiggle in the bezel,nothing to worry about.Enjoy your little shark!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Gatt said:


>


O my gosh, Aqualung Technisub Squale Collab ! When did this happen ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> O my gosh, Aqualung Technisub Squale Collab ! When did this happen ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very good question and answer from google

"During 2011, on the occasion of the DIVEX fair, a Squale official retailer prepared a limited number (I guess six or eight) of Squale 101 atmos watches with the Technisub logo on the dial and presented them to Technisub.

However, they never reached a final agreement. Hence, these few watches are in someway unique. Actually, they should not even exist."

so pretty rare id say so don't be holding much hope of getting your hands on one


----------



## dive_watch_enthusiast (May 23, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Welcome to the DWF,a Squale 50 Atmos is a kick butt watch to come on board with!It is possible their may be material left over from the manufacturing process that needs to be worked out.You might try a warm soapy bath & running water rinse as you turn the bezel.Most all divers suffer from a little wiggle in the bezel,nothing to worry about.Enjoy your little shark!


Thanks for the advice and warm welcome! Hopefully I can get any debris out and the bezel action will smooth out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

dive_watch_enthusiast said:


> Thanks for the advice and warm welcome! Hopefully I can get any debris out and the bezel action will smooth out.


I second the advice given. My 1521 doesn't have a "loose" or gritty bezel, but it definitely doesn't require too much input to turn - ie: it's not as stiff as the bezels on some of my other watches. But for the grittiness, definitely run it under the water while rotating it. Gently running a little floss or toothbrush bristles between the case and bezel might loosen anything stuck in there once you've given it a good rinse.


----------



## eric7 (Apr 26, 2014)

Gnomon Watches posted some photos from Squale HQ of a 1960s vintage Squale _25_ ATM to their Facebook page:















It has a lot in common with the current Y1545 20 ATM. Some differences: domed acrylic crystal, date sans cyclops, tapered minute hand, borderless painted-on indices, and no pip. It has the polished center links on the bracelet, like this instance of the 2012 Squale Y1545 Vintage.

Interestingly, the 1960s-era model has two Squale logos on the face, like the current Squale Y1545 models.

More photos.


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Good post Eric7.

I'd like to know more about the history of the Y1545, and suspect it has been shunned by the purists for being, historically, a predominantly quartz engined model. Like the Atmos20 from Gnomon the early model shared its case with other watch brands without any "Squale" co-branding, in a variety of finishes;




























PVD and gold takes me straight back to 1982.

This one was apparently an auto, but I haven't heard of the brand before.


----------



## fightontrojan (Apr 19, 2012)

Heads up...Black, Maxi, Root Beer are available on Long Island Watch


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Just got the membership for this thread via a 20 Atmos Heritage. Cheers!


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

After taking a short break from ordering new watches (Steinhardt O1V in March, nice piece), ordered the root beer black dial today after LIW let me know they had them back. Been wanting that one for some time, and now it's on the way. Looking forward to getting it! Regards....


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

Just received a Squale 1545 MI last night:
















I have a CW C60 which I really like but find it is just a tad big for my wrist. 
This guy at 40mm definitely fits my wrist better.
I don't find it as classy as the C60 and I like the bracelet on the C60 better, but I think the 1545 is a clean, sporty and very solid looking/feeling watch.
For the $$ I'm happy with it. I'm not sure if it will be my longtime standard but at this point I plan to list the CW.

The manual says to set the date put the crown in the first position and turn counter-clockwise. I was surprised by the counter-clockwise with this movement; is this a common thing with Squale watches?
I have a few other watches with the same movement but they all set counter-clockwise; any issues with turning it clockwise?

Thanks


----------



## cocobat (Dec 26, 2007)

Got this lovely little thing yesterday...think it will be on my wrist for quite a while


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

Serial 0042 here:


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

And today first scuba dive of the season:


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Gatt said:


> And today first scuba dive of the season:


GATT, mind asking how did u lay your hands on this prototype unreleased Aqualung TechniSub Squale ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

One of eight prototype dials made for Technisub during 2011 by one of the Squale retailers. Technisub and Squale did not reach an agreement, though.
I bought it from the retailer itself, together with a copy of the letter of refusal by Technisub. Actually, these watches should have been withdrawn by Squale but ...,,


----------



## depthc0re (Feb 28, 2012)

I received mine on Thursday, a beautiful blue 1521 50 Atmos, after gazing at it for 2 days, went for a nice walk by the lake Sunday, come home and check what time it is till game of thrones.... Only to find it stopped running...tapped on the crystal and it started again, freaked a little and watched it stopped again 30 sec later. It couldn't have lost power that fast, I gave it 30 good spins of the crown to give it some juice. Winding the crown a few times didn't bring it to life, I hear the rotor spinning but my baby died on the 3rd day 

i have to ask, has anyone ever experienced similar? Is this watch that delicate to minor shocks or even walking? I thought the ETA 2824-2 was supposed to be a tank!


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

depthc0re said:


> I received mine on Thursday, a beautiful blue 1521 50 Atmos, after gazing at it for 2 days, went for a nice walk by the lake Sunday, come home and check what time it is till game of thrones.... Only to find it stopped running...tapped on the crystal and it started again, freaked a little and watched it stopped again 30 sec later. It couldn't have lost power that fast, I gave it 30 good spins of the crown to give it some juice. Winding the crown a few times didn't bring it to life, I hear the rotor spinning but my baby died on the 3rd day
> 
> i have to ask, has anyone ever experienced similar? Is this watch that delicate to minor shocks or even walking? I thought the ETA 2824-2 was supposed to be a tank!


I have had a Blu-Ray, then a MAXI and now the "Military". Never had a problem with their ETA movements (all within +/- 5 sec/day).


----------



## mozzie181 (Jun 3, 2014)

hello everyone i found out about squale only about two months ago and i am now hooked theses watches have a great history to them and are a small company which think is awesome 
so i brought my first squale and it arrieved the other day a 1521 orange dial and bezal mesh bracelet


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

mozzie181 said:


> hello everyone i found out about squale only about two months ago and i am now hooked theses watches have a great history to them and are a small company which think is awesome
> so i brought my first squale and it arrieved the other day a 1521 orange dial and bezal mesh bracelet


Dont just write about it, we want pictures man!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

My entrant, the P&C blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

Blasted 50 Atmos on an Anchor Zulu


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Absurdist ad nauseam said:


> Blasted 50 Atmos on an Anchor Zulu


Is that the LTD Super Matte or did you have it blasted? Was thinking about having mine done, but I'm worried about the caseback engravings or etching at 9:00 getting removed in the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

dinexus said:


> Is that the LTD Super Matte or did you have it blasted? Was thinking about having mine done, but I'm worried about the caseback engravings or etching at 9:00 getting removed in the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the former as I had similar concerns.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

I had mine blasted and no issues with case back engravings or etching being compromised.




dinexus said:


> Is that the LTD Super Matte or did you have it blasted? Was thinking about having mine done, but I'm worried about the caseback engravings or etching at 9:00 getting removed in the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Opps...double post.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Ptern said:


> I had mine blasted and no issues with case back engravings or etching being compromised.


Whoa, that looks amazing! Who did it for you? Or did you do it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Thanks, I was very happy how it came out. Great work done by [email protected]


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

A little update....

Received my my root beer dial and am very pleased with it. I find it comparable in build quality to the Steinhardt Ocean 1 vintage (42mm) which I like very much. Great bracelet also. At ~$460 delivered from Long Island Watch (3 days) it was about $140 less than the Steinhart for those interested in the cost comparison. Came with a rolled leather pouch for travel which is a nice touch also. Would recommend Squale to anyone looking for a nicely made Sub type in 40mm in this price range all day long. My pics are not good, attaching one from LIW site for reference, but you've all seen it already for sure ...

Edit - $460 was incorrect, it was $489. So, the price dif between this and the Steinhart was ~$110.


----------



## fightontrojan (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone know of a rubber strap that would fit the 20 Atmos case?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

rdwatch said:


> A little update....
> 
> Received my my root beer dial and am very pleased with it. I find it comparable in build quality to the Steinhardt Ocean 1 vintage (42mm) which I like very much. Great bracelet also. At ~$460 delivered from Long Island Watch (3 days) it was about $140 less than the Steinhart for those interested in the cost comparison. Came with a rolled leather pouch for travel which is a nice touch also. Would recommend Squale to anyone looking for a nicely made Sub type in 40mm in this price range all day long. My pics are not good, attaching one from LIW site for reference, but you've all seen it already for sure ...


I have a squale 20 atmos and steinhart ocean 1 gmt, I prefer the finishing better on the squale than steinhart, apart from the bracelet clasp.

sent from my 8850


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

fightontrojan said:


> Anyone know of a rubber strap that would fit the 20 Atmos case?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Any one with a 20mm width (Isofrane, Bonetto, etc...).


----------



## fightontrojan (Apr 19, 2012)

litlmn said:


> Any one with a 20mm width (Isofrane, Bonetto, etc...).


Oh yeah I know that. I was wondering if there was a rubber strap out there that would fit the shape of case i.e., looks like it's integrated into the watch.

Like this:










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

litlmn said:


> Any one with a 20mm width (Isofrane, Bonetto, etc...).


I use a couple of Bonettos on my 50Atmos that I'm happy with. Market Straps have a good deal on the strap on the bottom of the pic with 20% off.


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein (Oct 11, 2011)

Just want to post a few pictures of my new Vintage Master--just got in last night.










Along with my Ahoi Atlantik, I have my two watches of the summer.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Ephraim Gerstein said:


> Just want to post a few pictures of my new Vintage Master--just got in last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Need more pics! My vintage master (also in blue) should be arriving next Tuesday all being well. Blue sold out first, closely followed by the white. Now only black dial ones left I think.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ephraim Gerstein said:


> Just want to post a few pictures of my new Vintage Master--just got in last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Amazing!


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein (Oct 11, 2011)

imagwai said:


> Very nice. Need more pics! My vintage master (also in blue) should be arriving next Tuesday all being well. Blue sold out first, closely followed by the white. Now only black dial ones left I think.


You are in for a treat! The pictures, lovely though they are, cannot possibly convey the way the acrylic crystal plays with the light, or how special the bezel really is with its authentic patina.

Customarily, when I get a new watch I wear it exclusively and constantly for at least a week, as if it were my only watch. This is to let the movement's rhythms adjust to my own, and also to give me an opportunity to really get to know the watch and begin develop that emotional connection we all have with our favorite timepieces that make this hobby so fulfilling.

I wore it all day yesterday, and it felt very natural and comfortable.

It's a very special timepiece that I could see becoming a personal signature for those of us lucky enough to own one.

I'll post more pics in the next few days.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

Hope it's okay to cross-post from another thread... here's my Squale Heritage fitted with the domed crystal they usually put on the Blueray:





(Original thread with more pictures)


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

When did you lucky Squale Master (vintage LE) owners place your orders? Mine went through on the 17 April, but I've yet to hear from Page and Cooper about delivery.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi they have been going out since last Friday....

We are sending out in small batches each day...remember we can't replace these watches so don't want to put all our 'eggs in one basket' or in one truck!!

Just drop us a direct email........it may be booked to go today.

Regards

Jonathan


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Superb news! The ants in my pants have been getting quite 'anty', but I didn't want to pester you.

*sits back on hands*


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

jbbusybee said:


> We are sending out in small batches each day...remember we can't replace these watches so don't want to put all our 'eggs in one basket' or in one truck!!


That's next-level attention to customer service detail!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Got this a while back from longislandwatch and am very pleased with it. For the price, it's a great bargain. I see the prices have gone up recently.


----------



## Hl247b (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice! Where / how did you get this done?



workahol said:


> Hope it's okay to cross-post from another thread... here's my Squale Heritage fitted with the domed crystal they usually put on the Blueray:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

dinexus said:


> That's next-level attention to customer service detail!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll not get much better than Jon's CS


----------



## Lumin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all Squale Friends
Really excited, placed my order for a  50 ​Atmos 1521 Watch Blue Dial today, can't wait.
From what I hear its only all very very gooood....why hasn't every one got one..
cheers all

Angus


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Lumin said:


> Hi all Squale Friends
> Really excited, placed my order for a  50 ​Atmos 1521 Watch Blue Dial today, can't wait.
> From what I hear its only all very very gooood....why hasn't every one got one..
> cheers all
> ...


You're going to love it! Post pics when it lands! Here's my 1521 to get you raring: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imba (May 29, 2014)

Just got mine last week, love it!:-!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

My first Squale watch. Will take some better pictures another time. Will also update the Squale Vintage Master topic with my thoughts/brief review...overall very happy to be in the club!


----------



## tucker (Apr 18, 2010)

Any live action shots, reviews, thoughts on the new 20 Atmos Militaire? Looks pretty fantastic on gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

imagwai said:


> My first Squale watch. Will take some better pictures another time. Will also update the Squale Vintage Master topic with my thoughts/brief review...overall very happy to be in the club!
> 
> View attachment 1523646


This looks like such an awesome watch!!!


----------



## depthc0re (Feb 28, 2012)

Just received my Vintage blue Squale 1521 50 ATMOS on a desert tan MARATAC strap from zulutimezone.com couldn't be happier!


----------



## Lumin (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought it may be rather nice, not this bloody fantastic, thanks Squale and to P & C for bringing it to the Uk. What a fantastic watch, this is a keeper, I love my Squale
A


----------



## notanothercamera (Apr 26, 2011)

rdwatch said:


> A little update....
> 
> Received my my root beer dial and am very pleased with it. I find it comparable in build quality to the Steinhardt Ocean 1 vintage (42mm) which I like very much. Great bracelet also. At ~$460 delivered from Long Island Watch (3 days) it was about $140 less than the Steinhart for those interested in the cost comparison. Came with a rolled leather pouch for travel which is a nice touch also. Would recommend Squale to anyone looking for a nicely made Sub type in 40mm in this price range all day long. My pics are not good, attaching one from LIW site for reference, but you've all seen it already for sure ...


I'm Curious. How did you manage to pick this one up for ~$460.00? On the LIW site, they are listed at $489.00.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

notanothercamera said:


> I'm Curious. How did you manage to pick this one up for ~$460.00? On the LIW site, they are listed at $489.00.


You are right, I screwed up! It was $489.00 delivered. Wishful thinking on my part I guess, but worth every penny! Great watch!


----------



## aaronymf (Jun 23, 2014)

I've always loved and admired watches but only ever had cheap, practically disposable beaters. The Squale 101 Atmos is my first purchase of real substance and my first automatic watch. I only recently heard of Squale from a review at gearpatrol.com and was instantly intrigued. After a bit of research, I was sold on the rich Italian history, the quality Swiss manufacturing, and the idea of taking the classic 100 Atmos and updating the spirit of that watch to today's standards with the 101.

Interestingly enough, it wasn't until after I received the watch that I stumbled on this thread. I figured I'd join the club (pardon the dust).


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ordered some custom leather for this almost 3 months ago. Just found an N.O.S. Squale braceclet that I really like on this...and got the 2-day notification that the custom strap will be here tomorrow.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Joined the club today.. love the dial and case is just amazing. My only complaint so far is that crown is a bit of hard to work with. We'll see if I'll get used to it.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Jopex-- the ONLY Squale I have any issue at all with is my brand-new, modern 2002. The crown is tricky and sticky to get from hand-wind position to time-setting and gave me a scare once trying to get from hand-wind to screw down. I handle it with care and I love the watch AND, it's a fantastic looking "tool" watch. Great accuracy and it seems to be plenty tough. 

Funny that my old pieces which range from 1984 to 1971 all operate "like butter" and with no issues. Your 50 bars looks great and nice move with the Tropics-- can't wait to see!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

New Shoes


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

jopex said:


>


Amazing! What strap is that? Brady Sailcloth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Camping with my 1521. Pleased to notice that while the lume lacks in initial power, it seems to make up for it in longevity. The time was easily visible at 4 in the morning in complete darkness. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Amazing! What strap is that? Brady Sailcloth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah It's just some chepo strap off ebay. Try searhing kevlar or sailcloth. Think they are 10$ or so. I also have brady sailcloth but this one is fully rubberized (like maratac elite) with no leather backing so it's more suitable for the summer.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Jopex-- the ONLY Squale I have any issue at all with is my brand-new, modern 2002. The crown is tricky and sticky to get from hand-wind position to time-setting and gave me a scare once trying to get from hand-wind to screw down. I handle it with care and I love the watch AND, it's a fantastic looking "tool" watch. Great accuracy and it seems to be plenty tough.
> 
> Funny that my old pieces which range from 1984 to 1971 all operate "like butter" and with no issues. Your 50 bars looks great and nice move with the Tropics-- can't wait to see!


Corwn feels solid enough on my 50 atmos. It's just that it's small so not easiest to handle when winding or setting time.  
But loving the watch overall.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

I have an Atmos 20 and the crown only screws down about a quarter turn after the threads engage. Is that normal?


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Keye Skware said:


> I have an Atmos 20 and the crown only screws down about a quarter turn after the threads engage. Is that normal?


I have a new one and it takes a little over 3 full revolutions of the crown to fully tighten. I believe these have a rather fine thread pattern and to me, that means they might be easier (than other watches that have a courser thread pattern) to "cross thread". If yours is new and has always done that, it MAY have been buggered up at the factory. If new, I would look into it further.

See what other comments you get on additional responses, but I believe that most will say 3 or more full revolutions to fully tighten.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I just received my 20 Atmos Heritage. Very fast shipping and excellent service from Gnomonwatches.

I went "wow" when I opened the package. This watch is a beauty. The bracelet was a bit difficult to size with a tricky tight screw, but I figured it out with a bit of hot water.
Very nice piece, comfortable size fit enough as a daily wearer.

Nice crown and bezel action (120 clicks). Solid bracelet. Lume is great as well. After the thread engage, it takes about 4-5 turns to screw down. Feels very secure!
Overall very pleased with this purchase. Even though I took so long to get it, but boy am I glad that I eventually did it! :-!

I have decided the Squale Heritage will be my "Go-to" watch for now. With it's 200m diver rating, it will be no problem even if I have to take a dip in the pool or beach.
Will post some pictures soon...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

achilles said:


> I have decided the Squale Heritage will be my "Go-to" watch for now. With it's 200m diver rating, it will be no problem even if I have to take a dip in the pool or beach.
> Will post some pictures soon...


Include some lume pics please! Lume is something I've heard it hit and miss with these and would like to see the lume. Congrats and enjoy the watch!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Some lume shots :

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Can anybody confirm if the 50 Atmos Sapphire is AR coated or no? I couldn't find info on that anywhere...

Thanks


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Bugra said:


> Can anybody confirm if the 50 Atmos Sapphire is AR coated or no? I couldn't find info on that anywhere...
> 
> Thanks


Domed single sided.

Flat double sided.

Hope that helps.

Jonathan


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Quick question about the 50 atm models. I have seen it said that some have a flat crystal and some domed. Which model is which? Also any side pictures showing the dome? Thanks...this might be my next watch!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

kpfeifle said:


> Quick question about the 50 atm models. I have seen it said that some have a flat crystal and some domed. Which model is which? Also any side pictures showing the dome? Thanks...this might be my next watch!


Mine's domed - it has the orange dial/orange bezel. I think it's as simple as the colored bezel options having the domed crystals, but I could be wrong. Perhaps Jonathan at P&C could chime in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Dagbert, always a gentleman.

It's simple, black bezel, flat crystal, double sided AR. Coloured bezel: domed single sided AR.....except the blue limited edition which was blue bezel and flat crystal, however we have sold out of the blue limited edition now.

I've just returned from Italy where I joined Squale who were supporting a Scuba Diving Challenge which broke the Italian Record at 253m. Squale have been supporting diving for years, they see it as philanthropy and not sponsorship, but I thought lots of people would like to know so I took many photos and will write a blog on the event when I have a chance.

It took Michele Geraci the scuba diver 12 minutes to descend and over 10 hours to ascend, both Andrea from Squale, Michele Fucarino (Italian Free Dive Champion) and myself dived down to support Michele, though Michele Fucarino can free dive to over 60m...I can't.

We always support our customers!!

Anyway I hope you enjoy this brief video....more soon.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for my answer and the great video!


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

jbbusybee said:


> Thanks Dagbert, always a gentleman.
> 
> It's simple, black bezel, flat crystal, double sided AR. Coloured bezel: domed single sided AR.....except the blue limited edition which was blue bezel and flat crystal, however we have sold out of the blue limited edition now.
> 
> ...


Great video Jonathan, and I believe I may have picked up the last blue 50 atmos from you  







Franc.


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Just in from Long Island Watch. Superb feel on the wrist and just the right size.


----------



## TDR1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is that a maxi with the cyclops removed?


----------



## Phil_P (Jun 28, 2012)

The isofrane really is the perfect strap for the 50 atmos

















I've probably spent twice the cost (or more) of an isofrane trying out other straps. Take my advice, and save yourself some cash, just cut to the chase and get an isofrane on your Squale :-!


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

TDR1982 said:


> Is that a maxi with the cyclops removed?


No it is the 1545-MI (militaire)

Edit: Sidenote....the crown on mine is excellent--I think I'd have to consciously try to crossthread this puppy.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

tundif said:


> Great video Jonathan, and I believe I may have picked up the last blue 50 atmos from you
> View attachment 1571435
> 
> Franc.


It was a pleasure to meet you, see you again soon.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone attempted to remove the cyclops on their 20 atmos??


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think I posted in this thread yet so here's mine. It's one of the better spring purchases I've made. It arrived flawless from Gnomon with none of the QC issues I've been reading about and after two months has settled to -1 second per day on my wrist or on the winder. Stellar watch imo.

My pic doesn't do the bezel any justice. It's much prettier in real life.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Same here...very pleased with my Heritage. On my wrist everyday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd have the hardest time choosing between the Root Beer and the Heritage. Help me out!


How's the lume?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

bvc2005 said:


> I'd have the hardest time choosing between the Root Beer and the Heritage. Help me out!
> 
> How's the lume?


+1
What he said.
francobollo


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Lume is definitely not Seiko-like but it works for me. See my pictures in earlier posts, though pic quality is lousy but I tried to show the lume glow. It is good for me but of course I won't compare it to my Seiko lumi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herbertmlevine (Jul 22, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks stunning on the croc strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Has anyone attempted to remove the cyclops on their 20 atmos??


Here is a link from Youtube demonstrating on how to do it, but do it at your own risk! :-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Has anyone attempted to remove the cyclops on their 20 atmos??


I did. It's on there, but it will come off!


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein (Oct 11, 2011)

tundif said:


> Great video Jonathan, and I believe I may have picked up the last blue 50 atmos from you
> View attachment 1571435
> 
> Franc.


I have had the pleasure of purchasing 3 limited edition Squales from P&C, including this one. Superb divers. Jonathan is a consummate professional and every inch a gentleman. If you want a Squale, (as well you should) he's your man.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ephraim Gerstein said:


> I have had the pleasure of purchasing 3 limited edition Squales from P&C, including this one. Superb divers. Jonathan is a consummate professional and every inch a gentleman. If you want a Squale, (as well you should) he's your man.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


I'll second that!


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone, It's always a pleasure.....

In the meantime my first bronze Master's arrived this afternoon.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jbbusybee said:


> Thank you very much everyone, It's always a pleasure.....
> 
> In the meantime my first bronze Master's arrived this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 1574590


WOW. More pictures please!!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't wait for the green/bronze masters!


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

My son needs a replacement bezel for his 50Atmos. Can anyone point me in the right direction if that is a possibility? TIA.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Depending on where you live I would either contact Page & Cooper, Gnomon or Squale themselves. If you search any of those names in Google you can find their webpages and contact info.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

1545 Root Beer. The dial is something else!


----------



## Rob LUFC (Aug 3, 2009)

92degrees said:


> My son needs a replacement bezel for his 50Atmos. Can anyone point me in the right direction if that is a possibility? TIA.


I have scratched the bezel and glass on mine in a fall so will be contacting Johnathon @ Page & Cooper.


----------



## jkspendlove (Feb 4, 2011)

Squale 20 atmos Militaire on Baltic XII Nato from Nato Strap Co.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Whats the Lume like on this model? Looks great!


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if any aftermarket bezel inserts fit the 20 atmos? Will the rolex subs' bezel fit?


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Mikeman said:


> Whats the Lume like on this model? Looks great!


Lume is good. If you check back 2 or 3 pages, there are some talks about lume for this model.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Khoi said:


> Does anyone know if any aftermarket bezel inserts fit the 20 atmos? Will the rolex subs' bezel fit?


There had been quite a bit of discussions about the Rolex sub bezel fitting the 20 Atmos. Not sure if it is this thread or another Squale thread. Do a search and you might find lots of info, some even with pictures.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Man. I still want a 20 atmos. Thought the want would fade over time but its still here. Post more great pics everyone!


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Man. I still want a 20 atmos. Thought the want would fade over time but its still here. Post more great pics everyone!


I think there is only one solution to this.....Get one!!! :-!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

One day *sigh* funds won't allow it currently.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Man. I still want a 20 atmos. Thought the want would fade over time but its still here. Post more great pics everyone!


 I hear you. It's a tough choice: Root Beer or Heritage?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

bvc2005 said:


> I hear you. It's a tough choice: Root Beer or Heritage?


Neither lol Maxi


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*20 Atmos bezel insert replacement?*

Anyone on the forum know of a 20 Amos owner who has replaced the original bezel insert with one with a larger lume pip.

As we all know the original is TINY and weak lume
Thanks

John


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 20 Atmos bezel insert replacement?*



safetypro79 said:


> Anyone on the forum know of a 20 Amos owner who has replaced the original bezel insert with one with a larger lume pip.
> 
> As we all know the original is TINY and weak lume
> Thanks
> ...


Check out my post on your other thread.

Regards,


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 20 Atmos bezel insert replacement?*

20 ATMOS bezel replacement insert found !

those LIKE ME LOOKING FOR A REPLACEMENT PER MY POST ABOVE AND ON THE DIVE FORUM.

email direct for details. [email protected]

John


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

*New shoes*

Polished Bandfever engineer


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 20 ATMOS - 1545 MI*

I recently purchased the 20 ATMOS MILITAIRE - 1545. I replaced a CW C60 with it. I have a 7" wrist and I found the C60 a little too bulky for my taste. The 40mm Squale was a much better fit for me.

I found the bezel very solid and tight, but also a little hard to grasp to turn; I don't know if that is the same for the other watches in the 20 ATMOS line.
The biggest thing I don't like about the look of the 1545 is the second hand that is black (like the face) with a small yellow tip. 
It always took me a while to find the second hand to see if the watch was running 

I've decided to go up one more price point and grabbed a Combat Sub to compare. For the money, I think the 1545 is a very solid feeling+looking watch.

Here are a few comparison pictures.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 20 ATMOS - 1545 MI*



ddafoe said:


> I recently purchased the 20 ATMOS MILITAIRE - 1545. I replaced a CW C60 with it. I have a 7" wrist and I found the C60 a little too bulky for my taste. The 40mm Squale was a much better fit for me.
> 
> I found the bezel very solid and tight, but also a little hard to grasp to turn; I don't know if that is the same for the other watches in the 20 ATMOS line.
> The biggest thing I don't like about the look of the 1545 is the second hand that is black (like the face) with a small yellow tip.
> ...


 Love that Glycine!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: 20 ATMOS - 1545 MI*










I am finally an official member of this unofficial club. Got this yesterday and had it sized during lunch. LOVE IT! Eagerly awaiting on my nato strap pack so I can customize it a little bit.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: 20 ATMOS - 1545 MI*



ddafoe said:


> I recently purchased the 20 ATMOS MILITAIRE - 1545. I replaced a CW C60 with it. I have a 7" wrist and I found the C60 a little too bulky for my taste. The 40mm Squale was a much better fit for me.
> 
> I found the bezel very solid and tight, but also a little hard to grasp to turn; I don't know if that is the same for the other watches in the 20 ATMOS line.
> The biggest thing I don't like about the look of the 1545 is the second hand that is black (like the face) with a small yellow tip.
> ...


Those are really nice. On my new Root Beer Bezel, the bezel is hard to turn. I read on another "Squale"thread that one of the fellows kept working it and it finally did become easier to turn. I don't really turn mine ever, so this doesn't bother me at all. The clasp and overlock are a bit tough to open and close, but seem to be working in and easing up a bit. My Steinhardt O1V was about the same on the clasp and lock also and loosened up a bit over time (about 2 months or so). Like them both quite a bit though, and am very pleased with them both.


----------



## oviraicov (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: 20 ATMOS - 1545 MI*

Hello!
Please help me indentify this squale model. Thanks.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

This is my new acquistion....a Squale Corallo Carabinieri. (Squale made watches for the carabinieri as well as the Italian armed forces.) It has the coat of arms as well as the motto of the Carabinieri on the face (and the shark). It's 35mm and only 8.8mm thick, so it's sized more like a men's dress watch than a diver.







I'm not entirely sure that I like this bracelet. I have a NATO with Italian stripes that I could put on it, but I really think this watch calls for a stainless bracelet. Opinions?


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

That bracelet can be tuned to fit some older Squales and is really amazing when fitted out to do so.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I would keep it but maybe occasionally swap it onto some vintage rubber for variation.


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Love my Maxi on leather.


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

After servicing:


----------



## OneMoreOnce (Apr 6, 2010)

Gatt said:


> After servicing:


_*
Your watch is stunning! It has aged beautifully! Thanks for sharing...*_


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you!

Here is a better one (with Squale inscription less out of focus)


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Gatt said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is a better one (with Squale inscription less out of focus)


Beautiful watch. Love that shiny caseback especially. It's great-grandson says hi...


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

Knock knock, a little shark from Italy :-d would like to join the club ;-)















and an ugly (!) lume shot









Got mine today directly at the Milan store, what a place!! b-)
Ciaooo, :-!
R


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

erreeffe said:


> Knock knock, a little shark from Italy :-d would like to join the club ;-)
> 
> and an ugly (!) lume shot
> 
> ...


Complimenti. E bellissimo!


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

bvc2005 said:


> Complimenti. E bellissimo!


Grazie |>
Ciaooo, ;-)
R


----------



## HillbillyfromAL (Jul 19, 2014)

My new 1545G As you can tell the pip is practically useless. It really needs to be bigger. Other than that I love it.

One should not sacrifice liberty, for a false sense of security.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

A couple of quick pics of my new Squale Master. Pictures do not do this watch justice. 
Thanks to Jonathan at Page & Cooper, a great guy to deal with.


----------



## watchvic (Aug 15, 2013)

My first ever Squale arrived this morning!
A Vintage Master Ltd Ed. Its a beauty. Thanks Squale and Page & Cooper.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

watchvic said:


> My first ever Squale arrived this morning!
> A Vintage Master Ltd Ed. Its a beauty. Thanks Squale and Page & Cooper.
> View attachment 1635918
> View attachment 1635919
> View attachment 1635920


Lovely. Not seen the black being sported on here yet. Congratulations.


----------



## HillbillyfromAL (Jul 19, 2014)

I ordered a bezel insert for a rolex 16610 hoping it would be a match for the Green on my Squale and just swap them out so I could have a useful pip on the bezel. The green did not match at all, and the crap lume in the new pearl didn't glow but for a few seconds. I wound up taking the pearl out of the new bezel, and just installing it into my bezel. Then I drilled out the lume and used some lume tec I had to redo it. I think it turned out great and I would say to anyone just looking to replace the pip on their Squale atmos 20 if you could source a actual rolex pearl that would be the way to go. Here's my new lume pearl









One should not sacrifice liberty, for a false sense of security.


----------



## HillbillyfromAL (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's the original pip








No you can't even see it this was about two hours with no recharge.

One should not sacrifice liberty, for a false sense of security.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice going Hillbilly, looks great!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

HillbillyfromAL said:


> I ordered a bezel insert for a rolex 16610 hoping it would be a match for the Green on my Squale and just swap them out so I could have a useful pip on the bezel. The green did not match at all, and the crap lume in the new pearl didn't glow but for a few seconds.


So the green didn't match, but did the bezel actually fit well?


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm from Singapore and I love this new piece.

Use to have a steinhart ocean vintage gmt, but it was getting too big for my wrists, so I was able to trade with someone with this squale. Which is actually a heritage but he changed out and lost the original maroon bezel.









anyone here has relumed their dials and pip? other things i would like to have is a 20/16mm oyster bracelet for that classical look.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just got this yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

rikk727 said:


> Just got this yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no more box? this is cool to have too..


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

kuang89 said:


> View attachment 1647025
> 
> 
> I'm from Singapore and I love this new piece.
> ...


Have the Steinhart OV1 and OV-GMT, and like them both very much, but at 42mm, can see if they might be a bit on the large size if your wrists are small.

Also have the root beer bezel Squale. Like that as much and feel it's built equally as well.

Yours is very nice, but I was not aware of the Squale available with a Maroon bezel? If so, I would seriously consider getting one for sure.

If if you search for "relume" on the site, I am sure you will come across a recommended person on one of the threads. I have seen that before on the site. Good luck with it!


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Gorgeous GATT! I tried to jump on the reissue but they sold out quickly...only 60. "Settled" for the 20 ATMOS MAXI coming on Monday.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

How the hell does one remove the bezel?? It couldn't pry open like a rolex


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

How the hell does one remove the bezel?? It couldn't pry open like a rolex


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

Double posted


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

My 1st Squale on my favourite drink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I guess these guys are the Squale gateway drug. 

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

First Squale


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

hi. so glad i found this thread. i had no idea here were so many squale lovers out there

here is my root beer and tiger










i love squale. perfect size.

i have a rolex submariner and a rolex root beer and my squales are as good in every way other than the movement and maybe the bezel clicks. although the 2892 in the tiger is very decent movement indeed. the lume is not great compared to seiko or aquadive or helson. but then its not supposed to be. a rolex does not glow like a seiko. also strength of lume is misleading. its how long it lasts. any watch lookes lumed when its just been max charged. i have a ball diver gmt that gets whipped on lume next to a seiko for a few hours - but in the middle if the night the ball is the daddy cas it never goes out.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

squale root beer vs rolex root beer

one cost me 500 dollars. one cost me 6000. honestly i love both but the squale holds it own in all areas. i guess not totally fair as the squale is new and the rolex is 25 years old. if i had to flip one the rolex would go. and i love that rolex. thats how highly i rate squale.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

I also think that the tiger is perhaps the cheapest dive watch in the market with a 2892 movement. victorinox do one for a bit more but that's all I can find in this price range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is my Squale


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

tobytobes said:


> squale root beer vs rolex root beer
> 
> one cost me 500 dollars. one cost me 6000. honestly i love both but the squale holds it own in all areas. i guess not totally fair as the squale is new and the rolex is 25 years old. if i had to flip one the rolex would go. and i love that rolex. thats how highly i rate squale.


I'm with you on the Squale all the way, really like my root beer bezel one picked up a little while ago when they became available again, but that Rolex is just killer! One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks. it's power to squale that they can look good in such company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

The lighting in that pic is super weird, I cant see any markings on the dial. It looks like its a sterile dial lol


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

I think this watch is a little bit of a challenge to find the strap I'm completely happy with. I tried orange Zulu, Hirsh Pure, and now Hadley Roma Sail Cloth, 
but I’m not done, next will probably be a Horween black with orange or white stitch.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've learnt it the hard way and I can tell you all.

For squale 20 atmos, if you want to remove the bezel, do not remove it like you will do on a rolex sub. You will only bend the bezel beyond use and it'll still be attached on the watch, just that it cannot be rotated.

You have to take out the bezel insert and remove the bezel assembly from the bezel retaining strip of metal.

*DO NOT PRY IT FROM THE SIDE LIKE A ROLEX BEZEL*


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

black watch said:


> I think this watch is a little bit of a challenge to find the strap I'm completely happy with. I tried orange Zulu, Hirsh Pure, and now Hadley Roma Sail Cloth,
> but I'm not done, next will probably be a Horween black with orange or white stitch.


I find the combination on this site quite lovely, may be something you would like to try?
worn&wound | Fall Style Guide: 6 Classics To Take You Into Fall - worn&wound


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Tried on a brown leather strap with my Vintage Master. I think it works as an alternative to the stock black option. (Bit of a long shot I know, but if anyone has a suggestion for a bracelet option for this watch with end links that might work, please let me know).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On SNPR strap


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

squale do a pretty nice looking mesh bracelet that could fit.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

tobytobes said:


> squale do a pretty nice looking mesh bracelet that could fit.


Thanks - not really a big fan of mesh tbh.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

mesh bracelets all depend on the quality imo. get a poor quality one and they are horrible. get a nice chunky one and they can look good


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

My mint on leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

New Squale 50 atmos wth blasted case. Beautiful.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn that B-Blast looks good.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Gatt said:


> New Squale 50 atmos wth sand blasted case. Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)

SQUALE Master SUPERMATIC
100ATM from 1969:


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

> Looks very good , is that the supermatt or new Satinato , or did you have it done separately ?


I dont know. I have bought it in Squale (Milan, Italy) two days ago. They call it "sabbiato" (blasted). It was from a pre-production batch.

I saw the blasted blu bezel + blu dial as well. Beautiful.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Gatt said:


> I dont know. I have bought it in Squale (Milan, Italy) two days ago. They call it "sabbiato" (blasted). It was from a pre-production batch.
> 
> I saw the blasted blu bezel + blu dial as well. Beautiful.


cheers , it must be what Page and Cooper call the new Satinato version on their website then - looks good as does the new blue version as you say - not sure which one to go for !


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> cheers , it must be what Page and Cooper call the new Satinato version on their website then - looks good as does the new blue version as you say - not sure which one to go for !


Yes, it is the "Satinato". At Squale they did not mention at all it was a Limited Edition. Weird.

Honestly, I lose interest in blue watches after some time. They are beautiful at first, then it happens.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

It's a name to differentiate between one editon and another


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone able to fit generic oyster bracelets onto this watch?

I'm looking for a 20/16 mm taper bracelet to fit this watch.


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

IMO the Oyster link is too modern for a 50 atmos. Actually, on my new "Satinato" I'm using the black PVD Squale mesh.

And IMO, Squale lacks a nice SS (tapered and vintage-style) bracelet for his watches.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

It would be really nice if they came out with a SEL bracelet for the 50 Atmos 

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> It would be really nice if they came out with a SEL bracelet for the 50 Atmos
> 
> "I'm just a hobo"


Most vintage Squales came with straight end links like this one. I'd be happy if Squale came out with a new one.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

The 50 Atmos case isn't really designed for endlinks. Take a look inside the lugs and you'll notice the case runs parallel to the lugs, rather than curving with the dial itself - making it a tonneau shape if you were to remove the lugs themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got a Squale 2002 this am, i just wanna know if the bezel is bidirectional. Thanks.


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

kuya said:


> I just got a Squale 2002 this am, i just wanna know if the bezel is bidirectional. Thanks.


Yes it is. Push the bezel and you can rotate it in both directions.


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank u so much!


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

Squale Master Vintage reissue:


----------



## luminagain (Nov 1, 2014)

can anyone comment on the vanilla flavoured strap, quite like it to disappear soon, no comments along the lines of try swimming in the sea, whatever do you think ? Loving it 



Lumin said:


> I thought it may be rather nice, not this bloody fantastic, thanks Squale and to P & C for bringing it to the Uk. What a fantastic watch, this is a keeper, I love my Squale
> A


----------



## luminagain (Nov 1, 2014)

what i I mean , will that Vanilla smell ever go, its not nice. I’ve tried charcoal to vinegar.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I love the vanilla smell!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I buy then for the vanilla smell. 


Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

luminagain said:


> what i I mean , will that Vanilla smell ever go, its not nice. I've tried charcoal to vinegar.


You're the first person I've ever heard of that doesn't like the vanilla smell!! Takes all sorts I suppose


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

luminagain said:


> can anyone comment on the vanilla flavoured strap, quite like it to disappear soon, no comments along the lines of try swimming in the sea, whatever do you think ? Loving it


Hell yeah! I definitely would rock a vanilla flavored strap!

Just walk around all day licking my wrist.


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Gatt said:


> Squale Master Vintage reissue:


killer


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Vanilla-flavoured?
Did you taste it?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have - funnily enough it doesn't taste of vanilla


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Matt_wool83 said:


> I have - funnily enough it doesn't taste of vanilla


I am compelled to ask. What did it taste like?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

bvc2005 said:


> I a compelled to ask. What did it taste like?


Like rubber


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

bvc2005 said:


> I a compelled to ask. What did it taste like?


Just lick one yourself, be adventurous!!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Just lick one yourself, be adventurous!!


I would, If I'd one to lick!


----------



## luminagain (Nov 1, 2014)

I’m loving the watch and colour combo with the blue strap, I think the vanilla is a bit of marmite thing, you either love it or hate it, the flavour will go and I’ll wonder what the fuss was about. I would like to see it on a metal mesh when I can, don’t get me wrong, love the whole look of and style of Squale, just its my first rubber banded watch.
cheers folks


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

luminagain said:


> I'm loving the watch and colour combo with the blue strap, I think the vanilla is a bit of marmite thing, you either love it or hate it, the flavour will go and I'll wonder what the fuss was about. I would like to see it on a metal mesh when I can, don't get me wrong, love the whole look of and style of Squale, just its my first rubber banded watch.
> cheers folks


I want a flavored strap!!! Where do I find one?!?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

My Squale came with a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap and the vanilla smell is fantastic...
http://www.bonettocinturini.it/


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I want a flavored strap!!! Where do I find one?!?


At _FlavouredStraps"R"Us_


----------



## Peppe (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm working on becoming a member of your fantastic unofficial club and would just like to complement all of you on your great looking watches! Really find all Squales to be really great looking which is not the case for many manufacturers!

Still looking for a great condition 50 Atmos made before they engraved the logo on the case side, but just can't seem to find one. That no one like to sell has to be a good sign ;-)

One of these days I will join you!


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

My entry card and it's homage in black 









Just kidding of couse, but the Squale Blue Ray is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

That one on the left is such a Squale copy!!!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Bad joke?


Okay I'll stop lol


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

It's the same joke I made..calling the black one the homage so it works for me


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

sdiver68 said:


> It's the same joke I made..calling the black one the homage so it works for me


Very true! I should pay more attention


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

You have two very beautiful watches there. Pretty much the exact two I would love to own. If I could I would have a Pepsi bezel master II and a 20 atmos maxi


----------



## spincircle (Jul 16, 2013)

So it looks like the 20 ATMOS Blueray will be my next diver. I've always wanted one in blue (I would have preferred at least one of the hands to be orange) and the size is great for a small wristed guy like myself.

I definitely want to get a nice brown leather strap with it (not a fan really of metal bracelets). I'm just debating which one and I'm wondering if anyone has found a nice matching colour. Traditionally, I prefer the "medium" browns, but longislandwatch has the 50 ATMOS paired with what looks like Horween Honey brown and it looks decent. I'm thinking either a Hirch Liberty or Horween (either maker) in a medium or light/honey brown (all have contrast stitching which looks pretty good). 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience or opinion on a good matching brown leather strap.

Thanks.


----------



## Wes Bourne (Sep 29, 2013)

From W&W's visit to Salon QP:


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

No way. I emailed Gnomon asking them to contact Squale and inquire if they are going a GMT and they replied saying that Squale had no intentions of making a GMT.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

That really is just a prototype. The dial doesn't even fit the case properly (outer numbers truncated). Seems they were asking customers what they thought and whether they should put something similar into production.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wes Bourne said:


> From W&W's visit to Salon QP:
> 
> View attachment 1988338


Tried that baby on and must admit I like the size! Love the idea of a Squale GMT.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I want them to make a 20 atmos GMT. A master II homage would be a big hit.


----------



## dapifurball (May 20, 2010)

A simply brilliant watch!!


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)

I finally joined the club! My 50th birthday watch arrived yesterday and I couldn't be more happy.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

cdnitguy said:


> I finally joined the club! My 50th birthday watch arrived yesterday and I couldn't be more happy.


What a beauty!!!


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

cdnitguy said:


> I finally joined the club! My 50th birthday watch arrived yesterday and I couldn't be more happy.




Great watch, mine says hello


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

This one is coming my way


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a 20 atmos with that beautiful blue dial. I just badly want the magnifier on the date and for whatever reason, Squale decided not to put that on for the blue dial! Don't know if I should buy it anyways or just wait and get the Steinhart Ocean 1 in blue...


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Anyone have pics of an ATMOS 20 (any colour) on an isofrane strap?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Gatt said:


> Squale Master Vintage reissue:


Very nice


----------



## Gavin_H (Aug 17, 2014)

zfromvan said:


> I just badly want the magnifier on the date and for whatever reason, Squale decided not to put that on for the blue dial!


It's because the blue ray has a domed sapphire, so it must be harder to fit a cyclops.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a 20 atmos with that beautiful blue dial. I just badly want the magnifier on the date and for whatever reason, Squale decided not to put that on for the blue dial! Don't know if I should buy it anyways or just wait and get the Steinhart Ocean 1 in blue...
> View attachment 2029434


I think gnomon can swap the crystal for you, I'd contact them


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Peppe said:


> I'm working on becoming a member of your fantastic unofficial club and would just like to complement all of you on your great looking watches! Really find all Squales to be really great looking which is not the case for many manufacturers!
> 
> One of these days I will join you!


+1
Maybe next week if everything is OK


----------



## Peppe (Mar 12, 2014)

birdynamnam said:


> +1
> Maybe next week if everything is OK


Lucky you! I'm really struggling to find someone who likes to part from his/her 50 Atmos without the logo on the case. Search continues! All help appreciated!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

cdnitguy said:


> I finally joined the club! My 50th birthday watch arrived yesterday and I couldn't be more happy.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Loving the Squale. My only gripe about it is that the lume pip is the micropenis of lume pips... Also winter is already here


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

zfromvan said:


> I'm so close to pulling the trigger on a 20 atmos with that beautiful blue dial. I just badly want the magnifier on the date and for whatever reason, Squale decided not to put that on for the blue dial! Don't know if I should buy it anyways or just wait and get the Steinhart Ocean 1 in blue...


The date magnifier cyclops is easily glued on, or taken off by removing the glue if a watch has 1 that you don't like, by many good watch repair shops. There are DIY instructions and vids available for the adventurous but I would just pay the $25.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

sdiver68 said:


> The date magnifier cyclops is easily glued on, or taken off by removing the glue if a watch has 1 that you don't like, by many good watch repair shops. There are DIY instructions and vids available for the adventurous but I would just pay the $25.


The blue dial 20 Atmos has a domed crystal. I would advise not applying a cyclops. It will turn out messy and won't mount right.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got this new bracelet.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

DirtyHarrie said:


> The blue dial 20 Atmos has a domed crystal. I would advise not applying a cyclops. It will turn out messy and won't mount right.


Good point. It's been done before with good results but probably better results just replacing the whole crystal.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New member to the squale club here


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


long exposure with the seconds hand is excellent


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

Just back from the post office
Just time to swap the rubber for a black leather strap
Just to tell you that I've joined the club...







Just to say I'm a happy bunny
:-d
This domed sapphire is beautiful 
(but it's so hard to avoid the reflection on it )


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't beat Squale domes


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

This domed sapphire



..b-)


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Taking care of business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys, I've decided to pull the trigger on a Squale 20 atmos. My only problem is deciding whether or not to get the blue sunburst dial with domed sapphire or the all black version with flat sapphire and the cyclops. I have no issues with the cyclops and actually quite like it. I am completely torn on which one to go with!!! I'm thinking that I'll also buy an isofrane strap to go with it.

Anybody have any pics of the blue atmos with isofrane?

Thanks!!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to pull the trigger on a Squale 20 atmos. My only problem is deciding whether or not to get the blue sunburst dial with domed sapphire or the all black version with flat sapphire and the cyclops. I have no issues with the cyclops and actually quite like it. I am completely torn on which one to go with!!! I'm thinking that I'll also buy an isofrane strap to go with it.
> 
> Anybody have any pics of the blue atmos with isofrane?
> 
> Thanks!!


Cyclops all the way




























Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Dookie (Apr 10, 2007)

I was in Singapore for a short holiday and dropped by Gnomon Watches. Only to find out they are running a Black Friday special for their watches!
Bought 2 Squales myself. And as usual, top service from Anders and boys. So for those who are on the fence, this is a great chance!
Now, thinking if I should drop by again tomorrow for the 101Atmos to complete the collection.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Just bought this 101 Atmos from a forum member.










Having only seen Squale 20 Atmos I thought they were just another sub homage company. When I saw the 101 Atmos I did some research and found they were much more. Glad I did - I really like this watch.


----------



## dapifurball (May 20, 2010)

50Atmos


----------



## benjamin1979 (Nov 28, 2014)

Am about to become a member of this club! Am awaiting imminent arrival of the heritage. Have seen the question asked but not really seen an answer that really answers the question of jubilee / two tone bracelet for the squale 1545. Can anyone recommend anything with regards to this? Am not looking to change the standard one straight away but it would be nice to see pics of any that have made this change!


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

In my mind Squale is all about your second sentence.



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Having only seen Squale 20 Atmos I thought they were just another sub homage company. When I saw the 101 Atmos I did some research and found they were much more. Glad I did - I really like this watch.


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> Hey guys, I've decided to pull the trigger on a Squale 20 atmos. My only problem is deciding whether or not to get the blue sunburst dial with domed sapphire or the all black version with flat sapphire and the cyclops. I have no issues with the cyclops and actually quite like it. I am completely torn on which one to go with!!! I'm thinking that I'll also buy an isofrane strap to go with it.
> 
> Anybody have any pics of the blue atmos with isofrane?
> 
> Thanks!!


I don't have an isofrane strap, but you can't go wrong with either of the models you are considering.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

rockandrye said:


> In my mind Squale is all about your second sentence.


I know lots of the watch makers have questionable or manufactured histories but Squale seems to have a good background. Other than the off the shelf Swiss ETA movements they do most of the work themselves in Switzerland.

I'm impressed with the quality and bang for the buck.


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on the blue squale. I decided to go with my original want and gut instinct and chose the blue squale. Got it from gnomon with the $50 off sale they're having. This will be my first auto, and I can't freaking wait!!
I don't plan on getting a winder, If I let the watch sit for a week or two without wearing it then manually wind it will I be okay?

I'll make sure to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> I don't plan on getting a winder, If I let the watch sit for a week or two without wearing it then manually wind it will I be okay?


It's ok if it stops from sitting off the wrist. Just give it a few cranks and it will wind up while you wear it.

Might want to save up for a winder. This hobby can get out of control.


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> It's ok if it stops from sitting off the wrist. Just give it a few cranks and it will wind up while you wear it.
> 
> Might want to save up for a winder. This hobby can get out of control.


Thanks. I'm lucky that I'm financially stable but I'm trying my hardest to not let this hobby get out of control. It's not really working. This being my first automatic, I'll probably want another right away lol.


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

I just joined the club a couple weeks ago, but haven't really had time to put up good pictures. I took this one on the drive to Grandma's house for Thanksgiving. I feel 40mm is actually a little small. If i line up the top lug with the top of my wrist it leaves about half an inch of my wrist bare on the bottom end. You can see what I mean in the picture. It just feels a little bit small. Anyway without further ado Here is my Squale!


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Blacktocomm said:


> I just joined the club a couple weeks ago, but haven't really had time to put up good pictures. I took this one on the drive to Grandma's house for Thanksgiving. I feel 40mm is actually a little small. If i line up the top lug with the top of my wrist it leaves about half an inch of my wrist bare on the bottom end. You can see what I mean in the picture. It just feels a little bit small. Anyway without further ado Here is my Squale!


Yeah, the 40mm size scares me because I have just about an 8" wrist. I really hope it works. What size is your wrist?


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is my daily beaten up Squale on a orange isofrane.









And the same one while renovating my house:


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> Yeah, the 40mm size scares me because I have just about an 8" wrist. I really hope it works. What size is your wrist?


I don't know the size of my wrist, and I don't have a tape measure to find out, but the 40mm is small. I am a runner who has pretty scrawny wrists and this watch feels small, so unless you are a tiny dude I would probably not go with 40mm unless you want a diver that looks like a dress watch.


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Krsants (Sep 26, 2014)

Officially a part of the club! Received this from a fellow WUS member, it's my first dive watch and I love it. Can anyone suggest where I could find some nice leather straps with side-stitching? I like the bracelet but want some options.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Mimoza said:


> Here is my daily beaten up Squale on a orange isofrane.
> 
> View attachment 2208722
> 
> ...


my god that poor Squale you brute

I am also in the construction industry but would never wear my Squale to work Infact I never wear a watch at work ever,
I just use my phone to see what time it is


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

If it's made for diving up to 50atmos, it just has to handle some chalk dust from drywalling &#55357;&#56835;
yes, the renovation was quite brute,

but i think watches are made to be worn...

The first dent or scratch is the worst, after that, there is no way back but using it!
(i still remember where and when the first scratch was made)

Here is a more friendly picture:
on a handmade waterproof oiled buffalo leather strap


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Krsants said:


> Officially a part of the club! Received this from a fellow WUS member, it's my first dive watch and I love it. Can anyone suggest where I could find some nice leather straps with side-stitching? I like the bracelet but want some options.


Nice 20 Atmos! For straps check out Tonezwatch.com - What Time Is It?. No affiliation. Just a satisfied customer. Here are some with my MkII Kingston.


----------



## nyquist88 (Oct 18, 2008)

First Squale.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

I want to join the club, but the models I like lack domed sapphire


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Blue 20 atmos. Absolutely gorgeous but I think it looks a tad bit too small on my near 8" wrist... What do you guys think? This is by far the nicest blue dial I have seen, I can't stop looking at it, the light makes is pop!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

zfromvan said:


> Blue 20 atmos. Absolutely gorgeous but I think it looks a tad bit too small on my near 8" wrist... What do you guys think? This is by far the nicest blue dial I have seen, I can't stop looking at it, the light makes is pop!
> View attachment 2309234
> 
> View attachment 2309242


Looks perfect imo!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, perfect size


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

zfromvan said:


> Blue 20 atmos. Absolutely gorgeous but I think it looks a tad bit too small on my near 8" wrist... What do you guys think? This is by far the nicest blue dial I have seen, I can't stop looking at it, the light makes is pop!


I agree with them, it looks very well sized to me. Enjoy the awesome!


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, I love it!


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapata


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

This one is in the mail..


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

Arrived! Don't have the tools to adjust the bracelet, and my 20mm NATO is still in the mail, so I squeezed this one on for now. Maybe a full review later, but for now, just happy to have it.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sentient_meat said:


> Arrived! Don't have the tools to adjust the bracelet, and my 20mm NATO is still in the mail, so I squeezed this one on for now. Maybe a full review later, but for now, just happy to have it.


Mines is still awaiting customs clearance here in the uk fair to say im not pleased!


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Mines is still awaiting customs clearance here in the uk fair to say im not pleased!


I ordered from a US vendor, so luckily it only took a couple of days. I'm assuming you ordered from Gnomon? Hopefully you get it soon, it's awesome. I already like it a lot more than my skx007. Completely different price point, I know, and it shows.


----------



## stevent (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally got around to taking photos of the 50 atmos. Beautiful shade of orange

Runs a little fast but other than that a great watch


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sentient_meat said:


> I ordered from a US vendor, so luckily it only took a couple of days. I'm assuming you ordered from Gnomon? Hopefully you get it soon, it's awesome. I already like it a lot more than my skx007. Completely different price point, I know, and it shows.


I got mines from longisland watch. I should have gone with fedex. I foolishly used usps and forgot they would have to trade it off to a uk courier. I think parcelforce are due to dispatch it to me but its still in customs. Starting to worry im not getting it.


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> I got mines from longisland watch. I should have gone with fedex. I foolishly used usps and forgot they would have to trade it off to a uk courier. I think parcelforce are due to dispatch it to me but its still in customs. Starting to worry im not getting it.


Good luck. That's who I ordered from as well. It showed "sold out" after I paid, so we must've gotten the last couple. I'm I Texas though, so it was quick.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sentient_meat said:


> Good luck. That's who I ordered from as well. It showed "sold out" after I paid, so we must've gotten the last couple. I'm I Texas though, so it was quick.


I saw a few things in the squale range were out of stock and thought it would go to out of stock when i got mine but i must have snagged the second last one! I did notice the page say out of stock after you had said you ordered one, i still had it bookmarked. How do you find the black seconds hand?


----------



## Sentient_meat (Dec 14, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> I saw a few things in the squale range were out of stock and thought it would go to out of stock when i got mine but i must have snagged the second last one! I did notice the page say out of stock after you had said you ordered one, i still had it bookmarked. How do you find the black seconds hand?


I have no issues with the black second hand; the lumed tip stands out well. And the 20mm Maratac finally made it in today.


----------



## collmehank (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been a lurker around here for some time. Mainly in the dive watch thread. I have a seiko already as my daily beater, but have always wanted to upgrade to a Squale. I've been looking at the blasted 50 atmos watches and was wondering if any of you had some pictures of them? I'm trying to decide if I should get the blue blasted, or blasted with black bezel. Or both? Who knows, just would like to see some better pictures of them in action. Thanks! Hope to soon join the Squale Squad


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Will be joining the club tomorrow according to USPS!

Have a 101 Atmos 2002 black en route and a 50 atmos 1521 blue en route...First question I will pose to the experts is what bracelet should I look at for the 50 atmos? The 101 is coming with an orange isofrane, black factory rubber with deployment and a mesh bracelet so I'm covered there.

Thanks and Cheers...

Brett


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

I love em both...pretty excited! Got a mesh coming for the 1521 as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got this in. Very impressed. Looks like a keeper. Took a few shots with my phone.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just in the door couldn't be happier








Having a hard time getting the screws of the bracelet


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Joining the club

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Loving my Squale since day 1. It's been incredibly accurate; running +3 sec/day! This is the only pic I have (please excuse the stickers--my 1-year-old daughter was bored on our flight home). I'm tempted to buy the 101 Atmos with the orange/black Bakelite bezel. It's beautiful!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, since this thread more or less made me buy squale , I just might as well join in 

Since yesterday evening


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

On mesh since this morning


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

What mesh is that? Looks good...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Riverboat said:


> What mesh is that? Looks good...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The guy who sold it to me said he got it from strapcode.


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

I joined the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (The knife is not a weapon as an admin pointed out, rather it is a Diving tool used to cut rope encase of entanglement underwater. I used it as a prop here to stay on them with diving with my Squale.)


----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

A few more to share.


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats? Got the same setup and have been really enjoying it. Very comfortable with the mesh...this ones a keeper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thought you Squale fans might like to see the PVD 101 Atmos with Orange dial,black bezel,black classic hand set & PVD Milanese Mesh I was able to demo this past weekend.Alas I did not keep it as the Orange shade has been changed from the FANTASTIC Florescent Pearl Orange of the old NOS dials to a more conservative shade.I will say that I absolutely LOVE the case,bezel & mesh bracelet & based on these factors have ordered the same watch with YELLOW dial(due in 2 weeks or so).


----------



## Bluesguitar (Jan 14, 2015)

Got my 20 Atmos Heritage last week and loving it. Terrific value. What got me were the gold accents as it looks great with my yellow gold wedding band. Would like to get a mesh band and a leather strap. Any recommendations?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey guys.
My Squale 20 Atmos is coming in a week time.
So I have been browsing this thread and found bits and pieces on the info about swapping a bezel insert.
Can someone here, with experience in doin it themselves, be kind enough to summarize everything i need to know about it?
Particularly:

1. Apart from the bezel inserts offered in Gnomon, will anything work without modification?
2. What are the steps to install it? I have seen a lot of videos on installing bezel inserts for 16610, which is snap on. Is it the same?

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

New to the club! 
First auto and I must say I think the classic is so much better looking in person than any of the pictures I have seen.

The feel is great and the 40mm size is perfect for me.

Also have to say I like the cyclops much more in person than I was expecting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesguitar (Jan 14, 2015)

Is there anything special about the bracelet's attachment to the watch on my 20 Atmos Heritage? I just ordered a generic leather strap and just noticed that the bracelet has screws on the link closest to the watch and I thought that was kind is unusual. I can see what I think are the spring bars under the bracelet at the lug-- is it just the usual drill removing the bracelet? Thanks.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't worry it's the usual drill to remove.The screws simply make it easier to size & are much more secure when compared to simple push pins.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody have a contact at Squale ?

other than their customer service email link which seems to be down this am as I am getting a "file error" when I try to complete the required info and send.

anyway in need of screws for the 20Atmos bracelet so far LongIsland Watch is unable to assist me odd as you would think these dealer of course have direct links and can source the parts??

Anyone know about Squales customer service ?

thanks

John
1454MI


----------



## Bluesguitar (Jan 14, 2015)

Can anyone give me some advice on freeing the bracelet from my 20 Atmos Heritage? I have a decent spring bar tool and I can get it into the opening and I feel like I'm compressing the bar but I can't seem to move it enough to release the bracelet from the watch. I've tried it with the bracelet broken open at the clasp so I can lay it flat and still no luck. Figured I'd check with you guys befor I messed with it more to see if there is something unusual about this one. Thanks!


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Just joined the club!














































I understand that this is an older model, and thus doesn't have the 'Squale' branding on the side, or the bezel insert with the shielded pip. Other than those things, hope that everything else checks out cos I got it for a very good price, and the watch is essentially LNIB.

I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

New member to the club! Just received my Squale 50 atmos in blue. So far, I really love it - beautiful and incredibly comfortable to wear. Purchased with the blue rubber strap, but have a brown maratac nato on the way and will add a mesh bracelet eventually. First impression is that it's fantastic. A couple interesting things I didn't expect though - it has a flat crystal, not domed, which was stated in the description when I purchased it, but Squale's website does list it as flat, so wrong description I suppose. Bit disappointing as I was expecting a domed crystal, but certainly not disappointing enough to return it. Also, the dial is more of a deep matte rather than the sunburst I see in many photos. I'm not sure if this is because I haven't seen it in the correct light yet or if the dial has changed. Regardless, it's a gorgeous colour, so no complaints. Super impressed by how well it hugs my wrist (6.75") and, in my opinion, fits perfectly. A couple obligatory wrist shots below. Glad to be part of the club!


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Squale like the majority of watches on the market uses flanged springbars so you will see this flange when looking down in the small slot adjacent to the solid end link. Just make sure you move the flange with your tiny forked tool tip rather than the tip end as it is into the springbar lug hole (not far) but its what holds the bracelet on the watch Applying an inward pressure will release the springbar try to do this on a white towel or washcloth that way if the springbar "pops" out you won't lose it. most jewelers carry them even the mall kiss's


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My ratty style Heritage...


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> My ratty style Heritage...


I've never seen that colour before is it blue and yellow or has the sun made it look a different colour?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So I decided to really go old school on the Squale 50 Atmos and put on a blue tropic style rubber strap and I gotta say it really does go well with the watch and adds 100% vintage vibe. My only grip is what I was afraid of in the beginning. The taper to 16mm is quite small ! But then again back in the 50's and 60's this was the norm. This is gonna seriously take some getting used to.

What do you think?


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

All these blue sunburst squales are killing me... I just bought a watch, I haven't received it and I already want to buy this too! Argh!!!


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

@danny T-lose the tropic, grab a mesh for that bad boy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Not a fan of mesh myself. I think the tropik looks great, though


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

DannyT: get used to it. Looks amazing and true to root form! HARD to beat.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> My ratty style Heritage...


Just because I'm sure I'm not the only one interested... that does not appear to be a standard Squale bezel.... Care to let us know how/where you sourced that one with the nice BIG lume pip? And of course I have to ask... does it come in black?

Thanks!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Riverboat said:


> @danny T-lose the tropic, grab a mesh for that bad boy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a mesh and that is what I was wearing it on for a while and then wanted to try the old school tropic. I do agree on mesh it's pretty killer.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone swapped out the seconds hand on a 20 atmos for one that has the dot closer to the center ala a proper submariner?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Joined the club recently and it's the first day on the wrist. Loving it so far:


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Loved my Squale 20 Atmos Militaire so much that I got its older brother, the 50 Atmos. I searched awhile for the older stock with the Tritium dial and the polished case without the engraving on the case, and I'm happy to find it here in WUS. Much thanks to jasonfrombu.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

B.Boston said:


> Just because I'm sure I'm not the only one interested... that does not appear to be a standard Squale bezel.... Care to let us know how/where you sourced that one with the nice BIG lume pip? And of course I have to ask... does it come in black?
> 
> Thanks!


This is the bezel mrwozza is using:

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=121547585187

That said, in his last pictures it seems like it has been distressed...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Finally got around to taking images of my 2 new Squale. Bead blasted blue and polished white, both 50 atmos.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

ceebee said:


> Finally got around to taking images of my 2 new Squale. Bead blasted blue and polished white, both 50 atoms.


That's a nice, well-matched pair


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

imagwai said:


> That's a nice, well-matched pair


Thanks imagwai


----------



## Bluesguitar (Jan 14, 2015)

Three weeks of ownership and loving my 20 Atmos Heritage 
My only frustration is not being able to free the spring bars to try the nice leather strap I have for it
I ordered a better spring bar tool and hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Any mesh, other than Squale's own mesh, to recommend for my 50 ATMOS? Getting a couple of NATO's tonight, just really jonesing to try out my very first mesh on my very first Squale and very first yellow dial.  


I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I had the pvd 50 atm for a while still missing


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

germy_wermy said:


> Any mesh, other than Squale's own mesh, to recommend for my 50 ATMOS? Getting a couple of NATO's tonight, just really jonesing to try out my very first mesh on my very first Squale and very first yellow dial.
> 
> I might as well be using a Gutenberg Press


Search Ebay for 20mm Mesh.Filter N.America ONLY.Look for seller wJean.Prices are up to about $60.00 now & shipping takes about 3 weeks from Canada but it's worth the wait.Look at the adjustable"H"bar model...


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Jstig77 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## patchyy (Feb 2, 2015)

hey guys, would love to hear thoughts from you guys that own a 50 atmos. I'm planning on purchasing one, but for the life of me I can't decide which combination to get.
I'm really drawn to the blue, but thought that maybe black would be a better option for everyday wear?
The polished really does look great, but then so does the matte look. And again perhaps something that would suit a more everyday type watch?
ahhh I really don't know!
Just wondering about why you guys went with your choice?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I think the blue is beautiful but polarizing. The black is probably the best choice.


patchyy said:


> hey guys, would love to hear thoughts from you guys that own a 50 atmos. I'm planning on purchasing one, but for the life of me I can't decide which combination to get.
> I'm really drawn to the blue, but thought that maybe black would be a better option for everyday wear?
> The polished really does look great, but then so does the matte look. And again perhaps something that would suit a more everyday type watch?
> ahhh I really don't know!
> Just wondering about why you guys went with your choice?


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

patchyy said:


> hey guys, would love to hear thoughts from you guys that own a 50 atmos. I'm planning on purchasing one, but for the life of me I can't decide which combination to get.
> I'm really drawn to the blue, but thought that maybe black would be a better option for everyday wear?
> The polished really does look great, but then so does the matte look. And again perhaps something that would suit a more everyday type watch?
> ahhh I really don't know!
> Just wondering about why you guys went with your choice?


I purchased the blue one because it's both unique and beautiful and the matte black one primarily because I got a great deal. That said, I think the non-matte black is best for everyday wear (unless you live in a tropical environment, then I think the blue works everyday, but not so much in the gray winters of Pennsylvania). But if you're really drawn to the blue, as you say, then I suspect that's the one for you.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

patchyy said:


> hey guys, would love to hear thoughts from you guys that own a 50 atmos. I'm planning on purchasing one, but for the life of me I can't decide which combination to get.
> I'm really drawn to the blue, but thought that maybe black would be a better option for everyday wear?
> The polished really does look great, but then so does the matte look. And again perhaps something that would suit a more everyday type watch?
> ahhh I really don't know!
> Just wondering about why you guys went with your choice?


I think I will eventually get a blue, but I was drawn to black.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Squale arrives at the Cracker Cottage in Florida............ please excuse the refection...The case is as pristine as it gets...the Squale mesh bracelet is ultra cool..(needs a link added) .....


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Heljestrand said:


> Squale arrives at the Cracker Cottage in Florida............ please excuse the refection...The case is as pristine as it gets...the Squale mesh bracelet is ultra cool..(needs a link added) .....


Wow, wish I had a wrist that could wear that. I've got a 1521 due Thursday; mesh bracelet should arrive Friday. How big is your wrist?


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Is that a WJean bracelet? Curious how easy\difficult it is to change that set up? Is there a notch in the back where you can get at the spring bar?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Wow, wish I had a wrist that could wear that. I've got a 1521 due Thursday; mesh bracelet should arrive Friday. How big is your wrist?


This particular Mesh bracelet is for a 7 inch wrist and it is SNUG. I need to either try the one last clasp adjustment or add a link for comfort. Really nice watch. It has competition coming today, an Oris Maldives. I originally had planned on adding a 50 atmos Squale but the 101 was too good of a deal in a package including Orange Isofrane and OEM Squale Black rubber strap. The mesh is also Squale signed and nice quality. I am trying to get to one really great daily wearer so that is where the Oris comes in to compete. It was the result of a trade for an AD purchased Longines Legend Diver in December. I really like the LLD and had called it my "mini-Grail" watch in the past but I tended to baby it a bit too much and so I thought I needed a bit more of a tool watch diver for daily wear. There is a possibility that I would keep both the Squale and the Oris but I won't know until I match them up side by side and on the wrist for a bit to judge how they fit my lifestyle needs. A Doxa or Aquadive is not out of the realm of possibilty either and perhaps a Sinn U-1. I really do not find tremendous pleasure in the hunt being a rather Minimalist guy who in the end finally finds out what works for me in other areas of life. So that is a long answer to your question but the watch currently is a bit too snug and I will adjust it once I would know that it is indeed a "keeper".


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

It's great to see Squale getting the respect they deserve.The Black 101 Atmos looks like it would be right at home with Mr.Bond & a tux.That Blue 50 Atmos,BEAUTIFUL!This came in late yesterday.I am just blown away by the value here.The bracelet links are secured by screw pins into threaded link ends(no little screws to lose).The green dial is simply perfect & reminds me of the Sierra Nevada evergreen forests.Squale ROCKS!


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

I have the blue matte version of the 50 atmos on the way. Excited to try out my first Squale and will share some pictures once it arrives.


----------



## Gavin_H (Aug 17, 2014)

I've got a 20 atoms maxi, love it, but I found out the hard way that a push pin holds on the divers extension when I tried using it and the watch fell off my wrist. Is there a simple solution to replace the push pin with something that won't fall out?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Gavin_H said:


> I've got a 20 atoms maxi, love it, but I found out the hard way that a push pin holds on the divers extension when I tried using it and the watch fell off my wrist. Is there a simple solution to replace the push pin with something that won't fall out?


...This is why you should ONLY dive with a Nato/Zulu strap.Bracelets do not belong in the watter IMO.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

Just 12 more days until I can officially join the club, looking forward to getting my 20 Atmos Blueray


----------



## Trainio (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Trainio said:


> View attachment 3031978


WHAAAAAAA! That looks amazing!

What bracelet is that??


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> WHAAAAAAA! That looks amazing!
> 
> What bracelet is that??


I'd like to know as well please!


----------



## Trainio (Feb 20, 2015)

It's a: Hadley-Roma Men's MB4226RWSandC20 20-mm. Warning, the lug fit is not flush and could do with some filling... but besides mesh, I think this bracelet does well playing to the vintage feel of this 39mm blast from the past.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Trainio said:


> It's a: Hadley-Roma Men's MB4226RWSandC20 20-mm. Warning, the lug fit is not flush and could do with some filling... but besides mesh, I think this bracelet does well playing to the vintage feel of this 39mm blast from the past.
> View attachment 3037634


Thanks, I'm going to give it a try on my vintage master too. The only other bracelet I'd tried before was from my Tudor sub and that didn't fit at all.

I have read on other topics that Hadley Roma bracelets are a bit cheap and nasty but this one looks a bit more solid?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Trainio said:


> It's a: Hadley-Roma Men's MB4226RWSandC20 20-mm. Warning, the lug fit is not flush and could do with some filling... but besides mesh, I think this bracelet does well playing to the vintage feel of this 39mm blast from the past.
> View attachment 3037634


Would these go on a 20 atmos case?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Would these go on a 20 atmos case?


Give it a try!


----------



## Trainio (Feb 20, 2015)

imagwai said:


> I have read on other topics that Hadley Roma bracelets are a bit cheap and nasty but this one looks a bit more solid?


Yes it does feel pretty good - good weight and finishing. I love how it tapers down to the clasp which helps the proportions of smaller watch.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It's great to see Squale getting the respect they deserve.The Black 101 Atmos looks like it would be right at home with Mr.Bond & a tux.That Blue 50 Atmos,BEAUTIFUL!This came in late yesterday.I am just blown away by the value here.The bracelet links are secured by screw pins into threaded link ends(no little screws to lose).The green dial is simply perfect & reminds me of the Sierra Nevada evergreen forests.Squale ROCKS!


You are right on!

Of the watches I got last year (top row), gotta say the Squale Root Beer Dial I got always impresses me with the overall build quality, easily directly comparable to the 2 Steinharts I also got last year (most expensive ones I got).

Will get the black "20" dome crystal Squale next this year! (Liking the green one also very much, nice!)


----------



## fatmanontwowheels (May 20, 2013)

I just picked up this Heritage from a member here and I am so impressed with the overall quality, fit and finish. I would rate the quality to be just as good as the 14060m Sub I used to own. Looking to see which model I want next .


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

fatmanontwowheels said:


> I just picked up this Heritage from a member here and I am so impressed with the overall quality, fit and finish. I would rate the quality to be just as good as the 14060m Sub I used to own. Looking to see which model I want next .


Man I'm going to miss that one 

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## andylow (Nov 29, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It's great to see Squale getting the respect they deserve.The Black 101 Atmos looks like it would be right at home with Mr.Bond & a tux.That Blue 50 Atmos,BEAUTIFUL!This came in late yesterday.I am just blown away by the value here.The bracelet links are secured by screw pins into threaded link ends(no little screws to lose).The green dial is simply perfect & reminds me of the Sierra Nevada evergreen forests.Squale ROCKS!


If I wanted to use a NATO strap on this watch, would I be able to get some regular spring bars in there?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

andylow said:


> If I wanted to use a NATO strap on this watch, would I be able to get some regular spring bars in there?


Yes,the bracelet has spring bar notches so it can be removed fairly easily.


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine arrived in the mail today! Amazed by the matte blue color, squale has really got color down! Very pleased based on my first impressions!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Very tricky crown on the 1521. From what I have read, it is not uncommon, perhaps even normal, for the crown to not pop out when full unscrewed, and to be position-sensitive when it comes to setting the date, time, and hand winding. For example, I have found that to hand wind it, I need to pull it out to the first click (date), then push it back in, sometimes several times, before I feel a slight "springiness"; only then can I hand wind it with feeling a pronounced resistance. 

Just curious how many have this experience with their 1521?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Very tricky crown on the 1521. From what I have read, it is not uncommon, perhaps even normal, for the crown to not pop out when full unscrewed, and to be position-sensitive when it comes to setting the date, time, and hand winding. For example, I have found that to hand wind it, I need to pull it out to the first click (date), then push it back in, sometimes several times, before I feel a slight "springiness"; only then can I hand wind it with feeling a pronounced resistance.
> 
> Just curious how many have this experience with their 1521?


My Squale vintage master is similar. Feels like it has tight seals. It takes a lot longer to set the date and time than on my other watches as a result. Perhaps just a feature of Squales in general?


----------



## andylow (Nov 29, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Very tricky crown on the 1521. From what I have read, it is not uncommon, perhaps even normal, for the crown to not pop out when full unscrewed, and to be position-sensitive when it comes to setting the date, time, and hand winding. For example, I have found that to hand wind it, I need to pull it out to the first click (date), then push it back in, sometimes several times, before I feel a slight "springiness"; only then can I hand wind it with feeling a pronounced resistance.
> 
> Just curious how many have this experience with their 1521?


New 1521 owner. Same issue.


----------



## chronocc (Dec 12, 2014)

My 1521 might have done this once or twice when I first got it. Doesn't happen anymore.. so I'm guessing the seals just needs to be broken in.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

chronocc said:


> My 1521 might have done this once or twice when I first got it. Doesn't happen anymore.. so I'm guessing the seals just needs to be broken in.


Mine seems to be improving. Screwing back down did not feel right. On other mechanicals, I would put slight pressure on the crown, rotate it backward a little until I could feel it pop into the threads, then screw it down. Could not get that feel with the Squale, and it did not see smooth screwing down. But after a few days now it seems fine. Same with advancing the date. Was not consistently advancing the date with each turn of the crown. But now it seems fine.


----------



## chronocc (Dec 12, 2014)

You're right about the screwing back down, if I feel any resistance because it hasn't caught onto the threads right then I unscrew and try again. Happens more often than I would like.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

ciclismosam said:


> Mine arrived in the mail today! Amazed by the matte blue color, squale has really got color down! Very pleased based on my first impressions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST PICKED UP THE SAME ONE. LOVE THE COLOR, STRAP IS A LITTLE WEAK, JUST BOUGHT A SANDBLASTED BRACELET FROM STRAPCODE (VIA AMAZON) WILL POST PICS WHEN RECEIVE IT.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

This just in...from a time capsule.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> This just in...from a time capsule.
> View attachment 3081305
> View attachment 3081313
> View attachment 3081321
> ...


Great Odin's raven!!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Great Odin's raven!!


It was you Matt who had the nerves of steel when we first heard about & saw this. I tried to communicate clearly but I was unhinged, you commented about the dual movement reference on the dial so very cool & diplomatically that Squale was being economically sound. I was hyperventalating by that point thinking about actually being able to reel her in. But she's with me now and my commitment to my Squale collection is ever so much strengthened...as is my collection itself. Yeah this one's a keeper and a heartbreaker. Thanks for the dramatic reaction...it mirrors my own.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> It was you Matt who had the nerves of steel when we first heard about & saw this. I tried to communicate clearly but I was unhinged, you commented about the dual movement reference on the dial so very cool & diplomatically that Squale was being economically sound. I was hyperventalating by that point thinking about actually being able to reel her in. But she's with me now and my commitment to my Squale collection is ever so much strengthened...as is my collection itself. Yeah this one's a keeper and a heartbreaker. Thanks for the dramatic reaction...it mirrors my own.


An awesome addition to an amazeballs collection. Glad I could help (emotionally ) reel her in brother.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Saturday night squale night


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh man I may never take this off!


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Just got my 20 Atmos Maxi dial today, and taught myself how to size and install SEL bracelets. No damage done...Maybe I should I switch careers, because this is a lot more fun.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm interested in the Maxi. I hate to ask about the lume, because I've learned not to really care, but the Maxi is said to have 
C3, and yet I read it's mediocre. Did the Maxi's always have C3, or is that something new? I inquired recently about a used Maxi and the owner said it didn't have C3. Is that possible?

I did read a lot of this thread, Gnomon commissioning the watch and all, but how long has it been out?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

On a Heuerville


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Following Trainio's example a couple of pages back, the Hadley Roma bracelet arrived today. Was a bit of a pain to fit but managed it eventually! Suits the watch really well. Have been wanting a bracelet for this for some time.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## andylow (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are several shots of my new 1521 on an assortment of NATO straps from www.cheapestnatostraps.com. And, yes, I realized after taking them that the watch was threaded backwards


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I just ordered the 20 Atmos Classic, so I guess I can join this fine thread


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Mine says hi!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

My 50 Atmos on a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I got a package from Singapore today 

My first Squale is the 20 Atmos Classic and I am very much in love. I don't know if I'll be wearing any of my other watches for a while. The watch is solid, but small (and handsome) enough to wear with a dress shirt. The bracelet is comfortable and easy to adjust, though I was disappointed that one of the screws broke while I was sizing it. I guess that link is now useless. Luckily, the rest were fine. I like the solid feel of this bracelet and the fact that the clasp is a bit more streamlined than the ones I have had on my Seiko divers. Overall, I am immensely pleased with this watch. I even like the cyclops, which was something I wasn't sure about.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

jdto said:


> I got a package from Singapore today
> 
> My first Squale is the 20 Atmos Classic and I am very much in love. I don't know if I'll be wearing any of my other watches for a while. The watch is solid, but small (and handsome) enough to wear with a dress shirt. The bracelet is comfortable and easy to adjust, though I was disappointed that one of the screws broke while I was sizing it. I guess that link is now useless. Luckily, the rest were fine. I like the solid feel of this bracelet and the fact that the clasp is a bit more streamlined than the ones I have had on my Seiko divers. Overall, I am immensely pleased with this watch. I even like the cyclops, which was something I wasn't sure about.


Congratulations! Did you get hit with Duties and taxes?


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations! Did you get hit with Duties and taxes?


Thank you. Yes, I did have to pay taxes, but the amount was small. Only about $25.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

"Hulk" homage sans cyclops arrived today. A real treat and a comfortable wearer once sized.


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

All that I can say is...wow! My current daily driver is an Omega Aqua Terra, but I've been keeping an eye out for something a little more black and stealthy, since causal is the norm in my business. I think that some of the various "blacked out" Rolexes that I've seen look cool, but their price is pushing into Patek Phillipe territory, so I pulled the trigger on a 1545 ATMOS 20 DLC, and it just came yesterday.

As an owner of various watches from Rolex and Omega in the past, I wasn't sure how this "lower end" Squale was going to compare, but I am impressed. It almost makes me feel silly for spending money on the more expensive watches in the past. My Squale's lume looks great, everything feels solid, and the fit and finish looks good. The DLC coating looks good, too.

If I had any criticisms, it would be that the case back and a piece of the bracelet folding mechanism are silver, but that could also be flipped around to be a positive, because it ties in the silver color of my wedding ring a little better to the watch. Plus, I usually wear straps instead of a bracelet.

I also don't love the short minute hand and Mercedes hour hand, but I'm considering getting different hands installed, anyways, and I'm also considering removing the cyclops, even though it is well done. I think the hands and cyclops go a bit too far in making this watch look like a Sub homage. Squale should have used their Atmos 50 hands and no cyclops, in keeping with their earlier Blancpain Fifty Fathoms 25 Atmos case from the 70s, so then people wouldn't as easily dismiss the 1545 series as simply a Sub homage:









Either way, I'm really impressed by this 1545 DLC, and if it becomes the daily driver that I expect, I might even sell my Omega. Here is my DLC on one of my favorite Perlon straps. Cheers!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase man! And very happy to hear the quality stands up to the higher tier brands! It looks great!



douglasf13 said:


> I think the hands and cyclops go a bit too far in making this watch look like a Sub homage.


As for it looking like a Sub homage I believe thats exactly what Squale was going for with the 20 atmos line.

If you feel its too homagey definitely take a look at the DLC 50 atmos!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Congrats on the purchase man! And very happy to hear the quality stands up to the higher tier brands! It looks great!
> 
> As for it looking like a Sub homage I believe thats exactly what Squale was going for with the 20 atmos line.
> 
> If you feel its too homagey definitely take a look at the DLC 50 atmos!


LOVE this watch.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Love mine


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

This watch (20 atmos root beer) is somewhat of an enigma to me. I've flipped a dozen watches in 2014 and it came close numerous times but managed to never wind up in the for sale pages. I mean it's only 40mm so it wears small, it's an odd color brown so it's difficult to match with straps, it has a double logo on the dial which is plain weird and it has polished case sides so it's a scratch magnet. By rights it should have been flipped.

Just threw a Fluco #8 Horween on it and love it all over again. :-d


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

douglasf13 said:


> Squale should have used their Atmos 50 hands and no cyclops, in keeping with their earlier Blancpain Fifty Fathoms 25 Atmos case from the 70s


I agree.

And well done, the Beretta black looks great.


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Congrats on the purchase man! And very happy to hear the quality stands up to the higher tier brands! It looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 50 atmos is a PVD, but not DLC, right? Either way, I prefer the size of the 20 Atmos. I've already got the cyclops off, but, man, that was a royal pain in the rear! I basically had to chip away at the thing, despite what all of the videos online show.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Squale Owners Club 
I'm a bit (very) taken with the Y1545 Heritage (20atm), but can't find one new anywhere - not even on Squale's website.... are they discontinued?
Many thanks, B


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

BenF said:


> Hi Squale Owners Club
> I'm a bit (very) taken with the Y1545 Heritage (20atm), but can't find one new anywhere - not even on Squale's website.... are they discontinued?
> Many thanks, B


Try long island watches or gnomon


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

BenF said:


> Hi Squale Owners Club
> I'm a bit (very) taken with the Y1545 Heritage (20atm), but can't find one new anywhere - not even on Squale's website.... are they discontinued?
> Many thanks, B


^^^What Andrew said.

They aren't discontinued, just Squale doesn't sell them directly. Seems that only ADs sell the 20 Atmos.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

BenF said:


> Hi Squale Owners Club
> I'm a bit (very) taken with the Y1545 Heritage (20atm), but can't find one new anywhere - not even on Squale's website.... are they discontinued?
> Many thanks, B


There is 1 in the sales Forum.https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/squale-20-atmos-heritage-1660746.html


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Allow me to join the club! Just recently acquired the Squale Militaire model a couple of weeks ago and I'm over the moon with this. Prior to this I had my mind set on the Maxi model because it was the closest homage to my birth year Sub (1680) but the Militaire was ticking alot of boxes for me as well. In luck, I had the opportunity to compare both side by side in real life and the MI just blew me away with its fauxtina markers and black stealthy hands.

So I proceeded with my purchase through http://www.wristsolution.com with a smooth transaction and they're a real pleasure to deal with. Accuracy have been a consistent -2sec per day and the watch sit very nicely on my tiny 6.2inch wrist. Bracelet sizing was a breeze which is a bonus after reading some reviews about the screws having too much Loctite making it near impossible to budge. The lume was also a concern but it's rather adequate for me. I'd say it's comparable to Seiko 5's but not as torch-like as their dive watches.

Here are some pics!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

bulletz said:


> Allow me to join the club! Just recently acquired the Militaire model a couple of weeks ago and I'm over the moon with this. Prior to this I had my mind set on the Maxi model because it was the closest homage to my birth year Sub (1680) but the Militaire was ticking alot of boxes for me as well. In luck, I had the opportunity to compare both side by side in real life and the MI just blew me away with its fauxtina markers and black stealthy hands.
> 
> So I proceeded with my purchase through Welcome to WRIST SOLUTION online store!. Transaction was smooth and a pleasure to deal with. Accuracy have been a consistent -2sec per day and the watch sit very nicely on my tiny 6.2inch wrist. Bracelet sizing was a breeze which is a bonus after reading some reviews about the screws having too much Loctite making it near impossible to budge. The lume was also a concern but it's rather adequate for me. I'd say it's comparable to Seiko 5's but not as torch-like as their dive watches.
> 
> Here are some pics!


Congratulations on the awesome purchase!
The militaire is surely one of the best squales around.
Here's my heritage , also from Wristsolution. 



















Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Bad-A$$ Squale!


----------



## watchgear (Feb 12, 2015)

Excited to join the club, and with my first post no less! 
I have both the blue and black polished version 1521 (50 Atmos) Squales. Here are my pics:


----------



## rfc16 (May 20, 2014)

Joined the club yesterday. Really enjoying the high quality finish. Watch feels amazing on the wrist, and is perfectly balanced. Bravo Squale


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW!JUST WOWWW!!!All the new Squale watches look AWESOME!HUGE Congratulations to everyone & WELCOME to new WUS member!I'll add a few pics of my new Root Beer.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Could someone please explain what the main difference between the 20 atmos Maxi and Classic is? Do they both have a cyclops? I'm loving Squale and can't make up my mind on which one to go for... Thanks in advance.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Classic has applied markers with a metal ring on a glossy dial. The maxi has printed markers with white rings on matte dial. Attached is a photo of my classic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Maxi







...My $ would go Maxi(or Military or DLC,,,SORRY).


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Maxi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I thought you have the root beer!


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

I received my Atmos 20 Classic earlier this month. I spent a couple of months reading the various forum threads and got quite an education. Thanks to everyone who has posted. I found the answer to all my questions without even having to post.

The Classic is a great watch. It is the right size for my small wrist. I am happy to join this club.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Sticks83 said:


> My 50 Atmos on a jubilee bracelet.


Is it possible to reload this photo? Wonder if the bracelet had SEL or no.

Edit: Photo just loaded. Still couldn't figure the ends tho.

Thanks!


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

I realize I may get some biased opinions here, but someone convince me that the Atmos 20 (Maxi or Classic) is a good purchase for me. Do I really need it as I already have a Seiko 007? 

Also, what's the impression of the Heritage vs one of the blacks? Black is probably a little dressier??

ETA: can anyone show a pick with both the 007/009 and the Atmos 20? Do they wear similar? I dont have a huge wrist, 7.25 so that's why I am leaning to the Squale over the Steinhart...


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

cidcock said:


> I realize I may get some biased opinions here, but someone convince me that the Atmos 20 (Maxi or Classic) is a good purchase for me. Do I really need it as I already have a Seiko 007?
> 
> Also, what's the impression of the Heritage vs one of the blacks? Black is probably a little dressier??
> 
> ETA: can anyone show a pick with both the 007/009 and the Atmos 20? Do they wear similar? I dont have a huge wrist, 7.25 so that's why I am leaning to the Squale over the Steinhart...


Both are really extraordinary watches for their price.
But I think the Squale 20 Atmos is a lot of upgrade from 007, considering the price difference.

With the 20 Atmos you get:
-A higher beat and more robust Swiss movement
-Hacking and handwinding
-Better bracelet
-Better resale value

With SKX007, you get:
-Better lume
-Parts for modding are easier to source

You be the judge.
Or just get both.


----------



## Bluesguitar (Jan 14, 2015)

I got the heritage Maxi about 3 months ago and I love it. Perfect size, unique color combo, superior build and a great movement at this price point.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

The bracelet does not have SEL. It was almost pretty flush against the case. I believe I purchased it from Amazon.



Bugra said:


> Is it possible to reload this photo? Wonder if the bracelet had SEL or no.
> 
> Edit: Photo just loaded. Still couldn't figure the ends tho.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

This thread rocks! I ordered the 1521 with the sunburst blue dial, but then learned that it was sold out. So I'm playing the waiting game now. Really, really love the looks of that blue dial and matching bezel!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I love my blue its great.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Regenboog (Nov 1, 2014)

secfincorp said:


> View attachment 3582570


Wow! Blue Ocean? Which bracelet is this? Some more pics please!


----------



## OneMoreOnce (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr. Clemson said:


> This thread rocks! I ordered the 1521 with the sunburst blue dial, but then learned that it was sold out. So I'm playing the waiting game now. Really, really love the looks of that blue dial and matching bezel!


Here's the Atmos 20 in blue/blue - hard to catch the shimmering rays in a photo but this one shows them to some extent. Very pleased with my new (well, ten days old) Squale:


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

Is there a black Version without the cyclops?


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Strap code sandblasted engineer bracelet. I have tried a few different bracelets and this by far looks the best

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

cidcock said:


> Is there a black Version without the cyclops?


Here you go my friend.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

secfincorp said:


> View attachment 3598882
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk 2


That's sweet! Such a cool look


----------



## rfc16 (May 20, 2014)

Though I'd share this....matches the poster perfectly


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

cidcock said:


> Is there a black Version without the cyclops?


Yes - model 1545-MI. Here it is:

Squale 200 meter Maxi Swiss Automatic Dive watch with Domed Sapphire Crystal #1545-MI


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

I am doing everything I can to not join the Squale owners club, but my strength is wearing down and I may be getting one soon. Question though, I think I am going to get the Heritage but I am wondering how easy it is to get a black bezel insert, just in case I want to switch out the root beer one. 

Suggestions?


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I think gnomon or long island sell inserts in the accessory section.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

rfc16 said:


> Though I'd share this....matches the poster perfectly


not usually a fan of that light of blue...
it really pops though.

too bad they are sold out right now,
but its definitely going on my list.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

JBowen said:


> I am doing everything I can to not join the Squale owners club, but my strength is wearing down and I may be getting one soon. Question though, I think I am going to get the Heritage but I am wondering how easy it is to get a black bezel insert, just in case I want to switch out the root beer one.
> 
> Suggestions?


http://www.gnomonwatches.com/accessories/squale-accessories

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

secfincorp said:


> Strap code sandblasted engineer bracelet. I have tried a few different bracelets and this by far looks the best
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk 2


 What I need!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Now the real question is, with the 20 Atmos heritage (black gilt dial with root beer bezel) I am under the impression there is a Maxi dial version, but I have asked about the few in the sales forum right now, and they have the applied indices, even though they looked to be the Maxi. It is a toss up for me right now between the standard black Maxi dial 20 and the Heritage, but if I can find a Heritage Maxi, its a done deal.

Any advice on that?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

JBowen said:


> Now the real question is, with the 20 Atmos heritage (black gilt dial with root beer bezel) I am under the impression there is a Maxi dial version, but I have asked about the few in the sales forum right now, and they have the applied indices, even though they looked to be the Maxi. It is a toss up for me right now between the standard black Maxi dial 20 and the Heritage, but if I can find a Heritage Maxi, its a done deal.
> 
> Any advice on that?


I'm not crazy about the Brown bezel insert on the Heritage,unbalances the look IMO.Stick w/Maxi 20 or go Root Beer.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

So I am trying to buy a Squale 20 Maxi dial but no one that is selling on the sales forum will respond. If anyone has one they're looking to get rid of, PM me please.

Joining the club!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Squale - Meet Heuerville

These two make a wonderful combo together.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

My new 20 atmos Maxi is getting dropped in the mail tomorrow......now I only need a nice brown leather minimal stitching strap.......any suggestions?


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

The 50 atmos came in over the weekend to join the Root beer. 








Now, I'm even starting to eye the 101 atmos.


----------



## theprodigy351 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all,

Long time lurker here and proud to announce that this is my first post. I've been looking to purchase my first "real" (over $200) watch and have been looking for the best sub homage I can afford. Came down to the Steinhart and the Squale, and I have to say the sizing and the overall look of the Squale has won me over. I clicked over to longislandwatch and was about to pull the trigger on the 20 ATMOS Classic but sure enough, they're sold out. I signed up for the waitlist, but my question is, does anyone know how long these things go out of stock for? Any other trusted sources? I looked at gnomon but they don't seem to have the classic with black dial and white lume. Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## wyattt.r (Jun 20, 2014)

theprodigy351 said:


> I signed up for the waitlist, but my question is, does anyone know how long these things go out of stock for? Any other trusted sources? I looked at gnomon but they don't seem to have the classic with black dial and white lume. Any info is greatly appreciated!


I was in the same position with the blueray about a month ago. Really wanted one and they were out of stock. I sent an email to longislandwatch and heard back from the owner within a day. I recommend shooting him an email, he has been very helpful in my exchanges with him.

I hope your watch is in stock soon!

Wyatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincente (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Everyone
Just picked up my Squale 20 Atmos Maxi. They are still available at gnomon. I ordered it from Canada and paid only $19 in import taxes which i am absolutely
shocked about. I thought it would be a lot more. Anyway my other watches are Invicta diver, Seiko Monster 2nd Gen SRP307, Seiko SKX007, and this watch is 
by now my favorite. After wearing my monster for a year and then switching over to an invicta one day i realized i cant wear large heavy pieces anymore. I decided to spend a little more and get myself a proper diver that doesn't feel like an anchor on the wrist. As soon as it came in i took the bracelet off and put on a nato to reduce the weight. Before removing the bracelet i attempted to size it so i can still wear it now and then but i could not unscrew the links. Its like they were super glued. Overall i am very happy with the purchase. Watch came out to $630 CAD and for that kind of money its almost impossible to find a watch like this that fits all my criteria. One cool thing about the watch is the lume. The dials are brighter than the hour markers so when you are looking at the dial in the dark it has a 3d look. Its pretty cool.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

theprodigy351 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Long time lurker here and proud to announce that this is my first post. I've been looking to purchase my first "real" (over $200) watch and have been looking for the best sub homage I can afford. Came down to the Steinhart and the Squale, and I have to say the sizing and the overall look of the Squale has won me over. I clicked over to longislandwatch and was about to pull the trigger on the 20 ATMOS Classic but sure enough, they're sold out. I signed up for the waitlist, but my question is, does anyone know how long these things go out of stock for? Any other trusted sources? I looked at gnomon but they don't seem to have the classic with black dial and white lume. Any info is greatly appreciated!


You can try wrist solution.
Try emailing the owner, Yeow first to ask about the stock before buying.
He is a great guy to deal with. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone has any recommendations for a strap that would look great on a Heritage or Root Beer?
Please post some pics of em!


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> Does anyone has any recommendations for a strap that would look great on a Heritage or Root Beer?
> Please post some pics of em!


I find the stock bracelet on the Root Beer to be exceedingly comfortable but at times I've put mine on a two-piece medium to medium dark brown nylon strap.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

inkonx said:


> I find the stock bracelet on the Root Beer to be exceedingly comfortable but at times I've put mine on a two-piece medium to medium dark brown nylon strap.


That looks awesome!
And I agree the stock bracelet is the obvious first choice.
However I was just thinking to put on some different shoes every once in a while. 
I've only seen it on brown straps so far. Wonder how it looks like on black.

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Squale - Meet Heuerville
> 
> These two make a wonderful combo together.


What a great combo! Really sets off the blue. Congrats.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Joining the club fellas


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

JBowen said:


> Joining the club fellas


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

JBowen said:


> Joining the club fellas


Ya done good.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

inkonx said:


> I find the stock bracelet on the Root Beer to be exceedingly comfortable but at times I've put mine on a two-piece medium to medium dark brown nylon strap.


What strap is that? Looks good.


----------



## Petroni (Apr 19, 2015)

I just joined the club with a beautiful 101. Quick question: how to remove the bezel in this model?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Petroni said:


> I just joined the club with a beautiful 101. Quick question: how to remove the bezel in this model?


Move or remove? Push down to move, throw watch at wall to remove


----------



## Petroni (Apr 19, 2015)

Watch is used and I need to polish between the glass and bezel. I suppose that the piece that I need to polish is the one retaining the bezel but I'm not sure. I'll try the wall first. In case it doesn't work any other suggestions? ;-)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Petroni said:


> Watch is used and I need to polish between the glass and bezel. I suppose that the piece that I need to polish is the one retaining the bezel but I'm not sure. I'll try the wall first. In case it doesn't work any other suggestions? ;-)


.....Email Nelly in Milano,she'll find out for you...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

You guys mind if I take up bandwidth?


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Snowflake hands looking good here.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

inkonx said:


> The 50 atmos came in over the weekend to join the Root beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful picture and two great watches! Wear them in good health!

One small detail I'd like to point out is that the 20 ATMOS is a Heritage not a Root Beer. Personally, I like the Heritage better. Great pair!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> That's a beautiful picture and two great watches! Wear them in good health!
> 
> One small detail I'd like to point out is that the 20 ATMOS is a Heritage not a Root Beer. Personally, I like the Heritage better. Great pair!


Hard to tell in the pic if the dial is brown or black but it looks like a brown dialed root beer to me.

Edit: Never mind lol that's the reflection of his hand. Definitely a Heritage


----------



## watchgear (Feb 12, 2015)

Just wanted to give folks a heads up of eBay offerings of new Squales by ZuluTimeZone (ZTZ).
(ZTZ used to be an authorized dealer for Squale for the last several years, until recently when a new U.S. Distributor took that away). 

Jeff Fogel, the webmaster for ZTZ, is selling off ZTZ's remaining Squale inventory on eBay now. Jeff's eBay account name is rimcs. Among them is a blue 1521 bead blasted Squale. 

Apparently there's a parts issues with Squale and they are currently out of dials, hands, cases, and other components to build watches for their 1521 and 2002 series. I've been told the backorder for these watches will be mid June or possibly later. 

Disappointed to see ZTZ go as an authorized dealer. They were very competitive in their pricing, unlike the other online AD that remains. ZTZ told me they will continue to honor the warranties for Squales and assist their customers. 

(To Mod: feel free to repost in another forum/thread)


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Domed, cyclops-less glass from one of the other 20 Atmos models and hands from the Vintage Master. Huge thanks to Anders at Gnomon at Nelly at Squale (respectively) for helping to make it happen.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

olandsoreal said:


> View attachment 3801650
> 
> 
> Domed, cyclops-less glass from one of the other 20 Atmos models and hands from the Vintage Master. Huge thanks to Anders at Gnomon at Nelly at Squale (respectively) for helping to make it happen.


That looks fantastic !

Had no idea that Gnomon could/would do mods on their watches ! This is interesting.

Regards,


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Holiday, last day on vacation in Turkye!


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> That looks fantastic !
> 
> Had no idea that Gnomon could/would do mods on their watches ! This is interesting.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks.

Gnomon did the glass before posting the watch to me.
I ordered the hands from Squale and had a watchmaker fit them here.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I just picked up this 20 ATM Blueray and I feel like it's been missing from my collection forever. This will be a frequent wearer for sure:


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

rolandsoreal said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Gnomon did the glass before posting the watch to me.
> I ordered the hands from Squale and had a watchmaker fit them here.


Oh, OK.

I thought that Gnomon had done the whole mod for you.

Actually, those are the exact hands that Squale should have fitted on the 20 Atmos, so as not to look too much like a Sub with the Merc-style handset, and to keep more in line with their other offerings in their line-up.

Looks great !

Regards,


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> I just picked up this 20 ATM Blueray and I feel like it's been missing from my collection forever. This will be a frequent wearer for sure:
> 
> View attachment 3811130


I've had my Blueray for about a month - now with a new strap in "camo" blue:


----------



## dapifurball (May 20, 2010)

Beams 50 atmos


----------



## okidoc01 (Jul 30, 2013)

Heritage and a dog









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*

In excellent vintage condition on original full length Squale bracelet.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*

Love the 2001! Beautiful Ticin.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*

WOW!!!Just came from the Squale Store were I was going to pull the trigger on a new 50Atmos but DAMN the price has gone up over $200.00 putting it at $1100.00 with shipping & Import Tax!Sorry to say unless I get another 20A there won't be any new Squale's in my collection.


----------



## Howl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*

Hey guys I'm heavily considering picking up a Squale 20 atmos but was wondering if anyone here who owns one and also owns an SKX007 could post a size comparison shot? I would really appriciate it.

Also I absolutely LOVE the look of the 20 atmos but I'm not a fan of cyclops in general at all, is having it removed considered sacrilege?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



Howl said:


> Hey guys I'm heavily considering picking up a Squale 20 atmos but was wondering if anyone here who owns one and also owns an SKX007 could post a size comparison shot? I would really appriciate it.
> 
> Also I absolutely LOVE the look of the 20 atmos but I'm not a fan of cyclops in general at all, is having it removed considered sacrilege?


Why not get the mi one?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> WOW!!!Just came from the Squale Store were I was going to pull the trigger on a new 50Atmos but DAMN the price has gone up over $200.00 putting it at $1100.00 with shipping & Import Tax!Sorry to say unless I get another 20A there won't be any new Squale's in my collection.


Prices look the same to me ... No change in the last few months. When did you look last?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



Howl said:


> Hey guys I'm heavily considering picking up a Squale 20 atmos but was wondering if anyone here who owns one and also owns an SKX007 could post a size comparison shot? I would really appriciate it.
> 
> Also I absolutely LOVE the look of the 20 atmos but I'm not a fan of cyclops in general at all, is having it removed considered sacrilege?


There was a recent three on this same topic. Same question and request too. Why not just do a search and get and instant answer? Beats having to wait for replies....


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



Howl said:


> Hey guys I'm heavily considering picking up a Squale 20 atmos but was wondering if anyone here who owns one and also owns an SKX007 could post a size comparison shot? I would really appriciate it.
> 
> Also I absolutely LOVE the look of the 20 atmos but I'm not a fan of cyclops in general at all, is having it removed considered sacrilege?


Not a great picture, but my 007 and 009 are in it relatively close to my root beer dial. Hope that helps.

I guess you know the mm diameters, like 41.5mm for the Seikos and 40mm for the Squale.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



Howl said:


> Hey guys I'm heavily considering picking up a Squale 20 atmos but was wondering if anyone here who owns one and also owns an SKX007 could post a size comparison shot? I would really appriciate it.
> 
> Also I absolutely LOVE the look of the 20 atmos but I'm not a fan of cyclops in general at all, is having it removed considered sacrilege?


I have a 6.75" flat wrist and the Squale wears smaller and more comfortably for me. The Squale being 12mm thick is really nice too compared to the slightly thicker 007.

I know you didn't ask but the build quality on the Squale 20 Atmos is excellent too. Nicer than the Tag Aquaracer WAN series that costs 3x as much.


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



Boone said:


> I have a 6.75" flat wrist and the Squale wears smaller and more comfortably for me. The Squale being 12mm thick is really nice too compared to the slightly thicker 007.
> 
> I know you didn't ask but the build quality on the Squale 20 Atmos is excellent too. Nicer than the Tag Aquaracer WAN series that costs 3x as much.


 Thanks for the review, i am about the same size wrist and love my 007, but it is a bit thick. I am in the market for my first higher end (<$300 is high end for me)/Swiss watch. I am a little afraid that I'll never wear my 007 again if I get the 20 atmos.

Glad to hear about the build quality, I was actually looking at a used WAN Tag (around $1k)...but this has be all but locked in on the Squale. I have a slight reservation about the cyclops, but like the Maxi better than the Mil.


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



nepatriot said:


> Prices look the same to me ... No change in the last few months. When did you look last?


Import duties will be negligible, well under $100 in all likelihood. Price for the 20 Atmos has been the same for some time now at Euro 790 (US$884) but that is with VAT. VAT will be subtracted from your order if it is being shipped outside the EU, so that should lower the price by 17% or so. Adding it all together, the most you should be out of pocket will be in the US$870.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



cidcock said:


> Thanks for the review, i am about the same size wrist and love my 007, but it is a bit thick. I am in the market for my first higher end (<$300 is high end for me)/Swiss watch. I am a little afraid that I'll never wear my 007 again if I get the 20 atmos.
> 
> Glad to hear about the build quality, I was actually looking at a used WAN Tag (around $1k)...but this has be all but locked in on the Squale. I have a slight reservation about the cyclops, but like the Maxi better than the Mil.


I wasn't sure about the cyclops at first but it actually magnifies correctly and looks good in person. However, I know it can be removed with effort. If you like the Maxi the most then you're set anyway! You'll be very happy with the quality coming from the 007 which is a great watch, too.


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

Wanted to see how does a jubilee bracelet fit to the Root Beer.
Well, this is how. Not bad in fact.


----------



## freeman_3333 (May 8, 2015)

I am really satisfy with this purchase. Polish case blue dial squale 1521


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

ObZerver said:


> Wanted to see how does a jubilee bracelet fit to the Root Beer.
> Well, this is how. Not bad in fact.
> 
> View attachment 3905490
> ...


Where did you get the jubilee?


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Where did you get the jubilee?


Ebay. Shipped from China.
However, it has to be noted that the quality of the bracelet does not correspond to the quality of the watch and its original bracelet.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

ObZerver said:


> Ebay. Shipped from China.
> However, it has to be noted that the quality of the bracelet does not correspond to the quality of the watch and its original bracelet.


Think i know the seller i have an 18mm one


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone know if a 50 Atmos rubber strap fits the 20 Atmos case correctly?


----------



## Hillingdoner (May 8, 2015)

Boone said:


> Anyone know if a 50 Atmos rubber strap fits the 20 Atmos case correctly?


I asked this very question to Long Island Watch just this week. I was asking about the 1521 BK (just going off memory on the part number, but it is something like that). Basically the black two piece rubber strap with the Squale logo on it. Anyway, they told me that it will fit. Hope that helps.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Hillingdoner said:


> I asked this very question to Long Island Watch just this week. I was asking about the 1521 BK (just going off memory on the part number, but it is something like that). Basically the black two piece rubber strap with the Squale logo on it. Anyway, they told me that it will fit. Hope that helps.


Thanks buddy. The worn and wound review of the 50 mentioned its quality and comfort. I like the traditional look and was hoping to put it on the 20 Atmos.


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



rdwatch said:


> Not a great picture, but my 007 and 009 are in it relatively close to my root beer dial. Hope that helps.
> 
> I guess you know the mm diameters, like 41.5mm for the Seikos and 40mm for the Squale.


Great collection! What is the one on the bottom right?

thanks


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Just added a 1521 to my collection--beautiful case on this watch.


----------



## WesternWinds (May 14, 2015)

Anyone have any experience in removing the bezel of the 50 atmos, or adjusting the insert without ruining it first?


----------



## watchiseek215 (Apr 6, 2015)

Just received my Squale 50 Atmos today. Been searching for a good deal on a black dial/polished case 50 Atmos for a couple months. A friend got the 50 Atmos in satin finish and I fell in love with the watch and knew I needed one in my collection. Purchased this one off another WUS member. It's everything I thought it would be :-!.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Can a dude with a vintage double-branded Super Squale from '60s hang around here? This thing is as prized to me as a $25K gilt Rolex. Looks like a million bucks and wears like it too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burritophile (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone have pictures of how their PVD has held up over the years?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Wearing mine today


----------



## Vincente (Mar 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where i could buy 1521 hands to put in my 1545 maxi?


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: VINTAGE 1970's TICIN ELITE SQUALE 2001 100 ATMOS*



e dantes said:


> Great collection! What is the one on the bottom right?
> 
> thanks


The one on the bottom right is an old Swiss Army that I bought in 1998 at Costco for like $95.00. Solid SELs, solid links all, quartz. Still keeping perfect time amazingly still.

Squale has a 39mm Quartz NOS available at Long Island Watch I saw that looks quite like this one for $299. I believe theirs is on a Jubilee bracelet. Haha! Almost bought that one but at 39 mm, I think it's just a little too small for my 7.5 wrist. But it looked damn nice to me, and I know I would love the build quality if it's anything like my root beer bezel one, which I'm sure it is.


----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's my 1545 Maxi on a Smiths waffle. I like the vintage style rubber strap with the Squale sub case and matte dial. I had a couple of Seiko 6105s and loved the look and feel of them mounted on wjean waffles, but eventually sold them because I was babying them. The peril of vintage watches.



















Also just picked up a 1545 gilt hands classic from Gnomon that'll stay on the factory oyster. The stock 1545 bracelet is one of the nicest out there imo. Best of both worlds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

101-atmos-blue ⌚


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

grayhulk said:


> 101-atmos-blue ⌚


Back at ya!I tried the 101A but in the end just too big for me.


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Modded RB my with Rolex braclet


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Tappers nicely too


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Back at ya!I tried the 101A but in the end just too big for me.


Yes very true.. Need large wrists which I don't have either... 
40-42 mm is the best sizes for me.


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Tony Yip said:


> Modded RB my with Rolex braclet


Did you have to file down the end links to make this fit? Are they solid end links?

If not, who supplied the bracelet?!


----------



## Regenboog (Nov 1, 2014)

Anybody here who has a Squale Master 600M?
I'm considering to buy one and want to know how great this watch is.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all, I recently picked up the squale mesh for my 50 atmos but cannot for the life of me remove it! Might be my spring bar tool is a bit too big, but just wanted to see if anyone else has the same issue or suggestions. Thanks! ...oh and just to note, I do quite like the mesh but like to switch it up. A brown maratac looks great...pics to follow if I can ever get the bracelet off.


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's my 100 ATMOS Master/Professional - one heck of a dome on this! Needs a new crown (hopefully being sourced) and a relume on the hour hand though.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hilts said:


> Here's my 100 ATMOS Master/Professional - one heck of a dome on this! Needs a new crown (hopefully being sourced) and a relume on the hour hand though.
> 
> View attachment 4115713


What a beauty you have there! My favorite of all divers from the true golden age of underwater timepieces!

I've just located a proper seconds hand for my squale for squale master. See my
squale for blandford with the same dial-- THE single most beautiful dial in my opinion.


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice - such a comfortable watch to wear as well!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

^
^
^
Agree!


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Watchuthinking said:


> Tony Yip said:
> 
> 
> > Modded RB my with Rolex braclet
> ...


Yeh theyre hollow end links which needed filling down.

Got the braclet from eBay for about $35 Just to try out. 
Its super light and super comfy can feel abit cheap. But its loose and tapper link a vintage Rollie.


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> You guys mind if I take up bandwidth?


OMG mate thats fantastic! Where did you get the snowflake hands? From Yobogies? Dagaz? i got a Root beer too and would be awesome too mod it to go with my Tudor BB


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Tony Yip said:


> OMG mate thats fantastic! Where did you get the snowflake hands? From Yobogies? Dagaz? i got a Root beer too and would be awesome too mod it to go with my Tudor BB


Hi mate & thanks much.Totaly stone in love with this combination.I call it Rootbeer Golden Snowflake.Got the hands off Ebay from a US seller for $40.00 & had my local watchmaker do the labor.When it comes to OMG flat out supermodel looks IMO there isn't much that really compares & no it's not a Mk.II Gilt Kingston but then it didn't cost $2K+!


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone got a spring bar to spring bar measurement on the 20 ATMOS? Got a maxi on the way and I think I'd like to try a mesh bracelet. Never had one before.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

pokey074 said:


> Anyone got a spring bar to spring bar measurement on the 20 ATMOS? Got a maxi on the way and I think I'd like to try a mesh bracelet. Never had one before.


40.5 mm


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Tony Yip said:
> 
> 
> > OMG mate thats fantastic! Where did you get the snowflake hands? From Yobogies? Dagaz? i got a Root beer too and would be awesome too mod it to go with my Tudor BB
> ...


Thanks for getting back mate. Manage to track down your previous thread on this mod. Was the seller wholesaleoutlet990 (Eparts?) Anyways ordered the part. Cant wait till they arrive! 
Btw are u in the UK? Where did u take it to? Theres no much "watchmakers" that i know of. Its just the high st. Retailers and i highly doubt theyd be interesting in doing it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Tony Yip said:


> Thanks for getting back mate. Manage to track down your previous thread on this mod. Was the seller wholesaleoutlet990 (Eparts?) Anyways ordered the part. Cant wait till they arrive!
> Btw are u in the UK? Where did u take it to? Theres no much "watchmakers" that i know of. Its just the high st. Retailers and i highly doubt theyd be interesting in doing it.


Hi Tony,yes I believe that's the seller.Sorry,I'm in the USA.You might post a ? in the Affordables(F71)Forum about a watchmaker.I think there are several UK members that hang out there...Good luck...


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Count me in! The factory bracelet is unbelievably comfortable and fits me great. I love wjean28's bracelets but this beats even his Super Oyster. I may not even wear it on anything else.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

1545 Maxi on canvas...


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Old photo of my Militaire on new shoes.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

>


Me likey!


----------



## 4hour (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a question about the 1545 Maxi. 
What kind of colour is the lume in normal daylight? Is it all white? or a bit yellow?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

4hour said:


> I have a question about the 1545 Maxi.
> What kind of colour is the lume in normal daylight? Is it all white? or a bit yellow?


A yellowy tinge - definitely not white - but not like a green C3 lume. In some light, particularly when not in direct sunlight it looks kind of creamy.


----------



## 4hour (Mar 2, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> A yellowy tinge - definitely not white - but not like a green C3 lume. In some light, particularly when not in direct sunlight it looks kind of creamy.


Okay, thanks!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bulletz said:


> Old photo of my Militaire on new shoes.


I love the look but wish two things had happened on this model:

1) Sword hands weren't black 
2) Bezel insert matched the 5517

It would be perfect then. And a black day dial, perhaps.

David


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I love the look but wish two things had happened on this model:
> 
> 1) Sword hands weren't black
> 2) Bezel insert matched the 5517
> ...


Agreed. 60 ticks and silver hands and I'd be all over that.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't stop looking at the 50 atmos. I think I'm in love, but I can't find it anywhere online.  

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ZahyMatar said:


> I can't stop looking at the 50 atmos. I think I'm in love, but I can't find it anywhere online.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


squaleusa.com....Also try Ebay & the Sales Forum here.Which model are you looking at?


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

Afternoon All! So, the good news, Squale have managed to find a crown for my Blandford! The not so good news - it's 100 EUR, time to sell some bits and bobs!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hilts said:


> Afternoon All! So, the good news, Squale have managed to find a crown for my Blandford! The not so good news - it's 100 EUR, time to sell some bits and bobs!


That is AWESOME! Can't wait to see your gorgeous Master keep coming together.

1975 model 2002


----------



## Sylverlee (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone had problems getting off the spring bars on their 20 Atmos 1545 DLC? cant for the life of me change the band. thx


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

Mine is not DLC but I had a very hard time getting the bracelet off the first time and it's still a pain now even though I've sort of gotten the hang of it. I think its because the end links are such a tight fit in the case (which is a good thing right?) and maybe this is even worse with the DLC, that when you press one side of the spring bar down you can't get any movement so when you go to get the other side it just jumps back in the hole. When I pull the first end of the spring bar out I then have to pull pretty hard on the bracelet away from the case, and I can get just enough movement to keep it out of the hole while I go get the other side, and often it jumps back in and I have to start over. My only recommendation is just keep trying and you'll get it eventually.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ordered this today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Couple of pics of my Master on different straps.


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> Ordered this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please keep us posted about about the 30 atmos PAG. I'd pull the trigger on this but i still have my reservations on the non faded bezel ( unlike the steiny Dual time) never mind its reversed unlike the correct Rolex. Id much prefure the no crown guards too on the steiny. 
Also i dont understand why they felt the need to increase to 42mm case

BUT all said. I can never bring myself wear a Steinhart


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Reminded - no sales posts outside the sales forum please.


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

My apologies. Im new to all this.

Tony


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

bulletz said:


> Old photo of my Militaire on new shoes.


Just purchased a Militaire from a WUS member and had this look in mind. Where did you get the strap? Looks great, BTW!

TIA!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

Yesterday I became an unofficial member of the Squale owner club! I bought a new Squale Master Professional 600M black. It will be delivered on my doorstep by the end of next week. I'm very anxious because I never have seen or worn this watch in real-life. I pulled the trigger after seeing a YouTube review and some contact with tundif. Ofcourse I will be back with some photos and maybe a short review.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

horloge40 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I became an unofficial member of the Squale owner club! I bought a new Squale Master Professional 600M black. It will be delivered on my doorstep by the end of next week. I'm very anxious because I never have seen or worn this watch in real-life. I pulled the trigger after seeing a YouTube review and some contact with tundif. Ofcourse I will be back with some photos and maybe a short review.


I look forward to seeing the pics |>


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

ashy2classy said:


> Just purchased a Militaire from a WUS member and had this look in mind. Where did you get the strap? Looks great, BTW!
> 
> TIA!


Thanks mate! The leather is from Worn & Wound, M2 model in Chestnut Horween. It's a lot softer/lighter than I prefer and I'm eyeing on a thicker vintage leather strap for it though. This particular one is a hybrid between a Nato and vintage leather strap.


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

Can I please be part of the unofficial club, I absolutely love Squale.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

PierreD said:


> Can I please be part of the unofficial club, I absolutely love Squale.


Sure but your on probation until you post pics of your Squale.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Been wearing it last night and today...


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

bulletz said:


> Thanks mate! The leather is from Worn & Wound, M2 model in Chestnut Horween. It's a lot softer/lighter than I prefer and I'm eyeing on a thicker vintage leather strap for it though. This particular one is a hybrid between a Nato and vintage leather strap.


Thanks for the reply! I picked up a couple straps from Bulang and Sons...didn't want to spend that much but the straps look fantastic with the vintage Rolex models they pair with them. Wish I could afford real submariners, but for now I'm happy with my Squale Maxi and Militaire.

https://bulangandsons.com/


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

ashy2classy said:


> Thanks for the reply! I picked up a couple straps from Bulang and Sons...didn't want to spend that much but the straps look fantastic with the vintage Rolex models they pair with them. Wish I could afford real submariners, but for now I'm happy with my Squale Maxi and Militaire.
> 
> https://bulangandsons.com/


Exquisite choice! Please do post pics and comments when they arrive. B&S straps are definitely droolworthy.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

My favorite 2003


----------



## Mbd26 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been hovering on Squale USA thinking of pulling the trigger on a 200m Root Beer.. they're out of stock!
Squale, please restock now!!


----------



## bkire (Apr 6, 2015)

horloge40 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I became an unofficial member of the Squale owner club! I bought a new Squale Master Professional 600M black. It will be delivered on my doorstep by the end of next week. I'm very anxious because I never have seen or worn this watch in real-life. I pulled the trigger after seeing a YouTube review and some contact with tundif. Ofcourse I will be back with some photos and maybe a short review.


Well...
...today my Squale Master Professional 600M (black) arrived!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

bkire said:


> Well...
> ...today my Squale Master Professional 600M (black) arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4379322


What an absolute beauty. Those are magnificent looking watches.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

bkire said:


> Well...
> ...today my Squale Master Professional 600M (black) arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4379322


Glad you finally got it, looks great.

Mine says hello


----------



## bkire (Apr 6, 2015)

tundif said:


> Glad you finally got it, looks great.
> 
> Mine says hello


Thank you! I think it is a great watch!!
Because I hadn't seen one in real-life I didn't dare to buy the blue one, and therefore I went for the saver option which black is.
But this pic of yours, WOW!


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Anyone done this 16610LV yet?


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

Militaire with khaki nato today...


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sure but your on probation until you post pics of your Squale.


Picture of my Squale posted in my album part of my profile 😊😊😊
Have ordered the GMT and expecting delivery on Wednesday so will be posting a pic of that one here as well.....


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

May I join?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> May I join?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, first one I see out in the wild. Man I really wish it was the same size of the 20atmos

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Tony is the maxi LV available?


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

God, you spend a few months offline and all these new Squale's show up. I wish I could swear on this forum! I wish I could get them all...


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

My new (to me) Squale 20 Atmos ref. 1545 Root Beer. I'm loving my entry into the Squale Owners Club!


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

1watchaholic said:


> My new (to me) Squale 20 Atmos ref. 1545 Root Beer. I'm loving my entry into the Squale Owners Club!


 Congratulations on your new Root Beer. I made a hard decision to sell mine. I miss her very much. That dial is just lovely...


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

secfincorp said:


> Tony is the maxi LV available?


Sorry mate. Just mucking about photoshop. Tho its a preview of whats to come.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Tony Yip said:


> Sorry mate. Just mucking about photoshop. Tho its a preview of whats to come.


man I went to gnomon and couldn't find it. I guess a maxi with a bezel swap could get you that....


----------



## roundel325 (Jun 5, 2014)

New to me 50 Atmos. Great summer watch on a Eulit Kristall perlon.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

Militaire on some new shoes from B&S...

https://bulangandsons.com/product/bs-cosaro-vintage-medium-brown-leather-watch-strap-20-mm/


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

Maxi today...


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

ashy2classy said:


> Militaire on some new shoes from B&S...
> 
> https://bulangandsons.com/product/bs-cosaro-vintage-medium-brown-leather-watch-strap-20-mm/
> 
> View attachment 4424674


Ha samsies









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jonk9194 (May 27, 2015)

First post so why not a pic of the maxi.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Jonk9194 said:


> First post so why not a pic of the maxi.


First pitch outta the park!Welcome aboard!


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

Is the domed crystal worth it? The closest thing I have is the Seiko Sumo. Will the single AR coating make that much of a difference? 

EDIT: Finally decided to go for it and purchased the plain black bezel with domed sapphire crystal. Can't wait!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My latest, favourite and only Squale... Maxi every day!









I'm sure my friend Fullers1845 would approve of brushed finish ;-)


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> My latest, favourite and only Squale... Maxi every day!


If i didnt have a mi id have the maxi its top notch short hands be damned

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> If i didnt have a mi id have the maxi its top notch short hands be damned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I know what you mean Andrew :-] i think!

The hands dont bother me... because of the awesome dial, cyclops, case and insert. They got a lot right with the Maxi... but Squale if you are listening... sort the hands out, move the spring bars away from the case a little and whilst you are at it drill those lugs through☺


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the hands as is they don't need to lengthen them

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Mrwozza70 said:
> 
> 
> > My latest, favourite and only Squale... Maxi every day!
> ...


Nice maxi! I sole my Root Beer for a maxi. Ur bezel looks Vintage Treated. Non glossy eveb faded. What did u do?


----------



## pyrostick (Jun 28, 2015)

New 50 ATMOS in the mountains.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

pyrostick said:


> New 50 ATMOS in the mountains.


Impressive shot!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Tony Yip said:


> Nice maxi! I sole my Root Beer for a maxi. Ur bezel looks Vintage Treated. Non glossy eveb faded. What did u do?


Thanks Tony. Ive had 2 x Heritage and a classic but love this Maxi.

Bezel insert has a little fade... I just removed bezel and used bleach.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

How did u remove the bezel?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

secfincorp said:


> How did u remove the bezel?


In my experience the bezels on the Squale 20 Atmos case don't snap off very easy, tend to bend - that is s of course unless you have a specialist tool that applies even pressure at 4 points to lift the bezel.

So I now follow a different approach... I remove the insert, then you can get at the retaining wire and release that through the top of the bezel. You can then just lift off the bezel. Refitting is the reverse... I find this had much less potential for damaging the bezel ring, case etc but you first need to remove insert without damage... for that I use a little heat to get the adhesive pliable and then rubber finger cots to grip the insert and start to move it in each direction until the adhesive gives way.

Hope that helps.









Today's strap choice...  RAF NATO bond


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks buddy excellent advice


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> In my experience the bezels on the Squale 20 Atmos case don't snap off very easy, tend to bend - that is s of course unless you have a specialist tool that applies even pressure at 4 points to lift the bezel.
> 
> So I now follow a different approach... I remove the insert, then you can get at the retaining wire and release that through the top of the bezel. You can then just lift off the bezel. Refitting is the reverse... I find this had much less potential for damaging the bezel ring, case etc but you first need to remove insert without damage... for that I use a little heat to get the adhesive pliable and then rubber finger cots to grip the insert and start to move it in each direction until the adhesive gives way.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks a lot, mate !

I have a 20 Atmos Classic, and have been wanting to replace the bezel insert because of the non-existant lume on the pip.

I know it has been done by a few people on the forum, but after many tries, was not able to get any info on how they removed the inserts, and how they were fitted, snap-on, glue, double sided tape, whatever ......

The Rolex 16610 inserts are supposedly a direct fit, however they are snap-on type, so I now need to figure out how to install the 16610 inserts.

Removing the bezel on the 20 Atmos is definitely not recommended ! Why would you need to remove the whole bezel, anyway ?

And yes, I think a bit of bleach is in order, too.

Regards,


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Again... Just my experience but 16610 inserts can be a little too big and need trimming / sanding down on the outer diameter. They can also be a bit thicker.

On a lot of subs the easiest way way to remove insert is to crack off the bezel ring. But not in this case... but if you want to brush finish the bezel ring (which I usually do... right!!) then my solution works nicely.

I recommend GS-Hypo cement to apply the new or replaced insert. It's good stuff and cones with a fine needle applicator.

Edit: this is the correct tool for removing a bezel by the way...








Picture borrowed from Cousins UK


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info, #Mrwozza70.

So, you think the 16610 insert is not the right size ? Quite a few places I came across this particular insert mentioned, though ? Any other alternatives with a better lume pip ?

Regards,


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Pot luck I reckon... a lot of aftermarket ones can be a smidge outside intended tolerances I guess. You can get new Squale inserts from Gnomon for about 30 or 40 bucks if my memory serves me well.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Pot luck I reckon... a lot of aftermarket ones can be a smidge outside intended tolerances I guess. You can get new Squale inserts from Gnomon for about 30 or 40 bucks if my memory serves me well.


Yes, I'm aware of that, but the lume pip is the only reason I need to replace it, in the first place.....

Regards,


----------



## pyrostick (Jun 28, 2015)

Couple picture's to share.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

^
^
^
DROOL-WORTHY!


----------



## pyrostick (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks! I got got this a month ago, and I love it!


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Tony Yip said:
> 
> 
> > Nice maxi! I sold my Root Beer for a maxi. Ur bezel looks Vintage Treated. Non glossy eveb faded. What did u do?
> ...


Hey thanks for getting back.
Ur maxi looks lovely.
Ive heard about bleaching the bezel.
I actually had a set of Snowflake hands to go on my Root Beer (before i sold it) So i took it to my local watchmater (Rolex and Omega certified) he didnt have a problem with hands. But was very reluctant to take the bezel off. So i was thinking about doing it of myself. But i dont kno how?
So im now thinking of going for a 16610lv with a green bezel installed by Gnomon but id much prefure a propa lume pip like the one sold here on fleebay.

Any advice mate?

Tony


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


Looks great. We pretty much don't have any ozone layer here so I'm looking forward to this happening to mine in summer.

Did you brush the sides yourself? Or take it to a jeweller?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

rolandsoreal said:


> Looks great. We pretty much don't have any ozone layer here so I'm looking forward to this happening to mine in summer.
> 
> Did you brush the sides yourself? Or take it to a jeweller?


Thanks... Brushed myself... i've often thought what would happen if I leave a watch out in the elements for a week 

Can't keep this off for that long at the moment... 3rd day strap change to Perlon NATO.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

Just received the Squale vintage leather for my 101 Atmos. Perfect!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Thanks for the info, #Mrwozza70.
> 
> So, you think the 16610 insert is not the right size ? Quite a few places I came across this particular insert mentioned, though ? Any other alternatives with a better lume pip ?
> 
> Regards,


I have tried replacing mine with an aftermarket 16610 insert and it lead to a disastrous ending.
Both the outer and inner diameter of the insert does not match.
The outer diameter is a bit bigger, the inner diameter a bit smaller (did not realize this at first).
I sanded the outer diameter down and got it to fit using Mrwozza70's heat treatment method, however the inner part was stuck to the crystal (bezel cannot be turned).
The aftermarket insert also is a bit thinner, and hence is lower than the bezel.

My advice, buy Squale's own stock insert and mod it yourself.

But I will leave it as it is for now.
Coz it turned out simply beautiful (but not up close). 

View attachment P50425-165229.jpg


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

hanif.rayney said:


> My advice, buy Squale's own stock insert and mod it yourself.


That's not bad advice Hanif... getting an aftermarket fitting correctly to Squale 'can' be a major PITA !! It would be easier to modify a stock insert with a new bigger/brighter lume pip.

Yours looks good in pics H 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

If anyone from Squale or Gnomon ever drops by this thread can I put a shout out there...about the 20 Atmos range...

1. You are producing awesome watches 
2. Could you perhaps move the lug holes on the case a little further away from the case. 
3. Pretty please could you make the hands the correct length (many people put off by this - not me)
4. Please please make a non date Maxi dial with creamy lume (not greeny, or orangey)!
5. Please please please drill lug holes on case 
6. You produce awesome watches!

You have our attention... keep doing what you do.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> If anyone from Squale or Gnomon ever drops by this thread can I put a shout out there...about the 20 Atmos range...
> 
> 1. You are producing awesome watches
> 2. Could you perhaps move the lug holes on the case a little further away from the case.
> ...


Thanks Mrwozza!

I would like to add two more please!

7. Please please please please apply thicker Superluminova! 
8. You produce awesome watches! Yay!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

hanif.rayney said:


> I have tried replacing mine with an aftermarket 16610 insert and it lead to a disastrous ending.
> Both the outer and inner diameter of the insert does not match.
> The outer diameter is a bit bigger, the inner diameter a bit smaller (did not realize this at first).
> I sanded the outer diameter down and got it to fit using Mrwozza70's heat treatment method, however the inner part was stuck to the crystal (bezel cannot be turned).
> ...


Thanks for the advice, kawan !

Your Squale looks great though, if only from a distance. Sorry to hear your attempt did not work out.

I have seen a few bezel mods done on the 20 Atmos here in the forums, but have not been able to get much solid info on where the insert is from, or how it was done ......

The 16610 insert is always mentioned, however. The insert size as given is usually 37.55mm outer and 30.8mm inner. Anyone know for a fact the actual dimension of the Squale 20 Atmos insert ? I have no way to measure it at the moment, but I read somewhere that it is 37.55mm outer and 30.5mm inner. So, in theory at least, it should fit, no ? Unless there is some slope or something, causing it to foul on the crystal.

I also did think of getting another genuine insert and drilling out the lume pip, and substituting with something else.

There is a modded 20 Atmos shown quite often in the Submariner Homage Thread. Trying to locate the pics.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> If anyone from Squale or Gnomon ever drops by this thread can I put a shout out there...about the 20 Atmos range...
> 
> 1. You are producing awesome watches
> 2. Could you perhaps move the lug holes on the case a little further away from the case.
> ...





hanif.rayney said:


> Thanks Mrwozza!
> 
> I would like to add two more please!
> 
> ...


Agree on all points with you guys, but you left out the most important thing ......

9. Please fit a bigger and better LUME PIP on the bezel insert, already !!!
10. You produce awesome watches !

Other than that, carry on, please !

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Another question, for Mrwozza70,

You can probably answer this for me, since I believe you have both these watches !

Will the Ceramic bezel insert from the Davosa Ternos fit the 20 Atmos ? I believe they are the same case, no ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

mda13x said:


> Just received the Squale vintage leather for my 101 Atmos. Perfect!
> 
> View attachment 4514330


I really like this version with the vintage dial. Looks better than the one with applied markers.


----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's my solution to the irritatingly small pip.










I picked up an aftermarket Rolex 16800 pip from the Bay that has an overall diameter of 2.5mm and a short stem on the underside of 1.8mm. I very carefully drilled out the stock bezel pip hole with a 1/16" bit until the hole was just large enough to accept the 16800 pip. Cleaned the hole of burrs. Did a test fit. Then using JB Weld I installed the new pip. Done.

IMO it's a big improvement visually over the stock pip, and the bezel turns as it did from the factory. Now if only Squale could drill the lugs and use a whiter lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, indeed.

That looks fabulous ! And what Squale should have done a long time ago..... I mean, they have come out with so many versions, and probably might have a few more up their sleeves, too.

Great idea #markintoronto, looks like you have a winning idea there, my man. Thanks for the feedback.

Congratulations, and well done.

Regards,


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

For point 3, are the hands shorter than normal? thanks.


Mrwozza70 said:


> If anyone from Squale or Gnomon ever drops by this thread can I put a shout out there...about the 20 Atmos range...
> 
> 1. You are producing awesome watches
> 2. Could you perhaps move the lug holes on the case a little further away from the case.
> ...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Another question, for Mrwozza70,
> 
> You can probably answer this for me, since I believe you have both these watches !
> 
> ...


Absolutely... tried and tested










markintoronto said:


> Here's my solution to the irritatingly small pip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was suggesting... plenty of different pips available out there... Just ask Gladys ;-)


md29 said:


> For point 3, are the hands shorter than normal? thanks.


Well the minute hand doesn't meet the minute track... ever... for some that's not something they can condone! For me... meh...

I notice another new release from Squale... Another big GMT. Looks pretty nice.

(Somebody post pics - no bandwidth here)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone else follow Squale on Instagram? They posted two pictures last night which appears to show a Squale 50 atmos with an interchangeable bezel insert? The bezel has a screw on the side. If this is the case, I'm cancelling my order and waiting for this version to be released.

















Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Absolutely... tried and tested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures please!!



ZahyMatar said:


> Anyone else follow Squale on Instagram? They posted two pictures last night which appears to show a Squale 50 atmos with an interchangeable bezel insert? The bezel has a screw on the side. If this is the case, I'm cancelling my order and waiting for this version to be released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow!
I saw that post but I didn't notice the screw!
That would be awesome!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Absolutely... tried and tested


Yes, would really love to see pics of a 20 Atmos with a ceramic Ternos bezel insert !

Regards,


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, would really love to see pics of a 20 Atmos with a ceramic Ternos bezel insert !
> 
> Regards,


Sorry... I did the opposite as a trial... didn't like it but they interchange... same case, bezel etc. No pics unfortunately :-(

(I know... Pics or it didn't happen right?)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> No pics unfortunately :-(
> 
> I know... Pics or it didn't happen right?


Too true, mate. Too true !

Anyone else out there done this mod ???

Regards,


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Sorry... I did the opposite as a trial... didn't like it but they interchange... same case, bezel etc. No pics unfortunately :-(
> 
> (I know... Pics or it didn't happen right?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk





phlabrooy said:


> Too true, mate. Too true !
> 
> Anyone else out there done this mod ???
> 
> Regards,


Is it possible to purchase just the insert from Davosa?
How much is it?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^no knowledge... I had both watches and spare Squale insert 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

ObZerver said:


> Wanted to see how does a jubilee bracelet fit to the Root Beer.
> Well, this is how. Not bad in fact.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3905490&d=1431026708"]
> ...


Wow mate that looks fantastic. I mod Root Beer with Rolex braclet. Not fan the Squale braclets. Then dont tapper like Rollie. Whats better is ive just place an order on the new 30Atmos GMT ceramic. You've inspired....


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

The older brother of the one above. 40 yrs old NOS Berios Squale (medium case - 36mm)


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Amazing squales over this thread and they keep coming with new great offerings. Im still waiting for my perfect squale which would be the discontinued vintage model with gold hands and markers and a red triangle bezel. If they would do a 3-6-9 dial and keep the original atmos case, which would basically make it a 40mm version of the steinhart o1v homage, that would be beyond perfect. They are willing to compete in that sector after all. 

I would be happy if they would just revive the vintage model though. 


Anyway, enjoying all the pictures and hoping to join with my own squale soon.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Just got back from beach trip and had this old 16610 LV insert sitting around so I popped it in. Thanks for the advice MrWooza. I love it the picture does it no justice.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

secfincorp said:


> Just got back from beach trip and had this old 16610 LV insert sitting around so I popped it in. Thanks for the advice MrWooza. I love it the picture does it no justice.


Think i need to get a maxi and a few inserts to play with! Great combo!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

secfincorp said:


> Just got back from beach trip and had this old 16610 LV insert sitting around so I popped it in. Thanks for the advice MrWooza. I love it the picture does it no justice.


That looks fantastic... I love the LV combo.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

secfincorp said:


> had this old 16610 LV insert sitting around so I popped it in.


Just a straight swap? No filing down or anything? This is quite a development for me.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

No filing down. Good fit. The pearl makes a huge difference.
It was funny I had a few different inserts all supposedly for a 16610 sub. The diameter were all correct but a few were a bit higher above the bezel. The easy fix was to take the insert lay it on fine sandpaper and rub it back and forth. I did that on a blue insert, it looked good but green looked better.


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

secfincorp said:


> Just got back from beach trip and had this old 16610 LV insert sitting around so I popped it in. Thanks for the advice MrWooza. I love it the picture does it no justice.


Fantastic mate. Ive been waiting for someone to do this mod. Im still waiting for Gnomon to restock on the maxi. But i think ill go with original bezel route 1st. So i dont run into issues


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

I saw this on Instagram too, and its a great idea from Squale!



ZahyMatar said:


> Anyone else follow Squale on Instagram? They posted two pictures last night which appears to show a Squale 50 atmos with an interchangeable bezel insert? The bezel has a screw on the side. If this is the case, I'm cancelling my order and waiting for this version to be released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Squale today but going vintage. I LOVE this one. Blandford Ocean Diver Supermatic 200m.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

md29 said:


> I saw this on Instagram too, and its a great idea from Squale!


Does this mean we'll be able to purchase bezel inserts?

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

Another one of my Militaire...this time on a grey Eulit perlon.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I really like the look of the Squale 101atm on their website and from pics on this site but would really like to see one for real before ordering. Is there an agent in either Auckland NZ or Bangkok that anyone knows of? Thanks


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Just placed an order on the Squale 30 atmos Ceramic. Wasnt feeling the 'reversed' night and day pepsi bezel. I cud have forgiven them if it was a sexy faded Blue/magenta. Also if squale went for a non silver surround hour markers on a white dial for a truer vintage feel i would have jumped on that chance. But in the Ceramic's case it has a black dial which i feel is truer to a later 16710 with matching black bezel. Not aluminium but upgraded to ceramic. But i not complaining.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Updated the bezel to a deeper green with better pearl. I like this one better!


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

secfincorp said:


> Updated the bezel to a deeper green with better pearl. I like this one better!
> View attachment 4552914


Looks fantastic, well done. Can you recall the particular eBay seller / online store that you bought this bezel from? Would love to cut straight to one than fits rather than the trial and error of finding one at the right height.

Thanks very much.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Can't believe I haven't posted in here yet - love seeing so many Squale fans. My 1545-C has been my daily wearer lately, and I've also got a 1545-C-DLC!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

secfincorp said:


> Updated the bezel to a deeper green with better pearl. I like this one better!
> View attachment 4552914





rolandsoreal said:


> Looks fantastic, well done. Can you recall the particular eBay seller / online store that you bought this bezel from? Would love to cut straight to one than fits rather than the trial and error of finding one at the right height.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Yeah, there is a lot of confusion here, some say the 16610 insert is too big, OD too big, ID too small, too thick, too thin, while others claim a direct, exact fit.

I guess it all comes to getting them from the right seller/source.

I thought about just replacing the lume pip with the one from the 16800, as done by #markintoronto, which looks fantastic, but the shipping charges for that tiny pip are crazy !

So, I guess getting the right 16610 insert, from the right source is important. Not to mention cutting out all the extra hassle......

Would really appreciate this info.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a pearl I can sell you PM me. It is the best I have seen. Its from watchmaterial.com. A good pearl in my opinion makes a big difference.

And by the way, I had a bunch of inserts, and the true 16610 fits almost perfectly. I got it from noatalgia-2000. on eBay. 

I tried red, blue and a few different blacks I really feel like the deep LV green best.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Will check it out.

Not sure whether to replace the pip or go with the whole insert yet.

Much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Brothers grom different mothers:

Squale 1521 Atmos 50 Matte 'wabi' on a orange isofrane, daily beater
Squale 1545 Atmos 20 Classic (for sale since i have my LDD)


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

So, has anyone successfully located any compatible/matching second hand replacements for the 20 Atmos? My 1545-C-DLC came with a slightly bent seconds hand and I'd rather not send it back for all the warranty hassle.

And besides, I think most of us are in agreement that the more balanced Submariner-styled second hand would look better anyway!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm also interested in seeing some seconds hand info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

3005 said:


> So, has anyone successfully located any compatible/matching second hand replacements for the 20 Atmos?


Anything for the ETA 2824-2. Heaps of options out there.

On my 20 Atmos I've got hands from the Squale Master Vintage (same movement).
Someone on here has "gold" snowflake hands on their root beer 20 Atmos (looks incredible), possibly from Dagaz.

You will not have any trouble finding the hands you want.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll be honest, I'd love to see a lower cost version of the Squale 50 Atmos running a Seiko NH35 movement. They're bulletproof and I think Squale would sell a TON of SH35-equipped 50's that way. 

Thoughts? I know the purists will scream - but that Seiko movement is really solid and requires almost no maintenance. 


David


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

rolandsoreal said:


> Anything for the ETA 2824-2. Heaps of options out there.
> 
> On my 20 Atmos I've got hands from the Squale Master Vintage (same movement).
> Someone on here has "gold" snowflake hands on their root beer 20 Atmos (looks incredible), possibly from Dagaz.
> ...


Oh great - thanks for the info! The only thing I'm worried about is matching the slightly off-white lume of the dial. And then finding a reputable watchmaker to install them... :roll:


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I'll be honest, I'd love to see a lower cost version of the Squale 50 Atmos running a Seiko NH35 movement. They're bulletproof and I think Squale would sell a TON of SH35-equipped 50's that way.
> 
> Thoughts? I know the purists will scream - but that Seiko movement is really solid and requires almost no maintenance.
> 
> David


Not goina happen. Squale is family run and have a close relationship with ETA.

Watch Page and Coopers channel on youtube

Tony


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tony Yip said:


> Not goina happen. Squale is family run and have a close relationship with ETA.
> 
> Watch Page and Coopers channel on youtube
> 
> Tony


I will, thank you.

David


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

This is my new 50 Atmos,there's screw on the side.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

sigel22 said:


> This is my new 50 Atmos,there's screw on the side.
> View attachment 4596162


This is present on all of them.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

ZahyMatar said:


> This is present on all of them.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Yes on all new series from this july.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

sigel22 said:


> Yes on all new series from this july.


Ahh okay, thanks for clarifying. I placed my order on June 27th, but I am not getting it delivered until mid-August. It was purchased directly from Squale USA, I hope I receive one with a screw on the bezel.


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

3005 said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is matching the slightly off-white lume of the dial.


You should be ok if you just go for stuff listed as having C3 lume.

C1 - nearly white
C3 - milky green


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

3005 said:


> Can't believe I haven't posted in here yet - love seeing so many Squale fans. My 1545-C has been my daily wearer lately, and I've also got a 1545-C-DLC!
> 
> View attachment 4566642


Can we see the DLC? Big fan of that one...


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

What happens if you unscrew it?

Does the bezel comes of?
Then, i really have to order a new one for mine, comes in a lot easier!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

I am new to this forum. I ordered the Squale 50 atm 1521 last night. I am excited. Would like the 20 atmos 1545 Heritage too, but right now my wallet does not allow it, plus ordering from Singapore and paying taxes on it is what made me order straight from Squale. Can't wait to get it. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

rolandsoreal said:


> You should be ok if you just go for stuff listed as having C3 lume.
> 
> C1 - nearly white
> C3 - milky green


Hmmm, the lume on the newer classic dial Squales almost seems too white to be C3 (that said, I don't think it's C1 either); the product descriptions even say "white SuperLuminova". Regardless, I'm having trouble finding ETA mercedes/submariner hands that are both silver and don't have bright white lume. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places. :think:



dsbe90 said:


> Can we see the DLC? Big fan of that one...


I'll post up a pic after work!


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

I emailed Squale today and I was told that some Squale 50 atmos are now shipping with the screws on the side of the bezel. He told me the order that I had reserved does not include the screws on the side (placed on June 27). So while that is pretty unfortunate, he did tell me that the whole bezel just pops off and can be replaced. 

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

I placed my order for the 50 atmos Ocean super matt on July 1st and got my watch today. It has the screws on the bezel.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> Can we see the DLC? Big fan of that one...


Squale watch brothers!


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Anybody got a strap advise for me, for the 50 atmos Ocean blasted. Got the tan and black vintage leather straps with it. Thinking on maybe a red or blue firehose strap.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Blasted engineer link from strapcode.com, awesome.


----------



## v2012394 (Jun 21, 2015)

Heya 

The Squale 1521 is my first real watch. I absolutely love it. After regulation I got it running at +2sec /day. It took some patience but it runs like a dream and wears even better.

The lume, though not super bright, will last all night in pitch dark or light moonlight situations. I'm a noob to this forum so I'm having a hard time uploading pictures. I'll do so when I get it figured out.

Cheers,
V


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

That's a nice bracelet, and also sandblasted. But the super matt sandblast finish of my Squale looks a bit more "greyish" than the bracelet finish.


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

Sunbathing


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Meditation


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Family portrait


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

And one of my 1521 "super matte". Received it yesterday.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

I know Squale has the technology and the expertise make cases and used to make case for big brands like Planicpain and Tag etc. But i can stop notice similarities with other brand's ( case shape. Lug shape. Crown. Even the crown guards) Does Squale out source the case to save money?


----------



## v2012394 (Jun 21, 2015)

v2012394 said:


> Heya
> 
> The Squale 1521 is my first real watch. I absolutely love it. After regulation I got it running at +2sec /day. It took some patience but it runs like a dream and wears even better.
> 
> ...


So, I guess I needed to upload these from my computer, I was doing so earlier from my computer. So here it goes ..

*Weekend Squale*









*Patriotic Squale (from the recent July 4th celebrations)*









*Dressed up Squale*

















*Beach Squale








*


----------



## v2012394 (Jun 21, 2015)

Tony Yip said:


> I know Squale has the technology and the expertise make cases and used to make case for big brands like Planicpain and Tag etc. But i can stop notice similarities with other brand's ( case shape. Lug shape. Crown. Even the crown guards) Does Squale out source the case to save money?


I believe these all are homages to the Rolex Submariner, please see below. You will also notice Steinhart Ocean series is paying homage as well the the mighty submariner.









Best .. V


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

v2012394 said:


> Tony Yip said:
> 
> 
> > I know Squale has the technology and the expertise make cases and used to make case for big brands like Planicpain and Tag etc. But i can stop notice similarities with other brand's ( case shape. Lug shape. Crown. Even the crown guards) Does Squale out source the case to save money?
> ...


 Yes i know that.
what im saying that all Rolex Sub homage all have there little difference is weather by kiger. Tiger squale even Tag try to put there own mark on it or what not (ie steinharys 42mm case). Okay so if ur goina make a exact copy why not copy the real deal. why are these two so similar to the excact detail. Whats the link?

I had a Root Beer. I believe that was pretty much model on the Rolex Submariner 1680


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Tony Yip said:


> I know Squale has the technology and the expertise make cases and used to make case for big brands like Planicpain and Tag etc. But i can stop notice similarities with other brand's ( case shape. Lug shape. Crown. Even the crown guards) Does Squale out source the case to save money?


I assure you, it's the other way around. 



v2012394 said:


> So, I guess I needed to upload these from my computer, I was doing so earlier from my computer. So here it goes ..
> 
> *Weekend Squale*
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> Tony Yip said:
> 
> 
> > I know Squale has the technology and the expertise make cases and used to make case for big brands like Planicpain and Tag etc. But i can stop notice similarities with other brand's ( case shape. Lug shape. Crown. Even the crown guards) Does Squale out source the case to save money?
> ...


Ur probs right mate. There is this bad boy Vintage Blancpain FF in the 1545 case. What a beaut!


----------



## bobamarkfett (Feb 14, 2011)

Just got my Classic today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Look what arrived today . Super happy!








Squale even enclosed a t-shirt. Pretty awesome. 
The vanilla scent of the strap is super!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations Bart. Awesome watch! 
Do you also have the screws on the bezel? 
I am wondering when and what kind of bezel inlays Squale is going to offer.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

My 1545 heritage says hello


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

gortz said:


> Congratulations Bart. Awesome watch!
> Do you also have the screws on the bezel?
> I am wondering when and what kind of bezel inlays Squale is going to offer.


I exchanged several emails with Squale regarding the screws on the 50 atmos bezel. Apparently they have nothing to do with the bezel insert, but with changing the bezel as a whole.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

ZahyMatar said:


> I exchanged several emails with Squale regarding the screws on the 50 atmos bezel. Apparently they have nothing to do with the bezel insert, but with changing the bezel as a whole.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


In that case, what is the idea behind the screws? That you can change the complete bezel yourself, or is that still a thing a watchmaker should do?
Otherwise nothing is added to the watch and i don't see why they created some sort of buzz (pics of bezel screws on instagram).


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

gortz said:


> In that case, what is the idea behind the screws? That you can change the complete bezel yourself, or is that still a thing a watchmaker should do?
> Otherwise nothing is added to the watch and i don't see why they created some sort of buzz (pics of bezel screws on instagram).


That's what it seems like. I was disappointed at first when I was told the watch I purchased at the end of June did not have the screws on the bezel. I thought I would just be able to purchase different colored bezel inserts which would of been awesome. If all you can do is change the bezel itself, its not even worth it because somebody got quoted $100+ for a replacement bezel in the past.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

ZahyMatar said:


> That's what it seems like. I was disappointed at first when I was told the watch I purchased at the end of June did not have the screws on the bezel. I thought I would just be able to purchase different colored bezel inserts which would of been awesome. If all you can do is change the bezel itself, its not even worth it because somebody got quoted $100+ for a replacement bezel in the past.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Yep,
I also got a mail form Squale. All you can do is change the complete bezel. Seems to me as a missed opportunity.
Colors: Sandblasted finish: Black or Blue inlay. Polished: Black inlay PVD: Black inlay. Price EUR 94,- (incl VAT, excl shipping)


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

@gortz. First of all I seem to be unable to quote in tapatalk, but I guess that is user error. 

Yeah. Mine came with the screws as well indeed. I changed to a nato strap, my wrist is too small for the rubber strap. It felt kinda uncomfortable. Went to the city to pick up a nato. Almost matching colors but I will order some on line. 

Changing the bezel is cool. But kinda expensive it seems? 

I am going to love this watch!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Wallride said:


> @gortz. First of all I seem to be unable to quote in tapatalk, but I guess that is user error.
> 
> Yeah. Mine came with the screws as well indeed. I changed to a nato strap, my wrist is too small for the rubber strap. It felt kinda uncomfortable. Went to the city to pick up a nato. Almost matching colors but I will order some on line.
> 
> ...


Not sure what version of tapatalk you are using. With mine (iOS), I tap somewhere in the message and it brings up some options and quote is one of them (hint: multi-quote is in the second set of options by tapping the arrow).

I think the crew is missing the point of the screws in the bezel. It's not for changing out the insert or swapping the entire bezel as a fashion accessory but rather a far more secure method of attaching the bezel to the watch so it won't pop off when knocked. This is a feature already on some other tool watches (Sinn comes to mind).


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

***** said:


> Not sure what version of tapatalk you are using. With mine (iOS), I tap somewhere in the message and it brings up some options and quote is one of them (hint: multi-quote is in the second set of options by tapping the arrow).
> 
> I think the crew is missing the point of the screws in the bezel. It's not for changing out the insert or swapping the entire bezel as a fashion accessory but rather a far more secure method of attaching the bezel to the watch so it won't pop off when knocked. This is a feature already on some other tool watches (Sinn comes to mind).


Found it accidentally . Tap and hold. I am on iOS too. Interesting info about the bezel and screws.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

***** said:


> I think the crew is missing the point of the screws in the bezel. It's not for changing out the insert or swapping the entire bezel as a fashion accessory but rather a far more secure method of attaching the bezel to the watch so it won't pop off when knocked. This is a feature already on some other tool watches (Sinn comes to mind).


I think it's a great feature for just removing the bezel to clean it out, like when you get beach sand stuck in there.


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

happy to be a part of the club, guys


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Some very nice Squales on this thread!! I look forward to joining the club in a few days when my Master 600 arrives  Never seen a Squale in real life but have admired them for so long.


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Got this bad boy through the post yesterday
View attachment OneDSC_6943.jpg

View attachment OneDSC_6947.jpg
View attachment OneDSC_6948.jpg
View attachment OneDSC_6963.jpg
View attachment OneDSC_6965.jpg
View attachment OneDSC_6967.jpg
View attachment OneDSC_6970.jpg
View attachment OneDSC_6972.jpg
View attachment OneDSC_6968.jpg


1st impression, it definitely wears a bit bigger than the 1545 Root Beer I had, and feels a bit heavier. I feel the general quality has gone up a notch with this one. The dial is Super crisp with NO lume issues that some have reported in the past, also I had it on though out the night and it just continued to glow unlike my RB, it would had gone in about 20mins.
I feel the 2.5 cyclops is more like 2.6? probs coz of the GMT movement resulting in a higher case (increase in glass and dial distance) but it still looks cool. I'm glad it still retains the sleek thin polish case, just love the sexy side profile, Squale could have easy increased the size like my Tudor.

I've never had an ETA 2893-2, unscrewing/screw the crown was nice and smooth, if better than my RB, pulling out to time: the action was nice and tight. (abit different from the Rolex GMT II) but still very easy to get used to. I found it abit weird when setting the GMT hand the other hour/minute hand jumps abit-but still stays in time? anyone have the same experiance here?

The Ceramic bezel insert seem to have very crisp and clean etching. Tho I cant remember the actual bezel having this much give on my RB? Maybe Ive just parted with it too long and got used to my Tudor? But the clicking action is still spot on.

I had never boned with the Squale's metal claps but the quality IMO is till very good and has good weight. Still could reisit putting on the vintage Rolex claps (mega failage @ 20mm LOL)

I think i'm just goina keep it on a leather strap for now.

Anyone else out there with a GMT? love to hear what your experiences are

Tony


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow, great pictures Tony - enjoy! I'd be all over the GMT if it came in 40mm in addition to the 42mm.

Here's to hoping they decide to make an updated 20 Atmos line...


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

3005 said:


> Wow, great pictures Tony - enjoy! I'd be all over the GMT if it came in 40mm in addition to the 42mm.
> 
> Here's to hoping they decide to make an updated 20 Atmos line...


Agreed. The move to 42mm is baffling and disappointing to me, but I guess it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks awesome! The Tudor is nothing to sneeze at either!

I have a Squale Root Beer bezel, and I am always impressed with the quality of the watch for it's price.









I have a Steinhart with the same movement also, and have to agree with what you said in your post on the action of the crown screw down. It's also proved to be very accurate, around 4 seconds per day or so fast over one year of ownership.

It too has impressed me with the quality of the build, but it cost more that the Root Beer Squale by a bit.

*Technical Details*
Type: Ocean vintage GMT
Item no.: T0211

*Movement*
*ETA 2893-2 Swiss Made, automatic, hacking seconds*
Jewels: 21 jewels










I consider the Squale and the Steinharts the best in overall "out of the box" quality in my humble (affordables) little collection that this forum made me buy last year (haha!).









I can see another Squale in my not too distant future.....


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

jdto said:


> Agreed. The move to 42mm is baffling and disappointing to me, but I guess it's just a matter of preference.


For me, for the 1545 line 40mm case is perfect. Also the hour indices (dots) could have been a bit smaller on the GMT.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't possibly imagine Squale let this much gap happen between the lugs and the end link....










David


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

I looks like a 1545/40mm-20mm lugs bracelet on a 42mm GMT.



Dec1968 said:


> I can't possibly imagine Squale let this much gap happen between the lugs and the end link....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

gortz said:


> I looks like a 1545/40mm-20mm lugs bracelet on a 42mm GMT.


It's not the same SEL as the 1545. That uses a Rolex style end link. This isn't that. Hopefully it was just for the picture and not the actual one that ships with the watch.

David


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

You are right. I compared it to my 1545 Classic. It uses another SEL.



Dec1968 said:


> It's not the same SEL as the 1545. That uses a Rolex style end link. This isn't that. Hopefully it was just for the picture and not the actual one that ships with the watch.
> 
> David


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> It's not the same SEL as the 1545. That uses a Rolex style end link. This isn't that. Hopefully it was just for the picture and not the actual one that ships with the watch.
> 
> David


I think Tony who posted that pic said he couldn't resist trying his Rolex bracelet which was a fail at 20mm , so I would guess it's that in the picture !


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I can't possibly imagine Squale let this much gap happen between the lugs and the end link....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just me messing around putting on my 20mm braclet on a 21mm lug case.

Sorry lol


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Just received mine today. How does it look?








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

flying.fish said:


> Just received mine today. How does it look?
> View attachment 4670002
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Looks superb! The mesh fits so well with the look of the 50 Atmos.


----------



## Courrege (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a brand new Squale 20 atmos bracelet for sale. Never used, stickers still on. If anyone is interested, please drop me a pm.


----------



## steveo39 (Nov 14, 2014)

New member asking for permission to join. 50 atmos arrived today. Mine has a captive bezel ?!? Love this watch.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome Steveo


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the 50 Atmos is one of the nicest watches I've seen, and I'm proud to own one. My only complaint is the alu bezel. I've had mine 6 months now and have been wearing every day, as a result there's about 4 or 5 tiny chips in the black paint. 

Squale: a ceramic bezel replacement for the 1521, pretty please.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

My first Squale , won't be my last .....very impressed.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

kristianpercy said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the 50 Atmos is one of the nicest watches I've seen, and I'm proud to own one. My only complaint is the alu bezel. I've had mine 6 months now and have been wearing every day, as a result there's about 4 or 5 tiny chips in the black paint.
> 
> Squale: a ceramic bezel replacement for the 1521, pretty please.


Shutup and take my money

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

flying.fish said:


> Just received mine today. How does it look?
> View attachment 4670002
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


That is a fantastic watch.


----------



## jtravisdavid (Jun 21, 2015)

Just got a 50 atmos. Love the watch, hate the rubber band. It seems like the notches on the band near the lugs make the watch sit weird. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Noogie (Jul 17, 2015)

I also ordered the 30 ATM GMT and am very happy! The quality is excellent (as one might expect) and everything feels very tight. It's been keeping good time, +14 seconds in the first 4 days. I uploaded some pictures here - Squale 30 Atmos Ceramica - Album on Imgur enjoy!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

kristianpercy said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the 50 Atmos is one of the nicest watches I've seen, and I'm proud to own one. My only complaint is the alu bezel. I've had mine 6 months now and have been wearing every day, as a result there's about 4 or 5 tiny chips in the black paint.
> 
> Squale: a ceramic bezel replacement for the 1521, pretty please.


So you'd rather have cracks than scratches? That's what you're going to get in the long run with a ceramic bezel. Unlike aluminum, even the best ceramics have zero give to them. A scratch is unsightly. But better than a cracked bezel.


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> So you'd rather have cracks than scratches? That's what you're going to get in the long run with a ceramic bezel. Unlike aluminum, even the best ceramics have zero give to them. A scratch is unsightly. But better than a cracked bezel.


Ah really? Did not know that about ceramic bezels&#8230;so what is the preferred material that prevents scratches/scratching then? Don't most of the higher end watches use ceramic for scratch-resistance and to keep the watches looking top-notch? If ceramic is so delicate and prone to cracking why wouldn't high end brands use something else?


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Not sure if I'm in the minority here, but I fell in love with the 50 Atmos when I saw a vintage Marina Militare piece with a Bakelite bezel on a oyster-style bracelet. 

I have a NOS tritium dial 50 Atmos and found a similar solid link bracelet from Strapcode. Wish I could find a NOS Bakelite bezel to complete the look though. What do you guys think?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

Sticks83 said:


> Not sure if I'm in the minority here, but I fell in love with the 50 Atmos when I saw a vintage Marina Militare piece with a Bakelite bezel on a oyster-style bracelet.
> 
> I have a NOS tritium dial 50 Atmos and found a similar solid link bracelet from Strapcode. Wish I could find a NOS Bakelite bezel to complete the look though. What do you guys think?


Where could I purchase that 50 Atmos bracelet from?

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

kristianpercy said:


> Ah really? Did not know that about ceramic bezels&#8230;so what is the preferred material that prevents scratches/scratching then? Don't most of the higher end watches use ceramic for scratch-resistance and to keep the watches looking top-notch? If ceramic is so delicate and prone to cracking why wouldn't high end brands use something else?


My Seiko sbbn015 Tuna has what looks to be a PVD/dlc bezel insert and it's bomb proof. It looks similar to the old school painted bezels... I'm not sure I'd like Squale with a ceramic bezel.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Another shot


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

kristianpercy said:


> If ceramic is so delicate and prone to cracking why wouldn't high end brands use something else?


If quartz is cheaper to produce and more accurate than a mechanical movement why wouldn't high end brands just go quartz...


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

ZahyMatar said:


> Where could I purchase that 50 Atmos bracelet from?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


I got it here at Strapcode:

20mm SOLID 316L Stainless Steel Super Oyster Straight End Watch Band

You're going to need some fat spring bars though or else its going to a bit rattly. What I love about the band is that its solid link with screw type adjustments. The finish of the bracelet itself is lightly brushed, but the sides of the band is polished so it coordinates with the nice polished finish of the 1521's. The clasp is okay, and there's no diver extension. Enjoy!


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Preparing my 1521 Super Matte Ocean for summer vacation in Tuscany and Umbria.. just received a grey Nato and a NOS Tropic type strap. Italy here I come.


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

rolandsoreal said:


> If quartz is cheaper to produce and more accurate than a mechanical movement why wouldn't high end brands just go quartz...


touche


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Any Squale Tiger owners here? Can anyone speak to its build quality, the bezel's in particular?


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

summer strap;


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

skyjacknl said:


> summer strap;
> View attachment 4688938


Love it!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

That supermatte looks amazing with a bead blasted engineer bracelet from strap code


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

skyjacknl said:


> summer strap;
> View attachment 4688938


that's a nice one Jack!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

gortz said:


> that's a nice one Jack!


Didn't you show yours here too;-) (haven't checked the whole thread)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

kristianpercy said:


> Ah really? Did not know that about ceramic bezels&#8230;so what is the preferred material that prevents scratches/scratching then? Don't most of the higher end watches use ceramic for scratch-resistance and to keep the watches looking top-notch? If ceramic is so delicate and prone to cracking why wouldn't high end brands use something else?


Preferred material would be titanium.... with the process used in making it by Citizen.

Normally titanium is a scratch magnet. But Citizen's process makes it into the best material currently in the industry. As an example, I have a Citizen Eco-Drive BM7080-03E that monopolized wrist-time for the last 5 years. I did everything with it. Didn't baby it at all. Literally, not one scratch on it. The only way you could tell that it was a daily wearer for 5 years was the state of the original leather strap. Recently replaced it, and the watch now looks absolutely new. But it's more than a bit difficult carving dive bezel markings onto titanium.

Currently there is no material that is both strong and scratch-proof to an extreme degree. Sorry.

Well, High-End would be PP, VC, AP, A. Lange & Son, and since they've supplied such brands with movements during its history; I'd say JLC as well. Mainly it's the brand one tier down that have really gone ceramic crazy. The only benefit is that yes, a ceramic bezel will make your watch look newer for longer. But, every brand using it conveniently fails to mention that ceramics are prone to cracking, if they take a hard enough hit, just like sapphire crystals. But keep in mind, you can own a watch for decades and when that crystal takes a hard enough hit to crack it; you can easily get a replacement. Even an aftermarket one. That's not happening with a specific watch model that uses a specific bezel design, that hasn't been made in years.

One important thing to understand is that watch brands are businesses. They market ceramics as the latest and greatest in watch technology. (Nevermind the fact that Rado has been using ceramic cases for a very long time.) They conveniently leave out its disadvantages, and only tout its one advantage. Hype up that advantage. Then sell to watch buyers looking for the "Latest and Greatest." It's been done before, it'll be done again. And if you do have an active lifestyle, and you crack or even break that ceranic bezel.... Those very same watch brands will happily sell you a replacement. And I do mean "sell." Because that's not going to be covered under warranty. Also, it won't be cheap.

As far as durability goes, in this industry it's very important to understand one thing. When dealing with recognized high-end brands, you pay huge premiums for far more fragile watches. There's a reason why they're called fine watches. (Substitute the word "fine" with "fragile.") Not kidding! You do NOT get increased durability when you pay the sort of premiums that truly high-end brands command. You get the very opposite. A Patek Philippe Calatrava is a very delicate thing. Designed to be worn when going to a dinner party, or on special occasions. Honestly, it's so fragile that it's not even designed to be a daily wear watch.

Some brands just want your money, and will be happy to sell you marketing hype. Others just do things the way they've always done. If you want a "fine" watch, you actually pay huge premiums to get one that is incredibly fragile. Durability is not considered something that increases, the more you pay. A $150 Seiko automatic is going to easily be at least 10 times more durable than a Patek that goes for 6 figures.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Wearing my LV mod


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Let's get back onto Squale 



Sent via mobile


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

jtravisdavid said:


> Just got a 50 atmos. Love the watch, hate the rubber band. It seems like the notches on the band near the lugs make the watch sit weird. Anyone else notice this?


Absolutely!

Ditch the strap and order a isofrane!
Perfect fit for the watch!!


----------



## Jonk9194 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## patchyy (Feb 2, 2015)

does anyone know if squale is planning to release a brushed 50 atmos? can't for the life of me decide on polished or blasted, so a brushed would definitely be a happy medium haha.


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

sorry for derailing the thread a little - yep, ok back to loving the best watch brand in the world!

Thanks for the detailed response Monocrom! Loads to learn from you watch nerds/gurus


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

My (old) sold Atmos 20 on the wrist of it's new owner with a Custom made vintage strap by me:



















Good luck with it, Eric!


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is my first Squale. Very happy with it!


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

Maxi on black and grey NATO...


----------



## roundel325 (Jun 5, 2014)

Installed a new bezel with black insert and a shell cordovan strap by Choice Cuts. Wanted to dress it up a bit for office wear. The original bezel was orange and black but I find the minute hand to be enough of a 'splash of color'. Really liking this watch.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

roundel325 said:


> Installed a new bezel with black insert and a shell cordovan strap by Choice Cuts. Wanted to dress it up a bit for office wear. The original bezel was orange and black but I find the minute hand to be enough of a 'splash of color'. Really liking this watch.


Where did you purchase the extra bezel from? And is that a domed crystal?

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

ZahyMatar said:


> Where did you purchase the extra bezel from? And is that a domed crystal?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Some of the Squale 1521 come with a domed crystal indeed. Check the site.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

roundel325 said:


> Installed a new bezel with black insert and a shell cordovan strap by Choice Cuts. Wanted to dress it up a bit for office wear. The original bezel was orange and black but I find the minute hand to be enough of a 'splash of color'. Really liking this watch.


How difficult was it to change the bezel? Just remove the 4 screws and put it on?

How much $ for the new bezel?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## roundel325 (Jun 5, 2014)

I scored the bezel on ebay, but Squale parts can be ordered through Island Watch, who I believe is the USA distributor of Squale and run squalewatches.com. Plan on some lead time for shipping from europe as I don't think they stock a lot of parts.

My watch is older and does not have the bezel with screws so it required a 4 blade bezel remover tool like these. Not too difficult if you have experience servicing watches, but not a 'piece of cake'.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Well here's my first Squale! It's a Master 60 ATM... just unwrapped it so I'm pretty excited. I had to play around with straps as the OEM strap is a little too short for my 8.5 inch wrist however the watch is just the perfect size. So far the Isofrane, Bonetto Conturini 285 and the Omega Mesh are real winners. I'm trying to convince myself that it's not too blingy on the rubbers however that's certainly not the case when on the mesh which I think actually suits it the most. I'm actually really impressed and think it just might be a keeper. Here are some nasty iPhone pics...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

roundel325 said:


> Installed a new bezel with black insert and a shell cordovan strap by Choice Cuts. Wanted to dress it up a bit for office wear. The original bezel was orange and black but I find the minute hand to be enough of a 'splash of color'. Really liking this watch.


You replaced the bezel, not the insert? I've got the same watch, but with the black and white insert. Crystal is also domed. I'd prefer all black, and asked the dealer about replacing the insert, but was told it would never look the same. How much did the bezel cost?


----------



## roundel325 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, I insalled the whole bezel with insert so I have no experience replacing just the insert. I don't see why installing a new insert would be problem, but you would likely destroy the old insert removing it. It is presumably glued on and it does not snap out from behind the bezel like a submariner.

I've heard a new bezel from squale is about $100 but I've not confirmed that. I snagged mine for $50 on eBay.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

A new 1521 bezel (new ones with screws) is € 94,- so around $ 100,-


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

gortz said:


> A new 1521 bezel (new ones with screws) is € 94,- so around $ 100,-


Do you know if really all you have to do is remove the screws and the bezel is easily removable?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## whsieh (Mar 21, 2011)

I think Squale really nailed it with this one! Build quality feels so much better than even the 20 atmos!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

New member of this particular club here. Do I need a tie?


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep, that is what i understand from Lennart (Squale.de)



Wallride said:


> Do you know if really all you have to do is remove the screws and the bezel is easily removable?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

Is it bad I really want to mod my 1545 from the small looking mercedez hands to snowflakes? The rootbeer one a few pages back really got me wondering if it would look good on my black one.


Would I be shunned for such a mod?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

imlying said:


> Is it bad I really want to mod my 1545 from the small looking mercedez hands to snowflakes? The rootbeer one a few pages back really got me wondering if it would look good on my black one.
> 
> Would I be shunned for such a mod?


Hell no! That would be an amazing mod, I say go for it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

imlying said:


> Is it bad I really want to mod my 1545 from the small looking mercedez hands to snowflakes? The rootbeer one a few pages back really got me wondering if it would look good on my black one.
> 
> Would I be shunned for such a mod?


Here's my answer.


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Here's my answer.


Welp. You make a very good point there. I see what I must do now.


----------



## TBKBABAB (Jun 20, 2010)

Kjo43 said:


> Let's get back onto Squale
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via mobile


Can you advise which mesh this is?


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

TBKBABAB said:


> Can you advise which mesh this is?


I believe that is the OEM Squale Mesh bracelet. It can be purchased from their website for USD$150.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## TBKBABAB (Jun 20, 2010)

ZahyMatar said:


> I believe that is the OEM Squale Mesh bracelet. It can be purchased from their website for USD$150.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Believe that's only available polished and this one looks like its brushed finish


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Kjo43 said:


>


very nice: does squale make the 40 mm case style in a matte finish too?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

David Woo said:


> very nice: does squale make the 40 mm case style in a matte finish too?


Not at this time.


----------



## alexnova (Oct 25, 2013)

New Squale member, actually this isn't second Mint, I regretted selling the first one. Hope this stays. Winding is kinda rough though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

PVD crown for the Blandford Master has been ordered (as well as an enquiry for replacement hands) - in the meantime this has recently arrived (apologies for the horrendous phone camera picture):


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

AWESOME 2003 Hilts! I love those watches. And thanks for the update regarding your Blandford-- can't wait to see it, even as a work in progress. 

It took me almost 2 decades to find the parts but one of my 1000m Masters in finally in the shop getting dismantled and reassembled properly too.


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

Cheers! I was pleasantly surprised that the 2003 has a hacking movement - it's my daily wear at the moment (alternating with a Spiroquartz if I'm in a hurry and the Squale needs winding). I also managed to pick up a back-up movement at a very good price for the Blandford in case anything goes wrong with it.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hilts said:


> Cheers! I was pleasantly surprised that the 2003 has a hacking movement - it's my daily wear at the moment (alternating with a Spiroquartz if I'm in a hurry and the Squale needs winding). I also managed to pick up a back-up movement at a very good price for the Blandford in case anything goes wrong with it.


That's really super about the spare movement-- great to have in the parts drawer. I appreciate so many things about those 2003's and feel like there's a lot to do so. I have a commissioned early 70's Von Buren piece I'm working on now, if I can get it together I will post some pics.


----------



## kauhans (Jun 4, 2015)

Joining the club with this picture I took few weeks ago.









Squale 1545 Heritage with black bezel insert from Gnomon on a brown Squale leather strap.


----------



## fenderstrat (Jul 5, 2015)

Two weeks ago I purchased a new 1521 50 Atmos from the Amsterdam Watch Company. I really like it but there is one thing that keeps me from loving it. 

I understand the bezel with the 4 screws is a new feature but there is a lot of play up and down between the bezel and the body of the watch itself. So much, in fact, that it keeps me from really enjoying the watch. I went back to AWCo last week and they told me it was normal, but since then the play has only worsened. Does anyone else also experience this with the new version? Is it an easy fix (maybe by tightening the screws on the bezel) or should I just take it back again and insist on repair? 

Also, I noticed that when lightly shaking the watch I hear the rotor but there is also a clicking sound that occurs sometimes. Seems like it's less noticeable when the watch is fully hand wound but it's definitely coming from within the watch itself. Again, anyone else have this as well? Is it normal?

Man, I'm a little disappointed cause I REALLY want to love this watch but it's impossible for me right now.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

I never noticed up and down play. When you pull the bezel there is some play. But not while turning the bezel. 
About the clicking sound : I hear it too. I shook my Seiko skx007 too and also hear a clicking sound. So I think this is normal?? I have no clue weather there is a difference when fully wound. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

TBKBABAB said:


> Believe that's only available polished and this one looks like its brushed finish


It's the Squale bracelet. They call it polished in the title, But it's not. Not one bit of it....... In the notes on the squaleusa site it says brushed/matte finish which is exactly what it is.

I bought it thinking I was going to have to blast it to match, but it's just fine as it is.







Sent via mobile


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Hilts-- what you think?


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Whoops-- sent too soon. Here's couple more.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

fenderstrat said:


> Two weeks ago I purchased a new 1521 50 Atmos from the Amsterdam Watch Company. I really like it but there is one thing that keeps me from loving it.
> 
> I understand the bezel with the 4 screws is a new feature but there is a lot of play up and down between the bezel and the body of the watch itself. So much, in fact, that it keeps me from really enjoying the watch. I went back to AWCo last week and they told me it was normal, but since then the play has only worsened. Does anyone else also experience this with the new version? Is it an easy fix (maybe by tightening the screws on the bezel) or should I just take it back again and insist on repair?
> 
> ...


No play on mine or any noise. Can you go back and compare two 1521's and see if yours is the same?


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

Mine is the version without the bezel screws, purchased last December. No play in the bezel, and can hear some rattling (of the rotor) if shaken but no real clicking to speak of...especially just during normal everyday wear


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Whoops-- sent too soon. Here's couple more.
> 
> View attachment 4748314


Fantastic!


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

Excellent watch there Thunderdaddy, looking good! The Isofrane really suits it.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

What you think? vintaged up the look of my 1545 with a jubilee









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I like the jubilee look on that.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

kauhans said:


> Joining the club with this picture I took few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im quoting it just because it is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet and deserve a repost!


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Squales choice of increasing the case size to 42mm the GMT certainly has abit of heft to it. The Squale braclets doesnt help neither. It wears too thick and doesnt taper enough for my likings. She now lives on a modded Jubilee Braclet resulting in a super comfy.light and vintage feel....lovely


----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

Joining the club with this blue 1521 I got couple weeks ago 









Can you suggest any nato straps that could go well with this one ?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

peksii said:


> Joining the club with this blue 1521 I got couple weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 4849401
> 
> ...


Generally you can get good quailty from most user-owned NATO stores, CheapestNATOs, NATOSTRAPCO, Cincy Strap Works... etc.

Something a bit different are Phoenix NATO Strap, they're a different material. Kinda like a finely woven nylon, and they're thin. I like them for the thin factor. They can be found on EBay pretty easy.


----------



## Philippe-X (Jul 31, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Here's my answer.


Nice hands (snowflake)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Generally you can get good quailty from most user-owned NATO stores, CheapestNATOs, NATOSTRAPCO, Cincy Strap Works... etc.
> 
> Something a bit different are Phoenix NATO Strap, they're a different material. Kinda like a finely woven nylon, and they're thin. I like them for the thin factor. They can be found on EBay pretty easy.


Thanks for the suggestions. I got to check those out and figure out what I want


----------



## NickVy (Nov 19, 2014)

Recently joined the club with a root beer 1545


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Just got the Atmos 50. I love it.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 30, 2014)

Tony Yip said:


> View attachment 4818017
> 
> Squales choice of increasing the case size to 42mm the GMT certainly has abit of heft to it. The Squale braclets doesnt help neither. It wears too thick and doesnt taper enough for my likings. She now lives on a modded Jubilee Braclet resulting in a super comfy.light and vintage feel....lovely


How does it compare to that Tudor Black Bay in the background? I've been interested in them for a while but suspect it's too large for my 7" wrist.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh boy do I really dig those 50 atmos!!


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Just ordered 1545 mil .. can't wait

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

bzbuzz said:


> Just ordered 1545 mil .. can't wait
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I have one you wont regret it









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Just arrived... and a quite striking new edition - just perhaps a wee bit too small for my wrist. I'll wear it for a few more days to see if I can grow accustomed to it's 42mm (small wearing) diameter.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> I have one you wont regret it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I like the strap. Where did you get that from?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cheapestnatostraps.com its the original nato style 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Cheapestnatostraps.com its the original nato style
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


What color is that? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

bzbuzz said:


> What color is that? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Khaki

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benzadmiral (Jul 9, 2009)

I had never heard of Squale until a few days ago. Amazing, the stuff you learn on WUS . . .

Personally I'm loving the look of the black-insert GMT, the 1545CG-CER. Questions:

1) I know it has (unfortunately for my preference for domed crystals) a flat sapphire crystal. Is it fairly anti-reflective, or does it make the dial hard to read?

2) Accuracy?

3) Any issues so far with misaligned GMT hands? The recent flurry of reported QC problems with Steinhart's GMTs has made me wary of that brand.

4) Squale's own text indicates that the GMT can read 3 time zones, like a Rolex GMT Master. How does that work? I thought the ETA movements were not "true" GMT movements like those in Rolex and Omega watches.

5) Can I find a Jubilee-style bracelet to fit it? What's the size, 20mm?

6) I have a small wrist, but I have no trouble wearing my 5513 Rolex Sub. Is the Squale GMT a heavy, bulky watch, or does it wear smaller than it actually is?


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

My 50 Atmos wearing a Yobokies BOR bracelet.


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

New isofrane for the 1521. Having a srsly tough time taking this watch off now guys...


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

What springbar tool are you guys using on your 1521s? I've been searching for one and I'm stuck between the Bergeon 6767-F and the 6111. Which is better?


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm using a the Bergeon 6767-F and I wear cheap 2.5X reading glasses when I use it.They also offer a 6767-S, it has a larger tip with a bigger notch, but I'm not necessarily sure if a bigger notch helps 
seating it around a 1+mm dia. spring bar.


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

Tony Yip said:


> View attachment 4817993
> 
> View attachment 4818017
> 
> Squales choice of increasing the case size to 42mm the GMT certainly has abit of heft to it. The Squale braclets doesnt help neither. It wears too thick and doesnt taper enough for my likings. She now lives on a modded Jubilee Braclet resulting in a super comfy.light and vintage feel....lovely


Hi Tony!

I love your Squale with this jubileestrap!

could you give me the link where to buy it please!

many thanks and congrats!


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is mine!

I just received it today, I'm so happy with it!!


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

I love this blue!!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Quick shot of the Maxi today...


----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

Ordered couple of straps for my new Squale, already received one of those  What do you think ?


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

black watch said:


> I'm using a the Bergeon 6767-F and I wear cheap 2.5X reading glasses when I use it.They also offer a 6767-S, it has a larger tip with a bigger notch, but I'm not necessarily sure if a bigger notch helps
> seating it around a 1+mm dia. spring bar.


So you recommend the 6767 over the 6111? I'm not sure if I'd have much use for the spatula.


----------



## catman911 (Aug 8, 2010)

Squale 1521-026A - blue sunburst dial

...on a rainy day.


----------



## Tony Yip (May 25, 2015)

Thanks mate

I got mine from ebay seller watch gecko or www.watchgecko.com
I got a 22mm and filed it down to 21mm mind, or u can opt or a 20mm but might be abit of gap.

Note mine is a straight end links, so I didnt have to worry about matching hight if the end links to the case. the GMT is quite high.

Good luck mate Tony


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

anybody has problem of rattling on bracelet? Love my 1545 mil but rattling from diver extension area is bothering me.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Permission to enter?








I must say, the lume holds its own against the SKX (on the right):


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Finally joined the club with my Squale "medium"


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

peksii said:


> Ordered couple of straps for my new Squale, already received one of those  What do you think ?


Looks good! What's the strap?

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## bentfish (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## nyquist88 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

New to the club, just received this from Squale USA, can anyone tell me about the screw on the bezel? Mine doesn't have one/any??


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks  It is grey Fluco Rodeo



whoa said:


> Looks good! What's the strap?
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

peksii said:


> Thanks  It is grey Fluco Rodeo


It's very cool! Can you tell me where you got it? The places I find them don't seem to look just like yours..

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

The postie just delivered another Squale!










Timing it now.

Edit/

Aaaaaaand here's a wristshot, fitted with Gnomon's SpecOps olive NATO.










Still WTB more 1515s!


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

bottom of the ninth said:


> New to the club, just received this from Squale USA, can anyone tell me about the screw on the bezel? Mine doesn't have one/any??] Great watch!!!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

blackdot said:


> The postie just delivered another Squale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, I hope to own a 1515 one day. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

My Master on DaLuca Shell Cordovan Zulu... Very comfy!!


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

(Old?) trusty (beaten up) Squale Atmos 50 sandblasted tritium
Damn, i still like her!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Permission to come aboard!!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm in the market for a 50 Atmos. However, I'd like one with the new screw-on / replaceable bezel. Can anyone with one of these tell me where they ordered their watch from?

Thanks


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a 1521 Blue Satinato inbound. It should be here Monday (hopefully). I'll post an update and pics when I get it.

FWIW, I have a feeling that this guy bought his on eBay through reading the comments below the video. Which would have likely been from seller swiss*made*watches. I have spoken to this seller in the past and they were very responsive, informative and polite. Send them a message and ask them if they have what you're looking for. 





http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251949275380&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

I need more Squale in my life...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I just received my brand new Satinato blue and the bezel insert isn't aligned properly. The display box arrived damaged. And the markers don't align properly in the bezel. Not too happy about this having just purchased a brand new watch!! I was so excited to get it today only to be immediately disappointed that I am going to have to send it back!!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I just received by blue Satinato ordered from Island Watch and the bezel insert isn't aligned properly. The display box arrived damaged. And the markers don't align properly in the bezel. Not too happy about this having just purchased a brand new watch!! I was so excited to get it today only to be immediately disappointed that I am going to have to send it back!!


Looks like you need to turn the bezel to get it aligned or am I missing something? Are the screws on the bezel supposed to line up on the 12, 3, 6 and 9? If so I see your point.

Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I just received by blue Satinato ordered from Island Watch and the bezel insert isn't aligned properly. The display box arrived damaged. And the markers don't align properly in the bezel. Not too happy about this having just purchased a brand new watch!! I was so excited to get it today only to be immediately disappointed that I am going to have to send it back!!


Have you rotated the bezel? As it just looks like its been moved a few clicks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wait, you mean the bezel turns on a diving watch? 

The bezel seems to line up properly. The bezel insert isn't aligned with the bezel. On the latest versions of these, Squale went to the security screws and I'm assuming an inner tension spring to secure the bezel to the case. Much like what Sinn has done for years. Of many of these new Squales that I have seen, the screws on the bezel align perfectly at 12, 3, 6 and 9 o'clock with the bezel perfectly aligned at each of those times with the screws at 15, 30, 45 and the Lume pip.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> Looks like you need to turn the bezel to get it aligned or am I missing something? Are the screws on the bezel supposed to line up on the 12, 3, 6 and 9? If so I see your point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Alien technology.


Bingo. The bezel insert, even in the closest click to being perfectly aligned is off. Like the insert has been turned counter clockwise 1 click.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

*update*
I've been told that the placement of the bezel insert on these is random and shouldn't necessarily align perfectly with the screws even though I've seen photos from other owners where they do. 
Also, the AD that I bought it from is sending me a new box.  
They also advised me that if I do a *neat* job adjusting the bezel myself that I will not void the warranty. I have modded watches for years. So, I may give it a shot. I'll update with new photos if I choose to do so.

My suggestion, if you are OCD about alignment of things on your watches like I am, seek out the previous version that doesn't have the bezel screws.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> *update*
> I've been told that the placement of the bezel insert on these is random and shouldn't necessarily align perfectly with the screws even though I've seen photos from other owners where they do.
> Also, the AD that I bought it from is sending me a new box.
> They also advised me that if I do a *neat* job adjusting the bezel myself that I will not void the warranty. I have modded watches for years. So, I may give it a shot. I'll update with new photos if I choose to do so.
> ...


Glad things worked out for you. I have a Pan Am which is flawless and runs about + 3 a day. 
You're right, all the pics that I've seen the screws are at the 12, 3, 6, and 9. For me I'd have to have it that way. If you attempt to fix it yourself make sure you post it and let us know how difficult or easy it was.

Sent from my iPad using Alien technology.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Photos from two other owners. One is just like mine. The other is perfectly aligned. I don't see a way to easily get the bezel insert out without messing it up. I'm going to email Squale directly to see what can be done. Otherwise the alignment is going to drive me nuts!!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

**Update**
After showing the watch to my watch maker, I was told that he didn't want to attempt removing the bezel insert. And after more talks with the AD, they are referring me to the USA Distributor to hopefully get this resolved. I was also told that many of the bezels are misaligned with the inserts. I have a feeling that I am not the only person getting one of these that will be displeased about the alignment of the insert to the bezel screws. My watch maker agrees with my opinion and thinks that QC should have never let the misaligned bezels get into circulation. In my opinion, spending this kind of jack on a watch everything should be perfect!! I'll continue to update and let everyone know what happens.

Needless to say, I'm not having much luck with my first two Squales. I will likely be sending in my three week old GMT to get the bezel adjusted since it near impossible to turn.

Well....I contacted my watch maker and he is confident that he can "fix" the bezel insert and get it perfectly aligned! 
Needless to say, once I heard the news it went immediately on my wrist!! (Accompanied by my favorite beer, a sigh of relief and a big smile)

First, I had to throw it on my favorite nylon NATO. Followed by steel mesh, and it is currently nestled on my wrist accompanied by my favorite distressed brown leather NATO!!


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone heard any updates on Page & Coopers Squale GMT "Giramondo" project? I know that Squale has recently released essentially an homage to the Rolex GMT Master, but it would've been nice to see them do something original. The closest thing I saw was a prototype that Worn&Wound posted back in 2014. However, the "Giramondo" project started this year.

Photo from Page & Cooper's Instagram:








Prototype GMT from SalonQP 2014


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

With some tuning, could be HOT. Hope to see something along those lines.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

On canvas


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> **Update**
> After showing the watch to my watch maker, I was told that he didn't want to attempt removing the bezel insert. And after more talks with the AD, they are referring me to the USA Distributor to hopefully get this resolved. I was also told that many of the bezels are misaligned with the inserts. I have a feeling that I am not the only person getting one of these that will be displeased about the alignment of the insert to the bezel screws. My watch maker agrees with my opinion and thinks that QC should have never let the misaligned bezels get into circulation. In my opinion, spending this kind of jack on a watch everything should be perfect!! I'll continue to update and let everyone know what happens.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm not having much luck with my first two Squales. I will likely be sending in my three week old GMT to get the bezel adjusted since it near impossible to turn.


Sorry, But Squale said it's not meant to be aligned so it's not going to be aligned. Sell it I guess. Because it not wrong but you don't like it.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Squale didn't say it wasn't supposed the be aligned, the AD did. I'm waiting to hear back from the U.S. Distributor and Squale.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Mine is not aligned as well. First I thought it was weird. Now a month later or so I don't care. 








Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

I love this blasted !

The polished one for me !


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

The inlaid bezel on my Squale Vintage Master has always been slightly proud on one side since I got it. Despite the fact this was a 1960s part and to be expected to a degree, it always bothered me slightly and was ever so slightly loose, so I sent it back to Squale to see if there was anything they could do.








Unfortunately they couldn't repair it and didn't have a replacement in the same colour. However, they did manage to find a grey bezel and have fitted that. They will return the blue to me as well to keep with the watch, so I don't really see how I can lose. And I quite like the grey - it still seems to suit the watch to me. It's now a totally unique piece, if not original. But what do others think? Grey or blue?

I should also state for the record that Page and Cooper customer service has been excellent!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ghia94 said:


> I love this blasted !
> 
> The polished one for me !


With perfectly aligned screws!?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


> Squale didn't say it wasn't supposed the be aligned, the AD did. I'm waiting to hear back from the U.S. Distributor and Squale.


I seriously doubt that's going to be Squale's take on the matter as well. Just sounds like an A.D. that didn't want to be bothered into doing the right thing.


----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

Unsatisfactory. As the proud owner of this exact watch w/o the screws, I would be bothered by this QC.



Wallride said:


> Mine is not aligned as well. First I thought it was weird. Now a month later or so I don't care.
> View attachment 5123850
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Readingexcalibur said:


> Unsatisfactory. As the proud owner of this exact watch w/o the screws, I would be bothered by this QC.


I'll trade you my brand new one for your used one!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Now this. 

Some sort of debris on the dial!!!!! Looks like plastic of some sort.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

imagwai said:


> The inlaid bezel on my Squale Vintage Master has always been slightly proud on one side since I got it. Despite the fact this was a 1960s part and to be expected to a degree, it always bothered me slightly and was ever so slightly loose, so I sent it back to Squale to see if there was anything they could do.
> View attachment 5125306
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words the Vintage Master was a very special project for us.


----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you  I got it from kellotarvike.com that is a shop owned by a Finnish watch enthusiast. It is this kellotarvike - Fluco Vintage Dark Grey 121-08 but it looks a bit different than in that picture and in live. Sorry for taking so long to answer, been a bit busy.



whoa said:


> It's very cool! Can you tell me where you got it? The places I find them don't seem to look just like yours..
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

peksii said:


> Thank you  I got it from kellotarvike.com that is a shop owned by a Finnish watch enthusiast. It is this kellotarvike - Fluco Vintage Dark Grey 121-08 but it looks a bit different than in that picture and in live. Sorry for taking so long to answer, been a bit busy.


Awesome! No problem man! Just glad you took the time! I think it will fit my Damasko Da36 very well!

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Now this.
> 
> Some sort of debris on the dial!!!!! Looks like plastic of some sort.




Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Bought this a few weeks ago. My first Squale.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Now this.
> 
> Some sort of debris on the dial!!!!! Looks like plastic of some sort.


Yikes, sorry this keeps happening.

So the first one's bezel was misaligned, and your second one has the dust problem?

Also, did both have the screw-in bezel?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

hamsterdams said:


> Yikes, sorry this keeps happening.
> 
> So the first one's bezel was misaligned, and your second one has the dust problem?
> 
> Also, did both have the screw-in bezel?


This is the same watch. Misaligned bezel. Now the debris under the crystal. I haven't received a replacement yet. Have only be told by Squale USA and the AD to "be patient" as the AD is on vacation until Sept 5. It definitely isn't dust. It's either some plastic or metal shavings.

I would highly recommend that if the bezel insert to bezel screw alignment will bother you that you try to purchase a "gen 1" without the bezel screws. As I have been told that the alignment is "random" and won't be guaranteed to line up.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Just joined


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been looking at the Squale 1521 Blue Super Matte(cant find any in stock) but I am also worried the misaligned screws would bug me. Is the only way you can find the gen 1's with no screws is a used one or can you actually request a Gen 1 anywhere? Love the look of the watch with the blue dial and orange minute hand but this may cause me to go down to the 1545 20 atmos blueray although the smaller 40mm size on that is another issue. 

I have just started looking at Squale but is it typical they are out of stock on almost all of their watches like this or when they say more is on the way on the website they literally mean that?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I have been looking at the Squale 1521 Blue Super Matte(cant find any in stock) but I am also worried the misaligned screws would bug me. Is the only way you can find the gen 1's with no screws is a used one or can you actually request a Gen 1 anywhere? Love the look of the watch with the blue dial and orange minute hand but this may cause me to go down to the 1545 20 atmos blueray although the smaller 40mm size on that is another issue.
> 
> I have just started looking at Squale but is it typical they are out of stock on almost all of their watches like this or when they say more is on the way on the website they literally mean that?


Don't really understand the alignment thing. Why does the screw need to align with anything?

Regarding stock levels, yes they do seem to fluctuate, but they should come into stock again soon. Squale closed for much of August. Also check Gnomon Watches and Page & Cooper for stock.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

imagwai said:


> Don't really understand the alignment thing. Why does the screw need to align with anything?
> 
> Regarding stock levels, yes they do seem to fluctuate, but they should come into stock again soon. Squale closed for much of August. Also check Gnomon Watches and Page & Cooper for stock.


Agree. I don't understand why such thing is an issue as well. I am more curious on what does the screw do? Is it for interchangeable bezel or captive bezel?


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Is for changing the complete bezel.



commanche said:


> Agree. I don't understand why such thing is an issue as well. I am more curious on what does the screw do? Is it for interchangeable bezel or captive bezel?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

commanche said:


> Agree. I don't understand why such thing is an issue as well. I am more curious on what does the screw do? Is it for interchangeable bezel or captive bezel?


I know it doesn't sound like a big deal. But it's annoying to us who prefer things to align properly. For me, it's the equivalent of the triangle or 12 o'clock marker of the bezel not lining up with the dial or the dial being slightly crooked. You may not notice it all of the time, but know it's there and it's an annoyance. I like to have everything perfectly aligned.

If the screws were more randomly placed, like on a Sinn they're at 12, 10:30, 1:30 and 6 o'clock positions, I don't think it'd be a big deal. But the fact that some are lined up perfectly and others are off by, like mine, exactly one click counter clockwise. To me, it just makes more sense to have them line up and shows poor quality control that some are aligned and others aren't. When ordering a $1000 watch, at least to me, I expect it to be perfect. I hope I'm the only one that experiences the issues I've had with mine. Now I am waiting, again, for the AD to get back from vacation to send it back.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

gortz said:


> Is for changing the complete bezel.


Sort of. The screws act as a tensioner pressing an inner bezel spring inward to keep the bezel on the case. This is the same way of attaching the bezel that Sinn and Breitling have done for years.

Not sure why they changed it.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Sort of. The screws act as a tensioner pressing an inner bezel spring inward to keep the bezel on the case. This is the same way of attaching the bezel that Sinn and Breitling have done for years.
> 
> Not sure why they changed it.


I am wondering, has actually anyone on this forum changed their bezel with screws? How easy is this? Does it pops right off when removing the screws?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't actually have a Squale, but I did just buy one online and it's supposed to ship soon so technically I suppose I'm an owner and it's OK to post here. 

Before buying I was following this thread, particularly the questions people have about the 4 screws on the periphery of the bezel. I actually wanted one with the screws, not without - I've seen some photo's of watches fairly recently purchased by people without them and then some slightly older ones with them. This made me wonder whether there were 2 versions of the watch or whether the screwed bezel was the new version and the watches that appeared to be reasonably recently purchased were just the last of the older, pre-screwed stock. Anyway, I asked Squale ([email protected]) and indeed, all the newer versions now come with the screwed bezel, mine being one of them.

This is part of the reply I received: " _The purpose of the 4 screws is that they make it easier to change the bezel in case of scratches. This is highly appreciated by the watchmaker, maybe less from the customer but in this way you can have a watch ready to last many years. "

_This is what I was hoping to hear :-!. I was quoted €100.00 for a new bezel with a blasted finish to match my watch - not sure whether the polished or PVD versions would cost more or less than that but I'd imagine they're pretty much the same.

I'm not sure how exactly the screws attach the bezel to the case. I also own an OWC Snowflake/Milsub hybrid (I call it a Snowsub!) and it has 4 screws on the bezel similar to the Squale that allow the bezel to be removed. I'm guessing the attachment method is similar (and as previously mentioned I think some Sinn watches are the same). You don't fully unscrew the screws from the bezel, just back them off a couple of turns. The screws, when screwed in, push against a very thin ring just on the inner face of the bezel. The ring and screw tips then pass under a slight undercut on the case itself, pushing lightly against the case. The bezel won't come off as the tips of the screws and the little thin ring are beneath the undercut on the case. You wouldn't want to tighten the screws too much or they could squeeze the case too hard and make it too hard to turn the bezel but similarly this lets you increase or decrease the turning resistance if you find the action too tight or loose for your liking. Please remember I'm just guessing that the Squale 1521 uses a similar system - I'm not actually saying this is actually the case, just trying to surmise for the moment. A picture paints a thousand words so have a look at this very informative post by another user regarding the OWC and it might show you a clearer explanation of what I'm talking of.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/owc-milsub-closer-look-1017222.html

Now I just have to bide my time and await my own new arrival.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wallride said:


> I am wondering, has actually anyone on this forum changed their bezel with screws? How easy is this? Does it pops right off when removing the screws?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Haven't changed it. Yes it pops off after loosening the screws.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> I don't actually have a Squale, but I did just buy one online and it's supposed to ship soon so technically I suppose I'm an owner and it's OK to post here.
> 
> Before buying I was following this thread, particularly the questions people have about the 4 screws on the periphery of the bezel. I actually wanted one with the screws, not without - I've seen some photo's of watches fairly recently purchased by people without them and then some slightly older ones with them. This made me wonder whether there were 2 versions of the watch or whether the screwed bezel was the new version and the watches that appeared to be reasonably recently purchased were just the last of the older, pre-screwed stock. Anyway, I asked Squale ([email protected]) and indeed, all the newer versions now come with the screwed bezel, mine being one of them.
> 
> ...


You are correct about the function of the screws.

That said, this is on new releases of the 1521 to my understanding as the first release of the blue 1521 didn't have screws. The newer version does. I too sent an email to Squale about this and they never responded.


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Did i ever shared these pictures?

Squale Atmos 50 Matte modded with a PVD bezel&#8230;



















Only had it like this a coupe days&#8230;
Then changeable it back to the matte bezel.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Mimoza said:


> Did i ever shared these pictures?
> 
> Squale Atmos 50 Matte modded with a PVD bezel&#8230;
> 
> ...


Yeah..i like the original better 

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll throw in a vote for the black bezel!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## collmehank (Dec 21, 2013)

Just added the 20 Atmos to my mini Squale collection. Very happy with the 20 atmos and 50 atmos


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

I just got confirmation my new Squale is on its way. It should arrive tomorrow. :-D


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Quick pic of my Berios/Squale. Medium case, quartz, NOS.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

And this is my brand new watch. 
























I ️ Squale 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice Bart!


----------



## rooneg (May 18, 2015)

Picked up my first Squale yesterday, a 1521 PVD. I'd had my eye on the 1521s for a while, but I'd been leaning towards the blue ocean blasted. That was out of stock though, so I'd resigned myself to wait at least a few months before pulling the trigger. Then I saw this PVD on ebay and snapped it up super cheap. The seller had used some blurry pictures that I suspect led people to believe it was in worse condition than it is. I took a chance on it and it payed off!

So far I'm loving it. It's my first 42mm watch, and I'd been a bit concerned about the size since I have a somewhat small wrist (~6.5 inches), but as the internet assured me, it does wear somewhat smaller than you'd expect. Super comfortable and quite nice looking.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saw that one on eBay. The pics were awful! Looked like there were scratches on the bezel and lugs. I even emailed the selling asking about the scratches and he said "looking at the pics, it looks like they are there". Doesn't look like they're there in your pic though! Nice score!!


----------



## rooneg (May 18, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Saw that one on eBay. The pics were awful! Looked like there were scratches on the bezel and lugs. I even emailed the selling asking about the scratches and he said "looking at the pics, it looks like they are there". Doesn't look like they're there in your pic though! Nice score!!


Yeah, I hadn't actually noticed the picture that looked like it had a giant scratch on the bezel until after I'd put in my "hey, this is ending in 5 minutes and has a super low price" bid. Once I noticed it was too late, so I just crossed my fingers and got paid off. In fact, it was just a terrible picture. There's a little wear on one of the lugs, but it's tiny and not noticeable. I presume what looked like a scratch on the bezel was just a hair lying on top of it or something? Anyway, the seller's loss for posting poor pictures, it probably dropped the price ~150-200 dollars.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Definitely. I really wanted to bid on it. But sent the message to the seller asking about the scratches and they said they already had it packed up and the pics looked like there were scratches.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

It's way passed midnight and I'm trying different bracelets on my Squale Master 600 ️. Here it is on a beads of rice from Yobokies! What do you think?


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

black lizard off my SARB for a test shot....will be ordering some different straps whenever i get some money


----------



## ToonTimepiece (Sep 13, 2015)

Joined the Squale contingent last week after a load of researching of their fine history. I bought a black SS 50 atmos from P&C and couldn't be happier.

Not used to such a small piece considering I have rather large wrists but everyday I seem to become a bit more enamoured with it.

Only problem I have is that a spec of dust/indice/lume has came loose inside and settled itself right in the middle of the face, pretty gutted!.

I'm going to drop my dealer an email tommorow to see if they can help .

But, to sum up, I love it!


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Any pics mine too had that problem









Just received this yesterday and loving it!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ToonTimepiece said:


> Joined the Squale contingent last week after a load of researching of their fine history. I bought a black SS 50 atmos from P&C and couldn't be happier.
> 
> Not used to such a small piece considering I have rather large wrists but everyday I seem to become a bit more enamoured with it.
> 
> ...


Me too! Sent mine back to the dealer last week.


----------



## ToonTimepiece (Sep 13, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> ToonTimepiece said:
> 
> 
> > Joined the Squale contingent last week after a load of researching of their fine history. I bought a black SS 50 atmos from P&C and couldn't be happier.
> ...


Mine looks exactly like that, almost like a swarf cutting. Hope it isn't too hard to sort out?.

You guys think the AD will help with this?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ToonTimepiece said:


> Mine looks exactly like that, almost like a swarf cutting. Hope it isn't too hard to sort out?.
> 
> You guys think the AD will help with this?


If it's still under warranty, yes. They absolutely will.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

can anyone recommed good lether strap for 1545 mil?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I just recently bought a leather strap (or two) from Ryan. He's also a member here. His straps are the best quality I have ever owned!!!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/GordonStraps


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

I am wondering if the super matte black bezel(inlay) will suit my 50 atmos super matte ocean. It standard comes with the blue bezel, but with the screws it's easy so change a bezel. 

Anybody thoughts on the combination blue dial and black bezelinlay for the 50 atmos?


----------



## ToonTimepiece (Sep 13, 2015)

Question for any 50atmos owners with a Milanese bracelet.

What does anyone make of the build quality/comfort/looks/weight/anything else. The only other I've to compare to is my breitling but I can understand that may not be a fair comparison.

Also the bonetto cinturini isofrane lookalikey?


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

Currently with blue Isofrane lookalike;


----------



## ToonTimepiece (Sep 13, 2015)

skyjacknl said:


> Currently with blue Isofrane lookalike;
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5352322&d=1442243640"]
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool man, you happy with it? Also where did you buy from?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Still loving mine. Hoping the shark mesh arrives soon for it


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> I just recently bought a leather strap (or two) from Ryan. He's also a member here. His straps are the best quality I have ever owned!!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/GordonStraps


Thanks actually ordered a hirsch black heavy calf.
Will post pic once arrived.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this a new model?


Wallride said:


> And this is my brand new watch.
> 
> View attachment 5292474
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

chriscentro said:


> Is this a new model?


No, not at all. This is a model you can find in their 'leisure man' section on the Squale.ch site. 
There are like 8 models available. Most of them made from NOS 70/80's parts.

I really liked this one. It is vintage, the color of the dial looks amazingly beautiful. It is Quartz however. But for me personally that reflects which watches were sold back in those days and it has its place in time. So personally I can appreciate it.

It is flat and comfy to wear. The ones on the site have different hands though. I specifically asked for this (older) model and they sent me one. So I guess I was lucky. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

tundif said:


> Glad you finally got it, looks great.
> 
> Mine says hello


Stunning picture. Surprised these aren't more popular.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I am an AD for Squale in Bahrain and the Middle East Asia region. 

From an AD perspective, rest assured an AD will and Should help with this. It is hardly a job. Shouldn't take more than a fifteen minutes to sort this out. And even if it is out of warranty for such a minor thing I don't think anyone would charge. 

We all love watches and we all want them to be perfect, it's a common goal friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry my post has come in quite late. I just saw the message and couldn't help replying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Gordon straps are great. There is only one small thing that happens with them, they seem to always shrink at the lugs side. I ordered more than a couple straps from him in 22 and 24mm and all of them have shrunk quite a bit from the lugs side. 

Which ends up showing the lug screws or spring bars. It can get annoying at times. 

Yet I love his leathers and craftsmanship. No doubt. And the guy is a gem. 

Regarding other straps. James (riker) is another guy on the forum who makes classy straps and you can see my many posts about his straps in the Steinhart forum. He is a super craftsman with great leather and beautiful strap quality. They age over time. James can be reached via his email which you can get by doing a Google search on JPH straps. 

I don't want to share his email here as I don't know the forum rules here and if it prohibits me from sharing emails. 

Of course the best is Gunny. No one beats him. And his range. The quality is exceptional beyond words. This is one of the reasons I decided to resale gunny straps in my region to our patrons as its a quality and style that is beyond worry and words. 

Happy straps hunting and acquiring. It's one of my biggest weakness. But then they say straps and bracelets are always collected in lots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

> Looks cool man, you happy with it? Also where did you buy from?


I'm certainly happy with it. Bought it at Squale Germany (squale.de ;they have an english version of the website too). But currently sold out..

In different lightconditions;


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Unfortunately they are sold out everywhere until likely November.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you try the Squale Store direct in Italy? 1521 BLUE BLASTED | Squale

It doesn't mention what they have in stock that I can see but might be worth a try. I got my black blasted 50ATM from there, arrived last week.


----------



## chesterred (Dec 7, 2012)

This Heritage 1545 arrived a week or so ago, from Gnomon, I wouldn't hesitate to use them again. I have worn it every day since and it has been a rock solid +3 in every 24 hrs.

This is is my first Squale and I am mightily impressed, the crown screws in very smoothly and the bracelet is extremely comfortable. Plus, it is really, really pretty.


----------



## ToonTimepiece (Sep 13, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sorry my post has come in quite late. I just saw the message and couldn't help replying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fine more the merrier.

To be honest I need not of doubted the dealer, been nothing but helpful start to finish.

Was gutted when the little smeck appeared, was just getting used to the smaller watch an appreciating some of the details that I'd perhaps missed in the excitement of new watch day haha.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> Did you try the Squale Store direct in Italy? 1521 BLUE BLASTED | Squale
> 
> It doesn't mention what they have in stock that I can see but might be worth a try. I got my black blasted 50ATM from there, arrived last week.


I have checked it daily for about a month! You have to select a strap to see the stock. They won't be back in stock until October, they say. In Squale time that is November.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

My 50 Atmos arrived last week so took a few shots with some gear this morning.

Staged this wrist shot to show how I wear it - protected by the glove cuff - haven't actually got it wet yet.








































For anyone that doesn't dive but is interested, this last shot is what you'd use if you were using the watch as intended, before computers came along - old school! The bottom gauge is a pressure gauge connected to the tank showing you the amount of air left, this one's showing about 110bar or roughly half full. The next most important things you need to know are your depth which is the gauge on the left and then your time - you can guess what does that:-!. The chart in the background shows different depths and predetermined times you can spend at that depth before surfacing. A computer rolls the depth gauge, the watch and the dive tables all into one package and some even have a wireless transmitter on the tank to show what pressure's in your bottle as well.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Again I don't know if I am allowed to say this here. 

I have one of the blue sandblasted cases Squale in fresh stock with me. Of course I am an authorized dealer of Squale. If anyone needs one please message me and I can them share my official email. 

Please delete my post if this is not allowed. I didn't post a sales post, but just answered as people enquired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Again I don't know if I am allowed to say this here.
> 
> I have one of the blue sandblasted cases Squale in fresh stock with me. Of course I am an authorized dealer of Squale. If anyone needs one please message me and I can them share my official email.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm all for helping. Why not post a sales post?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Hey, I'm all for helping. Why not post a sales post?


Perfect. That's a great idea. Will send you a short PM for a little clarity on where do I post. The regular sales forum or is there another place for brand new pieces from dealers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Perfect. That's a great idea. Will send you a short PM for a little clarity on where do I post. The regular sales forum or is there another place for brand new pieces from dealers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to F30:

Watches - Dealers and Manufacturers

Read the rules sticky.

Good luck.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Just got this one last week. The orange color is incredible in person. The perfect shade.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

New member to the Squale club. I have been after a blue 1521 for a while and finally found a good deal for this slightly used beauty. You can barely tell it isn't brand new. The sun burst blue dial is really something to be seen in person. Loving this watch and I've only had it for 2 hours. The leather strap works great and I feel really makes the watch pop. I wear a lot of jeans for work so the combo works perfect. I also got the Squale mesh bracelet with it so I'll have to try that one on to see what I like better. Beautiful watch, couldn't be happier!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

That blue 1521 looks really great on that tan leather, the colours compliment each other nicely.

On a separate note - here's a question for all the 1521/50Atmos owners. Have you noticed that your orange minute hand really "pops" when outside in the daylight? I noticed this today while out and about, indoors it's bright-ish orange but outside it looks that few percentage points brighter again. I went inside and shone a small UV light on the watch, one of those little keychain ones for checking banknotes - the minute hand looks cool! These examples are waaay more extreme than what I'm talking about when outside but they give an indication of what I mean. The UV in natural daylight must be picked up in the orange paint, it's just so bright outside that the contrast isn't as mad looking as these photo's indoors with the UV light really close to the watch. (The 3rd photo is in a darkened room with the curtains drawn)

























Anybody else confirm this or it just my inherent insanity? Or maybe I'm just talking through my hat as usual! :roll:


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> New member to the Squale club. I have been after a blue 1521 for a while and finally found a good deal for this slightly used beauty. You can barely tell it isn't brand new. The sun burst blue dial is really something to be seen in person. Loving this watch and I've only had it for 2 hours. The leather strap works great and I feel really makes the watch pop. I wear a lot of jeans for work so the combo works perfect. I also got the Squale mesh bracelet with it so I'll have to try that one on to see what I like better. Beautiful watch, couldn't be happier!
> View attachment 5376738
> 
> View attachment 5376754
> ...


That's a beauty indeed, congratulations! I'm in the same boat you were... Looking for the right moment to catch a 1521 ocean and your pictures aren't doing the waiting any easier, damn!
Sadly the only seller with stock and good price doesn't have the leather strap.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes its not easy to be patient. I did see Squale USA has the Matte Blue 1521 back in stock, I assume with the leather strap too. I really like the sun burst blue but the matte has its own character too it from the photos I've seen. Squale does colors so well. The orange minute hand just pops. Good luck to you!



debasercl said:


> That's a beauty indeed, congratulations! I'm in the same boat you were... Looking for the right moment to catch a 1521 ocean and your pictures aren't doing the waiting any easier, damn!
> Sadly the only seller with stock and good price doesn't have the leather strap.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Yes its not easy to be patient. I did see Squale USA has the Matte Blue 1521 back in stock, I assume with the leather strap too. I really like the sun burst blue but the matte has its own character too it from the photos I've seen. Squale does colors so well. The orange minute hand just pops. Good luck to you!


It's probably the one that I returned that had "issues". Just beware, anyone buying the watch from them, I just returned one to them that had debris on the dial, it has likely been opened and "cleaned". I would also check with them before buying to get a full disclosure condition check on the watch. I'd hate to think that they are selling a watch at full retail price as BNIB that has been sold, returned, had warranty work done and been worn.

Just a heads up...


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, my first post as a new Squale Owner's Club (Unofficial) member ...as of yesterday!

Having recently been warned off continuing to dive with collectible &/or expensive watches, I decided to get a dedicated 'tool' diver and spare my others from any further exposure to my more strenuous keep fit activities. :roll:

I ordered a 'blasted' 1520 from squale.ch on Thursday afternoon, & it was delivered to me in Hong Kong on Saturday morning :-!









After a quick lunch I decided to shove my iPhone into its waterproof case & head out to Deep Water Bay to snap a few quick'n'dirty action pics...

































Unfortunately I couldn't get the iPhone in the waterproof case to focus properly when the screen was below the surface, but i hope these pics give you a rough impression.

The 1520 performed brilliantly, no issues at all. With its prominent orange minute-hand it is rather easier to read when underwater than my usual watches, & I look forward to having plenty of aquatic adventures with it in the future. b-)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to the club! I like what you did there with the string on the Isofrane - joining the 2 halves of the straps together in case a springbar breaks |>. I've done something similar in the past but used fishing line for a low profile.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

First post here as I just recently picked up my first Squale, the 30 Atmos Pan American GMT. Liked it so much, I also jumped on the 30 Atmos GMT Ceramica. THERE WILL ME MORE!!!!!!




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going to miss my Ceramica and have a feeling that I will likely own another one at some point. It's a beauty!!


----------



## ToonTimepiece (Sep 13, 2015)

Could anybody who owns the 1521 milanese bracelet give me an idea of how it feels on the wrist/quality of the product?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ToonTimepiece said:


> Could anybody who owns the 1521 milanese bracelet give me an idea of how it feels on the wrist/quality of the product?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Mine should be here tomorrow! (Hopefully). I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

So let's post a Squale family pic 








The picture is not the best but gives an idea. 
1521, 1553, 1545, 1515.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^AWESOME!!!


----------



## Wienermobile (Sep 17, 2015)

Really interested in a 20 atmos but i prefer the dial with no fish logo, are those almost impossible to find now?


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Wienermobile said:


> Really interested in a 20 atmos but i prefer the dial with no fish logo, are those almost impossible to find now?


Pretty hard to find any from that first batch. I happen to have one and am considering modding it to give to a friend. PM me if you're interested in the dial.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice collection Bart! 
On the 1515 I personally prefer the Tropic strap you also have over the black/orange Nato.


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

ToonTimepiece said:


> Could anybody who owns the 1521 milanese bracelet give me an idea of how it feels on the wrist/quality of the product?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

I have it and it feels great, quality is good but can pull hair every now and then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToonTimepiece (Sep 13, 2015)

Luke* said:


> ToonTimepiece said:
> 
> 
> > Could anybody who owns the 1521 milanese bracelet give me an idea of how it feels on the wrist/quality of the product?
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

I've noticed many people had them but seemed to revert to a NATO/leather/rubber. Was wondering if there was something up with the mesh or if it was all just personal preference.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow nice collection!!!



Wallride said:


> So let's post a Squale family pic
> View attachment 5435034
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

I forget I'm even wearing a watch - such is the comfort level of the Squale mesh bracelet. Even a fairly hairy wrist causes no issues.

Overall quality wise... I think my Staib is far better.

Rgds

M.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
So my new 'duty diver' got some new shoes...

















BTW, must add that i'm loving the lume ...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

GoodLord said:


> View attachment 5442258
> 
> 
> I forget I'm even wearing a watch - such is the comfort level of the Squale mesh bracelet. Even a fairly hairy wrist causes no issues.
> ...


I got my mesh today and so far love it!! I used to exclusively be a bracelet guy but have gone to leather and NATOs recently. With the 1521 on the mesh, it's very comfy and stylish. Loving it so far!!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

gortz said:


> Nice collection Bart!
> On the 1515 I personally prefer the Tropic strap you also have over the black/orange Nato.


The tropic strap is very cool. I use the Nato now. Might change it now and then. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> I got my mesh today and so far love it!! I used to exclusively be a bracelet guy but have gone to leather and NATOs recently. With the 1521 on the mesh, it's very comfy and stylish. Loving it so far!!


I am thinking about getting one in the near future. I wear exclusively Nato though. So I hope if I get one I will like it.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

GoodLord said:


> View attachment 5442258
> 
> 
> I forget I'm even wearing a watch - such is the comfort level of the Squale mesh bracelet. Even a fairly hairy wrist causes no issues.
> ...


Glad to hear the staib is better. I have a 22mm Staib and it is fantastic. May have to get one for my Squale.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cybercat said:


> '
> So my new 'duty diver' got some new shoes...
> 
> View attachment 5442946
> ...


Very nice looking indeed. OK your photos are pushing me to the tipping point on Squale!!!! I've been an outright naysayer to the brand. 1) what model is that please and 2) You say you are "loving the lume" -- Is there really lume? Lack thereof has been one of the major deal breakers for me. Your feedback is appreciated -- BTW I did add your "5 subs on stringed Iso's" photo to my watch pic archives as I thought it was awesome ;-) & yes, you did explain that string to me per request.

EDIT: I do like the case finish on that one as well
Thanks

RD


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Why are you a naysayer of the brand? Have you been watching the CTJ videos on YouTube? 
That is the 1521 Black Blasted. The Lume is great. Not as bright as my Sinn, but still excellent. Sorry to high jack.

Here are some Lume shots of one of mine.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hwkaholic said:


> Why are you a naysayer of the brand? Have you been watching the CTJ videos on YouTube?
> That is the 1521 Black Blasted. The Lume is great. Not as bright as my Sinn, but still excellent. Sorry to high jack.
> 
> Here are some Lume shots of one of mine.


Thanks for your response in lieu of "cybercat" ;-) No, can't say as I know the YT videos. I could never quite put my wrist on it. Never liked the cyclops models, didn't like they couldn't provide a bracelet in the higher level models. Also, they seem to crank them out on a whim at quite a price spread, then illusive to capture. Like some that are adverse to a brand because they can't find the link to China, I just always felt there was something fishy about them. Always heard the ume was lacking. Although they claim to have been around for ages, it seems they came on the scene in whirlwind out of nowhere. They certainly weren't around 8 yrs ago

Hey, I've bought and sold 100 plus watches, and I've enjoyed some the latest an greatest within a certain price point, but I guess over time some big hit brands, just aren't hitting me like they used to.

That said, I'm happy for all the owners that know better than me and enjoy their Squale watches.

Not sure which Sinn you are referring to regarding lume, but the U1 I had was disappointing also in that department.

Thanks
RD


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a Sinn 104. The Lume is outstanding. I'll see if I can get a side by side shot of the Squale and the Sinn. I also own a U1 and will say that the Lume on the 104 is better than the U1.

Edit: picture added. These have been sitting in my watch box under a regular 60w incandescent lamp for about 20 minutes. 
Top is Citizen Nighthawk. Middle Sinn 104. Bottom Squale 1521.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Thanks very much -- Nice!

RD


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> ...Although they claim to have been around for ages, it seems they came on the scene in whirlwind out of nowhere. They certainly weren't around 8 yrs ago...
> 
> Thanks
> RD


RD, they HAVE been around for quite a long time but I think like some other brands, have resurfaced in recent years (Aquadive, anyone?).

I've quietly followed the brand for awhile now and consider myself fortunate to own these old beauties:


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Hi Riddim Driven,

Sorry for tardy reply; big time zone difference. I'm from London UK, but've mainly been living in Hong Kong for the last 25 years. GMT+8 here, so 12 hours ahead of you in Florida during summer.

I think Hwkaholic covered everything anyway. :-!
'Blasted' 50 Atmos, 1521.

The lume on mine looks more like this with no UV or sunlight around to make the orange fluoresce :









Squale have been around a long while. The date 1946 rings a vague bell. My uncle wore one of these when he taught me to snorkel in the Mediterranean on a long camping holiday to S. of France when I was around 12 or 13...









...& of course Squale are famous for supplying cases to brands like Blancpain, Auricoste, DOXA, and (TAG) Heuer.








(quickly borowed pic, I've seen better ones).

You can read more here :

https://www.hodinkee.com/blog/blood-in-the-water-water-in-its-blood-a-brief-history-of-squale

..& here. 

Cheers, William.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Panamericana.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Really enjoying the blue on this one!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

***** said:


> RD, they HAVE been around for quite a long time but I think like some other brands, have resurfaced in recent years (Aquadive, anyone?).
> 
> I've quietly followed the brand for awhile now and consider myself fortunate to own these old beauties:


*****, Thank you so very much for digging out your treasures and the enlightenment into the original brand. Exquisite! Pretty amazing procurement. I can barely manage modern watches let alone pursue the real McCoy. Thank you for the illustrated WIStory. I see the big picture now.

Cheers my Friend! You are most dedicated ;-)

Adam


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cybercat said:


> '
> Hi Riddim Driven,
> 
> Sorry for tardy reply; big time zone difference. I'm from London UK, but've mainly been living in Hong Kong for the last 25 years. GMT+8 here, so 12 hours ahead of you in Florida during summer.
> ...


William, No worries on the delayed reply at all. Very timely actually. As our illustrious colleague "*****" so deftly pointed out, and your concurrent follow up further identifies; Squale does indeed have a very impressive back story. Shame on me for not venturing past the surface of the modern renditions that I questioned.

Thank you for the link as well. You have some marvelous memories from your nautical family, and whom amongst us would have a relative that wore an original Squale. Brilliant! I see where your journey started.

Thank you again very much indeed! Between yourself and "*****", you have both enlightened me, as well as sophisticatedly, subtly and subliminally _enabled!_ ;-) Very well done gentleman!

I'm changing tack now. I will share the inevitable when and if it materializes. I do enjoy your watches William, and can only imagine the interesting life from UK to HK.

Cheers & all The Best!
Adam


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

This just in


----------



## kristianpercy (Jul 14, 2015)

The 50 atmos in my book is one of the nicest looking watches out there. I am coming up to my one year anniversary of owning my black bead blasted beaut, which I purchased in order to fill the role of classy-ish yet sporty tool diver…I just really fell for the overall look of the watch right off the bat I think. One of the classiest looking cases available IMO, they really are the true masters of case making in the industry. Sure there are loads of other watches that I love the look of, but somehow I always compare them to the 50 atmos and think, 'yeah, almost but not quite'...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

OK guys, I'm on the ropes -- What is the full model # to "cybercats" model 1521-??? "bead blasted" The dial looks blacker than some of the manufacturers stock photos. Some models are called matte. One is "satino" -- This is another confusing thing about Squale. Small batches that never seem to be available and constantly changing case finishes, and dial hues.

Thanks for the help
RD


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> OK guys, I'm on the ropes -- What is the full model # to "cybercats" model 1521-??? "bead blasted" The dial looks blacker than some of the manufacturers stock photos. Some models are called matte. One is "satino" -- This is another confusing thing about Squale. Small batches that never seem to be available and constantly changing case finishes, and dial hues.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> RD


I don't know about the black... All I know is that the web and color accuracy is sometimes not what it supposed to be and therefore not always is truthful. Might be in this case but I ain't no specialist about this matter, just my personal experience.

The variations I know about are :

The classic polished Von Büren model. 
The PVD version. 
The bead blasted case. Bead blasting is a process of altering the finish of a metal surface by subjecting the surface to a stream of glass beads, or sand, under high pressure. In this way the surface is "blasted" by the particles, resulting in a durable matte, non reflective finish.

Correct me if I am wrong but the "satinato" is only available (done) for Page&Cooper in the UK. Plus might be somewhat have a different finish than the normal bead blasted one. At least that is what I understand about the info about this on line.

There are slight variations in configurations, what I mean by that is that, for instance some models have a domed Safire while others have a flat one. 
Some have black hands. Some an orange one depending on the dial color of choice. If there are color variations in those colors itself I don't know.

All this info comes out of the Squale catalog.

I've noticed some models are only available at certain distributors like Gnomon. I've read on the web that some models are specially made for some companies. For instance, I've read the Amsterdam watch company might also have a special limited 1521 version coming up.

Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Wallride said:


> I don't know about the black... All I know is that the web and color accuracy is sometimes not what it supposed to be and therefore not always is truthful. Might be in this case but I ain't no specialist about this matter, just my personal experience.
> 
> The variations I know about are :
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I am quite familiar with "bead blasted" so that's good. I did misspell the "Satin" finish description that is exclusive to P&C and appreciate that info -- It is "satinato" as you state ;-)

I do realize there are quite a few variants, and that is exactly what I was alluding to. The model # 1521 is followed by 3 additional descriptive #'s/ letters for various models that may assist in narrowing down the product.

Oh, and I have researched the new offerings in the past and will continue to do so.

Thanks again --

RD

PS: Just admired your "Squale Family Pic" -- WOW! I see now why your response was all encompassing. Much appreciated!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Riddim Driven- That model you pictured that you want is the same as my watch (apart from the orange Iso) and if ordering from the online Squale Store (based in Italy) it's just called the "1521 Blasted" SQUALE 50 atm | Product Categories | Squale For what it's worth, I found that the "blasted" model to be less matte in person than what I was expecting going by the photo's I viewed online. I'd seen the "Satinato" finish mentioned on the "Page & Cooper" Youtube video and thought I may have got one of them instead but on double checking the Squale Store (linked above) they do no such finish. I have a matte, finely finished blasted Precista PRS-18 and I was expecting the finish to be the same - the Squale definitly has a more satin type finish than that watch. I posted a few pic's of my watch a few pages back and on looking back at my own photo's - they make the watch more look more matte than it actually is.

Also, from what I've learned, "Wallride" summed it up pretty well with all his info. For example, the Squale Store I mentioned only lists the 1545 model as a part brushed and part gold plated model whereas for the US market (Gnomon?) there are much, much nicer "Sub" style homages available.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^@"quicksilver7" ^^^^ We seem to be criss-crossing each others paths with our WISful thinking ;-) Another nice photo. I NEED WATCH FUNDS!!!!!! :-(

RD


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Get the Squale Adam you won't be disappointed. I like the polished version personally as it can be dressed up a bit for work but the matte is nice as well.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Narc'd said:


> Riddim Driven- That model you pictured that you want is the same as my watch (apart from the orange Iso) and if ordering from the online Squale Store (based in Italy) it's just called the "1521 Blasted" SQUALE 50 atm | Product Categories | Squale For what it's worth, I found that the "blasted" model to be less matte in person than what I was expecting going by the photo's I viewed online. I'd seen the "Satinato" finish mentioned on the "Page & Cooper" Youtube video and thought I may have got one of them instead but on double checking the Squale Store (linked above) they do no such finish. I have a matte, finely finished blasted Precista PRS-18 and I was expecting the finish to be the same - the Squale definitly has a more satin type finish than that watch. I posted a few pic's of my watch a few pages back and on looking back at my own photo's - they make the watch more look more matte than it actually is.
> 
> Also, from what I've learned, "Wallride" summed it up pretty well with all his info. For example, the Squale Store I mentioned only lists the 1545 model as a part brushed and part gold plated model whereas for the US market (Gnomon?) there are much, much nicer "Sub" style homages available.


Thanks mate. Very very helpful, and thanks for the link. The USA site is not so good, and I do check Gnomon. I saw the photos of your watch. The fact is photos are all over the lot, and our man "cybercat" posted an exquisitely lit (enhanced?) photo. It really shows the finish and hopefully a true rendition of the dial color.

Thank you
RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

quicksilver7 said:


> Get the Squale Adam you won't be disappointed. I like the polished version personally as it can be dressed up a bit for work but the matte is nice as well.


OK buddy! So that's the Delfin, the Squale, and there was something other burning desire that escapes me at the moment...
Thanks once again for your service ;-)

A


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Adam,

Seems there are a few variations on blasted, matt, satinato etc ...

I actually got mine from here : - 1521 BLASTED | Squale
...via a link from squale.ch (Switzerland).

I ordered it last Thursday 3:30PM & it arrived Saturday 10AM, not too shabby - I was diving in the sea with it under 48 hours after clicking the 'Add to Cart' button... b-)

Hope that might be useful, as & when, _...& if '  _:think:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

As far as the Blasted versions. Squale calls them blasted. Gnomon had a limited edition called Opaco and Page & Cooper had the Satinato and Super Matte. I believe that the Blasted, Opaco and Satinato are all the same. The Super Matte was a more dull finish also a little bit darker.

Super Matte and Satinato can be seen here. Also, includes a nice little history of Squale
.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hwkaholic said:


> As far as the Blasted versions. Squale calls them blasted. Gnomon had a limited edition called Opaco and Page & Cooper had the Satinato and Super Matte. I believe that the Blasted, Opaco and Satinato are all the same. The Super Matte was a more dull finish also a little bit darker.
> 
> Super Matte and Satinato can be seen here. Also, includes a nice little history of Squale
> .


Thank you. Really interesting, enjoyable & helpful clips from P & C. I did gather that "satinato" most likely uses a finer medium of treatment which still makes the "blasted" finish with less / no sheen whatsoever. At any rate, great view, more knowledge.

Thanks to all who have assisted in my Squale edification. Now, how to procure..... ;-)

RD


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

My lovely pair !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Anyone have a 1521 and a skx007/009? I have the skx007 and don't really dig it, it just feels to tall for me, so wondering how squale looks compared? I would love a few pics :-D 

-whoa-


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

whoa said:


> Anyone have a 1521 and a skx007/009? I have the skx007 and don't really dig it, it just feels to tall for me, so wondering how squale looks compared? I would love a few pics :-D
> 
> -whoa-


I cannot post a pic because I flipped the skx007. I used to own one and liked it a lot, BUT the Squale 1521 wears sooooo much more comfortable than the skx007. Size was kinda similar. But the feeling of the 1521 is so much better. Hope this helps somewhat.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I too have owned an skx007 in the past and can say that it wears larger than the 1521. Height wise, I'd say they're about the same but the curved lugs and case shape make the Squale makes it much more comfortable and versatile than the Seiko. 

That's just my opinion. My preference goes to the Squale hands down. Not based on value, cost, movement, brand, or anything...just purely on wrist presence, feel and looks.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

whoa said:


> Anyone have a 1521 and a skx007/009? I have the skx007 and don't really dig it, it just feels to tall for me, so wondering how squale looks compared? I would love a few pics :-D
> 
> -whoa-


Similar size watches like said the 50atmos wears smaller than the specs and lower if memory serves well 
here is a picture of my long gone 50atmos and a skx011 Orange 007


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Similar size watches like said the 50atmos wears smaller than the specs and lower if memory serves well
> here is a picture of my long gone 50atmos and a skx011 Orange 007


Thanks, what about the hight? I just feel the skx007 wears so high that I can't really love it, specially not in nato's

-whoa-


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

whoa said:


> Anyone have a 1521 and a skx007/009? I have the skx007 and don't really dig it, it just feels to tall for me, so wondering how squale looks compared? I would love a few pics :-D
> 
> -whoa-


Ah-Oh! Is the Squale starting to get to you too :-d Which one do you favor? Still wish the 1521 came with a bracelet. The case has great lines. Lot's of choices, but I still like the "blasted" black dial classic. Little pricey for a plain-ish watch in comparison IMHO Hence I'm "watchrecon" ing it hourly ;-) -- I actually went backwards for nostalgia sake and picked up an SKX 009 a while back, but I don't have a height problem with it.

If you're looking for low profile and great wrist hugging attributes, the Glycine Combat is really good in that department. Probably have some good prices over in your part of the world too. Just a thought

Good luck

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Seems a lot are getting the "polished" style of the black dial classic. I guess that makes it look a bit richer and jazzes it up a bit :think:. 

RD


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ah-Oh! Is the Squale starting to get to you too :-d Which one do you favor? Still wish the 1521 came with a bracelet. The case has great lines. Lot's of choices, but I still like the "blasted" black dial classic. Little pricey for a plain-ish watch in comparison IMHO Hence I'm "watchrecon" ing it hourly ;-) -- I actually went backwards for nostalgia sake and picked up an SKX 009 a while back, but I don't have a height problem with it.
> 
> If you're looking for low profile and great wrist hugging attributes, the Glycine Combat is really good in that department. Probably have some good prices over in your part of the world too. Just a thought
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I've been looking at it for a few years actually, and the same as you, with the blasted or the blue one! And yeah the price seems a bit steep but well.. :-D 
Yeah I once had a seamaster and loved the slim profile, and I know of the glycine.. I kick myself for not getting them when klepsoo had them for ~$550

-whoa-


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

whoa said:


> Haha yeah I've been looking at it for a few years actually, and the same as you, with the blasted or the blue one! And yeah the price seems a bit steep but well.. :-D
> Yeah I once had a seamaster and loved the slim profile, and I know of the glycine.. I kick myself for not getting them when klepsoo had them for ~$550
> 
> -whoa-


Ha Ha -- WIS of a feather... I did have a Glycine, & I too did have a Seamaster. What's wrong with us o|
Didn't you say you don't sell watches? Seamaster? :-d

The blue Squale is very pretty. A couple on the sales forum (polished) & a PVD (all black) in Sweden ;-)

RD


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

whoa said:


> Thanks, what about the hight? I just feel the skx007 wears so high that I can't really love it, specially not in nato's
> 
> -whoa-


The height wears a lot slimmer than the seiko and the case hugs the wrist a lot tighter on the squale so the squale is not at all a high watch

personally I never had a problem with high watches you won't like any of mine if you think the seiko is high


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> The height wears a lot slimmer than the seiko and the case hugs the wrist a lot tighter on the squale so the squale is not at all a high watch
> 
> personally I never had a problem with high watches you won't like any of mine if you think the seiko is high


Okay good to hear, well I'm not sure it's only the hight, but probably combined with the dial size etc, I can't really put my finger on it..

-whoa-


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha Ha -- WIS of a feather... I did have a Glycine, & I too did have a Seamaster. What's wrong with us o|
> Didn't you say you don't sell watches? Seamaster? :-d
> 
> The blue Squale is very pretty. A couple on the sales forum (polished) & a PVD (all black) in Sweden ;-)
> ...


Haha nice! Well I don't sell watches.. 
The seamaster gmt 50 years anniversary model.. I bought when I was infantry in Iraq, 8 hours RnR in Kuwait, where I spent 3-4 hours in a watch shop with a few mates.. so a lot of history attached to that watch to me.. 
Well.. Someone decided they needed it more than me.. :-( long story, so have never sold a watch! 
Still have the spare links and boxes etc..

-whoa-


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

Where did you buy this model? Cause it's out of stock at Gommon Watches !!^^


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank you. Really interesting, enjoyable & helpful clips from P & C. I did gather that "satinato" most likely uses a finer medium of treatment which still makes the "blasted" finish with less / no sheen whatsoever. At any rate, great view, more knowledge.
> 
> Thanks to all who have assisted in my Squale edification. Now, how to procure..... ;-)
> 
> RD


I mean this one!!

;-)


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

whoa said:


> Okay good to hear, well I'm not sure it's only the hight, but probably combined with the dial size etc, I can't really put my finger on it..
> 
> -whoa-


I know what you're talking about. For me it was the height of the bezel in relation to the case.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I know what you're talking about. For me it was the height of the bezel in relation to the case.


Yes, I think that's it! It just don't seem to fit together imo!

-whoa-


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

frenchwatchcollector said:


> I mean this one!!
> 
> ;-)


The Blue Satinato and Opaco have been sold out everywhere for a couple months. Every once in a while one pops up for sale at an AD. I was checking websites daily and forums hourly for seemingly weeks until one popped up that fit my perfectly.

However, the Black Satinato and Opaco are available directly from Squale, Squale.de, Island Watches many other ADs.

The new versions have a new bezel design that some people like while others, like myself, really don't. They have screws in the bezel much like what Sinn and Breitling have done for years. However, there is no rhyme or reason to the alignment of the screws. If each of them lined up perfectly like Sinn, I'd love them! But they don't. Hopefully Squale fixes this issue when they are restocked in October or November.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

whoa said:


> Haha nice! Well I don't sell watches..
> The seamaster gmt 50 years anniversary model.. I bought when I was infantry in Iraq, 8 hours RnR in Kuwait, where I spent 3-4 hours in a watch shop with a few mates.. so a lot of history attached to that watch to me..
> Well.. Someone decided they needed it more than me.. :-( long story, so have never sold a watch!
> Still have the spare links and boxes etc.. -whoa-


I was gonna click "like", but the lost Seamaster is a story I don't like the sound of. Interesting tale of acquisition though. You're a brave man! I knew you never sold a watch, then afterwards I was perhaps sorry I asked. Hope I didn't stir up any bad memories bro.

Hope we can both navigate the Squale squalor LOL -- It's that photo that "cybercat" posted that got me.

Cheers mate -- we'll see who blinks on this one ;-)

RD


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I was gonna click "like", but the lost Seamaster is a story I don't like the sound of. Interesting tale of acquisition though. You're a brave man! I knew you never sold a watch, then afterwards I was perhaps sorry I asked. Hope I didn't stir up any bad memories bro.
> 
> Hope we can both navigate the Squale squalor LOL -- It's that photo that "cybercat" posted that got me.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! No bad feelings ;-) only towards the.. "person" that took my watch :-D I've dealt with the bad memories so most of the time I don't think about it ;-)

I would love to see a squale irl! But to be honest nothing has really caught me since I got the Damasko Da36! And I "think" I kinda promised the wife that I wouldn't buy another watch in 15 :-D

-whoa-


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

whoa said:


> Thanks man! No bad feelings ;-) only towards the.. "person" that took my watch :-D I've dealt with the bad memories so most of the time I don't think about it ;-)
> 
> I would love to see a squale irl! But to be honest nothing has really caught me since I got the Damasko Da36! And I "think" I kinda promised the wife that I wouldn't buy another watch in 15 :-D
> 
> -whoa-


Yeh, I know what ya mean, on all counts. I may have to back out of this thread, close the door, and hit the light on the way. 

Lotta fun though ;-)

Cheers whoa
RD


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yeh, I know what ya mean, on all counts. I may have to back out of this thread, close the door, and hit the light on the way.
> 
> Lotta fun though ;-)
> 
> ...


Haha that would certainly be the sensible thing to do! But hey, who wants to be sensible!? :-D

-whoa-


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

I took my 1545 Classic out to see the sites. It does well at depths and heights.


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi fellas, I'm a happy owner of a Classic 20 Atmos since February this year. Got it tested at +2 on Gnomon's timegrapher and it's been keeping great time ever since. These days more like +1 per day. My next grail would be Blue Blasted 50 Atmos. Have a good one!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

jwicaksana said:


> Hi fellas, I'm a happy owner of a Classic 20 Atmos since February this year. Got it tested at +2 on Gnomon's timegrapher and it's been keeping great time ever since. These days more like +1 per day. My next grail would be Blue Blasted 50 Atmos. Have a good one!


I am still +10 on my 1521. Would like to see it like +5 or so....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Mine arrived around -4, opened the back 2 times to speed her up and at the moment running about +4 or perhaps a touch less (bearing in mind, this is how _I_ wear the watch) Very happy.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Another day...another leather NATO.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

And Nato as usual 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Couple new NATO strap combos on the blue beauty


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Danny T said:


> Couple new NATO strap combos on the blue beauty


Looks great. Where did you get those straps?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

NEW STRAP THURSDAY!!!
(I have an addiction and a fever and the only cure is more straps)

First two from Clockwork Synergy. First is Electric Blue NATO which matches the color of the Squale near perfectly. Second is Blue Perlon. Both work very nicely!! Third, orange NATO, is from Resco Instruments. They make the perfect thin NATOs. High quality, perfect length and exceptional service!!


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Out on a stroll with the GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Just joined the club. Bought Hwkaholic's polished 1521 - beautiful watch! (Thanks for the good deal!)

Will get some photos taken and posted soon. 

Ordered a couple of straps from C&B (tan leather w/ blue stitching and dark blue NATO). Seeing Hwk's photos above I think I'll be buying a blue Perlon and that specific blue NATO that matches so well.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

As promised, here's my new Squale.

Trying to catch the interplay of light on that lovely azzurro dial


Wrist shot...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

***** said:


> Looks great. Where did you get those straps?


http://www.aguetradingco.com

Great prices and fast service.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Wore this today but as things transpired didn't actually go in the sea. 
Still got completely soaked to the skin, however, courtesy of the tail end of typhoon Mujigae... :roll:
















'


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cybercat said:


> '
> Wore this today but as things transpired didn't actually go in the sea.
> Still got completely soaked to the skin, however, courtesy of the tail end of typhoon Mujigae... :roll:
> 
> ...


What is this model? Vintage? It looks really super, though that bezel looks as though it could be a slippery grip.

RD


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Hi Riddim Driven,

Yes, it's from 1980. Model number is 2003. The bezel is a dodecagon, 12 distinct sides & has a quite solid, positive action. Not too slippery or difficult to use, except if I've got cold fingers & wet gloves on. :roll:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

cybercat said:


> '
> Hi Riddim Driven,
> 
> Yes, it's from 1980. Model number is 2003. The bezel is a dodecagon, 12 distinct sides & has a quite solid, positive action. Not too slippery or difficult to use, except if I've got cold fingers & wet gloves on. :roll:
> ...


Aha, I see. Thanks very much indeed, for the close-ups too |> Super looking watch! I think I'm coming around ;-)

RD


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

Good day fellas, long overdue from me:



Deepest black dial in all affordable (maybe?) and that awesome crystal


Good lume, too bad doesn't last as long as some others out there


Nice brushed finish all over


And chunky brushy bracelet


And mine is clocking in at +1/day according to time.is
I love my Squale!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I have one of these incoming tomorrow. Grey dial with dot markers (not the typical applied markers) and grey bezel. It's not a usual production model but fortunately Squale has excellent customer service and they built one for me!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds great!... please do post pics on wrist when it arrives?



TripleCalendar said:


> I have one of these incoming tomorrow. Grey dial with dot markers (not the typical applied markers) and grey bezel. It's not a usual production model but fortunately Squale has excellent customer service and they built one for me!
> 
> View attachment 5600073


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

Love the pics guys. I own a mint 20 Atmos and a pvd 50 atmos. Love them both. Really cool to see the vintage pics...thanks.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My 3 essential EDCs.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jakesky said:


> Love the pics guys. I own a mint 20 Atmos and a pvd 50 atmos. Love them both. Really cool to see the vintage pics...thanks.


You know what they say around here don't ya? Ya gotta show pics, or it isn't so, or something to that effect 

RD


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

I just acquired this vintage piece for my daughter. It has model/case number 729. 
Please share all the case numbers there are. I want to make a list. Thanks. 















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

So case numbers I know exist: 

715 lady
729 obviously see pic above. Lady. I didn't know these existed. 
1515 
1553 
1545
1546
2001
2002 
2003
What case number has the Squale Master?
Squale Tiger

Then there was the Safir, Super, Rambo, Corallo....

If there are more, please let me know. I am very interested in learning more about this. 



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## blueline1226 (May 26, 2015)

hmm I love that vintage look


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there a consensus here as to whether it's better to purchase from Long Island, page and cooper, or gnomon?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

If I had my vote...I vote Page and Cooper all day long and I'm in the US. Their customer service is beyond reproach!! Prices are cheaper and shipping is quick. Or Squale.de.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> If I had my vote...I vote Page and Cooper all day long and I'm in the US. Their customer service is beyond reproach!! Prices are cheaper and shipping is quick. Or Squale.de.


Thanks!

If you have any problems, do you need to ship it back to the UK?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not sure. Squale is Squale I believe. Squale USA should still honor any warranty issues. But, I'd still ship it to P&C if I had to.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

I bought all my 10 Squales with Gnomon and cannot recommend them enough. Good collection and price. And not to mention the freebies they throw in. And I usually send back the watches I bought from to the dealers I bought them from. And last I checked, Gnomon has their in-house service center.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Hwkaholic said:


> If I had my vote...I vote Page and Cooper all day long and I'm in the US. Their customer service is beyond reproach!! Prices are cheaper and shipping is quick. Or Squale.de.


Thanks for the kind words, we do our best.

At the moment there is huge demand for any Squale we have just a few in stock. With this unprecedented demand it's best to email or message us first for the latest stock.

As for any service work, we will take care of all of that from here, we have our own extensive workshop where we can work on many watches and carry out restorations.

There will be a Squale restoration blog on our site this Friday.

Once you are a P&C customer then you are part of our family.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I will attest to Jonathan's comment about family. It's true!! Once you go P&C...you'll see and never go back to that old AD!! 

I know I won't.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm hoping to add a 1521 to the collection soon.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

And perhaps a 1545. And perhaps another 1521 after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Adding to the Satinato vs Matte mystery, I asked Squale USA the difference and they claimed that the Satinato is more of a brushed finish, while the Matte is more of a sandblast finish without a "graining." ELI5...uh...does this mean the Satinato is shinier?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Professor_Budge said:


> Adding to the Satinato vs Matte mystery, I asked Squale USA the difference and they claimed that the Satinato is more of a brushed finish, while the Matte is more of a sandblast finish without a "graining." ELI5...uh...does this mean the Satinato is shinier?


Yes. I believe so. The Opaco from Gnomon and Satinato from P&C are a little different than the Blasted from Squale and other ADs. Hence the "limited run". From what I have seen, they are a tad bit shinier/smoother.

Though I think you're asking the wrong person (Squale USA) and getting bad information. It isn't "brushed". Just had a different blasting on it. Talk to P&C. I'm sure that they'll give you. A forthright and proper response. They always do!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Silmatic said:


> Sounds great!... please do post pics on wrist when it arrives?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^^^^that is a beauty!!! Congrats!!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone have any comparison shots of the satinato vs. matte finish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Actually the folks at Page and Cooper have kindly informed me that Satinato is not specific to them and is in fact the same as the Matte finish. The name Satinato was used to differentiate between that finish and the 'Super Matte' finish which is indeed darker.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Professor_Budge said:


> Actually the folks at Page and Cooper have kindly informed me that Satinato is not specific to them and is in fact the same as the Matte finish. The name Satinato was used to differentiate between that finish and the 'Super Matte' finish which is indeed darker.


 Hence the "super matte" is the same as the "blasted"? So we should have it figured out now since page 178 or so 
Thanks for your research and answering your own query - Quite confusing per the different re-sellers.

I'm expecting a "blasted" 1521 to arrive tomorrow. I will post pics, though there are some a few pages back.

RD


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Ahaha yeah, it's just that the terminology is so varied across sellers. But from what I understand, and anyone feel free to correct me, there exist 4 versions of finish, no matter who you are buying from. 

1. Polished 
2. Satinato/Blasted/Matte/Opaco(super matte)
3. Super Matte - Comes in Black only - a super limited run of only 30, made specifically for wardrobe for a film. Not for sale anywhere anymore. This is a darker finish than number 2. Also I believe it is specific to Page and Cooper. Gnomon's version of opaco super matte is not this, it is actually number 2.
3. PVD


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hence the "super matte" is the same as the "blasted"? So we should have it figured out now since page 178 or so
> Thanks for your research and answering your own query - Quite confusing per the different re-sellers.
> 
> I'm expecting a "blasted" 1521 to arrive tomorrow. I will post pics, though there are some a few pages back.
> ...


I'm also expecting a 1521 tomorrow! I bought it from Squale USA in black matte. Where did you get the "blasted" from? Squale.de? I will post pics as well. We can see what differences there are.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Professor_Budge said:


> Ahaha yeah, it's just that the terminology is so varied across sellers. But from what I understand, and anyone feel free to correct me, there exist 4 versions of finish, no matter who you are buying from.
> 
> 1. Polished
> 2. Satinato/Blasted/Matte/Opaco(super matte)
> ...


Thanks for clarifying!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Professor_Budge said:


> I'm also expecting a 1521 tomorrow! I bought it from Squale USA in black matte. Where did you get the "blasted" from? Squale.de? I will post pics as well. We can see what differences there are.


ha ha fancy that. I picked mine up from a private seller, but I do believe it originated from Squale USA. I'm calling mine "blasted", and you are calling yours "matte" -- Cool! We can check it out -- Oh, the pressure 

When I responded to your original post yesterday, I assumed you were interested in the "Satinato" finish and was pointing you to one on the sale forum here. It's now sold, and did originate from Page & Cooper. I really just see that finish as lightly "bead blasted" just enough to remove the shine, and that's really all it is. Hence "Satinato". I've had shiny watches finished the same way, to eliminate the polish and put a nice satin finish -- So much jargon

RD


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Riddim Driven said:


> ha ha fancy that. I picked mine up from a private seller, but I do believe it originated from Squale USA. I'm calling mine "blasted", and you are calling yours "matte" -- Cool! We can check it out -- Oh, the pressure
> 
> When I responded to your original post yesterday, I assumed you were interested in the "Satinato" finish and was pointing you to one on the sale forum here. It's now sold, and did originate from Page & Cooper. I really just see that finish as lightly "bead blasted" just enough to remove the shine, and that's really all it is. Hence "Satinato". I've had shiny watches finished the same way, to eliminate the polish and put a nice satin finish -- So much jargon
> 
> RD


Yes the jargon is confusing. Squale USA calls it 'Matte', P&C calls it 'Satinato', Squale.de calls it 'Blasted', Gnomon calls it 'Opaco super matte' - they're the same look! Doesn't anybody notice this? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Love the original Squale Leather combo!!


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Hi All,

Does the 1521 really fit small on the wrist? I've got puny wrists (6 1/4 inches), and a lil worried that the 42mm size might be too big for me. I've had an SKX007 before, and sold it off since I found it too massive for my wrist. 36-40mm is really my sweet spot. TGV (Urban Gentry) loves the 1521 even if he finds 42mm watches too big for him. He said it looks small for a 42mm watch.

Here's the dimensions I picked up from a video review on YouTube.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

raymondswong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does the 1521 really fit small on the wrist? I've got puny wrists (6 1/4 inches), and a lil worried that the 42mm size might be too big for me. I've had an SKX007 before, and sold it off since I found it too massive for my wrist. 36-40mm is really my sweet spot. TGV (Urban Gentry) loves the 1521 even if he finds 42mm watches too big for him. He said it looks small for a 42mm watch.
> 
> ...


I don't have the largest wrist in the world and I feel that the 1521 sits very comfy on the wrist and is a pleasure to wear in comparison to the skx007.

Be aware the 1521 is not a small watch but it does not feel bulky at all. It hugs the wrist really well.

In my humble opinion Squale are masters when it comes to case making and they did a superb job with this case they've been making since the 60's or so.

I just love this watch.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ Nice! Is that Satinato/opaco/matte?


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

commanche said:


> ^ Nice! Is that Satinato/opaco/matte?


I got this from Squale HQ in Milano so this is the 
"Bead Blasted" one.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Guys,

No one else has said anything so I thought I will. Marc at Long Island Watch is a heads up guy. Along with Gnomon, he was one of the original Squale resellers and a good friend of the forums. There are many stories on WUS about how he's stepped up and did the right thing for many of our members.

Since then, he was awarded with the opportunity to turn into Squale's U.S. distribution partner and opened SqualeUSA.com. Marc is responsive and fair and he offers super fast shipping. He would be a good guy to ask questions of and get your next watch. Highly recommend him.

I've bought a Squale 1545 Root Beer from him along with other watches and straps. You should definitely check him out!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> No one else has said anything so I thought I will. Marc at Long Island Watch is a heads up guy. Along with Gnomon, he was one of the original Squale resellers and a good friend of the forums. There are many stories on WUS about how he's stepped up and did the right thing for many of our members.
> 
> ...


I'll piggy back with a Long Island Watch story if you don't mind. Please note that Squalewatches.com (New York, Marc Frankel) and SqualeUSA.com (Tennessee, Scott Mosko) are completely different. SqualeWatches (aka Long Island Watch) is the US reseller/AD. SqualeWatches is the USA warranty claim/I have an issue that needs sorted with my watch.

I bought a blue blasted from LIW a few months ago. After 2 days I started to notice debris under the glass. Was told by Marc I'd have to contact SqualeUSA. After waiting nearly a week and a half to hear back from them, they decided that I needed to send the watch back to LIW for repair. Once Marc got the watch, he got back to me in a couple days and told me what would need to be done and I decided that I'd prefer to just return the watch since I didn't want a watch that was practically brand new having issues already. Not to say they wouldn't do a nice job, it was just a gut feeling. That said, he obliged and refunded my payment. Which was excellent! However, a couple days later a Blue Blasted appeared in stock on his site for sale. I contacted him since I still wanted a Blue Blasted and asked if he got more in stock. He stated that they were reselling the one I sent back. This to me is a red flag!! Reselling a watch that had been sent back for warranty work as new?? I won't buy from them again for this reason. Hopefully the buyer got full disclosure. His prices are too high IMO, It's less expensive to buy from Europe.

Furthermore, I also spoke with Scott on the phone about my Squale GMT. He said he didn't agree with Squale choosing to make this watch and felt it was a bad direction for Squale to take. He made it seem it wasn't a good idea to start the Homage path. I kind of agree. But I wouldn't come out and say that if I "worked" for/represented the company. He also said that if I had issues with it that I'd have to contact Gnomon since they sold me the watch. Not sure if this is standard practice. But if I buy a Ford Mustang or an Omega PO I'm pretty sure that I won't get turned away for service if I take them to another AD.

Let me state, the GMT is a fantastic watch!! It's a beauty of a watch!! Fit and finish is on par with other Squale lines. I'll likely own another one at some point. But it didn't strike me as being a true Squale. Almost like they didn't make the case nor any of the parts aside from the bracelet. That said, I'll be the first in line to buy a 1521 if they put a ceramic bezel on it!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

raymondswong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does the 1521 really fit small on the wrist? I've got puny wrists (6 1/4 inches), and a lil worried that the 42mm size might be too big for me. I've had an SKX007 before, and sold it off since I found it too massive for my wrist. 36-40mm is really my sweet spot. TGV (Urban Gentry) loves the 1521 even if he finds 42mm watches too big for him. He said it looks small for a 42mm watch.
> 
> ...


I will definitively say that the 1521 doesn't fit like a 42mm watch. I also own a Sinn 104 which is a 41mm and a Citizen Nighthawk with is also a 42mm and the three side by side are about different. I'll say the Sinn "looks" bigger than the Squale simply for the fact that the face is bigger, with the bezel being smaller. And the Citizen looks much bigger since it doesn't have a bezel. The 1521 is taller than the other two, but the case design gives it the perfect shape to hug your wrist.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I will definitively say that the 1521 doesn't fit like a 42mm watch. I also own a Sinn 104 which is a 41mm and a Citizen Nighthawk with is also a 42mm and the three side by side are about different. I'll say the Sinn "looks" bigger than the Squale simply for the fact that the face is bigger, with the bezel being smaller. And the Citizen looks much bigger since it doesn't have a bezel. The 1521 is taller than the other two, but the case design gives it the perfect shape to hug your wrist.


Thank you sir for answering my question. The 1521 does look small next to the Sinn and Citizen. It looks absolutely stunning. A lot like the Tudor Pelagos Blue. I hope it won't end up too big on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> I will definitively say that the 1521 doesn't fit like a 42mm watch. I also own a Sinn 104 which is a 41mm and a Citizen Nighthawk with is also a 42mm and the three side by side are about different. I'll say the Sinn "looks" bigger than the Squale simply for the fact that the face is bigger, with the bezel being smaller. And the Citizen looks much bigger since it doesn't have a bezel. The 1521 is taller than the other two, but the case design gives it the perfect shape to hug your wrist.


I'm not normally a nato guy, but I love the way you paired those particular ones with the Sinn and the Nighthawk.

Also, how is the quality of the Squale leather strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> I'll piggy back with a Long Island Watch story if you don't mind. Please note that Squalewatches.com (New York, Marc Frankel) and SqualeUSA.com (Tennessee, Scott Mosko) are completely different. SqualeWatches (aka Long Island Watch) is the US reseller/AD. SqualeWatches is the USA warranty claim/I have an issue that needs sorted with my watch.
> 
> I bought a blue blasted from LIW a few months ago. After 2 days I started to notice debris under the glass. Was told by Marc I'd have to contact SqualeUSA. After waiting nearly a week and a half to hear back from them, they decided that I needed to send the watch back to LIW for repair. Once Marc got the watch, he got back to me in a couple days and told me what would need to be done and I decided that I'd prefer to just return the watch since I didn't want a watch that was practically brand new having issues already. Not to say they wouldn't do a nice job, it was just a gut feeling. That said, he obliged and refunded my payment. Which was excellent! However, a couple days later a Blue Blasted appeared in stock on his site for sale. I contacted him since I still wanted a Blue Blasted and asked if he got more in stock. He stated that they were reselling the one I sent back. This to me is a red flag!! Reselling a watch that had been sent back for warranty work as new?? I won't buy from them again for this reason. Hopefully the buyer got full disclosure. His prices are too high IMO, It's less expensive to buy from Europe.
> 
> ...


I've also had multiple QC issues in the past year or so with Long Island Watch that has caused me to avoid purchasing from them again; it's quite unfortunate, as I used to be a huge advocate for Marc and LIW.

The Squale 1545-DLC I purchased from him last year arrived to me with a chip in the DLC chapter ring - quite frankly, it should never have been allowed to be sent out in the first place. After a few months the crown had also stripped, so I sent the watch in for warranty, essentially brand new (other than those two issues). The watch returned from warranty pretty badly scratched, had a non-working crown, had dirt (grease?) in the seals, and smudges on the underside of the crystal. When I contacted Marc, he said that the watch had needed a replacement case because the "first case had been damaged in repair," and the replacement case apparently "wasn't in good condition."

Something like that should *never* happen during warranty work. I was baffled that the watch had not only been sent out in that condition, but that it was also thought to be acceptable to source a very harshly used replacement watch head for warranty work. Not only that, but they apparently didn't plan on informing me that they botched the repairs on my original watch. I was again instructed to send the watch back for repairs. This time, the watch was returned with _another_ set of issues - the cyclops was crooked (which I was told was not fixable, even though my original watch had a completely straight cyclops), and the second hand was very obviously bent. As before, those kinds of QC issues should have been caught at some stage before sending the watch back.

So now the watch is currently back en route for warranty work for a third time. Each time I had to pay out of pocket for shipping, despite none of these issues being my fault. And never have I been given any type of compensation for all my troubles - not that I needed or expected it, but it would have been a nice gesture after all this, especially for a customer who has spent over $1200 at LIW over the years.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I'm not normally a nato guy, but I love the way you paired those particular ones with the Sinn and the Nighthawk.
> 
> Also, how is the quality of the Squale leather strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comments! The Squale leather is great!! Soft, supple, comfy. Fits perfectly. However, I'd say if you have anything smaller than a 6.5" wrist that it won't fit. I have a 7.15" wrist and wear it snugly on the second or third to last holes.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

3005 said:


> I've also had multiple QC issues in the past year or so with Long Island Watch that has caused me to avoid purchasing from them again; it's quite unfortunate, as I used to be a huge advocate for Marc and LIW.
> 
> The Squale 1545-DLC I purchased from him last year arrived to me with a chip in the DLC chapter ring - quite frankly, it should never have been allowed to be sent out in the first place. After a few months the crown had also stripped, so I sent the watch in for warranty, essentially brand new (other than those two issues). The watch returned from warranty pretty badly scratched, had a non-working crown, had dirt (grease?) in the seals, and smudges on the underside of the crystal. When I contacted Marc, he said that the watch had needed a replacement case because the "first case had been damaged in repair," and the replacement case apparently "wasn't in good condition."
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about this!!

This is exactly why I asked for a full refund/return for mine instead of it being repaired. I was appalled that they then resold the watch that I sent back for repairs as new.

Contact Scott at SqualeUSA. [email protected]. If he doesn't make it right then I'd ask for a full refund. If they don't honor that, contact Squale.ch and tell them about it. They should then make it right. Hopefully.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Sorry to hear about this!!
> 
> This is exactly why I asked for a full refund/return for mine instead of it being repaired. I was appalled that they then resold the watch that I sent back for repairs as new.
> 
> Contact Scott at SqualeUSA. [email protected]. If he doesn't make it right then I'd ask for a full refund. If they don't honor that, contact Squale.ch and tell them about it. They should then make it right. Hopefully.


Thanks for the suggestions - much appreciated!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wallride said:


> I just acquired this vintage piece for my daughter. It has model/case number 729.
> Please share all the case numbers there are. I want to make a list. Thanks.
> View attachment 5649601
> 
> ...


I love my daughter, but she might have to pry that from my cold, dead hands! Gorgeous!

Here's mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Got my brand new 1521. Question for owners: is the movement noisy as in I can hear the rotor/magnet/weight (don't know the proper terminology, forgive me) moving around when I turn my wrist? I've had other automatics and manual winds and never heard something this noisy. Also is there any play between the bezel and the case, not between clicks but up and down on the bezel to case. Just a little bit. As in when I have the bezel between my thumb and forefinger I can do a little see-saw action. When I owned the 1545, both the noise and play were not present.


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Also is it strange that the watch came in this box: 



 not the longer style box? When I opened it also the plastic sleeve was not on the watch and the plastic cover for the watch face was wrinkled and half off the watch.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I'll piggy back with a Long Island Watch story if you don't mind. Please note that Squalewatches.com (New York, Marc Frankel) and SqualeUSA.com (Tennessee, Scott Mosko) are completely different. SqualeWatches (aka Long Island Watch) is the US reseller/AD. SqualeWatches is the USA warranty claim/


Thank you for the correction. I probably should've spent a little more time proofing and editing my post.



Hwkaholic said:


> I have an issue that needs sorted with my watch. I bought a blue blasted from LIW a few months ago. After 2 days I started to notice debris under the glass. Was told by Marc I'd have to contact SqualeUSA. After waiting nearly a week and a half to hear back from them, they decided that I needed to send the watch back to LIW for repair. Once Marc got the watch, he got back to me in a couple days and told me what would need to be done and I decided that I'd prefer to just return the watch since I didn't want a watch that was practically brand new having issues already. Not to say they wouldn't do a nice job, it was just a gut feeling. That said, he obliged and refunded my payment. Which was excellent! However, a couple days later a Blue Blasted appeared in stock on his site for sale. I contacted him since I still wanted a Blue Blasted and asked if he got more in stock. He stated that they were reselling the one I sent back. This to me is a red flag!! Reselling a watch that had been sent back for warranty work as new?? I won't buy from them again for this reason. Hopefully the buyer got full disclosure. /


This is very surprising to me. I've read stories about how Marc has come to the rescue for forum members having warranty issues with other sellers. Perhaps he will respond about this on his own behalf.



Hwkaholic said:


> His prices are too high IMO, It's less expensive to buy from Europe. /


It was cheaper for me to buy from them then order from Singapore or Europe. I'm located in the states.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

3005 said:


> I've also had multiple QC issues in the past year or so with Long Island Watch that has caused me to avoid purchasing from them again; it's quite unfortunate, as I used to be a huge advocate for Marc and LIW.
> 
> The Squale 1545-DLC I purchased from him last year arrived to me with a chip in the DLC chapter ring - quite frankly, it should never have been allowed to be sent out in the first place. After a few months the crown had also stripped, so I sent the watch in for warranty, essentially brand new (other than those two issues). The watch returned from warranty pretty badly scratched, had a non-working crown, had dirt (grease?) in the seals, and smudges on the underside of the crystal. When I contacted Marc, he said that the watch had needed a replacement case because the "first case had been damaged in repair," and the replacement case apparently "wasn't in good condition."
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your experience. I always wanted a 1545 DLC myself. I hope it is resolved to your satisfaction.

I just wanted to bring to everyone's attention that there is another reseller option. Especially over in the U.S. I love P&C's marketing and Anders has been very good about answering any questions I've had. I have owned 4 Squale 1545 watches and I thought it would be fair to share another potential outlet.

I'm very sad to hear about these two experiences. It's good that we can share this information to make informed buying decisions.

Just for sh*t and giggles, here's another Squale I've owned.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> No one else has said anything so I thought I will. Marc at Long Island Watch is a heads up guy. Along with Gnomon, he was one of the original Squale resellers and a good friend of the forums. There are many stories on WUS about how he's stepped up and did the right thing for many of our members.
> 
> ...


Agree on Marc's superb customer service. Already bought 5 watches from him. My Squale 1545 Root Beer says hello bro.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

franco60 said:


> I love my daughter, but she might have to pry that from my cold, dead hands! Gorgeous!
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...


The Squale Super is totally beautiful!

About the watch I got for my daughter :

It is kinda cool she got interested in watches because I collect. She even asked me to order a couple of nato straps. 

I am pretty sure she will take good care of the time piece. Who knows, she might start her own collection. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Professor_Budge said:


> Got my brand new 1521. Question for owners: is the movement noisy as in I can hear the rotor/magnet/weight (don't know the proper terminology, forgive me) moving around when I turn my wrist? I've had other automatics and manual winds and never heard something this noisy. Also is there any play between the bezel and the case, not between clicks but up and down on the bezel to case. Just a little bit. As in when I have the bezel between my thumb and forefinger I can do a little see-saw action. When I owned the 1545, both the noise and play were not present.


Well, mine rattles if I shake it. Never heard anything just wearing it...

No play between bezel and case here...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

dsbe90 said:


> ...Just for sh*t and giggles, here's another Squale I've owned.


Those aren't the same watch in the pics. I was just wondering recently what happened to the original few four line 29 Atmos.

EDIT: only 1 of the original pics came through in the quote above.


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought a new Squale 1521 last week, polished, black dial with black bezel. From the excellent Page & Cooper and in person too (they're 20 mins from central London by train). After a week of wear, I think it's a nice watch, and I'm generally very happy with it. My specific thoughts on it are:

*Case:* this is the strongest point of the design. There's not a hint of Rolex about it. It looks great in both versions: fully polished or blasted. What makes the case a classic, possibly, is its design economy. It has a simple but interesting underlying geometry; it's basically conical, and since the lugs are cut parallel to the cone axis, they yield nice conic section curves (hyperbolas). Although the case is most likely stamped with some machining to finish it (as are most watches, as far as I know) I like the idea that you can produce its shape with some basic lathe operations. It's also consistent with the historical time period of the design. There are some other watch cases out there (i.e. Omega Speedmaster Mark II) that use cone geometry, but most are basically extrusions with some lug rounding, and are fairly boring as a result.

*Dial:* I like the lack of anything shiny on the dial; it's just printing and luminous material. Shiny surrounds to hash marks (found in all the more expensive Seiko dive watches, for example) are annoying; they're basically Christmas decorations for your watch. The printing is sharp, but there are some minor alignment issues. Lume seems fine, and is a nice colour. The reflective internal bezel is a good feature: Rolex would have engraved their logo all around this item; not here.

*Hands:* great.

*Bezel:* this is the weakest feature, and is really not great at all. I was aware of the screw alignment issue, and accepted this on my watch at the time of purchase (on the basis that they're all like this in the current production) but it needs fixing. The ratcheting and feel could also be improved a lot, _and needs to be._ Not sure what to think yet about the bezel insert material (aluminium with printing). I do not touch the bezel much, since it does annoy.

To really see what this watch is about you need to take it down to a department store (I did) and put it next to your Orises, Tags, Alpinas, etc. It's a really refreshing contrast. Most dive watches at around this price point and above are over-fussy, with polished and brushed features mixed up, funny shaped cases with lumps and bits; basically lots of invented interest. The 1521 avoids all of that, but nonetheless has loads of character.

For the future, I'd really like to see a 'Super 50 Atmos' or similar, maybe at or around the £1,000 price point. It would retain all of the main features of the 1521 but substitute: a better bezel insert material (ceramic, sapphire crystal or similar); a fully machined and polished internal reflective bezel (I think the current one is plated, and its reflections are ever so slightly wavy); greater case precision (I think I can see a slight asymmetry in the area between the lugs at the moment). The basic design is sound, and would make a great platform for refinement and fancier manufacturing techniques. This is what watches are about, right? Obsessing over the way things are made, down to the micron.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

***** said:


> Those aren't the same watch in the pics. I was just wondering recently what happened to the original few four line 29 Atmos.
> 
> EDIT: only 1 of the original pics came through in the quote above.


Good catch! I had a second generation Classic and then I got an original later. I loved both!


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Wallride said:


> Well, mine rattles if I shake it. Never heard anything just wearing it...
> 
> No play between bezel and case here...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Hmm...yeah I think I have to send this one back. Just don't get a good feeling from it overall. I know the bezel is weak on the 1521 but this particular specimen, the bezel feels very cheap, almost plastic-y and with the play I feel like I could rip it off with a little force. When I turn my wrist to look at time I can hear the movement. When I shake it, it sounds like things are loose and rattling inside. Not sure if I have a lemon but the 1545 in comparison was much more robust in build quality overall.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Professor_Budge said:


> Hmm...yeah I think I have to send this one back. Just don't get a good feeling from it overall. I know the bezel is weak on the 1521 but this particular specimen, the bezel feels very cheap, almost plastic-y and with the play I feel like I could rip it off with a little force. When I turn my wrist to look at time I can hear the movement. When I shake it, it sounds like things are loose and rattling inside. Not sure if I have a lemon but the 1545 in comparison was much more robust in build quality overall.


If you contact LIW about it, I'll be interested to hear their reply. I asked them about the alignment of my old one and they said that "you have to shave down the click spring". I wouldn't send it to them to fix it if that is your only option. I'd send it to a local and reputable watch maker in your area and get their take first before sending in back to LIW. Or contact Squale Italy to get their take.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Professor_Budge said:


> Hmm...yeah I think I have to send this one back. Just don't get a good feeling from it overall. I know the bezel is weak on the 1521 but this particular specimen, the bezel feels very cheap, almost plastic-y and with the play I feel like I could rip it off with a little force. When I turn my wrist to look at time I can hear the movement. When I shake it, it sounds like things are loose and rattling inside. Not sure if I have a lemon but the 1545 in comparison was much more robust in build quality overall.


I personally never felt that the bezel on the 1521 was weak or cheap. There is a little play but that is about it. I certainly never could rip it off with some force. I actually use it frequently to time stuff. In fact I think it is the best bezel of all my watches with the (vintage) 1515 coming in second place.

I only have a vintage 1545 and the recent model is on my want list. So I can not say anything about that. I might get a 1545 GMT first but we'll see.

The rattling comes from the movement. I had other WUS members talking about this too when shaking the time piece so I don't worry about this.

Hopefully you will get a new piece or get a refund. 
All the best.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on a black 1521 from Page & Cooper. LIW has them in stock and Page & Cooper are sold out until November, but given what's been said in this thread recently about both, I am more than willing to wait for Page & Cooper to restock them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^excellent decision!!!!


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like Gnomon has a limited edition 50 ATMOS coming. Anyone has any idea what it is or how it looks like?
Asked Gnomon but they aint breathing a word.


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm just returning it - I've literally had the watch for 12 hours before shipping it back. I just don't want to deal with it, really it's about peace of mind for me. Plus I'm looking for the matte black version so those seem to be in stock everywhere else.


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

watchlover7023 said:


> View attachment 5711434
> 
> 
> Seems like Gnomon has a limited edition 50 ATMOS coming. Anyone has any idea what it is or how it looks like?
> Asked Gnomon but they aint breathing a word.


!!! I'm very interested to see this limited edition, although in the past the various ADs have all had their own "limited editions" when in fact everyone had the same thing. The P&C satinato black is still marketed as limited. I'm guessing probably just different color scheme. But just to add fodder to the speculation, Fratello watches at Baselworld this year said they saw a "a true prototype (made by the CNC process out of resin) of a very vintage-inspired piece that featured an amazing crystal." Squale at Baselworld 2015


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

watchlover7023 said:


> View attachment 5711434
> 
> 
> Seems like Gnomon has a limited edition 50 ATMOS coming. Anyone has any idea what it is or how it looks like?
> Asked Gnomon but they aint breathing a word.


My guess would be the super matte like what P&C did...hopefully in blue!!! Or green matte.

If it has a ceramic bezel...I'm screwed.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

My Squale 1521's bezel, while it has a slightly more play than my Trident 600's, doesn't feel cheap or fragile at all. I do wish it had a ceramic insert though - a week after I received it from Hwkaholic I scratched it (slightly, but still!) on a screw head on my Elan's hood. Ah well, adds character. It's funny what we like and don't like. Charlie from London mentioned liking that there are no shiny surrounds on the indices on the dial. For me, I wish there were, I like applied markers on a dial - adds interest. Having said that though, it's a MINOR thing to me. Overall, I LOVE the dial - the sunray effect is fantastic. And like Charlie, I think the side profile of the case and the way the lugs curve is a beautiful design touch.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> My guess would be the super matte like what P&C did...hopefully in blue!!! Or green matte.
> 
> If it has a ceramic bezel...I'm screwed.


I'm hoping for a sunray grey version, like the Bathyscaphe


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm a *prospective* member of the Squale club. I'm a big fan of the 50 atmos. I appreciate its a tool watch but could never settle with the contrasting bright minute hand. Is there a model that is a little more subtle?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan1984 said:


> I'm a *prospective* member of the Squale club. I'm a big fan of the 50 atmos. I appreciate its a tool watch but could never settle with the contrasting bright minute hand. Is there a model that is a little more subtle?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just email [email protected]

They can probably build you one with a white minute hand. Ask how much it would cost without VAT tax. The prices they have listed on squale.ch include VAT.
It shouldn't cost you any more money to have one custom built than buying a stock version.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Dan1984 said:


> I'm a *prospective* member of the Squale club. I'm a big fan of the 50 atmos. I appreciate its a tool watch but could never settle with the contrasting bright minute hand. Is there a model that is a little more subtle?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, there are a couple choices available that don't have the contrasting minute hand. The white dial is one of those.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> Just email [email protected]
> 
> They can probably build you one with a white minute hand. Ask how much it would cost without VAT tax. The prices they have listed on squale.ch include VAT.
> It shouldn't cost you any more money to have one custom built than buying a stock version.


The white dial is on my want list. It is funny. I would ask if they could build me one with an orange minute hand. .

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Love me some orange minute hands!!!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

The orange minute hand is what originally drew me to the 1521. 
So pumped to get mine! The wait is brutal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 15, 2014)

I appreciate the suggestions. The white is very nice. 

Can anybody suggest bracelets that fit the lugs well? Maybe post pictures please? What are people's favorite non-rubber straps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Dan1984 said:


> I appreciate the suggestions. The white is very nice.
> 
> Can anybody suggest bracelets that fit the lugs well? Maybe post pictures please? What are people's favorite non-rubber straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Squale leather straps are nice. Can't go wrong with the Squale Mesh either. I have both and love them both!!

I never use to be a NATO fan, but the 1521 was born to be worn on a NATO! I haven't seen any pics of a 1521 on a bracelet. Not sure if this is because there isn't a good one for it or if people share my thought that it looks so much better on a NATO or leather.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

There is a "teaser" pic of the new 50 atmos on Squale's Instagram page https://instagram.com/squaleofficial/


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

With a red ceramic bezel???


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Agh! Now I'm wondering if I should cancel my order and wait for the updated model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Agh! Now I'm wondering if I should cancel my order and wait for the updated model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just a prototype. No release date yet.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> It's just a prototype. No release date yet.


Oops, I confused this for what Gnomon is announcing Friday. Thanks for clarifying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

md29 said:


> There is a "teaser" pic of the new 50 atmos on Squale's Instagram page https://instagram.com/squaleofficial/


Orange minute hand is already colorful enough. No need to add a big red logo. Sometimes Squale does crazy things. Like this 101 atmos prototype


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually like that prototype. The logo's big but a subdued color (silver) and when you shrink the watch image down to "watch size" it'll not be so bad. I do think the hands are bit to skeletonized though. Makes them a bit harder to read.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I haven't seen any pics of a 1521 on a bracelet. Not sure if this is because there isn't a good one for it or if people share my thought that it looks so much better on a NATO or leather.


There is a vintage 50 Atmos Marina Militare on a squale oyster style bracelet that has been shared in the forums in the past.

I tried replicating the look myself on my old NOS tritium dial 50 Atmos on an oyster-style bracelet. I even tried it on a jubilee.

I do agree with you that the 1521's look nicer on a NATO or a leather strap.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My Blue Blasted has a new sibling!!!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> My Blue Blasted has a new sibling!!!


Rad! Orange hour hand. Vintage piece?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

LOL!!! I didn't even notice that until you mentioned it!! Not vintage. Wonder if it's an error?? Or custom?? I'll have to ask the previous owner.

Found this. 
http://wornandwound.com/2014/06/18/squale-50-atmos-ref-1521-review/2/


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Wallride said:


> Rad! Orange hour hand. Vintage piece?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


First time I see that too


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> LOL!!! I didn't even notice that until you mentioned it!! Not vintage. Wonder if it's an error?? Or custom?? I'll have to ask the previous owner.
> 
> Found this.
> http://wornandwound.com/2014/06/18/squale-50-atmos-ref-1521-review/2/


The 1521 reviewed at W&W had the same combination and I think he explains why on that review.
Cheers!


----------



## whsieh (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys,
Anyone with the 30 atoms ceramica (or similar series) have any issues with their crown winding mechanism? My watch won't wind via the crown. 

Is that an easy fix or should I just send it in and be without it for a while? It was purchased at gnomon and comes with the 180 days of extra warrantee. 

I hate being without it! Wore it for my recent wedding and by far my favorite piece. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

How's the outer AR coating holding up on the 1521's?


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

There is no AR outer coating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Those orange hour hands were produced a few times on the 1521 a while back. Most often seen on the mediums, but I remember when Squale made the 1521 with that hands combo-- I want to read the official review. Here's a beaut....

































I love the 2001. A compact brute of a watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Those orange hour hands were produced a few times on the 1521 a while back. Most often seen on the mediums, but I remember when Squale made the 1521 with that hands combo-- I want to read the official review. Here's a beaut....
> .


I emailed Squale and Nelly got back to me promptly as usual. She said that it would cost €36 + shipping to swap out the hands. So, approximately $80 with shipping.

Hmmm....something to consider.

I kind of like the uniqueness, but when I look at my Blue Blasted, the orange looks so much better on the minutes hand.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, those little short & stubby orange hour hands look amazing on the small cases of the Mediums. Other than that, I'm for the more classic look of the white hour / orange minute / white seconds. ONLY exception for me is the polished seconds hand...


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Shark mail 







I got the black Squale Nato strap in the mail today. Put it on the 1521. I dig it. It is kinda longer than I expected. Love the buckle and overall feeling/quality. Too bad they only have black and green in 20mm. Blue would have been awesome.









Plus since I got two packages today I enclose a sneak peak of the Squale 1546. Unfortunately it arrived in non working condition. I guess vintage pieces can suffer from this . Sent it in for a service quote. I'll keep you guys posted. .








Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

First pictures of the limited edition Squale by gnomon are on their Instagram page. It looks like the bezel is not marked!!!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

md29 said:


> First pictures of the limited edition Squale by gnomon are on their Instagram page. It looks like the bezel is not marked!!!


Yup. Here they are


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

md29 said:


> First pictures of the limited edition Squale by gnomon are on their Instagram page. It looks like the bezel is not marked!!!


I'm not sure how much I like an unmarked bezel, aesthetically and functionally. Just looks... off, to me.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Boo polished case...


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Not really liking it.. 

-whoa-


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5763434


"Going back to my roots, yeah!" 

I dig it. I want a polished case because I own a blasted one right now. But there are so many Squales I want. Maybe I should look to cure my addiction 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Btw, I've said it before and say it again : the 1521 is the closest thing to a Blancpain that I ever will own. 

Oh and did I mention I really like the buckle on the Squale Nato strap? It is very comfy. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I really like that, but I feel like I need the original 1521 in my collection first. How quickly do these limited editions usually sell out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Also, anyone know if that bezel is still aluminum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I just bought one of the GNOMON editions. Shipping out on Monday!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> I just bought one of the GNOMON editions. Shipping out on Monday!


Cool.

I don't see them up on their site. Did you email them?

Also, what's the pricing on it?


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

WatchNRolla said:


> Cool.
> 
> I don't see them up on their site. Did you email them?
> 
> Also, what's the pricing on it?


Yes, emailed. $869


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> Yes, emailed. $869


Thanks!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> I just bought one of the GNOMON editions. Shipping out on Monday!


Congrats! Please post pics when you get it.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> I just bought one of the GNOMON editions. Shipping out on Monday!


I need details...

I might get one to send off for a nice bead blasting!! How many are being made??


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> I need details...
> 
> I might get one to send off for a nice bead blasting!! How many are being made??


Anders said they only got ten of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Anders said they only got ten of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The facebook page is a little confusing. Says

"The first of the series of 50 ATMOS Rosso. Limited edition of 10pcs for the opening of Gnomon @ Millenia"

"The first of the series" sounds like more is coming, but 10 pcs sounds like this is it?

My guess would be 50 Atmos Rosso is a 50 atmos dial with the red logo and rectangle markers instead of round. It could be part of an ongoing series of watches. Maybe the Gnomon edition has the minimal bezel insert and orange/vintage lume. The ongoing series probably has c3 lume and a regular insert. Just a guess.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

3005 said:


> I'm not sure how much I like an unmarked bezel, aesthetically and functionally. Just looks... off, to me.


Looks weird at first, but stare at this picture long enough and you'll get it.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

I didn't like it at first, but I am warming up to it after seeing the Blancpain


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm guessing that there will be more of them. There were 10 available for the opening. Likely more to come. However, the subsequent ones will have the pesky bezel screws.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Still can't get enough of this watch. Classy. Timeless (pun intended). Elegant. Sporty.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hwkaholic said:


> Still can't get enough of this watch. Classy. Timeless (pun intended). Elegant. Sporty.


You know, it's possible you have found the ever illusive "one watch nirvana", or at least getting close, with "one brand nirvana". ;-)

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

TripleCalendar said:


> Looks weird at first, but stare at this picture long enough and you'll get it.
> 
> View attachment 5768074


and if it is a Blancpain hommage you're after. No need to spend $850. + for it. Mod up an Seiko SKX  I used to have this one...

RD


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I like it. Don't forget that unmarked bezel is more versatile and can be used as both timer and count down


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I have to say that the Gnomon 1521 LE is a little too homage'ish for me. That's part of the reason that I got rid of my Ceramica GMT. I love the 1521 and hope that Squale can keep it original to their own influences and designs.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Which is more homage? The new 50 Fathoms Blancpain makes or the 50 ATMOS LE Squale makes? 

Bearing in mind Blancpain is now Swatch Group and Squale makes the original 50 Fathoms.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, Squale made the case for the original FF, right?? I guess in my mind, that doesn't entirely make it a Squale watch. 

Is Squale still making cases for Blancpain??


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Squale does not make it for Blancpain anymore. But they used to make it and still belongs to the same people. And made the cases still using the same method from years ago. 

Swatch group does not make the Blancpain cases, they bought the history and revived the brand making the cases in a new way(not necessary a bad thing).


----------



## Watch Catcher (May 30, 2015)

Just received my 20 atmos classic from Gnomon and am over the moon with it. The bezel is a little stiff but I guess that's better than it flopping around and having loads of play. It's running at 2 secs slow per day which is better than my SKX007 (5 secs per day) and is definitely a step up in quality. I have attached the obligatory wrist shot and hope that I can be a new member of this exclusive club.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just received my Squale GMT Blue/Black from Gnomon as well but without a manual. Still waiting for Anders to mail it. But beautiful watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Gnomon LEs are gone.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Just received my Squale GMT Blue/Black from Gnomon as well but without a manual. Still waiting for Anders to mail it. But beautiful watch.
> 
> View attachment 5772938
> View attachment 5772946


I've been wondering about the fit on this one. What size is your wrist, if you don't mind my asking? Do the lugs overhang if viewed directly from the top?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

mistercoffee1 said:


> I've been wondering about the fit on this one. What size is your wrist, if you don't mind my asking? Do the lugs overhang if viewed directly from the top?


Here it is on my wrist. 7.15". For me, I loved the size. I'll probably get one of these again in the future and get it bead blasted.

Lugs didn't hangover on my wrist.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Hawk, that's probably the lower limit of what would look right with that watch. Looks good on you, but would look to big for me.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah. I would say for anyone with a wrist the same size as mine or smaller that doesn't like a "larger" watch the GMT wouldn't be the one for them.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Squale 50 atmos looks amazing in the bright Arizona sunlight.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

For those about to rock...


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Watch Catcher said:


> Just received my 20 atmos classic from Gnomon and am over the moon with it. The bezel is a little stiff but I guess that's better than it flopping around and having loads of play. It's running at 2 secs slow per day which is better than my SKX007 (5 secs per day) and is definitely a step up in quality. I have attached the obligatory wrist shot and hope that I can be a new member of this exclusive club.


I have this on my wish list. SKX as well. Sounds like you recommend skipping a step...

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Just received my Squale GMT Blue/Black from Gnomon as well but without a manual. Still waiting for Anders to mail it. But beautiful watch.
> 
> View attachment 5772938
> View attachment 5772946


Very much so!

Thumbs, iPhone, TaT.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a great combo Hawk!


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Watch Catcher said:


> Just received my 20 atmos classic from Gnomon and am over the moon with it. The bezel is a little stiff but I guess that's better than it flopping around and having loads of play. It's running at 2 secs slow per day which is better than my SKX007 (5 secs per day) and is definitely a step up in quality. I have attached the obligatory wrist shot and hope that I can be a new member of this exclusive club.


I agree the bezel is stiff. I don't know if this helps but I find the easiest way to turn that bezel, or any bezel for that matter, is to depress and turn with fingers at 12 o'clock and thumb at 6 o'clock.


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

Almost joined the club on Sunday but of course I waited to long and Squale USA was sold out.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Order from Page and Cooper.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone got the domed crystal on a classic? I'd like to see how it looks. Or anyone just remove the cyclops?


----------



## GarrettGHu (Jun 4, 2008)

Hwkaholic said:


> Order from Page and Cooper.


Page & Cooper is sold out on a lot of Squale's too.

It's all pre-order.

I heard they will be distributing to retail stores in the US too but I highly doubt they can pull that off. Everything is already sold out as it is...LOL

I need to get one before they go mainstream and prices start to double, because seriously...slap on a sapphire bezel, add a strap changing tool and a NATO strap packaged in a pelican box then all of a sudden you have a $2000+ watch.


----------



## finslayer83 (Oct 27, 2015)

I want a 1545 military but no one has them in stock... : (


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Biggest problem with my 1545 Maxi is it's glued to my wrist. LOVE it!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Do Gnomon and P&C regularly receive new stock?

I'd love to get hold of a heritage Squale (root beer bezel) but I can't find one for sale although I have seen the full on root beer bezel & dial model about. I'm just not sure if I'd rather hold out for the heritage.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, and I only bought my first divers watch last month and I'm already looking to add to it with a Squale. This place doesn't do me any favours!


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

4overthru3 said:


> Hi guys! Couple questions from a newbie...
> 
> The Root Beer heritage has a black dial? The Root Beer (regular) has a brown sunburst dial? And other then the lume paint are the exact same watch?
> 
> Thank you.


Was there ever an answer to this?

Apologies if it has been answered but I'm only up to page 72 of the thread!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Aid1987 said:


> Was there ever an answer to this?
> 
> Apologies if it has been answered but I'm only up to page 72 of the thread!


You are correct. Root Beer has a root beer matching dial. Heritage has a black dial. I'd go with the Heritage between the 2 for sure.

Heritage details:
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/20-atmos-heritage-1545-sel-bracelet

Root Beer details:
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/squale-watches/20-atmos-root-beer-1545-sel-bracelet


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

For the folks who live in the States and bought from Gnomon what was the turnaround to get yours?


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Was there ever an answer to this?
> ...


Thanks for the quick response.

I've only recently come across Gnomon after searching for Squale retailers. Will the heritage become available again or has it reached the end of its run? I've asked for an email update from Gnomon but I'm wasn't sure if the watch was still being produced and coming back into stock.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

finslayer83 said:


> I want a 1545 military but no one has them in stock... : (


Same here! Militaire and the 1520 blue blasted are always sold out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

banderor said:


> Biggest problem with my 1545 Maxi is it's glued to my wrist. LOVE it!


Beautiful! Been considering the Maxi myself. I just wish they injected a little more originality, so it wouldn't be a direct homage to the Sub. Still an awesome piece nonetheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Aid1987 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I've only recently come across Gnomon after searching for Squale retailers. Will the heritage become available again or has it reached the end of its run? I've asked for an email update from Gnomon but I'm wasn't sure if the watch was still being produced and coming back into stock.


If I were you, I'd wait for one to show up second hand here. Place a wanted ad and your likely sure to get a response.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jarrod38 said:


> For the folks who live in the States and bought from Gnomon what was the turnaround to get yours?


I've bought two from gnomon. 3-4 days each, amazingly fast.

Sent via mobile


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

raymondswong said:


> Beautiful! Been considering the Maxi myself. I just wish they injected a little more originality, so it wouldn't be a direct homage to the Sub. Still an awesome piece nonetheless.


When I realized Squale made almost this exact same watch in the 1970s, a light bulb went off for me. I can't find the pic right now, but they made one for another manufacturer and it looks 99 percent like the current 1545 Maxi, cyclops and all. Gnomon has a picture of a similar vintage Squale on its website (without cyclops). It has a domed crystal, like the 1545 Blueray does.









BTW, I think of my Squale as a Tudor sub homage. ;-)


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 5831498


WOW!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks great! Could you post more photos please. Is that a metal keeper on the rubber strap? Also I am guessing the lume on the markers and hands do not match, is that correct? What type of lume do these have?



TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 5831498


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

bottom of the ninth said:


> Looks great! Could you post more photos please. Is that a metal keeper on the rubber strap? Also I am guessing the lume on the markers and hands do not match, is that correct? What type of lume do these have?


There are two metal keepers on the strap. It's very comfortable and great quality.

The lume on the markers is more orange than vintage patina and the hands are still C3.


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

TripleCalendar said:


> There are two metal keepers on the strap. It's very comfortable and great quality.
> 
> The lume on the markers is more orange than vintage patina and the hands are still C3.


Thanks for the info! Enjoy your new Squale!


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Triple: I missed out on that Gnomon LE! Have fun with that!

Still waiting for the Blue Opaco to be back in stock at Gnomon. Cannot recommend Gnomon enough for the editions they keep coming out with.
And for those on the fence for a Squale 20 ATMOS. Regardless of the variant, you will love it. Order whichever is in stock because they are so addictive and its difficult to just keep it at 1.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

So I already own a Steinhart O1B Ceramic which I love and I was SURE I wanted a Squale 1545 C as an even more faithful sub homage. After carefully looking through this thread, a couple of things have changed...

1) The C3 lume, logo dial, lack of ceramic bezel and weird placement of the seconds lume dot have me convinced that I like the Steini I already have better.

2) I think I may be in love with the 1521 polished and with black dial now. What a beautiful watch and completely different from the rest of my collection.

So I think the 1521 it is. And it also seems to make sense to buy from Page & Cooper based on the feedback here. For those of you who have bought from them, I have a few questions:

a) how much is shipping?
b) how easy/difficult are returns?
c) how is after sales customer service?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

ATXWatch said:


> So I already own a Steinhart O1B Ceramic which I love and I was SURE I wanted a Squale 1545 C as an even more faithful sub homage. After carefully looking through this thread, a couple of things have changed...
> 
> 1) The C3 lume, logo dial, lack of ceramic bezel and weird placement of the seconds lume dot have me convinced that I like the Steini I already have better.
> 
> ...


Because you characterized the 1545 as "lacking" and "weird," I thought I'd respond with a few comments from a different perspective by an actual owner.

I'm the owner of a new 1545 Maxi (pictured in the post immediately above yours). Received the watch last Saturday, and it's been on my wrist 24/7 for the last 6 days. It's keeping time to -1 second a day.

Regarding the C3 lum controversy, I have a couple comments.

I knew coming in that the luminosity was not going to be as good as on my Seikos or my Omega. But the Maxi has a matte dial and replicates a vintage watch. I would never have a vintage watch "relumed" myself, although I know others like to do so which is fine by me.

The other comment on the lum is that it's much better than I had expected. As I said, I've worn this watch 24/7 for the past several days. Holding the watch face near a light for 60 seconds before bed, the watch easily passes the "5am o'clock test," and the 6am test too. Of course, this holding next to a light is unnecessary with a Seiko or Omega, so it is a gotcha, but a non-issue for me.

Regarding the 1545 "lacking" a ceramic bezel, I prefer aluminum ones. I don't like a watch that is too "shiny." This was a main reason I bought the Maxi over the C version.

As to the "weird" placement of the second hand lum dot. In the dark, when the second hand passes under the cyclops, the 2.5x magnification makes it look exactly like one of the other round luminous hour markers. That is so cool.

I love this watch.

But *every watch* has a "gotcha" or two. For example, my understanding is the Steinhart 01B doesn't have a very powerful cyclops. In addition, the 42mm case size is not everyone's cup of tea.

When I was researching Squale watches, I read some say the 1521's crown position under the bezel makes it awkward to unscrew and screw in, for example. Hopefully that's not a real issue, but if it is true, it would be something I wouldn't like. Especially at almost $900 new. If you've never seen this watch in the flesh and are expecting something gotcha-free, you may be disappointed.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

banderor said:


> Because you characterized the 1545 as "lacking" and "weird," I thought I'd respond with a few comments from a different perspective by an actual owner.
> 
> I'm the owner of a new 1545 Maxi (pictured in the post immediately above yours). Received the watch last Saturday, and it's been on my wrist 24/7 for the last 6 days. It's keeping time to -1 second a day.
> 
> ...


I think you may have taken some of my comments out of context and read something into my post that wasn't really there. I would never describe the 1545 as "lacking" and "weird" in general as you put it. I do like a ceramic bezel better and since that is so, the Squale is "lacking" that for my taste. I also think the lume dot is in a "weird" spot on the seconds hand in my opinion. Look at where the lume dot is on a Rollie or O1B and you'll see what I mean. It may not bother you at all or you may even like it, but I just don't. What I DO like about the 1545 is the case size and bracelet. No doubt that they did a more faithful repro of the Rollie sub that way. But remember...I already own a O1B, so at this point, I don't see enough positives to spend $500 on a 1545 which I probably won't like better than the O1B.

Agreed that the O1B has a hefty size, but I find it doesn't wear all that big on my 6.75" wrist. And the cyclops does suck, but that really doesn't bother me (but it may bother you). All this is a long winded way to say "different folks, different strokes".


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

my Squale 1521....


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ATXWatch said:


> So I think the 1521 it is. And it also seems to make sense to buy from Page & Cooper based on the feedback here. For those of you who have bought from them, I have a few questions:
> 
> a) how much is shipping?
> b) how easy/difficult are returns?
> ...


A) free shipping
B) never dealt with a return
C) the best customer service from any watch AD that I have ever purchased from. Not just saying that either. They always respond promptly, concisely and honestly. I hold them to the highest regard of all ADs I have purchased from. Here is a list of ADs I have purchased from in order of terms of customer service, communication and overall buying experience. In ( ) is what I purchased from them. 
1. P&C (Sinn 104 on a visit to the UK. Ordered ahead of time and it was ready for pick up upon my arrival)
2. Watch Boutique in Bahrain (Squale 1521 blue ocean, fast shipping and excellent communication. 
3. Gnomon (Steinhart Ocean 1 Ceramic and Squale Ceramica. No complaints with them just had overall better experiences with the two above. Fast shipping)
4. Squale.ch (Squale leather straps)
5. Squale.de (Squale leather straps)...slow slow shipping. Took nearly 3 weeks)
6. Long Island Watch (Squale Blue Blasted 1521 that had issues upon arrival. Returned the watch which took nearly 3 weeks for them to decide what they wanted to do. They obliged my return eventually and refunded the full amount minus shipping both ways. They likely opened the watch up and serviced it then turned around and sold it as new. Also, I have heard horror stories of their watch repairs consisting of shoddy work. I will likely never buy from them again. Not for the watch having issues, but that they turned around and resold it as new, which in my book is really shady business.)


----------



## jackie moon (Dec 13, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> A) free shipping
> B) never dealt with a return
> C) the best customer service from any watch AD that I have ever purchased from. Not just saying that either. They always respond promptly, concisely and honestly. I hold them to the highest regard of all ADs I have purchased from. Here is a list of ADs I have purchased from in order of terms of customer service, communication and overall buying experience. In ( ) is what I purchased from them.
> 1. P&C (Sinn 104 on a visit to the UK. Ordered ahead of time and it was ready for pick up upon my arrival)
> ...


Thanks for that list.

I'm about to pull the plug on 50 atmos with orange dial, but in the many pictures I've looked at I can see two shades of orange. One is brighter and the little more red in comparison to the other.
Anyone recently purchased an orange dial recently ? What did you receive ?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

These vids should answer your question.


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

Before I make the purchase of one of the 1545s what is the difference between the Maxi and Classic?


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Jarrod38 said:


> Before I make the purchase of one of the 1545s what is the difference between the Maxi and Classic?


The maxi has a matte dial with printed indices.
The classic has a gloss dial with applied indices which are raised and have a shiny surround.


----------



## slcnav (May 16, 2012)

My 202 flanked by Tortugas.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

jackie moon said:


> Thanks for that list.
> 
> I'm about to pull the plug on 50 atmos with orange dial, but in the many pictures I've looked at I can see two shades of orange. One is brighter and the little more red in comparison to the other.
> Anyone recently purchased an orange dial recently ? What did you receive ?


Definitely orange. Not reddish at all. Maybe it's just some pictures.


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Well I looked down and find the 12 o'clock marker missing gutted









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

When ahead and bought the 1545 Classic cannot wait.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Luke* said:


> Well I looked down and find the 12 o'clock marker missing gutted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks. Should be covered under warranty. Just stinks you have to send it in.


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

mistercoffee1 said:


> The maxi has a matte dial with printed indices.
> The classic has a gloss dial with applied indices which are raised and have a shiny surround.


I have the Maxi and indeed it's matte. Also, not quite the blackest black. Not sure if this is a "vintage-inspired" design cue or just the way things panned out but it's kind of a "washed out" black. This isn't a negative or a positive for me but if you particularly want a crisp black then the Classic may be the one for you.

I have no complaints with this watch, really into it.


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> Anyone got the domed crystal on a classic? I'd like to see how it looks. Or anyone just remove the cyclops?


Domed crystal on a Maxi:


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

rolandsoreal said:


> Domed crystal on a Maxi:


Is this yours? Was it custom made?

I've never seen a 1545 with that hour hand and no cyclops. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolandsoreal (Jun 19, 2014)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Is this yours? Was it custom made?
> 
> I've never seen a 1545 with that hour hand and no cyclops. I like it.


When I ordered it from Gnomon I ordered a domed crystal at the same time and they did the swap there before shipping it out. I ordered the hands from Squale and had a local watchmaker fit them.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Can someone with the Maxi version do a quick review of it? Can't seem to find one online. I'm really drawn towards the Militaire 1545, but sadly it's ALWAYS sold out. God, I hate it. Which is why I'm considering the Maxi instead. I like it too, but a tad too much of a homage for me.

Thanks! 

Some pictures from the net:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

ATXWatch said:


> So I already own a Steinhart O1B Ceramic which I love and I was SURE I wanted a Squale 1545 C as an even more faithful sub homage. After carefully looking through this thread, a couple of things have changed...
> 
> 1) The C3 lume, logo dial, lack of ceramic bezel and weird placement of the seconds lume dot have me convinced that I like the Steini I already have better.
> 
> ...


I am currently in a dispute with Page and Cooper over a return. It is still ongoing. From my experience I would say they are VERY bad with returns. I ordered a 1521 from their website and decided to cancel my order. This was BEFORE they even shipped the watch - should be easy. It has been 2 weeks and I have not yet gotten my money back. Every correspondence with them, it seems like they string me along and keep saying they will look into it. Still haven't received my refund.

P.S. I ordered something from Squale USA (Long Island) and returned it after having received the watch, and they refunded me the same day they got the watch back.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

Professor_Budge said:


> I am currently in a dispute with Page and Cooper over a return. It is still ongoing. From my experience I would say they are VERY bad with returns. I ordered a 1521 from their website and decided to cancel my order. This was BEFORE they even shipped the watch - should be easy. It has been 2 weeks and I have not yet gotten my money back. Every correspondence with them, it seems like they string me along and keep saying they will look into it. Still haven't received my refund.
> 
> P.S. I ordered something from Squale USA (Long Island) and returned it after having received the watch, and they refunded me the same day they got the watch back.


Oy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

Got my tracking number already and my watch will be here on Wednesday. Talk about fast shipping on an item that is coming from Singapore.


----------



## jmichael26 (Jun 17, 2014)

These watches look good.. might be time to order.. lol!


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

After a little delay I received my limited edition, nice but I might need to have it blasted. I saw a photo on insta of what Squale has in the pipeline and it is a blasted version of this watch...Badazz looking!


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is the photo that has leaked out, if you have a better one please post it.


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Professor_Budge said:


> I am currently in a dispute with Page and Cooper over a return. It is still ongoing. From my experience I would say they are VERY bad with returns. I ordered a 1521 from their website and decided to cancel my order. This was BEFORE they even shipped the watch - should be easy. It has been 2 weeks and I have not yet gotten my money back. Every correspondence with them, it seems like they string me along and keep saying they will look into it. Still haven't received my refund.
> 
> P.S. I ordered something from Squale USA (Long Island) and returned it after having received the watch, and they refunded me the same day they got the watch back.


Hello Professor Budge, I am sorry that we have let you down, this would never be our intent, please could you send me a direct message so I can identify your order and ensure that we have refunded your payment, or indeed if we have missed it that it is refunded without further delay.

This is not a service that we would like to give or indeed receive.

As many of you know we work hand in hand with Squale, I will be with them again next week and want to ensure we give Squale fans the best of service.

Keep your eyes peeled, we have a few nice surprises on the way.

Jonathan


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your issues Budge, but I'm going to take a stab here and guess that there are two sides to this story. I'd like to see the "string along" emails. 

Any time I dealt with P&C they would insist on calling me to ensure that there was no loss in translation. They always communicated promptly, concisely and honestly.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

bottom of the ninth said:


> After a little delay I received my limited edition, nice but I might need to have it blasted. I saw a photo on insta of what Squale has in the pipeline and it is a blasted version of this watch...Badazz looking!


I couldn't help myself...I ordered one too.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

bottom of the ninth said:


> After a little delay I received my limited edition, nice but I might need to have it blasted. I saw a photo on insta of what Squale has in the pipeline and it is a blasted version of this watch...Badazz looking!


Very nice indeed! May I suggest you keep the rehaut polished? I think the reflection of the indices gives an extra ooze


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

bottom of the ninth said:


> After a little delay I received my limited edition, nice but I might need to have it blasted. I saw a photo on insta of what Squale has in the pipeline and it is a blasted version of this watch...Badazz looking!


I recently used Duarte at NEWW to bead blast my Sinn 104. If you choose to do so I highly recommend him!!

See my thread here!
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2510642


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

bottom of the ninth said:


> After a little delay I received my limited edition, nice but I might need to have it blasted. I saw a photo on insta of what Squale has in the pipeline and it is a blasted version of this watch...Badazz looking!


Congrats! Not sure if I'll keep mine yet. I have the orange dial 50 atmos already so I'll probably only keep one black and orange combo.

















And there's also this


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Just a little sneak peak on something we have been working on with Squale.


----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues Budge, but I'm going to take a stab here and guess that there are two sides to this story. I'd like to see the "string along" emails.
> 
> Any time I dealt with P&C they would insist on calling me to ensure that there was no loss in translation. They always communicated promptly, concisely and honestly.


Well I say string along because that is all I can surmise from the situation. When I send them emails about my situation I either receive 1. No response or 2. A quick email saying that they will chase it with the accounts team. 2 weeks ago they said it would take a few days...fine I give it a week. Nothing. I follow up and finally am told it will be chased by the team. I give it another week, still no refund nor any word from P&C. I sent them another email yesterday....no response. But they did respond to my WUS post....

Edit: refunded!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

banderor said:


> View attachment 5834826


Can someone explain to me how someone can seriously wear something like this? I'm not trying to be rude or edgy or anything, I just don't get it. Replicas/fakes are frowned upon but the exact same design as a Submariner with a different brand makes it okay? I would be embarassed as all hell to wear it. Just because of their "homeage" designs, I would never buy a Squale, even if the design is original. I can't ever take that brand seriously now.

I can already see the replies: "oh but who cares what brand, you're not paying as much", "wear what you like", etc, etc but these are not grounds for infringement


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

Suffice it to say that fellow WUS member Professor Budge has been refunded, as said it is our intent to only offer the best service. Demand for Squale is huge and I have always championed the work that Squale do and we at Page and Cooper are proud to work with them. 

We work very hard to ensure that we have excellent communication and guidance for all our customers, we are passionate about what we do. 

Lots of exciting Squale news to come.....


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jbbusybee said:


> Just a little sneak peak on something we have been working on with Squale.
> 
> View attachment 5882290


Oh. My. God. My bank account is in trouble!!!!

I want more details please!!!!

Cheers,
Ty


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

jbbusybee said:


> Just a little sneak peak on something we have been working on with Squale.
> 
> View attachment 5882290


Where will we see the news when it breaks?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

6R15 said:


> Can someone explain to me how someone can seriously wear something like this? I'm not trying to be rude or edgy or anything, I just don't get it. Replicas/fakes are frowned upon but the exact same design as a Submariner with a different brand makes it okay? I would be embarassed as all hell to wear it. Just because of their "homeage" designs, I would never buy a Squale, even if the design is original. I can't ever take that brand seriously now.
> 
> I can already see the replies: "oh but who cares what brand, you're not paying as much", "wear what you like", etc, etc but these are not grounds for infringement


Thanks for your input. No need to bash what other people like just because it doesn't fit your approval mode. You won't be missed if you never buy a Squale.

Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

My watch just arrived in Cincy and will be here tomorrow. Anyways I'm thinking of buying a NATO or perlon strap do I need to buy string bars for them?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Sometimes it all just comes together!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Jarrod38 said:


> My watch just arrived in Cincy and will be here tomorrow. Anyways I'm thinking of buying a NATO or perlon strap do I need to buy string bars for them?


Which watch?? The stock spring bars should be fine for most any Squale. Careful...once you start buying NATOs it can get addictive!!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

In eager anticipation of my incoming 50 atm LE, I'm wearing this today...


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

6R15 said:


> Can someone explain to me how someone can seriously wear something like this? I'm not trying to be rude or edgy or anything, I just don't get it. Replicas/fakes are frowned upon but the exact same design as a Submariner with a different brand makes it okay? I would be embarassed as all hell to wear it. Just because of their "homeage" designs, I would never buy a Squale, even if the design is original. I can't ever take that brand seriously now.
> 
> I can already see the replies: "oh but who cares what brand, you're not paying as much", "wear what you like", etc, etc but these are not grounds for infringement


Just like the OG you pay for what you get. And these are not cheap knockoffs. These are real watches with decent movements. 
Personally I think an homage is different than a fake. And most of us cannot afford to walk around with a watch that costs thousands of dollars. But hey, feel free to contact me and send me an OG so I can experience what it is to wear the original. Because this passionate collector can only afford Squale. 
But I might be biased, I ️ Squale. And not because they make homages, just read and learn about their history. Passion above snobbism.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Classy!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

comodo0 said:


> Classy!


I apologize if I offended anyone with my reaction. That was not my intention. 
It is always great to read how anyone thinks about a certain issue. And opinions different. I respect everyone's opinion. Just wanted to make this clear.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Wallride said:


> Just like the OG you pay for what you get. And these are not cheap knockoffs. These are real watches with decent movements.
> Personally I think an homage is different than a fake. And most of us cannot afford to walk around with a watch that costs thousands of dollars. But hey, feel free to contact me and send me an OG so I can experience what it is to wear the original. Because this passionate collector can only afford Squale.
> But I might be biased, I ️ Squale. And not because they make homages, just read and learn about their history. Passion above snobbism.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I also have passion for Squale watches, especially the survivors from the 1960-70s.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Guys:

I would like to get some feedback from the Squale Owner's club, please:

my question has to do with warranty, if a guy was to buy a preowned Squale, with box, papers,warranty card, et. (assuming it was bought from an AD), would he have any issues getting warranty work on the watch? I read the warranty FAQ section at gnomonwatches, and it states that they may require "receipt and/or warranty card" , of course I would only have the warranty card.

has anybody had any experience purchasing preowned and getting warranty work done on your watch?

any and all feedback will be greatly appreciated it.

thanks in advance!


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

WichitaViajero said:


> Guys:
> 
> I would like to get some feedback from the Squale Owner's club, please:
> 
> ...


Gnomon is good about warranty work on their watches as long as you have the warranty card, even on those that transferred ownership.
For Gnomon in particular, they require that you send the warranty card with the watch when returning it to them for warranty service.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^^^
As long as you have the warranty card, you're good to go.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

First of all I want to say how cool it is to see Page and Cooper's rep - jbbusybee keeping up on this thread. Thank you for participating! I also want to say I'm enjoying the P&C videos on youtube. Keep 'em coming.

As for the sneak peak - wow! Can hardly wait to see more.

And may I humbly offer a suggestion for a future Squale model? I have the 1521 in polished finish. Love it. But I'd love to see a version that combines polished and brushed (perhaps the lug tops brushed and the case sides polished). Just a thought.

John


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

John Price said:


> And may I humbly offer a suggestion for a future Squale model? I have the 1521 in polished finish. Love it. But I'd love to see a version that combines polished and brushed (perhaps the lug tops brushed and the case sides polished). Just a thought.
> 
> John [/COLOR]


NO!!! don't do it!!!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I appreciate the info, thanks!


mistercoffee1 said:


> Gnomon is good about warranty work on their watches as long as you have the warranty card, even on those that transferred ownership.
> For Gnomon in particular, they require that you send the warranty card with the watch when returning it to them for warranty service.


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

My Squale 1545 Classic came in today and what a great looking watch.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Jarrod38 said:


> My Squale 1545 Classic came in today and what a great looking watch.


I should get one in the mail soon, I got it from a forum member. Can't wait.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Jarrod38 said:


> My Squale 1545 Classic came in today and what a great looking watch.


Gotta post pictures of it man! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

From one Hawk fan to another...That is what I call hooking it up Bro!!!


Hwkaholic said:


> Sometimes it all just comes together!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

bottom of the ninth said:


> From one Hawk fan to another...That is what I call hooking it up Bro!!!


Awesome!!! Go Hawks!!


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

After not wearing a watch for so many years it felt weird wearing one. Anyways while checking out to see if my watch was keeping time I saw I'm almost 30 seconds behind. I used the below site to check my time out. Is this common with new watches? 
Time.is - exact time, any time zone


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

This just in....I'm happy


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

what kind of watch? Squale, I assume?



Jarrod38 said:


> After not wearing a watch for so many years it felt weird wearing one. Anyways while checking out to see if my watch was keeping time I saw I'm almost 30 seconds behind. I used the below site to check my time out. Is this common with new watches?
> Time.is - exact time, any time zone


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

WichitaViajero said:


> what kind of watch? Squale, I assume?


Correct 1545 Classic.


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

Here is a pic of me and my watch. Again not the world's greatest picture taker.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope I'm not accused of heresy around here but this is my 50 atmos "inspired" skx007, I had the itch for a 50 atmos and the Seiko and some parts available... I know that eventually I'll buy a blue 50 atmos, I used to own a 20 atmos heritage and feel in love with Squale, but for the time being this will have to do









Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

MP83 said:


> I hope I'm not accused of heresy around here but this is my 50 atmos "inspired" skx007, I had the itch for a 50 atmos and the Seiko and some parts available... I know that eventually I'll buy a blue 50 atmos, I used to own a 20 atmos heritage and feel in love with Squale, but for the time being this will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's actually quite nice, congratulations! Wouldn't mind to have that as a beautiful beater, what are the parts if you don't mind to share?
Cheers


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

debasercl said:


> Wow, that's actually quite nice, congratulations! Wouldn't mind to have that as a beautiful beater, what are the parts if you don't mind to share?
> Cheers


Thanks! Hands are from Dragonshroud, domed sapphire is from eBay seller crystaltimes, endmill bracelet is from strapcode and the black day/date wheel is actually from a Seiko 5, since the movement is the same it was just a swap. The mod was put together by my good friend Jelliotz and the sapphire was installed/pressure tested by Jay at mcww

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Wallride said:


> I apologize if I offended anyone with my reaction. That was not my intention.
> It is always great to read how anyone thinks about a certain issue. And opinions different. I respect everyone's opinion. Just wanted to make this clear.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


????? I was talking about the man's outfit....


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

comodo0 said:


> ????? I was talking about the man's outfit....


Oops! Totally got this wrong. My bad. Sorry!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

debasercl said:


> Wow, that's actually quite nice, congratulations! Wouldn't mind to have that as a beautiful beater, what are the parts if you don't mind to share?
> Cheers


I used to own the skx007. I never liked the hands. This looks nice indeed.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

No worries!
Maybe with black socks...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Curious if anyone has removed the bezel on their 1521 (one without the bezel screws). I am wanting to try something...

I have removed bezels on several Seikos in the past. Curious if it is as easy or if I should take it to a watch maker.

Thank!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Cheers!!


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

I've seen custom dials offered from Squale, my understanding from Nelly at Squale is you can have almost anything put on the dial






this one is a divers gear marking logo.


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

After wearing my watch for two days now I forgot what it felt like wearing one. Anyways I just cant keep myself from looking at my watch every 5 minutes. So far where I work at all my co-workers like my watch and the patrons that come in.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## RSubmariner (Nov 8, 2015)

Which tapered braceletes can be mounted to atmos 20? I like rolex submariners 20 to 16mm, does something like that exists for squale atmos 20? Thanks


----------



## RSubmariner (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry for double post, I don't know is this thread active but I wanted to hear some feedback on Atmos 20 Classic and Maxi. This would be my first automatic watch, I have one Fossil and one Festina, 10+ years old and it's time for something new. Rolex Submariner is watch that I like most, but it's too expensive, I like everything about it so I'm in pursuit for something similiar, at least in terms of how it looks on the wrist. 

Squale seems like pretty good homage to Submariner, and dimensions are suitable for me. I have few more questions including one from post above.

1) Is difference between maxi and classic only cosmetic?
2) Is bracelet tapered from 20 to 18mm?
3) Is there any bracelet tapered like one on rolex submariner (20 to 16 I think)
4) Is there anybody who had or used submariner to compare quality of these two watches? I've seen mostly positive comments in terms of quality and feel on the hand, but I would like to hear more new experiences.
5) Where from I can get one, are there some more stores except Gnomowatches in Singapore, or online is the only way?


----------



## RSubmariner (Nov 8, 2015)

edit: I can't see edit button? 

What are differences between SS and SEL bracelets and which one comes stock with Atmos 20 Classic/Maxi?


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

RSubmariner said:


> Sorry for double post, I don't know is this thread active but I wanted to hear some feedback on Atmos 20 Classic and Maxi. This would be my first automatic watch, I have one Fossil and one Festina, 10+ years old and it's time for something new. Rolex Submariner is watch that I like most, but it's too expensive, I like everything about it so I'm in pursuit for something similiar, at least in terms of how it looks on the wrist.
> 
> Squale seems like pretty good homage to Submariner, and dimensions are suitable for me. I have few more questions including one from post above.
> 
> ...


1. The difference is the Dials. Classic has applied markers on a glossy dial. Maxi has larger markers with white outlines on a matte dial.
2. The bracelet is tapered from 20-18. From your other post SS is just stainless Steel and SEL means Solid End Links. All the 20 atmos watches has the same bracelet with solid end links
3. Not sure on 20-16 bracelets
4. I've only seen fake submariners.... so I can't help you there, but I will say that the Squale feels like a very well put together watch to me.
5. Sualeusa.com, island watch, ebay, sales forums (if your ok looking at used). I would just google which model you want and a few stores should pop up. They're not always in-stock, so good luck!


----------



## RSubmariner (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you B.Boston. It's pretty rare so it's hard to find them here in Europe and shiping from Singapore to Serbia (including taxes) would cost me additional 200$, I think that's too much so I'm trying to find something more acceptable in terms of additional taxes.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

RSubmariner said:


> Thank you B.Boston. It's pretty rare so it's hard to find them here in Europe and shiping from Singapore to Serbia (including taxes) would cost me additional 200$, I think that's too much so I'm trying to find something more acceptable in terms of additional taxes.


Tax alone for me would be $150... Plus $40 shipping...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## RSubmariner (Nov 8, 2015)

Yup, that's 190$. I can find skx007 for that additional money.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

RSubmariner said:


> Yup, that's 190$. I can find skx007 for that additional money.


Making this 'affordable' watch less affordable . I'd rather get an skx007 than giving my hard earned money to Mr. Tax. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## tan0116 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been a lurker for 4 years and this is my first post on WUS.

Matte 50 Atmos and NOS Tiger.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Ah yes the EU. I think there is a virtually Identical model from Davosa: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Davosa-16155550-Automatic-Movement-Stainless/dp/B0058SRGSI

ASAIK Davosa is a German brand that is more readily available in EU than here in the USA. You may want to see if you can find any of those available. I think some of the newer models even have an upgraded ceramic bezel.

Keep an eye out for used ones too! I got mine used and couldn't even tell besides a few swirl marks on the bracelet that would have happened with me anyway!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

B.Boston said:


> Ah yes the EU. I think there is a virtually Identical model from Davosa: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Davosa-16155550-Automatic-Movement-Stainless/dp/B0058SRGSI
> 
> ASAIK Davosa is a German brand that is more readily available in EU than here in the USA. You may want to see if you can find any of those available. I think some of the newer models even have an upgraded ceramic bezel.
> 
> Keep an eye out for used ones too! I got mine used and couldn't even tell besides a few swirl marks on the bracelet that would have happened with me anyway!


I have been looking at Davosa. But for now I am only interested in Squale . I am expecting an NOS piece back from total service and I have a used 1545 coming my way in the mail. Life is good 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

tan0116 said:


> I've been a lurker for 4 years and this is my first post on WUS.
> 
> Matte 50 Atmos and NOS Tiger.
> 
> ...


Tiger with with dial is on my want list. Hopefully one day. Too many watches I desire 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## RSubmariner (Nov 8, 2015)

B.Boston said:


> Ah yes the EU. I think there is a virtually Identical model from Davosa: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Davosa-16155550-Automatic-Movement-Stainless/dp/B0058SRGSI
> 
> ASAIK Davosa is a German brand that is more readily available in EU than here in the USA. You may want to see if you can find any of those available. I think some of the newer models even have an upgraded ceramic bezel.
> 
> Keep an eye out for used ones too! I got mine used and couldn't even tell besides a few swirl marks on the bracelet that would have happened with me anyway!


This one looks great, but price is even higher that Squale atmos, and they look almost same.


----------



## RSubmariner (Nov 8, 2015)

Wait, is it possible that part where lugs are is wider on this davosa than on squale so watch looks more squareish? If that's the case, I think it looks more like submariner so maybe I'm willing to spend some extra money for that detail?


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RSubmariner said:


> Sorry for double post, I don't know is this thread active but I wanted to hear some feedback on Atmos 20 Classic and Maxi. This would be my first automatic watch, I have one Fossil and one Festina, 10+ years old and it's time for something new. Rolex Submariner is watch that I like most, but it's too expensive, I like everything about it so I'm in pursuit for something similiar, at least in terms of how it looks on the wrist.
> 
> Squale seems like pretty good homage to Submariner, and dimensions are suitable for me. I have few more questions including one from post above.
> 
> ...


Just my 2 cents for #4, I used to have a 20 atmos heritage and holding it against a Rolex submariner it is hard to justify the price difference, the squale is almost the same watch with different branding and an ETA movement, IMHO basically a Tudor...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't seem to decide which one to go in for. Need to make a choice for one or maybe two hahah










And then comes in the dilemma of the 
ALL BLACK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Also I don't have anything in orange dial so this one is playing on my mind too.










And the classic is such an essential that I feel it should always be in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I love my all black PVD!!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

tan0116 said:


> I've been a lurker for 4 years and this is my first post on WUS.
> 
> Matte 50 Atmos and NOS Tiger.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard! Quite an entrance!

Enjoy your watches, they are lovely!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

RSubmariner said:


> Thank you B.Boston. It's pretty rare so it's hard to find them here in Europe and shiping from Singapore to Serbia (including taxes) would cost me additional 200$, I think that's too much so I'm trying to find something more acceptable in terms of additional taxes.


I think your best option is to find one second hand on the sales forum.

Question for the group, why does Squale.ch, Squale.de, and Page and Copper not sell the homage looking Squales?? They aren't even listed on their pages for sale. Squale.ch doesn't list any of them even in their inventory. The 20 and 30 ATMOS seem to only be offered in Asia and the US.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> I think your best option is to find one second hand on the sales forum.
> 
> Question for the group, why does Squale.ch, Squale.de, and Page and Copper not sell the homage looking Squales?? They aren't even listed on their pages for sale. Squale.ch doesn't list any of them even in their inventory. The 20 and 30 ATMOS seem to only be offered in Asia and the US.


Someone should ask Nelly. 
She once told me you have to get them at their main distributor in Singapore. Why they don't sell them on their .ch site is beyond me...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wallride said:


> Someone should ask Nelly.
> She once told me you have to get them at their main distributor in Singapore. Why they don't sell them on their .ch site is beyond me...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I've posed the question in the past and received no response. I had a small issue with the 30 atmos that I used to have and never heard back from them about it.

I have a feeling that they're made and manufactured in Asia. No hard facts on this, but just a gut feeling.

Edit: I HAVE NO EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT MY SUSPICION ABOUT THE 20 and 30 ATMOS. And I'm likely dead wrong. I have sent an email to Nelly and will share her response if/when I get it back. I am not trying to start or spread rumors!! For those PM'ing me, sorry for sharing my opinion and thoughts in a public forum. I am not intending to offend or upset anyone. My love for Squale is well defined in my posts in this thread and I support their efforts and products 100%.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I've posed the question in the past and received no response. I had a small issue with the 30 atmos that I used to have and never heard back from them about it.
> 
> I have a feeling that they're made and manufactured in Asia. No hard facts on this, but just a gut feeling.


PM sent to you on this mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> PM sent to you on this mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For those interested. I asked Asrar permission to post this and he gave his blessing. Below is info from him regarding the 20 and 30 ATMOS. I will also follow up with the reply that I receive from Squale HQ. Asrar is an authorized Squale dealer based in Bahrain.

Hope this helps!!

Hey Mate,

regarding your squale question. I can provide an understanding as an Authorised Squale dealer.

1. This is not a main part of the Squale catalog range and thus is available if the dealer wishes to stock. As they are more on the economical side many dealers don't want to have that mix in their Squale offering. And many dealers have that design covered in other brands.

2. I would also love to introduce you to my online store at www.thewatch.boutique

Please do have a look at our website, our stock and prices.

We are the Authorised Squale dealer (and for our other brands) for BAHRAIN and Middle East Asia. We offer FedEx international priority shipping worldwide. We are located as a boutique in Seef Mall in Bahrain. Should you choose to visit, I would love to welcome to my boutique.

3. We stock the complete Squale range. Yes we do not have the 1545 on the website now as we are in the process of taking professional pics of all the 1545 models and it will be on our website in a day or two. As we do have physical stock of them in store.

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to introduce you to my business.

Stay blessed my friend.

Regards,
Asrar


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Can't seem to decide which one to go in for. Need to make a choice for one or maybe two hahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for the root beer, that way I can have the heritage!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Aid1987 hahaha nice one mate. 

Root Beer is mine. Hertiage yours. 
Done deal. Haha. 

Thanks for the suggestion mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Also Hwkaholic, 

Forgot to mention. A little insider bit that no one will say. 

Profit margins on 1545 is extremely low so not many business will consider it to be a very prudent decision to stock and sell the 1545 beauties. 

Which is very fair. To each his own ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Also Hwkaholic,
> 
> Forgot to mention. A little insider bit that no one will say.
> 
> ...


What is going to be your price on the 1545 on your site??

Edit: never mind.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Death and the taxes...


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a head's up for those who don't follow him, TGV's Urban Gentry Youtube channel has a review of the Squale 101 (2 versions). Nice review. Must add a blue 101 to my collection soon! 

John


----------



## Jarrod38 (Oct 21, 2015)

How do I wind my 1545 by hand, do I can it to the 3rd position?


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Jarrod38 said:


> How do I wind my 1545 by hand, do I can it to the 3rd position?


Unscrew the crown fully. Turn clockwise to wind. Screw crown back in when finished.
With a 2824-2 movement, resist the urge to manually wind it all the time. You only want to do it to get it started (and do so gently), and then rely on your movement to keep it going.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Couple of pics recently taken


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for allowing me to look in from the outside :-!


asrar.merchant said:


> Also Hwkaholic,
> 
> Forgot to mention. A little insider bit that no one will say.
> 
> ...


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

If only they made a bracelet for the 1521 

-whoa-


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yup that's my only complaint as well. Would be so much better with a nice bracelet.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

whoa said:


> If only they made a bracelet for the 1521
> 
> -whoa-


They did. But it was for the 100 atm professional in the same case. It's an oyster with end pieces that fit the case. They're really hard to find, so grab it if you ever see it. I'll try to snap a pic of one of mine-- I have it on my Squale for Blandford Master in the case that became used as the 1521.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mistercoffee1 
I love that advice. Perfectly worded. Avoid manual winding any auto movement as much as posisble. 

Even for start up use the 'cocktail/mocktail shake' 

That's the best. 

Thanks for very informative and caring words there. That can save many watches some repair time and money. 

A Squale bracelet on the 1521 would be real ultimate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone now how short the Squale 1521 mesh can go to? I suffer from small wrist syndrome (SWS) and have a hard time finding decent mesh that will fit me. I have a Staib mesh at 22mm that is really nice so am interested in the Squale one.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Anyone now how short the Squale 1521 mesh can go to? I suffer from small wrist syndrome (SWS) and have a hard time finding decent mesh that will fit me. I have a Staib mesh at 22mm that is really nice so am interested in the Squale one.


Not certain on this, but I think you would be fine. I think it would go as small as a 6" wrist or slightly smaller. I'll double check mine tonight and get measurements for you.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

My new Squale (Berios). Nos. Just back from service. The case model is 1546. Not a diver but that is okay. It is a time piece from late 70's, Early 80's I have been told. 
I really felt the urge to make this watch tick after 35 years or so. It did not work when it arrived in the mail straight from Italy. Was disappointed at first but when a watch is this old it needs service. So I let it shine in all its glory . Let me know if you guys like it. I love the dial. 
Btw it passed the water proof test so that is a bonus. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice, don't see one like that everyday. Is that a gold bezel?


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

fastfras said:


> Nice, don't see one like that everyday. Is that a gold bezel?


It is gold color for sure . I don't think it is real gold though. I got this at a good price, the price of service was more expensive than the price I paid for the watch. 
But well worth it. I am very happy.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


Wallride said:


> My new Squale (Berios). Nos. Just back from service. The case model is 1546. Not a diver but that is okay. It is a time piece from late 70's, Early 80's I have been told.
> I really felt the urge to make this watch tick after 35 years or so. It did not work when it arrived in the mail straight from Italy. Was disappointed at first but when a watch is this old it needs service. So I let it shine in all its glory . Let me know if you guys like it. I love the dial.
> Btw it passed the water proof test so that is a bonus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Wallride said:


> My new Squale (Berios). Nos. Just back from service. The case model is 1546. Not a diver but that is okay. It is a time piece from late 70's, Early 80's I have been told.
> I really felt the urge to make this watch tick after 35 years or so. It did not work when it arrived in the mail straight from Italy. Was disappointed at first but when a watch is this old it needs service. So I let it shine in all its glory . Let me know if you guys like it. I love the dial.
> Btw it passed the water proof test so that is a bonus.
> 
> ...


Extremely choice piece! Great case & bracelet too.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

As promised, pics. BUT they are extremely quick & dirty. Taken in the kitchen right on a dishtowel. See the Blandford with a complete bracelet & end pieces. Note the old bracelet with plenty of stretch and separation between the links. Then, the Squale for Squale Master wearing an NOS piece. These end pieces are for the Brevet / VonBuren case sold with Heuer, Tag & Auricoste watches using that case. I'll also post a previously taken pic of my Auricoste for Spirotechnique wearing a stock Auricoste supplied jubilee band with same end pieces.


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Anyone now how short the Squale 1521 mesh can go to? I suffer from small wrist syndrome (SWS) and have a hard time finding decent mesh that will fit me. I have a Staib mesh at 22mm that is really nice so am interested in the Squale one.


Plenty of links. I'd bet it would fit down to 6" even.

Carefully consider the heavy duty Milanese mesh at watchgecko. It's quite similar 

Sent via mobile


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just noticed that some 1521 even apparently from the same production batch have either a white or a cream-greenish (like on the dial) colored lume pip on the bezel. Any idea how that comes? 

Greetings from me and my 1521


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

New GMT from page and cooper instagram.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Wallride, that is certainly a neat and unique piece. If someone were to describe it to me (without me seeing it), "purple dial, gold fluted bezel..." it'd not be a watch I'd go for. But yours looks so cool! Enjoy that Squale.

John


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

John Price said:


> Wallride, that is certainly a neat and unique piece. If someone were to describe it to me (without me seeing it), "purple dial, gold fluted bezel..." it'd not be a watch I'd go for. But yours looks so cool! Enjoy that Squale.
> 
> John


Thanks a lot John. I wanted another automatic and it looked very retro and cool. I did not pay a huge amount for it plus it is a Squale case which you don't find every day. The bracelet is very cool too. I kinda like it a lot. Thanks again!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

WatchNRolla said:


> New GMT from page and cooper instagram.


I really don't know what to think about it. Anyone has more info how much they would sell for. 
Don't get me wrong. I love new Squale pieces. But for now I am sticking with the older models. Just got a 1545 classic. Will post pic later. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

WatchNRolla said:


> New GMT from page and cooper instagram.


No numerals on the bezel kills it for me.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

According to Squale official instagram, it's going to come in blue, yellow, green, grey and red.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Wallride said:


> I really don't know what to think about it. Anyone has more info how much they would sell for.
> Don't get me wrong. I love new Squale pieces. But for now I am sticking with the older models. Just got a 1545 classic. Will post pic later.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


It's probably going to come in two colours. Blue dial with red bezel and red dial with blue bezel, although there was a black dial version on display at Salon QP today also. 100 pieces. All spoken for already I believe. Retail price will probably be around 1400 GBP.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Can someone post pictures of their 1545 Maxi?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

imagwai said:


> It's probably going to come in two colours. Blue dial with red bezel and red dial with blue bezel, although there was a black dial version on display at Salon QP today also. 100 pieces. All spoken for already I believe. Retail price will probably be around 1400 GBP.


That tier of watches is for me right now not within my budget. Might look for the 30 Atmos then. I want a GMT. Sometimes in the future. 
Just hoping the 42mm will not be too large for my wrist.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

As promised. The Squale Classic 20 Atmos which arrived in the mail yesterday. Got this from a forum member in mildly used condition. 
It is very accurate it seems. I love the overall fit and finish. I can imagine the profit on these watches is low like someone previously mentioned. You get a lot of bang for the buck. Very nice watch. Notice the previous owner changed the bezel insert. I dig it. Wasn't sure of it but it is okay.








Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wallride said:


> That tier of watches is for me right now not within my budget. Might look for the 30 Atmos then. I want a GMT. Sometimes in the future.
> Just hoping the 42mm will not be too large for my wrist.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


The GMT, in my opinion, is the perfect size for anyone with a 7"+ wrist that prefers a "larger" watch. I will say, I thought it wore smaller than its measurements. For reference to your pics above, the 30 ATMOS will wear slightly wider and taller than your new classic!! I love the Rollie bezel insert on the classic!! Looks great!!

For reference, on my 7.15" wrist.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

WatchNRolla said:


> According to Squale official instagram, it's going to come in blue, yellow, green, grey and red.


Any idea on the case size and the movement?


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

*My 1521 on a new strap*

Trying a tan leather strap from Crown and Buckle. I think the blue stitching is a good match for the Squale's blue dial...





~[/URL

John


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks great, John!! I might have to look that one up!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Sticks83 said:


> Any idea on the case size and the movement?


I haven't read/heard anything.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: My 1521 on a new strap*

Perfect combo, like PB&J or Wine and cheese!



John Price said:


> Trying a tan leather strap from Crown and Buckle. I think the blue stitching is a good match for the Squale's blue dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://s1178.photobucket.com/user/JandLPrice/media/P1020064_zps0kpxy02d.jpg.html


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

HELP!!!Need your help everyone.Finally got the new bezel for my 50Atmos L.E..Took it to my local watchmaker.Got a call an hour later that he could NOT get the old bezel off.Took it to a guy in Seattle,no go.Sent the watch & bezel to Jack @ IWW,got a call from Jack a few days later,he couldn't get the damn bezel off either & now I still don't have my watch fixed.Can anyone tell me how the hell to get the old bezel off this thing???


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^^^ if those people can't do it. Not sure who can. I too would like to know how to do this as I have a replacement bezel for one of mine. That said, there was a post earlier in this thread where a guy put a PVD bezel on a stainless case. May want to seek him out. Please do post when you find a solution!!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My newest acquisition:

Squale 1545Y Horizon GMT diver Batman insert 30 Atmos (limited edition, only 100 made)

I have never had a Swiss made watch, or a decent diver for that mater, I love it!

A review to come later


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> HELP!!!Need your help everyone.Finally got the new bezel for my 50Atmos L.E..Took it to my local watchmaker.Got a call an hour later that he could NOT get the old bezel off.Took it to a guy in Seattle,no go.Sent the watch & bezel to Jack @ IWW,got a call from Jack a few days later,he couldn't get the damn bezel off either & now I still don't have my watch fixed.Can anyone tell me how the hell to get the old bezel off this thing???


I assume those guys, especially IWW, have the fancy bezel removers. I guess your last hope is to send it back to Squale.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> HELP!!!Need your help everyone.Finally got the new bezel for my 50Atmos L.E..Took it to my local watchmaker.Got a call an hour later that he could NOT get the old bezel off.Took it to a guy in Seattle,no go.Sent the watch & bezel to Jack @ IWW,got a call from Jack a few days later,he couldn't get the damn bezel off either & now I still don't have my watch fixed.Can anyone tell me how the hell to get the old bezel off this thing???


Or send it to Gnomon. I had mine changed previously after I wanted a color change. That is also one of the reasons why I get my watches from Gnomon. Knowing that they have an inhouse watchmaker(probably approved by Sqaule) to take care of my watches when the situation ask for it. ;D


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Squale blue ray mod









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^ that looks great!! Just removed the date magnifier and swapped hands?? Would look stellar with an orange minute hand! Who did the work??


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> ^ that looks great!! Just removed the date magnifier and swapped hands?? Would look stellar with an orange minute hand! Who did the work??


Thanks! Tatnuck jewelers in Worcester , Ma. did the work. The blue ray doesn't come with a date magnifier. The hands were swapped out that's it..the lume doesn't match 100% but close enough..I love sword hands. .

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Awesome!!!! I've never been a big fan of the stock hands. I may have to consider something of the like....


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


>


SWEEEET!


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

My new maxi









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swoop67 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thinking of picking up a 1521 PVD any comments? Any feedback? Best place to purchase? I'm pretty new to this whole watch thing.
thanks.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

WatchNRolla said:


>


That looks great! Great colour combination.

I'm thinking about getting a 50 atmos next but have no idea if I want black or blue. Never considered the DLC until now.


----------



## gpb015 (Jul 2, 2012)

My first Squale


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

gpb015 said:


> My first Squale
> 
> View attachment 6085082


Very nice did you get it new or used? The heritage has been sold out on gnomon

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Swoop67 said:


> Thinking of picking up a 1521 PVD any comments? Any feedback? Best place to purchase? I'm pretty new to this whole watch thing.
> thanks.


I love my PVD. Honestly, best place to purchase would be used IMO.

But if you're wanting to buy new. Keep in mind they're hard to come by.

1. Page and Cooper (best price)
2. The Watch Boutique (www.watch.boutique)
3. Gnomon (not in stock)
4. Squale Direct


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, nice looking 50!

I currently have the Blue 50, but the PVD and its contrast with the lighter strap looks killer


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Very nice did you get it new or used? The heritage has been sold out on gnomon
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Just received this email :

Dear Customer,

We are happy to inform you that the item 20 ATMOS Heritage - 1545 - SEL Bracelet is now available at Gnomon Watches.

You can click here to view the item and submit your order.

Thank you.

Once again, we sincerely thank you for your patronage.

Warm regards,
Gnomon Watches

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ha ha well I just got a maxi so will need to wait

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## fenderstrat (Jul 5, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with Watchgecko's Heavy Duty Milanese Mesh? (unfortunately I can't post the link to their site because of my post count)

I've been looking for a mesh for my 50 Atmos and I was wondering how this one stacks up to Squale's mesh bracelet. The one from Watchgecko is 55 euros, meaning Squale's bracelet is twice as expensive as Watchgecko's.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

fenderstrat said:


> Does anyone have experience with Watchgecko's Heavy Duty Milanese Mesh? (unfortunately I can't post the link to their site because of my post count)
> 
> I've been looking for a mesh for my 50 Atmos and I was wondering how this one stacks up to Squale's mesh bracelet. The one from Watchgecko is 55 euros, meaning Squale's bracelet is twice as expensive as Watchgecko's.


https://www.pageandcooper.com/squale-1521-ss-mesh-bracelet/


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

fenderstrat said:


> Does anyone have experience with Watchgecko's Heavy Duty Milanese Mesh? (unfortunately I can't post the link to their site because of my post count)
> 
> I've been looking for a mesh for my 50 Atmos and I was wondering how this one stacks up to Squale's mesh bracelet. The one from Watchgecko is 55 euros, meaning Squale's bracelet is twice as expensive as Watchgecko's.


I have the factory mesh on my 50Atmos L.E. & it's nothing more than a Chinese made mesh with signed clasp.I have seen similar on Ebay for $50.00...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I have the factory mesh on my 50Atmos L.E. & it's nothing more than a Chinese made mesh with signed clasp.I have seen similar on Ebay for $50.00...


Likewise the Squale rubber straps from Page & Cooper. At the moment they're charging £42.00 for various designs when they're really Bonneto Cinturini straps that are on eBay for about 2.5 times less than that. A huge mark up for a Squale buckle and embossed emblem. Some appear not to even have the Squale buckle. (BTW - Bonnetto Cinturini do make great rubber straps)


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I will say that after looking at the Squale Mesh that I own and the pics on the WatchGecko eBay site, that the bracelets look nearly identical.

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301382554601


----------



## fenderstrat (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the information guys! Very helpful. I think the one from Watchgecko might be the better buy for the money. 

I've got one last question regarding the Squale mesh though: is it polished or matte finished? For some reason I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

fenderstrat said:


> Thanks a lot for the information guys! Very helpful. I think the one from Watchgecko might be the better buy for the money.
> 
> I've got one last question regarding the Squale mesh though: is it polished or matte finished? For some reason I can't tell from the pictures.


I'd say it looks brushed. The hardware (clasp and ends) is brushed.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I love my PVD. Honestly, best place to purchase would be used IMO.
> 
> But if you're wanting to buy new. Keep in mind they're hard to come by.
> 
> ...


I would just like to correct that website to

www.thewatch.boutique

Thanks.

The best price is where is for the buyer to see mate. Thanks for the sources once again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I stand corrected...best price is at The Watch Boutique!! 

Asrar, do you have these in stock??


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I lost my mind..... Until I realized it was not in usd! Still a very fair price, but my enthusiastic cart filling had to be tempered a bit 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dpelle said:


> I lost my mind..... Until I realized it was not in usd! Still a very fair price, but my enthusiastic cart filling had to be tempered a bit
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sorry, should have stated it was in GBP. If I ever buy new, I almost always check with the AD before buying to ensure that it's in stock and when I can expect it. Some ADs will still list them on their site even though they have to be ordered (built). There has been a debacle on the Steinhart forum with the new O1-500 Ti. There was an issue in manufacturing and people that ordered back in Aug-Sept are still waiting for their watch.

That said, if Asrar has them (PVD 1521) in stock...that is an excellent price!! He ships via FedEx 2-day and you'd have it by end of the week barring any setbacks due to Thanksgiving. Keep in mind there are fees for the import. At his price it'd be $25-$30 you'd have to pay to FedEx.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I stand corrected...best price is at The Watch Boutique!!
> 
> Asrar, do you have these in stock??


Yes sir. the 1521 PVD and all the 1545 are in ready stock and can be shipped almost immediately.

Prices are in BHD (bahriani dinar) and also an option to have them in USD ( US dollar) on the top left hand side of the website.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Sorry, should have stated it was in GBP. If I ever buy new, I almost always check with the AD before buying to ensure that it's in stock and when I can expect it. Some ADs will still list them on their site even though they have to be ordered (built). There has been a debacle on the Steinhart forum with the new O1-500 Ti. There was an issue in manufacturing and people that ordered back in Aug-Sept are still waiting for their watch.


The fault is my own! I suppose I am a little too excitable on this Monday morning.

Do you think it's gbp or Bahraini Dinars, because at gbp it's still an incredible deal, if it's Bahraini Dinars, it's closer to what I would expect.

Regards, Dominic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

It's BHD and can be changed to USD if that's the currency you prefer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> It's BHD and can be changed to USD if that's the currency you prefer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At $696.98 USD (plus $25-$30 import tax), that is the best price you'll find on a brand new PVD!!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't know if anyone else saw them but Page and Cooper have their latest limited edition Squale Masters up on their site (engraved, enameled). interesting watches but WAY out of my price range.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah. So, the only difference between the engraved and non-engraved master is the engraving?? Am I wrong or missing something?? And the difference in price is $5,500?? YIKES!!!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> Yeah. So, the only difference between the engraved and non-engraved master is the engraving?? Am I wrong or missing something?? And the difference in price is $5,500?? YIKES!!!


For starters they are one-off pieces. Secondly, they are hand-engraved. Thirdly, one could argue they are closer to being a piece of art than a watch. Whilst I agree, the price is too rich for most pockets, there may well be collectors who saw these at SalonQP who can afford them.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Yeah. So, the only difference between the engraved and non-engraved master is the engraving?? Am I wrong or missing something?? And the difference in price is $5,500?? YIKES!!!


Hmmm....

I wonder if deep scratches count as engraving? Time to throw all my watches in the washing machine!


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> ^^^ if those people can't do it. Not sure who can. I too would like to know how to do this as I have a replacement bezel for one of mine. That said, there was a post earlier in this thread where a guy put a PVD bezel on a stainless case. May want to seek him out. Please do post when you find a solution!!


I was that guy! (i think...)

PVD Bezel on a blasted case...

I just popped it off by with some kind of screwdriverin between the bezel and the case.
Carefully tape of all the parts so that you don't scratch a thing.

strange that some pro watchmakers can't do this...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi to all the owners of squale watches specially those of you who own the 20 atmos models. Im a big seiko fan and have been always a collector of seiko dive watches it was just recently that i have started to like the mercedes hands and the 40mm case.

If you were to choose from the classic, maxi or heritage which one would you choose?

Currently im leaning towards the heritage because i have never owned and liked watches with gold hands and markers but the heritage looks good its just im not 100% with the brown bezel combo.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have an SKX, and chose the 1545 Classic. I would say the classic and the heritage have less aesthetic overlap with a Seiko, vs a maxi.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

eight84four said:


> If you were to choose from the classic, maxi or heritage which one would you choose?
> 
> Currently im leaning towards the heritage because i have never owned and liked watches with gold hands and markers but the heritage looks good its just im not 100% with the brown bezel combo.


I have a Classic. I like it. The heritage is cool too...







Quick snap

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Almost game time!!! Let's go HAWKS!!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Almost game time!!! Let's go HAWKS!!


Don't you mean go badgers?  Haha jk and nice setup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

That black and yellow is bold and perfect for cheering on the Hawkeyes!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

New white NATO strap + New IPA = happy me!!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> Almost game time!!! Let's go HAWKS!!


Ho ho love that combo.

Never seen yellow in such a blazing form. Everything is perfect. Strap, beads, watch. All go well. Nice one mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> New white NATO strap + New IPA = happy me!!


Blasted hardware? Where did you buy this? Very cool

-whoa-


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

whoa said:


> Blasted hardware? Where did you buy this? Very cool
> 
> -whoa-


Got it from Gnomon. Not the best quality. It's quite thin. But it's the only one I could find that had the blasted hardware. I prefer a thicker / more robust NATO. This one, like many of Gnomon's regular NATOs, isn't the highest quality. Probably some of the thinnest and cheapest NATOs I've purchased. When they had their 40% off sale last month I picked up 8 NATOs for under $40. So, I guess for that price it isn't too bad. 

This is after wearing it for one day.  Hole is stretched out and fold is creased. It feels almost more like cotton than Nylon.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Timefactors do beadblasted hardware on their newer Nato's. The ever so slightly fishtailed buckle is nice and the blasting matches fairly well with the blasted Squale case.

Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> Got it from Gnomon. Not the best quality. It's quite thin. But it's the only one I could find that had the blasted hardware. I prefer a thicker / more robust NATO. This one, like many of Gnomon's regular NATOs, isn't the highest quality. Probably some of the thinnest and cheapest NATOs I've purchased. When they had their 40% off sale last month I picked up 8 NATOs for under $40. So, I guess for that price it isn't too bad.
> 
> This is after wearing it for one day.  Hole is stretched out and fold is creased. It feels almost more like cotton than Nylon.


Ah Okey well we can't win every time right ;-)

-whoa-


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> Timefactors do beadblasted hardware on their newer Nato's. The ever so slightly fishtailed buckle is nice and the blasting matches fairly well with the blasted Squale case.
> 
> Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


Thanks, yeah I have a black and grey from him and really like them especially the hardware as you say, just wish they came in more colors.. And my black one is really hard getting through the hardware the second time compared to the grey..

-whoa-


----------



## walker75le (Feb 24, 2012)

If you want good quality blasted buckle NATO straps try either Zuludiver(length 280mm) or MKS (265mm). Available from
Watch Obsession, Watchgecko and Monkey Swag retail outlets respectively (in the UK.)


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

whoa said:


> Ah Okey well we can't win every time right ;-)
> 
> -whoa-


I did find a white one on Amazon with brushed hardware. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just got an email from Gnomon. They got the 50 ATMOS polished and matte back in stock. Looks like they are the first one to get them on the new tropic rubber we have been discussing as well. And they are giving out the Squale Milanese bracelet with every 50 ATMOS. Absolute bargain. Ordered an extra Blue Opaco and will be putting it on a NATO. Great suggestions guys.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

watchlover7023 said:


> Just got an email from Gnomon. They got the 50 ATMOS polished and matte back in stock. Looks like they are the first one to get them on the new tropic rubber we have been discussing as well. And they are giving out the Squale Milanese bracelet with every 50 ATMOS. Absolute bargain. Ordered an extra Blue Opaco and will be putting it on a NATO. Great suggestions guys.


Ha, maybe one of them will make it into "My Precious"

Impressive collection you have there.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

I am interested in the 1545 M, not the one with the mercedes hour hand.

I just learned about Squale, is it micro or independent brand?

This question might be irrelevant to most of you, but I am just curious.

Thank you.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

uncle6 said:


> I am interested in the 1545 M, not the one with the mercedes hour hand.
> 
> I just learned about Squale, is it micro or independent brand?
> 
> ...


Squale are a small producer but wouldn't class them as a micro brand. They have plenty of history and still employ a lot of the older techniques in their manufacturing.

http://www.squale.de/en/content/18-history


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

imagwai said:


> Squale are a small producer but wouldn't class them as a micro brand. They have plenty of history and still employ a lot of the older techniques in their manufacturing.
> 
> History


Great! A brand with history is always a good thing. I should not have too much trouble when I need servicing from the manufacturer if it is a reputable brand?


----------



## cnr-richard (Nov 22, 2015)

New to WUS and I'm looking into purchasing the Squale 1521. I've been reading through these post and I can't seem to find what material the bezel is made of? Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

cnr-richard said:


> New to WUS and I'm looking into purchasing the Squale 1521. I've been reading through these post and I can't seem to find what material the bezel is made of? Does anyone know? Thanks


Aluminum


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

uncle6 said:


> Great! A brand with history is always a good thing. I should not have too much trouble when I need servicing from the manufacturer if it is a reputable brand?


Any watch maker should be able to service an ETA-2824-2. Squale is excellent about replacing parts and warranty repairs. There is only 1 authorized dealer in the USA though and several in Europe.

Good luck with your Squale search! Please share photos when you get your first piece!


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

To all the 1521 Blasted/ Oceanblasted owners out there: how's the finish holding up? I'm afraid it might discolor and scratch with harder use. 
And what about aftermarket strap compatibility? Does brushed hardware like on the Isofrane or on a standard Zulu strap fit the blasted case?

Regards


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

The oceanblasted case finish is holding up excellent. As to aftermarket straps/bracelets, i am still looking for a nice blasted bracelet for my 1521. Any suggestions?



Three001 said:


> To all the 1521 Blasted/ Oceanblasted owners out there: how's the finish holding up? I'm afraid it might discolor and scratch with harder use.
> And what about aftermarket strap compatibility? Does brushed hardware like on the Isofrane or on a standard Zulu strap fit the blasted case?
> 
> Regards


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice combination!



Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 6198825


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

To all 30 ATMOS GMT owners, can you tell me how the lume is on these watches? I've heard that the lume on the 1521s and 1545s can be subpar. 

I am interested and like the looks of the new 30 ATMOS which you get from Gnomon but I need to know how the lume is. I freely admit that I am a lume junkie and that lume ranks high in my prioritization of watches. 

Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> To all 30 ATMOS GMT owners, can you tell me how the lume is on these watches? I've heard that the lume on the 1521s and 1545s can be subpar.
> 
> I am interested and like the looks of the new 30 ATMOS which you get from Gnomon but I need to know how the lume is. I freely admit that I am a lume junkie and that lume ranks high in my prioritization of watches.
> 
> Any information is greatly appreciated.


Solid lume, but not on the level of Seiko or Omega. Maybe get the Maxi model for even better lume.

By the way, +1000 points if your name is in reference to a Jack Vance novel.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Boone said:


> Solid lume, but not on the level of Seiko or Omega. Maybe get the Maxi model for even better lume.
> 
> By the way, +1000 points if your name is in reference to a Jack Vance novel.


All hail Aillas!

More to the point, does the lume last overnight? One does need light to see what you're doing when summoning a sandestin.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Getting ready for sundowners


----------



## MattW (Nov 27, 2010)

Thought I'd wear the Squale today.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovely. 

I really want the matt blue 50 to be my first Squale!


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Aid1987 said:


> Lovely.
> 
> I really want the matt blue 50 to be my first Squale!


I too wanted the same. But waited and waited on gnomon sale and it went out of stock by the time I decided between blue and black.. Finally I ordered the black opaco. For $859 you get the stainless steel mesh too.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^steal of a deal!!!


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone here who recently bought the 20 Atmos Classic? I just want to ask if the problem with lume application on markers are now gone (markers not properly filled) and is the color of the lume white? Instead of the greenish color like on the photos at gnomon?

Love the raised hour markers on the classic but i still don't know if the new batch has properly filled lumed on the markers and has white instead of greenish color on them.

Hopefully someone who bought one recently could help me on this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

eight84four said:


> Anyone here who recently bought the 20 Atmos Classic? I just want to ask if the problem with lume application on markers are now gone (markers not properly filled) and is the color of the lume white? Instead of the greenish color like on the photos at gnomon?
> 
> Love the raised hour markers on the classic but i still don't know if the new batch has properly filled lumed on the markers and has white instead of greenish color on them.
> 
> Hopefully someone who bought one recently could help me on this. Thank you in advance.


I have a Classic that was made in the middle of this year 2015. Lume is perfectly filled in with no imperfections even under a 10x loupe. Lume is also white with a hint of green depending on if it is activated. More white towards the evening, but more greenish at the peak of the day (because it's activated).

Pictures from right now (evening):


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> All hail Aillas!
> 
> More to the point, does the lume last overnight? One does need light to see what you're doing when summoning a sandestin.


Haha I'm not sure man. I sold my 30 atmos and can't check. Though it had no flaw I only wanted to fuel the addiction for another. I have a desire to buy a 50 atmos because their watches really are top quality.

Tanjecterly was in Lyonesse right? I still need to read the 3rd novel. Love all his work.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

mistercoffee1 said:


> I have a Classic that was made in the middle of this year 2015. Lume is perfectly filled in with no imperfections even under a 10x loupe. Lume is also white with a hint of green depending on if it is activated. More white towards the evening, but more greenish at the peak of the day (because it's activated).
> 
> Pictures from right now (evening):


Thanks for that i really appreciate it. Still haven't pulled the trigger yet as im still torn between the classic or the heritage. The classic looks really nice and that raised chromed markers is what makes me lean towards the classic. It looks really good on your wrist and that black nato is a perfect match looks really comfy! Thanks again.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

My Squale Horizon GMT on carbon fiber strap.

I love this watch, I've been wearing it daily over a week an it is -3 seconds, I'm very pleased with the performance. I don't know if this is typical or not, but the only thing I can say is: Wow!

On the other hand, I would like to eventually get a hold of a preowned Omega sub or a Speedy, and I'm afraid that I will be disappointed if the watch losses more 2 seconds a day, I think Squale spoiled for me, I won't be expecting anything less than what this ETA 2893-2 has been performing.

Am I just paranoid or spoiled by the performance of this Squale?

Please chime in.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

How's the lume on that?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Lume on the GMT is excellent.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Trying to decide between the militaire and the heritage. I am most concerned that the heritage will clash with clothing since it's less neutral. What say you, masses?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't own a Squale but out of the two I definitely prefer the heritage and I don't think it'll clash as much as you might think. I love the bezel colour and the gold accents.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Squale regulates their movements really really well and that makes all the difference when it's about accuracy.

I can understand the feeling of "getting spoilt by Squale". It's a very much real world scenario.

www.the


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Squale regulates their movements really really well and that makes all the difference when it's about accuracy.
> 
> I can understand the feeling of "getting spoilt by Squale". It's a very much real world scenario.
> 
> www.the


Well to be honest I am somewhat disappointed about this. 
I own a 1545 (which I got from a user here) and it runs +3, which is awesome.

My 1521 which I got from Squale HQ is +15.

I feel a deep appreciation for Squale. I really love the brand, heck I own 6 time pieces which have the Squale shark logo on it. 
But the +15 annoys me immensely. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Puckbw11 said:


> Trying to decide between the militaire and the heritage. I am most concerned that the heritage will clash with clothing since it's less neutral. What say you, masses?


Just got into this hobby and I can' stop! I'm in a similar situation as you. I'm mulling over the *heritage,* *classic, and* *blueray*. I agree with Aid1987 that the heritage shouldn't clash in most situations. Black / brown are fairly neutral colours. I'm really digging the gold accents on the bezel and dial. Actually, I think I sold myself on the heritage.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Agreed!

Thanks for your comment. it certainly makes me appreciate the brand even more.



asrar.merchant said:


> Squale regulates their movements really really well and that makes all the difference when it's about accuracy.
> 
> I can understand the feeling of "getting spoilt by Squale". It's a very much real world scenario.
> 
> www.the


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wallride said:


> Well to be honest I am somewhat disappointed about this.
> I own a 1545 (which I got from a user here) and it runs +3, which is awesome.
> 
> My 1521 which I got from Squale HQ is +15.
> ...


Both of my 1521s are +3-6 daily. While my Sinn 104 is nearly spot on daily!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> Just got into this hobby and I can' stop! I'm in a similar situation as you. I'm mulling over the *heritage,* *classic, and* *blueray*. I agree with Aid1987 that the heritage shouldn't clash in most situations. Black / brown are fairly neutral colours. I'm really digging the gold accents on the bezel and dial. Actually, I think I sold myself on the heritage.


Just buy all three and return the ones you don't like. Or...just keep them all!!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Wallride said:


> Well to be honest I am somewhat disappointed about this.
> I own a 1545 (which I got from a user here) and it runs +3, which is awesome.
> 
> My 1521 which I got from Squale HQ is +15.
> ...


I understand your feeling completely and you are right and it's justified to feel so. I would feel the same if I were you. And I do with some of my own Steinhart's.

The thing is, I can tell you when it leaves Squale it's well regulated and well checked for sure. What goes wrong is in shipping ( loads of vibrations, bumps, loading/off loading procedures ) and anything can happen. Even with the best of the best courier companies. Planes take off and land, products fall, not all employees value the 'handle with care' with an equal amount of care, etc.

I have come to realize that there is nothing anyone can do about this, unless one goes personally every time to the HQ or the dealer and picks the watch up which is really not possible. It's all down to luck. Mostly you get perfect watches and sometimes you run out of luck.

Solution can be : a Squale Authorised dealer or service center near you where a good watchmaker is available and re regulation can be done.

That's what I can think of and I am sharing my thoughts here with you with the hope of providing some help.

www.the


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Just buy all three and return the ones you don't like. Or...just keep them all!!


I wish I could order all three and keep! I just ordered the Heritage. My first diver!


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> I wish I could order all three and keep! I just ordered the Heritage. My first diver!


Please keep us posted once you get ur heritage as i have been thinking for weeks now on which model to get as i have been really torn between the classic and the heritage.

Excited to buy one as it is going to be my first squale watch. I hope you get it soon and in perfect condition.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats on the heritage! I still can't decide. I have had a journey to find the ultimate tool/sport watch under 1k. I usually hate on homages, but the squale heritage and quality appeals to me(I guess there isn't much difference with all these 2824 Swiss companies). I'm such a mark for all this heritage marketing that goes on now.

I have bought a Sinn 556 and sold it and had to return another Sinn because of QC problems.

Now I am zeroing in on the 1545 and the Glycine combat sub. The orange minute hand is just too much for me and how I will wear the watch (button downs and jeans/chinos most days). I want something that can pick up the slack when I am not wearing my intramatic with my suits.

I am trying to think of pros/cons.

Heritage
Different and really interesting color combo. May "grow out" of this in the future. Can be a bit too homage-y for me. Could add a domed sapphire for about $80. Too trendy?

Militaire
Great for more casual situations and is a homage of a watch I would never be able to buy. Love the hands and domed crystal. The fake patina is kinda lame in my opinion and the disappearing second hand is, well, meh.

Glycine Deep Blue
Not a homage. Love the thin profile, but not sure if the lug-to-lug will fit my thin 6.5/6.75" wrist. Color combo is awesome (kinda Black Bay-ish with navy bezel)but, again, may clash with clothing. Glycine has great history like Squale. Can get a great deal from a dealer in Italy. Nothing "special" about it.

Pics for fun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

Puckbw11 said:


> Congrats on the heritage! I still can't decide. I have had a journey to find the ultimate tool/sport watch under 1k. I usually hate on homages, but the squale heritage and quality appeals to me(I guess there isn't much difference with all these 2824 Swiss companies). I'm such a mark for all this heritage marketing that goes on now.
> 
> I have bought a Sinn 556 and sold it and had to return another Sinn because of QC problems.
> 
> ...


I am too thinking about the Militaire but thrown off by the invisible second hand. I wonder if it is really done on purpose for some playful reason, or is it functional?
I am not too fond of mercedes hands some the Militaire is the only option for me from Squale.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

uncle6 said:


> I am too thinking about the Militaire but thrown off by the invisible second hand. I wonder if it is really done on purpose for some playful reason, or is it functional?
> I am not too fond of mercedes hands some the Militaire is the only option for me from Squale.


Well you can see the lume tip and you don't have a bold second hand cluttering up the dial--that means reading the time at a glance is easier. That's my assumption, at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

eight84four said:


> Please keep us posted once you get ur heritage as i have been thinking for weeks now on which model to get as i have been really torn between the classic and the heritage.
> 
> Excited to buy one as it is going to be my first squale watch. I hope you get it soon and in perfect condition.


I have been tracking the shipment every few hours. I hope it'll be in my hands by the end of the week and by next week, a variety of straps for it.

What do you like about the classic and heritage? What differences are you torn about?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

99 pieces ltd edition Opaco 50 ATMOS Originale from Gnomon.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/squale-watches/50-atmos-originale-opaco-limited-edition


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> 99 pieces ltd edition Opaco 50 ATMOS Originale from Gnomon.
> 
> 50 ATMOS Originale Opaco - Limited Edition


Only thing better, to me, would be a black date wheel. Even still, I'm probably going to be compelled to purchase!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

It's nice without the etched logo on the case. I think I prefer polished better, but the blasted does look nice. Do you think it looks better with the white lumed hands and bezel pip or the orange lume?

I can't decide which I like better. My version or the new one. Maybe having both would be a good idea.

















*THIS*









*VERSUS

*


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Pretty sure I'm headed for having both...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I really want to pull the trigger on this one! But with xmas and home remodel...my wife would definitely not be happy. Now to search my collection to see which watches I could let go...


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> What do you like about the classic and heritage? What differences are you torn about?


The thing i like about the classic is the raised chromed markers and its white colored lume and deep black dial, Also it looks more modern compared to the heritage which really has that vintage appeal.

While with the heritage i like the look of gilt hands and matte dial with gold fonts and outline on the markers, I just wish it was raised instead of printed on the dial.

Also not really 100% on the rootbeer bezel but i'm thinking i have too many divers with black bezel so this might be a good mix in my collection and wouldn't mind giving it chance.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> It's nice without the etched logo on the case. I think I prefer polished better, but the blasted does look nice. Do you think it looks better with the white lumed hands and bezel pip or the orange lume?
> 
> View attachment 6271554
> View attachment 6271602


Both of them looks really good the only thing that bothers me is the lume application on the markers. At that price they should atleast applied it perfectly and not sloppy like that.

Well thats just me maybe some people would not mind it, But i love admiring my watches and this would bother me when i look at it everytime and see those poorly applied lume.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Ordered!


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

eight84four said:


> Both of them looks really good the only thing that bothers me is the lume application on the markers. At that price they should atleast applied it perfectly and not sloppy like that.
> 
> Well thats just me maybe some people would not mind it, But i love admiring my watches and this would bother me when i look at it everytime and see those poorly applied lume.


Just read up on the info about it, and they say the lume is applied by hand with many layers and that no 2 dials are alike.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

eight84four said:


> The thing i like about the classic is the raised chromed markers and its white colored lume and deep black dial, Also it looks more modern compared to the heritage which really has that vintage appeal.
> 
> While with the heritage i like the look of gilt hands and matte dial with gold fonts and outline on the markers, I just wish it was raised instead of printed on the dial.
> 
> Also not really 100% on the rootbeer bezel but i'm thinking i have too many divers with black bezel so this might be a good mix in my collection and wouldn't mind giving it chance.


The heritage came in today. I'll post pics once I have some daylight.

For me, it ended up being between the raised markers (classic) vs the gold interplay between the font, hands, etc (heritage). I really liked the vintage offering of the heritage. For you, does the classic offer anything different that your other black divers do not?


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Another bund pic


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Blasted version from Gnomon's facebook page


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Seeing it on wrist makes a world of difference! That watch would be so much better if it had a black date wheel.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Gota say im feeling that new piece.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

I DO like the polished case better-- more authentic for a throwback. Sure there's a few tweaks that in my insignificant opinion would improve it, but I'm excited to get mine and have both and be a Squale nut to a further degree. Yesterday I wore this 1984 model 2002...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

1545 Maxi on a grey NATO strap


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 6291850


Nice looking watch.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

My latest addition: the 1545 Heritage. Here are shots with different straps, etc. Not convinced by the black/bronze stripes at the moment - I was hoping that the stripes would complement the bezel but it ended up looking a bit too orange.


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

HamnJam said:


> My latest addition: the 1545 Heritage. Here are shots with different straps, etc. Not convinced by the black/bronze stripes at the moment - I was hoping that the stripes would complement the bezel but it ended up looking a bit too orange.]
> 
> Actually I like the stripes...


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

uncle6 said:


> HamnJam said:
> 
> 
> > My latest addition: the 1545 Heritage. Here are shots with different straps, etc. Not convinced by the black/bronze stripes at the moment - I was hoping that the stripes would complement the bezel but it ended up looking a bit too orange.]
> ...


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

After a week straight on the wrist, time for a good cleanup. Here she is all nice and clean.



Still +1 by the end of the week. Do you count that as +1 average or +1/7s per day deviation? In my case I wear it and not let the reserve go down, worn everyday and dial up at night does it for me.


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and the Seiko is +17 a day. Yes the Squale is my UTC standard now.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Arrived yesterday. Anders at Gnomon totally hooked me up with some extra goodies-- I'll say no more only that he's a great & generous guy and businessman.

Took a couple pics before first light. I'll leave it on the cool Squale rubber for now but I feel some strap action coming, maybe play up the bundeswher theme. These new 50 atm cases are so streamlined compared to the old ones. I'll try some side-by-side pics later, but I love the sleek fit of the slim new case. I bought the 10 pc polished LE and now this orange 99 piece'r. Loving them both.


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay Squale people out there, I need a little help. 
I currently own a 1521 in PVD and really love it but I want something dressier. The problem is: the polished 1521 is too shiny for my taste so I think about either placing a custom order for a brushed (which is my favorite finish by far) 1521 or go a step up and get the limited Master diver. 
The only thing stopping me from buying the master is the "fear" that its nearly too nice to use.
I don't baby my watches at all and I want a modern adventurer's watch that's why I like the 1521 so much and I'm wondering if the Master Diver would perform equally well.
what about spare parts for the movement for example? In case something breaks?!

pls help me out here guys


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Three001 said:


> Okay Squale people out there, I need a little help.
> I currently own a 1521 in PVD and really love it but I want something dressier. The problem is: the polished 1521 is too shiny for my taste so I think about either placing a custom order for a brushed (which is my favorite finish by far) 1521 or go a step up and get the limited Master diver.
> The only thing stopping me from buying the master is the "fear" that its nearly too nice to use.
> I don't baby my watches at all and I want a modern adventurer's watch that's why I like the 1521 so much and I'm wondering if the Master Diver would perform equally well.
> ...


By the limited master diver you mean the engraved one?

If yes, it's a beautiful and collectible watch. There is nothing like it on the market. It's a lovely watch. You don't really need to baby it. It's a performer like any other Squale.

Regarding the movement. It's an ETA base movement so nothing to worry. Piece of cake to service or change spares on, if it comes to that.

Movement wise you are taking a wise step. No worries at all.

Master series normal or engraved you are going with the right one. Both are absolutely beautiful watches in person. The engraved has a whole different artistic look that can easily make it your best looking watch and the master series on its own is a commanding piece on the wrist too.

www.the


----------



## jbbusybee (Aug 1, 2008)

I've dived with my bronze Master since new...no issues at all.

Drop me an email if you need more help, we have just a few pieces in stock.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow, i really like that one!!



Thunderdaddy said:


> Arrived yesterday. Anders at Gnomon totally hooked me up with some extra goodies-- I'll say no more only that he's a great & generous guy and businessman.
> 
> Took a couple pics before first light. I'll leave it on the cool Squale rubber for now but I feel some strap action coming, maybe play up the bundeswher theme. These new 50 atm cases are so streamlined compared to the old ones. I'll try some side-by-side pics later, but I love the sleek fit of the slim new case. I bought the 10 pc polished LE and now this orange 99 piece'r. Loving them both.
> 
> ...


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

I see it's allready sold out.


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

And finally a decent (also new) rubber strap. But does the case of this LE differs from the "standard" Opaco? I see the Squale inscription is missing, but else?


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

You're kidding, sold out already? All 99? To me, this newer 50 atm case is thinner than the old 50 & 100 (same cases) atm'ers of the 70s. No inscription, fitted bezel with no "screws" I guess they're using on the bezels now. And the finish- it's pretty cool, darkish. Think that's it for the case's distinguishing features. I'm thinking about a nice, high end senno black leather nato for it.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's mine just in today , beautiful watch ! Not 100% on the size as it does seem small for a 42mm , maybe it's just me as I'm used to my Helberg ch8 in a similar style watch - a comparison pic to show the size difference as well.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Looks perfect!


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

I came back from my holidays only to find the Originale sold out. Dang.

*UPDATE* Just got a reply from Gnomon. Apparently not all the 99 pieces was delivered. Only the first 30 pieces was delivered.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

First time Squale owner and love it....chose the Militaire model cuz of the sword handset. Gnomon service and delivery is second to none!
Took this installation shot with my other rotation watches. Then switched out the bracelet and installed my used G. strap (by George in Greece) and the combo is perfect..
by omega Bond by blingmeister, on Flickr
Now this combo really grabs me....the 40mm size and vintage brown mil look is perfect! Wore it to bed and the lume is adequate.
outside2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Once again my Squale Master professional 600M black (05/2015)! What a great watch!!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Some brand mixing going on; moved the Squale off the OEM rubber onto a Nomos braided strap.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

@horloge40 : Great New Master! Love that watch.

@mattcantwin : Really like that 2-piece braided strap.

Here's a 1974 Piece...


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Thats my next squale


----------



## watchiseek215 (Apr 6, 2015)

Bored at work, here's a pic of my 1521. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

watchiseek215 said:


> Bored at work, here's a pic of my 1521. Happy Holidays everyone!


Best of the season to you! Incoming today is my PVD version
squale-1521-026-black-pvd by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Love squales! I have a 1545 militaire on the way and I'm thinking about getting an Orange dial 1521. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got the 1521 black PVD model from Gnomon in Singapore taking a fast 3 days to Japan! Love the watch and a very nice fit on my 6.5 inch wrist. It is 41mm wide with 20mm lug width. Movement is the ETA 2824-2. Lume is better on this 500m model than on the Militaire I got last week  Anders is a standup guy and gifted my purchase with a nice brown strap added in.
full dial on rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

T. Wong said:


> Just got the 1521 black PVD model from Gnomon in Singapore taking a fast 3 days to Japan! Love the watch and a very nice fit on my 6.5 inch wrist. It is 41mm wide with 20mm lug width. Movement is the ETA 2824-2. Lume is better on this 500m model than on the Militaire I got last week  Anders is a standup guy and gifted my purchase with a nice brown strap added in.
> full dial on rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


How would you compare the fit and finish of the two squales? Does the 1521 wear much larger due to case thickness?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Puckbw11 said:


> How would you compare the fit and finish of the two squales? Does the 1521 wear much larger due to case thickness?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, the 1521 does not wear larger, but a tad heavier, which I personally like. I am used to wearing divers like the Tsunami and Typhoon. Even my Omega Bond is a bit wider at 43mm. The Militaire model with that particular brown strap feels invisible....nicely balanced on the wrist. The PVD 1521 feels more quality. The style is different too, of course. The Mil has the Rolex style scallop bezel, while the PVD has a squarish right angled bezel/casing with a flat crystal. The Mil has a slight domed crystal. Movements are the same (ETA 2824-2) but the 1521 is better quality for the buck ($889usd). The Mil lugs are more horizontal while the PVD lugs curve down more. The 1521 does feel more toolish and all 'action'....stealthy look....


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

tundif, that's a beautiful Squale Master! Enjoy!


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

John Price said:


> tundif, that's a beautiful Squale Master! Enjoy!


Thanks John, I love it definitely a keeper.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just got my new 20 Atmos and I see Squale had gone back to the original internal thread design. very intovate very design, prevents cross-threading by some new inexperienced dive watch owners not being use to screw down crowns. 
Fortis had the same problem on their B42 series, they was able to achieve an ISO dive watch rating with a push in crown.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

T. Wong said:


> No, the 1521 does not wear larger, but a tad heavier, which I personally like. I am used to wearing divers like the Tsunami and Typhoon. Even my Omega Bond is a bit wider at 43mm. The Militaire model with that particular brown strap feels invisible....nicely balanced on the wrist. The PVD 1521 feels more quality. The style is different too, of course. The Mil has the Rolex style scallop bezel, while the PVD has a squarish right angled bezel/casing with a flat crystal. The Mil has a slight domed crystal. Movements are the same (ETA 2824-2) but the 1521 is better quality for the buck ($889usd). The Mil lugs are more horizontal while the PVD lugs curve down more. The 1521 does feel more toolish and all 'action'....stealthy look....


Thanks for the comparison! I'm contemplating the 1521 and your comments definitely help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

lacogil said:


> Thanks for the comparison! I'm contemplating the 1521 and your comments definitely help!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not hesitate to get a 1521 model again (been loving the blue dial one!) The 20atmos Mil is very nice but the 1521 has a bit more heft and the orange minute hand is perfect to read. It is not overpowering the dial at all!
With my black zulu...the crown looks like it is sticking out because I did not screw it in when shooting the watch 
insideby curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

T. Wong said:


> I would not hesitate to get a 1521 model again (been loving the blue dial one!) The 20atmos Mil is very nice but the 1521 has a bit more heft and the orange minute hand is perfect to read. It is not overpowering the dial at all!
> With my black zulu...the crown looks like it is sticking out because I did not screw it in when shooting the watch
> insideby curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


It is my next watch for sure. I will be selling my first generation Helson Skindiver to fund this one!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

lacogil said:


> It is my next watch for sure. I will be selling my first generation Helson Skindiver to fund this one!


I just googled the 1st gen Helson Shark model and it looks to have very similar specs:same 2824 movement sapphire crystal, 20mm lugs, 500m rated. Thickness seems thinner though at 12mm, while the PVD is 14.5mm. Helson is aggressive bezel design and angular crown guards.
What makes the Squale seem attractive to you? I had thought Helson was a very good watch....


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

T. Wong said:


> I just googled the 1st gen Helson Shark model and it looks to have very similar specs:same 2824 movement sapphire crystal, 20mm lugs, 500m rated. Thickness seems thinner though at 12mm, while the PVD is 14.5mm. Helson is aggressive bezel design and angular crown guards.
> What makes the Squale seem attractive to you? I had thought Helson was a very good watch....


The Helson I have is actually the Skindiver. An Homage to the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Only year with the ETA 2824-2 and double domed plexi crystal. It's the closest to the original. I believe they made three generations of this model.

I just really like the Orange dial in both SS and PVD. Plus the history of the Squale brand is very intriguing. The Helson has been on my list for a long time and then the Squale messed everything up!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

lacogil said:


> The Helson I have is actually the Skindiver. An Homage to the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Only year with the ETA 2824-2 and double domed plexi crystal. It's the closest to the original. I believe they made three generations of this model.
> 
> I just really like the Orange dial in both SS and PVD. Plus the history of the Squale brand is very intriguing. The Helson has been on my list for a long time and then the Squale messed everything up!


okay hahaha! I initially wanted the blue Squale but was not fast enough getting funds into paypal.... now I am thinking of the Marathon midsize Tsar quartz...! yikes!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Changed out the Zulu for my German grey goatskin strap...
balcony branches by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Blue Atmos on new arrival TF tan NATO.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Love that blue color! Gotta find one in the near future


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Blue Atmos on new arrival TF tan NATO.


Freakin beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finslayer83 (Oct 27, 2015)

My Squale 1545 Militarie I purchased from The Watch Boutique. Asrar was GREAT to deal with and had it stateside in no time.... seriously 3 days.

Took it off the bracelet as I'm on a NATO & RAF strap kick at the moment.










I'll get some more pics up later.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if this bezel insert would fit a 1545?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/BEZEL-INSERT-...-BLACK-TOP-QUALITY-1-/161494525989?nav=SEARCH


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

finslayer83 said:


> My Squale 1545 Militarie I purchased from The Watch Boutique. Asrar was GREAT to deal with and had it stateside in no time.... seriously 3 days.
> 
> Took it off the bracelet as I'm on a NATO & RAF strap kick at the moment.
> I installed one of my brown leather straps instead of the bracelet and it will remain on the Militaire...leather and mil straps tend to accentuate the nice dial more IMO.
> ...


nice on leather too. The Mil straps make the watch look nicer IMO
outside dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

Any idea when the 1545 classic or maxi will be available for purchase?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just picked these up,









So far I like the size of the Squale > Steinhart, I like the Dommed Sapphire on the Steinhart but the Cyclops is really nice and the magnification actually works on the Squale. Squale bezel action kills the Steinhart, much tighter and crisper clicks, less play, but Steinhart has screws Vs push pins on the Squale for the bracelet. Squale has divers extension which Steinhart doesn't have.

So far that's all I have, I've only had them for a few hours.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just picked these up,
> 
> View attachment 6456913
> 
> ...


WoW! That is a first gen Squale with text vs logo on the dial. Maybe that explains the push pins on the bracelet? My bracelet has screws.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)




----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Just this old thing today:


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got this from Gnomon Watches today. Thought about returning it and getting the 1521 but I love it. Still getting the 1521.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

lacogil said:


> Just got this from Gnomon Watches today. Thought about returning it and getting the 1521 but I love it. Still getting the 1521.


Congratulations on your purchase. I also recently purchased a 1545 and am planning on acquiring a 1521 in the future.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. I also recently purchased a 1545 and am planning on acquiring a 1521 in the future.


Thanks! It seems like the natural progression.  It's my first sub style diver and I think I made a good choice.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

I really want to use a 5517 style insert on my 1545. Anyone know of one that would fit?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

finslayer83 said:


> My Squale 1545 Militarie I purchased from The Watch Boutique. Asrar was GREAT to deal with and had it stateside in no time.... seriously 3 days.
> 
> Took it off the bracelet as I'm on a NATO & RAF strap kick at the moment.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate for the mention. It was a real pleasure delivering the watch.

Looks beautiful on the NATO. I have to agree with T.Wong that watch really shines out on a brown leather.

Wear it in good health friends.

www.the


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Thanks a lot mate for the mention. It was a real pleasure delivering the watch.
> 
> Looks beautiful on the NATO. I have to agree with T.Wong that watch really shines out on a brown leather.
> 
> ...


Too bad the spring bars are so close to the case. Nice thick straps don't work very well with it. I ordered an admiralty grey nato for mine. Should look great!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not really a diver but I'm so pleased with it that I've just got to tell you guys.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

sticky said:


> Not really a diver but I'm so pleased with it that I've just got to tell you guys.
> 
> View attachment 6473162


Very nice, congrats. I would call that a diver.


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

mine tiger 300mt 1971 all component eta 2892


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone know where to purchase a new or slightly used 1545 Maxi? Love these pics, by the way.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Having the 1521 PVD is a lot of fun! I have tried three straps now...
angled dial rail by blingmeister, on Flickr

Then the mil grey goatskin aviator style...
balcony branches by blingmeister, on Flickr

and now a green cloth style by G. in Greece....
desk good strap view by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

JBrock said:


> Anyone know where to purchase a new or slightly used 1545 Maxi? Love these pics, by the way.


Watchrecon?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

Wallride said:


> JBrock said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where to purchase a new or slightly used 1545 Maxi? Love these pics, by the way.
> ...


I've looked and can't seem to find anything. I'll keep checking back. Thanks!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Squale 700 (Protoype Mod 2002)


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Happy New Year to All! 
by leaf by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine on an admiralty grey nato. It's almost perfect!










Only way it would be perfect for me is with this:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^is that photoshopped??


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes badly photoshopped. Used a Steinhart insert. I'm thinking of getting one and filing it down to size. From my measurements it's about 1mm too large.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Not too badly photoshopped. Perhaps check with a watchmaker and see if they can make one for you?? I know there are a couple sellers on eBay that sell "aftermarket" 1545 inserts.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

I can get it turned down to the correct size. I just want to find one that's as close as possible to the actual size


----------



## dapifurball (May 20, 2010)

Happy New Year to All..!!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Digital_1 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> Having the 1521 PVD is a lot of fun! I have tried three straps now...
> angled dial rail by blingmeister, on Flickr
> 
> Then the mil grey goatskin aviator style...
> ...


Love the grey goatskin. Looks great. Where did you get it?


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

Why do so many people seem to be selling their 50 Atmos's and 20's are so hard to come by? If anyone knows where I can get a 1545 Maxi I would be very grateful.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

JBrock said:


> Love the grey goatskin. Looks great. Where did you get it?


I forget who it was but someone from the USA made straps and I ordered a 22mm and 20mm grey one. The goatskin is really soft on the wrist. He put a non stretching material between the layers.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love my Squales


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

JBrock said:


> Why do so many people seem to be selling their 50 Atmos's and 20's are so hard to come by? If anyone knows where I can get a 1545 Maxi I would be very grateful.[/QUOTE
> check this site out ...top row brown box ad.....good luck...
> Not sure but a guess....From what I saw, Squale watches were bought alot in 2015. Then I think for some the novelty wore off and they sold them. Squales are retro styled and not as big as many current divers.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

JBrock said:


> Why do so many people seem to be selling their 50 Atmos's and 20's are so hard to come by? If anyone knows where I can get a 1545 Maxi I would be very grateful.[/QUOTE
> check this site out ...top row brown box ad.....good luck...
> Not sure but a guess....From what I saw, Squale watches were bought alot in 2015. Then I think for some the novelty wore off and they sold them. Squales are retro styled and not as big as many current divers.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

T. Wong said:


> Having the 1521 PVD is a lot of fun! I have tried three straps now...
> angled dial rail by blingmeister, on Flickr
> 
> Then the mil grey goatskin aviator style...
> ...


That 2nd one would be the choice for Darth Vader!! That looks so cool!

-whoa-


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> JBrock said:
> 
> 
> > Why do so many people seem to be selling their 50 Atmos's and 20's are so hard to come by? If anyone knows where I can get a 1545 Maxi I would be very grateful.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

whoa said:


> That 2nd one would be the choice for Darth Vader!! That looks so cool!
> 
> -whoa-


Thanks! seems that combo gets the most approval haha! I originally bought the grey strap for its British DoD look. So I installed it on the newly acquired Squale PVD just to see how it looked. Then my strap maker friend in Greece told me to install his green cloth strap as two of his friends have that combo....the watch still has that green cloth strap on. I am itching to install a brown leather too.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Been looking at the Squale 50 Atmos for a few years as its something a little different from my other watches, however it had never made to the top of my list.

Howeve when looking on EBay the other day I managed to find this limited edition Blue Matt blasted 1521 From a dealer in Italy for a good price, so I could not say no.

Very pleasantly surprised by the watch & the service from the AD.


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

Squale 20 Atmos Maxi versus Militaire. Does the date overpower the face on the Maxi? Ultimately it only matters which one I like for myself but I'm curious as to what you prefer.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

I've personally never been a fan of the cyclops on any watch. Both watches are great!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Never been a fan of the Mercedes Hands or cyclops. Militaire all the way.


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

lacogil said:


> I've personally never been a fan of the cyclops on any watch. Both watches are great!


True about both being great. Lacogil, you have to clear messages before you can receive any more direct messages.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

JBrock said:


> Squale 20 Atmos Maxi versus Militaire. Does the date overpower the face on the Maxi? Ultimately it only matters which one I like for myself but I'm curious as to what you prefer.


I chose the Militaire and think the dial is very nice. The seconds hand being black makes the dial clean. I have a Seiko with the cyclops and like it. The Maxi is supposed to be a Rolex sub reminder. I could accept it.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

jonobailey said:


> Been looking at the Squale 50 Atmos for a few years as its something a little different from my other watches, however it had never made to the top of my list.
> 
> Howeve when looking on EBay the other day I managed to find this limited edition Blue Matt blasted 1521 From a dealer in Italy for a good price, so I could not say no.
> 
> Very pleasantly surprised by the watch & the service from the AD.


Nice watch! - really like the blasted case with the blue. How limited are these? Wondering if they will be hard to find in 4 or 5 months.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> Nice watch! - really like the blasted case with the blue. How limited are these? Wondering if they will be hard to find in 4 or 5 months.


I have been trying to find the answer to that and cannot work out how limited they are.

Page and Cooper here in the UK have now sold out (they now make a satinato edition exclusive to them)

I have not seen many super Matt models around, I would guess between 100 & 250 would be made, but purely guessing.


----------



## amandeep15 (Jan 3, 2016)

JBrock said:


> Squale 20 Atmos Maxi versus Militaire. Does the date overpower the face on the Maxi? Ultimately it only matters which one I like for myself but I'm curious as to what you prefer.


Hi I have been looking on ebay to find a sqaule to add to my collection, i have my eye on a 1545 but i have concerns if it genuine. here is a picture








i am specifically concerned with the hands, as the hands on the militare which i have seen have always been black like on the image you have shown. however on this sellers picture the edges are silver? any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

The hands definitely look like they have been swapped. Also I can't really see the crown guard on it. And the bezel pip looks like it was removed.


----------



## amandeep15 (Jan 3, 2016)

thanks for confirming what i was thinking, the owner did state the bezel pip had been damaged and fell out, but did not mention the hands that seemed suspect to me. Ebay is a real minefield, I am struggling to find a good second hand squale in the UK for someone. any reccomendations?


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

They seem to be in high demand right now. I don't know if any second hand places but I believe page and cooper are based out of the U.K. If you wanted a new one.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jonobailey said:


> I have been trying to find the answer to that and cannot work out how limited they are.
> 
> Page and Cooper here in the UK have now sold out (they now make a satinato edition exclusive to them)
> 
> I have not seen many super Matt models around, I would guess between 100 & 250 would be made, but purely guessing.


Satinato=Opaco=Blasted.

P&C calls theirs Satinato
Gnomon calls theirs Opaco
Everyone else calls theirs Blasted

P&C did offer the super matte, which was a limited run but not sure how many were available.

Regarding the rest, they are now a part of the running lineup from Squale. They aren't a limited run, as in only so many are made and then done. But sellout quickly when they are available due to their high demand. However, they aren't made in large quantities due to the size of Squale as a company. They simply don't have the mass production like large watch makers do. So, they are limited in the sense that only being released every so often. ADs will replenish their stock as they get made and shipped from Squale.

That said, now that Squale has changed their bezel design to include the bezel screws the older style without bezel screws are quite limited and very hard to come by.

Best thing to do is get on a mailing list from your favorite trusted AD to be made aware when they get more in stock. Or always keep checking Watch Recon for one to come up secondhand.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> Satinato=Opaco=Blasted.
> 
> P&C calls theirs Satinato
> Gnomon calls theirs Opaco
> ...


The names and releases etc are confusing but I have to disagree with you on some points.

The watch that Page and Cooper call satinato is different from the super matte watch, the satinato has a sunburst dial & bezel and not a Matt dial and bezel and is a limited edition.

The blasted / Opoco watches are sold out on Page & Cooper and Gnomon which both clearly stated that it was a limited edition) which does certainly imply that are produced in a limited quantity and that neither seller will be recieving more.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jonobailey said:


> The names and releases etc are confusing but I have to disagree with you on some points.
> 
> The watch that Page and Cooper call satinato is different from the super matte watch, the satinato has a sunburst dial & bezel and not a Matt dial and bezel and is a limited edition.
> 
> The blasted / Opoco watches are sold out on Page & Cooper and Gnomon which both clearly stated that it was a limited edition) which does certainly imply that are produced in a limited quantity and that neither seller will be recieving more.


The Opaco that you get from Gnomon is the same as the Blasted that you get from Squale directly, so they are not a limited edition rather a limited production in the sense that they are only available as they are made. There isn't a "cap" on how many will be made to my knowledge.

The bezel inserts on the polished versions compared to the blasted, Opaco and Satinato versions are the same. There isn't a sunburst bezel insert and a matte bezel insert. I'm aware that the Satinato is different than the Super Matte. Super Matte is darker. But the Satinato is no different than the Blasted that you can buy from other Squale ADs. I have seen, worn and handled each of them. The Satinato, Opaco and Blasted versions are the same. Same dial, same bezel insert and same finish.

Perhaps P&C can shed some light on this...

I do know that the "limited editions" from P&C came with a knife and some other goodies.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

some more PVD sweetness for the New Year...
doritos bags by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> The Opaco that you get from Gnomon is the same as the Blasted that you get from Squale directly, so they are not a limited edition rather a limited production in the sense that they are only available as they are made. There isn't a "cap" on how many will be made.
> 
> The bezel inserts on the polished versions compare to the blasted, Opaco and Satinato versions are the same. I'm aware that the Satinato is different than the Super Matte. Super Matte is darker. But the Satinato is no different than the Blasted that you can buy from other Squal ADs. I have seen, worn and handled each of them. The Satinato, Opaco and Blasted versions are the same.
> 
> Perhaps JBusyBee can shed some light on this...


To my understanding the bezels & dials are between the Matt blasted & polished versions are different. It's very confusing and websites contradict each other but my Matt Blasted version also has a Matt bezel and dial, so I presume I must have the super blasted. The polished case versions do not have a Matt dial.

Other than the Satinato I have never seen a Matt case without a Matt dial, even the Squale website shows one image with a sunburst dial and one image with a Matt dial and bezel for the model they call ocean blasted. So are we saying the super Matt is different from the Ocean Blasted? And is my super Matt limited edition and the blasted ocean not?

Squale


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes. The polished versions have a different dial mad bezel insert that any of the blasted or matte versions. 

Super Matte (P&C)=limited

The Ocean Blasted and the Blue Blasted are one in the same. So yes, the Super Matte is limited edition and only made by P&C. The blasted ocean has been released and sold on several different occasions. 

I have owned a Satinato from P&C, seen and tried an Opaco from Gnomon, currently own a Blue/Ocean Blasted from Squale direct, seen a blue blasted from LIW. I have also owned a polished blue ocean. The bezel insert on the polished version and each of the blasted versions are the same. There isn't a matte bezel insert and a "shiny" bezel insert.

Are you saying that you have a blue Satinato from P&C that has the satin/blasted case yet has the ocean dial like what is found in the Polished version??? Pics please????


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't work it out, I seem to have an super matt, but from a Italian diving equipment shop- new with stamped warranty card.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Do you have pics??

Here's my first edition Blue Blasted from Squale AD Long Island Watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jonobailey said:


> Can't work it out, I seem to have an super matt, but from a Italian diving equipment shop- new with stamped warranty card.


Looks to be a Blue Blasted from the most recent releases based on the location of the screws. I'll guess that the Serial Number is 3400 or higher??


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep- serial 37**

so must have a blue blasted, just very confusing- the Squale website shows the ocean blasted as having a sunburst dial, then a Matt dial in the other picture.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah. The pic on the Squale site of the Sunburst/Ocean dialed watch shouldn't be there. I have never seen a blasted/matte version with the Sunburst/Ocean dial. Though I considered having one made, or just buying a sunburst dial to put into my Blue Blasted.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

amandeep15 said:


> thanks for confirming what i was thinking, the owner did state the bezel pip had been damaged and fell out, but did not mention the hands that seemed suspect to me. Ebay is a real minefield, I am struggling to find a good second hand squale in the UK for someone. any reccomendations?


I've checked out the other pictures on that auction.
I agree about the hands not being stock, as well as the removed crown guards. The rest of the watch looks legit - case, dial, crown, case back, bracelet. The case sides have been modified to remove the high polish (now brushed finish). The bezel appears to have lost some edge/definition (polished out?).


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

How sweet is that watch? Love it.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

mistercoffee1 said:


> I've checked out the other pictures on that auction.
> I agree about the hands not being stock, as well as the removed crown guards. The rest of the watch looks legit - case, dial, crown, case back, bracelet. The case sides have been modified to remove the high polish (now brushed finish). The bezel appears to have lost some edge/definition (polished out?).


I wouldn't touch it man. He doesn't mention the removed crown guards and who knows what else was done to it. I'd say just wait for another one to come along.


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 6525290
> 
> 
> View attachment 6525314


That's what I'm talkin' about. Sweet watch.


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

amandeep15 said:


> Hi I have been looking on ebay to find a sqaule to add to my collection, i have my eye on a 1545 but i have concerns if it genuine. here is a picture
> 
> View attachment 6529018
> 
> i am specifically concerned with the hands, as the hands on the militare which i have seen have always been black like on the image you have shown. however on this sellers picture the edges are silver? any help would be much appreciated.


So funny. I almost put a bid on that watch a couple of hours ago. I noticed all of the issues and thought better of it.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder if he just sanded down the hands. They look to be brass.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

jonobailey, Hwkaholic

Thanks for the info! Good to know that these (1521 blasted/matte) will be available in batches in the future. I'm looking forward to getting one this year.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Couldn't resist the blue 1521 on mesh so had to order it from Bahrain Boutique to Japan! due Thursday eve.. Photo courtesy of Urban Gentry site...
blue mesh by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

amandeep15 said:


> Hi I have been looking on ebay to find a sqaule to add to my collection, i have my eye on a 1545 but i have concerns if it genuine. here is a picture
> 
> View attachment 6529018
> 
> i am specifically concerned with the hands, as the hands on the militare which i have seen have always been black like on the image you have shown. however on this sellers picture the edges are silver? any help would be much appreciated.


My biggest concern is the lack of a crown guard... This looks like a totally different case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Puckbw11 said:


> My biggest concern is the lack of a crown guard... This looks like a totally different case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. It looks like an Invicta that has been modded. I've never seen on like this. If it is a fake...it's a pretty good one minus the crown guards.

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291649892448


----------



## EVandy (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm really itchin to get the blue 1521. That dial is gorgeous


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

EVandy said:


> I'm really itchin to get the blue 1521. That dial is gorgeous


Scratch it!!!!! It'll make it feel better.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Scratch it!!!!! It'll make it feel better.


I should follow this advice.


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

Why are 20 ATMOS's so hard to come by? I'm amazed I can't find anyone to sell me one. After going back and forth between the Maxi and the Militaire I decided I want the Militaire. Lacogil found a buyer for his just before I finally made up my mind!


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry about that man! The buyer was local too. Came and picked it up the next day. I picked up a Steinhart OVM and the Squale definitely felt better IMO. The black hands really look great compared to the chrome OVM hands. The size was also really nice. I'm sure you'll be able to find one!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

JBrock said:


> Why are 20 ATMOS's so hard to come by? I'm amazed I can't find anyone to sell me one. After going back and forth between the Maxi and the Militaire I decided I want the Militaire. Lacogil found a buyer for his just before I finally made up my mind!


If you still want the militaire new, try the Watch Boutique in Bahrain. Their price is competitive and shipping is free! I am waiting this eve for my blue 1521 on mesh to arrive...only 3 days from Bahrain to Japan! You can ask them if the Militaire is still in stock...(seems so) *Asrar merchant *is the fellow to text....
http://www.thewatch.boutique/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_68&product_id=517

outside 3 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## JBrock (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. No worries lacogil. I totally understand. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll second the service from Asrar. (Thewatch.boutique) Top notch service and speedy shipping!!


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

These Squales look very nice...

Where can I buy one?
1. Squaleusa
2. Gnomonwatches
These are the only dealers I found so far... do they offer discounts or do I pay what they say on their website?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Page and Cooper
The Watch Boutique
Squale.de
Long Island Watch (SqualeWatches.com)

There is a full list of ADs on the Squale.ch website.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

ryguy87 said:


> These Squales look very nice...
> 
> Where can I buy one?
> 1. Squaleusa
> ...


I got my 1545 from Gnomonwatches - very quick delivery which was free at the time (might still be).

I don't have personal experience but Watchboutique (as above) and Page/Cooper from the UK.

What model are you eyeing?


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

JBrock said:


> Squale 20 Atmos Maxi versus Militaire. Does the date overpower the face on the Maxi? Ultimately it only matters which one I like for myself but I'm curious as to what you prefer.


I had the militaire and now have the maxi just saying









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Puckbw11 said:


> My biggest concern is the lack of a crown guard... This looks like a totally different case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its either fake or heavily modified the lume pip is also missing

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

My Maxi says hello.

I've bought several watches from Gnomon in Singapore. They've been very good to deal with; fast shipping to Canada, well packaged, etc. Can't speak for the other ADs listed above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Page and Cooper
> The Watch Boutique
> Squale.de
> Long Island Watch (SqualeWatches.com)
> ...





HamnJam said:


> I got my 1545 from Gnomonwatches - very quick delivery which was free at the time (might still be).
> 
> I don't have personal experience but Watchboutique (as above) and Page/Cooper from the UK.
> 
> What model are you eyeing?


Thank you for the reply.
How much discount do they offer?
What would be the import duty tax if I get it from outside of US?

I am eyeing on 1545's at the moment.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Not sure on discount. Prices are clearly listed on each of their sites. 

I bought a 1521 from the watch boutique and they ship via FedEx Express. Import fees were $27'ish. Being that the 1521 is generally more that the 1545, you'd likely be looking around $20 for import fees.


----------



## chumo22 (Oct 22, 2015)

The maxi is sweet with those custard lumes. Love that look. Looks great.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice thing about living in Japan, no import fees on watches. So, last eve I received my blue 1521/mesh from Watch Boutique in a record 3 days via FebEx. Long Island NY does not ship overseas and Gnomon was out of stock for the Blue. FedEx service and up to date tracking was exceptional! Asrar Merchant is excellent to deal with.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

1545 owners - can you chime in on bezel alignment/misalignment? Do the 1545s have the same issues the 1521s have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> 1545 owners - can you chime in on bezel alignment/misalignment? Do the 1545s have the same issues the 1521s have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 1545 Militaire has a tighter bezel than the 1521 PVD . The blue bezel 1521 with bezel screws does not have the slight wiggle as my PVD.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> My 1545 Militaire has a tighter bezel than the 1521 PVD . The blue bezel 1521 with bezel screws does not have the slight wiggle as my PVD.


What about the alignment? Is the pip aligned at 12 o'clock when clicked into place?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> 1545 owners - can you chime in on bezel alignment/misalignment? Do the 1545s have the same issues the 1521s have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Got the 1521 blue dial on the Milanese mesh. Asrar from Watch Boutique made up a very nice package which included a Squale book, a Watch Boutique classy notepad, a free blue rubber diver strap and 2 New Year's candy canes! Shipping by FedEx took only 3 days from Bahrain to Japan! Asrar removed 2 links for me and I microadjusted the clasp to create a perfect fit. Thanks, Asrar, for a great transaction!
kit contents candy canes by blingmeister, on Flickr
on rail by blingmeister, on Flickr
squale name by blingmeister, on Flickr

by orchids by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

ryguy87 said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> How much discount do they offer?
> What would be the import duty tax if I get it from outside of US?
> 
> I am eyeing on 1545's at the moment.


You're welcome. I paid roughly 26 dollars for importing a 1545 into Canada. (meaning it's in Canadian dollars - the exchange is brutal when shopping internationally for watches).


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> Got the 1521 blue dial on the Milanese mesh. Asrar from Watch Boutique made up a very nice package which included a Squale book, a Watch Boutique classy notepad, a free blue rubber diver strap and 2 New Year's candy canes! Shipping by FedEx took only 3 days from Bahrain to Japan! Asrar removed 2 links for me and I microadjusted the clasp to create a perfect fit. Thanks, Asrar, for a great transaction!


Looking great! I have to say that the mesh bracelet is growing on me. I assuming it's polished? Reason I'm asking is I'm digging the sandblasted 1521 with blue dial.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Was _thiiiis _close to selling this thing today, but wised up before the auction went live.
My quartz 1545:


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you very much T.Wong and Hwkaholic. I am humbled.

It's a pleasure delivering watches to you guys. A pleasure bigger than I can put in words.

T.Wong lovely pics mate. That watch looks so amazing on your wrist. And great matchup with the gloves and jacket. Sweet and classy combo.

Personally I am myself split between the Opaco Matt and the Ocean Electrifying Blue. Both are such amazing watches.

And the new tropic straps are another comfortable beauties to have.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> Looking great! I have to say that the mesh bracelet is growing on me. I assuming it's polished? Reason I'm asking is I'm digging the sandblasted 1521 with blue dial.


The mesh is polished mate. That's the only combo it comes in from Squale.

Will not exactly go with the bead blasted case. But if you want to see I can do a change and put up some pics.

Would you like me to do that?

www.the


----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

Jimboz said:


> Was _thiiiis _close to selling this thing today, but wised up before the auction went live.
> My quartz 1545:
> 
> View attachment 6572954


Very nice! What's the background on this watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> The mesh is polished mate. That's the only combo it comes in from Squale.
> 
> Will not exactly go with the bead blasted case. But if you want to see I can do a change and put up some pics.
> 
> ...


The ends of the mesh are brushed. I think that it goes quite well on the blasted. The depth of the mesh "meshes" well.

I still love the Squale leather the best though!!


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

markintoronto said:


> Very nice! What's the background on this watch?


Thanks! I don't know too much about it; it's a NOS model from the 80's put together by a UK company called Geckota. Only thing I don't like is the 18mm lug width, but it's a pretty small watch (38mm). It's hard to find divers small enough for my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My Pan Am on my new gregspitz bund.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

Jimboz said:


> Thanks! I don't know too much about it; it's a NOS model from the 80's put together by a UK company called Geckota. Only thing I don't like is the 18mm lug width, but it's a pretty small watch (38mm). It's hard to find divers small enough for my 6.25" wrist.


Well it's very cool. Hang onto it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

1521 blue looks great on mesh. I still wouldn't wear it with a suit--but I tend to go more conservative with my suiting. The 1521 blue is the quintessential summer diver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Today's word is "versatility".


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Squale Horizon GMT on distressed band


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^like that!!!!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> The mesh is polished mate. That's the only combo it comes in from Squale.
> 
> Will not exactly go with the bead blasted case. But if you want to see I can do a change and put up some pics.
> 
> ...





Hwkaholic said:


> The ends of the mesh are brushed. I think that it goes quite well on the blasted. The depth of the mesh "meshes" well.
> 
> I still love the Squale leather the best though!!


Thanks Asar for the offer to post the brushed on mesh look and thank you Hwkaholic for posting pics. It does look better than I imagined. I do agree you as I really dig the tan leather strap with the blue 1521.


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice classic and sober!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

On canvas today


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Jimboz said:


> Was _thiiiis _close to selling this thing today, but wised up before the auction went live.
> My quartz 1545:
> 
> View attachment 6572954


That is a stunner!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

WichitaViajero said:


> Squale Horizon GMT on distressed band


Very nice! Question on the GMT function: when you land in a new time zone, can you just adjust the red GMT hour hand to the time in the new time zone, leaving the other hands set at your original time zone? Or do you have to set the watch to the new zone, and then the GMT to your old time zone?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> Very nice! Question on the GMT function: when you land in a new time zone, can you just adjust the red GMT hour hand to the time in the new time zone, leaving the other hands set at your original time zone? Or do you have to set the watch to the new zone, and then the GMT to your old time zone?


The GMT hand can be set independently.

Start watching at the 14 minute mark.


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't stand the urban gentry dude? Seems like a nice guy, but he really doesn't show enough knowledge about watches for me to really want to "listen" to his advice or opinions. He is a forum lurker (like me) with a camera. 

His video on the Sinn 104 where he talks about all this tech that isn't even on the 104 is case and point. And don't get me started about "instramatic".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Puckbw11 said:


> Am I the only one who can't stand the urban gentry dude? Seems like a nice guy, but he really doesn't show enough knowledge about watches for me to really want to "listen" to his advice or opinions. He is a forum lurker (like me) with a camera.
> 
> His video on the Sinn 104 where he talks about all this tech that isn't even on the 104 is case and point. And don't get me started about "instramatic".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The video that I posted was simply a video to show the use of a watch that someone had inquired about.

If you don't like his channel, don't watch it. If you don't like his opinions, move on. If you don't like his perspective, look the other way. If you don't think he is as smart about watches as you are, keep your nose in the air.

I'll never understand people that just complain to complain because someone else's opinion, point of view or knowledge about a topic doesn't live up to their "standards". If you don't like it, move along. If you don't have anything to positively contribute, keep it to yourself or try to influence in a positive way.


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

Hope Squale would release more bezel insert options for the 1545. I'd opt for one with full minute markers all the way around to bring out the full utilitarian look of the Maxi.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


> The GMT hand can be set independently.
> 
> Start watching at the 14 minute mark.


Thanks, very helpful. Also found another video on using the Rolex GMT. Not the same movement, and the bezel is bi-directional, but I think I get hoe to use the bezel as well.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

I've watched his videos from time to time, and find them helpful. He does a good job with showing the watch, so that's helpful (more than just still photo's), and he does a complete review in one area I think most forget to do: he used calipers to do a complete set of measurements. So many people forget to include the key measure of how a watch will actually wear on the wrist: case length.



Puckbw11 said:


> Am I the only one who can't stand the urban gentry dude? Seems like a nice guy, but he really doesn't show enough knowledge about watches for me to really want to "listen" to his advice or opinions. He is a forum lurker (like me) with a camera.
> 
> His video on the Sinn 104 where he talks about all this tech that isn't even on the 104 is case and point. And don't get me started about "instramatic".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

I just ordered this NOS 33mm 1545 quartz diver for my wife. It's coming direct from Squale so may take a while to arrive but I'll post some thoughts when it lands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

asrar.merchant said:


> Thank you very much T.Wong and Hwkaholic. I am humbled.
> 
> It's a pleasure delivering watches to you guys. A pleasure bigger than I can put in words.
> 
> ...


Hi, Asrar !
Indeed I love the mesh/blue squale combo. Been in the hospital and wore the watch on the right wrist.
I got to feel the real weight of the combo!


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Malice 146 said:


> My Pan Am on my new gregspitz bund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you had your Pan Am and what are your thoughts? It's a real beauty in photos.


----------



## doreenth (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice watch! I really want to get the PVD squale 101 atoms- however the price is almost double of the 50 atoms with the same ETA- worth it?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

doreenth said:


> Nice watch! I really want to get the PVD squale 101 atoms- however the price is almost double of the 50 atoms with the same ETA- worth it?


If it's a PVD you're after...I have a 1521 up for sale on brand new mesh!!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Boone said:


> How long have you had your Pan Am and what are your thoughts? It's a real beauty in photos.


I bought mine during the preorder so I've had it since they came out. I love it. Think it's the perfect size. Runs +3 to +5 a day, rather have it fast than slow. I've worn it on the bracelet and leather and like the look of both. Just wish it had lug holes. The reversed colors don't bother me. I've never owned a Rolex Pepsi so the colors look normal to me. As for it being a homage, the Pan Am to my knowledge, has never been confirmed to have been made. Edit: the Pan Am was made in very limited quantities according to what I was able to find on Internet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy to report that mine is running +5 seconds per 24 hours for the last couple weeks.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry! I was away for a little while.

Hwkaholic is correct!


Hwkaholic said:


> The GMT hand can be set independently.
> 
> Start watching at the 14 minute mark.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Squale just posted a video of a new 101 atmos on Instagram. It's supposed to drop in April and looks amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

T. Wong said:


> Hi, Asrar !
> Indeed I love the mesh/blue squale combo. Been in the hospital and wore the watch on the right wrist.
> I got to feel the real weight of the combo!


Wishing you good health always mate.

www.the


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

^
^
^
TOTALLY!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

asrar.merchant said:


> Wishing you good health always mate.
> 
> www.the


While I was in the hospital for 7 days, I had the Blue diver with mesh on the wrist everyday. I really think this combo is amazing! Thanks again for a fast delivery!
angled hand by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Guess guys are slow to post......so here is a thanks again to Asrar for his great package! (go to his Watch Boutuque)
kit contents candy canes by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

T. Wong said:


> Guess guys are slow to post......so here is a thanks again to Asrar for his great package! (go to his Watch Boutuque)
> kit contents candy canes by blingmeister, on Flickr


No need for any thanks at all my friend. I love delivering watches. It's a deep passion.

Thank you for the kind words and the great appreciating. All this humbles me.

The watch looks amazing on you and I pray you are keeping good health and you always be blessed with great health.

Let's see some more shots of beautiful Squale watches guys.

www.the


----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

My wife's NOS 1545 59 quartz arrived just in time for our 1yr anniversary 










It definitely has a vintage feel with the patina'ed lume. 30+ years of laying around a warehouse will do that. Fortunately my wife likes the aged dial look because the lume is quite yellowed.

The matte dial and bezel are smart looking. The jubilee bracelet is a bit flimsy but sized up easily. Rolled end links so there's a bit of rattle in the bracelet but nothing out of the norm. Bezel turns smoothly and triangle centres at 12. Came shipped in a nice Squale presentation box with warranty card, manual, etc. No comment yet on time keeping but it's a brand new Quartz movement so I expect it'll be accurate.

Overall I'm happy with it, and my wife likes having a submariner style diver in her jewelry box. I always liked the style on a woman's wrist but find a full 40mm sub looks awkward on slim ladies wrists. Just my opinion anyway but the 33mm diver is perfect on her.

My 2cent verdict: it's worth the 215 Euros plus shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

markintoronto said:


> My wife's NOS 1545 59 quartz arrived just in time for our 1yr anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! Quartz and 33mm with lovely patina. here is my militaire with fake patina 
outside 3 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Strap options please?
incoming is a blasted blue 1521. What are your favorite combi's? Nato, leather? Rubber is usually too long for my small wrists I guess, so the one's included won't fit I guess.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

malus65 said:


> Strap options please?
> incoming is a blasted blue 1521. What are your favorite combi's? Nato, leather? Rubber is usually too long for my small wrists I guess, so the one's included won't fit I guess.


Brown leather with this watch is a wonder. A really glorified look.

It gives a feel of brown earth meeting the blue waters of the ocean...

www.the


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

malus65 said:


> Strap options please?
> incoming is a blasted blue 1521. What are your favorite combi's? Nato, leather? Rubber is usually too long for my small wrists I guess, so the one's included won't fit I guess.


On the blue 1521? The light tan leather looks really good. Natos never really do it for me cuz of the tucking in aspect of the end .....
The mesh is something else and really wonderful. Some say the Milanese mesh is matted so it would match your blasted 1521 quite nicely. The Zulu with the right color could be nice too. If you google blue 1521 squale, you can view lots of variations. I have smallish wrists too and several 20mm leathers and natos and rubber divers. Here was my choice ...
both squales on wrist by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

malus65 said:


> Strap options please?
> incoming is a blasted blue 1521. What are your favorite combi's? Nato, leather? Rubber is usually too long for my small wrists I guess, so the one's included won't fit I guess.


If you have time, I've posted several photos of mine with all kinds of different straps in this thread.

To me, it looks amazing on the stock tan Leather and the stock mesh. For NATOs, I've found that navy, white, orange, turquoise, gray, neon yellow, and brown leathers work really well. I also have a ColaReb distressed blue leather strap that works well. I also have some dark brown leather straps that look amazing as well.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just switched straps on my PVD and used the moss green leather made by G. in Greece....
on rail2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## AndreasV (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey guys, tons of really nice Squale watches, and much better, strap options.

I am really thinking of ordering 1545 when they get back in stock (I wish GMT was also 40mm, I would have ordered already)

Im not trying to start anything just to make sure, because some guy at work was talking **** about Squale today, saying it's made in china at same place where fakes are made.

Is that true? :S


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

AndreasV said:


> Hey guys, tons of really nice Squale watches, and much better, strap options.
> 
> I am really thinking of ordering 1545 when they get back in stock (I wish GMT was also 40mm, I would have ordered already)
> 
> ...


That guy is full of it........hahaha! read this for starters on the history of Squale https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/blood-in-the-water-water-in-its-blood-a-brief-history-of-squale


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

Squale is not made in China and never has been made in China, so the dude at your work is talking crap.


----------



## AndreasV (Jan 11, 2016)

I can order with peace then.

He was referring to 1545 models I think, with them being homage and everything, ranted for few hours haha


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

AndreasV said:


> I can order with peace then.
> 
> He was referring to 1545 models I think, with them being homage and everything, ranted for few hours haha


Here is my 20Atmos 1545 Militaire on a brown strap...made in Switzerland ...
outside2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## scosmoss (Sep 15, 2015)

Only worn a handful of times.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

AndreasV said:


> I can order with peace then.
> 
> He was referring to 1545 models I think, with them being homage and everything, ranted for few hours haha


The 1545 is a homage but honestly I think there a lot of divers that go into this category. However, the 1545 is an excellent value pick considering it comes with a swiss movement.


----------



## Dyspneadr (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, just joined and discovered this forum. Am proud owner of a gorgeous Squale GMT ceramica I received from Gnomon watches 2 was ago, but having some issues with power reserve as I may not be as active as I should, and don't always wear the same watch daily, followed by removing watch as soon as I am home. Hoping the problem will get better .. But just wanted to post a pic of this beauty anyway.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello!

Talking about 1545 20 atmos, what do you think about this model?

Gold hands, and no guard crown.

Anyone have information about it, or see it before??

I like it very much but don't have information.

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

manubenirevi said:


> Hello!
> 
> Talking about 1545 20 atmos, what do you think about this model?
> 
> ...


 This watch seems to have been sold on ebay Jan. 06 coming from Feltham, UK. 
See this: Squale 1545 Militaire Watch Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Killer | eBay
It came on the bracelet but your photo shows a rubber strap not really fitted well. The watch could be specially ordered....The ebay ad says it is quite new but the missing pip sure makes the watch seem somewhat misused??


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes it is!! Is the same watch.
What you mean as "could be specially ordered"?
Is that possible?

I can't found other like this one.. Is bought in gnomonwatches and have the international warranty. 

Have anyone more information?

Thanks!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

It's just a 1545 Militaire with a missing Lume pip and no crown guards. Since it wasn't a special order directly from Squale, I would contact Gnomon directly and ask them about it. They will answer all of your questions.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got the blue 1521 with matte finish, I wonder if someone has experience with swapping the dial from matte to gloss? Does anyone know if this is possible? Or better trade for a polished version?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> It's just a 1545 Militaire with a missing Lume pip and no crown guards. Since it wasn't a special order directly from Squale, I would contact Gnomon directly and ask them about it. They will answer all of your questions.


Actually the hands are different. The stock hands are black not gold. It doesn't look right with the black hands in my opinion. That's where the Steinhart OVM looks better - even though the size of the Squale is better and the case has curved lugs to fit your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

malus65 said:


> Just got the blue 1521 with matte finish, I wonder if someone has experience with swapping the dial from matte to gloss? Does anyone know if this is possible? Or better trade for a polished version?


Send an email to Squale. I bet they'd do it. But to be honest, I've owned both and enjoy the matte much more.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Send an email to Squale. I bet they'd do it. But to be honest, I've owned both and enjoy the matte much more.


As someone who is interested in acquiring a blue 1521 this year, I wanted your reasons for preferring the matte over the polished. I personally like the look of the matte on the case but am concerned that the blue on the dial of the matte won't be as vibrant as the polished.

Would love your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

HamnJam said:


> As someone who is interested in acquiring a blue 1521 this year, I wanted your reasons for preferring the matte over the polished. I personally like the look of the matte on the case but am concerned that the blue on the dial of the matte won't be as vibrant as the polished.
> 
> Would love your thoughts! Thanks!


Matte finish is often liked because it is the opposite of 'bling'. Less light is reflected from the surfaces of the watch. I once had a modded Seiko diver PVD and DLC, a very stealthy look. The regular Blue 1521 with the 'starburst dial' AND the high polished inner chapter ring Along with the high polished casing makes for a very attractive, classy watch. The Blue dial and bezel color make for a bright, happy combination not seen on other watches. Most blues are darker in shade (i.e. the Seiko diver blue Blumo etc.) . If this 'bling' factor does not appeal to a person, then matting the SS surface will help. Also the matte blue dial will also add to a less sparkling appearance. As one can imagine, it is all relative. I now enjoy the bling factor of this diver watch.
both squales on wrist by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> As someone who is interested in acquiring a blue 1521 this year, I wanted your reasons for preferring the matte over the polished. I personally like the look of the matte on the case but am concerned that the blue on the dial of the matte won't be as vibrant as the polished.
> 
> Would love your thoughts! Thanks!


I have always preferred a matte/brushed/blasted case over a polished case. I have always preferred a matte dial over a shiny one. However, due to a recent acquisition of an Omega SMPc, I am in love with the shiny black dial.

If you want vibrant (as in reflecting and color changing in light) and shiny, go for the Sunburst and polished. If you want not-shiny, yet still eye catching and vibrantly colored. I thought the Polished wore a little bigger due to the depth of the dial and the reflection from the chapter ring.

Now I understand that malus65 is curious about having the sunburst dial installed in the blasted version. When I had the blasted and the sunburst next to each other I thought that I wanted to try the same thing. The sunburst dial is truly captivating, much more so than any other blue dial that I've seen. It is so vibrant and shiny that I think inside of the matte case that it would be too vibrant. Though, I my be completely wrong!

I have a picture of the two side by side. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

And here it is. Wonderful watch, blue dial is more stealthy than the shiny version. Just wearing it and enjoy it. Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

malus65 said:


> View attachment 6765338
> 
> 
> View attachment 6765354
> ...


Matte or high polish....this Squale version blue is amazing! Wear yours in health!
squale name by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Unfortunately it has to go to the watchmaker because it is running way too fast, approx 2 minutes a day😁 I have no idea were this come from, maybe it is magnetized somehow.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

malus65 said:


> Unfortunately it has to go to the watchmaker because it is running way too fast, approx 2 minutes a day I have no idea were this come from, maybe it is magnetized somehow.


At least you're not in the US, where it would be mutilated in the repair shop.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> At least you're not in the US, where it would be mutilated in the repair shop.


And then sold on their website as new.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> And then sold on their website as new.


Oh my, you just took my anguish to another level. I'll take your word for it.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> Matte finish is often liked because it is the opposite of 'bling'. Less light is reflected from the surfaces of the watch. I once had a modded Seiko diver PVD and DLC, a very stealthy look. The regular Blue 1521 with the 'starburst dial' AND the high polished inner chapter ring Along with the high polished casing makes for a very attractive, classy watch. The Blue dial and bezel color make for a bright, happy combination not seen on other watches. Most blues are darker in shade (i.e. the Seiko diver blue Blumo etc.) . If this 'bling' factor does not appeal to a person, then matting the SS surface will help. Also the matte blue dial will also add to a less sparkling appearance. As one can imagine, it is all relative. I now enjoy the bling factor of this diver watch





Hwkaholic said:


> I have always preferred a matte/brushed/blasted case over a polished case. I have always preferred a matte dial over a shiny one. However, due to a recent acquisition of an Omega SMPc, I am in love with the shiny black dial.
> 
> If you want vibrant (as in reflecting and color changing in light) and shiny, go for the Sunburst and polished. If you want not-shiny, yet still eye catching and vibrantly colored. I thought the Polished wore a little bigger due to the depth of the dial and the reflection from the chapter ring.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your pics and thoughts. Nice info for me to digest while I make my decision.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Yikes, I currently have a 1545 from Gnomonwatches and after my first swim it had condensation in it. Sent an email off two days ago to start it's warranty process. I'm still awaiting a response. Something I should worry about?

Where do you purchase your Squales from?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Oh my, you just took my anguish to another level. I'll take your word for it.


I bought a blue blasted from them. It had "issues". It ran really fast and had debris on the dial. I returned it and got a refund as opposed to having it serviced and returned to me. Then a week later they were available for sale again on their site. I emailed them and asked if they got new stock in or if they were just reselling the one that I sent back in. They replied by email stating they were reselling the one I returned. It was listed as new stock at full retail on their site.

As a result, I'll never buy from them again.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> Yikes, I currently have a 1545 from Gnomonwatches and after my first swim it had condensation in it. Sent an email off two days ago to start it's warranty process. I'm still awaiting a response. Something I should worry about?
> 
> Where do you purchase your Squales from?


Page and Cooper, The Watch Boutique and Squale direct.

To whom did you send your warranty claim to? Gnomon? They're good about getting back to people. But I would also contact Squale directly. And if they refer you to Squale USA, demand to send it to Gnomon or Squale Italy.

For what it's worth, I bought a brand new bezel for my blue blasted as a "just in case" now that they've changed the bezel (mine is without the screws). And when asking Squale Italy where to send it to to have someone install it if I ever needed it, they referred me to a watch maker in New Jersey. Not Squale USA.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

HamnJam said:


> Yikes, I currently have a 1545 from Gnomonwatches and after my first swim it had condensation in it. Sent an email off two days ago to start it's warranty process. I'm still awaiting a response. Something I should worry about?
> 
> Where do you purchase your Squales from?


Have you sent a follow up?

I have only one experience with Gnomon: recently received a GMT that arrived defective, with the hour hand out of alignment with the hour markers. Anders Tan responded within the hour. After a few email exchanges with a picture, he offered a refund and several return options (one to his location, one to Squale USA). Probably 12 hours from first email to receipt of return label. The watch has been returned and I'm just waiting on the refund. It's only been a couple of days on that, so I'll give it until Monday.

I tried Gnomon because others seemed to say positive things, and so far my experience with them handling a defective watch has been positive.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


> Page and Cooper, The Watch Boutique and Squale direct.
> 
> To whom did you send your warranty claim to? Gnomon? They're good about getting back to people. But I would also contact Squale directly. And if they refer you to Squale USA, demand to send it to Gnomon or Squale Italy.
> 
> For what it's worth, I bought a brand new bezel for my blue blasted as a "just in case" now that they've changed the bezel (mine is without the screws). And when asking Squale Italy where to send it to to have someone install it if I ever needed it, they referred me to a watch maker in New Jersey. Not Squale USA.


Who in New Jersey? I have a 1521 with a two color bezel insert. Mine is like yours: no screws. I have been toying with replacing it with a solid black one, and was told by Squale that it's best to replace the whole bezel. I've heard horror stories finding a watch maker who can do repairs without causing damage, so I'd like to find an old-school watch maker, like they seem to have still on other countries.

I took a watch to the local watchmaker to find a replacement pin that would fit a particular rubber band. He offered to put it on. Should have said no, but didn't want to hurt the man's feelings (his shop is just about dead). The watch was new, the bead blasted case pristine, not mark anywhere. He came back out 10 minutes, all smiles. The watch a nice scratch on the outside of 3 out of 4 lugs near the drill holes, and 4 marks on the outside case where it was gripped in a vice. Ugh.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Page and Cooper, The Watch Boutique and Squale direct.
> 
> To whom did you send your warranty claim to? Gnomon? They're good about getting back to people. But I would also contact Squale directly. And if they refer you to Squale USA, demand to send it to Gnomon or Squale Italy.
> 
> For what it's worth, I bought a brand new bezel for my blue blasted as a "just in case" now that they've changed the bezel (mine is without the screws). And when asking Squale Italy where to send it to to have someone install it if I ever needed it, they referred me to a watch maker in New Jersey. Not Squale USA.





nepatriot said:


> Have you sent a follow up?
> 
> I have only one experience with Gnomon: recently received a GMT that arrived defective, with the hour hand out of alignment with the hour markers. Anders Tan responded within the hour. After a few email exchanges with a picture, he offered a refund and several return options (one to his location, one to Squale USA). Probably 12 hours from first email to receipt of return label. The watch has been returned and I'm just waiting on the refund. It's only been a couple of days on that, so I'll give it until Monday.
> 
> I tried Gnomon because others seemed to say positive things, and so far my experience with them handling a defective watch has been positive.


I sent another email through their website (gnomon) this time. My original message was sent on the 20th Pacific Time. I'm a bit disappointed about this but also understand that defective products do make it's way through.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Who in New Jersey? I have a 1521 with a two color bezel insert. Mine is like yours: no screws. I have been toying with replacing it with a solid black one, and was told by Squale that it's best to replace the whole bezel. I've heard horror stories finding a watch maker who can do repairs without causing damage, so I'd like to find an old-school watch maker, like they seem to have still on other countries.
> 
> I took a watch to the local watchmaker to find a replacement pin that would fit a particular rubber band. He offered to put it on. Should have said no, but didn't want to hurt the man's feelings (his shop is just about dead). The watch was new, the bead blasted case pristine, not mark anywhere. He came back out 10 minutes, all smiles. The watch a nice scratch on the outside of 3 out of 4 lugs near the drill holes, and 4 marks on the outside case where it was gripped in a vice. Ugh.


I think the New Jeresy location is Long Island Watch? I'm sure that this the official US dealer - I remember watching a youtube video that mentioned this.

=( sorry to hear about your experience - I would have done the same thing, let the shop do the work because I would feel guilty saying no. Karma will come back your way =)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> Should have said no, but didn't want to hurt the man's feelings (his shop is just about dead).


Been there, done that. Hopefully you're like me and it was the last time that happens.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> Who in New Jersey? I have a 1521 with a two color bezel insert. Mine is like yours: no screws. I have been toying with replacing it with a solid black one, and was told by Squale that it's best to replace the whole bezel. I've heard horror stories finding a watch maker who can do repairs without causing damage, so I'd like to find an old-school watch maker, like they seem to have still on other countries.
> 
> I took a watch to the local watchmaker to find a replacement pin that would fit a particular rubber band. He offered to put it on. Should have said no, but didn't want to hurt the man's feelings (his shop is just about dead). The watch was new, the bead blasted case pristine, not mark anywhere. He came back out 10 minutes, all smiles. The watch a nice scratch on the outside of 3 out of 4 lugs near the drill holes, and 4 marks on the outside case where it was gripped in a vice. Ugh.


I was mistaken. I thought it was Jersey. I just dug through my emails and below is the place that Nelly referred me to. Please note, they aren't a parts supplier but just a watchmaker. I would contact them first to see if they are confident that they can do it.

Dear Ty,

If you are in USA you can contact this address for the assistance:

http://www.americaswatchmaker.com
Stoll & Co
1801 S Metro Pkwy
Dayton, OH 45459
800-786-5526
937-434-8463 fax

I remain at your disposal
nelly

Squale

website: squale.ch
store: squalestore.com
email: [email protected]
telephone +39 02863887
fax +39 02862276


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> I think the New Jeresy location is Long Island Watch? I'm sure that this the official US dealer - I remember watching a youtube video that mentioned this.
> 
> =( sorry to hear about your experience - I would have done the same thing, let the shop do the work because I would feel guilty saying no. Karma will come back your way =)


Definitely NOT Long Island Watch. They are the "official" US dealer. But I'll never do business with them again. I'm sure that many others have had good dealings with them. I, on the other hand, did not. For that reason I'll never buy from them again. If I ever have issues with my Squales, they'll go straight back to Squale HQ.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> Definitely NOT Long Island Watch. They are the "official" US dealer. But I'll never do business with them again. I'm sure that many others have had good dealings with them. I, on the other hand, did not. For that reason I'll never buy from them again. If I ever have issues with my Squales, they'll go straight back to Squale HQ.


When I had problems in the US, Squale HQ completely ignored me. Sorry, but don't rely on that to save you. They hosed me.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The last threads about defective Squales and where to have them serviced have been really eye opening. This reminds me of Omegas and where owners had sent them for repair. Many guys got horrible stories from the New Jersey Omega center. If you send your Omega back to Bienne Switzerland, be prepared for up to 6 months wait!!!! Seattle center was highly recommended.

I bought my first Squale, a 2545 Militaire, from Gnomen Watches and had good service and delivery time of 3 days to Japan. I admit I do not swim with any of my watches and thus cannot comment on how Gnomen handles such problems.

Same with my blue Squale with mesh bought from Watch Boutique in Bahrain. Excellent service and delivery time. No problems with the watch. I sympathize with all you guys who have had bad service trying to fix your Squales! Good luck in the future!


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Today while in the city center I noticed I lost a spring bar on the Squale 1521. I recently changed a strap and must have treated it a bit to rough. 
No problem. There are two (fancy) watch stores located right in the middle of the city I live in. 
I went in and they replaced my lost spring bar. 

I paid 8€!!! ($8,64) for ONE single spring bar. 

I could have gotten a million spring bars on line for that kind of money. 

I wanted to ask if it was made out of pure gold but I left silently complaining about the sky high price. 
No wonder some businesses lose costumers. Sigh.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Wallride said:


> Today while in the city center I noticed I lost a spring bar on the Squale 1521. I recently changed a strap and must have treated it a bit to rough.
> No problem. There are two (fancy) watch stores located right in the middle of the city I live in.
> I went in and they replaced my lost spring bar.
> 
> ...


 Well, back in 1970s I bought a Omega Seamaster chrono and had to take it in for new springbars, as I was bartending then and bending the wrist had bent the bars. So, Otto Friedl in Vancouver Canada replaced them and charged me $5.00 each as they were SS, he said!!! That taught me a lesson on owning expensive watches hehehe. Now I have a batch of different size springbars and change them myself if needed.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Wallride said:


> Today while in the city center I noticed I lost a spring bar on the Squale 1521. I recently changed a strap and must have treated it a bit to rough.
> No problem. There are two (fancy) watch stores located right in the middle of the city I live in.
> I went in and they replaced my lost spring bar.
> 
> ...


 Well, back in 1970s I bought a Omega Seamaster chrono and had to take it in for new springbars, as I was bartending then and bending the wrist had bent the bars. So, Otto Friedl in Vancouver Canada replaced them and charged me $5.00 each as they were SS, he said!!! That taught me a lesson on owning expensive watches hehehe. Now I have a batch of different size springbars and change them myself if needed.


----------



## NotABot.com (Oct 10, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> When I had problems in the US, Squale HQ completely ignored me. Sorry, but don't rely on that to save you. They hosed me.


It's true. Squale in Italy will just ignore you. I've been "waiting to hear back" about returning a new 1521 with lint/dust in the case for nearly 3 months...

QC at Squale is definitely lacking, and customer service seems to be entirely nonexistent. Each alone may be acceptable, but together it's a sad pairing. And blatantly ignoring people...? I've been just blown away.

I don't know what I'm going to do about this purchase, but I've regretted becoming a Squale customer since 30 seconds after I unpacked the watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NotABot.com said:


> It's true. Squale in Italy will just ignore you. I've been "waiting to hear back" about returning a new 1521 with lint/dust in the case for nearly 3 months...
> 
> QC at Squale is definitely lacking, and customer service seems to be entirely nonexistent. Each alone may be acceptable, but together it's a sad pairing. And blatantly ignoring people...? I've been just blown away.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do about this purchase, but I've regretted becoming a Squale customer since 30 seconds after I unpacked the watch.


Sounds awful.. Sorry to hear.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

No doubt that there are bad experiences with all watches. I personally have had none, but dealing in Seikos and G shocks for 8 years, I have read equally terrible stories of poor service. Omegas too....for that matter. My Squales have been trouble free, knock on wood....


----------



## whsieh (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got my 30 atmos back from gnomon. I don't think I will ever purchase or deals with them again. I sent the watch in the beginning of October! I never got confirmation that they received it or anything. After sending multiple emails, I finally called. They had the watch for over two weeks by then and it was in their queue. I also asked them if they would polish up the watch and bracelet as well. Fast forward this past Saturday, after more non-returned emails, I called again. They said the watch was repaired and polished the watch and it would go out on Monday. Well, I received it on Monday (they must have invented an instant transport system) and the watch nor the bracelet was touched. I don't think I would even send it back under warrantee. I'm honestly just glad I even got it back!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I have tried emailing Squale customer service direct before. No response either time. Luckily I bought through Page and Cooper and their customer service was spot on and sorted everything out with Squale for me.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

imagwai said:


> I have tried emailing Squale customer service direct before. No response either time. Luckily I bought through Page and Cooper and their customer service was spot on and sorted everything out with Squale for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Eventually, they'll get sick of dealing with Squale. If you watch their distribution around the world, they burn bridges and find the next guy.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Eventually, they'll get sick of dealing with Squale. If you watch their distribution around the world, they burn bridges and find the next guy.


You're saying that Page and Cooper will get sick of dealing with Squale?? I doubt that.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

2500!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> You're saying that Page and Cooper will get sick of dealing with Squale?? I doubt that.


I know they are close with Squale, so you're probably right. Minus P&C, it will be interesting to watch.


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

2501 

Here are some pics I shoot this afternoon. I'm ready for the summer


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

malus65 said:


> 2501
> 
> Here are some pics I shoot this afternoon. I'm ready for the summer
> 
> ...


This is sick photos!!! Never knew it was that metallic!

-whoa-


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Squale Pron

(With perfectly aligned screws!!!)


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

manubenirevi said:


> Hello!
> 
> Talking about 1545 20 atmos, what do you think about this model?
> 
> ...


Hello,

To complete the information about this y1545 militaire, i want to share with you the answer of gnomonwatches.
I have had good luck, because it's a special model not for sale, and maybe unique.
For that reason , i like It even more!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Guys,

I understand that reply times can sometimes have huge delays when dealing with manufacturers directly. It's sad but it does happen I know and trust me everyone at the HQ is trying to sort it out and make things easier for all of you guys.

Squale as a company loves its customers and its fans. I know this very well.

Your grievances are heard always and will always be shared upon every discussion opportunity with them.

Regarding service, we have an inhouse watchmaker and we always do service watches (especially our own brands) with a swift turn around time of two to four days. Let me know if any of you guys need any help and we can always find a solution.

Not just me but all dealers of Squale are always eager to provide the best possible service and they do. Sometimes things really do go wrong and it can't be helped, please pardon us for this and give us another chance to serve you better. We are always looking to make things good and help you enjoy your awesome watches (be it any watch and any model of any price range).

Thanks guys for your support, kind words and honest criticism as all of this combined helps us improve. And we will.

www.the


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

I think this thread shows that Squale has a ways to go before I should consider buying. I have been having my eye on the 1545 Classic, but between the comments here and elsewhere along with the current 10% off on the 1521, I wonder if there is something amiss. I have a Steinhart O1B ceramic and OVM2 and they perform beautifully. Best to leave this to be sorted out and get back to Squale when the issues have been rectified.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

ATXWatch said:


> I think this thread shows that Squale has a ways to go before I should consider buying. I have been having my eye on the 1545 Classic, but between the comments here and elsewhere along with the current 10% off on the 1521, I wonder if there is something amiss. I have a Steinhart O1B ceramic and OVM2 and they perform beautifully. Best to leave this to be sorted out and get back to Squale when the issues have been rectified.


I understand your comment on Steinhart as I had seen/heard of their product in the past. From this Squale Post, it appeared to me that only in 2015 did the brand really take off ( from owners posting in 2015). I have 3 models and all are faultless: Militaire and 1521 PVD from Gnomon and the Blue 1521/mesh from Watch Boutique. Service from both stores was perfect.

Being into Japanese watches for 8 years (since I live here now for 13 years) I have read many posts on bad/poor service from some dealers here. Some were warranted and other complaints were misunderstandings. Seiya San , the best known site in Japan to USA has been very popular. But recently he had to state on his site that some high end models (MMaster etc) may come with misaligned bezels from the factory!

The complaints I have read here on Squale watches could all be justified, but I am sure it does not reflect on the watch itself. Many Omega buyers were upset at the New Jersey Omega depot (likely staff problems) and countless postings led to finding reliable watchmakers to fix Omegas ( for example in Seattle).

Not to disparage posters who demand discounts for Squales, but Brands like Seiko seldom give discounts in Japan. If done, it is from dealers in the USA or Europe where business concepts differ! For instance, I wanted to buy a very expensive Nikon lens here which cost $1400.00. When my best pal in Vancouver Canada told me it cost $200 less in his store, I arranged it buy it through him!!!!

I think these few problems will be resolved one way or another. Some buyers will never go back to Squale, others like myself will be happy with the product and service.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ATXWatch said:


> I think this thread shows that Squale has a ways to go before I should consider buying. I have been having my eye on the 1545 Classic, but between the comments here and elsewhere along with the current 10% off on the 1521, I wonder if there is something amiss. I have a Steinhart O1B ceramic and OVM2 and they perform beautifully. Best to leave this to be sorted out and get back to Squale when the issues have been rectified.


Every watch brand has issues, no??

I would venture a guess that Steinhart, Rolex and Omega have similar issues but not as widely publicized. I had a Steinhart O1B Ceramic that I bought new and within two months the bezel ceased to turn and it started running 20 seconds fast a day. I've had issues with a Sinn U1 as well.

I would venture a guess that issues with Squales are on quite a small scale comparative to the number of Squales out there. For that matter, I would also venture a guess that if we read through all of the different brand threads on here that we'd find some of the same issues no matter what the brand is.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> Every watch brand has issues, no??
> 
> I would venture a guess that Steinhart, Rolex and Omega have similar issues but not as widely publicized. I had a Steinhart O1B Ceramic that I bought new and within two months the bezel ceased to turn and it started running 20 seconds fast a day. I've had issues with a Sinn U1 as well.
> 
> I would venture a guess that issues with Squales are on quite a small scale comparative to the number of Squales out there. For that matter, I would also venture a guess that if we read through all of the different brand threads on here that we'd find some of the same issues no matter what the brand is.


To be sure, I agree with you 100% . I do feel bad for those who had service problems, but in the bigger picture, there are more satisfied customers than not.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Despite the odd few minor quality issues like dust under crystal, etc. I can honestly say that with a Squale, the overall package, including fit and finish is right up there with more expensive brands.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## NotABot.com (Oct 10, 2014)

imagwai said:


> Despite the odd few minor quality issues like dust under crystal, etc. I can honestly say that with a Squale, the overall package, including fit and finish is right up there with more expensive brands.Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yes.But no matter how odd or rare, the customer shouldn't suffer or be ignored in those uncommon instances. In fact, given how rare they occur, the company should be able to pamper the few that end up with a substandard product.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

NotABot.com said:


> Yes.But no matter how odd or rare, the customer shouldn't suffer or be ignored in those uncommon instances. In fact, given how rare they occur, the company should be able to pamper the few that end up with a substandard product.


Most of them do. Having Squale limited to only one authorized seller in the US is detrimental to the brand in the sense that, in my opinion and experience, customers aren't receiving the service that they deserve for their Squales from that AD. I stress, this is my opinion. I am not intending to tarnish this AD and change people's minds.

That said, whenever I have had a question or concern about Squale, I have emailed the company directly. I will say that while not all of my questions were answered or replied to, most of them were. The ones that were replied to were the "important" ones that were in regard to my problem. There was a time that I was referred to Scott from Squale USA (not to be confused with Long Island Watch because they are two completely different entities and people). Scott was helpful and strived for a resolution to satisfy my needs. He always responded and responded timely. In the end, Marc from LIW allowed me to return the defective watch for a full refund. Here's where I get annoyed, he then "repaired" the watch and then resold it on his site as new. To me, this is a HUGE red flag.

On the flip side, I have had excellent dealings with other ADs that also sell Squale. I doubt that those ADs give Squale owners any different customer service than any other watch brand owner.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I think it's great that we get to speak and compare of our experiences. I just remind myself that this is not reflective of everyone's experiences.

As for myself, I have received a reply and will be mailing my watch back to Gnomon and just have to patiently wait 4-6 weeks for the repair to take place. Is a dive watch having water issues common place? I'm just a bit taken back that my watch ran into issues from such minimal exposure to water (holding my child in the pool for her swimming lessons) - I didn't dive nor swim. Maybe a quartz would be a good choice for future water activities?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> I think it's great that we get to speak and compare of our experiences. I just remind myself that this is not reflective of everyone's experiences.
> 
> As for myself, I have received a reply and will be mailing my watch back to Gnomon and just have to patiently wait 4-6 weeks for the repair to take place. Is a dive watch having water issues common place? I'm just a bit taken back that my watch ran into issues from such minimal exposure to water (holding my child in the pool for her swimming lessons) - I didn't dive nor swim. Maybe a quartz would be a good choice for future water activities?


This is a brand new watch, right? As in you just recently bought it new? Are they repairing it or replacing it? I would hope that they're replacing it. I couldn't live with owning a new watch that has water damage and hasn't been pressure tested to factory spec.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> This is a brand new watch, right? As in you just recently bought it new? Are they repairing it or replacing it? I would hope that they're replacing it. I couldn't live with owning a new watch that has water damage and hasn't been pressure tested to factory spec.


Repairing. Purchased new in Dec 2015. Asked for exchange, part exchange, or refund - didn't work.

This is new to me, when water gets inside how much of a repair is it?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> Repairing. Purchased new in Dec 2015. Asked for exchange, part exchange, or refund - didn't work.
> 
> This is new to me, when water gets inside how much of a repair is it?


I have no idea. But I know that I wouldn't be happy if I knew the watch had water damage and it was brand new. If the result of the water damage was no fault of your own, I would hope they'd consider replacing it! Perhaps a full restoration is possible I'm not sure. I would definitely demand a full water pressure test in writing to re-certify the watch to original spec. If it's a 200m watch, it needs to be certified to that and re-tested to that spec.

There are lubricants inside of the watch. The old adage of oil and water don't mix?? The lubricants are in place to keep the movement running smoothly and prevent rust. I would think that the water in the movement would damage the lubrication of the moving parts and potential promote rusting. So it would likely need to be completely taken apart, cleaned and rebuilt with all new lube.

If the dial got wet, I would think that water could damage the lume's brightness and possibly the finish of the dial itself.

Perhaps someone with more knowledge on automatic movements and what happens to them when they get wet can chime in.

EDIT:
Just found this. Seems pretty informative. 
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/ask-watch-experts/happens-mechanical-movement-gets-wet/

http://www.thewatchgallery.com/dive-watches


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> EDIT:
> Just found this. Seems pretty informative.
> What Happens When A Mechanical Movement Gets Wet? - Ask Watch Experts Questions About Watches | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> Dive, Water Proof & Resistant Watches | The Watch Gallery®


Thanks for the links, they were good reads. The dealer may be reserving their decision until they inspect the watch themselves (it may have been my fault but I doubt it the crown as tight as it can gets before it went in ) - I can relate to this as I would want to do the same if I were a business owner.

As a customer of a brand new watch, I do expect a thorough repair of the watch as per the article (ablogtowatch) describes. I do hope they address the dial was in addition to all of the mechanical fixes as well.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Every watch brand has issues, no??
> 
> I would venture a guess that Steinhart, Rolex and Omega have similar issues but not as widely publicized. I had a Steinhart O1B Ceramic that I bought new and within two months the bezel ceased to turn and it started running 20 seconds fast a day. I've had issues with a Sinn U1 as well.
> 
> I would venture a guess that issues with Squales are on quite a small scale comparative to the number of Squales out there. For that matter, I would also venture a guess that if we read through all of the different brand threads on here that we'd find some of the same issues no matter what the brand is.


Agreed that all watches have issues. The difference is that there are widespread reports of several ADs not doing "the right thing" which means you may end up holding the bag, so to speak. With Steinhart, the feedback seems to be overwhelmingly that Guenther takes care of any issues with his watches without hosing purchasers. I had a misaligned date window/wheel on my Stowa Marine Auto. I emailed Stowa and they bore all costs of shipping back to Germany, repairing/replacing etc and I had my watch back soon after.



T. Wong said:


> To be sure, I agree with you 100% . I do feel bad for those who had service problems, but in the bigger picture, there are more satisfied customers than not.


Of course, but it doesn't make you feel better getting hosed that you know others have not gotten hosed.



imagwai said:


> Despite the odd few minor quality issues like dust under crystal, etc. I can honestly say that with a Squale, the overall package, including fit and finish is right up there with more expensive brands.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


It sure seems like it...until it doesn't an then things get difficult.



NotABot.com said:


> Yes.But no matter how odd or rare, the customer shouldn't suffer or be ignored in those uncommon instances. In fact, given how rare they occur, the company should be able to pamper the few that end up with a substandard product.


Bingo.



Hwkaholic said:


> Most of them do. Having Squale limited to only one authorized seller in the US is detrimental to the brand in the sense that, in my opinion and experience, customers aren't receiving the service that they deserve for their Squales from that AD. I stress, this is my opinion. I am not intending to tarnish this AD and change people's minds.
> 
> That said, whenever I have had a question or concern about Squale, I have emailed the company directly. I will say that while not all of my questions were answered or replied to, most of them were. The ones that were replied to were the "important" ones that were in regard to my problem. There was a time that I was referred to Scott from Squale USA (not to be confused with Long Island Watch because they are two completely different entities and people). Scott was helpful and strived for a resolution to satisfy my needs. He always responded and responded timely. In the end, Marc from LIW allowed me to return the defective watch for a full refund. Here's where I get annoyed, he then "repaired" the watch and then resold it on his site as new. To me, this is a HUGE red flag.
> 
> On the flip side, I have had excellent dealings with other ADs that also sell Squale. I doubt that those ADs give Squale owners any different customer service than any other watch brand owner.


That is on Squale to find an AD that WILL take care of customers. The fact that they don't do so in the US should give us pause.



HamnJam said:


> I think it's great that we get to speak and compare of our experiences. I just remind myself that this is not reflective of everyone's experiences.
> 
> As for myself, I have received a reply and will be mailing my watch back to Gnomon and just have to patiently wait 4-6 weeks for the repair to take place. Is a dive watch having water issues common place? I'm just a bit taken back that my watch ran into issues from such minimal exposure to water (holding my child in the pool for her swimming lessons) - I didn't dive nor swim. Maybe a quartz would be a good choice for future water activities?


Totally ridiculous. Cannot believe we are even debating this issue. This watch should have been replaced. Period.



HamnJam said:


> Repairing. Purchased new in Dec 2015. Asked for exchange, part exchange, or refund - didn't work.
> 
> This is new to me, when water gets inside how much of a repair is it?


 IMO, this is a huge red flag. Huge.



Hwkaholic said:


> I have no idea. But I know that I wouldn't be happy if I knew the watch had water damage and it was brand new. If the result of the water damage was no fault of your own, I would hope they'd consider replacing it! Perhaps a full restoration is possible I'm not sure. I would definitely demand a full water pressure test in writing to re-certify the watch to original spec. If it's a 200m watch, it needs to be certified to that and re-tested to that spec.
> 
> There are lubricants inside of the watch. The old adage of oil and water don't mix?? The lubricants are in place to keep the movement running smoothly and prevent rust. I would think that the water in the movement would damage the lubrication of the moving parts and potential promote rusting. So it would likely need to be completely taken apart, cleaned and rebuilt with all new lube.
> 
> ...


See what my concern is? Watch had water ingress due to equipment failure and no replacement is offered. Nuts.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Thursday Japan time and wore the blue diver with mesh....
by orchids by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Ben Werneke (Jan 28, 2016)

REAAALLY REAAALLY looking into getting the Blueray here soon when they're back in stock. Just curious from anyone with with experience how the bracelet fits size wise. I have pretty large wrists. Probably close to 8.5". Would it fit out of the box or would I need extra links? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

1974 mod 2002-A


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Thunderdaddy said:


> 1974 mod 2002-A
> View attachment 6848730
> 
> 
> View attachment 6848746


I like those raised markers...much like older Seikos...
Here is my vintage 1973 Seiko 5206...
5216 seiko by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

The issue which I mentioned before, that was that the watch was running too fast is solved, somehow it got magnetized thus coused that it was running more then 2 minuted per day too fast. After that it calmed down to + 12 sec/day, so it was regulated to a very nice +3sec/day. I was curious about what kind of movement and finishing was inside and it is a elaborate, just as Squale confirms. Btw: what are the thoughts about shark mesh for this one?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

malus65 said:


> View attachment 6865434
> 
> 
> The issue which I mentioned before, that was that the watch was running too fast is solved, somehow it got magnetized thus coused that it was running more then 2 minuted per day too fast. After that it calmed down to + 12 sec/day, so it was regulated to a very nice +3sec/day. I was curious about what kind of movement and finishing was inside and it is a elaborate, just as Squale confirms. Btw: what are the thoughts about shark mesh for this one?


Glad you got it figured out. 3 sec/day is excellent. Nice Nato color too. As for mesh, I have the Milanese mesh made for the Squale. You mentioned Shark mesh and I googled to find out the difference. Shark mesh is less tight and shows more open spaces. Milanese is more dressy. I guess it is up to your own taste. I love my Milanese SS bracelet and bought a used black one for my PVD Squale!

on rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## sunpazed (Jan 24, 2016)

T. Wong said:


> Glad you got it figured out. 3 sec/day is excellent. Nice Nato color too. As for mesh, I have the Milanese mesh made for the Squale. You mentioned Shark mesh and I googled to find out the difference. Shark mesh is less tight and shows more open spaces. Milanese is more dressy. I guess it is up to your own taste. I love my Milanese SS bracelet and bought a used black one for my PVD Squale!


Looks great!

Was going to pull the trigger on this exact combination - until I found out all the new models utilise bezel screws. Seems to cheapen the watch IMHO.
What's your feeling with the bezel screws? Notice them?


----------



## greygoosestr8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Getting my first Squale, a GMT pepsi bezel, in about a week.


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

sunpazed said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Was going to pull the trigger on this exact combination - until I found out all the new models utilise bezel screws. Seems to cheapen the watch IMHO.
> What's your feeling with the bezel screws? Notice them?


Personally I don't have problems with the screws, it is just part of the design. Makes replacement of the bezel a bit easier.


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)

Out for a hike...

I like this watch...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

sunpazed said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Was going to pull the trigger on this exact combination - until I found out all the new models utilise bezel screws. Seems to cheapen the watch IMHO.
> What's your feeling with the bezel screws? Notice them?


The bezel screws are so tiny that you never notice them. I think it is the 'thought' of them that mentally distracts you. During daily wear I never see the screws but rather the lovely orange minute hand, the hefty mesh, and the attractive blue color of the watch!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

T. Wong said:


> The bezel screws are so tiny that you never notice them. I think it is the 'thought' of them that mentally distracts you. During daily wear I never see the screws but rather the lovely orange minute hand, the hefty mesh, and the attractive blue color of the watch!


The bezel screws don't cheapen the watch. Several other watch companies have used them for years. They are quite a good solution for being able to remove the bezel more easily. The problem with the screws is how they align with the bezel insert and dial. Sinn and Breitling take special care when aligning everything to ensure that the design and execution is perfect.

When the first batch of the new bezels came out from Squale, no two were the same. I was told that they "weren't supposed to align". Why not?? Which, in my opinion, is a huge afterthought and design flaw. It seems that the second batch now coming out have the screws placed near the 2,4,8,&10 o'clock positions. Again, no two seem to be the same. Why not design it perfectly so every one aligns with the dial and bezel insert? Other watch makers can do it, why can't Squale? This would make the new design so much more appealing. At the price point that the 1521 sells at, every detail of execution should be perfect and uniform. Not random. I know this doesn't matter to many people, but the fact that people are even debating or discussing issues with the screws should prompt some cause for concern from Squale. If every single watch coming out of Squale had the screws perfectly designed and placed in the sense that they looked like part of the design I don't think people would be discussing them. Nor would they care. But the fact that each watch is coming out differently seems to lend itself to being a careless design flaw and poor quality control. Which is a big detriment to the company.

When I received my blue blasted and they weren't aligned, I thought that the misalignment was a flaw and contacted the AD and Squale reporting what I thought to be an issue. Only to be told that it wasn't. Weird. I just spent $1000 on a brand new watch that is supposed to have flaws? Or not be perfectly engineered and designed?

The bezel screws promptly started my search for a screwless bezeled 1521. Of which I promptly bought a backup screwless bezel just in case I need it.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice photo Richstag. Like that strap.


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> If every single watch coming out of Squale had the screws perfectly designed and placed in the sense that they looked like part of the design I don't think people would be discussing them. Nor would they care. But the fact that each watch is coming out differently seems to lend itself to being a careless design flaw and poor quality control. Which is a big detriment to the company.


I think this is exactly right, unfortunately. Here's my 1521, with a bezel screw visible at, what, 36.5 minutes past the hour:


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks John. I like the strap too. The first leather I have ever had so not used to such a comfortable wear.



John Price said:


> Nice photo Richstag. Like that strap.


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

Technical quality of the Urban Gentry videos is great though, even if you don't like the presentation style. Worth watching for that alone ...


----------



## Luca Trucchia (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi to everyone! Do you ever see the Horus Squale version? It's always thw same but there is an "H" in the dial.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all, just received my first Squale, a basic polished/black 1521. The design is awesome and it's an incredibly comfortable watch, but the bezel action is only okay. The amount of resistance feels simultaneously too light and too heavy, if that makes any sense. Like, if it were slightly lighter or heavier it would be fine. There's also a good bit of side to side play. When I advance the bezel by one click, it appears to land between two minute markers and needs to be pulled back ever so slightly onto its mark. 
I should note that I've never owned a watch with a 60 click bezel before, but it feels inferior to the 120 click bezels I've felt in both action and precision. Is there any way to tighten things up myself, or are my expectations off? For reference, I'm comparing to a Halios Delfin (heavy but very precise movement, no play whatsoever) and an skx009 (very light but more precise and with a tiny amount of play)


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

martinlutherbling said:


> Hey all, just received my first Squale, a basic polished/black 1521. The design is awesome and it's an incredibly comfortable watch, but the bezel action is only okay. The amount of resistance feels simultaneously too light and too heavy, if that makes any sense. Like, if it were slightly lighter or heavier it would be fine. There's also a good bit of side to side play. When I advance the bezel by one click, it appears to land between two minute markers and needs to be pulled back ever so slightly onto its mark.
> I should note that I've never owned a watch with a 60 click bezel before, but it feels inferior to the 120 click bezels I've felt in both action and precision. Is there any way to tighten things up myself, or are my expectations off? For reference, I'm comparing to a Halios Delfin (heavy but very precise movement, no play whatsoever) and an skx009 (very light but more precise and with a tiny amount of play)


I don't know how much would that help but you could remove the bezel and adjust the amount of resistance by raising or lowering the pins of the metallic ring underneath the bezel. Worked like a charm for a couple of my watches


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Larry23 said:


> I don't know how much would that help but you could remove the bezel and adjust the amount of resistance by raising or lowering the pins of the metallic ring underneath the bezel. Worked like a charm for a couple of my watches


I wouldn't try removing the bezel unless it has the screws. If it has the screws it's Pretty simple to do. Otherwise it's a nightmare.

Just don't unscrew the screws all the way. Take your time unscrewing them a small turn one by one a couple turns until the bezel pulls off easily.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine does have the screws, but this makes me a bit nervous. Is there a pictorial or video guide for this kind of thing?


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't try to move the screws without heating them, mine had thread lock. The bezel spring isn't the flat plate style, it uses the bent wire type of click which you can adjust to tighten things up.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I wouldn't try removing the bezel unless it has the screws. If it has the screws it's Pretty simple to do. Otherwise it's a nightmare.
> 
> Just don't unscrew the screws all the way. Take your time unscrewing them a small turn one by one a couple turns until the bezel pulls off easily.


Well there's a first time for everything. I mean the first time is hard with the standard bezels but once you learn how to do it it's relatively easy. The angle of the knife is important. There are plenty of walk-through videos


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Larry23 said:


> Well there's a first time for everything. I mean the first time is hard with the standard bezels but once you learn how to do it it's relatively easy. The angle of the knife is important. There are plenty of walk-through videos


I've removed several bezels in my time. Though the Squale puts up a fight.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

I was hoping to find a video that specific to this watch. It doesn't seem there are any, and it seems there are several different mechanisms for different watches, is there any thing out there with A similar or the same type of mechanism or adjustments that I would need to make?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

martinlutherbling said:


> I was hoping to find a video that specific to this watch. It doesn't seem there are any, and it seems there are several different mechanisms for different watches, is there any thing out there with A similar or the same type of mechanism or adjustments that I would need to make?


I would take it to a watch maker if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself. Cost would/should be pretty low. Like under $30 to adjust it. Or, contact the AD that you bought it from and see if they can help you.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

So I shot an email to the A.D. and will probably look into speaking with a local watchmaker well. Out of curiosity, how much play in the bezel is too much? When I stop turning the bezel, there's about .75 seconds of play in either direction. Sometimes it feels like I can rotate the bezel almost a full second back from the marker I stop at. 
Also, there's a bit of vertical play on the 12:00 side of the case between the case and bezel. Not much, but a repeatable ~1mm click up and down. 
Again, I've never handled a watch with a 60 click bezel before, and this is my first Squale, so I'm not sure what's "normal".


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

martinlutherbling said:


> So I shot an email to the A.D. and will probably look into speaking with a local watchmaker well. Out of curiosity, how much play in the bezel is too much? When I stop turning the bezel, there's about .75 seconds of play in either direction. Sometimes it feels like I can rotate the bezel almost a full second back from the marker I stop at.
> Also, there's a bit of vertical play on the 12:00 side of the case between the case and bezel. Not much, but a repeatable ~1mm click up and down.
> Again, I've never handled a watch with a 60 click bezel before, and this is my first Squale, so I'm not sure what's "normal".


Well as *Hwkaholic* said I also believe this is something a professional should check. I mean it's a dive watch with 60-click bezel and squale quality, that much play is not normal.


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

Sounds like it's looser than normal for this design. 'Play' is a bit hard to define, anyway. A moving bezel has to be moveable, after all.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to ask again, but can anyone point my to a good video to adjust the bezel? I was able to take the bezel off quite easily but I'm not sure how to adjust the action itself. Not sure what the "pins" under the bezel refers to.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

martinlutherbling said:


> Sorry to ask again, but can anyone point my to a good video to adjust the bezel? I was able to take the bezel off quite easily but I'm not sure how to adjust the action itself. Not sure what the "pins" under the bezel refers to.


I would highly recommend taking it to a reliable watch maker! If you do it yourself you take the risk of ruining your watch and costing yourself much more of headache, grief and money. A watch maker shouldn't charge much for something like this.


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

martinlutherbling said:


> Sorry to ask again, but can anyone point my to a good video to adjust the bezel? I was able to take the bezel off quite easily but I'm not sure how to adjust the action itself. Not sure what the "pins" under the bezel refers to.


Can you post some pictures?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just finished installing my Militaire on the Greg Spitz Bund. I also can wear the watch on just the strap for variety!
over rail sunset 2 by blingmeister, on Flickr

rail fulldial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

malus65 said:


> Can you post some pictures?


Here ya go, are these okay? 

























After staring at these parts under this super bright light, my *guess* is that the tiny bent section of the spring, which attaches the spring to the case, needs to be adjusted. Maybe bent slightly out (away from the curve of the spring).


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

martinlutherbling said:


> Here ya go, are these okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can change the curve of the spring and give the tail end a slight outward bend (tools required to make a bend near the end) it doesn't take much to make a big difference.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

The tail end being the straight end, or the hooked one? Also, when changing the bend of the spring, I imagine I'd want to straighten or "flatten" the curve to increase tension?

Following my hunch I added a touch of bend in the hooked end like I said. Between that and a very careful screw tightening the bezel play went from ~1.25 seconds to ~.7. When I get home from work I may tinker a bit more.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

martinlutherbling said:


> The tail end being the straight end, or the hooked one? Also, when changing the bend of the spring, I imagine I'd want to straighten or "flatten" the curve to increase tension?
> 
> Following my hunch I added a touch of bend in the hooked end like I said. Between that and a very careful screw tightening the bezel play went from ~1.25 seconds to ~.7. When I get home from work I may tinker a bit more.


I usually add to the curve to increase tension against the bezel and bend the ratchet out slightly (the straight end) to change the tension. You can also change, slightly, the positioning by working the spring/ratchet length to move the pip position slightly.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

*Reverse Squale*

Was taking photos this weekend of my 1521 on the TGV NATO for James at WCWC and noticed this effect where the sunshine was reflecting the logo on the side of the case back into the shadow. If you look closely you'll see SQUALE in reverse in the shadow above the watch. Kind of cool, huh?



John


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice, John! Very cool photo!!

I've not been impressed with anything from Wrist Candy. Their NATOs are really thin, flimsy and stretchy. And not to mention short. I prefer a much more durable NATO. While their customer service is top notch, I've not at all been impressed with the product. I've bought several $5-$12 NATOs elsewhere that are far superior in quality. 

Curious of your thoughts.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Squale opaco on toxic nato


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Seeing your Blue, I had to post mine...
squale name by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Hawk,

I've only just received 2 NATOS from WCWC so I can't comment yet on the durability. It's interesting though, the TGV strap is longer and thicker than the other one (blue/orange brown striped). So maybe it'll be more durable. I will say that I agree with you that the blue/orange brown is too short - I barely have enough to tuck in. And it is SOFT. Feels good, but too early for me to comment on it over all. 

John


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Reverse Squale*



John Price said:


> Was taking photos this weekend of my 1521 on the TGV NATO for James at WCWC and noticed this effect where the sunshine was reflecting the logo on the side of the case back into the shadow. If you look closely you'll see SQUALE in reverse in the shadow above the watch. Kind of cool, huh?
> John


Neat photo!


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey all,

I was wondering if any of you could shed some light on a new development with my 1545 Classic.

I've had the watch for a little over two weeks. The first 10 days or so the watch was keeping time beautifully, about 1.5 seconds fast a day. Then last Friday I woke up and it had gained ten seconds over night. Now my watch is consistently running about +27 seconds a day.
I never banged it on anything. The jump in inaccuracy was unprovoked. 

It's still under warranty with gnomon. Any thoughts on what could've happened and what I should do?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

photovideopro said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you could shed some light on a new development with my 1545 Classic.
> 
> ...


Could it have become magnetized?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## photovideopro (Oct 9, 2015)

imagwai said:


> photovideopro said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


I had the same thought but from what I've read, when a watch is magnetized it runs minutes fast, not just seconds. If hope it was magnetized as that would be a simple fix. I'm inexperienced in this area though.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

photovideopro said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you could shed some light on a new development with my 1545 Classic.
> 
> ...


1.5 secs/day is great! Then it gained and is running +25 secs/day.......well, most autos run at +-25 secs/day which is often company standard i.e. Seikos. 15 secs is more the norm. Anything less is very good! Some guys have their watches regulated by a watchmaker or do it themselves and 5 seconds is not uncommon.

You say yours is running consistently 27sec/day....then you can just have it regulated to a better spec. It is not a problem per se with the watch. Do not send it back. Most watches have a breaking in period. Also some watches will deviate time by how it is resting on the desk. Some watchmakers will test it at 5 positions.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

T. Wong said:


> 1.5 secs/day is great! Then it gained and is running +25 secs/day.......well, most autos run at +-25 secs/day which is often company standard i.e. Seikos. 15 secs is more the norm. Anything less is very good! Some guys have their watches regulated by a watchmaker or do it themselves and 5 seconds is not uncommon.
> 
> You say yours is running consistently 27sec/day....then you can just have it regulated to a better spec. It is not a problem per se with the watch. Do not send it back. Most watches have a breaking in period. Also some watches will deviate time by how it is resting on the desk. Some watchmakers will test it at 5 positions.


Very well written advice. Everything one needs to know.

Yes breaking in is essential to getting the movement well oiled and perfectly running. It does work. The watch doesn't need going back for sure. If required get a watch more regulate it. It's a super easy job on the ETA.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Very well written advice. Everything one needs to know.
> 
> Yes breaking in is essential to getting the movement well oiled and perfectly running. It does work. The watch doesn't need going back for sure. If required get a watch more regulate it. It's a super easy job on the ETA.


However, I'd definitely say that a watch going from +1.5secs one night to +27secs the next morning is cause for concern.

I would guess that magnetism is the culprit though.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> However, I'd definitely say that a watch going from +1.5secs one night to +27secs the next morning is cause for concern.
> 
> I would guess that magnetism is the culprit though.


some info on demagnetizing a watch...utube...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QegSQtx3Hzw

[url]https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/demagnetizing-great-1990786.html
[/URL]


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

After selling my 50 Atmos last year with regret, I finally came across a very nice Tdial and couldn't help myself.


Squales of my past.


Cheers,
Pat


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My dear friends,

You are all invited to Baselworld 2016 on behalf of Squale.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

It would be just great to see you all there.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## kokmeng.ng.1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeay! My Squale 50 Atmos Super Matte is in the way. 

Personally I prefer rubber strap but I am pondering over the best Squale or non-Squale rubber strap for my Atmos 50. 

Any recommendation guys for a 20mm rubber strap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

kokmeng.ng.1 said:


> Yeay! My Squale 50 Atmos Super Matte is in the way.
> 
> Personally I prefer rubber strap but I am pondering over the best Squale or non-Squale rubber strap for my Atmos 50.
> 
> ...


Anything by Bonetto Cinturini. The 295 I've found to be extremely comfortable with many different watches.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Anything by Bonetto Cinturini. The 295 I've found to be extremely comfortable with many different watches.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with an isofrane as well of course. Watch Gecko rubber straps are good too. I've also found that I like the one piece Marathon rubber straps.

I'm pretty sure that the Bonetto straps are exactly the same as the straps sold by Squale and some ADs.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I've also found that I like the one piece Marathon rubber straps.


Pretty sure Bonetto make the Marathon straps too!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

imagwai said:


> Pretty sure Bonetto make the Marathon straps too!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I believe you are correct, Sir.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Shhh... very quietly just acquired my 5th Squale! Pics by end of the week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Apologies for the rubbish quality phone pics.

2 of my favourite watches. 1521 on the stock rubber is incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Unintentional matching


----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

It's been a while since my last confession. I got many compliments on this today from a die-hard Rolex and Omega owner.

Blasted

True blue


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## thedern (May 28, 2014)

My two..


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Ever get sick of paying too much for your favorite straps?? I did. So I decided to make my own!! Perfect to my own specs!! I bought some 1st quality Horween scraps, some beginner tools and away I went!! These are my first two. They're extremely soft! The perfect length for me and I think look pretty darn good for a rookie!!


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Wettex (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello gents! Is anybody here well familiarized with vintage Squales? Recently I acquired this bad-ass well patine'd 70's Squale and am wondering what the original crown and tube might look like? Is it even a screw down on these early ones? The movement is a Felsa 4007N with IMPERIOS marked on the rotor.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, the original crown will be a screw down. May or may not be a von signed crown. Might even be a helium release (through the) crown type. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Wettex said:


> Hello gents! Is anybody here well familiarized with vintage Squales? Recently I acquired this bad-ass well patine'd 70's Squale and am wondering what the original crown and tube might look like? Is it even a screw down on these early ones? The movement is a Felsa 4007N with IMPERIOS marked on the rotor.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 7103530


I partially replied just before from my phone. Yes, that is the movements usually used in the SUPER cases of that era. Can't tell from the photo if yours is a 200 or 300m depth rating but the Felsa was the one used with the company (not Squale) 's name most often in/on the rotor. If the crown has a little spot in the center of it that looks obvious, that is the He release. But they did screw down, most always to my knowledge.


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm glad I found this thread. I'm new to Watchuseek and watch collecting in general, but in that short time I've really stepped up my watch game and Squale has quickly become one of my favorites! I'm interested in your opinions, I'm going to make either the 1545 DLC or the 1521 PVD my next purchase, but I'm torn as to which one to go with. Maybe you gents can help me out as to the differences between the two and chime in as to which is your preferred coating. Thanks!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

im_your_huckleberry said:


> Hello everyone! I'm glad I found this thread. I'm new to Watchuseek and watch collecting in general, but in that short time I've really stepped up my watch game and Squale has quickly become one of my favorites! I'm interested in your opinions, I'm going to make either the 1545 DLC or the 1521 PVD my next purchase, but I'm torn as to which one to go with. Maybe you gents can help me out as to the differences between the two and chime in as to which is your preferred coating. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 7105586


Another TGV fan I see.

Since you already have a 1521, I'd go with the 1545 DLC. I had a 1521 PVD and loved it! But it didn't get much wrist time due to my ownership of a Blue Blasted 1521.


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)

Good for you! When I was huge into knives for a decade I learned to make my own. That is about the time the hobby of collecting ended for me.

May have to message you on how to make one of those.



Hwkaholic said:


> Ever get sick of paying too much for your favorite straps?? I did. So I decided to make my own!! Perfect to my own specs!! I bought some 1st quality Horween scraps, some beginner tools and away I went!! These are my first two. They're extremely soft! The perfect length for me and I think look pretty darn good for a rookie!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Richstag said:


> Good for you! When I was huge into knives for a decade I learned to make my own. That is about the time the hobby of collecting ended for me.
> 
> May have to message you on how to make one of those.


Sure thing! Next one I make, I'll be sure to take pics of the steps. It's pretty simple if you have the right tools, good quality leather and some patience.


----------



## Wettex (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Now it´s only a flat unmarket crown, and the tube is also without threads... So both the crown and tube must have been replaced then. Any idea where I can find proper crown (close to the orginal one at least) and tube for this case? Oh and it´s a 30ATM case so 300m...


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Another TGV fan I see.
> 
> Since you already have a 1521, I'd go with the 1545 DLC. I had a 1521 PVD and loved it! But it didn't get much wrist time due to my ownership of a Blue Blasted 1521.


I think that's what I'll do. Those blue 1521's are gorgeous too.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Wettex said:


> Thanks for the info. Now it´s only a flat unmarket crown, and the tube is also without threads... So both the crown and tube must have been replaced then. Any idea where I can find proper crown (close to the orginal one at least) and tube for this case? Oh and it´s a 30ATM case so 300m...


Ha ha- good luck hunting! Enjoy your hobbying. I wouldn't worry too much about the shape of the crown, and if you get to the right people crowns can be machined a bit to alter their shape (flatten a top or even create a slight dome). But with any luck the shape will to you a little less once you've found a crown & stem that will fit...if you have it in your heart to find a screw crown. I, personally, enjoy the challenge but I have to be disciplined or else I'd have 50 project watches going. To date I have only 1 left: a Squale! But I have spent years, YEARS with watches that need new crowns, new hands, new glass etc...just hunting and combing and watching-looking-and-waiting. Enjoy the journey and the watch as it is and will be along the way! She's a beaut.


----------



## thedern (May 28, 2014)

Nice work, those look just as good as some of the high dollar straps available.


----------



## Wettex (Feb 17, 2016)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Ha ha- good luck hunting! Enjoy your hobbying. I wouldn't worry too much about the shape of the crown, and if you get to the right people crowns can be machined a bit to alter their shape (flatten a top or even create a slight dome). But with any luck the shape will to you a little less once you've found a crown & stem that will fit...if you have it in your heart to find a screw crown. I, personally, enjoy the challenge but I have to be disciplined or else I'd have 50 project watches going. To date I have only 1 left: a Squale! But I have spent years, YEARS with watches that need new crowns, new hands, new glass etc...just hunting and combing and watching-looking-and-waiting. Enjoy the journey and the watch as it is and will be along the way! She's a beaut.


Lol... I hear ya! Have a few vintage watches since before but this is my first Squale, and I´m not very well "enlightened" in what degree there´s available spares for these. But I keep on hunting here in Europe and see what comes up  (Thats half the hobby). Thanks... I do like it


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Squale-Pan Am today: Terrific Retro Feel...........

View attachment 7116290


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

I want to punch myself for waiting so long to buy this.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

DR. NO said:


> I want to punch for waiting so long to buy this.
> View attachment 7117762


 the 1521s are great watches and I have the PVD and blue dial/mesh. I loved the mesh so much that I found and bought Hwkolic's black mesh for the pvd!
both squales on wrist by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Teddy B (Feb 2, 2016)

My 1545 white dial+pepsi bezel is wonderful, my favorite watch. I love everything about it...except putting the bracelet back on. Getting it off is easy. I love switching straps very often, but putting the bracelet back on this 1545 is a NIGHTMARE. It's easy enough to get the spring bars between the lugs despite the solid end links andclose tolerances, but it is so hard to get the spring bar ends into their holes! Whichever end of the spring bar you choose first pops into it's hole no problem, but getting the second one in there was DIFFICULT. The spring bar holes are as close to the case as they could possibly put them, half a millimeter more and there no way you could get the spring bar in there! I already feel like I'm probably bending it just to get it into it's hole! The upside is the end links feel so rigid that they feel like they're part of the case. It's NOT worth taking off the bracelet if you plan on putting the bracelet back on. Might as well leave it on or take it off for good. That's an understatement...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^agreed. When I had my Ceramica 1545 it was a pain to swap out the bracelet. So, I just never wore it.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Teddy B said:


> My 1545 white dial+pepsi bezel is wonderful, my favorite watch. I love everything about it...except putting the bracelet back on. Getting it off is easy. I love switching straps very often, but putting the bracelet back on this 1545 is a NIGHTMARE. It's easy enough to get the spring bars between the lugs despite the solid end links andclose tolerances, but it is so hard to get the spring bar ends into their holes! Whichever end of the spring bar you choose first pops into it's hole no problem, but getting the second one in there was DIFFICULT. The spring bar holes are as close to the case as they could possibly put them, half a millimeter more and there no way you could get the spring bar in there! I already feel like I'm probably bending it just to get it into it's hole! The upside is the end links feel so rigid that they feel like they're part of the case. It's NOT worth taking off the bracelet if you plan on putting the bracelet back on. Might as well leave it on or take it off for good. That's an understatement...


My 1545 Militaire bracelet had some link screws likely locktited! Got one loose but the other side was really tight. I just took the bracelet off and installed a leather strap. As you said, It is taken off for good!

over rail sunset by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm back in the club!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## ubett08 (Feb 20, 2016)

Need help, I have been searching for a squale 1545 heritage or classic. Everywhere seems to be sold out. Does anyone know where I could find one??


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> Ever get sick of paying too much for your favorite straps?? I did. So I decided to make my own!! Perfect to my own specs!! I bought some 1st quality Horween scraps, some beginner tools and away I went!! These are my first two. They're extremely soft! The perfect length for me and I think look pretty darn good for a rookie!!


I don't think they look good.

I think they look super awesome nice and soft and beautifully crafted.

Now when can you make them for me buddy.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, Asrar. I may make a few for some friends and colleagues. Once I get those made, I'll let you know. My wife recommended I start an Etsy page. But, I don't necessarily have time to commit to taking orders and being obligated to making them. I'd rather just do it leisurely when I have a couple extra hours. which isn't often.


----------



## inkd71 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just got this in... And gotta say this is a very comfortable watch with a perfect size for me. My favorite watch so far.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Two of my favorite recent pics


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

PVD for today. Just returned from 2 weeks vacation in Vancouver and received Hwkolic's PVD mesh...now to install in...
on rail2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## nujabe (Feb 11, 2016)

Watchnrolla I talked to you on Instagram I went with the atmos pvd 2002.figuring I wanted a biggerish watch. can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Man I love that pvd. Rocking the matte blue today


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

In


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Man I love that pvd. Rocking the matte blue today


Lovin' it. Say hello to doggy!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Militaire on a new Greg Spitz Bund ....great combo!
over rail sunset by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Man I love that pvd. Rocking the matte blue today


Love our blue 1520.....
by orchids by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Got Hwkolic's black mesh and installed it on the 1520 PVD....great look! IMO
angled arm by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is my first post on this thread, as I am looking to buy a Squale 1521 blue in the future. 
I have a quick question about the matte vs polished versions - is the dial on the polished case version sunburst blue while the matte one has a flat/matte blue dial ?


----------



## thedern (May 28, 2014)

Love my black/polished however, it seems to be the most scratch prone of all my watches. Each day it seems I find new hairlines on the polished edges of the bezel. It does not really bother me as this watch is a keeper, but are the matte versions more scratch resistant?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> This is my first post on this thread, as I am looking to buy a Squale 1521 blue in the future.
> I have a quick question about the matte vs polished versions - is the dial on the polished case version sunburst blue while the matte one has a flat/matte blue dial ?


You are absolutely right.

Polished Case 1521 - Sunburst blue, electric blue dial

Satin or Matt finish case 1521 - flat Matt blue dial.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> You are absolutely right.
> 
> Polished Case 1521 - Sunburst blue, electric blue dial
> 
> ...


Those bastards, I like the sunburst dial but can't stand polished cases. Seems I may have to get the polished case version and get it blasted/brushed, maybe leave the bezel polished. Or maybe I'll just get the matte dial blasted version.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

thedern said:


> Love my black/polished however, it seems to be the most scratch prone of all my watches. Each day it seems I find new hairlines on the polished edges of the bezel. It does not really bother me as this watch is a keeper, but are the matte versions more scratch resistant?
> 
> View attachment 7254810
> 
> ...


They are indeed and that's how it is with every watch brand mostly. The Matt versions will always be more scratch resist like in colours white is the colour that is indeed extremely beautiful but will be most prone to showing any dust or dirt.

And also bear in mind that the Matt version has been bead blasted on top of the Stainless Steel case to get that finish. So it's an extra layer of coating on top of the Stainless Steel.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## thedern (May 28, 2014)

T. Wong said:


> Militaire on a new Greg Spitz Bund ....great combo!
> over rail sunset by blingmeister, on Flickr


This by far one of the coolest Squales out there.


----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

umarrajs said:


> View attachment 7140370


I'm strongly considering purchasing the 1545 Pepci Panam once Squale USA has them back in stock and wearing it with all different Natos, so feel free to blast this thread with more wristies if you like.  Also, what's your wrist size?


----------



## thedern (May 28, 2014)

The orange nato just arrived. Maiden voyage for this watch, never worn her before today.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

thedern said:


> The orange nato just arrived. Maiden voyage for this watch, never worn her before today.
> 
> View attachment 7258786
> 
> ...


Nice match to your Spyderco! That orange strap reminds me of the US coastguard orange! Once had the orange leather strap for my Omega Planet Ocean....quite loud color!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

thedern said:


> This by far one of the coolest Squales out there.


Well, the Militaire model with fake patina on the bracelet was okay but now on the brown Bund the watch dial just matches well!


----------



## thedern (May 28, 2014)

T. Wong said:


> Nice match to your Spyderco! That orange strap reminds me of the US coastguard orange! Once had the orange leather strap for my Omega Planet Ocean....quite loud color!


Yeah I went big, color-wise. "Look at my wrist in all its glory!"

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> Militaire on a new Greg Spitz Bund ....great combo!
> over rail sunset by blingmeister, on Flickr


Wow I need one of these in my life.


----------



## thedern (May 28, 2014)

If there is a website for those bund straps, please hook us up.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

On its new colareb strap


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Squale's go well with bund straps. Loving my Blue Ray on a Fossil bund!










Cheers!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

thedern said:


> If there is a website for those bund straps, please hook us up.


Greg Spitz made the Bund. He is is Illinois and professionally a medical surgeon but who is also a leather craftsman....here is his pinterest site
https://www.pinterest.com/922Leather/922leathercom/
I asked him to make the Bund but with an 18mm and 20mm matching strap. He did a super job. I told him to choose a lighter brown if possible.

here is his WUS site: 
[url]https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/premium-horween-shell-cordovan-bund-straps-2476010.html

[/URL]


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the OEM rubber strap that comes with the 50 atmos.

Just ordered this from Gnomon.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Teddy B said:


> My 1545 white dial+pepsi bezel is wonderful, my favorite watch. I love everything about it...except putting the bracelet back on. Getting it off is easy. I love switching straps very often, but putting the bracelet back on this 1545 is a NIGHTMARE. It's easy enough to get the spring bars between the lugs despite the solid end links andclose tolerances, but it is so hard to get the spring bar ends into their holes! Whichever end of the spring bar you choose first pops into it's hole no problem, but getting the second one in there was DIFFICULT. The spring bar holes are as close to the case as they could possibly put them, half a millimeter more and there no way you could get the spring bar in there! I already feel like I'm probably bending it just to get it into it's hole! The upside is the end links feel so rigid that they feel like they're part of the case. It's NOT worth taking off the bracelet if you plan on putting the bracelet back on. Might as well leave it on or take it off for good. That's an understatement...


Maybe it is just me, but removing the bracelet to swap for a NATO strap was difficult as well. By far the most difficult of all my 6 watches. I won't even try to put it back on.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)

Out in nature. My kinda on wrist shot.


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Wallride said:


> Maybe it is just me, but removing the bracelet to swap for a NATO strap was difficult as well. By far the most difficult of all my 6 watches. I won't even try to put it back on.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Agreed. This is the one watch that made me buy springbar pliers (for bracelets and tight fitting lugs). The tolerances are so tight between the case and the bracelet end-links, there's not a lot of wiggle room to get the springbars in and out.


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

thedern said:


> Love my black/polished however, it seems to be the most scratch prone of all my watches. Each day it seems I find new hairlines on the polished edges of the bezel. It does not really bother me as this watch is a keeper, but are the matte versions more scratch resistant?
> 
> View attachment 7254810
> 
> ...


Nope, my matte one is not that scratchresistant!

(Watches are made to be worn!!)


----------



## thedern (May 28, 2014)

So I can see! Well loved my friend.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

I love it so much


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The blue 1521 seems to be out of stock everywhere :/


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Try looking for used ones on Lionseek...


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> The blue 1521 seems to be out of stock everywhere :/


I know, I ordered mine first week of November with delivery for beginning of December... I received it end of February, but got a great price from squale.de using the mailing list code.


----------



## jaryang (Mar 3, 2016)

Does anyone know when the 1545's will be restocked for the US store or gnomonwatches?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone had problems with the crown on their Squale?
Thought I read somewhere that they have broken off?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The Squale 1521 PVD dial is still one of the best for quick readability....the orange minute hand against the black non glare dial does it for me!
angled arm by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The wife just finished this macrame/metal wrist band. We were visiting folks back in Vancouver Canada and she bought lots of crocheting/yarn material.
Blue starburst 1521 from Asrar in Bahrain!
blue cord by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

New strap day


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

March 5th Sat. in Japan and on goes the 1545 Militaire on the Greg Spitz Bund...
inside by curatin by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Once the blue with sand-blasted case is back in stock, I'm hitting the buy it button. Love that look with the brown leather strap. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Luca Trucchia (Jan 16, 2016)

HI to everyone, this is my 1545! It's ETA SWISS QUARTZ, it's a great watch! 
I really like it!
View attachment 7319546


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Once the blue with sand-blasted case is back in stock, I'm hitting the buy it button. Love that look with the brown leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Viper: Got an email from Gnomon that it is back in stock. And running a promotion now. Worth taking a look.


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

T. Wong said:


> The Squale 1521 PVD dial is still one of the best for quick readability....the orange minute hand against the black non glare dial does it for me!
> angled arm by blingmeister, on Flickr


One of the best looking PVD watches out there in my opinion.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on the polished sunburst blue ATMOS 50 from Gnomon! Also came with a free Milanaise bracelet which is a nice touch. Having said that, I've always been wanting the blue sunburst but for some reason I'm second guessing whether I should have gone with the blue matte dial version! Any thoughts/opinions? Can't wait.

Oh, and that black and orange PVD may be in my near future as well. I don't own a PVD/DLC but have been wanting one, and the Squale, Oris (orange or baby blue inserts) and the Halios Delfin are three towards the top for me. Heck, I even love the all orange dial in black pvd! Great pics guys! Love this thread.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

watchlover7023 said:


> Viper: Got an email from Gnomon that it is back in stock. And running a promotion now. Worth taking a look.


What's the offer, could not see, sorry?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

It has been a while.








Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

knightRider said:


> What's the offer, could not see, sorry?


Here is the offer:

The Squale 50 ATMOS Blue Opaco - Super Matte watch is limited produced watch from Squale. The case of the 50 ATMOS Blue Opaco - Super Matte is specially treated by Squale to give it a non-shiny effect. The watch's color is bordering between titanium and aluminum.

And for the first time, Squale releases a matte blue dial and a matching blue bezel. It is designed with easy time reading in mind. The white and orange hour and minute hands makes time reading underwater easy. Comes complete with a flat sapphire crystal with anti reflective coating on the inside. 

_Price: USD$859 _(Free DHL Express Shipping + Free 180 Days Extended Warranty)*

They are also selling the 50 ATMOS Blue Ray for $829 with free braclet as well. I was hoping to get the tropical blue rubber band along with this watch. Does anyone know if Gnomon or any others offer the blue rubber band?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DonnieAles said:


> Here is the offer:
> 
> The Squale 50 ATMOS Blue Opaco - Super Matte watch is limited produced watch from Squale. The case of the 50 ATMOS Blue Opaco - Super Matte is specially treated by Squale to give it a non-shiny effect. The watch's color is bordering between titanium and aluminum.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will have to wait until these are in Europe..


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

A while back you guys were talking about a reliable Squale service center in the US. I need to send one of my 50 atmos in for excessive play in the bezel, and I'd like to get the warranty work done without shipping overseas.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> A while back you guys were talking about a reliable Squale service center in the US. I need to send one of my 50 atmos in for excessive play in the bezel, and I'd like to get the warranty work done without shipping overseas.


Stoll & Co. in Ohio is where mine went for an issue with the date wheel (purchased from Gnomon). I would recommend them.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, that's the one. Was the service covered under Squale's warranty or did you have to pay out of pocket?

i bought the watch from SqualeUSA/Island Watch, but I remember hearing that they aren't the best for servicing? Is that correct?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

im_your_huckleberry said:


> One of the best looking PVD watches out there in my opinion.


Thanks and Baretta does the PVD, I had read....


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Mr. Clemson said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the polished sunburst blue ATMOS 50 from Gnomon! Also came with a free Milanaise bracelet which is a nice touch. Having said that, I've always been wanting the blue sunburst but for some reason I'm second guessing whether I should have gone with the blue matte dial version! Any thoughts/opinions? Can't wait.
> 
> Oh, and that black and orange PVD may be in my near future as well. I don't own a PVD/DLC but have been wanting one, and the Squale, Oris (orange or baby blue inserts) and the Halios Delfin are three towards the top for me. Heck, I even love the all orange dial in black pvd! Great pics guys! Love this thread.


That is a great deal! I bought the polished blue version with Mesh from Asrar and think it is wonderful. Matte or polished, the Mesh works with both IMO. The styling of the watch and the particular shade of blue are the main features of the watch. The polished or matte finish is just icing on the cake. I believe this model was designed with a dressy idea in mind. The watch sparkles at all angles and the Mesh adds a trendy retro vintage touch.

Asrar in Bahrain put together this nice package, Squale photo mag, Xmas canes, free blue diver strap, and sizing of the Mesh!
kit contents candy canes by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Olly Yung (May 19, 2015)

Got a used Squale 1521 in matte finish on Ebay! Then I had a go at it with my camera  Although there is one really big nagging issue.










I'm in love with the looks of the watch, but I'm not satisfied with the bezel action. It's very loose and has a lot of play. I realize that it's only a 60 click bezel, but there is an awful lot of slop on it. It's not to the point where it can turn bi-directionally, but I was suprised with the amount of play on it from a $900 watch...

Can i send it back to Squale to remedy the problem? Or are loose bezels just a quality of Squale watches. The 2 year warranty is still valid as I have the card that came with that box that states it was only purchased a few months ago. If so, who can I email or call to get a repair processed besides the generic email that is on SqualeUSA.com's website? Thank you so much in advance guys! I'm an excited new Squale owner but the bezel is just upsetting


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Thanks, that's the one. Was the service covered under Squale's warranty or did you have to pay out of pocket?
> 
> i bought the watch from SqualeUSA/Island Watch, but I remember hearing that they aren't the best for servicing? Is that correct?


Can't speak to Island Watch's service but my repair was covered by the warranty. Gnomon had me send the watch and the warranty card directly to Stoll and they replaced the date wheel for free. Got it back about an month later with no issues.

FWIW, my bezel also has a lot of play (since it's a 60-click bezel) but it's tight enough that it doesn't slip out of place without moving it manually.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The issue is vertical play between the bezel and the case, not side to side bezel movement. The bezel visibly moves up an down, and makes a clicking sound. I have another 50 atmos to compare with and it's pretty bad.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had my 1545 Heritage model for 9 months now and wear it regularly. It really is a good quality piece for the money. After scratching the original bezel insert, I decided to replace it with a black ceramic insert.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Redcoat1 said:


> I've had my 1545 Heritage model for 9 months now and wear it regularly. It really is a good quality piece for the money. After scratching the original bezel insert, I decided to replace it with a black ceramic insert.


Well, I will agree the 1545 model is a fine watch, equal to anything in the $600 range. Only gripe if any is the bracelet screws can be a pain to remove. I managed to loosen one but the other was too tight. So, I removed the whole bracelet and installed the Militaire on a Bund. This combo really rocks for me!
over rail sunset 2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Can't speak to Island Watch's service but my repair was covered by the warranty. Gnomon had me send the watch and the warranty card directly to Stoll and they replaced the date wheel for free. Got it back about an month later with no issues.
> 
> FWIW, my bezel also has a lot of play (since it's a 60-click bezel) but it's tight enough that it doesn't slip out of place without moving it manually.


When I inquired with Squale they also recommended Stoll & Co. I wouldn't send a broken Lego watch to LIW for repair. I'd rather send it to a blind one-armed 87 yr old silverback gorilla that's been in zoo captivity for his entire life.


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> When I inquired with Squale they also recommended Stoll & Co. I wouldn't send a broken Lego watch to LIW for repair. I'd rather send it to a blind one-armed 87 yr old silverback gorilla that's been in zoo captivity for his entire life.


Your distain for LIW is great and hilarious, I have never worked with them but heard great feedback from others. However your post made me laugh and I will do more research on them I suppose. Well written lol


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Redcoat1 said:


> I've had my 1545 Heritage model for 9 months now and wear it regularly. It really is a good quality piece for the money. After scratching the original bezel insert, I decided to replace it with a black ceramic insert.


Where did you get the ceramic bezel insert?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

DonnieAles said:


> Your distain for LIW is great and hilarious, I have never worked with them but heard great feedback from others. However your post made me laugh and I will do more research on them I suppose. Well written lol


I've said this here before but have no problem saying it again. I bought a new 1521 from them, it had issues. Bezel was way loose and there were plastic shavings on the face. Instead of sending it back in and have them open and "repair" a brand new watch they obliged a return and refund. I was happy about this.

Still wanting a blue 1521, I kept checking their website. About a week after mine was returned stock reappeared on their site! I was elated since they were sold out everywhere else. But, before buying I contacted them asking if they got new stock in. They hadn't received new stock but told me they "repaired" mine and were reselling it. Albeit, as new. This is a huge red flag to me. I feel sorry for the person that bought that watch. And if LIW has done it once, they've probably done it many times.

Not to mention, Squale doesn't even recommend them for service. Maybe LIW sends their watches somewhere else once they are returned to them. I don't know. But I've heard they do their own servicing and have their own watch-smith. I understand that every company has problems from time to time and they can't please all of their customers. But a company that knowingly deceives customers and sells repaired watches as new immediately loses my business forever.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Where did you get the ceramic bezel insert?


This!! I haven't considered a 1545 for the sake of them having an aluminum. But a ceramic bezel is a game changer.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought it from ebay seller watchman408. It is identical to a Rolex Submariner 16610 bezel insert: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-and-W...x-Submariner-16800-16610-16808-/111926433413?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Redcoat1 said:


> I bought it from ebay seller watchman408. It is identical to a Rolex Submariner 16610 bezel insert: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-and-W...x-Submariner-16800-16610-16808-/111926433413?


it fits perfectly?? And the quality is good?


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's only been a few days but I'm very happy so far. Fit is perfect. Really elevates the watch IMO.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

March 8th and Spring is in the air in Japan. Bought Hwkaholic PVD mesh for my 1521 pvd...stealthy!
by cement railwall by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

I found this NATO while pursuing a fossil store here in Florida while I'm on vacation. It's a 22mm but I couldn't help myself it just matches the watch so well! And it's got a pretty nice buckle on it to boot!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

im_your_huckleberry said:


> I found this NATO while pursuing a fossil store here in Florida while I'm on vacation. It's a 22mm but I couldn't help myself it just matches the watch so well! And it's got a pretty nice buckle on it to boot!
> 
> View attachment 7350778
> 
> ...


nice one. Here is my Militaire on the tan strap, part of my Bund set
rail fulldial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Northernlights (Dec 17, 2015)

Just got my second Squale, a black/polished 50 Atmos. I wanted one without screws in the bezel and an unbranded case and was lucky enough to locate one recently in great condition. Here is a pic of them along with their vintage Blancpain counterparts (Blancpain photo borrowed from google images -- wish they were mine


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Proud to be a new member of the club! This beauty just arrived minutes ago. Not the best pics from my iPhone, but man it's a beautiful sunburst blue! I also love the case size as it's very similar to my SubC although a little taller. 42mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

@clemson nice. You got it from gnomon?


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep. Gnomon. Very quick delivery.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Show us the whole package, did you got the mesh?


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if a 1545 bracelet will fit on a 1521? Anyone with both mind trying/showing a photo? Thanks.


----------



## Wrist_Watcher (Oct 17, 2012)

First day with the new blue. Really love the shade. Also, here's a picture of the milanaise bracelet noting that it's still in the wrapping.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr. Clemson said:


> First day with the new blue. Really love the shade. Also, here's a picture of the milanaise bracelet noting that it's still in the wrapping.


Very nice, congrats


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Welp, sent my 50 atmos off to Stoll yesterday. The wait begins


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Welp, sent my 50 atmos off to Stoll yesterday. The wait begins


I hate that feeling!! I recently sent off a Citizen Skyhawk Titanium to get a sapphire crystal installed. Waited 3 weeks to get it back and they installed a mineral crystal  now I have to send it back to get what I paid for. ...and wait...again


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just as a comparison to the Squale Blue sunburst dial model and my Omega Bond (originally designed in 1995) blue bezel 300m diver watch....
The 'modern' blue by Squale really livens up the watch IMO. The Bond diver is nice in its own way- very comfy, smoothly flat on the wrist...
inside by orchid by blingmeister, on Flickr

blue cord by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Cbark423 (Feb 4, 2016)

Just joined the club with a 50Atmos matte

View attachment 7425874


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

DHL guy missed me on Friday, even though I was home - redelivery on Monday.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Gotta keep the interest going so here is my Militaire 1545 on the great Greg Spitz Bund...
over rail sunset by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> DHL guy missed me on Friday, even though I was home - redelivery on Monday.


Brutal. I've had luck asking them to have the driver call me when he arrived. They also offered to reroute the delivery to my workplace (haven't had the chance to take advantage of that offer yet).


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Brutal. I've had luck asking them to have the driver call me when he arrived. They also offered to reroute the delivery to my workplace (haven't had the chance to take advantage of that offer yet).


Yeah, its just that the DHL guy doesn't know the code to the main gate in my apartment complex, even though my apartment is the first one right next to the gate. So I didn't know when he came and went and left the sticker.

I was home and watching the gate like a hawk on Monday though, so got it finally ! Pics soon, my gf loves it too, and it fits her as well.


----------



## kaiser (May 13, 2010)

Guys, 
Did a rookie mistake installed the squale mesh bracelet wrong and now I cannot remove it. i installed the buckle side on the lug side. any advice on how to remove it? perhaps a very thin tool. it is so fit i cannot get my regular too between the lugs and bracelet to reach the pin. The buckle side does not have openings for the tool. Any suggestions on the finest spring bar tool or other solutions?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

kaiser said:


> Guys,
> Did a rookie mistake installed the squale mesh bracelet wrong and now I cannot remove it. i installed the buckle side on the lug side. any advice on how to remove it? perhaps a very thin tool. it is so fit i cannot get my regular too between the lugs and bracelet to reach the pin. The buckle side does not have openings for the tool. Any suggestions on the finest spring bar tool or other solutions?


Dam. No choice but to sacrifice the bracelet here. No way you can get even the thinnest spring bar tool in there which is the 6767F Bergeon spring bar tool. You'll scratch the hell outta those lugs if you try. Your gonna have to get the side cutters out for this if you DIY. If you have a watchmaker nearby take it to them and they may be able to drill out a hole in the bracelet end to get to the spring bar.

Best of luck


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

As I say many times for any bracelet or removal task, try with a pushpin.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

kaiser said:


> Guys,
> Did a rookie mistake installed the squale mesh bracelet wrong and now I cannot remove it. i installed the buckle side on the lug side. any advice on how to remove it? perhaps a very thin tool. it is so fit i cannot get my regular too between the lugs and bracelet to reach the pin. The buckle side does not have openings for the tool. Any suggestions on the finest spring bar tool or other solutions?


Use a smallish screwdriver and work it out from the front and push it backwards. Don't think its going to do any harm to the watch or bracelet.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

What size screwdriver does the mesh bracelet require to resize / take out links, the ones I have are too big.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

kaiser said:


> Guys,
> Did a rookie mistake installed the squale mesh bracelet wrong and now I cannot remove it. i installed the buckle side on the lug side. any advice on how to remove it? perhaps a very thin tool. it is so fit i cannot get my regular too between the lugs and bracelet to reach the pin. The buckle side does not have openings for the tool. Any suggestions on the finest spring bar tool or other solutions?


Dental floss, fishing line (this is probably best due to its rigidity) or thread.

Now this is going to take some patience and some skill. 
Thread it through the inside of the bracelet where the lug bar is. Once through the other end, wrap it around the lug bar where the "teeth" are on the spring bar a couple times and pull it tight like a boa snake squeezing. Then pull on the opposite end until the spring bar comes free. Voila!!! No damage done!

Make sense??


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

You can spend hours trying to get the springboard (springbar, darn autocorrect) loose and drive yourself crazy or you can remove it by putting something against the case (tape, thin piece of wood or plastic) and use a screwdriver to pry it off, this will destroy the spring bar but it will come off.


----------



## Brians89 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey guys I need some help to choose here, really stuck. Should I trade my 1545 heritage rootbeer for a 1545 dlc?


----------



## nujabe (Feb 11, 2016)

kinda lame you can post pictures off the bat here... i picked up a black pvd atmos wanted to share pictures since it seems no one has it here. this is my second kinda big to me watch purchase. The rubber strap it comes with isn't any thing to go crazy over but since i've picked up a few natos and a black canvas.


----------



## nujabe (Feb 11, 2016)

lol here we go and i just realized i need to go back to school sorry for the murdered grammar. Also figured out you can upload pictures






lb-)


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Brians89 said:


> Hey guys I need some help to choose here, really stuck. Should I trade my 1545 heritage rootbeer for a 1545 dlc?


That's really a question that you need to answer yourself. Which do you like more? Do you wear black more? Or do you dress up more? To me I think that the PVD is less dressy. Personally, and I've had several PVD watches, I would stick with the root beer. But it all depends on what you plan to wear the watch with I guess.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I love this watch so hard. But I won the crapshoot and got one with perfect alignment and a stiff bezel that runs within 10 sec/day.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> That's really a question that you need to answer yourself. Which do you like more? Do you wear black more? Or do you dress up more? To me I think that the PVD is less dressy. Personally, and I've had several PVD watches, I would stick with the root beer. But it all depends on what you plan to wear the watch with I guess.


+1. But as someone who has also owned several PVD watches (and sold them all), I would also go with the root beer.


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I love this watch so hard. But I won the crapshoot and got one with perfect alignment and a stiff bezel that runs within 10 sec/day.


You know both Squales I own are perfectly aligned and are nice and tight. But I know many have said the bezel is the weakness of a Squale.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

im_your_huckleberry said:


> You know both Squales I own are perfectly aligned and are nice and tight. But I know many have said the bezel is the weakness of a Squale.


Not necessarily, the Sinn U1 bezel is exactly the same way with some reverse bezel play (done deliberately to help clean the bezel). The clicks are nice and firm on the Squale.
In my case, even my Rolex Sub bezel has some play but that's a vintage watch so doesn't count.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

im_your_huckleberry said:


> You know both Squales I own are perfectly aligned and are nice and tight. But I know many have said the bezel is the weakness of a Squale.


I actually handled another 1521 right after I got mine and the bezel was as misaligned as possible - it clicked in at about 12:01 and 11:59 but not right at 12:00. I know some people don't mind this, but it is a huge pet peave of mine.


----------



## cat of a different coat (Oct 4, 2015)

What's up everyone? Just picked this up off of f29. REALLY impressed. Can I join the club?


----------



## cat of a different coat (Oct 4, 2015)

Now I want a 1521, lol


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

blowfish89 said:


> Not necessarily, the Sinn U1 bezel is exactly the same way with some reverse bezel play (done deliberately to help clean the bezel). The clicks are nice and firm on the Squale.
> In my case, even my Rolex Sub bezel has some play but that's a vintage watch so doesn't count.


so this goes to show that even high end watches can have such 'imperfections'. My 1521s have that loose bezel play, but my 1545 Militaire is tight. Because I really like the PVD and Blue dial 1521s, I overlook the bezel issue.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

nujabe said:


> kinda lame you can post pictures off the bat here... i picked up a black pvd atmos wanted to share pictures since it seems no one has it here. this is my second kinda big to me watch purchase. The rubber strap it comes with isn't any thing to go crazy over but since i've picked up a few natos and a black canvas.


Nice model! I opted for the 1521 PVD. Then I spotted Hwkolic's pvd mesh and grabbed it since I love the SS Mesh on my blue starburst 1521. I too am not fussy about the stock rubber strap.
angled arm by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New arrival and first Squale !
This watch can cheer up anyone's day, well done Squale :clap:


----------



## Brians89 (Oct 20, 2014)

Kept my rootbeer 










Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

im_your_huckleberry said:


> You know both Squales I own are perfectly aligned and are nice and tight. But I know many have said the bezel is the weakness of a Squale.


Yeah true. Sometimes it annoys me somewhat.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_G (Jul 22, 2014)

^^^

Nice one Om! Look forward to seeing it on the Non CW OTD thread too ;-)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> New arrival and first Squale !
> This watch can cheer up anyone's day, well done Squale :clap:


Damn, can't see images at work


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

New at basel. 44mm with Master bezel!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 7466210
> 
> 
> New at basel. 44mm with Master bezel!


Like the size. Needs a bunch of sand blasted on it though. 

What ever came of all of the watches that they showcased last time at Basel?? Haven't seen or heard anything about them becoming offered for sale. Just a big D-tease.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 7466210
> 
> 
> New at basel. 44mm with Master bezel!


Very very nice but a shade on the large size

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Still my favorite watch.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

There you go friends, Squale is creating some big waves at #baselworld2016










Sandblasted brushed case and water proof leather strap on the one above lads.










For the blue dial lovers. Electrifying.










Look at the cardinal indices on the one below, attention to detail in terms of bringing back the vintage feel.










And then a little more of the grey vintage










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Any shots comparing the 1521 next to it for size comparison?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Any shots comparing the 1521 next to it for size comparison?


|----------------------------------|
42mm

|-------------------------------------|
44mm

Sorry. Bad joke.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Question is...will these ever be sold to the general public? Still haven't seen the GMT from last year offered for sale.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> Question is...will these ever be sold to the general public? Still haven't seen the GMT from last year offered for sale.


Yes sir they will be.

In store and on my website from June 2016 onwards!

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

asrar.merchant said:


> Yes sir they will be.
> 
> In store and on my website from June 2016 onwards!


Thanks for sharing Asrar great photos!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Any links to source the Squale blue military rubber strap with matte buckle, particularly any other than Watch Gecko? Or if anyone has one they want to sell.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Try this?
Squale Blue Rubber Strap


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

March 18th in Japan and just finished this montage...
Squale pvd Montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys, anybody know the specs on the spring bar size for a squale 1521, most specifically the pivot diameter or post end diameter? Or I guess rather I should say the specs on the lug hole diameter. .8mm?

Was thinking of buying an Isofrane for my 1521 and figured I need to get some spring bars that were a little bit thicker but wanted to make sure I got one with the right end size still.


----------



## Nigelstyrrell (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I went for my first scuba dive on the weekend and with a half dozen iconic dive watches in my possession, this is the one that I chose to commemorate this special moment


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

daveyoha said:


> Hey guys, anybody know the specs on the spring bar size for a squale 1521, most specifically the pivot diameter or post end diameter? Or I guess rather I should say the specs on the lug hole diameter. .8mm?
> 
> Was thinking of buying an Isofrane for my 1521 and figured I need to get some spring bars that were a little bit thicker but wanted to make sure I got one with the right end size still.


Don't need thicker spring bars. I've worn an Isofrane on my 1521s and it fits perfectly with the stock spring bars.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

How about these old divers&#8230;.[IM
G]


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Does anyone have both a 1545 and a 1521? I'd really like to know if a 1545 bracelet could work on a 1521. Squale says it should fit but the endlinks may not match up. Just hoping someone could snap a quick pic showing what it would look like. Thanks.


----------



## Brians89 (Oct 20, 2014)

Out for church and Bible study 










Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok fantastic to know, thank you Hwkaholic!



Hwkaholic said:


> Don't need thicker spring bars. I've worn an Isofrane on my 1521s and it fits perfectly with the stock spring bars.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


>


where's the strap from?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

knightRider said:


> where's the strap from?


Strapcode


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

up1911fan said:


> Does anyone have both a 1545 and a 1521? I'd really like to know if a 1545 bracelet could work on a 1521. Squale says it should fit but the endlinks may not match up. Just hoping someone could snap a quick pic showing what it would look like. Thanks.


I have tried it. Lost patience trying to fit the 1545 bracelet on the 1521. Sorry no pic. I am not saying it is impossible, it is very hard to do. I stopped trying...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Personally, I think that the lugs on the 1521 are too curved for any bracelet with curved end links to fit properly. I also think that it doesn't belong on a bracelet unless it's a mesh. Personal preference I guess...


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Wallride said:


> I have tried it. Lost patience trying to fit the 1545 bracelet on the 1521. Sorry no pic. I am not saying it is impossible, it is very hard to do. I stopped trying...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

love the 1521 PVD on mesh...turned the original color shot into black and white...
black white squale leopard by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

I ❤ the new Squale Matic.








Pic credit Worn & Wound

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if Squale introduced a ceramic bezel at Basel?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wallride said:


> I ❤ the new Squale Matic.
> View attachment 7500738
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that they went with a rectangle end on the seconds hand on the Matic with rectangular markers. The 1521 with round markers has a rectangular seconds hand.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Wallride said:


> I ❤ the new Squale Matic.
> View attachment 7500738
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. So so so in love.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Wallride said:


> I ❤ the new Squale Matic.
> View attachment 7500738
> 
> 
> ...


I

WANT
.
.

MUST

HAVE!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The blue sunburst Squale is one of the most beautiful of watches!
squale blue wavecurl montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)

Love that! Okay quick question. Mine was 4-7 sec a day fast since new. Last friday I bored four holes in concrete with a hammer drill. Since then it has kept PERFECT time. Been walking through the day A LOT more too for work. Hammer drill? Walking more? Wrong forum?



T. Wong said:


> The blue sunburst Squale is one of the most beautiful of watches!
> squale blue wavecurl montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Richstag said:


> Love that! Okay quick question. Mine was 4-7 sec a day fast since new. Last friday I bored four holes in concrete with a hammer drill. Since then it has kept PERFECT time. Been walking through the day A LOT more too for work. Hammer drill? Walking more? Wrong forum?


To begin, your watch was keeping excellent time for the ETA2824, and now it is +-0 seconds per day is quite amazing!
Read this thread on regulating a watch. https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/why-does-eta-2824-2-run-fast-out-factory-489341-2.html

If your watch has the ETA 2824-2, then usually companies state their mechanical watches run +- 15 secs/day. Some people say a watch will wear in (like a car motor). Your watch was running within COSC spec at +4 seconds/day - a very good running time by any standard for a mechanical watch. Now you say it is running +-0 secs/day!!!! IF true, knock on wood and leave it alone!  I have an Omega quartz prebond watch with dual thyristors and is rated at +- 10 secs/YEAR!!!!


----------



## Richstag (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah! I've checked it three times since last Friday to the atomic clock and its still the same. Crazy! Now I wonder if I should leave it off next drilling


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's my latest recruit.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

sticky said:


> Here's my latest recruit.
> 
> View attachment 7529130


nice, well done!


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

any idea what is the shortest length for the squale mesh on a squale 50 atmos?

I'm a new owner of a 50 atmos and have 6.3 inch wrist..any one can advise what is the shortest length the mesh can go?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Kuang89, I have both meshes. 2 links were removed on the SS mesh for the 1521 blue diver and it fit my 6.5 inch wrist. Mind you, it depends also how much water you drink, or hydrate....
The pvd mesh I bought from Hwkolic had 1 link removed. I moved the micro pin on the clasp to the 3rd hole and that fit me fine, not tight but slightly loose. More links can be removed! So have no fear hahaha!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

After 2 x 20 Atmos I'm rejoining the Squale Club with the 1521!

Ordered from Squale.de (which I assume (hope) is their German distributor) so it should be with me before the week ends! So excited


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

kuang89 said:


> any idea what is the shortest length for the squale mesh on a squale 50 atmos?
> 
> I'm a new owner of a 50 atmos and have 6.3 inch wrist..any one can advise what is the shortest length the mesh can go?


I have close to a 7" wrist, a 50 atmos on a mesh. I removed 3 links from the mesh, but there are 5 more links which can be removed if needed. So 4 on each side.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MrCairo said:


> After 2 x 20 Atmos I'm rejoining the Squale Club with the 1521!
> 
> Ordered from Squale.de (which I assume (hope) is their German distributor) so it should be with me before the week ends! So excited


I think that is the classic 1521 (though I bought the PVD and Blue sunburst versions) and can be fitted with lots of straps!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Love this Militaire model on the Bund...
Squale MIL Bund montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

MrCairo said:


> After 2 x 20 Atmos I'm rejoining the Squale Club with the 1521!
> 
> Ordered from Squale.de (which I assume (hope) is their German distributor) so it should be with me before the week ends! So excited


Squale.de is their German AD. Not sure where you're located, but in my experience to the states they're pretty slow to ship.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

Also, is the mesh bracelet bery comfortable? I have never worn a mesh bracelet before. 

Or for the price I should be looking else where? So far I've only been able to find a one sentence review on it.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

kuang89 said:


> Also, is the mesh bracelet bery comfortable? I have never worn a mesh bracelet before.
> 
> Or for the price I should be looking else where? So far I've only been able to find a one sentence review on it.


The mesh is comfortable. That said, if you don't want to spend the Squale price tag, the same exact mesh bracelet can be bought from Watch Gecko for a third of the price. Only difference, it doesn't say Squale on it.

https://www.watchgecko.com/heavy-duty-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php


----------



## Dsebeck (Oct 12, 2013)

Any idea when the new Squalematics will be released?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Dsebeck said:


> Any idea when the new Squalematics will be released?


I've heard June or July.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hwkaholic said:


> The mesh is comfortable. That said, if you don't want to spend the Squale price tag, the same exact mesh bracelet can be bought from Watch Gecko for a third of the price. Only difference, it doesn't say Squale on it.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/heavy-duty-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php


good stuff! is it the same manufacture?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

kuang89 said:


> good stuff! is it the same manufacture?


I cannot say with 100% certainty, but I have owned both and they're virtually identical.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hwkaholic said:


> I cannot say with 100% certainty, but I have owned both and they're virtually identical.


Thanks for the replies, but i have made the purchase before ur reply based on the web's review and i think it is identical and very beautiful


----------



## markintoronto (Jun 12, 2013)

1545 Family Portrait: GMT Ceramica; lightly modded Maxi; and my wife's vintage 33mm Quartz.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Dig the women's watch. I may have to try and get one of those for my wife!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Sat. in Japan...love this PVD with the mesh!
PVDSquale GTR by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## rondeaux (Jul 9, 2015)

So I've been wanting to get a Squale for almost a year now and I think I'm finally ready to pull the trigger - but I can't decide which one. I'm in love with their rich history, style, quality for the price, and even the name - Squale. It's just got a nice ring to it.


Originally, I was drawn to the 50 atmos because I like the look and it was within my price range. Both of the blue finishes look amazing to me with their mesh bracelets. I like the flat bezel style with the coined edge, but I've heard of several people who had issues with the bezel having too much play.


I'm also feeling drawn towards the 101. I really like the applied indices on the dial and the colors are just as sweet looking even though they don't offer a matte finish. Also, the style of the bezel isn't as cool as the 50 but it sounds like a better design. 


My other concern is regarding the new Squalematic that was just released at Baselworld. It looks like the 50 atmos but with applied indices, and some new poppin colors. Could it be possibly the best of both worlds? I'm a little concerned about the size at 44mm but I think my 8 inch wrists can handle it.


To make matters worse, Squale is running a significant discount on 101's - to the point where they are at the same price as the 50's. So now I'm kind of feeling some pressure to make a decision or just hold off til the Squalematic. And to further complicate things I know there's the vote going on for the WUS limited edition version so that could be a cool option, too. What do you all think? Can someone convince me either way?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd definitely say go with the Matic! The 44mm will be perfectly fine on an 8 inch wrist. IMO, a 44mm would be perfect for that wrist size. If you like the applied indices and the color option of the Matic is definitely go that route. The 101, IMO, wears larger due to its height and case size. 

I have a 7.15" wrist size and have owned a few 44mm in my time and they were fine to me. 42mm is my sweet spot though.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

rondeaux said:


> So I've been wanting to get a Squale for almost a year now and I think I'm finally ready to pull the trigger - but I can't decide which one. I'm in love with their rich history, style, quality for the price, and even the name - Squale. It's just got a nice ring to it.
> 
> Originally, I was drawn to the 50 atmos because I like the look and it was within my price range. Both of the blue finishes look amazing to me with their mesh bracelets. I like the flat bezel style with the coined edge, but I've heard of several people who had issues with the bezel having too much play.
> 
> ...


The 101 is the better dive watch, that said I wear the 50 more.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

To start, the new Squales don't turn me on, the red text _*MATIC*_ is not really attractive IMO. Your 8" wrist can take the 101 nicely and would look balanced for sure. But the 1521 50atmos is the perfect blend ....and oh so photogenic!
PVD Squale Ferrari by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## nujabe (Feb 11, 2016)

i just picked up a 101 pvd and i love it i don't know the size of my wrist lol but it does wear nice it is on the bigger side of things. imo you cant go wrong with any of the choices.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

March 27th Japan time....
squalepvd gtr by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

T. Wong said:


> March 27th Japan time....
> squalepvd gtr by blingmeister, on Flickr


Perhaps you should start posting with Italian cars?? 

Unless of course that's your car!!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Love them all, new or old. Wearing this weathered beauty this morning but I'll change it out when things start heating up in the kitchen.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> Perhaps you should start posting with Italian cars??
> 
> Unless of course that's your car!!


Yeah did that usually in the past...but noticed google news had the GTR photo, so I chose that one. Will see the others....

Did this yesterday....

PVD Squale Ferrari by blingmeister, on Flickr

montage Astin Martin Speedie Pro brown Strap by blingmeister, on Flickr
Chevrolet 50th Anniversary Corvette Stingray Concept by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

View attachment 7588770


Still lovin' it!!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

The orange Bonetto Cinturini 300D is a perfect compliment to this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just in from Italia!!!


----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just ordered my first Squale and can't wait to contribute to this thread. Awesome pictures everyone!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sunny days ahead!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


Is the mesh blasted? Looks brushed to me? I live this model so cool!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

My newest acquisition.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Can never get tired of that blue! Wow!

Has anyone put that mesh braclet on the 1545 GMT 30 ATMOS?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

whoa said:


> Is the mesh blasted? Looks brushed to me? I live this model so cool!
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Its my daily wear now for everything  If anyone at the office thinks its too bright and colorful, well, I don't care :-d

The mesh is brushed, but it goes well with the blasted case as there isn't much of a difference. It would not match the polished case as well. I love this mesh bracelet, normally I would have swapped 5 straps by now, but I'm gonna keep it on the mesh for a few more days.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DonnieAles said:


> Can never get tired of that blue! Wow!
> 
> Has anyone put that mesh braclet on the 1545 GMT 30 ATMOS?


That mesh is 20mm & the 30Atmos is 22 is it not?


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah the blue is gorgeous, love the orange hand with it! That watch really stands out.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> That mesh is 20mm & the 30Atmos is 22 is it not?


No. The 30 atmos is 21mm.


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sunny days ahead!


I think I "need" one in PVD.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Its my daily wear now for everything  If anyone at the office thinks its too bright and colorful, well, I don't care :-d
> 
> The mesh is brushed, but it goes well with the blasted case as there isn't much of a difference. It would not match the polished case as well. I love this mesh bracelet, normally I would have swapped 5 straps by now, but I'm gonna keep it on the mesh for a few more days.


Cool! It's really a mix of understated and in your face with the blasted case and the blue dial! My wife just can't stand orange on watches :-/ haha yeah I remember your many straps on your Damasko!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

whoa said:


> Cool! It's really a mix of understated and in your face with the blasted case and the blue dial! My wife just can't stand orange on watches :-/ haha yeah I remember your many straps on your Damasko!
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Yeah, until Damasko makes a blue dial watch (which would rock on their bracelet), this one is the blue dial for me.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

My first homemade "vintage" NATO!!


----------



## gom819 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm part of the club! :-d


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^heckuv an entrance!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Blue Eulit Perlon


----------



## phukhanhbk11 (Dec 21, 2014)

Just received my Pan Am


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

According to UPS tracking, my 1521 will arrive tomorrow!

I do wish Squale offered an option of a fitting steel bracelet (other than the mesh). This wouldn't look too bad, I think:

































Photos borrowed by way of Google


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

Does anyone know what grade of ETA 2893-2 movement Squale puts in their 1545 GMTs? Also, what grade of movement are they putting in the 1521? In regards to the 1521, I thought I heard TGV say they were Top on one of his videos but Marc told me they were Elabore and Squale Info themselves won't reply to my emails about it. Any help to resolve my confusion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Squale on Toxicnato grey blasted


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

malus65 said:


> View attachment 7670410


Where is the strap from?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

blowfish89 said:


> Squale on Toxicnato grey blasted


Wow, that's a GREAT combo. In my opinion that's the best blasted blue combo I've seen yet.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Slant said:


> Wow, that's a GREAT combo. In my opinion that's the best blasted blue combo I've seen yet.


These Toxicnatos are great straps - I like the brushed hardware very much as well, almost got every color he sells by now.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

This is one of my favorite combos! Goes well with the beer too!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine too.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

And it's here! Happy to be back with Squale. I've owned 3 Squale watches in total (this is now the only one) and they have all been an absolute pleasure to wear. This is my first 50 Atmos though and I'm very pleased with it. Cheers!


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Azuur Blauw Oxygen Nylon NATO Horlogebandje - SS


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

bsg273 said:


> Does anyone know what grade of ETA 2893-2 movement Squale puts in their 1545 GMTs? Also, what grade of movement are they putting in the 1521? In regards to the 1521, I thought I heard TGV say they were Top on one of his videos but Marc told me they were Elabore and Squale Info themselves won't reply to my emails about it. Any help to resolve my confusion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys!


I had mine opened at a watchmaker because the watch was magnetised and in need of regulation. At that occasion I saw that inside is a Elabore 2824-2 inside, but I have no photo's which can proove this.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

malus65 said:


> I had mine opened at a watchmaker because the watch was magnetised and in need of regulation. At that occasion I saw that inside is a Elabore 2824-2 inside, but I have no photo's which can proove this.


This might help.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what...5.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1940945?page=2


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Accuracy report - after the first 21 days of wear, my new Squale 1521 is at +300s (5 mins), so about +14 sec/day.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Accuracy report - after the first 21 days of wear, my new Squale 1521 is at +300s (5 mins), so about +14 sec/day.


 seems a bit fast for my liking. Mine runs about +6 a day.


----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

malus65 said:


> I had mine opened at a watchmaker because the watch was magnetised and in need of regulation. At that occasion I saw that inside is a Elabore 2824-2 inside, but I have no photo's which can proove this.


Thank you for your reply. Which piece specifically do you own?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Joining the club.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Squale 1521 50 Atmos


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> seems a bit fast for my liking. Mine runs about +6 a day.


Luck of the draw I guess. Its within spec, so no complaints.


----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

malus65 said:


> I had mine opened at a watchmaker because the watch was magnetised and in need of regulation. At that occasion I saw that inside is a Elabore 2824-2 inside, but I have no photo's which can proove this.


Very interesting ... lots of conflicting information about the movement grade in the 1521, many people believing they are Top grade. However, Marc told me that Squale Info claimed they were Elabore (after Squale Info wouldn't reply to my emails asking about it), and now with your testimony that your watchmaker found them to be Elabore, I think it's fair to conclude that these are, in fact, Elabore movements inside the 1521. Definitely increases the spec for acceptable offset.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Accuracy report - after the first 21 days of wear, my new Squale 1521 is at +300s (5 mins), so about +14 sec/day.


That is something I don't understand. Mine is still +15s and the 1545 which is a much cheaper watch runs at +3. Far more accurate. Same movement. Clueless.


----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

Wallride said:


> That is something I don't understand. Mine is still +15s and the 1545 which is a much cheaper watch runs at +3. Far more accurate. Same movement. Clueless.


Might need demagnetizing. Has it come in contact with anything like a cell phone, powered speaker, or maybe a metal detector?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wallride said:


> That is something I don't understand. Mine is still +15s and the 1545 which is a much cheaper watch runs at +3. Far more accurate. Same movement. Clueless.


Well, its not guaranteed and you can get it regulated if it bothers you too much, still within spec for the movement though. My Steinhart was more accurate than my Rolex Submariner is. Doesn't mean anything. I had a Halios Tropik SS running -10sec/day, after I got it regulated it was +0.5 sec/day.
Or just get a quartz watch - my best was with the Darth Tuna - gained 1 second in two months.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Thursday's choice...
Squale blue surfer by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Wallride said:


> That is something I don't understand. Mine is still +15s and the 1545 which is a much cheaper watch runs at +3. Far more accurate. Same movement. Clueless.


My 1521 came in at about -2s/day (only had it since Tuesday so this may change). While that's pretty good, I'd rather it gained a little. Interestingly, I had two 1545 before and one was +1s/day while the other was +1s/2days! It's like they regulate the 1545s but not the 1521s!

Also, +15 is most likely not magnetized. It's still within movement specs. Magnetization would mean gaining/losing minutes in half a day or less. It can probably be fixed quite easily with some regulation, but then the caseback has to be opened and one may compromise the WR... Perhaps take it to a watchmaker so he can replace gasket if needed / do a pressure test after.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

bsg273 said:


> Might need demagnetizing. Has it come in contact with anything like a cell phone, powered speaker, or maybe a metal detector?


Well no, it came like that straight from Squale HQ. Still annoys the heck out of me and yes, I could/should have it regulated. I❤ squale, but this is a little annoying even though it still might be within specs.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Wallride said:


> Well no, it came like that straight from Squale HQ. Still annoys the heck out of me and yes, I could/should have it regulated. I❤ squale, but this is a little annoying even though it still might be within specs.


My 1521 and SKX are the only automatics I own any more. I rotate my watches often so one might sit for a week or three before I wear it again. I'm too anal about them being perfect and have to set it to the atomic clock every time I put it on my wrist. I just got to the point where I wanted to be able to just pick up a watch and it be running and perfect. I have a Citizen nighthawk that is 9 years old and it runs about +1 sec a month. My Resco Manus is running perfect over the month that I've had it. It's nearly dead on. So is my Marathon Navigator.

I've fallen out of love with watches simply because they ran too fast. My Omega SMPc that was supposedly a Chronometer grade movement ran worse than COSC spec. I had it sent it, waited a month and a half without it and it came back right on the edge of COSC spec from Omega. To me, that's ********. If I'm going to spend $3000 on a watch it had better be bang on perfect if it says Chromometer on it. Sold the Omega and I'll be hard pressed to ever drop that kind of coin on a watch for that reason. For me, I'd rather spend $800 for a nice Quartz that runs perfect than $3k on an Omega just because it's an Omega. I didn't think the Seamaster really warranted the price tag honestly. But, I had to see what all of the hubbub was about with people raving about that watch. It was a beauty for sure, but if I can get the same quality of a watch for a third or the price or less just because the name in the dial is different...I'm going to do that.

Sorry for the rant. I guess I needed to get that out.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Friday now..
Squale11545 orange porsche by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Squale 2001


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Sat. April 9th Japan time ....
2015-Bugatti-Veyron-Super-Sport-Vitesse-Design-HD-Wallpaper by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Fraternal twins!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fraternal twins!


Fantastic! That older piece is amazing.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Fantastic! That older piece is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks much.I almost never post pics of it because of the bezel but I wear it quit a bit...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Thanks much.I almost never post pics of it because of the bezel but I wear it quit a bit...


It's a gorgeous, great, special piece.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

April 11th....
aquale blue fish montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

+400 sec after 4 weeks of daily wear (28 days). +14 sec/day like clockwork. Will adjust after the next four weeks.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice Grados!!!



blowfish89 said:


> +400 sec after 4 weeks of daily wear (28 days). +14 sec/day like clockwork. Will adjust after the next four weeks.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Is it safe to put a watch in a headphone like that?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dZeak said:


> Nice Grados!!!


Thanks, these are my first open back headphones, and the sound is awesome. The build quality and comfort is not that great though, which is okay.


----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, these are my first open back headphones, and the sound is awesome. The build quality and comfort is not that great though, which is okay.


Ummm yeah those nice studio headphones might be a bit magnetic for your watch's liking. Might explain the whole running fast thing unless this is your first time setting the watch there.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The "Boys from Brazil," and a cousin.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

bsg273 said:


> Ummm yeah those nice studio headphones might be a bit magnetic for your watch's liking. Might explain the whole running fast thing unless this is your first time setting the watch there.


Lol no, I highly doubt that. I bought the headphones 2 days ago, and I've had the Squale for a month now (it always runs consistently at the same accuracy). My watches are always in close proximity to the TV, laptop, phones, small magnets, other watches, etc - its not enough to magnetize a watch. If something was magnetized it would run fast to the tune of minutes a day.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Thursday Japan time..
squale moss strap custom car by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Neuropeptide Y (Dec 6, 2013)

whoa said:


> Looking good, but I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to show weapons here!
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Thank you. Went and did some reading. I'd say this falls in line with "illustrating the actual use of watches". Although, a mod may decide otherwise. In any case, loving this watch.

"8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives and weapons are not permitted, although moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team."


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Yeah it's always up to them  however it's a bit blingy as a military watch ain't it? :-D when I was in Iraq I used a Casio protek 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Neuropeptide Y said:


> Thank you. Went and did some reading. I'd say this falls in line with "illustrating the actual use of watches". Although, a mod may decide otherwise. In any case, loving this watch.
> 
> "8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives and weapons are not permitted, although moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team."


Nice SCAR Heavy (I've got one), but your pic is staged and not allowed here. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Neuropeptide Y (Dec 6, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Nice SCAR Heavy (I've got one), but your pic is staged and not allowed here. Thanks for your understanding.


...no, that really WAS what I was doing today for work. That's not a 1st world country in the background.

No big deal though.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> +400 sec after 4 weeks of daily wear (28 days). +14 sec/day like clockwork. Will adjust after the next four weeks.


This might be the reason why your watch is running fast.. Possibly being magnetized by the headphone


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> This might be the reason why your watch is running fast.. Possibly being magnetized by the headphone


You know what, I don't think so but I will get a demagnetizing kit and check it out (or go to my local watchmaker). Now been 32 days, and still a consistent +14.2 sec/day irrespective of positional variation or wear time.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

It is always better to start off with something easy before opening up the watch and adjust


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> It is always better to start off with something easy before opening up the watch and adjust


But I don't want to adjust. I like the running faster, the accuracy, and the consistency :shrug:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Vintage tropic rubber


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

My militaire is really flexible and nice to wear....
Squale11545 orange porsche by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm posting too many pics of this watch.

Blue and black not a perfect combo, but not so bad either.


----------



## elGrande (Apr 17, 2016)

1545 30 ATMOS Pan Am GMT


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New Kangaroo leather nato tan


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

April 20th in Japan so on goes the PVD....
PVDSquale GTR by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Luca Trucchia (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi to everyone, this my second Squale!
It was made for "PescaSub" magazine!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^ Wow love that! What's the size?

The 1521 is not coming off my wrist any time soon




























With Cincy Strapworks NATOs and Kastantona leather strap respectively.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Extremely good information Hawk! Thanks for sharing, I hope I never have to used them for a repair, but just in case....



Hwkaholic said:


> I was mistaken. I thought it was Jersey. I just dug through my emails and below is the place that Nelly referred me to. Please note, they aren't a parts supplier but just a watchmaker. I would contact them first to see if they are confident that they can do it.
> 
> Dear Ty,
> 
> ...


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Excellent job on the pictures! well done indeed!


malus65 said:


> 2501
> 
> Here are some pics I shoot this afternoon. I'm ready for the summer
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Hi guys,

Has anyone ever discovered a *bracelet with fitting endlinks *(Jubilee, oyster or other)for the 1521? Perhaps on a vintage Squale or other watch? If not one with fitting endlinks, how about a *Jubilee or Engineer style with straight endlinks*? Basically any steel bracelet besides the mesh. Some pictures for reference (from the Educate me about Squale thread and from some Google image search)


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Love it! it adds personality to your squale!



Mimoza said:


> Nope, my matte one is not that scratchresistant!
> 
> (Watches are made to be worn!!)


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Sunday 24th....
2015-Bugatti-Veyron-Super-Sport-Vitesse-Design-HD-Wallpaper by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 20 Atmos incoming but the lume pip is gone. Are there any alternatives? Can I just fill it with something so at least it's not just a black hole?

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

lorsban said:


> I have a 20 Atmos incoming but the lume pip is gone. Are there any alternatives? Can I just fill it with something so at least it's not just a black hole?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


You can get Luminous Paint online & the 20Atmos bezel is supposedly fairly easy to change out.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> You can get Luminous Paint online & the 20Atmos bezel is supposedly fairly easy to change out.


Thanks!

I'm also looking to order a replacement bezel insert but we'll see.

My other option is to retrofit a piece of plastic or metal to plug the hole.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

April 28th and the Militaire....
squale militaire by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone ever discovered a *bracelet with fitting endlinks *(Jubilee, oyster or other)for the 1521? Perhaps on a vintage Squale or other watch? If not one with fitting endlinks, how about a *Jubilee or Engineer style with straight endlinks*? Basically any steel bracelet besides the mesh. Some pictures for reference (from the Educate me about Squale thread and from some Google image search)


I vaguely remember seeing a post at some point last year where a gentleman had used an old Heuer jubilee on a modern 50 atmos. It worked pretty well from what I remember seeing.
I use a strapcode oyster on mine, but I like the look of straight endlinks on vintage styled watches. Not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^i second that on the straight end links. Pics of yours on the strapcode??


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Yeah, straight end links are cool. Have one underway as well.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally here!

Besides the missing lume pip and a few scuffs, this is lookin pretty good!

Case, bracelet, bezel action are all topnotch! Color looks good too! Mesmerizing but not over-flashy.

Definitely better than my old Steinhart Ocean 1.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Found a solution for the lume pip hole:


















Pretty much a drop-in solution. Not perfect but at least it's not just a hole.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> ^i second that on the straight end links. Pics of yours on the strapcode??


Here you go...


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

My first Squale and first GMT. Absolutely adore it. Main hands on EST, 24 hour hand on GMT, Bezel on Italy where I'm traveling this summer with my girlfriend. The perfect travel watch for the perfect trip. Snagged it on ebay for $450 and couldn't be happier.














































Bonus lume shot


----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

Back4Seconds said:


> My first Squale and first GMT. Absolutely adore it. Main hands on EST, 24 hour hand on GMT, Bezel on Italy where I'm traveling this summer with my girlfriend. The perfect travel watch for the perfect trip. Snagged it on ebay for $450 and couldn't be happier.


Jeez, you practically stole that thing! How'd you manage to get it so cheap? Did you just make an offer or did you actually bid?


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

I bid at the starting bid and nobody else bid. Loving how much everyone hates this case size and the use of vintage lume. More for me


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I like the vintage lume on that dial, but I am one of those that liked the old size better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

mlkman19 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 7950826


Looks good man, do you have any more pics? How's the quality of the bracelet?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Checking into the club with my first Squale. I needed a white dial in the collection and I've been eying this one for a while. Picked it up a couple of months ago but just got around to posting. I stuffed a 22mm NATO on it because I'm not really a big fan of 20mm. Works for me.


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Looks good man, do you have any more pics? How's the quality of the bracelet?


Screwed links, good quality, and a ratcheting clasp. I'm very happy with it. Up close the brushed bracelet is a bit awkward with the polished case, but it doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## whsieh (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

I had a pin come apart at the clasp on my beloved 30 atmos. Has anyone experienced this? I've attached a couple pictures. I put it back together but it just wiggles its way out again. Is this pin specific to this bracelet or is it 'generic?'

I'd love to know what you think. Loving the watch otherwise although some of the paint came off the bezel at the 18:00 mark...:-s

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

whsieh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had a pin come apart at the clasp on my beloved 30 atmos. Has anyone experienced this? I've attached a couple pictures. I put it back together but it just wiggles its way out again. Is this pin specific to this bracelet or is it 'generic?'
> 
> ...


First time I've seen that. Hopefully, Squale would fix that for you.

If not, you can try finding an aftermarket Oyster style bracelet and just swap the whole clasp along with the links they're connected to.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## whsieh (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Maybe I'll just have to shoot Squale and email. I'm in a tough position. Bought it as a wedding gift to myself late last year for our wedding (so it's definitely a forever watch) and had to send it to Gnomon not long after due to some movement problems. When I got it back, it was missing paint on the number "18" on the bezel. I'd love to not deal with Gnomon again because of problems with them. I'm in love with the watch otherwise. It's absolutely one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

whsieh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had a pin come apart at the clasp on my beloved 30 atmos. Has anyone experienced this? I've attached a couple pictures. I put it back together but it just wiggles its way out again. Is this pin specific to this bracelet or is it 'generic?'
> 
> ...


How about a dab of Locktite?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> How about a dab of Locktite?


Loctite, superglue and solder it all together even

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)

Just bought a black bead blasted 50 atmos! Absolutely love this watch. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

One additional shot here of the watch on wrist on a cloudy afternoon. Quality of the bracelet is fantastic. One of my favorite parts of the watch. I love the taper and having come from a steinhart model I had forgotten how much better the taper looks and feels on the wrist. The screw adjusters are extremely easy to use, and I unwrapped the watch and threw an extra link in within about 3 minutes and had it back on my wrist sized perfectly. Also as I mentioned earlier, I use the divers extension to fit the watch over the cuff of my denim jacket or hoody on days when I'm riding the motorcycle but want to be able to see the time. It's a nifty little feature that I never thought of until I had this watch on my wrist, as my previous steinhart didn't have a divers extension and my gloves cover my wrist.


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Looks good man, do you have any more pics? How's the quality of the bracelet?


One additional shot here of the watch on wrist on a cloudy afternoon. Quality of the bracelet is fantastic. One of my favorite parts of the watch. I love the taper and having come from a steinhart model I had forgotten how much better the taper looks and feels on the wrist. The screw adjusters are extremely easy to use, and I unwrapped the watch and threw an extra link in within about 3 minutes and had it back on my wrist sized perfectly. Also as I mentioned earlier, I use the divers extension to fit the watch over the cuff of my denim jacket or hoody on days when I'm riding the motorcycle but want to be able to see the time. It's a nifty little feature that I never thought of until I had this watch on my wrist, as my previous steinhart didn't have a divers extension and my gloves cover my wrist.

EDIT: Sorry double post, can mods please remove?


----------



## Willhelm5 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*

Has any other ownner experienced poor QC?
I've purchased the watch from two different AD's (I returned the watch on the forst occasion) and both examples have been scratched. 
One common theme seems to be the complete inability of Squale to cope with it's existing customer and dealership base.Response times via AD's are ridiculously slow.
This of itself wouldn't be so bad if the brand wasn't going hell for leather to release new watches and increase it's customer base.
I like the watch but regret buying into the brand. Having upset one dealer, I will have to rely on sending the watch back to Squale for repairs or servicing - wonder how many years that will take?
Deeply unimpressive for a so-called flagship piece, eh?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*



Willhelm5 said:


> Has any other ownner experienced poor QC?
> I've purchased the watch from two different AD's (I returned the watch on the forst occasion) and both examples have been scratched.
> One common theme seems to be the complete inability of Squale to cope with it's existing customer and dealership base.Response times via AD's are ridiculously slow.
> This of itself wouldn't be so bad if the brand wasn't going hell for leather to release new watches and increase it's customer base.
> ...


This is a pretty common issue with micro brands and even some established brands.

What's wrong with your watch?

I'd look into tapping local competent watchmakers for movement issues. These are just basic ETA anyway. Lots of parts and mechanics available.

For proprietary parts, maybe send an email to Squale and they can send you parts.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)




----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*



lorsban said:


> This is a pretty common issue with micro brands and even some established brands.
> 
> What's wrong with your watch?
> 
> ...


The reason I've become a big Squale fan and now pretty much only dive them is that they will sell parts, at reasonable prices, movements are easy and the seagulls ST30 is a very good replacement for about 1/3 the cost of a service, custom logo dials are around $50 once you set them up to make them. Our salvage company uses them.


----------



## Sergio Hart (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*

Sorry, I've dowloaded my pics on the wrong thread...


----------



## Sergio Hart (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*



jonflusher said:


> The reason I've become a big Squale fan and now pretty much only dive them is that they will sell parts, at reasonable prices, movements are easy and the seagulls ST30 is a very good replacement for about 1/3 the cost of a service, custom logo dials are around $50 once you set them up to make them. Our salvage company uses them.


That's good news! Makes things a hell of a lot easier.

Never trusted online ADs for aftermarket support anyway. I've always favored local watchmakers. You know exactly what's going on.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Willhelm5 said:


> Has any other ownner experienced poor QC?
> I've purchased the watch from two different AD's (I returned the watch on the forst occasion) and both examples have been scratched.
> One common theme seems to be the complete inability of Squale to cope with it's existing customer and dealership base.Response times via AD's are ridiculously slow.
> This of itself wouldn't be so bad if the brand wasn't going hell for leather to release new watches and increase it's customer base.
> ...


Pics of the watch?? Who is/was the AD? What did you do to upset the first dealer?


----------



## walker75le (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi there, exact same thing happened to one of mine. I contacted the supplier Gnomon Watches, Singapore and they sent a replace out immediately.



whsieh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had a pin come apart at the clasp on my beloved 30 atmos. Has anyone experienced this? I've attached a couple pictures. I put it back together but it just wiggles its way out again. Is this pin specific to this bracelet or is it 'generic?'
> 
> ...


----------



## Willhelm5 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*



lorsban said:


> This is a pretty common issue with micro brands and even some established brands.
> 
> What's wrong with your watch?
> 
> ...


---------------

Both samples I received were scratched - the one I have now is scratched on the bezel, which the AD I purchased from, has suggested, requires returning to Squale. There is also a small 'ding' on the case side which I suspect would necessitate removal of the bezel to address - Squale response via AD slow enough for time lapse photography - expecting to lose my watch for a long time , if I bother...


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*

that sounds like AD fault, if you recieve a beat up watch ask for your money back, not a fix.


----------



## Willhelm5 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*

It's not what I would call 'beat up' - the scratch is slight but nevertheless having paid in excess of £1800, it wasn't what I was expecting.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*

I am not familiar with terms but its either new and pristine or something else. Theres even used that have pristine bezels.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*



Willhelm5 said:


> It's not what I would call 'beat up' - the scratch is slight but nevertheless having paid in excess of £1800, it wasn't what I was expecting.


Wow. For £1800, it better be new, blemish free, clean.

The old saying rings true "buy the seller."

Production issues happen but we must be aware of how the seller handles them.

If there are clear issues, I'd return the item to the manufacturer (assuming I was selling) or show the buyer and give a discount. Why deal with issues later? Who wants to deal with potentially irate customers?

Well, whatever the case, maybe best to return to the AD and have them fix it no matter how long it takes. I would also shoot Squale an email about the issue and hopefully get them to fix their QC and the AD's.

Hope it works out.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*



Willhelm5 said:


> ---------------
> 
> Both samples I received were scratched - the one I have now is scratched on the bezel, which the AD I purchased from, has suggested, requires returning to Squale. There is also a small 'ding' on the case side which I suspect would necessitate removal of the bezel to address - Squale response via AD slow enough for time lapse photography - expecting to lose my watch for a long time , if I bother...


Again, pics and who is the AD?


----------



## Willhelm5 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*



Hwkaholic said:


> Again, pics and who is the AD?


Hi -
I've attached an image - the surface scratch runs from the 53 marker to the 57. It looks like a smudge or dust at first sight.

The first dealer was P&G - they were trying to secure me a replacement piece (the supplied piece had small scratch on lug) but were unable to tell me when it would arrive - as I had paid for the watch 5 weeks or so earlier, I decided to cancel my order and place it with another AD in Amsterdam, who had the steel version in stock in all colours.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*

Could it be that those masters being so scarce they sell the same models they use for showing it?

great watch by the way, hope you get the issue solved quick.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Typically, P&C always come through. To my understanding the Masters are in low stock and finding a replacement could be difficult. Possibly contact Squale directly and just get a replacement bezel??


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)

mtheard said:


> View attachment 7993274


So I just noticed, unseen in this picture, that there is a chip in the crystal right near the 4 oclock lume piece. its not huge, looks more like a fleck of dust. I'm doing my best to try not to notice it but I can't deny that I'm slightly heartbroken-- now that I look at the ebay post I bought it from, I can see it on there as well.

Verified by running my nail over it-- definitely can feel it. Sucks


----------



## Willhelm5 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Re: Squale Master Diver : Quality Control Issues*



Hwkaholic said:


> Again, pics and who is the AD?


I attached a pic earlier.
You are pretty inquisitorial - are you some sort of brand ambassador - do you work for Squale?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Willhelm5 said:


> I attached a pic earlier.
> You are pretty inquisitorial - are you some sort of brand ambassador - do you work for Squale?


LOL!! No. Let's just say that I've had my fair share of dealings with several of Squale's ADs as well as Squale directly. I kind of know how each of them operate and what kind of service to expect. I've had QC issues with a couple Squales and have had to send them back for return or send them in for repair.

I own a 1521 and have some scratches on the bezel, my own doing. But I wanted to get a backup bezel before they stopped making the ones without the screws. I contacted Squale and bought a new one very reasonably. They also told me where they would recommend sending it to for the swap. That said, I've not sent it off but will someday.

I've had other dealings with ADs regarding QC issues with Squales, Sinns, Omegas, Seiko, and some others.


----------



## Willhelm5 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> LOL!! No. Let's just say that I've had my fair share of dealings with several of Squale's ADs as well as Squale directly. I kind of know how each of them operate and what kind of service to expect. I've had QC issues with a couple Squales and have had to send them back for return or send them in for repair.
> 
> I own a 1521 and have some scratches on the bezel, my own doing. But I wanted to get a backup bezel before they stopped making the ones without the screws. I contacted Squale and bought a new one very reasonably. They also told me where they would recommend sending it to for the swap. That said, I've not sent it off but will someday.
> 
> I've had other dealings with ADs regarding QC issues with Squales, Sinns, Omegas, Seiko, and some others.


Fair enough.
I've criticised Squale because I believe the AD's I've dealt with have found it difficult to secure a response from them - based on my experiences to date.
That said the watches from either dealer should never have got to me - so I think there are wider learning points here.
What I find frustrating is that Squale don't appear interested in anything other than expanding their product range - I think they've released more models at this year's shows.
Boutique or not, their reputation will suffer and their sales will ultimately reflect this.


----------



## m34lee (Apr 12, 2016)

Just to share some pics of my modded 20 Atmos Classic 1545. Went on Ebay to purchase a coke submariner bezel insert as well as an oyster bracelet that tapers from 20mm to 16mm with polished centre links. Below are the results. I'm now really hooked onto DIY modifications!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My Pan Am survived crab-mageddon!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Il_Maestro (Apr 25, 2016)

Does anyone here know when (or whether) the 1545 line will be restocked? The US site has 'more on the way' with each model. The Swiss site doesn't seem to list them at all right now.

I was hoping to get the blue version but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Il_Maestro said:


> Does anyone here know when (or whether) the 1545 line will be restocked? The US site has 'more on the way' with each model. The Swiss site doesn't seem to list them at all right now.
> 
> I was hoping to get the blue version but can't find it anywhere.


You have PM


----------



## andyinnola (Apr 30, 2016)

Squale USA says May/June. I'm also trying to find a Blue Ray, and am waiting patiently...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Joining the club.
> 
> View attachment 7683962
> View attachment 7683986


Love the horizon! What do you think of it?


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

whsieh said:


> Thanks for the input. Maybe I'll just have to shoot Squale and email. I'm in a tough position. Bought it as a wedding gift to myself late last year for our wedding (so it's definitely a forever watch) and had to send it to Gnomon not long after due to some movement problems. When I got it back, it was missing paint on the number "18" on the bezel. I'd love to not deal with Gnomon again because of problems with them. I'm in love with the watch otherwise. It's absolutely one of my all-time favorites!


With you on Gnomon. Not a fan of them really. They sell Squale with QC issues and pass them off as special editions.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

I bought a 30 ATMOS GMT Ceramica from Gnomon and had a few QC issues as well. The first was the crown did not sit flush with the watch when fully screwed in. A small gap was visible. When I sent it in to Gnomon and got it back, the hour hand is 15 minutes behind where it should be. I don't really want to send it back to Gnomon...

Anyone have a guess of what calibrating the 2893-2 should cost? A local watch repair estimated $65 which I find a bit high.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Apparently theres issues with squale as a whole not just gnomon. Where do you guys recommend to buy squale? Longislandwatches stopped making bussines with them.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

I ordered my 1545 from Gnomon, came without issues... I'm in Europe so the 1521 I currently own came from Squale.de -- no problems there and good service (as far as communication, watch QC and shipment goes, didn't have any other dealings).

I love my 50 atmos.











































The 1545 I had


----------



## andyinnola (Apr 30, 2016)

Maradonio said:


> Apparently theres issues with squale as a whole not just gnomon. Where do you guys recommend to buy squale? Longislandwatches stopped making bussines with them.


What's wrong with dealing with Squale USA -- assuming they ever get restocked, that is?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

m34lee said:


> Just to share some pics of my modded 20 Atmos Classic 1545. Went on Ebay to purchase a coke submariner bezel insert as well as an oyster bracelet that tapers from 20mm to 16mm with polished centre links. Below are the results. I'm now really hooked onto DIY modifications!
> 
> View attachment 8037466
> 
> View attachment 8037474


I love what you did here! Took an awesome and fun watch and made it even better!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Boone said:


> With you on Gnomon. Not a fan of them really. They sell Squale with QC issues and pass them off as special editions.


All the recent posts on Gnomon have left me feeling a little nervous, especially as I've got a squale in coming from them.......

General question here, but if there are any QC issues do I need to send the watch back to Gnomon or can I shortcut the issue and go directly to squale in Europe?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

andyinnola said:


> What's wrong with dealing with Squale USA -- assuming they ever get restocked, that is?


First of all, Squale USA is not Long Island Watch. Two very different entities. They have no affiliation whatsoever. LIW is the authorized AD in the US. Squale USA is the distributor.

This topic comes up every so often. Not to be a jerk, but there are plenty of posts of every AD (good and bad of each) throughout this entire thread. No matter the manufacturer, no matter the brand of watch, no matter the AD, there will always be some issues. IMO it isn't reflective of the brand but rather the AD. Though not always. Watches likely leave manufacturers in good shape and get damaged in transit or by the AD as a display watch. It's up to the AD to inspect watches before they leave their store. I have a feeling that many of them don't.

I've had problems with Omegas more than I've had problems with Squale, Seiko, Citizen or other watches combined. Due to issues, I won't write off a brand but rather the seller or AD and how they deal with those issues.

Long story short about LIW, I bought a new Blue Blasted 1521 from them that had debris (what seemed to be plastic shards) on the dial. Sent it back to them requested a replacement and they didn't have any in stock. They said they'd just "repair" it and send it back to me. I told them I'd prefer a refund. They obliged. I asked them to let me know when they got more in stock so I buy one. A couple days later they were back in stock on their site. I emailed them asking if they got more or just "repaired" mine and were reselling it. They repaired mine and were selling it as new. Not cool. Also, the whole process of returning it took way to long for them to even allow me to return it.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

LIW is not selling squale anymore. at least not in the webpage.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Maradonio said:


> LIW is not selling squale anymore. at least not in the webpage.


They've never sold them from their LIW website. They're sold on SqualeWatches.com, which is LIW.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> First of all, Squale USA is not Long Island Watch. Two very different entities. They have no affiliation whatsoever. LIW is the authorized AD in the US. Squale USA is the distributor.
> 
> This topic comes up every so often. Not to be a jerk, but there are plenty of posts of every AD (good and bad of each) throughout this entire thread. No matter the manufacturer, no matter the brand of watch, no matter the AD, there will always be some issues. IMO it isn't reflective of the brand but rather the AD. Though not always. Watches likely leave manufacturers in good shape and get damaged in transit or by the AD as a display watch. It's up to the AD to inspect watches before they leave their store. I have a feeling that many of them don't.
> 
> ...


Damn man.

Well, that explains it. Refurbished watches getting sold as new.

It seems to me that you're better off buying in person or 2nd hand from a trusted source.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoeless34 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> They've never sold them from their LIW website. They're sold on SqualeWatches.com, which is LIW.


Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

lorsban said:


> Damn man.
> 
> Well, that explains it. Refurbished watches getting sold as new.
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Put an oyster on it


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> Put an oyster on it
> 
> View attachment 8059450
> View attachment 8059458
> ...


Looks great. More details please.


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

for those US based, where you buy yours beside the Singapore retailer?


----------



## groverofl (May 9, 2016)

MrCairo, where did you purchase your oyster bracelet? I am thinking about picking up a 1521 but would prefer a SS bracelet that is NOT the mesh.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

May 10th ...
Squale blue surfer by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

thewire said:


> for those US based, where you buy yours beside the Singapore retailer?


Best place to buy one, IMO, is second hand from a reputable seller. If you're inclined to buy new my favorites are (in no particular order):
Thewatch.boutique
Pageandcooper.com
Squale.de (German AD)
Squale.ch (Squale direct)

I cannot recommend SqualeWatches.com. I've said it once and I'll say it a million times again.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> Best place to buy one, IMO, is second hand from a reputable seller. If you're inclined to buy new my favorites are (in no particular order):
> Thewatch.boutique
> Pageandcooper.com
> Squale.de (German AD)
> ...


+1

With 2nd hand sellers you can request clear pics and agree on specific arrangements for possible issues just in case.

When I got my Squale I was just too excited over the price that I didn't notice the missing lume pip. It was the seller who even pointed it out.

So I saw it and thought the price was still reasonable and went ahead with it. I just fixed the issue myself...

Before:










After:










I also buffed the bracelet so it looks 90%.

With online sellers maybe you can request them to check it out first prior to shipping. Maybe they'd even agree to pic requests.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Mrcairo:

Your watch looks fantastic. That bracelet combo looks fantastic. And your pictures look fantastic.

mrcairo for the win!!!


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

I am thinking I really have to have one of the blue ones like yours mrcairo


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

NM-1 said:


> Looks great. More details please.





groverofl said:


> MrCairo, where did you purchase your oyster bracelet? I am thinking about picking up a 1521 but would prefer a SS bracelet that is NOT the mesh.


I got this particular bracelet (20 mm oyster with straight end links) from this seller on eBay. Links seem solid and held together by screws. I have the all-polished 1521 so I thought an oyster with polished center links would be the ticket here. If you have the brushed versions you may want to have a look at the Strapcode offerings. I used to own one of their straight end oysters (albeit at 22mm) and they're really good quality bracelets, heavy but comfortable.

I imagine straight end link Jubilee bracelets would also look great but I couldn't find one so easily for 20mm (strapcode only has them at 22, ebay seems to come up only with curved end links).



dZeak said:


> Mrcairo:
> 
> Your watch looks fantastic. That bracelet combo looks fantastic. And your pictures look fantastic.
> 
> mrcairo for the win!!!


Haha, thanks!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

SVTFreak said:


> I am thinking I really have to have one of the blue ones like yours mrcairo


Mine is actually the bog standard black polished version!  sometimes the AR coating gives it a blue tinge, and the matte bezel reflects sky light in an interesting way (sometimes tending to dark green or even purple!)


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

MrCairo said:


> Mine is actually the bog standard black polished version!  sometimes the AR coating gives it a blue tinge, and the matte bezel reflects sky light in an interesting way (sometimes tending to dark green or even purple!)


I actually meant like lorabans but my laziness I didn't look at right name. However, yours is incredible the way it reflects light like you say!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

I joined the club today when my 1521 ocean blasted arrived.
First impression was that it looked a lot smaller than the specs suggested. I was wearing a seiko gen 2 monster at the time, which I thought was similar in specs.
I do like the matte blue dial and bezel together with the blasted case.
The play in the bezel is way more than I was expecting too. It has a whole division of play. Is this comparable to others? I haven't had a 60 click bezel before either. A review I read on worn and wound stated that his 1521 had zero play...
Have put it on a navy blue isofrane. Pics to come soon.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

74notserpp said:


> I joined the club today when my 1521 ocean blasted arrived.
> First impression was that it looked a lot smaller than the specs suggested. I was wearing a seiko gen 2 monster at the time, which I thought was similar in specs.
> I do like the matte blue dial and bezel together with the blasted case.
> The play in the bezel is way more than I was expecting too. It has a whole division of play. Is this comparable to others? I haven't had a 60 click bezel before either. A review I read on worn and wound stated that his 1521 had zero play...
> ...


The play is common in the newer models. Particularly the ones with the screw bezels. The bezel is designed to easily be turned while diving. That said, you can increased the tension by playing with the click spring. Increasing/decreasing the curve.

I have an older model without the bezel screws and while the bezel turns quite easily, there isn't any play between clicks. The bezel rarely turns on its own.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

My tiger saying hi.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8088730
> 
> My tiger saying hi.


Welcome to WUS,that's a hell of an intro!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8088730
> 
> My tiger saying hi.


I am REALLY getting sick of the automatic double posting!Why can't admin fix this problem?


----------



## Il_Maestro (Apr 25, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Best place to buy one, IMO, is second hand from a reputable seller. If you're inclined to buy new my favorites are (in no particular order):
> Thewatch.boutique
> Pageandcooper.com
> Squale.de (German AD)
> ...


Do you have any recommendations for buying second hand other than Watchrecon, Chrono24 and eBay? I am looking for a 1545 Blue ray and haven't seen one anywhere. I live in the UK.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Il_Maestro said:


> Do you have any recommendations for buying second hand other than Watchrecon, Chrono24 and eBay? I am looking for a 1545 Blue ray and haven't seen one anywhere. I live in the UK.


Wait until one comes up on the forums. That's what I did.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8088730
> 
> My tiger saying hi.


Absolutely fantastic !!! Wow !


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Nope.

Just buy it here:
http://www.thewatch.boutique/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=512&search=Squale+1545


----------



## Il_Maestro (Apr 25, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Nope.
> 
> Just buy it here:
> http://www.thewatch.boutique/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=512&search=Squale+1545


Sadly TheWatch.Boutique doesn't have the 1545 blue ray right now. He says they will get more in September 

Asrar who runs the boutique is a super helpful person tho. Definitely worth checking out.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Il_Maestro said:


> Sadly TheWatch.Boutique doesn't have the 1545 blue ray right now. He says they will get more in September
> 
> Asrar who runs the boutique is a super helpful person tho. Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Interesting. Why would they list it to buy on their website if they don't have it in stock?

Agreed, though, Asrar is top notch!


----------



## Il_Maestro (Apr 25, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Interesting. Why would they list it to buy on their website if they don't have it in stock?
> 
> Agreed, though, Asrar is top notch!


Yes. I went as far as paying for the watch before discovering they didn't have it, which isn't great. But Asrar was super apologetic and helpful.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Il_Maestro said:


> Yes. I went as far as paying for the watch before discovering they didn't have it, which isn't great. But Asrar was super apologetic and helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Yes, Asrar was super helpful for me as well.

He has been working close with me to get a 1521 Sunburst blue and make sure the QC is top notch on the watch. I have dealt with several AD's from Squale and Asrar seems to be one of the best, if not the best. |>


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

What's it like to order from Bahrain into the U.S.? Do we pay some type of customs fee? Does it come fast? If we use PayPal will it give us the worst exchange rate ever and wind up costing more? I'm thinking about contacting him but these are my concerns (and perhaps others). 

P.S. I've seen Asrar's posts and he's been a gentleman on the forums. That I know.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> What's it like to order from Bahrain into the U.S.? Do we pay some type of customs fee? Does it come fast? If we use PayPal will it give us the worst exchange rate ever and wind up costing more? I'm thinking about contacting him but these are my concerns (and perhaps others).
> 
> P.S. I've seen Asrar's posts and he's been a gentleman on the forums. That I know.


I bought a 1521 Blue Ocean watch from him a while back. He shipped via FedEx air and it arrived within a week. Actually I think it was like 5 days. Packing was superb with some extras included in the package. Custom charge from fedex was like $24. He offers the option to checkout using US dollars so there isn't a hit on exchange rates. Just change the pricing to US dollars on his site. What you see on this site is what you pay. I think shipping is free as well if I remember right. His pricing is competitive and service is top notch! I wouldn't ever hesitate doing business with him.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

DonnieAles said:


> Yes, Asrar was super helpful for me as well.
> 
> He has been working close with me to get a 1521 Sunburst blue and make sure the QC is top notch on the watch. I have dealt with several AD's from Squale and Asrar seems to be one of the best, if not the best. |>


I would agree with this statement as well. He's very responsive, honest, polite and a true gentleman.


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

Last pic of this beauty before his travel to a new owner, farewell my friend!


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey Squale fans/owners. Not sure if this is the place for this post, but I couldn't find a squale subforum in which to ask this question. 

My Squale Pan Am has been running perfectly for the past month since I got it. This morning though, I woke up and my watch was off...way off. It was 7:30am but the watch was showing something like 2:15am and the date was halfway between yesterday and today. 

I've never had this happen before, so I reset the watch and it seems to be running perfectly again. Anyone ever had this happen to them, or have a recommendation about what I should do about it? (Service time? etc) If it matters to those offering opinions, the watch never leaves my wrist at any point. Sleep in it, shower in it, ride my bike with it (if vibration could be the cause) so it definitely doesn't get babied but there was no impact to it or anything that would have caused it to stop. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Back4Seconds said:


> Hey Squale fans/owners. Not sure if this is the place for this post, but I couldn't find a squale subforum in which to ask this question.
> 
> My Squale Pan Am has been running perfectly for the past month since I got it. This morning though, I woke up and my watch was off...way off. It was 7:30am but the watch was showing something like 2:15am and the date was halfway between yesterday and today.
> 
> ...


Maybe it just needs cleaning or something.

Just take it to your watch tech.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

lorsban said:


> Maybe it just needs cleaning or something.
> 
> Just take it to your watch tech.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a lube problem.


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

Will do. I'll see what they say at my local shop. It happened again tonight so it's definitely a recurring issue now. Stops at this position and the minute hand continues to sweep but the rest of the watch doesn't advance with it.










Just so I'm prepared when I go to my local shop, what's the average cost to solve this type of issue? Or does it vary too much to estimate?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Back4Seconds said:


> Will do. I'll see what they say at my local shop. It happened again tonight so it's definitely a recurring issue now. Stops at this position and the minute hand continues to sweep but the rest of the watch doesn't advance with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked to my local guy about fixing a 2893-2 movement and he told me $65 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I didn't do it


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

DonnieAles said:


> I talked to my local guy about fixing a 2893-2 movement and he told me $65 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I didn't do it


Seems reasonable compared to paying $30-$50 for shipping to get it fixed. I'd do it.


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

Quick update, did a search on the forums and saw some issues with the rolex gmt master ii having the same problem. They suggested pushing it through several dates manually by advancing the actual hour hand (which on the rolex moves independently but you get the point) and after doing so for about six dates (13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18) I reset the watch and advanced it to about 11pm and let it continue from there. This way I could monitor it while awake to see how it progressed through the date change. Fortunately, the watch advanced normally through the date section. I then set the watch to the correct time of day and when I awoke this morning the problem was gone. 

Time will tell how it holds up from here, and perhaps it's those specific dates (16-18) that have the problem, as opposed to the rest. But for what it's worth it clicked over to 19 nicely this morning, here's hoping the trend continues. Wanted to post this here in case anyone else runs into a similar situation. Rotate that date manually a few times before you drop it off for 2 weeks to be serviced.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Loving this watch.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

squalepvd gtr by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8173074
> 
> 
> Loving this watch.


Don't see a lot of these - very nice!


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Joined the club and bought this lovely piece of hardware from Gnomon. No issues at all. Arrived in 4 days.


----------



## SBC1986 (May 2, 2016)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8173074
> 
> 
> Loving this watch.


Great combo! What is that strap.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Broten said:


> Joined the club and bought this lovely piece of hardware from Gnomon. No issues at all. Arrived in 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 8187050


Looks great! I am a big fan of the GMT.

If you are ever trying to different straps, highly recommend a perlon strap. Really fits well and gives it a unique look.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

DonnieAles said:


> Looks great! I am a big fan of the GMT.
> 
> If you are ever trying to different straps, highly recommend a perlon strap. Really fits well and gives it a unique look.


I'll be honest, I don't think I ever want to change the strap on it. The ONLY thing I would like to do is "brush" finish the bezel. It's too "chromey" for me. Needs to be toned down. When you are wearing it in direct sunlight the ceramic bezel insert should be the show piece, but the bezel itself always seems to shine brighter.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

SBC1986 said:


> Great combo! What is that strap.


Thanks, that's a Bonetto Cinturini Model 300D Rubber Deployment


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peppe (Mar 12, 2014)

Just joined the "club" when picking this beauty up about a week ago. Love it! Finally found one with the NOS case without the logo. Had to get a Phoenix NATO for it right away 

I also want an orange NATO for it and would like to try the Martac, but it only comes with brushed hardware and I am not sure that will look nice with the polished case. What do you think? Anyone who can act as a style advisor? 









Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Found this blue fabric strap in the mall. Reminds me of my old blue Tag Heuer F1, with a blue dial/bezel and rubber strap.


















Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

I am not able to see squake 1545 on their website anymore...

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Il_Maestro (Apr 25, 2016)

spirit.varun said:


> I am not able to see squake 1545 on their website anymore...
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


Squale told me that the 1545 will be available in July only from Gnomon watches. Asrar at thewatch.boutique said he expected to get more in September.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Il_Maestro said:


> Squale told me that the 1545 will be available in July only from Gnomon watches. Asrar at thewatch.boutique said he expected to get more in September.


Is it all versions of the 1545? Including the GMT version or just the regular 1545 that are in scarcity?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2 Squales 1545s, the brown is 40mm and the gmt is 42mm


----------



## Il_Maestro (Apr 25, 2016)

DonnieAles said:


> Is it all versions of the 1545? Including the GMT version or just the regular 1545 that are in scarcity?


Just the regular 1545. I bought a GMT version from Gnomon that arrive yesterday (which is a thing of gorgeousness, btw).


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks, this is helpful...


Il_Maestro said:


> Squale told me that the 1545 will be available in July only from Gnomon watches. Asrar at thewatch.boutique said he expected to get more in September.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Deserves a better matching strap. I don't currently have a 20mm grey with polished keepers & buckle - but nonetheless the grey brings out the blue quite nicely!


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

GoodLord said:


> Deserves a better matching strap. I don't currently have a 20mm grey with polished keepers & buckle - but nonetheless the grey brings out the blue quite nicely!
> 
> View attachment 8237242


Wow looks awesome! Got mine coming in a couple days! Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Grey is a nice go to for the Blue 1521. I highly recommend the one in the link below. Their NATOs are awesome!! I have a 7.15" wrist and their extra long straps are perfect because you can fold over the excess through both keepers.

http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...ato-strap-gray-20-mm-22-mm?variant=2010953156


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Grey is a nice go to for the Blue 1521. I highly recommend the one in the link below. Their NATOs are awesome!! I have a 7.15" wrist and their extra long straps are perfect because you can fold over the excess through both keepers.
> 
> Extra Long Premium NATO strap Gray - Cheapest NATO Straps


Many thanks H. for the above URL link.

I have a fair few G10/Nato type straps ...albeit the vast majority being 24mm in width.

Big fan of Gnomon/Dievas, Cincy Strap Works and Zuludiver ...but I'll be happy to try one or two from CheapestNatoStraps too.

Regards

Mark


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

GoodLord said:


> Many thanks H. for the above URL link.
> 
> I have a fair few G10/Nato type straps ...albeit the vast majority being 24mm in width.
> 
> ...


Yeah...I own upwards of 50-60 NATOs. I've tried Gnomon, Dievas, Wrist Candy Watch Club (the worst), Red Rooster, and many many others. CNS have the best ones. Every once in a while they have sales with like 20-30% off. The quality is great and the extra long ones are the best!! Go for their "Premium" ones. Those are the ones like the most.

Not all of these are from CNS but the vast majority are.

**i have zero affiliation with CNS. just giving honest personal feedback**


----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Yeah...I own upwards of 50-60 NATOs. I've tried Gnomon, Dievas, Wrist Candy Watch Club (the worst), Red Rooster, and many many others. CNS have the best ones. Every once in a while they have sales with like 20-30% off. The quality is great and the extra long ones are the best!! Go for their "Premium" ones. Those are the ones like the most.
> 
> Not all of these are from CNS but the vast majority are.
> 
> **i have zero affiliation with CNS. just giving honest personal feedback**


Thanks for the NATO strap tip. I was actually considering CNS for my next batch of NATO strap purchases. I've also heard a lot of great things time and time again about clockworksynergy and watchgecko. Have you bought straps or ever handled NATOs from either of them? I'd be extremely curious to hear your comparison if you have.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

bsg273 said:


> Thanks for the NATO strap tip. I was actually considering CNS for my next batch of NATO strap purchases. I've also heard a lot of great things time and time again about clockworksynergy and watchgecko. Have you bought straps or ever handled NATOs from either of them? I'd be extremely curious to hear your comparison if you have.


I have bought the Milanese bracelet from Watch Gecko and it is exactly the same bracelet that Squale sells for a third of the price. Just doesn't have the Squale branding on it.

I have a couple NATOs from CWS that I got on Amazon. They're ok but nothing to brag about at all. They're average at best and a bit short for my liking.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. Here is my Eaglestar Squale that I just picked up. Had the battery replaced and some haziness on the crystal cleaned up. Removing the case back was a PITA but I guess that means it's really waterproof??? The watch looks good and feels solid on the wrist. The dial lume is useless but the bezel still glows which is cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsg273 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> I have bought the Milanese bracelet from Watch Gecko and it is exactly the same bracelet that Squale sells for a third of the price. Just doesn't have the Squale branding on it.
> 
> I have a couple NATOs from CWS that I got on Amazon. They're ok but nothing to brag about at all. They're average at best and a bit short for my liking.


Awesome, great critiques. May I also pick your brain further and throw timefactors and natostrapco into the mix (if applicable in your collection)?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

bsg273 said:


> Awesome, great critiques. May I also pick your brain further and throw timefactors and natostrapco into the mix (if applicable in your collection)?


Can't say I've ever bought anything from either of them.

I'll throw in that Resco Instruments NATOs are some of my favorites as well. They only have 5 colors but they're awesome. They're heavy duty yet soft and comfortable.

http://rescoinstruments.com/products/resco-thin-nylon-strap


----------



## WatchGecko.com (Nov 13, 2015)

Hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend!

Tim


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

WatchGecko.com said:


> View attachment 8259193
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend!
> ...


Actually here is the USA it is Memorial Day weekend.A day to remember those who paid the ULTIMATE price for our freedom but thanks for the sentiment...PS:Beautiful watch!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Harley D's new Flat Tracker model...
Harly flat tracker Squale pvd by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, I'm a proud owner of a Squale Master 600M black and now considering to buy a blue one. Anybody an idea where to find a great second-hand Master 600M in blue?


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

A quick follow up to my 1521 review. At the time I wrote it, I had the thought of modelling the 1521 case to explore its geometry. A few months later, and I've finally had a bit of spare time in which to do that, sort of. Here's a draft of a 39 mm watch case generated with cones just as the 1521 case is. However, here I've modelled an angled bezel (basically because I like them); this tilts the design more towards an Explorer style, but the point about the cone geometry still holds; it offers a nice way to get curvature to the lugs that integrates smoothly with the rest of the case. Next step is to get the dimensions of a commodity movement (such as the ETA 2824) and work out the rest of the case and the caseback. Would be tempted to get a 3D printed prototype at that point.


__
https://flic.kr/p/Hy51Fs


__
https://flic.kr/p/HbHA41


__
https://flic.kr/p/HB2tUT


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

Also, can't seem to get image embedding to work at the moment ...


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

A few renders: not the best but gives an idea of the shape. I think the 1521 would adapt well to an angled bezel design (a bit like the Tudor Black Bay 36?). The model now has a block the shape and size of an ETA 2824 inside it, so thickness is realistic (I think). Has a 2 mm thick crystal. Needs a crown next, I guess.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

charlie__ said:


> A few renders: not the best but gives an idea of the shape. I think the 1521 would adapt well to an angled bezel design (a bit like the Tudor Black Bay 36?). The model now has a block the shape and size of an ETA 2824 inside it, so thickness is realistic (I think). Has a 2 mm thick crystal. Needs a crown next, I guess.
> View attachment 8267018
> 
> View attachment 8267026
> ...


How realistic do you think this project is to being competed? Because I have always thought about this but wasn't sure if it could be done. But 3D printing makes sense!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

Getting a 3D prototype not hard - might even try to get a metal one, depending on cost. But I reckon it would only be to test shape and size. Haven't looked into actual manufacturing yet - although it's tempting!

The numbers here are specially drawn btw. Watch typography usually really bugs me, but some of the conventions are nice - numerals 2 & 4 often have a traditional and quite appealing shape. The fact that numbers go to double digits in part of the dial makes watch type layout a bit challenging: similarly with date windows where sometimes it's a single digit and sometimes two, all needing to fill the same space. Hence some very stretched numerals often seen there. So here I thought it would be nice to make each number fill a notional square. 10 & 12 are slightly wider. Diagonal stroke of the 4 is 60 degrees, to harmonise with baton layout. Same numeral designs could be used for a date wheel without modification. 6 needs more work though.

The 2016 Rolex Air King shows what can go wrong with numerals. Modern Rolex Explorer II bezel also a bit poor, imo. Reckon no off the shelf typeface - Eurostile etc. - will truly work on a watch.


----------



## djpsynchro (May 29, 2016)

great looking watch


----------



## djpsynchro (May 29, 2016)

Great color combo


WichitaViajero said:


> My newest acquisition:
> 
> Squale 1545Y Horizon GMT diver Batman insert 30 Atmos (limited edition, only 100 made)
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchGecko.com (Nov 13, 2015)

Another Squale from the collection, The Y1545!

Tim


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

my 1545 Militaire....
squale militaire by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

60's Master 1000m


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

gr8sw said:


> 60's Master 1000m


What a stunner. I'm drooling all over the place over here!!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thrilled to join the club. This guy just arrived today.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchGecko.com (Nov 13, 2015)

Hope you all have a great weekend!

Tim


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

My PVD says hi!
hand over rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


CLEANUP ON AISLE TWO!!! Cuz I just shhhhh myself!!!!

Oh oh oh....


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wow that looks great man, honestly awesome piece, very unique!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

I just purchased the blue sun burst Squale 1521 from Asrar at the Watch Boutique and wanted to share some photos/stories.

Asrar was beyond friendly the entire time and made sure to get me the watch directly from Squale. He didn't have any in stock for quite some time but got a piece directly from the makers of it. He included some great straps at no additional cost and highly recommend working with him.

The watch is beautiful, the bezel has great action. I am super happy the quality on it so high. I have a 1545 GMT and the 1521 feels much different in build. Both very high quality but the 1521 action is different, in a good way.

Just wanted to share some feedback, I know people have different experiences with AD's but Asrar was great in my experience and thought he deserved a shout out.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DonnieAles said:


> I just purchased the blue sun burst Squale 1521
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning combination,congrats!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought mine from Asrar too and got great service. Here is mine!
blue cord by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

T. Wong said:


> I bought mine from Asrar too and got great service. Here is mine!
> blue cord by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


He is a great individual to work with. This watch is just so damn clean! Yours looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Delighted to see & read that you gents are enjoying your new 'blues' so much.

Mine says 'Hi'!

Shots taken c/o of my LG G4 on or near the beach I hope to be back on in 3 weeks time!

I think it's a fabulous summer/beach watch!

M.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

GoodLord said:


> Delighted to see & read that you gents are enjoying your new 'blues' so much.
> 
> Mine says 'Hi'!
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more about the summer time watch. It's colors just pop and I get so many compliments on the piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Yup, this shade of blue and the mesh make a great combo! One of the nicer watches in the collection...
Squale blue surfer by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Today's desk diver.


----------



## WatchGecko.com (Nov 13, 2015)

Another on wrist shot, this time its the 1521/026 in Yellow!

Tim


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Has anyone ever used these quick spring release bars on the 1521? Do you think they would work on the Milanese bracelet?

http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c.../quick-release-spring-bars?variant=7686413893

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Another question guys...is there a work around to selling a watch on the forums? I just found out that I have to have 100+ posts in order to sell a watch on these forums. Any suggestions? I am looking to sell my Squale 30 ATMOS 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amr Halim (Apr 25, 2016)

DonnieAles said:


> Another question guys...is there a work around to selling a watch on the forums? I just found out that I have to have 100+ posts in order to sell a watch on these forums. Any suggestions? I am looking to sell my Squale 30 ATMOS
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can I see a pic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Amr Halim said:


> Can I see a pic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sure thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spirit.varun (Feb 11, 2016)

DonnieAles said:


> Another question guys...is there a work around to selling a watch on the forums? I just found out that I have to have 100+ posts in order to sell a watch on these forums. Any suggestions? I am looking to sell my Squale 30 ATMOS
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually no, I didn't realize it bit with infraction :-(

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

DonnieAles said:


> Another question guys...is there a work around to selling a watch on the forums? I just found out that I have to have 100+ posts in order to sell a watch on these forums. Any suggestions? I am looking to sell my Squale 30 ATMOS
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you found the workaround.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

imagwai said:


> I think you found the workaround.


Bingo haha

If anyone has any questions on the piece please PM me as I don't want to spam the board. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

Mine arrived today; what an amazing watch. Simply love it 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Sickoo said:


> Mine arrived today; what an amazing watch. Simply love it
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


that orange band really sets off the watch. I just ordered one from Cheap Nato Straps based off of the recommendations on this board.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Swimming with my tiger.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

edchys said:


> Swimming with my tiger.
> View attachment 8392514
> 
> View attachment 8392538
> ...


These are essentially Tiger Sharks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I am interested in purchasing a Squale 1521. Can anyone recommend a good dealer (I am located in the US)?

I know there is Squale Watches | Swiss Made | Free Shipping but have read some mixed reviews. Also, Squale but apparently they don't respond to emails.

I really don't want to spend close to $1000 for a watch and receive no support should something go wrong.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

freight said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am interested in purchasing a Squale 1521. Can anyone recommend a good dealer (I am located in the US)?
> 
> ...


I personally have worked with a few different ADs (Squale USA aka Long Island Watches, Gnomon and The Watch Boutique).

My personal favorite has been The Watch Boutique and the owner Asrar. The guy is super friendly and goes out of his way to get you want you want. His prices are very competitive too. Highly recommended and I bet others will agree to that statement. He is good with emails too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

freight said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am interested in purchasing a Squale 1521. Can anyone recommend a good dealer (I am located in the US)?
> 
> ...


I ordered my 1521 blue from Squale Watches which is essentially island watches. Mine came in 2 days on the free shipping (New York to San Francisco) and was in perfect condition.

I also asked several questions prior to ordering and I got prompt and helpful responses.

Gnomon had them as well but I've never ordered through them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

DonnieAles said:


> I personally have worked with a few different ADs (Squale USA aka Long Island Watches, Gnomon and The Watch Boutique).
> 
> My personal favorite has been The Watch Boutique and the owner Asrar. The guy is super friendly and goes out of his way to get you want you want. His prices are very competitive too. Highly recommended and I bet others will agree to that statement. He is good with emails too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur with this statement. I cannot recommend LIW aka SqualeWatches.com. Asrar at www.thewatch.boutique ships usually same day via FedEx or DHL 2-day international shipping for free. You'll always be recommended to go through the AD that you buy from and LIW has been known to offer shoddy work on repairs.

Aside from that, I'd also highly recommend buying used from here from a reputable forum member. It'll save you some money on the front end and you know exactly what you're getting. Buying used from here you get the exact watch that you know has a history with the current owner. Typically they'll offer you feedback about the history and condition of the watch. If you ever have issues with the watch, the cost of getting a 2824 movement serviced from a reputable watch shop is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Trainio (Feb 20, 2015)

Greetings, trying out a finer mesh with the Vintage Master.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Monday 13th June in Japan...wet outside...
squale blue wavecurl montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Well the Squale 30 ATMOS I had for sale sold quick. Piece of advice for anyone looking to sell a watch. This forum is an excellent source and so is MyWatchMart.com. No minimum posts needed. 

Hope the new owner loves it! Time for me to get some new straps for the 1521 now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulsar (Jun 30, 2007)

Hwkaholic said:


> I concur with this statement. I cannot recommend LIW aka SqualeWatches.com. Asrar at www.thewatch.boutique ships usually same day via FedEx or DHL 2-day international shipping for free. You'll always be recommended to go through the AD that you buy from and LIW has been known to offer shoddy work on repairs.
> 
> Aside from that, I'd also highly recommend buying used from here from a reputable forum member. It'll save you some money on the front end and you know exactly what you're getting. Buying used from here you get the exact watch that you know has a history with the current owner. Typically they'll offer you feedback about the history and condition of the watch. If you ever have issues with the watch, the cost of getting a 2824 movement serviced from a reputable watch shop is relatively inexpensive.


Hi there,

I'm still new to Squale am and hoping to acquire one soon. Just wondering is it ok to purchase it direct off the Squale website?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

pulsar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm still new to Squale am and hoping to acquire one soon. Just wondering is it ok to purchase it direct off the Squale website?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Of course. Depending on what you're willing to spend. There are other sites who's prices are a little better.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Of course. Depending on what you're willing to spend. There are other sites who's prices are a little better.


Agreed with Hwkaholic, nothing wrong with purchasing from this site but there are other options. Take a look a few posts back and there are some options provided.

Best of luck and look forward to joining the group!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Digging the new strap. Hardware color matches the case.

The 50 Atmos has a NOS "T Swiss Made T" dial and factory domed sapphire. I suspect these dials are actually lumed with C3 since they need light to charge, but it doesn't glow like the newer non-"T" dials on my Squale 50 Atmos Satinato's.

- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

AleSKX said:


> Digging the new strap. Hardware color matches the case.
> 
> The 50 Atmos has a NOS "T Swiss Made T" dial and factory domed sapphire. I suspect these dials are actually lumed with C3, but don't glow like the newer non-"T" dials.
> 
> ...


Do you have any other shots?! Watch/band look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

DonnieAles said:


> Do you have any other shots?! Watch/band look great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Thanks! As requested.

- AleSKX

Sent via my TRS80.


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

I buy all my Squale and Steinhart and others from Gnomon and cannot compliment them enough for their professionalism. 
I had the chance to visit their boutique in Singapore last week when I was there for work. And I am impressed how they can be in a upmarket mall and still selling watches at this competitive price. They are just 1 minute walk away from the hotel I stay in.

Anders showed me around their boutique and their service centre. If all things being equal, I do not see why anyone should buy their Squale from anyone else. 
Admit it, they cannot always be the cheapest out there. But their prices are competitive and knowing that they have been around for years(10 years at least?) gives me the confidence that my watches will be well taken care of in years to come. 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

watchlover7023 said:


> I buy all my Squale and Steinhart and others from Gnomon and cannot compliment them enough for their professionalism.
> I had the chance to visit their boutique in Singapore last week when I was there for work. And I am impressed how they can be in a upmarket mall and still selling watches at this competitive price. They are just 1 minute walk away from the hotel I stay in.
> 
> Anders showed me around their boutique and their service centre. If all things being equal, I do not see why anyone should buy their Squale from anyone else.
> ...


That is cool that you were able to see the actual store! I am going to Geneva in July, I don't think there are any AD's there but I will be showing off my Squale upon arrival!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

My newest acquisition: PVD 1521










I had been wanting one for a while and saw one on eBay and made a low-ball offer and was surprised that it was accepted. I'm loving it!

Side by side with my "Opaco" blue version:


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice grab! I have the same two and installed the black mesh on the PVD one! Enjoy them!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Harly flat tracker Squale pvd by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Opaco black on a hand embossed tan strap.


----------



## bouncycoconut (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm very excited to have acquired my first "real" dive watch, a Squale 50 atmos Ref 1521 in Matte. It's been on my wrist ever since with a black NATO for a week now. Browsing through this thread, I noticed it looks really good on the mesh/milanese bracelet.

Problem is, I have tiny wrist at about 148mm. Does anyone know if the OEM Squale milanese bracelet is able to size down to fit me (since the lug to lug is about 49mm, it'll have to be shortened to about 100mm).

How about the Staib mesh bracelet? Does anyone have any experience with the 130mm length band and would know if it's possible to shorten it to about 100mm?

Thanks!


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

bouncycoconut said:


> I'm very excited to have acquired my first "real" dive watch, a Squale 50 atmos Ref 1521 in Matte. It's been on my wrist ever since with a black NATO for a week now. Browsing through this thread, I noticed it looks really good on the mesh/milanese bracelet.
> 
> Problem is, I have tiny wrist at about 148mm. Does anyone know if the OEM Squale milanese bracelet is able to size down to fit me (since the lug to lug is about 49mm, it'll have to be shortened to about 100mm).
> 
> ...


The OEM Squale mesh is fantastic and easily sizeable. It has small sections that are removable by taking out a few pins. I was able to do this myself in 5 mintes with by cheap plastic bracelet tool.

Congrats on your purchase.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> The OEM Squale mesh is fantastic and easily sizeable. It has small sections that are removable by taking out a few pins. I was able to do this myself in 5 mintes with by cheap plastic bracelet tool.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


But it won't fit a 5.5" wrist.

For anyone else considering the Squale Mesh, save yourself some money and buy the Watch Gecko Heavy Duty Mesh. They're exactly the same thing. Only the WG doesn't have the Squale logo on the clasp.


----------



## bouncycoconut (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the valuable info.

How about a 5"7' - 6" wrist if micro adjustments on the clasp are included as well?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

bouncycoconut said:


> Thanks for the valuable info.
> 
> How about a 5"7' - 6" wrist if micro adjustments on the clasp are included as well?


Here are the specs straight from Watch Gecko. Minimum length is 130 mm which is just under 5.2". So, seemingly I would think that would work. I have a 7.15" wrist and only took 16mm off of the length.

If you'd like, I can test the length of mine when I get home from my current business trip. Should be back this weekend.

Watch Strap Specification
Maximum length: 175mm
Thickness: 4.2mm
Material: 316L Stainless steel

Clasp Specification
Type: Fold-over with safety
Material: Stainless steel

Each removable link is 8mm in length and the minimum length of the strap is approximately 130mm. Supplied complete with stainless steel spring bars.


----------



## bouncycoconut (Jun 19, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Here are the specs straight from Watch Gecko. Minimum length is 130 mm which is just under 5.2". So, seemingly I would think that would work. I have a 7.15" wrist and only took 16mm off of the length.
> 
> If you'd like, I can test the length of mine when I get home from my current business trip. Should be back this weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hwkaholic, but looks like it's too big. :-(
130mm min. + 48.5 lug-to-lug is too big for my 150mm wrist. It's so sad being a diver watch fan with tiny wrist.


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

Relaxing over the weekend with the Pan Am


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

This is mine but unfortunately without bezel insert.....


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

amoredimamma said:


> This is mine but unfortunately without bezel insert.....


I ordered a bezel insert from gnomon for my Blue Squale 20 atmos. Maybe you can try them as well.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

lorsban said:


> I ordered a bezel insert from gnomon for my Blue Squale 20 atmos. Maybe you can try them as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Something tells me that they don't make inserts for vintage pieces like that anymore.


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Something tells me that they don't make inserts for vintage pieces like that anymore.


I am afraid you are right. The old ones were in Bakelite, the first plastic to be produced....


----------



## bouncycoconut (Jun 19, 2016)

Perfect combo for Friday.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Alright folks. My wife and I joined the club today.

She got a vintage Y1515.










I got a blue 1521.










Here's the thing. I think she thought we were getting a de facto set and I was supposed to get a black one as well. So, I might be trading for a polished black one.

For now, I'm pleading ignorance and going to enjoy that beautiful blue. (Pics not mine).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBC1986 (May 2, 2016)

Does anyone know when the Squalematic comes out? Love that bezel and dial looks incredible.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

SBC1986 said:


> Does anyone know when the Squalematic comes out? Love that bezel and dial looks incredible.


I believe the original announcement of the watch said June...but it doesn't look to be the case anymore. I am also interested, that watch was 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Looking to purchase a 1521. Can anyone tell me what's the difference between a 1521-26 and 1521-26A? Thanks for the help. 


Sent using telepathy.


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions on a decent mesh band at a reasobable price for my 1521? Thanks!  









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Sickoo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a decent mesh band at a reasobable price for my 1521? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is an exact replica mesh bracelet that you can get for the 1521. I don't remember the name but take a look back a couple pages on here and you will see it being discussed! Best of luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd like to join.........


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Vintage Squale Looks.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sickoo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on a decent mesh band at a reasobable price for my 1521? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watchgecko has a milanese mesh that is exactly the same as the squale official one except it lacks the squale branding on the fold over clasp. It's $50 on Watchgecko vs $150 for the squale official one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> Watchgecko has a milanese mesh that is exactly the same as the squale official one except it lacks the squale branding on the fold over clasp. It's $50 on Watchgecko vs $150 for the squale official one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


The Watch Gecko one varies in price depending on exchange rate I believe. Last week it was $72 now it's $65.

https://www.watchgecko.com/heavy-duty-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> The Watch Gecko one varies in price depending on exchange rate I believe. Last week it was $72 now it's $65.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/heavy-duty-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php


Interesting, last I checked it was around 52. Didn't realize they varied so greatly.

I bought the Squale version before I knew there was a cheaper option. It's a fantastic mesh and I think it's good value at about 60.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> Interesting, last I checked it was around 52. Didn't realize they varied so greatly.
> 
> I bought the Squale version before I knew there was a cheaper option. It's a fantastic mesh and I think it's good value at about 60.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


With WatchGecko being in the UK, the price is £48 for the mesh. So whatever the exchange rate is , that is what you'll pay. Still an excellent choice at that price!


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

After my watch was going +15 sec a day i decided to open it and try to adjust the time. After 2 attempts i managed to get +1 sec a day, not bad! So my question is, did i ruin the water resistance by opening the watch?


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

Here is a picture..

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Sickoo said:


> After my watch was going +15 sec a day i decided to open it and try to adjust the time. After 2 attempts i managed to get +1 sec a day, not bad! So my question is, did i ruin the water resistance by opening the watch?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Nice job. I love how easy it is to adjust the ETA 2824-2 with the microscrew.
Your water resistance _should_ be fine provided that 1) the gasket is not damaged/torn/kinked, 2) the gasket is clean, as well as the crevace where the gasket sits and the caseback lid, 3) you apply a light coat of silicone grease to the gasket, and 4) you tighten it back to where it was originally tightened to.

Just for added assurance, you can get it tested by a local watchmaker.


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

Got a Squale 1521 earlier this year, and then recently 1 turned quickly into 2!

Below are some photos of the newer Black Polished, and the older 1521 Ocean Blasted. The packaging (I do have other photos of the unboxing) is fantastic.

YOUR THOUGHTS: I have my eye on a new 2016 matte black glycine combat sub 'vanguard', so I feel like really the sensible thing to do (rather than buy 3 dive watches within 6 months) would be to sell one of these Squale's... but which one to sell??? 
My initial thoughts are to keep the ocean blasted, BUT I do find I just don't wear it that often... maybe it's just coz it's winter (in Aus), but it's just a little bit hard to pair with outfits, and not as versatile as the solid black polished. And for some reason the bezel is awesome on the black polished, and not great on the ocean blasted (despite being sold 6 months apart)

pics:


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's so cool!

Is that the stock bracelet? I wonder why they don't make them anymore.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

lorsban said:


> That's so cool!
> 
> Is that the stock bracelet? I wonder why they don't make them anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep, good eye. These end links were very scarcely produced. In 20 years of collecting squale I've encountered 2 of these oysters with end pieces. And I have them both!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm sure it's been discussed, but has squale stopped making the 1545s? They are hard to find and people want more than retail price for used models on eBay. I have a birthday coming up and was hoping to find a militare or a gmt, now the GMT's are going for $800?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Yep, good eye. These end links were very scarcely produced. In 20 years of collecting squale I've encountered 2 of these oysters with end pieces. And I have them both!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I really don't know what it is about end links that so many smaller companies have trouble sourcing/making them.

Halios had the same issue causing long delays on their Tropik.

What they should really do is order a huge bunch of end links and just do final fitting and finishing themselves.

Straps are great and all but sometimes there's just nothing like steel.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

lorsban said:


> I really don't know what it is about end links that so many smaller companies have trouble sourcing/making them.
> 
> Halios had the same issue causing long delays on their Tropik.
> 
> ...


Agreed!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

any sources for good oyster bracelets with straight end links that allows adjustments for small wrists too?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

kuang89 said:


> any sources for good oyster bracelets with straight end links that allows adjustments for small wrists too?


There are lots in amazon, strapcode. Hadley roma is one of the brands that make bracelets for example.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

That second one, with the colour of the strap, looks unbelievably good!


Thunderdaddy said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

hrobi said:


> That second one, with the colour of the strap, looks unbelievably good!


Thank you so much

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave (Apr 30, 2005)

cidcock said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed, but has squale stopped making the 1545s? They are hard to find and people want more than retail price for used models on eBay. I have a birthday coming up and was hoping to find a militare or a gmt, now the GMT's are going for $800?


Agreed. I am looking for a used Heritage, and prices are just plain silly. I am guessing as stock gets replenished prices will return to reasonable levels.


----------



## bouncycoconut (Jun 19, 2016)

My 130 mm version of the Staib milanese mesh bracelet finally arrived from TimeDesign.de - Wristwatches + Accessories !!!
With only 2 links removed, it fit my 148mm wrist perfectly! So beautiful and so comfortable.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Arrived yesterday. Just a stunner. The blue is truly amazing.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> Arrived yesterday. Just a stunner. The blue is truly amazing.


Wow,I can only say....you got good taste.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

picklepossy said:


> Arrived yesterday. Just a stunner. The blue is truly amazing.


I really hope this watch catches on more and more. Such a cool and unique piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. This watch is definitely different and that is what's so great about it.


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Squale Master Professional 600M BLACK.









Still looking for a Squale Master Professional 600M BLUE!


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lume is pretty poor btw....


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

horloge40 said:


> Lume is pretty poor btw....
> 
> View attachment 8635530


That looks pretty good to me!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

horloge40 said:


> Squale Master Professional 600M BLACK.
> 
> View attachment 8632330
> 
> ...


http://www.thewatch.boutique/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_68&product_id=510


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

The mesh from watchgecko has finally arrived and i got to say that the quality is pretty good for the price.









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

This is a great combo!
by orchids by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Lume marker at 35 min dropped off


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

horloge40 said:


> Lume is pretty poor btw....
> 
> View attachment 8635530


Yeah if you're used to seiko, this isn't that great.

Better than steinhart tho.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8674906
> 
> 
> Lume marker at 35 min dropped off


Really??? Oh man what a bummer.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Question for everyone. I recently cleaned my 1521 with a spray jewelry cleaner that I got for my wife to make her ring shine. After using the cleaner on the watch, I notice that the bezel is a lot more loose. 

Any advice/feedback/guesses as to why this is? It isn't a major concern but I do notice it is a bit easier to turn and adjust than before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Recently I swapped the original matte dial for a sunburst, the one that comes with the polished version. I bought it directly at Squale. To me this is the best combi. Now I only have to look at a blasted mesh strap. So far I found nothing...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

malus65 said:


> View attachment 8694690
> 
> 
> View attachment 8694714
> ...


More pictures please. And where did you get that strap??


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

OK 

























The strap is made by a Belgian watch friend, he has a FB page under the name Trapped Leather works.


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

malus65 said:


> View attachment 8694690
> 
> 
> View attachment 8694714
> ...


Really beautiful combo. I didnt know that you can bay spare parts for the 1521. Where exactly did you purchese the dial? Because i want to buy a couple of original clasps with the Squale logo.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Sickoo said:


> Really beautiful combo. I didnt know that you can bay spare parts for the 1521. Where exactly did you purchese the dial? Because i want to buy a couple of original clasps with the Squale logo.
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


I've bought parts directly from Squale. Just send them an email and see if they'll oblige.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's the best leather strap/watch combo I have ever seen!!!!!



malus65 said:


> View attachment 8694690
> 
> 
> View attachment 8694714
> ...


----------



## SBC1986 (May 2, 2016)

Taking this beauty off has been a real problem--to the point that i am thinking of selling a few neglected watches from my collection. I love how subtle the patina has settled in. This has been literally now been around the world diving, backpacking, running/ cycling and to one black tie dinner with me. I do always rinse with clean water after being in the ocean, but that is it.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

malus65 said:


> OK
> 
> View attachment 8700490
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, what do they charge for a strap like this?


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Don't mind at all, this was 35 Euro. Which is a fair price imho.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## jamestownoasis (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all, 

I know this may sound weird- and I hope to post a pic of it- but I just had my bezel replaced on my blue 50 ATMOS and all is (mostly) well, but I SWEAR there now seems to be some odd "rainbowish" distortion around the entire outer edge of the crystal when viewed at an angle.

I noticed it on my wrist driving back from the shop. I don't ever recall the crystal being anything but flat and clear-- at ANY angle. Is my recollection faulty? I actually hope so.

My watchmaker had a a HELLUVA time removing the bezel, by the way. I have the "older" case with the snap-on bezel. I know they have since switched to the 4 screw type as people were having such a hard time removing it.

I don't think my crystal is damaged...could this be some moisture, somehow? It almost looks like the rim of a soap bubble...picture that hazy rainbow effect around the edge of a bubble. It takes a certain angle to produce it, but like I said, I never recall seeing anything like this before.

!!!

thanks for any feedback.

James


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

jamestownoasis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this may sound weird- and I hope to post a pic of it- but I just had my bezel replaced on my blue 50 ATMOS and all is (mostly) well, but I SWEAR there now seems to be some odd "rainbowish" distortion around the entire outer edge of the crystal when viewed at an angle.
> 
> ...


Just a guess but probably something the shop used to assist the bezel work, either off or on, or both. Use a little shampoo on it under running water and see if that changes it.


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

I just want to say I do not often buy into hype. I have heard a lot a about Marc at Long Island, the North American Squale distributor. All good comments were what I heard but I must make my own response to the Long Island service. I had a watch with a messed up winding mechanism and after a few e-mails and shipping it back, I had my watch back in 48 hours and everything was great! After receiving a damaged watch and getting it replaced and having such a great experience was absolutely amazing! I would recommend shopping the North American Squale shop to my own family. I hope everyone has as good of an experience as I had, and I hope Marc Frankel stays around for a long time! God Bless, Michael Morrison.


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

.


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

This really looks great. Do you have any regrets with this watch or anything that isn't 100%?


picklepossy said:


>


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Morrison9155 said:


> This really looks great. Do you have any regrets with this watch or anything that isn't 100%?


Regrets??? Not at all. The best Squale IMHO. This version I much prefer over the older one.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wow! Gorgeous! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Got some new straps from WatchGecko. The Zuludiver (NATO) is awesome!! Easily one of the nicest NATOs I've ever had...and I have hundreds! The hardware is blasted and matches the case of the Blasted 1521 perfectly!! Length is a perfect 11.5" so the excess can be tucked back under both keepers....just how I like a NATO to be!

The leather is a fun summer strap that looks really nice and is comfy for summer heat. 
If you've never bought anything from WatchGecko, I can't recommend them enough!!


----------



## Texasjohn1970 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

Texasjohn1970 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> View attachment 8785538


Great looking PVD 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi all! Just got my first Squale after watching the TGV YouTube videos about 1 million times on the 1521 50 atmos. I love the look and fit. However, I'm a little disappointed with the accuracy of the movement. On the first day of wear I experienced a daily rate +8 spd (maybe even up to 10). An that was actually in a 10 hour period. I have standard sw 200s that perform better. Is there a break in period or should I come to expect this as it expected performance? Should I reach out to the AD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anyone have the Squale tropic and how does it fit?


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

10 seconds a day is normal.  10 seconds every 10 hours is like 25 seconds a day and thats borderline acceptable.. I probably wouldn't be cool with it.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Morrison9155 said:


> 10 seconds a day is normal. 10 seconds every 10 hours is like 25 seconds a day and thats borderline acceptable.. I probably wouldn't be cool with it.


Thanks for the response. I got the watch from gnomon watches in singapore (I'm on the east coast). A quick online search showed shipping prices to Singapore anywhere from $60 a $150. Should I just have a local watch repairer adjust the timing? Might be risking my warranty at that point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

miltdastilt said:


> Thanks for the response. I got the watch from gnomon watches in singapore (I'm on the east coast). A quick online search showed shipping prices to Singapore anywhere from $60 a $150. Should I just have a local watch repairer adjust the timing? Might be risking my warranty at that point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's a warranty claim, they should cover shipping. Contact Squale directly and see if it's something they'll cover under warranty. Bad thing about a warranty, if anyone other that an unauthorized repair shop opens it, you lose the warranty.

Contact Squale directly. They might give you the names of some watch makers in the states that you can send it to that will not void the warranty. But, I wouldn't send it to Squale USA. That's just me.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8797714


Still haven't gotten the lume market fixed?


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Is there not a warranty center in Ohio? If it is an international warranty I would want to sent it there over all the way back to Singapore if I'm on the US East coast



Hwkaholic said:


> If it's a warranty claim, they should cover shipping. Contact Squale directly and see if it's something they'll cover under warranty. Bad thing about a warranty, if anyone other that an unauthorized repair shop opens it, you lose the warranty.
> 
> Contact Squale directly. They might give you the names of some watch makers in the states that you can send it to that will not void the warranty. But, I wouldn't send it to Squale USA. That's just me.


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Is there not a warranty center in Ohio? If it is an international warranty I would want to sent it there over all the way back to Singapore if I'm on the US East coast


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sorry guys. Posting from my phone for the first time and I obviously need to stick to the computer:sweat:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Morrison9155 said:


> Is there not a warranty center in Ohio? If it is an international warranty I would want to sent it there over all the way back to Singapore if I'm on the US East coast


No there isn't. The only "official" warranty center is the US is Squale USA. However, Squale may suggest a different center. Just send them an email and get their feedback.


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok. I Figured it out. The Squale that come from New York come from Long Island Watch and he uses a service center in Ohio. I had an issue with mine when I got it but it was resolved through an exchange, rather than service. 

My email:
"Thanks for the fast reply! I sure wouldn?t mind to have it looked at. Do you do your own maintenance in house and is there any estimated turn around time?"

His reply:
"We do not do repairs. If it needs service, it goes to the Squale repair center in Ohio. Or, alternatively, you could send it there directly.

Let me know what you?d like to do."


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Morrison9155 said:


> Ok. I Figured it out. The Squale that come from New York come from Long Island Watch and he uses a service center in Ohio. I had an issue with mine when I got it but it was resolved through an exchange, rather than service.
> 
> My email:
> "Thanks for the fast reply! I sure wouldn?t mind to have it looked at. Do you do your own maintenance in house and is there any estimated turn around time?"
> ...


I think that's the service center you want. Go for it.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Hwkaholic said:


> Still haven't gotten the lume market fixed?


I am still considering whether to get it fixed. Any idea how long it will take to fix that?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

edchys said:


> I am still considering whether to get it fixed. Any idea how long it will take to fix that?


No idea. The place that they likely send it to is Stoll & Co in Dayton. They're a very reputable watch maker and could likely get it done very quickly.

Good to see that LIW has started sending watches somewhere that is worth a sh*t and can repair a watch correctly.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

This is all very helpful. I'm waiting for gnomon watches to get back to me. But good to know there are some alternatives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Do you know if the warranty is international? You could always check with the USA branch to see if they'll do the warranty work on it. I believe on the phone they told me it would take a week to review and order the parts and depending on whether parts were available would determine the amount of time it would take to fix. Since I had mine less than a day they returned and exchanged it for a new one within 24 hours and had it back in another 24 hours.



edchys said:


> I am still considering whether to get it fixed. Any idea how long it will take to fix that?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes. It's an international warranty.


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

Morrison9155 said:


> Does anyone have the Squale tropic and how does it fit?


Hi Morrison,
I have a large collection of Squale watches, both old and new, with multiple strap options so I can offer you my own opinion.

The Tropic strap gives a really nice retro look but the rubber mould finish is hardly anywhere near Isofrane standards! Flash and mould marking are common on these Tropic straps but the polished and signed tang buckle is very nice.

Also the current Tropic it is not a particularly long strap, so forget it if you have large wrists (over 7.5") or want to use it over a wet suit.

IMO the standard black Squale 20mm rubber strap, found normally on the 1521, is the very best of the rubber straps offered by Squale. ('Signed' on the rubber as well with the nice tang buckle)

If you are considering any after market options, then check out the Zuludiver Rubber Nato strap, which offers a nice practical alternative with multiple colour options.

Good luck


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Awesome. I already ordered one a few days ago and it is comfortable and flexible, but you are correct about it not being as nice as an Iso. I have a 7 1/4" wrist and I have to say it is surprising how small it is. It does fit me but there are only two more holes and if my wrist was any bigger at all I wouldn't fool wearing it. The only reason i wanted one was bc the bungee part of the original strap would get bunched up on clothes and sometimes I get burned out on G10's. Thanks for replying.



Cameron Walker said:


> Hi Morrison,
> I have a large collection of Squale watches, both old and new, with multiple strap options so I can offer you my own opinion.
> 
> The Tropic strap gives a really nice retro look but the rubber mould finish is hardly anywhere near Isofrane standards! Flash and mould marking are common on these Tropic straps but the polished and signed tang buckle is very nice.
> ...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any new information on the fate of the 1545 (20 Atmos) watches. They have disappeared from a couple retail sites and Gnomon was supposed to get restocked in July. We're almost at the end of the month and nothing.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Keye Skware said:


> Does anyone have any new information on the fate of the 1545 (20 Atmos) watches. They have disappeared from a couple retail sites and Gnomon was supposed to get restocked in July. We're almost at the end of the month and nothing.


Should be full stocked this fall.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Morrison9155 said:


> Awesome. I already ordered one a few days ago and it is comfortable and flexible, but you are correct about it not being as nice as an Iso. I have a 7 1/4" wrist and I have to say it is surprising how small it is. It does fit me but there are only two more holes and if my wrist was any bigger at all I wouldn't fool wearing it. The only reason i wanted one was bc the bungee part of the original strap would get bunched up on clothes and sometimes I get burned out on G10's. Thanks for replying.


Just a word of advice, this goes for all stock rubber straps I have ever bought with the exception of a Sinn U Strap and a couple others... If you want a really nice rubber or silicone strap buy them from a company that specializes in making them. You wouldn't buy a dive watch from a company that specializes is making rubber straps would you?

Not to mention, most watch companies don't make their own straps. They are outsourced and branded by another company. I'm not 100% positive here, but I am quite certain that Bonetto Cinturini makes the rubber straps for Squale. Just buy the BC ones. They're exactly the same minus the Squale branding for much less money.

This goes for leather straps too in my experience. I am pretty sure that ColaReb makes the straps for Squale. However, I think hat the Squale leather and the ColaReb leather are similarly priced.

You be the judge:
Here's the Squale which costs $60









Here's the Bonetto which costs $30


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Just a word of advice, this goes for all stock rubber straps I have ever bought with the exception of a Sinn U Strap and a couple others... If you want a really nice rubber or silicone strap buy them from a company that specializes in making them. You wouldn't buy a dive watch from a company that specializes is making rubber straps would you?
> 
> Not to mention, most watch companies don't make their own straps. They are outsourced and branded by another company. I'm not 100% positive here, but I am quite certain that Bonetto Cinturini makes the rubber straps for Squale. Just buy the BC ones. They're exactly the same minus the Squale branding for much less money.
> 
> ...


GREAT share Hawk! Didn't realize this. You have mentioned this before with the Milanese strap but I guess the same goes for the rubber, leather, etc.

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

Just recently joined the club with a 1521! I've been trying it out on the Squale tropic strap as well as on a not-so-ideal bracelet (it is polished) while I wait for my Crown & Buckle grey nato with brushed metal.


----------



## Back4Seconds (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey guys, I broke one of the springbars on my 30 atmos Pan Am. 

Does anyone know where I could source a replacement? LongIsland Watch doesn't have any for sale, and I can't find them on the squale website or gnomon. 

Damn this 21mm width.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

Back4Seconds said:


> Hey guys, I broke one of the springbars on my 30 atmos Pan Am.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could source a replacement? LongIsland Watch doesn't have any for sale, and I can't find them on the squale website or gnomon.
> 
> Damn this 21mm width.


Damn that sucks! One place I would recommend for ease of purchase is Amazon. I have bought spring bars from other watch sites before but never 21mm

I did a quick search on Amazon and found the 21mm right away for around $5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Otto Frei stocks them as well


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I still Love and enjoy my Squale Y1545 30 ATMOS Horizon GMT 

Go Squale!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Ebay also, you can buy an assortment of spring bars from 10mm-25mm for $5 usd.

best regards,



Back4Seconds said:


> Hey guys, I broke one of the springbars on my 30 atmos Pan Am.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could source a replacement? LongIsland Watch doesn't have any for sale, and I can't find them on the squale website or gnomon.
> 
> Damn this 21mm width.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I still Love and enjoy my Squale Y1545 30 ATMOS Horizon GMT Batman


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Morrison9155 said:


> Do you know if the warranty is international? You could always check with the USA branch to see if they'll do the warranty work on it. I believe on the phone they told me it would take a week to review and order the parts and depending on whether parts were available would determine the amount of time it would take to fix. Since I had mine less than a day they returned and exchanged it for a new one within 24 hours and had it back in another 24 hours.


These are limited edition, don't think they will do one to one exchange. I reside in Singapore and there is a distributer in my area. (Gnomon) Still considering as I heard horrible stories about those getting back their watches after servicing with more scratches than before.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

edchys said:


> These are limited edition, don't think they will do one to one exchange. I reside in Singapore and there is a distributer in my area. (Gnomon) Still considering as I heard horrible stories about those getting back their watches after servicing with more scratches than before.


Life is such a dilemma. Here we are 1000s of miles away from Singapore and ordering from Gnomon. And there you are in Singapore having the luxury to step into Gnomon's boutique to get your Squale and still skeptical. 
99% of the complains online are blown out of proportion I feel.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I've managed to scratch the bezel insert on my 1521. Gnomon watches, where I purchased from mentioned that they can order the insert from Squale. Has anyone had experience swapping out the bezel insert and/bezel? I thought I read somewhere that you cannot swap just the insert but rather need to change the entire bezel, but Gnomon did not make it seem as that is the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

miltdastilt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've managed to scratch the bezel insert on my 1521. Gnomon watches, where I purchased from mentioned that they can order the insert from Squale. Has anyone had experience swapping out the bezel insert and/bezel? I thought I read somewhere that you cannot swap just the insert but rather need to change the entire bezel, but Gnomon did not make it seem as that is the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone else in the forum talked about this too. I remember the person saying that it was much harder than they assumed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

miltdastilt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've managed to scratch the bezel insert on my 1521. Gnomon watches, where I purchased from mentioned that they can order the insert from Squale. Has anyone had experience swapping out the bezel insert and/bezel? I thought I read somewhere that you cannot swap just the insert but rather need to change the entire bezel, but Gnomon did not make it seem as that is the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You cannot just swap the insert. You'll have to order a new bezel from Squale. To my knowledge, Gnomon doesn't sell these. I have one that I ordered (not willing to sell) from them that cost around $130.

Here's my advice...it's a tool watch. Wear it as such. Don't let the scratches bother you. Aluminum inserts are bound to get scratches on them. It's virtually impossible to avoid. What's to say that when you buy a new bezel that it doesn't get scratched the first time you wear it?? Will you just keep getting new bezels? If you're that concerned about scratches on the bezel insert, I'd suggest getting a watch with a ceramic bezel insert. Aluminum painted inserts will always get scratched even from normal/careful wearing.

If someone dings or scratches your truck's door when you're at the store, will you replace the door? Or will you realize that it's a truck and it looks badass with that scratch!

Here's my 1521. It's scratched. I love it even more!!


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> You cannot just swap the insert. You'll have to order a new bezel from Squale. To my knowledge, Gnomon doesn't sell these. I have one that I ordered (not willing to sell) from them that cost around $130.
> 
> Here's my advice...it's a tool watch. Wear it as such. Don't let the scratches bother you. Aluminum inserts are bound to get scratches on them. It's virtually impossible to avoid. What's to say that when you buy a new bezel that it doesn't get scratched the first time you wear it?? Will you just keep getting new bezels? If you're that concerned about scratches on the bezel insert, I'd suggest getting a watch with a ceramic bezel insert. Aluminum painted inserts will always get scratched even from normal/careful wearing.
> 
> ...


This is actually a great perspective that I have not considered. How exactly did you get in touch with Squale? Do you still have that info handy? I think I'll buy a bezel/insert and keep it until this thing gets really banged up. I didn't attach the picture before but I have now. And when actually looking at the small scratch I'm almost embarrassed to be complaining about it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

[email protected]

I bought my spare bezel because I have a first gen 1521 that doesn't have the screws in the bezel. Which I prefer. I bought in knowing that they likely won't supply them forever since they are stopping production of them. So, I got it as an insurance policy bezel in the event mine ever breaks or gets damaged beyond repair. Not to mention, my watch is now out of warranty. I always try to buy spare parts for older watches when I have the chance in case I need to fix them.

Honestly, I'd just enjoy the watch and wear it without worry of it getting scratched! I used to hate it when my watches got scratched. Now, I wear them like they're supposed to be worn and wear them for their intended purposes. I think wear and tear only creates character on them! The first scratch is always the worst!

I have a 10 year old Citizen Nighthawk that has been to hell and back. It's been dropped, scraped, thrown, seen combat, swam with, hunted with, etc and I think it looks awesome with the damage! I replaced the crystal on it with a sapphire just because there were so many deep scratches on the old crystal that it affected the readability of the dial. Granted, it's a bezeless watch, so the damage isn't as noticeable.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I bought my spare bezel because I have a first gen 1521 that doesn't have the screws in the bezel. Which I prefer. I bought in knowing that they likely won't supply them forever since they are stopping production of them. So, I got it as an insurance policy bezel in the event mine ever breaks or gets damaged beyond repair. Not to mention, my watch is now out of warranty. I always try to buy spare parts for older watches when I have the chance in case I need to fix them.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! And the nighthawk looks great. Do you know what the screws on the bezels are for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

miltdastilt said:


> Thanks!! And the nighthawk looks great. Do you know what the screws on the bezels are for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For removing the bezel. I don't recommend tinkering with them if you're not comfortable with it or haven't done it before. The screws are small, fragile and can easily be lost. And I don't think that you can buy just the screws. When/if you reach out to Squale and buy the new bezel, it should come with screws but I would double check to make sure that it does.

If you choose to replace the bezel yourself, I highly recommend doing it on a counter top above hard flooring and placing the watch on top of something like a lint free cloth or towel so if you drop a screw, it doesn't bounce off. Because finding them are near impossible. I speak from experience.  Also, there is one screw that shouldn't be removed all the way. Just barely loosened. It is the one nearest the 12 o'clock position. This screw is a tad longer and is used to keep the tension spring in place so it doesn't rotate inside the bezel. If you choose to do his yourself, it may void the warranty. And whatever you do, do NOT over tighten the screws!!! They will strip easily!! I cannot stress that enough.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> For removing the bezel. I don't recommend tinkering with them if you're not comfortable with it or haven't done it before. The screws are small, fragile and can easily be lost. And I don't think that you can buy just the screws. When/if you reach out to Squale and buy the new bezel, it should come with screws but I would double check to make sure that it does.
> 
> If you choose to replace the bezel yourself, I highly recommend doing it on a counter top above hard flooring and placing the watch on top of something like a lint free cloth or towel so if you drop a screw, it doesn't bounce off. Because finding them are near impossible. I speak from experience.  Also, there is one screw that shouldn't be removed all the way. Just barely loosened. It is the one nearest the 12 o'clock position. This screw is a tad longer and is used to keep the tension spring in place so it doesn't rotate inside the bezel. If you choose to do his yourself, it may void the warranty. And whatever you do, do NOT over tighten the screws!!! They will strip easily!! I cannot stress that enough.


Thank you!! Very helpful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

View attachment 8920178


Finally decided to send my tiger in for repair. It will take about three weeks according to Gnomon. Keeping my fingers crossed .


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8920178
> 
> 
> Finally decided to send my tiger in for repair. It will take about three weeks according to Gnomon. Keeping my fingers crossed .


Hope it goes well my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8920178
> 
> 
> Finally decided to send my tiger in for repair. It will take about three weeks according to Gnomon. Keeping my fingers crossed .


Please update us on what they do. I'll be curious to know if they replace the entire bezel or just relume it. Hopefully it's a replacement.


----------



## mfgue (Jun 24, 2016)

WichitaViajero said:


> I still Love and enjoy my Squale Y1545 30 ATMOS Horizon GMT
> 
> Go Squale!


What a timepiece!


----------



## mfgue (Jun 24, 2016)

What a beautiful GMT. Would you be interested in selling? (or trading)


Predator1st said:


> I'd like to join.........


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone know 
1) if/ when the blue 1521s will come back in stock? and 
2) if they ever go on sale?

I'd love one. I'm also torn between the ocean blasted and polished...


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> Does anyone know
> 1) if/ when the blue 1521s will come back in stock? and
> 2) if they ever go on sale?
> 
> I'd love one. I'm also torn between the ocean blasted and polished...


I would reach out to Asrar the merchant at www.thewatch.boutique the guy is extremely helpful and quick to respond. They come back in stock from time to time but are in high demand. Maybe look at the secondary market? This forum and watchrecon.com are the best two in my opinion.

In regards to which option...tough to say. Go back on this thread toward the beginning and look at past photos. See which one you like the best. I have the polished and love it but the sandblasted looks amazing too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

I have been looking at photos quite a bit around here! So hard... That site's currency is BD and theres no conversion for that on google to usd?


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> I have been looking at photos quite a bit around here! So hard... That site's currency is BD and theres no conversion for that on google to usd?


It has both BD and USD, it's in the top left corner if I am remembering correcting.

The translation is roughly 3 times BD from my memory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

MercifulFate said:


> Does anyone know
> 1) if/ when the blue 1521s will come back in stock? and
> 2) if they ever go on sale?
> 
> I'd love one. I'm also torn between the ocean blasted and polished...


I've owned both. Settled on the blasted. It's really personal preference. Do you like polished or matte finished cases??


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> I've owned both. Settled on the blasted. It's really personal preference. Do you like polished or matte finished cases??


Prefer the matte case but absolutely love the chapter ring on the polished version. And can't tell if I like the sundial ray vs matte so it's pros and cons for both for me...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Watch was running slow by 20secs so I brought it for service at a local shop here. I told the guy not to touch (buff/polish) the case. Anyway, now it's back and running at -.8-1 sec/day. Awesome!

My replacement bezel insert arrived too. Anyone with tips on how to replace? Mine has scratches and a "filled" pip.










I actually ordered the insert prior to my fix. Now that there's no hole, I'm actually ok with the insert as is haha.

Plus, I understand that replacing these can be finicky.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowkill91 (Apr 26, 2016)

The one automatic will keep love this watch


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Just an update, got back my tiger after 4 days.






they changed the whole case for me.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8958066
> 
> 
> Just an update, got back my tiger after 4 days.
> ...


Four days?!? Wow that is solid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

The ironies of life!



watchlover7023 said:


> Life is such a dilemma. Here we are 1000s of miles away from Singapore and ordering from Gnomon. And there you are in Singapore having the luxury to step into Gnomon's boutique to get your Squale and still skeptical.
> 99% of the complains online are blown out of proportion I feel.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

edchys said:


> View attachment 8958066
> 
> 
> Just an update, got back my tiger after 4 days.
> ...


That is fast. I really enjoyed mine but I will be letting it go.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> That is fast. I really enjoyed mine but I will be letting it go.


Why?? I missed it alot when it was in service centre. There is just something unique and different about this watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

1521 blue supermatte @ The Venetian, Las Vegas


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Here you go 1545 lovers. The new and improved 20 ATMOS. New case. New bezel. Classic and Maxi Dials. Looks to me to be the same case, bezel (not ceramic insert unfortunately) and crown as the 30 Atmos. Albeit with 20mm lug widths.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/squale-watches/20-atmos-classic-1545-sel-bracelet-mk2


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Here you go 1545 lovers. The new and improved 20 ATMOS. New case. New bezel. Classic and Maxi Dials. Looks to me to be the same case, bezel (not ceramic insert unfortunately) and crown as the 30 Atmos. Albeit with 20mm lug widths.
> 
> 20 ATMOS Classic - 1545 - SEL Bracelet - MK2


The 30 Atmos is 42mm, whereas the 1545 MkII is being shown as 40mm.
Slightly meatier case, thicker bezel, better lume, AR coating on the inside of the crystal, thicker crown threads.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I just received my matte black 1521. It is a great looking watch. This is my second one, it has me wondering why i sold the first one.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Here you go 1545 lovers. The new and improved 20 ATMOS. New case. New bezel. Classic and Maxi Dials. Looks to me to be the same case, bezel (not ceramic insert unfortunately) and crown as the 30 Atmos. Albeit with 20mm lug widths.


Cool! Just ordered the classic one! Thanks!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Alberto Sequera said:


> Cool! Just ordered the classic one! Thanks!


Great choice!! Please share your photos and impressions once you get it!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## obhaug (Aug 8, 2016)

Figured I might as well sign up for WUS after going through pages and pages of content.

Got a Squale 1521, albeit currently in for serivce due to some manufacturing fault in the movement. Expecting it back next week or so.

Some pictures from the archive, on a ~17cm wrist(or about 6,7in).


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

obhaug said:


> Figured I might as well sign up for WUS after going through pages and pages of content.
> 
> Got a Squale 1521, albeit currently in for serivce due to some manufacturing fault in the movement. Expecting it back next week or so.
> 
> Some pictures from the archive, on a ~17cm wrist(or about 6,7in).


This model is the nicest shade of blue dial I have seen so far! The 1521 is excellent for its price range. I was looking at SINNs with the 2824 (EZM3) and their prices. The Squale is underrated and sorta a sleeper brand IMO. 
blue cord by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## obhaug (Aug 8, 2016)

HaymondWong said:


> This model is the nicest shade of blue dial I have seen so far! The 1521 is excellent for its price range. I was looking at SINNs with the 2824 (EZM3) and their prices. The Squale is underrated and sorta a sleeper brand IMO.
> blue cord by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


Indeed the shade is amazing. So refreshing after wearing boring black dials for a while. Although I have to admit I enjoy my Sinn 104. A little more pricey than the Squale, but both great value for money in my mind.

And what's a thread without even more pictures?


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

obhaug said:


> Figured I might as well sign up for WUS after going through pages and pages of content.
> 
> Got a Squale 1521, albeit currently in for serivce due to some manufacturing fault in the movement. Expecting it back next week or so.
> 
> Some pictures from the archive, on a ~17cm wrist(or about 6,7in).


Nice setup. Where is the bracelet from?


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Great choice!! Please share your photos and impressions once you get it!


Shure I will. I must get it this Thursday, this morning it was in Honk Kong. I have big expectations about the Squale quality, I want to see how it compares in terms of quality finish to my Seiko sumo that I have upgraded with an aftermarket bracelet and a Seiko OEM ratcheting clasp, at the end the Seiko Sumo has even been more expensive than the Squale Classic, I am pretty sure I will like it.


----------



## obhaug (Aug 8, 2016)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Nice setup. Where is the bracelet from?


Thanks!

Cheapo I snatched off of eBay. Works okay - a little finicky to adjust as it uses pushpins. On my bracelet one of those pushpins are stuck forever, but didnt really matter as I could just remove one of the other remaining links. Once sized it's pretty darn comfy. As I'm not a monkey, I cant tell whether or not it doubles as a epilator or not.

The ebay seller I bought it from: wholesale192014


----------



## obhaug (Aug 8, 2016)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Nice setup. Where is the bracelet from?


Forgot to mention that the quality of the bracelet feels about equivalent to the price; cheap. But I've worn mine for a few months combined with no issues at all. Its a simple push button clasp with no security, but hell if I'm going rough places where security is needed I'd rather use a NATO.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Got mine and I'm really happy with the blue color and overall quality.   

Edit: Wife loves it and asked if there is a ladies version that looks similar. Anyone?









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Legan said:


> Got mine and I'm really happy with the blue color and overall quality.
> 
> Edit: Wife loves it and asked if there is a ladies version that looks similar. Anyone?
> 
> ...


Congrats! Short answer on the ladies version, no. They do offer a couple ladies watches.

http://squalestore.com/newshop/categoria-prodotto/leisure-woman/


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

MY 1545 20 ATMOS Classic arrived today from Singapore to Arizona, 2 days before the expected date, it was shipped on our Sunday night and arrived this noon (Tuesday).

In general I really like the watch, I love the size, love the dial even with the 2 redundant Squale logos, love the applied indices, love the bezel; the bracelet is just OK, I don't like the clasp at all, it feels cheap and difficult to manipulate. I was thinking to replace it with and aftermarket clasp that I have, but that is not possible because one of the ends does not have push pins, it is fixed.

My unit has a quality problem one of the endlinks does not fit the lugs well, there is a small gap, see the photo, I think I can live with that. I will possibly give this one to my wife, she wanted something similar and the size I believe is not that big for her. Next time I will go for the 1521 blue.

For the price is a good watch, again I really like it.

I apologize for the quality of my photos.

















Here you can see the gap between the endlink and the lug.








This is the clasp I wanted to use, if someone has an idea how to replace it, I will appreciate the contribution.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Alberto Sequera said:


> MY 1545 20 ATMOS Classic arrived today from Singapore to Arizona, 2 days before the expected date, it was shipped on our Sunday night and arrived this noon (Tuesday).
> 
> In general I really like the watch, I love the size, love the dial even with the 2 redundant Squale logos, love the applied indices, love the bezel; the bracelet is just OK, I don't like the clasp at all, it feels cheap and difficult to manipulate. I was thinking to replace it with and aftermarket clasp that I have, but that is not possible because one of the ends does not have push pins, it is fixed.
> 
> ...


Is this the mkII ? 
The new version?
If so, could you please take a few natural light pictures of the dial?
Thanks.

Please show all four sides of both clasps. Is the center link width and overall width of both clasps the same?
Does it possibly feel cheap because of sharp edges? Too much pressure to open and close?

That SEL gap could be a bent spring bar. I would take it apart and investigate.


----------



## obhaug (Aug 8, 2016)

In search of a fitting Oyster bracelet for the 1521 I stumbled upon this one from WatchGecko: https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-oyster-replacement-watch-strap.php

Was wondering if the version with polished center links would fit once you put on the straight endlinks.. Anyone tried? Was about to start a chat with WatchGecko customer service, but forgot I didn't have my 1521 handy for the needed measurements. Wondering how far its from springbar to the flat edge of the case, and how many mm it is from springbar up to the upper edge of the ledge in a straight line upwards. Hm..


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Legan said:


> Edit: Wife loves it and asked if there is a ladies version that looks similar. Anyone? Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I got an email a few weeks ago from Gnomon. They had picked up some NOS vintage Squale Mediums (36mm) with new quartz movements. I believe you'll have to email Anders and ask him about them.
I deleted the email but found the photo:


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

mlkman19 said:


> I got an email a few weeks ago from Gnomon. They had picked up some NOS vintage Squale Mediums (36mm) with new quartz movements. I believe you'll have to email Anders and ask him about them.
> I deleted the email but found the photo:
> 
> View attachment 9012537


Second from left is mine!










There are a couple in the Sales forum, I believe, posted by buyers who found them smaller than expected.


----------



## DonnieAles (Feb 7, 2016)

When is the new Squale that debuted during the watch expo in Basel world supposed to launch? I thought it was supposed to be in June/July this year right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

nello said:


> Is this the mkII ?
> The new version?
> If so, could you please take a few natural light pictures of the dial?
> Thanks.
> ...


*Is this the mkII ? 
The new version?*
Yes, it is the MK, new version. This the Gnomon description "20 ATMOS Classic - 1545 - SEL Bracelet - MK2"

*Is the center link width and overall width of both clasps the same?
*Yes, both are 18mm

*Does it possibly feel cheap because of sharp edges?*
I would not call them sharp edges, but the clasp is very thin, see the aftermarket one, is almost twice ticker.

*Too much pressure to open and close?*
Yes it requires more pressure to open and close.

I have not even worn it and the centerlinks are marked and a little bit scratched already because of the friction with the clasp (last photo).

*That SEL gap could be a bent spring bar. I would take it apart and investigate.*
I will try that and see if it helps, thank you for the advice.

Here the photos:


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Alberto Sequera said:


> *Is this the mkII ?
> The new version?*
> Yes, it is the MK, new version. This the Gnomon description "20 ATMOS Classic - 1545 - SEL Bracelet - MK2"
> 
> ...


Looks like that clasp is staying on the bracelet. Regarding the last picture that shows he wear marks, that is bound to happen on most and bracelet from the clasp rubbing the band. It won't stay perfect forever!! Wear the watch how it's intended to be worn!! As a daily wearer tool watch!! Enjoy it's battle scars, marks, scrapes, etc!!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

edchys said:


> View attachment 9016105


Looks great! Love it on that strap

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

mlkman19 said:


> I got an email a few weeks ago from Gnomon. They had picked up some NOS vintage Squale Mediums (36mm) with new quartz movements. I believe you'll have to email Anders and ask him about them.
> I deleted the email but found the photo:
> 
> View attachment 9012537


Nice size but color ain't right for the wife. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Rocking my 1545, Maxi, MKII.










Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Has anyone requested a "Squale" subforum in watch brands? I have to imagine there are enough Squale owners to make it worth while.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

It would be awesome indeed !!!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

surrealblu said:


> Rocking my 1545, Maxi, MKII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that - a lot - but the crown seems WAY too long....why did they make it so long?? Seems out of proportion to me.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I love that - a lot - but the crown seems WAY too long....why did they make it so long?? Seems out of proportion to me.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


I agree the crown is a tad large but I like it. It sets this homage apart from the other ones. Plus it is super easy to use. It isn't for everyone, but I am a fan.

Sent from a magical unicorn


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

surrealblu said:


> I agree the crown is a tad large but I like it. It sets this homage apart from the other ones. Plus it is super easy to use. It isn't for everyone, but I am a fan.
> 
> Sent from a magical unicorn


As the owner of the watch that's all that matters - you being happy 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

The crown is so silky smooth, I will forgive it's large appearance. I will certainly not kick them out of the watch box for that reason.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Legan said:


> Nice size but color ain't right for the wife.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I kinda figured that would be the case. There's always the blue 20 Atmos, but 40mm may be too big, and who knows when there will be more available.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

got myself a 1521


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

got myself a 1521


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

the lume looks alright to me.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

with mesh bracelet


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

I can see one for sale right now - I love Squale and I have a small wrist, but I feel eve nfor me a 36mm dive watch is really pushing it... the actually dial face must be so small! maybe next time 



mlkman19 said:


> I got an email a few weeks ago from Gnomon. They had picked up some NOS vintage Squale Mediums (36mm) with new quartz movements. I believe you'll have to email Anders and ask him about them.
> I deleted the email but found the photo:
> 
> View attachment 9012537


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

ccoffin1333 said:


> I just received my matte black 1521. It is a great looking watch. This is my second one, it has me wondering why i sold the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

I received a notification that the 1521 was back in stock at Gnomon, and they were throwing in a free mesh bracelet for $829 with free shipping. I received the email at 6am and had one ordered by 6:14 am I checked the website again at noon and they were sold out. Well this beauty arrived Monday. I got it with the tan leather and shark mesh.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all, just discovered this thread.
this is my 1521













regards


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Love this model.



horloge40 said:


> View attachment 9083370
> 
> 
> View attachment 9083378


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

hrobi said:


> I can see one for sale right now - I love Squale and I have a small wrist, but I feel eve nfor me a 36mm dive watch is really pushing it... the actually dial face must be so small! maybe next time


I agree. I really want one, but at 36mm, they are the size of my dress watch.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

My new Militaire


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

Nice! a decent quality rolex militaire homage!



laff79 said:


> My new Militaire


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

edchys said:


> View attachment 9120338


Great looking watch. Wear in good health.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

101 atmos....


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tried this combo recently


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Last week I joined the club and purchased a 1521 Ocean Blasted. I really love the watch and did a quick review about it.
One thing that bugs me is the alignment of the bezel. It is -ever so slighty- misaligned with the dial. And it is quite a bit off when taking a look at the screws at the side of the bezel. My OCD acts up quite badly. WHY?!

I've read some stories about replacing the entire bezel (with no guarantee that the new bezel is aligned properly). Is there any way to turn the bezel insert within the bezel? I know it's fairly easy to do on older Rolex models, but Squale probably glues the insert and bezel together..










BTW, here's the quick review I did: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-arrival-squale-1521-ocean-blasted-3506770.html


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Skv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last week I joined the club and purchased a 1521 Ocean Blasted. I really love the watch and did a quick review about it.
> One thing that bugs me is the alignment of the bezel. It is -ever so slighty- misaligned with the dial. And it is quite a bit off when taking a look at the screws at the side of the bezel. My OCD acts up quite badly. WHY?!
> ...


You you can loosen the screws on the bezel and remove it, pay attention to the spring when you put it back, you sort of roll it back in. While it's off soak it in a solvent, I used lacquer thinner until the insert loosens, I reglued it with silicone sealer with proper alignment.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

jonflusher said:


> You you can loosen the screws on the bezel and remove it, pay attention to the spring when you put it back, you sort of roll it back in. While it's off soak it in a solvent, I used lacquer thinner until the insert loosens, I reglued it with silicone sealer with proper alignment.


Instead of soaking the bezel in a solvent such as lacquer thinner as suggested, I'd try using a heat gun or hair dryer set on high heat to see if the heat would loosen the glue (I'm assuming it's glue they use to glue the insert onto the bezel?) I'm afraid that the solvent/thinner may react to the surface of the bezel or bezel insert and discolour them.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Slant said:


> Instead of soaking the bezel in a solvent such as lacquer thinner as suggested, I'd try using a heat gun or hair dryer set on high heat to see if the heat would loosen the glue (I'm assuming it's glue they use to glue the insert onto the bezel?) I'm afraid that the solvent/thinner may react to the surface of the bezel or bezel insert and discolour them.


I wouldn't risk it, personally. My first Ocean blasted had this same issue and I took it to a watch maker to try and have it fixed. Needless to say, he said that the adhesive used wouldn't loosen properly and the insert would probably get ruined. I tried the heat gun method and didn't get anywhere with it being able to move. Try anything at your own risk!!


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

20 ATMOS MILITAIRE - 1545


----------



## Gatt (Jan 12, 2013)

Squale 50 atmos 1521 AWco Special Edition


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

New member checking in:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Diversion, but here is a vintage Submariner on the Squale mesh bracelet.


----------



## obhaug (Aug 8, 2016)

Now that summer is basically over and temperatures hover between 10 and 15 C I figured I'd put the 1521 back on leather. Here on suede leather from cheapestnatostraps. Soooo soft! :-!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

obhaug said:


> Now that summer is basically over and temperatures hover between 10 and 15 C I figured I'd put the 1521 back on leather. Here on suede leather from cheapestnatostraps. Soooo soft! :-!


Agreed! have been meaning to take both the blue and pvd to my watchmaker to remove the mesh, so I can install my leathers! Yours looks great!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HaymondWong said:


> Agreed! have been meaning to take both the blue and pvd to my watchmaker to remove the mesh, so I can install my leathers! Yours looks great!


It's pretty easy to do yourself just get yourself some jewelers tweezers like this. They cost about $3.50.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> It's pretty easy to do yourself just get yourself some jewelers tweezers like this. They cost about $3.50.


Thanks for the idea. My springbar tool is too big to fit in the mesh's slot....


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HaymondWong said:


> Thanks for the idea. My springbar tool is too big to fit in the mesh's slot....


Like this. Though I recommend sliding towards you, towards the bottom of the lugs/watch rather than towards the front like he does in the video. That way if any scratches do occur they are underneath and not on top or the front/ends of the lugs. Also, I recommend filing the tips of the tweezers until they're flat instead of pointed. Then it's easier to "grip" the spring bar with the ends of the tweezers.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

HaymondWong said:


> Thanks for the idea. My springbar tool is too big to fit in the mesh's slot....


Get the Bergeon one with fine forked ends.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Get the Bergeon one with fine forked ends.


$185 for a springbar tool? YIKES!!!

http://www.esslinger.com/bergeon-68...h-band-tool/?gclid=CNaFybeK6s4CFQEMaQodIcUMkA


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

6767f is what you want.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> $185 for a springbar tool? YIKES!!!
> 
> Bergeon 6825 Watch Bracelet Band Pliers


No I meant the standard springbar Bergeon tool which costs around $40. Useful in the future too. I have the Ofrei version of it without the Bergeon branding, which cost under $30 and is easy for Squale bracelet removal.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions for springbar removers.....but I jammed out and took the 2 1521s to my watchmaker who removed the mesh bracelets in 10mins (wife took them in while I waited in the car parked illegally!) He is 87 and fully qualified to work on most watches. He refused to take money for the work...
indoors by blingmeister, on Flickr
by drape by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Put a small piece of scotch tape over the lugs, will not leave a scratch from spring bars. Pulls right off when done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^ that crown tho


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

New CRC (Colorectal Cancer LE) Toxicnato.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^nicely done!!


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> ^ that crown tho


Looks a bit janky, but I kind of appreciate it. I have a 30atm with the monster crown and have come to appreciate the grip I can get on it.

That being said; at what point do the crown guard mean absolutely nothing?


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I would love to see a picture of all of your watches together!! I'm sure it would be impressive!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

I was so excited just now and now disappointed. I was about to meet the seller but realised that he did not have stock for the polished case, blue dial 50 Atmos. :-|


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> ^ that crown tho


Yeah, I don't get that at all. Seems like a step backwards.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Anyone ever change to an aftermarket clasp on these squales? I feel the stock clasp is very thin and cheap feeling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

After much thought over the past year, I finally broke down and bought a used 1545 on the sales forum. I am extremely pleased with the quality. I had an issue getting the bracelet sized as I couldn't get one of the screws out, ended up paying a jeweler $10 to do it, it took him over an hour to get it out.

Got the bracelet sized just right, and now I have found that the screw in the top link (closest to the end link) works its way out throughout the day. The screw is larger than those used in the smaller links near the clasp, so I can't simply replace it with one of those. I have switched the screws in the two top links to see if its the screw that's bad, or the link itself. Is there an option in either event? I have seen on Gnomon that you can buy additional links, but I'm sure that's the smaller ones near the clasp. Any ideas?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

cidcock said:


> After much thought over the past year, I finally broke down and bought a used 1545 on the sales forum. I am extremely pleased with the quality. I had an issue getting the bracelet sized as I couldn't get one of the screws out, ended up paying a jeweler $10 to do it, it took him over an hour to get it out.
> 
> Got the bracelet sized just right, and now I have found that the screw in the top link (closest to the end link) works its way out throughout the day. The screw is larger than those used in the smaller links near the clasp, so I can't simply replace it with one of those. I have switched the screws in the two top links to see if its the screw that's bad, or the link itself. Is there an option in either event? I have seen on Gnomon that you can buy additional links, but I'm sure that's the smaller ones near the clasp. Any ideas?


Sounds like a job for some Loctite.


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Sounds like a job for some Loctite.


I think that's what made the other screws impossible to remove, but that shouldn't be a problem for the top screws as they should never have to come out. Is that something I buy and apply to the screw?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BusseH (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey Squale owners, i'm looking to become one of you! 

But first i have a couple of questions: 

- Is Gnomonwatches.com a trusted site to buy from? 

- Are there any alternatives to that site?

- It looks like all the watches are sold out, does anyone have an idea about when Squale restocks on their 1545?

I really hope to join you soon!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

BusseH said:


> Hey Squale owners, i'm looking to become one of you!
> 
> But first i have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


you can try page & cooper in uk, usually have most in stock.
Gnomonwatches are exellent and trusted dealer. I have bought a few straps from them.
regards.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing with my blue satinato today.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Harly flat tracker Squale pvd by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

BusseH said:


> Hey Squale owners, i'm looking to become one of you!
> 
> But first i have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums. There is plenty of information in this forum that would answer your question.

Top trusted sellers: (in no particular order)
Page and Cooper
Gnomon
Squale.ch (not Squale USA in my experience)
Squale.de
Thewatch.boutique


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

New Daluca Dublin leather NATO on the militaire.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## airrun (May 14, 2015)

Man. So many watches, so little time, so little money. Great looking watches here.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My new Mint came in yesterday. I'm sure you guys won't mind me being a bit late posting.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Anyone know if these are Chinese made cases or not?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2MI (Mar 26, 2016)

I bought a Steinhart recently from Gnomon. Zero complaints, excellent service with my transaction. Matter of fact they kicked in a free NATO band and the extended warranty is nice too.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Injected new life into my Squale with a strap change. The ISOfrane style really suits the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brilliant rubber design by WatchGecko. No continuation of the second loop under the keepers to the buckle to make it thinner.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Anyone out there have a militaire with hands that don't match the dial indices? Am I being to critical?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Brilliant rubber design by WatchGecko. No continuation of the second loop under the keepers to the buckle to make it thinner.


Isn't this a strap by bonetto cinturini?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Legan said:


> Isn't this a strap by bonetto cinturini?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I think the BC one is only in black. This one I have is by Zuludiver and Watchgecko sells them both.


----------



## gsu507 (Sep 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

for a change again, I removed the mesh and installed this dark green leather...
squale moss strap custom car by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

After some good customer service regarding the hands on my militaire being a different color from the Indices, Gnomon has agreed to take my watch back and apply the credit to another watch.

My question to you is should I spend the extra $280 for a 1521 black?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

New to me 1521 on what I believe is an NOS Marine Nationale strap. It has different configuration and stitching than one of Erika's. I emailed her to be sure. What do you think guys?


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

txaggie9307 said:


> After some good customer service regarding the hands on my militaire being a different color from the Indices, Gnomon has agreed to take my watch back and apply the credit to another watch.
> 
> My question to you is should I spend the extra $280 for a 1521 black?
> 
> ...


Absolutely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

New owner checking in&#8230;DAAAAAAAAAMN this thing pops! 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

I bought the same combo...outstanding!
blue cord by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

With amigos.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> With amigos.


Mine just showed up today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

On a Daluca leather NATO today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean m (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi thinking of buying a Squale bronze master. Any points of view on this as it's £2000 is it's worth the money. Or am I worth going for something cheaper.


----------



## J_D0H (Aug 24, 2014)

Would like to give a recommendation to anyone think of buying from squale.de. Excellent customer service when I originally bought my black 1521 (originally a present for my dad but he chose the Seiko turtle over it). The bracelet wasn't in stock but Lennart agreed to ship just the watch followed by the bracelet some time later.

The watch developed a fault after a couple of months in which handwinding was very stiff and I could feel the rotor move when winding. Turns out this might be a common problem with this movement (anybody else had trouble?).

Watch was fixed under warranty with no hassle, and is running even better than before.

Originally it ran about 15-20 seconds fast a day, now it is 2 seconds fast since last Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean m (Oct 12, 2016)

Like the strap


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

J_D0H said:


> Would like to give a recommendation to anyone think of buying from squale.de. Excellent customer service when I originally bought my black 1521 (originally a present for my dad but he chose the Seiko turtle over it). The bracelet wasn't in stock but Lennart agreed to ship just the watch followed by the bracelet some time later.
> 
> The watch developed a fault after a couple of months in which handwinding was very stiff and I could feel the rotor move when winding. Turns out this might be a common problem with this movement (anybody else had trouble?).
> 
> ...


Like the strap too! Here's mine new 1521 and it's definitely taking wrist time up from the Pelagos black!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Keep these beautiful pieces coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

new from Gnomon...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

took off the mesh and reinstalled my fav green leather...
by drape by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

Twilight city shot&#8230; 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

My first scratch on the bezel! Near the 43 min marker 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotter (May 30, 2016)

Absolutely love this thread!


----------



## Cotter (May 30, 2016)

J.C said:


> Twilight city shot&#8230;
> View attachment 9656522
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So clean, such a great shot


----------



## SirVantes (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm waiting for a 1545 20 ATMS MAxi dial. They went all sold out at gnomon and there is not more stock coming until late Dec early Jan o|, so i got one in the sales subforum :-d


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

It's been about 11 months since I purchased my Squale 1545 Horizon and still enjoying it!


I had to go with the diving theme, hence the diving mask cuff links.


----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Squale 1521 crown problem. 

I have this problem that when I adjust the hands to set time that the crown gets screwed off. How can I fix this. I can turn it on but cannot seem to set time because it always end up with the crown in my hands... 



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Wallride said:


> Squale 1521 crown problem.
> 
> I have this problem that when I adjust the hands to set time that the crown gets screwed off. How can I fix this. I can turn it on but cannot seem to set time because it always end up with the crown in my hands...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


It needs the crown screwed down on the stem. Good luck getting it serviced. I wouldn't expect Squale to make it right. Just throw the warranty away and find a good repair shop to fix the mess they sold you. Sorry.


----------



## J_D0H (Aug 24, 2014)

Wallride said:


> Squale 1521 crown problem.
> 
> I have this problem that when I adjust the hands to set time that the crown gets screwed off. How can I fix this. I can turn it on but cannot seem to set time because it always end up with the crown in my hands...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


If the watch is under warranty you should have no trouble getting it fixed.

Otherwise, from experience this can be caused by the hands becoming unseated and rubbing against each other enough to allow the stem to unscrew from the crown. Easy fix for any watchmaker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dowlf (May 8, 2014)




----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I had one fixed under warranty and it went very smoothly. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksuarez56 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow I like these I might have to pick one up for myself.


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Probably the first shot of the Squalematic at Gnomon. Ordered the blue. Who else is on the boat?


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the bottom one. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## dowlf (May 8, 2014)

My other Squale:


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

Anyone have a good pics of their 1545 Maxi on leather? The bracelet looks great, but it has a little bit of rattle to it and thinking of trying something else.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Blue 1521 Satinato came today.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful, but where's the 29 minute marker? For $1,200 bucks I was hoping they could throw that in. 



watchlover7023 said:


> Probably the first shot of the Squalematic at Gnomon. Ordered the blue. Who else is on the boat?
> 
> View attachment 9719634
> 
> ...


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Relojes said:


> Beautiful, but where's the 29 minute marker? For $1,200 bucks I was hoping they could throw that in.


My Master 600 doesn't have one either, I don't think there is enough room with the large 30 minute marker but it's not a problem... the watch work perfectly well without it


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Relojes said:


> Beautiful, but where's the 29 minute marker? For $1,200 bucks I was hoping they could throw that in.


Hilarious!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Has anybody seen that squalewatches.com has some models with 30% discount? Like the orange black an orange SS, $630 each

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Happy to join the club!








instagram #chriscentro


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Bye bye little Squale.Will miss the time together


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

ChristopherChia said:


> Happy to join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is he bezel made of? Is that ceramic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Member City74 posted a Squale sale on the "heads up" thread:

Squale Limited Time Close-outs

Somebody PLEASE buy the orange PVD and make it go out of stock before I cave!!!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

miltdastilt said:


> What is he bezel made of? Is that ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good old fashion bakelite bezel !


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

installed nice orange strap...
onrail3 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

installed nice orange strap...
onrail3 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

HaymondWong said:


> installed nice orange strap...
> onrail3 by blingmeister, on Flickr


Nice combo. I may shamelessly copy you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Saxman8845 said:


> Nice combo. I may shamelessly copy you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


By all means! for some reason the zulu was not firm enough and slipped alot so I installed this blue leather strap...
by fruit bowl by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

edchys said:


> View attachment 9760306
> View attachment 9760314
> View attachment 9760322
> Bye bye little Squale.Will miss the time together


That's such a good looking watch. Very high on my list of "I want".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoWatchLady (Oct 28, 2016)

Just joined the club - watch arrived Monday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

What style are the hands on the 1521? 
I would like to mod a 1545 with those hands.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

on rail2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

On leather...with the buckle from the original rubber 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

J.C said:


> On leather...with the buckle from the original rubber
> 
> View attachment 9873882
> View attachment 9873906
> ...


Nice buckle move!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

not sure how I feel about this. A little too homagish. 
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/squale-watches/30-atmos-classic-ceramica-sel-bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just had to buy this to partner my 20 ATMOS Classic.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Just got my Militaire today from Gnomons. Very nice build quality for the price! Very solid construction.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amr Halim (Apr 25, 2016)

J.C said:


> On leather...with the buckle from the original rubber
> 
> View attachment 9873882
> View attachment 9873906
> ...


Looks great! Love this watch. How do you find the feel & quality. Been wanting one for a long time and waiting for them to come back into stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

On the block sadly.


----------



## Amr Halim (Apr 25, 2016)

Sad to hear blowfish. How much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

gasspasser said:


> *Just got my Militaire today from Gnomons*. Very nice build quality for the price! Very solid construction.


How is it possible? To me it's still out of stock 0_0

PS. Does the lume last the night?


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Deep.Eye said:


> How is it possible? To me it's still out of stock 0_0
> 
> PS. Does the lume last the night?


I purchased it two weeks ago when I was lucky enough to see it was in stock. It finally just arrived. The lume is nothing to write home about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

Amr Halim said:


> Looks great! Love this watch. How do you find the feel & quality. Been wanting one for a long time and waiting for them to come back into stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The quality of the watch is fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Deep.Eye said:


> How is it possible? To me it's still out of stock 0_0
> 
> PS. Does the lume last the night?


Sign up for email alerts from Gnomon and you'll be the first to know when they're back in stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

I love my 1545, wish the lume was improved. 

Also, the bracelet is solid but rattles a bit much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

This beauty arrived today, I really like it!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow That's something special!


Monkeynuts said:


>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


>


This looks great. I dig it !


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Two 1545s. One is 40mm and the other 42mm.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Double post


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553

20 atmos


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


> Wow That's something special!


Thanks it is kind of special it's a prototype that squale made so I'm guessing that not many where made , squale said they would let me know how many this week 
Had a black nos squale 50atmos when squale relaunched years ago but sold it 
I like this as it's completely different to my other watches 
Also it's proof that bargains can still be found it's in near mint condition with just a little mark on the bezel and I found and brought for $499 I think for the rarity of it it would be worth easy double


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Squale ads are all very nice, saw this on a watch magazine today.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Enjoying a little holiday in the Dominican Republic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Rejoining this esteemed club. There's a 50 atmos sitting at home, waiting for me. Slightly nervous as it was bought as a smaller diver to my other alternatives and further research tells me it isn't as small as I was hoping. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

K 1553 flat


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I needn't have worried. It looks fantastic and wears very nicely. Very pleased with this one.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

New Swiss ammo strap!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

The unofficial Squale thread will not be complete without showing the latest Squale Tropic Ceramic.
Just in case, there is another thread discussing about this beautiful watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

watchlover7023 said:


> The unofficial Squale thread will not be complete without showing the latest Squale Tropic Ceramic.
> Just in case, there is another thread discussing about this beautiful watch.
> 
> View attachment 9953258
> ...


Wow that looks very good.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like it, wish it didn't have the date cyclops on it though, but everything else looks great. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree, but cyclops is easily removed.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Never been a fan of the "fake" patina look. I do like the style of hands on the Tropic over the Mercedes hands though. If they made a Batman GMT with black on top and blue on bottom with white applied indices, lumed bezel and no cyclops...they wouldn't be able to make them fast enough to satisfy customers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderdaddy said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Can you please take a pic of your entire collection and post them all together?!? I'd love to see all of them together!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Can you please take a pic of your entire collection and post them all together?!? I'd love to see all of them together!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that!


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

20 atmos, K 1553 flat


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

It's been a little while since I put this one on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just got my first 1521 from another member of the forum! Absolutely love it.. The case, the mesh, the dial, the colors, everything!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

picklepossy said:


>


Whaaaaat! Super sweet watch - I'm thinking a review is in order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

My GMT Ceramica, which will be gone as soon as I get my mitts on the tropic GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

RomeoT said:


> My GMT Ceramica, which will be gone as soon as I get my mitts on the tropic GMT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet if you replace the bezel you'll be able to off load it quick!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

lol! Definitely, but it looks like it will find a home with one of my daughter's old HS pals, now matriculating at Michigan when he's not sleeping on my couch. I gifted a Seiko 009 to him, and now he's ready for an upgrade. Oddly enough, he doesn't mind the missing lume pip!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## c1181427 (Nov 23, 2016)

Is that the latest Atmos 30 Classic Ceramica? Looks great but I'm not sure it'd look good on my 6 inches wrist...Can I have you honest advice please? Or perhaps could you post of a picture of it on a small wrist if I'm not asking too much! 


cidcock said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey guys, long term Squale owner here (Plan on doing a review on my baby shortly). I'm always on the hunt for the perfect strap for my 1521 PVD and I've noticed that the Squale Tropic Strap has changed slightly. Half a year ago when I received my 50 atmos, the Tropic (went with a blasted buckle at first) was a little bit thinner and shorter and way more flexible. Also it smelled a bit like chewing gum. Today I've received a new Tropic (this time in PVD) which is a little thicker, longer and a bit stiffer too. It smells more like vanilla. Really strange. Anyone noticed something similar? Maybe they changed the formular of the rubber? 
Any input is highly appreciated! Also, feel free to recommend me a strap for my 50 atmos (thinking about Isofrane or Marine Nationale Bungee Strap next).

And no worries, I know how much you love pics


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

New squalematic just in










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone have any good leather recommendations for a polished black 1521?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Love this vintage Swiss ammo strap on the 1521 black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

tynan, I actually really adore the original Squale leather strap. Awesome quality from a famous italian leather maker (don't know the proper word lol) which looks dynamite on a 1521 IMO (check out the picture I posted at the beginning of this page). - OH! and Squale claims that it's waterproof too! For a polished case, I'd go with a dark brown strap that squale.ch offers. I believe they ship world wide. No idea if other vendors also have it in stock, but I prefer doing business with the company directly anyway.


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Does anyone have any good leather recommendations for a polished black 1521?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hisrch Liberty is a good option, I ordered the black one with white stitching for my Squale with white dial, black and silver bezel. I have not put it on yet, but you can find nice photos of that strap googling it, $35.00 USD after tax, shipped here in US from Amazon.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tips everyone!! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey, anyone here have experience sending their Squale in for warranty work? I got one of the orange dial, PVD, 1521's earlier this month. I really dug it, but it started gaining 30+ seconds a day, which I have never had an ETA 2824 do. 

I bought it from Squale USA(which I believe is distributed by Long Island Watches). Marc was responsive and I just shipped the watch per his instructions to some place in Ohio. 

I just wanted to know what to expect and maybe how long it took for anyone that had to have this done. I know it will be more than likely take 4+ weeks, but I am optimistic it will be done quickly. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Good to hear that LIW is no longer doing repairs. The place in Ohio, while I haven't had personal experience with them, is the US recommended servicing place by Squale. I'd expect their turnaround to be within a couple months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

tynan.nida said:


> Does anyone have any good leather recommendations for a polished black 1521?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything made by Vlad. Best quality straps I have ever owned...and I make my own. His prices are excellent. He has an Etsy page but also does custom orders. Just contact him on here for more details.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=1022527&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

c1181427 said:


> Is that the latest Atmos 30 Classic Ceramica? Looks great but I'm not sure it'd look good on my 6 inches wrist...Can I have you honest advice please? Or perhaps could you post of a picture of it on a small wrist if I'm not asking too much!


That's the original 1545. I think you can pull it off. It wears reasonable. I'm like like 6.5 I think. Wears a little smaller than 007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

surrealblu said:


> Hey, anyone here have experience sending their Squale in for warranty work? I got one of the orange dial, PVD, 1521's earlier this month. I really dug it, but it started gaining 30+ seconds a day, which I have never had an ETA 2824 do.
> 
> I bought it from Squale USA(which I believe is distributed by Long Island Watches). Marc was responsive and I just shipped the watch per his instructions to some place in Ohio.
> 
> ...


I sent my atmos in for warranty work to Ohio a few months ago and was very happy. It came back before it was promised and communication was great.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Heritage on Bandr Band.....


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

May I present to you my, so far, favorite strap for my trusty 50 atmos:

















It's a "Vintage Bond Nato USM" by Geckota in 18mm with polished Buckle (one of the few vintage bonds with a really close to the original color pattern (dark blue, maroon, olive)). The strap is super soft, supple and comfortable, yet it feels really strong and secure. Also it doesn't loosen up when getting wet which is always a pet peeve of mine. The 18mm size and the polished buckle give it the vintage feeling that I want with my Squale. I'm always looking for the perfect strap for every occasion and I can honestly say that this one so far is the closest to perfection. I wore it with a suit and to the beach (on the same vacation) and it performed fantastically IMHO!
However there's a new, promising contestant on it's way to me that I'm really excited for! Once it's arrived, I'll let you know my final verdict!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Fookus said:


> Heritage on Bandr Band.....
> 
> View attachment 10047970
> 
> ...


 Really great strap, Fookus, matches the bezel & dial perfectly! :-!


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

Fookus said:


> Heritage on Bandr Band.....
> 
> View attachment 10047866


Lovey strap... but I think the bottom bit of that strap (the long bit) is on the wrong way round - not sure the "GENUINE LEATHER" stamping was intended to be visible??!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Look what arrived yesterday 

One word - mesmerizing. Dial and bezel is ......... schwiiiiiiiiiiing !!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

That is just bad ass!!



Danny T said:


> Look what arrived yesterday
> 
> One word - mesmerizing. Dial and bezel is ......... schwiiiiiiiiiiing !!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Look what arrived yesterday
> 
> One word - mesmerizing. Dial and bezel is ......... schwiiiiiiiiiiing !!


Wrist shots please

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mirabello1 said:


> Wrist shots please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes sir


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

^^^^^wowowowowowowow what a beauty 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm really digging those new matics. Squale is really going in the right direction. Wear in good health. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in complete lust with this new squale.























































50 + 60 Atmos = Squale happiness


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Danny, is that bracelet a Squale mesh?



Danny T said:


> I'm in complete lust with this new squale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Danny T said:


> I'm in complete lust with this new squale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is beautiful. Congrats.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, what a beaut! But what kind of dial is this?! Isn't it supposed to come with a different dial with applied indicies? Though I have to admit this version looks maybe even a little better! Where did you get it from? 
Oh, and the bezel's default position is with the triangle at 12 ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Three001 said:


> Wow, what a beaut! But what kind of dial is this?! Isn't it supposed to come with a different dial with applied indicies? Though I have to admit this version looks maybe even a little better! Where did you get it from?
> Oh, and the bezel's default position is with the triangle at 12 ;-)


This is the vintage LE version and I believe is limited to 50pcs only. Contact WatchBoutique and speak to Asrar. That's where I bought this watch from (they are a squale AD) and service is amazing.

And yeah I know the triangle is supposed to be at 12 but I prefer the white half of the bezel up up too and the blank part at the 12-15 min mark. Makes it look a bit better balanced IMO.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Three001 said:


> Oh, and the bezel's default position is with the triangle at 12 ;-)


Danny's got it right. In this case the big square is the 60 min marker - notice that 15 minutes counter is on the top right quadrant.


----------



## mfgue (Jun 24, 2016)

Not sure, if this is against regulations. If so please delete.

But i recently created a Facebook group for Squale owners:

*Squale Talk Worldwide:*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/104905129999917/

Feel free to join, so we can expand.

Thank you.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

I wonder if someone can help me out, I just got the original Squale mesh to fit on my blasted Ocean. But how can you size this? The screws are just to small to get a screwdriver in it. Any tips?


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

malus65 said:


> I wonder if someone can help me out, I just got the original Squale mesh to fit on my blasted Ocean. But how can you size this? The screws are just to small to get a screwdriver in it. Any tips?


They are pins on my Squale mesh &#8230;not screws.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c1181427 (Nov 23, 2016)

Redcoat1 said:


> It's only been a few days but I'm very happy so far. Fit is perfect. Really elevates the watch IMO.


Hi, May I ask if you still have the ceramic insert on your 1545? Can I ask how you managed to install it? (double sided tape, glue) Would you mind sharing some extra pictures?
The eBay seller is still selling the insert so I'm really tempted.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Danny T said:


> This is the vintage LE version and I believe is limited to 50pcs only. Contact WatchBoutique and speak to Asrar. That's where I bought this watch from (they are a squale AD) and service is amazing.
> 
> And yeah I know the triangle is supposed to be at 12 but I prefer the white half of the bezel up up too and the blank part at the 12-15 min mark. Makes it look a bit better balanced IMO.


Just for a minute I thought..."oh! the 29 marker on the bezel has been added" and counted it several times...then I realized that the bezel was rotated LOL!

Nice watch though!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

But do you have a example how to remove the pins? Can I do it by myself or do I need special tools?


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Danny T said:


> This is the vintage LE version and I believe is limited to 50pcs only. Contact WatchBoutique and speak to Asrar. That's where I bought this watch from (they are a squale AD) and service is amazing.
> 
> And yeah I know the triangle is supposed to be at 12 but I prefer the white half of the bezel up up too and the blank part at the 12-15 min mark. Makes it look a bit better balanced IMO.


Interesting! Thanks for sharing!

I understand what you are doing there!  But like I posted somewhere previously: on many vintage Squale watches the bezel looked like this. It intentionally has no markings from 30 to 45 (and talking about the 29 marker, there just wasn't any space left, like with the missing dots on a Seiko MM300 e.g. (no biggie for me)) and this isn't just an awkward design, I talked to Nelly from Squale directly and she told me that this was due to the vintage diving tables. Not sure what exactly she means but I guess that those were the least important minutes. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is, don't deny it! It's a piece of Squale history and apparently it serves (/served) some kind of function with actual thought behind the design!

But hey, who am I to judge your bezel placement?


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

malus65 said:


> But do you have a example how to remove the pins? Can I do it by myself or do I need special tools?


A stripped paper clip worked wonders for me with my MM300 bracelet. I wouldn't worry too much as it's quite easy to do but if you are too insecure, take it to a jeweler. 
Let us know if it worked out!


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

But has someone an example from which side you can remove the pin?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

malus65 said:


> But do you have a example how to remove the pins? Can I do it by myself or do I need special tools?


My recommendation...if you don't know how to do it or have the tools, take it to someone who can do it and does have the tools. It'll cost less than $15 likely and it'll save you time, money and heartache in the long run.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> My recommendation...if you don't know how to do it or have the tools, take it to someone who can do it and does have the tools. It'll cost less than $15 likely and it'll save you time, money and heartache in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 

I could go into a long winded explanation&#8230;but it's easier to just get it done at any watch repairer - will only take them 5 mins max ✌️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c1181427 (Nov 23, 2016)

Is that the latest Atmos 30 Classic Ceramica?
I'm in love with it but fear it imght be too big for my 6inc wrist.
One thing I noticed is that yours doesn't have a lume pip but others seem to have it...perhaps something for Gnomon to explain.
Will you be writing a review or your impressions of the watch?


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

50 Atmos PVD for casual Friday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPJ (Mar 13, 2013)

Sticking with 50 Atmos PVD again today...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, for now I just leave it as it is, soon I will go to a watchmaker and that is a good moment to size the bracelet too.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

malus65 said:


> Thanks for the advise, for now I just leave it as it is, soon I will go to a watchmaker and that is a good moment to size the bracelet too.
> View attachment 10096666


Great shot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> Great shot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Agreed. You win the photography contest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

It's baaaa...aaaack. Get em while they're hot boys. 
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/squale-watches/50-atmos-originale-opaco-limited-edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Found out yesterday morning from Anders it was going to be back. Only another 30 will be sold out of the 99 pieces.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> Found out yesterday morning from Anders it was going to be back. Only another 30 will be sold out of the 99 pieces.


How many were originally sold? Is this the last batch?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I was told the first 30 where sold. I'm on the fence if I want to purchase it. Thoughts?


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> I was told the first 30 where sold. I'm on the fence if I want to purchase it. Thoughts?


I placed an order. I was on the fence the first time around. Figured it's different from anything else I own. It'll look excellent with its counterpart.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> I placed an order. I was on the fence the first time around. Figured it's different from anything else I own. It'll look excellent with its counterpart.


Well done. I like your style. That's how I'm looking at it as well. It is different and especially that cool looking bezel. I sure would like to know what the bezel is made out of.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> Well done. I like your style. That's how I'm looking at it as well. It is different and especially that cool looking bezel. I sure would like to know what the bezel is made out of.


If I had to guess, it's probably just a matte black painted aluminum bezel insert.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Also, I just noticed that the first batch that went out came on a rubber strap, new batch comes on the leather. What gives?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Also, I just noticed that the first batch that went out came on a rubber strap, new batch comes on the leather. What gives?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that rubber; it has that vintage Tropic Swiss strap look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I do as well. Was hoping that it would come with that. I already have the Squale leather. 

It'll likely spend all of it's time on a NATO or Isofrane anyways I guess. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Squale discontinued the rubber Tropic. You can request a black Squale NATO to come with this watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> Squale discontinued the rubber Tropic. You can request a black Squale NATO to come with this watch.


I sent Anders an email. Hopefully he allows it!

Thanks!!

Edit: he responded immediately!! Thanks, pickle!!!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> I sent Anders an email. Hopefully he allows it!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Edit: he responded immediately!! Thanks, pickle!!!


Glad I could help. ;-)


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Have the Squale mesh and Squale blue NATO, but this honey brown strap works perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Mine on Blushark Alphashark nato strap.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

TGV has really sold me on Squale (I suppose that's his job), but none of them appealed to me. Then I saw their Rolex homages and was blown away. I want to make that blue one mine. Love it even more than the one TGV has.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Alberto Sequera said:


> Mine on Blushark Alphashark nato strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow love that dial !!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Have the Squale mesh and Squale blue NATO, but this honey brown strap works perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So tempted by one - just cannot get over the dial color. Is it worth the price of entry? Just feels so much steeper than a lot of Squales. But that dial!!! Can you post some more shots? Maybe in the sun? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

omega1300 said:


> So tempted by one - just cannot get over the dial color. Is it worth the price of entry? Just feels so much steeper than a lot of Squales. But that dial!!! Can you post some more shots? Maybe in the sun?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For $1200 it blows watches $2000 out of the water. Worth every $$ to me. At 44mm it is in my round house. Have to wait for the sun tomorrow for sunburst dial pics. With the double dome, looking at it sideways, kinda reminds me of a biosphere, my own little blue world in there, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

omega1300 said:


> So tempted by one - just cannot get over the dial color. Is it worth the price of entry? Just feels so much steeper than a lot of Squales. But that dial!!! Can you post some more shots? Maybe in the sun?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dial and bezel is beyond hypnotizing. I too thought the price was a bit much and honestly for that amount it should have had a 2892 instead 2824. But man. The colour combo, slightly larger size made me say 'eff it' and jumped for it.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Crazy Cajun said:


> For $1200 it blows watches $2000 out of the water. Worth every $$ to me. At 44mm it is in my round house. Have to wait for the sun tomorrow for sunburst dial pics. With the double dome, looking at it sideways, kinda reminds me of a biosphere, my own little blue world in there, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Danny T said:


> The dial and bezel is beyond hypnotizing. I too thought the price was a bit much and honestly for that amount it should have had a 2892 instead 2824. But man. The colour combo, slightly larger size made me say 'eff it' and jumped for it.


Thank you both very much! Wonderful pictures Danny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Danny T said:


> The dial and bezel is beyond hypnotizing. I too thought the price was a bit much and honestly for that amount it should have had a 2892 instead 2824. But man. The colour combo, slightly larger size made me say 'eff it' and jumped for it.


Update: just pulled the trigger. You sold me on the limited edition with these photos Danny! (Although I was already halfway there)!

I prefer how the "Matic" text is in white and the overall superior lume application as opposed to the raised indices.

Sadly, the mesh bracelet was out of stock right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Danny has a Steinhart bracelet on his 60, I believe. I like this one better than the Squale bracelet. All mesh and clasp.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Danny has a Steinhart bracelet on his 60, I believe. I like this one better than the Squale bracelet. All mesh and clasp.


Ahhh good to know, thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

omega1300 said:


> Update: just pulled the trigger. You sold me on the limited edition with these photos Danny! (Although I was already halfway there)!
> 
> I prefer how the "Matic" text is in white and the overall superior lume application as opposed to the raised indices.
> 
> ...


Glad I helped push you over the edge lol.

BTW the mesh I am using is the Steinhart Milanese (135mm long). It's thicker and no links for a clean look all around. Has the ratcheting clasp also.

You're gonna love it.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I also jumped on the Opaco limited from Gnomon. It had been on my list since the first batch was sold out, so I was pleasantly surprised to get the email that they were back in stock.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Glad I helped push you over the edge lol.
> 
> BTW the mesh I am using is the Steinhart Milanese (135mm long). It's thicker and no links for a clean look all around. Has the ratcheting clasp also.
> 
> You're gonna love it.


Much appreciated - going to look that up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Glad I helped push you over the edge lol.
> 
> BTW the mesh I am using is the Steinhart Milanese (135mm long). It's thicker and no links for a clean look all around. Has the ratcheting clasp also.
> 
> You're gonna love it.


Hey Danny - Does the mesh have removable sections? I'm trying to figure out what length I'd order for a 7.75 (196mm?) inch wrist.

They have 155mm and 175mm bands, and I believe the watch is about 50mm lug to lug?

If you have any insight, I'd really appreciate it!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

omega1300 said:


> Hey Danny - Does the mesh have removable sections? I'm trying to figure out what length I'd order for a 7.75 (196mm?) inch wrist.
> 
> They have 155mm and 175mm bands, and I believe the watch is about 50mm lug to lug?
> 
> ...


No removable links/sections. You have to make a measurement like you mentioned and ensure you buy the right length bracelet. If you fall in between length get the shorter one as you have 5+mm of extension on the clasp

I was lucky as I had a 20mm mesh bracelet and used that to determine the length I needed. You could also do it if you have a bracelet from another watch

Danny


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

omega1300 said:


> Update: just pulled the trigger. You sold me on the limited edition with these photos Danny! (Although I was already halfway there)!
> 
> I prefer how the "Matic" text is in white and the overall superior lume application as opposed to the raised indices.
> 
> ...


Watch Gecko has the exact same mesh for a fraction of the price. The only difference is the lack of Squale branding on the clasp. Has removable sections and is extremely comfortable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

What size is the 50 atmos? I'm seeing reports of 41-43mm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

60 Atmos is supposed to be 44mm at the bezel, and the case at 42mm. Saw that on a video review . 50 Atmos is a bit smaller at 42mm.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Saxman8845 said:


> Watch Gecko has the exact same mesh for a fraction of the price. The only difference is the lack of Squale branding on the clasp. Has removable sections and is extremely comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I'll take a look!! Much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> 60 Atmos is supposed to be 44mm at the bezel, and the case at 42mm. Saw that on a video review . 50 Atmos is a bit smaller at 42mm.


42 is right in my wheelhouse hehe

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

lorsban said:


> What size is the 50 atmos? I'm seeing reports of 41-43mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


50 atmos bezel is 42 mm. Case is just a shade over 40. Watch, IMO, where's much more like a 40 than a 42.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Loving all the pictures of the new Squale Matics (even if they are too big for me). Inspired me to break out the Squale Master today - this one is perfect


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing new here. But all the stuff posted- the new pieces, look amazing.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

imagwai said:


> Loving all the pictures of the new Squale Matics (even if they are too big for me). Inspired me to break out the Squale Master today - this one is perfect
> View attachment 10146954


Lovely. Mix between applied raised indices and lume on the dial is a nice hybrid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

My 1st Squale and I think it is beautiful.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale K1553


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I would really love to have just one watch for a year. Could this be it?.....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

On the mesh....


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New one


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> New one
> 
> View attachment 10151394
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I just wish they were sized like the 50 Atmos. 

- AleSKX


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> New one
> 
> View attachment 10151394
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did the canvas come from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's from Art an [email protected]



txaggie9307 said:


> Nice! Where did the canvas come from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> It's from Art an [email protected]


Perfect. I have been on his waiting list since early October. I am ready to be up!! Did you get it tapered or the same width all the way across?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Just in and Love it.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Craustin1 said:


> New one
> 
> View attachment 10151394
> 
> ...


It looks great. I like the new size.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> New one
> 
> View attachment 10151394
> 
> ...


You take awesome pics man

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

One more on OPstrap


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Regarding the Gnomon Special Edition: This time it looks like they printed the orange indicies - on the first batch the picture clearly showed that they were painted by hand, layer after layer. Not sure what to think about that. 
Also being a lume junkie, how's the orange lume holding up?


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Can't decide whether to flip this and my propilot for a 60 Atmos or not

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

tynan, that's a tough question. The Matic is pretty but for me, the 1521 will always be the classic. Just one logical thing to do: get both!


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah....changed my order from the limited edition to the standard with applied indices - now I just want it to ship!! That dial!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

By far this has been the fastest selling watch I have ever touched.

The black ones sell too but nothing like the blues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Like the Matic so much I bought the black and blue with raised indices. Took care of the decision conundrum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Three001 said:


> Regarding the Gnomon Special Edition: This time it looks like they printed the orange indicies - on the first batch the picture clearly showed that they were painted by hand, layer after layer. Not sure what to think about that.
> Also being a lume junkie, how's the orange lume holding up?


Which model are you talking about? The Originale? Or Matic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a hard choice, printed or applied indices?!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Which model are you talking about? The Originale? Or Matic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, should have specified that. Totally forgot that the Matic also has a version with redish lume. I was referring to the originale!
As for the Matic, I already saw in a video how poor the lume is on the brushed model - too bad since this is the one I like best.

And I asked Anders about the new version of the originale opaco and he said that it's still hand painted but this time in a different technique because apparently people were complaining about the first version not being done perfectly enough (but that's what gives a hand painted dial it's charme, no?!)


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Three001 said:


> Sorry, should have specified that. Totally forgot that the Matic also has a version with redish lume. I was referring to the originale!
> As for the Matic, I already saw in a video how poor the lume is on the brushed model - too bad since this is the one I like best.
> 
> And I asked Anders about the new version of the originale opaco and he said that it's still hand painted but this time in a different technique because apparently people were complaining about the first version not being done perfectly enough (but that's what gives a hand painted dial it's charme, no?!)


This is the latest version that I just received on Friday. Ok, so the lume is not the best. Not as good as the normal line of 50 atmos. But any Squale I've seen and owned never has been on par with my Pelagos or Seikos. That said, I appreciate the hue of the lume and it is visible in darkness during normal wear. The orange markers are perfectly aligned on the indices. And the painted on lume is perfectly applied. The application is superb. The bezel action on this Watch is much better than my matte blue 1521. The action is crisp, precise and has no "play" whatsoever. The case finishing for a blasted case is some of the best I've seen. As you'd expect from Squale. I opted for the Squale NATO vice the leather since I already own the Squale leather and I'm glad I did. The Squale NATO is excellent.

I am truly impressed with this Watch! It's simple yet beautiful. Classic yet rugged. Sleek yet stealthy.

For anyone wanting one of these, go for it!!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks awesome, congratulations.



Hwkaholic said:


> This is the latest version that I just received on Friday. Ok, so the lume is not the best. Not as good as the normal line of 50 atmos. But any Squale I've seen and owned never has been on par with my Pelagos or Seikos. That said, I appreciate the hue of the lume and it is visible in darkness during normal wear. The orange markers are perfectly aligned on the indices. And the painted on lume is perfectly applied. The application is superb. The bezel action on this Watch is much better than my matte blue 1521. The action is crisp, precise and has no "play" whatsoever. The case finishing for a blasted case is some of the best I've seen. As you'd expect from Squale. I opted for the Squale NATO vice the leather since I already own the Squale leather and I'm glad I did. The Squale NATO is excellent.
> 
> I am truly impressed with this Watch! It's simple yet beautiful. Classic yet rugged. Sleek yet stealthy.
> 
> For anyone wanting one of these, go for it!!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks! I'll try to post some more pics in better light when I get some time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Dang, you're making it incredibly hard for me now. I own the 1521 PVD that I absolutely love and wear every day and I was planing on saving for a Squale Master just for special occasions but now the Opaco is really tempting me. 
... but would it make for a good only-watch? Or is it too distinct for that?! Cause I think my PVD fits this bill perfectly. 
Oh and by the way, the Squale Nato is really extremely well done! Don't be afraid if it strechtes a little on the holes. Mine still works perfectly once molded in! ;-)


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm sure others have asked previously - but does anyone know why there isn't a Squale forum? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

The Originale just became my new strap whore watch. I've put about 20 different NATOs on it today and every single one looks fantastic!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Excellent question.



omega1300 said:


> I'm sure others have asked previously - but does anyone know why there isn't a Squale forum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

On a mesh.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

More watch pron. I wasn't lying when I said it looks outstanding on anything I put it on.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

imagwai said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Dam this one is sexy !!! What model and is it still available to buy ?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Dam this one is sexy !!! What model and is it still available to buy ?


I'm afraid it's a limited edition from a couple of years ago, only 60 made (20 each of 3 colours) - Page & Cooper Squale Vintage Master.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

imagwai said:


> I'm afraid it's a limited edition from a couple of years ago, only 60 made (20 each of 3 colours) - Page & Cooper Squale Vintage Master.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I guess that is definitely 'a keeper' for sure. Thx for the info.


----------



## SirVantes (Oct 15, 2016)

Squale 20 ATMOS models Classic, Maxi and Rootbeer are back in stock at Gnomon!!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Some diver and bund magic!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

asrar.merchant said:


> Some diver and bund magic!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!!! A great look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Some diver and bund magic!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is the strap from??


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

To you guys with the new 60 Atmos - how is the crown? Is it easy / smooth to screw down and unscrew? Any issues or is it good? 

Thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Love my root beer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

DR. NO said:


> On a mesh.
> 
> View attachment 10180562


Killer combo!

I have to get one.... just gotta get past Christmas


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jor2daje (Dec 6, 2015)

Loving the satinato finish


----------



## sinnandseiko0 (Mar 31, 2016)

I just bought my first 50 atmos 5 months ago, it is amazing the quality of watch you get for sub 1000 usd. I love the Swiss/Italian combo, that usually means great watches.


----------



## whsieh (Mar 21, 2011)

Is anyone else having issues with the bezel insert paint coming off? I love this thing to death but all my numbers are disappearing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

sinnandseiko0 said:


> I just bought my first 50 atmos 5 months ago, it is amazing the quality of watch you get for sub 1000 usd. I love the Swiss/Italian combo, that usually means great watches.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

whsieh said:


> Is anyone else having issues with the bezel insert paint coming off? I love this thing to death but all my numbers are disappearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You aren't the only one, I saw one for sale, the same you have, that had the same issue.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1553 flat tropic Squale


----------



## pasti78 (Jun 25, 2011)

Arrived yesterday


----------



## pasti78 (Jun 25, 2011)

Arrived yesterday


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

wingman1 said:


> 1553 flat tropic Squale


Nice chocolate. Great example..

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone seen the new video by Gnomon of the new Squale 20 ATMOS MK2(MK3?)? I think there are much improvement. Luminous pip, hands size and length. I think I spotted a few minor changed to the case too? Something about the Blueray as well. Looks sexier now. Darker blue maybe?

And I already have all of the colors! Am I crazy to buy another?

Anyhow, Cheers to Squale/Gnomon for listening to us!


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well boys the squale is going up for sale to fund a Seiko marine master 300.

She was a good one for the last couple months!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Double Post


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

txaggie9307 said:


> Well boys the squale is going up for sale to fund a Seiko marine master 300.
> 
> She was a good one for the last couple months!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe you will regret it. Squale looks perfect size for your wrist and MM300 wears small. 
Don't be lured by the MM300 siren call. It is a good watch, but the Squale has personality.
Seiko is Hardlex, and if you thought gouging the Squale bezel was easy just wait till you get a gouge in the MM300 crystal.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

So I am in the club. ;-) This arrived yesterday (Sunday) via DHL. Incredibly fast shipping considering it's the holiday shipping season and I ordered it Wednesday morning 12/14. I love it. If this how a "low" end Swiss maker does things I can't imagine how some of the big boy Swiss brands must look and feel. I love the size, no QC issues that I can see and the bracelet is super easy to adjust. I am so happy these became available again.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Believe you will regret it. Squale looks perfect size for your wrist and MM300 wears small.
> Don't be lured by the MM300 siren call. It is a good watch, but the Squale has personality.
> Seiko is Hardlex, and if you thought gouging the Squale bezel was easy just wait till you get a gouge in the MM300 crystal.


We will see!

This seems to have a good bit of personality!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Rice and Gravy said:


> So I am in the club. ;-) This arrived yesterday (Sunday) via DHL. Incredibly fast shipping considering it's the holiday shipping season and I ordered it Wednesday morning 12/14. I love it. If this how a "low" end Swiss maker does things I can't imagine how some of the big boy Swiss brands must look and feel. I love the size, no QC issues that I can see and the bracelet is super easy to adjust. I am so happy these became available again.


The updated lume pip is infinitely better now.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

txaggie9307 said:


> We will see!
> 
> This seems to have a good bit of personality!!
> 
> ...


Enjoy, that is why they make umpteen watch choices. The three MM300's resulted in an quick honeymoon for me.


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Rice and Gravy said:


> So I am in the club. ;-) This arrived yesterday (Sunday) via DHL. Incredibly fast shipping considering it's the holiday shipping season and I ordered it Wednesday morning 12/14. I love it. If this how a "low" end Swiss maker does things I can't imagine how some of the big boy Swiss brands must look and feel. I love the size, no QC issues that I can see and the bracelet is super easy to adjust. I am so happy these became available again.


I'm looking to reacquire one of these, but saw a few of the MK II versions where the dial and hour markes were mismatched in terms of color. I can't tell, based on the angle of your photo, but how well would you say the colors on the hands and dial markers on your watch match? Would you mind sharing a frontal shot?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Shademantis said:


> I'm looking to reacquire one of these, but saw a few of the MK II versions where the dial and hour markes were mismatched in terms of color. I can't tell, based on the angle of your photo, but how well would you say the colors on the hands and dial markers on your watch match? Would you mind sharing a frontal shot?


Here you go.










I would say the hands and seconds tip are slightly lighter. The lume is brighter on the hands too. It's not overly noticeable, especially to the naked eye, but it shows up more in the picture now that I've looked at it.

Is this an abnormality then? Should I return it due to this?


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

I owned 2 examples of the first generation of the Militaire...dial markers and hands were identical in color. For the MKII version, Squale claimed to have beefed up the lume...and this seems to have had the side effect of the handset and dial mismatch we see here. The shadeof the dial markers has changed from the first generation (colorwise the hands seem identical) I'm not sure it is a 'defect', Squale likely chose this route as an acceptable way to get better lume performance on the dial markers. If it doesn't bother you visually, you're all set. I'm on the fence again until I see more examples from this batch. This seems like such a silly thing to get wrong at the factory.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Being that it is not the traditional white, I suppose it would make sense that the new/brighter lume may appear a different color on the hands vs on the black dial. It's barely perceptible to me (I didn't notice until you asked about it). I do recall seeing a picture somewhere on here a while back demonstrating a pretty striking difference in the colors. I can't seem to find it, but it was really obvious. Thankfully mine is not like that.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

1521 owners: I keep reading how 'small' they wear. I want one. I have 8" wrists however, and some watches look absurdly small on me. The 41.5mm dia/48.5mm l2l/13mm height specs indicate that it would have good wrist presence. But I've been fooled in the past by watches that wear much larger, and much smaller.

Question: Do they really wear 'tiny'? I have a Borealis Estoril with similar specs 41mm/47 l2l and 12.5mm high -- it wears fine for me, even on my wrists/frame. 

Having an affinity for orange divers, the orange/polished 1521 looks (and reads) like the ultimate orange diver for me. I'm just doing my due diligence before buying.

What nice watches -- the entire Squale family. And what a rich history!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

They do indeed wear smaller than their size indicates. I'd say that if you don't mind a smaller looking Watch, you'll be fine. I'd say it wears more like a 40 due to the size of the bezel insert and the dial.

For reference, I have a 7.15" wrist. Also see my post on previous page of the Originale photos. Which by the way, I'm trying to sell due to a deal I couldn't pass up on another watch.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

You could consider the Squalematic. Looks very good when you see the actual watch. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill J (Jul 18, 2006)

Today I received my new Squale Y1545 MK2 Maxi and it's a keeper. It is my 4th Squale and all are great watches, especially for the prices. I now have an older 1545 Heritage, 2 of the GMT's and this new Maxi.
I have to say a few words about service, if I may. I ordered this Maxi @10:30PM on Monday and it arrived at my door at 2:30PM on Wednesday, about a total of 40 hours from placing the order to having it in hand. That's impressive!! Thank you to Gnomon and DHL.
Of note was the DHL service and tracking. First thing Tuesday morning I had a phone call from DHL notifying me that a package was enroute, required signature and provided the tracking number. That's impressive. The tracking was on time and very detailed. I sat here all day and after noon I got another call to inform me the package had been attempted to be delivered and no one was home! I was home the entire time, no way I missed them. I made a call to customer service and complained, somewhat loudly and was told they'd try to get the carrier to return. he did within an hour and admitted going to the wrong street and apologized and delivered my watch. Overall, the best service from any shipper that I have experienced, despite a slight delay.

I will for sure buy again from Gnomon and look forward to more shipping by DHL, they seem to truly care! As for Squale, fantastic watches for a great price and I highly recommend them. Yeah, the logo is there but it grows on you quickly!


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello, this is my new old stock 2002 yellow dial,, with a lizard strap hand made... and the tiger with a python skin strap


















































Good Bye To ALL ¡¡


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

GusDiver said:


> Hello, this is my new old stock 2002 yellow dial,, with a lizard strap hand made... and the tiger with a python skin strap
> View attachment 10270666
> 
> View attachment 10270674
> ...


Love the yellow 2002!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi TJ,
I too have large wrists (195mm) and there is no escaping the fact that the 1521 is a 'small wearing' 41mm.

Obviously if you want the case shape and style for a large fit, then go for the new Matic, which although more expensive does have a far better Bezel and Face finish. The Matic Satino version in black with orange accents (Halloween) might be the one for you. (pics attached)















The Satino Matic comes standard on a very nice dark brown leather perforated strap, with the option of the Squale 22mm mesh and a black 22mm NATO also available. (PS The Squale NATO is not cheap but is one of the best NATO's out there IMO. It has a long 300mm length for us large wristed chaps, has a strong nylon weave for taking the weight of a large watch but still is very comfortable and finally has a signed Squale buckle and label.

I have change over from 1521s to the Matic and 2002a models for their larger size but have kept my black Satino 1521 on a Squale black 20mm NATO just for its pure tool/military watch aesthetics.

Happy shark fishing!


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

No squale, but a Beast of a marinemaster...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

txaggie9307 said:


> No squale, but a Beast of a marinemaster...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure that's allowed


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Brothers


----------



## togokm (Mar 12, 2006)

Carabinieri T dial on Super Matte Case with Nato


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Craustin1 said:


> Brothers
> 
> View attachment 10282602


I've got the exact setup. Nice taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## mpolitynski (Aug 30, 2016)

Just got my 1545 and I am already in love with it!


----------



## HorHey9000 (Dec 3, 2016)

Can I ask when you ordered and is your watch numbered? I guess they're only making 99 and I want one but probably won't be ordering soon.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HorHey9000 said:


> Can I ask when you ordered and is your watch numbered? I guess they're only making 99 and I want one but probably won't be ordering soon.


Who are you asking and what are you asking about??


----------



## HorHey9000 (Dec 3, 2016)

HorHey9000 said:


> Can I ask when you ordered and is your watch numbered? I guess they're only making 99 and I want one but probably won't be ordering soon.





Hwkaholic said:


> Who are you asking and what are you asking about??


Sorry. iPads glitch it couldn't quote like I wanted. I was asking thejollywatcher about his 50 atmos originale opaco.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

HorHey9000 said:


> Sorry. iPads glitch it couldn't quote like I wanted. I was asking thejollywatcher about his 50 atmos originale opaco.


Roger that. I figured you were inquiring about the Originale. I have one as well. Yes, they're only making 99 of them. I am currently selling one that is basically brand new. I wore it in my house for about 2-3 hours, then a watch popped up that I couldn't pass up and I bought it so, the Squale goes up for sale. For reference, I ordered mine on December 6th, I think. And got it on the 10th.


----------



## HorHey9000 (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh nice. So are they numbered? That's a really fast delivery.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

No. They aren't numbered our of 99. They have normal serial numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello all,
So I just started looking into Squale about two weeks ago and decided to test the waters with a new 1545 Maxi MKII and a 1521 Opaca Matte (ordered a week apart). Really love both of them so far and wanted to give my two cents.
The 1545, the first one I received of the two, fits great! I tried a Steinhart Ocean and really prefer the 40mm size of the Squale much better on my 6.75" wrist. The Maxi is a good homage but I was really amazed on how hard it is to read with those small hands and my aging eyes, they just seem to disappear. As well, the lume has got to be the worst I have in my collection. But, since I am going to make this my dress watch those things don't really matter at all and the feel, performance and design are just what I was looking for in a submariner styled watch. The fit and finish is good, but not the best I have, the ends of the lug edges are pretty sharp and the brush work is a little ruff and uneven - but these are really small details. I really do like it. That prompted me to look at the 1521 as it really fits more of my desires for an everyday watch as a Zoo employee that gets into a lot of water. 

1521 - Really blown away so far with this watch. At 42mm it really wears more like a 40mm but with much better ability to quickly read the time. It almost glows on its own with the orange minute hand against that blue dial that you can just glance at it at see the time. Fits like a glove too |>. The only niggle I have is my OCD with the bezel not just perfectly matching up with the dial, but it is so small I don't think it will bother me at all after a week or so. 
Still waiting to see how good it keeps time, but the 1545 is just +5 a day, if the 1521 does that I will be a happy camper. Now to just find I band I really like on it, the leather it came on is very nice, but there is no way a leather band will not just rot off my arm after a month in my job, and I don't do bracelets. Looking for the right color nato or Eulit to put on her to really set it off. 

Thanks to this thread for sending me further into the "too many watches" camp! Might have to put up my Tuna and Steinhart for sale if I really fall for these two, which looks to be the case. 
Peace


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

To follow up - I moved the leather band the 1521 had OEM to the 1545, and really like the look and feel of it on that watch. The 1521 is quickly becoming one of my favorites, and so far approaching 48 hours of wear it is only 2 seconds fast which makes it my most accurate mechanical. I will say that the bezel and insert get scratches on them if you do as much as look at it sideways, I have watches like my seikos that have been worn to work for a couple years that have less damage to them then this bezel has received in 48 hours. Weird, but every watch has some kind of little issue for people with our affliction


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Gab124 said:


> so far approaching 48 hours of wear it is only 2 seconds fast which makes it my most accurate mechanical.


That's great. Aside from a few hours here and there (not counting sleep) I've been wearing mine for a 10 days now. It's a grand total of 19 seconds fast over that time. :-!|> Who needs COSC right? ;-)


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

My Squale story:

I was never really a watch guy - more of a dilettante. On my 40th birthday I bought a Speedmaster Pro for myself but never treated it with respect. 11 years went by and I did test the waters by adding an SKX007 to my sparse collection. Then - by chance - I watched The Urban Gentry's review of the Squale 50 atmos blue and so began an obsession.

By sheer coincidence - about 2 weeks after watching that YouTube, my brother (who is a certifiable watch and car nut) contacted me and informed me that he would like to buy me the Squale 50 Atmos Blue Opaco for my 50th (belated). It was already too late - I had already begun my odyssey into the shadowy abyss of watch-modding. My quest was to create a watch with the same blue sunburst dial of the Blue Squale 50 Atmos. My initial foray resulted in nil but by that time I had been gripped by another obsession - the Blumo.

The result - Bluto (the Shtumo came much later but is a good piece also):








A few month elapsed and I went back and forth between wanting the blue opaco, the black/orange LE from Gnomon or my original love - the SS with Sunburst dial. My patience was rewarded 2 nights ago when the DHL driver dropped off my beautiful 50 Atmos.









Unfortunately - this where the love story is put on hold. I am going to have to send it back - the bezel insert is misaligned (not such a huge deal on its own but a disappointment nonetheless) AND, there are 2 visible scratches on the dial that I cannot live with:









At this juncture I have to say that I'm pretty disappointed. Both with Squale for the clear lack of QA and with Gnomon for letting this one ship before a thorough inspection.

It remains to be seen if either Squale or Gnomon can re-ignite the passion... I still love the watch.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

The one thing that bugs the hell out of me about my Squale 1545 Classic is that in brighter environments the markers almost appear green from the lume instead of white which one would expect in light. Anyone else have this problem, or did I get a faulty watch?


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Too bad to hear about those scratches. They actually look like scratches on the underside of the crystal and not dial.... maybe the AR coating? Either way, I can feel your disappointment. I was actually considering buying a 1521 sunburst since they came back in stock last week. I guess I'll hold off. I do have two 60 Atmos watches which I love, and I can say that these are a step above the 50 atmos in quality and details. Have you considered the light blue 60 atmos? It's a great watch!!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

srexy said:


> My Squale story:
> 
> I was never really a watch guy - more of a dilettante. On my 40th birthday I bought a Speedmaster Pro for myself but never treated it with respect. 11 years went by and I did test the waters by adding an SKX007 to my sparse collection. Then - by chance - I watched The Urban Gentry's review of the Squale 50 atmos blue and so began an obsession.
> 
> ...


Squale QC is definitely hit or miss (and in your case, really egregious). I have a 1521 with no issues right now, but when I first received it brand new from Gnomon, part of the paint was missing on one of the date wheel numbers and it had to be sent in for replacement. I too love my watch, but I would be reluctant to buy another Squale. They make gorgeous pieces, but the QC issues make things unnecessarily risky.


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

srexy said:


> My Squale story:
> 
> I was never really a watch guy - more of a dilettante. On my 40th birthday I bought a Speedmaster Pro for myself but never treated it with respect. 11 years went by and I did test the waters by adding an SKX007 to my sparse collection. Then - by chance - I watched The Urban Gentry's review of the Squale 50 atmos blue and so began an obsession.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what you used to make these Sumo mods?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

marked said:


> Too bad to hear about those scratches. They actually look like scratches on the underside of the crystal and not dial.... maybe the AR coating? Either way, I can feel your disappointment. I was actually considering buying a 1521 sunburst since they came back in stock last week. I guess I'll hold off. I do have two 60 Atmos watches which I love, and I can say that these are a step above the 50 atmos in quality and details. Have you considered the light blue 60 atmos? It's a great watch!!


I don't know which would be worse that the QA process didn't catch. If you look at my wrist shot you can also see the scratch and it hasn't moved like it would if it were on the crystal a/r. Regardless - I missed it when I first opened the box and apparently so did they when the the QA guy w/cataracts was checking it through his/her loupe!

I will take a look at the 60 Atmos but I would be spending my bro's money which hardly seems fair.



mini cooper clubman said:


> Can you tell me what you used to make these Sumo mods?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bluto:

SKX case
NR15 (unbranded 6r15) movement
Blumo 1 Dial and hands
Crystal Times Coin Edge Bezel and Double Dome Sapphire Crystal with blue a/r
Dagaz Chapter ring custom brushed
SARB059 Crown & Stem

Shtumo:

Stargate 1 case
Shogun Dial
Samurai Ti hands subsequently replaced by Sea Urchin hands
Sumo Chapter Ring
Yobokies Bezel and insert
Turtle SRP777 Crown & Stem
Awaiting a Crystal Times Sapphire Crystal and then this one will go on the chopping block.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

srexy said:


> My Squale story:
> 
> I was never really a watch guy - more of a dilettante. On my 40th birthday I bought a Speedmaster Pro for myself but never treated it with respect. 11 years went by and I did test the waters by adding an SKX007 to my sparse collection. Then - by chance - I watched The Urban Gentry's review of the Squale 50 atmos blue and so began an obsession.
> 
> ...


The scratches look as though they came from the sweeping of the hour hand across the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> The scratches look as though they came from the sweeping of the hour hand across the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly. I checked and the hour hand looks like it's easily clearing the dial as it sits now. But at some point I suspect it was dragging around the dial - hence the "arced" scratch.

Anyway - I love the design, the heritage, the vibe and the brand. Please resume your normal viewing now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Squale QC is definitely hit or miss...


Hit or miss is being very generous.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

DannyT _great_ photo!

Yikes @ the QC feedback. I appreciate all candid feedback and as a potential Squale customer.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Hit or miss is being very generous.


Curious if you've ever owned a Squale....

I'd love to hear any stories from you regarding your experiences with Squale QC issues.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Hwkaholic said:


> Curious if you've ever owned a Squale....
> 
> I'd love to hear any stories from you regarding your experiences with Squale QC issues.


Yeah...same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> Curious if you've ever owned a Squale....
> 
> I'd love to hear any stories from you regarding your experiences with Squale QC issues.


Stop being so curious and search my user name and Squale. 

I owned a 2002 101 Atmos and was an endless nightmare. Horrible QC. Horrible service. Nonexistent CS at Squale.

Never again. They could could give watches away and I'm out.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Okie dokie. I've had the same issues with Squale, Omega, Tudor, Seiko, Citizen and others. Every brand has its issues. Satisfaction comes down to how it's handled by the AD. I had a bad experience with Squalewatcjes.com (LIW). Whereas other people love and swear by their service. 

So you've owned one Squale and had one poor experience. Is that correct? Sorry I don't have time to research your experience. If you don't mind sharing, cliff notes version will suffice, I'd like to hear it.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

I will keep you updated. I recently got a 1521 and after a month it was running 40-60 seconds fast a day. I have never had a brand new 2824 movement do that. I have sent it out for repairs, but that was a month ago. I suspect I may get it back sometime in January and I am seriously thinking of selling it and being done with Squale. 

We shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I had the notorious chapter ring alignment issue with my Turtle but that was almost a non-issue as I have no qualms opening up a watch that's rated to 200m and only cost $220.

Obviously Squale is in another price bracket and the availability of parts is a completely different ball game so we shall see how the AD experience goes.

Having said all of that - I had a Mk IV GTI and I am the proud owner of a Mk7 with 2 other VWs in between so my opinion on these matters should clearly be discounted


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

srexy said:


> Having said all of that - I had a Mk IV GTI and I am the proud owner of a Mk7 with 2 other VWs in between so my opinion on these matters should clearly be discounted


This actually made me laughed-out-loud. Touche.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hwkaholic said:


> Okie dokie. I've had the same issues with Squale, Omega, Tudor, Seiko, Citizen and others. Every brand has its issues. Satisfaction comes down to how it's handled by the AD. I had a bad experience with Squalewatcjes.com (LIW). Whereas other people love and swear by their service.
> 
> So you've owned one Squale and had one poor experience. Is that correct? Sorry I don't have time to research your experience. If you don't mind sharing, cliff notes version will suffice, I'd like to hear it.


One watch with multiple issues, horrible AD support (they ruined the watch trying to fix it), and a completely faceless and unaccountable manufacturer. Yes. One watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> One watch with multiple issues, horrible AD support (they ruined the watch trying to fix it), and a completely faceless and unaccountable manufacturer. Yes. One watch.


That's unfortunate. Were the repairs attempted by Squale directly or by an AD?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

surrealblu said:


> I will keep you updated. I recently got a 1521 and after a month it was running 40-60 seconds fast a day. I have never had a brand new 2824 movement do that. I have sent it out for repairs, but that was a month ago. I suspect I may get it back sometime in January and I am seriously thinking of selling it and being done with Squale.
> 
> We shall see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine showed up running 40 seconds fast and the AD I sent it back to trashed it trying to fix it. Squale refused to respond to emails and the AD gave up and said take a hike.

Roll all of the bad experiences from hundreds of purchases and this single purchase eclipsed them all combined. I just don't understand Squale.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Mine showed up running 40 seconds fast and the AD I sent it back to trashed it trying to fix it. Squale refused to respond to emails and the AD gave up and said take a hike.
> 
> Roll all of the bad experiences from hundreds of purchases and this single purchase eclipsed them all combined. I just don't understand Squale.


Who was the AD?? LIW??


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My last comment on this is that I know Asrar from thewatch.boutique is a great guy and I wouldn't think twice about buying any watch that he sells. He is a Squale AD. Therefore, there are good ADs out there who I feel confident would make it right.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I think what you need to remember about Squale is that they are a small company using largely traditional methods of manufacture and assembly (with some ageing watchmakers I think). They're not going to have the inherent manufacturing quality and systems of some of the larger manufacturers.

Not trying to excuse any errors, or the poor response to customer service (I've emailed Squale several times and never got any response. However, service from Page & Cooper has always been first class and they've got my watch sorted with Squale on my behalf).

However, for me personally, the risk of encountering a problem such as dust under crystal, scratches on dial, etc. is outweighed by the fact that you're getting a) authenticity (i.e. a family-owned company using traditional manufacture); b) an exquisite Swiss-made watch for a great price. The odd quality issue aside, Squale cases and finishing rival many of the more expensive brands.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Wearing the Squale today


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I had read quite a bit about the QC issues before I purchased. Ultimately I decided to take a chance and bought through Gnomon thinking that if there were ANY issues whatsoever I'd just return the watch, lesson learned. Fortunately my 1545 is in perfect condition and I'm very, very pleased with it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I had read quite a bit about the QC issues before I purchased. Ultimately I decided to take a chance and bought through Gnomon thinking that if there we ANY issues whatsoever I'd just return the watch, lesson learned. Fortunately my 1545 is in perfect condition and I'm very, very pleased with it.


That's the way to do it. Get a good AD and be ready to be patient. I think if I did the Squale experience all over again at this point, I'd turn out happy, but that's because I know an AD I trust. It's critical for some watch brands, and not others. With Squale, buy the AD.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> Wearing the Squale today


Nice.. Wearing the same watch


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jitzz said:


> Nice.. Wearing the same watch


How about that so cool to see another, did you get it from Japan? That's where mine came from 
squale told me that these are very rare samples only so only a handful where made


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> How about that so cool to see another, did you get it from Japan? That's where mine came from
> squale told me that these are very rare samples only so only a handful where made


Yes, got it from Japan (Beams).. I remember there were two colors.. Another one was grey blue camouflage .. I chose this.. Didn't knew at that time they were rare...


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Good info fellas. I don't own either and have been considering one or the other. I side with Squale because of size. My brother in law has the Steinhart Ceramic and it is gorgeous. His brother has the Squale Classic and it is gorgeously simple.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Good info fellas. I don't own either and have been considering one or the other. *I side with Squale because of size.* My brother in law has the Steinhart Ceramic and it is gorgeous. His brother has the Squale Classic and it is gorgeously simple.


In the price range, I don't know that there is another 40mm diameter less than 13mm thick dive watch that compares aside from the stuff from docvail/NTH, but I wanted Swiss movement and more heritage in the brand.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I had read quite a bit about the QC issues before I purchased. Ultimately I decided to take a chance and bought through Gnomon thinking that if there were ANY issues whatsoever I'd just return the watch, lesson learned. Fortunately my 1545 is in perfect condition and I'm very, very pleased with it.





Robotaz said:


> That's the way to do it. Get a good AD and be ready to be patient. I think if I did the Squale experience all over again at this point, I'd turn out happy, but that's because I know an AD I trust. It's critical for some watch brands, and not others. With Squale, buy the AD.


Definitely hit the nail on the head there. It's a great value if you get a good one and if you don't - your experience may be soured by the level of service you receive.

Back to my Mk IV VW comparison - I used to drive around with cork wedges pre-cut in preparation for the inevitable moment that the window regulator broke and I would have to wedge the window closed. The dealership I used had a massive quantity of regulators on hand and never quibbled about changing them out under warranty. Did I love that car? Hell yes - I bought 3 more after it despite blowing through 3 windows and 3 turbos (these were admittedly my fault  )


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

My two 60's have been perfect. For $1200 they are a steal, being all-Swiss. Buying a Squale is like buying a 60's British sports car, expect the worst, appreciate the best.

Haven't had service issues, really need a bigger USA AD presence though. LIW was good with initial delivery. Gnomon was better, free Squale strap and a candy cane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Crazy Cajun said:


> My two 60's have been perfect. For $1200 they are a steal, being all-Swiss. Buying a Squale is like buying a 60's British sports car, expect the worst, appreciate the best.
> 
> Haven't had service issues, really need a bigger USA AD presence though. LIW was good with initial delivery. Gnomon was better, free Squale strap and a candy cane.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL - there's a 1959 Austin Healey sitting in my garage that only works 2 months out of the year but when it does it's an absolute riot! It will get sorted eventually - as will the 50.

I have been in contact with Gnomon and they're doing everything correctly so far. Looks like I won't get the pick-up tag til after the weekend so I may as well enjoy it in the mean time. Put on an UncleSeiko waffle strap for today.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy New Year real soon everybody!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Still enjoy this blue model!
onrail3 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## SBC1986 (May 2, 2016)

Has anyone noticed that the squalematic hour hand is very close to the dial? Is this an issue?


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

SBC1986 said:


> Has anyone noticed that the squalematic hour hand is very close to the dial? Is this an issue?


Only if it rubs. You would see skid marks on dial and it would run slow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Headed to the Redskins game HTTR and Happy New Year.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I think my obsession may be unhealthy with this watch. I'm either a magpie or have found a new affinity for bling...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

rail fulldial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> My last comment on this is that I know Asrar from thewatch.boutique is a great guy and I wouldn't think twice about buying any watch that he sells. He is a Squale AD. Therefore, there are good ADs out there who I feel confident would make it right.


My oh my, those are heavily kind words my friend. I am really humbled at reading this. I highly appreciate your trust and I would do anything to keep it always.

Regards
Asrar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> My oh my, those are heavily kind words my friend. I am really humbled at reading this. I highly appreciate your trust and I would do anything to keep it always.
> 
> Regards
> Asrar
> ...


You're a real WIS, you're humble, and you've never shilled.

Plus, you have a sense of humor. I do still watch your Steinhart posts BTW. Good times.

And yes, I do endorse you. A real forum member who happens to sell watches we love and have great prices. Can't beat that.


----------



## jlprid (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm sure you guys are biased, but I want a GMT diver. Any thoughts on the Ceramica GMT vs an Ocean 1 Ceramic GMT?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jlprid said:


> I'm sure you guys are biased, but I want a GMT diver. Any thoughts on the Ceramica GMT vs an Ocean 1 Ceramic GMT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Both are nice watches. I prefer the Squale due to the case shape. The flat lugs on the Steinhart, for me, made it seem larger than its dimensions. It's lug to lug seemed quite long due to the flat lugs. If you have a flat wrist, that might be OK.

However, the Squale may look larger due to the smaller bezel width and large dial. But does not wear larger.

I think the Steinhart bezel can be hard to see at times as the numbers are engraved rather than painted on the Squale. The cyclops on the Squale is better.

In the end, I prefer the Squale. One wish I had for it would be either 22mm or 20mm lug width. 21 is just too odd of a width for a strap junkie like myself. But if you plan to wear it on the bracelet, then that might not be a big deal.

Is that enough to chew on??


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New strap arrival


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great, it's a hard watch to match to a strap as I have found out, but that one suits it very well. Congrats



Danny T said:


> New strap arrival


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thinking this is a cool summer combo


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Sold this one last year and was fortunate the buyer was kind enough to let me buy it back.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

New Squale & new strap 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

omega1300 said:


> New Squale & new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The isofrane is on upside down ?


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Danny T said:


> The isofrane is on upside down ?


Nah, I just had to move the keepers to the correct side. For some reason they came on the wrong side 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

omega1300 said:


> Nah, I just had to move the keepers to the correct side. For some reason they came on the wrong side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The grooves along the outer edge should be face up. That's what I was referring to.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

omega1300 said:


> Nah, I just had to move the keepers to the correct side. For some reason they came on the wrong side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen a Isofrane like this without the 2 grooves on the topside like the one below









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Danny T said:


> The grooves along the outer edge should be face up. That's what I was referring to.


Really? Well don't I feel dumb. First rubber strap and I mess it up.  I'll have to flip that around....

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

That blue looks great 
I find it Hard work matching straps with blue watches had a turquoise blue aquadive sold it as it only went with the turquoise Isofrane didn't seem to match any other straps
and sold the halios tropik blue I could only get it to match the bracelet it came on and a shark mesh 
decided blue watches are not for me squale really do a lovely blue though best looking by far


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Mine on the Strapcode mesh bracelet.



















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Danny T said:


> The grooves along the outer edge should be face up. That's what I was referring to.


I thought the same when I saw the photo.

Is that an Isofrane branded strap or one of the others like Borealis?

- AleSKX


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Alberto Sequera said:


> Mine on the Strapcode mesh bracelet.
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> I love this and wish these cases were the same size as the 1545 because I'd own this instead.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

AleSKX said:


> I thought the same when I saw the photo.
> 
> Is that an Isofrane branded strap or one of the others like Borealis?
> 
> - AleSKX


It's an Obris Morgan strap. Fantastic quality for a very reasonable price! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

omega1300 said:


> It's an Obris Morgan strap. Fantastic quality for a very reasonable price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Is what they say about them not being suitable for small wrists true? I'm interested in buying one but I have a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

srexy said:


> Very nice! Is what they say about them not being suitable for small wrists true? I'm interested in buying one but I have a 6.5" wrist...


I would say it fits pretty similar to an ISO or other thick rubber strap. On the plus side, if you decide to try one, it's not very expensive to see what you think! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm officially a member of the club. I've been stalking it for a while now and just arrived today.

[URL="http://


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

What is the general consensus of the 1545? 

Good piece? Or is the 1521 worth every penny over it?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aonarch said:


> What is the general consensus of the 1545?
> 
> Good piece? Or is the 1521 worth every penny over it?


For my 6.5" wrists, I prefer the 1545 which I have both the 40mm Heritage and 42mm gmt.

Not complete without photos


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Aonarch said:


> What is the general consensus of the 1545?
> 
> Good piece? Or is the 1521 worth every penny over it?


Don't have the 1545 but I can tell you the 1521 is worth every penny. It's my favorite watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Last year I took a step back from watches and sold my Squales. Well, I came back to my senses and picked up a couple of Tdials recently. One I previously sold and the other one I missed out when Gnomon was selling old vintage dials and was lucky enough to recently find.
Cheers,
Pat


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Aonarch said:


> What is the general consensus of the 1545?
> 
> Good piece? Or is the 1521 worth every penny over it?


The 1521 looks great but 42mm is a little big on my wrist. I have the Heritage and Classic 1545s. They are my most comfortable watches on a bracelet. My Classic is my go to watch.

My Heritage


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

Ptern said:


> Last year I took a step back from watches and sold my Squales. Well, I came back to my senses and picked up a couple of Tdials recently. One I previously sold and the other one I missed out when Gnomon was selling old vintage dials and was lucky enough to recently find.
> Cheers,
> Pat


Nice pair!

What is the case diameter on the Gnomon vintage dial watches?


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

My latest acquisition........


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Danny T said:


> The grooves along the outer edge should be face up. That's what I was referring to.


Ok!!! Strap corrected haha - thanks Danny! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

omega1300 said:


> Ok!!! Strap corrected haha - thanks Danny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks even better now


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

e dantes said:


> Nice pair!
> 
> What is the case diameter on the Gnomon vintage dial watches?


Thanks. It's the identical 42mm 1521 with a vintage dial put in. The one with the vintage dial has the polished chapter ring and updated pip.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Oops, double post...need more coffee.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablos88 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hoping to pick up a 50 Atmos today!


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all - I'm considering buying a Squale as an everyday watch. I'm really interested in the 50 atmos. The only thing I'm unsure of with the watch is the bezel. I know it's aluminum, but from what I've read, it's not super easy to replace. I am pretty careful with my watches, but a scuff on the bezel or wear on aluminum bezels has bugged me in the past. Does anyone have any experience replacing the bezel or paying to have it replaced?

I've also checked out the new 30 atmos w/ ceramic bezel: http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/squale-watches/30-atmos-classic-ceramica-sel-bracelet

This would be more durable, and more in my price range, but loses the uniqueness of the 1521. Thoughts?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

jwinstonc said:


> Hi all - I'm considering buying a Squale as an everyday watch. I'm really interested in the 50 atmos. The only thing I'm unsure of with the watch is the bezel. I know it's aluminum, but from what I've read, it's not super easy to replace. I am pretty careful with my watches, but a scuff on the bezel or wear on aluminum bezels has bugged me in the past. Does anyone have any experience replacing the bezel or paying to have it replaced?
> 
> I've also checked out the new 30 atmos w/ ceramic bezel: 30 ATMOS Classic Ceramica - SEL Bracelet
> 
> This would be more durable, and more in my price range, but loses the uniqueness of the 1521. Thoughts?


dont think the bezel is aluminium, had two 50amos and look to be definitely steal to me

I think the newer models have little screws that attach the bezel now so removing would be easy on these models


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

The bezel insert is aluminum but looks great. I've never had to replace mine but I've heard they are difficult. Gnomon carries replacements for the 1545 model but not the 1521. I believe that I'd because the bezel is special on the 1521. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Removing the bezel is not hard but it looks like the insert is impossible to get out without being trashed. It may require an extended soak in solvent to loosen the insert. Once removed it doesn't look like it would be any harder than normal to replace.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## HorHey9000 (Dec 3, 2016)

Does anyone have a pic of a 50 atmos polished blue with a darker brown leather strap? I'm thinking about going this route but still quite not sure.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> The bezel insert is aluminum but looks great. I've never had to replace mine but I've heard they are difficult. Gnomon carries replacements for the 1545 model but not the 1521. I believe that I'd because the bezel is special on the 1521.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Do not, I repeat, do not attempt to remove the insert from the 50 atmos bezel. You will F it up.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Do not, I repeat, do not attempt to remove the insert from the 50 atmos bezel. You will F it up.


Thanks for the warning. I definitely do not have the skill to try that. I take anything beyond strap changes to my watch guy.

My one attempt at a battery replacement went... poorly. Still looking for that screw I launched into orbit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> Thanks for the warning. I definitely do not have the skill to try that. I take anything beyond strap changes to my watch guy.
> 
> My one attempt at a battery replacement went... poorly. Still looking for that screw I launched into orbit.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I wouldn't even let your watch guy attempt it. I took mine to my watch guy and he said unless I wanted the insert and the bezel messed up, he wasn't going to attempt it.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> I wouldn't even let your watch guy attempt it. I took mine to my watch guy and he said unless I wanted the insert and the bezel messed up, he wasn't going to attempt it.


Wow, I'd heard they were tricky but didn't realize they were that tough. Good to know.

Did he happen to say why it would be difficult? Just curious to know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> Wow, I'd heard they were tricky but didn't realize they were that tough. Good to know.
> 
> Did he happen to say why it would be difficult? Just curious to know.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Only way to get it off is to use some sort of solvent to loosen the glue that is used to adhere the insert to the bezel. Even then, there is no guarantee that the solvent wouldn't ruin the painted insert. Have him look at it. See what he says.


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Only way to get it off is to use some sort of solvent to loosen the glue that is used to adhere the insert to the bezel. Even then, there is no guarantee that the solvent wouldn't ruin the painted insert. Have him look at it. See what he says.


Thanks. Luckily mine is in good shape. The original question on replacement 1521 bezels came from someone else. I was curious for future reference.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> Thanks. Luckily mine is in good shape. The original question on replacement 1521 bezels came from someone else. I was curious for future reference.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I just bought an entire bezel with insert and click spring from Squale.


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok 100% set.

I want to buy a 1545 Militaire ASAP.

Best retailer for a US resident?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Gnomon or for sale forum if used is an option. I think mine is sold pending payment tomorrow, but I let you know if not. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Gnomon or for sale forum if used is an option. I think mine is sold pending payment tomorrow, but I let you know if not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'd prefer new, but if mint, I'll take it!


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Ordered from Squale! I am excited. This will be my new daily. I was buying a Tudor Black Bay, but for $570 this was an easy argument for a daily.

Also I canceled my Steinhart OVM. Had it on order, but their long holiday, and the consensus of WUS, plus others sold me on the Squale. 

I also love the history of Squale and think that for a Mil-sub homage, this is the best.

I already have the James Bond NATO ready to go.... Love it or hate it.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Aonarch said:


> I'd prefer new, but if mint, I'll take it!





Aonarch said:


> Ordered from Squale! I am excited. This will be my new daily. I was buying a Tudor Black Bay, but for $570 this was an easy argument for a daily.
> 
> Also I canceled my Steinhart OVM. Had it on order, but their long holiday, and the consensus of WUS, plus others sold me on the Squale.
> 
> ...


You will love it. Congrats on the purchase. If I had not got such an incredible deal on my Christopher Ward Trident, and like that just a bit more, I wouldn't be selling. Just can't afford to keep both right now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Ok 100% set.
> 
> I want to buy a 1545 Militaire ASAP.
> 
> Best retailer for a US resident?


Anyone but SqualeUSA (Long Island Watch).

Gnomon
Thewatch.boutique
Page and Cooper

All 3 of those will offer better customer service and quicker shipping. You'd get you watch quicker ordering from overseas.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hwkaholic said:


> Anyone but SqualeUSA (Long Island Watch).
> 
> Gnomon
> Thewatch.boutique
> ...


I had a really good experience with toptime.eu, Peter was very good to work with. Not sure if if any warranty issues would be convenient but he was a good seller IMO.


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> You will love it. Congrats on the purchase. If I had not got such an incredible deal on my Christopher Ward Trident, and like that just a bit more, I wouldn't be selling. Just can't afford to keep both right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I really, really like the Christopher Wards dial and hands. More so than Squale, but I am going for the heritage and popularity.


----------



## J.C (May 15, 2015)

HorHey9000 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of a 50 atmos polished blue with a darker brown leather strap? I'm thinking about going this route but still quite not sure.


I don't have a dark brown&#8230;but I do have the polished blue 50 ATMOS on a tan brown leather - and with some extremely basic iPhone photoshopping I have kinda got something that looks like darker(ish) brown&#8230; 








Original / actual colour&#8230; 








Hope this is of some value??!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finslayer83 (Oct 27, 2015)

Aonarch said:


> Ok 100% set.
> 
> I want to buy a 1545 Militaire ASAP.
> 
> Best retailer for a US resident?


http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_7_149/1618357_Squale-1545-Militaire.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorHey9000 (Dec 3, 2016)

J.C said:


> I don't have a dark brown&#8230;but I do have the polished blue 50 ATMOS on a tan brown leather - and with some extremely basic iPhone photoshopping I have kinda got something that looks like darker(ish) brown&#8230;
> View attachment 10473610
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's really helpful. It looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## finslayer83 (Oct 27, 2015)

Where is the best place to part with a squale? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gra1974 (Jan 9, 2013)

I need a Squale badly!


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My second Squale - 2002, the first 1521 blasted was sadly sold off.... The 2002 is one my favorites - on NATO.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy to have finally joined the club!










This is the squale 50 atmos originale 1521 which proceeds the current opaco version being sold by gnomon. This particular version has a white lime triangle and a polished case and ran in a limited edition of ten pieces.

Loving it!

PS. Anyone know if there is a bracket available (not a mesh one, but rather a normal steel bracelet) either oem or third party which will fit the 1521 case well? 
Appreciate any advise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Classic, classic..... classic.


----------



## surrealblu (Mar 4, 2014)

Gonna get my Prince over band on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

For anyone with the new 30 atmos classic ceramica, how is the lume? Could you provide any pics? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## togokm (Mar 12, 2006)

Different shades of blue from the Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My 2002 with a new bezel - I like it!!!


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger on a 1 month old black 50 Atmos from eBay. Have been eyeing one for a while now. Hoping it lives up to my expectations! Love the heritage story of the brand and the vintage and unique styling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Got a 1545 heritage couple of months ago and was so impressed I just got a 1521 blue in tan leather last week. I'm an absolute smitten kitten right now for the 1521


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

mastersword said:


> Got a 1545 heritage couple of months ago and was so impressed I just got a 1521 blue in tan leather last week. I'm an absolute smitten kitten right now for the 1521


I was considering the blue too. Love the sunburst dial. But went with black as I'll likely wear it almost daily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1521/50



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Early shots of my SqualeMatic........


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Finally received my replacement 50 Atmos from Gnomon under warranty. It wasn't the best customer service experience (delays in shipping) but overall I'm happy now and Gnomon didn't question the replacement option at all. We can keep them on the list of approved AD's.

Anyway - it's a good thing it arrived as I have been stock-piling 20mm straps and it was getting a bit out of hand!!


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Another one of my 2002A with new bezel and "Spectre" strap!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Soulspawn said:


> Happy to have finally joined the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not unless you want the standard non fitted flat end links.

The mesh (and this is the pumped up Squale Milanese) does look very good tho!!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

srexy said:


> Unfortunately not unless you want the standard non fitted flat end links.
> 
> The mesh (and this is the pumped up Squale Milanese) does look very good tho!!


Thanks! Mesh has never worked for me previously.... But might have to give it a shot after seeing your picture! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

New Squale 1521 just arrived yesterday. Loving it!! Very accurate so far. Beautiful case, BRIGHT orange hand. Bezel is tight and responsive - no play (which I had read was an issue with some). Perfect size for my 6.5" wrist. Almost feels like a dressy tool watch. Vintage feel without overdoing it. Speaking of overdoing it - there are 7 Squale logos/brandings on the watch and strap. Maybe a few too many.

Now to find a leather band. Love the look of the one in this Worn and Wound review. Thinking a dark brown/burgundy would look really nice. Any suggestions?


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Just picked up my first Squale on a trade. 30 Atmos GMT Ceramica. The 12:00 marker on the bezel is missing so I'm thinking about adding lume to it. Thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jwinstonc said:


> New Squale 1521 just arrived yesterday. Loving it!! Very accurate so far. Beautiful case, BRIGHT orange hand. Bezel is tight and responsive - no play (which I had read was an issue with some). Perfect size for my 6.5" wrist. Almost feels like a dressy tool watch. Vintage feel without overdoing it. Speaking of overdoing it - there are 7 Squale logos/brandings on the watch and strap. Maybe a few too many.
> 
> Now to find a leather band. Love the look of the one in this Worn and Wound review. Thinking a dark brown/burgundy would look really nice. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 10628186


Colareb, can be found on eBay or Amazon for ~$55. They make the leather strap that came on my 1521.
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4B45-AC94-51C7034EF404_zpsuj8vxqsd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Colareb, can be found on eBay or Amazon for ~$55. They make the leather strap that came on my 1521.
> [URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4B45-AC94-51C7034EF404_zpsuj8vxqsd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> 
> ...


Colareb straps are ok. A bit overpriced IMO. I have a couple and they're just ok.

If you want a really nice custom strap, I suggest reaching out to VLAD106 on WUS. He makes some of the best, most well priced custom straps out there. I have tried hundreds! I've never met the guy. Have no affiliation with him or anything. I've bought a couple from him and his straps are some of the best!

I have no problem at all being a shiller for his straps.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/VladislavKostetskyi


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

jcombs1 said:


> Colareb, can be found on eBay or Amazon for ~$55. They make the leather strap that came on my 1521.
> [URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4B45-AC94-51C7034EF404_zpsuj8vxqsd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looks like the colarebs come in regular or short lengths. Any idea which might fit a 6.5" wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

jwinstonc said:


> Thanks! Looks like the colarebs come in regular or short lengths. Any idea which might fit a 6.5" wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go with the regular. Length on The regulars are 120/75. I have a couple Colareb straps and have a 7.15" wrist. I wear them on the middle hole of 6.

Check out Holben's. They usually have all kinds of Colareb and are the official US retailer for them. They also usually have decent coupons too. 
http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com

FWIW, their prices have gone up. Thanks TGV!! When I bought a couple of them a while back they were around $20 cheaper a piece. I paid $37.97 for their Distressed Blue which is now $57.97 on Holbens.

I still stand by my previous post. Buying a nice custom strap from someone that isn't a mass producer is a much better way to go.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Working through the 20mm straps acquired for my 50 Atmos while I was waiting for the warranty replacement.

The Martini Nato is definitely a winner!!

Also been logging accuracy and I'm very pleased so far!

Edit: added some more beauty shots. The casework on this watch is tremendous!


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm new to Squale. Can you please recommend a strap for a 1545 Root Beer? Perhaps some pictures? I've been looking through this thread and so far only on page 153 and enjoying every page.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

will8 said:


> I'm new to Squale. Can you please recommend a strap for a 1545 Root Beer? Perhaps some pictures? I've been looking through this thread and so far only on page 153 and enjoying every page.


Check with strapcode and see if they have a two tone jubilee bracelet. A google search for "root beer dive watch" produced quite a few photos. Glycine also makes a root beer/heritage diver watch as well.










Or a brown gator would look nice.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Yobokies has a two tone jubilee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

Quick update - The new 1521 is running +7s total after 4 days. Very pleased with the accuracy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553/200m


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

wingman1 said:


> Squale 1553/200m


Nice not usually a fan of the Mercedes hands but they look perfect on this watch very nice watch


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Monkeynuts. I am not fan of theese hands, but like them on theese watches.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

jwinstonc said:


> Quick update
> 
> I hear you there! I have had my 1521 for 4 weeks now, and over the last 17 days it has only gained 8 seconds total. It was a little faster when not fully wound up, but I am fairly busy and keep a full power reserve. I see it speed up just a hair on my days off. The only thing better than the performance is the comfort on the wrist. I hardly notice it and legibility is awesome as well. Great watch!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4C8F-B43D-87822405EE7E_zps6fapt7yk.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Arrived this morning from Gnomon. 1545 30 ATMOS Ceramica. My first Squale. b-)





































.......and a crappy cell phone wrist shot:


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

wingman1 said:


> Thanks Monkeynuts. I am not fan of theese hands, but like them on theese watches.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dammit.

It looks NOS. Is that vintage isofrane?!

I saw few of Squales in your posts,could you tell more about them

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

sinner777 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> It looks NOS. Is that vintage isofrane?!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Its not NOS, but it is in good condition. It is rare vintage 1553 case, with that bezel with insert, mech is ESA 947.111. Yes, that is vintage Isofrane 52077. 
The other ultra rare vintage Squale is with different K1553 flat case, also with ESA quartz mech, but its 944.111. Same case was used by many diver manufacturers. Like ScubaPro, ...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

A tribute to the mighty blancpain bund 3h. And some awesome straps from shkira!

Problem now is I can't decide which one to use first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just put a new strap on my 1521. Great changeup from the mesh.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Just put on a new (to me) strap myself.


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

New Horween leather Jack Foster strap for the 1521. The polish and curves of the buckle match the aesthetic of the watch nicely.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

jwinstonc said:


> New Horween leather Jack Foster strap for the 1521. The polish and curves of the buckle match the aesthetic of the watch nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new strap is from Jack Foster too. I went with the chromexcel version.

Only had it for a few days but it is super comfortable and looks great. Curious to see how durable it is.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

Saxman8845 said:


> My new strap is from Jack Foster too. I went with the chromexcel version.
> 
> Only had it for a few days but it is super comfortable and looks great. Curious to see how durable it is.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Nice! Yep mine is chomexcel as well. I am sure it will be durable. I have Wolverine 1000 mile boots made with chromexcel and two chromexcel Corter Leatherworks belts. They've all held up and patinaed beautifully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leefpeoples (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm really liking the squale root beer (1545). Would it be possible to modify the watch so that it had a "top hat" crystal and still have the watch be waterproof? The top hat crystal has pronounced raised edges and is seen on some vintage subs.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My 2002A on a leather NATO (unknown make) along with some pocket items...


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got my Robby!


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

I visited my watchmaker yesterday and it occurred to me that I've actually never seen a Squale 1521's movement and I was always curious on how it looks under the hood lol (he's a former IWC employee so I fully trusted him on that)
so here you go:









A plain-jane ETA 2824-2 Elabore! I kind of expected a decorated rotor at least but then it occurred to me. I think Squale wasn't trying to cut costs there in the first place but rather they just didn't care about decoration on a tool watch. I actually like that and appreciate it for what the 1521 actually is - a simple tool since the 70's and not a luxury item. What are your thoughts?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Three001 said:


> I visited my watchmaker yesterday and it occurred to me that I've actually never seen a Squale 1521's movement and I was always curious on how it looks under the hood lol (he's a former IWC employee so I fully trusted him on that)
> so here you go:
> 
> View attachment 10813322
> ...


I would question the worth of decorating a rotor that sits behind a solid caseback.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone have the 1545 which was updated in late 2016 with a bigger lume pip and longer minute hand? The stock photos on Gnomon's site have not been updated and I'm really keen on purchasing this model especially after the latest updates were made. Unfortunately not alot of pics are available yet.

Here's an example of what I'm talking about from a recent sales thread. I'm really interested in the Maxi version.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

imagwai said:


> I would question the worth of decorating a rotor that sits behind a solid caseback.


Agreed 
I've got this behind a closed back and I can tell you it's mighty frustrating knowing it there and looks nice but never to be seen


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

My second entry into the Squale Club...*50 ATMOS Blue Opaco*...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Squale and mesh


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

50 atmos on yellowdogwatchstraps rubber nato









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

My first Squale, just a few days in my possession Loving the color and details so far!


----------



## uabeng (Dec 30, 2016)

I was thinking about getting a 1545 but it seems to get a lot of heat from the YouTube community. Why is that?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Get what you like, some of those folks on the YouTube community tend to be biased. I have 3 Squale watches, love all 3 of them, no issues whatsoever.



uabeng said:


> I was thinking about getting a 1545 but it seems to get a lot of heat from the YouTube community. Why is that?


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

uabeng said:


> I was thinking about getting a 1545 but it seems to get a lot of heat from the YouTube community. Why is that?


Probably because it is an homage to the sub.

Seriously though, forget other people. YouTube isn't know for subtlety and nuance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Saxman8845 said:


> Probably because it is an homage to the sub.
> 
> Seriously though, forget other people. YouTube isn't know for subtlety and nuance.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Isn't it mostly due to the fact it has Squale on the dial and claims all the heritage of the brand even though it is a fairly generic Sub Homage put together in a factory and not hand crafted by artisans?

In other words they've got nothing better to do with their hatred?

@uabeng - It's a perfectly good watch with a work horse Swiss movement. Don't sweat the YT gang... If you like i, buy it, wear it.


----------



## uabeng (Dec 30, 2016)

Well I pulled the trigger on the classic. I was about to get the root beer but the black would net more wrist time due to the versatility.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Couldn't not post the new guy here.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

sticky said:


> Couldn't not post the new guy here.
> 
> View attachment 10873849


Nice one!


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

I am late to the party. Just received a squale root beer. Wonderful watch!


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey can I play? Came in today.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1545

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## wind021 (Dec 25, 2014)

30 atmos ceramica. My first dive watch and I am very happy about the purchase.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

wind021 said:


> View attachment 10900098
> 
> 
> 30 atmos ceramica. My first dive watch and I am very happy about the purchase.


Very nice!

Fits my skinny wrist perfectly. I do love this watch. The quality of the bracelet has surprised me. Solid, clasp has better shape than my older submariner, I do like it a lot. I wonder if a squale bracelet will fit my sub?

People are right. The blue just doesn't come out right in pictures.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Fits perfectly with my new golay strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

my first squale


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

just put in an order for the Squale-matic in last night... I can officially join this unofficial thread very soon!!!


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody have any "well worn" 1521s? Mine is starting to pick up a few hairline scratches after a few weeks. I plan on keeping this watch for a while and am curious to see what a really weathered one might look like.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Came in Yesterday. So far I'm digging it. Need to get the mesh Bracelet for it though.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

My Heritage Vs my buddy's Steinhart Ocean One


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a 50 Atmos. Figured I might as well get one last watch purchase in before combining bank accounts with my soon to be wife. This piece should look right at home in the Gulf of Mexico on the honeymoon. 

This will be my second Squale. I had a 20 Atmos maxi for about 9 months which is the longest I have ever owned a mechanical watch. Looking forward to keeping this one longer.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

BDIC said:


> Came in Yesterday. So far I'm digging it. Need to get the mesh Bracelet for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes a great combo!
squale blue wavecurl montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm curious where you guys all purchased your Squales. I'm very interested in the 1521 for example, and I see that with Squalewatches.com the 1521-026 polished is $940.00 but the same setup, unless I'm mistaken, is $829 with Gnomon. Why the such discrepancy and is it really worth an extra ~$120 to buy from Squalewatches over Gnomon?

Any advice/thoughts appreciated.

EDIT: I should mention these prices are with the brown leather strap


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

ms55 said:


> I'm curious where you guys all purchased your Squales. I'm very interested in the 1521 for example, and I see that with Squalewatches.com the 1521-026 polished is $940.00 but the same setup, unless I'm mistaken, is $829 with Gnomon. Why the such discrepancy and is it really worth an extra ~$120 to buy from Squalewatches over Gnomon?
> 
> Any advice/thoughts appreciated.
> 
> EDIT: I should mention these prices are with the brown leather strap


Gnomon is a great vendor and AD for Squale. I would have no hesitation purchasing from them.

They ship everything DHL express so you will receive it in ~3 business days.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

ms55 said:


> I'm curious where you guys all purchased your Squales. I'm very interested in the 1521 for example, and I see that with Squalewatches.com the 1521-026 polished is $940.00 but the same setup, unless I'm mistaken, is $829 with Gnomon. Why the such discrepancy and is it really worth an extra ~$120 to buy from Squalewatches over Gnomon?
> 
> Any advice/thoughts appreciated.
> 
> EDIT: I should mention these prices are with the brown leather strap


I got mine from squale.de which has great prices in euros at the moment. I don't see leather as a strap option when buying the watch, but they have them in the accessories section so maybe you might be able to talk to someone and get the combo you want.


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My Squales

50 and 60 Atmos blues


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

I finally have a piece of historic dive watch history in my hands! I am loving this watch so far. Here are a couple of shots:


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Loving the strapshots!!

I credit/blame my 1521 for my newfound unhealthy strapaddiction - specifically the Isofrane. Previously I would have called you nuts if you told me I'd consider buying a $120 strap.



Danny T said:


> My Squales
> 
> 50 and 60 Atmos blues


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Sunkist Squale Sunburst:


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

1521 Ocean Blue Blasted 
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4528-95D7-FE7E5696941A_zps5n08itns.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

finally!


----------



## rafeyo (Aug 13, 2016)

I couldn't hold off any longer. Had to pick up the 30 Atmos Tropic GMT Ceramica...


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## NickoftheDead (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey all!

Figured this would be the best place to ask this;

How big of a difference is there in terms of quality between the Orient Ray 2 and the Squale 1545? Specifically the Blueray.. I'd love any input, this will be my first luxury/entry/swiss diver and I'd like to get this purchase right. Also.. is it worth considering Christopher Ward? 

Thank you!
Nick


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

NickoftheDead said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Figured this would be the best place to ask this;
> 
> ...


From a strict quality perspective I'd rank them orient-->squale-->CW.

I think the 1545 isn't Squale's strongest product line. It's certainly not bad, and one of the better sub homages, but I feel like the 1521 and the squalematic's are just better built.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickoftheDead (Feb 13, 2015)

Ruggs said:


> From a strict quality perspective I'd rank them orient-->squale-->CW.
> 
> I think the 1545 isn't Squale's strongest product line. It's certainly not bad, and one of the better sub homages, but I feel like the 1521 and the squalematic's are just better built.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great input and thank you for the quick reply!

Hmm okay.. I'm just trying to keep it under $600 so the 1545 is right in that sweet spot for me, next to a probably pre-owned or prev generation CW.


----------



## NickoftheDead (Feb 13, 2015)

Also, should I consider Steinhart at all?


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

My Squale only


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Just joined the club. This watch is gorgeous.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'd like to join this club one day, but I had a question about the 1521 blue:

Squalewatches.com sells a 1521-026MBLR and -026BLR, matte versus polished
Gnomon sells a 1521 blue opaco and -026/BLUE, they call "super matte" versus I guess the polished version(?)
Page & Cooper sells a 1521 "satinato blue" and "blue ocean polished case," I guess this is another matte versus polished?

Are there only two versions of the 1521 blue, matte versus polished, and these venders are just giving them new fancy names, or are there possibly 3 or even 4 versions of this dial?

Also, what do you guys think of all three venders for a US buyer, all good?

Any thoughts from current Squale owners would be appreciated!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

ms55 said:


> I'd like to join this club one day, but I had a question about the 1521 blue:
> 
> Squalewatches.com sells a 1521-026MBLR and -026BLR, matte versus polished
> Gnomon sells a 1521 blue opaco and -026/BLUE, they call "super matte" versus I guess the polished version(?)
> ...


I bought my 026/Blu from Gnomon. I was confused as well, but I think the retailers just describe the same two watches differently. You'll notice that they all sell them with different strap options, so I think they're just market differences.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

ms55 said:


> I'd like to join this club one day, but I had a question about the 1521 blue:
> 
> Squalewatches.com sells a 1521-026MBLR and -026BLR, matte versus polished
> Gnomon sells a 1521 blue opaco and -026/BLUE, they call "super matte" versus I guess the polished version(?)
> ...


I got my 60 atmos from page and cooper. The communication was great, the shipping was one day from overseas. (I'm in NJ very close to NYC so I'm sure that played a part) and the current conversation rate saved me around $120 over gnomon or LI Watch or The Watch Boutique.

Communication was also good with Gnomon


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

rafeyo said:


> I couldn't hold off any longer. Had to pick up the 30 Atmos Tropic GMT Ceramica...


Very cool combo, love that piece!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

NickoftheDead said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Figured this would be the best place to ask this;
> 
> ...


The big question is who makes the Squale 1545 for Gnomon? It looks almost to be an exact copy of the Davosa Ternos. Squale doesn't sell the 1545, or make any reference to it. There is no Squale using this case, bezel, etc, so this is not like an AD contracting with the branded manufacturer for customized version of a production watch (like Damasko has done recently).

By all accounts the 1545 is a nicely made piece. I suspect Gnomon licenses Squale's name, and is using a contract manufacturer. Marathon does this as well, as does Cabot. Marathon and Cabot use Swiss contractors. Gnomon could be doing the same. Or they could be assembled by a contract manufacturer in Asia, use an an ETA movement. I believe ETA has a factory in China?

Either way, Gnomon could probably mark it as "Swiss Made", per Singapore regulations, since they don't export it for sale.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

NickoftheDead said:


> Also, should I consider Steinhart at all?


I would say most certainly, but I don't own either brand.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> The big question is who makes the Squale 1545 for Gnomon? It looks almost to be an exact copy of the Davosa Ternos. Squale doesn't sell the 1545, or make any reference to it. There is no Squale using this case, bezel, etc, so this is not like an AD contracting with the branded manufacturer for customized version of a production watch (like Damasko has done recently).
> 
> By all accounts the 1545 is a nicely made piece. I suspect Gnomon licenses Squale's name, and is using a contract manufacturer. Marathon does this as well, as does Cabot. Marathon and Cabot use Swiss contractors. Gnomon could be doing the same. Or they could be assembled by a contract manufacturer in Asia, use an an ETA movement. I believe ETA has a factory in China?
> 
> Either way, Gnomon could probably mark it as "Swiss Made", per Singapore regulations, since they don't export it for sale.


Perhaps it's more likely that Squale simply doesn't want to market the 1545 anywhere but Asia anymore? Occam's razor anyone?

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

NickoftheDead said:


> Also, should I consider Steinhart at all?


I own a Steinhart O1V, and it's an excellent watch. It wears big though, as all Steinharts do. I think, all things being equal, go with what fits the best between the two. I think Squale's non-Rolex homage watches are of superior design, but that's just opinion. Build quality on both is excellent for the price.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## robvya (Mar 1, 2017)

I plan to buy a squale 1521, Hope everything will go as planned!


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

heyheyuw said:


> I bought my 026/Blu from Gnomon. I was confused as well, but I think the retailers just describe the same two watches differently. You'll notice that they all sell them with different strap options, so I think they're just market differences.
> 
> Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
> ...


I see, so is it basically the general consensus here that the real categories for the 1521 blue are either polished or matte? thanks for your reply, this watch is on my wishlist so I'm just trying to do my homework before jumping in...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

what a mesh I've made!




alright well Squale made the mesh but I put it on the watch!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

How does the 60 atmos wear compared to the 1521?
I had to sell my 1521 because it wore too small for me, even though I have other 42mm case sized watches.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes (Mar 1, 2015)

NickoftheDead said:


> Also, should I consider Steinhart at all?


The Steinhart is bigger. The 42mm diameter is part of that. The straight lugs also make it wear larger on the wrist. The 40mm Squale fits my 6 3/4 wrist much better. (I have both.) The Squale is extremely comfortable. I am a big fan of the 40mm 1545. If there is any way you can try them on, definitely do so.

I have found the quality to be good with the Squale. I have not been gentle with it and encountered no problems.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

New to the forum and the club.?

Just ordered my Squale Matic 60 in blue today. Was wondering if anyone had any idea what strap this is, seems to pair perfectly.



Danny T said:


> New strap arrival


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^PM Danny T man. The buckle is an H2O roller buckle. The strap I'm not sure...

Here's mine on a newly acquired BluShark taupe, white and orange nato:


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> The big question is who makes the Squale 1545 for Gnomon? It looks almost to be an exact copy of the Davosa Ternos. Squale doesn't sell the 1545, or make any reference to it. There is no Squale using this case, bezel, etc, so this is not like an AD contracting with the branded manufacturer for customized version of a production watch (like Damasko has done recently).
> 
> By all accounts the 1545 is a nicely made piece. I suspect Gnomon licenses Squale's name, and is using a contract manufacturer. Marathon does this as well, as does Cabot. Marathon and Cabot use Swiss contractors. Gnomon could be doing the same. Or they could be assembled by a contract manufacturer in Asia, use an an ETA movement. I believe ETA has a factory in China?
> 
> Either way, Gnomon could probably mark it as "Swiss Made", per Singapore regulations, since they don't export it for sale.


The big question is....

[URL="http://

Squale Swiss Made Professional Dive Watches
















Also all things considered isn't it a far more logical conclusion to draw that Squale, the legendary dive watch case manufacturers, simply makes cases for Davosa? As opposed to the completely baseless "suspicion(s)" outlined above?


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment DSC_2650.JPG

View attachment DSC_2676.jpg


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

heyheyuw said:


> Perhaps it's more likely that Squale simply doesn't want to market the 1545 anywhere but Asia anymore? Occam's razor anyone?
> 
> Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
> ...


Yes, the simplest solution is usually correct. So what is simplest answer?

A small micro brand struggling with production limitations (look at how long the 1521 has been out of stock on top selling models) trying extend their brand with new models usually does not have the time\resources to micro-market. Even large manufacturers typically license out those opportunities rather than let them become a internal distraction from their core brands. And there are companies that specialize in nothing but licensing brands. For the mfg that licenses out, it's a high-profit low-risk proposition. It's a win-win, and a very common ... and simple ... practice.

The 1545 seems to be a popular model. But at its price point, especially compared to where Squale is taking their brand with their new models, it was probably a low profit dollar line that consumed a fair amount of internal resources. In marketing terminology, the 1545 may have become off-strategy. That it may have been a headache to manage, possibly taxing what production capacity Squale has of their own, is evidenced by its periodic outs. That they decided to do something about it was also clear when it went dark for about 1 year, and disappeared from all company materials.

Then the 1545 remerges in Asia as an exclusive to just one AD. Logic and simplicity would suggest that Squale decided it had to move on from the 1545, and Gnomon saw an opportunity. There are many contract manufacturers in Asia, and many fine micro brands are made there. It be easy and simple for Squale to license the 1545 to Gnomon, and for Gnomon to go to a local contract manufacturer. Possibly the same one that might make Davosa?

The point is of course not that there is anything wrong wth the 1545.

Rather, the poster asked for thoughts comparing an Orient to the 1545; my point is, one thing to consider is that one is an Asian diver with a unique company history, and the other is Sub homage that may be contracted out (i.e. not really part of the Squale company\brand heritage).


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> The big question is....
> 
> Squale Swiss Made Professional Dive Watches
> 
> Also all things considered isn't it a far more logical conclusion to draw that Squale, the legendary dive watch case manufacturers, simply makes cases for Davosa? As opposed to the completely baseless "suspicion(s)" outlined above?


Uh oh. You're not one of those people who believe Seiko "J" 007's are made in Japan, are you?

It's always kind of humorous when a fan boy makes an emotional response using the word "logical". My 15 year old daughter uses that word when told "no" regarding some popular clothing item (that she already has at least 1 of), yet another cell phone case, etc.

BTW, Squale USA has not listed a 1545 for at least 1 year; that banner was part of the original web site design, when they DID sell the 1545. Squale's corporate site removed the 1545 completely about a year ago. Squale does not sell 1545's. Only Gnomon does.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Uh oh. You're not one of those people who believe Seiko "J" 007's are made in Japan, are you?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Just got my 50 Atmos back from Jack, new crystal and a set of NOS tritium hands.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

I try to buy the watch, not the story. My 50 Atmos doesn't need the Squale story, but the story doesn't exactly hurt.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

How this looks to you? With that bracelet.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

wingman1 said:


> How this looks to you? With that bracelet.


Looks good to me. 

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## lawdawg92 (Mar 2, 2017)

How are the bezels on new Squale 1521s these days? Been lusting over these for a while, but I remember they used to have crappy bezels. I really like having a tight bezel. My main dive watch has a loose one that get's knocked off of 12 o'clock easily when bumped, and it stirs up what little bit of OCD I have. I seem to remember something like Squale putting screws on the bezel to allow people to adjust the tightness to their liking, but haven't really been able to find anything on the subject.


----------



## Nigelstyrrell (Aug 26, 2013)

The original Super Matt 1521 from P&C after 3.5 years constant wear, time for a bezel change? Or leave it original?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Leave it be. That watch is loved. weared on the wrist, not in the box. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Nigelstyrrell said:


> The original Super Matt 1521 from P&C after 3.5 years constant wear, time for a bezel change? Or leave it original?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why bother. You'll probably just do the same to the next one.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Nigelstyrrell said:


> The original Super Matt 1521 from P&C after 3.5 years constant wear, time for a bezel change? Or leave it original?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wouldn't bother me, but my line is drawn at crystal damage. the question is, does it keep you from wearing it? If yes, replace it, if no, rock that thing!

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Nigelstyrrell (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for reaffirming my thoughts, keeping the original bezel so I can add more battle scars. 
Such a comfortable watch to wear that sometimes I forget I'm wearing it when doing something I should be doing without a watch on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Don Logan said:


> View attachment 11161290
> 
> View attachment 11161322
> 
> View attachment 11161346


Don - where did you source that tropic strap in the first pic?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

lawdawg92 said:


> How are the bezels on new Squale 1521s these days? Been lusting over these for a while, but I remember they used to have crappy bezels. I really like having a tight bezel. My main dive watch has a loose one that get's knocked off of 12 o'clock easily when bumped, and it stirs up what little bit of OCD I have. I seem to remember something like Squale putting screws on the bezel to allow people to adjust the tightness to their liking, but haven't really been able to find anything on the subject.


Yes to the screws on my 2016 50 Atmos. It's nice and tight right now with room to adjust in the event that the spring develops any slop.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't care if it's still grey and raining. If they're playing baseball, spring is here, and I can wear a colorful watch.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Y'all seen this? Basel tease for a new 101 Atmos!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BRv0Gthhpkj/










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

New 1521 026/A arrived yesterday from Gnomon. Came on the tan leather. I had and flipped a 1521 026 a couple of years ago to fund a Sinn 856 UTC and a Damasko's DA47, but always missed the Squale. 

Question: the 1521 came in a leather pouch, the same as a 1545TGC I had bought a few years back. Anyone recently got a 1521 from Gnomon? Is the pouch a Gnomon thing? Or has Squale ditched the box on 1521's?

Just curious.

Initial observations is the new bezel (mine had no screws) seems to have less play than I recall. I might post comparison pics against my DA46 (flipped the DA47 for a DA46 on SS last June) and Seiko Turtle. The Squale, in its polished SS glory, looks to me like a "dressier" watch compared to the ice hardened and Tegimented steel in the Damasko and Sinn. The numerals on the DA46 and shallow face depth give it a more "toolish" look, like an industrial wall clock on the wrist; the depth of the dial of the Squale, and the round markers, have a classic look that might be more versatile. The depth comes from the Squale's thicker sapphire of a 500M dive watch; the Damasko is rated at 100M. The Damasko is an outstanding everyday watch. I've been wearing it as my everyday watch since last June or July. It has zero marks of any kind, none of those micro swirls that 316SS can get just by wearing it.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Nigelstyrrell said:


> The original Super Matt 1521 from P&C after 3.5 years constant wear, time for a bezel change? Or leave it original?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would leave it, every nick or mark tells a story. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> New 1521 026/A arrived yesterday from Gnomon. Came on the tan leather. I had and flipped a 1521 026 a couple of years ago to fund a Sinn 856 UTC and a Damasko's DA47, but always missed the Squale.
> 
> Question: the 1521 came in a leather pouch, the same as a 1545TGC I had bought a few years back. Anyone recently got a 1521 from Gnomon? Is the pouch a Gnomon thing? Or has Squale ditched the box on 1521's?


I just received mine from Gnomon a few weeks ago and it came in the pleather pouch.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

heyheyuw said:


> I just received mine from Gnomon a few weeks ago and it came in the pleather pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming. Yes, "pleather" it is.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks for confirming. Yes, "pleather" it is.


Pleather here also. It says leather box on the website but I'm not that fussed...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

srexy said:


> Pleather here also. It says leather box on the website but I'm not that fussed...


Yeah, I'm never that interested in the box or box candy. I do like the extra NATO that Gnomon sends though. That's pretty cool.

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

heyheyuw said:


> Yeah, I'm never that interested in the box or box candy. I do like the extra NATO that Gnomon sends though. That's pretty cool.
> 
> Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
> ...


Might be useful I suppose as a travel case, if you're in to that sort of thing ... When I travel, it's just the watch in my wrist. Unless I want a beater for some reason; then I throw a Gshock in the bag. No need for a pouch.

Since I have habit of flipping watches, I like to keep the original box, paperwork, tags, etc. A complete package seems to sell better.

The Nato is a nice touch. I'm not a big fan of Nato's: like my watches to sit as low as possible. Of the two styles, I prefer Zulu's. Cabot includes an extra Nato, but the thin RAF style. I've got a few of those. Chino does a nice job: he includes a heavy weight cotton cleaning cloth with traditional Japanese printing, and a post card. He sets the watch to time zone of the address it's delivered to.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Might be useful I suppose as a travel case, if you're in to that sort of thing ... When I travel, it's just the watch in my wrist. Unless I want a beater for some reason; then I throw a Gshock in the bag. No need for a pouch.
> 
> Since I have habit of flipping watches, I like to keep the original box, paperwork, tags, etc. A complete package seems to sell better.
> 
> The Nato is a nice touch. I'm not a big fan of Nato's: like my watches to sit as low as possible. Of the two styles, I prefer Zulu's. Cabot includes an extra Nato, but the thin RAF style. I've got a few of those. Chino does a nice job: he includes a heavy weight cotton cleaning cloth with traditional Japanese printing, and a post card. He sets the watch to time zone of the address it's delivered to.


Oh, I totally agree on natos. I have nice collection of three-ring zulus that fit so much better. A much cleaner look. I have some from Maratac, Crown & Buckle, and I have one on its way from NATO Strap Company that I want to try. Still, I appreciate the thought.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Now that I've just proclaimed my love of zulus, I must admit that I quite like this particular NATO.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

heyheyuw said:


> Now that I've just proclaimed my love of zulus, I must admit that I quite like this particular NATO.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> nice I love nato too. that one is sharp I bet it would look pretty cool on my 60atmos with the lighter blue and white features.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

heyheyuw said:


> Now that I've just proclaimed my love of zulus, I must admit that I quite like this particular NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NATO buddy!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

After going through several bands, I have settled for the stock bracelet. In fact it wears quite comfortable!


----------



## glubber3 (Mar 25, 2017)

Question, I just recieved my 1545 Bluray and when I was resizing my bracelet i saw this tiny black o ring. Is there a black o ring in the crown of these watches? It wasnt broken or anything, just laying on the table.. im really confused how if it came from the watch?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

New Squalematic 60 atmos variants released at Baselworld.
Got these from the Squale Facebook page.
Blue sunburst dial with black bezel








Black dial with orange and black bezel








Bronze dial with orange and black bezel









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

1521 OBB
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-49A5-9DC7-43030E69DE27_zpsb6zjxpbd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally got mine on some mesh. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

wiseMenofGotham said:


>


This should be posted in the coffee and watches thread! Great watch!

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha I forgot about that thread, thanks!


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1521 & 1553









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

I'm a bit late to the party and have probably only managed to scan through 1//20th of this thread so far. I'm a bit of a closet fan...so here are some of my favorite pieces I'm sharing. These cases are built like vaults!

Most are over 30-40 years old. Some have the thick mid case, some the thinner, Some are military, some have Bakelite bezels, there is a Quartz, and a custom made one off piece.


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Page&Cooper just released a new video on YT where they showcase the new and updated 2002 models. They seem pretty darn cool to me, especially this dark blasted case. But they mentioned that Squale decided to add an automatic HRV which I'm not a fan of (didn't Squale market the 101atm back then as helium proof? With L-shaped gaskets and such?). Anyhow, if anyone buys one of the new 2002, PLEASE share some pictures with us!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome collection you have!



lukeeesteve said:


> I'm a bit late to the party and have probably only managed to scan through 1//20th of this thread so far. I'm a bit of a closet fan...so here are some of my favorite pieces I'm sharing. These cases are built like vaults!
> 
> Most are over 30-40 years old. Some have the thick mid case, some the thinner, Some are military, some have Bakelite bezels, there is a Quartz, and a custom made one off piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

lukeeesteve said:


> I'm a bit late to the party and have probably only managed to scan through 1//20th of this thread so far. I'm a bit of a closet fan...so here are some of my favorite pieces I'm sharing. These cases are built like vaults!
> 
> Most are over 30-40 years old. Some have the thick mid case, some the thinner, Some are military, some have Bakelite bezels, there is a Quartz, and a custom made one off piece.


Seconded. Gorgeous collection!

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sunburst dial on display. Pic from the weekend.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yckcorp (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice post! Can you give a review of the 'Squale 30 ATMOS Vintage Ceramica - SEL Bracelet' that you own? 
Looks premium. How is the lume? Built quantity? The anti-reflective coating effective? Etc. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

lukeeesteve said:


> I'm a bit late to the party and have probably only managed to scan through 1//20th of this thread so far. I'm a bit of a closet fan...so here are some of my favorite pieces I'm sharing. These cases are built like vaults!
> 
> Most are over 30-40 years old. Some have the thick mid case, some the thinner, Some are military, some have Bakelite bezels, there is a Quartz, and a custom made one off piece.


Post more pictures of the Marina Militarie!

1545 20 ATMOS with the maxi dial.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's a little update of my Squale over the past couple of weeks:


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Squale









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Here's my invite to the club. Absolutely love everything about this watch.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Whoops forgot something:


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Good to see that you watch is "living life" to the fullest.



CRetzloff said:


> Here's a little update of my Squale over the past couple of weeks:


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Kami69 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi everybody!
There is my Squale and there is my 1st post here:


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

That is the coolest watch I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

slorollin said:


> That is the coolest watch I've seen in quite some time.


Thx slorollin. It is really different.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Ansor (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi!
I´m looking for a good Oyster Bracelet for my Squale 1521. If you have your 1521 on an Oyster, can you post some pictures?
I saw a few 1521 on a Super Oyster Straight End Lug, but I really dont like the gap between the bracelet and the case and that is why Im looking an Oyster with curved end lugs, like the ones for the SKX or the Orient Ray II.
Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have long sought the same thing you're looking for, but I have not found. The distance from endLink bracelets to the casing is not too much to me, as such, does not matter. Moreover, as such, provides a good vintage look to the 1521 case.


----------



## jwinstonc (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm still loving the 1521 that I got a few months ago. Now I'm upgrading some straps. I've been rocking it on the rubber dive strap that it came on and a horween leather strap. Just ordered the WatchGecko heavy duty mesh - https://www.watchgecko.com/heavy-duty-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php

Now - which NATO do you think would look best with the polished 1521? Looking for an everyday one so thinking either black or grey. Thoughts?
https://countycomm.com/collections/watch-bands/products/maratac-mil-nato-bands?variant=27246282182


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

This:

https://countycomm.com/collections/watch-bands/products/maratac-two-piece-bands?variant=27247938822

IMHO, the 1521 is such a nice wearing watch because of the curved shape of the lugs, and how it wraps around the wrist. A Nato or Zulu, or any strap that sits underneath the watch, adds unnecessary height (thickness), and lifts the watch off the wrist. Maratacs are thick, so they do add more bulk. The 2 piece IMHO is the best of both: maintains the exceptional wearability of the 1521, with the exceptional quality and thickness of the Maratac.









There are Zuko and Nato style straps that are much thinner. The are often referred to as RAF (UK Royal Air Force) style. Those are also available in more colorful regimental colors as well.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt (Nov 20, 2013)

Can anyone post some pics of the 1521 polished and matte finishes side by side? I'm having a hard time choosing.


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

jwinstonc said:


> Hey guys, I'm still loving the 1521 that I got a few months ago. Now I'm upgrading some straps. I've been rocking it on the rubber dive strap that it came on and a horween leather strap. Just ordered the WatchGecko heavy duty mesh - https://www.watchgecko.com/heavy-duty-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php
> 
> Now - which NATO do you think would look best with the polished 1521? Looking for an everyday one so thinking either black or grey. Thoughts?
> https://countycomm.com/collections/watch-bands/products/maratac-mil-nato-bands?variant=27246282182
> ...












My 1521 on grey NATO... IMO this watch works well with lots of different straps, leather, rubber, mesh or NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine on grey NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Kami69 said:


> Hi everybody!
> There is my Squale and there is my 1st post here:
> 
> View attachment 11475274
> ...


Welcome to the forum Kami

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

squale Y1553, Brevet 503.305, north eaagles


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

The Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica is back in stock at Gnomon for those interested:

30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica - SEL Bracelet










Video:


----------



## audiotechnicaMuch (Sep 23, 2016)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> The Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica is back in stock at Gnomon for those interested:
> 
> 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica - SEL Bracelet
> 
> ...


Does GNOMON ever put the squales on sale? Not sure if I should wait...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 11502826


Love this particular model.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

teioh3 said:


> Does GNOMON ever put the squales on sale? Not sure if I should wait...


This watch, (_Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica),_ definitely will NOT be discounted any time soon. They've sold out 2 production runs so far and are working on a 3rd. You may find 1 pre-owned. Good luck.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

60 atmos on Hirsch orange carbon fiber


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> 60 atmos on Hirsch orange carbon fiber


Ooh... I like that strap.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

heyheyuw said:


> Ooh... I like that strap.
> 
> Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


Thanks.... I dig it. The moment I got this watch home I knew it needed an orange strap option. It was thinking rubber at first but nothing seemed exactly right, they I saw this at Panatime on sale. It feels like a very well made strap and Hirsch is usually known to be good quality.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Got mine used with the tropic style strap.


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ very clean... I like it!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Just can't get over how the light plays on this watch.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Another day with 1521.


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)




----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope to soon be a Squale-matic owner... Patiently waiting for a blue or sunburst grey to come up used!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

I can finally join the club...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mail call ! Here's my second Squale :


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 40mm brown bezel and Squale GMT 30ATM 42mm.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

my second squale


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

My First


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Very cool Pepcr1 ! How do you like it ? Does she wear like a 44mm ? I'm affraid 42mm is my limit. 
Here's for me today :


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you dark light 111, it wears smaller than a 44mm, my wrist is 7 1/4" and it fits perfectly no lug overhang at all


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm crazy about this baby blue


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all, how've you been?

Have read all this thread (!!!), and decided that definitely want a Squale model ! It's my first one , and decide to go on a GMT model ! (The initial idea was the atmos Heritage, but the GMT idea has grown on me!) 

I'm still in doubt between the black ceramic and tropic model. 

If were you, wich one would you choose ?

Since this watch is a little bit bigger, how's the feeling on the wrist ? 

My best regards, 

Daniel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got back from two weeks of traveling abroad and the Squale Tropic made it a breeze keeping up with three time zones (main hands set for current local time, red hand set to GMT and rotated bezel to display various time zones). Its 13mm thickness also made it quite manageable under most dress shirts and I thoroughly enjoyed wearing it daily during that time.


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

Got this about a month ago and it has easily become my favorite. Just in time for summer!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^looks great on that perlon! I personally love the white strap, blue watch look.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1545










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Squale Heritage on Squale nato :


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

Another look for my matte blue 50 ATMOS


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

This watch can suit any kind of leather strap


----------



## ZeeJex (May 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm just shouting out to say my first automatic watch is a Squale 1521Ocean 😍

It didn't take long to decide what watch to buy after seeing the watch on social media sites my heart was set, classy yet casual. I live in London so trying the watch first before buying wasn't an option but would I do that again probably not but it was worth taking the risk considering the high praise.

Next step was figuring out where to place an order. The main UK dealer (P&C) had a marked up price with only the default standard black rubber strap, I wanted the tan leather and two NATO straps. Best price was actually straight from SQUALE.CH the package including the 20 euro shipping fee came to 960 euros which is £835.70. The best part was I ordered on 21st April and delivery was 27th April... That's just one whole week.......Bravo!!!!

Anyway let me post some photos


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm looking at the 30 Vintage Ceramica, can anyone comment if it has the same lume (or close) to the 20 Classic?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Still smitten with my squalematic. This dial is simply mesmerizing.


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Squale 20


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Still smitten with my squalematic. This dial is simply mesmerizing.


Couldn't agree more!! They're magic in person!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just in...










Squale #2, and the blue is stunning.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

what the..., just noticed it, i like the dot covered.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> what the..., just noticed it, i like the dot covered.
> View attachment 11795650


Yup... Sapphire covered. It doesn't help the Lume any, but that doesn't bother me. I think it's a classy little touch. Love the 1521.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

yeah, i noticed that, the brightness less than the index & hand lume, it is classy like you said, i think that part quite well made and value for money. similar to those tritium tube covered on the bezel, good idea indeed. i am satisfy with squale 1521, a very nice watch.



heyheyuw said:


> Yup... Sapphire covered. It doesn't help the Lume any, but that doesn't bother me. I think it's a classy little touch. Love the 1521.
> 
> Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

EDIT: Double post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Sunny days in the city


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Stormy day in the country side


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

supprise to see heuer also use squale 1521 style casing:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-professional-1000-m-ref-980-023-l-365730.html


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Vwatch said:


> supprise to see heuer also use squale 1521 style casing:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-professional-1000-m-ref-980-023-l-365730.html


Not only Heuer,Doxa,Blancpain & others that sell for 5 $ figures sometime.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Vwatch said:


> supprise to see heuer also use squale 1521 style casing:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-professional-1000-m-ref-980-023-l-365730.html


Not only Heuer,Doxa,Blancpain & others that sell for 5 $ figures sometime.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Any 1521 blue polished versions in stock anywhere? Are they producing the 1521 still? One distributor told me they have not had any since early Feb.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

SpeedSeeker001 said:


> Any 1521 blue polished versions in stock anywhere? Are they producing the 1521 still? One distributor told me they have not had any since early Feb.


Looks like toptime.eu has them. Good seller.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

For sure 1521 are still produced but not in high volumes.
A recent picture of my GMT Tropic. I dig this watch !


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

New to me 1521 ocean blasted. Absolutely love it, the colour is incredible in person!

I'm considering the Watchgecko heavy duty Milanese bracelet, which I've read is essentially identical to the Squale one.

I've never been a fan of mesh bracelets in person though, and am hesitant to buy it to find out I'll never wear it. I think the 1521 looks great on the mesh on its own, however i haven't been seeing a ton of wrist shots with it on mesh.

Can anyone help me out here? Convince me I need the mesh with some amazing wrist shots?









Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I can't help you with the mesh, I know people rave about it but it's not for me. I don't like the look personally, but admit I have never tried it, YMMV. I think it looks best on leather myself.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4505-A4CA-9806C755E600_zpsghktfshi.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


>


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ryvil said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


StrapCode zizz canvas........


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

darklight111 said:


> Stormy day in the country side


The tropic gmt is such a well done piece. If only they did a similar piece in a Pepsi or coke dial.... There'd be a small hole in my wallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

darklight111 said:


> For sure 1521 are still produced but not in high volumes.
> A recent picture of my GMT Tropic. I dig this watch !


Gorgeous Tropic. Everytime I venture over to Gnomon and view the Tropic video, I am tempted.....finally clicked over there for the Upteenth time and just placed my order.






http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/squale-watches/30-atmos-tropic-gmt-ceramica-sel-bracelet

Another great photo:



darklight111 said:


>


----------



## rspr (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi guys, I have been looking for this Tropic GMT for a while, but do not want to import it from Gnomon. There is now one available on eBay (Europe) for Euro 830, is this a fair price?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rspr said:


> Hi guys, I have been looking for this Tropic GMT for a while, but do not want to import it from Gnomon. There is now one available on eBay (Europe) for Euro 830, is this a fair price?


Gnomon is $799USD including shipping....you do the conversion math.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

If the watch is new, 830 Euros is a fair price especially if you have import taxes in Germany.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Tbh... I wasn't the biggest fan of mesh bracelets either, until I got my 1521 - albeit mine's not the 'blasted' version though.

The mesh looks rather good on the watch, and is so comfortable you'd swear you didn't have anything on your wrist.

M.



KJRye said:


> New to me 1521 ocean blasted. Absolutely love it, the colour is incredible in person!
> 
> I'm considering the Watchgecko heavy duty Milanese bracelet, which I've read is essentially identical to the Squale one.
> 
> ...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Official company photo... They went goofy this year. Had to make sure I was wearing the 1521. 










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

GoodLord said:


> View attachment 11905914
> 
> 
> Tbh... I wasn't the biggest fan of mesh bracelets either, until I got my 1521 - albeit mine's not the 'blasted' version though.
> ...


Nice shot!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yesterday and today


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-44E6-8C89-08928051284B_zpsvrusmfkp.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> [URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-44E6-8C89-08928051284B_zpsvrusmfkp.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap. Where's it from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Saxman8845 said:


> Great strap. Where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Thanks, Clockwork Synergy 2 piece, leather lined nylon strap. Not sure they are still offered.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I finally get to join this club! It's been a good month! First I got to join the Magrette club with the MPP Black, now I'm in the Squale club! Here is my new to me (3 month old) 30Atmos Vintage Ceramica. It just came in this afternoon. 
This is a tank of a watch! And check out that Blue A/R reflection! 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ZeeJex (May 2, 2017)

A few weeks in and I'm still so happy with this watch, I've not worn any other watch this month.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Squale heritage on Squale nato strap. Top notch quality BTW


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Loving my GMT and Root Beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any of you have the 1521 yellow dial with black and yellow bezel? I think that is a stunner but must have been limited...?


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Picked up this fella last week, and it's been working hard since in a few timezones 

+2.5s/day over six days which is pretty good!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

New friend in the mail today.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

New to the fold as of yesterday


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Ginseng108 said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 12063402


Interesting cyclops reflection there - reflecting from the inside of the crystal?

Nice to note also that the black/blue colour sections are the right way round on this model 

Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## KCM (Mar 5, 2017)

Very happy with the new purchase 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice pair!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

60 atmos on blushark nato for today. Love the way the subtle stripes match the hands.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

My 50 Atmos Pro in Gulf Racing livery.

Does anyone know much about this black dial/black and silver bezel combo? I've searched online and only seem to see this bezel offered on white dial 1521's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Blu Ray


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

My 20ATMOS Maxi


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Squale #2


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Great summer watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

1521 OBB on ToxicNato

[URL="http://


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

1521 blue satinato here but the sad news is it isn't getting wrist time so I think it will have to go. Usually what happens is I list it for sale then wear it a bit and get sellers remorse b4 it's sold.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm normally not a strap guy but the 1521 is so darn versatile.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Looks good on strap


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Purchased from another member, arrived today. I also have the Davosa equivalent! Thinking about flipping this one to get into the Squale 30 Atmos line.....


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone got the Squalematic in black/orange or rootbeer? How does it wear, lets see some pics!


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

vandit said:


>


Nice combo


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

drttown said:


> Purchased from another member, arrived today. I also have the Davosa equivalent! Thinking about flipping this one to get into the Squale 30 Atmos line.....
> 
> View attachment 12140682


Is that a MK2? What's your honest opinion of the quality and look? I have a 30 Atmos and am thinking of flipping to get a 20 Atmos. I just like the 40mm size better. But I'm not sure how the 20's look in real life. Also I guess I'd be trading down due to the price difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll send you a PM. Thanks.



PowerChucker said:


> Is that a MK2? What's your honest opinion of the quality and look? I have a 30 Atmos and am thinking of flipping to get a 20 Atmos. I just like the 40mm size better. But I'm not sure how the 20's look in real life. Also I guess I'd be trading down due to the price difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## airdrie76 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi, sorry for jumping on the thread. I'm close to pulling the trigger on a Squale. 

After spending a lot of time narrowing the choice down I think im going to stick with the militaire, which is what initially caught my eye. The only thing that has stopped me pulling the trigger up to this point is the size. I'm used to wearing watches that are generally 42 inch (and around 50 inch lug to lug). I wondered if anyone could advise how the 20 atmos wear and offer their thoughts on how they look on a 7.2ish inch wrist!?

I did think about going for the slightly bigger vintage ceramic 30 atmos. But while I do like it, I don't think it's quite as nice as the militaire. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a 6.5" wrist and I think the Squale 20 Atmos wears just a little small. I think the 30 Atmos would fit your wrist a little better.


----------



## airdrie76 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for that, appreciated. 

Does anyone own the vintage ceramica? It was the yellow numbering in the bezel that put me off a little. I wondered how it comes across in the flesh?


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Another new strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

New mesh:


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

al358 said:


> I'm at work with my Squale too! Probably should be working instead of posting though...


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

It's OK, since it's Friday!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

drttown said:


> It's OK, since it's Friday!


TGIF!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnd (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello, hoping to join the club soon. Been looking at squale for a while now and would like to get the 2017 Atmos 101(not sure what was revised for 2017) or the the 60 Matic. Anyone have helpful information on where to buy and get the best deal in USA? I can't seem to find any retailers that sell 60 Matic. Gnomon has the 2017 101 Atmos, but was hoping to get a better deal...

Thanks for starting this thread op!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

bnd said:


> Hello, hoping to join the club soon. Been looking at squale for a while now and would like to get the 2017 Atmos 101(not sure what was revised for 2017) or the the 60 Matic. Anyone have helpful information on where to buy and get the best deal in USA? I can't seem to find any retailers that sell 60 Matic. Gnomon has the 2017 101 Atmos, but was hoping to get a better deal...
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread op!


I got my Squalematic 60 atmos from Page and Cooper in the UK. the conversion saved me about $100 compared to Gnomon. No customs fees or anything. LI Watch is supposed to be the US distributor but I've had little success with them and no communication when I've tried.

Also they send it out in the box and Gnomon seems to send Squales out in a vinyl roll. I prefer the box. Good communication. I was happy with Page and Cooper.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not sure how pricing compares but toptime.eu does have the matic in stock. Good seller with good communication.

https://www.toptime.eu/collections/watches/squale


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Dark Overlord said:


> I got my Squalematic 60 atmos from Page and Cooper in the UK. the conversion saved me about $100 compared to Gnomon. No customs fees or anything. LI Watch is supposed to be the US distributor but I've had little success with them and no communication when I've tried.
> 
> Also they send it out in the box and Gnomon seems to send Squales out in a vinyl roll. I prefer the box. Good communication. I was happy with Page and Cooper.


Interesting. Had never dealt with Gnomon before I bought my squale so I have no defense points, but my squale came in a box. Got lucky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Just arrived from another member here. I started with smaller watches, 37mm and 38mm(Tag Heuer WD and WK model), with a lug to lug of around 45-46mm. From there I went to a Tag Heuer 39mm, and to a Davosa Ternos and Squale 20 Atmos, both 40mm with a lug to lug of 48mm. Now, this one is 42mm, with a lug to lug of 49mm. I don't think my wrist can handle anything bigger than this.....


----------



## Devilduck (Feb 9, 2012)

Borealis Cascais with new leather strap from etsy shop pannLshop.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Managed to get one of these from a Squale dealer:





Now there are two.....


----------



## bnd (Jun 23, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> bnd said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, hoping to join the club soon. Been looking at squale for a while now and would like to get the 2017 Atmos 101(not sure what was revised for 2017) or the the 60 Matic. Anyone have helpful information on where to buy and get the best deal in USA? I can't seem to find any retailers that sell 60 Matic. Gnomon has the 2017 101 Atmos, but was hoping to get a better deal...
> ...





jcombs1 said:


> Not sure how pricing compares but toptime.eu does have the matic in stock. Good seller with good communication.
> 
> https://www.toptime.eu/collections/watches/squale


Thank you for the input. I'll check both sites out. Shipping take a while? Guess I don't care if it takes a week or two, but Amazon prime shipping has ruined me and I assume I can get anything in 2 days ha ha.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

bnd said:


> Thank you for the input. I'll check both sites out. Shipping take a while? Guess I don't care if it takes a week or two, but Amazon prime shipping has ruined me and I assume I can get anything in 2 days ha ha.


My 1521 arrived in 2 days from toptime, DHL IIRC.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

For any 30 atmos owners with the spring bar lug hole misalignment issue:

I tried some 1.2mm diameter spring bars (originals are 1.5mm diameter) to see if this would help get both spring bar ends in easily. It did, but has a very annoying side effect; the spring bar ends are smaller and the shoulders just slip right into the lug holes, which means you can't get the spring bars out. Took me 10 minutes to get one out.....

So I'm not recommending that option. Only thing left if for me to modify the spare SEL's I've got. Meanwhile this.......


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

jsohal said:


> Interesting. Had never dealt with Gnomon before I bought my squale so I have no defense points, but my squale came in a box. Got lucky!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's cool. Perhaps the roll was for a certain time frame or vice-versa but there were a bunch of guys who ordered the Matic through them and there was a overall sentiment that it was cool but disappointing that it replaced the box.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Dark Overlord said:


> that's cool. Perhaps the roll was for a certain time frame or vice-versa but there were a bunch of guys who ordered the Matic through them and there was a overall sentiment that it was cool but disappointing that it replaced the box.


Yea. If I'd known that was a thing I would have inquired to make sure I received it in a box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

30
Atmos GMT Ceramica arrived Friday.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Arrived .........two years ago. Squale 1545 20 atmos brown bezel and 1545 30 atmos gmt blue/black


----------



## jpb117 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello all
I'm new here and thinking about getting either a 1545 Heritage or Root Beer. I wanted to know, has anyone tried changing the Root Beer's bezel to black? I'm thinking it may tone the brownish-red a tad and give it a nice balance in terms of color combination. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fan freddy (Jun 26, 2017)

Just bought limited ATMOS 30, any advises for winding or swing my wrist as do not want to spoilt the crown mechanism. First timer for mechanical watches. Any good advise are welcome.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Fan freddy said:


> Just bought limited ATMOS 30, any advises for winding or swing my wrist as do not want to spoilt the crown mechanism. First timer for mechanical watches. Any good advise are welcome.


Congrats! Winding is good, overwinding is bad. You should be good from stopped to 30 turns of the crown, you will feel a little pushback and that's how you know it's wound enough. The ETA is a hearty and tough movement.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Fan freddy said:


> Just bought limited ATMOS 30, any advises for winding or swing my wrist as do not want to spoilt the crown mechanism. First timer for mechanical watches. Any good advise are welcome.


Does it have a 2824-2 movement? 
If so, I would avoid handwinding it a ton. Don't do it every day. You can read up on issues due to too much handwinding. But don't stress out over it.

From a dead stop, maybe do 10 winds to get it started, then just wear it and go about your business. If you are fairly active, the automatic winding mechanism should do the rest for you. If you mainly work a desk job, maybe 20 winds to get you started.


----------



## Fan freddy (Jun 26, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Congrats! Winding is good, overwinding is bad. You should be good from stopped to 30 turns of the crown, you will feel a little pushback and that's how you know it's wound enough. The ETA is a hearty and tough movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks and and happy to be my first mechanical watch. 
I use to just wear and go type. Found this habit interesting and elevate my knowledge. 
Today just give 15 turn for monitoring at first. 
I will take note about the pushback effect.


----------



## Fan freddy (Jun 26, 2017)

mistercoffee1 said:


> Does it have a 2824-2 movement?
> If so, I would avoid handwinding it a ton. Don't do it every day. You can read up on issues due to too much handwinding. But don't stress out over it.
> 
> From a dead stop, maybe do 10 winds to get it started, then just wear it and go about your business. If you are fairly active, the automatic winding mechanism should do the rest for you. If you mainly work a desk job, maybe 20 winds to get you started.


it is actually 2893-2 from specification. I'm not sure does it have auto winding features built in. Possibly have to wait for few days to check whether will stop by itself if I continue wearing it.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Fan freddy said:


> it is actually 2893-2 from specification. I'm not sure does it have auto winding features built in. Possibly have to wait for few days to check whether will stop by itself if I continue wearing it.


That movement does have a rotor that winds based on movement. I believe the rotor winds it in either direction, some rotors only wind the watch when it moves in 1 direction. (Please note, I'm describing rotor movement, not winding if the crown).

Some movements like the Seiko NH21 (I believe that is the model)) only winds by movement of the wrist and do not allow hand winding. Other movements do not have a rotor and only can be powered by winding the crown. Oh the world you've stepped into!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My second Squale. A 20 Atmos Maxi Mk2. I feel this is a better fit for me than the 30 Atmos Vintage Ceramica that I had. So far I Love this!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice to see that mine went to a good home as it sounds like you are enjoying it, and here is another one that I got in today.











PowerChucker said:


> My second Squale. A 20 Atmos Maxi Mk2. I feel this is a better fit for me than the 30 Atmos Vintage Ceramica that I had. So far I Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

drttown said:


> Nice to see that mine went to a good home as it sounds like you are enjoying it, and here is another one that I got in today.
> 
> View attachment 12269226


Yes Sir! I'm loving the 20!! And Wow, your new 30 Classic Ceramica looks Awesome!! I think I like that better than the Vintage. Or at least it would be a hard choice. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Nice strap. What is it?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

traczu said:


> Nice strap. What is it?


Thanks, it's the original strap that came with the watch, no brand is indicated.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


> Thanks, it's the original strap that came with the watch, no brand is indicated.


Nice one, I'll think about something similar. Mine came on different strap:


----------



## Fan freddy (Jun 26, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> That movement does have a rotor that winds based on movement. I believe the rotor winds it in either direction, some rotors only wind the watch when it moves in 1 direction. (Please note, I'm describing rotor movement, not winding if the crown).
> 
> Some movements like the Seiko NH21 (I believe that is the model)) only winds by movement of the wrist and do not allow hand winding. Other movements do not have a rotor and only can be powered by winding the crown. Oh the world you've stepped into!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Some enquiry to learn..
This 3 days, I try to wind up about 15 turn, 30 turn and 40 turn each day respectively. 
Have not start to wear yet...

Same time of the day, I bring it up and found hands stop running 
I wonder it is normal or abnormal for a mechancial watch.

As I start to read on site, some reviews mentioned require to wind it on same time each day.. 
during this time, it is suppose to stop ?


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Fan freddy said:


> Some enquiry to learn..
> This 3 days, I try to wind up about 15 turn, 30 turn and 40 turn each day respectively.
> Have not start to wear yet...
> 
> ...


I think the movement has a power reserve of 38-42 hours so it should run for that long to stopping after being fully wound. I'm not sure if I do not move a lot during the day but my watches with the same movement are stopped usually when I take it off around 5pm and put it back on around 7am the next day.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fan freddy (Jun 26, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> I think the movement has a power reserve of 38-42 hours so it should run for that long to stopping after being fully wound. I'm not sure if I do not move a lot during the day but my watches with the same movement are stopped usually when I take it off around 5pm and put it back on around 7am the next day.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Have also read read this specification yesterday and you are right about 38hrs. I remembered winded on 1900hrs. And same time is just 24hrs. 
Maybe winding turn is not enough ??
im worry over winding as advised in last post. 
Tomorrow will try to wear and try it out again.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Fan freddy said:


> Have also read read this specification yesterday and you are right about 38hrs. I remembered winded on 1900hrs. And same time is just 24hrs.
> Maybe winding turn is not enough ??
> im worry over winding as advised in last post.
> Tomorrow will try to wear and try it out again.


Yeah it's a best guess and depends on how much it moves on your wrist. Sounds like you are getting expected use and the watch is operating as intended.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

That Friday feeling


----------



## Fan freddy (Jun 26, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Yeah it's a best guess and depends on how much it moves on your wrist. Sounds like you are getting expected use and the watch is operating as intended.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Morning time, before wearing it I started with turning about 10 turns winding. 
So far throughout today till now still surviving non stop.

Start to love it and look great.
Happy weekend.







I


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage lume done right









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been wearing this ever since it arrived and it shows no signs of leaving my wrist.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Joined the club with my 1521 matte.....if EVER there was a watch crying out for an orange ISO, this is it!

don't get me wrong, the stock leather strap is nice, but this combo rocks....

IMHO of course....








Sunny early morning walk with the dog


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My one an only squale









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553 pvd gold


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just in from Italy...



















and then there were two...


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

traczu said:


> Nice strap. What is it?


Just had a look at the strap again, it's from Squale, with it's logo and made in Itay.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


> Just had a look at the strap again, it's from Squale, with it's logo and made in Itay.


I will have to check their site, or look for similar rally strap. It looks really nice


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Summertime Squale


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

30 Atmos Tropic GMT Ceramica









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I honestly thought I was going to miss out on this one but was determined not to.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sticky said:


> I honestly thought I was going to miss out on this one but was determined not to.
> 
> View attachment 12339479


And I thought that you weren't going to succumb to the temptation Sticky! What is your verdict then?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

One more of the 30 Atmos Tropic GMT Ceramica









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Luca Trucchia (Jan 16, 2016)

here my squale

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1553 on tropic


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

After a suggestion from a forum member I changed the bezel insert on my camo squale extremely rare anyhow but like this is the only one in the world


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haggis89 (Jul 20, 2017)

Just bought my first divers watch. Got the 1545 Heritage. Love it!


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Simply beautiful, I happen to be wearing the exact same watch!



Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

drttown said:


> Simply beautiful, I happen to be wearing the exact same watch!


I just received mine two days ago. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Bajoporteno (Apr 29, 2012)

Squale has the best cases period for their prices!
I love the craftmanship of all their cases. Real work of art!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Bajoporteno said:


> Squale has the best cases period for their prices!
> I love the craftmanship of all their cases. Real work of art!


+1


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Just on our way back from Glacier Bay...










Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A little sunlight bling playing off the beveled edges of the glass









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Iluvatar (Nov 2, 2014)

Found this in the wild 3 weeks ago and love it!  I had never heard about the brand before, but liked the build quality of the watch, so ended up being really positively surprised when I googled it later.

My local watchmaker says everything looks great inside (it has an ETA 2783 movement).

Still waiting impatiently for some NATOs that I've ordered...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice find! If it was my watch I'd put it on a nice shark mesh similar to the Omega ones.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

The Davosa Ternos is the exact same as the Squale 20 Atmos(ceramic bezel with the Davosa), case band and all...I have two of those, also!



Bajoporteno said:


> Squale has the best cases period for their prices!
> I love the craftmanship of all their cases. Real work of art!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> A little sunlight bling playing off the beveled edges of the glass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you VWG, just chosen something else for tomorrow and now I'm changing my mind o|.

.......presuming that you're still enamoured with the 30 atmos?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Iluvatar said:


> View attachment 12374103
> 
> 
> Found this in the wild 3 weeks ago and love it!  I had never heard about the brand before, but liked the build quality of the watch, so ended up being really positively surprised when I googled it later.
> ...


Brilliant find |>. How much was it?


----------



## Iluvatar (Nov 2, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Brilliant find |>. How much was it?


Thanks! I feel almost embarrassed to say that I paid close to US$12 (it was on a fleamarket) !! :-x


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Iluvatar said:


> Thanks! I feel almost embarrassed to say that I paid close to US$12 (it was on a fleamarket) !! :-x


What....?!?! 

......brilliant find!   

Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Damn you VWG, just chosen something else for tomorrow and now I'm changing my mind o|.
> 
> .......presuming that you're still enamoured with the 30 atmos?


Yes i am........but i cant keep them all and i chased something that i said i wouldn't but i ran the risk of missing the opportunity while it was there and have to do it.

If i sell my Helm first i will keep the Squale. If the squale sells first I'll likely still sell the helm. We will see. The 30 atmos is exceptional.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes i am........but i cant keep them all and i chased something that i said i wouldn't but i ran the risk of missing the opportunity while it was there and have to do it.
> 
> If i sell my Helm first i will keep the Squale. If the squale sells first I'll likely still sell the helm. We will see. The 30 atmos is exceptional.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sounds interesting whatever it is you're chasing! Good luck!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

30 atmos pan am again today......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (Jul 20, 2017)

I have been on the look for a nice diver's watch. The 20 Atmos Blueray and 50 Atmos Blue are on the list. I have spent some time researching each watch and Squale in particular. There seems to be a dispute whether this watch is true Swiss watch or if it's made in Asia. Please don't everyone laugh at me at the same time. I'm sure it has been discussed, but I didn't find it on this site. It seems crazy to me that this is an issue. Either they are made in Switzerland, Asia, or partially in Switzerland and Asia. How can there be a dispute? Anyway, if someone would like to endear me with an answer, thank you.

Besides the aforementioned, pretty much everything has been answered for me on both of these models; however, I haven't found any information on what the bezels on each of these models is made of. If anyone has information on this, I would appreciate any info you have.

If I purchase one of these models, I will probably go with Gnomon. They are considerably cheaper than Long Island Watches and come with a great reputation with quick delivery.

thanks,


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

1521 blue polished on a proper POLISHED mesh bracelet. If you notice the Squaleusa website no longer calls the OEM bracelet polished[you can thank me later]


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (Jul 20, 2017)

Sgt.Pepper said:


> I have been on the look for a nice diver's watch. The 20 Atmos Blueray and 50 Atmos Blue are on the list. I have spent some time researching each watch and Squale in particular. There seems to be a dispute whether this watch is true Swiss watch or if it's made in Asia. Please don't everyone laugh at me at the same time. I'm sure it has been discussed, but I didn't find it on this site. It seems crazy to me that this is an issue. Either they are made in Switzerland, Asia, or partially in Switzerland and Asia. How can there be a dispute? Anyway, if someone would like to endear me with an answer, thank you.
> 
> Besides the aforementioned, pretty much everything has been answered for me on both of these models; however, I haven't found any information on what the bezels on each of these models is made of. If anyone has information on this, I would appreciate any info you have.
> 
> ...


Well, if anyone wants to know what the bezel insert is made of for these models, it's aluminum. I sent Gnomon an email and Anders replied very quickly. Very close to pushing the buy button, but still deciding on which model to get. It's hard to deny how beautiful the 1521. It'll be hard not to pick the 1521 as i'm looking at the picture that A MattR of Time posted.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Sgt.Pepper said:


> Well, if anyone wants to know what the bezel insert is made of for these models, it's aluminum. I sent Gnomon an email and Anders replied very quickly. Very close to pushing the buy button, but still deciding on which model to get. It's hard to deny how beautiful the 1521. It'll be hard not to pick the 1521 as i'm looking at the picture that A MattR of Time posted.


Blue?



















Or black?


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes, the Blue.


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (Jul 20, 2017)

I went ahead and bought the 20 Atmos Blueray 1545. Too many positive reviews and I have spent too many hours researching different diver watches. I'll post some pics when I get it in 3-5 day.


----------



## Mikede (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking for som advice here. I have decided on the Squale 50 Atmos in blue, but I can't decide between the ocean blasted or polished. Any input?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sgt.Pepper said:


> I went ahead and bought the 20 Atmos Blueray 1545. Too many positive reviews and I have spent too many hours researching different diver watches. I'll post some pics when I get it in 3-5 day.


Great watch, I think you'll enjoy it. I love mine.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mikede said:


> Looking for som advice here. I have decided on the Squale 50 Atmos in blue, but I can't decide between the ocean blasted or polished. Any input?


I went with the polished. It's a bit harder to obtain, and it's gorgeous.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

S30ATGMTC.......









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (Jul 20, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Great watch, I think you'll enjoy it. I love mine.]
> 
> thanks, I know I will. By the way, what is the lug width? I believe it's 20mm, but I want to make sure before I order some straps. thanks,


----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

Just got my Tiger LE blue dial in trade. It has obvious quality. I just feel like it wears too small for me. Not sure if I'll keep it (currently entertaining trades). Gorgeous though!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sgt.Pepper said:


> Watch Hawk 71 said:
> 
> 
> > Great watch, I think you'll enjoy it. I love mine.]
> ...


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mikede said:


> Looking for som advice here. I have decided on the Squale 50 Atmos in blue, but I can't decide between the ocean blasted or polished. Any input?


Keep in mind the sunburst dial is only on the polished version. I really think that makes the watch special.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonCity (Dec 30, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I went with the polished. It's a bit harder to obtain, and it's gorgeous.


Please DO NOT wear this watch when snorkeling where there are Barracudas. The shine will attract them and they will attack the shine. Since their upclose eyesight is not good, they may miss your watch and take a chunk out of you.

When I was with the Naval Air Station (Key West, Fla) 1974, we had to take a Class about all the hazards just off shore. We were told to blacken anything shiney on our equipment and ALWAYs carry a large knife. Also, never snorkel alone and carry a large container of meat tenderizer in your car/truck/jeep.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

BourbonCity said:


> Please DO NOT wear this watch when snorkeling where there are Barracudas. The shine will attract them and they will attack the shine. Since their upclose eyesight is not good, they may miss your watch and take a chunk out of you.
> 
> When I was with the Naval Air Station (Key West, Fla) 1974, we had to take a Class about all the hazards just off shore. We were told to blacken anything shiney on our equipment and ALWAYs carry a large knife. Also, never snorkel alone and carry a large container of meat tenderizer in your car/truck/jeep.


Duly noted, and very good advice. If I ever find myself in that situation I'll remember to wear this one...


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Back in this club with the Horizon ceramica









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just arrived.... new Colareb strap for my Blu Ray.


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rambo Compass


----------



## rogart (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi . 
Can i ask question about Squale watches here. Incoming 2002 with daydisc problem. Or is there a better place on the forum.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Sgt.Pepper (Jul 20, 2017)

My new Squale Atmos 20 Blueray.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice, and welcome to the club. Your collection will only continue to grow, and your wallet will shrink because of it!



Sgt.Pepper said:


> My new Squale Atmos 20 Blueray.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


STELLAR picture. Wow!!!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> STELLAR picture. Wow!!!!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Thank you very much!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Pan Am today..... 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

Watching the sunset over Paris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

30 atmos again


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

OBB on Toxic


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Vintage Master today


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> 30 atmos again


Very beautiful !! Is it sold out ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dalll said:


> Very beautiful !! Is it sold out ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! They were only sold by Squale for a very short time. They do come up pre-owned from time to time.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

imagwai said:


> Vintage Master today


That one is gorgeous.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

I really like the Squale ceramica I had. My only real complaint was the clasp. It felt cheap. Everything else was solid.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## CalTex (Apr 22, 2017)

Just put a WatchGecko tropic strap on my 1521 and this is by far my favorite strap for this watch yet. Really complements the retro style of the watch.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

30 ATMOS gmt love is still there......


----------



## Winder.JW (Aug 22, 2017)

Long time lurker, first time poster here. Have Squale changed the movement grade in the 50 Atmos?!

This year my beautiful wife bought, for my birthday, a 1521 that I had been hankering for for a long time (polished, blue as you're asking). Now, rumour is that the 50 Atmos is fitted with a top grade 2824 - there are a few places quoting Page and Cooper saying so. However, I've just cracked her open to find an Etachoc/Novodiac shock system! And yep, we bought it from a reputable AD. It's keeping stupidly good time now that I've regulated it (less than 5 seconds per week, measured daily at the same time each day), so I'm not overly concerned but I am curious - what's the current word on the street about the movement grade in these? Is it public knowledge that they've gone to standard grade? Could it be possible that the Swatch Group have ETA putting Novodiac in top grades?

It would be useful if our Italian masters advertised the grade, but the fact that they don't means that they very well could change the grade without anyone knowing.

I didn't take any pictures of the movement unfortunately but here she is in all her glory, complete with mesh strap and a few greasy, annoying thumb prints:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Winder.JW said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here. Have Squale changed the movement grade in the 50 Atmos?!
> 
> This year my beautiful wife bought, for my birthday, a 1521 that I had been hankering for for a long time (polished, blue as you're asking). Now, rumour is that the 50 Atmos is fitted with a top grade 2824 - there are a few places quoting Page and Cooper saying so. However, I've just cracked her open to find an Etachoc/Novodiac shock system! And yep, we bought it from a reputable AD. It's keeping stupidly good time now that I've regulated it (less than 5 seconds per week, measured daily at the same time each day), so I'm not overly concerned but I am curious - what's the current word on the street about the movement grade in these? Is it public knowledge that they've gone to standard grade? Could it be possible that the Swatch Group have ETA putting Novodiac in top grades?
> 
> ...


Check out gnomon, the spec doesn't say specifically the grade of movement.......


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Only watch I have with me for the next few days, but what a watch......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Matte blue, on a tropic silicone strap.









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

60 atmos on a handmade leather.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Datfool989 (Sep 1, 2017)

Love me some Squale. Just got my 30 ATMOS Ceramica GMT today and man oh man am I happy. At first I was disappointed about the bracelet as I felt my TAG bracelet felt of better quality and smoother edges. For me it felt cheap with hollow links. The TAG though has push pins as opposed to Squales screws in the bracelet, so that was a nice touch. I decided for now I'd swap bands so I installed a black stingray with white ostrich keepers. This band definitely compliments the piece and makes it stand out a lot more. Attached some pics to show. Thanks.


----------



## Datfool989 (Sep 1, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Love that band and the watch sir. Nice job


----------



## Datfool989 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Only watch I have with me for the next few days, but what a watch......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that white face my man. Beautiful!!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

New to this thread. This is my 30 Atmos Ceramica that I picked up from Gnomon back in April.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Had mine out to dinner last night. Unfortunately my wife was the there too as the third wheel. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Datfool989 said:


> Love that white face my man. Beautiful!!


Didn't like white dialed watches until I got this, but this is probably one watch I could be very happy with if I didn't have any others......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Datfool989 said:


> Love me some Squale. Just got my 30 ATMOS Ceramica GMT today and man oh man am I happy. At first I was disappointed about the bracelet as I felt my TAG bracelet felt of better quality and smoother edges. For me it felt cheap with hollow links. The TAG though has push pins as opposed to Squales screws in the bracelet, so that was a nice touch. I decided for now I'd swap bands so I installed a black stingray with white ostrich keepers. This band definitely compliments the piece and makes it stand out a lot more. Attached some pics to show. Thanks.


The Squale doesn't have hollow links?! :think:


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> The Squale doesn't have hollow links?! :think:


My 30 Atmos Ceramica (non-GMT) has solid links and solid end links. Other than the clasp, which I think could be better, I think it's a great bracelet and is still on there 4 months later.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

PetrosD said:


> My 30 Atmos Ceramica (non-GMT) has solid links and solid end links. Other than the clasp, which I think could be better, I think it's a great bracelet and is still on there 4 months later.


Yes, both of my Squales have solid end links and solid links, and IMHO it is a good quality bracelet.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Datfool989 said:


> Love that band and the watch sir. Nice job


Thank you very much!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> The Squale doesn't have hollow links?! :think:





PetrosD said:


> My 30 Atmos Ceramica (non-GMT) has solid links and solid end links. Other than the clasp, which I think could be better, I think it's a great bracelet and is still on there 4 months later.





Hornet99 said:


> Yes, both of my Squales have solid end links and solid links, and IMHO it is a good quality bracelet.


I agree... It's a solid quality bracelet. The clasp doesn't distinguish itself, but it does the job well enough.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

More photos at @chriscentro


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Is that the Phenomenato strap? Looks good whatever it is.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Is that the Phenomenato strap? Looks good whatever it is.


Yes it is a Phenomenato, and thanks!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Had a quick dabble with the pan am 1545PAG and came up with these mods.

The pepsi is the default, however was wondering which of the bezels works best with the dial?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

iceman767 said:


> Had a quick dabble with the pan am 1545PAG and came up with these mods.
> 
> The pepsi is the default, however was wondering which of the bezels works best with the dial?
> 
> View attachment 12493413


Unfortunately (or fortunately......) the original........


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Have you seen this new variant of the 1545?














Is there a european store selling 1545s ? I mean, this model is impossible to find in EU. And getting it abroad, with taxes and everything costs almost like a 1521... which i had, but is definitely too big.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Deep.Eye said:


> Have you seen this new variant of the 1545?
> 
> View attachment 12496485
> 
> ...


It's very similar to the Militare, but with an old school dial with longer minute markers. I wish you hadn't posted this. I have four Squales' already.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Deep.Eye said:


> Have you seen this new variant of the 1545?
> 
> View attachment 12496485
> 
> ...


This new version looks amazing. I already have a 1545 Classic and I'm thinking about picking up this vintage version.

The only place I've seen this available is from Long Island Watch in the US.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

itsreallydarren said:


> This new version looks amazing. I already have a 1545 Classic and I'm thinking about picking up this vintage version.
> 
> The only place I've seen this available is from Long Island Watch in the US.


Gnomon has it also.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/squale-watches/20-atmos-militaire-1545-sel-bracelet-mk2


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

PetrosD said:


> Gnomon has it also.
> 
> 20 ATMOS MILITAIRE - 1545 - SEL Bracelet - MK2


I think the one offered by Gnomon is different. The minute marker hands are shorter. The dial also doesn't have the white date border.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> I think the one offered by Gnomon is different. The minute marker hands are shorter. The dial also doesn't have the white date border.


Yup. Different dial.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIF


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Mine says hey.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Batman is new in the house.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Can someone provide information about the blasted case on the Squale 1521? Is the "blasted" a coating and how durable is it? Thanks


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> Batman is new in the house.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Wear it in good health

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

md29 said:


> Can someone provide information about the blasted case on the Squale 1521? Is the "blasted" a coating and how durable is it? Thanks


The blasting on the Squale case is a type of metal finishing, not a special coating. Here is a quick overview of different types of finishing often seen in watchmaking, including a 'blasted' finish:

https://orionwatches.org/finishing/

As it isn't a coating, it is durable in the sense that it doesn't 'wear' off. However it can still be marked and scratched no different than a polished or brushed finish. In my experience a blasted finish usually shows scratches less than a polished surface, but more than a brushed finish, depending on the lighting.

Hope that helps!


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Great, thanks a lot for the explanation!



KJRye said:


> The blasting on the Squale case is a type of metal finishing, not a special coating. Here is a quick overview of different types of finishing often seen in watchmaking, including a 'blasted' finish:
> 
> https://orionwatches.org/finishing/
> 
> ...


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

This just arrived less than 1 hour ago and it's on the wrist now


----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

Monarch butterflies like Mint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ellioth said:


> Monarch butterflies like Mint
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done on getting that picture! :-!

.....and did the wife even suspect you were getting a wrist shot in?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

A little bit of blue:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Mine says welcome


----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Well done on getting that picture! :-!
> 
> .....and did the wife even suspect you were getting a wrist shot in?


Hehe! Didn't suspect a thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

Wanted to create a tool diver out of a 1545.

1545 Maxi
cyclops removed
marathon springbars
bead blast by Duarte at NEWW
natostrapco RAF strap

love the outcome


free image host no sign up


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Squale pan am. Timeless classic









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paks Aguilar (Aug 9, 2015)

Got it a few days ago. Beautiful, wonderful watch









Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Paks Aguilar said:


> Got it a few days ago. Beautiful, wonderful watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations looks excellent

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paks Aguilar (Aug 9, 2015)

iceman767 said:


> Congratulations looks excellent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Once again here is the Pan Am in all it's glory 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

iceman767 said:


> Once again here is the Pan Am in all it's glory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Batman as a counterpoint........









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Hornet99 said:


> Batman as a counterpoint........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll add mine.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Just picked up a Pan Am GMT 30. Really liking it.


----------



## Armstrong31 (Nov 7, 2016)

iceman767 said:


> Once again here is the Pan Am in all it's glory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have mine on a leather, Here it looks good on the bracelet! I know what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Armstrong31 said:


> Just picked up a Pan Am GMT 30. Really liking it.


Congrats, looks good on the leather strap.
It wears much smaller than the size suggests and sits more comfortably on the wrist than a regular 42.
Enjoy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Does anybody know if Squale will remove the bead blasted finish from my 50 atmos black opaco? I bought it only because it was the cheapest used 50 atmos I could find at the time but I really just want the standard polished stainless steel 50 atmos. The finish is still like brand new but I just want it removed and polished.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

pkrshang said:


> Does anybody know if Squale will remove the bead blasted finish from my 50 atmos black opaco? I bought it only because it was the cheapest used 50 atmos I could find at the time but I really just want the standard polished stainless steel 50 atmos. The finish is still like brand new but I just want it removed and polished.


A small polishing wheel, think Dremel, and some polishing compound is all you need. Tape the crystal and have at it. You can have it shining in a few minutes.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

The beautiful Squale pan am......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful watches. I really want to pick up a 1521, but just wish they had a good bracelet option for it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Still enamored by the Tropic


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Batman......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Batman......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Squale.

On a side note, where did you get that watch holder?


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Batman......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Squale.

On a side note, where did you get that watch holder?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> Great looking Squale.
> 
> On a side note, where did you get that watch holder?


Obris Morgan......


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Obris Morgan......


Thank you! I've got two on the way.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

My newest adition and entry card. Purchase on th day my daughter was born. So this will be a keeper for lifetime. What a great piece.
Also some aditional nato straps from miros time gemany


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Streichi said:


> My newest adition and entry card. Purchase on th day my daughter was born. So this will be a keeper for lifetime. What a great piece.
> Also some aditional nato straps from miros time gemany


Congratulations!

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Streichi said:


> My newest adition and entry card. Purchase on th day my daughter was born. So this will be a keeper for lifetime. What a great piece.
> Also some aditional nato straps from miros time gemany


Congratulations on both new additions!!!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm seriously considering a 1521 but there's a couple of things I'm a bit worried about. Firstly I've heard there are numerous QC issues with Squale, secondly I like the polished case and I've heard that's a scratch magnet. I'll be buying the watch here in the UK from an AD Page and Cooper, has anyone dealt with them before and how good are they when it comes to QC issues with your watch?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 12545907
> View attachment 12545901


time to move my squale camo heads up it's for sale


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Pierce 68 said:


> I'm seriously considering a 1521 but there's a couple of things I'm a bit worried about. Firstly I've heard there are numerous QC issues with Squale, secondly I like the polished case and I've heard that's a scratch magnet. I'll be buying the watch here in the UK from an AD Page and Cooper, has anyone dealt with them before and how good are they when it comes to QC issues with your watch?


I got my 60 atmos from Page and Cooper and was very happy with the experience. Good communication, very quick shipping. I haven't had any QC or repair issues though. Also it is also a polished case but I don't have any scratch issues, but I rotate my watches a lot.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

double post


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dark Overlord said:


> I got my 60 atmos from Page and Cooper and was very happy with the experience. Good communication, very quick shipping. I haven't had any QC or repair issues though. Also it is also a polished case but I don't have any scratch issues, but I rotate my watches a lot.


Thanks for that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Pierce 68 said:


> I'm seriously considering a 1521 but there's a couple of things I'm a bit worried about. Firstly I've heard there are numerous QC issues with Squale, secondly I like the polished case and I've heard that's a scratch magnet. I'll be buying the watch here in the UK from an AD Page and Cooper, has anyone dealt with them before and how good are they when it comes to QC issues with your


I have a 60 ATMOS, where there is no quality issues whatsoever. Very pleased:


----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

Just joined the club


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Its ridiculous how comfortable this watch wears. It will give the rest of the rotation a hard time. Plus thats the first leather strap i feel really comfy with. 100% satisfaction, had it on the whole week, everyday. Accuracy is +50secs/7days.

Had a look at it again, its 45secs fast


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks about perfect on your wrist.



Streichi said:


> Its ridiculous how comfortable this watch wears. It will give the rest of the rotation a hard time. Plus thats the first leather strap i feel really comfy with. 100% satisfaction, had it on the whole week, everyday. Accuracy is +50secs/7days.
> 
> Had a look at it again, its 45secs fast


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you, it wears so good, i am stunned.
I never thought i had so much fun with this piece. The comlete different end of what i thought is ultimative but i still will love wear the Megalodon and such.



Craustin1 said:


> Looks about perfect on your wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Streichi said:


> Thank you, it wears so good, i am stunned.
> I never thought i had so much fun with this piece. The comlete different end of what i thought is ultimative but i still will love wear the Megalodon and such.


I agree, mine says hi...


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 
I changrd to Nato this morning. Now this thing is comming alive


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi,

since the first pics of the turquoise 60ATM this watch really thrilled me and now I pulled the trigger. 
It took 27 hours only from pushing the order button to delivery, the German Squale distributor has done a really fast job:-!.

Because the original Squale mesh now is available in brushed finish only, I ordered the watch with the well known brown leather strap and added a fat polished Staib milanaise bracelet I already own for years. While it looks very nice on an orange or white rubber strap I think a mesh/milanaise bracelet is a "must" for this watch.
More "bling" is hardly conceivable.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Love the turquoise 60. Its does wear a polished Milanese very well. I have mine on a Milanese, orange nato and Squale tan leather rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

To add some more options


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry I'm not wearing the 60 ATMOS right at this moment, but wearing this:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

GHK said:


> Hi,
> 
> since the first pics of the turquoise 60ATM this watch really thrilled me and now I pulled the trigger.
> It took 27 hours only from pushing the order button to delivery, the German Squale distributor has done a really fast job:-!.
> ...


Congrats! Looks awesome, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Boy, that looks great with that strap!



anrex said:


> Sorry I'm not wearing the 60 ATMOS right at this moment, but wearing this:
> View attachment 12580431


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> Boy, that looks great with that strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12583191


What model is this and where from? Current or old?

t


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

tgetzen said:


> What model is this and where from? Current or old?
> 
> t


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tgetzen said:


> What model is this and where from? Current or old?
> 
> t


I just recently purchase the watch two weeks ago from Long Island Watch (...just Google their site). The watch is a limited edition to 100 pieces, where I believe the first 50 units are sold out, and another 50 units should be issued out by the end on this month. The watch comes with some controversy, per older posts on the "Public" and "Dive Watch" forum boards. The controversy stems from "TGV's" YouTube channel collaboration with Squale, which the end result was this watch issue. With all controversy on color sqemes clashing and the "TGV's" logo, I find the watch compelling. The watch maybe an aquared taste for some, but for myself, and again not to over sell here, I simply like the watch.


----------



## tgetzen (Jan 6, 2017)

Well that is nice looking. I wish Squale would keep it as a regular item. I've seen images of a similar Squale called a Giramondo, apparently another ltd Ed that I couldn't find much about besides pics.

I'll have to watch the vid later. Enjoy your beautiful watch!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

tgetzen said:


> Well that is nice looking. I wish Squale would keep it as a regular item. I've seen images of a similar Squale called a Giramondo, apparently another ltd Ed that I couldn't find much about besides pics.
> 
> I'll have to watch the vid later. Enjoy your beautiful watch!


I've long since given up hope on the Giramondo. It was supposed to be a special edition for Page and Cooper that was scheduled for release last spring. Between the Giramondo, the Profundus, and this gorgeous 1521 with a dark blue dial and black bezel insert I saw on their instagram, it seems like Squale show off a lot of prototypes/test models/one-of-a-kinds that sadly never make it to regular production. What a tease, this company.


----------



## Doc Z (Feb 6, 2015)

I love my Squale, but I really want to add one of the PescaSub versions to my collection. Anybody have one they are trying to find a new home for?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Datfool989 (Sep 1, 2017)

Added the Glide Lock bracelet and she's gorgeous!!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Datfool989 said:


> Added the Glide Lock bracelet and she's gorgeous!!


Where did you buy the GLB from? Any more pics to see how the end links form up with the case?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

I just had to share these:

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12609009&d=1509009503"]







[/iurl]

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12609007&d=1509048219"]







[/iurl]


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

This week's rotation...Fiddy Atmos on vintage simple stitch leather:


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Tried also a leather strap to my Squalematic, fits kinda nicely with the vintage feel.


----------



## Evan11 (May 14, 2014)

Pre-owned 1545 20 Atmos Root Beer Bezel. Would $475 be a fair starting bid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datfool989 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bought on eBay. The end links matching up with the lugs are not flush unfortunately.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

some great looking watches in here


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I wish they would make the 30 Atmos with a blue dial and blue bezel...like the Davosa Ternos and Ternos Pro.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Evan11 said:


> Pre-owned 1545 20 Atmos Root Beer Bezel. Would $475 be a fair starting bid?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is $550 brand new, so I would think that the lower $400's would be more fair, but it would depend on the condition. However, if you want it and are ok at $475, then I say go for it.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. I finally pulled the trigger on the Squale 1521 and all I can say is WOW. It is a great watch, perfect size for my smaller wrist. So far it is keeping pretty good time at approximately +9 seconds per day after 3 days. The crown is very solid, although it takes a bit of effort to unscrew it due to its deep position within the case. The bezel is solid and aligned. I replaced the rubber strap that came with it (way too long for a small wrist) with a Bonetto Cinturini 270 which is super comfortable. 

The only thing that could have been done a bit better is the lume. After I put the watch under a light for a minute or so the lume shines very brightly however it fades pretty quickly.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

md29 said:


> Hello everyone. I finally pulled the trigger on the Squale 1521 and all I can say is WOW. It is a great watch, perfect size for my smaller wrist. So far it is keeping pretty good time at approximately +9 seconds per day after 3 days. The crown is very solid, although it takes a bit of effort to unscrew it due to its deep position within the case. The bezel is solid and aligned. I replaced the rubber strap that came with it (way too long for a small wrist) with a Bonetto Cinturini 270 which is super comfortable.
> 
> The only thing that could have been done a bit better is the lume. After I put the watch under a light for a minute or so the lume shines very brightly however it fades pretty quickly.


Congratulations on your 1521! I like mine, and you will have no problem liking yours.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Reverse diving in Yosemite with my 1545.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

60 Atmos Milanaise bracelet


----------



## Pannerup (Aug 30, 2015)

I recently bought my 50 Atmos and had a chance the shoot some pictures. It's really a great looking watch with that vintage vibe about it.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

For now anyhow...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

image by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Datfool989 said:


> Bought on eBay. The end links matching up with the lugs are not flush unfortunately.


Take the bracelet off and re-install. Just inserted goofy is all.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

️









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

blackdot said:


>


What model is that? Beautiful watch!

Edit: looked at your signature. 1515


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

Has anyone modded a 1545 dial? I'd like to swap my Maxi dial for a sterile no date.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Wow, what a beautiful watch/shot.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone know when and why they discontinued the 1515?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

This came in earlier. Very glad!


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Would this be considered an accurate depiction of the Squale blue, one would find in a matte or polished 1521, including Sun Burst blue? I know they use different blues, but most pics (unlike the one above) show a blue that is most un-ocean-like.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

pigmode said:


> Would this be considered an accurate depiction of the Squale blue, one would find in a matte or polished 1521, including Sun Burst blue? I know they use different blues, but most pics (unlike the one above) show a blue that is most un-ocean-like.


I haven't experienced the Satinato blue 1521, but the one I have is very much an ocean blue. It has multiple shades of blue, which change depending on the angle of view very much like the ocean.





































Where as the 1545 Blu Ray, while also a sunburst dial, is darker in color and less facited, but also quite nice.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I asked Santa for the 1545 military vintage...hoping I was nice enough this year!

I'm lusting after the 1521 blue sunburst and that turquoise matic. I wish I could afford both. I'm hoping to pick one up maybe this summer as a treat to myself. The turquoise is simply stunning.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for the great shots Watch Hawk 71. The 1545 Blue Ray...!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale 30 ATMOS on brown leather


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

pigmode said:


> Thanks for the great shots Watch Hawk 71. The 1545 Blue Ray...!


Anytime!


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ That's the one....beautiful!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^^ every time I look at anyone's pics of the cyan blue Squale-matic I'm reminded of how beautiful it is and how much I love mine!


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, thats the nicest Squale


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been researching the 50atmos (1521) and I'm liking it more and more. Does anyone know if there's a curved end link oyester style bracelet that will fit? Either the 1545 bracelet or aftermarket? This would be a must for me.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

IWANTASEAMASTER said:


> I've been researching the 50atmos (1521) and I'm liking it more and more. Does anyone know if there's a curved end link oyester style bracelet that will fit? Either the 1545 bracelet or aftermarket? This would be a must for me.


I have not seen an oyster style bracelet on the 1521, where the end link would need to be squared-off...


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER (Feb 22, 2011)

anrex said:


> IWANTASEAMASTER said:
> 
> 
> > I've been researching the 50atmos (1521) and I'm liking it more and more. Does anyone know if there's a curved end link oyester style bracelet that will fit? Either the 1545 bracelet or aftermarket? This would be a must for me.
> ...


So the case is perfectly square in the lug area?


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

IWANTASEAMASTER said:


> So the case is perfectly square in the lug area?


No, from top down it angles to the center of the case.


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

IWANTASEAMASTER said:


> I've been researching the 50atmos (1521) and I'm liking it more and more. Does anyone know if there's a curved end link oyester style bracelet that will fit? Either the 1545 bracelet or aftermarket? This would be a must for me.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/squale-owners-club-unofficial-785695-291.html

About half way down-post #2906-sorry I can't find my original photo.
That's a Strapcode straight end link oyster on a 1521.
The case is cut straight across between the lugs.
has sort of a vintage vibe.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

IWANTASEAMASTER said:


> So the case is perfectly square in the lug area?


Simply, as you can see in the picture, the case inside the lug area does not entertain a circumference type of end link. The best approach with the 1521 model is to have a gap between the case and the bracelet, just that simple. This is why you will see nothing but the Milanese bracelet on these models.


----------



## granitsky (Dec 12, 2010)

From my research there doesn't seem to be a final consensus on what grade of ETA Squale use in their 1521's so I opened mine up to see. Mine is the older version without screws in the bezel.

It has some cotes de geneve on the rotor and it appears to have an incabloc shock protection. However, the balance doesn't look like a glucydur wheel. So is it elabore or top grade? Most likely elabore with an upgraded shock system? I didn't look any closer than that but I could if anyone wants me to take more pictures.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Received my 1521. Not sure about the aesthetics in hand as opposed to in pictures. Will take a look at it again this evening.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

it is elabore grade.

Top grade with blue screw on rotor.



granitsky said:


> From my research there doesn't seem to be a final consensus on what grade of ETA Squale use in their 1521's so I opened mine up to see. Mine is the older version without screws in the bezel.
> 
> It has some cotes de geneve on the rotor and it appears to have an incabloc shock protection. However, the balance doesn't look like a glucydur wheel. So is it elabore or top grade? Most likely elabore with an upgraded shock system? I didn't look any closer than that but I could if anyone wants me to take more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 12724439


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

Just got mine a few days ago.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Lenix38 said:


> Just got mine a few days ago.
> View attachment 12732841
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732843


I bought that same watch earlier this year. It's a great watch. Congrats!


----------



## Rbelloni1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Lenix38 said:


> Just got mine a few days ago.
> View attachment 12732841
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732843


Nice looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Lenix38 said:


> Just got mine a few days ago.
> View attachment 12732841


Congrats, mine says hello...


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone. My first Squale, and absolutely love it. Definitely different then my Steinhart ceramic Ocean 1.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

I love mine also...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Classic.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Rare









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

So glad I just found this thread. I couldn't find Squale in the watch brands section of the forum. Is the hate strong for the brand or just against the 1545? Here's my Ref 1545 Atmos 30 Classic Ceramica. I love this thing!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

JC731 said:


> So glad I just found this thread. I couldn't find Squale in the watch brands section of the forum. Is the hate strong for the brand or just against the 1545? Here's my Ref 1545 Atmos 30 Classic Ceramica. I love this thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome. Squale tends to draw ire for some reason. The 1545 especially since it's an homage. I've seen people complain about their history like it's some kind of zombie brand, but Squale has pretty great cred in the dive watch world.

Also, people take this stuff too seriously. Squale makes great watches. My 1521 is my most worn by far.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well said Saxman ! Glad I can contribute.



Saxman8845 said:


> Welcome. Squale tends to draw ire for some reason. The 1545 especially since it's an homage. I've seen people complain about their history like it's some kind of zombie brand, but Squale has pretty great cred in the dive watch world.
> 
> Also, people take this stuff too seriously. Squale makes great watches. My 1521 is my most worn by far.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Here is my 30 ATMOS Ceramica. Got it from Gnonom late last month.


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

Beautiful watch, I also just recently got mine from Gnomon. I am so glad they made an additional 50 of this model, after the first batch I missed out.



JLS_Systems said:


> Here is my 30 ATMOS Ceramica. Got it from Gnonom late last month.
> View attachment 12746675


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Lenix38 said:


> Beautiful watch, I also just recently got mine from Gnomon. I am so glad they made an additional 50 of this model, after the first batch I missed out.


I'm glad they made some additional as well, although I was fortunate to get one back in the spring.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

JLS_Systems said:


> Here is my 30 ATMOS Ceramica. Got it from Gnonom late last month.
> View attachment 12746675


Very cool the reflections shining from the ceramic surface.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

JC731 said:


> So glad I just found this thread. I couldn't find Squale in the watch brands section of the forum. Is the hate strong for the brand or just against the 1545? Here's my Ref 1545 Atmos 30 Classic Ceramica. I love this thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome, and nice watch.


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: The Squale 1545, who, where, what?*

Even amongst Squale collectors the 1545 range draws some warranted criticism and whispers. I myself buy this brand because of their Vintage models and current Master, 2002a , 1521, Matic, 1553 and Tiger range. I like them for their 70's retro and unusual styling, which helps make them all pretty unique.

This is something that certainly cannot be said about the 1545 range. I have owned and sold 1545's as I wanted to try them but they are quite simply just a Rolex Sub and GMT Homage. (The 'Horizon' was the worst example of this!). The 1545 is a nice little watch at the price point but with little or no obvious design lineage back to either Von Buren or the Squales cases of old, other than a logo.

Even if they (Who 'they' are is the big question here?) had used square hour markers on the 1545 watch face, like the Masters of old and the P&C Master reissue then it would have helped distanced the 1545 from direct comparison with the Sub and there would have at least been some visual link to their past models ( and avoided all the Rolex fanboy hate.)

I know this may be controversial but ask yourself why Squale.Ch Italy or P&C do not offer the current 1545 range for sale? Have you ever seen the 1545 at Basel World? The plain answer is no and there is obviously some reason for this. I have my own commercial theories on this (i.e the Brand name actually being co- owned by their affiliate in SEA being just one theory)

As a Squale collector this whole "hate' issue does make my blood boil at times as the whole range is tarnished by the ill informed as being Sh****rs, when nothing is further from the truth.



Saxman8845 said:


> Welcome. Squale tends to draw ire for some reason. The 1545 especially since it's an homage. I've seen people complain about their history like it's some kind of zombie brand, but Squale has pretty great cred in the dive watch world.
> 
> Also, people take this stuff too seriously. Squale makes great watches. My 1521 is my most worn by far.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: The Squale 1545, who, where, what?*



Cameron Walker said:


> Even amongst Squale collectors the 1545 range draws some warranted criticism and whispers. I myself buy this brand because of their Vintage models and current Master, 2002a , 1521, 1553 and Tiger range. I like them for their 70's retro and unusual styling, which helps make them all pretty unique.
> 
> This is something that certainly cannot be said about the 1545 range. I have owned and sold 1545's as I wanted to try them but they are quite simply just a Rolex Sub and GMT Homage. (The 'Horizon' was the worst example of this!). The 1545 is a nice little watch at the price point but with little or no obvious design lineage back to either Von Buren or the Squales cases of old, other than a logo.
> 
> ...


I feel you, the 1545 is pretty much a straight sub homage. However, I feel like Squale gets more flack for this than a lot of other brands. Lots of companies make a sub homage. I have a Casio quartz one that I wear all the time. But for some reason this diminishes Squale more than others?

I also feel like Squale is trying to move away from that line and focus on their original designs moving forward. I think I only see the 1545s coming from the Asian distributors (it probably makes money in that market). It's probably better for their brand overall to do this.

Again though, people take this stuff too seriously. I don't care all that much about history or homage or whatever. I just buy watches that I like and that I think work well in my collection.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Excellent thoughts on the 1545. I'm still relatively new to the watch world, but even in this short time my like/dislike of the direct Rolex Sub homage has evolved. 

I wanted a new watch for Xmas, and I knew that Santa would likely bring whatever watch I put on my wishlist. I really wrestled with what watch to ask for. I gravitated to Squale because I like their watches and their history. Probably watched too many videos of TGV vamping about them as well. I wanted a 1521, but that's just a bit too much money at this time. So I went to the 1545 range. I waffled a lot over the blue/blue or the militaire. I decided on the militaire. While it is a Rolex homage, almost nobody outside of WUS, including me, will recognize it as such. I love the blue, but those damn mercedes hands man!

But, having said all that, I might still get that blue one down the road. 

I'm not sure this made any sense. Need more covfefe.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

This once "Matte" Squale 1521 has been treated to the DiverBob "Cape Cod" process. Lovin the subtle/satin sheen much more.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Saxman8845 said:


> Welcome. Squale tends to draw ire for some reason. The 1545 especially since it's an homage. I've seen people complain about their history like it's some kind of zombie brand, but Squale has pretty great cred in the dive watch world.
> Also, people take this stuff too seriously. Squale makes great watches. My 1521 is my most worn by far.


I agree on all points. I own the 20 Atmos blue sunray and the 30 Atmos Horizon. They are both well-finished, solidly constructed wristwatches. And on my wrist, they fit better than the Rolex Sub or GMT. So, even if I wanted to spend the coin on the Rollies, I wouldn't because their fitment would displease me on a daily basis. Same as with Steinhart and their Sub/GMT-style watches.

As for all the kerfuffle about "homage" it sure does get heated. But the question that I would ask, on this point, is whether the manufacturer is committed in the long term to being a maker of quality watches and do they have a voice of expression that comes through whether it is a unique design (and really, how many are there?) or some manner of inspired design.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

Does the bezel on the GMT model not have a pip? Looks awesome tho.



good2go said:


> View attachment 12752215
> 
> View attachment 12752227
> 
> View attachment 12752231


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Lenix38 said:


> Does the bezel on the GMT model not have a pip? Looks awesome tho.


No luminescence at the zero-hour marker. It would have been nice to have, especially when alone in a dark hotel room, several times zones and thousands of miles from home.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Lenix38 said:


> Does the bezel on the GMT model not have a pip? Looks awesome tho.


Thanks, Lenix, the Squale 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT Ceramica model does not have a bezel pip - a clean look. This is becoming my new favorite timepiece now - very clean and classy.
[h=3]


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks, loving the GMT Tropic Ceramica - quickly climbing the chart, becoming my favorite timepiece - Just received it from Gnomon yesterday afternoon!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder is there a safe way to remove the cylop on the tropic GMT?


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Factory wrap still in place, un-removed. Starting to really love the dial and all its details. This is part of the eBay pic set, but still haven't fully decided on that course.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Taking a walk with my lovely daughter


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone purchased a Squale from techno_town on Ebay? Relliable? Get a good price from him?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

decided to try my 60 atmos on 22mm watch gecko tropic leather

image by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone purchased a Squale from techno_town on Ebay? Relliable? Get a good price from him?


I bought both of my 1521's from them. Very fair pricing, and blazing delivery. From Italy to my door in New Jersey in about 48 hours.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I bought both of my 1521's from them. Very fair pricing, and blazing delivery. From Italy to my door in New Jersey in about 48 hours.


Thanks for the reply. I may have to finally get a 1521. How do you like the mesh? How does the lume compare to the 1545s?

I am just a bit worried about qc issues since it's coming all the way from Italy. Would be a pain to return.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the reply. I may have to finally get a 1521. How do you like the mesh? How does the lume compare to the 1545s?
> 
> I am just a bit worried about qc issues since it's coming all the way from Italy. Would be a pain to return.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


From my experience, Squale makes a great watch. I now have four, and all are beautifully executed with no qc issues. The lume is okay, but does not compare with Seiko lume for example, and could last longer. About the same as the 1545's. 
Their mesh is very high quality, heavy and nicely finished.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> From my experience, Squale makes a great watch. I now have four, and all are beautifully executed with no qc issues. The lume is okay, but does not compare with Seiko lume for example, and could last longer.
> Their mesh is very high quality, heavy and nicely finished.


Your really not helping my self restraint, lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

That at Black pad 1521 tho.......May pull the trigger on one next!



Watch Hawk 71 said:


> From my experience, Squale makes a great watch. I now have four, and all are beautifully executed with no qc issues. The lume is okay, but does not compare with Seiko lume for example, and could last longer. About the same as the 1545's.
> Their mesh is very high quality, heavy and nicely finished.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Is there a very noticeable quality difference from the 1545 to the 1521?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Is there a very noticeable quality difference from the 1545 to the 1521?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'd say they're are about equal.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watchlover1987 (Nov 24, 2017)

what do you guys have in terms of timing.. my squale seems to be gaining 30-45 seconds a day!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Watchlover1987 said:


> what do you guys have in terms of timing.. my squale seems to be gaining 30-45 seconds a day!


My three Squale's keep pretty good time, where the worst is +7 sec per day. For your timing, your watch is a bit excessive. If you have a compass, place it over your dial, and watch the reaction of the compass needle. This simple procedure will detect if your watch is magnetized if the compass needle reacts noticeably. There are tutorials on YouTube that will help you on this manner.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

My first. Got it last night....


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello ..I'd like to join X-Mas gift !


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

u2bdet said:


> Hello ..I'd like to join X-Mas gift !


Nice watch, and congratulations.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Just purchased the 30 ATMOS Tropic GMT. Can’t wait to get it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

^ Cool reference to Mike Hailwood.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Does anyone here own a Galaxy Blue 60 Atmos? If so, would love to see a photo of it on wrist. Cheers!


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

Squale GMT 30 Atmos Ceramica


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

After wearing my Squale 1521 for the past two months non-stop, I am very impressed with its accuracy. It started out at about +9 seconds per day and it has now settled at +2 s/d for the past two weeks.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Just got this beauty in. The way the bezel changes in different lighting is just beautiful!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

My first Squale, the A&W Root Beer special. I like it! perfect size for this watch..40mm. I love Steinhart watches but hey, Squale got it right. Really comfortable on the wrist and looks very nice. I wanted the Heritage but it was sold out so I settled for the Root Beer dial and bezel. Fantastic for the price. Not all perfect...The bezel grip teeth needs to be more pronounced as it's very hard to rotate the bezel. Some small scuffs and marks on the body, not any more that you would get in the first week of wear but I want to be the one who introduces them. All good and I'd recommend this watch to anyone thinking about purchasing it. Oh...Squale means Bourbon in Italian doesn't it?


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My 2 Squale:


----------



## Pww28 (Jan 4, 2018)

First Squale, and I couldn’t be more impressed. Was really on the fence with all the negative comments from other collectors, but this watch holds up with some of the other Big Boy Brands I have


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Had it on the whole christmas holidays, gained 1 minute exactly.


----------



## JohnAndrew1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's a recent Tropic GMT pickup. Stunning piece, really.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

DB's L.E. Squale "Cape Cod" edition


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Home Depot run.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12788449
> View attachment 12788457
> 
> 
> DB's L.E. Squale "Cape Cod" edition


Great pics.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12788449
> View attachment 12788457
> 
> 
> DB's L.E. Squale "Cape Cod" edition


Sweet combo!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

chriscentro said:


> ...


Today I had the chance to see all Squalematics 60 in the flesh and these are superbeautyqueens. Totally adorable and almost unreal!



DiverBob said:


> ...
> 
> DB's L.E. Squale "Cape Cod" edition


So beautiful! While thinking about getting the 50A or 60A I saw earlier pictures from you and always liked that bracelet. It's a great match and has a vintage-vibe meeting the 1521A. Would you mind sharing, where to source that one?

--

Dear all, please allow me to join the club with my new 1521-026A, the classic version without the logo on the side:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

That 1521 looks like my next watch purchase!


----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

OOOOhhhh love the black one, is the shark mesh pvd too? Did it come from Squale? Very nice mplsabdullah Just when i thought one squale was enough....


----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

Love my 60 Atmos Squalematic. I was apprehensive about the size but it doesnt really feel like a 44mm watch. If you are used to wearing a Panerai, it wears much smaller. So the reason Im posting is because im having a hell of a time changing back from the shark mesh to the leather. I broke the tip of my strap changing tool and still wasnt able to safely get the pin to disengage. Im not by any means a novice at strap changing, my goal is not to damage the watch, cheap tools be damned! Has anyone found a strap multitool that works well with Squale's mesh bracelet? I was using one from Synergy and was pretty disappointed. LMK!!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The Tropical GMT has joined my 60 Atmos.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

chriscentro said:


> The Tropical GMT has joined my 60 Atmos.
> ...


Give credit where credit is due: Man, you're doing great pictures! I looked much around in the last weeks while making my mind up if I'd go with the 60 or 50 Atmos and it was partly due to your photos the thought of one of these held until I finally got one. |>

50 Atmos:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Give credit where credit is due: Man, you're doing great pictures! I looked much around in the last weeks while making my mind up if I'd go with the 60 or 50 Atmos and it was partly due to your photos the thought of one of these held until I finally got one. |>
> 
> 50 Atmos:
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, that's a sharp looking 50 Atmos.


----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

My 60 Atmos... definitely a summer watch watch, but with all this ice in Philadelphia maybe the frosty blue works?


----------



## JohnAndrew1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Speaking of better photos... here’s another of the tropic I took outside. My photo above shows the numbers and markers way more yellow than they are. Here it is again under outdoor lighting and a new blue/green nato from Miltat


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

^ Fantastic shot!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The 'missing' logo of my 50 Atmos 'Classic':









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

Keep telling myself I don't need a tropical GMT model,but this pic just makes it harder to not give in lol.

Great pic.



chriscentro said:


>


----------



## Lenix38 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sorry for the duplicate post o|


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

TempusFazool said:


> Love my 60 Atmos Squalematic. I was apprehensive about the size but it doesnt really feel like a 44mm watch. If you are used to wearing a Panerai, it wears much smaller. So the reason Im posting is because im having a hell of a time changing back from the shark mesh to the leather. I broke the tip of my strap changing tool and still wasnt able to safely get the pin to disengage. Im not by any means a novice at strap changing, my goal is not to damage the watch, cheap tools be damned! Has anyone found a strap multitool that works well with Squale's mesh bracelet? I was using one from Synergy and was pretty disappointed. LMK!!!


I have the 60 atmos and have the Squale Milanese mesh bracelet for it (among other straps) and I find it a bit of a challenge too. What I have found to be helpful is to move the bracelet as far to the outside of the lugs as possible.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> The 'missing' logo of my 50 Atmos 'Classic':
> 
> View attachment 12794441
> 
> ...


My TGV limited edition also has a missing logo by design...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

TempusFazool said:


> Love my 60 Atmos Squalematic. I was apprehensive about the size but it doesnt really feel like a 44mm watch. If you are used to wearing a Panerai, it wears much smaller. So the reason Im posting is because im having a hell of a time changing back from the shark mesh to the leather. I broke the tip of my strap changing tool and still wasnt able to safely get the pin to disengage. Im not by any means a novice at strap changing, my goal is not to damage the watch, cheap tools be damned! Has anyone found a strap multitool that works well with Squale's mesh bracelet? I was using one from Synergy and was pretty disappointed. LMK!!!


Get one of these: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322817873868

*no affiliation*


----------



## Strix nebulosa (Dec 21, 2017)

That new GMT model looks amazing. Not so much about the GMT hand, but replacing the lower Squale logo with the red GMT is a big plus. As well as the the engraved ceramic bezel and a great color combo. Here's hoping some of these improvememts make it to the 40mm models.


----------



## Strix nebulosa (Dec 21, 2017)

Meant to say - the Tropic GMT model.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

TempusFazool said:


> Love my 60 Atmos Squalematic. I was apprehensive about the size but it doesnt really feel like a 44mm watch. If you are used to wearing a Panerai, it wears much smaller. So the reason Im posting is because im having a hell of a time changing back from the shark mesh to the leather. I broke the tip of my strap changing tool and still wasnt able to safely get the pin to disengage. Im not by any means a novice at strap changing, my goal is not to damage the watch, cheap tools be damned! Has anyone found a strap multitool that works well with Squale's mesh bracelet? I was using one from Synergy and was pretty disappointed. LMK!!!





Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Get one of these: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322817873868
> 
> *no affiliation*


Anyone who wants to change his straps should have this tool anyway. |>

But for bracelets a single springbar-remover will often not work. With a strap you can always angle the springbar to position it into one lug's recess and then compress the other end. With a metal-endlink the first step may be possible, but then because of it's width the endlink's other end will typically rest on the other lug and you cannot compress it to sink it in.

The exception to this will be, if the endlink is shorter than it should be or it's inner diameter is rather huge and the springbar rather thin, so that there is sufficient play to angle the springbar within the endlink already, and even if that is, you want to have the position of the recess for the springbars near the lug's edge so that the angle is not to steep.

I don't know if these tolerances are big enough with the Squale case and their Milanaise. If not, you need a spring-bar plier. With this you place the endlinks with the spring-bar on the lugs (case of course resting on the dial) and then compress both ends of the bar.

This one from 'Horofix' looks good. It's metal and adjustable, I have basically the same from 'Official Geneva' and of course there the pliers from 'Bergeon': Spring Bar Tools



TempusFazool said:


> ... my goal is not to damage the watch ...


No matter what tool and if bracelet or strap, always protect the lugs with some strong tape (package tape, Gaffa tape).



anrex said:


> My TGV limited edition also has a missing logo by design...
> ...


Spectacular! b-)

--









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My new 50 Atmos makes my heart sing.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Gorgeous watches, gents!
Oh how I wish I had the wrist to wear a 50/60 Atmos.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

They are nice!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

oldfatherthames said:


> My new 50 Atmos makes my heart sing.
> 
> View attachment 12797161
> 
> ...


Hey Bernd, that is a NICE shot!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

DiverBob said:


> Hey Bernd, that is a NICE shot!


Thank you! I was probably extra-inspired by the small sip of the Bowmore White Sands from the bottle I placed it on. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Have just resized the bracelet but I think a dark grey or blue leather/suede strap would look best.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> Gorgeous watches, gents!
> Oh how I wish I had the wrist to wear a 50/60 Atmos.


Try one on if you can - you may be surprised. My 1521 works very well on my 6.25" wrist with the downcurved lugs:


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Really digging that one

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Boozy on the 13th:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Batman Ceramica. So glad I got in on this 1.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

"Cape Cod" edition


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

DiverBob said:


> ... "Cape Cod" edition


Hey there! b-)

As you have seen from my last picture I mounted a split-Nato that came in today. Black is beautiful on our 50A, but my strap looks a too much like corduroy for me. I probably will try a split-Nato from BluShark (their KWIK series).
Your's looks also like a two-piece Nato and much nicer than my current one! Which one is it, please?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Try one on if you can - you may be surprised. My 1521 works very well on my 6.25" wrist with the downcurved lugs:
> 
> View attachment 12801345


You are a bad man. A very bad man. b-) Damn, but that's a good looking watch!

Would anyone be able to post a shot like the one below? Flat lugs really hang off the edges of my wrist (e.g., Steinhart, Rolex) and they look ridiculous and feel sloppy. But on watches like the Horizon and #1545 40mm Blue Ray 20 Atmos, the drop is really wonderful. In fact, because of this, a massive 42mm Pelagos fits hella better than a 40mm GMT Master II. I just couldn't tell from Gnomon's site pics if the 1521 (50 Atmos) or 6045 (60 Atmos)had similar drops. Thank you!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> My new 50 Atmos makes my heart sing.
> 
> View attachment 12797161
> 
> ...


Which model specifically is that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> Would anyone be able to post a shot like the one below? Flat lugs really hang off the edges of my wrist (e.g., Steinhart, Rolex) and they look ridiculous and feel sloppy. But on watches like the Horizon and #1545 40mm Blue Ray 20 Atmos, the drop is really wonderful. In fact, because of this, a massive 42mm Pelagos fits hella better than a 40mm GMT Master II. I just couldn't tell from Gnomon's site pics if the 1521 (50 Atmos) or 6045 (60 Atmos)had similar drops.


I could make such a picture tomorrow, but that would be on my 7,2" wrist and before I do, doesn't that help you?: #4504



valuewatchguy said:


> Which model specifically is that?


That's the polished one, the designation is "1521-026-A", this one: Squale 500 meter Professional Swiss Automatic Dive watch with Sapphire Crystal #1521-026-A

Mine is the same, but it's additonally called 'Classic', it doesn't have the 'Squale' logo on the side of the case. It was announced as limited available last summer, the German distributor has ordered a quota of these. It's not limited with numbering or document and I guess after it's gone, it will become available at some time in the future again. It's this one: Squale Uhr | Squale 1521-026/A Klassik |Squale 50 Atmos Klassik

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> I could make such a picture tomorrow, but that would be on my 7,2" wrist and before I do, doesn't that help you?: #4504
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Yes, that would be wonderful, thank you. I'm just curios to see the drop. From the videos on Gnomon's site, they don't seem flat as they appeared in the photos. What's important is where the bracelet/strap starts its downward conformation toward the wrist.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well, I'm apparently a dummy. How could I have missed this photo in their image carousel? Drop seems great. When the Blue comes back into stock, I think one's gonna be mine.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well, I'm apparently a dummy. How could I have missed this photo in their image carousel? Drop seems great. When the Blue comes back into stock, I think one's gonna be mine.
> ...


So the special wristshot you asked for is not needed anymore, right?

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> So the special wristshot you asked for is not needed anymore, right?
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Correct. Thank you for offering. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


I keep debating on getting this 1 before it's too late. Have some other purchases lined up which might bump it out.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> My new 50 Atmos makes my heart sing.
> 
> View attachment 12797161
> 
> ...


Is that dial blue or black ?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Is that dial blue or black ?


It's a matte not ultrablack black. The blue is because of the double AR-coated sapphire. Depends on the light, see #4491 for black or #4497 for turning slightly blue.

(They also offer blue version with a beautiful bright rich blue, but with a blue bezel, see https://www.squalewatches.com/Squale_50_Atmos_Dive_Watches_s/101.htm and previous pictures on this thread.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

They need to offer a version like yours Bernd but with a dark blue bezel. That would look very good too.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> I keep debating on getting this 1 before it's too late. Have some other purchases lined up which might bump it out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sure...
































































Cheers


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Has there ever been a bigger Rolex Sub rip-off?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@Galaga, this is the Squale owner's club, so let's talk about peeing on foreign doors!

Btw, Squale has been building diver's watches for longer than the Submariner is on the market, so if I think about homages I presume a friendly aspect here - in contrast to the usual suspects you probably had in mind. ;-)

--

It's a Squale Sunday here:


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> It's a Squale Sunday here:
> 
> View attachment 12805967


Here as well. My 20 Atmos Blue Sunray says guten tag!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Has there ever been a bigger Rolex Sub rip-off?


The 50 and 60 ATMOS are far from a Sub rip-off. The last pic is a Sub rip-up!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Has there ever been a bigger Rolex Sub rip-off?


Is it possible for a Rolex kool-aid drinker to stay out of the Squale thread? And is it possible that Squale and Blancpain had a dive style watch before Rolex did? So, that would make Rolex an homage to Squale, Blancpain, etc....


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Has there ever been a bigger Rolex Sub rip-off?


Yes there is. It's the Rolex Submariner. $8750 for a stainless steel watch that has a movement that's marginally better than a top grade ETA 2824.

Congratulations for consuming the glowing pile of ****e that Rolex spews out of their marketing department about how much better you are as a human for owning one.

Now if you'll excuse us, there are some of us trying to enjoy divers watches handmade by a family who designed these instruments for professionals.


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yes there is. It's the Rolex Submariner. $8750 for a stainless steel watch that has a movement that's marginally better than a top grade ETA 2824.
> 
> Congratulations for consuming the glowing pile of ****e that Rolex spews out of their marketing department about how much better you are as a human for owning one.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse us, there are some of us trying to enjoy divers watches handmade by a family who designed these instruments for professionals.


I'm not a Rolex owner or fan boy, but they did do lots of innovation for divers and that should garner some respect for the brand, a very good watch no doubt.
With that said, today I'm wearing my Squale 1545 and really enjoying it, and waiting for my Ginault to arrive soon.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

drttown said:


> Is it possible for a Rolex kool-aid drinker to stay out of the Squale thread? And is it possible that Squale and Blancpain had a dive style watch before Rolex did? So, that would make Rolex an homage to Squale, Blancpain, etc....


I don't have a Rolex. I'm an Omega and Seiko owner. Anyway now I'm intrigued. I actually like Squale and their history and would consider buying one. Did Squale have those Mercedes hands before the Rolex Sub? and how many mm is the Squale that looks like a sub? Do they still have it in production ?

Bernd's Squale is magnificent BTW. Love the case and orange hand.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

There are two in production, the Squale 20 Atmos which comes in at 40mm and the Squale 30 Atmos which comes in at 42mm. There are several other models but they dont resemble a sub style, per se.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Has there ever been a bigger Rolex Sub rip-off?


Yes, theres been thousands lol 

At least you know the Squale will be top quality unlike many other homages.

And none of the other homages have that damn cool little fish on the dial lol, i love that little fish.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> @Galaga, this is the Squale owner's club, so let's talk about peeing on foreign doors!
> 
> Btw, Squale has been building diver's watches for longer than the Submariner is on the market, so if I think about homages I presume a friendly aspect here - in contrast to the usual suspects you probably had in mind. ;-)
> 
> ...


This is freaking stunning mate, the orange hand is the ducks guts, i love proper bright dive orange minutes hand like this, this is a very tasteful watch bro, theyve hit it out of the park here.
Compliments your 775 well, two very different divers but both killers in the looks dept.
The crown looks nice and tucked in at 4, just the place i like em, looks very comfortable.
Congrats again on this, looks great on you mate and i think it suits your style.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well, I'm apparently a dummy. How could I have missed this photo in their image carousel? Drop seems great. When the Blue comes back into stock, I think one's gonna be mine.


What are the little screws in the bezel lads?

Looks like a very nicely finished watch.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Cobia said:


> What are the little screws in the bezel lads?
> 
> Looks like a very nicely finished watch.


They are adjustment screws to either tighten or loosen the bezel action.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

anrex said:


> They are adjustment screws to either tighten or loosen the bezel action.


Wow, great idea, thanks for the answer.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

anrex said:


> They are adjustment screws to either tighten or loosen the bezel action.


Please let me add, that I asked the German distributor about this, when I bought my 50A and while he agreed that the screws will have that effect, he said, they were not meant for this originally. Squale introduced them to service the bezel without damage (don't remember if to the bezel or the case).



Cobia said:


> Looks like a very nicely finished watch.


These are done really excellent!



Cobia said:


> This is freaking stunning mate, the orange hand is the ducks guts, i love proper bright dive orange minutes hand like this, this is a very tasteful watch bro, theyve hit it out of the park here.
> Compliments your 775 well, two very different divers but both killers in the looks dept.
> The crown looks nice and tucked in at 4, just the place i like em, looks very comfortable.
> Congrats again on this, looks great on you mate and i think it suits your style.


Thanks, bro! b-)

As you mention the Turtle and as christcentro shows a Turtle and a Sumo next to his Squale 60 Atmos, I want to show the comparative view of my 50A and Seiko SRP775 here too.

(Both bezels have the same 42 mm diameter, but the Turtle's case is 44,3 mm. The case of the Squale is 40 mm, so not visible here.) Over the lugs the Squale is 48,4 mm, the Turtle 47,6 mm and with 22 mm lug-to-lug (Squale 20 mm).)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Please let me add, that I asked the German distributor about this, when I bought my 50A and while he agreed that the screws will have that effect, he said, they were not meant for this originally. Squale introduced them to service the bezel without damage (don't remember if to the bezel or the case).
> 
> These are done really excellent!
> 
> ...


As much as I respect Seiko divers, I would choose that Squale any day.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

️









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

PetrosD said:


> As much as I respect Seiko divers, I would choose that Squale any day.


I know what you mean and my Squale is basically meant to replace the Seiko. But these are so different in price as well and especially from their designs, that their's simply no better or worse visually. The cushion case of the Seiko is very charming. It comes down only to a matter of taste.
It was more that I posted this picture as it could be helpful for some who can relate to the extremely popular Turtle. Btw, just like me, when I was thinking about getting the 50 Atmos.



Thunderdaddy said:


> ️
> ...


Beautiful! That one has a special detail that I would favour for my 50 Atmos: The top logo in a regular font. The second hand also is very nice. b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 12810309


I remember the thread about this edition and I salute you: The angle here and the position of the hands makes this one a top-candidate for the most clever watch portrait of the year! :-!

Congrats on the watch!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL , what's funny is that I just took the shot with no intention of anything, guess that's just how it goes sometimes.



oldfatherthames said:


> I remember the thread about this edition and I salute you: The angle here and the position of the hands makes this one a top-candidate for the most clever watch portrait of the year! :-!
> 
> Congrats on the watch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Heheh, it looks almost "normal" in that photo. Looks good!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

In case it's helpful to anyone, here's a profile shot of the 50 atmos on my 6.25" wrist:









And another for good measure:


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

nyonya said:


> In case it's helpful to anyone, here's a profile shot of the 50 atmos on my 6.25" wrist:


Thank you! Very helpful indeed. She will be mine!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Watch Hawk 71 and Oldfatherthames, the regular spring bar tool that you recommended worked just fine, no need to pony up extra cash for the fancy pliers!



oldfatherthames said:


> Anyone who wants to change his straps should have this tool anyway. |>
> 
> But for bracelets a single springbar-remover will often not work. With a strap you can always angle the springbar to position it into one lug's recess and then compress the other end. With a metal-endlink the first step may be possible, but then because of it's width the endlink's other end will typically rest on the other lug and you cannot compress it to sink it in.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Never seen that bronze model before. Wow, it looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

chriscentro said:


>


This has me thinking about joining the club myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Would the Squale 50 atmos like Bernd’s wear bigger than a Seiko SKX?


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Just got the 60 Atmos recently. I love everything about it!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

JLS_Systems said:


> Just got the 60 Atmos recently. I love everything about it!
> View attachment 12816233


Congrats, you will enjoy the 60 ATMOS immensely! Mine says welcome...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Would the Squale 50 atmos like Bernd's wear bigger than a Seiko SKX?


No, the 1521 wears significantly smaller than the 007, IMO. I've owned both and prefer the fit of the 50 Atmos by a long way. BTW, I have a 7", fairly flat wrist.


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> No, the 1521 wears significantly smaller than the 007, IMO. I've owned both and prefer the fit of the 50 Atmos by a long way. BTW, I have a 7", fairly flat wrist.
> View attachment 12817483


I have both and would agree with this

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Would the Squale 50 atmos like Bernd's wear bigger than a Seiko SKX?


They wear about the same my friend. Fiddy Atmos comes with a slightly more refined casework with thinner slopping lug profile, so it 'hugs' the wrist nicer and sits a little smaller overall when observed from the side.

Top down, the two are pretty much the same.

If you like the fit of an SKX diver, 50 Atm will be right up your alley, if you're SRP turtle size fan, go for 60 Atm.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babola said:


> They wear about the same my friend. Fiddy Atmos comes with a slightly more refined casework with thinner slopping lug profile, so it 'hugs' the wrist nicer and sits a little smaller overall when observed from the side.
> 
> Top down, the two are pretty much the same.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I think the 60atmos. Is more to my liking.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> They wear about the same my friend. Fiddy Atmos comes with a slightly more refined casework with thinner slopping lug profile, so it 'hugs' the wrist nicer and sits a little smaller overall when observed from the side.
> 
> Top down, the two are pretty much the same.
> 
> ...


Excellent comparison bro, thanks, skx is small on me, would be the 60 for me if i ever happened to get one.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Cheers mate. I think the 60atmos. Is more to my liking.


The 60 ATMOS is a very comfortable wearing watch.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Millobrush (Jan 6, 2018)

Enough to enter? Y1545&Y1553 with a Y1546 on the way.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Millobrush said:


> Enough to enter? Y1545&Y1553 with a Y1546 on the way.


Bandolier bracelet? Very manly!


----------



## Millobrush (Jan 6, 2018)

Just while I was waiting for this to come, finish off the 1980s look of the thing.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

50 Atmos









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

My 60 Atmos chillin' with my Campfire Audio Jupiter IEMs.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

50 Atmos









Thanks, DiverBob! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The black 50 atmos is really growing on me. I strongly preferred the blue version until you guys started posting up those wrist shots of the black...it looks much better on the wrist than in off-wrist pictures.


----------



## enkay (Sep 5, 2010)

my new(er) to me 1545


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> 50 Atmos
> 
> View attachment 12835263
> 
> ...


What bracelet is it ? Looks great.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> 50 Atmos
> 
> View attachment 12835263
> 
> ...




Another beauty Bernd! What are your thoughts now on polished vs satin?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> Another beauty Bernd! What are your thoughts now on polished vs satin?


I only have the polished 50 Atmos and in general regardless of Squale I'm not a fan of blasted or satin cases - just for me.
But I recognize beauty when we meet and I had the chance to see the whole 50 and 60 Atmos collection at the German distributor and they were all done very nice.



Galaga said:


> What bracelet is it ? Looks great.


I got the inspiration from DiverBob's pictures, see #4487 for example. It's from ManchesterWatchWorks and Doug there was so kind to sell it to me. I want to mention his excellent service!

My - nitpicking as usual with me - take on this: It's not a perfect match. Polished versus brushed, the rather sharp-cut edges of the lugs vs the soft radius links, but it's fun and I like the 80ties style. 
I think the polished 50 Atmos is not really a candidate for a bracelet unless you go ultrachic with for example a Milanaise. In the end I will prefer a contrastive strap that highlights the beautiful polished case like this one.

Here it is again:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I think the polished 50 Atmos is not really a candidate for a bracelet unless you go ultrachic with for example a Milanaise.


Another option is a straight end Beads of Rice... super retro with a bit of polish to match the case: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/strap-suggestions-squale-50-atmos-black-1995802.html#post16867826


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

So much brass in this thread lately. Trend?

Bernd, you are killing me with your excellent aesthetic insights. I can't wait for the 50 Atmos polished blue to come back into stock. I would really like a jubilee style bracelet like the following. I'm having some trouble finding a good quality jublee with polished center links for 20 mm lugs.

Alert: The 20 Atmos Blue Sunray dial 1545 is in stock at the moment. It has been out for quite a while. Highly recommended.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> Bernd, you are killing me with your excellent aesthetic insights. I can't wait for the 50 Atmos polished blue to come back into stock. I would really like a jubilee style bracelet like the following. I'm having some trouble finding a good quality jublee with polished center links for 20 mm lugs.
> ...


Oops, sorry! 

Regarding the Jubilee, you surely are aware of the straight edge case of the 50 A (under the bezel). So a bracelet with curved end-links will not work. Just mentioning as the example picture features such end-links.
Do you know this picture? This is from this ad and the user is active here on WUS, this is his profile, if you want to drop him a line.

It's a matter of personal taste anyway, I just love how the case pops if the strap makes out for a contrast.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Been a while... How's everyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

WOTD


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

And then there were two for me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi (Jul 29, 2012)

Squale has to do something about their double logo design. I didn't think it would bother me but it was an eyesore on my maxi.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Khoi said:


> Squale has to do something about their double logo design. I didn't think it would bother me but it was an eyesore on my maxi.


I didn't like the double logo on my heritage, but it doesn't bother me much with the militaire for some reason. But I do think they'd be better without the lower logo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

coffeebreak said:


> I didn't like the double logo on my heritage, but it doesn't bother me much with the militaire for some reason. But I do think they'd be better without the lower logo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree it seems like a weird design choice. It's a nod to Squale's history. When they were making cases for other watch brands, they would include the main brand on the upper half of the dial, and the Squale logo on the lower half of the dial. Now that they manufacture for themselves, they include their own logo on the upper half of the dial, and they've kept the logo on the lower half as a nod back to their history as a case maker.


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Tiger has only one logo. The traditional shark motif on the lower half of the dial.
I think one logo is enough, although I am not put off by the 2 logos on other models.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

anrex said:


> ..
> View attachment 12810777
> ..


The more I look at this watch, the more .... .
Lovely watch & strap combo!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> The more I look at this watch, the more .... .
> Lovely watch & strap combo!


This Squale Bronze is quite versatile with straps and NATOs.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Come in here, dear boy, have a cigar:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

chriscentro said:


> ...


Wow!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Wow!


Glad you like it.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Have the 60atmos on today. The lume on these is actually pretty nice IMO. The markers are small but to me they don't get the credit they deserve.

image18 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12600141
> View attachment 12600147


Tell me about your watch strap. I love it. Looks real nice!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

50 A









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

One for Bernd (Oldfatherthames) ..


----------



## medphys (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I just picked up my first Squale, a 30 atmos 1545, and there's something that's been puzzling me since I started taking interest in the watch. Does the 1545 model number refer to the style? In other words, there's a 20 atmos 1545 and a 30 atmos 1545 which are similar in style even if they are different sizes and (obviously) have different water resistance. Also, some models seem to be designated Y1545. It's kind of confusing. Any insight will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Pazzo said:


> One for Bernd (Oldfatherthames) ..
> 
> ...


How kind of you! Thank you, Sir! b-)|>

I couldn't resist to make this in return:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Looking forward for this smoke ..


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Hi guys
I know pictures are bad but please can someone recognise this squale model
By unconfirmed info it is from 1990 year
Thank you


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

Dark Overlord said:


> Have the 60atmos on today. The lume on these is actually pretty nice IMO. The markers are small but to me they don't get the credit they deserve.
> 
> image18 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


Now that's a nice bright lume


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got this guy on Friday. It is my first Squale, and my first sub homage. I was attracted to Squale because unlike some of the other sub homage makers, Squale has its own heritage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Pazzo said:


> Looking forward for this smoke ..
> 
> ...


b-)|>

Given the cigarresque colour of the strap this author would have to take care to smoke the right thing. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## casablancawatch (Feb 6, 2009)

_squale 1545 DLC on bund 3-piece military leather.
_
not a technically superiour picture from my crummy LG cellphone, but hopefully artistic enough to give a sense of this piece off the bracelet on a military type configured strap. i love the watch which arrived in 3 days from paying/ordering on gnomon...and after anders spent a number of emails the week before graciously answering questions. i have the DLC steinhart ocean black which i love too, but as great as that is, i wanted something with more rolex/tudor submariner style lugs, which this is right on top of. however, was super pleasantly surprised that despite that, this does not read so much like an homage piece, but has quite a 60s/70s heuer feel especially with that squale delightfully over the top logo. the heuer essence is not surprising since squale made some of their cases back in the day. great watch, very happy


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

went thru almost all of the squale 1521 colors

latest piece









the rest (all sold)



























BONUS GMT


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

gaoxing84 said:


> went thru almost all of the squale 1521 colors
> 
> latest piece
> 
> ...


So which color you like the best? I have been browsing back & forth but still couldn't make up mind between black polish, blue polish or the black pvd.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hizami_83 said:


> So which color you like the best? I have been browsing back & forth but still couldn't make up mind between black polish, blue polish or the black pvd.


ok. in this order
1. Black PVD
2. Blue Opaco
3. Black Opaco
4. Blue Polished

black pvd just gives off this mysterious aura. i just picked it up yesterday. looks great on nato.
the orange min hand just pop off the black dial and case, very nice.


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

gaoxing84 said:


> ok. in this order
> 1. Black PVD
> 2. Blue Opaco
> 3. Black Opaco
> ...


I currently have my eyes set on a 1521 as well and can't decide between the blue polished or black polish.


----------



## Hizami_83 (Dec 29, 2016)

gaoxing84 said:


> ok. in this order
> 1. Black PVD
> 2. Blue Opaco
> 3. Black Opaco
> ...


Thanks for the list. At times I see the Black PVD is quite nice but can't help to feel that perhaps the matte black hide the case shape/curvature too much compare to the polished case. Tough decision!


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pan am









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

iceman767 said:


> Pan am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hizami_83 said:


> Thanks for the list. At times I see the Black PVD is quite nice but can't help to feel that perhaps the matte black hide the case shape/curvature too much compare to the polished case. Tough decision!


the black is awesome. matte black and it doesn't hide the case shape or curvature.
Looks good in real life











tonester99 said:


> I currently have my eyes set on a 1521 as well and can't decide between the blue polished or black polish.


i would go black polish

blue leave it to the opaco


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> I like that strap!
> 
> Cheers I would have loved to also pair this off on a leather strap but sadly they're all sold out now!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That strap looks very nice


----------



## Steveola (Nov 8, 2016)

Very nice strap. Who makes that if I could ask.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Well since I just posted this in the strap forum; I may as well post it here. I bought the polished black 1521, because I loved the case (especially how it was on the old Fifty Fathoms).

BUT, I could never find a good strap to go with it. I didn't like how the NATOs got in between the watch and my wrist... I loved the look of the iwantastrap sailcloth (ala the Fifty Fathoms), but I was in between sizes... the marine nationale straps didn't do it for me... leather was just meh... but then I found the Bonetto Cinturini 400C.

To me the look and the proportions are perfection, the rubber is high quality and very comfortable, I like the deployant, and the vanilla scent is wonderful.

View attachment 12879721


View attachment 12879723


View attachment 12879727


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

can anyone confirm if newer squale watches comes in a leather watch roll inside a box instead of the regular blue box now? i've seen photos of people selling their squale showing the leather watch roll.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I know the ones from Gnomon come with the pleather watch roll..., not sure if others do though.



tonester99 said:


> can anyone confirm if newer squale watches comes in a leather watch roll inside a box instead of the regular blue box now? i've seen photos of people selling their squale showing the leather watch roll.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> I know the ones from Gnomon come with the pleather watch roll..., not sure if others do though.


Yep. Vinyl, naugahyde.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12882533


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Really like the Yuge crown on this thing.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ginseng108 said:


> Yep. Vinyl, naugahyde.


Yes really stiff and not pleasent. I wish they used something else.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppy6698 (Jan 24, 2018)

Just purchased and received this Rootbeer Squale. Came in a blue cardboard box, inside the standard pleather/vinyl roll. Love the colors though!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

hoppy6698 said:


> Just purchased and received this Rootbeer Squale. Came in a blue cardboard box, inside the standard pleather/vinyl roll. Love the colors though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that MC jacket, standard issue or custom/fashion garment?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12888703


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12882533


Anrex,

I do not know whether it's just me but I cannot see this attachment when I click on it.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pazzo said:


> Anrex,
> 
> I do not know whether it's just me but I cannot see this attachment when I click on it.


It's not just you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

New arrival.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

wow. that's a great looking black diver


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> Anrex,
> 
> I do not know whether it's just me but I cannot see this attachment when I click on it.


Sorry Gents.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tonester99 said:


> wow. that's a great looking black diver


Thanks. It is not camera shy at all. In terms of general attractiveness it is in my top 5 that i have owned.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppy6698 (Jan 24, 2018)

babola said:


> Love that MC jacket, standard issue or custom/fashion garment?


Not a jacket, it's my uniform - US Army.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

hoppy6698 said:


> Not a jacket, it's my uniform - US Army.


Great, that's what I initially thought but wasn't sure.

Cheers!


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)

My gmt arrives tomorrow & the bracelet will have to be resized. Anyone ever have any problems with the screws backing out from the links?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Lylelovett666 said:


> My gmt arrives tomorrow & the bracelet will have to be resized. Anyone ever have any problems with the screws backing out from the links?


Yes,
The screw at the upper endlink of my Horizon GMT backed out partially a few times and completely once until I applied Loctite. All bracelet screws were secure upon resizing.


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)

Just arrived.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> Yes,
> The screw at the upper endlink of my Horizon GMT backed out partially a few times and completely once until I applied Loctite. All bracelet screws were secure upon resizing.


Same here. When my GMT was new a screw on a link I had adjusted was coming out after a few days. Recently a screw on the link nearest the lugs on my militaire was coming out. I just screwed them back down but I'll be applying loctite on them soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Small tweak to try to get this 1545 a little more accurate. Was running about +11 spd. Now closer to 5 spd. Completely undecorated movement inside, not that I'll be looking at it very much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Same on my 1521... i believe they use standard grade 2824-2

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

bricem13 said:


> Same on my 1521... i believe they use standard grade 2824-2


I think it's the next step up from the base grade, elaboré. The decoration really doesn't matter if there's no display back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Lylelovett666 said:


> Just arrived.


My GMT says welcome and congratulations...


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

jbg7474 said:


> I think it's the next step up from the base grade, elaboré. The decoration really doesn't matter if there's no display back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was 19spd so definitively standard

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Santa Barbara sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Squale Medium "Dark Lord"


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

anrex said:


> My GMT says welcome and congratulations...
> 
> View attachment 12906859


May I ask what canvas strap is that please? From the image, it looks like it's lined in leather.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> May I ask what canvas strap is that please? From the image, it looks like it's lined in leather.


Pazzo,
The canvas strap is from NATO Strap Co:
The Khaki XL Military Style Canvas Watch Strap with Brushed Pre-V Buckle Hardware (Stitched) 22mm × 1

...it is leather lined, but kind of a thin and coarse layer. I did change the Panerai style buckle to more of a traditional style.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

anrex said:


> Pazzo,
> The canvas strap is from NATO Strap Co:
> The Khaki XL Military Style Canvas Watch Strap with Brushed Pre-V Buckle Hardware (Stitched) 22mm × 1
> 
> ...it is leather lined, but kind of a thin and coarse layer. I did change the Panerai style buckle to more of a traditional style.


Excellent. 
Thank you very much Anrex.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## zfetcko (May 26, 2017)

anrex what strap is that on your GMT. It looks awesome!


----------



## zfetcko (May 26, 2017)

Nevermind I see it posted below sorry.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

blackdot said:


> Squale Medium "Dark Lord"


what a great piece!!! Have looked for those midsized quartz ones but never found one. Yours is MINT! good on you!


----------



## zfetcko (May 26, 2017)

good2go said:


> View attachment 12876647


What strap is this? And were you able to get it in 21mm or did you get 22?
Thanks.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just searched the web and found a NOS dress model quartz 200m selling by a Verona Italy dealer. Under $400usd with free shipping, should I go for it?
squale dresser 20bar by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
box and watch by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

Dear Haymond, this model is only US$290 when purchased direct from Squale CH. See 1553-021 | Squale



HaymondWong said:


> Just searched the web and found a NOS dress model quartz 200m selling by a Verona Italy dealer. Under $400usd with free shipping, should I go for it?
> squale dresser 20bar by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
> box and watch by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That's not the watch for me, but it sure is interesting. For <$300, if you like it, I'd definitely jump on it!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cameron Walker said:


> Dear Haymond, this model is only US$290 when purchased direct from Squale CH. See 1553-021 | Squale


Actually, it is Euros 290, but thanks for the effort. Seems that store is in Milan, Italy. The watch I saw is sold from a store in Verona, Italy for less than 290euros. ($356usd)


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Toonces said:


> That's not the watch for me, but it sure is interesting. For <$300, if you like it, I'd definitely jump on it!


Yeah, I understand the gold BLING haha! Blackdot's black dial model in the above post is so nice! I have the 1521 pvd and the blue dial 1521 divers, both being worth the price. a midsized would be nice in the kit but nothing so clean as Blackdot's.....


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Cameron Walker said:


> Dear Haymond, this model is only US$290 when purchased direct from Squale CH. See 1553-021 | Squale


very good looking IMO, I just don't love watches with Mercedes style hands.... very nice though


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

1521









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

my pvd
leaf2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
and blue dial like yours...IMG_3326 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dark Overlord said:


> very good looking IMO, I just don't love watches with Mercedes style hands.... very nice though


I know what you mean about those mercedes hands. But, I did buy a used 1990 Omega prebond Seamaster with the 1441mvt (10sec/year), so another mercedes hand watch wouldn't hurt  Besides, I have 80 diver style, and this gold bezel model is categorized as Leisure Man style on the Squale site hahahah!
See top left row...
montage all Omegas by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice combo man, the best squale in my opinion



heyheyuw said:


> Santa Barbara sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e46dxyan (Dec 14, 2012)

Newly acquired 30 Atmos Vintage Ceramica. Love the details, esp the engraved numerals on the ceramic bezel and the case polishing. Watch is deff chunky coming from a speedy / sub.
View attachment 12920555
View attachment 12920551


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A colleague at work bought a Squale. I tried it on. It didn't really impress me and the satin finish made the watch look cheap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

Just arrived


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

My blue 1521 looks best on the milanese mesh!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

e46dxyan said:


> Newly acquired 30 Atmos Vintage Ceramica. Love the details, esp the engraved numerals on the ceramic bezel and the case polishing. Watch is deff chunky coming from a speedy / sub.
> View attachment 12920555
> View attachment 12920551


Great pickup! I missed out on this one


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

deleted, wrong forum.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Galaga said:


> A colleague at work bought a Squale. I tried it on. It didn't really impress me and the satin finish made the watch look cheap.
> 
> View attachment 12920681
> 
> ...


Hmm, I was interested in the Squale matte finish, but that based on my experience with the bead blasted finish from Damasko, which in my opinion is the opposite of that you describe. Tbh the pic you posted shows a darker matte, that I probably wouldn't favor either. Is that the same finish as "super matte"?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It’s the matte finish that they sell at Long Island Watches. I urged him to buy the polished stainless steel version. 

It’s his watch though and he is a nice bloke with good taste. What would I know? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> A colleague at work bought a Squale. I tried it on. It didn't really impress me and the satin finish made the watch look cheap.
> 
> View attachment 12920681
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's the matte finish that they sell at Long Island Watches. I urged him to buy the polished stainless steel version.
> 
> It's his watch though and he is a nice bloke with good taste. What would I know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is he happy with it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I put him onto it. Put him onto Orient too. He has two bambinos.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Is he happy with it?


He loves it. They do wear very small. I always compared them to the SKX. I think a slightly modded version of a SKX is nicer than the Squale and has more character.

If you want to try a 60 atmos on the new shop in the Strand Arcade has one. They wear much bigger. Same level as Sydney vintage, in the middle. Has overpriced Rolexes everywhere. Possibly the rudest most despicable shop owner I've ever come across. You won't miss him. He has breath that could kill an African elephant.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's the matte finish that they sell at Long Island Watches. I urged him to buy the polished stainless steel version.
> 
> It's his watch though and he is a nice bloke with good taste. What would I know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is he happy with it?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> He loves it. They do wear very small. I always compared them to the SKX. I think a slightly modded version of a SKX is nicer than the Squale and has more character.
> 
> If you want to try a 60 atmos on the new shop in the Strand Arcade has one. They wear much bigger. Same level as Sydney vintage, in the middle. Has overpriced Rolexes everywhere. Possibly the rudest most despicable shop owner I've ever come across. You won't miss him. He has breath that could kill an African elephant.


LOL! sounds like i'll have to wear a mask to not smell his breath.

I havnt been to the strand for years, i'll definitely check it out next time im in there.

Im happy your mates happy with it, its a nice watch, youll have the whole office kitted in WUS watches in no time lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I put him onto it. Put him onto Orient too. He has two bambinos.


Nice work spreading the disease! lol
Tried and tested in house movements, lovely designs, nice finishing, they look like they are worth 10 times the price, for the price of a dinner out, Bambinos are pound for pound probably the best dress watch on the market one would have to think.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have the 1521 which I love and is the perfect size for my wrist, particularly with the way the lugs are designed. I am thinking of picking up the 600 (Matic) but I am worried about the size. Those who own both, how do the two compare? Do the lugs on the 600 curve the same way as the 1521?

Also, how is the lume on the 600? Better than 1521?

Thanks!


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


I just received email notice that the 1521 Sunburst dial is available again at Gnomon.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

pigmode said:


> I just received email notice that the 1521 Sunburst dial is available again at Gnomon.


Cool, both of mine came from a retailer in Milan.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Militaire


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I just got my 50 Atmos....and I didn't know if I would like the "orange" minute hand...but not only do I like it...but I love the fit and finish of the watch. For the $$ its just insanely amazing....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

LARufCTR said:


> I just got my 50 Atmos....and I didn't know if I would like the "orange" minute hand...but not only do I like it...but I love the fit and finish of the watch. For the $$ its just insanely amazing....


Please tell me you bought a polished steel one?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LARufCTR said:


> I just got my 50 Atmos....and I didn't know if I would like the "orange" minute hand...but not only do I like it...but I love the fit and finish of the watch. For the $$ its just insanely amazing....


I LOVE orange minutes hands, big part of the charm of these squales, congrats on your new one.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Satisfaction! My 50 Atmos Blue arrived today! And it came with a buddy. ;..


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

This just arrived, from another member here!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Congratulations drttown on your root beer 20 ATMOS.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

anrex said:


> Congratulations drttown on your root beer 20 ATMOS.


Thank you, it compliments my 30 Atmos very well!


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Just got my 20 Atmos Maxi MK2 from another forum member. I love it so far. It feels more substantial and IMHO has better build quality than my Tisell Vintage Sub.


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

My 30 Atmos GMT Ceramica Black that I recently purchased from another forum member.


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi MD,
There is a pretty big difference in size. The 1521 is 42mm but in truth feels and wears more like a 40mm whilst the Matic is all of its 44mm, Case wise the Matic is similar in shape only a lot larger. If the 1521 rings your bell then the Matic might be just too much. The Matic is a great watch but it is a pretty large watch.

Lume wise the 1521 has the edge due to the Lume dots vs the highlighted baton lume marking on the Matic. There is one LE version of the blue/white Matic which had all Lume baton markings and was sold by Gnomon, which is better.

I still have one 1521 on my collection but sold or gifted the Matics as I personally prefer the retro look of the 2002A out of all the Squales.

Regards

Walker75le

PS If it is Lume you are after then look no further than any SEIKO Marine Master model (in any guise) No one come close to the lume on these dive watches.



md29 said:


> I have the 1521 which I love and is the perfect size for my wrist, particularly with the way the lugs are designed. I am thinking of picking up the 600 (Matic) but I am worried about the size. Those who own both, how do the two compare? Do the lugs on the 600 curve the same way as the 1521?
> 
> Also, how is the lume on the 600? Better than 1521?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Rifish (Aug 5, 2017)

Here is my Squale 1521 with Staib mesh bracelet (made in Germany). Although this Squale looks very cool with the orginal light brown/Siena brown leather strap, I think this is an awesome combo also.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Been a huge fan of the brand for around 10 years now. Here's my current lineup: A 60's 30 Atmos Medium with an eta 2472 and a polished 1521 as well as a bead blaster 1521. If anybody wants to sell me a Squale 100 Atmos Master I would be eternally grateful to you, I've been looking for quite a while now! If anybody knows how to flip the posted images that would be great too!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## biggshockfan (Mar 11, 2018)

My 1545 Classic arrived, loving it so far, got it from Gnomon watches. Anders was very helpful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

Happy Saint-Patrick's Day!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

On PhenomeNato


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> On PhenomeNato


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Love my 1521! ... but am I the only one who occasionally wishes it was a hair bigger!? It seems to photograph much bigger than it wears on my 6.5 inch wrist!

Would love to try the 60 atmos!, but theres no AD near me in Brisbane ... and the blingy finish (bakelit bezel, and polished batons) probably isnt my thing (really like the retro vintage feel).

A 55 atmos, ocean blasted blue Opaco would probably be my ideal! ... but i doubt I will be seeing that at baselworld 2018!









Still an awesome piece!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

rhetto said:


> Love my 1521! ... but am I the only one who occasionally wishes it was a hair bigger!? It seems to photograph much bigger than it wears on my 6.5 inch wrist!
> 
> Would love to try the 60 atmos!, but theres no AD near me in Brisbane ... and the blingy finish (bakelit bezel, and polished batons) probably isnt my thing (really like the retro vintage feel).
> 
> ...


I just got mine. I have a small wrist too and regard the lug-to-lug as _just_ within acceptable limits for me, wearing just a tad bigger than a Seiko SKX. So I'm actually glad it isn't any bigger than it is.

While the 1521 a very cool watch, I'm admittedly struggling with whether it's distinct _enough_ from my smurf-dialed CW C60 Trident (a definite keeper for me) to justify holding onto the Squale. I'm literally telling myself, "well, I'm from Florida, and I went to the University of Florida for undergrad, and blue and orange were the school colors, so that's one reason to keep them both . . ." Oh, WIS-dom!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Here's my 50 Atmos Blue on a new Watch Gecko Grains of Rice polished/brushed bracelet. I do believe it looks period correct and fabulous. 
BTW, wears perfectly on my 6.5" flat wrist. With the new bracelet, this is now in my top three faves in the collection!


----------



## AdventureTimeWith (Nov 13, 2016)

This is the best looking (polished) Squale I've ever seen. That bracelet is such a good match.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I just got mine. I have a small wrist too and regard the lug-to-lug as _just_ within acceptable limits for me, wearing just a tad bigger than a Seiko SKX. So I'm actually glad it isn't any bigger than it is.
> 
> While the 1521 a very cool watch, I'm admittedly struggling with whether it's distinct _enough_ from my smurf-dialed CW C60 Trident (a definite keeper for me) to justify holding onto the Squale. I'm literally telling myself, "well, I'm from Florida, and I went to the University of Florida for undergrad, and blue and orange were the school colors, so that's one reason to keep them both . . ." Oh, WIS-dom!


Loving the logic/justification there ... no bow to long to draw!

That CW C60 blue wavey dial is a real looker! ... but you really do need that orange handed vintage style as well ... and then the whole UFL thing ... yeah ... both for sure!


----------



## Juan23 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi, i recently bought a 30 Atmos GMT Tropic, the watch is very well finished, keeping very good time +1 second day, it has the problem of springbar alingment and i saw a small gap between the lug and the endlink, is this normal? you cant see it in the hand but yes under a light like in the photo. Thanks


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Is the squale 30 atmmos bigger than the GMT?


----------



## Juan23 (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

That's a bit more than what I see. Here's my Horizon. You can see that light does come through...if you shine it against a 75W bulb. But not visible on the wrist and there is no side-to-side play at the SEL.









Almost all of my watches that come with bracelet have visible gap to varying degrees. The only one that doesn't? The $4K Tudor Pelagos LHD.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

rhetto said:


> Loving the logic/justification there ... no bow to long to draw!
> 
> That CW C60 blue wavey dial is a real looker! ... but you really do need that orange handed vintage style as well ... and then the whole UFL thing ... yeah ... both for sure!


= why I love this forum ;-) :-!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Juan23 said:


> View attachment 12993373
> View attachment 12993375


You may want to have that looked at as mine don't seem to have that much of a separation.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

I have one of the first maxi dial 20 atmos divers. Crown doesn't screw down any longer. This was a flaw of the first batch. I love the watch but looks like I need new tube. Who to contact regarding repair and parts (tube). Thanks, and any idea on cost appreciated.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> Here's my 50 Atmos Blue on a new Watch Gecko Grains of Rice polished/brushed bracelet. I do believe it looks period correct and fabulous.
> BTW, wears perfectly on my 6.5" flat wrist. With the new bracelet, this is now in my top three faves in the collection!
> 
> View attachment 12991845
> ...


looks good! The lack of bracelet options other than the mesh is my only gripe with the 1521


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

davec said:


> I have one of the first maxi dial 20 atmos divers. Crown doesn't screw down any longer. This was a flaw of the first batch. I love the watch but looks like I need new tube. Who to contact regarding repair and parts (tube). Thanks, and any idea on cost appreciated.


Try [email protected]'s about $110.00 for 50Atmos Crown & Tube if that helps..


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Anybody seen any squale news from Baselworld? ... all Ive seen so far is the Novelty, Squale 1521 Onda ( wave for Italian), purple dial ... meh.

Would love to know if there are any new models, or any new 50 atmos or 60 atmos releases?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

rhetto said:


> Anybody seen any squale news from Baselworld? ... all Ive seen so far is the Novelty, Squale 1521 Onda ( wave for Italian), purple dial ... meh.
> 
> Would love to know if there are any new models, or any new 50 atmos or 60 atmos releases?


Would like to know as well. Though, if they do have something nice, it would interfere with my acquisition plans for the Tudor Fifty-Eight. First world WUS problems.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

That 1521 wave dial onda and depthmeter profundus are kind of hideous. All I want is a 40-42 mm 60 atmos and a reissue of the vintage masters.


----------



## Juan23 (Oct 22, 2015)

One question to all the 30 atmos owners ¿Is it possible to swap the ceramic bezel without damaging it? what is the best method? Thanks!


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> Would like to know as well. Though, if they do have something nice, it would interfere with my acquisition plans for the Tudor Fifty-Eight. First world WUS problems.


I certainly havent seen anything so far form squale 2018 that would stop me going for the Tudor 58! ... Do it! thats a nice piece!


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Later on for this particular day the 24/03/2018 for us at home.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> Later on for this particular day the 24/03/2018 for us at home.
> 
> View attachment 13002295


Ahhhh, one of my favorite pastimes. A drink, an Habanos, and a little free time to think. Is that a P2?


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

^^That dark brown strap looks fantastic with the matte finish^^


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New at Baselworld:


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Not trying to be a downer in this thread; just a personal story.

Super bummed I can't wear the 50 Atmos. Backstory - I traded for a really nice black with polished case. After a couple days, liked it so much, I purchased a PVD. Then I noticed something...

I have a 7.1" flat wrist (approx 56mm across above the wrist bone knob where the watch rests) and the extreme down angle of the lugs pressed right into my bones. Okay for a few days, but really started to hurt after a week. Even more bummed when I tried to sell - took an absolute bath on the resale.

Live and learn...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

larkja said:


> Not trying to be a downer in this thread; just a personal story.
> 
> Super bummed I can't wear the 50 Atmos. Backstory - I traded for a really nice black with polished case. After a couple days, liked it so much, I purchased a PVD. Then I noticed something...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. On the positive, you've got a lot of real estate on your wrist, so you can wear all those large divers so many of us can't. All those Seiko's, like the Sumo, Shogun, and all the new ones for example. Or a Marathon Jumbo, which has the Canadian symbol on it. (Used to be on the regular sized GSAR at one time.)

The 1521 case\lug shape makes it ideal for some one with 45 - 47mm across the top. Fits like a glove. PVD resale value can be more difficult: more polarizing, and a smaller market for those. I've flipped 2 1521's over the years, and lost what I would expect.

If you like the 50 Fathoms style, have you looked at the newer 60 atmosphere? I don't know the case length on that one, but it's larger.

When Squale was a dive watch company, back in the day, run by diving enthusiasts, they provided full specs for their watches. I've recently been looking at Doxa watches, and one thing that really stands out with them is they still behave like a real dive watch company: their web site as all specs for all watches, down to dial diameter. That used to be the hallmark of a good Swiss watch company. High end watch makers provide all specs to their AD's, so their trained sales people can find the best watch to fit each customer's wrist.

Come to think of it, the Doxa style would be a good fit for you. The larger case style of the 1500T. Ever look at those?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Come to think of it, the Doxa style would be a good fit for you. The larger case style of the 1500T. Ever look at those?


Interesting you mention Doxa. I have been looking at these for a while but never pulled the trigger. Owned many other higher-end dive watches (planet ocean, Black Bays, Pelagos, etc), but never tried a Doxa. Might be time


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

larkja said:


> Not trying to be a downer in this thread; just a personal story.
> 
> Super bummed I can't wear the 50 Atmos. Backstory - I traded for a really nice black with polished case. After a couple days, liked it so much, I purchased a PVD. Then I noticed something...
> 
> ...


that always stinks. sorry to hear it for you. Part of the challenge of being a modern collector is never being able to touch the watch before you buy it. I was lucky enough to see the 60 atmos at a trade show before making the purchase. Good luck on the next piece.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

anrex said:


> New at Baselworld:


Some crazy watches in that video


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Dark Overlord said:


> that always stinks. sorry to hear it for you. Part of the challenge of being a modern collector is never being able to touch the watch before you buy it. I was lucky enough to see the 60 atmos at a trade show before making the purchase. Good luck on the next piece.


Agree, getting to physically try a watch these days is getting harder. At least for those who have discovered sites like these, and all the watch options out there. Seems like many don't know how to determine if a watch is a candidate by using the key measurement of case length and the distance across the flat area on top of the wrist. Wrist circumference is about as relevant as using just shoe width when selecting shoes. Most watch companies these days have forgotten that as well, and fail to include all watch measurements, as if watches are 2 dimensional objects. I used to have more misses than hits on internet purchases until I learned how gage watch fit the way it used to be done.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Love the clean look!









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

chriscentro said:


>


what a fantastic pic! just great! You sir are a winner!



Legan said:


> Love the clean look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pic too! I agree have always loved this model... have you seen the new blue 60atmos?

Squale Watches - 60 ATMOS - Blu Puro - Ltd Ed 160


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Dark Overlord said:


> what a fantastic pic! just great! You sir are a winner!
> 
> great pic too! I agree have always loved this model... have you seen the new blue 60atmos?
> 
> Squale Watches - 60 ATMOS - Blu Puro - Ltd Ed 160


It looks great in real life. The pics and videos online doesn't capture the wow factor.

Not the best pic....









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Just got it today.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Legan said:


> Love the clean look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stop thinking about this one.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> what a fantastic pic! just great! You sir are a winner!
> 
> great pic too! I agree have always loved this model... have you seen the new blue 60atmos?
> 
> Squale Watches - 60 ATMOS - Blu Puro - Ltd Ed 160


Oh my.

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

edchys said:


> Just got it today.


It looks great, congrats


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

edchys said:


> Just got it today.


truly awesome... wish I could right now. but alas no... ;'(

enjoy yours sir!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^absolutely killer! Wish I could right now, its a beauty.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm not a bracelet guy but I've always been curious about trying a mesh on my polished 1521. Anyone have any recommendations for a cheaper one to try, maybe in the $20 or so region? I know I won't get great quality but I want to see how it would look and wear. Reckon it needs to be polished to match the watch head. My wrist is a small 6.25" if that matters. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

nyonya said:


> I'm not a bracelet guy but I've always been curious about trying a mesh on my polished 1521. Anyone have any recommendations for a cheaper one to try, maybe in the $20 or so region? I know I won't get great quality but I want to see how it would look and wear. Reckon it needs to be polished to match the watch head. My wrist is a small 6.25" if that matters. Thanks for any advice!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-22-24mm...&rk=1&rkt=30&sd=262887548226&var=561699660493

full disclosure I do not own it, but it has been recommended by some other watch guys I know.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mesh-Stain...var=461566160470&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

this one however I did buy for my wife because she wanted a polished mesh look but we were worried about sizing one down enough for her. The clasp isn't awesome but the bracelet itself is actually quite good, and it's only $8.88!


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have the Squale mesh which is great but really expensive.

However I've been told that one through Watch Gecko is exactly the same minus the Squale branding on the clasp. I think it runs about 40.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-22-24mm...&rk=1&rkt=30&sd=262887548226&var=561699660493
> 
> full disclosure I do not own it, but it has been recommended by some other watch guys I know.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've been looking at that first one and it looks good - wonder if anyone here has tried it? I also wonder if it works well with a wrist as small as mine. The second one is a little too polite for a diver watch I think 



Saxman8845 said:


> I have the Squale mesh which is great but really expensive.
> 
> However I've been told that one through Watch Gecko is exactly the same minus the Squale branding on the clasp. I think it runs about 40.


Thanks for the mention, I assume you mean this one? https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=2

Looks great, but $60+ is too much for me to spend without knowing if I like the style. I'll keep it in mind if I decide I want to make this my regular strap.


----------



## maccoretti (Mar 30, 2015)

Older 1521 on NSA bracelet


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Thanks, I've been looking at that first one and it looks good - wonder if anyone here has tried it? I also wonder if it works well with a wrist as small as mine. The second one is a little too polite for a diver watch I think
> 
> Thanks for the mention, I assume you mean this one? https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=2
> 
> Looks great, but $60+ is too much for me to spend without knowing if I like the style. I'll keep it in mind if I decide I want to make this my regular strap.


I got one from Amazon that looks the same as that first one. I have one complaint, and that's a cross-threaded screw on one of the links. It also has a very different look and feel from the Squale or WatchGecko mesh, so it's hard to get a feel for them from it. The mesh is much finer on the Squale and the end pieces give it a different look at the lugs. That one is also much lighter and more flexible than the Squale, which could be a plus or minus for you personally.

That said, I returned the first Squale mesh I got because the finishing where the mesh is joined to the end links was shoddy, and the second one I still had to clean up with a Dremel tool.

Also, not sure what brand it was, but I had a cheap 22mm mesh that had razor sharp points where the mesh was cut and polished along the edges of the bracelet. The first time I wore it, it shredded the cuff of the dress shirt I was wearing. I had to Dremel that too. So just watch out!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

AardyArr said:


> I got one from Amazon that looks the same as that first one. I have one complaint, and that's a cross-threaded screw on one of the links. It also has a very different look and feel from the Squale or WatchGecko mesh, so it's hard to get a feel for them from it. The mesh is much finer on the Squale and the end pieces give it a different look at the lugs. That one is also much lighter and more flexible than the Squale, which could be a plus or minus for you personally.
> 
> That said, I returned the first Squale mesh I got because the finishing where the mesh is joined to the end links was shoddy, and the second one I still had to clean up with a Dremel tool.
> 
> Also, not sure what brand it was, but I had a cheap 22mm mesh that had razor sharp points where the mesh was cut and polished along the edges of the bracelet. The first time I wore it, it shredded the cuff of the dress shirt I was wearing. I had to Dremel that too. So just watch out!


Thanks for the info/advice! It's a little disheartening to hear that even expensive mesh can have issues. One of my issues with bracelets usually is the weight, so that first one being lighter could work for me. What's your wrist size? Do you think that the first one could be adjusted to fit a 6.25" wrist without cutting any of the mesh?


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Thanks for the info/advice! It's a little disheartening to hear that even expensive mesh can have issues. One of my issues with bracelets usually is the weight, so that first one being lighter could work for me. What's your wrist size? Do you think that the first one could be adjusted to fit a 6.25" wrist without cutting any of the mesh?


My wrist is 6.75", and I had one link left to play with, with the clasp at the smallest setting. Assuming they're the same brand, it may jussssst fit you.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am looking to buy my first Squale. A Tropic GMT. I have 16cm/6.3inch flat wrists and I love everything about the Tropic GMT but the size worries me. I've seen a few pictures of people with similar size wrists with the Squale 30atmos case size and it looks big in pictures. Should I still go for it?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

KogKiller said:


> Hello everyone! I am looking to buy my first Squale. A Tropic GMT. I have 16cm/6.3inch flat wrists and I love everything about the Tropic GMT but the size worries me. I've seen a few pictures of people with similar size wrists with the Squale 30atmos case size and it looks big in pictures. Should I still go for it?


Well you have great taste that's for sure..End to end is 49mm,do you have anything close to that you can use as a gauge?Just a guess but I would say probably a touch to big...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> Hello everyone! I am looking to buy my first Squale. A Tropic GMT. I have 16cm/6.3inch flat wrists and I love everything about the Tropic GMT but the size worries me. I've seen a few pictures of people with similar size wrists with the Squale 30atmos case size and it looks big in pictures. Should I still go for it?


Go for it. The watch rocks. I've never measured my wrist but I'm sure I don't have large wrists and it fits great thanks to the curve of the case.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well you have great taste that's for sure..End to end is 49mm,do you have anything close to that you can use as a gauge?Just a guess but I would say probably a touch to big...


I have a few at 49mm L2L, and a few around 13-14mm thick but none that combine both of similar thickness and L2L. Of those at 49mm L2L they look large in my pictures but proportional to my frame. I have small wrists but I am not a small guy.

May just take the risk and buy it. Love the looks too much to pass up.

Looks amazing Dynamite! Don't understand the complaints about the gray being too light. I think it's a spot on color for that sun-bleached look.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

KogKiller said:


> Hello everyone! I am looking to buy my first Squale. A Tropic GMT. I have 16cm/6.3inch flat wrists and I love everything about the Tropic GMT but the size worries me. I've seen a few pictures of people with similar size wrists with the Squale 30atmos case size and it looks big in pictures. Should I still go for it?


I'd say go for it. It is perfect on my 6.5" wrist and I think 6.3 would be just fine. It conforms and wear well. Good, but not massive wrist presence.

Chillin' on rice


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> I have a few at 49mm L2L, and a few around 13-14mm thick but none that combine both of similar thickness and L2L. Of those at 49mm L2L they look large in my pictures but proportional to my frame. I have small wrists but I am not a small guy.
> 
> May just take the risk and buy it. Love the looks too much to pass up.
> 
> Looks amazing Dynamite! Don't understand the complaints about the gray being too light. I think it's a spot on color for that sun-bleached look.


Thank you. Pictures really don't do it justice, I've tried to capture it perfectly and can't. It has to be seen in person.

Gnomon has another batch of the 30 Atmos 3 hand, I keep talking myself out if it but I know I'll regret missing it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ginseng108 said:


> I'd say go for it. It is perfect on my 6.5" wrist and I think 6.3 would be just fine. It conforms and wear well. Good, but not massive wrist presence.
> 
> Chillin' on rice
> 
> View attachment 13031223


The 50 Atmos is much smaller than the 30 Atmos he's looking at...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The 50 Atmos is much smaller than the 30 Atmos he's looking at...


The difference isn't quite as dramatic as one might think. The 50 here isn't an SEL case so that lightens the overall frame. Also, contoured lugs and sculpted case contribute to the 50's svelte profile. Overall, the GMT comes across as more "massive" or "bulky" but not "larger" either visually or by measurement. In any case, I love 'em both!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

blackdot said:


>


Love this watch. Is this a limited?


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

anrex said:


> Love this watch. Is this a limited?


It's vintage.

I get so much fun out of wearing it.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Al right guys and gals, I just received my BluShark strap and am giving it a wear test. What do you think versus the grains of rice bracelet?


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

anrex said:


> Love this watch. Is this a limited?


Wow!, love it!


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

rhetto said:


> Wow!, love it!


Cheers!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> Al right guys and gals, I just received my BluShark strap and am giving it a wear test. What do you think versus the grains of rice bracelet?


The NATO looks great! The side trim matches the dial very well.


----------



## wigglynoodle (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi All,
Can anyone help with the year or version of the two 1521's below. I have been told the black wheel date with tritium dial is dated 1995-1997 but no idea what version it is. The other with white wheel date is also a mystery. I thought Squale ceased mechanical production in '89 so are these pre 2010 models?
Thanks


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Love the black, nice.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Giving some wrist time for my 30 atmos gmt before turning in. Also in a quandry whether to sell or keep. At 42mm is at the maximum for my 6.5" wrist. But then I love bracelet and fits so perfectly on my wrist. Love it or list it:-s


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

double post


----------



## biggshockfan (Mar 11, 2018)

chriscentro said:


>


Beautiful pictures! What camera set up did you use if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

biggshockfan said:


> Beautiful pictures! What camera set up did you use if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, the settings are

Top pic
Olympus EM10 + 25mm f1.8 lens
ISO 640, f6.3, 1/50sec, no flash

Bottom pic
Nikon D700 + 100mm Tokina macro lens
ISO 400, F11, 1/60sec, with flash


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Night shot no lume









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Squale 1545 30 Atmos


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

On mesh bracelet today


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Back on rubber, more comfortable compared to mesh bracelet.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Out to dinner with the Squale 1545 30 Atmos Ceramica.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

edchys said:


> Back on rubber, more comfortable compared to mesh bracelet.
> View attachment 13051377


so tempting! so very tempting!


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

16 days straight


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

The nice weather has me feeling tropical today.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

My recently acquired Squale 1521:


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

blackdot said:


> 16 days straight


great strap choice!


----------



## Zage (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm interested in joining the Squale club with the 1521 or 6045, not decided yet though leaning toward the 1521 due to the 6045's half-white bezel. Can anyone with a 6045 vouch for a significantly improved bezel over the 1521? Also I heard somewhere the 1521s gor for $6-700 but the latest prices I've seen on squalewatches.com and gnomon have them at $830-900, is there a better alternative that still offers a warranty? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Brand new 1521 is around $830 USD. The 6045 blue has a bakelite bezel which is more expensive to produce than the standard aluminum bezel of the 1521. I personally prefer the 1521 case because its smaller. The 60 atmos case is too large imo. You can get a used 1521 for around $600-700 based on the dial and stuff.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Just received my first Squale 1521! Sheer beauty. Not to mention that I'm absolutely in love with the logo. Trying it on a Watchgecko black leather strap right now but am thinking a cordura strap or a brighter color for the leather. Maybe oxblood. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Sailorguy (Nov 11, 2014)

I just bought the same exact Squale 1521 model and it came with a rubber dive strap that I am not really crazy about. I do like your leather strap and thinking of a black nato with an orange strip to match the minute hand.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Back in rotation with that mighty comfortable MN strap from Erika.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Sailorguy said:


> I just bought the same exact Squale 1521 model and it came with a rubber dive strap that I am not really crazy about. I do like your leather strap and thinking of a black nato with an orange strip to match the minute hand.


Think that could look great! A little bit of orange on the strap would really make it pop. I got the sudden idea to try it on a brighter vintage strap which should go well with the general aestethic and make it stand out a bit more. So hopefully that can be something!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Back on the wrist


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Fell in love with the Hirsch Lucca, and on the 1521 it looks spot on (though, I have to admit it would look even better on the blue dial). I'm very happy.


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

edchys said:


> Back on the wrist
> View attachment 13071213


Hi from sibling!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Squalte Atmo 30 Gropic GMT


----------



## atxdivebezel (Apr 21, 2018)

Greetings from ATX. Huge Squale fan here and long time lurker on WUS. Glad to officially on board. Here's a shot of my 1521's; PVD and Blue Sunburst:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hotter than July


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

30 Atmos Ceramic Classic, with a friend









Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

atxdivebezel said:


> Greetings from ATX. Huge Squale fan here and long time lurker on WUS. Glad to officially on board. Here's a shot of my 1521's; PVD and Blue Sunburst:
> 
> View attachment 13077523


The moment you just got a black dial but feel the need for a sunburst blue as well..... Great pair! And welcome!!


----------



## atxdivebezel (Apr 21, 2018)

Ha, exactly, one arrived and I immediately hopped online and purchased the second the same day...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stillon wrist


----------



## rlw46 (Apr 29, 2012)

I ordered my Tropic from Gnomon on Sunday afternoon and I received it before noon on Tuesday. Truly amazing service! 

It came with the stainless bracelet, but I thought I would try it on an orange rubber strap. What do you think? Will try it on a Bond Nato in a few days.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Yea I think this works...


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

nyonya said:


> Yea I think this works...
> 
> View attachment 13091833


Man that sunburst blue really goes well with the mesh.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Still my Atmos 30 GMT


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Quick question: Looking for a mesh for my black, polished 1521. Does anyone know if I should/can get this from Squale directly, if there are other resellers worth looking at, or if I should turn to other manufacturers(e.g. Watchgecko)? Spent way too long trying to find the OEM mesh in stock anywhere...


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe you can email Gnomon and ask. They usually have stock for mesh bracelet.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

edchys said:


> Maybe you can email Gnomon and ask. They usually have stock for mesh bracelet.


Totally forgot about Gnomon. Thank you!!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn those Tropic GMTs look so good. I want one so freaking bad.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Summer has come!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I am so close to ordering a black 1521. Trying to decide between the polished or the super matte. I thought I was all ready to go with the super matte, but I love all the pictures of the polished one. I'm just worried that the polished version would be too similar to my mm300.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

haejuk said:


> I am so close to ordering a black 1521. Trying to decide between the polished or the super matte. I thought I was all ready to go with the super matte, but I love all the pictures of the polished one. I'm just worried that the polished version would be too similar to my mm300.


I can see that. Though I don't think the Squale will disappoint - at least I love mine in polished black. Also you may consider the sunburst blue if that's your thing. I don't own it myself. Yet.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Get the matt


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Atmos312 said:


> Damn those Tropic GMTs look so good. I want one so freaking bad.


Go for it! One of my best watches!


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Go for it! One of my best watches!


You have no idea how close I am to ordering one lol

I do have about $650 in credit card rewards saved up from the past few years so I'd only be paying $150. However, I keep feeling like I should put that reward money towards my student loans, retirement account, or something else financially responsible (especially since I don't make a lot of money).

But I also really want that watch haha.

This decision is gonna kill me.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Atmos312 said:


> You have no idea how close I am to ordering one lol
> 
> I do have about $650 in credit card rewards saved up from the past few years so I'd only be paying $150. However, I keep feeling like I should put that reward money towards my student loans, retirement account, or something else financially responsible (especially since I don't make a lot of money).
> 
> ...


not to be an enabler... ;0

but if you don't make a lot this may be your best opportunity. Now only you know if it would be truly irresponsible. If sending it to you student loans would give you a month or two of flexibility that you wouldn't otherwise have; then maybe that's the right call. But if it wouldn't make a big difference in your day to day life right now, I'd get the watch while you'd barely have to pay anything for it.


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> not to be an enabler... ;0
> 
> but if you don't make a lot this may be your best opportunity. Now only you know if it would be truly irresponsible. If sending it to you student loans would give you a month or two of flexibility that you wouldn't otherwise have; then maybe that's the right call. But if it wouldn't make a big difference in your day to day life right now, I'd get the watch while you'd barely have to pay anything for it.


Haha that is a good point. I don't make a lot but I also have very few responsibilities right now. No girlfriend/wife and no car payment. Pretty much just paying student loans and rent/utilities. I also have a decent amount in savings and a bunch in a Roth IRA and 401K from work. I guess the money isn't the issue, it definitely wouldn't affect me at all right now. I'd just feel a bit guilty for a while, especially since my main hobby (cycling) is pretty expensive as well and I just bought some upgrades for my new (used) mountain bike.

This would also be the most expensive watch I've purchased. All I have now are 2 cheap Timex (Weekender and an Expedition chrono that I use for work) as well as a Seiko SARB065 Cocktail Time. I've been wanting a dive watch for a while and this one with the GMT function and the gorgeous bezel caught my eye as soon as I saw it. I also love how it doesn't have the secondary Squale shark logo on the bottom of the dial.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

These types of decisions never get easier with time...buy it now! DO IT!

I'll make you a deal: you buy a Squale tonight, I'll buy one too. Let's go!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Finally decided to order the super matte black 1521. I've got a strap question though.

I saw this ad in the sales forum and was wondering where the strap was from: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-squale-50-atmos-originale-opaco-limited-edition-4699185.html

I know that Squale uses Colareb leather straps and BC for rubber (at least some I recognize). I don't know what company makes the above sailcloth-type strap though. It looks pretty water resistant and it doesn't have a leather backing. Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

The blackie!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Atmos312 said:


> Haha that is a good point. I don't make a lot but I also have very few responsibilities right now. No girlfriend/wife and no car payment. Pretty much just paying student loans and rent/utilities. I also have a decent amount in savings and a bunch in a Roth IRA and 401K from work. I guess the money isn't the issue, it definitely wouldn't affect me at all right now. I'd just feel a bit guilty for a while, especially since my main hobby (cycling) is pretty expensive as well and I just bought some upgrades for my new (used) mountain bike.
> 
> This would also be the most expensive watch I've purchased. All I have now are 2 cheap Timex (Weekender and an Expedition chrono that I use for work) as well as a Seiko SARB065 Cocktail Time. I've been wanting a dive watch for a while and this one with the GMT function and the gorgeous bezel caught my eye as soon as I saw it. I also love how it doesn't have the secondary Squale shark logo on the bottom of the dial.


Buy it!! The nice thing about it will be that squale 1521's hold their value pretty well. So when u eventually get sick of it and want to flip it you'll have a decent amount of cash to play with.

For example I bought a like new 1521 for $400, a little while later traded it for an oris aquis, several flips and trades later with not very much extra money out of my pocket I have an Oris diver 65 42mm. Gotta plan for the future lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Can i join in too?



Toonces said:


> These types of decisions never get easier with time...buy it now! DO IT!
> 
> I'll make you a deal: you buy a Squale tonight, I'll buy one too. Let's go!


----------



## EstebanLorenzo (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone tried a Yobokies BOR on a polished 1521?
Has anyone tried the removable straight end link type, the fixed straight bar looks to be my only choice for the 20mm fit. Pics are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## baguswu (Nov 19, 2016)

I just confused to choose 1 from this 2 beautiful blue squale


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

baguswu said:


> I just confused to choose 1 from this 2 beautiful blue squale


I feel the same way! I have the cyan/white but I love that newer blue too!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> I feel the same way! I have the cyan/white but I love that newer blue too!


I have to favor the cyan/white with a little favoritism, sorry...


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Squale Militaire Bund LE...










Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Mine arrived yesterday. Still agonizing over whether I should have gotten the polished version or this one.


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Love that military look


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

haejuk said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Still agonizing over whether I should have gotten the polished version or this one.
> 
> View attachment 13126691


I think you made the right choice. Good choice of strap as well.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

haejuk said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Still agonizing over whether I should have gotten the polished version or this one.
> 
> View attachment 13126691


Looks good! I had the polished one, if I were to get another it would be the matte version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

haejuk said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Still agonizing over whether I should have gotten the polished version or this one.
> 
> View attachment 13126691


You chose wisely.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I suppose I won't rule out getting one with the NOS tritium dial if I find one for sale. Cuthbert, it seems that whatever watch I am interested in you are on top of it already. I value your opinion pretty highly, so thanks.

I actually tried a lot of straps on it today. I know this forum doesn't mine load of pictures, so here they are:

Squale Tropic (I ordered it with this, came with matte buckle. Definitely made by BC):








Isofrane:








Squale Tan Leather w/ brushed buckle (probably by Colareb):








Swiss Ammo Pouch leather made by a forum member:


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

haejuk said:


> Thanks everyone. I suppose I won't rule out getting one with the NOS tritium dial if I find one for sale. Cuthbert, it seems that whatever watch I am interested in you are on top of it already. I value your opinion pretty highly, so thanks.
> 
> I actually tried a lot of straps on it today. I know this forum doesn't mine load of pictures, so here they are:
> 
> ...


Woa! That last shade of brown is incredible. Great choice!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Had this for a few months, finally got around to photographing. 20 Atmos Militaire from Gnomon:


----------



## Hills-Berger (Nov 28, 2016)

I really love the quality of this 30 ATMOS Ceramic including the very nice bracelet.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Quick question guys, as I don't want to post an entirely new thread.
So, as I'm casually looking for another Squale for the stable, I have narrowed it down to the sunburst 50 atm, or a 60 atm. The look of the 60 atm is just beautiful, but it's 44 mm as opposed to the 42ish of the 50. Which intuitively feels huge. 
My question is then: How big does it wear? I have small wrists, right above 6 inches, and the 1521 fits very well (see pics). My guess is the 60 atm will be way too big, but maybe I'm not entirely correct. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hammermountain said:


> Quick question guys, as I don't want to post an entirely new thread.
> So, as I'm casually looking for another Squale for the stable, I have narrowed it down to the sunburst 50 atm, or a 60 atm. The look of the 60 atm is just beautiful, but it's 44 mm as opposed to the 42ish of the 50. Which intuitively feels huge.
> My question is then: How big does it wear? I have small wrists, right above 6 inches, and the 1521 fits very well (see pics). My guess is the 60 atm will be way too big, but maybe I'm not entirely correct.
> Thanks guys!
> ...


Looking at your wrist shots I would say stick with the 50A...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey everyone here I need help finding my old 50Atmos or 1 like it...From around 2009,last of the NOS cases,the dial is almost florescent.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

IMG_1907 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Looking at your wrist shots I would say stick with the 50A...


Thanks! You are probably right. My initial thought/rationalization was "well the 52 L2L on my A-13a works fine so maybe, maybe, the 51 of the squalematic could work as well". But one can't deny that the sizing of the 50 atm is close-to perfect.


----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)

That is cool!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey everyone here I need help finding my old 50Atmos or 1 like it...From around 2009,last of the NOS cases,the dial is almost florescent.


Calling Squale fans WUS wide...Help me find this watch..From around 2009..Last of the NOS cases...The dial was almost florescent..


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

I wish Squale would go back to these fatter hands...


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 13138647
> 
> 
> View attachment 13138649


Love the Berios-Squale PVD.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

gr8sw said:


> View attachment 13138647
> 
> 
> View attachment 13138649


The Ocean Diver!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

And so.. I finally gotten my hands on this...  Absolute beauty.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats to the Tropic GMT!


----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)

edchys said:


> View attachment 13138377


Nice. I need to look into one of these!


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Quick question for people here. I'm still looking to get a Tropic GMT soon and was wondering about new vs used. I was originally going to buy it new but was browsing reddit/r/watchexchange and saw some people selling theirs over the past 1-2 months. Do you guys think it would be worth it to keep an eye out for a used one? Seems like they're going for around $650-700 used. 

The only thing that would really bother me about used (that I've seen in pictures) would be scratches on the bracelet/case. How fast/easy would they appear on a new watch? I've never had a stainless steel watch so I'm not sure how big of a deal scratches are.

Also, would the warranty transfer to me if I was to buy used? I'm not sure how that works. 

Thanks!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is my only Squale. Vintage double-branded 20 Atmos. I should wear it more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have two Squale watches...1545 20Atmos and a 30 Atmos Ceramic GMT.


----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Atmos312 said:


> Quick question for people here. I'm still looking to get a Tropic GMT soon and was wondering about new vs used. I was originally going to buy it new but was browsing reddit/r/watchexchange and saw some people selling theirs over the past 1-2 months. Do you guys think it would be worth it to keep an eye out for a used one? Seems like they're going for around $650-700 used.
> 
> The only thing that would really bother me about used (that I've seen in pictures) would be scratches on the bracelet/case. How fast/easy would they appear on a new watch? I've never had a stainless steel watch so I'm not sure how big of a deal scratches are.
> 
> ...


New SS watches develop light swirls on the clasp & depending on how adult you treat them can stay pretty clean..There are scratch pads & special pens that can knock off the light stuff pretty easy..As to looking for used depends on how bad you want one...You might save $100.00+ but you could wait a while..Oh & most warranties do not transfer..


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

chriscentro said:


>


Possibly the best pic I've seen of this watch,truly stunning..


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> New SS watches develop light swirls on the clasp & depending on how adult you treat them can stay pretty clean..There are scratch pads & special pens that can knock off the light stuff pretty easy..As to looking for used depends on how bad you want one...You might save $100.00+ but you could wait a while..Oh & most warranties do not transfer..


Hmmm okay. Can I get some advice on a used one? I just saw this one on pop up on Reddit and I'm pretty interested in it -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/8l39ie

Looks in pretty good shape, some scratches/marks on the bracelet and seller says a small scratch on the left side of the case which I can't really see in the pictures (pictures are pretty bad). He says it was just serviced and now runs +5s/day and that the warranty (which is extended to Aug 2019) would transfer over to whoever buys the watch. Also includes a second strap and he's asking $675.

Based on the pictures, does that look like a good deal?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^I don't see why the warranty wouldn't still be in effect if the watch was purchased through an authorized dealer initially. As long as you have a warranty card that's dated/activated by the AD or the proof of purchase indicating the date. I'd be looking for a better discount than that though for a watch that is both used and marked up a little bit on the case.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Atmos312 said:


> Hmmm okay. Can I get some advice on a used one? I just saw this one on pop up on Reddit and I'm pretty interested in it -
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/8l39ie
> ...


Watch looks good but I would offer $600.00 Paypaled & shipped Insured Priority Mail,no second strap but I'm not a strap guy..You can check with gnomon.com & see if they would honor warranty if you have a problem..


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Atmos312 said:


> Hmmm okay. Can I get some advice on a used one? I just saw this one on pop up on Reddit and I'm pretty interested in it -
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/8l39ie
> ...


Looked good, 99% of my watches have been used and I've never had any issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Tried a new strap on the Opaco:


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ looks awesome, where did you get it?


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I got it from this site: https://www.iwantastrap.com/

They are the same texture front and back, not leather backed.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

haejuk said:


> I got it from this site: https://www.iwantastrap.com/
> 
> They are the same texture front and back, not leather backed.


thanks, find it a bit odd that they aren't lined. is it comfortable? Brady straps makes some nice looking sail cloth. looking for 20mm though and they only do sailcloth in 22 and 24.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Is it the perfect summer watch? Almost. I need a blue dial.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Yep Summer


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I used to have a Brady sailcloth for another watch and I can say without a doubt that the one I linked is way more comfortable. Brady sailcloth are made from extremely stiff leather. The one I linked is softer and it seems to have a thin layer of some padding inside surrounded by nylon. My preference would be the one from iwantastrap, though it isn't some super high quality sailcloth or anything like that. I have heard stories of people swimming with it with no ill effect, but I don't think I will take my chances. I think it is a fair strap for its price.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Thought of the day: This Borealis strap is prob the most comfortable rubber I've worn. My worry is that it is just a tad bit too thick, hefty looking for the rather slim 1521. I'm conflicted. Sometimes I glance down and it feels absolutely right, and sometimes it's a bit thick. Appreciate your thoughts/opinions!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Edit: Sorry, double post...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Hammermountain said:


> Thought of the day: This Borealis strap is prob the most comfortable rubber I've worn. My worry is that it is just a tad bit too thick, hefty looking for the rather slim 1521. I'm conflicted. Sometimes I glance down and it feels absolutely right, and sometimes it's a bit thick. Appreciate your thoughts/opinions!
> View attachment 13165097
> 
> View attachment 13165099
> ...


looks pretty great from your pics!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> looks pretty great from your pics!


Thanks! Prob just something to get used to. Though will def be on the lookout for a slightly thinner one, and hopefully get the squale rubber strap soon!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> looks pretty great from your pics!


Thanks! Prob just something to get used to. Though will def be on the lookout for a slightly thinner one, and hopefully get the squale rubber strap soon!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Dude. Dude now that's the perfect summer watch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just received confirmation of my order.It will be on PVD Mesh just like it's mate...
Oh & FYI,I reconfirmed PVD coating is still done by Beretta & is still baked on!Cases CNC machined in Milano!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Just received confirmation of my order.It will be on PVD Mesh just like it's mate...
> Oh & FYI,I reconfirmed PVD coating is still done by Beretta & is still baked on!Cases CNC machined in Milano!


When did squale come out with a yellow dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ruggs said:


> When did squale come out with a yellow dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've always had a Yellow dial..101 Atmos is available in Yellow as well..


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> They've always had a Yellow dial..101 Atmos is available in Yellow as well..


I just realized that the squale.ch store has completely different stuff than squale usa, gnomon, or page & cooper. I've been looking at these for years and never knew where the cool colors were coming from!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ruggs said:


> I just realized that the squale.ch store has completely different stuff than squale usa, gnomon, or page & cooper. I've been looking at these for years and never knew where the cool colors were coming from!


It's really too bad Squale doesn't get the respect Doxa does,after all they were first with a 1000m watch & they still sponser local(Italy)free diving tourneys......I was completely disappointed in the new Doxa Poseidon 300 I got recently..The bezel insert was a half click off & wayyy too much polished SS for a tool watch.At least Squale offers PVD & starting to do more brushed SS..


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

A brushed 1521 would suit me just fine.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

30 Atmos


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

1521 Opaco:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

50 Atmos L.E. on radioactive Godzilla hide...


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Because the coloring makes me feel like a Wes Anderson movie. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It's really too bad Squale doesn't get the respect Doxa does,after all they were first with a 1000m watch & they still sponser local(Italy)free diving tourneys......I was completely disappointed in the new Doxa Poseidon 300 I got recently..The bezel insert was a half click off & wayyy too much polished SS for a tool watch.At least Squale offers PVD & starting to do more brushed SS..


Actually the Jenny watch company/Aquastar Geneve were the first to create a 1000m dive watch in 1962 and it was called the Caribbean 1000. Squale/C. von Buren SA did not come out with the Squale Master 1000m until 1965/1966.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Hammermountain said:


> Because the coloring makes me feel like a Wes Anderson movie. Have a great weekend, everyone!


This looks great!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Such a fantastic shade of Yellow!Much less $$$ than the Doxa Poseidon which IMO had enough BLING(polished SS)to land a friggin aircraft by after dark...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank goodness I didn't try to convince myself the Doxa Poseidon was the Yellow Diver for me...


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Love my Squales


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Did I post these yet?Oh well...


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)

I love the Tiger! Once I aquire a couple others and sell a couple, I will be on the hunt!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

HamSamich9 said:


> View attachment 13199013


Nice!!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

New LE from Gnomon for anyone interested. I am waiting for something more 1521ish.

SQUALE x POLIZIA ITALIANA di STATO SOMMOZZATORI


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought this a few years ago to take the role of the perfect summer and beach watch. So comfortable on a soft NATO... Have been enjoying it all week while in and out of the water down in Turks and Caicos.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Copple said:


> I bought this a few years ago to take the role of the perfect summer and beach watch. So comfortable on a soft NATO... Have been enjoying it all week while in and out of the water down in Turks and Caicos.


That really does make for a perfect summer watch. Looks great on the NATO too


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

The GMT, for me, is my favorite of the Squale lineup. May not be the most original of the designs, but you get an absolutely great watch for the money. Quick change date and GMT complication (ETA 2893-2), ceramic bezel, and 300 meter water resistance for $800. Hell of a watch for the money!


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Not to mention, a GMT is one of the most useful complications and watch can have.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

HamSamich9 said:


> The GMT, for me, is my favorite of the Squale lineup. May not be the most original of the designs, but you get an absolutely great watch for the money. Quick change date and GMT complication (ETA 2893-2), ceramic bezel, and 300 meter water resistance for $800. Hell of a watch for the money!


Agreed...


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

I love the blue on this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Finally got around to try the oem rubber strap. It will prob have to be worn for a good amount of time to soften up, but man that strong vanilla scent is just so sweet. Quaint, almost.


----------



## pvlnt (Jul 12, 2014)

I can finally contribute to this thread with my vintage Squale.


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Just got this one late last week. I'm liking the rubber strap much more than the mesh. The mesh looks better but the rubber so much more comfortable on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

My only Squale.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Just officially joined the unofficial owners club with my first diver...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)

The blue 50 atmos with an orange strap is such a cool look!


----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)




----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Trying a new color combo with the BluShark AlphaShark - Marine Nationale JV.

Thoughts?


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while.










Cheers!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

Former 1521 owner here(sold it after I bought my sub)

Kinda miss it now.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

Former 1521 owner here(sold it after I bought my sub)

Kinda miss it now.


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved the militaire on sailcloth. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

New member




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Tropic GMT


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Tropic GMT
View attachment 13252537


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

My first Squale!... and she's a beaut!










Only gripe is that (though a cool color) the sharkskin strap that came with it is crazy short (I have a 7.5" wrist) and a little blah when compared to all the cool detail on the watch head. Sooo the replacement strap search begins today (oh darn).


----------



## atxdivebezel (Apr 21, 2018)

Feyd said:


> My first Squale!... and she's a beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is UNREAL, pure stunner.


----------



## atxdivebezel (Apr 21, 2018)

Feyd said:


> My first Squale!... and she's a beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is UNREAL, pure stunner.


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Great color combo


----------



## Rbelloni1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Is Squale generally referred to as a Higher standard then Oris? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Rbelloni1 said:


> Is Squale generally referred to as a Higher standard then Oris?


 About the same IMO but then I also believe once you hit about $500.00 the differences between that &$5000.00 are so small as to be a moute point...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Quick strap advice - been looking for a non-leather (sweaty), non-steel (too heavy, even mesh), non-rubber (never find them comfortable) summer strap for my blue ocean / polished 1521. I have a cheap canvas incoming to give that a shot, but was considering grabbing a sailcloth strap from iwantastrap (Mr. Sailcloth). What color would you say would be best for the stitching - the blue probably works but wondering if that'll be too blue, and if the blues are different? Was thinking about the grey stitching maybe.

Also, any other strap suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Quick strap advice - been looking for a non-leather (sweaty), non-steel (too heavy, even mesh), non-rubber (never find them comfortable) summer strap for my blue ocean / polished 1521. I have a cheap canvas incoming to give that a shot, but was considering grabbing a sailcloth strap from iwantastrap (Mr. Sailcloth). What color would you say would be best for the stitching - the blue probably works but wondering if that'll be too blue, and if the blues are different? Was thinking about the grey stitching maybe.
> 
> Also, any other strap suggestions? Thanks!


When it's not on the stock leather, mine wears an orange Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

heyheyuw said:


> When it's not on the stock leather, mine wears an orange Zulu.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I've also put it on an orange NATO and it does look great - I should've specified I'm looking for 2-piece strap ideas.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Clover Straps makes a nice canvas strap, not crazy expensive and will build to order. He's active on IG too.

https://cloverstraps.com/portfolio/canvas/


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Clover Straps makes a nice canvas strap, not crazy expensive and will build to order. He's active on IG too.
> 
> https://cloverstraps.com/portfolio/canvas/


Thanks, my plan is to try the cheapo canvas to see if I like the style/feel and then maybe get a nicer one - will give Clover a look for sure!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

nyonya said:


> Thanks, my plan is to try the cheapo canvas to see if I like the style/feel and then maybe get a nicer one - will give Clover a look for sure!


Check out Clockwork Synergy, they have a Cordura/canvas strap that's $25.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/watch-bands/cordura/coal-grey-cordura-leather-watch-bands/


----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

nyonya said:


> Quick strap advice - been looking for a non-leather (sweaty), non-steel (too heavy, even mesh), non-rubber (never find them comfortable) summer strap for my blue ocean / polished 1521. I have a cheap canvas incoming to give that a shot, but was considering grabbing a sailcloth strap from iwantastrap (Mr. Sailcloth). What color would you say would be best for the stitching - the blue probably works but wondering if that'll be too blue, and if the blues are different? Was thinking about the grey stitching maybe.
> 
> Also, any other strap suggestions? Thanks!


I am wearing mine on a blue Haveston canvas strap at the moment. It's quite affordable and very comfortable. It is a one piece though...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dang, three days without a post, come on lets see them...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My 2 Squales

Just love them !! I've got a few more straps for the new Onda that's going to look great on.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been trying to join the Squale group for quite awhile, and unfortunately, it looks I'll be waiting a bit longer. Received my 1521 earlier this week (after waiting for it to come back in stock for a good period of time), and the bezel is misaligned. It's either a bit off to the left or right, but doesn't completely center which is a bummer. The vendor is sold out of this model again until late July or August, so the wait continues.



















Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Bloom said:


> I've been trying to join the Squale group for quite awhile, and unfortunately, it looks I'll be waiting a bit longer. Received my 1521 earlier this week (after waiting for it to come back in stock for a good period of time), and the bezel is misaligned. It's either a bit off to the left or right, but doesn't completely center which is a bummer. The vendor is sold out of this model again until late July or August, so the wait continues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's way off. How could that slide through? Glad they're replacing it, even if it'll take much longer than desired.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

haganaga said:


> Wow, that's way off. How could that slide through? Glad they're replacing it, even if it'll take much longer than desired.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I was really bummed when I opened the package and saw this. Squale has always been highly recommended and regarded by my watch friends, so this was a huge let down.

The whole return process has been challenging as well due to the vendor being on the other side of the Earth which makes communicating and coordinating the return difficult.

Hopefully I'll have better luck next time. Until then, I'll just live vicariously through you guys.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Bloom said:


> I've been trying to join the Squale group for quite awhile, and unfortunately, it looks I'll be waiting a bit longer. Received my 1521 earlier this week (after waiting for it to come back in stock for a good period of time), and the bezel is misaligned. It's either a bit off to the left or right, but doesn't completely center which is a bummer. The vendor is sold out of this model again until late July or August, so the wait continues.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Who did you buy it from?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Gnomon Watches. They’ve been nice, but it’s definitely taking longer than I expected to get the return paperwork so I can ship it back to them. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

My 1521 is off by a similar amount. It is basically the maximum amount that it could possibly be off by. I knew returning it to Gnomon would take way too long and be overly complicated, so I just live with it. It bothered me at first, but now I just enjoy the watch for what it is.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Bloom said:


> I've been trying to join the Squale group for quite awhile, and unfortunately, it looks I'll be waiting a bit longer. ...
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I can feel your pain but on the other hand, I know for fact that in the end, it's all going to be worth the wait.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Pazzo said:


> I can feel your pain but on the other hand, I know for fact that in the end, it's all going to be worth the wait.


Thanks Pazzo. I hope you're right.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Bloom said:


> Agreed. I was really bummed when I opened the package and saw this. Squale has always been highly recommended and regarded by my watch friends, so this was a huge let down.
> 
> The whole return process has been challenging as well due to the vendor being on the other side of the Earth which makes communicating and coordinating the return difficult.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear of the issue but I think this is an easy fix.

I have a 60 atmos so if I'm wrong I apologise.... but I thought the 50 atmos has the same bezel construction.

On the 60 atmos there are 4 adjustments screws to solve this issue. Loosen the screws, re-align the bezel, tighten the screws.

PLease someone correct me if I'm wrong but if I were you and had to wait, I'd do it myself. Unless the 50 atmos doesn't have those adjustment screws?

good luck


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> sorry to hear of the issue but I think this is an easy fix.
> 
> I have a 60 atmos so if I'm wrong I apologise.... but I thought the 50 atmos has the same bezel construction.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're correct. This picture of a 1521 from Gnomon's website shows screws on the bezel.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> Looks like you're correct. This picture of a 1521 from Gnomon's website shows screws on the bezel.


I believe the newer issues of the 50 ATMOS have the adjustment screws. Here are mine...














At the 37 mark...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> Looks like you're correct. This picture of a 1521 from Gnomon's website shows screws on the bezel.


I believe the newer issues of the 50 ATMOS have the adjustment screws. Here are mine...
View attachment 13282969

View attachment 13282973

At the 37 mark...
View attachment 13282979


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> sorry to hear of the issue but I think this is an easy fix.
> 
> I have a 60 atmos so if I'm wrong I apologise.... but I thought the 50 atmos has the same bezel construction.
> 
> ...


The screws hold the bezel on, but they're not used for alignment are they? I've had my bezel off to adjust the spring tension, and the only way I can think of to fix the alignment would be to replace the bezel insert or trim the bezel spring a hair so it locks in a different position.

I've read of people heating the bezel to loosen the adhesive, which allows you to realign the insert, but I've never tried it. Maybe I'll try that with a spare bezel.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

AardyArr said:


> The screws hold the bezel on, but they're not used for alignment are they? I've had my bezel off to adjust the spring tension, and the only way I can think of to fix the alignment would be to replace the bezel insert or trim the bezel spring a hair so it locks in a different position.
> 
> I've read of people heating the bezel to loosen the adhesive, which allows you to realign the insert, but I've never tried it. Maybe I'll try that with a spare bezel.


I suppose it depends on whether or not the screws are tightened into a channel or specific holes. If there's a channel, why not loosen, realign and then tighten?


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> I suppose it depends on whether or not the screws are tightened into a channel or specific holes. If there's a channel, why not loosen, realign and then tighten?


On the 50 Atmos, at least, the four screws just act together like a "lip" to keep the bezel on the watch while still allowing it to rotate. They don't attach to anything on the case. If you loosen them and rotate the bezel, it'll be the same as rotating the bezel with them tightened. No effect on the alignment, unfortunately.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

AardyArr said:


> On the 50 Atmos, at least, the four screws just act together like a "lip" to keep the bezel on the watch while still allowing it to rotate. They don't attach to anything on the case. If you loosen them and rotate the bezel, it'll be the same as rotating the bezel with them tightened. No effect on the alignment, unfortunately.


thanks for clearing it up.... oh well, I was hoping for him.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

A nice Mint for you guys.


----------



## takethetime.uk (Jul 7, 2018)

Just received my Atmos 60, polished black. Brand new, out of the box, and this is was what I was presented with after peeling off the plastic cover from the dial.









Pretty disappointed. Hopefully this is not how it's supposed to be. Seems more of a production defect. The interesting bit is that a few weeks ago I was talking to someone on eBay selling on of these. This person offered to send some additional close-up pictures and the bezel showed a similar problem, so I decided to get it new instead. Imagine my surprise. Anyone else with similar issues?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

takethetime.uk said:


> Pretty disappointed. Hopefully this is not how it's supposed to be. Seems more of a production defect. The interesting bit is that a few weeks ago I was talking to someone on eBay selling on of these. This person offered to send some additional close-up pictures and the bezel showed a similar problem, so I decided to get it new instead. Imagine my surprise. Anyone else with similar issues?


It happened to me earlier this year. Same watch, brand new 60 ATMOS charcoal dial. The bezel has some crater marks, hairline scratches and the inner edge of bezel had small scuff marks.

The exchange process was really smooth from Long Island Watch. Which was where I got the watch from.


----------



## takethetime.uk (Jul 7, 2018)

Did you get a replacement? Was it all good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

takethetime.uk said:


> Did you get a replacement? Was it all good?


Yes they sent a brand new replacement right away. The bezel insert and bezel ring was perfect.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Squale 2001









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm surprised no discussion on this yet.....

Can't decide if I like the light blue better than the purple here but it is one of the most unique colors I've ever seen on a watch.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Dark Overlord said:


> I'm surprised no discussion on this yet.....
> 
> Can't decide if I like the light blue better than the purple here but it is one of the most unique colors I've ever seen on a watch.
> 
> View attachment 13299463


I went for it. See what it looks like in person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

ceebee said:


> I went for it. See what it looks like in person
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Personally I think I like the blue more but that is a really cool and unique color and I'd probably keep it if I bought it. I bet it will rock. Squale has turned into my favorite micro.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in with my 1545.

Enjoy your Sunday folks:-!


----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)




----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

View attachment 13306255


Squale Sunday!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

darklight111 said:


>


i don't see anything...?


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> i don't see anything...?


How can we?
It's in dark light.

Sorry. Stale "joke" I know.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

.


----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally my Bronze......


----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Finally my Bronze......

View attachment 13315007


----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oooppss sorry about double post....I guess I just got distracted/or possibly blind whilst looking at this beauty....


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

ceebee said:


> I went for it. See what it looks like in person
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Does this one actually have a slimmer 50 Atmos case? If so I'd love to see the regular model updated with the thinner case, it's a very comfy watch but it doesn't ride super low with its 14mm thickness.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Tropic GMT


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

getting up close and personal with my 60 Atmos while I contemplate adding the Uva or waiting for the Azzuro to return....


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Good morning.

Where is the best place to purchase a black dial 50 Atmos?

Page & Cooper do not have them in stock and I sent an email to Gnomon 3 days ago and have not received a reply.

Current: Seiko Turtle SRP777 - Gshock Rangeman - Scurfa Bell Diver One Light Blue. Considering: Seiko Sumo Black Dial or a Steinhart OVM or a Squale Atmos 50 Black Dial


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

will70 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Where is the best place to purchase a black dial 50 Atmos?
> 
> ...


Squale 500 Meter Swiss Automatic Dive Watch with Matte Finish Case #1521-026-matte


----------



## rott3 (Aug 7, 2012)

will70 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Where is the best place to purchase a black dial 50 Atmos?
> 
> ...


Highly recommend you chrono24 seller TechnoTown - Squale AD in Italy


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks

Does he have a website or is this an Ebay seller?


rott3 said:


> Highly recommend you chrono24 seller TechnoTown - Squale AD in Italy


Current: Seiko Turtle SRP777 - Gshock Rangeman - Scurfa Bell Diver One Light Blue. Considering: Seiko Sumo Black Dial or a Steinhart OVM or a Squale Atmos 50 Black Dial


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

You should give Gnomon another email. They always come through fairly quickly. 3 days is never encountered, at least by myself.



will70 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Where is the best place to purchase a black dial 50 Atmos?
> 
> ...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

On Martu


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13327677
> View attachment 13327681


Rrrrreally nice !!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone who's owned the 60 Atmos with the bakelite bezel for any length of time - how does that bakelite insert hold up to normal wear and tear?


----------



## Four D (Jul 21, 2018)

I love my Opaco!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

docvail said:


> Anyone who's owned the 60 Atmos with the bakelite bezel for any length of time - how does that bakelite insert hold up to normal wear and tear?


well no one has had that current iteration _that_ long. but I've had it since Feb 2017, and its perfect so far for what that's worth.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dark Overlord said:


> well no one has had that current iteration _that_ long. but I've had it since Feb 2017, and its perfect so far for what that's worth.


It's worth more than no response at all, so thanks!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

docvail said:


> Anyone who's owned the 60 Atmos with the bakelite bezel for any length of time - how does that bakelite insert hold up to normal wear and tear?


Still, not a scratch. But I am guilty of wearing a lot of watches in my rotation. So it is not an everyday watch for myself. Go for the purchase, the dome is incredible!


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Evening,
For what it’s worth I ordered my 50atmos from gnomon on Monday night and just received it today. Great service plus no one else had it plus it was cheaper


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got mine today and it’s perfect same as yours


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tomgbw said:


> Tropic GMT
> View attachment 13320367


Great looking piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

First post in this forum. Just wanted to give folks a heads up that the 50 atmos blue sun ray dial is back is stock at Gnomon in case people were looking to pick one up.


----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

anrex said:


> Still, not a scratch. But I am guilty of wearing a lot of watches in my rotation. So it is not an everyday watch for myself. Go for the purchase, the dome is incredible!


That's a great looking strap! Where's it from?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

docvail said:


> Anyone who's owned the 60 Atmos with the bakelite bezel for any length of time - how does that bakelite insert hold up to normal wear and tear?


Bakelite owner here and although I don't dive so far mine is flawless.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

pfisto22 said:


> Evening,
> For what it's worth I ordered my 50atmos from gnomon on Monday night and just received it today. Great service plus no one else had it plus it was cheaper


Gnomon service is fabulous. Anders replies to emails very promptly.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's the replacement watch to my 1545 Heritage :


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

double post


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like there has been a facelifted 30 ATMOS GMT. Liking the direction Squale is taking.


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Just took delivery from Gnomon! 
I waited a long time! Mostly because I couldn't make up my mind which one to get! But I'm very happy with my decision! Love the size on my 7.5" wrist!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

watchlover7023 said:


> Looks like there has been a facelifted 30 ATMOS GMT. Liking the direction Squale is taking.
> 
> View attachment 13357659


This is very tempting.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

So this is the tropic 2 strap fit on My 7.5" wrist! If you are any bigger it is probably a no go! 
Unless you got rid of one of the keepers, that would give you a smidge more!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Four D (Jul 21, 2018)

66herbanero said:


> So this is the tropic 2 strap fit on My 7.5" wrist! If you are any bigger it is probably a no go!
> Unless you got rid of one of the keepers, that would give you a smidge more!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's small! Is that on a 50 atmos?


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

66herbanero said:


> So this is the tropic 2 strap fit on My 7.5" wrist! If you are any bigger it is probably a no go!
> Unless you got rid of one of the keepers, that would give you a smidge more!
> 
> 
> ...


while I realise from experience more customers complain about 'tail' than not fitting, taking into account the profit margin brands have on straps, I find it incomprehensible that they don't offer at least two sizes, particularly considering these are supposed to be divers and most wear them over a suit

- - - Updated - - -



66herbanero said:


> So this is the tropic 2 strap fit on My 7.5" wrist! If you are any bigger it is probably a no go!
> Unless you got rid of one of the keepers, that would give you a smidge more!
> 
> 
> ...


while I realise from experience more customers complain about 'tail' than not fitting, taking into account the profit margin brands have on straps, I find it incomprehensible that they don't offer at least two sizes, particularly considering these are supposed to be divers and most wear them over a suit


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

chriscentro said:


>


What's the tool in the top right?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure if I've posted the Squalematic before.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My two prize Squale watches. The Tropic GMT and the camo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

***** said:


> What's the tool in the top right?


Prop from "Marathon Man," maybe?


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My first squale









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

***** said:


> What's the tool in the top right?





anrex said:


> Prop from "Marathon Man," maybe?


Hi, it's a strap changing tool that came with the Orient OS300. Solid piece, often get this question, lol.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

chriscentro said:


> Hi, it's a strap changing tool that came with the Orient OS300. Solid piece, often get this question, lol.


Thanks for the info. Looks like a great tool.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

francorx said:


> My first squale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you picked a great one to start with!

- - - Updated - - -



francorx said:


> My first squale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you picked a great one to start with!


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just because I haven't posted in this thread in a long time and still love my Squale. Makes me think of warm sand, cold beer, and good times.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Researching a 1521 (Black polished) for a new dive watch. I saw that one listed on Watchrecon purchased from Gonome a couple months ago seemed to have two updates. First the etched logo had been removed from the left side of the case and second the bezel had been updated from 60 clicks to 120 clicks. Can anyone confirm or deny that there is a 2018 update for this series?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

omega1300 said:


> Just because I haven't posted in this thread in a long time and still love my Squale. Makes me think of warm sand, cold beer, and good times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pictures. Here is a winter pic to keep the balance. I love this watch...









- - - Updated - - -



omega1300 said:


> Just because I haven't posted in this thread in a long time and still love my Squale. Makes me think of warm sand, cold beer, and good times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet pictures. Here is a winter pic to keep the balance. I love this watch...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

ONDA UVA had its mate join today. Was waiting for me when I arrived at work this morning. This one will also go on mesh


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

pixel_pusher said:


> Researching a 1521 (Black polished) for a new dive watch. I saw that one listed on Watchrecon purchased from Gonome a couple months ago seemed to have two updates. First the etched logo had been removed from the left side of the case and second the bezel had been updated from 60 clicks to 120 clicks. Can anyone confirm or deny that there is a 2018 update for this series?


If any one else was curios Gonome confirmed that the new models have both updates.

- - - Updated - - -



pixel_pusher said:


> Researching a 1521 (Black polished) for a new dive watch. I saw that one listed on Watchrecon purchased from Gonome a couple months ago seemed to have two updates. First the etched logo had been removed from the left side of the case and second the bezel had been updated from 60 clicks to 120 clicks. Can anyone confirm or deny that there is a 2018 update for this series?


If any one else was curios Gonome confirmed that the new models have both updates.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Cauterized (Aug 8, 2018)

So just wanted to check with you all on my new squale. The lugs are stated to be 20mm. They are clearly at least 21mm.also check out the lume at two. It's not centered! Not happy with this new watch. What do you guys think?


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry don't see anything wrong there. If not satisfied, send Gnomon an email and get it refunded. Blow up any watch a few times and you are bound to find some faults. Just my 2 cents. Peace out...


----------



## Cauterized (Aug 8, 2018)

Im surprised you don't see the issues. None of my 20mm bands work with this watch. the lugs are not 20mm. the lume at at 2 o clock is not acceptable especially at this price point.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

pixel_pusher said:


> If any one else was curios Gonome confirmed that the new models have both updates.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If any one else was curios Gonome confirmed that the new models have both updates.


Yes!! Might finally be time to think about reacquiring it. Those were my biggest issues with this watch.


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Yes!! Might finally be time to think about reacquiring it. Those were my biggest issues with this watch.


I just purchased, and received the 1521 blue polished. It does have the 120 click bezel! But also has the etched SQUALE on the left side! I dont k oi if I would call it "etched". Its pretty deep! Must be laser engraved!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

66herbanero said:


> I just purchased, and received the 1521 blue polished. It does have the 120 click bezel! But also has the etched SQUALE on the left side! I dont k oi if I would call it "etched". Its pretty deep! Must be laser engraved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks plain old engraved to me. I don't know if any lasers that could do that - but I'm old and tech moves quickly.

Nicely done though, I'm not a fan of engraving in general, but that kinda adds to the overall high end tool watch look.

Love the watch, really nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Four D (Jul 21, 2018)

Cauterized said:


> Im surprised you don't see the issues. None of my 20mm bands work with this watch. the lugs are not 20mm. the lume at at 2 o clock is not acceptable especially at this price point.


Where did you read it has 20mm lugs? I can't find that on the Gnomon site. Not sure where you bought. It does look like it might be 21mm, especially if your 20mm straps don't fit.

As for the 2 o'clock lume, I don't see anything out of place, either. It looks like your bezel is a tick or two past centered, but another spin around should align it.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Cauterized said:


> Im surprised you don't see the issues. None of my 20mm bands work with this watch. the lugs are not 20mm. the lume at at 2 o clock is not acceptable especially at this price point.


As far as I know, the lug width on that model is 21mm.
Not sure what you mean by, ''lume at 2 o'clock.''

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

66herbanero said:


> I just purchased, and received the 1521 blue polished. It does have the 120 click bezel! But also has the etched SQUALE on the left side! I dont k oi if I would call it "etched". Its pretty deep! Must be laser engraved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, that's very Invicta of them, but it does look well done, and the Squale font is cool enough that I almost don't mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Four D said:


> Wow! That's small! Is that on a 50 atmos?


Yes it is!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Ugh, that's very Invicta of them, but it does look well done, and the Squale font is cool enough that I almost don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not 100% sure but I think the Squale on the side is something they have done since the 70s so it's kind of a throwback thing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

jbg7474 said:


> Ugh, that's very Invicta of them, but it does look well done, and the Squale font is cool enough that I almost don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well Blancpain does it too!

- - - Updated - - -



jbg7474 said:


> Ugh, that's very Invicta of them, but it does look well done, and the Squale font is cool enough that I almost don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well Blancpain does it too!


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

I personally like it!
If the watch had applied round hour indices it would be perfect!!
Well near perfect!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a GMT tropic, lug width is definately 21mm. Not the ideal size in terms of strap optionbut the watch is SO nice !


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Tropic GMT








- - - Updated - - -

Tropic GMT


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^squale on the rocks!


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Pazzo said:


> As far as I know, the lug width on that model is 21mm.
> Not sure what you mean by, ''lume at 2 o'clock.''
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


I think he means the pip at 1400 hours. It is badly placed. 1200 looks off too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Four D (Jul 21, 2018)

heyheyuw said:


> I think he means the pip at 1400 hours. It is badly placed. 1200 looks off too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow. And I thought I was OCD. (I am). I literally see nothing wrong with how those pips are placed. Lucky for me, I guess.

Certainly if a product fails to meet your expectations (no matter how realistic those expectations are) you always have the option to return the product.


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 13370951


I like the color combo on the bezel, nice shot


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Four D said:


> Wow. And I thought I was OCD. (I am). I literally see nothing wrong with how those pips are placed. Lucky for me, I guess.
> 
> Certainly if a product fails to meet your expectations (no matter how realistic those expectations are) you always have the option to return the product.


Yeah, I wouldn't care. It's so slight you have to take a picture and zoom in to see ot. There's definitely no issue with his lug width, I don't get what he's saying there at all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

edchys said:


> View attachment 13384785


great photos man! I regret not grabbing the Puro. Was saving towards an Omega when it came out. It's a beauty!

- - - Updated - - -



edchys said:


> View attachment 13384785


great photos man! I regret not grabbing the Puro. Was saving towards an Omega when it came out. It's a beauty!


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

66herbanero said:


> I just purchased, and received the 1521 blue polished. It does have the 120 click bezel! But also has the etched SQUALE on the left side! I dont k oi if I would call it "etched". Its pretty deep! Must be laser engraved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@66herbanero, @dilatedjunkie927 - I also checked with Marc at Long Island Watch since he/they run Squale's online ordering. He responded that the new case and bezel are going to be a gradual roll out so some may be different. I was going to wait until December of this year or January of next to give the roll out time.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

loving my first squale 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

Just got my first squale (and 40mm diver at that). Rootbeer ceramic.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pan am week, love this watch









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Four D (Jul 21, 2018)

My workhorse on the right and his stylish brother on the left:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday

1545 20 atmos root beer bezel Hirsch aristocrat leather strap


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

My second Squale and loving it 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

My recently acquired Squale 1545 Maxi on an olive green nato...


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

My first Squale, got it last week 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

New 20 ATMOS Heritage with ceramic bezel now on sale at Gnomon...$570, for those who who have been waiting...like me


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

JimFava said:


> New 20 ATMOS Heritage with ceramic bezel now on sale at Gnomon...$570, for those who who have been waiting...like me


Something about the colors in the pics don't quite work for me, but I wish I could see it in the metal


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

My first Squale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Loving my Squalematic!!!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

wongwatch said:


> Loving my Squalematic!!!


No DROOL button for me to select so all you get is a LIKE but that is a stunner!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

double post


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

moreland4 said:


> No DROOL button for me to select so all you get is a LIKE but that is a stunner!


Haa thanks!! Hope my new incoming bracelet will make it even more stunning ☆☆☆

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

kyfra said:


> My first Squale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow yr first and you got a beauty!!! Mine says Hi!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

I just impulse bought the Onda Uva few days ago from Gnomon.. Hopefully, I won't regret it in the next few days. (


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Lidstar said:


> I just impulse bought the Onda Uva few days ago from Gnomon.. Hopefully, I won't regret it in the next few days. (


Impulse buys are the best.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

If you don't like it, there's another person in Pittsburgh who is addicted to watches  That's a fine looking watch!!!


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Impulse buys are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is badass looking

I own one Squale and If prob own more 
if I could buy one locally instead of some online shop 3000 miles away


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Impulse buys are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is badass looking

I own one Squale and If prob own more but im tempted to try that one with the tan leather
if I could buy one locally instead of some online shop 3000 miles away


----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

I just got the watch yesterday with the tropic rubber band. The watch feels comfy maybe because it hugs my wrist because of the curved lugs. But, even though the watch is 42mm diameter, it looks small when I wear it. While the watch looks good, I acutally kinda miss the shark logo on the dial. Will post some picture soon.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Lidstar said:


> I just got the watch yesterday with the tropic rubber band. The watch feels comfy maybe because it hugs my wrist because of the curved lugs. But, even though the watch is 42mm diameter, it looks small when I wear it. While the watch looks good, I acutally kinda miss the shark logo on the dial. Will post some picture soon.


It's 41mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

kyfra said:


> It's 41mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah maybe thats why the watch wears smaller. Squale is actually my first swiss diver, thus I'm more used to the 44-45mm Seiko divers. But the smaller diameter actually makes the watch looks more classy.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Looking to join the Squale club soon. I'm concerned I might feel the 42mm 1521 is too small for my 8" wrist. I'm also considering the Squale Matic at 44mm (but I REALLY like the polished blue 1521). I recently picked up a 42mm Steinhart OVM and have practically convinced myself it is too small.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

moreland4 said:


> Looking to join the Squale club soon. I'm concerned I might feel the 42mm 1521 is too small for my 8" wrist. I'm also considering the Squale Matic at 44mm (but I REALLY like the polished blue 1521). I recently picked up a 42mm Steinhart OVM and have practically convinced myself it is too small.


I wanted the polished blue 1521 to be my first Squale too but it was always out of stock. When the Squalematic came, I got it and preferred the bigger 44mm case.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

chriscentro said:


> I wanted the polished blue 1521 to be my first Squale too but it was always out of stock. When the Squalematic came, I got it and preferred the bigger 44mm case.


Which Squale Matic model did you end up with?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can't get enough of this.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

moreland4 said:


> Which Squale Matic model did you end up with?


This


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

moreland4 said:


> Looking to join the Squale club soon. I'm concerned I might feel the 42mm 1521 is too small for my 8" wrist. I'm also considering the Squale Matic at 44mm (but I REALLY like the polished blue 1521). I recently picked up a 42mm Steinhart OVM and have practically convinced myself it is too small.


I have 7.5" wrists and hands large enough to palm a basketball... For me, the 1521 size is just about perfect. Your mileage may vary.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabletime (Jul 6, 2014)

I love my atmos 101... most unique dive watch I own


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Squale Onda Uva*

New to me this week.

Stunning watch in person. Love the dial color although, not for everyone. Not too purple for most occasions. Actually very subtle to me.

Love it!


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Squale Onda Uva*








On my 7" wrist. The more I wear this watch the nicer it get. Unfortunately I just got a 8900 P.O. so wrist time is well you know


----------



## Four D (Jul 21, 2018)

^^ I've got the same watch and the same size wrist. I do not have an 8900 PO, so the Squale is my current favourite.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New version BlueRay from Gnomon with ceramic bezel, revised case and crown. Really like the domed sapphire AR with No cyclops



My 4 year old Mint with aluminum bezel also from Gnomon back in the day.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> My 4 year old Mint with aluminum bezel also from Gnomon back in the day.


Thanks for posting the mint. The new version with the ceramic bezel has been tempting me mightily....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks for posting the mint. The new version with the ceramic bezel has been tempting me mightily....


It has been a great watch, very accurate and fun to try out various straps on.



Really like the meaty crown on these. Very bright, hot Sun today



Archive shots


----------



## mentt (Sep 3, 2018)

Did you hands swap?


----------



## mentt (Sep 3, 2018)

How long are the hands of 1521 and 1545?


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue Squale-Matic on BluShark blue nato ! Is there any better combo ?


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue Squale-Matic on BluShark blue nato ! Is there any better combo ?
View attachment 13459313


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## swish77 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone know the crystal size of the Squale 1521? I've searched and searched and can't find it listed anywhere. I just got a blue matte 1521 and I want to mod it with a domed crystal. Thanks!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Just joined the club this morning...









Loving it overall. Nitpicks: the strap/buckle could be of better quality. The buckle is poorly made, and it annoys me that it's brushed rather than sandblasted to match the case. I have the new 120 click bezel. I wish the feel was better, but it's par for the course at this price point (I felt the same way about the Oris 65 bezel). Looking forward to getting it into the water...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mentt said:


> Did you hands swap?


Nope OEM stock hands as delivered.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

by orchids by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

First Squale! I love this watch! Ordered from Gnomon. This is the updated version. The only bad thing I can say about the watch is the lume is not that bright and definitely doesn't last all night but other than that this is gonna get a lot of wrist time. Very accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Down to one Squale 1545, sold the gmt. Just love the root beer bezel and the brown colour overall:-!

This one I'd probably pass on to my grandkiddo;-):-!


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thought this was a pretty good shot of my 1545. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Just arrived very pleased









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

30 Atmos Ceramica MK II


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Onto a mesh for the weekend


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

On leather









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: Squale Onda Uva*



pfisto22 said:


> View attachment 13454737
> 
> On my 7" wrist. The more I wear this watch the nicer it get. Unfortunately I just got a 8900 P.O. so wrist time is well you know


Looks nice. Pls let me know if you want to let this one go. 
Did you get a PO 46?


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Squale Onda Uva*








Just tried a new Bernini strap. It feels to small


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Squale Onda Uva*

Yea it's hard for me to flip
As I like them all


meiguoren said:


> Looks nice. Pls let me know if you want to let this one go.
> Did you get a PO 46?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

New look for the 20 atmos militaire with a leather nato:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Yea my watch has been 10 SPD so I opened her up today for a little fine tuning. We will see.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zippjo (Sep 2, 2018)

At last I got my Squale 1521, very pleased


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Fresh from the post. My 1st Squale. 30 Atmos GMT Black Ceramic MK2.









Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

My contribution


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Tommyboy8585 said:


> My contribution
> View attachment 13502563


Digging the bracelet! Make?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Taken on my vacation a few weeks ago.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

The Squale with the mesh looks pretty good


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

meiguoren said:


> Tommyboy8585 said:
> 
> 
> > My contribution
> ...


Strapcode angus jubilee bracelet


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

I love the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Y1545 vintage. Ended up buying 2 pieces of Squale in 4 months. I have no regret at all.
They are both 30atmos ceramica , 1 GmT and the other vintage


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Blancpain led me to Squale


----------



## mentt (Sep 3, 2018)

Can I swap 60atmos squalematic hands to 1521 or 1545?

The length of the hands seems to be the most important problem.

Please someone tell me who has both products.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I might soon join this club.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have a new 1545 with the ceramic bezel and have the previous version? Is the bezel the only difference between the two?


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Forgot how much I enjoyed this one, it's been a while.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi !

My ticket to join the club!



And, for those, like me, who have a misalignement of the bezel:
just remove the four screws, then the bezel, and finally shorten the spring (1 to 2mm are enough)


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

leaf2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Four D (Jul 21, 2018)

LeDocteur said:


> Hi !
> And, for those, like me, who have a misalignement of the bezel:
> just remove the four screws, then the bezel, and finally shorten the spring (1 to 2mm are enough)


You are correct. It's easy to mess up the screws on the bezel, though, since they are so tiny and are in pretty firm. Do be careful attempting to do this.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone have a new 1545 with the ceramic bezel and have the previous version? Is the bezel the only difference between the two?


I have the older version root beer bezel .

From Gnomon's website, a new case construction, deeper grooves on the crown and bezel for a better crown grip. The grooves of my bezel and crown sometimes slips when turning especially if you have sweaty fingers. A few of the new 1545s don't have the date magnifier. I am liking the improvements made on the 1545s. Considering the vintage version but it is out of stock at Gnomon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> I have the older version root beer bezel .
> 
> From Gnomon's website, a new case construction, deeper grooves on the crown and bezel for a better crown grip. The grooves of my bezel and crown sometimes slips when turning especially if you have sweaty fingers. A few of the new 1545s don't have the date magnifier. I am liking the improvements made on the 1545s. Considering the vintage version but it is out of stock at Gnomon.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply. I read the updates on the site however I was really hoping someone who's owns or owned both could chime in with real world experience as far as any noticable difference aside from the bezel.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just received the 20 ATMOS RB...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!! 

I've been thinking of getting one myself. The ceramic bezel really makes a world of difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

anrex said:


> Just received the 20 ATMOS RB...





anrex said:


> View attachment 13535447


Beautiful watch..FYI that is the Heritage model,RootBeer has a Sunray Brown dial...


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Beautiful watch..FYI that is the Heritage model,RootBeer has a Sunray Brown dial...


I'll try for some better pics for the dial. The sunburst is really special.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Beautiful watch..FYI that is the Heritage model,RootBeer has a Sunray Brown dial...


I'll try for some better pics for the dial. The sunburst is really special.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Stunning watch , it has a beautiful sunburst dual. Congrats!


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone have a new 1545 with the ceramic bezel and have the previous version? Is the bezel the only difference between the two?


The previous 1545s have aluminium bezels. The new ones are ceramic.
The other difference is the minute hands of some new models of 1545. Squale replaced the Mercedes hands.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Att. ANREX - What a lovely strap you've chosen for your RB. Well done indeed!


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Purchased this beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Can't stop loving this piece 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> Att. ANREX - What a lovely strap you've chosen for your RB. Well done indeed!
> 
> View attachment 13537931


Thanks Pazzo!
I think this might be better?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Some sunburst...


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

That ceramic bezel looks great!!! Such a better execution than Steinharts which imo is awful. 

Tempting me to want to pick one of these up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tynan.nida said:


> That ceramic bezel looks great!!! Such a better execution than Steinharts which imo is awful.
> 
> Tempting me to want to pick one of these up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No disrespect to Steinhart, where I do own four Steinharts; this root beer Squale is worth the extra effort to attain. I am that much impressed, it somehow holds a little candle against my SD 4000; but there is some reality to this statement, Rolex is still the king. There are noted improvements, most notably the crown redesign. My suggestion, just go for this acquisition.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

anrex said:


> Thanks Pazzo!
> I think this might be better?


Anrex,

Both work nicely IMHO and in the end, whichever you prefer.
Re the first strap - Apart from the colour, I noticed the workmanship on the leather which I really liked.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

anrex said:


> No disrespect to Steinhart, where I do own four Steinharts; this root beer Squale is worth the extra effort to attain. I am that much impressed, it somehow holds a little candle against my SD 4000; but there is some reality to this statement, Rolex is still the king. There are noted improvements, most notably the crown redesign. My suggestion, just go for this acquisition.


Indeed Rolex submariner is still the icon. With the current asking prices ranging from $8000-10,000 preowned ? Well I think cash is still the king of kings. 
Let's face it, with that asking price, there are tonnes of exclusive preowned icons like JLC Reverso. 
To me, dive watch is just tool watch, I will pay for the fun factor. Elvis is long dead, so is James Bond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

New strap for my Squale









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Zuludiver Nato


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

😕


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

anrex said:


> &#55357;&#56853;


?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

For the 20 ATMOS, placing a thick NATO is somewhat a task, due to the springbar location to the case. Kind of selected to a thinner NATO...


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just picked up a 50 atm. I love the watch, but I am underwhelmed by the strap. I am thinking that s beads of rice bracelet might look the part for this one. Does anyone have a suggestion? Does Uncle Seiko or Watchgecko work? Anything else?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> I just picked up a 50 atm. I love the watch, but I am underwhelmed by the strap. I am thinking that s beads of rice bracelet might look the part for this one. Does anyone have a suggestion? Does Uncle Seiko or Watchgecko work? Anything else?


I have an odd collection of the 50 ATMOS, but here are some examples. Uncle Seiko is shown and some straps from Watchgecko are shown also. You can place anything on the 50, where can not go wrong.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

In the TRAP






(I mean Trappist)


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

From the Ashes


----------



## threewood (Sep 28, 2011)

I just received this 1545 Classic Ceramic. Great looking watch, but unfortunately I need to send it in already as the 1 o'clock lume is cocked and not sitting flush with the dial. I unboxed it today 😞


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Love it moreNmore


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Second go around with a root beer.









The ceramic bezel is a huge improvement. Looks so much better then the previous version I owned.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Second go around with a root beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I'm impressed with mine as well. Wear in good health.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Omit for double post.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

This 1553 is my only Squale. I absolutely love the case on this thing, though I quickly discovered the that proximity of the lug holes to the case itself makes just about all two-piece and pass-through straps impossible to fit, no matter how thin. I'd only had luck with rubber, which was fine, because it looks great on a tropic strap. I tried some straight-end bracelets, which at first seemed to fit, but would soon get bunched up against the case. Took a chance on this $12 thing from China, and it arrived today. It fits great and I love the look.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Perfect strap match for the perfect Timepiece...Squale 101 ATMOS HEV with Saffiano Leather Strap ???


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Bronze LE


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Squale 101 ATMOS with Hav strap! 🦈💙🦈
...Blue Perfection! 💙🔵💙 🔝😎


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Bronze on leather.


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok so I have the 50atmos just today the bezel became almost impossible to move?? So I take off the 4 screws and remove the bezel expecting to see some crap in there but nothing. So I. Put the bezel back on which is a pain but finally got it on. The wire spring is difficult at best to get on. So now the bezel is back with the screws not 100% right, at first it was fine but it is still now a little hard to tirn. So for now I will tighten the screws and just leave it. Any thoughts from anyone


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Really like my Squales, hope to add one more.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

fvc74 said:


> View attachment 13571155


Nice, is this the ceramic version?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> Nice, is this the ceramic version?


I believe it is considered as a "Mint" from Gnomon's.
Squale Watches - 20 ATMOS MINT Ceramic - 1545 - SEL Bracelet

I'm going to coin this watch as the "Minty." Love the looks!


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> Nice, is this the ceramic version?


Yes, thanks!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing a Homage to my Squale. Just kidding Tudor/Rolex enthusiasts.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...The very last sun.... ?

...Today Squale 101 ATMOS with SHARK MESH! ?????























... ???...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Just ordered the 20 atmos blueray. Can't wait. I've been thinking about a blue watch for years.


----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

My first day with this great piece









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Squale Owner's Club (Unofficial)https://www.watchuseek.com/images/icons/confused.gif*

Double post somehow, sorry!!!..


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday. Root Beer 1545:-!


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Do I mind the engraved case? Not at all.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello all! I have a 1521 on the way and am contemplating a 2002a. I have a question for those with the bakelite bezel inserts, how are they against scratching and if they do scratch can they be buffed out or replaced? Polywatch?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> Hello all! I have a 1521 on the way and am contemplating a 2002a. I have a question for those with the bakelite bezel inserts, how are they against scratching and if they do scratch can they be buffed out or replaced? Polywatch?


The 1521 are of a Aluminum Bezel Insert. The 60 ATMOS has the Bakelite Bezel to my knowledge. As for the Bakelite on my 60 ATMOS, she has been holding up well; but I have not really wore the watch with extensive wrist time. I would take the scratches as they come, only character builder to any watches.


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

Wearing the root beer at work today.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Lake Erie conditions here in La Jolla this am.


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sold the aluminum bezel atmos 20 for this lovely Ceramic Variety. This watch is like a pair of Levis. Just works always and all ways. Squale if ya liss-nin!! Give the lume sum luvvvv and = Magical things


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

View attachment 13588631


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Today a STUNNING beautiful Squale 1521!!! ??? with a small detail! ???

And of course with Erika's Strap!!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Funny how Squale get a bad rap in some circles around here.. I find the quality to be amazing..









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

I own a few of 2002a's! If the Acrylic does get scratched then as you suggest, Polywatch will work its magic and restore the surface. However a severe bezel impact can actually crack the acrylic and this will need replacement. If disaster does strikes (like with one of mine) then you can contact Squale Italy and they will send out a replacement.


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> Hello all! I have a 1521 on the way and am contemplating a 2002a. I have a question for those with the bakelite bezel inserts, how are they against scratching and if they do scratch can they be buffed out or replaced? Polywatch?


Hi JJ, I own a few 2002a's! If the Acrylic does get scratched then as you suggest, Polywatch will work its magic and restore the surface. However a severe bezel impact can actually crack the acrylic and this will need replacement. If disaster does strikes (like with one of mine) then you can contact Squale Italy and they will send out a replacement.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Does anyone have pics of a well-worn 1521 *matte* case. I want to know what the matte looks like with real-world use and how scratches and such affect it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

chriscentro said:


>


Man, that GMT with the straight sword H/M hands and rectangular seconds flag is really great, particularly with the earth tone colorway. I'd be so tempted if they releases a version on their 39mm platform.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


One of my faves!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Pop by Gnomon today to check out the 30 ATMOS ALPINE GREEN GMT CERAMICA.
Sorry for the less than perfect photos.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice watch. If I did not received the 1545 Root Beer last month, this would definitely be a consideration.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Black GMT


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Mirabello1 said:


> Funny how Squale get a bad rap in some circles around here.. I find the quality to be amazing..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I own a GMT ceramic, the accuracy is spot on. It's a gem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

80% of my wrist time these days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...1521 with HAV black parade n. 1 strap ????


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

William1Wilson said:


> ...1521 with HAV black parade n. 1 strap &#55357;&#56740;&#55358;&#56712;&#55357;&#56740;&#55357;&#56846;
> 
> View attachment 13609849
> 
> View attachment 13609851


Like the HAV strap. Received the a couple of newer A2 versions.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

another double post, apologies.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Squale Horizon 30 Atmos


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Today! ? ???











anrex said:


> Like the HAV strap. Received the a couple of newer A2 versions.


...I got three HAV, they are all stunning beautiful and of extraordinary quality ! ?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

William1Wilson said:


> ...Today! ? ???
> 
> ...I got three HAV, they are all stunning beautiful and of extraordinary quality ! ?


Here are the two HAV's I have, sorry they are not on a Squale, but these stepchild watches are just OK enough.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy weekend 😊😀🖖🏽


----------



## JCartwright77 (Mar 22, 2018)

chriscentro said:


> Pop by Gnomon today to check out the 30 ATMOS ALPINE GREEN GMT CERAMICA.
> Sorry for the less than perfect photos.


Oh come on, now I have to find $800. Damn you Squale!!!!!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Militaire aluminum


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Not sure how I feel about the bracelet. I think I prefer the look of a brown distressed leather strap.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Now that I've taken a bath just to get rid of a brand new blueray, let me point out this absolutely absurd end link design squale is using on the 1545s. Maybe people will see this and save themselves some money (I wish I'd seen someone else talking about it, because gnomon doesn't take returns).
Those areas with the arrows... they're sharp as razors. And, as you can see, they stick out past the bottom of the case (for no reason really) and scrape across your wrist if you wear your watches a little loose. In my case, the end link on the 12 oclock side hit the protruding bone on the top of my wrist. I didn't anticipate that a sub homage would come with end links like this. The way they point straight down also prevents the first link of the bracelet from fully articulating. Stupid! <|


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

92gli said:


> Now that I've taken a bath just to get rid of a brand new blueray, let me point out this absolutely absurd end link design squale is using on the 1545s. Maybe people will see this and save themselves some money (I wish I'd seen someone else talking about it, because gnomon doesn't take returns).
> Those areas with the arrows... they're sharp as razors. And, as you can see, they stick out past the bottom of the case (for no reason really) and scrape across your wrist if you wear your watches a little loose. In my case, the end link on the 12 oclock side hit the protruding bone on the top of my wrist. I didn't anticipate that a sub homage would come with end links like this. The way they point straight down also prevents the first link of the bracelet from fully articulating. Stupid! <|
> 
> View attachment 13616317


yes, I thought the endlink design was a bit weird. It doesn't cause me any pain but it did make me think removing for strap change might be challenging.

Is this a change with the new run of these, or has this always been the design?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

FJR1971 said:


> yes, I thought the endlink design was a bit weird. It doesn't cause me any pain but it did make me think removing for strap change might be challenging.
> 
> Is this a change with the new run of these, or has this always been the design?


Not sure HOW new, but the watch I bought had the ceramic bezel and was delivered to me on 10/24.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> yes, I thought the endlink design was a bit weird. It doesn't cause me any pain but it did make me think removing for strap change might be challenging.
> 
> Is this a change with the new run of these, or has this always been the design?


Can they be filed down? Also, how does your watch look compared with the photo of the caseback on Gnomon's website?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

I never noticed that before, but I looked at my 20 atmos and 30 atmos, and they both have the same end links. I never felt anything from them, but I can see how they may be uncomfortable for some. That would be constructive feedback for Squale though


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Terry Lennox said:


> Can they be filed down? Also, how does your watch look compared with the photo of the caseback on Gnomon's website?


Yes, they could have been filed and contoured. I was considering doing it but I also didn't like the case thickness or the stiffness of the bracelet. So, multiple things made me feel totally "meh" about the piece when I received it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Arrived yesterday. No cyclops! Yay!! 





































Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

chriscentro said:


>


Nice well-lit shots. I really love this GMT.

I'm new to Squale -- have they ever done these as 40mm 20 Atmos versions?

Cheers


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

That MN strap looks like it was made for that 1545 GMT. Just perfect!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Terry Lennox said:


> Nice well-lit shots. I really love this GMT.
> 
> I'm new to Squale -- have they ever done these as 40mm 20 Atmos versions?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! The GMT only come in 42mm. It's just a matter of getting used to the size, maybe you want to give it a try.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Sir,
Love the watch, and she looks gorgeous. Question to you, how is the bezel action? I have the 30 ATMOS Batman LE, and the bezel action is very tight. Yesterday, I ordered the Tropic 30 ATMOS, and was wondering if there is an improvement with the bezel rotation. In fairness, I receive the 20 ATMOS Root Beer last month, and the bezel functions with delight. Again, love your watch!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

@ anrex, thank you!

I didn't notice anything unusual about the bezel action. So for me, that means it's not too tight or loose. I can turn it comfortably enough with two fingers. It feels just right. 

Enjoy your new Tropic. Looking forward to seeing it!

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Do not get angry with me ! But I could not resist ! &#55358;&#56712;&#55357;&#56740;&#55358;&#56712;&#55357;&#56839;&#55357;&#56846;

























anrex said:


> Here are the two HAV's I have, sorry they are not on a Squale, but these stepchild watches are just OK enough.


...Just STUNNING BEAUTIFUL!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

William1Wilson said:


> ...Do not get angry with me ! But I could not resist ! ����������
> 
> View attachment 13624465
> 
> ...


You disloyal dog, taking that poor 1521 off the HAV. I have to admit, that looks stunning!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Since today...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I previously owned a polished blue 1521 and so I knew I liked the model.

While undoubtedly an opinion splitter, I really liked the colors of the 1521 TGV. I'd been looking for one for several months, and during that time, I either missed really good deals on examples in great condition, or else they traded for too much above retail to justify the purchase. In general, though, I wasn't seeing too many of the 100 pieces floating around.

Thus, I was motivated to recently take a chance on a beater-condition example at the original retail price for the opportunity to try it on the wrist. This example definitely has some dings and scratches and whatnot, but overall, it's in acceptable condition for me. I'm really enjoying it, so while I may keep an eye out for another example in more pristine condition, for now, I'll happily be sporting this one.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Mine says hey...


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> ...
> 
> ... This example definitely has some dings and scratches and whatnot, but overall, it's in acceptable condition for me. I'm really enjoying it, so while I may keep an eye out for another example in more pristine condition, for now, I'll happily be sporting this one.
> 
> ...


I've a hunch that you wouldn't enjoy wearing a nicer condition example as much as the one you're wearing at the moment.
One more scratch would not make that much of a difference so enjoy wearing this one.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> I've a hunch that you wouldn't enjoy wearing a nicer condition example as much as the one you're wearing at the moment.
> One more scratch would not make that much of a difference so enjoy wearing this one.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I like it: accept what is and experience freedom and joy.

Watch collecting as spiritual journey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

After two years of ho-humming to get this watch, why did I wait so long...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

anrex said:


> After two years of ho-humming to get this watch, why did I wait so long...


It's a very underrated watch, IMHO


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Musical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> Since today...
> View attachment 13624801
> 
> 
> View attachment 13624803


Curious to hear your impressions of the color, especially the bezel. This piece is on my short, short list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

Does anyone know what the new ceramic mint atmos is like? As far as I can tell from the pictures the green bezel appears darker than it has in the past (like a forest green) and also darker than the face. Can anyone confirm this/does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Helm Khaki canvas strap.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

On an NTH tropic today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi, does anyone know if this would fit a 6" wrist?

For reference this is what the SARB065 looks like with similar dimensions. 40mm diameter, 13mm thick


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry I didn't include, I'm looking at getting the Squale 1545 Militaire


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wonder if this strap works?


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

anrex said:


> Wonder if this strap works?


Looks great, I like your pilot strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

joep2k said:


> Sorry I didn't include, I'm looking at getting the Squale 1545 Militaire


I have both those watches, and I think the militaire would fit better than the sarb065 as it has a short lug to lug length and the lug design curves downwards to hug the wrist


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Today on a martú slim distressed black strap. I'm really liking the distressed/vintage look, the extremely soft and thin leather, and the surprisingly low price. So I just ordered a few more straps from her. Highly recommended.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Today on a martú slim distressed black strap. I'm really liking the distressed/vintage look, the extremely soft and thin leather, and the surprisingly low price. So I just ordered a few more straps from her. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just on her site a few days ago, will be definitely be ordering from Martu very soon. Love the look!


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

coffeebreak said:


> joep2k said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I didn't include, I'm looking at getting the Squale 1545 Militaire
> ...


Thanks for the input, I like the look a lot, do you have a small wrist too?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Well I just ordered the 20 Atmos Classic Ceramic to scratch my Submariner itch. 
Checks some boxes: 40mm size, glossy black dial, applied indices, white enamel inlays on the bezel.
Should arrive in 3-5 days. 
Real curious to see what this thing feels like.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

joep2k said:


> Thanks for the input, I like the look a lot, do you have a small wrist too?


Small-ish, 6.5" on my left wrist. I'm closer to 7" on my right wrist


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Helm Khaki canvas strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jollywatcher,
Notice your watch is for sale, why the change in heart?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

anrex said:


> Jollywatcher,
> Notice your watch is for sale, why the change in heart?


I loved the look so much that I just "had" to check it out in the metal, knowing full well that it was never going to be a keeper! :-d

Fortunately, it sold very quickly to another Squale fan. :-!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Militaire 20 atmos today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

New arrival. 20 Atmos Classic Ceramic from Gnomon.
Will live with it on wrist for a couple weeks and report back. 
So far I'm very impressed. Nice compact size for my 6.5 inch wrist. 
Only complaint so far is clasp is a bit tight/sticky to pull open but I guess this will break in over time.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New 60 atmos from the Gnomon sale. A very nice watch - all the vintage features that appeal to me without the small size. Not too thick, close fitting to wrist, and fantastic bezel.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

---


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

soukchai said:


> New 60 atmos from the Gnomon sale. A very nice watch - all the vintage features that appeal to me without the small size. Not too thick, close fitting to wrist, and fantastic bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! that was a great deal. If I didn't already have the blue I would've jumped all over it! congrats!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Anyone here know if the Tisell "glidelock" style clasp will work on the Squale 1545 bracelet? 

I've been looking at the after market modern sub style clasps. Tisell seems decent and is sterile.


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just picked this Squale 50 Atmos up used locally. All I can say is wow. Really taken aback by the look of the Squale.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Greeeen


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Tropic


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

Guys hi help me out here. Just got the new maxi dial ceramic and i'm confused why the cyclops appears to be much weaker than all the other squales i've owned (including a recent custom blue ray Gnomon did for me). Do the new ceramic 1545 atmos' have weaker cyclops than they have in the past? Or did i just get a weird one?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

RJS296 said:


> View attachment 13672521
> 
> 
> Guys hi help me out here. Just got the new maxi dial ceramic and i'm confused why the cyclops appears to be much weaker than all the other squales i've owned (including a recent custom blue ray Gnomon did for me). Do the new ceramic 1545 atmos' have weaker cyclops than they have in the past? Or did i just get a weird one?


My cyclops Root Beer ceramic matches the same magnification as my other two 30 ATMOS. Mysterious how your new 1545 matches at a different magnification.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

RJS296 said:


> View attachment 13672521
> 
> 
> Guys hi help me out here. Just got the new maxi dial ceramic and i'm confused why the cyclops appears to be much weaker than all the other squales i've owned (including a recent custom blue ray Gnomon did for me). Do the new ceramic 1545 atmos' have weaker cyclops than they have in the past? Or did i just get a weird one?


My cyclops Root Beer ceramic matches the same magnification as my other two 30 ATMOS. Mysterious how your new 1545 matches at a different magnification.


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

anrex said:


> My cyclops Root Beer ceramic matches the same magnification as my other two 30 ATMOS. Mysterious how your new 1545 matches at a different magnification.


Thanks!! Would you mind posting a pic of your root beer cyclops head on so I can see? Or PM me one please?


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Terry Lennox said:


> Anyone here know if the Tisell "glidelock" style clasp will work on the Squale 1545 bracelet?
> 
> I've been looking at the after market modern sub style clasps. Tisell seems decent and is sterile.


It should. It is 16mm wide with a 9mm center link opening. HOWEVER, they are made to crap tolerances. I had to slightly widen the center link openings with a file. You may also have to tinker with the screws. The clasps use rolex thickness screws while many other rolex style bracelets use thinner screws. I drilled out the center link holes in my steinhart bracelet to make it work.

I was going to buy one for the blueray I ended up not keeping. That said, the clasp is not a "tissell" clasp. It's available on Alibaba for about $15 usd. Search for carlywet. There are also sellers on ebay that have them. They all appear to be the same. The only better quality one is the ginault... Which I suspect also comes from the same factory but ginault refinishes them.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> New arrival. 20 Atmos Classic Ceramic from Gnomon.
> Will live with it on wrist for a couple weeks and report back.
> So far I'm very impressed. Nice compact size for my 6.5 inch wrist.
> Only complaint so far is clasp is a bit tight/sticky to pull open but I guess this will break in over time.


Is that a chip on the bezel around the 12 o'clock marker?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

This is such a great quality watch. Very impressed.


----------



## ACHUN717 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just got this Blue Ray over the weekend! Love everything about it, proud to be a SQUALE owner.
Quick question though, those that have the 1545, is it just mine or is the clasp a fingernail killer? Literally cuts into my finger every time I take it off LOL.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

92gli said:


> It should. It is 16mm wide with a 9mm center link opening. HOWEVER, they are made to crap tolerances. I had to slightly widen the center link openings with a file. You may also have to tinker with the screws. The clasps use rolex thickness screws while many other rolex style bracelets use thinner screws. I drilled out the center link holes in my steinhart bracelet to make it work.
> 
> I was going to buy one for the blueray I ended up not keeping. That said, the clasp is not a "tissell" clasp. It's available on Alibaba for about $15 usd. Search for carlywet. There are also sellers on ebay that have them. They all appear to be the same. The only better quality one is the ginault... Which I suspect also comes from the same factory but ginault refinishes them.


Excellent info. Thanks. 
May be more trouble than it's worth for me. Still deciding...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

double post


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

3005 said:


> Is that a chip on the bezel around the 12 o'clock marker?


No it actually turned out to be adhesive (rubber cement?) used to attache the insert. Sloppy work. I noticed it about 5 minutes after taking the picture. I was able to remove it with a sponge, warm water, and a tweezer.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> No it actually turned out to be adhesive (rubber cement?) used to attache the insert. Sloppy work. I noticed it about 5 minutes after taking the picture. I was able to remove it with a sponge, warm water, and a tweezer.


Oh, that's very good to hear. I was worried for a moment!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Had to get her (damn these Black Friday's...)


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

anrex said:


> Had to get her (damn these Black Friday's...)


Nailed it with that pairing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

anrex said:


> Had to get her (damn these Black Friday's...)


spectacular combo!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> spectacular combo!


Thanks for the compliment. Just received a distressed leather with orange stitching, which may work.


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Had a 20 and sold it. Very nice watch, but a bit generic in appearance.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

anrex said:


> Had to get her (damn these Black Friday's...)


Awesom strap combo. How do you like the strap?

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

2 New straps arrived today for the 50 Atmos.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Not sure if it's been posted before, but came across this older military Squale last night & thought it worth sharing. Stunning watch, and that Bakelite bezel with the faded pumpkin numbers & markers is absolutely stunning.

































Link to the watch: https://www.google.com/amp/s/heuerv...15/10/26/squale-marina-militare-50-atmos/amp/


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

will70 said:


> Awesom strap combo. How do you like the strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


Love the strap.

Here are two other watches with different MN straps....


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Double post again. Wish this could be fixed (cue to Administrator)?


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

My first Squale, 1521-026-matte, just received from longislandwatch from the $100 off sale.

It's also one of my first watches that's matte and relatively small. The non-reflective surfaces really make it seem a bit smaller than it is; I kind of wish it was slightly larger, but it's growing on me.

I swapped out the stock rubber strap for a Nato. The near glare-free Sapphire crystal is surprisingly invisible at most viewing angles.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

anrex said:


> Double post again. Wish this could be fixed (cue to Administrator)?


the double post happens to me when, after pressing 'post', I get redirected to the 'go advanced' page or something, and I press 'post' again.
if this is your case also, just ignore the redirect and assume it's already done, 
fixed the problem for me


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

chriscentro said:


>


Hats off..what a lovely shot, well done!


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

dmc-01 said:


> My first Squale, 1521-026-matte, just received from longislandwatch from the $100 off sale.
> 
> It's also one of my first watches that's matte and relatively small. The non-reflective surfaces really make it seem a bit smaller than it is; I kind of wish it was slightly larger, but it's growing on me.
> 
> ...


Man that looks awesome! 
I've read older posts where people said the lume wasn't that great, but it looks outstanding in these pics. Would you say the lume & lasting power is okay? It's the one thing that's given me hesitation(I'll be using this to dive with occasionally).


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...???


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Iron swan said:


> Man that looks awesome!
> I've read older posts where people said the lume wasn't that great, but it looks outstanding in these pics. Would you say the lume & lasting power is okay? It's the one thing that's given me hesitation(I'll be using this to dive with occasionally).


My pictures are overstating how bright the lume actually is. It seems to only remain really bright for a couple minutes, then it settles into a lower and still useable intensity for quite some time.

Just did a quick test. Used a super bright flash light on the watch for 30 seconds. In a completely dark room, monitored the lume: it does seem to fade more quickly than that on a Seiko, but after 30 minutes, for example, all markers are still clearly visible, including the pip on the bezel.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...The History of Diver's Watch ???


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Today with LUME! ?????


----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

Recently picked up a 2002a. Really enjoying it!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New Squale model 50 ATMOS...

Squale Watches - 50 ATMOS Fumoso - Special Edition


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

One week on wrist for the 1545 20 Atmos Classic Ceramic and I believe pound for pound this may be the sub homage to beat in the $500 price range.

Why this specific model?

I prefer the 40mm size of the 20 Atmos for my 6.5+ inch wrist. I also picked the Classic over the Maxi dial because it's got applied indices with chrome surrounds. It also has the glossy black dial. I was going for something a bit dressier than usual and I already have enough matte dialed watches. The index on the ceramic bezel is white enamel and highly readable.

Would I have bought the Maxi if it had the applied indices and glossy dial? Probably. But this combo works well so I am very happy.

I also like the improvements they've made to all of the 1545's in the range--larger crown and beefier bezel. The bezel action is Swiss jeweler's worthy clicky. As always the bracelet is great for the price range and the date magnifier is strong. Cheers.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Three days from the last posting in this thread, come on gents, lets see those Squale's...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Small request for pics of the 60 Atmos blue on various straps.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

anrex said:


> Three days from the last posting in this thread, come on gents, lets see those Squale's...


That watch is an absolute strap monster, but this has to be one of the best strap combos I've seen yet. Well played sir!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Small request for pics of the 60 Atmos blue on various straps.


If this is the blue that you are referring to?


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

new strap by G. in Greece...
squale by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

new strap by G. in Greece...
squale by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm officially in the club!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

anrex said:


> If this is the blue that you are referring to?


Yes that's the one I'm looking for some inspiration on. Thank you


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just purchased a shiny blue 1521 from Gnomon. I needed a blue watch in my collection and it just had to be a Squale. Unfortunately I REALLY love the blue/white 600m Matic and the sale price brought it to 1521 range but... I have 6.5" wrists. That was a tough decision but it's like buying a superb piece of clothing that looks amazing but doesn't fit. Having them priced the same almost killed me. 

If only Squale would make a smaller 600m watch with the same bezel, dial and colors I'd but it in an instant! Here's to hoping they read this


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Thinking of buying the light blue 60 atmos squale that's on sale at gnomonwatches today....I've done my search on the forum and it appears it's an awesome watch. I'm just looking for any last min input and anyone purchase from gnomon before? TIA...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

I had the opportunity to get the limited edition one years ago at gnomon but didn't have the funds.

Seeing the watch in person, it was wow! The bling level is almost like a perfectly waxed car ready for a show. Gorgeous. Go for it! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Gregger said:


> Thinking of buying the light blue 60 atmos squale that's on sale at gnomonwatches today....I've done my search on the forum and it appears it's an awesome watch. I'm just looking for any last min input and anyone purchase from gnomon before? TIA...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Go and purchase the watch, especially since Gnomon's has a fantastic price. I love mine. Long Island did a review of the watch last week, and the owner Mark was so impressed, he even purchased the watch.






From my pics:


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

anrex said:


> Go and purchase the watch, especially since Gnomon's has a fantastic price. I love mine. Long Island did a review of the watch last week, and the owner Mark was so impressed, he even purchased the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done! And thanks everyone who replied....this was on my hit list for awhile....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

anrex said:


> Go and purchase the watch, especially since Gnomon's has a fantastic price. I love mine. Long Island did a review of the watch last week, and the owner Mark was so impressed, he even purchased the watch.
> 
> From my pics:


May I ask what canvas strap that is in the last pic?


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures of the 60 atmos on a 6.5" wrist? I missed the sale but I'm trying hard to forget about it and not get one in the future.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> May I ask what canvas strap that is in the last pic?


Here you go. I did change-out the buckle and keeper though.

https://natostrapco.com/collections...h-brushed-pre-v-buckle-hardware-stitched-22mm


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Went with my 20 atmos yesterday


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Had to do it...


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Small request for pics of the 60 Atmos blue on various straps.





ady1989 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the 60 atmos on a 6.5" wrist? I missed the sale but I'm trying hard to forget about it and not get one in the future.


----------



## Guldkjaer (Jul 6, 2017)

anrex said:


> Three days from the last posting in this thread, come on gents, lets see those Squale's...


What is the wide of that mn strap?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Guldkjaer said:


> What is the wide of that mn strap?


It is a 21mm Strap. In the selection, there is a 21mm option. I order the strap specifically for this 30 ATMOS Tropic, but I think an option of a red strip or red cross-stitching would of matched better. Still very happy with this MM strap, because it becomes versatile with other watch heads. To add, the 21mm works easy into 20mm lug widths quite well.

https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mirage.php


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Mine is due to land monday....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Vintage Squale Master 1000m produced between 1964-1969. My favorite personal piece!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

We need more vintage love in this group! Let's see those vintage Squales!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

pkrshang said:


> We need more vintage love in this group! Let's see those vintage Squales!


I wish I had some vintage. Best I can only offer is a distressed leather strap...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Man, I love that vintage Squale up there!


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Just about done...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Good sunday to everyone ????? (sorry for the dust...)


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Really liking this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Just landed....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Sporting the new one....need to try other straps....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-*


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

20 Atmos Classic Ceramic. Find I'm wearing this thing every day to the neglect of my other watches.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Enjoying mine as well today


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Black is beautiful


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Wishing everyone all the very best.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ditto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Got quite the surprise today as my mother decided to get me the new Onda Laguna! What a great gift indeed. I'm quite grateful.





to me it looks more green/aqua in person than in the pics here where to my eyes its more turquoise blueish.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Happy holidays to everyone! ???


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

brothers!


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

William1Wilson said:


> ...Happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 13748457


As said somewhere else, I like a lot this Squale 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

New entry in my collection, founded under the Christmas tree 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Anybody else take advantage of the boxing day sale at Gnomon? I've been a long time lurker and was surfing the net checking out divers again during slow time here at the office and I came across a 1521 blue for $719 brand new. I've wanted one for a while so I couldn't pass it up. My wife is going to be asking why I needed it after just purchasing an Alpiner 4 and two Seiko turtles... "But honey, it was on sale!" LOL


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Just hot a new strap yesterday....I like it!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

My 1521 blue arrived today!! I was so excited to get home from work and open the package 🙂 I absolutely adore this watch. I went with the bead blasted rather than the polished case and I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I like the OEM leather strap that came with this watch, but I was itching to try out some different combinations. I like the milanese mesh a lot also from the pics I've seen. I may have to pick one up. My favorite so far though has to be a pic I saw from another member on this thread. He had it paired with a Erika's MN strap, grey with blue stitching. Now that combo is just gorgeous!! This one pictured here is one of my favorite nato straps that i already own, and I'm happy with the look on my 1521. I own around 50 natos/zulus- Yes I know, I have a problem... lol


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mydemise said:


> I like the OEM leather strap that came with this watch, but I was itching to try out some different combinations. I like the milanese mesh a lot also from the pics I've seen. I may have to pick one up. My favorite so far though has to be a pic I saw from another member on this thread. He had it paired with a Erika's MN strap, grey with blue stitching. Now that combo is just gorgeous!! This one pictured here is one of my favorite nato straps that i already own, and I'm happy with the look on my 1521. I own around 50 natos/zulus- Yes I know, I have a problem... lol


Thank you for the compliment. Here is another option for a MN strap that might work sweet to your new watch.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

anrex said:


> mydemise said:
> 
> 
> > I like the OEM leather strap that came with this watch, but I was itching to try out some different combinations. I like the milanese mesh a lot also from the pics I've seen. I may have to pick one up. My favorite so far though has to be a pic I saw from another member on this thread. He had it paired with a Erika's MN strap, grey with blue stitching. Now that combo is just gorgeous!! This one pictured here is one of my favorite nato straps that i already own, and I'm happy with the look on my 1521. I own around 50 natos/zulus- Yes I know, I have a problem... lol
> ...


That looks incredible


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

My Squale


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Have a good evening with these two Italian beauties 









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

mydemise said:


> My 1521 blue arrived today!! I was so excited to get home from work and open the package ? I absolutely adore this watch. I went with the bead blasted rather than the polished case and I'm happy with my choice.


Congratulations on the buy. It looks lovely.
I have read bad things about bezel action on these, but also something about it being updated lately (120 click and smoother). Is there any truth to it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Four D (Jul 21, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> Congratulations on the buy. It looks lovely.
> I have read bad things about bezel action on these, but also something about it being updated lately (120 click and smoother). Is there any truth to it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Ondas have a 120-click bezel. Not sure about newer 50 Atmos. My 50 Atmos (bought a few years ago) has a 60-click bezel and I much prefer it. Crisper action. Harder to turn accidentally. Etc.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Four D said:


> The Ondas have a 120-click bezel. Not sure about newer 50 Atmos. My 50 Atmos (bought a few years ago) has a 60-click bezel and I much prefer it. Crisper action. Harder to turn accidentally. Etc.


My latest two 1521's have a 120 click, and pretty good action, with minimal back-play. My TGV 1521 has a 60 click, being purchased 14 months ago.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Four D said:


> The Ondas have a 120-click bezel. Not sure about newer 50 Atmos. My 50 Atmos (bought a few years ago) has a 60-click bezel and I much prefer it. Crisper action. Harder to turn accidentally. Etc.


My latest two 1521's have a 120 click, and pretty good action, with minimal back-play. My TGV 1521 has a 60 click, being purchased 14 months ago.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Four D said:


> The Ondas have a 120-click bezel. Not sure about newer 50 Atmos. My 50 Atmos (bought a few years ago) has a 60-click bezel and I much prefer it. Crisper action. Harder to turn accidentally. Etc.


I didnt mean to say that 60 is bad. Just that i heard bad things. 
If its crisp then its probably fine. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

anrex said:


> My latest two 1521's have a 120 click, and pretty good action, with minimal back-play. My TGV 1521 has a 60 click, being purchased 14 months ago.


Thanks. 
Where did you get the newer ones? I see that Squale still describes it as 60 clicks on their website (which is lacking to say the least).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> Thanks.
> Where did you get the newer ones? I see that Squale still describes it as 60 clicks on their website (which is lacking to say the least).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sir,
Gnomon's for the 1st pic & Long Island Watch for the 2nd pic, respectfully below:


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Double post


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

anrex said:


> Sir,
> Gnomon's for the 1st pic & Long Island Watch for the 2nd pic, respectfully below:
> 
> View attachment 13779107
> View attachment 13779109


Much obliged, sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Have a good day  this watch, despite the generous dimentions, really fits good on my wrist. I think it is also because of the way in which the bracelet is made, very comfortable.









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

/


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

anrex said:


> I wish I had some vintage. Best I can only offer is a distressed leather strap...


That strap compliments it perfectly!! Do you mind if I asked where you sourced it from?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Bloom said:


> That strap compliments it perfectly!! Do you mind if I asked where you sourced it from?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I had to scratch my memory, but I found the strap:

https://strapsco.com/product/distressed-leather-extra-long-strap-2/


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

anrex said:


> I had to scratch my memory, but I found the strap:
> 
> https://strapsco.com/product/distressed-leather-extra-long-strap-2/


Thanks so much; really compliments your watch well!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

92gli said:


> Now that I've taken a bath just to get rid of a brand new blueray, let me point out this absolutely absurd end link design squale is using on the 1545s. Maybe people will see this and save themselves some money (I wish I'd seen someone else talking about it, because gnomon doesn't take returns).
> Those areas with the arrows... they're sharp as razors. And, as you can see, they stick out past the bottom of the case (for no reason really) and scrape across your wrist if you wear your watches a little loose. In my case, the end link on the 12 oclock side hit the protruding bone on the top of my wrist. I didn't anticipate that a sub homage would come with end links like this. The way they point straight down also prevents the first link of the bracelet from fully articulating. Stupid! <|
> 
> View attachment 13616317


Sorry to resurrect an old post, but if you don't mind me asking, what didn't you like about the BlueRay? I had been considering getting one, and would be curious to hear it's drawbacks. Is it only the endlink issue you are pointing out?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Bloom said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old post, but if you don't mind me asking, what didn't you like about the BlueRay? I had been considering getting one, and would be curious to hear it's drawbacks. Is it only the endlink issue you are pointing out?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I have a 1545 and this is not a problem on my wrist. I wear it every day and I've never experienced any discomfort from the endlinks. Cheers.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

My 1521 60 click bezel action is great. Solid confident clicks. No backplay. Perfectly aligned at 12 o'clock. I'm very happy with it.


MadsNilsson said:


> Congratulations on the buy. It looks lovely.
> I have read bad things about bezel action on these, but also something about it being updated lately (120 click and smoother). Is there any truth to it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...I ? ?...


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

fvc74 said:


> View attachment 13571155


Hi is this a modded Maxi?
I don't see the Cyclops. Looks great


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

... ???


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Four hand Friday


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

William1Wilson said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 13791923


Is that a limited edition?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...In ? with ?...











MadsNilsson said:


> Is that a limited edition?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


...Yes, something similar, I commissioned it directly to the Squale mother's house under my specific request to the owner, my acquaintance.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi ! New to forum, watches and Squale owners club. My first Squale, first automatic and first dive watch (see pics). Love it but didnt get on with bracelet so trying a few nato straps first is a thin one piece green (geckota) and second pic is a thick one piece black off ebay (modified by cutting the safety extension bit off). Also loving the blue dial & bezel squales on this thread. Rob


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

William1Wilson said:


> ...In  with ...
> 
> View attachment 13795231
> 
> ...


Bomba William  

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Looks great with the NATO, thinking of getting the same one.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

William1Wilson said:


> ...In  with ...
> 
> View attachment 13795231
> 
> ...


Thats really very cool. Should be a standard option.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> Thats really very cool. Should be a standard option.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ditto. That seemingly lightly textured dial is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice miitaire. Another option is a leather Nato:


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

mnf67 said:


> Nice miitaire. Another option is a leather Nato:


Love it, i have a two piece tan leather zulu so will give it a go


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

William1Wilson said:


> ...I ? ?...
> 
> ....


Nice & interesting...looks more dressy imho with the white minute hand.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Love it, i have a two piece tan leather zulu so will give it a go


Its ok, but back to black nato i think.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Its ok, but back to black nato i think.


...with pic


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Finally with the Original Tropic rubber Strap! ???

























Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Bomba William
> 
> Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


...Grazie Fabrizio! Thanks! ??



MadsNilsson said:


> Thats really very cool. Should be a standard option.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


...Thanks Mads! ? I think so too! ?



Pazzo said:


> Nice & interesting...looks more dressy imho with the white minute hand.


...I COMPLETELY AGREE with you Pazzo! Grazie! Thanks ?. 
And congratulations for your wonderful Squale! ?


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Pitguy said:


> Really liking this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pooch is cool!


----------



## Bowserboy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Added a Rios 1931 Just strap for the Onda Laguna

thoughts?


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> Added a Rios 1931 Just strap for the Onda Laguna
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> ...,


l like it very much!
What is the width of the buckle end, if I may ask please?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Pazzo said:


> l like it very much!
> What is the width of the buckle end, if I may ask please?


I'm pretty sure its an 18mm buckle.


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

Loving some Squale GMT!


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...All wonderful pieces!!! ?

...Yesterday pics! ???









...and, good Saturday to everyone! ?


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Brand new 1545


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Testing out a new strap on the Squale.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

If anybody is looking for a vintage squale master 1000m, I am selling mine


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

If anybody is looking for a vintage squale master 1000m, I am selling mine


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Datfool989 said:


> Bought on eBay. The end links matching up with the lugs are not flush unfortunately.


This might not be the case for your situation, but double check that the pins are actually in the holes. I had a Squale where the pins seemed to secure the bracelet firmly, but only one pin was actually in the lug hole.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

FishPizza said:


> View attachment 13818883
> 
> 
> Brand new 1545


Nice! Of the 1545 series, that's definitely the one to get.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

on the watch steward


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

nvpliers said:


> This might not be the case for your situation, but double check that the pins are actually in the holes. I had a Squale where the pins seemed to secure the bracelet firmly, but only one pin was actually in the lug hole.


Having the same issue with one of my ATMOS30. But all is well, with a bit of a struggle, manage to seat both pin holes. It's hard, but need to be patient.


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi all. I just picked up this 1521 Squale 50 ATMOS from a WUS member, Cycletroll. Thanks Josh. He reasonably priced and accurately described the watch - and he shipped it minutes after I paid him. Thanks!

The watch runs within superlative specs, as observed on my Timegrapher in 5 different positions. I was looking for a tool driver, with a matte finish, that had a healthy dose of water resistance. This fills the bill, nicely.

The supplied straps are nice, especially the vanilla scented rubber strap. But I wanted to pair it with a band that can play off the orange minute hand. So I went with this particular StrapsCo Rubber Diver strap. It's definitely not a high-end strap, but it wears very comfortably, and it has the quick release pins.


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi all. I just picked up this 1521 Squale 50 ATMOS from a WUS member, Cycletroll. Thanks Josh. He reasonably priced and accurately described the watch - and he shipped it minutes after I paid him. Thanks!

The watch runs within superlative specs, as observed on my Timegrapher in 5 different positions. I was looking for a tool driver, with a matte finish, that had a healthy dose of water resistance. This fills the bill, nicely.

The supplied straps are nice, especially the vanilla scented rubber strap. But I wanted to pair it with a band that can play off the orange minute hand. So I went with this particular StrapsCo Rubber Diver strap. It's definitely not a high-end strap, but it wears very comfortably, and it has the quick release pins.


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Here are pics relating to my previous post. [sorry]


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. This is my first Squale. I've heard people knock Squale quality and rate it below steinhart.

Maybe I got a good one but this watch is leaps and bounds ahead of Steinharts I've previously owned.

Highlights for me are the dial and the bezel insert.


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

This was posted by another member:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My unit has a quality problem one of the endlinks does not fit the lugs well, there is a small gap, see the photo, I think I can live with that.

Here you can see the gap between the endlink and the lug.
View attachment 9003410

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My input hoping that it will help others....

This might not be the case for your situation, but double check that the pins are actually in the holes. I had a Squale where the pins seemed to secure the bracelet firmly, but only one pin was actually in the lug hole. I needed to use a lot of magnification to discover this issue. Then I used the pin side of the watch band tool to force the strap pin into the lug hole.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

nvpliers said:


> This was posted by another member:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> My unit has a quality problem one of the endlinks does not fit the lugs well, there is a small gap, see the photo, I think I can live with that.
> ...


Yep. I've had to do this with every SEL bracelet I've ever installed. However, it does create a nice and tight fitment that wont rattle or move around.


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Yep. I've had to do this with every SEL bracelet I've ever installed. However, it does create a nice and tight fitment that wont rattle or move around.


Yes. Absolutely!


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Double post


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

A Squale 20 ATMOS [with the patina hands and indices]. Got a leather band with the contrasting stitching to hopefully play off of the patina:


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Anyone with a 1545 20atms Vintage Dial? I sold one for a friend last year wish I had the funds to buy it. I felt it was leap above my rootbeer 1545.
Love to see some of the others.

Also is there any definitive production number on them I was told <30?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

FishPizza said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. This is my first Squale. I've heard people knock Squale quality and rate it below steinhart.
> 
> Maybe I got a good one but this watch is leaps and bounds ahead of Steinharts I've previously owned.
> 
> Highlights for me are the dial and the bezel insert.


I just noticed yours has a different dial from my militaire. Yours has a very pronounced rail marking going around the dial, smaller hour markers, and a white box around the date window








Is this a new design? The watch at the gnomon site doesn't have that dial


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

coffeebreak said:


> I just noticed yours has a different dial from my militaire. Yours has a very pronounced rail marking going around the dial, smaller hour markers, and a white box around the date window
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same watch. See my Post #5528. LIW offers this particular model. You're correct in that it has some differences in the dial.


----------



## 66herbanero (Nov 4, 2017)

Since it's so cold here, I thought a little color would remind me of summer!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Classico!!









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing the Bronze 1521...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^like that strap... where did you get it?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^like that strap... where did you get it?


Thanks for the compliment. Here you go:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07965TPRM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

nvpliers said:


> I have the same watch. See my Post #5528. LIW offers this particular model. You're correct in that it has some differences in the dial.


Thanks, that's really interesting. I wonder why squale made dial variants for the militaire. I do wish they'd put hash marks all the way around the bezel though


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale handling the cold quite well...


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

coffeebreak said:


> nvpliers said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same watch. See my Post #5528. LIW offers this particular model. You're correct in that it has some differences in the dial.
> ...


Yep. Same here I'd really like the fully indexed bezel, especially if ceramic.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pan Am GMT









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Back on the wrist after a while.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Back on the wrist after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope there are no copyright issues with our watches (...OK now, just kidding).


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

This guy is back on the wrist!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

On a Skunk NATO...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Big Crown Kermit


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Big Crown Kermit


I'm a sucker for green dials, any straight on shots?


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

A slight mod. The Squale 20 ATMOS Blue Ray now has a black date wheel, and longer hour & minute hands. I left the stock second-hand.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tropic GMT for today...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

20 Atmos Classic Ceramic


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Watch taking a bath.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice strap pairing.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

nvpliers said:


> Nice strap pairing.


Grazie.

Just ripping off the BB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

*Squale Master 600m for sale*

Hi Squale Fans,
Retirement from working life is now just around the corner for me and it is time to start to reduce my divers watch collection to more sensible levels.

Accordingly I will be selling off my collection of Squale Master 600m watches (I will be keeping my assorted 2002's) I purchased all of them directly from Squale Milan (at a very good price) between 2014 and 2016 .

All are all in near perfect or very good condition as they were rarely ever worn . Please note however that the cases on this Master range are hand finished, so there are some slight manufacturing imperfections in the cases that you would not find on a Tudor, Omega or Rolex! All of the watches come with their original rubber leather plus matching Squale leather strap (As pictured) with their original box and papers.

Sorry but the green one is already sold, leaving the Steel/black, Steel/Blue and the Bronze/Grey up for grabs. Looking for US$1500 per watch plus delivery costs. (from Dubai)

PM me if interested and I can send you close ups of the watch you are after. Happy to sell via eBay or Chrono24 (best) for added buyer security

Regards Cameron


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Trying out another leather strap.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

nvpliers said:


> View attachment 13894569
> 
> 
> Trying out another leather strap.


Nice, anyone got any phtotos of this watch on a black rubber strap ?


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Nice, anyone got any phtotos of this watch on a black rubber strap ?


I have a black rubber strap. I'll try to get a pic up today.


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Nice, anyone got any phtotos of this watch on a black rubber strap ?


Here ya go. It's by "Strapsco":


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Two more pics, one on the wrist.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice one Nvpliers looks good. Here's mine on a chunky black nato with the keeper cut off to keep it lower to the wrist.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Have a good Saturday 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nvpliers (Dec 30, 2018)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Nice one Nvpliers looks good. Here's mine on a chunky black nato with the keeper cut off to keep it lower to the wrist.


Very nice. Ahhh. I never thought of removing the keeper. Thanks!


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi guys


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Man I love this watch


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Hammermountain said:


> Man I love this watch
> View attachment 13915509


Me too


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Does anyone know how to replace the bezel and bezel insert? My friend wants to buy a used Squale 50atmos but he probably will have to replace the bezel


----------



## delfonic (Feb 25, 2019)

edchys said:


> View attachment 13883979


How do you like the 60atmos. I'm on the fence of either getting this special edition off Gnomon site or just go with the 1521 polished blue.

Also, do you have a wrist shot?


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Basically impossible to do unless you send it back to Squale. I've tried myself and so has my watchmaker. They don't come off like normal bezels.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> Basically impossible to do unless you send it back to Squale. I've tried myself and so has my watchmaker. They don't come off like normal bezels.


Good to know, many thanks. Anyone had any success changing a date wheel ?

I have a 1545 militaire (black dial) and feel that a black wheel with white numeral would look better. For info i would NEVER attempt this myself .


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Nice one Nvpliers looks good. Here's mine on a chunky black nato with the keeper cut off to keep it lower to the wrist.


^^^ this one ^^^


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Finally caught a shark


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Squale tropic gmt









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Onda left wrist!


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

You are not alone; i have both watches and end up wearing the Squale quite a lot.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Good to know, many thanks. Anyone had any success changing a date wheel ?
> 
> I have a 1545 militaire (black dial) and feel that a black wheel with white numeral would look better. For info i would NEVER attempt this myself .


It's just an eta 2824. Simple job changing a date wheel. I wouldn't do it if you're not experienced tinkering with movements though. Just bring it to a watchmaker.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> It's just an eta 2824. Simple job changing a date wheel. I wouldn't do it if you're not experienced tinkering with movements though. Just bring it to a watchmaker.


Cheers, what would you expect to pay for this service ?


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Cheers, what would you expect to pay for this service ?


I wouldn't pay more than $100.


----------



## Rifish (Aug 5, 2017)

Squale 1521 with Staib mesh bracelet.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Militaire on a forest green Crown & Buckle Chevron strap


----------



## Mateusz P. (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi

Vintage Berios/Squale mod. 2001 100Atm from early 70. #Czasnagłębokości


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Mateusz P. said:


> Hi
> 
> Vintage Berios/Squale mod. 2001 100Atm from early 70. #Czasnagłębokości
> 
> ...


Very cool! I am looking forward to the translated book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Luv the white on this almost enamel like









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

pepepatryk said:


>


You had to show me up...sir! I like the strap and the Alpha. Sure beats my Subaru steering wheel.


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

anrex said:


> You had to show me up...sir! I like the strap and the Alpha. Sure beats my Subaru steering wheel.


Hehhe Thanks Man  Now is Your turn


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Just joined.

I'm really enjoying this one.

There is no "Squale" engraved on the case side of mine (good IMO). Is that something Squale dropped or is it a feature of the LE models?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

My one and only Squale GMT 









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Charging lume in a garden sun spot earlier


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

On a British Khaki AlphaShark


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

1545 militaire on phoenix admiralty grey


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

-duplicate entry pls delete.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burningelephant (Mar 11, 2019)

Squale 1000 Master or no Squale... 
Tavalor 100 atmos, the closest comparison was a Felsers sold a couple of years ago, and of course the Squale Master









Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A5010 med Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Looks like a squale master second generation case. However your crown is 100% replaced.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, any *UK* Squale owners on here had their automatic Squale serviced? Just wondering :

1) Where you took/sent it for service?
2) How often this should be done?
3) How much does it cost?

Mine's a grand total of 3 months old but just preparing myself for the future experience and financial outlay.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all

Just got a 1521 blue polished (new). This is the last version with 120clicks bezel. I had a 1521 in the past with 60 clicks bezel.

On the 120clicks there is some play vertically in the bezel - i dont recall any play in my former 1521. 

Did you notice as well some play? Retightning of the screws could help?

Thx

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

The screws don't actually tighten the bezel. Don't mess with them. I broke a screw that way.


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

Rob,
1. Page & Cooper are the 'official' UK Squale AD. They offer servicing of both vintage and more modern Squale watches. Given that all the main stream Squales have a ETA 2824 movements, then any competent mechanical watch repairer can service or repair one but P&C have the gaskets if case /dial waterproof seals need replaced to guarantee 100% future waterproof integrity . 
2. Minimum every 5 to 10 years. Most owners don't ever bother until there is some issue!
3. Depends on the work involved but plan for 120-150 quid and you wont be far out.

In summary unless you accidentally damage of magnetize the watch you should be good to go for the 5 to 10 years!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

had steinhart and squale.. had to get rid of one... steinhart is now with a new owner... still love my squale..


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Cameron Walker said:


> Rob,
> 1. Page & Cooper are the 'official' UK Squale AD. They offer servicing of both vintage and more modern Squale watches. Given that all the main stream Squales have a ETA 2824 movements, then any competent mechanical watch repairer can service or repair one but P&C have the gaskets if case /dial waterproof seals need replaced to guarantee 100% future waterproof integrity .
> 2. Minimum every 5 to 10 years. Most owners don't ever bother until there is some issue!
> 3. Depends on the work involved but plan for 120-150 quid and you wont be far out.
> ...


Thanks Cameron, big help cheers.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Militaire on the night/harvest Chevron strap today


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

coffeebreak said:


> Militaire on the night/harvest Chevron strap today


Got any more pics?? I have been considering buying this strap for the same watch, GREAT combo.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Got any more pics?? I have been considering buying this strap for the same watch, GREAT combo.


It's a great strap. Feels exactly like the Tudor fabric strap. This one even looks like the colors of the BB58's fabric strap. Keep in mind it's not black though, it's a very dark blue


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Seiko Madness has just joined this club.


----------



## Croatan128 (Mar 6, 2016)

new addition


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

@watchesoff posted an insta pic with the tropics strap from @watchgecko which made me order one myself. Can't wait to pair it together...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## delfonic (Feb 25, 2019)

morning all. i'm officially part of the unofficial squale owners club. lol.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Seiko Madness said:


> Seiko Madness has just joined this club.


Possibly the most underrated watch in the Squale lineup. 
I'm not even a fan of black watches and I've been contemplating buying this one. I think it's the 2nd best looking Squale (after the matte/opaco 1521). 
I love that Beretta does the PVD coating too. I'm friends with duck hunters who put their black Berettas through hell in the swamps and those coatings hold up year after year.


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...When perfection takes shape, finally with its original bracelet 
❤ 🦈🖤🦈 ❤


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Posted on the gram this morning (and only four years after they first leaked shots of it).










I was interested then. Not so much anymore. Especially at almost $2000 USD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Posted on the gram this morning (and only four years after they first leaked shots of it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn- I was interested until I saw the very last part of your message... $2000 no way


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

mydemise said:


> Damn- I was interested until I saw the very last part of your message... $2000 no way


My math was a bit off. 1800 at the current exchange rate. But still overpriced imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, the new Zodiac GMT is in that same neighborhood price wise ($1,700), and some micros such a Farer are also nearly that much. The price might also go down a bit once it hits retailers.

I'll give this Giramondo a plus for having the 24 hour scale on the rehaut and using a diver's countdown bezel. I'll give it a minus for not having a fully indexed bezel.

I'd be a lot more interested if Squale used an in-house modified movement to provide a GMT with a jump hour hand (as Alpina does). If it uses the more common ETA 2893-2 (as I suspect), the value diminishes a bit in my eye.

I'd also want to know how this is different than their current 30 Atmos GMT's (@ $800 USD) beyond just the bezel insert color and dial.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Posted on the gram this morning (and only four years after they first leaked shots of it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would've preferred it with a black dial (though I'm not a fan of red watches either way). And yes, that price is too steep imo.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Iron swan said:


> Would've preferred it with a black dial (though I'm not a fan of red watches either way). And yes, that price is too steep imo.


The original prototypes were black dial/black bezel and black dial/red bezel. Agree the black dial would look much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm Caribbean bound in 17 days. Guess who's coming along?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Iron swan said:


> Would've preferred it with a black dial (though I'm not a fan of red watches either way). And yes, that price is too steep imo.


Ditto.

But it otherwise does look cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Who needs Basel World when you got one of these.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

my vintage ceramic


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New Gnomon issue...


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

My watch gecko's tropic strap is here. And my my.. what a beauty. I have a similar uncle seiko's tropic strap and this beats it out of the tropics.. very soft and comfy, boots some tropic scent too. (think pineapple)


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

My watch gecko's tropic strap is here. And my my.. what a beauty. I have a similar uncle seiko's tropic strap and this beats it out of the tropics.. very soft and comfy, boots some tropic scent too. (think pineapple) 
View attachment 14008727


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

1970s thick case version
https://i.imgur.com/brvIok3.jpg

And a water damaged FuBR tritium era Squale with a fun custom redial and different hands. 
https://i.imgur.com/Gak6fxj.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/JVKYR5W.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/WWbFDPU.jpg


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

——


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

liquidtension said:


> My watch gecko's tropic strap is here. And my my.. what a beauty. I have a similar uncle seiko's tropic strap and this beats it out of the tropics.. very soft and comfy, boots some tropic scent too. (think pineapple)
> View attachment 14008727


Looks great, tempted, any more pics?


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

liquidtension said:


> My watch gecko's tropic strap is here. And my my.. what a beauty. I have a similar uncle seiko's tropic strap and this beats it out of the tropics.. very soft and comfy, boots some tropic scent too. (think pineapple)
> View attachment 14008727


Looks great, tempted, any more pics ?


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

liquidtension said:


> My watch gecko's tropic strap is here. And my my.. what a beauty. I have a similar uncle seiko's tropic strap and this beats it out of the tropics.. very soft and comfy, boots some tropic scent too. (think pineapple)
> View attachment 14008727


Looks great, tempted to buy one for mine, any more pics?


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Whoops (x3)


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Whoops (x3)


I have been having double post issues lately too? Not sure whats going on?


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Seems to be happening very often. this double triple post.. you can check out @watchesoff in instagram..there's a number of pics with this strap. Thats what got me into getting it too!

Here's one from him.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

francorx said:


> I have been having double post issues lately too? Not sure whats going on?


Using Tapatalk ....the first time i hit reply / send , it said 'reply failed' so like an idiot i hit it again...same reply. I then exited and typed in new message which worked. When i looked at the thread treble trouble ! Since then Ive had a stern word with myself


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just received


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Bund cases are amazing!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Using Tapatalk ....the first time i hit reply / send , it said 'reply failed' so like an idiot i hit it again...same reply. I then exited and typed in new message which worked. When i looked at the thread treble trouble ! Since then Ive had a stern word with myself


I upload directly from the phone via browser, the same happened and ignoring the error message ended it, but not anymore,
I have no idea why I'm back to the double posting now, but it is unnerving ..


----------



## ellioth (Jul 26, 2015)

Loving the mesh!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Modded a Tropic with Maio insert. Taadaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! Looks good if I say so myself.


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Presenting the Tropic modded with Maio insert, the "Batman Vintage"


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Loving this combo today.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Walking in the Metro Park, and working on my Acid Rain patina. The rain water in Cleveland is much suberb (...just kidding...I love this town!).


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone know where I could pick up the 20 ATMOS Heritage version? Gnomon seems to be out of stock. Any other dealers carry them?


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Usafwolfe said:


> Anyone know where I could pick up the 20 ATMOS Heritage version? Gnomon seems to be out of stock. Any other dealers carry them?


You can email gnonom and ask them, sometimes they have stocks coming in but not updated on the website yet.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Joined the Squale Crowd with a polished 1521.....nice, clear, clean watch!

The blue is stunning.

Ordered up a 20mm Borealis orange rubber strap to try out options......

HELPFUL HINT: Wrist size is 6.75"


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Erion929 said:


> Joined the Squale Crowd with a polished 1521.....nice, clear, clean watch!
> 
> The blue is stunning.
> 
> Ordered up a 20mm Borealis orange rubber strap to try out options......


Congrats and welcome. I absolutely love mine. The Borealis strap will look great.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

dbl post


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

My today's watch 









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

branl33 said:


> Presenting the Tropic modded with Maio insert, the "Batman Vintage"
> 
> View attachment 14019573


Where did you get that insert? I think it looks really good !

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Where did you get that insert? I think it looks really good !
> 
> Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


Squale original from shop


----------



## Bowserboy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

According to Gnomon, there are 10 issue orange dials that are from Squale's new old stock (per Gnomon's description). Feel that this maybe a collectors piece, but I have been wrong before on speculation.


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Another inspired Mod. The Squale "Ghost" Ceramica GMT aka Jesse Mod. Tropic bezel insert with Tropic cyclops crystal.


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

My new Alpine Green GMT Ceramica. Thanks again to branl33 for the great transaction. Excuse the dust. Wanted to post a quick pic..


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

God, I love this dial...


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

30 Atmos Classic Ceramic just came in the mail earlier today.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

su3


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

robertpg said:


> View attachment 14041059
> 30 Atmos Classic Ceramic just came in the mail earlier today.


I love mine, congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

hsdriver said:


> My new Alpine Green GMT Ceramica. Thanks again to branl33 for the great transaction. Excuse the dust. Wanted to post a quick pic..
> 
> View attachment 14035839


Gotta say I'm a fan the size is pretty good, the color is perfect and the price is reasonable, how do squale bracelets compete quality wise?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

Bracelet is very nice and substantial. Adjustment & sizing is made simple via screwed links instead of the usual pins found in this price range. Clasp also has 4 micro adjustments. |>|>|>


----------



## Tex Fazio (Mar 5, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Late bloomer here!









Inviato dal mio Pixel utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

Shiver me timbers!


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Cameron Walker said:


> View attachment 14045635
> 
> 
> Shiver me timbers!


Nice crew


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Squale Batman Vintage.

It's kinda cool they named the modification after me aka Sandy Mod









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## jeremydw (Sep 26, 2009)

First Squale - loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Squale sea day


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

60 Atmos is the perfect sizr for me, znd a very nice design









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment 14066987












View attachment 14066995
View attachment 14066997






View attachment 14067001


Trying out straps on my new 1521 fumoso and my 1521 blue matte. These are definitely some of my favorite watches ever.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14067023


I believe you are liking that watch. Nice selection. I wonder who pushed you over that edge for making such a hasty move. Wear her in good health!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

anrex said:


> I believe you are liking that watch. Nice selection. I wonder who pushed you over that edge for making such a hasty move. Wear her in good health!


Yes, I wonder who it could have been... ^ lol ^ Thanks man!


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

My first Squale..


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Erion929 said:


> View attachment 14026817
> View attachment 14026787
> 
> 
> ...


Got the orange Borealis and put it on the Squale. May just reserve that one for weekend fun, lol. Or I may put the Borealis on my Gen1 orange Seiko Monster instead...


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Just got my chromexcel horween strap from @ nomadwatchworks. Pretty cheap for it. 22USD


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Anybody have a black DLC 1545 they're willing to part with?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Haven't rocked this guy in a while. Still love that bezel, especially when it decides to go full blood in overcast lighting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great price.Its to bad the ale is over..


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

$22.00. &#55357;&#56883; Missed it



liquidtension said:


> Just got my chromexcel horween strap from @ nomadwatchworks. Pretty cheap for it. 22USD
> View attachment 14073239


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14067023


Love this watch.. 🔥
I should of purchased one when I had the chance..


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

I like that band.. Where did you get it?



anrex said:


> According to Gnomon, there are 10 issue orange dials that are from Squale's new old stock (per Gnomon's description). Feel that this maybe a collectors piece, but I have been wrong before on speculation.


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice looking strap.. does G. from Greece have a site, sell on Ebay, or Etsy?



HaymondWong said:


> new strap by G. in Greece...
> squale by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

snowmon34 said:


> I like that band.. Where did you get it?


Sir,
Here is the link:
https://www.watchgecko.com/sailcloth-dive-strap-by-geckota.php


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

snowmon34 said:


> Love this watch.. ?
> I should of purchased one when I had the chance..


Sir,
I believe Gnomon's restocked this watch a couple of days ago. Still available:

Squale Watches - 50 ATMOS Fumoso - Special Edition


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

I had a chance to buy it for 695 on the secondary market and passed to buy another watch..
thank you for the link



anrex said:


> Sir,
> I believe Gnomon's restocked this watch a couple of days ago. Still available:
> 
> Squale Watches - 50 ATMOS Fumoso - Special Edition


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anybody familiar with the Meyhofer Torino 20 mm Milanese mesh band?
Has anybody purchased one for their 1521?
It looks a lot like the Squale mesh band..


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)

duplicate


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

So, I've stalked this forum thread for some years now and since I mostly hang out on a Swedish watch forum I've never bothered with creating an account here. I see tons of knowledge here so I was thinking that maybe it was time to join the community and for me to present myself. I haven't been collecting for so long but since I first started enjoying watches I've become a huge fan of Squale. I love the rich history and all their super cool pieces from the 60's and 70's. I currently own six Squale watches (on is inbound so not represented below) but I would think that there are more to come!

Here are some pictures of my current collection:

1545 Militaire "Blancpain mod" (black date wheel and hands from the Blu Puro)








1545 30 Atmos Tropic GMT








1521 Ocean Blue








60 Atmos sunburst grey








Vintage 2002








Cheers /M


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

Love that Blainpain Mod. Very Cool!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Love the Blancpain Mod too, very cool idea. 
@ MaBr, did you get the hands directly from Squale ?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

My 1521 was waiting for me last night, when we arrived home from vacation, so I'm officially in Club Squale. Wow, I love this watch, its just the right size. I love a polished case, so that fits the bill as well. Wears just right on my 7.5" wrist. This one was found NOS here in the for sale section. (and replaced an outgoing orange Helson Turtle).

My 20 mm Helson straps all fit nicely, and my Damasko leather.

Shh, don't tell Damasko. I moved the awesome signed Squale buckle to this vintage brown strap. This will definitely be my winter strap.





Next up is this orange Erika's MN. This goes on for beach use (I love these straps, no more NATO's for me)





And the pièce de ré·sis·tance, my brushed Staib divers clasp bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy at heart and love the Staib mesh product. Squale sells only a brushed finish mesh (that I can discern). This one is also brushed, but I polished the solid bar ends to match the case. This will be my go to for the rest of the summer (other than beach weeks).


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

darklight111 said:


> Love the Blancpain Mod too, very cool idea.
> @ MaBr, did you get the hands directly from Squale ?


Thanks! I got them from Gnomon who had to make a special order from Squale. Me and another guy did the same mod so we ordered two sets of hands. No problems at all and they where very helpful.


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

My first Squale - Onda Mezzanotte. It's a pretty thing....


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

awrose said:


> My first Squale - Onda Mezzanotte. It's a pretty thing....
> View attachment 14095305


Looks great! More photo please


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...The Diver's King ???


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday:-!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Damm boys, two days without a post. Let’s see those Squale’s...


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

pepepatryk said:


> Looks great! More photo please


A few more Mezzanote photos then. Although to be perfectly honest it's not really a very midnight blue dial, more of a blue-grey. I don't mind though....


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

How about an artsy Squale pic?


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

awrose said:


> A few more Mezzanote photos then. Although to be perfectly honest it's not really a very midnight blue dial, more of a blue-grey. I don't mind though....


Still its very nice Thanks and congrats!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

coffeebreak said:


> How about an artsy Squale pic?


I like that.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ that looks great!

I keep going back and forth on whether or not to pull the trigger on this watch. I love the look and already have a 60 atmos so I know I love the watch. But I keep trying to no do double in my collection and I'm not sure this watch is "different" enough from my cyan 60 atmos to justify over a grand. Looks so good though.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing a dirty strap, and the dirty Cuyahoga River in the backdrop


----------



## Burningelephant (Mar 11, 2019)

Only Lumens  Tavalor Squale Master 100 Atmos









Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A5010 med Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Just tonic water here....and Tito's. It's Friday!


----------



## G-SPAIN (Dec 2, 2017)

Hey, anybody knows where to get inserts for the 50 atmos? Mine has lots of scratches and I would like to change it. As far as I know if you want the original you must buy bezel + insert, but I was wondering if there are other options out there like dagaz. Thanks.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

G-SPAIN said:


> Hey, anybody knows where to get inserts for the 50 atmos? Mine has lots of scratches and I would like to change it. As far as I know if you want the original you must buy bezel + insert, but I was wondering if there are other options out there like dagaz. Thanks.


Have you tried asking Squale directly?
https://www.squale.de/en/Contact


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking good, all! I should have never sold by 1545 a few years ago... urgh. But, that orange 50 Atmos is starting to call, anrex and riff raff... looks great on both straps!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Twehttam said:


> Looking good, all! I should have never sold by 1545 a few years ago... urgh. But, that orange 50 Atmos is starting to call, anrex and riff raff... looks great on both straps!


The more I wear my orange 50, the less I want to wear my other watches. I have a Doxa 1200T incoming, but wonder if I can take the 50 off.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

riff raff said:


> Twehttam said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good, all! I should have never sold by 1545 a few years ago... urgh. But, that orange 50 Atmos is starting to call, anrex and riff raff... looks great on both straps!
> ...


I'd love to see a side by side pic when you get the Doxa. I wonder if the shade of orange differs.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

1545 vintage ceramica. It's been a faithful accurate time teller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Great photos again, guys. Love me a Squale. 

Qq: for a 6.5” wrist, should I stick to the 1545? I know there’s a lot of personal preference here, but does the 1521 wear noticeably larger?


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

MaBr said:


> So, I've stalked this forum thread for some years now and since I mostly hang out on a Swedish watch forum I've never bothered with creating an account here. I see tons of knowledge here so I was thinking that maybe it was time to join the community and for me to present myself. I haven't been collecting for so long but since I first started enjoying watches I've become a huge fan of Squale. I love the rich history and all their super cool pieces from the 60's and 70's. I currently own six Squale watches (on is inbound so not represented below) but I would think that there are more to come!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my current collection:
> 
> ...


Man that looks incredible! Well done sir, bravo! 
Would love to see Gnomon offer this configuration.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Back on the Erikas for summer, out for some evening errands in the MGB.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

riff raff said:


> Back on the Erikas for summer, out for some evening errands in the MGB.
> 
> View attachment 14129059


Looks fantastic Sir! Still need to place the orange MN strap on my orange dial 1521. You convinced me to try this combination. I love Erika's MN straps, where I can not rave enough...


----------



## mdost03 (Sep 10, 2017)

Wanted to share my recent pickup, Squale Matic in Cyan with no orange minute hand.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

mdost03 said:


> Wanted to share my recent pickup, Squale Matic in Cyan with no orange minute hand.
> 
> View attachment 14130439
> 
> ...


wow no orange hand... where did you find this? ltd? I'd assume so.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Two old Squale derivatives


----------



## mdost03 (Sep 10, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> wow no orange hand... where did you find this? ltd? I'd assume so.


Got it from a member on here. He contacted Gnomon and they said it was a custom one they had made for a customer.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

I recently saw a video on youtube from 2019 Basilea watch show?!, and something caught my eye. At the 40:51 minute mark of this video (



), I believe the owner of Squale says that they are creating what looks like a fantastic watch for the 60th anniversary of the partnership with Von Buren family and i believe its 39mm. I wonder if it will be released to the public?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

md29 said:


> I recently saw a video on youtube from 2019 Basilea watch show?!, and something caught my eye. At the 40:51 minute mark of this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ), I believe the owner of Squale says that they are creating what looks like a fantastic watch for the 60th anniversary of the partnership with Von Buren family and i believe its 39mm. I wonder if it will be released to the public?


Looks interesting!


----------



## CharlieMein (Nov 5, 2017)

awrose said:


> pepepatryk said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! More photo please
> ...


Very nice watch.

Is the black bezel really as dark and matte as in your photos? Or are the indices a little bit shinier/glossier like in the gnomon watches promo video here: 




Are you able to post a few more photos in natural light to show off the bezel?

I'm quite keen on the watch but just want to see see a few more photos before I make any decisions!

Thanks!


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

CharlieMein said:


> Very nice watch.
> 
> Is the black bezel really as dark and matte as in your photos? Or are the indices a little bit shinier/glossier like in the gnomon watches promo video here:
> 
> ...


The bezel looks very different in different lighting situations - it's definitely got glossy numbers and a matte background, but when you don't have light hitting it directly they don't always stand out at all - it's gorgeous, don't get me wrong, but if highly legible bezel markings are a requirement, this may not be the right watch.
View attachment 14137237

View attachment 14137239


----------



## CharlieMein (Nov 5, 2017)

awrose said:


> The bezel looks very different in different lighting situations - it's definitely got glossy numbers and a matte background, but when you don't have light hitting it directly they don't always stand out at all - it's gorgeous, don't get me wrong, but if highly legible bezel markings are a requirement, this may not be the right watch.
> View attachment 14137237
> 
> View attachment 14137239


Thank you. It is definitely nice!


----------



## CharlieMein (Nov 5, 2017)

awrose said:


> The bezel looks very different in different lighting situations - it's definitely got glossy numbers and a matte background, but when you don't have light hitting it directly they don't always stand out at all - it's gorgeous, don't get me wrong, but if highly legible bezel markings are a requirement, this may not be the right watch.
> View attachment 14137237
> 
> View attachment 14137239


Thank you. It is definitely nice!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Not warm here yet, but the wife put out our shell collection on the patio, dreaming of snorkeling in warm waters
View attachment 14139565


----------



## Rifish (Aug 5, 2017)

I have two 1521 watches: polished blue and black pvd version. I'm thinking of upgrading the pvd one for Oris Aquis 39.5 mm version. Does anyone have experience of both of these? Would you say that Oris Aquis is an upgrade (for example finishing) for Squale 1521? I know that Oris has Sellita movement and Squale has ETA whis is a bit turn of thing for Oris.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Rifish said:


> ... Would you say that Oris Aquis is an upgrade (for example finishing) for Squale 1521? ...


Personally, I do not think so.


----------



## Rifish (Aug 5, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> Rifish said:
> 
> 
> > ... Would you say that Oris Aquis is an upgrade (for example finishing) for Squale 1521? ...
> ...


Thanks for reply. Can you say why you don't think so?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Loving the RB


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Rifish said:


> I have two 1521 watches: polished blue and black pvd version. I'm thinking of upgrading the pvd one for Oris Aquis 39.5 mm version. Does anyone have experience of both of these? Would you say that Oris Aquis is an upgrade (for example finishing) for Squale 1521? I know that Oris has Sellita movement and Squale has ETA whis is a bit turn of thing for Oris.


Wow tough question.....

I have an Oris Aquis Small Seconds and two Squales, a 60 atmos and a 50 atmos Onda Laguna (so based off the 1521 case but with the all stainless bezel) I have to say I love all three. I prefer the Oris by a bit over the 50 atmos but then again I prefer the Squale 60 atmos over the Oris but a touch too.

The Oris will have the pro of having much nice straps and/or bracelet OEM options (however you will be stuck with OEM or custom), the Oris in my experience has better lume. Case finishing is roughly equal but more work goes into the Oris case design. I will give the Oris the edge on the bezel as well, presuming the model you're looking at has the ceramic insert.

On both of my Squales the dial fit and finish is nicer, which includes the markers which are applied on both the Onda and 60 atmos series whereas they are printed on the typical 1521. The applied markers on the Oris are pretty nice tbh. The Squale also takes it in terms of comfort and while the case design isn't as detailed as the Oris, the Squale case shape is lovely and iconic. It fits the wrist superbly. I find my Squale crystals to be just a bit nicer than the Oris (the domed 60 atmos crystal is amazing).

So there is no wrong answer. If I were you I think I would prefer to have both an Oris and a Squale in my collection rather than 2 of the same Squales just in different colors. They are all great watches and you can't go wrong. But that's what I would personally do.

If I could only have one it would be the Squale 60 atmos, the Oris and then the Squale 50atmos in that order.


----------



## Rifish (Aug 5, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> Wow tough question.....
> 
> I have an Oris Aquis Small Seconds and two Squales, a 60 atmos and a 50 atmos Onda Laguna (so based off the 1521 case but with the all stainless bezel) I have to say I love all three. I prefer the Oris by a bit over the 50 atmos but then again I prefer the Squale 60 atmos over the Oris but a touch too.
> 
> ...


Yes, though question, but great answer. Thank you very much for you thoughts. I think I will sell pvd 50Atmos but I will be still proud owner of polished blue 50Atmos.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Giving some love to the 1545 militaire!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

````


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Thinking of selling my 1521... I love it, but after acquiring a Seiko SKX013, the Squale just feels too big for me! Both are polished, black-dial divers, so I don't think I'll miss it too terribly. Plus the funds could go toward a dress watch--I don't have a proper dress watch in the collection.
Tell me it's not a mistake!


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

I do not own a Squale, but I want to, Soooo, considering we all have different sensibilities, taste, etc., what would a good first Squale be ? Keep it simple ? Go for a limited edition ? Curious as to how veteran Squale owners feel - many thanks !


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Vault said:


> I do not own a Squale, but I want to, Soooo, considering we all have different sensibilities, taste, etc., what would a good first Squale be ? Keep it simple ? Go for a limited edition ? Curious as to how veteran Squale owners feel - many thanks !


I don't think there is a best "first Squale". If you want one, you must have seen and been attracted to at least one if not more than one of the models. Go with one of those and be happy!

For me personally I'm not a big fan of the models that are similar looking to Rolex. I think most would say something in the 50atmos family.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> ...
> 
> ... I think most would say something in the 50atmos family.


Agreed.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

My two vintage Squale, the 2002 and the Sigel Super Squale! So happy with these two. 









View attachment 14171813


















View attachment 14171819


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

eleven pass said:


> Thinking of selling my 1521... I love it, but after acquiring a Seiko SKX013, the Squale just feels too big for me! Both are polished, black-dial divers, so I don't think I'll miss it too terribly. Plus the funds could go toward a dress watch--I don't have a proper dress watch in the collection.
> Tell me it's not a mistake!


Big mistake by my experience. The movement in the Seiko would be a major downgrade (I would never own another 7s26). The overall experience is not in the same league as the Squale.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Pazzo said:


> Agreed.


I second (or third) the suggestion of the 50Atmos family.

I know people like the 20 Atmos / Rolex Sub homage line, and those watches probably serve to help keep the lights on at Squale, but in my opinion the 50 Atmos case is _the_ iconic design to the brand.

Yes, the crown is a bit fiddly to operate, but it also disappears into the case with little chance of impact during activities so I'll accept it as a positive.

The case fits those of us with average wrist sizes well. It looks good on nearly any type strap or bracelet (I prefer mesh).

Next to Seiko, it is one of the few watches available new for less than $1,000 with true historical design pedigree.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

eleven pass said:


> Thinking of selling my 1521... I love it, but after acquiring a Seiko SKX013, the Squale just feels too big for me! Both are polished, black-dial divers, so I don't think I'll miss it too terribly. Plus the funds could go toward a dress watch--I don't have a proper dress watch in the collection.
> Tell me it's not a mistake!


To be clear, I am a big Seiko fan. I own 7 to only 1 Squale, but even I cannot see replacing a 1521 with an SKX013.

The SKX013 is a really good $200-ish watch. The 1521 is a really good $800-ish watch.

The only way I could see this is if:
1) you have very slim wrists and simply like 37mm divers (there aren't that many ISO divers in that size, so this Seiko is a good choice in that regard)
2) you want a "beater" dive watch you can replace easily and don't care if it gets banged up (let's face it, you can buy 4 SKX013's to 1 Squale 1521)

As for the dress watch, if you just want one, that is cool. That said, I work for a very large multi-national corporation and I see very few "dress" watches in my business environment so it is really more a style choice more than a practical necessity. Buy what you like. In reality, the only one who will ever notice is you.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I may have to sell my regular Opaco 1521. I just got this one in and I think I like it better:


----------



## Cameron Walker (Jul 1, 2016)

Vault,
I have a large collection of Squale, both new and vintage so I can speak from personal experience. The 2002a was my own particular favorite for many years, they simply have IMO way better build and finish quality than the 1521 and 1545 and makes a great second hand buy as the resale values are soft due to being an acquired taste (lug-less case) and large size at 44mm. As a great all rounder the 1521 is pretty hard to beat as it is simply just a classic case shape and look. The polarizing 1545 is great value and they are very popular due to their Submariner looks (more Tudor or vintage Rolex Sub rather than new Rolex Sub.) . The 1621 is also a great watch, like a 1521 on steroids but again the 44mm size puts many people off. 
If I had to chose as a first buy I would go 1521 and get the Squale signed steel mesh, rubber and leather strap options with it. This will help enable far more dress versatility and allow you to wear the watch to fit any occasion (Dress, Casual & Outdoors) . 
PS Be warned the 1521 might turn you into a strap junkie. LOL!


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

No vintage but 2 beautiful modern examples.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

restorer2001 said:


> No vintage but 2 beautiful modern examples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


g

Just so happens.....:-!


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone with a SqualeMatic 60 in grey or galaxy blue that wants to move on, let me know!!! I'm always late to the party!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Pool and 500m watch is ready for holiday visitors. I only need to go down to 12', but better safe than sorry.


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

haejuk said:


> I may have to sell my regular Opaco 1521. I just got this one in and I think I like it better:
> 
> View attachment 14173111


Nice score! I prefer that it has no screws in the bezel. I wish squale would go back to the screwless bezels. A really clean unique piece you have there. I saw one listed for a great price lately - looks like you may have landed that one.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day from NY, glad to be going home on this beautiful morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi guys, its me again


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I had these two together for a short time and thought I would take some comparison shots. Looks like the bezel on the Originale is a bit different. It is also 60 clicks rather than 120 clicks of the regular 1521. 
Also, does anyone else think the Originale's case is blasted a little darker than the regular Opaco? Or is it just that the Originale has darker colored dial/bezel?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Dp


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

haejuk said:


> I had these two together for a short time and thought I would take some comparison shots. Looks like the bezel on the Originale is a bit different. It is also 60 clicks rather than 120 clicks of the regular 1521.
> Also, does anyone else think the Originale's case is blasted a little darker than the regular Opaco? Or is it just that the Originale has darker colored dial/bezel?
> 
> View attachment 14184009
> ...


The profiling on those lugs really look sharp. It's a great look. 
I'm not that crazy about faux lume though. Which Did you keep?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm going to keep the Originale. I really like the deep black dial with orange accents. When I got the regular 1521 in 2018 I ran across the Originale while researching. I wanted to get one, but they were all sold out around the end of 2016 as there had only been 99 made. I went with the 1521 Opaco at the time and just happened upon a great deal for the Originale in the past week or so. 

It also always bothered me that the dial on the regular 1521 Opaco was dark gray and not quite black.


----------



## kilo40 (Jul 1, 2014)

I wasn't even aware that there was an unofficial Squale Owners club... so have at it!!


----------



## kilo40 (Jul 1, 2014)

Removing double post...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

On Watchgecko polished Gallox mesh


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14185793
> 
> 
> On Watchgecko polished Gallox mesh


Both of these straps are from Watchgecko. I do like their straps, but have yet to purchased a metal bracelet from them.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

anrex said:


> Both of these straps are from Watchgecko. I do like their straps, but have yet to purchased a metal bracelet from them.











I highly recommend it. The bracelet looks great and is very comfortable. It's also much cheaper than the staib or squale mesh. I've owned several staibs in the past, and the quality seems similar.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14186159
> 
> 
> I highly recommend it. The bracelet looks great and is very comfortable. It's also much cheaper than the staib or squale mesh. I've owned several staibs in the past, and the quality seems similar.


Thank you for your input. Funny, I was on WatchGecko's site last week, and actually had this mesh in the cart selection. Never finished the order nonetheless. Now, I may go back and complete the order; but I do have the Squale mesh which is placing me on the fence for this decision.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

For today thou, I'm wearing the Squale leather.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

I sadly had to let go my Heritage and my Tropic earlier this year in order to buy another watch that was on the top on my list. But I like Squale too much to not have at least one piece in the collection. Excellent watches for the price, and the craftsmanship, and the history, and their logo that I really like, etc.

So...here it is, my new Squale, received yesterday from Gnomon. I decided to go with one of their classic and this watch is even better than all the reviews and pictures I saw online. Talking about Gnomon...I bought many watches (too many? A debate for another day) from them and my experience was always extremely positive.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Oups... I talk, I talk and no picture.

View attachment 14190811


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

PKC said:


> I sadly had to let go my Heritage and my Tropic earlier this year in order to buy another watch that was on the top on my list. But I like Squale too much to not have at least one piece in the collection. Excellent watches for the price, and the craftsmanship, and the history, and their logo that I really like, etc.
> 
> So...here it is, my new Squale, received yesterday from Gnomon. I decided to go with one of their classic and this watch is even better than all the reviews and pictures I saw online. Talking about Gnomon...I bought many watches (too many? A debate for another day) from them and my experience was always extremely positive.


Congratulations PKC on your new watch. Just wore my blue a day-before-yesterday. Love that watch with all that blue.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

God, I can not stop wearing these Squales. Someday I will go back to my other watches.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Finally a member of Club 1521 with my new 50 Atmos Fumoso


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

coffeebreak said:


> Finally a member of Club 1521 with my new 50 Atmos Fumoso


That is my favorite 1521 variant. I bought one as soon as I saw them announced back in February.

You can now follow me down the same rabbit hole I'm on - straps. It looks great on the Squale mesh (obviously). It looks great on the Squale tropic rubber (love the orange accents, but it is a bit short). It looks great on ISO-type rubber straps (black and blue ToxicNATOs Magnums look good). The Bonetto Cinturini 285 (mine is dark blue) looks great. I'm now running a dark blue Scurfa rubber strap which I like.

I've actually yet to find a strap that doesn't look good on this watch.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Ryeguy said:


> You can now follow me down the same rabbit hole I'm on - straps.
> 
> I've actually yet to find a strap that doesn't look good on this watch.


I was just thinking that today, this watch would wear well with a lot of different straps. I actually went into gnomon to look at the Steinhart OVM39 and the Squale Onda Mezzanotte, but I'm much happier to have snagged this one instead.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

coffeebreak said:


> I was just thinking that today, this watch would wear well with a lot of different straps. I actually went into gnomon to look at the Steinhart OVM39 and the Squale Onda Mezzanotte, but I'm much happier to have snagged this one instead.


Here is mine on the Scurfa rubber for reference


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


This is one of my favorites by Squale. I just wish it was in the 1521 case. I can't quite make that size. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Ryeguy said:


> Here is mine on the Scurfa rubber for reference
> View attachment 14196287
> 
> View attachment 14196279


This looks great! I really should have shopped for some extra straps while I was in Gnomon


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Have a lovely Sunday everyone.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Since there is some strap play here, I'll bit with a MN strap...


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

coffeebreak said:


> This looks great! I really should have shopped for some extra straps while I was in Gnomon


Anders offered me a discount to buy my Squale mesh when I purchased my watch. Given your purchase was so recent, maybe he would extend the same offer to you?

@ anrex - looks great on that MN strap. Looks like I might be ordering another from Erika.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Wearing my Squale 1521 today:


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah, i know, its me again  but i love my Squale sooo much. Such a great holiday watch


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Onda Mezzanote, trying a BluShark pajama strap...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Fumoso...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

couple new natos from BluShark



pardon the Borealis sneaking in...


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

coffeebreak said:


>


Just saw this in another thread where OP was asking if he should switch out his blue bezel for a black one and if folks thought that would look good. Someone forwarded a pic of this version and I think OP fell out of his chair. Awesome combination.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

meking said:


> Just saw this in another thread where OP was asking if he should switch out his blue bezel for a black one and if folks thought that would look good. Someone forwarded a pic of this version and I think OP fell out of his chair. Awesome combination.


Pure awesomeness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment 14207887
View attachment 14207889


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment 14208239


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Tre squali


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th``


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gaiRfE]


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

We're at Panama City Beach, FL this week. The water is nice and warm, so the 50A is going to get salty.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Great picture!

You gotta be quick on those. I'd been waiting for them to come back into stock at Gnomon. I saw the other day they finally were, hesitated another day or two to make up my mind to buy it, and then they were out of stock again. Doh.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Walking along the beach with the kids,looking for crabs. I don't need a flashlight with my 1521


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Fresh from Marc's restock:


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

LOVE the texture and color of that dial!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

On a grey seatbelt:


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

edchys said:


> Just got it today.


So much nicer without the applied markers. A black blased one would be sweet. still wishing they would lose those bezel screws however. Ugh.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

meiguoren said:


> So much nicer without the applied markers. A black blased one would be sweet. still wishing they would lose those bezel screws however. Ugh.


About those bezel screws - do they really secure the bezel, or are they faux screws?

Update: a search on this thread reveals they do hold the bezel in place, and tension the action of the bezel. Faux screws I wouldn't appreciate, but I like that these work.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

meiguoren said:


> So much nicer without the applied markers. A black blased one would be sweet. still wishing they would lose those bezel screws however. Ugh.


Oh, now that you mention them, there they are. 

Hardly noticeable, really.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Reflections
View attachment 14225621


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^great shot!

and I prefer bezels with the screws.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

In the afternoon sunshine


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Brand New ref 1521


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Ryeguy said:


> To be clear, I am a big Seiko fan. I own 7 to only 1 Squale, but even I cannot see replacing a 1521 with an SKX013.
> 
> The SKX013 is a really good $200-ish watch. The 1521 is a really good $800-ish watch.
> 
> ...


After a couple months with the SKX, the novelty has worn off a bit. I still like it, but the honeymoon is over. I've come to my senses, and I think the Squale will stick around for now.

And I never see dress watches in my day-to-day either--mostly interested in having one for weddings and other special occasions.

Thanks your your thoughts!


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

I haven't worn this for some time and forgot how much I love this piece. I almost lost my mind and posted it FS....I've regained my senses now, it's a keeper.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Ptern said:


> I haven't worn this for some time and forgot how much I love this piece. I almost lost my mind and posted it FS....I've regained my senses now, it's a keeper.
> View attachment 14234131


Can you provide more pictures of the dial? I'm sensing that the dial has a cross-checkered pattern (...or is it the lighting)? Glad you did not sold the piece.
Also, how old is your watch?


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello Friends... This is my very first post on Watchuseek.com, Although I have bought 1 watch on here the other day. I love the Squale Brand, and I am planning on purchasing my first one. So I am wondering if I can't find a used one at the right price/ model/ condition, if any of you have any suggestions where I can purchase one at the best price? Any dealers have any discount codes, or sales offers I can take advantage of?


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Um what?! Yeah I ordered. Pepsi ceramica.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've become somewhat infatuated with the blue versions of the 1521 and had a question and this seems like the place to ask:

The newest version has a 120 click bezel, larger crown and no name on the side of the case?


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

New addition to Gnomon's website


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

New addition to Gnomon's website..


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, that new Pepsi model sold out fast. I thought about sleeping on it and deciding tomorrow. Glad I didn’t.

Sorry for the earlier double post.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Please post pics when you get it. I like that they made the new pepsi gmt a 30 Atmos in a 40mm case, but the blue of the ceramic bezel looks pretty light in the pics, but it looks similar to the blue/black horizon gmt. I think the blue should be a little darker


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

coffeebreak said:


> Please post pics when you get it. I like that they made the new pepsi gmt a 30 Atmos in a 40mm case, but the blue of the ceramic bezel looks pretty light in the pics, but it looks similar to the blue/black horizon gmt. I think the blue should be a little darker


A lot of people say that Gnomon over saturates their pictures. I expect it to be like the Horizon blue also and not the Tropic. I'll post pics as soon as it arrives.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

FubarCle said:


> Hello Friends... This is my very first post on Watchuseek.com, Although I have bought 1 watch on here the other day. I love the Squale Brand, and I am planning on purchasing my first one. So I am wondering if I can't find a used one at the right price/ model/ condition, if any of you have any suggestions where I can purchase one at the best price? Any dealers have any discount codes, or sales offers I can take advantage of?


Welcome to WUS & F74(sub forum #74)..The 1521,aka 50 Atmos current production models DO have the Squale name cut into the non crown side.It looks like the Special Edition 1521 models do NOT have this.Also the 20 Atmos has name,60 Atmos does not.Watchrecon.com is your best source for gently used watches of EVERY Maker available including Squale.Good luck.


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

On the squale GMT, the red looks metallic/reflective/shiny to me - anyone know if that is the case? Or is it just the pictures. It is the reason I didn't get one...


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

moreland4 said:


> View attachment 14249423


I am become Ng a bit obcesse this watch. Think it looks great.on the mesh.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

RJS296 said:


> On the squale GMT, the red looks metallic/reflective/shiny to me - anyone know if that is the case? Or is it just the pictures. It is the reason I didn't get one...


 The Blue looks identical to this so I would suspect polished Ceramic which will have a slight sheen.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The Blue looks identical to this so I would suspect polished Ceramic which will have a slight sheen.


Yeah I think it's polish because the description says wet look. The blue looks like the prior Horizon GMT blue when not all Photoshopped on the Gnomon product page. I had this Deep Blue Pepsi and it was the blue that had the metallic look. Going to be interesting to see the colors in the flesh. Hoping it comes right quick so I can post some pics.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Seems like the OP of this picture hasnt been on the site in forever, anyone know what glide lock clasp this is? Would complete my Tropic!!!



Datfool989 said:


> Added the Glide Lock bracelet and she's gorgeous!!


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like my Pepsi GMT will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

This one is currently available from the Squale EU store, but Gnomon said they'll have their own version soon, too (I sent them an email about it).


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Pepsi!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Another satisfied Pepsi customer!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Watch came in today. I’ll post pics ASAP. For some reason, I can’t see new posts in this thread????

Ok, I think I fixed the thread issue. I see others posted pics already so I’ll hold off. I haven’t unwrapped the watch yet. Lol


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Some initial thoughts..
- case is well executed. Really no complaints. I think Squale has done a real nice job with their cases. Much better than the skinny straight lugs of steinhart. 
- bezel action is pretty average. Not the best I’ve used (that would be Rolex), but also not the worst. It’s not bi-directional, which it should be for a GMT, but again.. pretty common amongst similar priced watches.
- bracelet feels nice. As good as the nicest Strapcode jubilee. Clasp is usual Squale. Again, not the best, but not the worst. Functions well and has micro adjustments. Squale has good clasps at this price point.
- the blue in the bezel is pretty much spot on. I wouldn’t want it any other way. Red is definitely harder to produce, as few do it anywhere as good as Rolex, but it’s more metallic red that can border on root beer to almost pink in the right light. I personally didn’t want a 1-1 copy of a Rolex Pepsi, but the subtle difference is welcome.
- speaking of subtle difference, the dial is a matte gray..very dark gray. It’s not black by any means and it looks nice. A good combo with the red touches on the dial and gmt hand, along with the gilt touches.
- Gnomon included a Bond nato in burgundy/green, which I probably won’t use but is a nice addition that I wasn’t expecting. 

All things said, it’s a solid watch and I can see why it sold out so quickly. TBD on accuracy. I’ll report back after 24 hours.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Here's a wristy showing a little lume.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

GermanyMatt said:


> Some initial thoughts..
> - case is well executed. Really no complaints. I think Squale has done a real nice job with their cases. Much better than the skinny straight lugs of steinhart.
> - bezel action is pretty average. Not the best I've used (that would be Rolex), but also not the worst. It's not bi-directional, which it should be for a GMT, but again.. pretty common amongst similar priced watches.
> - bracelet feels nice. As good as the nicest Strapcode jubilee. Clasp is usual Squale. Again, not the best, but not the worst. Functions well and has micro adjustments. Squale has good clasps at this price point.
> ...


Thanks for the initial thoughts.

I too appreciate when an homage takes some creative liberties toward distinction (e.g., the dial color and red portion of the bezel insert).

I do wish more affordable brands would move toward getting the bezel action right on their GMTs, though: bi-directional and 48+ clicks please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Congrats on your "Pepsi's" to the gentlemen in the proceeding posts. For me, I needed to wear my 1521 Blue so I would not feel left out.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

anrex said:


> Congrats on your "Pepsi's" to the gentlemen in the proceeding posts. For me, I needed to wear my 1521 Blue so I would not feel left out.


What Subaru you pushing? My 08 Impreza, which I sold my Explorer II to get the navigation and some other options was a total tank. Best snow car I ever owned.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Is that a 21mm bracelet? That would look killer on my tropic GMT



jerseydan31 said:


> Another satisfied Pepsi customer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Is that a 21mm bracelet? That would look killer on my tropic GMT


20mm. They shrunk the 30 Atmos into a 40mm case with a 20mm bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> What Subaru you pushing? My 08 Impreza, which I sold my Explorer II to get the navigation and some other options was a total tank. Best snow car I ever owned.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mr. Kid,
I can not call you "Dynamite," just kidding. My Subaru happens to be a 2016 Outback. Love the car, which as you note is a great snow car. In Northeast Ohio, that comes in very handy time-to-time. The "Eye-sight" system is fantastic, along with the navigation.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you so much for the info. It is much appreciated!


----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

Pretty convincing from afar. I wonder how it feels on the wrist -- hollow/lightweight, or substantial?


----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 14266203


Nice looking GMT -- especially the bezel as everyone (including Seiko) copies the "Pepsi" bezel.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Two of my latest Squales. A vintage 1545 and a vintage 50 Atmos PVD with the thick case. 















And lastly another picture of my trusty old 1521!


----------



## Rifish (Aug 5, 2017)

I have had many straps with my Squale 1521 but I think this Staib mesh bracelet is the best one.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Envious of everyone who got the new 40mm pepsi, so I wore my 30 Atmos Horizon


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I agree!



Rifish said:


> I have had many straps with my Squale 1521 but I think this Staib mesh bracelet is the best one


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

riff raff said:


> I agree!
> 
> View attachment 14270579


Where's the best/cheapest place to get a Staib mesh bracelet? I just got another 50 Atmos after being Squale-less for a few months and I only have the leather strap. The Squale mesh bracelet I had with my previous 50 Atmos didn't match the price. I returned the first one due to the poor quality (at the end links in particular) and fixed a couple issues on the second with a Dremel tool. That's a lot of work for a $100-$150 bracelet. I don't plan to get theirs again unless the quality has improved since then. I think I got that one in 2015.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

AardyArr said:


> Where's the best/cheapest place to get a Staib mesh bracelet? I just got another 50 Atmos after being Squale-less for a few months and I only have the leather strap. The Squale mesh bracelet I had with my previous 50 Atmos didn't match the price. I returned the first one due to the poor quality (at the end links in particular) and fixed a couple issues on the second with a Dremel tool. That's a lot of work for a $100-$150 bracelet. I don't plan to get theirs again unless the quality has improved since then. I think I got that one in 2015.


I've regretted buying cheap mesh bracelets in the past because of the poor quality clasp mechanisms (the fold-over-a-bar type that you see on, e.g., cheap Timex bans, that are poor quality even for that type of clasp).

So I invested in a more expensive Geckota one (WatchGecko) with a good quality diver clasp that I'm happy with. It's still a fair deal cheaper than the Squale option. Although I've heard they may be the same or similar to Squale's, so this suggestion may not be helpful if that's true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I've found Long Island Watch has the best prices and good selection. I only like the divers extension clasp mesh Staibs, good adjustability and full length mesh and no butterfly clasp (don't care for that style). He offers the polished or brushed in both lengths.



AardyArr said:


> Where's the best/cheapest place to get a Staib mesh bracelet? I just got another 50 Atmos after being Squale-less for a few months and I only have the leather strap. The Squale mesh bracelet I had with my previous 50 Atmos didn't match the price. I returned the first one due to the poor quality (at the end links in particular) and fixed a couple issues on the second with a Dremel tool. That's a lot of work for a $100-$150 bracelet. I don't plan to get theirs again unless the quality has improved since then. I think I got that one in 2015.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I've regretted buying cheap mesh bracelets in the past because of the poor quality clasp mechanisms (the fold-over-a-bar type that you see on, e.g., cheap Timex bans, that are poor quality even for that type of clasp).
> 
> So I invested in a more expensive Geckota one (WatchGecko) with a good quality diver clasp that I'm happy with. It's still a fair deal cheaper than the Squale option. Although I've heard they may be the same or similar to Squale's, so this suggestion may not be helpful if that's true.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. I'd seen Geckotas in the past that looked identical to the Squale one, and I thought they might be the same. I didn't hate the bracelet, I just think Squale charges way too much. I'll check these out.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

riff raff said:


> I've found Long Island Watch has the best prices and good selection. I only like the divers extension clasp mesh Staibs, good adjustability and full length mesh and no butterfly clasp (don't care for that style). He offers the polished or brushed in both lengths.


Thanks! I agree, I like the diver clasp over the butterfly. The butterfly isn't as comfortable for me personally.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

AardyArr said:


> Cool. I'd seen Geckotas in the past that looked identical to the Squale one, and I thought they might be the same. I didn't hate the bracelet, I just think Squale charges way too much. I'll check these out.


Scratch that. While I liked the strap off the watch, when I went to install it, I encountered some QC issues. So for now, I'm withdrawing the recommendation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieMein (Nov 5, 2017)

The official Squale mesh that I received with my 1521 is good but not great. The clasp is actually quite loose while the rest of it is solidly built and you can feel the quality. 

I would recommend the watchgecko mesh bracelets. I purchased one of their mesh prototypes for £18/$23 and it's great on my Squalematic. High value, well built, sturdy, nice taper etc, but they're not as thick as the official Squale bracelet. They've since bumped up the price for full production run but I'd say they're worth it. Their bracelets also regularly go on sale so it's an even better value-prop when they do. I liked the bracelet so much that I bought two more of the same, one in 20mm (for my 1521) and one in 22mm (for my Christopher Ward C60). These are still in their packaging though so I can't comment on the QC of these. 

In total, I have 7 bracelets from Watchgecko: 3x of the same mesh, 1x shark mesh, 1x jubilee and 2x presidentials. They're all well built and do the job well, especially at the price when on sale. 

(Totally appreciate that this sounds like a shill post!)


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

GermanyMatt said:


> - speaking of subtle difference, the dial is a matte gray..very dark gray. It's not black by any means and it looks nice.


It's probably like the dial of the Militaire which is clearly a dark grey when in sunlight


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

CharlieMein said:


> The official Squale mesh that I received with my 1521 is good but not great. The clasp is actually quite loose while the rest of it is solidly built and you can feel the quality.
> 
> I would recommend the watchgecko mesh bracelets. I purchased one of their mesh prototypes for £18/$23 and it's great on my Squalematic. High value, well built, sturdy, nice taper etc, but they're not as thick as the official Squale bracelet. They've since bumped up the price for full production run but I'd say they're worth it. Their bracelets also regularly go on sale so it's an even better value-prop when they do. I liked the bracelet so much that I bought two more of the same, one in 20mm (for my 1521) and one in 22mm (for my Christopher Ward C60). These are still in their packaging though so I can't comment on the QC of these.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I'm generally a big fan of their offerings. I have several Geckota products, and WatchGecko is typically my first stop when looking around for bracelets.

But my experience has been that, every now and then, something I try from them is a dud-historically by design, and now for the first time due to QC issues (the clasp has several gouges in it, which seem to be making it hard to open in addition to the aesthetic concerns-it's also a bit large of a clasp for the mesh).

I obviously liked the overall product when I first handled it but obviously my enthusiasm has now cooled. But YMMV, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

coffeebreak said:


> It's probably like the dial of the Militaire which is clearly a dark grey when in sunlight
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190630/329e3d502562fb6c945d5008d83cdd93.jpg[/IMG]


Killer pairing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed, I'm generally a big fan of their offerings. I have several Geckota products, and WatchGecko is typically my first stop when looking around for bracelets.
> 
> But my experience has been that, every now and then, something I try from them is a dud-historically by design, and now for the first time due to QC issues (the clasp has several gouges in it, which seem to be making it hard to open in addition to the aesthetic concerns-it's also a bit large of a clasp for the mesh).
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys. I dunno which route I'll go yet but this helps a lot.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

coffeebreak said:


> Envious of everyone who got the new 40mm pepsi, so I wore my 30 Atmos Horizon


Can't be mad being 1 of 150 people to have that beauty.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Frozen custard run for my 92 year old mother, 1521 on for the ride.

View attachment 14275423


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Can't be mad being 1 of 150 people to have that beauty.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wearing this today, but considering mine in a couple of days...


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Just a Militaire Monday


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Fumoso and fastfood coffee


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Tito's & Tonic in my new mug to kick off the holiday, then a dip in the pool.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Sweet, where'd you get the mug? Is the 5121 rare or something lol?


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

coffeebreak said:


> It's probably like the dial of the Militaire which is clearly a dark grey when in sunlight


which NM strap is this from?


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

liquidtension said:


> which NM strap is this from?


It's a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap
https://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-type/chevron-watch-straps.html


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

A fairly common problem with Squale bracelets. Time to use the loctite...
















Check your bracelet screws regularly, gents


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Love the taper on the squale tropics, hate it that it attracts dust.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Fireworks last night from my mother's balcony.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

I think most Squale fans know Gnomon got the Pepsi Ceramica GMT. I just found this today, Long Island Watch has the new gen 40mm 30 Atmos GMT on jubilee with a black lumed bezel.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Some cool new 1521’s on Squale ch’s home site. 

blasted/matte militaire 1521, a shark grey dial 1521, and a 60th anniversary 1521!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Some beautiful pieces in this thread! Hopefully this is the best place for this since it seems to be the hub for Squale on here - I'm considering branching out from Seiko and since both my SKX007 and SPB077 are both matte black dial/black bezel I'm looking to add something blue to the collection. I love the look of the 50 Atmos and because my current watch cases are a mix of polished and brushed I'm leaning towards the Matte 1521 for something different but because I don't own a watch with a sunburst dial going with the polished case and sunburst has crossed my mind too.

Which would you go for and why? Do you think the polished variant is dressier and the brushed is more tooly? If you've got pics you think will convince me, let the enabling begin! :-d Thanks in advance!


----------



## Salju (Jul 15, 2017)

Really like this watch!


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just got my Black Ceramic GMT from Long Island Watch!!!

Very sweet piece!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Some beautiful pieces in this thread! Hopefully this is the best place for this since it seems to be the hub for Squale on here - I'm considering branching out from Seiko and since both my SKX007 and SPB077 are both matte black dial/black bezel I'm looking to add something blue to the collection. I love the look of the 50 Atmos and because my current watch cases are a mix of polished and brushed I'm leaning towards the Matte 1521 for something different but because I don't own a watch with a sunburst dial going with the polished case and sunburst has crossed my mind too.
> 
> Which would you go for and why? Do you think the polished variant is dressier and the brushed is more tooly? If you've got pics you think will convince me, let the enabling begin! :-d Thanks in advance!


I had the matte blue for two or three years and sold it a few months ago. Now I have the blue polished.

As you suspect, the matte finish is more tooly and that's why I eventually sold it. Because it was matte and I work in an office five days a week, it didn't really "go" with my apparel except on casual days. I liked it as a low-key vacation watch and I liked that the matte case never showed the light swirls/scratches you get with a polished case. But I didn't wear it enough.

I just got the polished blue and WOW what a contrast. They obviously have the same form factor but this one says "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! I'M A WATCH!" It's super shiny because there's not a brushed surface on it. One thing that I noticed is that the cool casework Squale does is harder to see on the polished because it's so shiny. The reflections detract from that. It's also a hair less easy to read because the dial is surnburst, not matte, but just a hair. It's wicked cool.

If there were a version that combined brushed and polished finishes, oh man. That would be "the one."


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

AardyArr said:


> I had the matte blue for two or three years and sold it a few months ago. Now I have the blue polished.
> 
> As you suspect, the matte finish is more tooly and that's why I eventually sold it. Because it was matte and I work in an office five days a week, it didn't really "go" with my apparel except on casual days. I liked it as a low-key vacation watch and I liked that the matte case never showed the light swirls/scratches you get with a polished case. But I didn't wear it enough.
> 
> ...


Thanks for such a detailed reply! My office attire is generally jeans and a t-shirt so wouldn't be an issue and the fact that it doesn't show light scratches and swirls is a huge bonus as I often get called out of the office to help in the production department and end up switching to my beater at work as I try to baby the more expensive of my two pieces just a little longer.

Though I didn't expect to buy a blue watch and it be discrete so the wow factor of the piece does play in a bit! Knowing that it's a full polish with no brushing (as my Seiko's have both polished and brushed surfaces) I'm tending to lean towards the brushed but that dial though!

Guess I've got some thinking to do! Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks for such a detailed reply! My office attire is generally jeans and a t-shirt so wouldn't be an issue and the fact that it doesn't show light scratches and swirls is a huge bonus as I often get called out of the office to help in the production department and end up switching to my beater at work as I try to baby the more expensive of my two pieces just a little longer.
> 
> Though I didn't expect to buy a blue watch and it be discrete so the wow factor of the piece does play in a bit! Knowing that it's a full polish with no brushing (as my Seiko's have both polished and brushed surfaces) I'm tending to lean towards the brushed but that dial though!
> 
> Guess I've got some thinking to do! Thanks again for the reply!


You're welcome! It's not an easy decision. Both versions are awesome.


----------



## Salju (Jul 15, 2017)

Salju said:


> Really like this watch!


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Seeing a Virginia class back out to sea.

Wonder which has a greater depth rating.....


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

Toonces said:


> ^ Great picture!
> 
> You gotta be quick on those. I'd been waiting for them to come back into stock at Gnomon. I saw the other day they finally were, hesitated another day or two to make up my mind to buy it, and then they were out of stock again. Doh.


I found it thanks, classic ceramic!


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Would you believe this is my third rebuy of this little beauty! ... despite all the bashing it gets online, the grail's and distractions iv'e had in the meantime, i still missed it dearly.

Not going anywhere this time! Now sits proudly with a sub a navitimer and a few others more expensive cousins (all for my kids one day). I get as much enjoyment from this quirky little diver as I do from anything else iv'e owned.

120 click bezel is nicer on this newer version, and QC seems great ... bigger than i remember too? (perhaps my size in taste has dropped again) ... but loving it!

Its gagging for a strap change (so many straps for it, also came with the mesh), but I don't even want to scuff up the lugs just yet!, shes so minty!

Stoked its home and back in the rotation! Keeper.


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

New arrival


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Squale GMT


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm now the proud owner of the Squale 1521 ocean blasted 60-click bezel that I have coveted for so long! Definitely a keeper!










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

AardyArr said:


> You're welcome! It's not an easy decision. Both versions are awesome.


Thanks again for the help! Pulled the trigger on the matte variant last night. Counting down to Friday when it arrives!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

jjpw said:


> I'm now the proud owner of the Squale 1521 ocean blasted 60-click bezel that I have coveted for so long! Definitely a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get that box? I've only ordered from Gnomon and I get the skinny box with the watch roll.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> How do you get that box? I've only ordered from Gnomon and I get the skinny box with the watch roll.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's "used" but hardly worn so effectively brand new and it's originally from Page and Cooper. They also included a blue rubber Squale-branded strap as well. No leather watch roll included though unlike Gnomon...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

jjpw said:


> It's "used" but hardly worn so effectively brand new and it's originally from Page and Cooper. They also included a blue rubber Squale-branded strap as well. No leather watch roll included though unlike Gnomon...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Also the first matte version (the 60 click bezel) is not the one for sale new on Gnomon etc. The newer version is 120 click, visible screws in bezel etc. So slightly different.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

jjpw said:


> I'm now the proud owner of the Squale 1521 ocean blasted 60-click bezel that I have coveted for so long! Definitely a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! ... congrats, such a great littlr watch, mine says hi!

Its weird, but my new one from gnomon seems a deeper blue compared to the last one i got from europe of ebay. Very fisrt one i got was also like this one,.bezel is very deep vivid blue.

Still love it, just not a light as I'll lighter shade as i rembered ... thought it was just lighting at first (as it does change a lot) .... but now im.wondering how much they vary in shades? Almost tempted to grab another one from europe to compare.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Gnomon also have the newer small bright blue box if you ask for it (they had both options when i got mine last week ... also comes with free Milanese strap at the moment, or at least it did.

That long flat blue box is pretty cool though.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14316807
> View attachment 14316809
> View attachment 14316813


Such a great watch, congrats. If they made this one in a 40mm case (or smaller) I would buy immediately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

rhetto said:


> Gnomon also have the newer small bright blue box if you ask for it (they had both options when i got mine last week ... also comes with free Milanese strap at the moment, or at least it did.
> 
> That long flat blue box is pretty cool though.


It's notoriously difficult to capture in a photo, that's the problem! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

warsh said:


> mydemise said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14316807
> ...


It's a 41 case, 42 bezel. Mine is on its way thx for posting all your great pix. Can confirm gnomon still has milanese deal but ending soon they said.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

warsh said:


> Such a great watch, congrats. If they made this one in a 40mm case (or smaller) I would buy immediately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried it out in the metal?

Wears a lot smaller than a 42mm for most people, lugs are pretty compact.

I have 6.5 - 6.75 inch wrist and i used to think it was too small! ... but feels just about right now days, like a large 40mm to me (like ceramic sub or an skx).

Always subjective though i suppose.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Saying that, next to a 43mm Navitimer ... does look more like 42m. 

Maybe i should switch back to a big gshock for a few days, that always makes it feel tiny &#55357;&#56833; 

Always hard in photos vs real life too.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Saying that, next to a 43mm Navitimer ... does look more like 42m.

Maybe i should switch back to a big gshock for a few days, that always makes it feel tiny &#55357;&#56833;

Always hard in photos vs real life too.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

New version of the Giramondo from Gnomon. I didn't order one but I thought this was the best place to put it:


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> New version of the Giramondo from Gnomon. I didn't order one but I thought this was the best place to put it:


Finally, a GMT dive watch with a diver's timing bezel instead of a 24 hour scale bezel. Thank you, Squale!

I find I use a timer bezel much, much, more often than the dual time zone function (which I only use for travel or setting up meetings with my overseas colleagues).

I'm not sure I'm hooked on the dial, with its mix of painted and applied indices, and the robins egg blue bezel insert might be tough to pull off in a business setting, but otherwise I like it.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

italy7 said:


> It's a 41 case, 42 bezel. Mine is on its way thx for posting all your great pix. Can confirm gnomon still has milanese deal but ending soon they said.


That is good news since mine shipped out yesterday from Gnomon! That was deal sealer for me - I love the look of the tan leather with the blue but it would require buying a different strap/bracelet to use in the summer for beach days and around the pool. The added Milanaise is a great promo and gives the watch the versatility I want from it. I'm sure at least a few people who were on the fence pulled the trigger because the free bracelet!


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> That is good news since mine shipped out yesterday from Gnomon! That was deal sealer for me - I love the look of the tan leather with the blue but it would require buying a different strap/bracelet to use in the summer for beach days and around the pool. The added Milanaise is a great promo and gives the watch the versatility I want from it. I'm sure at least a few people who were on the fence pulled the trigger because the free bracelet!


Indeed, its a great strap imho , especially on the blasted.

I have collected many of the squale strap options in my flips and rebuys, multiple leathers, rubbers, natos, but the squale mesh is one of my favourites, pretty sure its made by zulu diver (colareb do their leather, and bonetto cinturini make the rubbers).

Cant wait to get mine to Thailand for some snorkelling and cocktails in a few weeks time, its becoming a tradition to rebuy the 1521 before i go over there!, so silly. But keeper this time. Would be cool to try a pelagos as well while im there (sucker for blue on holidays).

Heres a few of the straps i dug out for it (top ones are all squale branded) box reeks of vanilla from the rubbers! Will have to throw her on a few of these soon.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> That is good news since mine shipped out yesterday from Gnomon! That was deal sealer for me - I love the look of the tan leather with the blue but it would require buying a different strap/bracelet to use in the summer for beach days and around the pool. The added Milanaise is a great promo and gives the watch the versatility I want from it. I'm sure at least a few people who were on the fence pulled the trigger because the free bracelet!


Indeed, its a great strap imho , especially on the blasted.

I have collected many of the squale strap options in my flips and rebuys, multiple leathers, rubbers, natos, but the squale mesh is one of my favourites, pretty sure its made by zulu diver (colareb do their leather, and bonetto cinturini make the rubbers).

Cant wait to get mine to Thailand for some snorkelling and cocktails in a few weeks time, its becoming a tradition to rebuy the 1521 before i go over there!, so silly. But keeper this time. Would be cool to try a pelagos as well while im there (sucker for blue on holidays).

Heres a few of the straps i dug out for it (top ones are all squale branded) box reeks of vanilla from the rubbers! Will have to throw her on a few of these soon.

View attachment 14318003


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I really, really like that aside from the robin blue color not being my style. Which is a good thing since I can't afford to buy one right now.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

GregoryD said:


> New version of the Giramondo from Gnomon. I didn't order one but I thought this was the best place to put it:
> 
> View attachment 14317913


Sheesh, thats interesting ... if those indicies were all applied id be seriosuly tempted by that! I like the robin egg bezel, and the size.

I did swear blind after the last collection cull that i wouldnt buy a gmt until i can get the rolex pepsi though (probably never going to judging by the waitlist). Nope, illl behave.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

GregoryD said:


> New version of the Giramondo from Gnomon. I didn't order one but I thought this was the best place to put it:
> 
> View attachment 14317913


I started a new thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/squale-giramondo-gmt-robin-blue-le-4994749.html


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

rhetto said:


> Indeed, its a great strap imho , especially on the blasted.
> 
> I have collected many of the squale strap options in my flips and rebuys, multiple leathers, rubbers, natos, but the squale mesh is one of my favourites, pretty sure its made by zulu diver (colareb do their leather, and bonetto cinturini make the rubbers).
> 
> ...


This watch is a strap monster:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry for the Seiko Zimbie in the above pics.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

rhetto said:


> Have you tried it out in the metal?
> 
> Wears a lot smaller than a 42mm for most people, lugs are pretty compact.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your comments and photo. Looks good on your wrist (mine is 6.75) although wrist shots are often hard to judge re how watches look irl. The more time I spend with watches, the more i tend to like smaller ones, I think..... As you say, the size issue is quite subjective...

Anyway, enjoy your new watch!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

rhetto said:


> Indeed, its a great strap imho , especially on the blasted.
> 
> I have collected many of the squale strap options in my flips and rebuys, multiple leathers, rubbers, natos, but the squale mesh is one of my favourites, pretty sure its made by zulu diver (colareb do their leather, and bonetto cinturini make the rubbers).
> 
> ...


Holy hell, you're getting me even more excited for tomorrow now! I can totally see being a sucker for blue on holidays - I ordered mine to be a summer watch so I needed to get on it when Gnomon put the bracelet promo on. That blue is going to look so good on the beach or around a pool. Fantastic strap collection you have as well - I can see myself ordering a ton of new ones for this piece! I currently have about fifteen 22mm straps for my Seiko SKX but only the one bracelet and one silicone for my Seiko SPB077 which is a 20mm. Sounds like I need to start another strap collection, those look great!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

anrex said:


> This watch is a strap monster:


Where is the blue and orange patterned nato from?! Looks great!


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

warsh said:


> Appreciate your comments and photo. Looks good on your wrist (mine is 6.75) although wrist shots are often hard to judge re how watches look irl. The more time I spend with watches, the more i tend to like smaller ones, I think..... As you say, the size issue is quite subjective...
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your new watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, totally understand the smaller thing ... 38mm-40mm is probably my sweet spot these days in reality ... and maybe smaller for a dress watch. But it does go up and down depending on what Ive been wearing for the last few weeks too.

I think for the 1521 and the Navi I can just get away with the 42-43mm, especially being a diver and an aviator. All depends on case beefines and lug to lug as well.

But, I must say a smaller vintage piece has a real charm for me these days ... I tried a 1978 tudor sub with blue bezel once, good god it was beautiful. Birth year watch too! ... but I couldn't afford at the time, and now there through the roof.

So 1521 scratches the blue holiday itch for now!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Where is the blue and orange patterned nato from?! Looks great!


Sure:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07965KSJ5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

anrex said:


> Sure:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07965KSJ5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Awesome, thank you kindly!


----------



## maddizm (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm actually on the fence about it. I have a Tropic GMT and I did like it at the beginning it saw much wrist time, but not so much anymore. I don't know what it is. These things are so subjective!

I'm thinking maybe I need to get another one! LOL


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

I knew I'd like it but I didn't know how much!

Wow, this is an amazing watch! I have another one in the post (two ebay wins last weekend!) but I definitely need to dedicate some time to this one, absolutely perfect.

Need to order a nato or two to test it out on. Liking the Zuludiver Marine Nationale (grey/blue stripe) from Geckota. Currently on a Squale blue rubber strap for a bit of variety from the tan leather (wear a similar strap to work every day).

Tomorrow's delivery will be posted on the Seiko Turtle page 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

I have a 60 atmos black, but for some reason I can't attach my picture 
They have some beautiful watches! Hope to add a blue one to my small collection soon!


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

I have a 60 atmos black, but for some reason I can't attach my picture 
They have some beautiful watches! Hope to add a blue one to my small collection soon!


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

The 1521 is an absolute classic. Yes it was brought into the limelight by a certain YouTuber a few years ago but so what, the blue is incredible and the design iconic.

I have seen so many people write on here that they have bought, enjoyed then sold then re-bought, re-enjoyed but sold again etc. etc. Yes I am very much in the honeymoon period of owning one but I've admired it from afar for a very long time and I cannot think of a reason why I would ever sell it now I have one! Many years of enjoyment to come! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I like the look of the new Giramondo GMT, but I will probably wait to see if they come out with other color combinations. I would also be more inclined to get one with a 24h bezel rather than a timing bezel, but I am happy to see a higher end Squale GMT!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

haejuk said:


> I like the look of the new Giramondo GMT, but I will probably wait to see if they come out with other color combinations. I would also be more inclined to get one with a 24h bezel rather than a timing bezel, but I am happy to see a higher end Squale GMT!


There's a burgundy bezel and dark blue dial version also.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> There's a burgundy bezel and dark blue dial version also.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah it's available from the Squale.ch store. I'm hoping Gnomon will carry other colors at some point. I love the robin's egg blue of the Gnomon version, but not the dial.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

I’m new to Squale, but really like the new GMT diver. Does anyone know if they offer a mesh with the 39mm case or only their larger 42mm case watches?


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

FireMonk3y said:


> I'm new to Squale, but really like the new GMT diver. Does anyone know if they offer a mesh with the 39mm case or only their larger 42mm case watches?


It has 20mm lugs, so the standard 20mm squale mesh will fit fine (and probably look great).

As for Gnomon watches, the "free" mesh strap offer is only on the 50 atmos range I believe.

That GMT has really grown on me, but just cant get past the dial indices!


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

rhetto said:


> It has 20mm lugs, so the standard 20mm squale mesh will fit fine (and probably look great).
> 
> As for Gnomon watches, the "free" mesh strap offer is only on the 50 atmos range I believe.
> 
> That GMT has really grown on me, but just cant get past the dial indices!


Thanks for the reply. Looks like their sold out right now in the 20mm. Great looking watch, trying to determine if I can justify buying it.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Giramondo


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

[QUOTE ... Giramondo[/QUOTE]

That is one nicely executed watch all round.

Well done for acquiring one!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Finally in the owner's club! Thanks for all the pics guys 😁


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

anrex said:


> Giramondo


Oh man that is SO awesome!!


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

anrex said:


> Giramondo


Wow, it looks much nicer than i had expected,.dial looks better than in pictures.

Was the standard strap no good?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

What strap is this?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

coffeebreak said:


>


Goodness, that's a great looking watch!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

moreland4 said:


> Goodness, that's a great looking watch!


Thanks, it's up there with your blue 1521, I'd reckon


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

My buddy on brown strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

So I've finally joined the club! My matte blue 1521 came in yesterday and I'm stunned by how good looking it is! It wears very similar to my Seiko SKX007.

The orange minute hand pops on the blue so much and the brushed finish is beautiful. A few minor niggles - I wish it had drilled lugs to make removing the milanaise bracelet easier though the dental floss trick dig work. It doesn't have applied indices but the dial markings do go very well with matte dial so I can deal. Now to the lume... Admittedly lack luster, especially compared to the lume on my Seiko SPB077, which is nothing short of fantastic. None of these are deal breakers though and overall I'm very happy with the purchase!

Gnomon was great, Anders answered my question promptly and the free milanaise bracelet was a terrific idea for a promo, ultimately sealing the deal on my purchase. I'd be happy to recommend them and am hoping to be purchasing with them again sooner than later!

Now, anyone have a good recommendation for a spring bar tool to make removing the mesh bracelet easier? I got it done in the interim with some eyebrow tweezers and dental floss but there's got to be a better way moving forward.

Thanks!


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Get a Bergeon with the fine tip. You can get larger or smaller tips and swap them out depending on the types of straps you’ll be using. The fine tip is great for bracelets. You’ll also want a wider, duller tip so you don’t damage rubber or leather straps. 

Bergeons cost more than probably all others but they last forever and you’ll be less likely to slip and scratch the case with a proper tool.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

AardyArr said:


> Get a Bergeon with the fine tip. You can get larger or smaller tips and swap them out depending on the types of straps you'll be using. The fine tip is great for bracelets. You'll also want a wider, duller tip so you don't damage rubber or leather straps.
> 
> Bergeons cost more than probably all others but they last forever and you'll be less likely to slip and scratch the case with a proper tool.


Thanks for the reply - another thread mentioned the Bergeon 6767-F so I've been looking into that option. Can anyone confirm that it will fit into the small holes of the mesh bracelet? Yes, the plan would be to buy a couple of tips to cover all the bases. Thanks for the input!


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks for the reply - another thread mentioned the Bergeon 6767-F so I've been looking into that option. Can anyone confirm that it will fit into the small holes of the mesh bracelet? Yes, the plan would be to buy a couple of tips to cover all the bases. Thanks for the input!


Yep, it'll work. That's the one I have and I've used it on the mesh. The tip for leather, rubber, etc. is the 6767-A.

Amazon has a good price on the tool right now.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

riff raff said:


> What strap is this?


Here is the link sir, but I believe this strap is out of stock:

https://strapsco.com/product/distressed-leather-extra-long-strap-2/


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

My first Squale! Kind of smitten right now 








Not sure about the strap which is a shame bc the quality is great..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

anrex said:


> Giramondo





martin_blank said:


> My first Squale! Kind of smitten right now


Congrats on your Giramondos, gents! 
Love that color combo on a gmt! Two thumbs up for me


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

AardyArr said:


> Yep, it'll work. That's the one I have and I've used it on the mesh. The tip for leather, rubber, etc. is the 6767-A.
> 
> Amazon has a good price on the tool right now.


Awesome, thanks so much for the info! I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

+


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## leograye (Aug 13, 2007)

I just received this Squale Atmos 30 40mm GMT from Marc at LongIslandwatch.com
Amazing value, finish and detail for the money.


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Rifish (Aug 5, 2017)

If you want to make your Squale a perfect summer watch I recommend orange Hirsch pure orange strap.









Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Ocean Atlantic 84 (Jun 22, 2018)

Patiently waiting for the Pepsi!


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)

withdrawn


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

My 1521 paired with a Geckota Zuludiver 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Thought 39mm would be too small, but I'm not having a problem with this one...


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

First time wearing leather. Nato, rubber, mesh and now leather. She handles them all with class.

Leather








Mesh















Nato's















Rubber
Sorry...no pics


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

anrex said:


> Thought 39mm would be too small, but I'm not having a problem with this one...


To be honest that is the only concern I have with this watch. I love everything else about it!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mydemise said:


> To be honest that is the only concern I have with this watch. I love everything else about it!


I used to have a 8.25" wrist, now I'm down to a 7.75" wrist due to my weight loss. Now, 39mm wears quite well. But, this subjective, where you may find a slight smaller diameter may not work for you. I wish you well in your decision.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

double post again. Sorry.


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

#bluewatchmonday 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Shark Bat.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m``


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone else feel a click as the threads engage when screwing their crown back in on a 1521? It feels a little strange as my other watches don't click in this way but this is my first Squale so I'm not sure if that's completely normal.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Squale Wednesday


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

My vintage ceramica

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Anyone else feel a click as the threads engage when screwing their crown back in on a 1521? It feels a little strange as my other watches don't click in this way but this is my first Squale so I'm not sure if that's completely normal.


Sort of. I wouldn't have described it as a click, but sometimes I can feel it as the threads engage between the crown and the crown tube.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

064


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th+


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

With my boyz


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

My favourite Squale in summer









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Diving into work 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

coffeebreak said:


> Sort of. I wouldn't have described it as a click, but sometimes I can feel it as the threads engage between the crown and the crown tube.


I'm thinking that's what it is then, just a very different feeling that the crowns on my other watches. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

AardyArr said:


> Yep, it'll work. That's the one I have and I've used it on the mesh. The tip for leather, rubber, etc. is the 6767-A.
> 
> Amazon has a good price on the tool right now.


Reporting back in to confirm that I ordered the Bergeon 6767-F online, it arrived in 2 days and worked great to install and remove the mesh bracelet! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

And now the weekend begins... An outdoor shot









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Barça


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ryanpenal0sa (Jun 7, 2019)

I can't wait to get my Squale 30 Atmos back from Gnomon. They had to repair the movement because the GMT hand was stuttering every time you try to adjust it.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Sorry boys, not wearing my Squale this week; but next week most definitely, I promise.

Wearing my gift today (https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/just-wish-share-unexpected-gift-4982841.html)...

But, no post for two days from you guys, come on lets see them!!!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

New Nick Mankey strap for my ever favorite 1521:


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Finally a part of the club!! Love at first sight with the 1521 polished blue, it was something I knew I had to get one day. That day came very recently!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

No one seems to have mentioned this yet. I know that the 60th anniversary 50 Atmos is kind of disappointing, but this looks pretty good. Limited edition of 150 coming out in September. Now I need to decide if I should sell my Originale and get this, or just keep my Originale. Picture from Worn & Wound:


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy Friday all..........


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Katakuri17

Is that a Barton strap?


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

haejuk said:


> No one seems to have mentioned this yet. I know that the 60th anniversary 50 Atmos is kind of disappointing, but this looks pretty good. Limited edition of 150 coming out in September. Now I need to decide if I should sell my Originale and get this, or just keep my Originale. Picture from Worn & Wound:
> 
> View attachment 14376733


haejuk

Maybe me, but I am not seeing it. Don't get me wrong, it is a solid looking watch. But Just over $1,200 for a 30 atmos? Am I missing something? SW 200 mvt, sapphire glass...

I get that it is the anniversary edition but I can get a brand new 50 atmos for much less..........just my humble opinion....


----------



## mwatches57 (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes, Squale watches have special appearance, retro-modern mix style. You can't resist them.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Split-2nd said:


> View attachment 14377295


Great combination


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

haejuk said:


> No one seems to have mentioned this yet. I know that the 60th anniversary 50 Atmos is kind of disappointing, but this looks pretty good. Limited edition of 150 coming out in September. Now I need to decide if I should sell my Originale and get this, or just keep my Originale. Picture from Worn & Wound:
> 
> View attachment 14376733


I would not. This piece has a 50 fathoms vibe to it, but I wouldn't swap your piece out for it


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

haejuk said:


> No one seems to have mentioned this yet. I know that the 60th anniversary 50 Atmos is kind of disappointing, but this looks pretty good. Limited edition of 150 coming out in September. Now I need to decide if I should sell my Originale and get this, or just keep my Originale. Picture from Worn & Wound:
> 
> View attachment 14376733


I'm so tempted by this one!
It's a little expensive tho and I wish they would produce it as a normal edition but it's stunning and really going back to the roots for a good anniversary edition.
Perfect detail with the 60 in vintage color.


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

@Jasonedward Yeah it's the barton elite silicone strap, it's super comfy!


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

JasonEdward said:


> Katakuri17
> 
> Is that a Barton strap?


Yeah it's the barton elite silicone strap. First time buying Barton and it's super comfy!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

[/QUOTE=haejuk;49584243]No one seems to have mentioned this yet. I know that the 60th anniversary 50 Atmos is kind of disappointing, but this looks pretty good. Limited edition of 150 coming out in September. Now I need to decide if I should sell my Originale and get this, or just keep my Originale. Picture from Worn & Wound:

View attachment 14376733
[/QUOTE]

Pricey but does look great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

^

"Pricey but does look great" 

Yes, +1.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

I think it looks great. I love the case, dial and bezel. Not usually into vintage styling but for some reason this one is really appealing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

What do you think of this piece as being a limited edition of _just_ 150 pieces?

Personally, not sure what to think!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Pazzo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What do you think of this piece as being a limited edition of _just_ 150 pieces?
> 
> Personally, not sure what to think!


I flat out love it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Trying out my 50 Atmos on a Zulu leather strap:


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

debasercl said:


> I'm so tempted by this one!
> It's a little expensive tho and I wish they would produce it as a normal edition but it's stunning and really going back to the roots for a good anniversary edition.
> Perfect detail with the 60 in vintage color.
> 
> View attachment 14377695


Very apt!!!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

End of summer, relaxing on the patio, wife's flowers are still looking good.
View attachment 14381957


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Perfect combo:


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Pepsi in the sun.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Finally back in my Squale fix...


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

anrex said:


> Finally back in my Squale fix...


Something was wrong with Your Onda?


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

pepepatryk said:


> Something was wrong with Your Onda?


No, nothing wrong with the watch whatsoever. "Fix" is an American expression usually referred to a behavior of habit (i.e. drug use, smoking, gambling, etc.). Since wearing and collecting Squales' can be so addicting. From last week, I was wearing an Omega Seamaster 300 and Seiko M300, hence my referral to the "Fix" of this week to wear my Onda.


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

anrex said:


> No, nothing wrong with the watch whatsoever. "Fix" is an American expression usually referred to a behavior of habit (i.e. drug use, smoking, gambling, etc.). Since wearing and collecting Squales' can be so addicting. From last week, I was wearing an Omega Seamaster 300 and Seiko M300, hence my referral to the "Fix" of this week to wear my Onda.


Gooooood to hear


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The only watch I've bought, sold and then repurchased, sort of.

I owned a blue matte for almost 2 years and really liked it but found the blue, while beautiful, was not very versatile in a small collection (trying to keep the horde to less than 5 total).

I bought this nearly new, black matte as part of a group to flip and decided to keep it once it arrived. I had forgotten how nice the 1521 wears.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Time for an oldie &#8230; Blandford/Squale with unusual grey/silver dial


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Time for an oldie &#8230; Blandford/Squale with unusual grey/silver dial
View attachment 14388923


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Pazzo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What do you think of this piece as being a limited edition of _just_ 150 pieces?
> 
> Personally, not sure what to think!


They will make more with different dials. Their limited editions are not really limited.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man, I really love that Blandford.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

I have to agree, that Blandford really rocks!!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Now a Pepsi with vintage lume.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Militaire with BluShark Alphapremier Vintage Bond NATO strap!

Killer combo!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muju79 (May 23, 2019)

Awesome...This guy feels at home on a jubilee too!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Now a Pepsi with vintage lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh Lord, so tempting. Thank God I'm wearing my Tudor GMT today, or this would be on order. It most have been fate that God is trying to have me reframe of making any new watch purchases. Just need to be strong.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

anrex said:


> Oh Lord, so tempting. Thank God I'm wearing my Tudor GMT today, or this would be on order. It most have been fate that God is trying to have me reframe of making any new watch purchases. Just need to be strong.


Do it! All the watches.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## julianpierce68 (Nov 10, 2017)

1521 arrived today, very impressed









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## julianpierce68 (Nov 10, 2017)

Just joined the club!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

julianpierce68 said:


> Just joined the club!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats, beautiful shark


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wanted this strap to wear for my Tudor that I wore yesterday. Decided it was better suited on the Squale-Matic.


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

you're right


----------



## jdbaldoc (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a question for the Squale owners group:

I'm not in love with the Squale logo and double signing on the 20 ATMOS Y1545 divers. 
I would like to change out the dial to a sterile dial. 
Before I take this apart, can someone that knows a lot about these watches, possibly tell me, what is the diameter of the dial in this and most Squale 20 ATMOS watches?
Thanks,


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Holiday supplies... 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

muju79 said:


> Awesome...This guy feels at home on a jubilee too!
> View attachment 14391693


Nice one! Pls let me know where you got the bracelet.


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

**** Sapien X said:


> My buddy on brown strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot. Am really liking the Vintage Ceramica! Nice and legible with super clean dial and nice size. Other Squale in the running is the Militaire.


----------



## muju79 (May 23, 2019)

meiguoren said:


> Nice one! Pls let me know where you got the bracelet.


It's a very generic jubilee that I got here in Japan for about 10$. Here's a link for reference, I had to play a little with the links to have a proper fit.
Cheers!
https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u295303526


----------



## muju79 (May 23, 2019)

meiguoren said:


> Nice one! Pls let me know where you got the bracelet.


It's a very generic jubilee that I got here in Japan for about 10$. Here's a link for reference, I had to play a little with the links to have a proper fit.
Cheers!
https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u295303526

View attachment 14396607


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

I am thinking my next piece might need to be a Squale, either the 60 atmos or the onda. Any input from people that own either or both?


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Geology Rocks said:


> I am thinking my next piece might need to be a Squale, either the 60 atmos or the onda. Any input from people that own either or both?


If you think your wrist can take the 60ATM as it is a larger watch, then you can't go wrong with whatever you decide to go for.
Both have the same movement and with the same fantastic case design.


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Pazzo said:


> If you think your wrist can take the 60ATM as it is a larger watch, then you can't go wrong with whatever you decide to go for.
> Both have the same movement and with the same fantastic case design.


I have a 7" wrist and typically max out lug to lug at 50-51ish


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Geology Rocks said:


> I have a 7" wrist and typically max out lug to lug at 50-51ish


Personally, if I had a 7" wrist and it would take 51 lug to lug, I think I would go for a 60ATM but alas I don't.
There's the Squalematic Blue which I really really like!


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Pazzo said:


> Personally, if I had a 7" wrist and it would take 51 lug to lug, I think I would go for a 60ATM but alas I don't.
> There's the Squalematic Blue which I really really like!


I really wish there was a place I could go and try one on and see it in person.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Geology Rocks said:


> I really wish there was a place I could go and try one on and see it in person.


Yes, same here.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Geology Rocks said:


> I really wish there was a place I could go and try one on and see it in person.


If this is the "Blue" you are referring to, then you are always welcome to come to Cleveland.


----------



## sigsour (Oct 17, 2016)

Finally joined the club with a basic black 1521. I bought it second hand and there is no logo on the side. Did they ever make this watch missing the logo?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

1545 GMT ceramica still rocking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

sigsour said:


> Finally joined the club with a basic black 1521. I bought it second hand and there is no logo on the side. Did they ever make this watch missing the logo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a version 2 case without the logo, I saw from Gnonom. Nobody did mention it tho.

Not sure about other distributor - I saw this about 4 months back.


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jjpw said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190822/f114de56f34133dae84e49cd7e9a7abb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Perfect watch and strap for the scene/locale 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

sigsour said:


> Finally joined the club with a basic black 1521. I bought it second hand and there is no logo on the side. Did they ever make this watch missing the logo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I think this is the newer version of the 50 Atmos case, with no engraving of the Squale name on the side. You also likely got the 120 click bezel instead of the 60 click one. I own both versions, a blue with the old case, and a black with the new. I can't decide which I like more. The blue with the 60 click bezel somehow feels more vintage.

Here are mine:


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Look, it shines!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Giramondo GMT on a Erica's Orange MN strap. I find this color combo kind of neat.


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

**** Sapien X said:


> Look, it shines!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THAT SHINE THOUGH, awesome pic man!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Summer looks to have turned the corner here in Maryland, so I pulled the Staib off my Squale and put on a leather Damasko strap. We took the MGB for a drive into VA wine country, hit a few wineries and the Harpers Ferry Brewery on the way home. A great day to not have a roof.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Absolutely beauty.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

riff raff said:


> Summer looks to have turned the corner here in Maryland, so I pulled the Staib off my Squale and put on a leather Damasko strap. We took the MGB for a drive into VA wine country, hit a few wineries and the Harpers Ferry Brewery on the way home. A great day to not have a roof.


I have mine on today as well...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

anrex said:


> I have mine on today as well...


Great minds think alike! I've really grown fond of this watch, that orange dial and bakelite bezel are perfect.


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello from northeast Ohio new member and new Squale owner to be. Googled to find Squale Forum's and they are kinda hard to find glad I stumbled upon this one it seems there is a lot of interest in Squale and a lot of beautiful watches!


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

Beautiful, I wish Squale would offer a no-date option.


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

vbob said:


> Beautiful, I wish Squale would offer a no-date option.


To the quote on my last post it was in reference to the TGV Lion Shark on pg.535 I have been scrolling thru all of the older posts and replied to it.
The orange dial 1521 is also beautiful indeed!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

vbob said:


> To the quote on my last post it was in reference to the TGV Lion Shark on pg.535 I have been scrolling thru all of the older posts and replied to it.
> The orange dial 1521 is also beautiful indeed!


Sir,
Welcome to the forum, as I am also from Northeast Ohio. My two Squales that you mentioned says hello there...


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

yes both beautiful, interesting combination of color on the TGV, and the dial just seems to balance better with no date as with any other watch in my humble opinion.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

anrex said:


> My two Squales that you mentioned says hello there...


These are only two of probably a dozen Squales that anrex owns







His pics have been the inspiration for a couple of my Squale purchases. If I see a new model come out I wait for pics on this forum to see how the watch looks on his wrist- because most likely he will be buying it lol.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mydemise said:


> These are only two of probably a dozen Squales that anrex owns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the compliment. I'm trying to be more discipline on making new purchases, but with this hobby of collecting watches, it's very hard. May I add, those are nice 1521's you have there. Excellent taste!


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

New tropic strap


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Was feeling the black 60 atmos recently on the brown leather. Thought this was a pretty cool shot. I really think Squale is my favorite brand right now.


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

mydemise said:


> These are only two of probably a dozen Squales that anrex owns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's what sparked my interest in Squale also, and while I wait for my first Squale due to arrive today I'm already thinking about my next purchase, the Squale 101 Atmos and I don't see a lot of pictures on this thread regarding this model. Anyone have any comments on the 101?


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

mydemise said:


> These are only two of probably a dozen Squales that anrex owns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's what sparked my interest in Squale also, and while I wait for my first Squale due to arrive today I'm already thinking about my next purchase, the Squale 101 Atmos and I don't see a lot of pictures on this thread regarding this model. Anyone have any comments on the 101?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

haejuk said:


> No one seems to have mentioned this yet. I know that the 60th anniversary 50 Atmos is kind of disappointing, but this looks pretty good. Limited edition of 150 coming out in September. Now I need to decide if I should sell my Originale and get this, or just keep my Originale. Picture from Worn & Wound:
> 
> View attachment 14376733


So is this really coming out Sept 1st?


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I asked Anders at Gnomon watches if they were getting any. I was told they are coming out "after the August holiday" and Gnomon will have 90 of them. Sadly I think I will not be able to purchase one of these, but can't wait to see real world pics.


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

My Ombr'e arrived this morning...my first Squale, great fit on my 6.75" wrist!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Man, that is fantastic looking! Congrats, great choice!


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

with the meraud tropics


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

vbob said:


> Yes that's what sparked my interest in Squale also, and while I wait for my first Squale due to arrive today I'm already thinking about my next purchase, the Squale 101 Atmos and I don't see a lot of pictures on this thread regarding this model. Anyone have any comments on the 101?


I had one. I sold it for two reasons. One is it was too thick and heavy for me. The other is the bezel is bakelite, which, while cool and unique, I was afraid I'd gouge too easily, and that made me afraid to wear it.

The rubber strap that came with it at the time was cheap and nowhere near the quality it should be for the cost. I wore the watch on the mesh strap anyhow but that made the watch heavier.

There were a couple other quality issues, although those didn't factor into the selling. The 12:00 triangle on the bezel had one rounded, poorly executed corner, and there was a blemish on the dial around the 8:00 position. I got the watch from Page and Cooper and their responses to my inquiries on those issues were rubbish. They blamed Squale for not responding to their inquiries but failed to follow through on my inquiries themselves ... as though the only resolution was through Squale. Please.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

AardyArr said:


> I had one. I sold it for two reasons. One is it was too thick and heavy for me. The other is the bezel is bakelite, which, while cool and unique, I was afraid I'd gouge too easily, and that made me afraid to wear it.
> 
> The rubber strap that came with it at the time was cheap and nowhere near the quality it should be for the cost. ...
> 
> ...


Please.


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

AardyArr thanks for your reply, good to know regarding weight and size of the 101, I have a Seiko Mastermarine a beautiful watch that I never wear for those very reasons.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

vbob said:


> AardyArr thanks for your reply, good to know regarding weight and size of the 101, I have a Seiko Mastermarine a beautiful watch that I never wear for those very reasons.


Well, that's the weight with the mesh bracelet,(right?) which is pretty heavy.


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

riff raff said:


> Well, that's the weight with the mesh bracelet,(right?) which is pretty heavy.


The Seiko I have weighs in at 210gr. with it's bracelet (not mesh) also I called it a Mastermarine my bad, it is a MarineMaster 300M SBDX001


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

riff raff said:


> Well, that's the weight with the mesh bracelet,(right?) which is pretty heavy.


Yeah, that's the weight with the mesh.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> Please.


Um, and thank you?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

I like the brushed case.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

vbob said:


> I like the brushed case.


I like my polished case 'fumoso' 1521 as well- but i LOVE this case...


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

tanksndudes said:


> This 1553 is my only Squale. I absolutely love the case on this thing, though I quickly discovered the that proximity of the lug holes to the case itself makes just about all two-piece and pass-through straps impossible to fit, no matter how thin. I'd only had luck with rubber, which was fine, because it looks great on a tropic strap. I tried some straight-end bracelets, which at first seemed to fit, but would soon get bunched up against the case. Took a chance on this $12 thing from China, and it arrived today. It fits great and I love the look.
> 
> View attachment 13566201


Did you try any of the WatchGecko straight-end bracelets on the 1553? I was thinking about going that route, but now I see your comments I wonder if any of them will fit. Thx!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I took the plunge and ordered the 60th anniversary 30 Atmos and, according to DHL, it should be on my wrist tomorrow. All the photos I've seen make it look absolutely beautiful and I especially like the look of the bezel and the outlined hour markers (I don't mind the faux patina). I don't think I'll ever want to shell out the $$$$ for a Blancpain 50 Fathoms, so this is a nice alternative with some actual pedigree.


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

i just got this one in the mail today.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale’s quality control sucks. They forgot the hour hand.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Never mind, I found it. All kidding aside, this watch has me smittens.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ What model is that?! That's stunning!

Edit: just saw it on Gnomon. "Out of stock"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toonces said:


> ^ What model is that?! That's stunning!
> 
> Edit: just saw it on Gnomon. "Out of stock"


https://wornandwound.com/introducing-the-60th-anniversary-edition-squale-30-atmos/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

anrex said:


> Never mind, I found it. All kidding aside, this watch has me smittens.


Awesome. First shot I've seen in the wild. Looks great 

This one tempted me. Fortunately (arguably) it sold out instantly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Toonces said:
> 
> 
> > ^ What model is that?! That's stunning!
> ...


Sold out in a few hours. Gnonom only had 50 pieces.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I've only been a "transitional owner" since this one will be leaving me. Very nice watches for sure.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Already a strap monster. On a Rios 1931 canvas...


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

liquidtension said:


> Sold out in a few hours. Gnonom only had 50 pieces.


I was actually surprised it sold out there as quickly as it did.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Semper Jeep said:


> liquidtension said:
> 
> 
> > Sold out in a few hours. Gnonom only had 50 pieces.
> ...


Almost made the jump.... But didn't... 😞


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Whoa, what Squale is that all black one without the shark on the bottom?! That's really nice!

I gotta start hunting for Squales better.


----------



## vbob (Aug 22, 2019)

Hoppyjr said:


> I've only been - "transitional owner" since this one will be leaving me. Very nice watches for sure.


I don't know about the rest of you but I like the no-date.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I do too. What is that?


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Squale Millitaire. Nice release. Vintage case. Single squale logo and good price!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Excellent. I Googled that and found a used one that probably sold not too long ago that looked like that one. I really love it with the white minute hand.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f-


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hoppyjr said:


> I've only been a "transitional owner" since this one will be leaving me. Very nice watches for sure.


Are these the original hands ? I thought this model came with white and orange minute hand....


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

darklight111 said:


> Are these the original hands ? I thought this model came with white and orange minute hand....


Yes, it was a special order. All stock.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I've gotta get one of these....just fantastic watches fellas!


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

Where do I get one of these?!


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

^^^


tnvol83;... Where do I get one of these?![/QUOTE said:


> Why do I get the feeling that image has been photoshopped?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Pazzo said:


> ^^^
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that image has been photoshopped?


The dial read "500m" but I believe that's the 200m 1545 case. Looks fantastic and I'd definitely be a buyer.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> ^^^ Why do I get the feeling that image has been photoshopped?


Sea-Dweller bezel ring insert???


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14459393


Very nice! Love that NATO strap.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14459387


A while ago, I took a pick of my 1521 with open prints in the background.


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)

View attachment 14460587

Squale militaire. I like a lot of the pricier and more original designs, but they all seem to creep above the 40 case size. I suppose I could go vintage, but I hate the thought of a diver that I can't shower with....


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Island-Time said:


> View attachment 14460587
> 
> Squale militaire. I like a lot of the pricier and more original designs, but they all seem to creep above the 40 case size. I suppose I could go vintage, but I hate the thought of a diver that I can't shower with....


This one?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

anrex said:


> Very nice! Love that NATO strap.


Thanks buddy! Last year I found a guy on ebay clearing out all of these nice 20mm NATO straps for a buck each. I bought all 25 of the different straps he had, and I was surprised at how nice and soft they were after arriving (which took 3 weeks from China). lol


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

anrex said:


> A while ago, I took a pick of my 1521 with open prints in the background.


Great minds...









I'd say 90% of my watch pics are taken while sitting at my office work desk so sometimes things sneak into the pics. Usually its just a boring desk and keyboard...


----------



## timesaved (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello all! Can anyone point me in the right direction to find replacement screw pins for bracelet links for the Squale 1545 Militaire? I had one strip, and I replaced it with one of the shorter ones from a link that I previously removed. Would like to get replacements, but not sure who to contact.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## timesaved (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello all! Can anyone point me in the right direction to find replacement bracelet screw pins for the Squale 1545 Militaire? I had one strip, and I replaced it with one of the shorter ones from a link that I previously removed. Would like to get replacements, but not sure who to contact.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w`


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

anrex said:


> Already a strap monster. On a Rios 1931 canvas...


This one is gorgeous! Hope they come back with a regular model in that case


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

sirjohnk said:


> This one is gorgeous! Hope they come back with a regular model in that case


+1


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

^ That looks great on the mesh. I've been wearing mine on the rubber strap that it came with but may need to swap that out for a mesh bracelet.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

On canvas...


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

It has, but I'd buy one!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

summery orange zulu..
on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

double post


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Wish Squale would go back to their quartered-with-orange or yellow bezel inserts with the 1521


----------



## matt.craigslist.555 (Apr 24, 2019)

here's mine on a James Bond zulu from Crown and Buckle. 
right beside it is a Haveston strap. 
The PVD buckle really matches.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Love the PVD 1521 above.

I'm wearing my 1521 on suede today:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

togokm said:


> Carabinieri T dial on Super Matte Case with Nato
> View attachment 10286650


This is awesome..... 😍 😍 😍


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

1521 active this week:


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone with a PVD 1521 have photos of it on Squale's forest green leather strap?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Back on the Squale team

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14501343
> 
> Back on the Squale team
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks familiar. :grin:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> Looks familiar. :grin:


Some guy with good taste in shoes sent it to me!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Ah man! I was saving my lunch money for that one!

Great watch, congrats VWG!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Toonces said:


> Ah man! I was saving my lunch money for that one!
> 
> Great watch, congrats VWG!


Thanks! I actually didn't realize a non-orange minute hand version existed until I saw Hoppy's. Very happy to be wearing this one.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Vintage 1545 Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

This one has lots of gravitas









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lucidblvck (Feb 24, 2017)

I love most of Squale's designs but man I wish they made more with ceramic bezels or at least had the option to swap them.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi - Has anyone had any issues with bezel on this model ? (1545 militaire, ceramic bezel insert) Bought new from Gnomon Dec'18. Worn most days since but after 3 weeks off the wrist recently, the bezel has gone really stiff and there's also a slight wobble to bezel. Not been near the sea, pool or even the shower. No knocks or bangs I can remember.

At this age would you send back to Gnomon / Squale for repair under warranty ?


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Squale lovers !

I join the Squale lover's group ! happy so far. A crappy pic of a no-crappy watch !


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Hi - Has anyone had any issues with bezel on this model ? (1545 militaire, ceramic bezel insert) Bought new from Gnomon Dec'18. Worn most days since but after 3 weeks off the wrist recently, the bezel has gone really stiff and there's also a slight wobble to bezel. Not been near the sea, pool or even the shower. No knocks or bangs I can remember.
> 
> At this age would you send back to Gnomon / Squale for repair under warranty ?


I have no problems with mine, mine is about a year old. Maybe you can contact gnonom?


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

liquidtension said:


> I have no problems with mine, mine is about a year old. Maybe you can contact gnonom?


yes think ill check with them re warranty


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rob 1 Million said:


> yes think ill check with them re warranty


If you want my opinion try this first: Watch bezels don't just break down all out of the sudden.If your bezel has suddenly gone stiff, then its probably dust or some other solid or liquid substance that interferes between the bezel and the case. It's a really confined space so it can clog up pretty easily. I 've had stiff bezels on a Seiko marinemaster, Tudor black bay even on my Sinn 103 friction bezel.
It's not a matter of bad quality.

So what you have to do is to apply some *silicon spray* at the tiny gap between the case and bezel and turn the bezel a few times to make sure the silicon has covered all the area. But please note this down; The most effective solution in these cases is the *WD 40 spray*. That would have been the case here as well, unless there wasn't that *rubber gasket* under your bezel. The only reason you are advised to use silicon instead of WD40 is the protection of this rubber o-ring, as WD40 is a bit rough on this material. You can use WD 40 only if the silicon has failed to do the trick.

I would strongly recommend against sending your watch back and parting with it for so many days, before trying that first


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

Squaling cool watch !


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Larry23 said:


> If you want my opinion try this first: Watch bezels don't just break down all out of the sudden.If your bezel has suddenly gone stiff, then its probably dust or some other solid or liquid substance that interferes between the bezel and the case. It's a really confined space so it can clog up pretty easily. I 've had stiff bezels on a Seiko marinemaster, Tudor black bay even on my Sinn 103 friction bezel.
> It's not a matter of bad quality.
> 
> So what you have to do is to apply some *silicon spray* at the tiny gap between the case and bezel and turn the bezel a few times to make sure the silicon has covered all the area. But please note this down; The most effective solution in these cases is the *WD 40 spray*. That would have been the case here as well, unless there wasn't that *rubber gasket* under your bezel. The only reason you are advised to use silicon instead of WD40 is the protection of this rubber o-ring, as WD40 is a bit rough on this material. You can use WD 40 only if the silicon has failed to do the trick.
> ...


Oh I did heard bout the floss trick too. It could be due to dirt or grime. Try flossing in between the case and bezel and see if it works.


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

cool ive got some silicon lube (for bikes!) but no floss. Will get some and try the two combined. Thanks


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

The only watch I've re-purchased after selling. Sold my original one about a year ago and recently bought it again because I missed it. It's so comfortable!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

It amazes me how this watch changes colors in the light. I have to admit I did not like it on the leather strap, but on a seatbelt it wears really nicely...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

20 atmos and pancakes


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Only the essentials today..


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

So I got this today. Probably my most controversial watch buying decision.. 
I kept going back and forth mostly about the color as I was certain that squale delivers quality products. Time will tell. Must say it looks beautiful


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sold out at gnomon and LIW... glad I picked up when I did.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

italy7 said:


> Sold out at gnomon and LIW... glad I picked up when I did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The fume dial rocks !!! Congrats !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

Rob 1 Million said:


> cool ive got some silicon lube (for bikes!) but no floss. Will get some and try the two combined. Thanks


Quick update, span the bezel about 10 times under luke warm tap water and now no probs. I think the minor wobble may have just been me being a bit OCD. Any more probs ill try the silicon on floss.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Sunny afternoon ride
<deleted> wrong watch! haha


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Taking them out for a show-and-tell.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

liquidtension said:


> Only the essentials today..
> View attachment 14524437


I don't see pants in that photo.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

trying the 60 atmos on a new CNS strap


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Back on stock blue leather...










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Saw this article in Watchtime Magazine, along with a full blown ad a view pages before the article. Nice to see Squale receiving some brand recognition.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing the orange 1521 today.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

anrex said:


> Saw this article in Watchtime Magazine, along with a full blown ad a view pages before the article. Nice to see Squale receiving some brand recognition.


What do you think the odds are that the article happened because they took out the advertising page?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

anrex said:


> Saw this article in Watchtime Magazine, along with a full blown ad a view pages before the article. Nice to see Squale receiving some brand recognition.


Gentlemen,
If you missed out on Gnomon's offer three weeks back, there are two more available at Swiss Watch Passion, if one is interested. They also offer a 10% discount, if I'm not mistaken, with a coupon code "WELCOME10."

https://www.swisswatchpassion.com/en/squale_sub-39


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

A 1521 from my collection.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

anrex said:


> Gentlemen,
> If you missed out on Gnomon's offer three weeks back, there are two more available at Swiss Watch Passion, if one is interested. They also offer a 10% discount, if I'm not mistaken, with a coupon code "WELCOME10."


Thanks for that, I just picked one up, looking forward to it.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

did I somehow miss somewhere that there was an Onda Emerald green?

https://www.swisswatchpassion.com/en/squale_1521_emerald

or perhaps its just the Laguna.... I don't see any actual pics of a different green anywhere on line.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Love this dial


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14501343
> 
> Back on the Squale team
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Havent seen that config before, love it! ... is it an older 1521? or just a more rare variation?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> did I somehow miss somewhere that there was an Onda Emerald green?
> 
> https://www.swisswatchpassion.com/en/squale_1521_emerald
> 
> or perhaps its just the Laguna.... I don't see any actual pics of a different green anywhere on line.


I agree. That green is stunning, where it seems different than the other offerings. That watch caught my eye also when I initially opened this sight.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> did I somehow miss somewhere that there was an Onda Emerald green?
> 
> https://www.swisswatchpassion.com/en/squale_1521_emerald
> 
> or perhaps its just the Laguna.... I don't see any actual pics of a different green anywhere on line.


Seems like they are two different issues. One is a Gnomon exclusive, and the other has a white font to the black font. Also the green tone is different obviously as noted...


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Shark anniversary


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

rhetto said:


> Havent seen that config before, love it! ... is it an older 1521? or just a more rare variation?


It was a custom order. I traded it to Alex and then eventually bought it back. I think it's a fantastic looking piece.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

anrex said:


> Seems like they are two different issues. One is a Gnomon exclusive, and the other has a white font to the black font. Also the green tone is different obviously as noted...


interestingly though, despite the differences in the pics (white text perhaps being the real tell, as hues can differ in renderings) there are NO pics of the actual watch online and no references anywhere. Maybe it will be coming and just hasn't been posted for sale yet?


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Dark Overlord said:


> interestingly though, despite the differences in the pics (white text perhaps being the real tell, as hues can differ in renderings) there are NO pics of the actual watch online and no references anywhere. Maybe it will be coming and just hasn't been posted for sale yet?


I'd guess it's the same green dial but with white print. Of course, only real pics would tell the tale


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Good lord this little guy throws out some beautiful shades of blue! ... so hard to capture on photo, but it puts a smile on my face everytime!

Even a watch snob collegue of mine got so seduced by the 1521 blue that he had to have one!


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> It was a custom order. I traded it to Alex and then eventually bought it back. I think it's a fantastic looking piece.


Agreed! ... if you ever want to part with it let me know! ... the batton markers and the militaire branding without vonburen and shark logo make it look so different! Love it.

Do they still do orders like this?

Cheers,

R


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Two sharks


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

rhetto said:


> Good lord this little guy throws out some beautiful shades of blue! ... so hard to capture on photo, but it puts a smile on my face everytime!
> 
> Even a watch snob collegue of mine got so seduced by the 1521 blue that he had to have one!


Tempted but worried the case is too big for my wrist. i have a 1545 (40mm) and it feels a bit big for me. How does it wear ?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

My first forray into Squaleland isn't exactly going well..









This happened on the third time winding and setting the watch.

Luckily I purchased from a local AD, so hopefully will be sorted out. But I just might have to let this one go once it's fixed.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

woah that's some serious QC for a serious priced watch...


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Rob 1 Million said:


> Tempted but worried the case is too big for my wrist. i have a 1545 (40mm) and it feels a bit big for me. How does it wear ?


Here's my 20 atmos 1545








And here's my 50 atmos 1521









The 1521 has a bigger case but short lugs, and the crown screws down into the case. So it doesn't really wear much bigger. Both watches are 48mm lug to lug, so if the 20 atmos fits, the 1521 should also not have any lug overhang.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

WastedYears said:


> My first forray into Squaleland isn't exactly going well..
> 
> View attachment 14554713
> 
> ...


That's a bad feeling when a quality issue happens. I had the same happen to me with my Glashutte Original a while back. I hope all goes well with the repair.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a mechanical thing, (machines break) and probably a fluke. I know it sucks when it's new, but it probably won't happen again once it's repaired. Wear it when whole again, then decide based on the watch merits, not this incident alone.



WastedYears said:


> My first forray into Squaleland isn't exactly going well..
> 
> View attachment 14554713
> 
> ...


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Craustin1;.... said:


> It's a mechanical thing, (machines break) and probably a fluke. I know it sucks when it's new, but it probably won't happen again once it's repaired. Wear it when whole again, then decide based on the watch merits, not this incident alone.


Yes, +1


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> It's a mechanical thing, (machines break) and probably a fluke. I know it sucks when it's new, but it probably won't happen again once it's repaired. Wear it when whole again, then decide based on the watch merits, not this incident alone.


I agree. I still have my Glashutte, which I will never give up. I believe having a stem being separated from the case is an easy fix. Time to time, I have read cases where this happens, even it the most highly revered watches. I find this watch to be unique, and should be given a second chance. I love mine...


----------



## Rob 1 Million (Dec 20, 2018)

coffeebreak said:


> Here's my 20 atmos 1545
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. That dial is so cool.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14551251


Great looking strap! Where is it from?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

amngwlvs said:


> Great looking strap! Where is it from?


Thank you! Yes I really love the paratrooper straps from CNS. Here is a link:

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/paratrooper-straps

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...aps/products/paratrooper-strap-blue-and-white


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> It's a mechanical thing, (machines break) and probably a fluke. I know it sucks when it's new, but it probably won't happen again once it's repaired. Wear it when whole again, then decide based on the watch merits, not this incident alone.


I hear what you're saying, and would normally agree with you - but this is the second time I have had mechanical issues with a Sellita SW200. And judging from other stories online, including the recent Monta Atlas issues, it's not that uncommon.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

mydemise said:


> Thank you! Yes I really love the paratrooper straps from CNS. Here is a link:
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/paratrooper-straps
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...aps/products/paratrooper-strap-blue-and-white


Doh, I should have known that! I've bought plenty of Nato's from them. Didn't catch the C in the logo and just the NS or SN (depending on which way the company decided to orient their logo on the buckle). Thanks for the reply, looks great! I have the same 1521 so I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That's a really nice combo, mydemise!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Blue Soleil Blasted. That dial 









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Does anybody by any chance know how to assemble a 1521 bezel with screws?? I got this black bezel, managed to install it successfully, only problem is with the screws..... They are either too tight and the bezel won't move, either too loose and the bezel will pop out easily.. It's driving me insane :-|


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Pazzo said:


> View attachment 14574537


Great shot.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Double post deleted.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Wishing everyone, a nice weekend.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Loved that domed sapphire mod!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w``


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

ChrisWMT said:


>


What size wrist is that?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

drumcairn said:


> ChrisWMT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


7" and flat-ish on top.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Rifish (Aug 5, 2017)

I love the design of Squale, especially 1521 (50 Atmos) which I also own myself. I would hope that Squale would focus in the future much more to improving quality of their watches instead of just making different colour options or dial layouts. 

For example 1521 is a true legend by the design but I think the quality could be improved. I don't mean that there are any major quality issues. No, Squale offers good value for money. I just believe that people would be prepared to pay more for their Squale watches if Squale would improve step by step quality of their products, like finishing of cases, bezel action, making ceramic bezels etc.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

anrex said:


> `


So nice! One of my fav watches. In fact I'm going to wear it tomorrow now ;-) I like the strap- where did you get it?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I just picked up my second Squale; 50 Atmos 1521 in matte black. It is by far the most comfortable diver I have ever put on my wrist. In fact, 5 years ago I flipped an almost 4 times as expensive Breitling Colt Superocean on a $600 bracelet and it was not half as comfortable. It is of perfect size and construction.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mydemise said:


> So nice! One of my fav watches. In fact I'm going to wear it tomorrow now ;-) I like the strap- where did you get it?


Here you go sir:
https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-quick-release-sailcloth-perforated-divers-watch-strap


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


>


You are killing me putting this up for sale. Man alive that's a beauty!


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

Would anyone happen to know the 1545's dial diameter?


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

anrex said:


> `


What's the bezel insert made out of? Fantastic piece BTW.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> What's the bezel insert made out of? Fantastic piece BTW.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you for the compliment. I believe it is enamel.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing this today, which I believe is also an enamel based bezel (...added information to the last/above post).


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

I love this watch!!


----------



## Efrive1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks so good on the tropic!


----------



## Efrive1 (Oct 22, 2019)

manubenirevi said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks very nice on the tropic!


----------



## Efrive1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hoppyjr said:


> Very nice! Great strap combo.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

pepepatryk said:


> I love this watch!!


Super nice watch. I love mine also. See if I will can rotate her into next week, for today, I'm wearing my Tudor BB...


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Is that a black bay blue eta? Bezel looks almost black in that lighting!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

pkrshang said:


> Is that a black bay blue eta? Bezel looks almost black in that lighting!


You are correct, it is the ETA version. The lighting throws off the true dark blue-navy color.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

While I love the leather and milanaise I'm thinking about getting something rubber for my brushed blue 1521. I was thinking tropic to keep the vintage vibe but am open to other suggestions. Do I stick with Squale's Tropic? Any one have pics of their 1521's on rubber?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> While I love the leather and milanaise I'm thinking about getting something rubber for my brushed blue 1521. I was thinking tropic to keep the vintage vibe but am open to other suggestions. Do I stick with Squale's Tropic? Any one have pics of their 1521's on rubber?


Above picture is one with the Squale rubber. Below are other variations:


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

amngwlvs said:


> While I love the leather and milanaise I'm thinking about getting something rubber for my brushed blue 1521. I was thinking tropic to keep the vintage vibe but am open to other suggestions. Do I stick with Squale's Tropic? Any one have pics of their 1521's on rubber?


Tropic (by Isofrane)










Toxic rubber strap (Isofrane clone, but a very very good strap and affordable)


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> While I love the leather and milanaise I'm thinking about getting something rubber for my brushed blue 1521. I was thinking tropic to keep the vintage vibe but am open to other suggestions. Do I stick with Squale's Tropic? Any one have pics of their 1521's on rubber?


Looks good with rubber/silicone orange (Barton) or blue (Squale).

Also like wearing mine on a grey and blue striped nato (Gekota/Zuludiver Marine Nationale)









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Damn, you guys killed this! Thanks for all the photos!

The Squale rubber (blue) matches really well, Squale and Isofrane Tropic, Toxic Isoclone, and the MN all great recommendations! Barton would be a great one too, except that I already have orange and blue Barton clones that I got on Amazon last summer for $10 for the pair - very happy with them for the price point.

Thanks for all the shots! Any more ideas, keep them coming!


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## kheath1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Just got it today, beautiful!!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## OliverBjorgan (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Whelp, I finally pulled the trigger! After going round and round, hunting on Watchrecon for months, going back and forth on which model to get, I decided to go with my guy.

Marc at Long Island Watch is having an insane Black Friday sale and with the 5% coupon code I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to finally get a Squale. I settled on the matte blue 1521. I am so stoked! 

I'll post up some pics when it comes in. It feels great to be part of the club!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

kheath1 said:


> Just got it today, beautiful!!!
> View attachment 14642879


I have never seen this 50 fathoms homage, when was it released?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I wonder what year the Carabinieri T dial on Super Matte Case with Nato was produced?


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> I have never seen this 50 fathoms homage, when was it released?


It is Squale's 60th Anniversary reissue. Technically, it isn't a 50 Fathoms homage. It is the case Squale used to supply to Blancpain which they marketed as their 50 Fathoms model.

Gnomen has the blue version on sale now for $950. I think it is a great looking watch.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Ryeguy said:


> It is Squale's 60th Anniversary reissue. Technically, it isn't a 50 Fathoms homage. It is the case Squale used to supply to Blancpain which they marketed as their 50 Fathoms model.
> 
> Gnomen has the blue version on sale now for $950. I think it is a great looking watch.


Also look at the Urban Gentry limited edition on Long Island Watches. I think it's the same color blue dial, but no date, and ETA movement (in place of Sellita).

I have the earlier black dial 60th Anniversary LE, and still deciding whether or not to keep it. I love the watch but the crown is almost a deal breaker. The crown is conical shaped so the contact area to the fingers is quite narrow and somewhat sharp. Not dangerously sharp but just a constant annoyance on an otherwise beautiful watch.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

So I just got this 1553 today and I'm torn. I love the form factor and retro vibe, but the overall quality is pretty terrible, especially for $400. The bezel has the most backplay I've ever seen in a watch, the seconds hand is misaligned, the index markers look quite dirty (I realize the case and dial are NOS), and it also looks like there is dust or other particles inside the case. Return?









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

TheNightsWatch said:


> So I just got this 1553 today and I'm torn. I love the form factor and retro vibe, but the overall quality is pretty terrible, especially for $400. The bezel has the most backplay I've ever seen in a watch, the seconds hand is misaligned, the index markers look quite dirty (I realize the case and dial are NOS), and it also looks like there is dust or other particles inside the case. Return?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 1553 were a late run of generic cases by MRPSA. It's fairly typical of MRPSA watches to have terrible bezels. Those were a casualty of the quartz crisis and a lot of them were left nos because nobody bought them. Build quality was not high on these as they were subcontracted out and I think the price reflects that.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Wow, that is really disappointing to hear. That's a definite return; something tells me you're not going to start loving the watch more with all of those negatives.

I was -> <- this close to buying one of those, but ultimately decided to go with the 1521. I hate hearing about your disappointment with the watch, but I have to admit to being somewhat glad I went with my gut and got the 1521 instead of the 1553. It wasn't an easy decision.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> It is Squale's 60th Anniversary reissue. Technically, it isn't a 50 Fathoms homage. It is the case Squale used to supply to Blancpain which they marketed as their 50 Fathoms model.
> 
> Gnomen has the blue version on sale now for $950. I think it is a great looking watch.


Is that confirmed? That was the first case for the FF from 1953, and therefore the same case for the first Submariner...the fact that it has strange proportions (39mm, 22mm strap) makes me skeptical about this statement.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> Is that confirmed? That was the first case for the FF from 1953, and therefore the same case for the first Submariner...the fact that it has strange proportions (39mm, 22mm strap) makes me skeptical about this statement.


I can't find examples of this specific case being supplied to Blancpain, but there are images of other Squale 3 o'clock crown and "50 Atmos" 4 o'clock crown cases supplied for various Fifty Fathoms models (and to numerous other brands).

From a Worn and Wound review: 
" What Squale has done here is interesting, because they've used an iconic design most closely associated with another brand and asked us to consider how that folds in to their own unique history. The design, in the end, is as old-fashioned as Squale's business itself, which I think in 2019 makes a really interesting point."


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

1521 on Bonetto Cinturini today.








Curious if anyone has seen the 1521 homage on eBay? Unmistakable homage, IMO, and $195. 42mm, sapphire, NH35 but 22mm lugs. The description is wrong but certainly looks like a 50 Atmos.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tuna-SBBN0...rentrq:d12ca41e16e0a128ed035351ffd0d7b0|iid:1


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

double


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> 1521 on Bonetto Cinturini today.
> View attachment 14676673
> 
> 
> ...


Looks alright, but waaay to generic for me.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks alright, but waaay to generic for me.


Don't disagree and not sure they're for this crowd regardless. Just found it interesting to see the Squale reference, it's usually a Rolex, Seiko or similar that gets the homage treatment.

Kind of surprised me when I saw it, didn't think the 1521 was mainstream enough for this.

I'm happy with the originals I've owned and think the design deserves a homage.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Our flight got bumped back a bit so we had some time to visit Gnomon. Tried on the Mezzanotte 









And the Marina Blue


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Since no one wanted to take this off my hands I pulled the listing. Wearing today (although something will need to go).


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Toonces said:


> ^ Wow, that is really disappointing to hear. That's a definite return; something tells me you're not going to start loving the watch more with all of those negatives.
> 
> I was -> <- this close to buying one of those, but ultimately decided to go with the 1521. I hate hearing about your disappointment with the watch, but I have to admit to being somewhat glad I went with my gut and got the 1521 instead of the 1553. It wasn't an easy decision.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.


I returned it and got a used Shark Diver instead. I might come back to check out Squale when I have more cash for a newer model.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Today's pairing!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Don't disagree and not sure they're for this crowd regardless. Just found it interesting to see the Squale reference, it's usually a Rolex, Seiko or similar that gets the homage treatment.
> 
> Kind of surprised me when I saw it, didn't think the 1521 was mainstream enough for this.
> 
> I'm happy with the originals I've owned and think the design deserves a homage.


What's also interesting is that this same seller has listed a few other "homage" watches like the MM300, the 62 MAS, ....and get this a 'Ploprof 1200m' for under $400.00. Whaaaaat?!? That's nuts! The LM7 by Ocean and the Helson Ploprof homages were more than that , not to mention the Omega's price tag between $5 & $15 grand depending of the version one purchases. Incredible! But then China is producing the Squale's as well no matter how 'Swiss Made' they're reported to be.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Double...oops.


----------



## timesaved (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm sure the answer is here somewhere, but search on mobile is difficult to use. Where can I get a replacement bezel or just a pip for a 1545 Militaire? Also, can a ceramic bezel be used on a watch that originally had an aluminum bezel? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

timesaved said:


> I'm sure the answer is here somewhere, but search on mobile is difficult to use. Where can I get a replacement bezel or just a pip for a 1545 Militaire? Also, can a ceramic bezel be used on a watch that originally had an aluminum bezel? Thanks in advance!


Have you tried emailing Squale customer service?

There is both a US website and an international one.

You could also try Anders @ Gnomon.

Seems to me the manufacturer and/or their AD is the first stop, before an Internet forum.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## timesaved (Mar 15, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> Have you tried emailing Squale customer service?
> 
> There is both a US website and an international one.
> 
> ...


In my experience, forums are great resources for acquiring information and locating sources for things like replacement parts and the like. For what it's worth, I have not found Squale to be particularly responsive to customer service issues.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

timesaved said:


> In my experience, forums are great resources for acquiring information and locating sources for things like replacement parts and the like. For what it's worth, I have not found Squale to be particularly responsive to customer service issues.


They can be a little slow, but since you're looking for Squale parts that's the best source. Also try Anders, he's very responsive. I can't see anyone else stocking Squale parts.

That ^ unless you're looking for something aftermarket.


----------



## timesaved (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks. I'll reach out to Anders...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Steve0 said:


> What's also interesting is that this same seller has listed a few other "homage" watches like the MM300, the 62 MAS, ....and get this a 'Ploprof 1200m' for under $400.00. Whaaaaat?!?... .


May I ask for a link to that Ploprof? Like to take a look at it, but unfortunately I can't find it.

Thx in advance


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask for a link to that Ploprof? Like to take a look at it, but unfortunately I can't find it.
> 
> Thx in advance


Here you go, I had seen it the other day https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seamas...hash=item5b64113567:m:mv9D3d18zPUA75XuA_7ph8A


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> May I ask for a link to that Ploprof? Like to take a look at it, but unfortunately I can't find it.
> 
> Thx in advance


Here you go, I had seen it the other day https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seamas...hash=item5b64113567:m:mv9D3d18zPUA75XuA_7ph8A


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Here you go, I had seen it the other day https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seamas...hash=item5b64113567:m:mv9D3d18zPUA75XuA_7ph8A


Thx a lot  interesting offer btw...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I thought we weren’t supposed to discuss “homage” watches and stuff like that?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

That watch says co-axial on the dial and Seamaster in the listing and I imagine it’s neither. It’s really a fake more than anything and that’s definitely a no-no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

coffeebreak said:


> Our flight got bumped back a bit so we had some time to visit Gnomon. Tried on the Mezzanotte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, they are both nice!

The Mezzanotte looks much better on wrist than I thought it would!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

This just in, Squale GMT 40mm black. Love it!


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Berios Squale Supermatic 20Atmos


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Nice twin crown supermatic. Blancpain had the same one and is known as the date-day.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Where it is cold in Cleveland, and thinking of summer thoughts. Wearing the Giramondo today to warm me up a bit...


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Blue Soleil









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Burningelephant (Mar 11, 2019)

Well









Sendt fra min SM-N975F med Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Needed a little tropic feeling here in Cleveland. Miserable day, weather wise for today.


----------



## begioxx (Apr 1, 2019)

Just for fun! ^^
1521 Mod Ceramic Bezel.

Submariner Style or SKX Style?


----------



## mls64 (Jul 7, 2008)

begioxx said:


> Just for fun! ^^
> 1521 Mod Ceramic Bezel.
> 
> Submariner Style or SKX Style?


Sub style looks really nice. Where are you getting the bezel insert and/or what size fits?


----------



## Fjellape (Jan 17, 2019)

hi guys. 

Would you consider 350€ (already with shipping) a good deal for a 20 atmos hulk with aluminium insert, a good deal?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

New strap:


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

riff raff said:


> I agree!
> 
> View attachment 14270579


So, which Staib mesh is the one on this orange dial watch (page 589)?

I've spent the past couple of days vacillating back and forth between the Staib 2784 (flip-lock/side-pushers deployment buckle, 4.1mm thick, 4.5mm ext / 1.9mm int. barrel tubes) and the Staib 2792 (deployment buckle w/side-pushers, dive extension, removable extension links, 3.6mm thick, 3.6mm ext / 1.9mm int. barrel tubes).

I plan on installing one of these on my newly aquired, previously seldom/never used (warranty card stamped when purchased in Rome in 2013) 1521 026B (orange quadrant, domed crystal - looks like this one: http://https://www.squale.de/en/discontinued-/36-squale-1521-026-b-domed.html)

I just can't seem to decide which one, or if the '2784' barrels are too thick for the case lugs.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

That Staib is from Long Island Watch, the Satin finish, with the divers-style, flip/two button release. It offers a ton of adjustability with no links to remove. I've had several in this style. I've mulled over polishing it to match the finish on my 1521. I did polish the end lugs. Every detail on these Staib bracelets is amazing. I have never seen the Squale version, so I can't offer a comparison opinion.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Sta...sh_Watch_Bracelet_p/steel-2784-20703apb-s.htm
































americanbam said:


> So, which Staib mesh is the one on this orange dial watch (page 589)?
> 
> I've spent the past couple of days vacillating back and forth between the Staib 2784 (flip-lock/side-pushers deployment buckle, 4.1mm thick, 4.5mm ext / 1.9mm int. barrel tubes) and the Staib 2792 (deployment buckle w/side-pushers, dive extension, removable extension links, 3.6mm thick, 3.6mm ext / 1.9mm int. barrel tubes).
> 
> ...


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply - I'll likely be ordering the same model.

It looks as though you're at the maximum length - may I ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

The order is submitted and soon this will have a shiny new Staib 2784 mesh bracelet.









Thanks for helping!


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

anrex said:


> .


That looks stunning. Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

americanbam said:


> Thank you very much for your reply - I'll likely be ordering the same model.
> 
> It looks as though you're at the maximum length - may I ask what your wrist size is?


that was as received. I believe that I'm one hole in on each side for my 7.25" wrist. I ordered the 150 mm length (smaller of the two available sizes)


----------



## Fjellape (Jan 17, 2019)

any tips to change the bezel insert on a 1545?


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

Super - I should be just fine, it's my first 'Squale' and my first mesh bracelet. I also ordered the 150mm length, though from the retailer listed on Staib's German website (http://www.bracelets-for-watches.com).

Though the current rubber (or silicone) strap is rather short, I'm beginning to enjoy researching and wearing this watch. It'll probably end up being my 'Sunday-go-to-meeting' watch.

There are a couple of minor issues, though - I cannot find a serial number on it (heck, I even peeled the original tape from the caseback and looked closely), the bezel 'pip' is really small and the 60-click bezel doesn't quite line up, but it does seem to be running at pretty darned close to COSC standard and the case wears comfy on the wrist.

Can the bezel be re-aligned?


----------



## Lukas Frey (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

The new mesh strap:

























To my surprise, the Staib 150mm 2784 fits my wrist perfectly, right out of the package!


----------



## Fjellape (Jan 17, 2019)

anyone has feedback on how to change the bezel? want to change for a ceramic version but don't know how to replace it


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

americanbam said:


> The new mesh strap:
> 
> To my surprise, the Staib 150mm 2784 fits my wrist perfectly, right out of the package!


Nice - is that a polished bracelet? Aren't they amazing? (only downside is they have add some heft)
That bracelet has a decidedly decadent feel!


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Squale 1521 blue in the British sunshine today!
(Bark and Jack inspired #pointlessreach)









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

riff raff said:


> Nice - is that a polished bracelet? Aren't they amazing? (only downside is they have add some heft)
> That bracelet has a decidedly decadent feel!


Yes, I took your comments about polishing the end-lugs to heart and bought the polished version. I'm glad I'd asked your advice! I don't really notice the weight though, perhaps because it fits my wrist very nicely, or because I've gotten used to my Seamaster Chronograph being such a lump.

Regarding the bracelet itself, though expensive, it is a definite luxury. It's very well made, very nicely polished and feels extremely solid. I'm curious to see how much dust, dirt and beach sand accumulate between the links - it's very tightly 'woven'.

I'd never be able to fit a nato strap to this watch and still expect it to fit under a shirt cuff, and there are some occasions where a rubber strap isn't dressed enough. Leather straps don't agree with my lifestyle - they absorb water, sweat & oil, and then they begin to stink as they decompose. No thanks - I'll take a metal bracelet, and this mesh is simply fantastic.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

americanbam said:


> Yes, I took your comments about polishing the end-lugs to heart and bought the polished version. I'm glad I'd asked your advice! I don't really notice the weight though, perhaps because it fits my wrist very nicely, or because I've gotten used to my Seamaster Chronograph being such a lump.
> 
> Regarding the bracelet itself, though expensive, it is a definite luxury. It's very well made, very nicely polished and feels extremely solid. I'm curious to see how much dust, dirt and beach sand accumulate between the links - it's very tightly 'woven'.
> 
> I'd never be able to fit a nato strap to this watch and still expect it to fit under a shirt cuff, and there are some occasions where a rubber strap isn't dressed enough. Leather straps don't agree with my lifestyle - they absorb water, sweat & oil, and then they begin to stink as they decompose. No thanks - I'll take a metal bracelet, and this mesh is simply fantastic.


Good deal, I'm glad to enable another Staib fan. You really have to handle this bracelet in person to appreciate the workmanship.


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I wore the blue 1521 on the original leather strap the other day. This watch is a strap monster, looks good with just about any strap.


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

I like both the color and the look but if I were to have invested in that combination, the strap would never survive.

It looks nice though - it screams 'summer'.


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

I like both the color and the look but if I were to have invested in that combination, the strap would never survive.

It looks nice though - it screams 'summer'.

Edit - hmmm, don't know why it posted twice. Perhaps because the watch/strap combination looks so 'fresh'?


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

That is a nice model and smart looking


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi, new here and planning to get a GMT Squale next week. I noticed that most of the photos of the 1545 GMTs show the GMT hand not lining up with the 24 hour time on the bezel. That would drive me nuts. Is that an ongoing issue with these watches? 

Any feedback is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

i posted a separate thread on this but figured i would post here in the Squale thread in case some of you don't scan the entire list of topics. I am hoping someone can post pics of well worn Satinato/Sea Blasted 1521's. All the pics of watches I can find with this finish are either new or with very little wear. I am curious how ones that have been worn regularly for a few years are holding up. It is such a unique finish but I am concerned how it will look after seeing some heavy wear. Thanks!


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

Heavy metal - what do y'all think about this?


----------



## jdbaldoc (Feb 27, 2008)

Squale seems to make quality watches, but I just can't get past their shark logo that they put on the dial for 95% of all of their watches.

It doesn't look like a shark at all. It looks more like a "mullet" or bait fish that I have used for fishing.

Why don't they keep the logo on the screw on back (out of sight), and leave it off all together on the dial. It would look much cleaner, without the "mullet".

The "mullet on the dial keeps me from buying one.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

jdbaldoc said:


> Squale seems to make quality watches, but I just can't get past their shark logo that they put on the dial for 95% of all of their watches.
> 
> It doesn't look like a shark at all. It looks more like a "mullet" or bait fish that I have used for fishing.
> 
> ...


"In 1959, Von Buren distinguished his diving watches by adopting the name "Squale" ("squall-uh"), which comes from the word "shark" in Italian, and adding the now-familiar curved shark logo to the dial."

Alert: Squale has announced that they will be changing their dials by deleting the famous shark logo that has been used since 1959. Reports are that the company is making this drastic move in order to convince "jdbaldoc" to buy a Squale watch. Stay tuned for further developments... 8^)

Regarding pics requested by "jarlaxle" of the blasted/matte 1521 after a couple of years- here you go (although this watch has been worn as part of a pretty large rotation):


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

love these watches. pretty unique look.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

mydemise said:


> "In 1959, Von Buren distinguished his diving watches by adopting the name "Squale" ("squall-uh"), which comes from the word "shark" in Italian, and adding the now-familiar curved shark logo to the dial."
> 
> *Alert: Squale has announced that they will be changing their dials by deleting the famous shark logo that has been used since 1959. Reports are that the company is making this drastic move in order to convince "jdbaldoc" to buy a Squale watch. Stay tuned for further developments... 8^)*
> 
> Regarding pics requested by "jarlaxle" of the blasted/matte 1521 after a couple of years- here you go (although this watch has been worn as part of a pretty large rotation):


Scared me for a second lol. I love the 2 logo dial on these, one of my favorite features!


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

mydemise said:


> "In 1959, Von Buren distinguished his diving watches by adopting the name "Squale" ("squall-uh"), which comes from the word "shark" in Italian, and adding the now-familiar curved shark logo to the dial."
> 
> Alert: Squale has announced that they will be changing their dials by deleting the famous shark logo that has been used since 1959. Reports are that the company is making this drastic move in order to convince "jdbaldoc" to buy a Squale watch. Stay tuned for further developments... 8^)
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

mydemise said:


> Alert: Squale has announced that they will be changing their dials by deleting the famous shark logo that has been used since 1959. Reports are that the company is making this drastic move in order to convince "jdbaldoc" to buy a Squale watch. Stay tuned for further developments... 8^)


Wow, "jdbaldoc", an influencer!


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

riff raff said:


> That Staib is from Long Island Watch, the Satin finish, with the divers-style, flip/two button release. It offers a ton of adjustability with no links to remove. I've had several in this style. I've mulled over polishing it to match the finish on my 1521. I did polish the end lugs. Every detail on these Staib bracelets is amazing. I have never seen the Squale version, so I can't offer a comparison opinion.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Sta...sh_Watch_Bracelet_p/steel-2784-20703apb-s.htm
> 
> View attachment 14776197


I couldn't resist, and now have a 22mm Squale mesh bracelet mounted on a 101 Atmos to compare the 20mm Staib 2784 with. Here's a quick comparison, sadly not 20mm to 20mm or 22mm to 22mm bracelet. If anyone wants to donate/gift a 30 atmos 1545 or 60 atmos with mesh bracelet to me, my address is ...

The big Squale bracelet is fittingly chunky - 4½mm thick and fairly tight. Not quite as tight as the 20mm Staib 2784, but still tight enough that it doesn't compress enough to 'pocket' the watch when working on the car. The mesh is definitely less finished on the Squale bracelet; the sides with visible sheering and the edges, while not sharp and jagged, haven't the soft finish that the Staib displays. The Squale's end lugs haven't the clean spring-pin cut-outs that the Staib has; they're crudely notched, probably ground-out on a rotary grinder, but they do function.

The Squale bracelet has numerous removable links on each side of the deployment clasp, but they're not interchangeable left-to-right and pinned together using fairly soft 22mm split pins. I'll be sourcing replacement pins at some point.

I wouldn't mind an extra pair of links; when the watch is sitting on my wrist, the 6-o'clock side needs to be very short in order that the safety-lock deployment clasp sits flat to the bottom of the bracelet. If the 12-o'clock half of the strap is too short, the clasp juts out and risks snagging things. The optimal fitting solution for my wrist requires more links ton the 12-o'clock half and one, perhaps without a link on the 6-o'clock half. The Squale clasp has three spring-pin adjustment positions, thankfully all on the 12-o'clock half.

The Squale clasp itself is as chunky as the bracelet, with a generous overhang where the lock flips over, as opposed to the Staib bracelet's neat, flush-fitted and low-profile design. Squale's etched logo appears visibly on the clasp as well as on each removable link - discretely, on the inner side. The Staib clasp has attractive engine-turned details under the buckle where nobody will ever notice.

Generally, while the Staib 2784 bracelet is rather stunning and quite elegant, the out-of-the-box Squale bracelet seems to be quite solid, almost agricultural. It won't win any beauty contests, but appears to be fairly well made and solidly constructed.

Now, if only Squale sold extra links and pins via their website...

Edit: Well, it seems that the center 'tabs' on the Squale links _can_ be separated by pushing the pins out and flipping them over to the other side, so there are in fact only 'one' type of link and it's configurable to either left or right. It's still 'agricultural', though - I've actually just ordered an orange Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap (317). The Squale strap will receive an ultrasonic cleaning and placed back in the box for posterity.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Well said americanbam! I've never seen a Squale bracelet in hand, so I was curious as to how they compared. You definitely can't pocket the watch with the Staib. That is a strong descriptor and will help folks differentiate it from loose sharkmesh type bracelet.


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

mydemise said:


> "In 1959, Von Buren distinguished his diving watches by adopting the name "Squale" ("squall-uh"), which comes from the word "shark" in Italian, and adding the now-familiar curved shark logo to the dial."
> 
> Alert: Squale has announced that they will be changing their dials by deleting the famous shark logo that has been used since 1959. Reports are that the company is making this drastic move in order to convince "jdbaldoc" to buy a Squale watch. Stay tuned for further developments... 8^)
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)

New 30 Atmos GMT


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

sorry the watch is blurry

Untitled by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Love the vintage vibes


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Anybody attempted to change the 1521 50 atmos insert for the new sapphire ones yet? I've heard people having difficulties removing the bezel assembly in the past.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Disposer (Aug 24, 2016)

Maxi dial









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Big crown


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

My squale 1521....summer will be here soon and i have got the orange strap out
View attachment 14847735


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Squa'le owner for life!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jdbaldoc said:


> Squale seems to make quality watches, but I just can't get past their shark logo that they put on the dial for 95% of all of their watches.
> 
> It doesn't look like a shark at all. It looks more like a "mullet" or bait fish that I have used for fishing.
> 
> ...


Some models are missing the logo on the dial


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Starting to get a feel for how to shoot this piece.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Starting to get a feel for how to shoot this piece.


Looks great. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


There's something about the GMT vs the diver that makes it have more presence. Can't put my finger on it. How do you feel about them. That's a great photo of them together.

Cheers

W.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

All business Squale Opaco.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

This guy ... always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

My first Squale. Was on the fence for a while as historically I've had a hard time reading white dial watches but this one is not bad. Still wish the markers and hands had black surrounds like an Explorer II which is easier to read.

I'm not fond of metal bracelets so first thing I always do with any watch is remove it. Today this is on a Watch Gecko elasicated nylon



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Joining the club.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

miniman_78 said:


> Joining the club.


Nice! ... whats the one on the left, ie. what branding is on the dial?

Looks cool.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

eldasher said:


> There's something about the GMT vs the diver that makes it have more presence. Can't put my finger on it. How do you feel about them. That's a great photo of them together.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Wearing mine today. Love the GMT!


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

1545 Original love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brysn_watches (Dec 4, 2019)

May I ask why isn't there a Squale sub forum?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

brysn_watches said:


> May I ask why isn't there a Squale sub forum?


2 reasons....not enough interest and no one has stepped forward to sponsor one.

As an example, Seiko/Citizen used to have a combined forum. On being prompted, WUS decided split off Citizen to a separate forum. Yesterday some one posted a question as to why the Citizen forum was so dead, with few posts. Squale is certainly less popular than Citizen.

There are many established watch brands without a forum. They are covered adequately in Public, Affordable, Fashion, High-End, Pilot and Diver forums.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Better looking than my Rolex Sub which has no AR coating at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brysn_watches (Dec 4, 2019)

yankeexpress said:


> 2 reasons....not enough interest and no one has stepped forward to sponsor one.
> 
> As an example, Seiko/Citizen used to have a combined forum. On being prompted, WUS decided split off Citizen to a separate forum. Yesterday some one posted a question as to why the Citizen forum was so dead, with few posts. Squale is certainly less popular than Citizen.
> 
> There are many established watch brands without a forum. They are covered adequately in Public, Affordable, Fashion, High-End, Pilot and Diver forums.


Thank you for sharing with me. 

Is this thread best for sharing and discussing Squale? I may be wrong, but I can't find any "dedicated" Squale threads other than this.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ What model is that?


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

1545 Vintage Ceramica 30atmos, on a light brown strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

brysn_watches said:


> Thank you for sharing with me.
> 
> Is this thread best for sharing and discussing Squale? I may be wrong, but I can't find any "dedicated" Squale threads other than this.


 ABSOLUTELY this is the best thread for Squale.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Yup, this is the best thread for Squale. It's far from a mainstream brand, unlike citizen. Arguably much better watches though


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

On the new Borealis tropic. I think it's a nice pairing.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

My 1521,currently between straps.Tried leather and rubber but finding the perfect match is proving difficult.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Bonzodog said:


> My 1521,currently between straps.Tried leather and rubber but finding the perfect match is proving difficult.
> View attachment 14872111


Really? I'm just the opposite. I feel like this case design looks really good on just about every strap I try.

Given yours is blasted / matt finished, I'm thinking rubber or thin canvas is the way to go.

For rubber, I'm a fan of Bonetto Cinturini (just be prepared for the vanilla scent). I've run mine on their 281, 284, 295, and 300. They are well made and relatively inexpensive.

ToxicNATOs offers a well made IsoFrane style strap. Again, affordably priced and well made.

The Borealis tropic just arrived and I'm liking it as well. My only nit to pick with this strap is the straight cut ends at the lug. That said, this is common across the tropic strap field. The only offering I've found with rounded, finished, lug ends is from Zodiac. That strap is close to $100, though.

There are a ton of canvas strap offerings out there. I'd just look for something relatively thin as there isn't a ton of room on this case design.

For something different, try a kangaroo leather NATO. Kangaroo leather is very thin yet extremely strong. Being thin, it doesn't raise the watch up off the wrist too much. ToxicNATOs offers a really nice example.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Ryeguy said:


> Really? I'm just the opposite. I feel like this case design looks really good on just about every strap I try.
> 
> Given yours is blasted / matt finished, I'm thinking rubber or thin canvas is the way to go.
> 
> ...


I had a Bonneto Cinturini,found it a bit stiff,I'm waiting on a watchsteward strap br interesting to see how that works out.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Ryeguy said:


> Really? I'm just the opposite. I feel like this case design looks really good on just about every strap I try.


I agree! Here's mine on a grains of rice bracelet.
I'd add that it looks super jaunty on the NATO that came with with watch. A really snazzy blue/white iirc.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Trying on an old leather strap I bought from TC Straps long ago for my Submariner. I think it works. I'll start looking for a leather NATO strap in that color. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

I see that the 1545 is now sold out at both Long Island Watch (Original) and Gnomon (Militaire). I’m pleased I got hold of my Original in time! Not surprised they’ve gone, great watches. I’d love to add the Militaire to the collection but it’s very similar to the Original...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

From the weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

rhetto said:


> miniman_78 said:
> 
> 
> > Joining the club.
> ...


It's a dual branded vintage Y.1545 36mm automatic from late 60s or early 70s.

The Pierfa brand was owned by an Italian watchmaker from Firenze named Piero Fagioli who imported Swiss watches.
The owner was killed in his workshop in 2003.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

...and today...


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Big Blue


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Double posted.


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Hello. Glad to see so many fans of this little Italian brand! I do have a question that I hope someone here can help with. I have the 1545 GMT on the oyster style bracelet, but since seeing the newer ones on the jubilee, I want one. I don't want a straight lug. Please anyone help me. Much appreciated.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

I decided a couple of years ago that I wanted to get a "real" watch (I rotate a G Shock and a $400 titanium ana-digi) and began educating myself which took a while. Long story short, my grail watch is a Rolex GMT but I decided I don't want to tie up that kind of dough anytime soon so began looking for a watch that would check as many of the same boxes as possible but for $1,000 or less.

I looked at every dive watch brand/model I could find, spending countless nights reading reviews and watching YouTube videos. Squale kept impressing me and so I finally settled on a blasted blue 1521 and thought that was going to be the one... but knew as soon as I pulled it out that it was too small for my 7.5" wrist.

So I restarted my search, but this time focusing only on watches that were 42mm or bigger. Again, I dug into every major and micro brand I could find. I even started down the rabbit hole of heavily modding an SKX007. But I couldn't find anything that really spoke to me.

Now I had come across the Squale GMT very early on in my original search but I passed it over because I didn't want a watch so similar to the Rolex GMT I would someday buy. But after looking at everything (including considering going up to $3,000 to get to an Omega), it dawned on me that the Squale GMT Mk2 (the 42mm one), really was the perfect watch. Why should I refuse to buy the perfect watch for me now just because someday down the road it might get superseded? After another round of research/videos and obsessing over every pic I could find, I finally made up my mind.

I ordered from Gnomon and 2 days later, I could not be happier. And as for the brand as a whole, Squale is a fantastic bang for the buck.

On to the pics 

















Last thing, the bracelet is fantastic but I can absolutely see switching this out to rubber/NATO/sail cloth too.

I may buy more expensive watches at some point but you know what they say, you always remember your first 

P.S. I was pleasantly surprised to see the hour hand is a sword hand instead of a Mercedes hand. Thought all the 42mm ones had the Mercedes hand.


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

Izlatin said:


> Hello. Glad to see so many fans of this little Italian brand! I do have a question that I hope someone here can help with. I have the 1545 GMT on the oyster style bracelet, but since seeing the newer ones on the jubilee, I want one. I don't want a straight lug. Please anyone help me. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fairly sure those are all slightly smaller watches (40mm) with a 20mm lug width so those won't fit on yours, which has 21mm lug width. A quick google search on 21mm jubilee bracelet turned up a few options but nothing that looked high quality like a Strapcode.


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

I appreciate the insight. That really stinks. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

Izlatin said:


> I appreciate the insight. That really stinks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, spent way too much time researching the various details before I bought my own. Good news is that if you are willing to look beyond bracelets there are lots of other great options if you want to change things up.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

jarlaxle said:


> I decided a couple of years ago that I wanted to get a "real" watch (I rotate a G Shock and a $400 titanium ana-digi) and began educating myself which took a while. Long story short, my grail watch is a Rolex GMT but I decided I don't want to tie up that kind of dough anytime soon so began looking for a watch that would check as many of the same boxes as possible but for $1,000 or less.
> 
> I looked at every dive watch brand/model I could find, spending countless nights reading reviews and watching YouTube videos. Squale kept impressing me and so I finally settled on a blasted blue 1521 and thought that was going to be the one... but knew as soon as I pulled it out that it was too small for my 7.5" wrist.
> 
> ...


Looks perfect on your wrist.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

If you haven't already seen this, a good read on the 1545-ORIG:

https://grail-watch.com/2018/04/16/squale-1545-classic-swiss-diver/

Really love the above GMT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

1st Gen 1545 on Rubber B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Sirbjorn (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi everyone - new to the Squale game. I picked up this piece recently. Based on available readings it seems to be a 50 atmos. Anyone have an idea on how to determine the age?


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe google the contact info of Squale and provide them the serial number to inquire?


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Greetings, 

I'm considering a purchase of the 1521 Militaire, but can't seem to find much info on it. Anyone here have any experience with it? Curious why it carries a premium over similar 1521s, when the only apparent difference is the dial.

The Squale website doesn't even have much detail on it, and only one pic. You'd think they could show more than one pic on a nearly $1,000 watch :roll:. The best pics I could find were from some guy trying to sell his last year.....thanks.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ That's a fantastic vintage Squale you've got there!

@Nudewrist, hopefully Hoppyjr will come in; he's had the militaire for a while.


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

eldasher said:


> Trying on an old leather strap I bought from TC Straps long ago for my Submariner. I think it works. I'll start looking for a leather NATO strap in that color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of my Squale favourites but I always found the bezel insert a bit too bright for my tastes. So, I removed it and softened it up a bit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Drumsandwatches said:


> This is one of my Squale favourites but I always found the bezel insert a bit too bright for my tastes. So, I removed it and softened it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice! What do you go to soften it and did you have to pop of the bezel to remove the insert?

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

I read several posts online about mixing 1/3 bleach with 2/3 water and using a Q-Tip to rub over it for 30 seconds at a time then rinsing it until it almost reaches the color you like then rinsing it well because it will continue to lighten slightly after the last rinse. At least that what worked with the Rolex GMT aluminum inserts. 

Some said Drano does the same thing too. I was tempted to try it but decided I want it to age naturally with use. That may take some time as I’m not out in the sun often as I’d like and I don’t swim in the pool often enough. 

I’ll admit it looks good aged that way. Wear it in good health. 

I am also curious if the bezel can pop out like the Rolex submariner bezel do by using a pry tool around the 7 O’clock marker. I searched for videos online but all I get are Rolex bezel removal videos. 

Cheers

W.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

I removed the entire bezel assembly with a knife and tape to protect the case and then popped off the insert. Cleaned off all the adhesive and then dipped it in plain bleach in 1 minute bursts, rinsing it in water after each bleaching. 

The coating/varnish takes quite a few dips to remove but once it’s gone then it doesn’t take much to soften down the red & blue brightness. 

Get some good thin 3M double sided tape and a sharp scalpel blade & apply to the insert. I fitted the bezel back on the watch to make sure it was in the correct position and then re-applied the insert back onto the bezel. 

It’s an easy job, even easier if you pick up a cheap bezel removal tool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Happy weekend guys


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

delmar39 said:


> I see that the 1545 is now sold out at both Long Island Watch (Original) and Gnomon (Militaire). I'm pleased I got hold of my Original in time! Not surprised they've gone, great watches. I'd love to add the Militaire to the collection but it's very similar to the Original...


They're sold out, but are they discontinued? They seem to go in and out of stock all the time. I wonder if they are experiencing supply chain issues related to the Coronavirus outbreak in China?


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

NudeWrist said:


> They're sold out, but are they discontinued? They seem to go in and out of stock all the time. I wonder if they are experiencing supply chain issues related to the Coronavirus outbreak in China?


Just popular I think...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Drumsandwatches said:


> This is one of my Squale favourites but I always found the bezel insert a bit too bright for my tastes. So, I removed it and softened it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice IRs !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Has anyone tried to refinish the 1545 bezel to a brushed finish? It feels a slippery polished in its original state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The 1545's go in and out of stock all the time.

Gnomon had some in stock last week.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

You know the 1545 Maxi is like the Militare, but with a day magnifier and white lume. It is available and it has the same bracelet. Just saying.


----------



## ekappy (Feb 19, 2020)

Looking to buy -

https://wornandwound.com/review/squale-x-pagecooper-vintage-master-review/

in blue

I know the odds are stacked against me but I accept the challenge of the global hunt!

tx for any guidance.

eric


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Still loving the 50 Atmos. The Borealis tropic works well with this classic case design.

Those islands are the Mokes off the coast of Oahu.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Same watch, same chair, about 14 hours later.


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

View attachment DSC_0164.jpg

Lume shot on the squale


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

View attachment 14900857

Lume shot on the squale


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thats an excellent dial!. Love the Aqua color


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Back on a nato today ...


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

A year old  And still strong!


----------



## Sirbjorn (Jun 24, 2019)

coffeebreak said:


> Maybe google the contact info of Squale and provide them the serial number to inquire?


Great idea - reached out to Squale and got quick response from Marc suggesting to reach out to their info email - search continues....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sirbjorn said:


> Great idea - reached out to Squale and got quick response from Marc suggesting to reach out to their info email - search continues....


 You need to email Squale in Milano([email protected]),Nelly or Francesco will help you out...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ekappy (Feb 19, 2020)

**** VERY MOTIVATED BUYER Squale Page Cooper Vintage Master BLUERe: Squale Owner's Club (Unofficial)*

I know it's the longest shot around, but I would be SO THANKFUL for some help.

I may be able to source black vs a trade or vs selling blue.



ekappy said:


> Looking to buy -
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/review/squale-x-pagecooper-vintage-master-review/
> 
> ...


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Drumsandwatches said:


> I removed the entire bezel assembly with a knife and tape to protect the case and then popped off the insert. Cleaned off all the adhesive and then dipped it in plain bleach in 1 minute bursts, rinsing it in water after each bleaching.
> 
> The coating/varnish takes quite a few dips to remove but once it's gone then it doesn't take much to soften down the red & blue brightness.
> 
> ...


Nice. Thanks for the info. Will have do this to mine at some point.










Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Worn on my morning run and a hike. I'm not babying this one, but it still looks good.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

View attachment 14903551


I guess my pic was so nice, WUS wanted to see it twice.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

60th Anniversary 30 Atmos today:


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

60th Anniversary 30 Atmos today:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 50 atmos 1521 'fumoso'


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Brand new day, same Squale.

A guy could get used to this....


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Semper Jeep said:


> 60th Anniversary 30 Atmos today:


I really shoud have grabbed one of these, love it!


----------



## ekappy (Feb 19, 2020)

*Re: *** VERY MOTIVATED BUYER Squale Page Cooper Vintage Master BLUERe: Squale Owner's Club (Unoffic*

bump


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

*Giramondo with beads...*

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Anyone own the 1521 Militaire? Any opinions? Seems like a fairly rare variant, only available in the Squale store. They only have one pic to sell a $1,000 watch:


----------



## albatross... (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a new vintage Squale obsession, more squales are in the mail...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekappy (Feb 19, 2020)

Still in search of Squale Vintage Master Blue x Cooper / Page


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Giramondo with beads...*



NudeWrist said:


> Anyone own the 1521 Militaire? Any opinions? Seems like a fairly rare variant, only available in the Squale store. They only have one pic to sell a $1,000 watch:
> 
> View attachment 14911271


I have the 1545 Militaire, not the 1521. But if you're trying to find more pics of the watch, Instagram is a good place to look


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Giramondo with beads...*



NudeWrist said:


> Anyone own the 1521 Militaire? Any opinions? Seems like a fairly rare variant, only available in the Squale store. They only have one pic to sell a $1,000 watch:
> 
> View attachment 14911271


I think Hoppyjnr had/has one of these? (was for sale at one time) ... I believe it had a white minute hand, which I think looked reeealy awesome on the Militaire (really wanted to buy it , but had funds committed to another purchase).

Actually!, it looks exactly like the one in the instagram pic on green nato that coffeebreak posted above.

Definitely on my list. I only have a 1521 blue blasted squale in my collection right now, but want to add a 30 atmos 60th anniversary, and a Militaire in the not _too _distant future ... but then Im also knocking of some other grails this year, so ... ;-(

Awesome piece!, hope you get to experience it!

Cheers,

R


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I think the Squale 1521 50 Atmos Opaque Black is nearly identical to the Militare. The only difference I can tell is the hourly lume marks are circular vice rectangular. I prefer the rectangular.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

rhetto said:


> I think Hoppyjnr had/has one of these? (was for sale at one time) ... I believe it had a white minute hand, which I think looked reeealy awesome on the Militaire (really wanted to buy it , but had funds committed to another purchase).
> 
> Actually!, it looks exactly like the one in the instagram pic on green nato that coffeebreak posted above.
> 
> ...


Yes, that watch with the white minute hand is the one I've seen on various forums when he was selling it last year:









Some of the other pics above aren't of the Militaire. The dial should say:

*SQUALE*
MILITAIRE

The Von Buren crown is not a design element of the Militaire......for this a $100 premium? :-s

Maybe I'll just roll the dice on this beauty..... :think:


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

^ Edit above: Neither Von Buren crest nor shark logo are included on Militaire dial.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Very clean looking for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The lack of the shark logo was what ultimately kept me from buying Hoppy's when he had it for sale. It looked superb with the white minute hand, though.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

I have 3 Squale divers with triple logos....looking for something different this time.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

NudeWrist said:


> I have 3 Squale divers with triple logos....looking for something different this time.


If I come across one I will purchase it. I was remiss on the logos.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

A new day...a new strap. Been waiting for this one for some time now. The 22mm straps seems to work fine on the 21mm lug width.

Can't believe it took 3 weeks for an envelope to come in from the UK. This is the Elasticated Woven NATO from Watch Gecko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Really love this one.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Banzai Pipeline


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Ryeguy said:


> View attachment 14917091
> 
> 
> Banzai Pipeline


Great watch, great shot, great location!

Im ginna have to take one of thwse at my local break now &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Ryeguy said:


> View attachment 14917091
> 
> 
> Banzai Pipeline


Great watch, great shot, great location!

Im gonna have to take one of these at my local break now &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Different spot on Oahu, same watch.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sneaky peek...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Urgh... double post.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Another limited edition at Gnomon came out today. I would be down for something like this if the case color was all black instead of layers of red and black:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Gerard Jones said:


> Sneaky peek...
> 
> View attachment 14924069


Is the other half pretty cool too? ;-)


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I was hoping someone might guess what it was...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I would liked the bezel to have red lume on all the numerals.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

haejuk said:


> Another limited edition at Gnomon came out today. I would be down for something like this if the case color was all black instead of layers of red and black:
> 
> View attachment 14924311


I Like it, but it looks a bit pink..


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

haejuk said:


> Another limited edition at Gnomon came out today. I would be down for something like this if the case color was all black instead of layers of red and black:
> 
> View attachment 14924311


I Like it, but it looks a bit pink..


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I would say it looks like the orange on a big stick popsicle.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

When I got the email I was surprised too . Not sure what Squale is trying to do here. Hublot did some crazy looking watches too, perhaps they're trying to do something like that . Any attention to get a buzz going about the brand possibly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

eldasher said:


> When I got the email I was surprised too . Not sure what Squale is trying to do here. Hublot did some crazy looking watches too, perhaps they're trying to do something like that . Any attention to get a buzz going about the brand possibly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could live without the lume on the bezel, but the case is gaudy.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Maybe it’s the Tim Burton Edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Gerard Jones said:


> Sneaky peek...
> 
> View attachment 14924069


Tell us more!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

eldasher said:


> When I got the email I was surprised too . Not sure what Squale is trying to do here. Hublot did some crazy looking watches too, perhaps they're trying to do something like that . Any attention to get a buzz going about the brand possibly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn't Squale's idea,it's a Gnomon Limited Edition,blame them...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

mydemise said:


> Is the other half pretty cool too? ;-)


Here you go...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

The bezel is old school 1521? I think...


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Did anyone see the fully lumed dial 1521 that was on Urban Gentry recently?

Pretty interesting, looked cool in the dark ... not sure about in the light though.

Would be great on a blacked out PVD version.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Um what?!









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

eldasher said:


> When I got the email I was surprised too . Not sure what Squale is trying to do here. Hublot did some crazy looking watches too, perhaps they're trying to do something like that . Any attention to get a buzz going about the brand possibly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the idea of using different materials. Maybe this form is a little too over the top but I really like seeing brands do stuff like this, especially brands with heritage like Squale.

Worn and wound has some pics of other colors. Blue and black 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Um what?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch; wish it was a 42mm


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Um what?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch; wish it was a 42mm


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Papichulo said:


> Beautiful watch; wish it was a 42mm


Ordered! I have the 42mm Batman and Tropic and the new 30 Atmos 40mm case wears pretty well. Not a huge step down.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Ordered! I have the 42mm Batman and Tropic and the new 30 Atmos 40mm case wears pretty well. Not a huge step down.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Good deal. The thing is I have Maxi 40mm and I am eyeing the MK 2 30 Atmos. I might still pull the trigger on the Coke 40


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Pic of the blue T183 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Um what?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would look great on a black NATO strap, perhaps even a thin red stripe on that NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

eldasher said:


> I think it would look great on a black NATO strap, perhaps even a thin red stripe on that NATO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Attractive but just too like the Rolex and every other Rolex copy - how good would this look if they did 1521 GMT with Batman/Pepsi/Coke bezels like this


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)

From the archives.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

drumcairn said:


> Attractive but just too like the Rolex and every other Rolex copy - how good would this look if they did 1521 GMT with Batman/Pepsi/Coke bezels like this


I agree, but I think Squale would have to extend the crown a bit to make it a bit easier to grip and manipulate.

I love my 50 ATMOS, but the fussiness of the crown doesn't make it the best option for a travel watch.


----------



## brysn_watches (Dec 4, 2019)

May I check with you guys,

Bought my Atmos 20 Maxi brand new from Gnomon Watches last month. It was running at +3.6 secs per day initally during the first week. Right now it's running at +7 secs a day after continously wearing it for a month. Is it normal and within specs or something that I should be concerned? 

Watch is definitely not magnetised, checked using my iPhone via Lepsi app.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

duplicate post


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

brysn_watches said:


> May I check with you guys,
> 
> Bought my Atmos 20 Maxi brand new from Gnomon Watches last month. It was running at +3.6 secs per day initally during the first week. Right now it's running at +7 secs a day after continously wearing it for a month. Is it normal and within specs or something that I should be concerned?
> 
> Watch is definitely not magnetised, checked using my iPhone via Lepsi app.


Congrats on your purchase. I would not worry as you are within spec.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like your watch is running well within spec.











brysn_watches said:


> May I check with you guys,
> 
> Bought my Atmos 20 Maxi brand new from Gnomon Watches last month. It was running at +3.6 secs per day initally during the first week. Right now it's running at +7 secs a day after continously wearing it for a month. Is it normal and within specs or something that I should be concerned?
> 
> Watch is definitely not magnetised, checked using my iPhone via Lepsi app.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I knew I read this somewhere...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

The Coca-Cola is now SOLD OUT. Hopefully, we will see a future 42mm Coca-Cola with a lumed bezel.


----------



## brysn_watches (Dec 4, 2019)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks like your watch is running well within spec.
> 
> View attachment 14935221


Which grade am I running on? I assumed it's the elaborated grade?



Papichulo said:


> Congrats on your purchase. I would not worry as you are within spec.


Thank you! It was my very first Squale and I'm actually looking to purchase the latest 40mm GMT later or early next year too!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

brysn_watches said:


> Which grade am I running on? I assumed it's the elaborated grade?
> 
> Thank you! It was my very first Squale and I'm actually looking to purchase the latest 40mm GMT later or early next year too!


Yes Elabore grade..Sign up for notifications on Gnomon.com & you will know well before they become available.Also watch the sales forum(i use watchrecon.com)..


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

In my experience, with time, new movements get better. It would help to place it in different positions when you take it off at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Papichulo said:


> The Coca-Cola is now SOLD OUT. Hopefully, we will see a future 42mm Coca-Cola with a lumed bezel.


Come on!!! I was gonna order one tomorrow.

What da frack!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

I got my squale 1545 millitaire about a year ago, and it was regulated? Or I just got lucky cause the accuracy has been running with COSC, about 1+- spd a day.


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

I've owned the Squale 60 Atmos Squalematic in galaxy blue for about three years. It's an absolute stunner!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

The Militaire has arrived!


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

NudeWrist said:


> The Militaire has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 14937983


Very clean looking. I hope they keep moving in that direction, just my personal opinion. Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

NudeWrist said:


> The Militaire has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 14937983


Oowhhh very nice!, the reduced dial branding and no date looks great on the Militaire.

Enjoy the new acquisition!


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

The arrival!!









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> The arrival!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah! ... saving for another grail, but think I might have to get one of these &#55357;&#56883;, really growing on me, and im seeing them pop up all over.

Also makes me want a coke! ... which i dont even drink these days! &#55358;&#56618;


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

rhetto said:


> Gah! ... saving for another grail, but think I might have to get one of these &#55357;&#56883;, really growing on me, and im seeing them pop up all over.
> 
> Also makes me want a coke! ... which i dont even drink these days! &#55358;&#56618;


I got it early evening so not sized yet but it looks great. Think I like it more than the Pepsi which I love.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

NudeWrist said:


> The Militaire has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 14937983


Liking that - what size wrist please?


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

drumcairn said:


> Liking that - what size wrist please?


7"


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> The arrival!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, LOVE the lumed bezel, congrats!


----------



## albatross... (Feb 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

This seems like the best place to ask this question. I’ve been thinking about pulling the trigger on a Squale 20 Atmos for some time now. I’m trying to decide between the classic and the maxi. I’m leaning towards the maxi for several reasons. I like the matte maxi dial because it kind of has a 70’s vibe to it, it isn’t as “flashy” without the rings around the applied indices and the gloss dial, and it just seems to be the perfect mix of tool/casual/dress. My only concern with it is the ceramic bezel. It seems like the shines polished ceramic bezel would clash with the matte dial. I’d really like to see some pictures that illustrate the the difference and would love to hear the thoughts of people that own one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

deleted


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

I installed a new strap today:


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New full lume dial from Squale


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New full lume dial from Squale

View attachment 14950225


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> New full lume dial from Squale
> 
> View attachment 14950225


If this was black DLC case, Id be hitting the order button now!


----------



## Benson V. (Dec 9, 2011)

1521 on a Watchgeko mesh


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

americanbam said:


> I installed a new strap today:
> 
> View attachment 14945955


Don't know why Squale stopped the bi-coloured bezel inserts on the 1521 - this was my fav but was stopped before I could buy - nobody does coloured bezels like Squale!


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Here's a fun one from a while back. 1521 polished blue-turned-purple from the dim lighting on a plane.


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> The arrival!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

They come with a box now though? I have a Tropic GMT and I only got a little pouch


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Atmos312 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> They come with a box now though? I have a Tropic GMT and I only got a little pouch


1st time I got the box. Saw someone else got the pouch. Hoping to get it sized today.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Finally sized before non essential business are closed. Found the last open jewelery store in town. I think I like the Coke more than the Pepsi. I do think the less blingy of the Coke would suit a Oyster more than a Jubilee but they both are winners either way.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Ah I’m envious of all your cokes!!! 
More please! Brightens up my home lockdown


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Atmos312 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> They come with a box now though? I have a Tropic GMT and I only got a little pouch





Dynamite Kid19 said:


> 1st time I got the box. Saw someone else got the pouch. Hoping to get it sized today.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


i have two squales. Got the 50 atmos Onda Laguna from Gnomon in a pouch, got the 60 atmos from Page and Cooper, nice box. I think the pouch is a gnomon thing.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Dark Overlord said:


> i have two squales. Got the 50 atmos Onda Laguna from Gnomon in a pouch, got the 60 atmos from Page and Cooper, nice box. I think the pouch is a gnomon thing.


The Page and Cooper NOS 1? Was it the box like mine or different? And pics of the watch please!!

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

The watch was not NOS, it was just plain new when I got it.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Gnomon will ussualy do box or pouch if you ask ... ive had both from them.


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Latest acquisition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Cmon Gnomon are you kidding?

https://www.gnomonwatches.com/collections/squale/products/20-atmos-ferrovia-ceramic

Perfect rendition to the Squale Blancpain Fifty Fathoms/25 Atmos:

https://www.bachmann-scher.de/en/so...orange-hand-stainless-steel-bj-1970-5302.html

AARRGGH!!!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

1 of 3 I have and looking for more. So well made and fun to wear...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Ooooohhhhh....that is nice!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

These hands are much better than what I have on my Maxi.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I keep checking under the couch cushions for $650 worth of quarters and dimes....no such luck yet! I did find that one missing sock though.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks kind of like a souped up version of the “Originale”. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

This new fully lumed 1521 looks pretty cool:

https://wornandwound.com/squales-newest-1521-features-a-fully-lumed-dial/



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

Changing straps on my 50 Atmos PVD, thought I would take some snappy's. 

Macro time!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Gnomon just released another 1545. I think the coke looked better.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Papichulo said:


> Gnomon just released another 1545. I think the coke looked better.


 I actually like this one but I'm an Old Radium fan,no lumed bezel insert though...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Papichulo said:


> Gnomon just released another 1545. I think the coke looked better.


 I actually like this one but I'm an Old Radium fan,no lumed bezel insert though...Looking at it,Yellow GMT hand might have matched up better.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

you are right, I expected lumed bezel like the coke


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 50 atmos 1521 blue matte


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Giramondo in lockdown...


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Toonces said:


> Ooooohhhhh....that is nice!


So good. Solid Squale design DNA.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Gerard Jones said:


> Giramondo in lockdown...
> View attachment 14986157


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

blackdot said:


> So good. Solid Squale design DNA.


Anyone order this one yet?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I actually like this one but I'm an Old Radium fan,no lumed bezel insert though...Looking at it,Yellow GMT hand might have matched up better.


I like this new release and the red GMT hand. Very sporty. Almost looks like a racing dial. 
And it is 40mm instead of 42 like their other GMTs.
Just might buy this one...


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Anyone order this one yet?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I don't need another but I'm soooooo close...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

blackdot said:


> I don't need another but I'm soooooo close...


Yup; I'm right there with you.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Same here. That is really nice.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

It's the 1545 that should have been made right from the beginning...... less Sub, more Squale.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

blackdot said:


> It's the 1545 that should have been made right from the beginning...... less Sub, more Squale.


I went for the 1545 Orig from Long Island Watch before the new model came out...damn! I hope they don't go too NTH though and start bringing out lots of 1545s same case just different faces. May consider flipping the Orig for the new model in the future as ironically it is more Orig! As you say more Squale less Sub, although I'm not sure many outside the watch community would know as it doesn't have the give away Mercedes seconds hand. It is the 1545 Orig with different hands and it does make a difference. Still love mine though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ordered one.

Had a project to convert a 1545 Originale to one of these:










Then Squale/Gnomon released the one above and the rest is history.....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

jerseydan31 said:


> Ordered one.
> 
> Had a project to convert a 1545 Originale to one of these:
> 
> ...


Great watch isn't it - congrats! I'd love one, but I've got two or three others on there wish list at the moment. Baltic Aquascape Black/Silver being one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

jerseydan31 said:


> Ordered one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post thoughts and pics when you get it! Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm looking at Squale for my 1st diver. Right now it's between the Ferrovia and the Militaiire. I like the larger indexes on the Militaire, but love the hands and classic throw back on the Ferrovia.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Love my set, they get top billing in the box too...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

ChaseOne said:


> Love my sweet, they get top billing in the box too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that Giramondo GMT. I really want one.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

delete


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

50 Atmos on day 14 of my lockdown


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Nickbee said:


> I'm looking at Squale for my 1st diver. Right now it's between the Ferrovia and the Militaiire. I like the larger indexes on the Militaire, but love the hands and classic throw back on the Ferrovia.


I've owned the Militaire, the Originale, the Classic. I did not 'connect' to the Militaire since the indexes looked very fake and did not match well with the markings on the bezel insert (looks like 2 watches that are mashed together that don't belong to each other). Faux patina dial with silver bezel insert and faux patina lume pip.....did not look all there to me.

Acquired an Originale last week (the 1st version with the aluminium bezel) and it does look killer. Been on my wrist non stop.

Looking forward to getting the Ferrovia (on its way from Gnomon as we speak). I'm actually surprised it's not sold out yet (wow). Getting the Squale Fifty Fathoms has always been a on my bucket list and this one is basically spot on. Looks like an old Squale Diver indeed!

If I'm super happy with the Ferrovia I'll be getting rid of the 1st version Originale (which is in killer shape with the old style black leather pouch...hint hint).

Take care.

JD31


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

jerseydan31 said:


> I've owned the Militaire, the Originale, the Classic. I did not 'connect' to the Militaire since the indexes looked very fake and did not match well with the markings on the bezel insert (looks like 2 watches that are mashed together that don't belong to each other). Faux patina dial with silver bezel insert and faux patina lume pip.....did not look all there to me.
> 
> Acquired an Originale last week (the 1st version with the aluminium bezel) and it does look killer. Been on my wrist non stop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info J. Dan. Based on the Gnomon web site and bashing the Qty button it looks like they still have 16 in stock. Soon to be 15 .

What do you recommend for a nato strap for the Ferrovia? The retro watch on this thread with the black / white stripe band looks great!

~Jersey Nick


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok it's here and it's better than what I've imaged!!!!




























Great quality overall. Love this version much more! Hands tie in perfectly with the rest of the week watch. Ceramic bezel is spot on (love the sheen on it).

Bezel and crown action are perfect. If you are ordering from Gnomon, please ask for Justin and he's going to make sure that the bezel lines up perfectly and the crown threading is buttery smooth (ask him for this before having the watch shipped after placing the order).

My only gripe with the watch is that it has the domed sapphire crystal which gives it more girth. I get that they want a certain amount of dept and distortion when looking at the dial...IMHO a flat crystal would have made the watch even thinner and sleeker.....but I'm not complaining. LOVE IT! One of my favorite Squales released yet. This one is a home fun folks. Consider me a Squale junkie!!

As far as NATO straps I got the black one (and yes you can ask Justin what color you would prefer). I'm sure a bond or vintage bond would go well with it.

If you have any questions or need more pictures, let me know.

Thx and take care!

JD31

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

ChaseOne said:


> Love my set, they get top billing in the box too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great group! the Squales and the others! Love that Erika's Original on the black dlc watch too.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

jerseydan31 said:


> Ok it's here and it's better than what I've imaged!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing JD31!! My order has already shipped, so I didn't have a chance to ask them about the crown or bezel so I'll hope for the best. After seeing your pictures, I'm even more psyched for the Ferrovia to get here. Wow!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

jerseydan31 said:


> Ok it's here and it's better than what I've imaged!!!!


I just placed my order and emailed Justin! I also added the black / orange seatbelt Nato to the order. Needless to say I can't wait!

Thanks for your help on here. Pics coming soon!


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Looks amazing JD31!! My order has already shipped, so I didn't have a chance to ask them about the crown or bezel so I'll hope for the best. After seeing your pictures, I'm even more psyched for the Ferrovia to get here. Wow!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I'm sure you'll love it Bloom! It's really a great piece. Enjoy it in good health...and please stay safe!!!


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

jerseydan31 said:


> Ok it's here and it's better than what I've imaged!!!!


I just placed my order and emailed Justin! I also added the black / orange seatbelt Nato to the order. Needless to say I can't wait!

Thanks for your help on here. Pics coming soon!


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Nickbee said:


> I just placed my order and emailed Justin! I also added the black / orange seatbelt Nato to the order. Needless to say I can't wait!
> 
> Thanks for your help on here. Pics coming soon!


Awesome! Justin's been terrific. He's helped me with my last 3 purchases. His service is spot on and he'll work with you if something does come up!

Take care.

JD31


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

jerseydan31 said:


> I'm sure you'll love it Bloom! It's really a great piece. Enjoy it in good health...and please stay safe!!!


Thanks JD31; same to you. Based on your pics, I'm thinking this might be the "Goldilocks" 20 Atmos, i.e. "just right". Really looks like it captures the vintage vibe perfectly. Can't wait for it to get here!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

jerseydan31 said:


> Awesome! Justin's been terrific. He's helped me with my last 3 purchases. His service is spot on and he'll work with you if something does come up!
> 
> Take care.
> 
> JD31


BTW, how do you get through to Justin directly?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Guys is the crystal high domed?Pics if it is PLEASE.Thanks & congrats fellas!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

coffeebreak said:


> 50 Atmos on day 14 of my lockdown


Very nice combo. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Bloom said:


> BTW, how do you get through to Justin directly?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Email [email protected]

Ask for Justin. Tell him 'Danny' sent you....

;-)


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Guys is the crystal high domed?Pics if it is PLEASE.Thanks & congrats fellas!


Hope this gives you an idea....




























Take care!

JD31

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

jerseydan31 said:


> Hope this gives you an idea....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics. I love them


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, love the dome.


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Papichulo said:


> Great pics. I love them


Thank you very much! Watch is worth it!


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

My ocean blue on a new strap.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

jerseydan31 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really great. Wish I could pull the trigger on one, but not ATM. Will have to content myself with my Originale (ceramic).


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

#stayhome watch


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

My today watch


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

jerseydan31 said:


>


Any ideas where I can order a reproduction of this band?

My Ferroviia shipped. Can't wait!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone recall the promotion at Longisland watch a while ago where you got a free mesh bracelet with an order of the 1521? I can't recall the deal but trying to figure what the best deal on these have been. I'm in the market for a polished blue


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Nickbee said:


> Any ideas where I can order a reproduction of this band?
> 
> My Ferroviia shipped. Can't wait!


Probably Ebay,search Bond Nato & a ton of striped Nato's will come up.Theres are really good US seller but can't remember his name,sorry.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nickbee said:


> Any ideas where I can order a reproduction of this band?
> 
> My Ferroviia shipped. Can't wait!


Just do a search on the bay for 2 piece Nato straps. That color combo shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

jerseydan31 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOve this! .. so dont need it, but I want it.

I just bought a few other pieces ... so should just be happy with my 1521 .... is is worth it so far?

Gah!!! ...


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Nickbee said:


> Any ideas where I can order a reproduction of this band?
> 
> My Ferroviia shipped. Can't wait!


If you want a 2 piece specifically ... this one from clockworksynergy is probably pretty close:

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/sh...o-watch-bands/black-beige-classic-nato-bands/

Looks just like the original on this link, bar the Zulu keepers and metal buckle holes.
https://www.bachmann-scher.de/en/so...orange-hand-stainless-steel-bj-1970-5302.html


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

rhetto said:


> If you want a 2 piece specifically ... this one from clockworksynergy is probably pretty close:


Thanks! That looks pretty close. I'll get one on order and take some pics when the watch gets here.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, I thought I was all decided on the 1521 until this beauty came out. I think the bracelet on this one is what's ever so slightly swaying me to the 1545...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

If anyone gets the new 1545 and has the black 1521 and can post side-by-side pictures that would be fantastic!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

New to me 101 (first Squale). Matte PVD. Looks to be scratch magnet but no worries. Part of its tool charm.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NM-1 said:


> New to me 101 (first Squale). Matte PVD. Looks to be scratch magnet but no worries. Part of its tool charm.
> 
> View attachment 14998377


 AWESOME choice!


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Wow! 2 day shipping from Singapore to NJ!

Looks amazing on the strap and very comfy!

















More straps and pics to come!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Nickbee said:


> Wow! 2 day shipping from Singapore to NJ!
> 
> Looks amazing on the strap and very comfy!
> 
> ...


 Looks fantastic!Hope to see your pics in the Official Nato Zulu thread...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great trio!



Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

one more for today...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> one more for today...
> View attachment 15001647


Looks awesome!! Mine was supposed to be delivered today, but DHL is doing their usual mystery delivery thing, so I'm left hoping for it to show up tomorrow.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Great trio!


Thanks!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hopefully I’ll be adding a 20atmos to the collection soon. Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

coffeebreak said:


>


Who's strap is that? Looks great!


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Retro Bond from Long Island Watches.


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Retro Bond from Long Island Watches.

View attachment 15003769


View attachment 15003771


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Nickbee said:


> Who's strap is that? Looks great!


 Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevro...d.php?t=4856097&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Just arrived quick shot. 









Initial impressions: badass. Might be my favorite Squale.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Obriendes46 (Sep 15, 2019)

I have the coke Squale - bravo


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> Retro Bond from Long Island Watches.
> 
> View attachment 15003769
> 
> ...


Looks killer on that strap!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

I think we found a color match!


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

The retro-ish 2 piece came ini today. Thanks for the suggestion rhetto! The colors match the dial very well!


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Nickbee said:


> The retro-ish 2 piece came ini today. Thanks for the suggestion rhetto! The colors match the dial very well!
> 
> View attachment 15007469


Ohhhh .. very nice!, looks mint! ... just like the fiftyfathoms In the pics &#55357;&#56399;

Im so close to pulling the trigger on this, and getting the same strap!

Well done and enjoy a fantastic looking squale!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

My entire social life is just interaction with delivery men now


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Sent from a van down by the river...


Ermagerd. You did good.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ATTENTION Squale Owners...Hey folks.I was here when Alphawolf started this thread.It was my introduction to Squale watches that has lasted 9 years now,has at 1 time or another included 6 different models in my collection at the same time & will include 3 models in my finalized,small & very select End Game collection...
With that said myself & I'm sure Alphawolf never imagined it would explode to almost 700 pages & 7000 replies!!!WAYYY OVER 1 MILLION VIEWS!!!
While all the pertinent information regarding the company is accessible via search mode,pictures are getting buried at a daily rate,making finding them difficult except maybe on Google..
At the top of the page in the F74 Sub Forums is an IMAGE ONLY thread,started by another of the old guard Nalu,also long gone now( hope you & yours are well Colonel)..I bumped it up last night & REALLY HOPE you repliers here will add your pictures to the Image Only thread..Who knows,Squale has seen a huge resurgence in the World Wide Dive Watch Collectors community,we could see it gain it's rightful place as the TRUE ICONIC Dive Watch Maker that miss information has boosted Doxa too & those pics will be there as long as WUS is active..
PLEASE POST PICS in the IMAGE ONLY thread at the top of the page everyone & THANKS VERY MUCH if you do..I Know Nalu & Alphawolf would appreciate it...


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ATTENTION Squale Owners...Hey folks.I was here when Alphawolf started this thread.It was my introduction to Squale watches that has lasted 9 years now,has at 1 time or another included 6 different models in my collection at the same time & will include 3 models in my finalized,small & very select End Game collection...
> With that said myself & I'm sure Alphawolf never imagined it would explode to almost 700 pages & 7000 replies!!!WAYYY OVER 1 MILLION VIEWS!!!
> While all the pertinent information regarding the company is accessible via search mode,pictures are getting buried at a daily rate,making finding them difficult except maybe on Google..
> At the top of the page in the F74 Sub Forums is an IMAGE ONLY thread,started by another of the old guard Nalu,also long gone now( hope you & yours are well Colonel)..I bumped it up last night & REALLY HOPE you repliers here will add your pictures to the Image Only thread..Who knows,Squale has seen a huge resurgence in the World Wide Dive Watch Collectors community,we could see it gain it's rightful place as the TRUE ICONIC Dive Watch Maker that miss information has boosted Doxa too & those pics will be there as long as WUS is active..
> PLEASE POST PICS in the IMAGE ONLY thread at the top of the page everyone & THANKS VERY MUCH if you do..I Know Nalu & Alphawolf would appreciate it...


Shortly thereafter I purchased my first Squale.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


 The 60 Atmos is an AMAZING diver & puts to shame ANYTHING Doxa makes right now!Love the crystal,the ICONIC Case design on steroids & the ICONIC real BAKELITE Bezel Insert!.The Satin Black is on my want list.
Hey what do you think of the outer AR coating?


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Has anyone ordered the new 30 Atmos "Dusky" GMT from Gnomon? Please post pics if you've got one. They have sold about half their initial stock so surely one of you must have one.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Steve O. said:


>


Great selection of unique squales. I was just finishing up an Avo 2020...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> need me a squale


What are you selling when you get to 100 posts to get one?



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> The 60 Atmos is an AMAZING diver & puts to shame ANYTHING Doxa makes right now!Love the crystal,the ICONIC Case design on steroids & the ICONIC real BAKELITE Bezel Insert!.The Satin Black is on my want list.
> Hey what do you think of the outer AR coating?


Why are you so hung up on Doxa? They've done a lot of odd things lately but maybe just let that stay in the Doxa sub forum..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

MadsNilsson said:


> Why are you so hung up on Doxa? They've done a lot of odd things lately but maybe just let that stay in the Doxa sub forum..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Because Doxa is a sham based on miss information & looks.I can't compare the REAL Histories of the companies in the Doxa forum,couldn't post a thread directly comparing similar priced watches to Doxa but I can damn sure do it here in this thread.


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Folks,

just a quick PSA about the Ferrovia 20 Atmos. Just spoke to [email protected] and they only have 2 left in stock. Get yours now while you can.

Take care.

JD31


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

For those of you that recently got a Ferrovia... 

What kind of accuracy are you getting? For the 1st 3 days I was getting about +22 a day. I got a demagnetizer in yesterday, now I'm at around +12 a day.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man, I just don't have an extra $650 laying around right now. Maybe that's a good thing, so I can put off choosing between the Ferrovia and a 1521.


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Nickbee said:


> For those of you that recently got a Ferrovia...
> 
> What kind of accuracy are you getting? For the 1st 3 days I was getting about +22 a day. I got a demagnetizer in yesterday, now I'm at around +12 a day.


I'm getting +10 a day. Should be within specs of the Elabore' grade of the ETA 2824.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

jerseydan31 said:


> I'm getting +10 a day. Should be within specs of the Elabore' grade of the ETA 2824.


Mine is +7 SPD. Not bad at all.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Because Doxa is a sham based on miss information & looks.I can't compare the REAL Histories of the companies in the Doxa forum,couldn't post a thread directly comparing similar priced watches to Doxa but I can damn sure do it here in this thread.


I tried reading it several times and I'm not following what you are saying entirely - I do see that you don't like Doxa. That's fair. I really don't like Bell & Ross, at all, and my strategy is to avoid them and just not mention them (first time now IIRC). So I just wondered why you keep doing just that. 
I'm poking the bear I know and I'll stop now.

Have a lovely day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

MadsNilsson said:


> I tried reading it several times and I'm not following what you are saying entirely - I do see that you don't like Doxa. That's fair. I really don't like Bell & Ross, at all, and my strategy is to avoid them and just not mention them (first time now IIRC). So I just wondered why you keep doing just that.
> I'm poking the bear I know and I'll stop now.
> 
> Have a lovely day.
> ...


Untrue,I have no problem with Doxa watches besides the pricing & a Dive Watch History that is complete PUFFERY,they are really cool looking & I admit they did market the first Orange Dive watch..BUT that is the ONLY thing they ever did.They have ABSOLUTELY NO DIVE WATCH HISTORY to speak of,other than orange..Squale on the other hand could possibly be credited with the very first non commercial Dive watch when C.VB.started modding watches for Dive Shops as early as 1950..Their entire line of watches offers more of everything for less money than Doxa & I am one Squale collector who wants to see them garner the respect they so richly deserve & Doxa does not..


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Got in my Marathon Camo single pass rubber band today. I'm not convinced about it yet.

A few things:
- it fits VERY tight with the stock 1.8mm spring bars. I'm thinking 1.3mm bars would be a better fit
- this is for smaller wrists only. I have a 6.5" wrist and I'm on one of the last few holes 
- the buckle is signed Marathon
- it smells like vanilla


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Nickbee said:


> Got in my Marathon Camo single pass rubber band today. I'm not convinced about it yet.
> 
> A few things:
> - it fits VERY tight with the stock 1.8mm spring bars. I'm thinking 1.3mm bars would be a better fit
> ...


I like the double pass bonetto cinturini rubber natos, i have one in orange, and one on the way in blue camo. Also vanilla scented. Think they are also branded zulu diver by watch gecko great straps..


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Nickbee said:


> Got in my Marathon Camo single pass rubber band today. I'm not convinced about it yet.
> 
> A few things:
> - it fits VERY tight with the stock 1.8mm spring bars. I'm thinking 1.3mm bars would be a better fit
> ...


I like the double pass bonetto cinturini rubber natos, i have one in orange, and one on the way in blue camo. Also vanilla scented. Think they are also branded zulu diver by watch gecko great straps..


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I love Bonetto Cinturini rubber watch bands and yes they smell like vanilla. They typically cost more, but well worth it.


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

rhetto said:


> I like the double pass bonetto cinturini rubber natos, i have one in orange, and one on the way in blue camo. Also vanilla scented. Think they are also branded zulu diver by watch gecko great straps..


Are there any US based sources for these? I'm wondering if there would be delays ini shipping from the UK now. I'd like to try one in orange.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Untrue,I have no problem with Doxa watches besides the pricing & a Dive Watch History that is complete PUFFERY,they are really cool looking & I admit they did market the first Orange Dive watch..BUT that is the ONLY thing they ever did.They have ABSOLUTELY NO DIVE WATCH HISTORY to speak of,other than orange..Squale on the other hand could possibly be credited with the very first non commercial Dive watch when C.VB.started modding watches for Dive Shops as early as 1950..Their entire line of watches offers more of everything for less money than Doxa & I am one Squale collector who wants to see them garner the respect they so richly deserve & Doxa does not..


Pretty sure they invented the helium release along with Rolex as well as promoting diving in collaboration with Jacques Cousteau...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Papichulo said:


> I love Bonetto Cinturini rubber watch bands and yes they smell like vanilla. They typically cost more, but well worth it.


I agree, in fact I'm wearing one now.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ChaseOne said:


> Pretty sure they invented the helium release along with Rolex as well as promoting diving in collaboration with Jacques Cousteau...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Apparently that doesn't qualify as significant.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

jerseydan31 said:


> Ok it's here and it's better than what I've imaged!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to ask you which one of these two do you like better?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Bloom said:


> I've been meaning to ask you which one of these two do you like better?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


The Ferrovia (one on the right). I've already sold the one on the left (Originale)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

jerseydan31 said:


> The Ferrovia (one on the right). I've already sold the one on the left (Originale)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gahhh ... trying so hard not to buy a ferrovia ... supposed to be saving for a grail!

I need another watch like a hole in the head, but its so dam coooool.

Was hoping Gnomon would be sold out by now (so i had to wait till at least July) but there must be 1 left.

So weak ...


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Nickbee said:


> Are there any US based sources for these? I'm wondering if there would be delays ini shipping from the UK now. I'd like to try one in orange.


This place in NY seems to have the orange:
https://thewatchprince.com/nbr-rubber-model-328-bonetto-cinturini-various-colors/

Never heard of then or bought from there, but they have alot of colors.

Holbens also have some, but only blue red and black.

The orange is great, but its not a vivid orange, its a bit more pumpkin. If you like natos and rubber I think they are a great option ... but I am a strap hoarder! ?


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

rhetto said:


> This place in NY seems to have the orange:
> https://thewatchprince.com/nbr-rubber-model-328-bonetto-cinturini-various-colors/
> 
> Never heard of then or bought from there, but they have alot of colors.
> ...


Thanks! Just ordered with 20% off!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

jerseydan31 said:


> The Ferrovia (one on the right). I've already sold the one on the left (Originale)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice!! I'm really enjoying mine as well.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi guys,


I have a squale 1525 rootbeer ceramic and I have in my wishlist the squale 30 atmos ceramic gmt. I would like to know which is the weight of the 30 atmos gmt. I am afraid that it could be much more heavier than the 20 atmos rootbeer.


Someone could help me? thanks


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a squale 1525 rootbeer ceramic and I have in my wishlist the squale 30 atmos ceramic gmt. I would like to know which is the weight of the 30 atmos gmt. I am afraid that it could be much more heavier than the 20 atmos rootbeer.

Someone could help me? thanks

Plus: a pic from my squale rootbeer


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dudubjd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a squale 1525 rootbeer ceramic and I have in my wishlist the squale 30 atmos ceramic gmt. I would like to know which is the weight of the 30 atmos gmt. I am afraid that it could be much more heavier than the 20 atmos rootbeer.
> 
> ...


30 Atmos comes in 40mm & 42mm.The 40mm is exact same case & bracelet so weight should be within a few grams of each other..The 42mm is slightly heavier but nothing that should disqualify it from purchase..
PS:That model is the HERITAGE Rootbeer,Rootbeer Ceramic has Brown sunray dial & the brown bezel...


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Does anyone know an aftermarket clasp with a "tool-less" micro adjust that would work with the Atmos 20 bracelet? 

I have not worn a metal bracelet in many years and it seems my wrist changes during the day. It's not a big deal to adjust with the stock micro adjust but it would be nice to be able to do it without a tool. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Question for the group. Anybody have. Squale with the jubilee bracelet and what size screwdriver did you use to remove the screws? I have 1 that keeps coming loose and need to order 1 to tighten it up. Thanks!

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a Mk3 Trident and a 1521? I'm trying to decide between them as they're in the same price range. The Trident has insane quality but the Squale is selling me on the Blue sunburst alone.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

MercifulFate said:


> Does anyone have a Mk3 Trident and a 1521? I'm trying to decide between them as they're in the same price range. The Trident has insane quality but the Squale is selling me on the Blue sunburst alone.


I've had a C60 MK2.5, C60 MK3, C60 GMT MK3, and a C65 GMT. All gone but my 1521 remains....


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> I've had a C60 MK2.5, C60 MK3, C60 GMT MK3, and a C65 GMT. All gone but my 1521 remains....


That's impressive. How come?!


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Do all 1521s have 60-click bezels? What's the reasoning behind this?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

Any other 1515/Medium owners here?


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

blackdot said:


> Any other 1515/Medium owners here?
> 
> View attachment 15029611


I was looking for one last year, and I lost the ebay bid, looking awesome!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Latest ones are 120clicks (laser etching on case side)

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

NudeWrist said:


> Do all 1521s have 60-click bezels? What's the reasoning behind this?


Nope, latest gen is 120 .... ive had botb, and originaly like the 60 as its chunkier and more old school/origional diver ... but now quite like the precision of the 120.

Mine has the 120 and still has the case engraving which i love.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

rhetto said:


> Nope, latest gen is 120 .... ive had botb, and originaly like the 60 as its chunkier and more old school/origional diver ... but now quite like the precision of the 120.
> 
> Mine has the 120 and still has the case engraving which i love.


My relatively new (year old) 50 ATMOS Blue Fumoso is 60 clicks. It does not have the case engraving on the side either (which I actually prefer).

120 clicks is arguably more precise, but in reality trying to time something to a sub-minute standard using a rotating bezel is probably a lost cause.

I'm really not certain why Squale goes back and forth between 60 and 120 click bezels on their 50 ATMOS. FWIW, my bezel also has the radial screws which I believe secure it to the case. I think other 50 ATMOS models do not have these radial screws.


----------



## ChristianB (Sep 19, 2011)

My 2019-model has 120 clicks, no case side engraving and securing bezel screws.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

ChristianB said:


> My 2019-model has 120 clicks, no case side engraving and securing bezel screws.


Weird. Same basic model, same year, two different bezel internals.

I just did a full rotation on mine (wearing it now) and counted 60 precise clicks, so who knows? Maybe it is just a luck of the draw type thing. You get whichever bezel they have on hand at the moment, maybe?

I'm just happy my bezel tension seems well adjusted (not too stiff, not too loose), it doesn't have any backlash, and it aligns precisely.


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

My 50 ATM Militaire has 60 clicks + side engraving + securing bezel screws. Weird.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

To my knowledge (which is limted), the evolution after the brand was revived went:

- NOS Parts, a little bit lucky dip
- 60 Click Bezel + No Bezel screws + Case engraving
- 60 Click Bezel + Bezel screws + Case engraving
- 120 Click Bezel + Bezel screws + Case engraving
- Some recent polished models removed case engraving and have 60 Click Bezel + Bezel screws
- Some recent polished models removed case engraving and have 120 Click Bezel + Bezel screws

From what I understand all 1521's are likely to transition to: 120 click bezels + Bezel Screws with No case engraving.

I love the combo I have on my latest 1521 re-buy purchased 2019 ... its blue blasted, 120 click bezels + Bezel Screws + Case engraving. For me its all the features I like!

Of course I understand some dont like the case engraving as it adds to the generous number of squale brands used on the watch ... but I like it for their case make history.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

blackdot said:


> Any other 1515/Medium owners here?
> 
> View attachment 15029611


I've got one and I'm planning to get another one in the near future. Great watches and i love the asymmetrical case.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I got two new (or rather one new and one old) Squale the last couple of weeks. So happy with both of them!

First a 2002...








...and second a full lume 1521. I know that this isn't for everyone but I think it's so retro cool!


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

MaBr said:


> I got two new (or rather one new and one old) Squale the last couple of weeks. So happy with both of them!
> 
> First a 2002...
> View attachment 15032247
> ...


Love it ... the lume dial looks amazing lit up too! Love thr logos etc are all negative blacked. Yet another one on my list!, gah.


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

MaBr said:


> ...and second a full lume 1521. I know that this isn't for everyone but I think it's so retro cool!


How is the Lume in practice? The Lume is the only thing that is disappointing on my Ferrovia.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> How is the Lume in practice? The Lume is the only thing that is disappointing on my Ferrovia.


Nickbee, I totally agree with your assessment of the Ferrovia's lume; it's pretty much a total miss on Squale's part unfortunately. I still like the watch, but the lume is really weak. Definitely interested in hearing more about the lume dial Squale though; the pics look amazing!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 15033601


 Love that piece. Enjoy!!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

rhetto said:


> Love it ... the lume dial looks amazing lit up too! Love thr logos etc are all negative blacked. Yet another one on my list!, gah.


Yes, I think that it's great and a real throwback to the 80's.



Nickbee said:


> How is the Lume in practice? The Lume is the only thing that is disappointing on my Ferrovia.


Squale is unfortunately pretty bad when it comes to lume, they really need to look into that. At first the lume on this one seems to die pretty quickly, but waking up in the middle of the night there is no problem to see what the time is. The all black hands was a great choice and it helps with legibility, I've never understood brands that do full lume dials AND go with lume in the hands. That doesn't help at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 14887763
> 
> Big Blue


Black sapphire luminous bezel insert ...


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Traditionally vintage Squale had good lume, nothing from their current releases have good lume though.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

pkrshang said:


> Traditionally vintage Squale had good lume, nothing from their current releases have good lume though.


My 50 Atmos is better than my 20 Atmos.


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Papichulo said:


> My 50 Atmos is better than my 20 Atmos.


My recent generation 50 atmos isnt to bad .... certainly better than others ive had in the past, but its no chromalight or seiko lumibrite.

Do they use superluminova? ... maybe just a thin application?


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Can't wait to officially join the club tomorrow when my 1545 arrives!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

rhetto said:


> My recent generation 50 atmos isnt to bad .... certainly better than others ive had in the past, but its no chromalight or seiko lumibrite.
> 
> Do they use superluminova? ... maybe just a thin application?


The 20 Atmos and 30 uses C1 and the 50 and 60 use C3. I cannot remember about the 101.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Quarantine watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

liquidtension said:


> Quarantine watch.
> View attachment 15040517


Great pic!


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Looks great Hoppyjr. Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

my 1545 just came today...really loving it...will post some pics soon


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

So I’ve seen some Squale 1521 Militaire with the C3 logo and all black bezel. What’s the story with those. We’re they some limited edition for a particular store or something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

added my second 60 atmos today... blu puro ltd edt.



the family


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

eldasher said:


> So I've seen some Squale 1521 Militaire with the C3 logo and all black bezel. What's the story with those. We're they some limited edition for a particular store or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I saw some pics of those while doing research on my Militaire. They were done for a retailer called Amsterdam Watch Company in the NL a few years back.


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Craustin1 said:


> Great pic!


thank you!


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

NudeWrist said:


> Yes. I saw some pics of those while doing research on my Militaire. They were done for a retailer called Amsterdam Watch Company in the NL a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 15043847


It looks really good. Wish they would just offer that as part of their regular line up of 1521. They can get rid of the C3 so it's not part of the limited edition they made . Any small change would do the trick to distinguish it from the previous edition.

I mean, that's such an Italian thing. Panerai has been doing it forever. They offer a limited run of a watch, call it limited edition, then the follow year sell practically the same one with a different series number and call that limited . I don't personally care about limited this or that. I just want the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Question for the group. Anybody have. Squale with the jubilee bracelet and what size screwdriver did you use to remove the screws? I have 1 that keeps coming loose and need to order 1 to tighten it up. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


If you can get some, use the lowest strength loctite on the screw. If you can't find that, you can use a tiny bit of elmers glue


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

coffeebreak said:


> If you can get some, use the lowest strength loctite on the screw. If you can't find that, you can use a tiny bit of elmers glue


Yeah I was thinking these links are going to need Loctite. Dumb question, what happens if I need to unscrew them after using it? Never used it before. And today I'm wearing the offender.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Yeah I was thinking these links are going to need Loctite. Dumb question, what happens if I need to unscrew them after using it? Never used it before. And today I'm wearing the offender.
> View attachment 15046097
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Just heat them up a bit before unscrewing. Make sure it's the lowest strength loctite or they may bond permanently


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Yeah I was thinking these links are going to need Loctite. Dumb question, what happens if I need to unscrew them after using it? Never used it before. And today I'm wearing the offender.
> View attachment 15046097
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


 Make sure you use Loctite BLUE...A small amount of heat will loosen up the blue,comes out like taffy when removed..
really nice watch!


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

Does anyone have a side by side photo with a Atmos 20 and 30? 

After living with my 20 Ferrovia for a few weeks I'm thinking I'd like to try a 42mm diver. This is my 1st diver and while I know it's not a direct comparison it feels like my 42mm field watch fits me better. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

complete with matching beverage.


and dog


anyone own the Blu Puro and have aftermarket strap ideas? I have a black tropic rubber that looks pretty good, the squale mesh and I have an orange hirsch that looks killer on the cyan 60 atmos, I think will look good on the puro as well. But I'm always open to new options. I feel like this blue might just be a little hard to match.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Dark Overlord said:


>


Really like this bezel style w/ no numerals...unimatic does a model that uses the same style and also looks really good


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

Dark Overlord said:


>


Really like this bezel style w/ no numerals...unimatic does a model that uses the same style and also looks really good


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Nickbee said:


> Does anyone have a side by side photo with a Atmos 20 and 30?
> 
> After living with my 20 Ferrovia for a few weeks I'm thinking I'd like to try a 42mm diver. This is my 1st diver and while I know it's not a direct comparison it feels like my 42mm field watch fits me better.
> 
> Thanks!


I thought I did, but can't seem to find it.
But here's a pic of my 30 Atmos Horizon beside my sub, which is 40mm like the 20 atmos. At the left is my Tudor jumbo which is 38mm. Not a great pic but it shows you the size difference


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

eldasher said:


> NudeWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I saw some pics of those while doing research on my Militaire. They were done for a retailer called Amsterdam Watch Company in the NL a few years back.
> ...


For sale here

https://squalenordic.com/product/1521-militaire-polished-sweden-edition/

Or here

https://www.chrono24.com/squale/1521--id14510722.htm

Or just email.squale.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

What generation is that watch?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

pw01 said:


> What generation is that watch?


Looks like a 1545 Ceramic Classic. You can tell by the metal border around the lume and smaller indices compared to the Maxi. Nonetheless beautiful watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickbee (Mar 27, 2020)

coffeebreak said:


> I thought I did, but can't seem to find it.
> But here's a pic of my 30 Atmos Horizon beside my sub, which is 40mm like the 20 atmos. At the left is my Tudor jumbo which is 38mm. Not a great pic but it shows you the size difference


Thanks! This helps!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> For sale here
> 
> https://squalenordic.com/product/1521-militaire-polished-sweden-edition/
> 
> ...


A few days ago I ordered a blasted 1521 militaire opaco.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone noticed if their hour hand is bent upwards like this? I don't mind it but was a little concerned the hands might touch.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Mine look the same, no worries.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisWMT said:


> Mine look the same, no worries.


Thanks! Very interesting


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's my Squalematic just saying hello.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

New to the Squale world and I was considering picking up one of the 2002 101-Atmos ref watches. Was curious if anyone could comment on the comfort of that model?

I have a 7.5" flat wrist.

TIA and appreciate all the pics in this thread!!


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Nickbee said:


> Does anyone have a side by side photo with a Atmos 20 and 30?
> 
> After living with my 20 Ferrovia for a few weeks I'm thinking I'd like to try a 42mm diver. This is my 1st diver and while I know it's not a direct comparison it feels like my 42mm field watch fits me better.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you end up going for a 42mm? ... did you keep the ferrovia?

What size is your wrist?

Size is such a funny thing ... I have a 6.75 - 7 inch flat wrists. I always wore 42mm (or larger) watches. When I first got the 50 atmos I though it was too small! ... then I didnt wear for a while. I went back to it and then I though it was way too big! ... and now, it looks just right again?

I think for me now, a 40mm diver that wears big (like a rolex sub-c maxi case) or up to a 42mm diver (as long as its not to thick or to longer lug to lug) is the goldilocks zone. I can stretch to 43mm for my navitimer which is short lug to tug and looks better on the larger side anyway, but otherwise I find outside of that range ... its to big or to small (gshocks possible exception).

I picked up a 38mm omega speedmaster mk40 recently ... it looks cool!, but it seems TINY! ... wont be in the collection for long I dont think.

Be cool to know what you went for/will go for next (squale or otherwise).

Cheers,

R


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Just a Classic day.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

30 Atmos


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Nobody does a splash of colour like Squale - bring back more funky bezel inserts!!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Squale GMT black 40mm


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Giramondo...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

ChaseOne said:


> Giramondo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good on the jubilee!


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Which is the best choice?! I would like to buy the 30 atmos Batman version, but its very dificult to find.

Another question: which is the Weight of the 20 atmos ceramic? Thanks

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Late afternoon catch up. Squale Tropic Ceramica GMT. Be well all and May the 4th be with you.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I looked a bit but did not see one of these mentioned here yet - I have not gone through the entire thread.

Purchased and on the way, should be here on Friday and it is a severe departure from my usual, fairly conservative taste.

I'm hoping it sparks conversations with watch enthusiasts when we get back to real life as well as keeps me entertained meanwhile.

Squale T183


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

I miss my Pan Am. I dropped it off for service before the Coronavirus thing started and now I have to wait for the watchmaker to open up again.

I'm also having the bezel refinished from polished to brushed. The polish surface is too slick and makes it hard to rotate. Can't wait to get it back. Here are some photos from the day before I dropped it off.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

wschofield3 said:


> I looked a bit but did not see one of these mentioned here yet - I have not gone through the entire thread.
> 
> Purchased and on the way, should be here on Friday and it is a severe departure from my usual, fairly conservative taste.
> 
> ...


This one is really cool. Hope you enjoy it; it certainly looks good on that red strap pictured.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Finally, I got my Pan Am back .

I'm very happy with the bezel brushed refinish as the original polished finish was too slippery for me. They did a great job polishing the case and brushing the lugs too.

Overall the difference is subtle but I certainly see it.

Just wanted to share. Cheers!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15093441
> View attachment 15093443
> View attachment 15093445
> View attachment 15093447


That blue dial is mesmerizing! Wear it in good health.

cheers

W.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

eldasher said:


> That blue dial is mesmerizing! Wear it in good health.
> 
> cheers
> 
> W.


Thank you! Yes I very much enjoy it


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine arrived today too. Not sure if it's a keeper though, but I really like how the polished inner chapter ring adds such a depth to the dial. And that orange hand is so much more epic in person: it's neon!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

MercifulFate said:


> This one is really cool. Hope you enjoy it; it certainly looks good on that red strap pictured.


Thank you, I think I will enjoy it a lot.

I ordered a black stingray with red stitching but will look for an all red strap too. The strap it comes on seems nice - I'll run with that until the stingray comes in.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

wschofield3 said:


> Thank you, I think I will enjoy it a lot.
> 
> I ordered a black stingray with red stitching but will look for an all red strap too. The strap it comes on seems nice - I'll run with that until the stingray comes in.


Sounds exciting, looking forward to seeing whatever you come up with! Have seen some awesome stingray straps out there that practically sold me on watches.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> Mine arrived today too. Not sure if it's a keeper though, but I really like how the polished inner chapter ring adds such a depth to the dial. And that orange hand is so much more epic in person: it's neon!
> 
> View attachment 15094935


I can't tell you if it's a keeper or not but it looks really elegant. What strap is that? It almost looks like the one Breitling makes that are canvas on top and rubber on the bottom.

It looks sharp to me. Congrats and wear it in good health

Cheers

W.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lautzki (Jan 31, 2020)

New obnoxious shoes for the Squale!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

This is the hybrid strap from Christopher Ward. Suits this piece and I absolutely love it on my Seaforth. Lot of people complain about it but I'm over here wanting an extra...



eldasher said:


> I can't tell you if it's a keeper or not but it looks really elegant. What strap is that? It almost looks like the one Breitling makes that are canvas on top and rubber on the bottom.
> 
> It looks sharp to me. Congrats and wear it in good health
> 
> ...


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Such a great watch


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

pepepatryk said:


> Such a great watch


That is an understatement. Great watch, great photo!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Arrived today and a quick nasty pic of the new arrival.

Fit is near perfect, hugs the wrist very well. Size is spot on. It's not as red as pictures depicted, however, I've yet to have it out in bright sunlight, so maybe it is.

Strap is very pliable yet sturdy, as is the clasp. The watch is not as light as I thought it would be, however, it's not a heavyweight - there is some heft to it.

Legibility is not as good as some with the red/black hands on black dial, and lume is yet to be tested but I'm sure with the color spectrum that it will be no Seiko w/ Lumibrite.

Al in all, so far, I really like it - I may keep it for a while.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

eldasher said:


> Finally, I got my Pan Am back .
> 
> I'm very happy with the bezel brushed refinish as the original polished finish was too slippery for me. They did a great job polishing the case and brushing the lugs too.
> 
> ...


Such a beauty. The Pan Am is my favorite 30 Atmos GMT. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

wschofield3 said:


> Arrived today and a quick nasty pic of the new arrival.
> 
> Fit is near perfect, hugs the wrist very well. Size is spot on. It's not as red as pictures depicted, however, I've yet to have it out in bright sunlight, so maybe it is.
> 
> ...


Very interesting observations. This is one of the most interesting models out right now.

Surprised to hear it's heavy, I was considering going up in size because I assumed it would super light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel954 (Jul 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

martin_blank said:


> Very interesting observations. This is one of the most interesting models out right now.
> 
> Surprised to hear it's heavy, I was considering going up in size because I assumed it would super light.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not "super heavy", but as a composite, I thought it would be lighter.

One thing though, if one is looking for a "lume" champ, this watch fails big time. Full charge yields 10 minutes until full discharge.

Otherwise, I truly love this watch - but it is a daytime endeavor, not a night time or an in the water diving watch at all.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> It's not "super heavy", but as a composite, I thought it would be lighter.
> 
> One thing though, if one is looking for a "lume" champ, this watch fails big time. Full charge yields 10 minutes until full discharge.
> 
> Otherwise, I truly love this watch - but it is a daytime endeavor, not a night time or an in the water diving watch at all.


That matte bezel probably wouldn't be very visible underwater. I guess it's really more of a weekend novelty. I also would have expected it to be super lightweight. Interesting that it still has heft to it


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

coffeebreak said:


> That matte bezel probably wouldn't be very visible underwater. I guess it's really more of a weekend novelty. I also would have expected it to be super lightweight. Interesting that it still has heft to it


I'm guessing it is ceramic over a steel "skeleton". Not to bring up a sour memory for this IWC customer, but an example of a failed ceramic case makes for a good illustration of how they are manufactured:







Image credit to WUS user.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SQUALE 60 ATMOS 
















*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

"I'm Batman"


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello everyone. I was looking at the Squale 1545, Green. I was kind of put off by it not having applied indices. I wanted to see if anyone that has the printed indices can share their experience with the watch. I know the black classic can be bought with applied indices but not other colors. Opinions are welcomed. Thanks


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

New strap. Blue leather NATO. It really softens the look of the watch I think


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


>


Hoppy, I love your watch. My new Militaire opaco arrives Monday from Sweden. I can hardly wait.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


>


I love this! Now you have me wanting this militaire but with a blasted case! Such a nice looking watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Just joined the Squale club. Very impressed with the watch, has a really nice quality feel and the blue is lovely to look at.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, after several weeks it arrived from Sweden... My Squale 1521 Militaire Blasted. Feels and looks like a dream.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Well, after several weeks it arrive from Sweden... My Squale 1521 Militaire Blasted. Feels and looks like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 15146607


Outstanding. Now I want another!


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> Outstanding. Now I want another!


I was thinking the same thing, but this time your model.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man, that Militaire is awesome!


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

eldasher said:


> New strap. Blue leather NATO. It really softens the look of the watch I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo. I removed the bezel insert and bleached it. It softened the look nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

and more temptation...

https://www.gnomonwatches.com/collections/squale/products/30-atmos-arancia-zurro-gnomon-exclusive

I really dig this watch... too small ultimately for my tastes which is a good thing. I love me some squale, the 44mm 60 atmos wears so damn well. If all these 40mm ltd editions were 44mm I'd own a lot, I'd have a lot more convincing to do with the wife. It would be a mess, I'm probably better off. lol


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Drumsandwatches said:


> Nice combo. I removed the bezel insert and bleached it. It softened the look nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I go back and forth whether to bleach the insert or not. Ran the idea by my wife and she looked at with a puzzled look . I figured it will age by itself... eventually. So I figured if I really want to get a more pastel color, I should just get the ghost mod, basically it's a perfect excuse to buy another watch. Here is a photoshop of it. A seller here on the forum swaps the tropic bezel and puts it on the Maio watch. I think it looks pretty cool!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu1


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

eldasher said:


> Nice! I go back and forth whether to bleach the insert or not. Ran the idea by my wife and she looked at with a puzzled look . I figured it will age by itself... eventually. So I figured if I really want to get a more pastel color, I should just get the ghost mod, basically it's a perfect excuse to buy another watch. Here is a photoshop of it. A seller here on the forum swaps the tropic bezel and puts it on the Maio watch. I think it looks pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great looking mod!! Need to be very careful when removing the ceramic insert though.

With the PanAm Pepsi you'll be waiting for many years for any fading to start as there is quite a bit of protective glossy varnish over the paint. Get that bottle of bleach out... :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverBjorgan (Apr 15, 2016)

Recently picked up the new T-183. Must say I am really impressed with the build quality on this watch, seems miles ahead of other Squale models.

I made a little first impression video if you are interested in my thoughts (My first video so its not great)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I gave into temptation once more. This watch is incredible...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ You know, seeing that on the wrist makes me like it a lot! I wasn't all that enamored with it from the press pictures, but that looks great.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Squale 1521...


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Squale GMT


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

And finally, the 1545 Maxi.


----------



## Tuan Vu Kim (Jul 13, 2016)

austex said:


> Squale GMT


Where do you find this version with Mercedes hands. I am on Gnomon but they offer sword versions only.


----------



## Tuan Vu Kim (Jul 13, 2016)

sorrry. double post!


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

I got my GMT from Gnomon last year. It was in the first initial run. really beautiful colors on the bezel and the gilt markers and hands are soooo nice. I'm thinking about shifting it though... Doesn't get the wrist time since I got a Tudor BB58. I might be listing it on EBay later this weekend. Who knows?


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Couple of Squales on ColaReb straps!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Two Ondas today... Love how the dials change color...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Getting one for sure..definitely can’t resist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

2 year old Squale 1521 on my wrist today.









However, I have pinched my pennies long enough that I have a Squale Onda UVA and Azurro inbound.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu+


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

This showed up this morning and on my wrist it went. Not the biggest fan of the strap, but I have a Staib mesh I will switch it out with.


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

I wanted something a bit lighter for the summer and just picked up a Barton sail cloth strap. The strap was fairly stiff at first but has broken in nicely and the quick release spring bars make swapping a breeze so will likely pick up another Barton in a different material. I took these pics right after I put it on, the sheen has worn off just a bit so it is not nearly as shiny anymore (a good thing IMO but something to keep in mind if others consider purchasing). Barton is one of the few I could find that has a wide selection of 21mm straps.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Playing around with a bunch of different straps for my 1521's...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Day/Evening swap...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w0


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Hey Anrex, in some of the pictures the numbers on the red/black divide are nearly invisible, while in one picture above they're very legible. Can you discuss the actual legibility of the 15/45? The reason why I had initially dismissed the watch is because of those seemingly obscured numbers in the black portion of the bezel.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15183487
> View attachment 15183501
> View attachment 15183503
> View attachment 15183505


This is one of my favorite watches.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Toonces said:


> ^ Hey Anrex, in some of the pictures the numbers on the red/black divide are nearly invisible, while in one picture above they're very legible. Can you discuss the actual legibility of the 15/45? The reason why I had initially dismissed the watch is because of those seemingly obscured numbers in the black portion of the bezel.


The bezel coloration is an off red-orange and a very deep-blue, where I believe Squale was going for a more playful "Pepsi" look. The numbers in the blue portion will disappear and reappear with quite ease. With this effect, it took me a little getting use to, but I like this effect. I have an Omega Broad Arrow with gloss-black dial that does the same disappear and reappear trick with its indices (...see pictures). I have posted pictures to allow you to be the judge on the legibility. I hope this helps.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...for the above post, forgot to add more pictures.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Ryeguy said:


> This is one of my favorite watches.
> View attachment 15183837
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you- it's one of my favorites as well. I fell in love with it after seeing *anrex* posting pics of it. I quickly learned that the best way to find and see pics of the newest Squale watches (1521s, matics, or any new special edition) is to follow *anrex's* posts here on WUS ;-) Seriously though- the guy has led me to a couple of purchases just through his pics lol.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Beautiful pictures!

Also, thanks anrex. I may have to get that watch, I really dig it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Blue ray day.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Hitting the sun..


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Onda uva









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Double post


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

This one showed up this morning finally and on the wrist it goes.


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

View attachment 15196335


This one showed up this morning finally and on the wrist it goes.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ocean blue time.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w`


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## MikeVnAZ (Jun 13, 2020)

Good mornig my fellow Squale aficionados, I'm in search for a Squale service provider in the USA. Where do you send your watches when service is required or do you use a local Watchmaker/Jeweler?


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Depending where about a you live, but I’d find a local watchmaker on Yelp or ask around at the local watch retailers because ETA movements are very common and pretty much any watchmaker can service them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

eldasher said:


> Depending where about a you live, but I'd find a local watchmaker on Yelp or ask around at the local watch retailers because ETA movements are very common and pretty much any watchmaker can service them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said^^^^^


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

MikeVnAZ said:


> Good mornig my fellow Squale aficionados, I'm in search for a Squale service provider in the USA. Where do you send your watches when service is required or do you use a local Watchmaker/Jeweler?


Terry @ Ute Watch Co (formerly ToxicNatos) has a watchmaker and I've only heard good things. He's in a Colorado and Terry is good people.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Super Squale?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I love the case finish of the 1521. The sun just captures the one lug to almost blindness in the second pic...


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

anrex said:


> I love the case finish of the 1521. The sun just captures the one lug to almost blindness in the second pic...


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Another lovely PanAm afternoon at the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f2


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

anrex said:


> tu+


Do these two pictures show the same watch? It seems like the bezel numbers are visible on the top picture but not below (and the way it looks below is how it looks elsewhere online...) Thanks!


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sirjohnk said:


> Do these two pictures show the same watch? It seems like the bezel numbers are visible on the top picture but not below (and the way it looks below is how it looks elsewhere online...) Thanks!


Yes, it is the same watch. The light plays with the bezel image quite a bit.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Does anyone have issues with their crown in their Squale? I have a 1545 and sometimes when I unscrew the crown it pops into the date set position. Sometimes it won’t screw in all the way so I have to unscrew it and screw it in again. Once it didn’t hack. Not sure what’s going on. Anyone else have issues like that or knows what it could be? Thanks


----------



## mrsvahn (Oct 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if the bezel color has been changed slightly for the current Pepsi GMT compared to older batches?

Squale like to change handsets ever so often, just wondering if they did something else cause i like my used Pepsi GMT so much i want to sell it and pick up a BNIB as keeper so i can claim credit for all dings and scratches over the years. The red doesnt look like my 2019 model does but maybe it's just the product images.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Master


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

New strap. I'm really surprised how much I like this one, considering it's just so simple when compared to my other nato straps. I think it's that dark shade of blue that has a hint of gray to it .


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Absolutely love that Page and Cooper NOS edition. I was this -> <- close to buying one....now sort of regretting not pulling the trigger. Ugh!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


>


Beautiful!, surely the Squale that I like the most, just a perfect Diver, is a great photo, thank you for sharing it with us and enjoy it very much!


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

mrsvahn said:


> Does anyone know if the bezel color has been changed slightly for the current Pepsi GMT compared to older batches?
> 
> Squale like to change handsets ever so often, just wondering if they did something else cause i like my used Pepsi GMT so much i want to sell it and pick up a BNIB as keeper so i can claim credit for all dings and scratches over the years. The red doesnt look like my 2019 model does but maybe it's just the product images.


I think it's just the angle and the lighting. I have the same watch and the bezel colour (particularly, the red half) looks different under different lighting conditions - it can be bright red or dark, almost brown at certain angles.

As for the blue part - Gnomon shots are clearly processed to make the blue pop more.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mr Happy said:


> Beautiful!, surely the Squale that I like the most, just a perfect Diver, is a great photo, thank you for sharing it with us and enjoy it very much!


Thank you!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man, that's a nice pic deepsea...


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

New Squale! Gift from my wife. She bought from fellow WatchUSeek member (Thank you Ginseng108).

Very excited about this one. As usual, first thing I do is take the bracelet off. Have a good weekend everyone.


































Cheers

W.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

eldasher said:


> New Squale! Gift from my wife. She bought from fellow WatchUSeek member (Thank you Ginseng108).
> 
> Very excited about this one. As usual, first thing I do is take the bracelet off. Have a good weekend everyone.
> 
> ...


Well heck, if it had ever looked that good on me I'd never have sold it. 
Wear it well, sir!


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well heck, if it had ever looked that good on me I'd never have sold it.
> Wear it well, sir!


Thanks Ginseng108!

Cheers

W

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man alive, that first pic looks professional, like something you'd see at Hodinkee. Well done and great watch!


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Just playing around. Squale Pan Am and Squale Horizon Ceramica. They compliment each other really well I think. Sort of like AM and PM watches




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's a little bit of vintage squale diving history featuring the company founder Charles von Buren and his daughter Monica/Monique. Lots of action footage of vintage squales while diving!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New rubber for my Blue Ray.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> New rubber for my Blue Ray.


looks great! compliments the watch so well. Wear it in good health

cheers

W

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

eldasher said:


> looks great! compliments the watch so well. Wear it in good health
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Thank you brother!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

1521 back on the bracelet.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I love the smell of fresh cut grass in the morning. It smells like...victory


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


> I love the smell of fresh cut grass in the morning. It smells like...victory


Is that 1 of the NOS limited editions from a couple years ago?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Is that 1 of the NOS limited editions from a couple years ago?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Yes it is. Squale built a new watch around newly discovered drawer of NOS bezel and called it The Vintage Master. Only 60 total: 20 in white dial, 20 in black dial and 20 in blue dial.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


> Yes it is. Squale built a new watch around newly discovered drawer of NOS bezel and called it The Vintage Master. Only 60 total: 20 in white dial, 20 in black dial and 20 in blue dial.


Man, so mad when I didn't pull the trigger on 1. Congrats and enjoy.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


> I love the smell of fresh cut grass in the morning. It smells like...victory


Awesome piece! Wear it in good health.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Man, so mad when I didn't pull the trigger on 1. Congrats and enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Imagine how you'd feel if you'd bought one, sold it somewhat reluctantly, then have to look at photos like this! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Trip to the hardware store


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Awesome piece! Wear it in good health.


Thank you!


----------



## jjpw (Jul 13, 2018)

Perfect for a Summer's day









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunny Tuesday.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sunny Tuesday.


Looks great on that strap! Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Loving the Sub 39....


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

eldasher said:


> Looks great on that strap! Wear it in good health
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Trying the isofrane today...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I suppose this may have already been covered but I did not see it. Anyway, I am strongly considering the 1545 Militaire. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and am hoping the 40mm case will be okay as I usually wear a 42mm watch. Aside from that I read that the end links on the Squale bracelet do not lie flat and might not be a good fit for larger wrists. Anyone with my size wrist care to comment? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

i regreat to sell my squale tropical. Yours look nice !


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

Decided to switch things up again. Pretty happy with how this turned out, is a 22mm strap but still fits fine.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Great looking Squale. Which model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> I love the smell of fresh cut grass in the morning. It smells like...victory


I think the colour combo on this looks fantastic. Can you tell me if the top half of the bezel insert is black or dark/navy blue? Also, what is the bezel material? So interesting.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking Squale. Which model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a 30 Atmos Classic Ceramica.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Thanks! It's a 30 Atmos Classic Ceramica.


Thanks. Looking good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

See the new 30 Atmos 42mm Pepsi GMT? It's a 2 piece bezel so the red is not metallic. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, had not seen that, looks fantastic. If I didn't already have my black one I would be all over that.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Back in the club, Onda has just arrived.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

jarlaxle said:


> Wow, had not seen that, looks fantastic. If I didn't already have my black one I would be all over that.


I have the 40mm but will end picking this up at some point. Be interesting to see if you can tell the bezel is 2 pieces.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Digging my new brown ceramic 1545.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Spent the day with the Originale...









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Just in from Gnomon; my first Squale! Sized up and on the wrist and I'm loving it so far.



















P.S. Hats off to Gnomon for the immaculate packaging and the excellent polishing cloth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rutherford11 (Aug 13, 2018)

Is anyone aware of an aftermarket metal bracelet, such as strap code, with curved endlinks that will fit the 50 or 60 atmos models? I would appreciate any guidance on this.


----------



## rutherford11 (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry, straight endlinks.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


>


Wow. What stunning photos! But please stop. Every time I see this watch makes me wish I hadn't sold mine! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mark24433508 (Mar 16, 2020)

This is my Squale-matic retro looking watch.
I wear it for going out in the evening in casual clothes.
I'm not much into the Rolex homage editions, but the 2002 range is what attracted me with the colourful bezel and face combinations.
Anyway, this is the one I bought. I could not resist the colours.


----------



## jaqueh (Oct 9, 2015)

Incredible dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaqueh (Oct 9, 2015)

Mark24433508 said:


> This is my Squale-matic retro looking watch.
> I wear it for going out in the evening in casual clothes.
> I'm not much into the Rolex homage editions, but the 2002 range is what attracted me with the colourful bezel and face combinations.
> Anyway, this is the one I bought. I could not resist the colours.
> View attachment 15388980


Wow I didn't know the squalematic came in this color.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Just in from Gnomon; my first Squale! Sized up and on the wrist and I'm loving it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the bezel? Any impurities on the colors? Can you tell the 2 colors are joined at the 18 and 6 positions?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

jaqueh said:


> Wow I didn't know the squalematic came in this color.


Looking forward to a polish squalematic next!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am hooked on the squalematic


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> How's the bezel? Any impurities on the colors? Can you tell the 2 colors are joined at the 18 and 6 positions?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


The bezel is tight, for sure, but workable. No, I cannot tell the colors are joined; I think they blend nicely. And no noticeable color impurities.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

skyboss_4evr said:


> The bezel is tight, for sure, but workable. No, I cannot tell the colors are joined; I think they blend nicely. And no noticeable color impurities.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. I have the 40mm Pepsi Ceramica and now they make me have to get this at some point. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Awesome. I have the 40mm Pepsi Ceramica and now they make me have to get this at some point. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Sure thing.

Seems you likely have a keener eye for such details than I do, but I think it's very nicely done. And even for my small 6.75" wrist, the size is perfect... very comfortable watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The 44mm squalematic on a 7 inch wrist








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

50 Atmos Fumoso


----------



## Sprikitik (Jun 26, 2020)

30 Atmos 1515


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda Uva on a grey isofrane...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Horizon Ceramica GMT. If anybody has the 42mm Pepsi and finds it too big and wants to trade for a first run 40mm Pepsi message me.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

My three...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Squale Matic 60 ATMOS. I've had it for about two weeks now. I'm very happy with it, it gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

That is a sweet looking Squale you have there....


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

1545 GMT 30 Atmos Reverse Batman Version 1


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Have a nice weekend everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbai (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Ferrovia today...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ChaseOne said:


> Ferrovia today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see pics of the Ferrovia I wonder if I made the wrong decision getting rid of mine and hanging on to the Originale...










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Every time I see pics of the Ferrovia I wonder if I made the wrong decision getting rid of mine and hanging on to the Originale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Fifty Fathoms connection, but other than that, the Originale would be the one I would have went for next, it looks great!

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Just joined the club.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

sivart said:


> Just joined the club.
> View attachment 15423503


Congrats! That's a beauty.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## HenryKrinkle (Oct 23, 2019)

New arrival.


----------



## watchgear (Feb 12, 2015)

DEMO111 said:


> Squale Matic 60 ATMOS. I've had it for about two weeks now. I'm very happy with it, it gets a lot of wrist time.
> View attachment 15404508
> 
> View attachment 15404505
> ...


I can see why this gets a lot of wrist time. Fantastic pics!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

Worker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> New to the Squale world and I was considering picking up one of the 2002 101-Atmos ref watches. Was curious if anyone could comment on the comfort of that model?
> 
> ...


I've a 7" wrist and it's one of the most comfortable watches I own. I really don't like the way the original mesh bracelet fits on my wrist so I prefer to wear it on either a black or orange Isofrane strap.















My other Squale:


----------



## Sebbai (Aug 25, 2020)

Love the vintage feel, with my Ferrovia on the mesh


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello everyone. Nice to see everyones squales. I am interested in purchasing the 40mm gmt squale but I do not see them with mercedez hands and cyclops. I contacted gnomon and longisland but no luck. Are there any other official sellers of squales?


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Hello everyone. Nice to see everyones squales. I am interested in purchasing the 40mm gmt squale but I do not see them with mercedez hands and cyclops. I contacted gnomon and longisland but no luck. Are there any other official sellers of squales?


Yup - but I'd ask them if they've any 'old stock' or items that don't appear on their websites.

https://www.squale.ch/en/home_page

Squale Watches | Swiss Made | Free Shipping

Si è cercato Squale - Watch You Want


----------



## watchgear (Feb 12, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


These pics make me want to wear mine with the milanese bracelet. Love this blue.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

watchgear said:


> These pics make me want to wear mine with the milanese bracelet. Love this blue.


Thanks! It always seems to find itself back on the bracelet.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sebbai (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## watchgear (Feb 12, 2015)

Sebbai said:


> View attachment 15455262
> 
> View attachment 15455263


Now this is a cool color juxtaposition with the red stripes on the strap. Big thumbs up! Wow.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Has any one gone for the sapphire bezel insert from Long Island Watch on their 1521? I'd love to see some pics. Bonus points if it's blue on the brushed version. Thanks!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Has any one gone for the sapphire bezel insert from Long Island Watch on their 1521? I'd love to see some pics. Bonus points if it's blue on the brushed version. Thanks!


No bonus points for me but I've got a black one on my full lume and I think that it's fantastic.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

MaBr said:


> No bonus points for me but I've got a black one on my full lume and I think that it's fantastic.
> View attachment 15466447
> 
> 
> View attachment 15466448


What about the installation, any particular suggestion?

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Has any one gone for the sapphire bezel insert from Long Island Watch on their 1521? I'd love to see some pics. Bonus points if it's blue on the brushed version. Thanks!





MaBr said:


> No bonus points for me but I've got a black one on my full lume and I think that it's fantastic.
> View attachment 15466447
> 
> 
> View attachment 15466448


I didn't know sapphire inserts on these where a thing. Where did you find the bezel inserts? Looks fantastic btw.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

MaBr said:


> No bonus points for me but I've got a black one on my full lume and I think that it's fantastic.
> View attachment 15466447
> 
> 
> View attachment 15466448


Oh you still get the bonus point for that! Looks awesome, thanks so much for the pics, beautiful watch!



craiger said:


> I didn't know sapphire inserts on these where a thing. Where did you find the bezel inserts? Looks fantastic btw.


Long Island Watch has them here. There are black ones available as well obivously.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

piumach said:


> What about the installation, any particular suggestion?


I removed the whole bezel which was really easy since it's screwed on. Then i put it in nail polish remover and let it soak for about two hours before poking it out with a toothpick through the holes in the back of the bezel. The installation was easy and you get a good 3M-tape with the insert. Just remember to fit the bezel on the watch before installing the insert so you don't get any alignment issues.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

MaBr said:


> I removed the whole bezel which was really easy since it's screwed on. Then i put it in nail polish remover and let it soak for about two hours before poking it out with a toothpick through the holes in the back of the bezel. The installation was easy and you get a good 3M-tape with the insert. Just remember to fit the bezel on the watch before installing the insert so you don't get any alignment issues.


Great tips! With the whole bezel being so easy to remove and reinstall I'd almost be tempted to try buy a whole second bezel then swap as desired... I like the idea of being able to "undo" if I feel so inclined.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Great tips! With the whole bezel being so easy to remove and reinstall I'd almost be tempted to try buy a whole second bezel then swap as desired... I like the idea of being able to "undo" if I feel so inclined.


That's a great idea. It's just four screws that are easily removed so the swap would only take a minute. I wonder what a separate bezel would cost. Any ideas?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

MaBr said:


> That's a great idea. It's just four screws that are easily removed so the swap would only take a minute. I wonder what a separate bezel would cost. Any ideas?


Not a clue if you can even get them separately but if I had to take a stab in the dark I'd guess about $100 plus the insert. May need to get in touch with Mark to see.

Was there any Locktite or anything on the bezel screws when you removed them or was it just a straight forward remove screws, lift off bezel, replace bezel and install screws?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Not a clue if you can even get them separately but if I had to take a stab in the dark I'd guess about $100 plus the insert. May need to get in touch with Mark to see.
> 
> Was there any Locktite or anything on the bezel screws when you removed them or was it just a straight forward remove screws, lift off bezel, replace bezel and install screws?


Please share the info if you get an answer from Mark! No Locktite on mine, they where easy to get off. Just so you know, the screws are also used to adjust the tightness and alignment of the bezel so of you screw them all they way in you won't be able to turn the bezel. Just screw them in a bit and then adjust them to get a good fit.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

MaBr said:


> Please share the info if you get an answer from Mark! No Locktite on mine, they where easy to get off. Just so you know, the screws are also used to adjust the tightness and alignment of the bezel so of you screw them all they way in you won't be able to turn the bezel. Just screw them in a bit and then adjust them to get a good fit.


Will do!

Oh, that's great info! I had no clue they were responsible for tension as well.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

My 1521 on a Tropic strap last March snorkelling at Xel-Ha.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Swapped to Italian leather.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Two days ago: Squale 1521 fumoso


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

T-183


----------



## Bnard893 (Oct 12, 2020)

I had a quick question. I got an atmos 20 from about 2015 with an aluminum bezel insert, and I saw they started selling the ceramic bezel inserts by themselves on gnomon watches for about 90$. Can I swap the inserts? Or do the bezels have slightly different dimensions? The current insert is kinda scratched up, so it'd be nice to refresh it with a new one.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

50 Atmos matte...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello. I'm selling one of my 20ATM 1545 Squales, and a potential buyer asked me about the serial number. Does anyone know where the SN is on a 1545? Thanks!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

NudeWrist said:


> Hello. I'm selling one of my 20ATM 1545 Squales, and a potential buyer asked me about the serial number. Does anyone know where the SN is on a 1545? Thanks!


Should be on the case back? It's probably a 4 digit number - don't have a 1545 but my 1521 is on there. I googled a 1545 case back and turned up the below. Is yours the same?


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Uva Onda on today


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> Should be on the case back? It's probably a 4 digit number - don't have a 1545 but my 1521 is on there. I googled a 1545 case back and turned up the below. Is yours the same?


No. Where that photo shows a SN, mine is blank. My Squale Militaire has a visible SN on the caseback, but neither of my 1545s do.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

NudeWrist said:


> Hello. I'm selling one of my 20ATM 1545 Squales, and a potential buyer asked me about the serial number. Does anyone know where the SN is on a 1545? Thanks!





amngwlvs said:


> Should be on the case back? It's probably a 4 digit number - don't have a 1545 but my 1521 is on there. I googled a 1545 case back and turned up the below. Is yours the same?


None of the 1545 20 Atmos I've owned has had a serial number. The 1545 GMT I own has one though and I think that the 1545 30 Atmos also has them.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

NudeWrist said:


> No. Where that photo shows a SN, mine is blank. My Squale Militaire has a visible SN on the caseback, but neither of my 1545s do.


Well that's a head scratcher... Unfortunately I don't know what to suggest. Maybe reach out to Squale directly or Marc at Long Island Watch?


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> Well that's a head scratcher... Unfortunately I don't know what to suggest. Maybe reach out to Squale directly or Marc at Long Island Watch?


Thanks, I'll try that. I'm thinking that maybe it's on the inside of the caseback, but I'm not going to risk losing the 20ATM certification by opening it up.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

NudeWrist said:


> Thanks, I'll try that. I'm thinking that maybe it's on the inside of the caseback, but I'm not going to risk losing the 20ATM certification by opening it up.


I know I wouldn't either! Especially because you don't _need_ to know the serial number right now. Good luck!


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

What is the screw size used in the bracelet for 1545 squale? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William1Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

...Shark reflexes 🖤🦈🖤


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Just ordered this from Gnomon and a tropic strap.

Can't wait to try out my first Squale.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda Uva on isofrane...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

NudeWrist said:


> Hello. I'm selling one of my 20ATM 1545 Squales, and a potential buyer asked me about the serial number. Does anyone know where the SN is on a 1545? Thanks!


I'm guessing you have your answer by now, but just in case you don't I have it. I emailed Gnomon back in 2017 asking where the serial number was on my 20ATM 1545. Here is the response I received: "Since June 2016, all the 20 atmos mk2 are without serial number."

I hope that helps.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Alright y’all I just got my Ferrovia in today. I must admit I’m a bit disappointed. The orange on the minute hand is Neon.

I was expecting a dull color orange, based off the pictures I have seen. I think I will send it back for the 20 atmos maxi.

The orange reminds me of one of my sons Nerf toys, not a watch that costs $600.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

alznc said:


> Alright y'all I just got my Ferrovia in today. I must admit I'm a bit disappointed. The orange on the minute hand is Neon.
> 
> I was expecting a dull color orange, based off the pictures I have seen. I think I will send it back for the 20 atmos maxi.
> 
> The orange reminds me of one of my sons Nerf toys, not a watch that costs $600.


Sorry to hear you didn't like the orange. I was shocked at how bright it was when my 1521 came in but fortunately I really liked that pop of colour. Unfortunately it's so bright you're unlikely to get an accurate photo of it colour wise.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I will admit I woke up this morning, put the Ferrovia and it had a completely different look to me. Not sure if I'm not use to colors only my divers, but it has already grown on me.

I think ultimately it will be a keeper for me until I can swallow the cost for a Submariner.

Now if I could only figure out how to remove the spring bars.....this is the most frustrating spring bar I have dealt with.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

alznc said:


> I will admit I woke up this morning, put the Ferrovia and it had a completely different look to me. Not sure if I'm not use to colors only my divers, but it has already grown on me.
> 
> I think ultimately it will be a keeper for me until I can swallow the cost for a Submariner.
> 
> ...


Glad you're warming up to it! Regarding the spring bars, I may have a solution - I bought a Bergeon 6767-F spring bar tool to get the milanese bracelet off of my 1521 and have been very happy with it. Leaps and bounds better than my cheap $10 spring bar tool. Regarding swallowing the price of a Sub, I've been wrestling with that for probably close to a year and I still don't have a solution yet.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

alznc said:


> I will admit I woke up this morning, put the Ferrovia and it had a completely different look to me. Not sure if I'm not use to colors only my divers, but it has already grown on me.
> 
> I think ultimately it will be a keeper for me until I can swallow the cost for a Submariner.
> 
> ...


Funny thing about the Ferrovia: I originally had one and ended up selling it to get this model, the Originale. Now every time I see pictures of the Ferrovia, I find myself missing that orange pop of color on the minute hand, and second guess my decision to go with the Originale.










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Bloom said:


> Funny thing about the Ferrovia: I originally had one and ended up selling it to get this model, the Originale. Now every time I see pictures of the Ferrovia, I find myself missing that orange pop of color on the minute hand, and second guess my decision to go with the Originale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I actually thought about swapping the minute hand that style. I'm content for now. Till the Submariner bug catches me. Then I'll be glad to have one with some color.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

alznc said:


> Yea I actually thought about swapping the minute hand that style. I'm content for now. Till the Submariner bug catches me. Then I'll be glad to have one with some color.


I did the total opposite. When I bought my 1545 a couple of years ago the Ferrovia wasn't even thought of yet so I got the Militaire and switched the hands from a 60 Atmos LE and fit a black date wheel. Could not be happier.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

You guys gotta stop posting the Ferrovia. I don't know how long I can resist! 😋


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

MaBr said:


> I did the total opposite. When I bought my 1545 a couple of years ago the Ferrovia wasn't even thought of yet so I got the Militaire and switched the hands from a 60 Atmos LE and fit a black date wheel. Could not be happier.
> View attachment 15524589


That looks amazing with the Orange minute hand and black date wheel!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> You guys gotta stop posting the Ferrovia. I don't know how long I can resist! ?


I think I purchased the last one from Gnomon. They are out of stock now. That should help you for a little while. ?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

alznc said:


> I think I purchased the last one from Gnomon. They are out of stock now. That should help you for a little while. 😂


I just went on to Gnomon before I posted and saw it was sold out, thankfully. 😂 Thanks for helping me, and my wallet, out!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

alznc said:


> I think ultimately it will be a keeper for me until I can swallow the cost for a Submariner.


I can tell you that the Squale 1545 is a keeper even after you decide to get a sub. 
In fact, I got my militaire after the sub. There are days I look for the sub, but there are also days I look for the Squale.. 
Here's a pic with a Squale, a Bulova, a sub, and a piece of trash


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

coffeebreak said:


> I can tell you that the Squale 1545 is a keeper even after you decide to get a sub.
> In fact, I got my militaire after the sub. There are days I look for the sub, but there are also days I look for the Squale..
> Here's a pic with a Squale, a Bulova, a sub, and a piece of trash


thats a great example of a collection well done.
Love those perlon straps. Where did you source them?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

alznc said:


> thats a great example of a collection well done.
> Love those perlon straps. Where did you source them?


Thanks, these are crown and buckle chevron straps. You can check them out in this other thread 
Crown and Buckle Adjustable Chevron Strap


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Finally got my bars out. How I still have no clue. Seems that this watch won't be one that switches straps often.

Anyway here's a pic with a NATO that is a bit too short.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

And another on a tropic. Really gives a retro vibe with this strap.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Fumoso for work from home on a holiday


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Changed the date wheel on my Opaco to black. Just couldn't deal with the white date on black dial. I'm well happy with it.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> View attachment 15532626
> 
> Changed the date wheel on my Opaco to black. Just couldn't deal with the white date on black dial. I'm well happy with it.


That is a great mod! Good job!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Gerard Jones said:


> View attachment 15532626
> 
> Changed the date wheel on my Opaco to black. Just couldn't deal with the white date on black dial. I'm well happy with it.


That does look much nicer. 
Where did you source the black date wheel?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Snagged off ebay. White gold and black available for Eta 2824.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Before and after...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Absolutely beautiful! What mesh did you go with? I've been meaning to pick one up.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

pokey074 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! What mesh did you go with? I've been meaning to pick one up.


Thanks! It's a polished shark mesh I picked up on the bay.


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m (Aug 27, 2019)

I've joined the club 😁


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Just a heads up.. recently listed in the WUS FS section...








Only selling to fund another Squale.


----------



## zeno4221 (Jun 28, 2014)

Love the vintage vibes on this!


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

There's a new Fumoso version. Looks like a change of bezel insert and strap/buckle. Can't tell if the dial is slightly different from the last fumoso version or if it's the same


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Sold my blue Squale Vintage Master a while back and kind of regretted it. Feels good to have one of these back on the wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Having fun with some strap changes. A couple bright perlon straps on my 1521's:


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Really liking that yellow on the blue!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

For my fellow Squale fans....

I'm posting in this thread as this is likely of most interest to those who already know & appreciate the brand.

Gnomon has a limited edition of 30 pieces for this latest model,the 50 Atmos Forza. Super Matte (blasted) case finish without Squale engraved on the side, matte black dial without the logo, no date, orange minute hand, plain black "Bund" style bezel with only the triangle. Comes on the tropic rubber strap. Mine is on the way.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

wish that one was in the 60atmos case ala the blu puro


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vintage dual brand 100 Atmos...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

ChaseOne said:


> Vintage dual brand 100 Atmos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is magnificent! 😮


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Quick & dirty shots. Better ones when I get daylight.

The standard tropic rubber strap is very nice and it even fits my almost 8" wrist, having enough "tail" to fit through both keepers. Smaller wristed folks may find it too long.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> Quick & dirty shots. Better ones when I get daylight.
> 
> The standard tropic rubber strap is very nice and it even fits my almost 8" wrist, having enough "tail" to fit through both keepers. Smaller wristed folks may find it too long.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201126/618baae70e2d5a9a1bcb77c78d6f0223.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201126/4ef1d913525ba3f8d36b1e8e1445e94e.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201126/ff09fb0d0e92a7229066a8c6d2d0a85a.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201126/7ec79adfe62e4097853b33e875b70e7f.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201126/e5947041eb9fc65a3ee14f0762500274.jpg[/IMG]


Very cool! I dig the more tool-ish, streamlined take on the Blancpain 3H Bund.

I thought about pulling the trigger on this very early this morning, but decided to sit on the feeling (as I had the blingy blue 1521 aways back for a short while). Now sold out (or I just overlooked that it already was-was half asleep when first looked), so wasn't meant to be!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Bloom said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think I'm going to sell this one and go back to the Ferrovia. Should have this up in the FS Forum hopefully later today or sometime over the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Some daytime photos.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

New Squale sub 39 models.
Good looking watches. Not sure what's going on with that goofy pocket watch-style crown though.









squale.chnews







www.squale.ch


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Crikey what a beauty! 
It seems that some have a slightly larger minute hand like this one. Please let me know the year of purchase.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

meiguoren said:


> Crikey what a beauty!
> It seems that some have a slightly larger minute hand like this one. Please let me know the year of purchase.


I think this is the 42mm 30atmos watch, which has bigger hands than the 40mm 20atmos watches


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

coffeebreak said:


> I think this is the 42mm 30atmos watch, which has bigger hands than the 40mm 20atmos watches


Thanks, I will have to look again. The hands on the 20 atmos are old school Rolex tiny. Needs a beefed up mercedes or perhaps the 50 atmos hands would be a nice special addition on the 20.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My first Squale


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

That's a nice one! - highly legible with a bit of a Seiko PADI vibe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

meiguoren said:


> Crikey what a beauty!
> It seems that some have a slightly larger minute hand like this one. Please let me know the year of purchase.


Thanks! It's a 30 Atmos. I think I bought it in 2018.


----------



## CaseyK (Jul 22, 2020)

Just got my first Squale this week. It's definitely a contender for my favorite watch.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

First Squale for me too


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^^^ some good lookin’ Squale’s - congrats all. The designs are unique among a sea of small brands, so I’m a big fan.


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> First Squale for me too
> 
> View attachment 15581966


Congrats bro. Perfect fit

IG: wound_too_tight
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Watches503 said:


> My first Squale


That is beautiful! How does that bezel insert look in person? I thought it was red but it looks more orange in your picture.


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Iron swan said:


> New Squale sub 39 models.
> Good looking watches. Not sure what's going on with that goofy pocket watch-style crown though.
> 
> 
> ...


Never understood why all divers do not adopt crown at 4 - once you try one, you'll never go back. Sold all my divers with crown at 3, nonsense.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

mbarmbar said:


> Never understood why all divers do not adopt crown at 4 - once you try one, you'll never go back. Sold all my divers with crown at 3, nonsense.


You must really dislike Panerai.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> ^^^ some good lookin' Squale's - congrats all. The designs are unique among a sea of small brands, so I'm a big fan.


To add, I have had bad luck with Squale in the past. They used to have terrible, and I mean terrible, distribution and support in the US. If you had problems you were hosed. And for me, problems seemed to be common.

I recently tried again and my new one has the QC you'd expect at the price point. I've also noticed the US distribution seems tightened up and much more reliable.

I give Squale a cautious thumbs up after bashing them for years.

Anyone know how repairs are handled in the US? I'm wondering if Island Watch handles them.


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> You must really dislike Panerai.


 yes, also, it's a matter of size way too big for me

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MaBr said:


> That is beautiful! How does that bezel insert look in person? I thought it was red but it looks more orange in your picture.


Thanks a lot ! Sorry for delay. Just now seeing this. It's definitely red with hints of orange to me. Or orange with a good amount of red ?  I would've made it darker truer red.

Which made me curious to compare it with my blue/orange Seafarer: 



































I'm still not sold on the high polished case and I'm definitely swapping out that minute hand and maybe the second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot ! Sorry for delay. Just now seeing this. It's definitely red with hints of orange to me. Or orange with a good amount of red ?  I would've made it darker truer red.
> 
> Which made me curious to compare it with my blue/orange Seafarer:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the comparison and the pictures. I personally think that the minutes hand are great but I'm a sucker for orange so I'm kind of biased.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MaBr said:


> Thank you very much for the comparison and the pictures. I personally think that the minutes hand are great but I'm a sucker for orange so I'm kind of biased.


I do like the orange hand but just doesn't feel ideal to me so I'm choosing between a red one or a white one coming to swap in January probably.


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot ! Sorry for delay. Just now seeing this. It's definitely red with hints of orange to me. Or orange with a good amount of red ?  I would've made it darker truer red.
> 
> Which made me curious to compare it with my blue/orange Seafarer:
> 
> ...


Super useful comparison and pictures - thanks a lot!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Squale and wintertime captured perfectly


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> My first Squale


So nice. Not a huge fan of Squale, but man those barrel cases with the hidden lugs are so appealing! That thing looks great man. Congrats!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> To add, I have had bad luck with Squale in the past. They used to have terrible, and I mean terrible, distribution and support in the US. If you had problems you were hosed. And for me, problems seemed to be common.
> 
> I recently tried again and my new one has the QC you'd expect at the price point. I've also noticed the US distribution seems tightened up and much more reliable.
> 
> ...











Stoll & Co | America's Watchmaker


America's watch repair services.



www.americaswatchmaker.com





This is the U.S. repair facility for Squale... recommend by Marc @ Long Island Watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Stoll & Co | America's Watchmaker
> 
> 
> America's watch repair services.
> ...


They don't advertise Squale for whatever reason. The US support for Swiss brands is just weird. I don't get it.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> They don't advertise Squale for whatever reason. The US support for Swiss brands is just weird. I don't get it.


I know Squale isn't listed, but they do service the brand. I've used them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Bloom said:


> Think I'm going to sell this one and go back to the Ferrovia. Should have this up in the FS Forum hopefully later today or sometime over the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm tossing up between the 2 .... but leaning toward the ferovia. I like the orange hand (makes it feel less homage to me), and also more vintage look.

Do you think ferovia is the pick?, what's your reaons for wanting to go back?

Cheers,

R


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

skyboss_4evr said:


> I know Squale isn't listed, but they do service the brand. I've used them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super useful - thanks for posting


----------



## Kunzho (Sep 30, 2014)

One old squale master..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Just got my old Squale back in a trade, such a cool watch!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Got this one for an early Christmas present. The dial is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just came in! I do wish I could find a good vulcanized rubber strap that's a little shorter though.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Caltex88 said:


> Just came in! I do wish I could find a good vulcanized rubber strap that's a little shorter though.
> View attachment 15598923


Hirsch Pure comes in short length. Looks good on that case too.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Was curious to get everyone's opinion on the new Squale Montauk launched today. A couple of the colorways look tempting.






Search Results







www.longislandwatch.com





I do admittedly wish I could afford this one:









Squale 300 Meter Swiss Made Automatic Dive Watch with Black Dial #SUB-39MON


The Squale SUB-39MON is a 300 meter professional dive watch with a uni-directional bezel, 39mm stainless steel case, and a Swiss SW200-1 automatic (self-winding) movement.




www.longislandwatch.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Montauk as a new line:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSEvXHaDCfaWRi0Nulu7Efw


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Montauk... Interesting! Case size is right in my sweet spot. Price is good for what you get. Plenty of colours. All in all, a nice vintage style dive watch. Negatives for me are the lume colour and the bezel colour not matching the dial and being made of mineral crystal. It's not going to be for me, as I'm very happy with my Squale Vintage Master, plus it sounds like a Long Island Watch exclusive meaning it would have to be imported from the US, making it very expensive here in the UK. My next watch is going to be a Squale 1521 I think.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah too many different shades of same color.
Dial lume, hands lume, bezel triangle and Squale logos are all some variation of yellow, nothing matches, then bam silver chapter ring and white date wheel. Looks weird


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

MaBr said:


> That is beautiful! How does that bezel insert look in person? I thought it was red but it looks more orange in your picture.


I like!!


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah too many different shades of same color.
> Dial lume, hands lume, bezel triangle and Squale logos are all some variation of yellow, nothing matches, then bam silver chapter ring and white date wheel. Looks weird


Dang - Ducka always hating on Squale! Boooo this man!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Bpcirillo said:


> Dang - Ducka always hating on Squale! Boooo this man!


Haha, i love Squale, this version is just weird.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah too many different shades of same color.
> Dial lume, hands lume, bezel triangle and Squale logos are all some variation of yellow, nothing matches, then bam silver chapter ring and white date wheel. Looks weird


This is so right on. These could have been great, but instead they are a mess.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

3-1-1 said:


> This is so right on. These could have been great, but instead they are a mess.


Inclined to agree. I guess Long Island reckon they can sell a bunch, but what they've come up with is more like what you'd expect from a microbrand - derivative design, a multitude of different colours and obviously made to a budget. The TGV Squale editions and the P&C vintage master are so much more special as they spent a long time focusing on the finer details, colours, etc. and came up with something special and unique that was true to Squale history (price was secondary). These are OK, but don't add anything to the Squale line-up imo. Proof that not everyone can design watches.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, not feelin’ the Montauk. Sorry, Squale. I’d be quite happy with several of their other models.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah too many different shades of same color.
> Dial lume, hands lume, bezel triangle and Squale logos are all some variation of yellow, nothing matches, then bam silver chapter ring and white date wheel. Looks weird


I agree wholeheartedly, they could have been good but they missed the target by a mile... 😬


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Tempted by the new sub 39 models. Anyone have one and can post some pics and thoughts? Are they worth the price premium?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

I am curious about the new super blue 39. I am trying to decide between the new super blue or a 1521 blue with matte finish case.

what do you all think between the two?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Colmustard86 said:


> I am curious about the new super blue 39. I am trying to decide between the new super blue or a 1521 blue with matte finish case.
> 
> what do you all think between the two?


1521 is an iconic Squale. Case is fantastic. Only thing is that I personally prefer the sunburst dial and polished case version. Out of the two watches you're stuck between, I'd have to go with the Super Blue 39. Looks great on the large hole rubber strap, love the dimensions, dial colour, curved crystal, steel 120-click bezel and red date wheel. Only thing I'm not so keen on is the crown, but could definitely live with that.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

imagwai said:


> 1521 is an iconic Squale. Case is fantastic. Only thing is that I personally prefer the sunburst dial and polished case version. Out of the two watches you're stuck between, I'd have to go with the Super Blue 39. Looks great on the large hole rubber strap, love the dimensions, dial colour, curved crystal, steel 120-click bezel and red date wheel. Only thing I'm not so keen on is the crown, but could definitely live with that.


Thank you, the crown on the super blue is my one issue also.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Was hoping someone already had a new Sub-39 with pics. Really considering the SuperBlue version. The crown at 3 doesn't bother me at all. In fact, I like it on this case.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

My Montauk just landed. Loving it. The sizing is spot on for me.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

decided to put the onda laguna on this yellow tropic style strap for the day. Its a summer type look even though we're fully entrenched in Winter, but I'm wearing green and yellow today so why not?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Finally got me a Squale again


----------



## Epsilo1618 (Dec 29, 2020)

I just got my 2nd Squale...


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Epsilo1618 said:


> I just got my 2nd Squale...
> 
> View attachment 15626392


Patiently waiting for them to release this in 40mm..


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

gokce said:


> Patiently waiting for them to release this in 40mm..


With fully lumed Old Radium Bezel Insert!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is the old radium lume even any good, as the normal lume isn't even that bright or strong


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

One of my fav


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a 1521 'blue matte' and a 1521 'fumoso' polished case. I love both watches, but tbh I prefer the matte case to the polished case. Just personal preference, these are both awesome.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ great blue dial and I love both the matte & polished case, but that strap.... 

:lol:


----------



## cellizard (Jan 7, 2021)

Got my first Squale, it was love at first sight when I saw it!
Waiting to adjust the bracelet so I'm currently running it on a nato strap, feels quite good!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cellizard said:


> Got my first Squale, it was love at first sight when I saw it!
> Waiting to adjust the bracelet so I'm currently running it on a nato strap, feels quite good!


Man, it takes 5 minutes to fit a bracelet. What are you waiting on?


----------



## cellizard (Jan 7, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> Man, it takes 5 minutes to fit a bracelet. What are you waiting on?


Never dealt with screw down bracelets, so waiting for the tools to be delievered! 
Yes I'm new to the watch world!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

cellizard said:


> Never dealt with screw down bracelets, so waiting for the tools to be delievered!
> Yes I'm new to the watch world!


Very important to have the right tools, then you minimize the chances of scratching or damaging the steel.


----------



## cellizard (Jan 7, 2021)

imagwai said:


> Very important to have the right tools, then you minimize the chances of scratching or damaging the steel.


Yeah that's why I'm taking my time to fix my Squale's bracelet. 
Any recommendations on good reliable tools look into?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

cellizard said:


> Yeah that's why I'm taking my time to fix my Squale's bracelet.
> Any recommendations on good reliable tools look into?


Bergeon are the best for watch tools.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

For bracelet screws, a decent set of micro screwdrivers works for me


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Family photo


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice GMT collection!


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pan am
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

arislan said:


> Pan am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...1st edition of 3 GMTs models.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

One of my all time favourite pan am tributes. 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Bit of vintage Squale bling


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

I am constantly searching for a 1521 polished blue dial. Let me know if anyone is looking to move on from one


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

ChaseOne said:


>


Fantastic shot (and lovely watch)


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


Now that is a great wristshot! I wish all my Squale pics had that background


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

coffeebreak said:


> Now that is a great wristshot! I wish all my Squale pics had that background


I wish my life had that background! Unfortunately it doesn't, but here's my 1521 in Mexico last year. It's crazy how the blue can change!


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Squale on crown and buckle chevron









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Squale 1545 Heritage modified with black date wheel, cyclops removed, snow flake hands and ceramic bezel.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just took delivery of a 20 Atmos Maxi Ceramic. Wow, this watch is so much nicer than I expected it to be! I’m also really glad that I went with the Maxi dial, it really stands out against the bezel. It’s subtle and perfect in my eyes. That being said, what type of accuracy should I expect from this watch? I’d also like to eventually have the hands changed to sword hands. I see them all over but have no idea how to choose them. Do I need a specific length? I also want the lume to match. Any help that I get would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

arislan said:


> Pan am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice, have been looking for that one for a long time already.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Epsilo1618 said:


> I just got my 2nd Squale...
> 
> View attachment 15626392


That model is still one of the coolest Squale has made in that series. The bezel colors are quite original. I can see it on a distresses blue leather nato strap too. Would look great. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 15643359


I have to say, I'm surprised how nice the Tudor Pepsi GMT looks, size wise, compared to the 42mm Squale GMT. It's almost like it's the same size.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

iceman767 said:


> One of my all time favourite pan am tributes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


I do think it's one of the nicest. I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

coffeebreak said:


>


Elegant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Been wearing this one for months...just became my go to watch every morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Joined the club yesterday. That blue is hypnotic.

A warm sunny February afternoon in Tampa:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## steellll (Mar 31, 2010)

My first Squale, and I've owned everything over the years. very impressive - 60 Atmos with galaxy blue dial on a Martac Zulu,


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

My favorite Squale (though I would like to try a 101 Atmos):


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

RSM13 said:


> Joined the club yesterday. That blue is hypnotic.
> 
> A warm sunny February afternoon in Tampa:
> View attachment 15678804
> View attachment 15678815


Very nice! Looks great with that orange strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Love the no date!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

eldasher said:


> I have to say, I'm surprised how nice the Tudor Pepsi GMT looks, size wise, compared to the 42mm Squale GMT. It's almost like it's the same size.


Well, even if they are different animals the 4 of them are 42mm watches. The Tudor BB GMT is looking a tad smaller but is thicker than the 30 Atmos


----------



## Sebbai (Aug 25, 2020)

Anyone know where to get a orange minute hand for Squale 1521? want to replace it to make it more personal, since this is a lifetime keeper.


----------



## MrBradly (Aug 17, 2018)

My first Squale! Love the design of this watch (SUB-39MON)! Classy look, but incredibly functional, especially when it comes to telling the time. The high contrast dial with arabic numerals, astoundingly clear domed sapphire crystal, and fantastic orange outlined minute hand make this watch so easy on the eyes and brain! Was surprised to find that the *bezel is also fully lumed*. I actually like the unique crown shape aesthetic, but functionally it is simply average. The strap is fairly stiff out of the box, but is already loosening up after one day. Fit and finish is top notch! Photo doesn't do justice to how nicely this watch sparkles







!


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

MrBradly said:


> My first Squale! Love the design of this watch (SUB-39MON)! Classy look, but incredibly functional, especially when it comes to telling the time. The high contrast dial with arabic numerals, astoundingly clear domed sapphire crystal, and fantastic orange outlined minute hand make this watch so easy on the eyes and brain! Was surprised to find that the *bezel is also fully lumed*. I actually like the unique crown shape aesthetic, but functionally it is simply average. The strap is fairly stiff out of the box, but is already loosening up after one day. Fit and finish is top notch! Photo doesn't do justice to how nicely this watch sparkles
> View attachment 15702983
> !


How is the bezel action? I have a 1521 and it has a ton of play.


----------



## MrBradly (Aug 17, 2018)

The bezel has a great tactile feel and sound, and just a touch of play. No worse then any of my other watches. I estimate it moves about 1\2 the distance between the minute hash marks.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Two in one week! I might have a problem!
1521 in matte blue and a 1545 ferrovia!


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I got a coffee cup from these guys. Seems like this is perfect place to place a link lol!


https://www.redbubble.com/i/t-shirt/Squale-by-DakeDesign/48089991.22W0K


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Squale 30 Atmos GMT Ceramica.


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> My favorite Squale (though I would like to try a 101 Atmos):
> 
> View attachment 15691773


You'll love it -


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

30 Atmos


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15721145


Damn, those are excellent shots! Where did you get the leather strap with the shark if you don't mind me asking? Looks great!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> Damn, those are excellent shots! Where did you get the leather strap with the shark if you don't mind me asking? Looks great!


Thank you, I love taking pictures of my watches, and the strap was made by a friend from Poland on a special request


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

lysolek007 said:


> Thank you, I love taking pictures of my watches, and the strap was made by a friend from Poland on a special request


I can tell, your photos are excellent. Ah, I wondered if it was a custom - very nice and very original!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, that strap is pretty awesome!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15724898
> View attachment 15724899


Those are some excellent shots and a fantastic watch/strap combination. 👏


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Selling two of my Squales. Not leaving the fold, just focusing the collection. 🙂

Will pop details in the FS section later today...


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

My first (definitely not the last) squale






























Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Selling two of my Squales. Not leaving the fold, just focusing the collection.
> 
> Will pop details in the FS section later today...
> 
> ...


Aha, small world









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

My second new squale in a week
















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Hogan (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi buddy

I have a question, how would you rate the mesh bracelet? Worth buying?


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have the mesh bracelet for my 60atmos too. I think it's a very well made piece (even compared to a Breitling SO), quite thick and heavy but very comfortable. OK it pulls hair sometimes but it's spicing up life isn't ? 
Be aware the 1521 mesh is way more flimsy than the Atmos model


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

So here's my first Squale picked this up a few months ago from Amsterdam Watch Co. It's small, but well proportioned. The case and bezel are something very special...a keeper for sure.

I had planned on having a Squale as a (very nice) daily beater, but think I might need to get another one for that now..


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "darklight111, post: 53172456, członek: 1050362"]
Mam też bransoletkę z siatki na moje 60atmos. Myślę, że to bardzo dobrze wykonany kawałek (nawet w porównaniu do Breitling SO), dość gruby i ciężki, ale bardzo wygodny. OK, czasami wyrywa włosy, ale nie dodaje uroku życiu?
Należy pamiętać, że siatka 1521 jest o wiele bardziej cienka niż model Atmos
[/ ZACYTOWAĆ]
Dzięki za informację, w takim razie zamówię bransoletkę


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Dear Squale Owners and lovers: I'm writing to ask about the Squale Sub 39s. I like a 39mm dive watch and I like the looks of these, but they seem to be priced higher than most other Squales. The Arabic model Sub 39 sells for $1140, while the 30 Atmos Pepsi GMT sells for $799 and the 20 Atmos ceramic bezel sub sells for $570. Is there any objective reason for this big price premium for the Sub 39 collection? The ceramic sub has the same SW200 movement as the Sub 39 which sells for twice the price! I'm confused. Thanks for enlightening me!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Looks like the *1521 Militaire* is available again:

Island Watch


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

warsh said:


> Dear Squale Owners and lovers: I'm writing to ask about the Squale Sub 39s. I like a 39mm dive watch and I like the looks of these, but they seem to be priced higher than most other Squales. The Arabic model Sub 39 sells for $1140, while the 30 Atmos Pepsi GMT sells for $799 and the 20 Atmos ceramic bezel sub sells for $570. Is there any objective reason for this big price premium for the Sub 39 collection? The ceramic sub has the same SW200 movement as the Sub 39 which sells for twice the price! I'm confused. Thanks for enlightening me!!


I could have sworn I replied to this... Let me check my computer at work tomorrow to see if it saved somehow without posting.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

warsh said:


> Dear Squale Owners and lovers: I'm writing to ask about the Squale Sub 39s. I like a 39mm dive watch and I like the looks of these, but they seem to be priced higher than most other Squales. The Arabic model Sub 39 sells for $1140, while the 30 Atmos Pepsi GMT sells for $799 and the 20 Atmos ceramic bezel sub sells for $570. Is there any objective reason for this big price premium for the Sub 39 collection? The ceramic sub has the same SW200 movement as the Sub 39 which sells for twice the price! I'm confused. Thanks for enlightening me!!





amngwlvs said:


> I could have sworn I replied to this... Let me check my computer at work tomorrow to see if it saved somehow without posting.


Well, I guess I didn't ever post my reply but I wasn't familiar with the Sub 39 so I looked into them a bit. I totally get the movement thing as I've often wondered about the price discrepancy between a $500 Squale with an ETA2824 and a several thousand dollar Tudor Black Bay with the same movement but these watches are by the same brand so presumably the finishing level would be in the same league.

My best guess, and I can only speculate here, is that the Sub 39 is a new case design, and one that isn't simply an homage, which would mean additional expenses in machining and design. Add some inflation in there and you get prices creeping up. Whether the 39mm diver is worth the premium is entirely up to you. I personally love my 1521 and it was worth the premium to me over the 20 Atmos because of it's original, classic, Squale case shape. It was just a bonus that the ETA 2824 in it runs at near perfect accuracy.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Well, I guess I didn't ever post my reply but I wasn't familiar with the Sub 39 so I looked into them a bit. I totally get the movement thing as I've often wondered about the price discrepancy between a $500 Squale with an ETA2824 and a several thousand dollar Tudor Black Bay with the same movement but these watches are by the same brand so presumably the finishing level would be in the same league.
> 
> My best guess, and I can only speculate here, is that the Sub 39 is a new case design, and one that isn't simply an homage, which would mean additional expenses in machining and design. Add some inflation in there and you get prices creeping up. Whether the 39mm diver is worth the premium is entirely up to you. I personally love my 1521 and it was worth the premium to me over the 20 Atmos because of it's original, classic, Squale case shape. It was just a bonus that the ETA 2824 in it runs at near perfect accuracy.


I appreciate the reply. If any other knowledgeable Squale fans can validate your speculation that the cases on these Sub 39 models are in some way "better" that would be great.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Brsp25 (Mar 23, 2021)

I made an account here to ask- does any one know what type of NATO this is or where I can find one like it? I really like the color/texture and just ordered a Squale Tropic GMT I would love to match it with

I found the picture within this thread and wanted to ask the poster but couldn't figure out how to send a direct message here ?


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Brsp25 said:


> View attachment 15782898
> 
> 
> I made an account here to ask- does any one know what type of NATO this is or where I can find one like it? I really like the color/texture and just ordered a Squale Tropic GMT I would love to match it with
> ...


Possibly? BluShark Pajama Stretch Tan/Red.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Brsp25 said:


> View attachment 15782898
> 
> 
> I made an account here to ask- does any one know what type of NATO this is or where I can find one like it? I really like the color/texture and just ordered a Squale Tropic GMT I would love to match it with
> ...


Welcome to WUS...Here you go:https://erikasoriginals.com/


----------



## Brsp25 (Mar 23, 2021)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Welcome to WUS...Here you go:https://erikasoriginals.com/


Thank you!


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Weekend 🍹🌞⌚👌


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBradly (Aug 17, 2018)

Ready for warmer weather! So comfortable to wear with this vulcanized rubber strap from Strap Mill Canada.





  








MrBradlyTellsTime_Squale.jpg




__
MrBradly


__
Mar 29, 2021




Squale SUB-39MON


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Monday's....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


First time seeing this strap. I like it. What is it and from where can one be obtained?

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

powerband said:


> First time seeing this strap. I like it. What is it and from where can one be obtained?
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


On Etsy from the seller
JweskiesStrapCo

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

My first Squale. Was looking to add one to my collection for a while and stumbled on this from Amsterdam Watch Co late last year.

One of 180 NOS 1950s Blancpain Fifty Fathoms cases that were found with original bezel and crystal. They made just 60 with this dial and another 60 with a No Radiobino dial. The other 60 are yet to be released.

it's only 34.8mm but wears really well. Already added a few new straps to keep it fresh. This canvas quick release one from Barton is a little cracker.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey everyone

`just purchased my second Squale and I am in love with the brand and especially the rich history around the 1521 models.... this is a military issue for the Brigata Paracadutisti "Folgore"

The case is the old style without engraving on the side, yet much smaller than the Blancpain Case... Truly amaying is the sheer perception of size: it wears as big as a Matte Dial 16800 Submariner and I love it on my wrist...

kind regards
Marc


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Tried the Erika's MN-strap on the 1515 today and it's sooo comfortable. Can't even feel it on the wrist. 👌


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

good Morning 

time for a wristshot.... it looks actualy bigger on the pic than in real life...

have a great day


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Oops I did it again....

New Squale in the house, Hong Kong limited edition in fancy hulkstyle green sunburst dial...
I never had such a shiny watch in my collection😎

Have a great day
Marc


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 15840296
> 
> 
> Oops I did it again....
> ...


Really like this one. Wish they were available in the UK.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 15840386


That is beyond fantastic. Where did you get that!? 👏


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

1545 GMT 1st Limited Edition Reverse Batman 1 of 99


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

I wasn't sure about getting this watch. I knew I loved the look and that I already had a 60 atmos that was one of my favorite watches. But that was the problem; I try not to do doubles in my collection. But between the printed vintage lume, the bund bezel, the blue color, and the flat crystal; I justified the purchase.

and I am so glad I did, this is such a beauty


----------



## Pj66 (Feb 3, 2019)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


I find it hard to drive when I wear this same exact watch, I keep staring at the dial instead of the road. Definitely a keeper for me! Great choice!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Giramondo...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

ChaseOne said:


> Giramondo...
> 
> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk
> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> ...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> That is beyond fantastic. Where did you get that!? 👏


Thanks 🙏🏻
Available from a dealer in HK - contact me if you need his details

Kind regards and have a great day
Marc


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

marchitecture said:


> Thanks 🙏🏻
> Available from a dealer in HK - contact me if you need his details
> 
> Kind regards and have a great day
> Marc


I've just bought one. Currently on its way to the UK.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

imagwai said:


> I've just bought one. Currently on its way to the UK.


Just arrived. Stunning dial. Pictures do not do justice.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

imagwai said:


> Just arrived. Stunning dial. Pictures do not do justice.
> View attachment 15856965
> 
> View attachment 15856966


Congrats on the pick up! Does this have a recessed domed crystal or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

jr81 said:


> Congrats on the pick up! Does this have a recessed domed crystal or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Thanks. I think what you're seeing is the highly polished chapter ring reflecting the dial edge. It kind of gives the impression that the dial is floating, like a 3D type of effect, and is something I love about the 1521s.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Haven't seen any of these. Waiting on a Tropic blue strap to compliment the super blue. Really enjoy this vintage look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

imagwai said:


> I've just bought one. Currently on its way to the UK.


Good morning

Did the watch arrive???  happy to hear your thoughts and waiting for some pics

Hagwe
Marc


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

marchitecture said:


> Good morning
> 
> Did the watch arrive???  happy to hear your thoughts and waiting for some pics
> 
> ...


Check post 7526 above! 

As for my thoughts, I'm already familiar with the 1521 as I have an ocean blue. The green has an absolutely stunning dial, though. They make quite a pair.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Sincor 40mm 100atmos, the only information I found online was a reference to Squale, so i felt free to share it here... 
amazing bakelite two-tone bezel with burgundy/silver halfs, lollipop second hand, square hour markers in a Squale Medium size lay-out... arrived today... if you would have told me that I would own a watch with a red dial once.... 

Have a great Sunday
Marc


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

marchitecture said:


> Sincor 40mm 100atmos, the only information I found online was a reference to Squale, so i felt free to share it here...
> amazing bakelite two-tone bezel with burgundy/silver halfs, lollipop second hand, square hour markers in a Squale Medium size lay-out... arrived today... if you would have told me that I would own a watch with a red dial once....
> 
> Have a great Sunday
> Marc


Definitely a Squale


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

charger02 said:


> Haven't seen any of these. Waiting on a Tropic blue strap to compliment the super blue. Really enjoy this vintage look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to decide between that one and the Arabic. How accurate is your watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

YODAHAWK said:


> Trying to decide between that one and the Arabic. How accurate is your watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't have a way to time it but it's pretty accurate. I have a Seiko turtle as my daily wearer and this is my weekend beach watch. Keeps accurate time and I love the super blue. Matches the Atlantic where I live.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da3dalus (Oct 25, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15855400


I'm in love with this thing. Looks like Gnommon and LIW are both out of stock. Only option is new from Squale direct? Sucks that's the most expensive place to get it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

da3dalus said:


> I'm in love with this thing. Looks like Gnommon and LIW are both out of stock. Only option is new from Squale direct? Sucks that's the most expensive place to get it.


Many have came and gone however this is one that's lasted quite a while 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

New Squale coming May 6th. Anyone have any details yet?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> New Squale coming May 6th. Anyone have any details yet?


It's a collaboration piece. Looks like it might be a steel T-183 case (or similar) with sapphire bezel, a black dial, red minute hand and square markers. I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

imagwai said:


> It's a collaboration piece. Looks like it might be a steel T-183 case (or similar) with sapphire bezel, a black dial, red minute hand and square markers. I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> New Squale coming May 6th. Anyone have any details yet?








Squale Galeazzi | Squale Official Website







www.squale.ch





Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## stevehorak (Apr 6, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


That color combo!!! 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Super Blue for the weekend but I upgraded the strap to a Tropic blue. I've got a black Monstraps tropic and it's a high quality strap made of FTM rubber but the Tropic (Isofrane/Sychnon family) is in a different league. Comfort, weight and over all quality is top notch. Probably the best rubber strap I've owned besides an Isofrane.

Just so you guys know, I have an Uncle Seiko Irezumi on my Turtle and it's a close second.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

I love the colour scheme of the 60atmos, but not sure if it fits my wrist 🙈

Have a great Sunday
M


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

New Royal Atlantis as backdrop for a little Folgore wristshot.....


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

marchitecture said:


> I love the colour scheme of the 60atmos, but not sure if it fits my wrist 🙈
> 
> Have a great Sunday
> M


Thanks bro, I think I will fit a smaller wrist, the watch case is very comfortable


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda Uva in Kanapali...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

and another beautiful day is setting - greetings with the green hong kong hulk
eid mubarak
Cheers
Marc


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Joined the Squale club recently. Loving it!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^looks stellar on your wrist!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15887277
> View attachment 15887279


🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🥂 congrats! Absolute dream watch! Happy you got one


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Hogan (Dec 19, 2006)

lysolek007 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> I have a question, how would you rate the mesh bracelet? Worth buying?


Sorry I didn't see your question till today.

If you're still wondering about the Squale mesh bracelet on my Squale Matic... yes, it's a quality item.
It helps take the top heaviness away from what is a large watch.


----------



## PanAnto (May 3, 2021)

What do you think about this SQUALE 1521 with Saphire Bezel?


----------



## PanAnto (May 3, 2021)

Which SQUALE TIGER should one buy the vintage or the Last Edition (LE)?

I would appreciate any comments?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think I prefer the vintage.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Strap change.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

PanAnto said:


> Which SQUALE TIGER should one buy the vintage or the Last Edition (LE)?
> 
> I would appreciate any comments?
> 
> ...


I'd definitely go with the vintage one, way cooler!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Some random shots from the last couple of days. Love my Squales!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

MaBr said:


> Some random shots from the last couple of days. Love my Squales!


great collection of sharks


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda Uva...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

lysolek007 said:


> great collection of sharks


Thanks! I've got far to many of them so I'm not going to post all at once. 😁 Thinking of getting a Drass Galeazzi though, that looks great!


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Weekend watch. The smoke in the background is post oak for those of you who enjoy grilling and smoking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ChaseOne said:


> Onda Uva...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we want to see more of that BoR/Squale combo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the squale polished cases and even more when matched with polished bracelets






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> we want to see more of that BoR/Squale combo


Here's a couple of the Uva and a Giramondo with an Uncle Seiko...























Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> Here's a couple of the Uva and a Giramondo with an Uncle Seiko...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Giramondo bezel is FIRE!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

..
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> Thanks! I've got far to many of them so I'm not going to post all at once. 😁 Thinking of getting a Drass Galeazzi though, that looks great!


Congratulations to your fantastic collection.... while waiting for the Galeazzi.... why not share the rest of your treasures??? Thanks in advance
Marc


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Congratulations to your fantastic collection.... while waiting for the Galeazzi.... why not share the rest of your treasures??? Thanks in advance
> Marc


I'll try to get them all together for a family photo in the next few days. 😊📸


----------



## PanAnto (May 3, 2021)

MaBr said:


> Some random shots from the last couple of days. Love my Squales!
> View attachment 15896981
> View attachment 15896982
> View attachment 15896983
> ...


What is the insert on the bezel of the SQUALE ONDA? Is it from Long Island?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

PanAnto said:


> What is the insert on the bezel of the SQUALE ONDA? Is it from Long Island?


Yepp! I've got it both on the Onda and my 1521 Full Lume. Excellent insert!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Congratulations to your fantastic collection.... while waiting for the Galeazzi.... why not share the rest of your treasures??? Thanks in advance
> Marc


So, here's the whole family! 😊


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

MaBr said:


> So, here's the whole family! 😊
> View attachment 15905736


Daaamn, fair play. What a great collection! Which model is that in the bottom left? I thought Ferrovia at first based on the hands but zooming in I saw the applied indices, different date wheel, etc. Is the bezel actually green?

...and thanks for uploading a high resolution for us, I needed a new desktop wallpaper at work. 😋 Hope you don't mind!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Daaamn, fair play. What a great collection! Which model is that in the bottom left? I thought Ferrovia at first based on the hands but zooming in I saw the applied indices, different date wheel, etc. Is the bezel actually green?
> 
> ...and thanks for uploading a high resolution for us, I needed a new desktop wallpaper at work. 😋 Hope you don't mind!


Thanks mate! 😊 You're more than welcome to use it as wallpaper, it's a nice compliment! ✌ The 1545 on the bottom left is a 50pc limited edition we did on a Swedish watch forum called Klocksnack.se. We call it the 1545 μ LE since it was made by people in a thread called "The big thread about micro brands and other affordable watches". 😁 It's indeed a green bezel insert and applied markers on a black dial.

















Here is Andrea Maggi doing the final signoff on the project. 🤩









The original sketch.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

MaBr said:


> Thanks mate! ? You're more than welcome to use it as wallpaper, it's a nice compliment! ✌ The 1545 on the bottom left is a 50pc limited edition we did on a Swedish watch forum called Klocksnack.se. We call it the 1545 μ LE since it was made by people in a thread called "The big thread about micro brands and other affordable watches". ? It's indeed a green bezel insert and applied markers on a black dial.
> View attachment 15905943
> 
> View attachment 15905946
> ...


Whelp, there goes my chances of owning one! 

Seeing the renders and hearing the backstory definitely makes this one all the more interesting! This would be a definitely shoe in for my favorite 1545. Thanks for sharing such a cool story and great looking watch (and collection as a whole, for that matter)!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Whelp, there goes my chances of owning one!
> 
> Seeing the renders and hearing the backstory definitely makes this one all the more interesting! This would be a definitely shoe in for my favorite 1545. Thanks for sharing such a cool story and great looking watch (and collection as a whole, for that matter)!


They are for sale on the Swedish watch forum from time to time and not very expensive, like $500-$600 but with Canadian VAT and postage it might not be worth it. 🤔 Would probably be one of a kind in Canada though! 😊


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Giramondo...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

MaBr said:


> They are for sale on the Swedish watch forum from time to time and not very expensive, like $500-$600 but with Canadian VAT and postage it might not be worth it. 🤔 Would probably be one of a kind in Canada though! 😊


People spend a lot more for a lot less rare watches! Thanks for the heads up about the Swedish forum, I'll have to check it out. My closest alternative I think at this point would be to pick up a Ferrovia from Gnomon and get a green cermic bezel insert at the same time. That would put me about $740USD if they had the inserts in stock.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

MaBr said:


> So, here's the whole family! 😊
> View attachment 15905736


Wow!


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Berios / Squale Supermatic 20 Atmos Compressor - same case and innerbezel like Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Compressor


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Squale fan brethren! I can't remember posting in this thread. But I'm gonna be following quite diligently from now on. Posting an old wristy of a cyclops-less modded 20 atmos 1545 with my lil' friend some time ago in an Abu Dhabi beach.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

MaBr said:


> So, here's the whole family! 😊
> View attachment 15905736


Awesome! A whole lotta sharks u have there.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> So, here's the whole family! 😊
> View attachment 15905736


Respect! Really great and versatile collection🤩
My personal favourite is the PVD Quartz 1521... 
thanks for sharing this and the background info on the Swedish special edition... 
looking forward to your next post! Greetings to Sweden, Marc


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Respect! Really great and versatile collection🤩
> My personal favourite is the PVD Quartz 1521...
> thanks for sharing this and the background info on the Swedish special edition...
> looking forward to your next post! Greetings to Sweden, Marc


Thank you very much! 😊 The PVD one is actually the older Bund-case and not the 1521 so it's a lot heftier and over 16mm thick. Quite the beast! 😁


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

@MaBr: Always happy to learn from you! So is there a special reference for the hefty Bund Cases? Does it have lug holes? 
Cheers, Marc


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> @MaBr: Always happy to learn from you! So is there a special reference for the hefty Bund Cases? Does it have lug holes?
> Cheers, Marc


There is one version with lug holes and one without and mine is without. If I understand it correctly the case reference is FF96. I'm not entirely sure if the "Bund" name refers to both the one with and the one without the lug holes. Maybe @pkrshang can enlighten us on that?


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15902508


Where can I get that strap?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

MaBr said:


> There is one version with lug holes and one without and mine is without. If I understand it correctly the case reference is FF96. I'm not entirely sure if the "Bund" name refers to both the one with and the one without the lug holes. Maybe @pkrshang can enlighten us on that?


You summoned me? The older style case is known as the 3rd gen/execution Squale Master case. It is noticeably thicker than the current 1521 and is more water resistant. Blancpain used the same case on their Bund issued divers as well as the civilian issue known as the ref 96.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> You summoned me? The older style case is known as the 3rd gen/execution Squale Master case. It is noticeably thicker than the current 1521 and is more water resistant. Blancpain used the same case on their Bund issued divers as well as the civilian issue known as the ref 96.


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> You summoned me? The older style case is known as the 3rd gen/execution Squale Master case. It is noticeably thicker than the current 1521 and is more water resistant. Blancpain used the same case on their Bund issued divers as well as the civilian issue known as the ref 96.


Thank you for your reply and sharing your knowledge!! The thick Buren cased Squales (ref 96) i found on the net all came without lugholes... from your experience, did you see any furnished as the Blancpain bodies with drilled holes?
Do we know anything about production period of the third execution models? 
I just started to "dive" into Squale vintage watches, and am happy to learn and understand. Thanks again & kind regards
Marc


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

🙈 and while are at it: are all self-winding rev96 models equipped with ETA movements ? 
Thanks👍🏻


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Golden Latte @ comptoir & my latest aquisition:
Squale Master with DERZEIT branded Dial.... will go for a quick service....
If anybody has some info on Derzeit, please share with me, thanks and have a great weekend


----------



## NY&watches (Nov 10, 2018)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> This morning I received my Squale 20 Atmos Classic ref. Y1545 and I took many pictures of it. I got to thinking that I wanted to start a thread where all Squale owners (of any type of their watches) can come here and post pictures of them and discuss them, since no prior thread exists and their company has been receiving an extraordinarily large amount of new interest lately (thankfully).
> 
> I'll start it off:
> 
> ...


Good idea. I used to own several squale but sold all of them and only kept the militaire. Wish they make more versions with sword hands.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My dynamic Squale duo.








With my preferred one less branding.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

MaBr said:


> Thanks mate! 😊 You're more than welcome to use it as wallpaper, it's a nice compliment! ✌ The 1545 on the bottom left is a 50pc limited edition we did on a Swedish watch forum called Klocksnack.se. We call it the 1545 μ LE since it was made by people in a thread called "The big thread about micro brands and other affordable watches". 😁 It's indeed a green bezel insert and applied markers on a black dial.
> View attachment 15905943
> 
> View attachment 15905946
> ...


Wow! Applied indices, effectively only two branding prints and lesser prints on the dial, Black date wheel, presumably ETA movement, non Mercedes handset in a 1545 case! What else could shark fans ask for? And Yes indeed, except for not all being invited to the party.

I hope for a day we, Squale fans in the WUS can have our very own designed Squale timepiece. I would definitely join this pursuit!

Anyone know how we can reach out to Mr. Maggi?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Roningrad said:


> Wow! Applied indices, effectively only two branding prints and lesser prints on the dial, Black date wheel, presumably ETA movement, non Mercedes handset in a 1545 case! What else could shark fans ask for? And Yes indeed, except for not all being invited to the party.
> 
> I hope for a day we, Squale fans in the WUS can have our very own designed Squale timepiece. I would definitely join this pursuit!
> 
> Anyone know how we can reach out to Mr. Maggi?


I am in!!!  but would prefer a 1521 based special edition🥂


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> I am in!!!  but would prefer a 1521 based special edition?


Wouldn't mind it to be 2002 based as well.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay, so here I am. Own a Submariner and been looking for a diver under $1000 and I think the Squale 50 atmos is in my future. It's honesty the best bang for your buck diver with an ETA movement since both Seiko and Oris are climbing up market.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Okay, so here I am. Own a Submariner and been looking for a diver under $1000 and I think the Squale 50 atmos is in my future. It's honesty the best bang for your buck diver with an ETA movement since both Seiko and Oris are climbing up market.


You can not go wrong with these two watches







...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15932345
> View attachment 15932346


This dial is so interesting. Sometimes it appears purple at certain angles. They only sell one version no?


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

craiger said:


> This dial is so interesting. Sometimes it appears purple at certain angles. They only sell one version no?


My mistake...it's seems there are several colour ways on the Onda. I love your real dial. Looks great.


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

My favourite Squale design, together with the bund


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Sampo2 said:


> My favourite Squale design, together with the bund
> 
> View attachment 15934770


This is truly a beautiful colour combination!🤩


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gotta love the blue Squale! 😊💙


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15924712


Awesome photo and a beautiful watch!!!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Sampo2 said:


> My favourite Squale design, together with the bund
> 
> View attachment 15934770


That's a very nice blue! Is it still available to buy somewhere?

Here's my Ocean Blue:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Beetroot Sincor 100atmos for today


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

gokce said:


> That's a very nice blue! Is it still available to buy somewhere?
> 
> Here's my Ocean Blue:
> 
> View attachment 15936515


Hi there, mine is actually a 1521 Profondo with a sunburst blue dial that fades into black, like others you can see in this thread. But it does change color when it catches the light at certain angles.

Funnily enough mine came in a tropic rubber band and the case has the Squale engraving on the side, whereas most I´ve seen around have a blue leather band and no engraving. Might it be that the dial is slightly different too? I can´t say. I bought it from an Italian official dealer, currently it shows as sold out in their website


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 15938150
> 
> 
> Beetroot Sincor 100atmos for today


All sorts of want on this one! What a beautiful piece!


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello! My first Squale arrives from Gnoman this week. 1545 Ferrovia. I'm not new to mechanical watches but new to Squale. Looking forward to enjoying this piece!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gokce (May 10, 2018)

Sampo2 said:


> Hi there, mine is actually a 1521 Profondo with a sunburst blue dial that fades into black, like others you can see in this thread. But it does change color when it catches the light at certain angles.
> 
> Funnily enough mine came in a tropic rubber band and the case has the Squale engraving on the side, whereas most I´ve seen around have a blue leather band and no engraving. Might it be that the dial is slightly different too? I can´t say. I bought it from an Italian official dealer, currently it shows as sold out in their website


Thank you for the response. It looks different than the blue Fumoso, I didn't think the Fumoso had a sunburst dial. Both (it ?) are beautiful watches though.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> All sorts of want on this one! What a beautiful piece!


Thank you for your kind words🤩 will take more pictures while trying to shed more light on the Sincor cooperation with Squale - i found a thumb of a black and white version, would be great to have additional information....
Best
Marc


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

gokce said:


> Thank you for the response. It looks different than the blue Fumoso, I didn't think the Fumoso had a sunburst dial. Both (it ?) are beautiful watches though.


I just checked and mine definitely has a sunburst dial, so you´re right, they are more different than I thought


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

New Squale Update and needed advice:

so I got the 1545 Ferrovia from Gnoman direct and it came from Singapore to Michigan in two days 🔥. I love the look of the watc, but I had some questions.
1. It looked like there was grime on the back of the SS case as if it was worn. All the packaging was in tact and wrappers on the watch like usual just some grime.

Also the case back had marks as if it was opened at one time. Is this done in Squale factory?

Third. It looks like the lume is very poorly applied. You can almost get a shadow from the 6 marker.

are these issues worth complaining about? Am I being to critical ? I ask because I don’t want to come across as buyers remorse. I truly love the piece.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

brdl04 said:


> New Squale Update and needed advice:
> 
> so I got the 1545 Ferrovia from Gnoman direct and it came from Singapore to Michigan in two days ?. I love the look of the watc, but I had some questions.
> 1. It looked like there was grime on the back of the SS case as if it was worn. All the packaging was in tact and wrappers on the watch like usual just some grime.
> ...


You should reach to Gnomon and send them the same pics you have. If you really want the watch just tell them you expected a new one and nothing less. point out the issues you noted and that the watch u got is pretty sub standard. Request a replacement. If they don't reply, try communicating with Squale directly.

If I were in your situation, buying new, I would expect nothing less.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Roningrad said:


> You should reach to Gnomon and send them the same pics you have. If you really want the watch just tell them you expected a new one and nothing less. point out the issues you noted and that the watch u got is pretty sub standard. Request a replacement. If they don't reply, try communicating with Squale directly.
> 
> If I were in your situation, buying new, I would expect nothing less.


Thank you. I have sent the same pics to Gnoman and asked if that was normal of a brand new watch. We will see what their response is.


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

brdl04 said:


> New Squale Update and needed advice:
> 
> so I got the 1545 Ferrovia from Gnoman direct and it came from Singapore to Michigan in two days . I love the look of the watc, but I had some questions.
> 1. It looked like there was grime on the back of the SS case as if it was worn. All the packaging was in tact and wrappers on the watch like usual just some grime.
> ...


The back I could live with if it ran fine on a timegrapher. That lume however is terrible and I would not accept that whatsoever return that.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

devmartin said:


> The back I could live with if it ran fine on a timegrapher. That lume however is terrible and I would not accept that whatsoever return that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly. It's running fine, so I figured maybe the back was just factory sealed and marked&#8230;. The lume bugs me every time I look at the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

brdl04 said:


> My thoughts exactly. It's running fine, so I figured maybe the back was just factory sealed and marked&#8230;. The lume bugs me every time I look at the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I purchased quite a few watches from Gnomon, and there service was always good. In your case, I would stick on getting a new watch. I agree that the lume is very bad.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

anrex said:


> I purchased quite a few watches from Gnomon, and there service was always good. In your case, I would stick on getting a new watch. I agree that the lume is very bad.


You cant beat the speed in which Gnoman ships. It will be interesting to see what their service after the sale looks like. So far I have gotten no reply to my inquiry.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

brdl04 said:


> New Squale Update and needed advice:
> 
> so I got the 1545 Ferrovia from Gnoman direct and it came from Singapore to Michigan in two days ?. I love the look of the watc, but I had some questions.
> 1. It looked like there was grime on the back of the SS case as if it was worn. All the packaging was in tact and wrappers on the watch like usual just some grime.
> ...


I had a somewhat similar situation with Gnomon when I got my Squale 1521. I received it on leather and was super excited to put it on the mesh bracelet but my spring bar tool at the time was too small. I wore it for a day on leather and took it in to a local watch place to have the bracelet installed but when I got home I noticed a sizeable scratch on the case back.

I don't see any way even the shoddiest spring bar wielding watch store clerk could miss the lugs and scratch the case back like that but I also don't know how it would have left Gnomon like that. I was really upset for a couple of days since it was brand new watch and is one of the more expensive pieces in my collection but shortly there after I stopped caring. To this day I'll never know if it came like that from Gnomon, happened at the watch store or maybe I did it somehow and have no recollection of doing anything that would scratch a case back like that. If every ding tells a story, this is the anti-story because I don't even have a story to tell.

Case back, I wouldn't stress about, one scratch on any visible section of the watch and you'll completely forget about the case back. The lume however, I'm interested to see how Gnomon handles that.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

amngwlvs said:


> I had a somewhat similar situation with Gnomon when I got my Squale 1521. I received it on leather and was super excited to put it on the mesh bracelet but my spring bar tool at the time was too small. I wore it for a day on leather and took it in to a local watch place to have the bracelet installed but when I got home I noticed a sizeable scratch on the case back.
> 
> I don't see any way even the shoddiest spring bar wielding watch store clerk could miss the lugs and scratch the case back like that but I also don't know how it would have left Gnomon like that. I was really upset for a couple of days since it was brand new watch and is one of the more expensive pieces in my collection but shortly there after I stopped caring. To this day I'll never know if it came like that from Gnomon, happened at the watch store or maybe I did it somehow and have no recollection of doing anything that would scratch a case back like that. If every ding tells a story, this is the anti-story because I don't even have a story to tell.
> 
> Case back, I wouldn't stress about, one scratch on any visible section of the watch and you'll completely forget about the case back. The lume however, I'm interested to see how Gnomon handles that.


I would not be surprised if Gnoman accidentally scratched your watch when they put on the band. Based on their website, you have a choice of bands. They could've swapped it.

I am ultimately not concerned about the back of the watch. Could Squale have marked up the back when closing the case? maybe.

The lume is a tricky one. If Gnoman has a good relationship with Squale, you would think they would send out a replacement ASAP with a return label in the box and I could send back the other. I have a feeling I am going to get a typical "Please contact Squale directly, we are only a seller." response.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

brdl04 said:


> I would not be surprised if Gnoman accidentally scratched your watch when they put on the band. Based on their website, you have a choice of bands. They could've swapped it.
> 
> I am ultimately not concerned about the back of the watch. Could Squale have marked up the back when closing the case? maybe.
> 
> The lume is a tricky one. If Gnoman has a good relationship with Squale, you would think they would send out a replacement ASAP with a return label in the box and I could send back the other. I have a feeling I am going to get a typical "Please contact Squale directly, we are only a seller." response.


Yeah, I'm not sure. If I recall correctly when I ordered (summer 2019 I think) the only option was leather and they were doing a promo for a free mesh bracelet so I'm not sure if they'd have changed them. I should check, I'm sure I still have a case back sticker if there was one in with the other stuff from unboxing - I should check. Hopefully they take care of you regarding the lume issue with no resistance. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

A few questions for Squale wearers. I’m pondering the 2002 (101 Atmos) and Matic (60 Atmos).

-case sizes are similar, shapes and lugs seem a bit different. I have read the Matic is 51mm lug to lug, and the 2002 is more like 49mm despite the rounded top/bottom. First, is that accurate? Second, does that make a difference in how they wear? (I’m curious but not overly concerned. 8 1/4 inch wrist, either of these will be fine).

-some that I’m looking at are regular ETA/Sellita movements, some say they’re elabore grade. Is there a meaningful difference in your experience?

-I had asked about bracelet vs. strap, but it turns out none of Squale's stock will fit my wrist. this will be on an aftermarket strap.

On pure looks, I like the 2002 because it’s distinct from anything else I own. Any other observations about these two appreciated.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda lume...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Sampo2 said:


> Hi there, mine is actually a 1521 Profondo with a sunburst blue dial that fades into black, like others you can see in this thread. But it does change color when it catches the light at certain angles.
> 
> Funnily enough mine came in a tropic rubber band and the case has the Squale engraving on the side, whereas most I´ve seen around have a blue leather band and no engraving. Might it be that the dial is slightly different too? I can´t say. I bought it from an Italian official dealer, currently it shows as sold out in their website


Mine is a 1521 Profundo. Its entirely different from yours.

I love the combo of the slightly dark sunburst blue dial and black bezel on your 1521.

I would say my Prof is the same as the Fumoso with the exception of the left case side squale branding/engraving.


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roningrad said:


> Mine is a 1521 Profundo. Its entirely different from yours.
> 
> I love the combo of the slightly dark sunburst blue dial and black bezel on your 1521.
> 
> I would say my Prof is the same as the Fumoso with the exception of the left case side squale branding/engraving.


You´re exactly right, and I was wrong. I´ve checked and mine is not a Profondo as I thought, but a Blue Soleil, so I guess that explains the differences and the sunburst dial


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15945813


That looks amazing! Will definitely get one when they are back in stock. What do you think of it?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15945813


Yeah I also like it a lot! It tells so many stories - starting with references to Fifty Fathoms, Sommozzatori, vintage squale.... but instead of turning iconoclastic it brings all these connotations together in a wonderful blend.
Waiting till they are back - would be a good addition to my small collection 
Cheers
Marc


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Gnoman update:

I received a reply from Gnoman appx 40 hours after first email request. Justin from Gnoman was more concerned about the rear case marks than the lume and promptly sent out a DHL return label for me to return the watch.

FYI.



brdl04 said:


> New Squale Update and needed advice:
> 
> so I got the 1545 Ferrovia from Gnoman direct and it came from Singapore to Michigan in two days ?. I love the look of the watc, but I had some questions.
> 1. It looked like there was grime on the back of the SS case as if it was worn. All the packaging was in tact and wrappers on the watch like usual just some grime.
> ...


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

anrex said:


> I purchased quite a few watches from Gnomon, and there service was always good. In your case, I would stick on getting a new watch. I agree that the lume is very bad.


I'll second this; loved the Ferrovia the short time that I owned it, but the lume, or should I say lack of lume, was horrible. For the money I feel that Squale could at least incrementally improve the lume. As it stands, the lackluster lume was a dealbreaker for me even though I liked everything else about the watch.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

PKC said:


> View attachment 15946105


The lume on this example is far cleaner than mine. Hopefully I get a cleaner model in replacement.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

The lume intensity is secondary to actual terrible application of said paint. It was so poorly done on my post above you could see shadows cast from the bumps.

I wonder if a more mainstream model like a 1521 has quality issues like this? Is the 1545 just a budget model that Squale doesn't even like to advertise? Seems like they want no part in ownership of the 1545 line. lol



Bloom said:


> I'll second this; loved the Ferrovia the short time that I owned it, but the lume, or should I say lack of lume, was horrible. For the money I feel that Squale could at least incrementally improve the lume. As it stands, the lackluster lume was a dealbreaker for me even though I liked everything else about the watch.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

leadbelly2550 said:


> A few questions for Squale wearers. I'm pondering the 2002 (101 Atmos) and Matic (60 Atmos).
> 
> -case sizes are similar, shapes and lugs seem a bit different. I have read the Matic is 51mm lug to lug, and the 2002 is more like 49mm despite the rounded top/bottom. First, is that accurate? Second, does that make a difference in how they wear? (I'm curious but not overly concerned. 8 1/4 inch wrist, either of these will be fine).
> 
> ...


Hey sorry I don't have experience with the 2002 but the 60 atmos aka Squalematic is one of my absolute favorite watches ( I have 2.) I can't for a moment think it wouldn't look good or fit well on a wrist of your size.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Chronosport Squale 101...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

leadbelly2550 said:


> A few questions for Squale wearers. I'm pondering the 2002 (101 Atmos) and Matic (60 Atmos).
> 
> -case sizes are similar, shapes and lugs seem a bit different. I have read the Matic is 51mm lug to lug, and the 2002 is more like 49mm despite the rounded top/bottom. First, is that accurate? Second, does that make a difference in how they wear? (I'm curious but not overly concerned. 8 1/4 inch wrist, either of these will be fine).
> 
> ...


The measurements of the 2002 are a bit misleading on paper. The case is 44mm on paper but it's actually 43 and tapers to 41mm, it's the bezel that is 44imm(ish). Lug-lug is 47mm while the case is 50mm. The Matic measument are also a bit misleading since the case is 42,5mm and the bezel is 44mm. I'd say that the 2002 wears smaller on the wrist than the Matic because of the smaller dial size. 






































Here on my 6,5" wrist.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

MaBr said:


> The measurements of the 2002 are a bit misleading on paper. The case is 44mm on paper but it's actually 43 and tapers to 41mm, it's the bezel that is 44imm(ish). Lug-lug is 47mm while the case is 50mm. The Matic measument are also a bit misleading since the case is 42,5mm and the bezel is 44mm. I'd say that the 2002 wears smaller on the wrist than the Matic because of the smaller dial size.
> 
> Here on my 6,5" wrist.


Extremely helpful, thank you. I landed on a black 2002 and ordered an aftermarket strap (crafter blue) in case the Squale tropic is too short, which I think is a possibility.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you for the very comprehensive and detailed wrist measurements as well as the wrist shots. Looks great. 


MaBr said:


> The measurements of the 2002 are a bit misleading on paper. The case is 44mm on paper but it's actually 43 and tapers to 41mm, it's the bezel that is 44imm(ish). Lug-lug is 47mm while the case is 50mm. The Matic measument are also a bit misleading since the case is 42,5mm and the bezel is 44mm. I'd say that the 2002 wears smaller on the wrist than the Matic because of the smaller dial size.
> View attachment 15947882
> View attachment 15947883
> View attachment 15947884
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

ChaseOne said:


> Chronosport Squale 101...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lovely vintage squale and super interesting double brand dial 😎👍🏻 Congrats


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

So what do we think about Squale Ltd Ed strategy... is a different seconds hand enough of a change to warrant an additional 50 of a watch said to be limited to 50?

Personally, it rubs me a bit. Not so much I'd not purchase a Squale LE again, but I just don't get why they didn't make this a black dial variant (or something else just that bit further away from the original. I believe there is also a run of 10 that had this same orange lollypop.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

MaBr said:


> The measurements of the 2002 are a bit misleading on paper. The case is 44mm on paper but it's actually 43 and tapers to 41mm, it's the bezel that is 44imm(ish). Lug-lug is 47mm while the case is 50mm. The Matic measument are also a bit misleading since the case is 42,5mm and the bezel is 44mm. I'd say that the 2002 wears smaller on the wrist than the Matic because of the smaller dial size.
> View attachment 15947882
> View attachment 15947883
> View attachment 15947884
> ...


Thanks for sharing these. Appreciate it.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15947477


Nice awesome shots! Keep em' coming!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Rocking the Profy!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Sampo2 said:


> You´re exactly right, and I was wrong. I´ve checked and mine is not a Profondo as I thought, but a Blue Soleil, so I guess that explains the differences and the sunburst dial


Love it! I didn't think it would be as stunning. I guess I missed out, again. I don't get to see much them.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> So what do we think about Squale Ltd Ed strategy... is a different seconds hand enough of a change to warrant an additional 50 of a watch said to be limited to 50?
> 
> Personally, it rubs me a bit. Not so much I'd not purchase a Squale LE again, but I just don't get why they didn't make this a black dial variant (or something else just that bit further away from the original. I believe there is also a run of 10 that had this same orange lollypop.
> View attachment 15949777
> View attachment 15949776


I might be stirring away from Sharky LEs unless something that truly captures my fancy comes up.

I love the Squale logo at the 6' o clock but Without the scuba girl. Perhaps on the next 50 LEs. ?. We, watchnuts know it's a 50 Atmos anytime of the day.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Another Super Blue but from the beach today. Tropical storm warnings where we are. Stay safe out there!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey all, just thought I would let the group here know that I am selling my matte case blue dial 1521 here on the sale board.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone thinking of selling their AWCo Squale Militaire C3 1521 mk2?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Arrived today. As anticipated, the stock strap was too short, so I put this on instead. I'm going to like this watch. Heading to a week in Maine, overlooking the Atlantic, in less than a week.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

The little guy on the wrist today. 😊


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Got myself a new t-shirt yesterday! 😁


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

The mesh finally arrived ;]


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I predict Squale will slowly be changing the Mercedes hands on their 1545 Sub homage line. In order to be a bit less homage.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

They have a 1545 they switched the hands on, just seen it today on gnomon.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Colmustard86 said:


> They have a 1545 they switched the hands on, just seen it today on gnomon.


Yep. My guess is it is just the beginning. Would not be surprised to see the others replaced over time as they go out of stock.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Terry Lennox said:


> Yep. My guess is it is just the beginning. Would not be surprised to see the others replaced over time as they go out of stock.


As they should. One of the few brands who could homage their own styles from the past like their 1545 Ferrovia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Colmustard86 said:


> They have a 1545 they switched the hands on, just seen it today on gnomon.


Indeed. Non-cyclops. It looks pretty good too. It may give the LE Squale Masters a run for their value. Just wished they had the sword handset similar to the militaire.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Roningrad said:


> Indeed. Non-cyclops. It looks pretty good too. It may give the LE Squale Masters a run for their value. Just wished they had the sword handset similar to the militaire.


I also think that they use the slightly domed sapphire on the new model which is really nice.


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Roningrad said:


> Indeed. Non-cyclops. It looks pretty good too. It may give the LE Squale Masters a run for their value. Just wished they had the sword handset similar to the militaire.


If they put an orange minute hand on that model it would be 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roningrad said:


> Love it! I didn't think it would be as stunning. I guess I missed out, again. I don't get to see much them.


Don´t know if you´re interested, but by chance I run into a dealer who appears to have one in stock. I never bought anything from them so can´t give you any feedback









Squale 1521 BLUE SOLEIL


Malli: 1521 BLUE SOLEILValmistaja: SqualeHalkaisija: 42mmPaksuus: 13mmKellon kuori: Teräs, mattaKellotaulu: Sininen / Musta (FUMOSO) Lasi: SafiiriKellon kehä: musta, kierrettävä yksisuuntainen (120 clicks)Kruunu: LukittavaRanneke: Nylon NATO, mustaKoneistotyyppi: Automaatti, Eta Swiss...




www.kellotarvike.fi


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

chriscentro said:


>


Not sure if this is your first photo in here (I don't recall seeing any) but if you're Squale photos are anywhere near as good as your green MM photos, we're all in for a treat. Great shot, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Got to be a future classic... the more I wear it, the more I like it.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

amngwlvs said:


> Not sure if this is your first photo in here (I don't recall seeing any) but if you're Squale photos are anywhere near as good as your green MM photos, we're all in for a treat. Great shot, thanks for sharing!


Thanks! No, this is not my first Squale photo here as I had the 60 Atmos and a GMT previously


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone know the history of the 1545 case? The 1521 has a storied past and I figured the 1545 was just a "submariner esque" case used to create homage watches when Squale started manufacturing again in 2010.

Then I found this: 
Blancpain Fifty Fathoms y1545 









Perhaps the 1545 case has a storied past as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[CYTAT="ceebee, post: 53657348, członek: 64193"]
View attachment 15967423


Wysłane z mojego iPhone'a za pomocą Tapatalk Pro
[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Great Combo ⌚??


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

chriscentro said:


> Thanks! No, this is not my first Squale photo here as I had the 60 Atmos and a GMT previously


Ah, I must have missed them! Looking forward to seeing more shots!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Picked up this new model. Liked the non Mercedes hands and applied markers. Should be here Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🦈


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Coincidentally...


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


When did Squale make a 30atm diver that wasn't GMT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

He's fine on the straps, @ but the most comfortable wearing it is on the original mesh





















⌚👌


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

brdl04 said:


> When did Squale make a 30atm diver that wasn't GMT?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only for a short time. I forgot what year. They are very hard to find.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Gale warning, Maine coast. 57 Fahrenheit water.

note - this was purchased new about 2 weeks ago. I opened it to check the seal, always do if I'm taking a new watch in the water, and the case back seal was slightly out of its channel in one spot. Could have leaked. (Spent quality time in the water after I fixed it - good to go. Great watch).


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Happy Bund-day everyone...


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Latest 1545 Black Ceramica









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

brdl04 said:


> Latest 1545 Black Ceramica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!! Silly question, but how is the lume on this one?

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bloom said:


> Looks great!! Silly question, but how is the lume on this one?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


The natural color of the lume paint is pure white/silver. The 1545 Classic with Mercedes hands and cyclops has more of the greenish tint.

Lume brightness is standard Squale&#8230;avg. the hands are more brilliant than the markers though. The shot below is coming out of direct sunlight and into a fairly lit garage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

brdl04 said:


> The natural color of the lume paint is pure white/silver. The 1545 Classic with Mercedes hands and cyclops has more of the greenish tint.
> 
> Lume brightness is standard Squale&#8230;avg. the hands are more brilliant than the markers though. The shot below is coming out of direct sunlight and into a fairly lit garage.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I had the Ferrovia but ultimately sold it due to the lume being so lackluster. I'm wanting to dip back into the Squale pool though, and I'm really liking the looks of the one you have. Is the crystal flat or domed?

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bloom said:


> Thanks so much. I had the Ferrovia but ultimately sold it due to the lume being so lackluster. I'm wanting to dip back into the Squale pool though, and I'm really liking the looks of the one you have. Is the crystal flat or domed?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


I had the Ferrovia too! Loved the orange hand and how it differentiated from the Submariner and harkened back to an actual "Blancpain Squale" but the creamy lume just made it look "meh" to me. Its definitely not a Seiko but its on par with the 1521 line.

This one has a domed sapphire, it may be an illusion but it seems less domed than the Ferrovia. Can't confirm.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

brdl04 said:


> I had the Ferrovia too! Loved the orange hand and how it differentiated from the Submariner and harkened back to an actual "Blancpain Squale" but the creamy lume just made it look "meh" to me. Its definitely not a Seiko but its on par with the 1521 line.
> 
> This one has a domed sapphire, it may be an illusion but it seems less domed than the Ferrovia. Can't confirm.


Great minds, right??!! I was thinking yours looks like a flat crystal; I agree in that the Ferrovia seemed to have a more pronounced curve to the crystal (which I prefer). I'm definitely looking forward to more shots and impressions from you as you wear the new one more.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bloom said:


> Great minds, right??!! I was thinking yours looks like a flat crystal; I agree in that the Ferrovia seemed to have a more pronounced curve to the crystal (which I prefer). I'm definitely looking forward to more shots and impressions from you as you wear the new one more.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


 My initial take is... Classic. It is not exciting by any means, in a good way. Its a pure Squale black 40mm diver. To the WUS audience it may not even mistaken itself as a Rolex at second glance. For the avg person, any dive watch in black is a Rolex so you cant win. LOL


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi guys

I browse this little watch shop in Cyprus from time to time, mainly because they often have nice (pricey) vintage divers. 
Today I saw that they are selling a one-off bnib Squale 1521. It's quite nice and I want someone else to buy it so I won't have to.









BNIB SQUALE Ref. 1521 Case 'Grey Super Squale' Sapphire Bezel 500m Diver Watch - Non-Catalogue Model - Gregoriades


“This is a watch that never made it to the Squale catalogue of watch models. It is one of a few variations of Ref. 1521 […]




gregoriades.com





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm on Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

You can find me on Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


I think the Ferrovia is the best 20 atmos model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Rough experiment the other night - ten seconds under a led flashlight at 9:30 (crashed early), then 11:15, then 1:30 a.m. the later photos aren't very well-focused, i was half-asleep. In the dark, i could see the time fine the first two times, a little tough four hours out. This is a 2002. Nice work with the bezel insert.


----------



## Scottsh80 (Jul 13, 2021)

Been thinking of getting one!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

*20 Atmos Ferrovia Ceramic vs 50 Atmos blue.

Which would you choose?*


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> *20 Atmos Ferrovia Ceramic vs 50 Atmos blue.
> 
> Which would you choose?*


50 ATMOS for size and case design.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a little Independence Day relaxing&#8230;


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

:]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Blue bund bezel / Black bund bezel...


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> *20 Atmos Ferrovia Ceramic vs 50 Atmos blue.
> 
> Which would you choose?*


Do you want a bracelet with the watch? Do you want a smaller 40mm size? Do you want to pay less ? Do you want some patina look to the lume ? Go Ferrovia.

Do you want a slightly larger 41-42mm size? Do you want a blue watch? Do you want a very unique case that is beautifully done? Do you want a more modern look? Do you want all of that to pay more? Go for 50 atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

brdl04 said:


> Do you want a bracelet with the watch? Do you want a smaller 40mm size? Do you want to pay less ? Do you want some patina look to the lume ? Go Ferrovia.
> 
> Do you want a slightly larger 41-42mm size? Do you want a blue watch? Do you want a very unique case that is beautifully done? Do you want a more modern look? Do you want all of that to pay more? Go for 50 atmos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem is, I want it all ?


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

This just arrived today


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> The problem is, I want it all 😅


in that case we will allow you to buy both!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

I recently purchased a Tudor Black Bay GMT and compared it to my Squale Horizon GMT. I was shocked when I weighed both watches and found that they were the exact same weight, both were 93 grams. The Tudor felt so much lighter on the wrist but numbers don't lie.


















































While the profile of the Tudor made me think it's much thicker than the Squale, the overall height seems to be almost the same. I will say that the dial legibility on the Tudor was surprisingly better. The dial is closer to the crystal and the domed sapphire crystal lets you read the time much easier. The Squale's dial in comparison sits deeper in the case, that's something you don't really notice until you switch back and forth between them. 








That little chamber at the bottom of the Tudor GMT makes it different than the other Tudor Black Bay divers and it just feels different on the wrist.










They really are so similar in dimension that while the Squale has a thinner profile, the case back and bezel protrude more than the Tudor so the feel on the wrist is the watch sits taller. That took me by surprise.



























































Both are great watches. I don't care what some people say, the Squale Horizon is an awesome watch and not a Rolex wanna be. I've owned 6 Rolex including a 50th Anniversary Sub, white Daytona, a Polar Explorer II and it feels different proportionally and has its own unique character and proportions.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16003979
> View attachment 16003981
> View attachment 16003982


That is the nicest color variant of the squalematics

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squalematic galaxy blue on flat link bracelet





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

My daughter is visiting from New England and instantly claimed this Horizon GMT as hers . Oh well, it's hers now. What can I say, the kid has good taste.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Squalematic galaxy blue on flat link bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Thanks for their idea. Worth trying on the Profy and Onda.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

D


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

You guys have probably already seen this but thought it was a cool dial option, an exclusive for this vendor it appears. Full lume, true white dial.






Squale 1521 Full Lumen Exclusive Orologeria Majer


In esclusiva mondiale su Orologeria Majer il nuovo orologio diver Squale 1521 Full Lumen White-Milk, 4 anni di garanzia e acquisto a rate senza interessi.




www.orologeriamajer.it













Edit:
Promo video. A DLC case would be hard to resist.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I happened upon a guy who has a Alessia Zecchini bund prototype. One of three made prior to the blue fumoso militare with girl diver logo. Pricecwas well out of my reach, though.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Some random pictures from today! 





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Where did you get the shirt? That is cool!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Colmustard86 said:


> Where did you get the shirt? That is cool!


Thanks mate! I bought it from Redbubble but I don't know if they sell them anymore.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I know that I have super sexy legs but sensitive content... 🤨


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

What do you think of


MaBr said:


> I know that I have super sexy legs but sensitive content... 🤨
> View attachment 16016590


🤣 hilarious

Perhaps your shorts were too tight.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Weekend ops...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

MaBr said:


> I know that I have super sexy legs but sensitive content...
> View attachment 16016590


*super sexy lugs more likely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Just got a new Velcro strap for my 1521. I've been wearing it for the past week and it feels like the perfect combo for me.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New Blue carbon, on a blue Borealis iso&#8230;..factory strap is pretty nice, but this combo works better for me


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

I just picked up a 30 atmos Batman and curious if anyone can recommend a jubilee bracelet for it?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Elated to share my latest aquisition from a great member here in the forum.... 1521 co-branded from Alessandri Jewelry Shop in Santa Margherita Ligure...










have a great day everyone


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

smithj said:


> I just picked up a 30 atmos Batman and curious if anyone can recommend a jubilee bracelet for it?





smithj said:


> I just picked up a 30 atmos Batman and curious if anyone can recommend a jubilee bracelet for it?


Picture if the new acquisition:


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

New strap for the 1521 and I love it!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Ferrovia back on the bracelet...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Catching the sunset this past weekend at the cottage. Summer in Canada ain't so bad!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just notice that the Drass Galeazzi is back in stock at Gnomons.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone got one of these full lume orange? Look well nice


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

leadbelly2550 said:


> View attachment 16025743
> 
> 
> View attachment 16025744


Is this a Squale mesh, or different brand?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> Anyone got one of these full lume orange? Look well nice
> View attachment 16025897


I did consider buying it, but then went for another opportunity - would be also interested how it feels and looks in the flesh....

There is the same watch available with full white lume dial....


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’m a bit of a orange junkie as have 3 doxa in that colour way, I’ve ordered one and it’s in transit as thought it would be a case of snooze you lose because of the only 50 made


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Craustin1 said:


> Is this a Squale mesh, or different brand?


Strapcode matte. Squale's straps and bracelets are nice but too short for my wrist. The watch case is fairly polished, and I believe squale steel mesh is too; I preferred the less glossy look.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> I'm a bit of a orange junkie as have 3 doxa in that colour way, I've ordered one and it's in transit as thought it would be a case of snooze you lose because of the only 50 made


I like that PVD/orange combo??
Where did you find it?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Ptern said:


> I like that PVD/orange combo👍🏽
> Where did you find it?











Squale 1521 watches







www.watchexclusive.eu


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:


> Squale 1521 watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks..I may have to flip something for this one..I'll have to give it some thought


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

anrex said:


> Just notice that the Drass Galeazzi is back in stock at Gnomons.


I hated on it when it was first announced but now I'm debating buying it. I'm such a sucker!


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## consonance2 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine!





































Inviato dal mio SM-N960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SQUALE!!! 🦈🦈🦈


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

consonance2 said:


> Mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That orange looks pretty nuclear can't wait to get mine, will post a picture with my orange doxas


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

It was a Squalematic 60 atmos weekend

Blue Puro on Orange waterproof Hirsch yesterday


Cyan on Zelos black rubber today


----------



## Dolbs79 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

And the Sharks are once again back in the rotation!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

I really like the dégradé dial of the Fumoso!!!🤩










sorry for the dust
sunny greetings


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


Wow, that one is nice !

Never see one of those before.

What model is that ?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Ooof that orange full lume looks good …
Can’t believe I am considering a 3rd 50 atmos


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

***** the full lume orange is like a orange on acid


----------



## OliverBjorgan (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

exc-hulk said:


> Wow, that one is nice !
> 
> Never see one of those before.
> 
> What model is that ?


Giramondo Robin's egg blue on an Uncle Seiko beads of rice...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

I haven't worn my 30 atmos in over two years!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

l'heure bleue in "the light house" moe


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

coffeebreak said:


> I haven't worn my 30 atmos in over two years!


Still a looker! Mine has been gone for just 24 hrs since my daughter travelled back home but I'm happy she's enjoying it. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.on strapcode polished tapering shark mesh , this past week squale action 






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.yesterday's wrong date/right watch
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

So I think the 1545 20 Atmos models with the Mercedes style hands are pretty much done. Gnomon has not re-stocked in a while. Squale may be retiring those versions.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Terry Lennox said:


> So I think the 1545 20 Atmos models with the Mercedes style hands are pretty much done. Gnomon has not re-stocked in a while. Squale may be retiring those versions.


About time too, they should never have used them to begin with.


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

Here is my new non mercedes hands 20 atmos, and the classic squale hands are the main reason I got it. Wearing it as I type.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Terry Lennox said:


> So I think the 1545 20 Atmos models with the Mercedes style hands are pretty much done. Gnomon has not re-stocked in a while. Squale may be retiring those versions.


Its strange that most of the 20ATM version are gone on Gnomon. Wonder what will come back in stock?


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is an interesting new model from Squale. 40MM GMT with no date .









Squale 300 meter Swiss Automatic GMT watch with Luminous Ceramic Bezel, AR Sapphire Crystal #1545GM-CER-BLU


The Squale 11545GM-CER-BLU dual-time GMT watch features a luminous ceramic bezel insert, an anti-reflective sapphire crystal, a 40mm diameter stainless steel case, a Swiss automatic movement, and a stainless steel bracelet.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

brdl04 said:


> Here is an interesting new model from Squale. 40MM GMT with no date .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a pretty sweet price on a Squale GMT.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

looks sweet!!!!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Wow, the blueberry GMT is not too bad💙

I am wondering where all the vintage squales are, nothing on any of the obvious sales corners or dealer sites.....










Enjoy your day
Cheers, Marc


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Love the 2002! 😁


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

That strap looks good in orange.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaBr said:


> Love the 2002!
> View attachment 16052859
> View attachment 16052860
> View attachment 16052861
> ...


Oh man!

I was looking at 2002s last night MaBr, now here I see you have one!

Seems I've got big funky 70s divers on the brain these days

What are your general thoughts?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Insanely beautiful Dial on that Onda!! 😍


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My Squale on a blue Tropic.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Oh man!
> 
> I was looking at 2002s last night MaBr, now here I see you have one!
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is one of the older models with 19mm lug width. I really like it and it has got all the right quirks. The bi-directional push-down bezel is awesome and the fact that this was the first 1000m diver without a HRV is so cool!

Might be that I have a thing for chunky 60s and 70s divers...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

marchitecture said:


> Insanely beautiful Dial on that Onda!! 😍


Thanks bro 👊🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Eddiogilbert (Jul 22, 2018)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16042336


Love that combo, could you please tell me where you found that correct color Tropic. Got the same watch and have it on an orange isofrane but would love to have this one as well.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is superb in so many ways. Can you share the reference and size? Is it current production? That really looks great.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> This is superb in so many ways. Can you share the reference and size? Is it current production? That really looks great.


sure thing. = Squale Matic Dark Blue | Squale Official Website


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> This is superb in so many ways. Can you share the reference and size? Is it current production? That really looks great.


60 atmos Squalematic, 44mm case, 45mm bezel


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks, guys! Pencil hands and stick indices like that really check the boxes for me, and that dial is killer. Probably too big for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Eddiogilbert said:


> Love that combo, could you please tell me where you found that correct color Tropic. Got the same watch and have it on an orange isofrane but would love to have this one as well.


It's from a Swedish shop called Watchwear.se but I think that they're very similar to the ones Monstraps and Wolbrooks are selling.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> 60 atmos Squalematic, 44mm case, 45mm bezel


Nope, the case is 42,5mm and the bezel is 44mm.



Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks, guys! Pencil hands and stick indices like that really check the boxes for me, and that dial is killer. Probably too big for my 6.5" wrist.


I have a Matic on my 6,5" wrist and it wears great! ?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Bussola Dinner with Pavilion Director


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine is a 7.1 inch wrist when indoors/air conditioned. The squalematic wears a lot smaller than my other 43-45mm chunky watches (h2o orca pictured below). The tapering bracelet from 22mm to 18mm helps






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

dinner again 

Buon Appetito from Scalini


----------



## CharlieMein (Nov 5, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Mine is a 7.1 inch wrist when indoors/air conditioned. The squalematic wears a lot smaller than my other 43-45mm chunky watches (h2o orca pictured below). The tapering bracelet from 22mm to 18mm helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What mesh bracelet is that? It's beautiful and love the 4mm taper.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

CharlieMein said:


> What mesh bracelet is that? It's beautiful and love the 4mm taper.


Strapcode polished mesh.. expensive mother but by far, the best one with micro adjustments 20mm, 22mm Solid End Massy Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Polished

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Face changers... new toys for the sharks!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh man. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I did not know it was possible to swap bezels (assuming I get the right screwdriver/tool). Is it the same tool to remove/swap bezels for the 1521 as squalmatics? Many intriguing possibilities with your stash of squales! 


Roningrad said:


> Face changers... new toys for the sharks!
> View attachment 16064640
> View attachment 16064641
> View attachment 16064642
> View attachment 16064643


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Oh man. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. I did not know it was possible to swap bezels (assuming I get the right screwdriver/tool). Is it the same tool to remove/swap bezels for the 1521 as squalemtatics? Many intriguing possibilities with your stash of squales!


I'm not entirely sure @Imbiton . I am not acquainted with the matics. I suppose they are a bit larger in specs. However, If you are able to procure the bezel, I think you can do this as easily as I did.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Roningrad said:


> I'm not entirely sure @Imbiton . I am not acquainted with the matics. I suppose they are a bit larger in specs. However, If you are able to procure the bezel, I think you can do this as easily as I did.


Thanks. And what type of tool worked on yours ?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Roningrad said:


> Face changers... new toys for the sharks!
> View attachment 16064640
> View attachment 16064641
> View attachment 16064642
> View attachment 16064643


Excellent! Where were you able to source both bezel and insert?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Excellent! Where were you able to source both bezel and insert?


Squale Switzerland. www.squale.ch


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Roningrad said:


> Squale Switzerland. www.squale.ch


How much was the bezel? I'm thinking I'd get an extra for my full lume.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Strapcode polished mesh.. expensive mother but by far, the best one with micro adjustments 20mm, 22mm Solid End Massy Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Polished
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Nice, could you show us some clasp shots and the micro adjustments?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[CYTAT="Roningrad, post: 53880108, członek: 1346545"]
Zmieniacze twarzy... nowe zabawki dla rekinów!
View attachment 16064640
View attachment 16064641
View attachment 16064642
View attachment 16064643


It's great that you can change the bezel, what tools you used, nice if you put a photo of them


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

coffeebreak said:


> Nice, could you show us some clasp shots and the micro adjustments?


Indeed. Pics below. Tapers from 22mm to 18mm





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Roningrad said:


> Squale Switzerland. www.squale.ch


Well, that makes perfect sense! Wasn't sure if there was somewhere that just had them listed as a part to buy or if emailing Squale direct was the solution. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Which model is this? Looks like Maxi dial but the surrounds are throwing me off.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Terry Lennox said:


> Which model is this? Looks like Maxi dial but the surrounds are throwing me off.


It's a 30 Atmos Classic Ceramica. It was only available for a short time.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Dates em up!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My green Squale on olive tropic.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The modded profundo!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Mine is a 7.1 inch wrist when indoors/air conditioned. The squalematic wears a lot smaller than my other 43-45mm chunky watches (h2o orca pictured below). The tapering bracelet from 22mm to 18mm helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for sharing @imbition . I'm quite intrigued with the thought of a tapering mesh bracelet. If you wouldn't mind, could you share as to where you sourced the salamat d mesh? Strapcode perhaps? Thanks


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

This bad boy captures my fancy a lot these days.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Indeed. Pics below. Tapers from 22mm to 18mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I have the a strapcode matte mesh bracelet on a Squale 2002. It's very solid, quality-wise. Some pointy corners on the clasp; i used a fine file on the corners, which has made it meaningfully more comfortable.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Roningrad said:


> Awesome. Thanks for sharing @imbition . I'm quite intrigued with the thought of a tapering mesh bracelet. If you wouldn't mind, could you share as to where you sourced the salamat d mesh? Strapcode perhaps? Thanks


here it is - 20mm, 22mm Solid End Massy Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Polished


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> here it is - 20mm, 22mm Solid End Massy Mesh Band Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet, V-Clasp, Polished


Thanks. Very enticing.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Roningrad said:


> Thanks. Very enticing.


.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi dear Squale Professionals

Found this image online... could someone please shed some light into this particular model, did not find any further informations.....

Cheers 
Marc


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16089356
> 
> 
> Hi dear Squale Professionals
> ...


Looks like a standard blue 1521 with weird lighting?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16089356
> 
> 
> Hi dear Squale Professionals
> ...


There is a green dial/green bezel 1521, the difference though from the one I've seen is the "squale" at 6 is orange whereas in the one you posted its white. 





Squale Watches | Chrono24.com


Squale watches in stock now. New offers daily. Save favorite watches & buy your dream watch on Chrono24.com.




www.chrono24.com


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

My three and love them all equally


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Dark Overlord said:


> There is a green dial/green bezel 1521, the difference though from the one I've seen is the "squale" at 6 is orange whereas in the one you posted its white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, the green/green Hong Kong Edition looks different, hence my inquiry....









Could be the lighting...

Maybe MaBr could help, the pic is from his swedish Squale Fans page klocksnak 🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪🇸🇪


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16089356
> 
> 
> Hi dear Squale Professionals
> ...


Do you have a link to where you found the picture?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

@MaBr: page 30 of Klocksnack










Thanks for checking )
Greetings
Marc


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> @MaBr: page 30 of Klocksnack
> 
> View attachment 16095175
> 
> ...


Just checked and I'm pretty sure the pictures are Photoshopped. Sorry! Looks amazing in that green though. 👌


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Good morning Mattias,

Thanks for checking, yes agree, the green is really great.....

btw: did we pursue the notion of an WUS edition Squale?

Have a great day all
M


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> Good morning Mattias,
> 
> Thanks for checking, yes agree, the green is really great.....
> 
> ...


A WUS edition would be great! I would like to see one with a vintage squale master dial or the dial of the 60 atmos in a 50 atmos case and a sapphire bezel.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Vintage day today!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Guys, so I'm thinking of jumping back into the Squale pool (even though I know the lume is going to bad). I've narrowed it down to these models, and just wanted to see which one you guys would pick if you were in the market for a new Squale.


































Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Hey Guys, so I'm thinking of jumping back into the Squale pool (even though I know the lume is going to bad). I've narrowed it down to these models, and just wanted to see which one you guys would pick if you were in the market for a new Squale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Ferrovia best of the two. I'm not just a fan, I'm an owner too...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Actually took this guy diving today...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ChaseOne said:


> I like the Ferrovia best of the two. I'm not just a fan, I'm an owner too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ChaseOne. That's kind of the way I'm leaning. Just trying to get my head around the bad lume; I wish Squale would address that.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Thanks ChaseOne. That's kind of the way I'm leaning. Just trying to get my head around the bad lume; I wish Squale would address that.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


Yeah, I think the vintage lume thing kills the longevity a bit. My 50 atmos is pretty bright throughout the night...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> A WUS edition would be great! I would like to see one with a vintage squale master dial or the dial of the 60 atmos in a 50 atmos case and a sapphire bezel.


Sounds good. Will be willing to list up for this.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Roningrad said:


> Sounds good. Will be willing to list up for this.


@MaBr, want to work on this one? I have wanted to do a custom order for years now.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> @MaBr, want to work on this one? I have wanted to do a custom order for years now.


a group/mafia order might save us a lot of dough.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Roningrad said:


> a group/mafia order might save us a lot of dough.


Yep, exactly what I have in mind. MaBr and I were discussing designs before.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

A little wus squale edition would be fantastic!

How to approach this? Narrow down the model reference? Dial colour, bezel color(s)? Dial layout?

Let's give it some thoughts and share here...

A bakelite bezel would be fantastic 

Today is a Non-Squale Day - mea culpa


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Bloom said:


> Hey Guys, so I'm thinking of jumping back into the Squale pool (even though I know the lume is going to bad). I've narrowed it down to these models, and just wanted to see which one you guys would pick if you were in the market for a new Squale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ferrovia ticks the Squale Box best, nevertheless, the last military (longislandwatch if I presume), is an attractive watch as well...

Let us know which one you choose
Best, Marc


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> @MaBr, want to work on this one? I have wanted to do a custom order for years now.


I might be onboard depending on the result but I don't think I want to take lead this time. It was really fun but also a lot of work and my work and private life don't need that at the moment.

Regarding price I can say that last time when we did a custom 1545 it ended up $50 cheaper than an off-the-shelf model so pretty good deal I'd say. We did a batch of 50 which was the least Gnomon/Squale would do. The dial was custom and the rest was picking and choosing parts from different 1545's and we also got black date wheels which wasn't part of Squales normal inventory at the time. The custom dial had a one time fixed fee not related to the quantity (I can check the price but I think it was $1200) and the black date wheel was $5 per watch.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

50 atmos on a crown and buckle chevron strap today


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Here is what I am thinking for a WUS edition, 50 atmos case, 60 atmos blue sunburst dial, 60 atmos fat handset, lollipop sweep second hand, sapphire bezel, domed sapphire crystal, non engraved polished case, and the current tropic strap. Basically as close to a 3rd execution squale master as possible.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

pkrshang said:


> Here is what I am thinking for a WUS edition, 50 atmos case, 60 atmos blue sunburst dial, 60 atmos fat handset, lollipop sweep second hand, sapphire bezel, domed sapphire crystal, non engraved polished case, and the current tropic strap. Basically as close to a 3rd execution squale master as possible.
> 
> View attachment 16110542


Could potentially be interested in that. Not a big fan of sapphire bezels personally - prefer the bakelite type of bezel you get on the Squale matic, or otherwise aluminium or possibly ceramic, but the rest of it sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

pkrshang said:


> Here is what I am thinking for a WUS edition, 50 atmos case, 60 atmos blue sunburst dial, 60 atmos fat handset, lollipop sweep second hand, sapphire bezel, domed sapphire crystal, non engraved polished case, and the current tropic strap. Basically as close to a 3rd execution squale master as possible.
> 
> View attachment 16110542


In the theme of "what's old is new again", you could just have Squale remake the LE they did for the Polish watch forum about 10 years ago:








SQUALE 50 Atmos Vintage Diver LIMITED EDITION


Hello everyone :) Firstly I would like to say sorry for my english, it is not perfect...but I hope that everything will be clear I'm from Polish Watch Forum. Several months working there on new vintage dive watch project with small limitation (30pcs). We are looking at 10 pcs destined for...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Ryeguy said:


> In the theme of "what's old is new again", you could just have Squale remake the LE they did for the Polish watch forum about 10 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing. That blue is amazing.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Would people be interested? If so, I will lead the way on this project.


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

pkrshang said:


> Would people be interested? If so, I will lead the way on this project.


Been stalking the Squale threads for ages now, and I'd absolutely be interested.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

pkrshang said:


> Would people be interested? If so, I will lead the way on this project.


I missed out on the Polish forum version 10 years ago, so I would be curious to see what Squale is willing to do again today. Count me as interested.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Potentially, yes. Depending on design and cost.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

I would like to have more lume. A dive watch should be easy to read in the dark is my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

YES please..... and no need to embed the name squale on the side of the case. Looks great. The polish version from 2013 looks terrific as well.



pkrshang said:


> Here is what I am thinking for a WUS edition, 50 atmos case, 60 atmos blue sunburst dial, 60 atmos fat handset, lollipop sweep second hand, sapphire bezel, domed sapphire crystal, non engraved polished case, and the current tropic strap. Basically as close to a 3rd execution squale master as possible.
> 
> View attachment 16110542


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> no need to embed the name squale on the side of the case.


Squale seem to have stopped doing this on the 1521 now anyway.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Have any seen the 101 Pepsi version? What do you think of it?








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Basically my daily beater... Still loving it.










Sent from my SM-G9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Great, I contacted Squale today and will see what is our next step!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> Would people be interested? If so, I will lead the way on this project.


Me2 very much interested

Would prefer a 1521case
Bakelite Bezel

Apart from that open to suggestions

Will start to prepare some ideas...


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

chriscentro said:


> Have any seen the 101 Pepsi version? What do you think of it?
> 
> My Instagram @chriscentro


Great color combination. the 2002 I wear is black bezel, black (but approaching grey) dial. i really enjoy the watch.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Recollection of holidays


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> A WUS edition would be great! I would like to see one with a vintage squale master dial or the dial of the 60 atmos in a 50 atmos case and a sapphire bezel.











Dive Watch Forum- Limited Edition Squale Project Watch


First and foremost the following thread has been posted with the permission of the Watchuseek admin and Squale watches. I am glad to say that following consultation with Squale Watches and Watchuseek admin we have the opportunity to design a Squale 50 Atmos watch which will be produced and...




www.watchuseek.com





Someone tried before. It never worked out.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

They were really into it.... and then suddenly: nothing

Let’s make it better this time!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Dive Watch Forum- Limited Edition Squale Project Watch
> 
> 
> First and foremost the following thread has been posted with the permission of the Watchuseek admin and Squale watches. I am glad to say that following consultation with Squale Watches and Watchuseek admin we have the opportunity to design a Squale 50 Atmos watch which will be produced and...
> ...


amazing options!! _ really like the huge minute-hand versions. _


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd be interested in a WUS/Squale special edition.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

**


----------



## gortz (Oct 17, 2009)

Got myself a Squale watch again, after a few "Squale-less" years.
Happy with my Sub-39.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Just picked up this four year old 1521


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

New LE of 200pc from Gnomon. They could at least have used the right colors on the flag? A "diver down" flag is red and white, not yellow.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> New LE of 200pc from Gnomon. They could at least have used the right colors on the flag? A "diver down" flag is red and white, not yellow.


Yeah... a cheap gimmick that's wrong in its design/execution. Sad to say I actually think it lets the brand down.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone else think there are just a few too many Squale limited editions the past year or so? Each new one they do makes them all a bit less special imo.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

imagwai said:


> Anyone else think there are just a few too many Squale limited editions the past year or so? Each new one they do makes them all a bit less special imo.


Yeah totally agree, too much too many LE's popping up....
Still my favourite micro brand though...

PS: the Diver Down in yellow is a poor detail, correct.... but either they tried not to be mistaken with cheap brands showing the red/white scheme, or they are trying to reference the No Radiation colours ?!?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

A 1521 matte black with BGW9 or C1 X1 lume would be the dream. I really don’t like the color of c3 lume. Also no Squale on the side of the case. Maybe maxi dial as well.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Yeah totally agree, too much too many LE's popping up....
> Still my favourite micro brand though...
> 
> PS: the Diver Down in yellow is a poor detail, correct.... but either they tried not to be mistaken with cheap brands showing the red/white scheme, or they are trying to reference the No Radiation colours ?!?


Either way, I commented on it on Gnomons Instagram and got my comment deleted. That's not the way to treat returning customers like myself. ?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> Either way, I commented on it on Gnomons Instagram and got my comment deleted. That's not the way to treat returning customers like myself. 🤨


That is telling a story in itself.... 🧐


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Must be an Italian thing. Almost every Panerai made is a limited edition, Squale is just taking a page out of the Panerai playbook I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Now that Doxa are out of the 'badge on the dial' LE business, seems Squale want a bit of the action ...these can look great and Squale also has the iconic case in the 1521s but few of their LEs to date have that much of an interesting branding..


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

There are two incoming new models today! Sneak peek of one of them by the IG account of the event.










At first it looks like a blasted version of this Matic:









But I think it's a 1521 case, and the markers are a bit different too, wider as they get close to the rehaut as opposed to being uniform rectangular shapes.

Unfortunately, it appears to be yet another limited edition by the serial number inside the lugs, unless it's not a serial number and maybe a code for the prototype (?). Anyway, looking forward to it.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Thats a Hirsch Accent rubber strap I'd say - IMHO the best rubber strap available ... not cheap though...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Scbr24 said:


> There are two incoming new models today! Sneak peek of one of them by the IG account of the event.
> 
> View attachment 16141169
> 
> ...


Two Co-branded Matics with Divers Watches on the dial. Not very exciting in my opinion.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

🧐 not feeling any inclination to bivvy infront the next retail shop just to catch one 🦈


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Scbr24 said:


> There are two incoming new models today! Sneak peek of one of them by the IG account of the event.
> 
> View attachment 16141169
> 
> ...


Well if it's a 1521 cased 60 atmos, that would answer all of my wishes haha.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Unfortunately not, looks like two ordinary 60 Atmos.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Dutch company did a similar dialed 1521 LE if I remember correctly
Ahhh ... there we go:









Sold out now but was a good looker.
EDIT - blue dialed version still in stock


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

8505davids said:


> Dutch company did a similar dialed 1521 LE if I remember correctly
> Ahhh ... there we go:
> View attachment 16143109
> 
> ...


 Correct...... apparently it was a pre-production model here is a photo of my blue. AWC still has one in stock and there is a black/grey dialled one at Localtime in Cyprus, who also explains the development of these as non-catalogue models.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Next Limited Edition pre-view 🤩🤣


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

stevedssd said:


> Correct...... apparently it was a pre-production model here is a photo of my blue. AWC still has one in stock and there is a black/grey dialled one at Localtime in Cyprus, who also explains the development of these as non-catalogue models.


Intrigued. Very intrigued


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Meshing around.

4.1mm thick. Paired with the polished variant. The other is the satin version.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Dive Watch Forum- Limited Edition Squale Project Watch
> 
> 
> First and foremost the following thread has been posted with the permission of the Watchuseek admin and Squale watches. I am glad to say that following consultation with Squale Watches and Watchuseek admin we have the opportunity to design a Squale 50 Atmos watch which will be produced and...
> ...


Thanks for sharing these. I would try to share some points in the proposed project. A handset option that I really love which squale never often used is the one with the squale master diver 600mLE. It has been proposed in one of the above pics.

TBH, I'm very much in love with that watch (SMaster diver 600m LE) but the thickness and L2L very much scares me off. I need to try and see one in the flesh to get the confidence to procure one.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zheng (Dec 25, 2013)

Bought the 1545 militaire from Gnomon last week. While researching this watch, I found out the y.1545 case which this watch is based on was made by squale in the 70s, very interesting. Loving it so far.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🌊🌊🌊


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Marc at Long Island Watches mentioned on a recent video that he was clearing inventory on old Montauks for a new design. Really hoping for one with BGW9 lume and a same as dial colored chapter ring. I’m just not a fan of faux vintage lume, but I really like the look of these.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Caltex88 said:


> Marc at Long Island Watches mentioned on a recent video that he was clearing inventory on old Montauks for a new design. Really hoping for one with BGW9 lume and a same as dial colored chapter ring. I’m just not a fan of faux vintage lume, but I really like the look of these.


I also hope they fix the colors overall because the lume was three different shades of yellowish brown and the dial text a fourth. Looked like a real mess to be honest.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

MaBr said:


> I also hope they fix the colors overall because the lume was three different shades of yellowish brown and the dial text a fourth. Looked like a real mess to be honest.


Unfortunately not an uncommon problem for Squale. The hands on several models don’t match the indices.


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

On Marsh leather:


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Caltex88 said:


> Unfortunately not an uncommon problem for Squale. The hands on several models don’t match the indices.


It's pretty common with a lot of brands to be honest, the dial and the hands doesn't match on my Doxa 1200T either. What bothers me with the Squale is that it looks so cheap when it has four different shades.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Friday! 🍻


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Sorry for bombing the thread!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Wearing it again today. Visibility on this guy during a surge/swell shore drive was actually fantastic...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 16173391


I just ordered one of these straps in navy from AliExpress. Looks to be a new design, very nice!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My modded profundo.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

HK limited today 💚


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

*Folgore for today - hot day on EXPO2020 in Dubai*


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Trying some new straps for the Squale 1515 PescaSub. They both worked really well but the orange was the best in the end because...orange. 😁 Also some 1521 since that's what I'm wearing today. 😊


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Looking at a Squale GMT….jubilee or oyster style bracelet?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

The jubilee - even though the 6542 was born on an Oyster bracelet, i fancy the jubilee combination: sporty elegance vs. toolwatch character.... jmtc 

@MaBr - the PVD works well with yellow!! 
Have a great day all


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

A new one for me


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

More 34mm goodies! 😁


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Did you do the hand swap yourself, or did one of the AD's get a special order for you?


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Taken yesterday but still wearing today


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1521 ocean blue on Watch Steward strap.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pick this up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jacklab (Oct 6, 2016)

I have owned this specimen for a long time and unfortunately many years ago I lost the bezel insert, it's been so many years that I don't even remember what color the insert was. I wish I could insert a new insert and I was wondering if someone can kindly show me where to find a new insert, even after market is fine .. The quartz movement still works perfectly and although I use it very often it doesn't bother me that it doesn't have the bezel insert. however it would be nice to be able to get its correct appearance back. Thanks


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Jacklab said:


> I have owned this specimen for a long time and unfortunately many years ago I lost the bezel insert, it's been so many years that I don't even remember what color the insert was. I wish I could insert a new insert and I was wondering if someone can kindly show me where to find a new insert, even after market is fine .. The quartz movement still works perfectly and although I use it very often it doesn't bother me that it doesn't have the bezel insert. however it would be nice to be able to get its correct appearance back. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 16218839
> 
> ...


have you tried contacting Squale directly, or perhaps an authorized dealer such as Long Island Watch or Gnomon?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Really like this one, the new Sub-39-MON, but its sibling and replacement just came in. The Sub-39 is very cool, with its vintage Bathy and Aqua Lung vibes. It wears so thin and flat. The domed crystal is very warm and beautiful, with the right amount of curvature:

























The 1521 Militaire that just came in, and will replace the Sub-39, is very cool in its own ways. Seeing as it's essentially a modern Squale version of the BP 3H Bund "Civilian” (without the “3H” on the dial), it has even deeper BP vibes, and from the period of BP’s history I’m currently most drawn to. I won’t keep both, as I have a self-enforced limited lineup, so the 1521 will be my one-Squale, at least for a while. Hope to take some photos of it soon. No complaints about the Sub-39, though….

👍🏻 🍻


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My apologies, not wearing my Squale. Been liking this with this MN strap on a Blue Tudor 58 lately. Thinking placing this strap on my Blue 1521.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

anrex said:


> View attachment 16224721
> 
> My apologies, not wearing my Squale. Been liking this with this MN strap on a Blue Tudor 58 lately. Thinking placing this strap on my Blue 1521.


I can safely say that it's a brilliant match! 😊


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Enjoying the new 1521 Militaire. It really is a modern, affordable, stand-in for the hyper-rare BP Bund "Civilian," that most of us will never have a chance to own. It’s also a very fun and capable watch, in its own right...!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Found this slightly faded purple suede bracelet - 
But should be wearing all orange instead in honour of UN Studio architects from the Netherlands launching their Dubai Branch today during Dubai Design Days🇳🇱🇳🇱🇳🇱🧡


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Jacklab said:


> I have owned this specimen for a long time and unfortunately many years ago I lost the bezel insert, it's been so many years that I don't even remember what color the insert was. I wish I could insert a new insert and I was wondering if someone can kindly show me where to find a new insert, even after market is fine .. The quartz movement still works perfectly and although I use it very often it doesn't bother me that it doesn't have the bezel insert. however it would be nice to be able to get its correct appearance back. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 16218839
> 
> ...


Hi, how are you? Little belated response, I found these images (which are not mine, and serve only to underline the various bezel options):
























Please share if you managed to find a replacement...

Hagwe
Marc


----------



## Jacklab (Oct 6, 2016)

marchitecture said:


> Hi, how are you? Little belated response, I found these images (which are not mine, and serve only to underline the various bezel options):
> 
> View attachment 16233566
> View attachment 16233567
> ...


Hi Mark! All good here thanks. I hope you are well too👍👍👍 Thank you very much for your availability, I think I remember that my bezel was similar to the white one, but a little different as regards the markers around ... Fantastic! Thank you very much for your research and your time. I started my research by contacting Squale through the website but I haven't received an answer yet, I guess I'll have to be patient. Looking around, used and non-used markets, it is difficult to find something. Quancuno in a post above, which I have not yet thanked, indicated resellers but I have not yet made contact with them. Best regards Jack


----------



## dspanos (Jul 30, 2021)

One of my favorite Squale watches... Right up there with the 1521!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Happy Saturday everybody!

Any hints or tipps if cleansing of the bezel insert is possible?? 

Cheers
Marc


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16235783
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everybody!
> ...


These bezels are restorable, I know of a watchmaker in Germany who worked on them.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> These bezels are restorable, I know of a watchmaker in Germany who worked on them.


Germany would work for me, could you kindly share any contact you might have? 
Thanks in advance 
Marc


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 16238097


Hi Tom!
Is this the 40mm version?? Love the colour scheme...
Cheers, Marc


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

marchitecture said:


> Hi Tom!
> Is this the 40mm version?? Love the colour scheme...
> Cheers, Marc


No its the older 42mm version Marc


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Tomgbw said:


> No its the older 42mm version Marc


Highly coveted - is it me or are the prices dramatically rising for some of the Squale GMT’s ?

🧐 does anybody see a market trend here?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes when its a limited edition and they dont offer it, then prices are rising.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

museum of the future

(To be open soon)


----------



## david544 (Nov 17, 2021)

hello


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## brdl04 (Dec 14, 2011)

PKC said:


> Hello!
> 
> View attachment 16243819


This is my favorite 1545 model.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16243813
> 
> 
> museum of the future
> ...


Does it open at 20 past 6?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

1521 Folgore today


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

have a great friday


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16247569
> 
> 
> have a great friday


Sincor?


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

MaBr said:


> New LE of 200pc from Gnomon. They could at least have used the right colors on the flag? A "diver down" flag is red and white, not yellow.


And here I am apparantly the only one on WUS that likes this thing LOL. Just purchased this one on the way from Gnomen. I really like the muted/no-minutes bezel, and will likely never pop on its real deal old sister BP 3H Bund Military FF which is damn cool and a dream piece of mine. Funny how everyones major beef is the color of the flag, its pretty obvious to me its a nod to the no-rad BP FF, but still very obviously a dive flag. I dont care about the flag color...My biggest problem with this watch is the "Diver Down" front...I know it's tiny, but is that Ariel Font? Like they didn't feel like changing a setting in the design program? Oy. Anyway, this will be my first Squale and for a low entry fee have always wanted to try this brand. As you can tell from my sig I am a huge dive/tool watch fan so look forward to see what Squale offers for the price. I will post wrist shots when it arrives whether the WUS Squale fans here want to see them or not LOL!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

When this was first released, I had cash ready to go. But, for me, the concept was flawed. I didn't like the 'limited edition' tag on a run of 200 - as that probably max scope for any niche Squale piece like this ATM. And the flag just felt like they were trying too hard to find some sort of emblem to reflect the No Rad symbol. And, finally, the delivery of the concept; the lume colour, the flag colour, and that font... really? My OCD just couldn't handle it.
A real shame as I have a few bund, and love them.
I find this a lot with Squale, though. On occasion, what could be a great watch is just not thought through enough. Like the LE Arancia having a white date wheel and a shiny bezel insert. Seemed crazy to me. Why not a black date and pvd or ceramic insert?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm curious if you folks know if my 50 Atmos "Super" is the same one that Amsterdam Watch Co sold. The dial in mine is a dark anthracite sunburst that's very similar to the 60 Atmos Squalematic. In pictures their version looks like it has a jet black dial, but I'm not sure if that's because the color isn't showing in their photos, or if it's actually a different dial.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> Sincor?


Yes indeed - this is the red sincor 
Best
Marc


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm curious if you folks know if my 50 Atmos "Super" is the same one that Amsterdam Watch Co sold. The dial in mine is a dark anthracite sunburst that's very similar to the 60 Atmos Squalematic. In pictures their version looks like it has a jet black dial, but I'm not sure if that's because the color isn't showing in their photos, or if it's actually a different dial.
> 
> View attachment 16249630


Yep... same as AWCo.

Awco pics did not do it any justice. 

Lovely piece.


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Just joined the club today. Arrived from the AD this am, took 1 look and knew I'd keep it, stickers off and on the wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sampo2 (Jun 11, 2021)

1521 Blue Soleil


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Yep... same as AWCo.
> 
> Awco pics did not do it any justice.
> 
> Lovely piece.


Ah cheers. Yeah it's a stunner. I'm surprised Squale hasn't done more of them, they're by far my favorite 1521 release yet. The Drass Galeazzi is also really nice, but sunburst gray on the Super is just gorgeous.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm waiting for them to release a 1521 with bakelite bezel insert.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Excited!!!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Going to be a Polipetto set by the look of the knife being machined.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone ever see what this was made for... note; it's for an auto (not quartz 1553) and has feet for early 2824.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Richard Burton wore a Squale skindiver!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, well, well... who would have thought some of these Red Passione Squales were still left sitting on stands in bricks and mortar retailers? Now to find the green version...

Huge thanks to Christine @ Login • Instagram


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Well, well, well... who would have thought some of these Red Passione Squales were still left sitting on stands in bricks and mortar retailers? Now to find the green version...
> 
> Huge thanks to Christine @ Login • Instagram
> 
> View attachment 16254340


Well done - good find!


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Sold out in a flash in Italy, Bludimelo special edition, 50 made in total, somehow a UK AD got 5 of these as the only ones sold outside of Italy and seems the UK market hasn't a clue on the rarity or significance of these. I bought 1 as did a couple of guys on a UK forum, still 2 left!

20% off Black Friday code works as well!






Men's Watches | Watches for Men | HS Johnson


For the finest men's watches, choose HS Johnson. We have a range of watches for men with free UK delivery.




www.hsjohnson.com





This is the Squale equivalent of casually having a couple of Rolex Hulks sat in your window.....


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch 🌊🌊🌊🦈🦈🦈


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

lysolek007 said:


> Beautiful watch


Thanks!

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Remains one of my most practical piece













Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

hagwe


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Do I need a Tiger in my collection??? 

Thanks for some feedback😎


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Do I need a Tiger in my collection???
> 
> Thanks for some feedback😎


I ask myself this frequently. But I hear too many things about how the quality of this model is not representative of Squale pre and post this era. So have swerved it so far.
Let me know how you get on...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

There is a serial 8801xx with black dial (but no tritium indication) included in a local auction. Should the price stay reasonable I will participate... 

not sure if I am convinced of the whole proportions though - and whats with the 300m depth rating?

does anybody here in the forum a decent wristshot?

Thanks and enjoy your Saturday
Marc


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Scuba Gnomon LE just arrived…I like it!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Passione Rosso...


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Oops I did it again....

Latest aquisition: blue camouflage 1521 

Apparently there are two versions: 
Matte blasted case with blue alu bezel and camouflage bracelet
Polished version with bl/gr bezel and black rubber

Does anybody have any additional information on these?

Cheers
Marc


----------



## TXDirt (Dec 3, 2014)

My first, love it.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Deep down I was hoping for a 1521 Tribute🤷🏼‍♂️ 

What are your thoughts on this LE? For some reasons i am not sufficiently “touched” ..... 

Cheers, Marc


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> ...


I was quite excited to see the 'Tribute'; but it's not doing it for me. 

I'm not a knife collector and fancy boxes do little for me. I do, however, pay great attention to watch design. And while the Super has a few nice details, there are a few areas where the design feels underwhelming, and there are a couple of details (such as the dial design - especially the area around the date window) that actually frustrate me a bit. 

I am a huge fan of the 2002 and 1521. And think Squale have done some extremely desirable designs. But this Tribute, at this price point, puts it in direct competition with some other brands (like ZRC) that feature some really nice details.

Grumpy old man review over.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Deep down I was hoping for a 1521 Tribute🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> What are your thoughts on this LE? For some reasons i am not sufficiently “touched” .....
> 
> Cheers, Marc


Boring hands, boring bezel insert (both copy/paste) and a ridiculous price. Also not a fan of 40mm watches with 22mm lug width.


----------



## tmddh20 (Oct 27, 2021)

why gentry also have that Squale watch ?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> I was quite excited to see the 'Tribute'; but it's not doing it for me.
> 
> I'm not a knife collector and fancy boxes do little for me. I do, however, pay great attention to watch design. And while the Super has a few nice details, there are a few areas where the design feels underwhelming, and there are a couple of details (such as the dial design - especially the area around the date window) that actually frustrate me a bit.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a similar feeling. I think it would've worked a lot better as a no-date, and overall it's "fine?" Doesn't move me at all though, even if it was just the watch in a regular Squale box for $1200, I think I would pass. Something like new versions of these with new inserts and sapphire crystals on the other hand....that would've been tempting.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

marchitecture said:


> Deep down I was hoping for a 1521 Tribute
> 
> What are your thoughts on this LE? For some reasons i am not sufficiently “touched” .....
> 
> Cheers, Marc


Looks like a Certina skindiver.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

MaBr said:


> . Also not a fan of 40mm watches with 22mm lug width.


Big pet peave of mine too.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

arrived yesterday, already love it


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome to the Club ) great watch


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Back from an polish job for the top of the lugs. Why have brushed lugs and a satin finished bracelet?!? Now they match...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

marchitecture said:


> Welcome to the Club ) great watch


Thanks! I already own two other Squale 30 Atmos. I also owned the green 30 Atmos, which I sold…😭

But the blue of the 1521 is awesome!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone on here have both the blue soliel and the red passion? I'd love to see a side by side shot. Have to say I'm knocked out by the red passion. And now tempted by its blue sunburst brother. But a lot of shot online look like it has a flat (not sunburst) dial.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Greetings from World Expo 2020 in Dubai


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 16276697
> 
> arrived yesterday, already love it




Congratulations!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

1512 Black Blasted Rubber. We are lucky to have a local Squale dealer, in Richmond, BC. Just south of Vancouver. This one caught my eye the other day. Such exceptional build quality and water resistance. And Value!! This will be difficult to take off my wrist!😎


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Power reserve on two new 1521’s is around 20hrs. That’s not going to be popular. 
Fully wound, how long do you have a functional power reserve?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Power reserve on two new 1521’s is around 20hrs. That’s not going to be popular.
> Fully wound, how long do you have a functional power reserve?


Interesting topic!!! In my perception neither of my squales with ETA movement are performing anything near the 40h mark.... 
let me wind them and observe.... will come back with an update


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Interesting topic!!! In my perception neither of my squales with ETA movement are performing anything near the 40h mark....
> let me wind them and observe.... will come back with an update


The SW200 has a reserve of 36h after full wind. But I don't know of anyone that gets that level. In fact many complain this is a real weak point of this caliber. 

Doesn't affect me as I only wear my watches for a day/night, then it runs down and another gets a go.

To fully test reserve, I believe the SW200 (same as eta2824-2 in older models) is 40 hand winds.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

New strap for the old chunky!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> New strap for the old chunky!


😵
Wow... is that the same case as 1521?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> 😵
> Wow... is that the same case as 1521?


😊 It's similar but way thicker and comes in over 16mm. Here are some old comparison photos between the 1521 and this one. It wears incredibly well for such a chunky watch. 

Case height

















Bezel width

















Case width

















Lug to lug


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New arrival for the second time. Had it, sold it, regret it


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> The SW200 has a reserve of 36h after full wind. But I don't know of anyone that gets that level. In fact many complain this is a real weak point of this caliber.
> 
> Doesn't affect me as I only wear my watches for a day/night, then it runs down and another gets a go.
> 
> To fully test reserve, I believe the SW200 (same as eta2824-2 in older models) is 40 hand winds.


Ok, the wait is over:

The two eta’s lasted almost exactly 40h, 

the sellita (i think the HK edition is driven by one) lasted 41.5h

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> New strap for the old chunky!
> View attachment 16289559
> 
> View attachment 16289552


I seriously adore the FF’s
Have you had the hands changed?
Greetings
Marc


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> I seriously adore the FF’s
> Have you had the hands changed?
> Greetings
> Marc


The previous owner had the hands replaced because they were pretty bad I think. They are NOS tritium hands though. Someone has also scraped off all the lume on the dial so it looks pretty bad.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Tomgbw said:


> New arrival for the second time. Had it, sold it, regret it
> View attachment 16290291


Always loved that sunburst dial. Wear it in good health. 

Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

finally summer heat is over!!! Greetings from the sand box


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

Did any of you Squale fans grab one of the limited editions? I see there’s 5 left on their site. Looks great. I wish I had a spare 3 grand to spend on a watch!






Squale Tribute Watch || Squale Official Website







www.squale.ch


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

K. Bosch said:


> Did any of you Squale fans grab one of the limited editions? I see there’s 5 left on their site. Looks great. I wish I had a spare 3 grand to spend on a watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you really feel like that’s worth 3 grand though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

K. Bosch said:


> Did any of you Squale fans grab one of the limited editions? I see there’s 5 left on their site. Looks great. I wish I had a spare 3 grand to spend on a watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never a fan of the Super case. I don't collect knives. The dial, while reflective of the old Super, is just a bit dull. And the integration f the date window bothers me. So... no. And I'm surprised there is only 5 left, I would have thought they would struggle to shift them.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Arancia 1521...


----------



## silentmask (Aug 17, 2020)

Added my first gmt watch into my collection almost a month ago. I know this is more on the homage side of the spectrum, but I’m loving it!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The BEAST...










Technisub 2002a


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Have been invited today to experience the new premium eco @ emirates.... thanks alot🤩
Cheers
Marc


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> The BEAST...
> 
> View attachment 16303232
> 
> ...


This is AMAZING!!! Congrats🥂


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Watch stopped at 10:10:10.....


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 16305409


Great shot


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Fitted a MilTat Oyster to my Arancia. Well chuffed with the quality and look...


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> I was never a fan of the Super case. I don't collect knives. The dial, while reflective of the old Super, is just a bit dull. And the integration f the date window bothers me. So... no. And I'm surprised there is only 5 left, I would have thought they would struggle to shift them.


I bought one.
To me it fits into the fantasy of diving perfectly. Yes it is more expensive, but more of this watch is carefully hand crafted than other Squale watches.
And I have seen 2 of these on chrono24 that have sold well above retail.

But people have different taste. I love the look of the watch, time will tell if others like it enough to justify the second hand market price.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The fact others are reselling these on C24 for £1000 more than retail just a few hours after the run sold out is another turn off to me. It simply signifies that many people are seeing 'investment' not "watch'.


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> The fact others are reselling these on C24 for £1000 more than retail just a few hours after the run sold out is another turn off to me. It simply signifies that many people are seeing 'investment' not "watch'.


Well you don't have to like it and I am not trying to make you like it. I just told you that I like it. I can see your side and what you mean, I hope you can say the same.
There will always be investors, there will always be some that sell watches after production has ended or when something is difficult to get a hold of. Doesn't matter if it's Squale or anything else.

When I look for watches, I don't exclude things that "might" increase in value later, just because there are some that want to invest in it.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It's great to hear you bought it because you love it. I look forward to seeing some wrist shots of the Tribute in action in the wild. 🙂

It doesn't do anything for me, and that's fine. We all have differing tastes. And that's a good thing.

The harshness that may be cutting through my words is a slight venom toward investor resellers. Those who buy purely to make a fast thousand.

I really wanted a No Rad AWCo, but missed the run due to an inability to get the funds together fast enough. Next thing you know, there are many for sale at well over £1000gbp more than retail just days after they sold out; and I find this frustrating.

But that's life, eh.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 16313687


Looks good man


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

I received Squale Drass Galeazzi.
This is a very tall watch, but very beautiful. I would have kept it if it weren't for the defective bezel...

When pushing of tapping on the bezel at 15, 30, 45 markers, it makes a click sound. Because the bezel isn't properly seated, so it is slightly loose, like under a milimeter, but I am able to slightly move it up and down.
So I have sent it back for a refund.

Also the crown sometimes got stuck while trying to fasten it.
And there was 1 tiny almost insignificant but barely visible scratch in the bezel.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Lovely looking dial and bezel, but its height is what put me off. Just nerfs it into that category of watches that interfere with clothing and clonk on doorframes. That's why I never treated myself to a Seiko MM.
Sorry to hear about the bezel fault; I guess these small faults slip through on occasion. It happens


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Lovely looking dial and bezel, but its height is what put me off. Just nerfs it into that category of watches that interfere with clothing and clonk on doorframes. That's why I never treated myself to a Seiko MM.
> Sorry to hear about the bezel fault; I guess these small faults slip through on occasion. It happens


Yeah I was pretty shocked to see the height in person. But I think I could have gotten used to it.
But there is something inside me saying "if it only were shorter". That would have made the watch many times better.
I wanted a Omega Planet Ocean for a long time, but when I tried it, I noticed it was tall as a friggin tower and was immediately put off by it.
But this Squale I think is at the limit, I could have kept it and I would be happy.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

It just seems silly to me, to ruin the aesthetics of the watch for something that literally _only _professional saturation divers would ever need. Even 30ATM is several hundred feet past the SCUBA depth record.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

SLO7H said:


> I bought one.
> To me it fits into the fantasy of diving perfectly. Yes it is more expensive, but more of this watch is carefully hand crafted than other Squale watches.
> And I have seen 2 of these on chrono24 that have sold well above retail.
> 
> But people have different taste. I love the look of the watch, time will tell if others like it enough to justify the second hand market price.


I also bought one, as I love the watch......... but mine has been stuck with UK customs for 10 days while they decide if the knife can be imported ( we have very strict importation rules for knives, although none of them actually apply to the divers knife). Squale have been really good at trying to get it through customs and I'm in a long waiting game which I hope will turn out okay in the end..........like you my only interest is in the watch and not the resale price.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Polished lugs make a world of difference...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> It just seems silly to me, to ruin the aesthetics of the watch for something that literally _only _professional saturation divers would ever need. Even 30ATM is several hundred feet past the SCUBA depth record.


I agree. It is a gimmick. It sounds cool, but in practice it's not even useful.


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

stevedssd said:


> I also bought one, as I love the watch......... but mine has been stuck with UK customs for 10 days while they decide if the knife can be imported ( we have very strict importation rules for knives, although none of them actually apply to the divers knife). Squale have been really good at trying to get it through customs and I'm in a long waiting game which I hope will turn out okay in the end..........like you my only interest is in the watch and not the resale price.


We have very strict laws for knives as well. And the same here, it doesn't really apply to divers knives. But, one could stretch it and kinda make it apply, but it really doesn't. It's a tool knife, it is a knife with a purpose, which is diving.

I got mine today, took about 1 week. And man, I love the watch. You can clearly see that the lumed dots on the dial is put there by hand, because it has these small imperfections, and it looks so good.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

So Squale is using Sellita SW200-1.
But they do not provide any other details in their own manuals or on their website that I could find.

What grade of this movement are they actually using? We know it is not Chronometer of course.
But does anybody have any information to point towards what grade it is?
How well does your Squale keep time?

*4 GRADES OF SW200-1:*
Just like the ETA caliber 2824-2, there are four grades of the SW200-1 movement:

*Standard* – adjusted in two positions; accuracy of +/-12 sec/day up to +/- 30 sec/day
*Special (Elabore)* – adjusted in three positions; accuracy of +/-7 sec/day up to +/- 20 sec/day
*Premium (Top)* – adjusted in five positions; accuracy of +/-4 sec/day up to +/- 15 sec/day
*Chronometer* – COSC criteria


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

They use Elabore.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Happy new year Squale folks.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Time for a new shovel...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Happy healthy and prosperous New Year

just recieved this little marvel:
Marina Militare
with lots of patina and a six digit serial nummer between the lugs🤩
elated
M


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

marchitecture said:


> Happy healthy and prosperous New Year
> 
> just recieved this little marvel:
> Marina Militare
> ...


That is an absolute beauty Marc...congratulations!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Ptern said:


> That is an absolute beauty Marc...congratulations!


Thank you so much🤩🤩🤩🤩
It took over a year to convince the previous owner- but it was absolutely worth to be patient....
Cheers
Marc


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The collection so far...









Now seeking a Sub 39 Anniversary, an early pvd Tritium 1521, and the grail... a Master with bakelite bezel in mint condition (its out there... somewhere).


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

little get together with my brother
_(the 16800 matte would have been a better match)_


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> The collection so far...
> View attachment 16346939


Kudos - this an impressive selection of rare and really special watches👍🏻


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sunday best...


----------



## Deeperblue (Dec 31, 2021)

I feel like I have found 'my people' in this small corner of the forum. Only newly joined after getting into watches a few months ago and buying a squale as the first watch I have ever chosen and bought for myself. Can't really participate a great deal on the forum with only one watch to talk about, so I shall recede again into the background and lurk in the affordables section.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Deeperblue said:


> I feel like I have found 'my people' in this small corner of the forum. Only newly joined after getting into watches a few months ago and buying a squale as the first watch I have ever chosen and bought for myself. Can't really participate a great deal on the forum with only one watch to talk about, so I shall recede again into the background and lurk in the affordables section.
> View attachment 16353672
> 
> 
> Well you picked a great one to start with!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Deeperblue said:


> I feel like I have found 'my people' in this small corner of the forum. Only newly joined after getting into watches a few months ago and buying a squale as the first watch I have ever chosen and bought for myself. Can't really participate a great deal on the forum with only one watch to talk about, so I shall recede again into the background and lurk in the affordables section.
> View attachment 16353672


Don’t you dare to recede!😇 I want to see this gorgeous Galeazzi from every conceivable angle and setting🤩😍 and welcome to this club of like-minded and inspiring gents from all over the globe⏱


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Deeperblue (Dec 31, 2021)

marchitecture said:


> Don’t you dare to recede!😇 I want to see this gorgeous Galeazzi from every conceivable angle and setting🤩😍 and welcome to this club of like-minded and inspiring gents from all over the globe⏱


Thank you for the welcome ☺
I shall post some additional pictures for those interested. I have a 6 inch wrist so was nervous about getting the galeazzi given that all the reviews online are from big strapping chaps saying it was too big for them 😳 But I was in love and figured only the brave make it into Valhalla, so made a leap of faith and was rewarded with a fantastic looking watch. I changed the strap to a tropic which holds the watch well and it doesn't feel 'top heavy' at all (though the watch itself does have a solid weight to it). The lugs hug my wrist nicely too, so it's very comfortable. The mirrored chapter ring (I think that's the right term) and slight doming of the surface of the bezel are lush.



































Its on my wrist all day everyday at the moment, hence the odd mark and water stain on it 😁 Going to take it diving next month to see how it fairs 👍


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Any Squale Tribute.HT owners here?
One downside with only producing 30 watches is that you have to be lucky to even see one on the internet, and even more lucky to see one on youtube.


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Is this one legit? The lume parts of the dial is very different from the ones I find here and on Squale's website.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

SLO7H said:


> Is this one legit?


Yep; all good. 2016-ish model If I remember correctly.

👍


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

SLO7H said:


> Is this one legit? The lume parts of the dial is very different from the ones I find here and on Squale's website.
> View attachment 16360617


yes this was a ltd release that came out after the first edition with the applied faceted markers. I don't think it was numbered or anything (but I could be wrong).


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 16360698


Great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Yep; all good. 2016-ish model If I remember correctly.
> 
> 👍


Cool 🙂


----------



## TheSecret (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great photo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 😊


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

SLO7H said:


> Is this one legit? The lume parts of the dial is very different from the ones I find here and on Squale's website.
> View attachment 16360617





Dark Overlord said:


> yes this was a ltd release that came out after the first edition with the applied faceted markers. I don't think it was numbered or anything (but I could be wrong).


Indeed, those were snatched up pretty quickly over the ones with the applied markers. Very hard to find now.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What do you guys think of the Squale Montauk? Doesn't seem much talk about it? Everyone seems to just rock 20 and 50 atms on here. it's been out for a while and the price seems pretty good. Or is it because it's some unloved Island watch special?

Here just because it's a Squale thread


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Deeperblue said:


> I feel like I have found 'my people' in this small corner of the forum. Only newly joined after getting into watches a few months ago and buying a squale as the first watch I have ever chosen and bought for myself. Can't really participate a great deal on the forum with only one watch to talk about, so I shall recede again into the background and lurk in the affordables section.
> View attachment 16353672


Welcome @Deeperblue! That's an awesome pick for a starter!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> What do you guys think of the Squale Montauk?


Everyone will have differing viewpoints. But, apart from maybe two well crafted photographs; I struggle to get past the miss matching lume colours between hands and indicies.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

This has been a longtime in the making but I have finally started work on the special order version of our squale 1521 for this WUS group. We are working on a rendering but it will be based on this watch! For those members interested, could you please message me expressing your interest. We need to gauge how many we need to produce for this special custom order!!!
Some of the things that I asked for specifically were:
1. Blue sapphire bezel
2. Blue gradiant dial
3. Applied hour markers/indices
4. Fat orange minutes hand
5. Lollipop second hand
6. No side case engraving
7. The name on the dial will be "ocean diver" in tribute to the original Blandford ocean divers.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

pkrshang said:


> This has been a longtime in the making but I have finally started work on the special order version of our squale 1521 for this WUS group. We are working on a rendering but it will be based on this watch! For those members interested, could you please message me expressing your interest. We need to gauge how many we need to produce for this special custom order!!!
> Some of the things that I asked for specifically were:
> 1. Blue sapphire bezel
> 2. Blue gradiant dial
> ...


That is very cool. Seems like it will be a lot like the KMZiZ 50ATM from several years back, but without the aluminum bezel and Squale on the side. What shade of blue? Like the Fumoso, or something lighter?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea, don't we already kinda have that colour way already? And I kinda do like the Squale engraving on the case


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

pkrshang said:


> This has been a longtime in the making but I have finally started work on the special order version of our squale 1521 for this WUS group. We are working on a rendering but it will be based on this watch! For those members interested, could you please message me expressing your interest. We need to gauge how many we need to produce for this special custom order!!!
> Some of the things that I asked for specifically were:
> 1. Blue sapphire bezel
> 2. Blue gradiant dial
> ...


I think this looks really good!

I missed out on the Polish watch forum special edition when it was offered years ago and this looks like an improvement with the sapphire bezel insert (from a looks perspective -I agree with those who say aluminum is more rugged).

I‘m also in the “no side engraving” camp.

Will this custom design have a box sapphire crystal? It looks like the inspiration watch pictured above has a box sapphire (or more likely hesalite given its age) and I think it would look really nice with this case (Similar to a Doxa 300 “No T” ).


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Just to add, only crazy folks like us could look at this custom design while already owning this and say to themselves “No, there isn’t any overlap in having both in my collection.”


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My 1st 2022 Squale post. Might sadly need to let this well-babied 1521 go soon.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Davekaye90 said:


> That is very cool. Seems like it will be a lot like the KMZiZ 50ATM from several years back, but without the aluminum bezel and Squale on the side. What shade of blue? Like the Fumoso, or something lighter?


It will be like the fume/gradiant dial but more similar to the vintage squale pictured.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Ryeguy said:


> I think this looks really good!
> 
> I missed out on the Polish watch forum special edition when it was offered years ago and this looks like an improvement with the sapphire bezel insert (from a looks perspective -I agree with those who say aluminum is more rugged).
> 
> ...


Correct, domed sapphire. Squale already has these crystals.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hmm. I'm not sure the 1521 needs to be taller, especially considering how deeply inset the dial is. One of my favorite aspects of my 1521 super is that the sapphire insert and crystal are the exact same height.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Davekaye90 said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure the 1521 needs to be taller, especially considering how deeply inset the dial is. One of my favorite aspects of my 1521 super is that the sapphire insert and crystal are the exact same height.
> 
> View attachment 16369994


The 1521 type case historically had a superdomed crystal. The modern 1521 also had an iteration where there was a slight dome to the crystal.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Having three flat sapphire 1521 currently, I actually like the idea of a super dome crystal variant. Same sentiment for the bezel insert... its about time the 1521 was treated to a nice piece of sapphire or bakelite.
My only real concern over what has been discussed is the applied markers. Squale have done these well on occasion, but they sometimes look 'plasticy'. An extra-high build luminova would be my choice. But hey; I will go with the flow. The worst thing that happens with these community watches is the influence of too many cooks.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

PS: the successful community watches mostly have one common factor. They are designed with a few subtly unique features, but remain simply in line with brand values of the manufacturer. The idea submitted seems to be there ATM. If you have a blue dial 1521 (I know I do 😃) suck it up or sell it. This sort of project won't ever please everyone. Its impossible.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I know the applied markers look nicer than printed markers, but I wonder if there is anyway to get Squale to improve on their lume? I think their lume is average at best? I think it is because they like to use C1? Obviously no Seiko or any Micro Brands, but if they can get stronger lume or lume filled applied markers.


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Indeed, those were snatched up pretty quickly over the ones with the applied markers. Very hard to find now.


I found one for 800 USD near me. But I kinda like the new one.


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

pkrshang said:


> This has been a longtime in the making but I have finally started work on the special order version of our squale 1521 for this WUS group. We are working on a rendering but it will be based on this watch! For those members interested, could you please message me expressing your interest. We need to gauge how many we need to produce for this special custom order!!!
> Some of the things that I asked for specifically were:
> 1. Blue sapphire bezel
> 2. Blue gradiant dial
> ...


I prefer the bezel look of these variants:
Corso Italiano
Drass Galeazzi

IF one is going for blue, let it be an interesting blue.
No date, and 20mm lug width is also nice.
Crown at that position is less practical, at least something I have noticed.
Maybe that watch isn't for me.

Height should not be 16mm if one has the choice when making a watch.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

The discussion with Squale has started! Stay tuned for the first renderings. Thank you to all who have contacted me regarding securing one!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Currently 8 units are spoken for!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

The dial color, bezel, and handset will look like this watch which I owned previously. It will have applied indices and ocean diver text replacing the squale name at the top.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

pkrshang said:


> The dial color, bezel, and handset will look like this watch...


That 1521 you owned was close to perfection for me. I know you are going applied markers, and that's cool, but I love that buckshot lume. If it had no date, and a much darker blue bezel (like a continuation of the fumoso... man! That would really be something.

Anyway... really appreciate your efforts and looking forward to seeing first renders.


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> That 1521 you owned was close to perfection for me. I know you are going applied markers, and that's cool, but I love that buckshot lume. If it had no date, and a much darker blue bezel (like a continuation of the fumoso... man! That would really be something.
> 
> Anyway... really appreciate your efforts and looking forward to seeing first renders.


Agreed, the bezel is too bright blue. A dark blue would look good together with the way the dial looks from that angle.
I don't like that the bezel has so many dots though, looks very busy.


----------



## seayaker (Sep 29, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing some renderings, thanks @pkrshang for reaching out!


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

I’m interested but depends on the rendering and hopefully better lume. I like my sport watches to work well with causal weekend outfit as well as a work suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 16371643
> 
> The dial color, bezel, and handset will look like this watch which I owned previously. It will have applied indices and ocean diver text replacing the squale name at the top.


This particular watch is golden!🤩🤩🤩🤩
Especially the tritium marking on the dial - something I haven’t seen before!
Amazing


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 16371643
> 
> The dial color, bezel, and handset will look like this watch which I owned previously. It will have applied indices and ocean diver text replacing the squale name at the top.


I'd like to see a darker blue on the insert like the Blandford and also the overly large minute hand. I'm awaiting the renderings but I might be interested. What kind of dome are we talking about on the crystal? 

All in all it will probably look fantastic!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

MaBr said:


> I'd like to see a darker blue on the insert like the Blandford and also the overly large minute hand. I'm awaiting the renderings but I might be interested. What kind of dome are we talking about on the crystal?
> 
> All in all it will probably look fantastic!


It will be a subtly domed sapphire. I have a modern JDM 1521 with a subtle domed sapphire.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> Domed sapphire!
> 
> It will be a subtly domed sapphire. I have a modern JDM 1521 with a subtle domed sapphire.
> View attachment 16374529
> ...


That's very nice. It would be cool with a huge dome like the original but that might not work very well with a sapphire.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

MaBr said:


> That's very nice. It would be cool with a huge dome like the original but that might not work very well with a sapphire.


It's possible but I anticipate Squale will not want to spend resources on making a completely new crystal for such a small run of watches. Ideally this edition will be limited to 20-30 units.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> It's possible but I anticipate Squale will not want to spend resources on making a completely new crystal for such a small run of watches. Ideally this edition will be limited to 20-30 units.


Yeah, your probably right, it would get way to expensive. Maybe an acrylic one, I'd love that! 😁


----------



## Hogan (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

New family member


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

SLO7H said:


> New family member
> 
> View attachment 16376512
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Congrats - thats a rare bird!🤩


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

marchitecture said:


> Wow!!! Congrats - thats a rare bird!🤩


Love the look of it 🙂


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Squale, what have you done..? 😢


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

MaBr said:


> Squale, what have you done..?


What the hell.. It’s a really weird departure to take 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

MaBr said:


> Squale, what have you done..? 😢


It's so bad I can't even laugh at it.


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SLO7H said:


> View attachment 16378139
> 
> View attachment 16378141


That’s a nice palate-cleanser after the eye sore above. 
Why Squale doesn’t make this a regular in their lineup is beyond me..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> Squale, what have you done..? 😢


That is a brand killer right there. How could anyone go so wrong with the 1521 case?! It literally could not be any worse. 🤢


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My son is at sea until April and his GF wanted to buy him a watch for his birthday, he chose this and I facilitated and was rewarded with the unboxing  Wow! What a gorgeous watch, I think he chose well for the price point. Our family has ties to La Spezia Italy going back generations so this edition was special and I personally enjoy the dial architecture. His brother and I are calling it simply "The Drass", it is the 1st Squale in the family. I didn't want to mark the strap, my wrist is way bigger than his, so it is unbuckled in the pic.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Squale, what have you done..? 😢


One of Archie's horns doesn't approve....


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Squale, what have you done..? 😢


"Ok so you know how people really like the Panerai Sub?"

"Yeah?"

"So what if we did that....."

"Uh huh....."

"But horrible."

"Genius."


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 16371643
> 
> The dial color, bezel, and handset will look like this watch which I owned previously. It will have applied indices and ocean diver text replacing the squale name at the top.


Splendid Concept! Will be too difficult to ignore this offering. 

Considering the slightly domed crystal, applied indices...oh my! And I can always swap the bezel as well if i wish to. I will be closely monitoring this project. Thank you @pkrshang for taking the lead!

Oh! On the top of my head, a no Squale side-case engraving would be awesome!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

MaBr said:


> Squale, what have you done..? 😢


I thought they put the wrong photo up there to announce a new watch. It looks like a $50 Invicta. You can even see just how bad the lume is in the ad. Somebody tripped on this one......


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> This has been a longtime in the making but I have finally started work on the special order version of our squale 1521 for this WUS group. We are working on a rendering but it will be based on this watch! For those members interested, could you please message me expressing your interest. We need to gauge how many we need to produce for this special custom order!!!
> Some of the things that I asked for specifically were:
> 1. Blue sapphire bezel
> 2. Blue gradiant dial
> ...


 No side engraving! woohoo!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Roningrad said:


> Splendid Concept! Will be too difficult to ignore this offering.
> 
> Considering the slightly domed crystal, applied indices...oh my! And I can always swap the bezel as well if i wish to. I will be closely monitoring this project. Thank you @pkrshang for taking the lead!
> 
> Oh! On the top of my head, a no Squale side-case engraving would be awesome!


Cheers mate, more news to come soon!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

LAB? Laboratory of what exactly?










Throwing the bezel of the Panerai 024 on a Bulova Sea Hunter? And then create a karl lagerfeld dial from his 1980ies archives?











(and its not even a Squale case 🙈 they used for this watch....)

some prototypes require clearly another work over, back to the drawing board Gnomon!!

jmtlc
m


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> LAB? Laboratory of what exactly?
> 
> jmtlc
> m


Well, it can't be Jenny's SeaLab, because they actually came out looking pretty decent. I mean, the Jenny designers may have smoked some weed, but, hey; still pretty decent.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Some news for SUB-39 GMT owners. I don't know if it fits the non GMT version but I thought it was the same case. 🤔


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Yup; the S39 bracelet looks fantastic. Squale back on track. 👍


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Some color is always nice!


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

I nre


MaBr said:


> Some color is always nice!
> View attachment 16380490
> View attachment 16380491


Nice combo


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Excited about the WUS edition😍










cheers
Marc


----------



## will61 (12 mo ago)

vbluep51 said:


> Where can I get that strap?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


DM me please, I am interested in your 1545. Thanks


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

sunset greetings from the palm










m


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

Been a while since I posted. Rocking this 50 atmos today. I bought it a few years back when I decided I needed something nicer than invicta.










Also thanks to ya'lls influence....I have a super squale on the way....


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Well this was disappointing, Squale doesn't want to do the special forum edition anymore because of covid supply chain issues. Sorry all, maybe in a couple years...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingCobb said:


> Been a while since I posted. Rocking this 50 atmos today. I bought it a few years back when I decided I needed something nicer than invicta.
> 
> View attachment 16390330
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that the blue dial 50ATM Super? I'd really love to see pictures when it arrives, as AWCo's pictures of it are absolutely awful.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

pkrshang said:


> Well this was disappointing, Squale doesn't want to do the special forum edition anymore because of covid supply chain issues. Sorry all, maybe in a couple years...


That’s unfortunate but no harm done. Thanks for trying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice! Is that the blue dial 50ATM Super? I'd really love to see pictures when it arrives, as AWCo's pictures of it are absolutely awful.


My understanding is yes. Its coming from AWCo and should be here this week.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingCobb said:


> My understanding is yes. Its coming from AWCo and should be here this week.


Cool, yeah last I checked they'd been sold out of the anthracite for awhile, but still had a blue one. I'm pretty sure I snagged the last gray one. Definitely will be curious to see what it looks like with some actual light on the dial. The gray pretty much disappears in diffuse light and looks black, but really comes out with direct lighting. It's gorgeous.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> Well this was disappointing, Squale doesn't want to do the special forum edition anymore because of covid supply chain issues. Sorry all, maybe in a couple years...


Thank you first and foremost for all your effort, design and contacting Squale.... 👍🏻 It is a wee bit disappointing that larger special orders and inhouse LE editions don’t seem to pose supply challenges, but hey, let’s try again in the future....
Thanks again, best marc


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

marchitecture said:


> Thank you first and foremost for all your effort, design and contacting Squale....  It is a wee bit disappointing that larger special orders and inhouse LE editions don’t seem to pose supply challenges, but hey, let’s try again in the future....
> Thanks again, best marc


That was disappointing. Thanks for all ur hard work. Let’s see what’s possible in the future. 

Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> Thank you first and foremost for all your effort, design and contacting Squale.... 👍🏻 It is a wee bit disappointing that larger special orders and inhouse LE editions don’t seem to pose supply challenges, but hey, let’s try again in the future....
> Thanks again, best marc


And yet they found the ability to make that Gnomon monstrosity. SMH.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> And yet they found the ability to make that Gnomon monstrosity. SMH.


It has a face only a mother could love 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a feeling Squale's attention is elsewhere. A shame really, this could have been a stunner.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> And yet they found the ability to make that Gnomon monstrosity. SMH.


My thought exactly. This one would be a great piece and not the Panerai-Squale Gnomon released.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16392190


Nice. If Squale made a 50ATM version of that, I'd buy it. Is there some reason why 30-45 isn't indexed on the bezel? I've never understood that about these, or the old vintage ones that are like that. 

Zodiac's triangles at three-minute intervals makes sense once you know why the old SSWs had that, but I don't get what the point is here.


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

MaBr said:


> Some news for SUB-39 GMT owners. I don't know if it fits the non GMT version but I thought it was the same case. 🤔


It will fit on all Sub39 models   Can hardly wait to have it in hands.


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice. If Squale made a 50ATM version of that, I'd buy it. Is there some reason why 30-45 isn't indexed on the bezel? I've never understood that about these, or the old vintage ones that are like that.
> 
> Zodiac's triangles at three-minute intervals makes sense once you know why the old SSWs had that, but I don't get what the point is here.


It is for divers. It is for decompression times on your ascent after a dive. Traditionally you set 12 o'clock on the time for you to end your dive. What is after that is for decompression during your ascent based on how deep you are. 

That is how I was taught to use it during diving certification anyway. Depending on depth and all that you put stop points on your ascent chain to stop on your way up and you hold at that point for a certain amount of time. It's a lot more involved coming up from 90 feet then it is coming up from 30.

Why the squalamtic has it at the 6 instead of the 12 I imagine is just a different way of using it. Lots of skin divers dive for 30 minutes and then surface. I suppose you set the 12 at when you begin the dive and you begin your ascent at the 6.


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh yeah rocking the onda uva today.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingCobb said:


> It is for divers. It is for decompression times on your ascent after a dive. Traditionally you set 12 o'clock on the time for you to end your dive. What is after that is for decompression during your ascent based on how deep you are.
> 
> That is how I was taught to use it during diving certification anyway. Depending on depth and all that you put stop points on your ascent chain to stop on your way up and you hold at that point for a certain amount of time. It's a lot more involved coming up from 90 feet then it is coming up from 30.
> 
> Why the squalamtic has it at the 6 instead of the 12 I imagine is just a different way of using it. Lots of skin divers dive for 30 minutes and then surface. I suppose you set the 12 at when you begin the dive and you begin your ascent at the 6.


Interesting. I guess that explains why the 6 o'clock marker on the bezel is also lumed. It's just kind of funny that it's backwards from something like a Zodiac, which only has individual minute markers for the first fifteen. I assumed that was so that you could precisely time your decompression stops.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 16393220


The whole watch is gorgeous but that minute hand though... 🤩 I wish Squale would go back to that one on all their modern watches, it look so damn good!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Big brothers...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

She arrived today from AWCo!

Forgive the unboxing 📸. 

I truly love this watch. I had debated between this and the galaxy blue squale magic, but I am most assuredly happy with my choice.

The rubber strap is nice....but I think I forsee a leather one in the future.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Zechinni rocking a new Monster Mesh bracelet...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

I am biting several parts of my body simultaneously for not buying this when available @ a local dealer....

Great looking watch Gerard, congrats!!!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> I am biting several parts of my body simultaneously for not buying this when available @ a local dealer....
> 
> Great looking watch Gerard, congrats!!!


There are two for sale on Subito. One blasted case with orange lollypop (1 of 10) and one polished with orange lollypop (1 of 3).


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingCobb said:


> She arrived today from AWCo!
> 
> Forgive the unboxing 📸.
> 
> ...


Very nice to finally see what the blue one _actually looks like!!_


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

KingCobb said:


> She arrived today from AWCo!
> 
> Forgive the unboxing 📸.
> 
> ...


Super nice! Great pickup @KingCobb !


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone buying the Montredo limited edition ? 









I’m not but i quite like the fat minute hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Dial is nice. Fat minutes is awesome.

But won't be investing. Not sure on the concept and bezel insert. And have something else landing soon that better fits in my collection.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> Dial is nice. Fat minutes is awesome.
> 
> But won't be investing. Not sure on the concept and bezel insert. And have something else landing soon that better fits in my collection.


I agree on the bezel. I get annoyed over time if I have a bezel that’s not fully indexed, it looks empty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

I am considering adding a *Squale 1521* to the collection. I see a lot of you have the blue dial on the leather strap. I'm really torn between the *Sunburst Blue* dial and the *Matte Blue*.

Please....help me decide!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> Anyone buying the Montredo limited edition ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that it looks really nice and I like that it's new without going bonkers. Here are som pictures from Fratello which are of better quality. 
Hands-On: The Squale 1521 Montredo Diver Limited Edition


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Not my cup of tea but non the less pretty interesting! 
Squale ESSEMME 300 Edizione Limitata Stefano Mazzariol - Vintage Watches


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

There’s a lot of good things in that one but the yellow is a little off and the hour hand looks slightly anemic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm down for number 25 of the Essemme. There are a few elements I'd have done differently (mainly associated with the hands), but there is a lot I like about it, and it adds something different to my collection. Excited to see it released.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> I'm down for number 25 of the Essemme. There are a few elements I'd have done differently (mainly associated with the hands), but there is a lot I like about it, and it adds something different to my collection. Excited to see it released.


Nice! Looking forward to seeing some real world pictures of it, it looks very interesting.


----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

NudeWrist said:


> I am considering adding a *Squale 1521* to the collection. I see a lot of you have the blue dial on the leather strap. I'm really torn between the *Sunburst Blue* dial and the *Matte Blue*.
> 
> Please....help me decide!


I have the matte blue one that has become a bit of a beater for me. Contemplating getting the sunburst dial if I can find one cheap enough.

If I could have found a sunburst for the price of my Matte I probably would have gone for the polished sunburst 5 years ago.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

MaBr said:


> Not my cup of tea but non the less pretty interesting!
> Squale ESSEMME 300 Edizione Limitata Stefano Mazzariol - Vintage Watches
> View attachment 16409852
> View attachment 16409853
> ...


Looks like they going to be using the tribute cases more!
I’ve wanted a Squale for years and am hoping they add that case style to their standard product!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Always had this on either a mesh, leather strap or nato. Thanks @lysolek007 for the BOR idea and Pics. Man you take great pics!

BTW, pardon me for the erroneous date. Forgot to adjust it last night.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

The Montredo is a nice watch. Period
Nevertheless only thanks to MaBr’s shared images I understood it is not a PVD case model (check out these images from their webside, but maybe it was just wishful thinking)
















Or the lighting was chosen for a more dramatic effect?!

Anyway - i steer away from it for two aesthetic reasons: i dont understand the reduced triangle at 12’ & the overall great idea with the bezel insert was executed with a poor choice of font which results in a disproportionate overall perception..

Which brings me to the LE of Stefano, who I personally regard very high in regards to his knowledge of vintage watches, especially Rolex.










I do love the simplicity of the dial, the small triangle works much better with the snowflake indexes and the bezel is amazing - it would already be mine if it would sit in a 1521 case🙈 
The Elgin Hands are appealing, there must be a story behind all the yellow, yet it is an accomplished design and great special edition....

Something Squale did not grant us yet, but maybe there is a minimum order to be fulfilled?? Obviously no manufacturing or procurement issues when you hit the magic 30 marker....

Cheers, Marc


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Marc; I think you are on the money with your views above.

As you know, I am buying an Essemme, so I have bought into the concept. However if Stefano was to offer one change, I would, without hesitation, request a white hour hand and seconds hand, and a fatter minutes hand as on the Galeazzi or even the Montredo in the yellow he has identified (instead of Squale's normal orange/red).

I feel the all yellow handset does not work well with the shade of lume being used, and loses a large chunk of Squale DNA to boot.

It's not a deal breaker for me, though. And I'm not afraid to tweak the hands in the future if I feel I can't live with them. But that's a way off... I need to see the hands in real life first.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

KingCobb said:


> I have the matte blue one that has become a bit of a beater for me. Contemplating getting the sunburst dial if I can find one cheap enough.
> 
> If I could have found a sunburst for the price of my Matte I probably would have gone for the polished sunburst 5 years ago.


Thanks. It seems the matte dial is a little harder to find at the moment. I do see Gnomon has the sunburst currently at $859 without any coupons.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 16417258


Great pic!


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16394171
> View attachment 16394172



Great shot


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 16417258


Amazing! 🤩


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

greetings from the 44th floor


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Helm fkm rubber - best strap I have worn with this.


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)

I doubt this is the right place to post but try anyway... anyone have the root beer with brown dial that they want to get rid of ...lmk..
Good day!


----------



## Angelo1990 (11 mo ago)

Joesbalt said:


> I doubt this is the right place to post but try anyway... anyone have the root beer with brown dial that they want to get rid of ...lmk..
> Good day!


Ciao io ho un fantastico rootbeer in vendita


----------



## Angelo1990 (11 mo ago)

Angelo1990 said:


> Ciao io ho un fantastico rootbeer in vendita


Puoi contattarmi su Facebook 
ANGELO BRUNO


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Love this Arancia. Its sort of carries a subtle high impact. If you know what I mean.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 16417258


Best Squale pic ever!


----------



## psudc13 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not usually a fan of black watches but this looks really nice with the dial color. 


Gerard Jones said:


> Love this Arancia. Its sort of carries a subtle high impact. If you know what I mean.
> View attachment 16423348


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Just in from Italy... sending straight off for a service before I can enjoy it...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Just in from Italy... sending straight off for a service before I can enjoy it...
> 
> View attachment 16427163


Congrats! Great piece🤩


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Love this Arancia. Its sort of carries a subtle high impact. If you know what I mean.
> View attachment 16423348


Fantastic work man! 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Chronofactum said:


> Fantastic work man! 🔥🔥🔥


Thanks, Tom. I wonder who could have supplied such a stunning piece? 😉


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## KingCobb (Jun 20, 2018)

Sharkskin band arrived.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

So Day 12 of a limited 50 piece release (Montredo) and still available. The FOMO is real?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

As soon as I saw the marketing, stating a dive watch for the city, I knew they had made a mistake. If you frequent the city, there are better options than a dive watch. 

Why they didn't market it as a 1521 for the adventurer or thrill seeker is beyond me.

Its also my gut feeling that folk are expecting a little more on an LE. This just wasnt 'special' enough. A bakelite bezel insert would have made this a 1521 not available since the 80s, and I think would have buffed it into a much more desirable level.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I have number 25 coming next week..









Stefano Mazzariol on Instagram: "Squale Essemme 300#stefanomazzariol#followme #watchouse #collection #vintagewatches"


Stefano Mazzariol shared a post on Instagram: "Squale Essemme 300#stefanomazzariol#followme #watchouse #collection #vintagewatches". Follow their account to see 2268 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just ordered a Satin Orange Matic on the rubber strap - can't wait to get it on my wrist. Thanks for people who posted pics and gave me ideas


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^great add, the 60atmos is by far my favorite Squale case. have two of them. enjoy!


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^great add, the 60atmos is by far my favorite Squale case. have two of them. enjoy!


I might just do that - the light blue Matic on the mesh bracelet is very high up the wish list. Actually one place higher now I've bought this one 😇

Will post pics when it arrives...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Steverino 417 said:


> I might just do that - the light blue Matic on the mesh bracelet is very high up the wish list. Actually one place higher now I've bought this one 😇
> 
> Will post pics when it arrives...


cool, here are my two Matics. I have the mesh too which looks good on both of them. When I think about it my Cyan Squale-matic might be my favorite watch that isn't a Breitling or Omega. I love it.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Dark Overlord said:


> cool, here are my two Matics. I have the mesh too which looks good on both of them. When I think about it my Cyan Squale-matic might be my favorite watch that isn't a Breitling or Omega. I love it.


Both lovely . The cyan one is a no brainer for me: I guess I will get it over the dark blue dial version (also a stunner) as I already have a good dark blue option in the collection.

You are a man of good taste!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Steverino 417 said:


> Just ordered a Satin Orange Matic on the rubber strap - can't wait to get it on my wrist. Thanks for people who posted pics and gave me ideas
> View attachment 16449325


Nice! I really wish I had the wrist to pull off a Squalematic. As much as I like my 50ATM Super, I'd definitely trade for a Squalematic if I could wear it.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice! I really wish I had the wrist to pull off a Squalematic. As much as I like my 50ATM Super, I'd definitely trade for a Squalematic if I could wear it.


Thanks! My wrist is a pretty slight 6.3" but have quite a few 44mm and 45mm watches which feel fine size-wise (to me at least). Will post some wrist pics when it arrives.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Steverino 417 said:


> Thanks! My wrist is a pretty slight 6.3" but have quite a few 44mm and 45mm watches which feel fine size-wise (to me at least). Will post some wrist pics when it arrives.


It's mainly the L2L, I've worn a Samurai before which is 44mm, but that's a relatively square shape and only about 48mm L2L. I think the Squalematic is like 51-52mm.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

There is no denying the Matic is large, but thanks to the curvature of the case; it wears well. I'd not chose it as a main piece, but as an occasional; it's lovely.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

My second Forza LE, but sadly it can’t stay as I’ve got to offset another unplanned purchase.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Odd question but, have any of the 1521 owners here noticed the optical illusion that appears when you look at the dial straight on? It makes the dial look like a bottle cap that arcs _down _around the edges, from the mirror effect of the rehaut. This is the only watch I can remember owning that has a high polish rehaut like this, so I don't know if it's a common effect on other watches like this or not. I definitely love looking at it, though.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Dear Dave,

Thanks for raising this point, it’s itching me a while already: especially on the Hong Kong edition the mirror effect of the rehaut is confusing if not disturbing. It takes away so much of the appearance of the watch.
Under water you rely on fast and nonambiguous information, and you don’t want to much reflection anyway🤷🏼‍♂️











Should we ever be granted a WUS special edition, maybe a point we could integrate in the design....

Have a great start into the week
M


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Doesn't happen on the blasted or PVD.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^you inspired me


----------



## Hogan (Dec 19, 2006)

Steverino 417 said:


> Just ordered a Satin Orange Matic on the rubber strap - can't wait to get it on my wrist. Thanks for people who posted pics and gave me ideas
> View attachment 16449325


I got a feeling you're gonna love it..


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hogan said:


> I got a feeling you're gonna love it..
> 
> View attachment 16457376


You and me both  I ordered it on the rubber strap but have a funny feeling I will be following up with an order for a mesh bracelet pretty soon.


----------



## Hogan (Dec 19, 2006)

Steverino 417 said:


> You and me both  I ordered it on the rubber strap but have a funny feeling I will be following up with an order for a mesh bracelet pretty soon.


I was lucky to find the Squale mesh for sale at a considerable discount on the sales forum.
It helps balancing the weight on wrist... not as top heavy.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Urymoto (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Squale 1521 Ocean today. 😊


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Found this one on ebay and this must be the worst "redial" I've ever seen. What where they thinking? On top of that, they're actually trying to sell it for €1000! 😂


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Found this one on ebay and this must be the worst "redial" I've ever seen. What where they thinking? On top of that, they're actually trying to sell it for €1000! 😂
> View attachment 16463168


You mean that's _not _the original logo???


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> You mean that's _not _the original logo???


If you look really closely you can see that there are some telltale signs that reveals that the dial has been worked on. As for the logo, it might be original but one can't be sure. 🤔😁


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just like how the dial looks like it's wearing a bikini. Very on brand.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

hagw
marc


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

2002 in, er, 2022...


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

MaBr said:


> If you look really closely you can see that there are some telltale signs that reveals that the dial has been worked on. As for the logo, it might be original but one can't be sure. 🤔😁


I don’t think you have to look close. I can see it from my house🤣


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

#25 Squale Essemme 300... such a beauty in real life. Photos really don't do it justice...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> #25 Squale Essemme 300... such a beauty in real life. Photos really don't do it justice...
> 
> View attachment 16467937


Congrats on this marvel!!! Please share more pics!
Cheers
Marc


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Will post more soon. Literally just opened the box and grabbed a shot before I had to leave for work. But first impressions are very positive. This Tribute case is pure class.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## wusnutt (Apr 30, 2018)

MaBr said:


> Squale 1521 Ocean today. 😊
> View attachment 16462895


What strap is this?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

wusnutt said:


> What strap is this?


It's from a site called Tid&Ting. Excellent quality for the price! 👌
Honeycomb FKM orange rubber watch band 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm - tidochting.se


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MaBr said:


> It's from a site called Tid&Ting. Excellent quality for the price! 👌
> Honeycomb FKM orange rubber watch band 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm - tidochting.se


Oof, 135cm on the tail?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Oof, 135cm on the tail?


Yeah, according to the site at least. Works really well on my 6,5" wrist and would probably work for way bigger wrist. Do you consider it long or short?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

MaBr said:


> Yeah, according to the site at least. Works really well on my 6,5" wrist and would probably work for way bigger wrist. Do you consider it long or short?


That's a damn long strap

Length: About 13.5 cm + 8 cm

On me it would probably look like a Hermes!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Yeah, according to the site at least. Works really well on my 6,5" wrist and would probably work for way bigger wrist. Do you consider it long or short?


Way too long for me. Standard strap length is 80/120mm.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> Squale 1521 Ocean today. 😊
> View attachment 16462895


This is such a strong picture🤩 i am using it now for my mobile as screensaver🥳


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Helps me hiding during Progress Meeting shout outs


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Just arrived today...very happy with it


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

That black and orange bezel is awesome. Very nice watch.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Paul in SC said:


> That black and orange bezel is awesome. Very nice watch.


Thanks - like having a little ray of sunshine on your wrist - which is nice when it's as dull as it is here (those outside pics were taken at lunchtime).


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Stunning bezel, Steve


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Stunning bezel, Steve


Thanks - not got a lot of work done this afternoon for that reason


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

new arrival


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 16473274
> 
> new arrival


Nice! Love the root beer.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

@Davekaye90 yes was first skeptical if I like it…I love it. The watch is fantastic. Its my 5th Squale so far


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Awesome @Davekaye90 ! 👍🏻💯🧨


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> @Davekaye90 yes was first skeptical if I like it…I love it. The watch is fantastic. Its my 5th Squale so far


Very nice. If I could pull off the Squalematic size, I'd definitely get one of those and put the bezel from the dark sunburst blue on it. The black/orange is ok, but I think with solid black it would look hyper cool and I'd probably never take it off.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

I’ve got to get a Squale!! But which one? 
You guys are putting out great pics.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

1521 is a great starting point.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Paul in SC said:


> I’ve got to get a Squale!! But which one?
> You guys are putting out great pics.


Everyone's favorite:






Imagine being given such free reign by Squale on the design that they'll even machine a new one-piece bezel assembly for you, and you do...._that _with it. I suppose it's still better than W&W's Zodiac, which looked like someone asked a four-year-old to color in a picture of a Super Sea Wolf using crayons. 

The 50ATM Supers (my personal favs) are gone, but there are still plenty of great options in the 1521 range - the classic ocean blue, the Fumoso, Blue Ray, or Militaire are all good options. The Mezzanotte was my favorite of the Onda series, but those are also sold out now. 

If you have the wrist for them, you can't go wrong with any of the Squalematics, they're all gorgeous, but the gray sunburst and teal blue in particular are knockouts. The 30ATM super blue is also very cool. I'm personally not a fan of the 1545 Submariner homages, or the Montauk which to me just looks like a Captain Cook homage without the weird handset that Rado uses.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Way too long for me. Standard strap length is 80/120mm.


It doesn't seem overly long even on my skinny wrist, it's about the same as my Isofranes. I'm pretty used to having the tail end sticking out on most straps though. Any shorter and the strap would never fit over my wet suit anyways. 😊


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Paul in SC said:


> I’ve got to get a Squale!! But which one?


Be warned ⚠... it doesn't stop at one. It's a sickness. An unstoppable virus...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Everyone's favorite...


🤢🤮


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Be warned ⚠... it doesn't stop at one. It's a sickness. An unstoppable virus...
> 
> View attachment 16474214


That's an amazing collection dude! 🤌


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

MaBr said:


> That's an amazing collection dude! 🤌


Yes I agree, I have quite a few as do others, but nowhere near as many rare birds as Gerard!


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

This today… tritium Lume, Bakelite bezel


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

lukeeesteve said:


> This today… tritium Lume, Bakelite bezel


OMG!!! That, sir, is stunning!


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Gerard Jones said:


> OMG!!! That, sir, is stunning!


thank you!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

What sort of condition is it in?


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Gerard Jones said:


> What sort of condition is it in?


I would say she is well used 
Hard to imagine that She is around 50 years old but is still one of my go to pieces when I need a watch with WR


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

lukeeesteve said:


> I would say she is well used
> Hard to imagine that She is around 50 years old but is still one of my go to pieces when I need a watch with WR
> 
> View attachment 16477254


Very cool. How good is the WR, though? Has it been pressure tested?


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Davekaye90 said:


> Very cool. How good is the WR, though? Has it been pressure tested?


Was tested some time back but honestly I’ve opened her up since for a photo. At least I know the seals are fresh and in spite of me, she still hasn’t let me down for when I splash about / get rained on or see some outdoor elements.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

my Squale family so far


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

lukeeesteve said:


> I would say she is well used
> Hard to imagine that She is around 50 years old but is still one of my go to pieces when I need a watch with WR
> 
> View attachment 16477254


Fantastic example of the fat case 50 atmos.

According to MaBr and the swedish Klocksnack Forum they are called FF96.... 
the polished crown adds character to the watch as does the handset.... have you had them replaced? They look like a later period tritium set...

It is such a pity that S did not manage to individually number their watches, which makes it rather difficult to establish a solid lineage of models and place them in the right time line.

I am currently working on this, interpreting the little information you find on the net, hoping to come up with some base orientation markers inviting you all to complete the picture. (As we did with Rolex 17 years ago)

So my question would be: does your lovely watch have a number embossed either on the side or between the lugs? 
Thanks for sharing🤩

Enjoy your weekend
Marc


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 16478237
> 
> my Squale family so far


which is your favorite?


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

I did it!! I bought my first Squale. I would like to have the Squalematic but I didn’t think I could make the size work for my 6.75 wrist. So I purchased the 1521 polished case with the blue sunburst dial. 
Your pictures are costly.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

PVD Saturday


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

_ @ Gerard: I found some reference for the Essemme LE hands....._


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

marchitecture said:


> Fantastic example of the fat case 50 atmos.
> 
> According to MaBr and the swedish Klocksnack Forum they are called FF96....
> the polished crown adds character to the watch as does the handset.... have you had them replaced? They look like a later period tritium set...
> ...


I’m a bit of a fat case fiend. I’ve had probably 15-20 of these come through my hands over the years (fat and thin cases)… many/most have been resold,

Thanks for the FF96 info. This is new to me…. One more bit of information for me to research. Regarding the PVD above, I honestly do not know how original this piece is as my interest in Squale started 15-20 years ago when I acquired my first thin case in a trade for services.

Regarding serial numbers, this one does not have, but I do have a fully polished Berios with a 6 digit 144xxx on the side.

The 3rd I have now is a BP FF military issued with a 4 digit between the lugs. I’ve always thought that these were made starting in the 1970s, but I recently read from a BP publication that they started issuing these in 1965.

I’m right now on the hunt for a BP FF civilian FF96 (see I’m already learning new terminology).

Here is pic of some a variety of configurations. The top is a copy of the Von Buren 1521 design made by Zeno or someone else (I forget whom). IIRC, This was a homeless case I found on eBay that I got out of curiosity… to see if they were built the same/for spare parts etc. short answer is ‘no’. The 1521/FF96 case is a very highly underrated / under-appreciated design.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Essemme...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> _ @ Gerard: I found some reference for the Essemme LE hands....._


There are a few from the 70s in the same style...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

lukeeesteve said:


> I’m a bit of a fat case fiend. I’ve had probably 15-20 of these come through my hands over the years (fat and thin cases)… many/most have been resold,
> 
> Thanks for the FF96 info. This is new to me…. One more bit of information for me to research. Regarding the PVD above, I honestly do not know how original this piece is as my interest in Squale started 15-20 years ago when I acquired my first thin case in a trade for services.
> 
> ...


There was a BP civilian on a german site a short while ago, but sold quickly...

and congrats on that exeptional collection 🤩

it all started with a FF96 as well, and i will write a quick summary soon about her soon.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

lukeeesteve said:


> I would say she is well used
> Hard to imagine that She is around 50 years old but is still one of my go to pieces when I need a watch with WR
> 
> View attachment 16477254


I love the matte black chapter ring instead of the highly polished one. It doesn't reflect the dial markers. I keep asking squale to make me one like this, but they always say no, even though they use a matte black chapter ring on the pvd 1521.


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I love the matte black chapter ring instead of the highly polished one. It doesn't reflect the dial markers. I keep asking squale to make me one like this, but they always say no, even though they use a matte black chapter ring on the pvd 1521.


I’m surprised that they don’t….. anymore. I’m 99% sure I have a newer piece that’s polished outside and has a matte PVD chapter ring


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

I join this nice club too.


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Where are you guys finding these super squales in that coloration????



KingCobb said:


> Sharkskin band arrived.
> View attachment 16437622
> View attachment 16437623
> View attachment 16437624


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

If I ever see you, Im clunking you on the head and taking that watch !



Davekaye90 said:


> Cool, yeah last I checked they'd been sold out of the anthracite for awhile, but still had a blue one. I'm pretty sure I snagged the last gray one. Definitely will be curious to see what it looks like with some actual light on the dial. The gray pretty much disappears in diffuse light and looks black, but really comes out with direct lighting. It's gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 16391131
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Ticktocker said:


> I thought they put the wrong photo up there to announce a new watch. It looks like a $50 Invicta. You can even see just how bad the lume is in the ad. Somebody tripped on this one......


I imagine Hunter Biden wearing this watch after a hooker switched out his rolex and left.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TonyDennison said:


> Where are you guys finding these super squales in that coloration????


AWCo had the last blue one I think. I got the last gray one from Local Time in Cyprus. LT describes them as "prototypes" but I'm not sure if that's what they were, or some sort of extremely limited collaboration with AWCo. In any case, I'm pretty sure they're all gone now. 

If you want one, create an alert on Watch Recon. I did see one come up for sale awhile back. Amazingly one of the hyper rare KMZiZ Squales came up for sale late last year, which I very seriously considered buying, but I just don't really like the look of the aluminum bezel. I know LIW has a sapphire insert for them, but they're made too thick and stick up above the bezel. I also don't think the color matches all that well.









BNIB SQUALE Ref. 1521 Case 'Grey Super Squale' Sapphire Bezel 500m Diver Watch - Non-Catalogue Model - Gregoriades


“This is a watch that never made it to the Squale catalogue of watch models. It is one of a few variations of Ref. 1521 […]




gregoriades.com






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/q8rd6y


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TonyDennison said:


> If I ever see you, Im clunking you on the head and taking that watch !


FWIW, I like my Zodiac ZO9250 just as much. For sure it doesn't have the super sleek curvy case of the Squale, but it has a similarly gorgeous sunburst gray dial and jet black sapphire bezel insert, and just as much classic diver heritage, (the original trio were Blancpain, Rolex, and Zodiac) with unique markers and hands that are very similar to what Zodiac was making back in the '60s. 

I'm not saying it's necessarily a replacement for the Super Squale, it certainly hasn't replaced mine. But you can actually buy one.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I love the matte black chapter ring instead of the highly polished one. It doesn't reflect the dial markers. I keep asking squale to make me one like this, but they always say no, even though they use a matte black chapter ring on the pvd 1521.


That’s why I love my first series 1521 so so much








have a great start into the week
M


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

davidozo said:


> I join this nice club too.


Can I trouble you for a crown / side photo? This is a thick case correct?


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Thnks

TD



Davekaye90 said:


> AWCo had the last blue one I think. I got the last gray one from Local Time in Cyprus. LT describes them as "prototypes" but I'm not sure if that's what they were, or some sort of extremely limited collaboration with AWCo. In any case, I'm pretty sure they're all gone now.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

marchitecture said:


> That’s why I love my first series 1521 so so much
> View attachment 16482149
> 
> have a great start into the week
> M


Is that dial black? Very nice creamy Lume.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Last one for a while...









...I promise. 😅


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

lukeeesteve said:


> Can I trouble you for a crown / side photo? This is a thick case correct?


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Gerard Jones said:


> Last one for a while...
> View attachment 16486573
> 
> 
> ...I promise. 😅


I’m not complaining


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

lukeeesteve said:


> Is that dial black? Very nice creamy Lume.


Yes matte black dial, superwarm Tritium and black Rehaut / fantastic combo

She has a fantastic presence in the watch box


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Did anybody get the “hints” on Squale’s insta feed?
A new XXXX with white gold surrounded markers and what seems to be a sapphire inlay?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

davidozo said:


> I join this nice club too.


The Drass is definitely my favorite Squale!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Did anybody get the “hints” on Squale’s insta feed?
> A new XXXX with white gold surrounded markers and what seems to be a sapphire inlay?
> 
> View attachment 16488966


White gold? Pretty sure that it's just steel. Looks to be a new 1521.


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

marchitecture said:


> Did anybody get the “hints” on Squale’s insta feed?
> A new XXXX with white gold surrounded markers and what seems to be a sapphire inlay?
> 
> View attachment 16488966


i just went there to check it out. I’m personally not a fan when dive watches head down the path of luxury. I rather the time and money be put into function. I would prefer an antimagnetic Squale dive watch over a dressy gold embellished Squale dive watch. That said, if they wanted to do a line of dress watch, I have no complaints.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

🙈 “white”gold is a reflex from my rolex vocabulary - of course its rather steel...

Just a couple hours more to wait...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

OCC dial - nice connotation

And Ok, why not upgrade your watches with a more precise movement, nothing wrong with that...

Somehow yet, it feels .... repeating history?

In 1983/84 when Rolex switched to gloss dials and applied white gold markers, it rejuvenated their model range, introducing totally new watches and designs, depth-rates and movements...
Not to mimick retro design, but to lead into the future and out of the quartz crisis..

I guess there are a few splendid dial variants in Squale’s archives which would have served an first rate COSC watch little better, but i guess we need to see it in the flesh before we fully grasp the new advanced 1521.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Meh, not that impressed.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Purchased... Will post pics/review after arrival.

Would have been happy to ditch the fancy box, velvet pouch, and springbar tool in favour of a nice bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got this Sub-39 in a few days ago and Iove it. That case is so good. Nice complement to my Doxa


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think the COSC 50ATM is "fine." Appreciate the applied markers (now do a 30ATM with that please) and fully lumed bezel, but not for me. There's no "gotta have it" for me like the Super has in spades.


----------



## Yurre (11 mo ago)

davidozo said:


> I join this nice club too.


Very nice, what is this model?


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Squale Galeazzi.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Davekaye90 said:


> AWCo had the last blue one I think. I got the last gray one from Local Time in Cyprus. LT describes them as "prototypes" but I'm not sure if that's what they were, or some sort of extremely limited collaboration with AWCo. In any case, I'm pretty sure they're all gone now.
> 
> If you want one, create an alert on Watch Recon. I did see one come up for sale awhile back. Amazingly one of the hyper rare KMZiZ Squales came up for sale late last year, which I very seriously considered buying, but I just don't really like the look of the aluminum bezel. I know LIW has a sapphire insert for them, but they're made too thick and stick up above the bezel. I also don't think the color matches all that well.
> 
> ...


Local Time had one grey and one blue and AWCo had two blue and one grey, with Local Time's explanation above being all that I can find re these and them being found in Milan as Squale was relocating from their Swiss HQ. There were probably more than just these produced but I wouldn't have thought it would be many.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

stevedssd said:


> Local Time had one grey and one blue and AWCo had two blue and one grey, with Local Time's explanation above being all that I can find re these and them being found in Milan as Squale was relocating from their Swiss HQ. There were probably more than just these produced but I wouldn't have thought it would be many.


I meant FROM Milan to their new Swiss HQ


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16494849
> View attachment 16494850
> View attachment 16494851


Wow these are great photos! I'm really curious how these were lit?


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16494849
> View attachment 16494850
> View attachment 16494851


Great pics! Rare piece... I think it's such a shame that Squale no longer makes this color 😭


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


I like the other in the earlier post better


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Let me brighten up your Monday morning!

😎


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Brought out the old Squale with the FF96 case. Wears really good despite the fact that it's over 16mm thick. 😁 Also, I love how this PVD ages when the coating starts to wear of on the sharp edges.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

lukeeesteve said:


> I like the other in the earlier post better


Lol I didn't realize I double posted. Tapacrap was acting up.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks cool. I imagine a touch of diamond paste could make a new one look like that lickidy split


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Davekaye90 said:


> Wow these are great photos! I'm really curious how these were lit?


thank you for the kind word, natural light, that is the sun 



Chronofactum said:


> Great pics! Rare piece... I think it's such a shame that Squale no longer makes this color 😭


Thank you, yes, this dial is magical, I bought a mesh Squale bracelet from you in the store, I am very happy with it


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda Uva









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajkumar10 (Dec 5, 2019)

What cameras do you guys use to get such good pics, cant say ive seen a bad watch on this thread they all look amazing


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I use a Samsung phone.


----------



## Rajkumar10 (Dec 5, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> I use a Samsung phone.


Then i havent got an excuse as that is what i use,ive the Samsung galaxy s21 ultra 5g.a lot of the pics on here look really professional so i would have thought slr cameras were used


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Just in...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Was not a fan of the packaging it comes in (I'd happily give up the peli-case in favour of a leather roll; but the watch is beautiful...


----------



## Yurre (11 mo ago)

Just picked up a Montauk. Waiting for my bracelet to arrive from IW. Maybe get a pic or two up after sizing up the bracelet. Cheers all.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Rajkumar10 said:


> Then i havent got an excuse as that is what i use,ive the Samsung galaxy s21 ultra 5g.a lot of the pics on here look really professional so i would have thought slr cameras were used


Samsung S21 is very capable. With that phone, you just need to learn a bit about light and composition, and all is good 👍.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> Just in...
> 
> View attachment 16507424


Nice photo!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

ObZerver said:


> I wish this design is due for a revival soon.
> What a winner!


 It this the same model?


https://www.chronomaster.co.uk/images/3000/2002/fancybox_b253_squalematic_0826_a.jpg


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Samsung S21 is very capable. With that phone, you just need to learn a bit about light and composition, and all is good 👍.


Galaxy 9 here


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sunday = Blu Bund-day...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Hogan (Dec 19, 2006)

Steverino 417 said:


> Thanks - like having a little ray of sunshine on your wrist - which is nice when it's as dull as it is here (those outside pics were taken at lunchtime).


I knew you'd like it...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Lots of Lollipops🍭 - impressive
(mine is coming end of next week🥳

I just came back from Level 42, +189m 











Cheers
Marc


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

1521 Chronometer - how much more special would it be with a fitted bracelet ....


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

8505davids said:


> 1521 Chronometer - how much more special would it be with a fitted bracelet ....


Hell... even just a nice, heavy stainless straight end that is not mesh.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Hell... even just a nice, heavy stainless straight end that is not mesh.


I'm sure they could have got a fitted end link made at the price ... something like the Zeno's


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Was not a fan of the packaging it comes in (I'd happily give up the peli-case in favour of a leather roll; but the watch is beautiful...
> 
> View attachment 16507714
> View attachment 16507715


Is the case all polished?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Is the case all polished?











Yes... polished all over.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Yes... polished all over.


 Anyone tried the Zeno bracelet on a 1521 to see if it fits? All that polished steel would be pretty blingy on a sunny day....


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

8505davids said:


> Anyone tried the Zeno bracelet on a 1521 to see if it fits? All that polished steel would be pretty blingy on a sunny day....


I saw one of these listed for sale once. Said it fit 1521, but no pics.


----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

An AWCo Bund. 1 of 40 Pieces.










Love the clean look of the dial an bezel.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Just in...
> 
> View attachment 16507424


How is the lume on the indexes compared to the previous version?
I’ve long thought Squale should bring out a V2 with applied indexes like these, to fit more lume (Which is my only gripe with the 1521).

I’m really digging this new updated version.
My only complaint- they got rid of the fun shark logo at the bottom. That’s one of my favorite aspects of the 1521. I wonder if they would make me a “custom” with the shark logo…🧐


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Iron swan said:


> I’m really digging this new updated version.
> My only complaint- they got rid of the fun shark logo at the bottom. That’s one of my favorite aspects of the 1521. I wonder if they would make me a “custom” with the shark logo…🧐


I agree, I get that they wanted to fit the chronometer bits on there, but it makes it seem kind of serious for a Squale. I especially like the Super dials, because it fills the dead space between the WR rating and the shark.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Iron swan said:


> How is the lume on the indexes compared to the previous version?
> I’ve long thought Squale should bring out a V2 with applied indexes like these, to fit more lume (Which is my only gripe with the 1521).
> 
> I’m really digging this new updated version.
> My only complaint- they got rid of the fun shark logo at the bottom. That’s one of my favorite aspects of the 1521. I wonder if they would make me a “custom” with the shark logo…🧐


Lume...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

can you spot it?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> can you spot it?


Nice. We're these JDM pieces?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Nice. We're these JDM pieces?


There are actually two versions of the camouflage edition: (and of course two dial colours: sand and ocean)
There is an european market version with matte case, blue bezel and sometimes the camouflage bracelet & then the JDM version with polished case, domed crystal and the beams black/grey bezel....


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

Hello fellow Squale owners. Have yours ever made this much noise when winding it manually? It was fine when I got it new. Suddenly one day it started making this noise and requires more force to wind it.
Movement: ETA 2824-2


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Has anyone heard any word of Squale will be adding a “Squale Master” case watch to their normal production? I desperately want one and did miss out on a Tribute…


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

jstancato said:


> Has anyone heard any word of Squale will be adding a “Squale Master” case watch to their normal production? I desperately want one and did miss out on a Tribute…


We are all waiting...

They released the Essemme in the Triibute case, so fingers crossed a Master might come at some point.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> We are all waiting...
> 
> They released the Essemme in the Triibute case, so fingers crossed a Master might come at some point.
> View attachment 16535622


Glad I’m not the only one waiting! 😊


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16534039


Didn’t touch your heart??

Could I ask you: is the quartz movement audible? Like, say a swatch?
Thanks
Marc


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Super limited Boutique Edition only available in Roma - one of ten


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Squale sub-39 on tropic


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

marchitecture said:


> Didn’t touch your heart??
> 
> Could I ask you: is the quartz movement audible? Like, say a swatch?
> Thanks
> Marc


Hi Marc , watch is beautiful I’m really tempted at keeping it but it’s a little small for my current tastes, I should have known really as I’ve had a few of the squale 50 atmos which is a slimmer version of this 100 atmos case this is the reason I’m selling it, I really dig the patina on the hands and markers as well as the acrylic bezel 
to answer your question it uses the as/eta 536 121 quartz movement all original 1970s


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> Hi Marc , watch is beautiful I’m really tempted at keeping it but it’s a little small for my current tastes, I should have known really as I’ve had a few of the squale 50 atmos which is a slimmer version of this 100 atmos case this is the reason I’m selling it, I really dig the patina on the hands and markers as well as the acrylic bezel
> to answer your question it uses the as/eta 536 121 quartz movement all original 1970s


Hi monkeynuts,
Thanks for your response!

I had my finger already on the trigger to buy it on the bay.... but three recent squale purchases🙈 created a small domestic discussion - yet it would fit so perfectly well in my collection..... puh

I tried to gooogel some background on the noise level of the ESA, maybe you could share some experiences... just for reference, my 17000 quartz datejust did not sleep in the same room as I


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

marchitecture said:


> Hi monkeynuts,
> Thanks for your response!
> 
> I had my finger already on the trigger to buy it on the bay.... but three recent squale purchases🙈 created a small domestic discussion - yet it would fit so perfectly well in my collection..... puh
> ...


I’m not hearing any noise at all


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Monkeynuts said:


> I’m not hearing any noise at all











Didn’t ask without a reason - but needs a new battery


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

marchitecture said:


> Hi monkeynuts,
> Thanks for your response!
> 
> I had my finger already on the trigger to buy it on the bay.... but three recent squale purchases🙈 created a small domestic discussion - yet it would fit so perfectly well in my collection..... puh
> ...


Make me a fair offer and it’s yours


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

SLO7H said:


> Hello fellow Squale owners. Have yours ever made this much noise when winding it manually? It was fine when I got it new. Suddenly one day it started making this noise and requires more force to wind it.
> Movement: ETA 2824-2


That would be your reversing gears are gone. Eta 2824s are notorious for this issue. You should never handwind an eta 2824.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I just got my 3rd Squale, this time, a 20Atmos Militaire to replace my former Sinn 104ST-SA. I had some Seikos on my shortlist but it's always a risk with their recent poor QM and misaligned indexes and bezels. All I can say is this Squale is one of the best bang for buck on the market. This modern interpretation of the MilSub is easy to accomodate and it's a strap monter.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

SLO7H said:


> Hello fellow Squale owners. Have yours ever made this much noise when winding it manually? It was fine when I got it new. Suddenly one day it started making this noise and requires more force to wind it.
> Movement: ETA 2824-2


My apologies: i thought it was meant to be an April’s fool joke🙈 good luck


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Mine did after about 4 weeks. I sent it back on warrantee. They fixed it and never told me what the issue was.



SLO7H said:


> Hello fellow Squale owners. Have yours ever made this much noise when winding it manually? It was fine when I got it new. Suddenly one day it started making this noise and requires more force to wind it.
> Movement: ETA 2824-2


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

I put mine on a barton green canvas strap. After 15 washes in the washer, the strap was perfect. I have 8" wrist and ordered the long strap. I recently posted a pick with the strap on my 1521 on this same page. Works great with the 1545.



darklight111 said:


> I just got my 3rd Squale, this time, a 20Atmos Militaire to replace my former Sinn 104ST-SA. I had some Seikos on my shortlist but it's always a risk with their recent poor QM and misaligned indexes and bezels. All I can say is this Squale is one of the best bang for buck on the market. This modern interpretation of the MilSub is easy to accomodate and it's a strap monter.
> 
> View attachment 16537961
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

How do people hear about Squale special editions when they pop. Is there a mailing list or something? Thanks


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TonyDennison said:


> How do people hear about Squale special editions when they pop. Is there a mailing list or something? Thanks


They post a lot on IG.


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Sorry,

IG?



Davekaye90 said:


> They post a lot on IG.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

TonyDennison said:


> Sorry,
> 
> IG?


Instagram grandpa


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

new Squale Onda Orange ;] How do you like it? I love it, but I already have a few orange watches;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

1521 Chronometer...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> new Squale Onda Orange ;] How do you like it? I love it, but I already have a few orange watches;]


Interesting 🔶 especially the strap combination....








Would be good to see the dial in natural light


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Endless Meetings get more interesting thanks to this thread🤩


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Interesting 🔶 especially the strap combination....
> Would be good to see the dial in natural light


These sort of things are all very subjective I guess. I've never really been a bright strap kind of bloke. Not sure why.

I like the dial... think Gnomon did a great job with the tone of orange used.

If I could have influenced, I'd have gone with the standard aluminium bezel insert, or at least their black ceramic, a fat minutes hand (and brushed hour for contrast), and black Squale nato.

But that's just me. And that said... I think it will sell well for them.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> These sort of things are all very subjective I guess. I've never really been a bright strap kind of bloke. Not sure why.
> 
> I like the dial... think Gnomon did a great job with the tone of orange used.
> 
> ...


And the orange is sold out


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> And the orange is sold out


Was sold already when I checked this morning right after your post Lysolek...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

marchitecture said:


> Was sold already when I checked this morning right after your post Lysolek...


Got a tip from Squale that it's some old 2019 stock for Gnomon, and it won't be any more, too bad because it looks fantastic,


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16536011
> 
> 
> Super limited Boutique Edition only available in Roma - one of ten


Hahahahahha. April the 1st special.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

exc-hulk said:


>


Nice special collection! Respekt!!!


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16548146


Great pic! ️


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

lysolek007 said:


> new Squale Onda Orange ;] How do you like it? I love it, but I already have a few orange watches;]


do really like it but it was sold out before I got to the website this morning. Doesn't look to be sunray like the other Ondas though.


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Instagram grandpa



Ahhh. I thought that was just for hookers & pedophiles. Now they do watches eh?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

TonyDennison said:


> Ahhh. I thought that was just for hookers & pedophiles. Now they do watches eh?


I guess it all depends on your search history and who you follow,I’ve personally never had anything but watches , funny videos and cars on mine


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

TonyDennison said:


> Ahhh. I thought that was just for hookers & pedophiles. Now they do watches eh?


I feel the same way about it too. Even LinkedIn has become like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Cheers to all of us who missed the “Sunkist” ....


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

TonyDennison said:


> Ahhh. I thought that was just for hookers & pedophiles. Now they do watches eh?


 I actually don't use any of that death of West Civ. Just seemed hilarious that Monkey Nuts thought it was somehow a failing of mine for not knowing slang for "Retard". 

Keep those watches up.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

TonyDennison said:


> I actually don't use any of that death of West Civ. Just seemed hilarious that Monkey Nuts thought it was somehow a failing of mine for not knowing slang for "Retard".
> 
> Keep those watches up.


wasn’t intended to be sorry if it came across that way


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

When you compare the Onda Orange "Sunkist" to the 1521 Full Luminoso Arancia PVD, which one would be your favorite?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Chronofactum said:


> When you compare the Onda Orange "Sunkist" to the 1521 Full Luminoso Arancia PVD, which one would be your favorite?
> 
> View attachment 16550656
> View attachment 16550658


Arancia PVD for me please!


----------



## SLO7H (May 22, 2021)

pkrshang said:


> That would be your reversing gears are gone. Eta 2824s are notorious for this issue. You should never handwind an eta 2824.


Is that an aprils fools joke? Lol. Cuz I think I just received it fully wound up. The noise disappeared after I let it "die". But I have had 2 Squale start making this kind of noise, and on the previous ones it didn't help to let it wind down, it still made loud noises and the crown was resisting. So now I am super afraid of hand winding. On every watch I stand there rotating the watch around with my wrist and then set the time haha


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

SLO7H said:


> Is that an aprils fools joke?


No joke. Best not to crown-wind eta 2824 as it is a known weak point. Pull crown, set time, shake to rotor wind, push crown to start, then screw crown in.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Chronofactum said:


> When you compare the Onda Orange "Sunkist" to the 1521 Full Luminoso Arancia PVD, which one would be your favorite?
> 
> View attachment 16550656
> View attachment 16550658


BOTH 🙈 it’s a virus without a cure


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Chronofactum said:


> When you compare the Onda Orange "Sunkist" to the 1521 Full Luminoso Arancia PVD, ...


When you create a secret love child of the Arancia and Onda...


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> wasn’t intended to be sorry if it came across that way


I must have been in a bad mode. Actually Im sorry. Thinking of ****ter and whoretube just pisses me off.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

And here's my Militaire on military grade Phoenix admiral grey nato strap. I damn love this combo !


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

darklight111 said:


> And here's my Militaire on military grade Phoenix admiral grey nato strap.


Of all the NATO straps I ever tried... that Phoenix was the one, and the Admiral grey is a fine shade.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Chronofactum said:


> When you compare the Onda Orange "Sunkist" to the 1521 Full Luminoso Arancia PVD, which one would be your favorite?
> 
> View attachment 16550656
> View attachment 16550658


the sunkist for me... but I dig both. I'd love either as a 60 atmos!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Chronofactum said:


> When you compare the Onda Orange "Sunkist" to the 1521 Full Luminoso Arancia PVD, which one would be your favorite?


Squale ONDA Orange Mirinda ;] 👌


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Monkeynuts said:


> Instagram grandpa


I’m sorry too. What’s Instagram? Is it like tweeter or twitter or something?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Chronofactum said:


> When you compare the Onda Orange "Sunkist" to the 1521 Full Luminoso Arancia PVD, which one would be your favorite?


 Onda


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

SLO7H said:


> Is that an aprils fools joke? Lol. Cuz I think I just received it fully wound up. The noise disappeared after I let it "die". But I have had 2 Squale start making this kind of noise, and on the previous ones it didn't help to let it wind down, it still made loud noises and the crown was resisting. So now I am super afraid of hand winding. On every watch I stand there rotating the watch around with my wrist and then set the time haha


It is a long known weak point of ETA 28XX calibers.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

What is my best bet for a Squale with 40mm case, blue dial and orange minute hand? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

warsh said:


> What is my best bet for a Squale with 40mm case, blue dial and orange minute hand? Thanks!
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


1521 wears like a 40mm...

Lots of blue dial options...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> 1521 wears like a 40mm...
> 
> Lots of blue dial options...
> 
> View attachment 16556577


The 1521 has a 40,5mm case so you're quite right. Squale says that it's 42mm but that's actually the bezel diameter. 🦈


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

swimming with sharks


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Of all the NATO straps I ever tried... that Phoenix was the one, and the Admiral grey is a fine shade.


I love the color, but it frays way too fast. I'm using the CWC's and they are more comfortable and resistant.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Surprised no one is talking about this 1545.
Glossy dial and these hands make this version very appealing. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Surprised no one is talking about this 1545.
> Glossy dial and these hands make this version very appealing.
> 
> 
> ...


Sub clones just don't do anything for me. It's nice as far as sub clones go, but if I wanted a really nice sub clone, Ginault does them better. I prefer when Squale does its own homework, rather than copying Rolex's.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> Sub clones just don't do anything for me. It's nice as far as sub clones go, but if I wanted a really nice sub clone, Ginault does them better. I prefer when Squale does its own homework, rather than copying Rolex's.


Squale did have this case in the 70s.
I do like the 1521s but the lugs cut my wrist bone so cant wear them…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Squale did have this case in the 70s.
> I do like the 1521s but the lugs cut my wrist bone so cant wear them…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tried the new 30ATM models?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

A project built from NOS parts... 1st series 1521 case, Marina Militare dial and ETA2824 movement


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> A project built from NOS parts... 1st series 1521 case, Marina Militare dial and ETA2824 movement
> View attachment 16559946


You are my hero! I have a similar idea for a clone - and now found the motivation to pursue it!

Just a quick question: first series case means the higher FF case?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

What is your reaction to the re-edition of the orange luminous dial PVD version which was marketed as a 30piece limitied edition - (now more or less obsolete...)


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> I have a similar idea for a clone - and now found the motivation to pursue it!
> Just a quick question: first series case means the higher FF case?


No... the FF case is not 1521. 1st series 1521 is the slim case. Some were supplied to the Militare, but the vast majority were built out of NOS parts much later. They can be identified in a number of ways...
Bezel insert has Tritium lume spot.
Bezel has no screw fixings.
Dial has T Swiss T markings (due to tritium lume) 
Case back is engraved (not laser etched) and has no serial number 









A PVD example from my collection.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> What is your reaction to the re-edition of the orange luminous dial PVD version which was marketed as a 30piece limitied edition - (now more or less obsolete...)


I think Squale need to sort out their marketing. To expect a buyer to understand the difference between limited edition and special edition is too much.

They also need to sort out the fine details of their designs. That white date should have been replaced on this re-release.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What’s the report on lume strength on the current generation of 1521s?

Thanks!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> What’s the report on lume strength on the current generation of 1521s?
> 
> Thanks!


See some of my posts on previous pages. Lume is pretty good. 

Still no lume 'monster' but better than previous years.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> See some of my posts on previous pages. Lume is pretty good.
> 
> Still no lume 'monster' but better than previous years.



It's GREAT !!! for about 4 minutes.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

TonyDennison said:


> It's GREAT !!! for about 4 minutes.


All lumes have a quick initial fall off. 

Like I say, Squale do not produce 'lume monsters', but I have yet to be totally let down in the dark, like when camping.

The times I struggle is when it's dark, but there is some ambient light that happens to out glow the lume... that makes things a little harder.

If lume is the top decision maker...
Look elsewhere.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Beautiful pictures 007, and a cool looking strap with matching stitching. Almost too pretty to wear outside. You might scratch it. 😂


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16569082
> View attachment 16569084
> View attachment 16569083


Grey pics as always!

Took me a second to notice the strap!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Grey pics as always!
> 
> Took me a second to notice the strap!


Thanks bro 👊


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

marchitecture said:


> What is your reaction to the re-edition of the orange luminous dial PVD version which was marketed as a 30piece limitied edition - (now more or less obsolete...)
> 
> 
> View attachment 16560101


& @Gerard Jones

Yes, I would have preferred it to be a "limited edition" instead of just a "special edition" as well. Especially since this batch is now - according to Squale - the last batch. The first batch was 50 pieces, this batch is now 45 pieces. So a true limited edition of 95 pieces - which is what it is now in the end, but unfortunately without #01 - #95 LE numbering - would have been nice.
And as for the white date display - what can I say. We asked for the black, but this one is just not a Chronofactum exclusive special edition 
I think the watch is pretty cool, it would have been even cooler with the black date display, but Squale decided to keep it as the first batch, which is also understandable I guess.
Anyway, I'm thrilled that we were able to secure some pieces again after being the AD with the most sold pieces in the first batch. Deliveries are scheduled to start in May.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Chronofactum said:


> & @Gerard Jones
> 
> Yes, I would have preferred it to be a "limited edition" instead of just a "special edition" as well. Especially since this batch is now - according to Squale - the last batch.


Growing brands need to be aware of marketing pitfals that build excitement and quick sales, then resentment when realisation dawns that things were not as they seemed. It serves no purpose. If Squale had said nothing about 'SE', they would still have sold the first 50 because its a cool looking piece, and nobody would have flinched at the next batch.

Perhaps it's time to drop all Limited Edition and Special Edition tags, and just make great watches people want to buy. I guess that is what they have done with the COSC. I mean in the grand scale of things... even 500 is limited in this world.


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Growing brands need to be aware of marketing pitfals that build excitement and quick sales, then resentment when realisation dawns that things were not as they seemed. It serves no purpose. If Squale had said nothing about 'SE', they would still have sold the first 50 because its a cool looking piece, and nobody would have flinched at the next batch.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to drop all Limited Edition and Special Edition tags, and just make great watches people want to buy. I guess that is what they have done with the COSC. I mean in the grand scale of things... even 500 is limited in this world.


I totally agree. As far as I know there are only 100 pcs of the COSC available. But with not communicating any limitation, Squale keeps the window open for any re-production.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronofactum said:


> & @Gerard Jones
> 
> Yes, I would have preferred it to be a "limited edition" instead of just a "special edition" as well. Especially since this batch is now - according to Squale - the last batch. The first batch was 50 pieces, this batch is now 45 pieces. So a true limited edition of 95 pieces - which is what it is now in the end, but unfortunately without #01 - #95 LE numbering - would have been nice.
> And as for the white date display - what can I say. We asked for the black, but this one is just not a Chronofactum exclusive special edition
> ...


FWIW, A Sellita black date disc is like a $20 part. Changing it out is mainly just labor cost of removing everything in the way and then putting it back. Not difficult to do.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> FWIW, A Sellita black date disc is like a $20 part. Changing it out is mainly just labor cost of removing everything in the way and then putting it back. Not difficult to do.


Done...


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> FWIW, A Sellita black date disc is like a $20 part. Changing it out is mainly just labor cost of removing everything in the way and then putting it back. Not difficult to do.


Yes, that's absolutely true. The decision was probably made less because of the cost of a black date disc. Perhaps it was more a "political" decision not to change the model. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> Done...
> View attachment 16575592


Very nice


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Done...
> View attachment 16575592


Now that's a nice upgrade! I really need to fit a black date wheel to my full lume. Good job!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> I really need to fit a black date wheel to my full lume.


Do you have the white or the green?

I asked a distributor of ETA date disks what the cost would be to print custom pieces. I was imagining an orange disk with black numbers on the milk white or the original, that have orange 12, 6, 9 markers. He said same price as normal disk, but min order of 200.

That left me stumped as to why Squale don't make a little more effort on the little finishing details. Even if it added €100, such refinements would really raise the level of quality, value and desirability.

I know many people dont think quite so much about such small details, but I can't be the only one that thinks this.

It even annoyed me that the bezel had a green lume pip on the Arancia. Why not orange? I know it's all about cost saving, but...


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Bronze!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Do you have the white or the green?
> 
> I asked a distributor of ETA date disks what the cost would be to print custom pieces. I was imagining an orange disk with black numbers on the milk white or the original, that have orange 12, 6, 9 markers. He said same price as normal disk, but min order of 200.
> 
> ...


To me it's not laziness by Squale, it's just their design style and they have never had color matched date wheels on any of their standard models. There have been some collaborations with black dials that has it, like the Galeazzi, but they are pretty uncommon. I've personally have never liked color matched date wheels on anything else but black dials because of the legibility. That said I think that the white wheel on your model and the green one sticks out like a sore thumb, they should definitely have been black from factory. 

I've got the green version but I've replaced the bezel insert with a lumed sapphire one from Long Island Watch. The lumed insert is super cool but I regret it a bit because the watch lost a bit of the Squale touch so I might change it back.

















Original insert


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

The Sunkist is back in Stock if anybody was wondering....


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> To me it's not laziness by Squale, it's just their design style and they have never had color matched date wheels on any of their standard models. There have been some collaborations with black dials that has it, like the Galeazzi, but they are pretty uncommon. I've personally have never liked color matched date wheels on anything else but black dials because of the legibility. That said I think that the white wheel on your model and the green one sticks out like a sore thumb, they should definitely have been black from factory.
> 
> I've got the green version but I've replaced the bezel insert with a lumed sapphire one from Long Island Watch. The lumed insert is super cool but I regret it a bit because the watch lost a bit of the Squale touch so I might change it back.
> View attachment 16579734
> ...


Hi 
Why do you miss the “squale”feeling due to the insert? In my perception it’s working very well, giving even a sort of vintage bakelite feeling... 

Since I am unable to remove any of the old bezels, could you share your experience of the mounting process, also how you maneged to get the insert out? Cheers🙏🏻
Marc


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Hi
> Why do you miss the “squale”feeling due to the insert? In my perception it’s working very well, giving even a sort of vintage bakelite feeling...
> 
> Since I am unable to remove any of the old bezels, could you share your experience of the mounting process, also how you maneged to get the insert out? Cheers🙏🏻
> Marc


Hi! 
I realise that it's purely subjective and to be honest I don't myself but it's just something that bothers me with that insert. It's a bit flat and lifeless in some way. I wish that it was more "3D" like the vintage ones with a filled in lume and a domed profile. 

This is what I mean by the 3D effect on the vintage inserts. It's from my vintage 50 Atmos with the FF96 case.






























The process of changing the insert was very straight forward on the 1521. I just unscrewed the bezel which is mounted with four screws, put the whole bezel in nail polish remover for like ten minutes and then poked the insert out from the back. After cleaning the bezel from all residue I mounted it on the watch again and then put in the new insert with the 3M-tape that came with the insert. If you can't remove the bezel it might be harder to get the insert out, especially without damaging it. Some people has used a hair dryer to heat the glue behind the insert a bit to make it easier to remove but that should probably be done with some care.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> To me it's not laziness by Squale, it's just their design style and they have never had color matched date wheels on any of their standard models. There have been some collaborations with black dials that has it, like the Galeazzi, but they are pretty uncommon. I've personally have never liked color matched date wheels on anything else but black dials because of the legibility. That said I think that the white wheel on your model and the green one sticks out like a sore thumb, they should definitely have been black from factory.


I hope this isn't too boring a topic to drill down into for other users here, but... 

When I look at a watch, I enjoy seeing symmetry. This can be an issue for me if a date complication is not integrated with thought and careful consideration.

For me it is not about colour matching the dial or making it disappear. It's about integration.

The best way to achieve this is to align with, and colour match to, the indicies. So on the Arancia that has black indicies, a black date wheel works best. On the standard black buckshot dial, white looks best. And as Squale decided to (for the first time on a 1521?) use different colour indicies for the 12, 6 and 9 markers in orange for your full lume and the white version... it would have looked awesome if they invested in orange date wheels. Would also have looked good if the indicies were just black with a black date wheel.

My other pet hate is when rather than trying to integrate the date complication with the indicies, a brand trys to hide it. Like on the Sub 39 GMT. I would have jumped on that watch so fast had the date disc been a vintage cream with black numerals and it had a date window outline so it didn't look like the 3 indicie had fallen off when viewed at a distance. 

Anyway, that's enough from me on stuff that doesn't matter. I'm off for a beer.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> I hope this isn't too boring a topic to drill down into for other users here, but...
> 
> When I look at a watch, I enjoy seeing symmetry. This can be an issue for me if a date complication is not integrated with thought and careful consideration.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, but it does now, doesn’t it
All the small things that in the end render a watch and a brand great....
Squale, especially in the 1970/80ies was happy with a 95% job done, especially the quality of lume application does makes you wonder if they only hired people who lost their prescription glasses🙈
If you want to stand out in an avalanche of watch brands sharing the market, the little touch is what generates both brand loyalty and wider recognition.

@Mathias - thanks for the bezel dissasembly🙏🏻 Could you if not asked too much also share your tactics on the old bezels without screws? Cheers


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## monkeysan (12 mo ago)

MaBr said:


> I've got the green version but I've replaced the bezel insert with a lumed sapphire one from Long Island Watch. The lumed insert is super cool but I regret it a bit because the watch lost a bit of the Squale touch so I might change it back.
> View attachment 16579734
> 
> View attachment 16579735


Looks great. I just ordered my first Squale tonight, the 1521 COSC, which also has a lumed insert. Can't wait!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

monkeysan said:


> Looks great. I just ordered my first Squale tonight, the 1521 COSC, which also has a lumed insert. Can't wait!


I absolutely love mine. The bezel is fantastic. I look forward to seeing how it ages.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> I hope this isn't too boring a topic to drill down into for other users here, but...
> 
> When I look at a watch, I enjoy seeing symmetry. This can be an issue for me if a date complication is not integrated with thought and careful consideration.
> 
> ...


I'm not a very big fan of perfect symmetry on a dial, I think it makes for a quite boring watch. That's also why I prefer date over no date. I totally agree with you that the integration of the date should be done with care and not as a necessity or afterthought (looking at you Seiko).


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Oh yes, but it does now, doesn’t it
> All the small things that in the end render a watch and a brand great....
> Squale, especially in the 1970/80ies was happy with a 95% job done, especially the quality of lume application does makes you wonder if they only hired people who lost their prescription glasses🙈
> If you want to stand out in an avalanche of watch brands sharing the market, the little touch is what generates both brand loyalty and wider recognition.
> ...


I don't know why people are so obsessed with lume to be honest. The lume on the Squale isn't great in any way but I've never found it lacking either, be it when I wake up at night or when I go diving. 🤷

The older bezels without screws you can just pop off with anything sharp enough to fit between the bezel and the case. 🙂


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> I don't know why people are so obsessed with lume to be honest. The lume on the Squale isn't great in any way but I've never found it lacking either, be it when I wake up at night or when I go diving. 🤷
> 
> The older bezels without screws you can just pop off with anything sharp enough to fit between the bezel and the case. 🙂


On any rolex sport model I was super succesful with an old credit card - any Squale? Lost hope - nothing budges, nothing moves🙈
Well maybe I was too gentle, will try again - thanks Mathias!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> The older bezels without screws you can just pop off with anything sharp enough to fit between the bezel and the case. 🙂


For anyone tempted to do this on a pre screw-fix 1521 bezel; please be aware refitment is not a simple task. Even experienced watchmakers struggle with the refit on this version of the 1521. This is why Squale moved to the current screw-fix design.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks like Squale is about to launch a new T-183.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Looks like Squale is about to launch a new T-183.
> 
> View attachment 16589735


Looks like it will be less of a clown costume this time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks pretty cool. I like that pop of blue


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Looks like it will be less of a clown costume this time.


I'd be more interested if it wasn't such a chunker. It's nearly as tall as the full size 60ATM, and that's not from a bubble crystal, it's just fat.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'd be more interested if it wasn't such a chunker. It's nearly as tall as the full size 60ATM, and that's not from a bubble crystal, it's just fat.


I've got no problem with that to be honest. It's like the FF96 case and that wears incredibly well despite the height.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

One of the latest acquisitions😎 from the 1980ies:
Numbered case
Old comsubin inlay
Sunburst Tritium dial
Original lollipop second hand
The hour and minute hands glow, therefore I presume they have been replaced at some time...
Special Thanks to Gerard who unknowingly shoved my attention in the right direction 

happy squale tuesday









m


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

marchitecture said:


> One of the latest acquisitions from the 1980ies:
> Numbered case
> Old comsubin inlay
> Sunburst Tritium dial
> ...


That’s lovely.
What’s special about the (bezel?) inlay tying it to the Comsubin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New arrival
😃👌


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MKN said:


> That’s lovely.
> What’s special about the (bezel?) inlay tying it to the Comsubin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The texture and surface of the earlier alu inlays is “rougher” compared to the 2008/2010 re-edition watches (who share the small tritium dot) - I try to capture it on a comparison shot when back home next week....


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> One of the latest acquisitions😎
> 
> happy squale tuesday
> 
> m


Happy Tritium Tuesday!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> The hour and minute hands glow, therefore I presume they have been replaced at some time...
> View attachment 16591047
> 
> 
> m


Beautiful piece. Hour/min hands are modern. Here are the 80s hands for ref... you can see a big design difference in the hour hand.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

marchitecture said:


> The texture and surface of the earlier alu inlays is “rougher” compared to the 2008/2010 re-edition watches (who share the small tritium dot) - I try to capture it on a comparison shot when back home next week....


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Beautiful piece. Hour/min hands are modern. Here are the 80s hands for ref... you can see a big design difference in the hour hand.
> View attachment 16591116


Gorgeous watch, Gerard! Congrats
Does it sport a serial btw the lugs?
In which aera would you place the thin hands as seen on the marina militare? Cheers


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Gorgeous watch, Gerard! Congrats
> Does it sport a serial btw the lugs?
> In which aera would you place the thin hands as seen on the marina militare? Cheers


😯 Is that yours?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Some side by side shots of current 1521 to 80's 1521...

Tritium dial...









Engraved caseback with no 50 atmos and no serial...









Tritium dot insert vs lume pip...









No screw fix bezel...









Different hand shapes...























No sapphire and no anti reflect...


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> New arrival
> 😃👌
> View attachment 16591095


Gorgeous. I think I would probably own three 60ATMs if I had a big enough wrist for them.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> 😯 Is that yours?


The Marina Militare? 🙈 yes I received it beginning of the year










happy tritium wednesday


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> The Marina Militare? 🙈 yes I received it beginning of the year
> 
> View attachment 16593236
> 
> ...


Wow... thats awesome. 👏

Did you see the Milan Police 1521 on Subito? It's beaten up, but beautiful with it.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Wow... thats awesome. 👏
> 
> Did you see the Milan Police 1521 on Subito? It's beaten up, but beautiful with it.
> View attachment 16593384


goo(g)le translater and I were in contact with the italian seller who refused to switch communications to whatsapp, neither didn’t want to share his personal details required for the bank transfer... and on top of everything insisted on a PP (f&f) payment.... at which point I regrettably refrained from further contemplation of a purchase
🇮🇹🆘💶🚨🏴‍☠️


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> goo(g)le translater and I were in contact with the italian seller who refused to switch communications to whatsapp, neither didn’t want to share his personal details required for the bank transfer... and on top of everything insisted on a PP (f&f) payment.... at which point I regrettably refrained from further contemplation of a purchase
> 🇮🇹🆘💶🚨🏴‍☠️


Such dealings are very difficult. If of use, I have a trusted third party in Italy who conducts deals locally for me and forwards on using DHL. I pay cost of watch, postage, plus €50. Used three times... all perfect. Let me know if you want his contact?


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

marchitecture said:


> goo(g)le translater and I were in contact with the italian seller who refused to switch communications to whatsapp, neither didn’t want to share his personal details required for the bank transfer... and on top of everything insisted on a PP (f&f) payment.... at which point I regrettably refrained from further contemplation of a purchase


Well, there is another solution…you’ll just have to take a summer vacation to Italy . Not a bad option! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

My first Squale was delivered tonight. Absolutely love it. I was actually shocked how much I like it. The colors pop on the blasted finish. I don’t know why Squale gets so much hate. I am very pleased with the over all quality for the $.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Summydad1 said:


> My first Squale was delivered tonight. Absolutely love it. I was actually shocked how much I like it. The colors pop on the blasted finish. I don’t know why Squale gets so much hate. I am very pleased with the over all quality for the $.
> View attachment 16595279


Beautiful watch. I'm still on the fence between the matte and the sunburst. Did yours come with "SQUALE" engraved on the side? Did you go with Gnomon Watches?


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

NudeWrist said:


> Beautiful watch. I'm still on the fence between the matte and the sunburst. Did yours come with "SQUALE" engraved on the side? Did you go with Gnomon Watches?


Mine does not have the engraving. I read somewhere online that they stopped doing that in 2018. I was torn between the same two models. I don't think you can go wrong. I purchased from Long Island watch. $909 plus a 5% off coupon. Very pleased.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Summydad1 said:


> Mine does not have the engraving. I read somewhere online that they stopped doing that in 2018. I was torn between the same two models. I don't think you can go wrong. I purchased from Long Island watch. $909 plus a 5% off coupon. Very pleased.


I heard they stopped doing the side engraving, too bad. My 1521 Militaire has it and I think it adds a little extra coolness, but I guess there were too many who felt conversely.

One day soon I'll pull the trigger on either the matte or the sunburst....


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

How do you say Pure Sex in Italian!? How do you say Bankrupt...






T-183 Collection || Squale Official Website







www.squale.ch
























PS. I looked at it really quick and I was like... "_Goatmos_???" lol 🐐


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> How do you say Pure Sex in Italian!? How do you say Bankrupt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are lovely, but I can't get past the Valjoux 7750 level thickness. 4.6mm movement and *11mm *of case for 60ATM? What is going on here?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Davekaye90 said:


> These are lovely, but I can't get past the Valjoux 7750 level thickness.


600m is respectively DEEP without going ...(_sorry_)... overboard. 









That's fairly thick although I imagine part of that is by design...
for comparison
Sinn U2C (_2000m_) is 44 x 15.5 mm 
Doxa carbon (_300m_) is 42.5 x 13.4
Bamford B347 Carbon (_100m_) is 41.5 x 14.5 ... admittedly a monopusher chrono


I think the price on the Squale is really compelling though.
That Sinn (not carbon) & Doxa mentioned are multiples of the Squale.

Find me another carbon watch half as nice at this price?
Lots of fugly: The 12 Best Carbon Fiber Watches

Let's see that Squale from the side...


a very flat crystal, so no excess height is coming from there.
it does use a steel core or something, but I don't think that contributes to the height here










I dunno, it's a sexy beast... would be a little concerned about chipping those edges.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

me likey!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> 600m is respectively DEEP without going ...(_sorry_)... overboard.
> 
> View attachment 16597344
> 
> ...


Chris Ward's 600m diver using the same Sellita is about 13mm. It's very pretty, but it'd look like a brick on my wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

garydusa said:


>


Very nice!!! Waiting @ Gnomon watches to re stock this model.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

My precious...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Safe journey to all of you kind fellow Squalistas, even if it’s just to Tesco’s
I’m finally on the way back home


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

another day in a suit…


----------



## morert4 (Jun 17, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> How do you say Pure Sex in Italian!? How do you say Bankrupt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! I have a Lum-Tec carbon and love it. But, my Squale 60 Atmos is one of my favorite divers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Whadoyoumean it’s not April 31st???








..Last Day of Suit weekend!


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

April 31. 😂


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay... after reading the above and going through a few of the posted images, I have just noticed I seem to be in the minority (surely not the only one) who doesn't ever set the date on my watches. You lot seem very diligent. Perhaps it's because you may be able to actually see that tiny number, where as I can only just about see that giant orange hand. 😅

By pure chance, I got very close today...


----------



## elvergun (Jan 15, 2009)

How durable is the finish of the Matte models? Are they scratch magnets?


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Okay... after reading the above and going through a few of the posted images, I have just noticed I seem to be in the minority (surely not the only one) who doesn't ever set the date on my watches. You lot seem very diligent. Perhaps it's because you may be able to actually see that tiny number, where as I can only just about see that giant orange hand. 😅
> 
> By pure chance, I got very close today...
> View attachment 16602735





Gerard Jones said:


> Okay... after reading the above and going through a few of the posted images, I have just noticed I seem to be in the minority (surely not the only one) who doesn't ever set the date on my watches. You lot seem very diligent. Perhaps it's because you may be able to actually see that tiny number, where as I can only just about see that giant orange hand. 😅


Oh, I never set the date. With so many watches to cycle through, I never bother setting the date. Just the hands and I'm good to go.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

elvergun said:


> How durable is the finish of the Matte models? Are they scratch magnets?


I find they show buff marks in high contact areas over time. These can be erased with a fiberglass pen by repeatedly stabbing the area. 

But if you deep scratch, it would need professional repair. 

Or... just let it weather in. They look great when fully bashed up.


----------



## elvergun (Jan 15, 2009)

Gerard Jones said:


> I find they show buff marks in high contact areas over time. These can be erased with a fiberglass pen by repeatedly stabbing the area.


Are those marks similar (the severity and noticeability) to those made on a brushed stainless steel case? 

I've polished a brushed surface to remove scratches (changing the look of the watch and/or a particular area, sure). Can the same be done to a bead blasted model if the scratches get out of hand?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

elvergun said:


> Are those marks similar (the severity and noticeability) to those made on a brushed stainless steel case?
> 
> I've polished a brushed surface to remove scratches (changing the look of the watch and/or a particular area, sure). Can the same be done to a bead blasted model if the scratches get out of hand?


Typical buff mark is like...









You can make these disappear by stabbing with a glassfibre pen, as I say.

You can't eliminate scratches without stripping watch down, sanding out scratch, then beadbladting whole case.

I would not advise polishing a blasted case, but... its up to the owner


----------



## elvergun (Jan 15, 2009)

Gerard Jones said:


> Typical buff mark is like...
> 
> 
> You can make these disappear by stabbing with a glassfibre pen, as I say.
> ...


I see. I just wanted to know what I was dealing with here. I do like the look of the blasted Squale models.

I don't run to fix every little scratch on my watches, but it is nice to be able to fix things when when a watch gets too unsightly. I was able to polish and brush my old Submariner to the point that it almost looked new.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Gerard Jones said:


> Okay... after reading the above and going through a few of the posted images, I have just noticed I seem to be in the minority (surely not the only one) who doesn't ever set the date on my watches. You lot seem very diligent. Perhaps it's because you may be able to actually see that tiny number, where as I can only just about see that giant orange hand. 😅
> 
> By pure chance, I got very close today...
> View attachment 16602735


I used to be pretty diligent about setting the dates on my watches but over the past couple of years my eyes have gotten bad enough to the point that I can barely _read_ the date on most of my watches so many times I don't bother.

Today I did set the date though:


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Stunning 60 Anni you have there!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Gerard Jones said:


> Stunning 60 Anni you have there!


I think I’ve tried something In every case size/shape from the modern line of Squale and the Sub 39/30 Atmos is by far my favorite for all-around wear.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

It’s not that I like the scratches on my watches but I like the fact that they get worn on my wrist. If I locked it away when things happen in my life then they don’t have the same value to me. Sure I may get more when I sell it but there is a reason I bought it in the first place and that is that I connected with it visually. So I want to bond with it I guess through the time it shows me when I need it most. Children born, children married, vacations that I was happy on with my family etc. Then one day I pass that history off to my son or daughter because it is, at that time, a family heirloom. Not the watch I locked away, no not the shiny like new one, but the one with the scratches on it that I wore on those special occasions that are called the days of our lives together.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

elvergun said:


> How durable is the finish of the Matte models? Are they scratch magnets?


I’ve worn my blasted blue 1521 in rotation (more in the summer, almost never in the winter) for about 3 years now and while I try to take care of it I wouldn’t say I baby it… it’s been worn on bike rides, cutting grass and on vacation in the pool and snorkelling in Mexico. I don’t think there’s a mark on the case. Certainly nothing compared to my Seiko SKX and SPB077. Sure, they do get worn more but I’m thoroughly impressed with how good the 1521 still looks. I’ve got a ding or two in the bezel (actual bezel edge not the insert) but beyond that I don’t think there’s a mark on it beyond minor marks on the back of the lugs from strap changes. Definitely not a scratch magnet in my experience, in fact, the exact opposite.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

That blasted blue...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Fresh catch - from the bottom of the sea (and sporting the correct date)

happy tritium tuesday
M


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> I’ve worn my blasted blue 1521 in rotation (more in the summer, almost never in the winter) for about 3 years now and while I try to take care of it I wouldn’t say I baby it… it’s been worn on bike rides, cutting grass and on vacation in the pool and snorkelling in Mexico. I don’t think there’s a mark on the case. Certainly nothing compared to my Seiko SKX and SPB077. Sure, they do get worn more but I’m thoroughly impressed with how good the 1521 still looks. I’ve got a ding or two in the bezel (actual bezel edge not the insert) but beyond that I don’t think there’s a mark on it beyond minor marks on the back of the lugs from strap changes. Definitely not a scratch magnet in my experience, in fact, the exact opposite.


I also have the blue blasted 1521 ... to my surprise after 3 years, mine has been the same, no real wear or marks at all?

Its been traveling, worn all over, still looks new.

Banged it into a door frame recently, nothing ... and last week walked watch first at full pace into a wall in the dark .... nothing. So surprised (maybe just got lucky, but still).

I'm sure it will damage if you try though, and then as others have said no real recovery from blasted finish other than strip it down and blast again, and I doubt you'd get the same finish (better just to buy a new case from squale probably).


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Summydad1 said:


> My first Squale was delivered tonight. Absolutely love it. I was actually shocked how much I like it. The colors pop on the blasted finish. I don’t know why Squale gets so much hate. I am very pleased with the over all quality for the $.
> View attachment 16595279



Totally agree! ... I have the same model. 

I got bummed on the hate years ago and sold mine ... then rebought it. Then sold it again in a fit of madness when downsizing ... and then bought it again, and now its going to the grave ;-)

So much fun and a great watch for the money. Its not trying to be luxury, its just an excellent, charming little watch 

Congrats! ... wear it in good health, and do try the mesh and some other straps sometime, it loves a new set of shoes occasionally!


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

rhetto said:


> Totally agree! ... I have the same model.
> 
> I got bummed on the hate years ago and sold mine ... then rebought it. Then sold it again in a fit of madness when downsizing ... and then bought it again, and now its going to the grave ;-)
> 
> ...


All true. I already put on a new strap.


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

NudeWrist said:


> Oh, I never set the date. With so many watches to cycle through, I never bother setting the date. Just the hands and I'm good to go.


 That is so funny. Ive been toying with the idea of not setting the dates, but I figured I would be to only one that skipped it. Wish there was a way to just make the date window go away.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

TonyDennison said:


> That is so funny. Ive been toying with the idea of not setting the dates, but I figured I would be to only one that skipped it. Wish there was a way to just make the date window go away.


You could.....buy a no-date watch?


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

I want one...How would that look on a Black Isofrane? Anyone have a pic?



lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16573640


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Davekaye90 said:


> You could.....buy a no-date watch?


I love the dot markers on the standard 1521. If they had a no date with the dots, I would buy one.


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

MaBr said:


> Now that's a nice upgrade! I really need to fit a black date wheel to my full lume. Good job!


hmmmmmmm


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

elvergun said:


> Are those marks similar (the severity and noticeability) to those made on a brushed stainless steel case?
> 
> I've polished a brushed surface to remove scratches (changing the look of the watch and/or a particular area, sure). Can the same be done to a bead blasted model if the scratches get out of hand?


If the polish is done right, it will look nickel


----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Strange, I thought I already responded to this. I love the dot markers and do not like that baton markers, so this wouldnt work for me.



Davekaye90 said:


> You could.....buy a no-date watch?


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

TonyDennison said:


> That is so funny. Ive been toying with the idea of not setting the dates, but I figured I would be to only one that skipped it. Wish there was a way to just make the date window go away.


I prefer no date, but at least there's no cyclops.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

NudeWrist said:


> I prefer no date, but at least there's no cyclops.


True. Cyclopsi are for sissies


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

TonyDennison said:


> True. Cyclopsi are for sissies


Or old people like me. I have many Squale with date windows... can't see any of them.

Wearing a no date, today. Kind of wish all watches came with a no date option.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen

could someone please affirm that the
K1521
Conic
is the correct replacement glass for my vintage 1521 fat case?
Thank you ub advance for all your help!
Kindest
Marc


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

From left to right... 40 years of 1521 development..


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Just now received a *new* 1521 blasted blue from an eBay seller. Upon inspection, I noticed what looks like a water stain on the top side of the leather strap. Is this just a vagary of the tanning process or an actual defect/stain?

Attaching a photo of the spot and two more showing the underside and the other half of the strap which look pristine. Any input appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

NudeWrist said:


> Just now received a *new* 1521 blasted blue from an eBay seller. Upon inspection, I noticed what looks like a water stain on the top side of the leather strap. Is this just a vagary of the tanning process or an actual defect/stain?
> 
> Attaching a photo of the spot and two more showing the underside and the other half of the strap which look pristine. Any input appreciated. Thanks!


Looks like a tanning defect to me.

Try applying some Saphir leather balm. Will make the strap super supple, offer some water resistance, and get rid of that mark.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Was toying with the idea of selling this one but now I've changed my mind. This is one of the very limited 1521s from around 7 years ago produced only for Japan that has a glossy dial. Squale has only done matte dials in the past for these so it is extremely unique that they did this in high gloss. It also has an inverted handset, domed crystal, and bi color bezel.


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Looks like a tanning defect to me.
> 
> Try applying some Saphir leather balm. Will make the strap super supple, offer some water resistance, and get rid of that mark.


Thanks. I didn't have any Saphir, but found some Pecard leather moisturizer. The stain's not completely gone, but that took care of most of it. I imagine it will naturally darken as it's worn and time passes.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Squale Marmite...









Are you a lover or a hater of the script?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 16624729
> 
> 
> Was toying with the idea of selling this one but now I've changed my mind. This is one of the very limited 1521s from around 7 years ago produced only for Japan that has a glossy dial. Squale has only done matte dials in the past for these so it is extremely unique that they did this in high gloss. It also has an inverted handset, domed crystal, and bi color bezel.


It is darn nice with those specs!!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Squale Marmite...
> View attachment 16627254
> 
> 
> ...


hi Gerard

now that it’s obsolete, somehow i miss it, and then there is the connotation of Blancpain watches who sported the logo on the flank...
maybe it will turn even into something valuable over time...


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Squale Marmite...
> View attachment 16627254
> 
> 
> Are you a lover or a hater of the script?


I love it. I have one with, one without. TBH, it not very apparent when you actually see it in hand. Once worn, it's very difficult to see unless you extend your arm and twist your wrist. Too much was made of it!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet it makes a come back on an LE at some point...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

I like the signed case. I don't mind it without of course but I do like it. It just so happens that the 3 Squales I have all don't have it. OH well


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I like that my 50ATM Super doesn't have it. It's just not necessary. The dial already says Squale twice, that's not enough? 

That and the sapphire bezel insert are what pushed me to get the Super over that KMZiZ when it showed up on Reddit a little while back. I was kind of astounded when that showed up at all, and then sat for awhile. I guess people just don't know what they are. Squale made 35 of them I think around 2015. Insanely rare.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

NudeWrist said:


> Thanks. I didn't have any Saphir, but found some Pecard leather moisturizer. The stain's not completely gone, but that took care of most of it. I imagine it will naturally darken as it's worn and time passes.
> View attachment 16625993


Can confirm, I rarely wear mine on the leather and the leather is showing some love. My 2 cents, embrace the mark and wear the hell out of it, you’ll forget it was even there!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Essemme 300...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 16624729
> 
> 
> Was toying with the idea of selling this one but now I've changed my mind. This is one of the very limited 1521s from around 7 years ago produced only for Japan that has a glossy dial. Squale has only done matte dials in the past for these so it is extremely unique that they did this in high gloss. It also has an inverted handset, domed crystal, and bi color bezel.


One of my regrets that I didn't buy a 1521 when the quartered bezels were still available - nobody does a coloured bezel like Squale.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gerard Jones said:


> Essemme 300...
> View attachment 16629856


Anyone able to share the history of this one? Seems to have just popped up all of a sudden … but I think someone here knows better. Thanks!


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Digging my Squale today
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Anyone able to share the history of this one? Seems to have just popped up all of a sudden … but I think someone here knows better. Thanks!


It's a short history. Released a few months back. Mine is #25 of 30. Produced by Squale for Stefano Mazzariol (known for his deep connection with the vintage Rolex market) of Vintage Watches in Italy.

While I have mistakenly claimed it is the Tribute case, Fabio at Squale says it is not. Both are unique.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Happy Weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

I like ‘Squale’ on the case


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Pretty stoked on this 1521 that frankly just doesn't get enough wrist time. TBH have had a hard time settling on a rubber strap I like for this. First world problems.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Happy Squale Sunday folks...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Onda Laguna on Blu Shark Alpha shark slim today


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Not worn a Squale for a few weeks, glad I am today.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That one looks great! 

I really like the sub 39 case. 

Like the one above I’d love to see a classic diver dial in there, but a little bolder. Like the diamond or triangle at 12, rectangles at 3-6-9 and circles at 1-2-4-5-7-8-10-11. And C3 or BGW9 lume. 

And with the Squale/Blancpain connection I’d be cool with it. 

Original? Nah. 

But oh so good. 

Essentially something like the MKII Stingray 2, but in a much sleeker case. 

Seems they put out new versions often enough that perhaps one can hope 

(Or maybe such a version exists and I don’t know about It, which is entirely likely! )

Special WUS Divers Editon?!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It's Tritium Tuesday...

Let's see those old Squales!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

happy Tritium Tuesday!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Received a new crown, crown tube, and seals from Squale. Time to get this older model water ready again!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

One to keep and one to sell....what would you do?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

NudeWrist said:


> One to keep and one to sell....what would you do?


I'd keep the top one, and sell the bottom one.

What was your plan?


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> What was your plan?


Just paring back the collection a bit. Similar watches, I just can't decide which one I like more.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Chronometer...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Gerard Jones said:


> I'd keep the top one, and sell the bottom one.
> 
> What was your plan?


this


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

NudeWrist said:


> One to keep and one to sell....what would you do?
> View attachment 16645511
> 
> View attachment 16645513


Top one is my preference as well.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The invisible (Squale) man...









I totally disappear... if I walk past a green bush planted in sand... that has black watches hanging on it. I'm a master of disguise, me.


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Squale doesn't seem to get a lot of love on WUS... I like plenty of their models though


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GConn said:


> Squale doesn't seem to get a lot of love on WUS... I like plenty of their models though


That blue T-183 looks great! 

I love the blue highlights and strong tool watch vibes. 

I’d be curious to check one out for sure. Seems its about the same size as the classic 1521s I think? Which I believe wear a bit better than specs indicate from what I’ve read. 

How do you like it?


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> That blue T-183 looks great!
> 
> I love the blue highlights and strong tool watch vibes.
> 
> ...


 I think it's a bit thicker, but that's about it. The dial colour is also muted, so it gives a quite different feel overall. 

I also had the chance to see the new orange version with dlc case....that was great looking too!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Long time I was trying to get blue 50 Atmos and finally got it from sale forum. Very comfortable on blown leather strap, and looks and comfortable on fine shark mesh as well.
In person it's looks even better . Ready for summer time )))


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I really want to see more real world pictures of the 1521 chronometer


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GConn said:


> I think it's a bit thicker, but that's about it. The dial colour is also muted, so it gives a quite different feel overall.
> 
> I also had the chance to see the new orange version with dlc case....that was great looking too!


Cool thanks! 

I like the dark grey look overall.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

vladg said:


> Long time I was trying to get blue 50 Atmos and finally got it from sale forum. Very comfortable on blown leather strap, and looks and comfortable on fine shark mesh as well.
> In person it's looks even better . Ready for summer time )))
> 
> View attachment 16650056


Very nice!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> I really want to see more real world pictures of the 1521 chronometer


Here is a pic I took. I think its in the real world, but... how can you tell? Not sure I want to discuss the Matrix again.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> I really want to see more real world pictures of the 1521 chronometer


Here is another I took in the real world, but amazingly you can see the other side too...


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> I'd keep the top one, and sell the bottom one.





Dark Overlord said:


> this





Davekaye90 said:


> Top one is my preference as well.


So that's 3 for the Originale and 0 for the Militaire in my unofficial poll. No love for the 1545 Militaire?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I have no experience with the 1545, so had no idea the one I selected as a keeper was the original. It was purely on aesthetics. The date window on the original has an outline, whereas the other does not - I dislike date windows (as I cant see the date) but if they must be there, they must have an outline. And the outlined hour lume looks way better too, IMO; as do the longer seconds lines.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

office camouflage

hope to be as invisible as Gerard😎


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> I have no experience with the 1545, so had no idea the one I selected as a keeper was the original. It was purely on aesthetics. The date window on the original has an outline, whereas the other does not - I dislike date windows (as I cant see the date) but if they must be there, they must have an outline. And the outlined hour lume looks way better too, IMO; as do the longer seconds lines.


The model is called "Originale", not to imply it's vintage. It's an exclusive to Long Island Watch co., which doesn't carry the other 1545 models. They are only available elsewhere.

There are aspects of the Originale I prefer and aspects of the Militaire I prefer. But, since I'm not TGV, I can't pick & choose and design my own Squale.😀 Right now, I'm leaning toward keeping the Originale.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

NudeWrist said:


> The model is called "Originale", not to imply it's vintage. It's an exclusive to Long Island Watch co., which doesn't carry the other 1545 models. They are only available elsewhere.
> 
> There are aspects of the Originale I prefer and aspects of the Militaire I prefer. But, since I'm not TGV, I can't pick & choose and design my own Squale.😀 Right now, I'm leaning toward keeping the Originale.


Squale does custom orders with a minimum order count of 500. Another watch forum did a custom run a few years back of their own design.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Caltex88 said:


> Squale does custom orders with a minimum order count of 500. Another watch forum did a custom run a few years back of their own design.


One of the members posted it here before… I hope they repost because it was sweet.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

only have a pair but i am impressed with the quality. Funky too!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16654702
> only have a pair but i am impressed with the quality. Funky too!


I think that's the first Squalerai I've seen in the wild.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

sunkist onda was back on stock as of this afternoon


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Can anyone elaborate on the lume of a Squale, and provide comparison?

Thanks,

Matty


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

mattybumpkin said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the lume of a Squale, and provide comparison?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matty


I can only comment on the type of lume the 50ATM Super and Onda models use (the markers and hands look identical, so presumably they are). It's _terrible. _The worst ever lume I've seen from a diver was what the Aevig Huldra V1 I had, which might as well not even had any at all. The Super is at least better than that, but _barely. _You can see it in a totally dark room, but it's incredibly dim, and I'm only able to make out the "T" markers at 6, 9, and 12, and the hands. You might be able to excuse the markers simply because there's so little surface area, but the hands are really bad as well. 

Of my current divers, the "Baby Blue Hole" Seiko mod is easily the strongest, then there's a big drop to the 63MAS which has the newer style, crappy Seiko "blob" lume, then the black Zodiac and Oris which are fairly similar, then the teal Zodiac, and finally the Squale well down at the bottom.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

mattybumpkin said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the lume of a Squale, and provide comparison?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matty


Depends on the watch and its age. New much better that old. Buckshot much better than applied battons. Squale are not lume monsters, but if charged, they will help you see the time when you climb out of your tent at 4am for a pee.
Pics below are within a min of full charge. Fall off is quick after that, but holds faintly for at least 6hrs.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the lume info, it is appreciated!


----------



## morert4 (Jun 17, 2014)

garydusa said:


> Whadoyoumean it’s not April 31st???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Pepsi Squale! Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morert4 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wore mine yesterday, but a pic from last week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

mattybumpkin said:


> Can anyone elaborate on the lume of a Squale, and provide comparison?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matty


On a 6 month old Sub 39 Arabic numeral I would say it is not great. Compared to Seiko you will be disappointed. It does work, but I will say it’s the only thing I do not like about the watch. I’ve even considered sending it out to be re-limed with C3 because I like every other aspect Of the watch so much. C3 and a sapphire or ceramic bezel insert (instead of mineral glass) would have made the watch 9/10 for me. That said, I have never not been able to tell the time nor have I sctratched the bezel, I just think for this kind of money they could have done better.


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

New here so I’ll post some pics


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Dgf said:


> New here so I’ll post some pics


Welcome 🙂


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I dont have a favourite Squale in my box. If I had to sell all but one, I'd struggle to make the choice. But if forced, I'd probably keep the most flexible (a watch as perfect in the sea as it is in the pub or under a suit cuff for work) it would be the Essemme...








What would you select from your collection as the one keeper if you were forced to choose?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Dgf said:


> New here so I’ll post some pics


Anyone taking a wrist shot in the produce aisle - is our kind of people... Welcome brother!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Schizophrenic 1521: woke up this morning convinced she is an Elgin


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> I dont have a favourite Squale in my box. If I had to sell all but one, I'd struggle to make the choice. But if forced, I'd probably keep the most flexible (a watch as perfect in the sea as it is in the pub or under a suit cuff for work) it would be the Essemme...
> View attachment 16659917
> 
> What would you select from your collection as the one keeper if you were forced to choose?


That is a tough tough question.... most probably my first Squale - the fat FF96 pvd... or the militare?? Oh my


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

New member to the forum but not to watches - been collecting watch’s since was 10. Nothing exciting other than a Longines opposition which had for 18th.

Recently bought a Squale 1521 Classic Black Polished - got the dealer to swap out stock rubber strap for Squale 'Heritage Homage' (lovely rubber) strap. I'm totally in love with this watch, significantly more comfortable than the other quality watch Longines. 

Photos.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Go big, or go home...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wore my Squale for three weeks straight. Wanted to change my strap, but opted for this as a quick change.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Lovely I was in 2 minds as to get blue or black, went with later as I felt blue was more summer but might have been wrong. What strap have you got on it?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jamesiowuk said:


> Lovely I was in 2 minds as to get blue or black, went with later as I felt blue was more summer but might have been wrong. What strap have you got on it?


You’re not wrong. I hardly wear my blue 1521 in the winter, just don’t feel it. Now that it’s coming to summer it’s on my wrist constantly. I want to wear it more in the winter but on a tropic rubber it screams summer for me!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jamesiowuk said:


> Lovely I was in 2 minds as to get blue or black, went with later as I felt blue was more summer but might have been wrong. What strap have you got on it?


Thanks! Just a grey cloth quick release strap.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Always smitten with the polished case (and everyrhing else) about the squalematic


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't put this one away


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

New to the family...
06 of 60


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Took a family picture of my Squales today. Do I have a problem? Maybe...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> Took a family picture of my Squales today. Do I have a problem? Maybe...


Love the 2002 and the Micro 👏


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

New strap for summer...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

MaBr said:


> Took a family picture of my Squales today. Do I have a problem? Maybe...
> View attachment 16687392


weren’t there much more last time you shared them🕵🏻‍♂️


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> weren’t there much more last time you shared them🕵🏻‍♂️


There might have been. 😊 I think I had 12 at one point if I'm not mistaken. With unlimited resources I'd have them all! 😁


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Summydad1 said:


> I don’t know why Squale gets so much hate. I am very pleased with the over all quality for the $.


Nice pick up. I've always like that version. I think they get internet hate because of their rolex knockoff line but I still like them because of their value and heritage.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Munks337 said:


> Nice pick up. I've always like that version. I think they get internet hate because of their rolex knockoff line but I still like them because of their value and heritage.


Agreed and thank you. They have some really cool colors and are fun to wear.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Munks337 said:


> Nice pick up. I've always like that version. I think they get internet hate because of their rolex knockoff line but I still like them because of their value and heritage.


Yeah, I think Squale gets unfairly maligned due to the 1545, which has overshadowed their heritage of making cases for some seriously impressive names before getting into the watch biz themselves. I think of it sort of like the Porsche Macan and Cayenne. Porsche exists and is still able to make cars at all because of its SUV lines. A Porsche purist may hate them, but there would be no 911 today without them.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

6/60


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> View attachment 16696089
> 
> 6/60


I love that bracelet on your 60th regal edition!!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Some people hate the MilTat Engineer. But it comes with fantastic spring bars, is easy to adjust, is finished really well, and I find it way more comfortable than mesh. It's getting harder to find them now, so I'm slowly switching from mesh to MilTat SE.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Some people hate the MilTat Engineer. But it comes with fantastic spring bars, is easy to adjust, is finished really well, and I find it way more comfortable than mesh. It's getting harder to find them now, so I'm slowly switching from mesh to MilTat SE.


I had 50 ATMOS and I didn't like the mesh bracelet because it pulled out my arm hair. I never thought to put it on a engineer. I like that combo.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Great photography guys. Keep it up.
Thanks


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

leadbelly2550 said:


> 2002a


I love wearing my 2002, such a fantastic design.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> I love wearing my 2002, such a fantastic design.


i'm with you on that. when I bought it, the Squale Matic also appealed to me. The dials are too similar for me to want both, and this one ultimately spoke to me more. Had it pressure-tested a few months ago, I'll be at the beach and in the water a lot this summer. 

Unfortunately, the OEM strap was too short, and tropic-style straps feel a little thin for the case - functionally fine, more of a visual mismatch for me. This strap, a Helm RS2, an Isofrane look-alike made from synthetic FKM rubber, has been a perfect fit. I could see getting another one in orange for contrast. can't swallow the high cost of Isofrane, which I'm sure would be excellent with this watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blinging it with the dark blue matic


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Family, Squale watches, Land Rovers... thats pretty much my life...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

any news or rumors about the upcoming MM collaboration with our beloved Squale brand??


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Family, Squale watches, Land Rovers... thats pretty much my life...
> View attachment 16711134


Dear Gerard
So tell us, in which direction will the new orientation of your Squale collection go?
curious
Marc


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Dear Gerard
> So tell us, in which direction will the new orientation of your Squale collection go?
> curious
> Marc


Just following my heart, really, Marc.

The more I've worn my Arancia, the less I have loved black cases. So all PVD are out.

The more I've worn my Essemme, the more I have fallen for that case style. So, while I shunned it when released, I have (thanks to some decent chap) found and bought a Tribute for under retail price. I still think the knife was a daft addition, and the huge box is unnecessary and adds yet more to the cost. But The more I looked at the Tribute, the more I liked its odd Squale charm. And that asymmetric case... they really should make more!

I am also focused on finding two Unicorns... an original Squale Master in mint condition and a black P&C Master.

Just drifting along really. But keeping the collection down to a small well loved scale.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> any news or rumors about the upcoming MM collaboration with our beloved Squale brand??


Will find out in 24hrs. 😃

When I first heard about the release, I was hoping for a modern Master type spec 1521.

But the more I think about it, the more I think it will be something along the lines of a ceramic coated Galeazzi case piece.

I'm not really a fan of that, so I hope I'm wrong. 😅

What do you think is coming?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Will find out in 24hrs. 😃
> 
> When I first heard about the release, I was hoping for a modern Master type spec 1521.
> 
> ...


Well, i choose my words wisely, since your earlier post about your new focus for your collection, fills me with awe and inspiration. Coming also from the 1521 angle, the older cases didn’t play a prominent role on my wishlist so far and i have let great vintage pieces slip by simply because of the blinders i wore. This sentence should have started with: congratulations on finding a Tribute for a decent price!!
And congrats on that Mazzariol, even though i am still hoping to see one in real life to properly judge the interaction of hands and markers…
The Polipetto dials are also highly collectible, and to be honest, it ranks a tad bit higher on my wishlist than the Tribute, but with current market price, i leave these to others.
The MM though, with all the history, should be, has to be, a 1521 case: no pvd, no helium valve, no extras, an indicative serial number would be good, an ordonance number would even be better - no submarine model required, no knife either (also just because i don’t know how to get it past customs) - a simple toolwatch with a special name on the dial!
Ha, did i mention holes for the spingbars? ) wishlist complete…

good luck with the page&cooper!!! Should i spot something i will let you know!

guess we will share all our thoughts tomorrow once the shark is out of the aquarium
Best, m


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Tomorrow eve should be interesting.

It won't be what I want, but I hope it's something I didn't expect, and would love to wear, and pass on to my kids.

But my fingers are crossed it could look like this...








I know it won't... but if it had a crown at 4, that would be my dream Squale right there!


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)

Some unseasonably cool weather here in the Northeast allowed a little leather back in the watch game.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks good. Great price. Too tall...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Looks good. Great price. Too tall...
> View attachment 16715327


I think it looks awesome! Where did you find this?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> I think it looks awesome! Where did you find this?


Gnomon leaked it. Its all over insta.

17mm tall, though.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Excited👍🏻🥂


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> Gnomon leaked it. Its all over insta.
> 
> 17mm tall, though.


The same case as the Drass Galeazzi then?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Gnomon leaked it. Its all over insta.
> 
> 17mm tall, though.


17mm is the same as the vintage FF96 and the Drass Galeazzi and they wear great so I'm not worried. Do you know what the price will be?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

The FF wears great, thats true


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> 17mm is the same as the vintage FF96 and the Drass Galeazzi and they wear great so I'm not worried. Do you know what the price will be?


Gnomon leaked this morning, then retracted the link to purchase. I cant remember exactly, but do remember thinking 'wow, that's good value'.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

According to Squale mothership official countdown it’s too early to share all this by gnomon🤪 surprise spoiler de luxe
And nothing on the squale web site either….


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> According to Squale mothership official countdown it’s too early to share all this by gnomon🤪 surprise spoiler de luxe
> And nothing on the squale web site either….


Someone will get a slap, for sure.

I really wish this Master was a modern interpretation of the original. That was such a beautiful watch.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Hahah - gnomon is in for a lashing )

anyway - it’s really exciting to see how squale is putting a lot of effort in this: if I am not mistaken we see a sandwich dial🤩 thats a great feature (even if coming from a different brand initially)…. 
the hour hands seem to big - almost indistinguishable from the minute which might proof troublesome under water…. 
and I love the net Bund Diver bezel…. Once your bottle is beyond 15bar you should be on your way up, unrelated to the remaining time on your bezel markings…
Springbar holes?? Please say yes 😎


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Hahah - gnomon is in for a lashing )
> 
> anyway - it’s really exciting to see how squale is putting a lot of effort in this: if I am not mistaken we see a sandwich dial🤩 thats a great feature (even if coming from a different brand initially)….
> the hour hands seem to big - almost indistinguishable from the minute which might proof troublesome under water….
> ...


Spring bar holes and brushed case. Hell yes!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Tomorrow eve should be interesting.
> 
> It won't be what I want, but I hope it's something I didn't expect, and would love to wear, and pass on to my kids.
> 
> ...


Gerard:
Saw this on IG and i had a gasping attack🤩


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Gerard:
> Saw this on IG and i had a gasping attack🤩


Yeah... one of many Masters to die for.

I have actually sent this pic to Squale a few months ago. Would sell like hot cakes to the hungry.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Yeah... one of many Masters to die for.
> 
> I have actually sent this pic to Squale a few months ago. Would sell like hot cakes to the hungry.


Please no, my wallet can't take anymore! 😄


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Brushed case is very cool, but I can't with the case height.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Interesting!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Oops I did it….


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Oops I did it….


Congrats.

One in one out? Or are you hoarding them Squales?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Congrats.
> 
> One in one out? Or are you hoarding them Squales?


Gerard, please talk some sense into me…

yeah, i think i will let some of them go - bit undecided about my collection definition fine tuning yet….


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> Oops I did it….


Me to, it was way too good to pass. It looks fantastic and it's got all the details right. I'll probably put mine on a orange Isofrane, that'll be killer for summer.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> 17mm tall


It is too tall, this should look great on a nato but....


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Munks337 said:


> It is too tall, this should look great on a nato but....


Seriously, *no one *needs a 1200m watch. Literally not one person. I'm always annoyed by what otherwise would be really cool dive watches that are ruined by stupid, pointless levels of water resistance.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Seriously, *no one *needs a 1200m watch.


Are any of these actually going to MM divers? Or is it all marketing spin?

How hard can it be to make a special dive watch?

Google search Squale Master. Or check out #Squalemaster on insta. If they released something modern in a 1521 with gloss dial, enamel bezel and good lume... I'd drop £2k with a smile on my face. Yes; really.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Squale had a COSC-Certified 1521 on the website a few weeks ago, with applied indices, etc.Now it seems to be gone, and to have been replaced by a COSC 1521 with a printed dial. Can anyone comment on this? I had my sights set on the model with the applied index features. I think a few folks here already have that watch.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

marchitecture said:


> Gerard:
> Saw this on IG and i had a gasping attack🤩
> 
> View attachment 16715503


That’s gorgeous…


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

bellbrass said:


> Squale had a COSC-Certified 1521 on the website a few weeks ago, with applied indices, etc.Now it seems to be gone, and to have been replaced by a COSC 1521 with a printed dial. Can anyone comment on this? I had my sights set on the model with the applied index features. I think a few folks here already have that watch.


Interesting. 

I had heard rumours there were only 100 of the applied indici 1521 made. 

I assumed this was due to the order of cosc movements, but I guess that was just the volume of dials ordered.

A shame. Its one of my never sell favourites.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Quite contradictory what is shown vs. written on the official site:
Images still show the silver encircled indicies, yet in the description they state: printed
Which one is it?

and yes: it would be interesting if the MM gets a batch of these watches???🤿


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

marchitecture said:


> Quite contradictory what is shown vs. written on the official site:
> Images still show the silver encircled indicies, yet in the description they state: printed
> Which one is it?
> 
> and yes: it would be interesting if the MM gets a batch of these watches???🤿


I agree; very confusing... but the watches on the Squale website look different to me than the ones I saw a month ago. They don't look like true applied indices. The price listed is the same as the price I remember for the first batch of COSC-certified 1521s, though.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

^^^ I think that watch is no longer available.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

bellbrass said:


> ^^^ I think that watch is no longer available.


Squale says there is a mistake on their site. There are COSC with applied indicies available. 

The on site photography is pretty lame. Done to avoid refections etc. But it also makes the pics look dead flat. So hard to see the indicies.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Gerard Jones said:


> Squale says there is a mistake on their site. There are COSC with applied indicies available.
> 
> The on site photography is pretty lame. Done to avoid refections etc. But it also makes the pics look dead flat. So hard to see the indicies.


I hope you are correct; I think the applied indices looked great. Did Squale tell you that directly (about the availability of the COSC 1521 w/ applied indices)?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

bellbrass said:


> I hope you are correct; I think the applied indices looked great. Did Squale tell you that directly (about the availability of the COSC 1521 w/ applied indices)?


A friend passed on confirmation direct from SqCh.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Travellin’ in high places Guv’nor


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Manage a trois?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Very much liking the red and the chronometer - ever tried a Zeno bracelet with the fitted endlinks on any of those 1521s? I'm assuming its the same case as the Army Diver but maybe not. Wonder if someone like WatchGecko could be persuaded to make a fitted end link to suit some of their bracelets ... nice BOR perhaps....

Seeing as how the sun is out up north here I'm blinging it today a little...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope, never tried the Zeno.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

A couple, humble 20 and 30 atmos


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Very nice all - I do believe a Squale will be my next watch purchase. Their colors look great/ different from other makers. I'm transitioning rom an almost exclusively Seiko collection, so time for some diversity, ha. I understand that they are one of Squale's more humble offerings - but any reviews/ advise/ detractors on the simple 1545, or other compelling advise to aim higher for my first Squale?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Of all the Squale out there, the only QC issues I hear about is with 1545. Seem to be the odd problem with bezel action (too loose or too tight) or crown/stem issues (grindy feel - probably due to alignment). You will be one of just a few unlucky folk if you do get problems, but I would choose a good supportive local AD just in case. Makes life a lot easier.

I have never heard anything bad regarding 1521, 2002a, or Matic. My collection of these three are all perfect.

The 1521 is probably the most comfortable, and most 'Squale' case. If you can afford one, this is a great starting point.

The Sub39 is also great. But suits a flatter wrist, due to the longer straighter lugs. A non issue if you have a 7.25inch+ wrist.

There is a fairly buoyant used market. And most Squale folk I have ever bought from are honest and pleasant to deal with.

Don't let what I said about the 1545 put you off. Most watches in this price zone have occasional issues like this. Use a good AD, not just the cheapest.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Seriously, *no one *needs a 1200m watch. Literally not one person. I'm always annoyed by what otherwise would be really cool dive watches that are ruined by stupid, pointless levels of water resistance.


Of course they don't, most people don't even need a dive watch at all but they still wear them because they are super cool. I don't consider this ruined at all, it's a perfect homage to the vintage MM in a FF96 bund case and if you don't like that just buy one of the million versions of the 1521 or Matic that's available. There's something for everyone to enjoy. 🤷

I personally love this release and I own a FF96 so I know that it'll wear great (for me) despite the crazy dimensions on paper and my skinny wrist.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hmh said:


> Very nice all - I do believe a Squale will be my next watch purchase. Their colors look great/ different from other makers. I'm transitioning rom an almost exclusively Seiko collection, so time for some diversity, ha. I understand that they are one of Squale's more humble offerings - but any reviews/ advise/ detractors on the simple 1545, or other compelling advise to aim higher for my first Squale?


Get a 50ATM. No offense to 1545 owners, but there are better Submariner homages if that's what you want. The 1521 is a Squale watch, not a Rolex copy.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This looks great, did you do something to the old to make it look that way?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Craustin1 said:


> This looks great, did you do something to the old to make it look that way?


No, it's just old an used. The hands are NOS and the dial has the lume scraped off for some unknown reasons. Not the best shape but I like it. 😊


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Gerard Jones said:


> View attachment 16720002
> 
> 
> Manage a trois?


Nice Squales!!
If you don't mind, does the 1521 COSC run a little fast or slow? I've found that all of the Sellita COSC watches I've had ran slow.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

MaBr said:


> Of course they don't, most people don't even need a dive watch at all but they still wear them because they are super cool. I don't consider this ruined at all, it's a perfect homage to the vintage MM in a FF96 bund case and if you don't like that just buy one of the million versions of the 1521 or Matic that's available. There's something for everyone to enjoy. 🤷
> 
> I personally love this release and I own a FF96 so I know that it'll wear great (for me) despite the crazy dimensions on paper and my skinny wrist.


The fade on that PVD looks awesome. Very nice.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Of all the Squale out there, the only QC issues I hear about is with 1545. Seem to be the odd problem with bezel action (too loose or too tight) or crown/stem issues (grindy feel - probably due to alignment). You will be one of just a few unlucky folk if you do get problems, but I would choose a good supportive local AD just in case. Makes life a lot easier.
> 
> I have never heard anything bad regarding 1521, 2002a, or Matic. My collection of these three are all perfect.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info! Definitely appreciate the info!


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Davekaye90 said:


> Get a 50ATM. No offense to 1545 owners, but there are better Submariner homages if that's what you want. The 1521 is a Squale watch, not a Rolex copy.


Thanks for the info! Re: the 1545’s being somewhat of a generic Rolex homage - on the whole o agree w/ you completely, (and I’m really not a Rolex guy). What caught my eye however was the 1545-Ferrovia, that flips that a bit. Still worth considering a 50ATM as well. Thanks!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

bellbrass said:


> Nice Squales!!
> If you don't mind, does the 1521 COSC run a little fast or slow? I've found that all of the Sellita COSC watches I've had ran slow.


Hard for me to say. I wear a different watch every day, so have not had the cosc wound and running for long enough to really tell.

It is quite odd for a watch (especially a COSC) to be regulated slow.

Do you live somewhere with high temperatures? As this can cause slow running.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

bellbrass said:


> Nice Squales!!
> If you don't mind, does the 1521 COSC run a little fast or slow? I've found that all of the Sellita COSC watches I've had ran slow.


It's an SW330 and not a 200, but the COSC Sellita in my Chris Ward runs phenomenally well, within +/- 1.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

😍


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> 😍
> 
> 
> View attachment 16722134


awesome pirate smurf haha


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's an SW330 and not a 200, but the COSC Sellita in my Chris Ward runs phenomenally well, within +/- 1.


If it's a Sellita in the Squale, then it would be a SW300, correct? The SW330 is a GMT movement.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sw200


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Gerard Jones said:


> Sw200


I was hoping for a COSC-grade SW300. But yes, the watches I've had with a COSC SW200 have all been 3-8 spd slow. None have run fast.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

bellbrass said:


> I was hoping for a COSC-grade SW300. But yes, the watches I've had with a COSC SW200 have all been 3-8 spd slow. None have run fast.


 I can imagine if I were a pilot, squad commander, or some other time critical job, I would need such accuracy. And I'd probably buy something 'proper'.

But I'm a decorator. And just don't need that sort of accuracy. And if I did, I'd buy a cheap quartz.

For me, at this price point, the SW200 is fine. And all of mine 'seem' to run slightly fast. But I can't be sure.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

Gerard Jones said:


> I can imagine if I were a pilot, squad commander, or some other time critical job, I would need such accuracy. And I'd probably buy something 'proper'.
> 
> But I'm a decorator. And just don't need that sort of accuracy. And if I did, I'd buy a cheap quartz.
> 
> For me, at this price point, the SW200 is fine. And all of mine 'seem' to run slightly fast. But I can't be sure.


Right; I wonder why all of mine have run a bit slow. Then again, I've only owned 3 with Sellita movements. And...all of the ETA COSC watches I've had have run slightly fast. So I'm wondering if it's a Sellita thing.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

bellbrass said:


> If it's a Sellita in the Squale, then it would be a SW300, correct? The SW330 is a GMT movement.


Yeah, I have a Chris Ward Sealander GMT with a COSC movement. Haven't had any COSC SW200s, but my COSC STP in my Zodiac runs around -3 or so.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

Summer, cicadas and Squale 🌞


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

gerard-style bracelet👍🏻


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> gerard-style bracelet👍🏻


The real MM!

🙌


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Great pieces!


----------



## jnabeel (Jan 18, 2019)

What Squale would you recommend is a good entry point to the brand?



AlphaWolf777 said:


> This morning I received my Squale 20 Atmos Classic ref. Y1545 and I took many pictures of it. I got to thinking that I wanted to start a thread where all Squale owners (of any type of their watches) can come here and post pictures of them and discuss them, since no prior thread exists and their company has been receiving an extraordinarily large amount of new interest lately (thankfully).
> 
> I'll start it off:
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

jnabeel said:


> What Squale would you recommend is a good entry point to the brand?


Hi 
I am new member on here but not too watches but i would say the 1521 models - it's one of the most comfortable watch i have owned and seems to be something for everyone in terms of design colour ways.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

jnabeel said:


> What Squale would you recommend is a good entry point to the brand?


Buy a used 1521, they are super affordable and real Squale DNA.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

jnabeel said:


> What Squale would you recommend is a good entry point to the brand?


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

jnabeel said:


> What Squale would you recommend is a good entry point to the brand?


I'm more of a fan of the 60 atmos than the 50 atmos(1521) but own and enjoy both. The 50 atmos is smaller and most enjoy the more diminutive proportions. And despite the many different configurations, the standard blue seems to be a winner among most.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> I'm more of a fan of the 60 atmos than the 50 atmos(1521) but own and enjoy both. The 50 atmos is smaller and most enjoy the more diminutive proportions. And despite the many different configurations, the standard blue seems to be a winner among most.


The 60ATM Squalematics are definitely stunning, I remain forever envious of people that can pull them off. They're just way too big for me.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Arancia black-out..


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

New in! 1521 which had the domed sapphire from en bicolor-series installed by a previous owner. I really like this one!


----------



## jnabeel (Jan 18, 2019)

MaBr said:


> New in! 1521 which had the domed sapphire from en bicolor-series installed by a previous owner. I really like this one!
> View attachment 16726631
> 
> View attachment 16726627
> ...


Good looking watch! I love the way the orange strap works with this!


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

MaBr said:


> New in! 1521 which had the domed sapphire from en bicolor-series installed by a previous owner. I really like this one!
> View attachment 16726631
> 
> View attachment 16726627
> ...


Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

MaBr said:


> New in! 1521 which had the domed sapphire from en bicolor-series installed by a previous owner. I really like this one!
> View attachment 16726631
> 
> View attachment 16726627
> ...


Bi color bezels have the glossy dial! I think that's what you're missing with this one.


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

MaBr said:


> New in! 1521 which had the domed sapphire from en bicolor-series installed by a previous owner. I really like this one!
> View attachment 16726631
> 
> View attachment 16726627
> ...





MaBr said:


> New in! 1521 which had the domed sapphire from en bicolor-series installed by a previous owner. I really like this one!


Looks good.Love the orange strap on, is the real iso frame?


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Gerard Jones said:


> Arancia black-out..
> View attachment 16726176


Saw this in person and loved it. I don't even like orange watches !


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


New to looking at Squale. What model is this one and does anyone know if they still produce it? Thanks! Love the color here.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

That is a fine example of a 1521, (50 ATM). Great looking piece!


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> Bi color bezels have the glossy dial! I think that's what you're missing with this one.


I didn't know that a glossy dial even existed on the 1521. It would be cool to get a hold of one. Do you think that Squale still have them?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

jamesiowuk said:


> Looks good.Love the orange strap on, is the real iso frame?


Thanks! No, this is the one from Borealis. 😊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

MaBr said:


> I didn't know that a glossy dial even existed on the 1521. It would be cool to get a hold of one. Do you think that Squale still have them?


Glossy dial with domed crystal.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🌊🦈


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

tynian16 said:


> New to looking at Squale. What model is this one and does anyone know if they still produce it? Thanks! Love the color here.


Yes, what Hmh said. This is a polished Blue 1521. They are readily available new or used. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

stevedssd said:


> Not worn a Squale for a few weeks, glad I am today.....


Which model is this? I love the look, especially the no date dial. Where can I get one?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a Sub 39 Abisso ii


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> That's a Sub 39 Abisso ii


Yes Gerard is correct as always, it was a limited edition of 50. The earlier Abisso one had a lovely light blue dial and was 40 pieces.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

With $92 to fill a fleeting tank of gas, I would say our non perishable squales are quite a bargain (and the bracelet a steal)


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Beautiful eye candy here guys - a 1521 is on my short list for sure. To those that own them, any advise re: polished vs blasted/ matte cases? From the photos I've seen, (have never seen a brushed case in the wild), the matte appears a bit "dull", paired w/ say a black dial. I would imagine it wouldn't pair well w/ a bracelet either. Anyone have any experience there?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hmh said:


> Beautiful eye candy here guys - a 1521 is on my short list for sure. To those that own them, any advise re: polished vs blasted/ matte cases? From the photos I've seen, (have never seen a brushed case in the wild), the matte appears a bit "dull", paired w/ say a black dial. I would imagine it wouldn't pair well w/ a bracelet either. Anyone have any experience there?


You could have any bracelet bead blasted to match if you wanted to. But yeah, it's going to look like a Sinn. If that's not your thing, don't get the matte version. I will say that my polished 50ATM has been surprisingly resistant to scratches. The very edge of the top of the bezel has picked up a few tiny nicks, but the actual case still looks totally clean to my eye.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmh said:


> ... I would imagine it wouldn't pair well w/ a bracelet either. Anyone have any experience there?



















Blasted Jurgen Monster Mesh.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Ooh. Two solid options for both camps there. Thanks!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## jnabeel (Jan 18, 2019)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 16733728


SQUALLY! That looks sweet on that NATO!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

jnabeel said:


> SQUALLY! That looks sweet on that NATO!


Squality, innit!


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My favorite, until I get another color squale matic


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## agustin_enriquez (Nov 22, 2021)

Hello guys. Pretty stoked with my 20 atmos. I was wondering about the longevity department. Has anybody had to change their seals? What's the process been like? I'm especially interested in the crown. Are the seals in it easily accessible for replacement?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Seals should be replaced at time of service. I'd do this every five years or so. Others will say you can push it to ten years. Depends how much you love your watch really.
Parts are easy to come by. No need to send to Squale. Just find a well respected watchmaker in your local region (a forum search will help here).


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Essemme 300...










Soon to be joined by a close relative... if it ever clears customs. 😅


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Essemme 300...
> 
> View attachment 16735141
> 
> ...


Excited 🥳


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Davekaye90 said:


> View attachment 16734461


Beautiful. I had not seen this squale matic before


----------



## agustin_enriquez (Nov 22, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Seals should be replaced at time of service. I'd do this every five years or so. Others will say you can push it to ten years. Depends how much you love your watch really.
> Parts are easy to come by. No need to send to Squale. Just find a well respected watchmaker in your local region (a forum search will help here).


Thanks, I'm still sort of wondering about the crown thing. Do you happen to know if the seals within the crown are easily replaceable? Or is it more of a new service = new crown kind of thing? Thanks!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

agustin_enriquez said:


> Thanks, I'm still sort of wondering about the crown thing. Do you happen to know if the seals within the crown are easily replaceable? Or is it more of a new service = new crown kind of thing? Thanks!


Crown only needs replacing if you have stripped the thread. So only a cheap rubber seal to be replaced at service if you have used the stem carefully.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Beautiful. I had not seen this squale matic before


It's not a Squalematic. The dial is very similar to the gray 60ATM Squalematic (there was also a blue one that was similar to the dark blue/black 60ATM) but it's the 1521 case, the Onda handset, and a sapphire bezel insert that's a little bit like the Sub-39 inserts. According to the AD I bought it from, Squale made a handful of these 50ATM "Super" prototypes, but decided not to go any further with them, not even as a limited run. I couldn't find any press on them ever being officially released. I thought initially that they were made in partnership with AWCo, since they had a few of them, but couldn't find anything on that. I think AWCo was just given some of them.

Personally I think Squale is crazy to not make these (and more variations) as higher tier 50ATM models for people who just can't pull off the 60ATM size, like myself. If they made one with a root beer dial similar to that Squalematic I'd buy it in a minute. But I guess they figure they are too similar.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Davekaye90 said:


> It's not a Squalematic. The dial is very similar to the gray 60ATM Squalematic (there was also a blue one that was similar to the dark blue/black 60ATM) but it's the 1521 case, the Onda handset, and a sapphire bezel insert that's a little bit like the Sub-39 inserts. According to the AD I bought it from, Squale made a handful of these 50ATM "Super" prototypes, but decided not to go any further with them, not even as a limited run. I couldn't find any press on them ever being officially released. I thought initially that they were made in partnership with AWCo, since they had a few of them, but couldn't find anything on that. I think AWCo was just given some of them.
> 
> Personally I think Squale is crazy to not make these (and more variations) as higher tier 50ATM models for people who just can't pull off the 60ATM size, like myself. If they made one with a root beer dial similar to that Squalematic I'd buy it in a minute. But I guess they figure they are too similar.
> 
> View attachment 16735657


I believe AWCo had two blue and one grey/black and Localtime in Cyprus had one of each. Not seen any others but that's not to say there weren't a handful more. Localtime had the following narrative 

“This is a watch that never made it to the Squale catalogue of watch models. It is one of a few variations of Ref. 1521 test-watches that were not considered further for mass production. These watches came to me directly from Squale, so there is no doubt about their authenticity. They were found during an office move in Milano and offered to me. Whether you call them test-models or prototypes, they are variations that were produced by Squale. I also have another one with a grey dial, listed separately. Since they never made it to production, these are pretty rare watches. All the photos are in natural light so you can enjoy the beautiful blue dial. Other than the camera photos, I also made some with my iPhone, holding the watch in the sun, so you can see how the colours are a little different depending on the camera and lighting conditions. Below you will find the specifications and further down I am listing some differences they have from the catalogue Ref. 1521 models. If I notice any other differences later, I will add them to the description. Any more questions, feel free to ask me.“

I agree it's a shame they didn't make more.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

stevedssd said:


> I agree it's a shame they didn't make more.


Totally. The bizarre looking Gnomon version with the Panerai Sub bezel, that gets 200? These never see production at all? I don't get it. Incidentally Gnomon is now nearing seven months of that watch being available, and probably has plenty of them left still. I imagine those are going to sit for quite awhile.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks- it is really sharp!!



Davekaye90 said:


> It's not a Squalematic. The dial is very similar to the gray 60ATM Squalematic (there was also a blue one that was similar to the dark blue/black 60ATM) but it's the 1521 case, the Onda handset, and a sapphire bezel insert that's a little bit like the Sub-39 inserts. According to the AD I bought it from, Squale made a handful of these 50ATM "Super" prototypes, but decided not to go any further with them, not even as a limited run. I couldn't find any press on them ever being officially released. I thought initially that they were made in partnership with AWCo, since they had a few of them, but couldn't find anything on that. I think AWCo was just given some of them.
> 
> Personally I think Squale is crazy to not make these (and more variations) as higher tier 50ATM models for people who just can't pull off the 60ATM size, like myself. If they made one with a root beer dial similar to that Squalematic I'd buy it in a minute. But I guess they figure they are too similar.
> 
> View attachment 16735657


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

down the shore in NJ


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Crazy Cajun said:


>


Congrats - love the yellow dial - it changes at every angle
(I bought the shiny version 🤓)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Meow Wolf Squale...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Brushed Matic/Thalassa...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> I absolutely love mine. The bezel is fantastic. I look forward to seeing how it ages.
> View attachment 16581995


1521 cosc. I’ve been astray for a while. Applied indeces too!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

I've just taken delivery of this, not the best photo's. Looks like the case is the same or very very similar to the Galeazzi, although it's difficult to compare side by side with this being a brushed case and the other being polished. I think from the specs it is 1mm thicker, possible due to the case back. Of course the Galeazzi is 500m and the Marina Militare 1200m, so not sure where the differences are to achieve the significantly greater depth rating. I've not managed to capture the sandwich dial which is lovely.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

stevedssd said:


> I've just taken delivery of this, not the best photo's. Looks like the case is the same or very very similar to the Galeazzi, although it's difficult to compare side by side with this being a brushed case and the other being polished. I think from the specs it is 1mm thicker, possible due to the case back. Of course the Galeazzi is 500m and the Marina Militare 1200m, so not sure where the differences are to achieve the significantly greater depth rating. I've not managed to capture the sandwich dial which is lovely.


Wow that was fast 👍🏻🤩 congrats to the MM

What’s the first impression on the wrist?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Is the bezel polished and the case brushed, or just a trick of the light?


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> Is the bezel polished and the case brushed, or just a trick of the light?


I've just checked with a loupe. The case is brushed and the bezel is indeed polished, as is the HEV, the crown and the bevels on the side and tip of the lugs.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

marchitecture said:


> Wow that was fast 👍🏻🤩 congrats to the MM
> 
> What’s the first impression on the wrist?


It wears slightly more top heavy than a 1521 but very comfortable with the lugs sloping down to follow the shape of the wrist in the same way.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Glossy dial 👌


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Summer watch? Pah! Rocking the 'Halloween' Thalassa in July. #rebelwithoutamaticxse


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

happy thursday
We are preparing for a long weekend - my brain is already in “travel” mode


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

This is a totally random question but am I the only one who wish that Squale went back to 60 click bezels? I love the action with the super distinct clicks.

Picture for attention (with 60 clicks of course).


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The only trouble with 60 click is quality control need to pay great attention to bezel alignment. The only time Squale bezels seem to be out of whack is on the 60 click. 120 is more forgiving.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I agree but I've never had any of my 20+ Squales with any alignment issues. That's totally anecdotal of course. Even if it's a bit misaligned it can be fixed pretty easily with a hairdryer. 😊


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

I love this thread for showing the huge variety that Squale has to offer.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

60 Atmos looks great on straps, but I find it most comfortable on the original mesh bracelet


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

stevedssd said:


> I love this thread for showing the huge variety that Squale has to offer.


where did you order yours from that you got in so quick?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The Profy!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

lysolek007 said:


> 60 Atmos looks great on straps, but I find it most comfortable on the original mesh bracelet
> View attachment 16749489


that's funny cause I feel exactly the opposite. Looks great on the mesh, fits better on straps.

a tale of two wrists my friend.


----------



## RLE (Apr 22, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> where did you order yours from that you got in so quick?


Received mine, Thursday. Ordered direct on release from Squale. Shipped Tuesday to the UK.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

RLE said:


> Received mine, Thursday. Ordered direct on release from Squale. Shipped Tuesday to the UK.





Craustin1 said:


> where did you order yours from that you got in so quick?


Likewise I ordered mine direct from Squale on release and shipped Tuesday. I live near Stansted where the UK DHL hub is located, so was fortunate to receive mine on Wednesday about 18 hours after dispatch. My brother ordered one from Gnomon on release day but hasn't had anything yet to notify dispatch.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Mine left Switzerland today only, yet I ordered milliseconds after the official launch💁🏼‍♂️ Will reach me Tuesday
Feels too random and shows a lack of real customer care - not impressed


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

lysolek007 said:


> 60 Atmos looks great on straps, but I find it most comfortable on the original mesh bracelet
> View attachment 16749489


What a shot. The watch looks fantastic. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Mine left Switzerland today only, yet I ordered milliseconds after the official launch💁🏼‍♂️ Will reach me Tuesday
> Feels too random and shows a lack of real customer care - not impressed


Nothing to do with how Squale fulfil orders, but if it makes you feel any better about your wait; I bought a Tribute on the 20th June. Still stuck in customs. Starting to question if I will ever see it. Had my fingers crossed for so long they are starting to hurt. 😅


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

RLE said:


> Received mine, Thursday. Ordered direct on release from Squale. Shipped Tuesday to the UK.


Just out of interested did you have pay customs duty before you got it?


----------



## RLE (Apr 22, 2009)

jamesiowuk said:


> Just out of interested did you have pay customs duty before you got it?


No nothing before. Invoices from DHL tend to follow 10-14 days later in my experience.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Dark Overlord said:


> that's funny cause I feel exactly the opposite. Looks great on the mesh, fits better on straps.
> 
> a tale of two wrists my friend.


variety is the spice of life 🙃👍


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Roningrad said:


> View attachment 16751225


Looks very nice! Hard to beat the 1521.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Looks very nice! Hard to beat the 1521.


Thanks @Crazy Cajun. The 1521 is a personal favorite. Very friendly to mortal wristed watchnuts such as myself. However, I have always preferred the non-engraved case side variants. The new 1521 Chronometer certified black dial/black bezelled bad boy is quite alluring for me.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Some Matic love today! 🦈


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

32 year old Barbour
12 year old Squale
hard to beat combo


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## TonyDennison (Nov 3, 2017)

Hmh said:


> Beautiful eye candy here guys - a 1521 is on my short list for sure. To those that own them, any advise re: polished vs blasted/ matte cases? From the photos I've seen, (have never seen a brushed case in the wild), the matte appears a bit "dull", paired w/ say a black dial. I would imagine it wouldn't pair well w/ a bracelet either. Anyone have any experience there?


I have had both, love them both. I have my blasted in isofrane and vario single layered natos. Both ways = awesome.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

Today's delivery !


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Today's delivery...






















Page & Cooper 1521 SuperMatte from 2014.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

today’s arrival - ready for some serious action

it does remind me of the FF96 comfort on the wrist - which means you can’t pull it off with a shirt and jackett…. Well I suppose it’s not meant to be a desk diver
First impression: in artificial light almost impossible to read due to the reflections on the glass 💁🏼‍♂️ Wasn’t it supposed to be anti-reflection? Confused
Setting the time is a bit more tedious compared to my other models, but you can simultaneously do a manicure on the grooves…
Love the matte finish - love the springbar holes - love the BUND connotation ))


----------



## angrysloth (Jan 30, 2020)

Dark Overlord said:


> down the shore in NJ


I've always wanted one of these blu puro's and I still regret not getting one


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Today's delivery...
> View attachment 16754532
> View attachment 16754535
> View attachment 16754536
> ...


Congrats - i saw one at a UK dealer a few months back - it’s a super limited run for P&C but I could not find any markings or numbering on the watch - correct?
Enjoy - it’s a fantastic piece


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

angrysloth said:


> I've always wanted one of these blu puro's and I still regret not getting one


Please check gnomon web page - they have the final delivery available🔵


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Congrats - i saw one at a UK dealer a few months back - it’s a super limited run for P&C but I could not find any markings or numbering on the watch - correct?
> Enjoy - it’s a fantastic piece


The SuperMatte can be identified by the brighter more grainy sandblasted finish (Squale Satinato is smoother and duller). It also has a more textured dial that is blacker than normal. All released in 2014, come in special double width box, with Page & Cooper warranty. But no LE markings. If anyone here thinks they have one, I will happily share my serial number to help ID if yours is in the right area.
There were 20 like mine released, this is the second I've seen (one was listed on Kibble Watches), and 20 with a PVD chapter ring (I have only ever seen one in a private sale).


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Because @iysolek007 is giving his onda a breather, giving mine a sparkling shimmer! 😉

Of course his shots are better. That’s definitely out of contention.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This matic has saved more than once when other tempting deals come up for other watches My other voice says "No -STOP and save that cash for the next matic"


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Been wearing the Marina Militare all week, great to see quite a few of them in the thread.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Got mine today and I have to say that it's a brilliant watch. Love the blue AR, the brushing and the bezel insert. 😊


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

MaBr said:


> Got mine today and I have to say that it's a brilliant watch. Love the blue AR, the brushing and the bezel insert. 😊
> View attachment 16762330
> View attachment 16762331
> View attachment 16762332
> ...


Congratulations and those are great photos 😀


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Hong Kong Hulk today


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

A small comparison between Matic, 1521, MMM and FF96.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yes, it’s a Mirrored Pic Today…

















Cheers! *


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay, I entered the abstinence program of all other watch purchases, until I first acquire the light blue squale matic. Bracelet will wait patiently.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone have the new carbon version. Quite tempting

Also is there a better looking watch than a slightly worn around the edges PVD 1521? Not sure the modern ones will patina so well, the coating seems too good

My contribution


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

P & C Supermatte 1521 on new rubber...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

first series with my beloved grey rehaut!
Have a great Sunday Squale-friends


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

I love the new MMM and particularly the super blue AR. With just a small flick of the wrist it goes from black...









...to blue.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> I love the new MMM and particularly the super blue AR. With just a small flick of the wrist it goes from black... ...to blue.


I decided not to buy the MMM for a number of reasons. But I'm still following the reactions of new owners with interest.
One of the early posts I saw shocked me a bit, as the owner said he could hardly read the time as it seemed his had no AR. Yours clearly has at least one face coated (internal?).
Wonder if they got a crystal that missed the coating? A bit odd.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> I decided not to buy the MMM for a number of reasons. But I'm still following the reactions of new owners with interest.
> One of the early posts I saw shocked me a bit, as the owner said he could hardly read the time as it seemed his had no AR. Yours clearly has at least one face coated (internal?).
> Wonder if they got a crystal that missed the coating? A bit odd.


From what I know it's only coated on the inside and that's at least how I like it. I've had a couple of Sinn watches with AR on both sides and I don't like that. For one they are super hard to clean and the crystal always looks a bit smudged if you don't clean it really thoroughly and second the AR get scratches quite easily which makes the crystal look scratched too. Going back to the MMM I've got no problem with legibility no matter what angle or light I view it at so I'm really happy with that. 😊 

I recently got a 1521 with a domed sapphire and that one has no AR coating what so ever, I can tell you that much. I really don't see the problem there either though, just change the viewing angle a tiny bit and it's instantly visible.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

MaBr said:


> From what I know it's only coated on the inside and that's at least how I like it. I've had a couple of Sinn watches with AR on both sides and I don't like that. For one they are super hard to clean and the crystal always looks a bit smudged if you don't clean it really thoroughly and second the AR get scratches quite easily which makes the crystal look scratched too. Going back to the MMM I've got no problem with legibility no matter what angle or light I view it at so I'm really happy with that. 😊
> 
> I recently got a 1521 with a domed sapphire and that one has no AR coating what so ever, I can tell you that much. I really don't see the problem there either though, just change the viewing angle a tiny bit and it's instantly visible.
> View attachment 16767463
> View attachment 16767464


I too have never really understood the obsession with AR. Vintage watches from the past never had AR on their mineral and acrylic crystals and they are absolutely fine.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

No 'obsession' with AR here.

I have both vintage and modern divers. And I can subjectively see beauty in both uncoated and coated crystals.

I have a few personal drivers for not buying the MMM, none related to AR.

But I was interested to read a comment by an early poster that they really struggled to read their watch.

Perhaps they had not owned a domed crystal with a highly refined finish before. As anyone who has tried to photograph such a surface before knows... they are reflection magnets.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

no coating - just a simple crystal
In retrospect, i never owned any watch with coating so far - only tropics and hesalite and sapphire glass….

maybe that’s were the confusion came from with the MMM - i will get used to it 

have a great start into the new week
M


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> No 'obsession' with AR here.
> 
> I have both vintage and modern divers. And I can subjectively see beauty in both uncoated and coated crystals.
> 
> ...


My comment wasn't directed towards you! Just in general towards the WIS crowd.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> My comment wasn't directed towards you! Just in general towards the WIS crowd.


Gerard I know ) but i’m also part of the heavily AR challenged group of watch enthusiasts 🙈 
Or trapped in a Carly Simon Song😂


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

100atmos case is the same thickness as the 50….🤔 so whats the secret to achieve the additional pressure resistance? 
this little Eagle Star wears very similar to the MMM, i will try to make a MaBr comparison tomorrow…

note that the “military” style dials from this period never were marked as Tritium…

and that alcohol consumption at the work place was tolerated to funny levels in the 1970ies- the application of the lume is described very diplomaticly as sloppy🙈


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

marchitecture said:


> this little Eagle Star wears very similar to the MMM, i will try to make a MaBr comparison tomorrow…
> 
> (…)
> 
> and that alcohol consumption at the work place was tolerated to funny levels in the 1970ies- the application of the lume is described very diplomaticly as sloppy🙈


And nowadays we complain about the slightest misalignment 😁

I am very interested in the comparison with the MMM


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16770797
> 
> 
> 100atmos case is the same thickness as the 50….🤔 so whats the secret to achieve the additional pressure resistance?
> ...


gasket size and crystal thickness for water resistance. The Squale Master type gaskets are extremely thick while if you open a 500m rated Squale the gasket is quite thin.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

well, here are the promised comparison pics for the MMM and a 1970ies 100 atmos

Sorry for the novice pictures: i will book the combo: flight to sweden and basic photo workshop with MaBr…. 🤓

have a great day


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

from just now

help: is it me or is the crown extremely difficult to pull and adjust??? My nails resemble the chainsaw on a swiss pocketknife


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

I need a PVD Comsubin MM 🙈🤿


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16772945
> 
> 
> from just now
> ...


Yes, if I can unscrew the crown more easily than on a 1521, switching to the different settings is much more difficult... 

Thanks for the comparison photos. 
What dimensions for the Eagle Star?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16772936
> View attachment 16772938
> View attachment 16772939
> View attachment 16772940
> ...


Great comparison! The vintage case is still the best one but I really like the new one too.

Also, you're very welcome to Sweden and a photo workshop! 😁


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Had the MMM with me to the ocean today but bloody hell, it was more jellyfish than water! 😅


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New one


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

almost weekend


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

marchitecture said:


> 100atmos case is the same thickness as the 50….🤔 so whats the secret to achieve the additional pressure resistance?
> this little Eagle Star wears very similar to the MMM, i will try to make a MaBr comparison tomorrow…
> 
> note that the “military” style dials from this period never were marked as Tritium…
> ...


the 2002 i wear has a very curved, thick case back. other than that, i'm not sure - but I am sure that when i had the seals checked last year, the watch repair guy pressure tested it to 100m, not 1000. I assume it could go deeper, but it doesn't matter because I'm purely a surface water creature - falling off a sailboard is about as much as any watch I wear has to endure.

the better question might be how any human being would ever know the difference between 500 and 1000 meters of water resistance. Except for experiments, saturation dives apparently max out around 1000 feet.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 16775698


Congrats 
Either you bought two or the MMM box rests on a Galeazzi?🕵🏻‍♂️


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

marchitecture said:


> Congrats
> Either you bought two or the MMM box rests on a Galeazzi?🕵🏻‍♂️


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

I may as well add yet another photo of a MMM. I've been wearing mine for 15 days straight.


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

Still in love with my classic 1521 polished black with Squale tropic strap.

I have owned many watches over years from Rolex, Tag Heuer, Longines, Citizen Divers and smaller brands. All sold or don't like on my wrist with the exception of this Squale and 2ed best Citizen Diver. Have my eye on the blue polished with mesh strap one day now!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

they’re a tad bit jealous - MMM monopolizes my wrist










everybody needs a bit of Orange in her life✴


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16777098
> 
> 
> they’re a tad bit jealous - MMM monopolizes my wrist
> ...


Wow how many Squale's do you have then?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

jamesiowuk said:


> Wow how many Squale's do you have then?


 i admit i had an insane watch2021🙈
& already asked Gerard for professional help

there are 12 in the box, plus the Sincor (made by squale) and I am eagerly awaiting a vintage military piece to be examined if bearing also Squale genes besides the hands....


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

marchitecture said:


> i admit i had an insane watch2021🙈
> & already asked Gerard for professional help
> 
> there are 12 in the box, plus the Sincor (made by squale) and I am eagerly awaiting a vintage military piece to be examined if bearing also Squale genes besides the hands....


any chance of getting some more photos of all of them together?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

jamesiowuk said:


> any chance of getting some more photos of all of them together?


Yes of course - i am saving some money for my photo crash course with MaBr 🇸🇪 - but maybe we could do a “before” & “after” comparison


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

colourful fridays


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

Summertime


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

kkwpk said:


> Summertime
> View attachment 16777705


Nice KMZiZ! I almost bought one of those when one of them showed up for sale on WatchEX awhile back, but decided to get the 50ATM Super instead.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone here in the USA willing to help me buy a Squale that the seller refuses to ship to me the UK? If you have the time and a desire to help a fellow collector... please drop me a DM.
Thanks 🙏


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

hags


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

when your watch serves as inspiration for your parking building 😄

have a great start into the new week!!!

and ohhh: i love this dial - so hard to catch the textured yellow goldish finish - i will try later in broad sunshine


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

dear all

could you kindly share your yellow dial squales’?

it is really difficult to capture the textured surface and the various shades of yellow…

Such a gorgeous watch - at the time it popped up online, i was 99% sure I would pull the trigger on the DIVING quartz fat case which later resurfaced here in the forum - and i did have buyer’s remorse for a while…. Then the actual watch reached me and since then I am so in awe of this diverse, vibrant vivid dial….


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree, beautiful dial. Kinda golden yellow, not flat, not glossy. Searched the world over for a yellow 2002a, but only available in pvd case. Yellow dials are my kryptonite.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today's new arrival...


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

MAD777 said:


> Today's new arrival...
> 
> View attachment 16785122


Lovely - the brushed case?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

jamesiowuk said:


> Lovely - the brushed case?


Yes, brushed. I was torn between the two and opted for no fingerprints. Now that I have it in hand, I really like the look. More tool like than flashy and let's that gorgeous dial do all the shining!


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

MAD777 said:


> Yes, brushed. I was torn between the two and opted for no fingerprints. Now that I have it in hand, I really like the look. More tool like than flashy and let's that gorgeous dial do all the shining!


Looks good - how though is the coating in wonder? i am going to buy a 2ed 1521 soon, just i think the blue polish looks too flash


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> Yes, brushed. I was torn between the two and opted for no fingerprints. Now that I have it in hand, I really like the look. More tool like than flashy and let's that gorgeous dial do all the shining!


I thought the Marina Miltare was the only brushed version of this case? That looks like the sandblasted one, not brushed.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

jamesiowuk said:


> Looks good - how though is the coating in wonder? i am going to buy a 2ed 1521 soon, just i think the blue polish looks too flash


If it's sand blasted there is no coating. It's not like PVD or cerakote or something that could chip or scratch off. It's just blasted metal.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

... Dbl poat...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

jamesiowuk said:


> Looks good - how though is the coating in wonder? i am going to buy a 2ed 1521 soon, just i think the blue polish looks too flash





Davekaye90 said:


> I thought the Marina Miltare was the only brushed version of this case? That looks like the sandblasted one, not brushed.





Davekaye90 said:


> If it's sand blasted there is no coating. It's not like PVD or cerakote or something that could chip or scratch off. It's just blasted metal.


My bad! I called it brushed but it is indeed blasted. So, no coating.

I need to keep my terminology straight, LOL.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 16785854


The Bronze 1521s are rarely seen. Very unique.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

pkrshang said:


> The Bronze 1521s are rarely seen. Very unique.


They destroyed it with the date placement, looks super weird. 🤨


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nothing new here with the dark blue squale matic with polished bandoleer bracelet, under the beating sun. Getting a lot of satisfaction from wearing my only squale during this abstinence phase.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Today’s mood


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Looking to add a 50 atmos, but damn if I don't love this watch...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Haven't given this one enough wrist time lately


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Fumoso /profundo 🙂


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Purchased a Tribute on the 20th June... finally arrived today. To be honest... the wait was quite exciting.
Was not excited by the Tribute at launch, but after wearing the Essemme (a close relative) I became more interested. And, slowly, that slightly odd dial design grew on me to a point where I knew I needed to track one down.
It's much more beautiful in person than in the press shots.
I still think the box and knife are pointless.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> Nothing new here with the dark blue squale matic with polished bandoleer bracelet, under the beating sun. Getting a lot of satisfaction from wearing my only squale during this abstinence phase.


I have the same reference. Just outstanding


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Purchased a Tribute on the 20th June... finally arrived today. To be honest... the wait was quite exciting.
> Was not excited by the Tribute at launch, but after wearing the Essemme (a close relative) I became more interested. And, slowly, that slightly odd dial design grew on me to a point where I knew I needed to track one down.
> It's much more beautiful in person than in the press shots.
> I still think the box and knife are pointless.
> View attachment 16804956


I wish they would move the bezel insert back to an acrylic or sapphire especially for their vintage inspired watches.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

pkrshang said:


> I wish they would move the bezel insert back to an acrylic or sapphire especially for their vintage inspired watches.


I totally agree.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Gerard Jones said:


> Purchased a Tribute on the 20th June... finally arrived today. To be honest... the wait was quite exciting.
> Was not excited by the Tribute at launch, but after wearing the Essemme (a close relative) I became more interested. And, slowly, that slightly odd dial design grew on me to a point where I knew I needed to track one down.
> It's much more beautiful in person than in the press shots.
> I still think the box and knife are pointless.
> View attachment 16804956


I like that odd dial. Change it up a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> Purchased a Tribute on the 20th June... finally arrived today. To be honest... the wait was quite exciting.
> Was not excited by the Tribute at launch, but after wearing the Essemme (a close relative) I became more interested. And, slowly, that slightly odd dial design grew on me to a point where I knew I needed to track one down.
> It's much more beautiful in person than in the press shots.
> I still think the box and knife are pointless.
> View attachment 16804956


Congratulations, having seen in a previous post that you were waiting for customs clearance, I did fear it may not work out. I bought one when launched and so did my brother, his sailed through customs but mine didn't because of the knife and it was returned to Squale. Thankfully my brother who is not as avid a fan of Squale, let me have his at cost, so I got one in the end. I agree re the knife and box, would rather have the watch without them. It will be great to see a side by side of the Tribute and the Essemme at some point. Enjoy the Tribute, another great addition to your collection


----------



## zan3pric3 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Just ordered the last of the Squale matic in satin black/oj bez. Had the blue matic and sold it to a great friend.
Will post the photos once it lands next week. Love this thread and its contents.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

stevedssd said:


> Congratulations, having seen in a previous post that you were waiting for customs clearance, I did fear it may not work out. I bought one when launched and so did my brother, his sailed through customs but mine didn't because of the knife and it was returned to Squale. Thankfully my brother who is not as avid a fan of Squale, let me have his at cost, so I got one in the end. I agree re the knife and box, would rather have the watch without them. It will be great to see a side by side of the Tribute and the Essemme at some point. Enjoy the Tribute, another great addition to your collection


Mobile phone has just died on me (Note 20 Ultra screen totally dead) and that's my photo source. Had hoped to post a few side by side shots over the weekend, but not sure I can now. Might have to bust out the old camera and see how I get on with some old skool tech. 
Glad you got one in the end. And I hope Squale utilise the same case again in the future. I'm hoping for a Mk1 Master type with acrylic or enamel bezel insert.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New to me Squale 1521 COSC direct from Squale Watches. very nice kit!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> New to me Squale 1521 COSC direct from Squale Watches. very nice kit!


Very nice 1521. I did complain to Squale about the packaging though. If you are a collector, there is nothing worse than a big box... and the COSC box is huge. The standard Squale cardboard box with leather roll inside is perfect for me. Small to stack, and useful for travel.

As a sign of what a nice company Squale are, they took on board my comments and replaced my box with a leather roll. Was impressed at such care.


----------



## zan3pric3 (Dec 20, 2021)

WatchDialOrange said:


> New to me Squale 1521 COSC direct from Squale Watches. very nice kit!
> 
> View attachment 16808269


Beautiful watch there sir. I actually like the double signed logo on most Squale’s, but the dial does look very clean without It.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Gerard Jones said:


> Very nice 1521. I did complain to Squale about the packaging though. If you are a collector, there is nothing worse than a big box... and the COSC box is huge. The standard Squale cardboard box with leather roll inside is perfect for me. Small to stack, and useful for travel.
> 
> As a sign of what a nice company Squale are, they took on board my comments and replaced my box with a leather roll. Was impressed at such care.


As my 1st Squale I really liked the dive box and all the extra straps. Great customer service to change out your box!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

zan3pric3 said:


> Beautiful watch there sir. I actually like the double signed logo on most Squale’s, but the dial does look very clean without It.


Yes this version is really clean dial and the lumed applied indices is really amazing on this 1521!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Gents.
My beloved Squale on really nice aftermarket leather strap (very soft and comfy). Another combo I like mesh bracelet. It's said that Strapco or another vendor don't make aftermarket bracelet for 1521 model.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

vladg said:


> Hi Gents.
> My beloved Squale on really nice aftermarket leather strap (very soft and comfy). Another combo I like mesh bracelet. It's said that Strapco or another vendor don't make aftermarket bracelet for 1521 model.


For mesh, your options are endless, from Staib at the top, to Jurgen, to Squale to Miltat, and many Chinese made mesh.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> New to me Squale 1521 COSC direct from Squale Watches. very nice kit!
> 
> View attachment 16808269


Beautiful!
I checked yesterday, and it looks like they are out of stock on the COSC 1521s. I was thinking about getting one.
Is yours within COSC specs? I think they only have an Elabore movement, adjusted to COSC tolerances.


----------



## zan3pric3 (Dec 20, 2021)

One of my favorite watches. The Squale 2002A should be much more respected in the watch community than it is. It is a beast but the lug-less design makes it wear much differently than the numbers suggest.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

bellbrass said:


> Beautiful!
> I checked yesterday, and it looks like they are out of stock on the COSC 1521s. I was thinking about getting one.
> Is yours within COSC specs? I think they only have an Elabore movement, adjusted to COSC tolerances.


Hi Yes my is the COSC 1521 Version with the Selita SW-200 Here is the link.Squale 1521 COSC I just sent them an email and ordered direct from them to the USA. Also Gnomon had them in stock Gnomon not on there website but email them direct. Hope this helps!


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

zan3pric3 said:


> One of my favorite watches. The Squale 2002A should be much more respected in the watch community than it is. It is a beast but the lug-less design makes it wear much differently than the numbers suggest.
> 
> View attachment 16809823


I've always thought that the 2002 and 2001 are underrated. The case shape is not to everybody's taste though. You either appreciate the 70s styling, or you think it's dated.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

pkrshang said:


> I've always thought that the 2002 and 2001 are underrated. The case shape is not to everybody's taste though. You either appreciate the 70s styling, or you think it's dated.











The 2002 is an amazing case design.
As with all Squale... it wears much smaller than you'd expect based on its dimentions. I find it less intrusive than the Matic. And more attractive, too.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

bellbrass said:


> Beautiful!
> I checked yesterday, and it looks like they are out of stock on the COSC 1521s. I was thinking about getting one.
> Is yours within COSC specs? I think they only have an Elabore movement, adjusted to COSC tolerances.


Why do you think they only use Elabore and not an actual COSC? That would be very deceitful


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

MKN said:


> Why do you think they only use Elabore and not an actual COSC? That would be very deceitful


It says on the website that it is an Elabore-grade movement. I wrote them quite awhile ago to confirm, and have yet to receive a reply.
I think there are a few brands that sell watches as COSC-Certified, while not using Top-grade movements. COSC is a certification, and not a grade of movement - although most will use a Top-grade movement, I think fewer and fewer are.
For instance, Zodiac uses their STP 3-13 movement for some models, and for the models they have issued as COSC-Certified, they have merely sent that 3-13 movement to be certified, without further upgrades (or so I was told by a Zodiac dealer).


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Thing with COSC is - doesn't really matter which grade of movement or indeed which make of movement is used.... as long as you have them performing to the COSC requirements. Obviously in the past it tended to be a better movement that was used but likely less so nowadays.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

bellbrass said:


> It says on the website that it is an Elabore-grade movement. I wrote them quite awhile ago to confirm, and have yet to receive a reply.
> I think there are a few brands that sell watches as COSC-Certified, while not using Top-grade movements. COSC is a certification, and not a grade of movement - although most will use a Top-grade movement, I think fewer and fewer are.
> For instance, Zodiac uses their STP 3-13 movement for some models, and for the models they have issued as COSC-Certified, they have merely sent that 3-13 movement to be certified, without further upgrades (or so I was told by a Zodiac dealer).


My understanding was that with ETA at least COSC was also a grade specification. With ETA it is a top grade movement that is also COSC certified. It does make a difference because the Elabore and Top doesn’t have the same shock protection. 
I might have misunderstood though.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The Tribute & the Essemme together.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Anyone in this thread have a strapcode Asteroid bracelet on their 1521 case?







one incoming and will post once installed. Feel like it should be a nice addition. Sort of an updated BOR/jubilee hybrid


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

commuting to office with matic
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Anyone in this thread have a strapcode Asteroid bracelet on their 1521 case?
> View attachment 16812550
> one incoming and will post once installed. Feel like it should be a nice addition. Sort of an updated BOR/jubilee hybrid


That looks nice and should look good on the 1521. I hope it’s not too heavy


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

coffeebreak said:


> That looks nice and should look good on the 1521. I hope it’s not too heavy


Shouldn't be as it has a nice taper from 20 > 16 at clasp.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Squale 1521 COSC


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

little site tour to level 42 leaving the Alessandri a bit dizzy


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Two good...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Two good...
> View attachment 16817901


No, two excellent! 👌


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Gerard Jones said:


> Two good...
> View attachment 16817901


Hey Gerard, the 1521 COSC looks great on the bracelet!! Is that a Miltat Bracelet?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Hey Gerard, the 1521 COSC looks great on the bracelet!! Is that a Miltat Bracelet?


Yeah... Miltat mk1 engineer.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

All, speaking of miltat bracelets and the 1521 "20"mm lug width, my case lugs must be a little less than 20mm as not 1, but 2 of my 20mm straight end link bracelets simply do not fit well without unnecessary force (metal on metal). Anyone else experience this? Don't get me wrong, close tolerances are appreciated but something is definitely off with my case and or end links. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> All, speaking of miltat bracelets and the 1521 "20"mm lug width, my case lugs must be a little less than 20mm as not 1, but 2 of my 20mm straight end link bracelets simply do not fit well without unnecessary force (metal on metal). Anyone else experience this?


This is because you are using a single spingbar tool blade on one side (as you would do with a flexible strap)?
You either need two tools, and insert square at same time; or tweezer tool.
Hope this helps.
PS: If you are not experienced, wrap a piece of masking tape over the top of the lugs from one side to other before flipping watch over and inserting bracelet. This will stop the bracelet popping down too far, and the springbar gouging the top (visible side) of your lug.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Thank you for the insight and response. I do have a tweezer spring bar tool. Thing is, it is even hard to get the ends to clear the lugs when just resting on lug backside. Its really tight and requires unnatural force...I will keep at it. Also, this particular bracelet has double qr pins. It is pretty easy to depress both at same time. The end link simply does not clear the lug.

I am convinced either the bracelet end or lug width is not 20mm


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

I share the same experience, almost gave up on mounting the bracelet - and remember to have used brute force in the end…. It seems the finishing qualitiy of the bracelet has some tolerances resulting in endlinks infinitissimal wider than the lugs….

and that’s why I am sooo in love with nato straps


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Mmm... Tritium Lollypop ⬆


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

marchitecture said:


> I share the same experience, almost gave up on mounting the bracelet - and remember to have used brute force in the end…. It seems the finishing qualitiy of the bracelet has some tolerances resulting in endlinks infinitissimal wider than the lugs….
> 
> and that’s why I am sooo in love with nato straps
> View attachment 16819082


Very cool version...
OK, I really appreciate the response. I was pulling my hair out and not finding one other instance on the web with similar experience. At least I am not alone...


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Thank you for the insight and response. I do have a tweezer spring bar tool. Thing is, it is even hard to get the ends to clear the lugs when just resting on lug backside. Its really tight and requires unnatural force...I will keep at it. Also, this particular bracelet has double qr pins. It is pretty easy to depress both at same time. The end link simply does not clear the lug.
> 
> I am convinced either the bracelet end or lug width is not 20mm


My Seamaster has 20mm lugs and uses 20mm spring bars with its strap. However, it uses 19mm spring bars with it's bracelet. Wonder if the same is true with yours?


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

marchitecture said:


> I share the same experience, almost gave up on mounting the bracelet - and remember to have used brute force in the end…. It seems the finishing qualitiy of the bracelet has some tolerances resulting in endlinks infinitissimal wider than the lugs….
> 
> and that’s why I am sooo in love with nato straps
> View attachment 16819082


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Bsw_sc said:


> My Seamaster has 20mm lugs and uses 20mm spring bars with its strap. However, it uses 19mm spring bars with it's bracelet. Wonder if the same is true with yours?


I have seen so many 1521 cases with bracelets and none have mentioned using smaller than the 20mm. I too have omega (dynamic III) that calls for differing spring bars when using strap vs bracelet. That aside, the actual end link for this bracelet simply does not clear the lug width to be fitted. I will post a pic of what I am up against. It just will not slide past the inside of the lugs no matter what angle, orientation, etc without unnatural force. Shame, as it really is a nice design fitting for the watch...oh well, form follows function and all.















For future reference, this is the Strapcode Asteroid for others to consider before buying. Think twice, it may not work.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I have run 7 Miltat on 7 different 1521, from 1980s to 2022, and never encountered binding. However, I have not experienced that bracelet or any with QR pins (not that that should cause any issue).
Is there a way you can pull the QR pin in and file 0.3mm (or whatever) off that final link?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

I was thinking same...more to come.
Begrudgingly threw it on a nato for time being. A little on the nose but it works








Unconventional...a NOS vintage Seiko Stelux bracelet...if not for fully brushed, pretty damn cool fit for me. And very comfortable wear.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

👈 Thalassa & Essemme 👉


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Any 1521 Montredos out there? Blasted or polished case?


----------



## zan3pric3 (Dec 20, 2021)

Shifted it over onto a Tropic Strap for a lazy Saturday by the pool.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squalematic in Lima, Peru























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I thought the Montredo was polished case only.

One for sale in the US ATM. Its up on Redit, but shows on watchcharts and other apps.


----------



## zan3pric3 (Dec 20, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> I thought the Montredo was polished case only.
> 
> One for sale in the US ATM. Its up on Redit, but shows on watchcharts and other apps.


Pretty sure it is. I like the design of it with the huge orange minute hand and the clean bezel. Came close to buying one because I don’t have a 1521, but have to save some funds for a few trips. They won’t go wrong choosing one if they okay with the high polish.


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

Love my Squale 1521 Black Polished, the look, size and how it feels on wrist amazing. However not so happy with the Squale straps, the stock Tropic (Type I / Big Boles) nice, however small on my wrist and only on a few holes and did not look right…. AD in UK swapped for Squale Homage Tropic which is longer and fits better my wrist.

This is thin at about 2mm to 3mm thick, already the inside of rubber is showing signs splitting after a few months - not happy. So looking for replacement with either the genuine Tropic strap, understand are 5mm thick and longer or thought why not a IsoFrane? As recently bought knock off IsoFrane Borealis for my beta Citizen diver. The Borealis really good, would say best rubber to date experienced in terms of adjustment and comfort the buckle does not sit straight, keepers slip a bit and took 6 weeks to come from Portugal! 

Dcided to buy real deal for Squale, moment madness picked Orange to match hands.

Review ISOFRANE on Squale 1521:

Plus:
Smell of vanilla really hits you - lovely.
Makes the watch seem bigger but not uncomfortably.
The keepers stay put (unlike Borealis) to the point but of a struggle. 
Buckle fits and ‘hides’.
Feels lovely in heat, no sweat and just feels a better product than Borealis.
Only had one for 3 days and already people have noticed and commented how good combo looks, no one did this for 1521 on the black tropic!

The negatives:
Price….
Seems to mould marks in middle sides unlike Borealis that collect dirt.
Maybe too thick.

Summery really love the ISOFRANE on 1521 but for the summer but think i will order a genuine Tropic strap in black for winter.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The Isofrane would be better if it tapered in both width and thickness as it got closer to the buckle and tail.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Try the Hirsch Accent - natural rubber, not cheap either but some taper.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Love mine on the Bonetto cinturini.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Which version? ☝


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Man, It‘s So Hard to get Away these Days, 
..& You Really Packed up & Left Town…Enjoy Your Trip! 


Imbiton said:


> Squalematic in Lima, Peru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Have this one incoming, borrowed photo from UHR forum


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> Have this one incoming, borrowed photo from UHR forum
> 
> View attachment 16830395


Interesting!! I've never seen that bezel before, but it's the same design as my Super. What model is that?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting!! I've never seen that bezel before, but it's the same design as my Super. What model is that?


pits a special edition, here you go:Squale 1521 Squalo Bianco Special Edition – Polished Case


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I have studied this P&C Super Matte for quite a while now to see if I can spot any differences to the standard satinato 1521.
The blasted finish is definitely more course. But there also seems to be a difference to dial finish, and the minute hand seems a slightly different shade of orange to my other 1521..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Have this one incoming, borrowed photo from UHR forum
> 
> View attachment 16830395





garydusa said:


> Man, It‘s So Hard to get Away these Days,
> ..& You Really Packed up & Left Town…Enjoy Your Trip!


Agreed sir. It is good to be back though! Keep your pictures and funny amazing giffs coming sir


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one is soo sweet, especially that bezel insert 



Craustin1 said:


> Have this one incoming, borrowed photo from UHR forum
> 
> View attachment 16830395


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> pits a special edition, here you go:Squale 1521 Squalo Bianco Special Edition – Polished Case


Ugh, so close to perfection. If that had the Onda's hour markers and handset like my Super, it'd be an instant buy.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Just landed at work. Factory Tropic is soft and non scented. This has been on my Bingo sights for a year. Had a Dark Blue but not a fan sun-ray dials. Big fan of this.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

New hands. These are from Helson, they are the Sharkmaster 300 hands


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Just in from Malaysia... a wonky 1521 originally sold by Beams in 2013. Doesn't even look worn...


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

My first Squale! What an amazing watch the Matic is, love the vintage vibe. Pairs perfectly with an Isofrane or a tropic.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice! The 60ATM models I think are some of the best looking dive watches on the market at any price.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice! The 60ATM models I think are some of the best looking dive watches on the market at any price.


Agreed! The Von Büren case is nothing short of a masterpiece. I don't know what took me so long to try Squale. Fantastic value for money.


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

The limited Edition from Chronofactum





















It is an amazing Watch for the Summer👍


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

The new Watch again


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone have pics & feedback of the new forged carbon models?


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Double post


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> The Isofrane would be better if it tapered in both width and thickness as it got closer to the buckle and tail.


I don't agree, there are other straps for that. The Isofrane is perfect on heavier watches lite Squale MMM, Matic, Doxa SUB 1200T and Aquadive Bathyscaphe. It's built like a tank and it should be. 😊


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MaBr said:


> I don't agree, there are other straps for that. The Isofrane is perfect on heavier watches lite Squale MMM, Matic, Doxa SUB 1200T and Aquadive Bathyscaphe. It's built like a tank and it should be. 😊


Then a second option for those that buy into the herritage of the brand and like the slottled design of the strap and the rubber compound, but dislike the 8mm thickness where the tail extends over the buckle end and slips through the keepers. For me, that's a deal breaker.

Not saying you are wrong to love it like that. Saying I would prefer both ends to skinny down so the overlap is like 5mm.

I understand your point about balancing the MMM and similar chunky pieces... but that's one reason I didn't buy the MMM (I know, don't hate me already).

I recently tried the new Tropic, and enjoyed wearing it so much, I have been trying other rubber. But anything chunky at the keeper just doesn't float my boat.


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

question(s) from a potential Squale customer

why does Squale get so much hate due to the "homage" factor? 

are any of their models NOT "homages"?

what is your favorite model and why?


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

theboywonder said:


> question(s) from a potential Squale customer
> 
> why does Squale get so much hate due to the "homage" factor?
> 
> ...


1521 not a homage
Sub 39 not a homage
2002 not a homage
Matic & Thalassa not homages
Tribute & Essemme not homages
Galeazzi & Marina Militare not homages

All the above are outstanding in their own unique rights. All reflect great value.

The 1521 is just amazing to wear. A perfect tool watch that can handle 50 atmos.

Sub 39 wears nice on flatter wrists and features a tidy sapphire bezel.

The Matic and Thalassa wear a touch larger than the 1521, but are also a step up in quality with hand inlayed enamel bezels.

2002 is packed with herritage and wears really well for such a large piece. Can go deeper than most people want to go.

Tribute and Esseme are lighter and smaller, and based on Squale's vintage 'Super' Polipetto.

Galeazzi and MM are modern LE pieces that are sort of statement pieces for Squale's quality and value. Chunkier than the 1521 due to extra height for HEV. But can go much deeper too.

Some would argue the 1545 is not a homage either... but I won't put my neck on the line for that one.

In short... Squale make some awesome dive watches. And anyone that slanders them, clearly has not learned about their herritage or experienced what they have to offer.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

The 1521 is one of a handfull of real iconic dive watch cases - everyone should have one in their collection - and that iconic design is very fairly priced and available in a host of variations! Its the case/dial combination of some of the 1545s with their obvious inspiration that puts some folks noses out of joint but there is nothing wrong with having your version of a Sub style watch in your range - its a very popular design and Squale are far from alone in selling that style! If I was in the market for a Sub style case I'd buy one of the 1545s before anything else, though I'd say they should use the same bezel as the 1521 on their 1545 to distance it suitably from the Sub. To me that would be a winner with all the versions of it available.


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Chronofactum Squale


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> 1521 not a homage
> Sub 39 not a homage
> 2002 not a homage
> Matic & Thalassa not homages
> ...


Well put! I got my first Squale (I went for a Matic) yesterday, and I'm blown away by its quality and looks. It's such an iconic design, one of the truly original dive watches on the market.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Gerard Jones said:


> Which version?


This one: Bonetto Cinturini (Italy) Rubber Watch Band 20 mm , Black, Model 270 | eBay


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dupe


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

8505davids said:


> The 1521 is one of a handfull of real iconic dive watch cases - everyone should have one in their collection - and that iconic design is very fairly priced and available in a host of variations! Its the case/dial combination of some of the 1545s with their obvious inspiration that puts some folks noses out of joint but there is nothing wrong with having your version of a Sub style watch in your range - its a very popular design and Squale are far from alone in selling that style! If I was in the market for a Sub style case I'd buy one of the 1545s before anything else, though I'd say they should use the same bezel as the 1521 on their 1545 to distance it suitably from the Sub. To me that would be a winner with all the versions of it available.



As @8505davids said, the 1545 30ATM models might be the main reason for some haters. That's also why you can't find these models on the official Squale website.
We recenty hat a presentation where a customer mentioned that some watches (in that case the Sub39) look quite "inspired by" Blancpain models. No need to explain the connection between Squale and Blancpain here, right? 😁


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

theboywonder said:


> question(s) from a potential Squale customer
> 
> why does Squale get so much hate due to the "homage" factor?
> 
> ...


The 1545 is basically a Steinhart. That puts a lot of people off, personally I'm not bothered by it. If you for some reason want a Submariner homage though, there are certainly better ones than Squale's. 

IMO Squale's best watches are the 50 and 60ATM models. There hasn't yet been a Sub-39 that's really done it for me, but that doesn't necessarily rule one out in the future. For now though I tend to prefer the Oris D65 if I want something in that general style. 

I'm generally not a fan of the aluminum inserts that the regular production 50ATM models have, but the sapphire insert and Onda style dial and hands that my Super has are awesome. Why Squale decided to make a bunch of Ondas but never put the Super into production, I have no idea. They made Gnomon's.....thing, which will probably take them years to sell through, but these, nope. 🤦‍♂️

On the plus side, it means mine will never lose value. The 60ATM models are spectacular. Nothing else looks like them.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

ominus said:


> Chronofactum Squale
> 
> View attachment 16836167


Lovely. Now I'm kicking myself just a little bit harder for not buying that KMZiZ. One dial swap later would be the closest thing there is to a 50ATM version of the ocean blue 60ATM.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

I only have a pair of the 1521 50 atm watches. I am a real fan of Squale. Avery nice quality watch for reasonable money.


----------



## Urymoto (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

The domed crystal on the Matic is so much fun. I've never had a watch with this much personality before, it has a unique vibe that I adore.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

satin finish is also great.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New one


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My son's new Squale (sellers pic) should arrive Tuesday, he will be at sea another 40 days before he can see it in the metal. I think it is a good companion to his Drass Galeazzi and our family's connection to La Spezia and the Arsenale.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

After following this thread for a bit, I recieved my 1st Squale today - I went straight up the middle w/ a black bezel 1521. I had previously tried on a polished version in person, but ultimately thought it was a little “blingy” for my personal taste/ the tool watch role this is intended to fill, so rolled the dice and ordered an ocean blasted case version. In my opinion - it’s just about the perfect aesthetic for a casual/ EDC piece - set off a bit by the mesh bracelet as well. The bracelet is interesting - from looking at photos of others, it was never really my thing, but seeing/ wearing it in person - I love it! Thanks for the inspiration and suggestions folks!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

You will love owning and wearing


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This just in The Drass at sea from the bridge of my Son's ship. I was fortunate to do the unboxing of his Drass Galeazzi last Year and now next week I get to unbox his new Marina Militare, I am looking forward to it, thank you Son


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

🍊 ISO this time.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Sorry for spamming this thread, but I just wanted to include a 30 second lume shot. Pretty impressive by Squale!


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Like the last Days

Squale X Chronofactum


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Having a hard time removing it from the seiko stelux bracelet. Very smooth comfortable fit.








Ordered a 19mm strapcode Asteroid before filing down the 20mm that barely does not clear the lug width. Pretty damn nice looking with the high polished centers...not sure what I will end up doing/keeping.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

The 1521 Squalo Bianco Limited Edition - Polished version on the bavarian alps 😁


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Today Squale in the company of Omega waves 🌊


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Similar... but different...


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Squale X Chronofactum


----------



## zan3pric3 (Dec 20, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Similar... but different...
> View attachment 16844679


Love those Tropic Sport straps. They look great on your 1521’s. Looking for a good aftermarket one in 22mm for my 2002a. Not willing to shell out the dough for a real vintage one. The cheapestnatostraps version was hard as a brick.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sennelier said:


> The domed crystal on the Matic is so much fun. I've never had a watch with this much personality before, it has a unique vibe that I adore.
> 
> View attachment 16838259
> 
> View attachment 16838258


Echo that. Feel the same way. I am still undecided if my next matic is your dark grey one, light blue, or the chocolate one.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

zan3pric3 said:


> Love those Tropic Sport straps. They look great on your 1521’s. Looking for a good aftermarket one in 22mm for my 2002a. Not willing to shell out the dough for a real vintage one. The cheapestnatostraps version was hard as a brick.


Search 'FKM rubber tropic'. Super supple, very cheap, great quality.


----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)

I’m new to the club.


----------



## Magna Graecia (12 mo ago)

MaBr said:


> View attachment 15840681


Sorry to revive an old post-I just ordered this model and I can’t wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

FlyByNight40 said:


> I’m new to the club.
> View attachment 16845147


Welcome!


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Squale Chronofactum on a Crown & Buckle Strap


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

50 Atmos in the wild...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

120atmos Just arrived, wow! My Son chose well, again.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

My Squale collection while sleeping...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Still happy with this one. 😊


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone else spot the new Squale S39 posted on Instagram today? Apparently general release is 7pm tonight.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> Anyone else spot the new Squale S39 posted on Instagram today? Apparently general release is 7pm tonight.


Do you have a link? I don’t see it on Squales instagram


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Chronofactum Squale again


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

MKN said:


> Do you have a link? I don’t see it on Squales instagram


I see it now, it’s just a new gmt.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

MKN said:


> Do you have a link? I don’t see it on Squales instagram


Here is a screenshot from an e-mail Squale sent out, just checked and not on their website. I think it is stunning but with recent purchases, I'll have to give it a miss.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

pw01 said:


> View attachment 16854585


Is that snow I see? Where is this?

Edit: Upon closer inspection, I'm guessing sand. 😁


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sand, Miramar Beach Florida


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

May as well start the week on a high...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

first series 2008 with grainy matte dial and darkgrey rehaut…. 😍


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Matic + ISO. Such a comfy combo!


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Chronofactum Squale at the Baltic Sea


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Keeping the staff @ zengo busy (and myself) 🇯🇵🇮🇹


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've had this for awhile now, but I'm still blown away by how damn good it looks when the sun hits it right.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Won an early Squale 1521 at auction the other day... excited to see it arrive. Hopefully won't take too long...


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Hanging on to fleeting summer with orange HELM "frane"...hard pressed to pay for original when this is super nice for $30.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Won an early Squale 1521 at auction the other day... excited to see it arrive. Hopefully won't take too long...
> View attachment 16868660


🤩Ohhhh i know which one!!! Excited for you!!
Did you also buy the “funny” Sporting, one lot earlier???


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> 🤩Ohhhh i know which one!!! Excited for you!!
> Did you also buy the “funny” Sporting, one lot earlier???


No. Wish I had now. Sold for £400. Bloody cheap for a Master. However, the gold delamination would have cost a few hundred to sort. There was an issue with the bezel fit. And the crown looked odd to me. So all this together made me push my funds toward the NOS skinny hand 1521.

If I had the time again, I'd have pushed a bit harder to get it... but...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is the Master I missed out on!
🤦‍♂️


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> Here is the Master I missed out on!
> 
> View attachment 16870910


Where are you guys finding these?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MKN said:


> Where are you guys finding these?


I search... everywhere... all the time.

It's mostly a fruitless chore. But just occasionally, it pays off.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Here is the Master I missed out on!
> 🤦‍♂️
> View attachment 16870910


🙈 this one was caught in my net 
The crown is a replacement and the bezel needs some tlc

I referred to the quartz “sporting” which unfortunately I missed









for the rest I agree, slim pickings out there


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> 🙈 this one was caught in my net
> The crown is a replacement and the bezel needs some tlc
> 
> I referred to the quartz “sporting” which unfortunately I missed
> ...


Is that 41mm?

And I'm glad the Master went to a good home.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Is that 41mm?
> 
> And I'm glad the Master went to a good home.


Thanks Gerard! I will share it once i receive the goods
(bought the Beuchat MN as well)

for the “sporting” guess we will never find out, looks like Squale made for a different distributor - bet if you open the case back you will find their markings inside


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> Thanks Gerard! I will share it once i receive the goods
> (bought the Beuchat MN as well)
> 
> for the “sporting” guess we will never find out, looks like Squale made for a different distributor - bet if you open the case back you will find their markings inside


It looks to be either a MRPSA made one or Dodane.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> It looks to be either a MRPSA made one or Dodane.


I hope it pops up somewhere and we scoop it up to find out.... Dodane is very interesting guess, didn’t think of that


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> I hope it pops up somewhere and we scoop it up to find out.... Dodane is very interesting guess, didn’t think of that


Yep Dodane made Squale type watches with 1000m wr. Some of them were made for HGP, astree, Sinn, and airain. It's unclear whether Dodane actually produced them or MRPSA.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

waterproof testing for the cautious type


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

She arrived. For anyone not on Insta or SWL, here's my first pic. Of note, apart from that creamy tritium, is the red mins, skinny hour, and tiny paddle seconds hands.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Nothing to see here 😅...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Nothing to see here 😅...
> View attachment 16875571


I can kinda see a pattern in your collection.  Beautiful bunch of Squales dude! 🤘


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pan Am it is 


Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

happy tritium tuesday


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Did someone say Tritium Tuesday?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

wednesdays work only with coffee


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

👆 stunning!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

how it all began

i remember vividly perusing Parma exhibition in the spring of 2015, meeting old acquaintances, eating like royalty and finding new watches... at that time Vintage was still affordable and nobody collected new watches, true story
Anyway, in one of the glass vitrines I spotted a black coated dive watch, a huge clump of metal, unusual case, bright orange hands, I was equally amazed and skeptical at the same time. The brand was Scubapro, unheard of, and I wandered off empty handed. Yet, the image stayed, similar watches suddenly popped up on social media and I put it mentally on the wish list for some day in the future. 

Until 6 months later in an innocent little auction for art, carpets and knick-knacks a PVD coated dive watch appeared, chunky case, orange hand, military bezel, small prize tag - I knew I had to have it and drove the 200km. I arrived early and seated myself strategically amidst the other bidders. OF course I suspected they all came for this watch, who in his right mind wouldn't, and prepared myself for a fierce battle, even allowed myself mentally to go above my initial threshold if required. The assumed watch collectors wildly purchased paintings, carpets and knick-knacks, while I focused paramountly on my lot number. Finally! Bidding opened, I raised my hand, people around me starting yawning, no opposition whatsoever, one and only bid, hammer, the watch was mine...

now, what at this point you do not know about me yet: I am technically speaking a bit naive. Moony, credulous and not well prepared for such things. I normally do my home work and preparation post purchase, and so, once on the highway buyer's remorse kicked in and I started questioning my motives and sanity for buying outside my core competence on pure instinct and impulse and as usual utterly unprepared. Guilt-struck I started an online search into the topic and since it looked differently from the watch in Italy and the little fish said Squale I started there. hmmmm, a plethora of similar watches available online for almost the same price.... not good. 

But then I noticed small little differences and my curiosity was fueled: why is the upper logo missing. Why is the case much thicker, the bezel different and driven by another caliber? and the dial says Tritium, albeit all other watches in my search did not... my mood cheered up, I started to concentrate on the road again (yes I know)... and realised I must have found something a little out of the ordinary. The warmth of the dial did the rest, I loved it and it stayed: a little outsider in the collection, but an appreciated one. Until fast forward, in 2020, which not much else to do, I had this yearning to find her some company, and started enlarging the Squale family, re-uniting her with kin.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

What a lovely insight into your story.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

New strap from Helm for the Master.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone here like a nice pair?


----------



## Magna Graecia (12 mo ago)

VincentG said:


> This just in The Drass at sea from the bridge of my Son's ship. I was fortunate to do the unboxing of his Drass Galeazzi last Year and now next week I get to unbox his new Marina Militare, I am looking forward to it, thank you Son
> View attachment 16841117


Nice! Is this shot from the bridge of a Great Lakes “Laker”?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Magna Graecia said:


> Nice! Is this shot from the bridge of a Great Lakes “Laker”?


It may look like that because of spectacular weather, that is the north Atlantic heading to South Carolina from London UK, they were about 2+ days out still at that point, 1,000 miles out give or take.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

This one simply does not get enough wrist time!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda Uva on a BoR...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> Anyone here like a nice pair?
> View attachment 16887866


That is a lovely pair, some subtle differences in case shape it seems and very complimentary. I know I'll only have the one on the left, that Essemme is lovely.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Can finally post here after lurking around for quite some time...









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

stevedssd said:


> That is a lovely pair, some subtle differences in case shape it seems and very complimentary. I know I'll only have the one on the left, that Essemme is lovely.


Gentlemen, you’re killing me🤩


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Toh said:


> Can finally post here after lurking around for quite some time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome and cool combo👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Gentlemen, you’re killing me🤩


Sending you positive vibes for your hunt. I have a feeling you'll be rocking a Super some time soon...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard, you are quoting directly from the Master Piece
“Confessions of a Squale Junkie”
🤣


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

For anyone not on the SWL group, here is a photoshop job of my dream Squale. I guess most may find it a bit dull (no ground breaking case material, no sandwich dial, no crazy lume, no super deep depth rating. Just a versitile diver with a bit of class.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CiW9knmrm5i/


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Squale works in the forest as well. 😊


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Spa day Squale...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> Spa day Squale...
> Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


Do you risk it in the sauna?


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> Do you risk it in the sauna?


No, so more like spa pool with the Squale...

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magna Graecia (12 mo ago)

New 1521 Luminous arrived a few weeks ago. It was running a minute fast per day and I thought it was magnetized but the watchmaker said it only needed to be regulated. It’s been running +1 second per day since regulation. Extremely comfortable and an exceptional quality time piece for the price. The only negative is the lume isn’t the brightest. My Emperor Tuna is my benchmark, maybe that’s too high of a bar.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Happy Tritium Tuesday people 🙌


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey Mister Postman - where are you?? 
The delivery of my 100atmos is imminent and I am fidgety.....


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Hey Mister Postman - where are you??
> The delivery of my 100atmos is imminent and I am fidgety.....


Send more positive vibes your way...
🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

….infinite patience creates immediate results….

Welcome to my humble collection, the military dial Ocean Diver in a thin case PVD and gilt mercedes hands…. All comments are welcome, i know them from the 2003 models only so far

The current crown will be refitted with an original PVD crown (already ordered), the golden bezel with bakelite inlay, for the time being, will remain as is.

Also amazing is the curved plexi on this 100atmos Master.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> ….infinite patience creates immediate results….
> 
> Welcome to my humble collection...


It arrived 🙌 

Sorry for bidding against you.

More sorry I didn't bid harder 😅.

A beautiful, and extremely rare piece.

If you fancy, that bezel can be 'brush plated' without the need for removal from case or removal of insert. 

Anyway... its a stunner! 👏


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> It arrived 🙌
> 
> Sorry for bidding against you.
> 
> ...


Next time we divide and conquer more synchronized🏴‍☠️
Brush plated sounds tempting, any recommendations?
What’s your pick on the hands?🕵🏼‍♂️


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I agree... will get in touch next time.

As Blandford did their own 'thing', my gut instinct says the hands could be original. Blandford did use these hands on some early quartz divers.

However, virtually all Blandford Masters that can be found online seem equipped with standard fat Squale hands with orange mins. 

I'd replate the bezel, and enjoy until proof can be found one way or the other about those hands. 

It's unlikely hands were replaced due to lume loss as its not Tritium.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Here as reference the Master case atop 3x 1521 early cases (1980-2008)

thanks Gerard for the insight into Blandford… they are frome the UK, correct?

Interesting to elaborate on the Tritium question: i noticed that all period dials with military batons are only marked swiss made, but if exposed to light they glow shortly as if T was used.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Blandford… they are frome the UK, correct?
> 
> Tritium question: i noticed that all period dials with military batons are only marked swiss made, but if exposed to light they glow shortly as if T was used.


Yes, Blandford were a UK based brand.

As far as I can tell, your Master was quite a late Blandford production, as it matches well their designs during the quartz era. Black/gold/mercedes-hands. But could be tritium, I guess. Certainly has some tone to it.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Gerard Jones said:


> As far as I can tell, your Master was quite a late Blandford production, as it matches well their designs during the quartz era. Black/gold/mercedes-hands.


Can't find the image I wanted quickly, but here's a quartz era Blandford with its period 'look'...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Here as reference the Master case atop 3x 1521


Can we see a nice shot of the crown side and a macro on the crown? Is the crown period? Was it gold plated originally?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Yes, Blandford were a UK based brand.
> 
> As far as I can tell, your Master was quite a late Blandford production, as it matches well their designs during the quartz era. Black/gold/mercedes-hands. But could be tritium, I guess. Certainly has some tone to it.


Fully agree… based on my archive i see from very early on, Masters with Blandford dials. And all their watches sport the silver applied indexes and Squale sword hands… 
So it seems the taste of the 80ies is responsible for the miami vice look on my wrist… 

funny enough for Eagle Star Genève they produced a similar dial/hand combi in the late 1970ies, early 80’s


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Can we see a nice shot of the crown side and a macro on the crown? Is the crown period? Was it gold plated originally?


The crown was replaced by a generic one… or is it a Heuer???
I purchased a PVD crown (squale) and if compared with 2003 reference this seems to be correct…


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

darklight111 said:


>


Great shot👍🏻


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I feel like a bund is missing. Like a mk.2 C3 or a Forza...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes Gerard, it is….
This would be a great addition








copyright by owner - pm for removal


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Did you buy that one sold on UHRFORUM?


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> I feel like a bund is missing. Like a mk.2 C3 or a Forza...
> View attachment 16899148


I feel like Squale will release another Bund type watch soon. They have made so many variations already that it is only logical there is more to come. Personally, I feel like every modern bund variation is missing a fat orange minute hand and a lollipop seconds.


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

First even though it’s unofficial, it’s awesome there’s a club for Squale owners. I’ve been a Squale fan and Owner for quite a bit of time. 

Second this little beauty was delivered today a nice addition to to my collection. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

pkrshang said:


> I feel like Squale will release another Bund type watch soon. They have made so many variations already that it is only logical there is more to come. Personally, I feel like every modern bund variation is missing a fat orange minute hand and a lollipop seconds.


Did you see that bund with Essemme hands on insta? Hope its not the new release.

I once had and sold an early buckshot bund - blasted with round high lume markers. What a mistake! 

I am in talks with a contact who may be able to source a Horus bund. 🤞


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Did you buy that one sold on UHRFORUM?


No - unfortunately missed it


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Did you see that bund with Essemme hands on insta? Hope its not the new release.
> 
> I once had and sold an early buckshot bund - blasted with round high lume markers. What a mistake!
> 
> I am in talks with a contact who may be able to source a Horus bund. 🤞


Do you still have an old pic of the buckshot?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

change of topic
Back to the year 1967 and following
Not the first watch to break the 1000m barrier but a colourful yet little rocked example of an early Master


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> change of topic
> Back to the year 1967 and following
> Not the first watch to break the 1000m barrier but a colourful yet little rocked example of an early Master


Why why why why oh why won't Squale reissue some early Master watches. Seriously, the market would go nuts for a well made Squale with enamel bezel.


----------



## RLE (Apr 22, 2009)

marchitecture said:


> Yes Gerard, it is….
> This would be a great addition
> View attachment 16899342
> 
> copyright by owner - pm for removal


Own one of the AWCO Bunds. 

Slimmed down the Squales of late but down to these three…..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Phwoar! Bloody lovely ain't it...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

happy friday fellow squalistas


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally took off my 60atmos and let it run down. After a month of everyday wear, it lasted 40 hours (SW200) laying on its back. Great watch!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Looks really great🤩
We don’t have a local distributor - so no chance to test it on my wrist.... otherwise i would have ordered the brown dial


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Glossy dial for a rainy day.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Gotta love a Beams 👆, baby! 💪


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Why did I sell this? Why?! 🥲









Never sell your Squale!

Haven't stopped thinking about this one for the last few days. Now the hunt begins... again.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

sivart said:


> Finally took off my 60atmos and let it run down. After a month of everyday wear, it lasted 40 hours (SW200) laying on its back. Great watch!
> View attachment 16903907


Sellita SW200-1 is a great movement! I clocked 47 hours of power reserve on one of my Sinn watches, which is amazing since it's specified to only 38 hours.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Old faithful...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I know it's sold out in most places, but I'm kind of surprised at the price gouging by Gnomon. Definitely changes my opinion of them.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah... that sucks as much as the quick resellers who try and leech out cash from the enthusiast.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll tell you what doesn't suck, though... a nice SuperMatte 🙂👌


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I know it's sold out in most places, but I'm kind of surprised at the price gouging by Gnomon. Definitely changes my opinion of them.


I have this beauty on its way to my house, it should be delivered tomorrow. But damn Gnomon’s price what the heck are they smoking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magna Graecia (12 mo ago)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I know it's sold out in most places, but I'm kind of surprised at the price gouging by Gnomon. Definitely changes my opinion of them.


That's interesting; they had the best price of any retailer on the 1521 Luminous. I wonder if they're using dynamic pricing like professional sports teams-most popular opponents drives higher ticket prices.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I know it's sold out in most places, but I'm kind of surprised at the price gouging by Gnomon. Definitely changes my opinion of them.


I suppose their agreement with Squale may different than other ADs but typically aren't ADs required to sell at msrp? At least the advertised price?


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Magna Graecia said:


> That's interesting; they had the best price of any retailer on the 1521 Luminous. I wonder if they're using dynamic pricing like professional sports teams-most popular opponents drives higher ticket prices.


First of all amazing that they still have availability - but the price😳 is shocking
If i remember correctly, they sold the first batch even a little cheaper than the mothership in switzerland….


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Time for another barn find: a very very early Supermatic 20 atmos with a gilt Mirval dial and the signature squale hands…
Normally not my main focus of interest, yet….
It has a military CB engraving which intrigued me enough to buy it.
Very rare Count-Down bezel, something I never saw on any brand so far….









_Come Folgore dal cielo… come Nembio di tempesta_


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

What's on or inside the caseback 👆


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> I suppose their agreement with Squale may different than other ADs but typically aren't ADs required to sell at msrp? At least the advertised price?


Yes; Gnomon have more controll over what they can do when it comes to Squale. Hence the Lab 1.

On a slightly different tac, there is someone selling a mint MMM at a great price should any be interested - drop me a message for contact details.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> What's on or inside the caseback 👆


FOLGORE








why did the italian army never adopt the NCS numbering system ?!?


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

New Squale just arrived today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Happy Happy Joy Joy🥹, my Squale Marina Militare was just delivered . 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Beautiful. Likely my next Squale.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Can’t seem to take this one off the wrist


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I know it's sold out in most places, but I'm kind of surprised at the price gouging by Gnomon. Definitely changes my opinion of them.


I bought mine from Gnomon for $1260. The current price must surely be an error right? 😯


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

1980s 1521 chapter ring detail...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> 1980s 1521 chapter ring detail...
> View attachment 16913886


Years ago I bought a 1521 and sent it to International Watch Works to bead blast and DLC coat the polished chapter ring. It looked amazing, but I foolishly sold it. 

Since Squale sells a PVD 1521, I recently asked if they could make me a polished version but with a PVD chapter ring. They said no.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

👆
Squale used to be quite open to such mods. But seem to have clamped down massively.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Need... more... Super Squale...


----------



## RLE (Apr 22, 2009)

New Drass Periscope.

Limited Edition yet again but thankfully for my wallet, don’t think this one is for me. 









Squale Periscope || Squale Official Website







www.squale.ch






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

RLE said:


> New Drass Periscope.
> 
> Limited Edition yet again but thankfully for my wallet, don’t think this one is for me.
> 
> ...


Can't get past the 16mm of chonk when my 50ATM has the same WR at 12.5.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

What do you so suppose the coloured extra bezels are for? They look like plastic..


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MKN said:


> What do you so suppose the coloured extra bezels are for? They look like plastic..


Bezel condom. Stops the Periscope from breeding.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS


























..maybe I should get me a “Red Beanie” also!
Cheers!*


----------



## RLE (Apr 22, 2009)

MKN said:


> What do you so suppose the coloured extra bezels are for? They look like plastic..


Per Squales blurb:

The Drass company also asked Squale to make an additional device to accompany the watch. It is in fact a rubber cap, to be specially applied to the bezel of the watch. An apparently innocuous device, but one that conceals a great purpose.

In submarines, instrumentation is extremely sensitive, and any interference risks ruining the mission. An accidental collision of the watch with another metal part in the narrow spaces of the submarine would risk creating an interference signal for its sonar and radar, or worse still, accidentally revealing its position to the enemy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I didnt like the periscope, so I bought this instead...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> I didnt like the periscope, so I bought this instead...
> View attachment 16918243


That was fast🤩👍🏻🥂 congrats


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> Bezel condom. Stops the Periscope from breeding.


Good to know - hopefully it succeeds


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

RLE said:


> Per Squales blurb:
> 
> The Drass company also asked Squale to make an additional device to accompany the watch. It is in fact a rubber cap, to be specially applied to the bezel of the watch. An apparently innocuous device, but one that conceals a great purpose.
> 
> ...


If that’s really such an issue they should probably refrain from wearing metal watches all together..


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

MKN said:


> If that’s really such an issue they should probably refrain from wearing metal watches all together..


Yeah, for that environment a $50 G-shock sounds like a perfect watch. Durable, waterproof and soft if you bump into anything.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> That was fast🤩👍🏻🥂 congrats


End of a three year search, my friend! 🙂


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Great things come to those who wait🪬

Again, really happy for you and your outstanding collection🏆


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Shiny bits..


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Bets are taken when the first DRASS pops up for sale... costs propably more than a real Submarine🤣


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The first reseller Squale Herritage popped up on Subito for €2500.
What a joke 😂😕


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16920823
> 
> 
> Bets are taken when the first DRASS pops up for sale... costs propably more than a real Submarine🤣





marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16920823
> 
> 
> Bets are taken when the first DRASS pops up for sale... costs propably more than a real Submarine🤣
> [/QU





marchitecture said:


> View attachment 16920823
> 
> 
> Bets are taken when the first DRASS pops up for sale... costs propably more than a real Submarine🤣


gnomons has them for sale on their website


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

RSM1959 said:


> gnomons has them for sale on their website


Sorry I meant the edition for drass itself🙈 it’s only my third language


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Gerard Jones said:


> The first reseller Squale Herritage popped up on Subito for €2500.
> What a joke


That’s pretty optimistic when they are still available at retail - €1495


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

As I get older, I seem to love small details that few would even notice. Most would probably think I only own one watch 😅. They all look the same, right? 🤣
1980's 1521 with 'redish' mins and skinny hours...


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

So after after 4 months my 1521 seems to decided does not like to change into autumn and it suddenly stoped overnight!!! I tend to take my watch off at night on and I don't where the 1521 each day more like every other day. 

Absolutely and completely gutted can't quite believe in all the years of owning watches would pack up so quickly, contacted the dealer in UK and sending back ASAP for a refund or replacement


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

jamesiowuk said:


> So after after 4 months my 1521 seems to decided does not like to change into autumn and it suddenly stoped overnight!!! I tend to take my watch off at night on and I don't where the 1521 each day....


Doesn't matter what you do. Doesn't matter what you spend. Doesn't matter what the brand... Tiny parts are hard to put together. Tiny parts fail. The question is... how easy is it to get a repair. If fast and easy and cheap... happy days. If free... perfect. 
You are just one of the unlucky few... try not to feel too pissed off. I'm sure your AD will assist.


----------



## jamesiowuk (8 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Doesn't matter what you do. Doesn't matter what you spend. Doesn't matter what the brand... Tiny parts are hard to put together. Tiny parts fail. The question is... how easy is it to get a repair. If fast and easy and cheap... happy days. If free... perfect.
> You are just one of the unlucky few... try not to feel too pissed off. I'm sure your AD will assist.


I know it's not there fault - very quick to respond by email hopefully can get fixed asap, will post back


----------



## Magna Graecia (12 mo ago)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16924774


I wish Squale would bring back this dial color.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I wish Squale would make a black dial 1521 with hand applied lume and an enlayed enamel bezel. 

(Yes... I will keep saying this relentlessly until my dream is realised... bring back the vintage Master).


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

So curious question for everyone, what is your white whale/ grail when it comes to Squale? 

For me I have two, the Squale 50 ATMOS Onda Sunkist and Emerald. If I could get those two the Squale part of my collection would be complete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

My Squale grail...








Doesn't exist at the moment. But would be a Super case, Master marker dial, Matic enamel bezel.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Grail #001: the “other” Alessandri….










Grail #002: the “other” marina militare


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

icode said:


> So curious question for everyone, what is your white whale/ grail when it comes to Squale?
> 
> For me I have two, the Squale 50 ATMOS Onda Sunkist and Emerald. If I could get those two the Squale part of my collection would be complete.
> 
> ...


Simple. Just as my 50ATM Super is basically a baby sunburst gray Squalematic, I want a baby version of the sky blue Squalematic. The Squalo Bianco is annoyingly close to that, but _not _that. It needs two minor changes - the applied markers and handset from the Onda series, like my Super has. With those, it would be shut up and take my money.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

One of the best 1521 ever? I think so...


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> One of the best 1521 ever? I think so...
> View attachment 16935262


Modern yes, it's nicely done. However, I wish the C3 logo replaced the automatic 500m text like in the original Blancpain 50 Fathoms Bund. It doesn't quite work offset for my tastes.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Blimey... its quiet here... and as my Instagram account got hacked last night, locking me out of my Facebook account at the same time... thought I may as well post something here and kill the silence...









As for the Sunderland based hacker of my Insta account... maybe hide your IP address a little better next time. 🤔


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Blimey... its quiet here... and as my Instagram account got hacked last night, locking me out of my Facebook account at the same time... thought I may as well post something here and kill the silence...
> View attachment 16937809
> 
> 
> As for the Sunderland based hacker of my Insta account... maybe hide your IP address a little better next time. 🤔





Gerard Jones said:


> Blimey... its quiet here... and as my Instagram account got hacked last night, locking me out of my Facebook account at the same time... thought I may as well post something here and kill the silence...
> View attachment 16937809
> 
> 
> As for the Sunderland based hacker of my Insta account... maybe hide your IP address a little better next time. 🤔


****ing ****! I'm glad you're ok!!! I hope you can reactivate the profiles again! If you're sick of Facebook and Instagram, I can understand.... Dude, that would be a huge loss though because of your contributions, helpfulness, and expertise! Hope to see you soon!!!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, Mrtn.

Been a crap few days. Not only lost a large group of interactions on insta, but way too may years of history on FB. Not looking good that I'll ever get to reinstate my account, but will keep banging my head against that Meta brick wall just in case.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

If I dont get my FB account back soon... y'all are going to get pretty annoyed with my relentless posting...


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Never happen


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Newest addition. I was told that I needed a fifth Squale by a wise man here. Apparently I’m easily persuaded. Thanks Gerard.














I


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It wasn't me guv'... honest 😅


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> ⬆


Did you see the solid gold one of these that is up for sale? Questionable finishing considering what it must have cost to make such a thing.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Bezel condom. Stops the Periscope from breeding.


I am probably missing something here but couldn’t Squale have just issued a T183 forged carbon to Draas and solved the metal to metal problem and kept a similar aesthetic?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

RSM1959 said:


> I am probably missing something here but couldn’t Squale have just issued a T183 forged carbon to Draas and solved the metal to metal problem and kept a similar aesthetic?


My comment was just a (poor taste) joke. 

As others have commented; if clanking watches was really an issue, I would have thought there were plenty of other designs worth considering. Like a rubber case G-Shock or a diver with a lower profile that is less likely to donk into stuff.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> My comment was just a (poor taste) joke.
> 
> As others have commented; if clanking watches was really an issue, I would have thought there were plenty of other designs worth considering. Like a rubber case G-Shock or a diver with a lower profile that is less likely to donk into stuff.


I understand but it seems to me that the Periscope and T183 (blue variant) are so similar in size and appearance that it appears to be more sales driven than performance driven. I don’t design watches for a living, what do I know?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Autumn is definately here. Back in the jackets...


----------



## stmoggy888 (4 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Autumn is definately here. Back in the jackets...
> View attachment 16944616


32 degree here ..... LOL 😆🤣!!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

stmoggy888 said:


> 32 degree here ..... LOL 😆🤣!!


Yeah, yeah... you'll be back in the fridge before you know it! 🥶


----------



## stmoggy888 (4 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Yeah, yeah... you'll be back in the fridge before you know it! 🥶


Don't I know it !!!!
LOL 😂🤣.
At least I've got some special Squale to come back to.
Any news on your bund ?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Bund... what Bund?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh... the Bund... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Gerard Jones said:


> Did you see the solid gold one of these that is up for sale? Questionable finishing considering what it must have cost to make such a thing.


No I didn't. Where did you see it?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Gerard Jones said:


> Autumn is definately here. Back in the jackets...
> View attachment 16944616


Beautiful shot


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> No I didn't. Where did you see it?


On 'Carousell'. 18k 1545 originally sold by Gnomon. Engraving on caseback was badly off centre.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone else got anything to post here? I have nowhere else to go now, and I really don't want this thread to be renamed to "Gerard Jones' Squales (unofficial)".

Anyway... 😅

...I figured out something quite important I thought I'd share: if you take the 1521, then add the digits together, you get 9. Now as it turns out, I only have 8. I guess that means there is room for one more. I am already on the trail for it, but feel free to drop recommendations if you see something missing...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

If you multiply each individual number it gives you even 10 as a result, so happy hunting 
What happened to all the other gifted photographers/squale owners?








one from my archive - squale under heavy pressure


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> What happened to all the other gifted photographers/squale owners?
> 
> One from my archive - squale under heavy pressure...


I hope I haven't scared them off... I think I saw some tumble weed earlier. 😂

You aren't testing that MM... its 50 Atmos... pop on another 48 Rolex!


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

marchitecture said:


> If you multiply each individual number it gives you even 10 as a result, so happy hunting
> What happened to all the other gifted photographers/squale owners?
> View attachment 16947567
> 
> one from my archive - squale under heavy pressure


Bad news chaps. The square root is 39! You may have a ways to go.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm going to need a bigger box!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

My humble collection...bang for buck hard to beat any of these for me.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

RSM1959 said:


> Bad news chaps. The square root is 39! You may have a ways to go.


Challenge accepted


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning people...
...yes... I'm still banned from Meta... still here...








So glad I pushed the budget to get this one... it really is a stunner.


----------



## Lumeseeker (5 mo ago)

I've had my full luminoso squale for a year and love it. And it prompted me to buy the matte blue 1521 today. Can't wait till it arrives!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Lumeseeker said:


> ...matte blue 1521 today. Can't wait till it arrives!


Always exciting waiting for a new watch to arrive. Not really sure why, but I even secretly like it when there is a glitch in delivery and it gets delayed. Sort of adds to the whole build up. Frustrating, but exciting. 

By the way... having bought a second 1521, you are now on a slippery slope. Let's hope its not as slippery as the slope @marchitecture finds himself on. 39 is a lot of Squale for one wrist. 💪


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh my, what did I get myself into🙈 
well I am on #14 with one reserved for shipping early November - thats not even half time🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> ...one reserved for shipping early November...


Ooooh what might that special Squale be? 🙊😎😉


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Ooooh what might that special Squale be? 🙊😎😉


Well, I guess thats the 115m Question, now is it
And all this excitement and impatient waiting thanks to a true gentleman from this very forum🤩👍🏻


----------



## Magna Graecia (12 mo ago)

Lumeseeker said:


> I've had my full luminoso squale for a year and love it. And it prompted me to buy the matte blue 1521 today. Can't wait till it arrives!


I've had mine for a couple of months and it's been a phenomenal time piece. I'm averaging +1 spd and the mesh bracelet is amazing-most comfortable of any watch bracelet I own, including my Tag Heuer Monaco CW2113. If Mr. Maggi is reading this board, please bring back the Onda Azzurro and I'll be happy to add another Squale to my collection.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Tropic was swapped out for a Heuerville Horween.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Squale Saturday... again. My 60 Anni 1521 looking sad...








Don't worry. Its normally happy again by 10 past 10.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

^^^ Squale Saturday indeed!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Squale Saturday


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Squale Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

With what happened yesterday, imagin my surprise when I woke up and found out it was Squale Sunday!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

SNP Warning! If you don't like Squale Nerd Posts... move along.

So, since risking the purchase of what I believed to be a 1521 SuperMatte by Page & Cooper, I get a few comments that it's not one of the 40 LE pieces (there were 20 blasted, and 20 blasted with pvd bezel and chapter ring). So I finally got round to shooting a pic that emphasises the difference between a SuperMatte and a Satinato (standard Squale blasted matt)...








In this pic Satinato is on the bottom and Supermatte top.
If anyone is thinking about searching for one, there are some key details to check. The finish is rougher, seems to sparkle more in direct light; the finish was applied with bezel insert in situation, and its edge is slightly marred by the blasting; the dial is slightly more black; the min hand paint seems more vivid; only sold in 2014 so this year should be on the Page & Cooper stamped warranty card; and it should come in the double width blue box with warranty slot.
If anyone spots one that has the pvd bezel, and you aren't interested, please reach out. This is on my seek list.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Nerd posts are way more interesting than just photos - thanks for the info.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> SNP Warning! If you don't like Squale Nerd Posts... move along.
> 
> So, since risking the purchase of what I believed to be a 1521 SuperMatte by Page & Cooper, I get a few comments that it's not one of the 40 LE pieces (there were 20 blasted, and 20 blasted with pvd bezel and chapter ring). So I finally got round to shooting a pic that emphasises the difference between a SuperMatte and a Satinato (standard Squale blasted matt)...
> View attachment 16953886
> ...


Always beautiful photos and impressive information. Anybody reading these posts certainly benefit from them. I know I have.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Squale Matic pumpkin


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Beams 'orange hour'...


----------



## PanAnto (May 3, 2021)

New Squale SUB-39 Heritage...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Beams 'orange hour'...
> View attachment 16955341


This orange hour hand🤩🥳


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah... Good morning, good morning, good morning, good morning...


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

PanAnto said:


> View attachment 16955477
> 
> 
> New Squale SUB-39 Heritage...


The new crown shape is way better than the one they used before.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

pkrshang said:


> The new crown shape is way better than the one they used before.


For me... thats as far as it goes. The rest is... meh!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

My daily beater...


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

My first exposure to the 1521 has become my beater as well. Purchased second hand and is running +3. Can’t ask for much more.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I find all Squale SW200 and old ETA2824-2 seem to be very well regulated.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> I find all Squale SW200 and old ETA2824-2 seem to be very well regulated.


Yep, Squale has always done a good job on that aspect.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

So glad I took a punt on this one. Definately a favourite.


But aren't they all.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale Section


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

exc-hulk said:


> Squale Section


Very nice 👌

I really wish my wrist would be happy with the scale of the 2002. How amazing it would be if they did a remake of the 2001.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Gerard Jones said:


> Very nice 👌
> 
> I really wish my wrist would be happy with the scale of the 2002. How amazing it would be if they did a remake of the 2001.


Thanks !

Yes, the 2002 is absolutely a tool. And one of my favorites of my collection.

A 2001 would be great. With the orange bezel inlay


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Holy while searching for two Squale grails the Onda in Emerald and the Onda In Sunkist I came across these hand engraved by the great Mario Terzi. Only 2 Squale Masters !!! I wonder how many gazzillion dollars these went for or worth. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Not a fan of the engraving. And not a fan of this dial/bezel colour option of the Milano Master. 
But the standard bronze that came with black dial and black enamel with PVD bezel and crown was stunning. 
Would be great to a remake in 40 or 42mm.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Absolutely love the engraving.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

RSM1959 said:


> Absolutely love the engraving.


There are folk that do this case engraving.



Watches Archives - DAVID SHEEHAN ~ ENGRAVER


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

It’s expensive and becoming a lost art in other various collectibles. Always been fond of it.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

I like the reference as well. Not this particular color way


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Gerard Jones said:


> There are folk that do this case engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> Watches Archives - DAVID SHEEHAN ~ ENGRAVER


 Now I’m going to have to find a watch that I would want to get engraved. I’m definitely not going to get a Rolex engraved. Maybe get the Bronze Squale 500 meter and mod it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Gnomon did a Squale 50 ATMOS bronze with a green dial, now I’m definitely going to have to find one. Number 3 on my grail list now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

icode said:


> Gnomon did a Squale 50 ATMOS bronze with a green dial, now I’m definitely going to have to find one. Number 3 on my grail list now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One on ebay real cheap right now!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Not a fan at all of engraving on watches, especially tool watches. It makes it look like a tea cup.


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Gerard Jones said:


> One on ebay real cheap right now!


Do you have a link cause the only one I see on evilbay is the Squale bronze anthracite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Nvm found one with a blue dial, and just ordered it!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

icode said:


> Holy while searching for two Squale grails the Onda in Emerald and the Onda In Sunkist I came across these hand engraved by the great Mario Terzi. Only 2 Squale Masters !!! I wonder how many gazzillion dollars these went for or worth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon what may be a dumb question: is the Emerald Onda actually a thing? I've seen references to it before but everytime its just a pic of the Onda Laguna whichnis a aqua green.... in fact that one I have.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning!


----------



## PanAnto (May 3, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Morning!
> View attachment 16963438


Back to Bund watches? Nice.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

PanAnto said:


> Back to Bund watches? Nice.


Current idea is to focus on black dial 1521 and Super case Squale with some sort of twist. I'm not on a Bund mission specifically. 😅


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's see your shots for Squale Satureday!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

PVD greetings from the archive - travelling light and missing a 1521 on my wrist - how stupid can one be 🙈


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> PVD greetings from the archive...


Wow... love those two.

Interesting seconds hand on the unbranded dial with poly/bakelite bezel insert. Strange paddle shape (looks same paddle length as the tiny paddle, but wider - nit as ling as modern, though). Or is that just a camera lens issue?


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Would you guys say squale’s build quality is equal or better than doxa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

usc1 said:


> Would you guys say squale’s build quality is equal or better than doxa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on the model chosen.
1545 less
1521 equal
Matic equal
S39 equal
2002 equal

Excluding 1545, finishing is beyond expectation for the price and movements are always well regulated.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Squale Saturday


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Gerard Jones said:


> Depends on the model chosen.
> 1545 less
> 1521 equal
> Matic equal
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I was eyeing the 1521 for a daily. I was not certain as I only had their submariner 1545 but I know it is their lower line and an unfair comparison. 

Thanks again.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Let's see your shots for Squale Satureday!
> View attachment 16965824


 Squale Saturday


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

usc1 said:


> Would you guys say squale’s build quality is equal or better than doxa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on which Doxa. I don't have personal experience, but what I've heard about the Sub 200 is that it's not impressive. The rest of them are well regarded, though apparently Doxa CS leaves a lot to be desired. 

No issues with my 50ATM. The crown is a bit of a pain to screw back down, but if you hold it right it's not too bad, and the sleek lines you get from it being sunken into the case make up for that. The thing that really stands out to me is the AR coating. The only watches I've had that were even close were my Seiko SDGC "Grand Cocktails" which had their "super clear AR" or whatever they call it. 

From some angles the Squale looks like it just doesn't have a crystal at all, and it never glares or washes out from any angle.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

usc1 said:


> Would you guys say squale’s build quality is equal or better than doxa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An excellent question. One I've pondered myself as I own a Doxa 300t and 3 Squales, a 1521 Onda Laguna and 2 60 atmos.
Bracelet quality is Doxa overall, I don't love the 600t bracelet but the Squale mesh is essentially an aftermarket with branding.
Crystal is about equal
Movement is dead equal on models with the ETA 2824 or SW200 but Doxa does have some COSC options.
Dial quality overall to Squale. Though the Doxa dial is kinda there thing and changing it to applied markers, etc would make it less appealing.
Comfort is good on both but maybe a slight nod to Squale. 
OVerall the better Squales and the better Doxas (not the 200) are pretty equal. But Doxa as much as I like them and would gladly add a couple more; are way more expensive. So for the price I'd give the nod to Squale.
The 60 atmos watches I have are some of my favorites.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sixty Anni for Sunday.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Wow... love those two.
> 
> Interesting seconds hand on the unbranded dial with poly/bakelite bezel insert. Strange paddle shape (looks same paddle length as the tiny paddle, but wider - nit as ling as modern, though). Or is that just a camera lens issue?











Let me take a better pic when I am back home


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

After stupidly selling it to raise funds, I missed my blasted buckshot bund a lot. So pleased to now have this Horus Bund in the box. Love wearing this little bit of history.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> View attachment 16970123
> 
> After stupidly selling it to raise funds, I missed my blasted buckshot bund a lot. So pleased to now have this Horus Bund in the box. Love wearing this little bit of history.


Very much like the blasted case as well. Would love to see a blasted 1521 or Matic with drilled lugs.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Today’s selection. Two beaters that work.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone ever used lens extension tubes? Don't bother... focal plane is paper thin.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Does anyone else wear a dive watch as their dress watch?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The Super is a versatile piece in that way. But not enough of them, and prices too high.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Saw this on Instagram. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm sure others will kick in with thoughts more positive, but my mum said if you don't have anything nice to say, say nothing at all. So I'll keep quiet.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think Gnomon might've jumped the gun on these? I got a newsletter about them the other day, but they're gone from the site and the link in the email no longer works. I think they're fine? I don't hate them like Gnomon's hideous Lab Edizione, but they don't really do anything for me. I think the gray one looks like primer paint, and the white and gold is....awkward.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The first rule of Squale club is: don't mention the Lab1.

🤣🤣😅😟🥺🤢

The second rule is: don't look at the crown on those new 1545.

😳


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> I think Gnomon might've jumped the gun on these? I got a newsletter about them the other day, but they're gone from the site and the link in the email no longer works. I think they're fine? I don't hate them like Gnomon's hideous Lab Edizione, but they don't really do anything for me. I think the gray one looks like primer paint, and the white and gold is....awkward.
> 
> View attachment 16973555


I kinda like the black one. Grey might be better in person…


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

jstancato said:


> I kinda like the black one. Grey might be better in person…


At the very least I'm curious to see what the Geneve stripes look like in better photos.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> I think Gnomon might've jumped the gun on these? I got a newsletter about them the other day, but they're gone from the site and the link in the email no longer works. I think they're fine? I don't hate them like Gnomon's hideous Lab Edizione, but they don't really do anything for me. I think the gray one looks like primer paint, and the white and gold is....awkward.
> 
> View attachment 16973555


That white one is absolutely baller. I can envision myself wearing it in a run down club in Latvia


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

I also like the black and wonder what the gray will look like in person. But that lume plot doesn't look centered and the edge looks sloppy? 


jstancato said:


> View attachment 16973265
> 
> Saw this on Instagram. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Urgh... three more days to go...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> I think Gnomon might've jumped the gun on these? I got a newsletter about them the other day, but they're gone from the site and the link in the email no longer works. I think they're fine? I don't hate them like Gnomon's hideous Lab Edizione, but they don't really do anything for me. I think the gray one looks like primer paint, and the white and gold is....awkward.
> 
> View attachment 16973555


I think that they're fine but at $799 I wouldn't choose this over a 1521. I also wish they'd stop printing "Y1545" on the dial, it doesn't look good.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> View attachment 16974553
> 
> Urgh... three more days to go...


And then happens what??? 🥁🥁🥁🥁🥁


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

...the weekend.

But on reflection, I have no idea why I tried to feel happy about it, as I'll be working through. Urgh.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

And for a moment I was hoping you would present us another new fabulous squale addition to your collection 😇


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

👆 Nice master giramondo 👏.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

SuperMatte...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Did ya'll see the Squale email for the 1545? I just can't look at that crown. No idea why, but it makes me feel slightly sick 🤢


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Did ya'll see the Squale email for the 1545? I just can't look at that crown. No idea why, but it makes me feel slightly sick 🤢


I don't like it either but it's still better than the crown on the SUB-39... 🙄 If the had used a more Squaleish crown, removed the Y1545 on the dial and lowered the price with $200 I'd get one as a beater. Now? No thanks.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

even after studying the colorful history of Squale for over 4 years now - this design i do not understand

And for this money you find a 1515 or 1545 vintage as wonderful beater and wear it with a smile….


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Friday... not quite the same when you gotta work Saturday.


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

You´re not alone... Cheers!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Squale Super up shirt sleeve...


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Good afternoon. The weekend awaits.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The Squale Super Tribute...


----------



## Nomateus (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone! Did anyone received this new Squale model? I want to buy it but since there are no reviews yet I'm waiting to pull the trigger.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> SuperMatte...
> View attachment 16976578


Incredible shot! Seriously, one of the best watch photos I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Iron swan said:


> Incredible shot! Seriously, one of the best watch photos I’ve seen in a while.


High praise. Thanks.

I take most of my shots on baking trays 🤣

This one was a plastic box lid that had some old foam fall off it 🤣

I guess my point is, for anyone that might be interested, it's mostly about the light and the angle of the shot. You don't need any fancy kit to make decent pictures.

Unless you were being sarcastic, of course 🤣🤣🤣😅


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Its Tritium Tuesday!!! (again)....


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

happy tritium tuesday


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)




----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Had no baking tray on hand


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

And for the official Tritium Tuesday... Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Need to do something about this bezel?!?
Drown it in champagne?? 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Really... need... a... Master!

I keep thinking that Unicorn is out there...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Right... starting a new regular...
Wanted Wednesday: a Squale you want in your collection...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Right... starting a new regular...
> Wanted Wednesday: a Squale you want in your collection...
> View attachment 16990380


I'll go with this one. First generation 1157. Love these hands and this classic skin diver case.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Missing in my Collection:

















(not my pictures: owner please pm if copyright issues)


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Right... starting a new regular...
> Wanted Wednesday: a Squale you want in your collection...
> View attachment 16990380





Gerard Jones said:


> Right... starting a new regular...
> Wanted Wednesday: a Squale you want in your collection...
> View attachment 16990380


An Allessia Zecchini


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Double post... doh! 😅


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

RSM1959 said:


> An Allessia Zecchini


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Definately one of my best purchases... love the mk.2 C3...


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

RSM1959 said:


> An Allessia Zecchini


Same.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

A Squale has always been in my rotation at EVERY moment ever since I started wearing watches 7 years ago.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

I somehow ended up with a NOS glossy dial beams when the seller labeled it as used. There is literally no marks on it and it still has the caseback sticker. I think I got lucky in this instance.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 16993202
> 
> 
> A Squale has always been in my rotation at EVERY moment ever since I started wearing watches 7 years ago.


Interesting Tritium blue dial with rare bezel in right hand corner🤩 and fantastic collection alltogether
Love the 16700, such a versatile sporty


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

pkrshang said:


> View attachment 16993202
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Captain Cook. Pure class


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Happy Friday!

Actually have a day off tomorrow... might head to the sea!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Scrapmetal


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Sandwich


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

You know when you see something... then wish you hadn't seen it, but try as you might... you can't get rid of that horrible image in your head...











What is happening at Squale? Is it just me thinking this is so far off the mark?


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> You know when you see something... then wish you hadn't seen it, but try as you might... you can't get rid of that horrible image in your head...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16995415
> ...


What I know to be true is that manufacturers will often build to trends to expand customer base while continuing to build those machines that their base customers demand. If this creates a strong revenue stream for our favorite watch maker so that they may continue to build the references that are more traditional, then I hope they sell them all. But yes, hideous to my eye.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

I love the new 1545. Honestly, the only disappointment for me is the lack of additional colors. I could have done without black, there's enough of those. I also own two Onda and the robins egg blue Giramondo, so I like some of the different offerings from Squale.
















Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Nothing wrong with colorful dive watches… and especially nothing wrong with the Ondas and their wonderful dials…

but this “barbie on crack” watch??? Aiuto!!!

just my two cents
M


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> I love the new 1545. Honestly, the only disappointment for me is the lack of additional colors. I could have done without black, there's enough of those. I also own two Onda and the robins egg blue Giramondo, so I like some of the different offerings from Squale.
> 
> Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


The Robin Giramondo is a well designed piece. To me, it's a world away from the new 1545.
But if you like the new 1545, there are more colours. Have you seem the red dial version?


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> The Robin Giramondo is a well designed piece. To me, it's a world away from the new 1545.
> But if you like the new 1545, there are more colours. Have you seem the red dial version?


I saw it on Gnomon recently, and I'm not a red watch guy but it does look good. I'm glad they got away from crown guards on the new release.

As for the pink, my daughter likes it a lot. Anything to get the next generation into appreciating mechanical watches is ok in my book. 

I really like the grey and the tropic. Unfortunately my watch budget for the year is tapped, but next year is in a few months...

*Pics added for interest

















Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Haulin' out the Horus for Squale Saturday.


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Laying out the whole bunch for an IG shooting.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Mrtn Hchrl said:


> Laying out the whole bunch for an IG shooting.


First off... killer shot of some amazing pieces.👌👍💪

Secondly... can everyone please stop showing off about having access to Insta🥺😭😅


----------



## Kellaorav (12 mo ago)

My first contribution to this thread. Vintage Master from 2014.
Still looking for a better fitting oyster style bracelet








.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Kellaorav said:


> My first contribution to this thread. Vintage Master from 2014.
> Still looking for a better fitting oyster style bracelet
> View attachment 16996954
> 
> ...


Wow... that is one hell of a first post. Beautiful. I'm still looking for one of those.


----------



## PanAnto (May 3, 2021)

Kellaorav said:


> My first contribution to this thread. Vintage Master from 2014.
> Still looking for a better fitting oyster style bracelet
> View attachment 16996954
> 
> ...


What is this bracelet?


----------



## Kellaorav (12 mo ago)

PanAnto said:


> What is this bracelet?


It's a generic bracelet from ebay, bought it a while ago for another watch. 
I bought the Squale mesh but did not like it too much on the Master. 
Perhaps the 1545 bracelet would fit better?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Kellaorav said:


> It's a generic bracelet from ebay, bought it a while ago for another watch.
> I bought the Squale mesh but did not like it too much on the Master.
> Perhaps the 1545 bracelet would fit better?


Is it the same case as the Master Giramondo (it has the same Master engraved case back), so the Uncle Seiko BOR fits... I had one on mine before I sold it...


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> First off... killer shot of some amazing pieces.👌👍💪
> 
> Secondly... can everyone please stop showing off about having access to Insta🥺😭😅


Sorry buddy, that was not my intention.... I had to give a name to the topic...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Mrtn Hchrl said:


> Sorry buddy, that was not my intention.... I had to give a name to the topic...


Just teasing, Martin... its all good. 😉🙂


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Lume comparison between MMM and Galeazzi. The MMM holds it’s Lume significantly longer in these two examples. That’s my Squale Saturday contribution. Have a great weekend


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sunday best...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] Chameleon


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I posted a thread in the Dive Watch forum. A little game all here, and hopefully others, can get involved in...








How Many Squale 1521 Variants Are There?


How many Squale 1521 variants have been made? Let's find out! Not seeking boring numbers here... single pictures of unique 1521 variants is the game. Post one pic of one variant at a time. Only post your pic if the 1521 variant you have has not been posted previously in this thread. No...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

My trusty 1521 workhorse... the so called 'Tritium NOS' (as was built from parts Squale had lying around - but as this is one of the last made, it has modern hands, and they printed luminova on top of where tritium used to sit).


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Who else would like to see Squale produce a Matic with a blasted case and drilled lugs?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Are these COSC still being sold?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Still shown on their webpage, yet currently not available…
Guess the next batch sits, lies, performs in Biel/Bienne for their diploma 👯‍♀️


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy Thursday...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Some of the spice in my life….


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Some of the spice in my life….


Oh... stop it!!!

What a beauty!!!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

The Bezel apparently is called Bakelite, but in reality is made from Catalin (which is colourful and not exclusively darkish brown)…. Now, cleaning tips include buffing and polishing, which in my case will not yield any results… 
To all the experts: 🤩 could anybody share tips, tricks or previous experiences please?!?
Thank you in advance👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> The Bezel apparently is called Bakelite, but in reality is made from Catalin (which is colourful and not exclusively darkish brown)…. Now, cleaning tips include buffing and polishing, which in my case will not yield any results…
> To all the experts: 🤩 could anybody share tips, tricks or previous experiences please?!?
> Thank you in advance👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


As far as I am aware, it is possible to carefully buff out light scratches with Pollywatch crystal paste. However, this removes material and gives another effect that many collectors don't like. 
It is not possible to address any age/use related defects that have developed underneath the surface. So peel, corrosion, etc, all have to become part of what makes your special piece unique.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It's Friday, with an H...


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> The Bezel apparently is called Bakelite, but in reality is made from Catalin (which is colourful and not exclusively darkish brown)…. Now, cleaning tips include buffing and polishing, which in my case will not yield any results…
> To all the experts: 🤩 could anybody share tips, tricks or previous experiences please?!?
> Thank you in advance👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


Having polished my acrylic bezels before, polywatch works. But it shouldn't be used to many times as like Gerard said, it removes a layer of the bezel.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

SuperMatte Saturday? 🤣


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

greetings from the 148th floor


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Tribute Super. Still hope for a modern enamel bezel Super from Squale one day. But with my 1521 collection complete, a new mission begins with a journey into vintage; not least the search for two Supermatics (a 250 and a 300) with resin bezel inserts.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

summersundaymarina

i wish i could say my 1521 collection is complete🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, there is one more 1521 on my list... but we don't talk about that... 🙊🤣

BTW... what is your 1521 total sitting at now?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

🙈 twelve (plus 2 in the mail) 

What was that line from Diana Ross:
“If there’s a cure for this
I don’t want it....”


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Is it just me... or is it relatively quiet round here? Where is everyone? C'mon people... its Squale Sunday... let's see what you're wearing...


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> Is it just me... or is it relatively quiet round here? Where is everyone? C'mon people... its Squale Sunday... let's see what you're wearing...


I'm wearing a Sub39 today, although not today's photo. I have my first 2002 on way and rather excited to have a different model joining the small collection.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Future classic, right there 👆


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

My Sunday selection. After changing the time for Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Love the dial on the Galeazzi.


----------



## PanAnto (May 3, 2021)

SQUALE Giramondo


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice! Don't see many people ever posting the red Giramondo. 👏


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

My workhorse 1521...


----------



## PanAnto (May 3, 2021)

Yes. I guess very few were produced. It is no LE like the Robin Egg version that only 75 were produced.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd not be surprised if only 50 reds are out there. Never see them.


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_Giramondo_


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay... any Squale Big Ballers on here?

I have some bling you need...









Rare Squale 101 Atmos Lux Limited Edition 2002A Diamonds 160 Factory Set Stones | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare Squale 101 Atmos Lux Limited Edition 2002A Diamonds 160 Factory Set Stones at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

I see that Island Watch have relaunched their 38mm Squale Montauk. More than a hint of Fifty Fathoms to it...



















Squale Montauk 300 Meter Swiss Made Automatic Dive Watch with Black Sand Dial #MTK-11


Squale 300 Meter Swiss Made Automatic Dive Watch with Black Sand Dial#MTK-11




longislandwatch.com


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

They actually did a good job. The hour and min hands are a few mm too long for my taste. But, for the price being asked, not bad at all.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> They actually did a good job. The hour and min hands are a few mm too long for my taste. But, for the price being asked, not bad at all.


Totally. The hour should just reach the markers, not cover the edge of them, and the minute hand similarly should just reach the minute track. It has split second hash marks that are unreadable because a big chunk of hand is covering them. The second hand looks _way _too long. Still a big improvement over the first version though, which I thought looked like a San Martin Rado Captain Cook knock-off.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Blue Monday.


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

Wore mine this morning as well. Not sure if I’m going to keep it yet, but it’s nice to look at.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

RSM1959 said:


> Blue Monday.


POW! 😎


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd just like to say a huge public "thank you" to 'Marchitecture' here on WUS. Due to the invaluable help he offered me recently, I was able to realise a dream. What a gentleman!
It has some work to be done, and I'll show it here when complete. But just so you can see what I've got coming...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

My absolute pleasure & duty as fellow collector🙏🏻 
an honour to have met you through this thread, and big thanks for all the invaluable knowledge you share constantly


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

Anyone know what Squale is releasing this week?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Well... it comes with a BOR, and is said to be from the "depths of their archives", so...

My guess is a 39mm Supermatic 250

My hope is a 40mm Master reissue with enamel bezel

My fear is that we might get a 37mm Medium instead

Not long now...


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerard Jones said:


> Well... it comes with a BOR, and is said to be from the "depths of their archives", so...
> 
> My guess is a 39mm Supermatic 250
> 
> ...


I'd love anyone of those and I definitely wouldn't say no to a 1515 in 37mm with a BoR. 😄 I've owned four 1515 and have one left which and it's a superb watch, especially since it's quartz and super slim.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> I'd just like to say a huge public "thank you" to 'Marchitecture' here on WUS. Due to the invaluable help he offered me recently, I was able to realise a dream. What a gentleman!
> It has some work to be done, and I'll show it here when complete. But just so you can see what I've got coming...
> View attachment 17018616


Love the original 1st generation Masters, I've owned a couple of them over the years. They are the purest watch Squale made.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Here are some of the first generation masters I owned 5 years ago.


----------



## jstancato (Sep 30, 2020)

From Instagram. Skin diver?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah... man... that really is a disappointment for me. I really hoped this was going to be a re-release of the original Master 1000 or Supermatic 300.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Im


jstancato said:


> View attachment 17021940
> 
> From Instagram. Skin diver?


I'm guessing a modern 1157.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Before the new... something old...








Beams 2014 orange hour.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Tea time with my dear modded profy!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

New Super Squale 38mm skindiver. 









Supersquale All products







www.squale.ch


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

sirjohnk said:


> New Super Squale 38mm skindiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, my guess was spot on! I love it and I'll definitely order one. Only problem is that I want a black one with steel insert, a brown one and a grey one. 🤔😁 The grey looks stellar!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

sirjohnk said:


> New Super Squale 38mm skindiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them very much especially with the black dial


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

dark blue arrived today - a dream!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I like them but they are just a little ...underwhelming for the price. Perhaps a bit of colour in the bezels might have helped.
This would be my pick if it came with the black bezel insert - I like the traditional applied indices but Squale really ought to get someone to check their website page before uploading it (spot the problem with these pics)! HINT - you'd have thought they could have made sure the bracelet was correctly fitted first...same with all the bracelet model pics so the dials were obviously photoshoped on.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

I like almost everything about this model, except the size. I’d like to see more no date options from Squale as well. If they were 42mm or 44mm I would be ordering one.Overall I think they did well. Drilled lugs and no dates please.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

8505davids said:


> I like them but they are just a little ...underwhelming for the price. Perhaps a bit of colour in the bezels might have helped.
> This would be my pick if it came with the black bezel insert - I like the traditional applied indices but Squale really ought to get someone to check their website page before uploading it (spot the problem with these pics)! Same with all the bracelet model pics so the dials were obviously photoshoped on.
> 
> View attachment 17024232
> ...


I think the colors are fantastic for the first release, especially the brown one which was a real surprise so see. There will surely be other colors later on if these are not for you. 😊


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

RSM1959 said:


> I like almost everything about this model, except the size. I’d like to see more no date options from Squale as well. If they were 42mm or 44mm I would be ordering one.Overall I think they did well. Drilled lugs and no dates please.


42mm or 44mm in this skin diver case would be way too big for most people. Max 40mm or it would be totally unwearable. I'm happy that brands are going towards smaller sizes. If you want big there are a million other watches to go for.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I'd agree with size - its a simply, vintage style skindiver (with a bit of extra WR) not a full size diver ..... If they had added a sapphire modern update on their old bi-coloured bezel inserts I may well have been in.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

8505davids said:


> I like them but they are just a little ...underwhelming for the price. Perhaps a bit of colour in the bezels might have helped.
> This would be my pick if it came with the black bezel insert - I like the traditional applied indices but Squale really ought to get someone to check their website page before uploading it (spot the problem with these pics)! HINT - you'd have thought they could have made sure the bracelet was correctly fitted first...same with all the bracelet model pics so the dials were obviously photoshoped on.
> 
> View attachment 17024232
> ...


Nice but pricey and hopefully the real one will have the bottom springbar correctly installed...

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

8505davids said:


> I'd agree with size - its a simply, vintage style skindiver (with a bit of extra WR) not a full size diver ..... If they had added a sapphire modern update on their old bi-coloured bezel inserts I may well have been in.


How is it not a full size diver? 🤔 When watches actually was used for diving a lot of them where this size.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

RSM1959 said:


> I like almost everything about this model, except the size. I’d like to see more no date options from Squale as well. If they were 42mm or 44mm I would be ordering one.Overall I think they did well. Drilled lugs and no dates please.


I agree I for one am over the sub 40mm watches already this style would be fine in a 42 I love my 60atmos and would love to see some watches from Squale in that size range but they keep on churning out dainty watches, not everyone has a sub 7 inch wrist. 

Regards

Ren


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Those dials... 😍


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

2500M_Sub said:


> I agree I for one am over the sub 40mm watches already this style would be fine in a 42 I love my 60atmos and would love to see some watches from Squale in that size range but they keep on churning out dainty watches, not everyone has a sub 7 inch wrist.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


You're aware that Squale has about 4 million 42mm 50ATM versions? Yes?

"They keep churning out dainty watches?" Since when? The dainty Drass? The dainty carbon models? This one too dainty for you? Not everyone has tree trunk wrists either.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Having not seen it in the metal yet, it's hard to comment with confidence. But, subject to change if/when I get to see the thing, here are the few thoughts that have popped into my head...

Size is actually quite refreshing. Nothing wrong with a 38mm watch. I have a few, and love them. Very versitle. There will be many happy people.

I'm sure the dial quality will surprise, mainly because the Squale launch photography is always a bit bland. So fingers crossed, they will be much more exciting than they currently seem.

But... those bezels. Argh. Why choose the cheap option of an insert swap? Why not the engraved or printed solid bezels of their original skindiver?

And, personally, I would have preferred a 300 Supermatic or mk1 Master with enamel bezel. I know cost would be higher by a few hundred €, but this is a feature Squale have denied all their fans who don't like wearing 44mm watches. What an opportunity missed.

Something bothers me about the hands too, but once I saw there was no enamel bezel... I stopped looking.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

good for squale. the (not too small) vintage size scale pieces from brands are underway. pretty refreshing since larger, modern inspired watches have controlled the market for over 15 years. 

surprised squale hasn't done this earlier when they did their version of a 39/40


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Having not seen it in the metal yet, it's hard to comment with confidence. But, subject to change if/when I get to see the thing, here are the few thoughts that have popped into my head...
> 
> Size is actually quite refreshing. Nothing wrong with a 38mm watch. I have a few, and love them. Very versitle. There will be many happy people.
> 
> ...


Yeah there's definitely precedent. These were made with NOS parts that Squale had, but obviously no reason why they couldn't make new ones just like these. Hopefully this is just the start, and Squale expands the range down the line.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Love this new range of classic sized skindivers. A bit pricey but they look great.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

this is the closest i will come to the new release…


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

blue in daylight


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

I find this new model very pretty but I would still have preferred a diameter of 40mm for a lug width of 20mm rather than 38/18mm. 
The length of the minute hand bothers me a bit. 
The rest is very beautiful although at a high price compared to other Squale models.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

LeDocteur said:


> I find this new model very pretty but I would still have preferred a diameter of 40mm for a lug width of 20mm rather than 38/18mm.
> The length of the minute hand bothers me a bit.
> The rest is very beautiful although at a high price compared to other Squale models.


How is it expensive for being a Squale? Not counting the 1545 (not a real Squale) it's only the 1521 that is cheaper and that's only by about $100. All the rest are more expensive than the Super.


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

My first 2002, thought I'd opt for shiny and bright. I'm surprised just how comfortable these are. Not sure about the new model yet, will wait to see how it looks when people start posting them in the this thread


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

MaBr said:


> How is it expensive for being a Squale? Not counting the 1545 (not a real Squale) it's only the 1521 that is cheaper and that's only by about $100. All the rest are more expensive than the Super.


I mainly look at the price in relation to the technical characteristics: near 1300 € with VAT, it's the price for a 60 Atmos, much more advanced (waterproofing, bezel...)
A 1521 is around 1000 €
Well, okay, it's a new case, there are development costs, inflation...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

LeDocteur said:


> I mainly look at the price in relation to the technical characteristics: 1300 € is the price of a 60 Atmos, much more advanced (waterproofing, bezel...)
> A 1521 is around 1000 €
> Well, okay, it's a new case, there are development costs, inflation...


I don’t think that development and manufacturing costs are the big drivers here: it’s a marketing tool to position yourself amongst the plethora of new watches being launched every week...

Squale understands how to create awareness and delivered very succesfully the Galeazzi & the MMM in the past months. Secondary Market price as indication of acceptance proofs that there are collectors ready to invest and pay a premium for these watches.

If this is the case with the skindiver 1157 re-edition, time will tell. I would have loved a tad bit more eye for detail, for this kind of investment - but that’s just my 2 cents....

Waiting for the next 1521 release
Marc


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

I quite agree.
I like the watch but there are still too many small details that bother me for the investment requested.
I will see the evolution of my thinking over time...

Me too, I'm impatiently waiting for future 1521


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

MaBr said:


> How is it not a full size diver? 🤔 When watches actually was used for diving a lot of them where this size.


Bad choice of words perhaps - what I meant was the 38mm size is perfectly in keeping with a vintage style skindiver (albeit with diver-level WR) - it/they are not meant to be big chunky tool watches. Squale already has numerous 1521s (and the bigger 60atmos), 1545s and 2002s in their range if you fancy a chunkier tool diver.
Would still have preferred to see some enamel bi-coloured bezel inserts - that'd be a winner for me.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Bi-colour enamel, or just plain set enamel in the key colours, would have made it a much more appealing option to me.
I've been staring at the P&C Vintage Master, the Master 1000 a few 250 and 300 Supermatics for years in love with the so called 'bakelite' inserts. And I was in love with the modern Milano Master too... but at 44mm; it's way too big.
But it was that level of finness I was dreaming of. Artisan bezel insert, skinny-frame hand set in the perfect lengths, and stunning dials.
They seem to have gotten close with the dials. The grey and brown are particularly nice. But overall, they leave me a touch cold.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

stevedssd said:


> My first 2002, thought I'd opt for shiny and bright. I'm surprised just how comfortable these are. Not sure about the new model yet, will wait to see how it looks when people start posting them in the this thread


I've always wanted the yellow one. I wish Squale still did yellow and orange


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

It's a bit odd that none of the watch blogs have so far covered the Super Squale release. I can't help thinking that if Aquastar or Doxa (or even Baltic) announced this exact watch they would all have a piece out there already


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> I've always wanted the yellow one. I wish Squale still did yellow and orange


Yes I agree, I love that yellow version as well


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

This C3 currently holds the record for my longest Squale hunt. The years of searching was worth it.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Beautiful piece - well worth the hunt indeed!


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Why is the new Super Squale so expensive? I am just checking for example the new Squale Montauk and it costs almost the half....
*Isn't the Super Squale kind of overpriced?*


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Why is the new Super Squale so expensive? I am just checking for example the new Squale Montauk and it costs almost the half....
> *Isn't the Super Squale kind of overpriced?*


The two aren't really comparable. The Montauk kinda looks like the cheap watch that it is, the case looks like one of those $60 Seiko Submariner mod cases you can get on eBay. The level of refinement there isn't even in the same ballpark as this.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone have this yet? I would love to see some real pics and hear some opinions from some who has already. Thanks!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Its only bloomin' Squale Satureday again people!!! Let's see them!!!


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> The two aren't really comparable. The Montauk kinda looks like the cheap watch that it is, the case looks like one of those $60 Seiko Submariner mod cases you can get on eBay. The level of refinement there isn't even in the same ballpark as this.


Thank you for your reply, you are maybe right, but the Super Squale is kind of expensive, don't you think so?
One more question I hope you can help me, I usually get a good discount on new Oris divers from authorized sellers, can you 
do the same with Squale?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Thank you for your reply, you are maybe right, but the Super Squale is kind of expensive, don't you think so?
> One more question I hope you can help me, I usually get a good discount on new Oris divers from authorized sellers, can you
> do the same with Squale?


Eh, I think it's fairly in line with competitors. A similar "vintage reissue diver" from Seiko or Zodiac would cost about the same. An Oris D65 is basically double the money for the same movement. There's not really anything the D65 does that this doesn't do. You'd have to ask Squale dealers that question.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Eh, I think it's fairly in line with competitors. A similar "vintage reissue diver" from Seiko or Zodiac would cost about the same. An Oris D65 is basically double the money for the same movement. There's not really anything the D65 does that this doesn't do. You'd have to ask Squale dealers that question.


Thanks
But Oris diver 65 can be bought for 1450-1500 Euro from ADs if you search...


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Thanks
> But Oris diver 65 can be bought for 1450-1500 Euro from ADs if you search...


Sure, but it's not really fair to compare discounts or gray market pricing from one brand to MSRP from another.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Beams 'orange hour'...


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Wore this last week


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Thank you for your reply, you are maybe right, but the Super Squale is kind of expensive, don't you think so?
> One more question I hope you can help me, I usually get a good discount on new Oris divers from authorized sellers, can you
> do the same with Squale?


I have never ordered from this site, but I saw that EU dealer Watch Exclusive has them listed for 10% off at the moment









Super Squale watches


The Super Squale model was launched in the 60s, and immediately became one of the most popular watches of the Squale brand.




www.watchexclusive.eu


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

The Chronofactum Squale in my Hand










and on the Urban Gentry Channel at 7:24min






What a Surprise for me.


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_Blu Puro_


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It's Tritium Tuesday people...








Oooooh... that skinny hour!!!


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

Just arrived today! Absolutely chuffed with the dial!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Squale 1521 COSC


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

1521 60th Anni...


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Dear followers of SOC,

I have decided to write a post regarding the comments. This one includes the points of price, size and aesthetic feeling of the Squale Super series. After Squale produced only soulless watches for my taste in the past after the 1521COSC, the Tribute and maybe the Heritage 59, I find the Super line-up delightfully refreshing.

As for pricing, I would have to say that I think it is reasonable, comparable in build quality to the SUB39, the Super feels cheaper. Squale has been raising prices, they haven't just recently, this process has been creeping along for years. Apart from the bezels for a 1521, their price has tripled from one day to the next... In my opinion, price driver number one is the company's move to Switzerland, at least for residents of the EU. This resulted in a 19% surcharge on the entire offer due to customs duties. I can understand the move from a company perspective. In the past, whether on Youtube, in watch forums, wherever, people have made comments about the company's headquarters and production facility - qualified and unqualified. After the production facility was located in Switzerland, it was only a logical step to move the company there as well to avoid further business-damaging doom and gloom. These costs will of course be charged to the customer... If you take this point into account, the price increases are on a low level. By the way, other watch manufacturers also like to lift prices due to increased work, energy and material costs (or higher profit...). At the end of the day, prices on the used market also elevate regularly (good for some, bad for others...). Sometimes prices are driven up exorbitantly by watch flippers who offer hyped limited models for twice the list price right after they are sold out (but if you buy here, it's your own fault... you can also sit out a hype).

The dimensions of watches are also always a cause for lively discussion. I think, for smaller to medium wrists, cases in the range of 38 - 42mm are adequate to wear, and with that, 2/3 (the majority) of the customers are already well served. Squale built with the series Matic, Tiger, 101 and the newer 600 m divers enough models for lovers of larger watches or people with large wrists. Even if the datasheet of the Super states a case diameter of 38mm, the bezel stands above the case. The diameter of the bezel should grow by another 2mm here, analogous to the SUB39, thus resulting in a "visible" diameter of 40mm for the Super. So an absolutely wearable Skindiver for 2/3 of mankind in vintage design.

Now to the aesthetics... I am one of those people who would have loved to see Bakelite or sapphire crystal for the bezel inlay on this watch. I'm almost certain that the extensive release is slated for more dials and bezel inlays. It's a killer design that leaves room for more interpretations (unless they come from Gnomon's design team...).

For those who have read this far, thank you!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Mrtn Hchrl said:


> Dear followers of SOC,
> I have decided to write a post regarding the comments... "..." ...For those who have read this far, thank you!


Clear, concise, accurate.

I too think the Super skindiver is absolutely a fair price in the current climate and in comparison to competitor products of a similar quality.

Squale's launch photography does little to give me a good idea of what these Super pieces will be like in the real world. But I can imagin it could become, for me at least, a very desirable watch. However... there are two key elements currently holding me back.

The primary issue for me is the desire for enamel bezel inlay options (as used to be available on the 250 and 300 Supermatics). Black, black/cream, black/orange... I'd buy one of each, honestly.

The secondary issue is legibility. Contrast of hands against dial is seriously important to me. And I hope at some point, a Super becomes available with high contrast painted hands (not steel/chrome).

A Super combining an enamel bezel inlay and high contrast hands would be on my wrist in a flash...

...even if it cost €1500


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Mrtn Hchrl said:


> Even if the datasheet of the Super states a case diameter of 38mm, the bezel stands above the case. The diameter of the bezel should grow by another 2mm here, analogous to the SUB39, thus resulting in a "visible" diameter of 40mm for the Super. So an absolutely wearable Skindiver for 2/3 of mankind in vintage design.


Nice conclusion and I agree with you on all accounts. However, I wouldn't be so sure regarding the dimensions on the Super Squale. On the 1521 Squale states 42mm but the case i 40.85mm and the bezel is 41.8mm and on the Matic they state 44mm but the case is only 42.5mm and the bezel 44mm. With that said, there might be a chance that the case on the Super i 36-37mm and the bezel 38mm. 

My 1521, first the case. 









Then the bezel.


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

MaBr said:


> Nice conclusion and I agree with you on all accounts. However, I wouldn't be so sure regarding the dimensions on the Super Squale. On the 1521 Squale states 42mm but the case i 40.85mm and the bezel is 41.8mm and on the Matic they state 44mm but the case is only 42.5mm and the bezel 44mm. With that said, there might be a chance that the case on the Super i 36-37mm and the bezel 38mm.


You´re right, that´s the exception, and however typically for this brand... I think they´re now measuring the case (just a guess!)


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Mrtn Hchrl said:


> You´re right, that´s the exception, and however typically for this brand... I think they´re now measuring the case (just a guess!)


Let's hope that you're right, 38mm will be perfect. I'm definitely ordering one. 😊


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I may well end up getting one. Not sure. Since these seem to be regular production models, I'm in no particular hurry and I want to see plenty of IRL shots. The official shots are Seiko bad. It is curious that nobody seems to have the tan dial yet?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

SuperMatte...


----------



## Magna Graecia (12 mo ago)

lysolek007 said:


> ;] Chameleon
> View attachment 16999137
> View attachment 16999138


I wish Squale would bring this dial back into production-it’s stunning.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Good morning.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Magna Graecia said:


> I wish Squale would bring this dial back into production-it’s stunning.


They made only 80 pieces of the Azzurro version, I would love to buy a version with a black dial 🌊🙃


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Was out for a walk with my little one today


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> They made only 80 pieces of the Azzurro version, I would love to buy a version with a black dial 🌊🙃


I sold mine a couple years back. My wife called it the disco ball! I do miss that watch...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Horus blasted bund...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

FF is for Friday - happy tritium end of the week


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_Because of snow and heavier clothing; TROPIC mode activated! This one is a branded Wolbrook in Desert colour. Strap manipulations always make my watches feel new and fun again, Cheers to the weekend!








_


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

onda cat's eye


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

😁


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

The night the italian Navy got lost under water and landed on turkish shores by accident


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

corso at night


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Not my piece... but an interesting bit of Squale blue (for Monday) owned by a contact...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

happy tritium tuesday


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

As I was seriously lacking in tritium for the vast number of Tuesdays ahead... I thought it wise to increase the radioactive watches in my collection, and have two tritium encrusted oldies on route...


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> As I was seriously lacking in tritium for the vast number of Tuesdays ahead... I thought it wise to increase the radioactive watches in my collection, and have two tritium encrusted oldies on route...
> View attachment 17049166


That Master bezel and dial are fantastic. Did you find a crown for it?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

pkrshang said:


> That Master bezel and dial are fantastic. Did you find a crown for it?


Yes... New crown and crystal ready to go. 👍


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It's so dark outside. Beams will brighten the day...


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Redwine is helpful also 😉


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

First quick snap of my Ausal Super...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

It’s genetic.....


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> It’s genetic.....


In my eyes, that is one of the prettiest 1521 ever made.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Life is a funny old thing. It can be smooth sailing one minute, and into a meat grinder the next. If the 💩 hit the fan, and you had to start selling your collection off; what would be your last Squale to go?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Catching some morning rays.


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Life is a funny old thing. It can be smooth sailing one minute, and into a meat grinder the next. If the 💩 hit the fan, and you had to start selling your collection off; what would be your last Squale to go?


You can ask questions... I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

It´s not the special Squale for everyone... but it´s my first! Why not the last...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

All good, Martin. I am currently deciding what 1521 in my collection have not truly bonded with me so I can replace with vintage items. And then my mind went on to thinking about the hard times ahead, and, if the worst happened, what would be the last Squale to be sold. An interesting thing for anyone with a collection to think about. 
Would your first Squale, like with you, be your last? Or, like me, would you keep the one that you searched for the longest? Would it be the rarest, the one you've always worn the most or the newest?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Super interesting question, Gerard…
I thought my birthyear watches would stay, or my first crown…. All went, just a 1665 sea-dweller stayed
Squale? This one:








have a great Sunday chaps


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Has anybody gotten themselves the new Super Squales yet?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> All good, Martin. I am currently deciding what 1521 in my collection have not truly bonded with me so I can replace with vintage items. And then my mind went on to thinking about the hard times ahead, and, if the worst happened, what would be the last Squale to be sold. An interesting thing for anyone with a collection to think about.
> Would your first Squale, like with you, be your last? Or, like me, would you keep the one that you searched for the longest? Would it be the rarest, the one you've always worn the most or the newest?


That u selling your COSC on fleabay? Whats that 1-of-30 LE that a guy in Germany is selling?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

DM with links.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Being of a certain age I'm afraid adding links to anything on a PC is beyond me - quite fancy a COSC but I'm not a buyer just now, just thought I recognised the pic... keeping my powder dry for likely Aquastar forthcomings and hoping a Doxa Searambler AquaLung pops up for sale somewhere in the UK. The LE, I just ask out of interest as to its origins - the 90s Tudor Submariner style dial is quite interesting.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah... you mean the Page & Cooper Master #1 of 60. Nice piece. Now owned by someone on here.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Ah... you mean the Page & Cooper Master #1 of 60. Nice piece. Now owned by someone on here.


No - its was this one from Ebay so excuse the bad pic (which in itself is never a good sign I guess...)


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah... okay. That's a piece created for an Italian forum. They had some nice ideas for it, but, and this is only my personal view which matters little to anyone else, I think they missed the mark.

It would have been nice if the rootbeer dial was a proper fumoso, like the Red Passion or Blue Soleil. And the lume should have been an aged Radium rather than the green... it just looks wrong. Some don't like the logo, but I love it on my Essemme, and think it's OK here.

What really kills it for me is the orange bezel pip and 30 marker; the missing seconds markers under the indicies, and the Limited Edition type on the dial... who wants that written on their watch? Not me.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Bundalicious...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Ah... okay. That's a piece created for an Italian forum. They had some nice ideas for it, but, and this is only my personal view which matters little to anyone else, I think they missed the mark.
> 
> It would have been nice if the rootbeer dial was a proper fumoso, like the Red Passion or Blue Soleil. And the lume should have been an aged Radium rather than the green... it just looks wrong. Some don't like the logo, but I love it on my Essemme, and think it's OK here.
> 
> What really kills it for me is the orange bezel pip and 30 marker; the missing seconds markers under the indicies, and the Limited Edition type on the dial... who wants that written on their watch? Not me.


Ah now... design-by-committee for a forum does explain all the little touches about the watch that don't quite hang together (I'd not even noticed the '30') and would explain my feeling that there was something not quite right about it - it has an air of a personal preference Seiko mod about it - and the lack of dual branding that you would expect rather than just the tacky 'Limited Edition' on the dial. The version of Squale branding doesn't really put me up or down and I'd be fine with that and the triangular indices I do like. Many thanks for clarifying what had me a little puzzled.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

the only watch i would consider buying a watch winder for…… this crown handling just kills me - everytime i try to pull the crown to the last “hour setting”-Mode all my nails are gone🤬


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It's Tuesday... so must be a bit of Tritium. In this shot you can clearly see the ceracote type finish on the chapter ring of this early Milano release.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

good things come to those who wait (impatiently..)

big shout out to @Michael Sutton for the amazing, friendly and professional deal! Highly recommended seller!

sforza limited by gnomon, edition of 30

thanks and have a great day all


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> ....sforza limited by gnomon, edition of 30...


A stunning piece 👏


----------



## valleybrook66 (Feb 16, 2016)

pkrshang said:


> Has anybody gotten themselves the new Super Squales yet?


I have one incoming…I’ll post pictures on arrival


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Some Fratello coverage of the new Super Squale today:









Hands-On: The New Super-Squale — A Capable Dive Watch In A Charming, Old-School Skin Diver Style


✓ Thomas goes hands-on with the Super-Squale skin diver to see if it lives up to its own heritage ✓ 38mm aquatic goodness ✓ Check it out! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

sirjohnk said:


> Some Fratello coverage of the new Super Squale today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks fantastic. The only thing that's lacking is the plain hands that I also think are way too long.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm waiting for the inevitable LE... with enamel bezel insert and painted hands.

🙏


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Really like the dials on these; LI did a good job. Overall a good looking piece. But as you know, the hands would drive me nuts.

How do you feel now you have seen it in person?


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

First day... not sure if it lasts forever. 

Honestly, I've had stronger emotions with new watches. It runs precisely, has a very good size, reminded me of the SUB39 60th Annie from the dial, no sleeper date, C3,... maybe it needs time. The purchase was a complete belly decision, with which I have not been wrong so far. Immediately after the introduction video, the purchase was made. The hands are too long, this may be a reason for one or the other to keep their hands off the watch. The diameter of the bezel is 40mm, if there is interest.


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Really like the dials on these; LI did a good job. Overall a good looking piece. But as you know, the hands would drive me nuts.
> 
> How do you feel now you have seen it in person?


There is room for improvement...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Worth a mod?


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> I'm waiting for the inevitable LE... with enamel bezel insert and painted hands.
> 
> 🙏


Historically these only came with a steel bezel or a black aluminum bezel. I think it would look odd with an acrylic bezel. Too much blending of models. What they really should do is a standard release of a Master 40mm model.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

pkrshang said:


> Historically these only came with a steel bezel or a black aluminum bezel. I think it would look odd with an acrylic bezel. Too much blending of models. What they really should do is a standard release of a Master 40mm model.


The Squale Super 250 came with black, black/white, and a few bi-colour options...








...am also awaiting a couple of 40mm Master 🤣... but aren't we all.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Greetings on this lovely thursday


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Tribute on a dull day.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice. I'd love to get a Squale someday as my work watch


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Plenty of options to choose from. Quite a few cheap deals on the market too, atm.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

mango on a stick


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't think there is a Forza posted in the 1521 thread yet...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Laguna today...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Got that Friday feeling...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

day two….. with gusto and sforza


----------



## RLE (Apr 22, 2009)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 17062353
> 
> 
> the only watch i would consider buying a watch winder for…… this crown handling just kills me - everytime i try to pull the crown to the last “hour setting”-Mode all my nails are gone


Agree. Found the trick with mine is to turn upside down so the crown is at 10. Seems to work so much easier adjusting using my left hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

RLE said:


> Agree. Found the trick with mine is to turn upside down so the crown is at 10. Seems to work so much easier adjusting using my left hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The trick for me to winding and setting my 50ATM - with all my other watches I hold them parallel to my hand and use the base of my thumb above and the side of my pointer below.

The 50ATM I turn kinda sideways. I press the base of my thumb against the Von Buren signature on the crown, and use the same edge of my pointer underneath, but turn my wrist to unscrew the crown, or wind it. 

Once it's popped out to position 0, I don't find it any harder to move out to 1 or 2 than any other watch with regular crown guards.


----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> The Squale Super 250 came with black, black/white, and a few bi-colour options...
> View attachment 17066451
> 
> ...am also awaiting a couple of 40mm Master 🤣... but aren't we all.


25 Atmos is a different model from the Squale skin divers


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It's skinny hand Saturday... 🥳


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

Back in the collection again! Such a fun watch...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Squale Sunday!!!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

III


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ACG said:


>


Love the matte and brushed textures on this series


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Urgh... Monday. Need to find me a job that makes going back to work exiting...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Tritium Tuesday already...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Squale 1521 COSC


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Beaming....


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

do as romans do


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> do as romans do


Squale Macchiato Militare?


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Davekaye90 said:


> The trick for me to winding and setting my 50ATM - with all my other watches I hold them parallel to my hand and use the base of my thumb above and the side of my pointer below.
> 
> The 50ATM I turn kinda sideways. I press the base of my thumb against the Von Buren signature on the crown, and use the same edge of my pointer underneath, but turn my wrist to unscrew the crown, or wind it.
> 
> Once it's popped out to position 0, I don't find it any harder to move out to 1 or 2 than any other watch with regular crown guards.


Thanks for the tips guys - pulling the crown on the 1521 has definitely chipped a couple fingernails - will give this a try, and maybe drink more milk/ collagen in the meantime, ha.


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

Wasn’t sure how I felt about a black strap on BluPuro….. I went with the $21 Barton Elite QR test pilot before an Isofrane commitment


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

ExtraProtein said:


> Wasn’t sure how I felt about a black strap on BluPuro….. I went with the $21 Barton Elite QR test pilot before an Isofrane commitment...


Is the final pic missing? 😉 Lets see the final combo...

Have to say the black strap isn't too bad. Butcwould be interested to see the BP on a white Iso (mainy because I have never really liked orange straps - Im a boring old git 😆).


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

It's getting cold outside 😬


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Mrtn Hchrl said:


> It's getting cold outside 😬


Damn straight... I have -3 right now... 🥶 you?


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Damn straight... I have -3 right now... 🥶 you?


-1 C... Normally I tolerate cold, but today it was still felt -10 C... wet cold and very uncomfortable - especially if you are outside for a long time


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

did somebody say it’s cold out there? preparing for the weekend😎


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> did somebody say it’s cold out there? preparing for the weekend😎


First off, stop showing off about how warm it is where you are. Its brass monkeys here 🥶🤣

Secondly, did you forget to put a watch in your picture? I can't see one... 🤪


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 17082932
> 
> 
> did somebody say it’s cold out there? preparing for the weekend😎



@marchitecture This is awesome! And something I had never seen before!


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> @marchitecture This is awesome! And something I had never seen before!


Thank you for your kind words!🙏🏻

The camouflage dials came in blue and sand, and two distinct versions... mine is the japanese market edition with the two tone bezel... the blue european version came in a blasted case with blue bezel... 
And the finish of the dial is sublime... love this watch


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

One of my favourite 1521...


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Is the final pic missing? 😉 Lets see the final combo...
> 
> Have to say the black strap isn't too bad. Butcwould be interested to see the BP on a white Iso (mainy because I have never really liked orange straps - Im a boring old git 😆).


No final pic combo, work in progress now that you threw a wrench in! I did NOT make the commitment on the 22mm Isofrane. Now I want to see it on a white strap per your comment….. back to the drawing board….. I should have a white strap on it Saturday fortnight! I’ve always admired the very light grey Original Tropic however the white might be an interesting combo. Beads of Rice and Milanese steal the show on this piece, the Orange Isofrane was a safe purchase because of the minute hand. You know, orange and diving, blah blah….. maybe the Ostrich will hold you over?

I wouldn’t say you’re boring, it was YOUR Giramondo Robin’s Egg that began my search the moment they sold out. I was very lucky to acquire #51 new/unworn original kit from a Gent who happened to have purchased two!


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_I would love to see your Squale TIGERS Gents (and Ladies)

THANK YOU!_


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

No sun for me this Sunday 🥶


----------



## NudeWrist (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

What is a good 40 mm, but not 1545 or GMT, squale.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

alexhuang1 said:


> What is a good 40 mm, but not 1545 or GMT, squale.


The 1521 is really a 40... its only the bezel edge that pushes it out.

If you really can't stand the 1521, which is hard to believe, there is the Polipetto, Tribute and Essemme... but all are very expensive.

There is also the Page & Cooper Master... rare and expensive.

And 1960/70's Master... even more rare and expensive.


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> The 1521 is really a 40... its only the bezel edge that pushes it out.
> 
> If you really can't stand the 1521, which is hard to believe, there is the Polipetto, Tribute and Essemme... but all are very expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I always thought they are 42. But make sense. I like it but have to try it on to see how it fits.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

alexhuang1 said:


> Thanks. I always thought they are 42. But make sense. I like it but have to try it on to see how it fits.
> 
> Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


Once you try one on... you'll be sold! That's how we all ended up here 😉


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

alexhuang1 said:


> Thanks. I always thought they are 42. But make sense. I like it but have to try it on to see how it fits.
> 
> Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


I think it wears like a 41mm. Feels a little bigger than my other 40mm divers, but a little smaller than my 42mm Seiko MM200Rs.


----------



## Nomateus (3 mo ago)

Just received this beauty! Absolutely love it, always wanted to buy a Squale GMT. Coke version was my first choice but couldn't find it anywhere, even on the grey market. I was wondering if it's possible to buy an original Squale coke bezel insert and exchange it at a watchmaker?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Gnomon can supply.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nomateus said:


> Just received this beauty! Absolutely love it, always wanted to buy a Squale GMT. Coke version was my first choice but couldn't find it anywhere, even on the grey market. I was wondering if it's possible to buy an original Squale coke bezel insert and exchange it at a watchmaker?
> 
> View attachment 17089130
> View attachment 17089131
> ...


You probably can't get just the _insert _- at least most brands dont do that, not 100% sure about Squale. You can almost certainly buy the entire bezel assembly though with the coke insert installed on it. Bezels are standard replacement parts.


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Nomateus said:


> Just received this beauty! Absolutely love it, always wanted to buy a Squale GMT. Coke version was my first choice but couldn't find it anywhere, even on the grey market. I was wondering if it's possible to buy an original Squale coke bezel insert and exchange it at a watchmaker?
> 
> View attachment 17089130
> View attachment 17089131
> ...


Real nice. I like their Pepsi version of 40mm.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

Nomateus said:


> Just received this beauty! Absolutely love it, always wanted to buy a Squale GMT. Coke version was my first choice but couldn't find it anywhere, even on the grey market. I was wondering if it's possible to buy an original Squale coke bezel insert and exchange it at a watchmaker?
> 
> View attachment 17089132


Classic Black GMT! I’m assuming the real estate west of 9 o’clock on your arm is a tattoo? Classic black allows fun strap changes! Red Camo from Horus would set that piece off and it’s on sale at $88 from $175!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It feels like Tritium Tuesday comes round faster every week...


----------



## Nomateus (3 mo ago)

ExtraProtein said:


> Classic Black GMT! I’m assuming the real estate west of 9 o’clock on your arm is a tattoo? Classic black allows fun strap changes! Red Camo from Horus would set that piece off and it’s on sale at $88 from $175!


Indeed! Black bezel is fine but I guess Coke would be much better.


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> It feels like Tritium Tuesday comes round faster every week...
> View attachment 17090595


Great pic. Real nice watch.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Essemme day...


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Done for the day. Putting my Matic and myself to bed. Cheers


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> Essemme day...
> View attachment 17092731


That is great one

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_BluPuro on the Squale OEM leather strap








_


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Keep the lume going 😁


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

so simple….


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> so simple….


So stunning!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

60 Anni... every dial is slightly different due to hand printed graphics and painted lume...


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Going into the weekend with the Drass Galeazzi on a Bond MN strap from Erika’s.


----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

It's not just Saturday.

It's not just Squale Satureday.

It's actually Super-dooper Signed Squale Satureday.

Yes; the day you can finally post all your pictures of Squale with signatures on the dial.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

"finally... I've been waiting for Super-dooper Signed Squale Saturday for ages!"


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Super Signature Squale Satureday...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Super Signature Squale Saturday...
(It’s a thing)


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> Super Signature Squale Saturday...
> (It’s a thing)


Fruity!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

seedless


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Does this apply?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

H


marchitecture said:


> View attachment 17099013
> 
> 
> 
> Does this apply?


Holly Squale signature script, Marc... of course it does!!!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Super-dooper Snowy Signed Squale day...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Half tempted to go buy a white Sharpie and sign this bad boy... never seen a Jones edition before...


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Gerard Jones said:


> Baby, it's cold outside!
> View attachment 17099012


Nice pic

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 17099013
> 
> 
> 
> Does this apply?


Very cool watch

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmm...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 17099016


You have some serious connections. Say "Hi" to St.Nic from me.


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Nomateus said:


> Just received this beauty! Absolutely love it, always wanted to buy a Squale GMT. Coke version was my first choice but couldn't find it anywhere, even on the grey market. I was wondering if it's possible to buy an original Squale coke bezel insert and exchange it at a watchmaker?
> 
> View attachment 17089130
> View attachment 17089131
> ...


How is the clasp? Mine has diver's extension deployed everytime I took it off.


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

marchitecture said:


> so simple….


When you think you've seen them all.... Beautiful piece!


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Corso today.


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

I am currently looking at acquiring a Vintage Squale 2001. I came across an Eagle Star Geneva 2001 in pretty nice condition. However it’s a Quartz model. I haven’t seen anything on a Quartz model ever before, and I can’t really seem to find much online about the Quartz version. I don’t currently own a Quartz piece and haven’t since I was a child. The movement is an ETA 9362 and the seller thinks it’s from the late 70s.

Does anyone have any information or details they could share on this piece? Any idea what it may be worth? I am not even sure what a fair price on something like this would be? I have seen similar automatic versions go for around the 1k - 1.3k mark. Don’t even know what a fair price on this piece would be?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

FlyByNight40 said:


> View attachment 17098819


Beautiful


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Hmm...


What the ...., it´s getting serious 😜🤩😂


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

GreenWeenie81 said:


> I am currently looking at acquiring a Vintage Squale 2001........
> ........Don’t even know what a fair price on this piece would be?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Would need to see condition to confirm a value. But assuming it is in tip top shape, and based on Quartz spec, I'd say...
$600 would be cheap
€750 would be fair
€900 would be top dollar

There are some interesting autos available at the moment.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> You have some serious connections. Say "Hi" to St.Nic from me.


Rather a more worldly super gentleman whispering “Open Sesame!!” in italian💝👍🏻


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

This is what he brought last year, must have been a good boy🙈


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Still wearing the Zecchini (non-identical) Twin (1 of 2)... too damn cold on the street, so headed into a bar. Just about see the toasty fire in the anti reflect...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Still wearing the Zecchini (non-identical) Twin (1 of 2)... too damn cold on the street, so headed into a bar. Just about see the toasty fire in the anti reflect...
> View attachment 17101052


rubbin’it in, guvenor, aren’t we 🤪🤣









Reflection........ 👻


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

marchitecture said:


> View attachment 17100935
> 
> This is what he brought last year, must have been a good boy


Cool looking watch.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> Would need to see condition to confirm a value. But assuming it is in tip top shape, and based on Quartz spec, I'd say...
> $600 would be cheap
> €750 would be fair
> €900 would be top dollar
> ...


Thank you very much for the feedback. I think I want to wait and spend a bit more on an automatic version. I’m not completely against the idea of a quartz watch. It’s more the giant QUARTZ printed across the 9 o’clock side of the dial that puts me off. It’s already a pretty busy dial with the branding of two companies and the day/date complications. Just too much.


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

GreenWeenie81 said:


> Thank you very much for the feedback. I think I want to wait and spend a bit more on an automatic version. I’m not completely against the idea of a quartz watch. It’s more the giant QUARTZ printed across the 9 o’clock side of the dial that puts me off. It’s already a pretty busy dial with the branding of two companies and the day/date complications. Just too much.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

GreenWeenie81 said:


> Thank you very much for the feedback. I think I want to wait and spend a bit more on an automatic version. I’m not completely against the idea of a quartz watch. It’s more the giant QUARTZ printed across the 9 o’clock side of the dial that puts me off. It’s already a pretty busy dial with the branding of two companies and the day/date complications. Just too much.


SIR...
Slap a nice rubber strap on this and you'll have a killer piece at a great price...









2001 Atmos Sapphire Squale Watch | eBay


Montre automatique. Bon état !



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)

My Squale


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

przemyslaw said:


> My Squale
> View attachment 17101911
> 
> 
> ...


That final Sub 39 with the Arabic numerals is sweeeet. At least I think that’s what it is?? Really nice.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

My going to a wedding choice dive watch. Pretty much any excuse to wear a Matic.


----------



## alexhuang1 (Nov 4, 2019)

przemyslaw said:


> My Squale
> View attachment 17101911
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the green gmt. Did not know they actually have such gmt design.

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Very excited to receive this in the post today. Huge thanks again to forum member Marchitecture for his help in securing this baby blue beauty...








Now I have to send it away again 🥲 for service, crystal and crown.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gerard Jones said:


> Very excited to receive this in the post today. Huge thanks again to forum member Marchitecture for his help in securing this baby blue beauty...
> View attachment 17103793
> 
> Now I have to send it away again 🥲 for service, crystal and crown.


Nice! If they do one of the new 38mm Squale Supers with a bezel like that, I'd be very tempted.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice! If they do one of the new 38mm Squale Supers with a bezel like that, I'd be very tempted.


*****, man... I'd sell my left arm to get one. 

Not sure where I'd wear my watch after the sale, but...


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

i’m still on super signed squale mode

was an absolute honour and pleasure to assist securing this absolute stunning Master🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> i’m still on super signed squale mode


Something about the ying/yang bezel/case that really works.


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

I couldn’t find a single picture online of the PVD 1521 with the Squale Black Leather Strap. In case you were wondering.


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

Received in my new 60 Atmos today. I picked it up specifically as a summer watch. My phone kept correcting the cyan to a more normal blue though.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

ten past ten - happy tritium tuesday


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

One for TT...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Sexy beast!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

On a mission now to secure a few vintage Squale while I can still find and afford them. Here's the second recent score; a monochrome Melpier Master. Like the baby blue, this also needs a new crystal. Hard to get a nice shot at the moment, its so dark here.


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> On a mission now to secure a few vintage Squale while I can still find and afford them. Here's the second recent score; a monochrome Melpier Master. Like the baby blue, this also needs a new crystal. Hard to get a nice shot at the moment, its so dark here.


Really nice!!!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay people... I have an important mission for you all: I need to see early Squale retail boxes/cases/rolls. Anything pre 2009. Could be yours, or stuff you have just found on the internets. Here is a late 80's box that was later repurposed for the very first batch of NOS 1521 sold out of Milano...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Twas the night before Christmas...


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas, folks...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Christmas tumble weed....


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Come on folks... Don’t leave me to post all on my own... starting to feel like a sad Squale nerd.

Anyways... talking of Squale nerds... here's something I bought off ebay last week...








Its a 1960's case back and crystal lock ring tool from the Squale factory.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Haven’t been active here lately but continue enjoying my small collection of Squale during the holidays. Today wearing my beater.


----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

Just got this, it's the 1521 with full lume dial in Milk-White color, exclusive only for an AD in Italy.
Wasn't 100% sure when I've ordered it but I've to say that's an amazing watch! The shop also gifted me with a self-luminescent white and orange stretch strap.
I've only found a bit difficult to set the date, pulling the crown and get the right steps is not that easy.

Do you have any suggestions for nice bracelets or straps? I was thinking about a rice beads one from strapcode or a leather one but any option is super welcome 

Thank you!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Strapcode Miltat Engineer 1 polished works well on the 1521.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

I've been wearing these two over the past couple of weeks. 
I love the Squale case engraving and couldn't resist this as a cheap beater :








This is more of a pampered prince than a beater :








As always this thread shows the great heritage and variety that Squale offers.


----------



## InMyHead (Dec 17, 2021)

Wearing the Artico today.


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

my current daily beater…


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> my current daily beater…


That is one hell of a daily beater!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

🇨🇭swiss watch in swiss coffee shop🇨🇭


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Drass Galeazzi for Thursday.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## bdj998 (Mar 24, 2020)

Haven’t seen many posts about the newish Super Squale in this thread so thought I‘d share some images of the sunburst grey one I received today. My first Squale!

I’m pleased with the watch. Very much enjoy its size and the fumé-sunburst dial.

Unfortunately the strap it came with is too big for me (I have about a 6.4 inch wrist. This does seem an oversight on a watch well suited for small-wrists). Fortunately I have a couple of straps with cream stitching that match it well, such as the brown one shown in one of the images.

Happy to answer any questions on this watch if anyone has any.


----------



## InMyHead (Dec 17, 2021)

Artico again today, just on a different strap.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

bdj998 said:


> Haven’t seen many posts about the newish Super Squale in this thread so thought I‘d share some images of the sunburst grey one I received today. My first Squale!
> 
> I’m pleased with the watch. Very much enjoy its size and the fumé-sunburst dial.
> 
> ...


That’s very nice indeed! It looks like everything I hoped the Aquastar Deepstar would be (but wasn’t). 
I’m only able to fault the bezel for being an insert and not proper one-piece.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

bdj998 said:


> Haven’t seen many posts about the newish Super Squale in this thread so thought I‘d share some images of the sunburst grey one I received today. My first Squale!


Congrats on your first of many!

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

MKN said:


> I’m only able to fault the bezel for being an insert and not proper one-piece..
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the feedback I gave Squale... just seems like a cheap way out. A solid bezel would be much nicer.

That said... it does have a bice overall look for the price.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MKN said:


> That’s very nice indeed! It looks like everything I hoped the Aquastar Deepstar would be (but wasn’t).
> I’m only able to fault the bezel for being an insert and not proper one-piece..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is they did that so the "modern" version could use the same bezel assembly.


----------



## valleybrook66 (Feb 16, 2016)

bdj998 said:


> Haven’t seen many posts about the newish Super Squale in this thread so thought I‘d share some images of the sunburst grey one I received today. My first Squale!
> 
> I’m pleased with the watch. Very much enjoy its size and the fumé-sunburst dial.
> 
> ...





bdj998 said:


> Haven’t seen many posts about the newish Super Squale in this thread so thought I‘d share some images of the sunburst grey one I received today. My first Squale!
> 
> I’m pleased with the watch. Very much enjoy its size and the fumé-sunburst dial.
> 
> ...


Congratulations….may I ask where you purchased this watch? Thank you


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

I also joined the club two days ago :


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Its a nice club to join, but the drinks can get expensive... 😅


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Davekaye90 said:


> My guess is they did that so the "modern" version could use the same bezel assembly.


You are probably right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I have no affiliation with the seller, but if anyone “needs” a bund Squale then one is for sale in Denmark. It seems like a decent price. 









Dykkerur, andet mærke, Squale ”Opaco Bund” sælges. Squa...


Dykkerur, andet mærke, Squale ”Opaco Bund” sælges. Squale har en lang historie og dette ur bygger på Squales samarbejde med Blancpain om at levere ”fifty fathoms bund” til det tyske kampsvømmerkorps i 1976...




www.dba.dk





I thought about buying it but the indexes/hands are too yellow for my taste.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdj998 (Mar 24, 2020)

valleybrook66 said:


> Congratulations….may I ask where you purchased this watch? Thank you


From C W Sellors, here in the UK.


----------



## InMyHead (Dec 17, 2021)

SuperBlue Sub-39 today.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

InMyHead said:


> View attachment 17125401
> 
> 
> 
> SuperBlue Sub-39 today.


Nice! You don't see too many of these in the wild. I know they are period correct, but the dauphine hands still seem a bit odd to me, like they are too dainty for the big markers. I'd be really curious how it would look with sword hands.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## InMyHead (Dec 17, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice! You don't see too many of these in the wild. I know they are period correct, but the dauphine hands still seem a bit odd to me, like they are too dainty for the big markers. I'd be really curious how it would look with sword hands.



Pictures don't do it justice. I actually think these hands work really well with the overall aesthetics of the watch.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Is it my imagination... or is it suddenly getting more active in here? 🥳








👍 🤩


----------



## valleybrook66 (Feb 16, 2016)

bdj998 said:


> From C W Sellors, here in the UK.


Thank you


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Is it my imagination... or is it suddenly getting more active in here? 🥳
> View attachment 17126395
> 
> 👍 🤩


Its your imagination.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Milano NOS for NYE...








May I wish all you unofficial Squale collectors a Happy New Year. May the search Gods be in your favour for 2023.

What Squale you all hoping to add to your colldction?


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Milano NOS for NYE...
> May I wish all you unofficial Squale collectors a Happy New Year. May the search Gods be in your favour for 2023.
> 
> What Squale you all hoping to add to your colldction?


My friend, I also wish you and your family a happy New Year's Eve and good luck for the New Year, in particular I would like to keep my fingers crossed for a special watch - May the force be with you!
I do not know yet in what direction my search will lead - maybe it will be a Squale that does not yet exist


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

happy happy happy and healthy 2023 filled with wonderful memories and amazing watch finds
Thanks to wus for this forum - it’s been a fantastic ride in the past - and a true pleasure to share this passion
see you on the other side
m


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello everyone and Happy New Year!!!
I am looking to purchase a Mesh Bracelet for my Squale 101 Atmos. I see where Squale makes a 22mm Steel Mesh Bracelet for the Atmos that looks nice, but the reviews on Long Island and Gnomon are quite mixed and really limited. My watch is brushed and aged a bit and I am concerned about a mirrored polished finish providing a strange contrast. Some make mention of the mesh being very stiff and others of the finish being quite polished, even though it’s marketed as matte satin.
If anyone has any experience with the Squale 22mm Mesh Bracelet or any recommendations on a suitable alternative, feedback would be greatly appreciated. Wishing all a wonderful New Year and an even better 2023.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The Squale mesh is a world away from Staib. Not very comfy at all. Strangely, the old mesh is better than the new, and the 22mm are better than the 20.

After a year trying to keep all my bracelets in place, I now just wear FKM rubber. Way more comfy, and perect for diving as you can enlarge as needed.


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

Gerard Jones said:


> The Squale mesh is a world away from Staib. Not very comfy at all. Strangely, the old mesh is better than the new, and the 22mm are better than the 20.
> 
> After a year trying to keep all my bracelets in place, I now just wear FKM rubber. Way more comfy, and perect for diving as you can enlarge as needed.


Thank you sir. Much appreciated.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

GreenWeenie81 said:


> Hello everyone and Happy New Year!!!
> I am looking to purchase a Mesh Bracelet for my Squale 101 Atmos. I see where Squale makes a 22mm Steel Mesh Bracelet for the Atmos that looks nice, but the reviews on Long Island and Gnomon are quite mixed and really limited. My watch is brushed and aged a bit and I am concerned about a mirrored polished finish providing a strange contrast. Some make mention of the mesh being very stiff and others of the finish being quite polished, even though it’s marketed as matte satin.
> If anyone has any experience with the Squale 22mm Mesh Bracelet or any recommendations on a suitable alternative, feedback would be greatly appreciated. Wishing all a wonderful New Year and an even better 2023.
> View attachment 17127924


I have a polished 22mm mesh that I really enjoy. Matches the polished case perfectly on my Matic. However it didn’t start out perfect. Purchased directly from Squale the clasp had an odd curvature to the clasp that I was able to alter to an acceptable configuration. The bracelet begins life very stiff but loosened up after a few wears.


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

RSM1959 said:


> I have a polished 22mm mesh that I really enjoy. Matches the polished case perfectly on my Matic. However it didn’t start out perfect. Purchased directly from Squale the clasp had an odd curvature to the clasp that I was able to alter to an acceptable configuration. The bracelet begins life very stiff but loosened up after a few wears.
> View attachment 17128171


I’m looking at the Staibs now, and the thick one with the diver clasp is going for $275 USD on Long Island. The Vollmer at 4mm thick is $95 and the Squale is $150. I’m assuming the Staib is probably at a different level from a quality standpoint. Any one have any particular recommendation? Any other comparable options to the Staib out there? Is the jump up to nearly 3x the cost worth it? I obviously know this is all personal preference and budget related per individual consumer, but I would still like to hear what people think. I feel it’s worth noting that I personally am not really a big bracelet change guy. I have a ton of NATOs, Zulus and Leather straps that I rarely ever use as I really prefer a steel bracelet on a heavy diver. Whatever I toss on my 101, will most likely stay there.


----------



## RSM1959 (6 mo ago)

GreenWeenie81 said:


> I’m looking at the Staibs now, and the thick one with the diver clasp is going for $275 USD on Long Island. The Vollmer at 4mm thick is $95 and the Squale is $150. I’m assuming the Staib is probably at a different level from a quality standpoint. Any one have any particular recommendation? Any other comparable options to the Staib out there? Is the jump up to nearly 3x the cost worth it? I obviously know this is all personal preference and budget related per individual consumer, but I would still like to hear what people think. I feel it’s worth noting that I personally am not really a big bracelet change guy. I have a ton of NATOs, Zulus and Leather straps that I rarely ever use as I really prefer a steel bracelet on a heavy diver. Whatever I toss on my 101, will most likely stay there.


 I will tell you that when I purchased mine from Squale the price from Squale was significantly less expensive than buying from Marc. I don’t know what each is currently asking. FYI


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

RSM1959 said:


> I will tell you that when I purchased mine from Squale the price from Squale was significantly less expensive than buying from Marc. I don’t know what each is currently asking. FYI


Thanks for the heads up. I will check it out.


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

GreenWeenie81 said:


> I’m looking at the Staibs now, and the thick one with the diver clasp is going for $275 USD on Long Island. The Vollmer at 4mm thick is $95 and the Squale is $150. I’m assuming the Staib is probably at a different level from a quality standpoint. Any one have any particular recommendation? Any other comparable options to the Staib out there? Is the jump up to nearly 3x the cost worth it? I obviously know this is all personal preference and budget related per individual consumer, but I would still like to hear what people think. I feel it’s worth noting that I personally am not really a big bracelet change guy. I have a ton of NATOs, Zulus and Leather straps that I rarely ever use as I really prefer a steel bracelet on a heavy diver. Whatever I toss on my 101, will most likely stay there.


_Whilst I’m keen on the Staib #2792 I can’t help but picture in my mind the Forstner Ladder Bracelet on THAT particular model Squale. 316L SS fully brushed, no shiny mirror polish on it whatsoever. The ladder bracelet will set you back $125USD however like the Staib, the Quality, Finish and Design of the bracelet is top of the line. Check it out at forstnerbands.com. If money is no object, absolutely get the push button milled clasp too. The stock clasp is great on the ladder, however the push button milled will
level up! You can’t go wrong with either bracelet in terms of aesthetics. Do what the other chaps here do….. purchase both, Cheers!








_


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

ExtraProtein said:


> _Whilst I’m keen on the Staib #2792 I can’t help but picture in my mind the Forstner Ladder Bracelet on THAT particular model Squale. 316L SS fully brushed, no shiny mirror polish on it whatsoever. The ladder bracelet will set you back $125USD however like the Staib, the Quality, Finish and Design of the bracelet is top of the line. Check it out at forstnerbands.com. If money is no object, absolutely get the push button milled clasp too. The stock clasp is great on the ladder, however the push button milled will
> level up! You can’t go wrong with either bracelet in terms of aesthetics. Do what the other chaps here do….. purchase both, Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 17128536
> _


Oh man!!! I have never even seen that. That looks amazing!!!! I am feeling some bad (for my wife)/good decisions being made once I get a little deeper into the bottle of bourbon tonight. Thanks brother!!! That’s too sick.


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_Laying out my ensemble for dinner this evening, going with my current favourite watch on a stunning Molequin strap








_


----------



## GreenWeenie81 (Jul 1, 2020)

GreenWeenie81 said:


> Oh man!!! I have never even seen that. That looks amazing!!!! I am feeling some bad (for my wife)/good decisions being made once I get a little deeper into the bottle of bourbon tonight. Thanks brother!!! That’s too sick.


I may have found the winner!!! I can grab a mesh later. This thing looks amazing.


----------



## InMyHead (Dec 17, 2021)

Arabic Sub-39 tonight.


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Recently joined with this and very happy with the fit and quality albeit moved it onto a leather less bling band .🤩


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

New Year, new filing system...








Now on the hunt for enough of these wallets to sort all my keepers with a comfy home.


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

couple questions:

1. i read a post stating that many of the components of the watch, esp the 1545, are from China - true?
2. any other models with the above "issue"?
3. are any of the cases still up to Blancpain/Rolex quality?


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

theboywonder said:


> couple questions:
> 
> 1. i read a post stating that many of the components of the watch, esp the 1545, are from China - true?
> 2. any other models with the above "issue"?
> 3. are any of the cases still up to Blancpain/Rolex quality?


1545 are not to the level of most other Squale.

This is only my personal view...

Sub 39 are well finished, and a good step up from 1545

1521 are fantastic. Limited Edition pieces seem very well made and finished.

Matic and 2002a are fantastic value for money.

Anyone who has owned a 1521, Matic, or 2002 will vouch for the amazing case finish.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Wouldn't worry too much about the parts from China either - no doubt we'd all be surprised at how many of the parts for watches of all grades come from China (unfortunately) and are assembled in Switzerland/Europe.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

A new year pic of mine


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

theboywonder said:


> couple questions:
> 
> 1. i read a post stating that many of the components of the watch, esp the 1545, are from China - true?
> 2. any other models with the above "issue"?
> 3. are any of the cases still up to Blancpain/Rolex quality?


If you're trying to avoid Chinese made parts _entirely _in a sub $10,000 watch, yeah good luck with that. "Swiss Made" leaves 40% which can be made elsewhere, guess where that elsewhere is. 

The 1545 is "fine" for what it is, but not particularly compelling, there are certainly better Sub homages if that's your thing. The higher end Squales are comparable to similarly priced competition from Seiko and Oris. Better than the completely anonymous slabs of metal that most Swatch brands use, better than Raymond Weil and Zodiac, comparable to Christopher Ward. 

You are not getting a Bathyscaphe or Submariner level case for $1,000.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Davekaye90 said:


> If you're trying to avoid Chinese made parts _entirely _in a sub $10,000 watch, yeah good luck with that. "Swiss Made" leaves 40% which can be made elsewhere, guess where that elsewhere is.
> 
> The 1545 is "fine" for what it is, but not particularly compelling, there are certainly better Sub homages if that's your thing. The higher end Squales are comparable to similarly priced competition from Seiko and Oris. Better than the completely anonymous slabs of metal that most Swatch brands use, better than Raymond Weil and Zodiac, comparable to Christopher Ward.
> 
> You are not getting a Bathyscaphe or Submariner level case for $1,000.


It’s even better, not even 60% us to be Swiss made it’s rather that 60% of the value needs to be added in Switzerland (if that’s not measuring a rubber band I don’t know what is). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

New Years Resolution... focus on the vintage...


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Good morning all, and happy new year! I joined this thread last year after picking up a 1521, (blasted case/ black bezel - solid tool watch), that said, it’s become one of my favorites. That said, Squale has risen to the top of a favorite brand for personal fit/ finish and I would like to add another - would still be a diver of course, but ideally a bit more polished/ refined than my 1521 for different occasions - would keep this one on a bracelet. You guys were great about steering me to the 1521 - any suggestions for where I should look next? 

unfortunately, I do have small wrists, so I need to keep it under 40mm, and a ~48mm L2L. That rules out the matic’s unfortunately - as those things are gorgeous, but such is life - I’ll have to admire them from afar, ha.

Right now I’m leaning toward a Sub-39, (Arabic? Sunburst dial?), or a GMT, (no real use for a GMT complication, as my only routine travel stays domestic), but like the look.

Would prefer something w/ some visual pop/ color to compliment the brushed/ black 1521.

suggest away - thanks!


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Hmh said:


> Good morning all, and happy new year! I joined this thread last year after picking up a 1521, (blasted case/ black bezel - solid tool watch), that said, it’s become one of my favorites. That said, Squale has risen to the top of a favorite brand for personal fit/ finish and I would like to add another - would still be a diver of course, but ideally a bit more polished/ refined than my 1521 for different occasions - would keep this one on a bracelet. You guys were great about steering me to the 1521 - any suggestions for where I should look next?
> 
> unfortunately, I do have small wrists, so I need to keep it under 40mm, and a ~48mm L2L. That rules out the matic’s unfortunately - as those things are gorgeous, but such is life - I’ll have to admire them from afar, ha.
> 
> ...


Based on the size requirements I'd personally look at the Sub 39 range and if looking for a burst of colour then the blue Sub39 at post 9562 would be an option. That particular model has a lovely sunburst dial and pretty decent lume (for Squale) and is available on either a rubber strap or rather nice bracelet. Just my suggestion.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmh said:


> ...any suggestions for where I should look next? Unfortunately, I do have small wrists, so I need to keep it under 40mm, and a ~48mm L2L. That rules out the matic’s unfortunately - as those things are gorgeous, but such is life - I’ll have to admire them from afar, ha.
> 
> Right now I’m leaning toward a Sub-39, (Arabic? Sunburst dial?), or a GMT, (no real use for a GMT complication...


Hey. The 1521 is one hell of a watch. If you are considering a Sub 39, be aware it does not fit the wrist like the 1521, and that some folk (especially those with a round wrist shape) find the S39 wears larger.

If this is the case with you, the WHATAWATCHES Corso Italiano might be worth a look. Almost identical, but with 20mm lugs rather than 22mm, and a steeper angle of the lugs, which together help the watch sit better on small wrists.

The Super might be worth a look. The grey dial and ginger dial versions are very nice, especially on leather.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hmh said:


> Good morning all, and happy new year! I joined this thread last year after picking up a 1521, (blasted case/ black bezel - solid tool watch), that said, it’s become one of my favorites. That said, Squale has risen to the top of a favorite brand for personal fit/ finish and I would like to add another - would still be a diver of course, but ideally a bit more polished/ refined than my 1521 for different occasions - would keep this one on a bracelet. You guys were great about steering me to the 1521 - any suggestions for where I should look next?
> 
> unfortunately, I do have small wrists, so I need to keep it under 40mm, and a ~48mm L2L. That rules out the matic’s unfortunately - as those things are gorgeous, but such is life - I’ll have to admire them from afar, ha.
> 
> ...


I'll echo the note that the Sub-39 may wear larger than you think. My Oris D65 has similarly flat lugs, and it wears quite long for its ~48mm L2L. The Super case is going to be much friendlier to small wrists.


----------



## InMyHead (Dec 17, 2021)

Artico this morning.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'll echo the note that the Sub-39 may wear larger than you think. My Oris D65 has similarly flat lugs, and it wears quite long for its ~48mm L2L. The Super case is going to be much friendlier to small wrists.


Question for you: is the Squale with the tropic / brown dial no longer available? I see the black and silver dials for sale, but not the brown dial. Did they discontinue it?


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Bloom said:


> Question for you: is the Squale with the tropic / brown dial no longer available? I see the black and silver dials for sale, but not the brown dial. Did they discontinue it?


I think that is a UK exclusive, so you'd have to look e.g. at Watch Gecko:








Super Squale Diver's Watch - Sunray Brown Dial - Brown Leather Strap


First launched back in the 60s, the Super Squale is still one of the most popular watches by Squale to date. The new Super Squale models still pay homage to the past, with a modern take on traditional skin divers. The 316L stainless steel case has been designed to be as lightweight as possible...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

sirjohnk said:


> I think that is a UK exclusive, so you'd have to look e.g. at Watch Gecko:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!! Wonder if they have a version that comes on the jubilee bracelet of if that would be extra. Will look into it. 


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Question for you: is the Squale with the tropic / brown dial no longer available? I see the black and silver dials for sale, but not the brown dial. Did they discontinue it?


Was a UK exclusive, but I think it will go global once the sevond batch is ordered.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Gerard Jones said:


> Was a UK exclusive, but I think it will go global once the sevond batch is ordered.


Thanks much. 


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

It appears this model is also available from a company called H.S. Johnson for a lot less than Watchgecko. Anyone have any business dealings with H.S. Johnson?


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Bloom said:


> It appears this model is also available from a company called H.S. Johnson for a lot less than Watchgecko. Anyone have any business dealings with H.S. Johnson?
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river…


I've bought two Squale from them and they competitive on price and quick to dispatch, I've been happy with the service. Not sure if it will apply outside of the UK but when on their website if you hover over the previous page button, an extra 5% off option comes up. They also advertise on e-bay UK which may be available to you. If so, if you watch the item, they will often make an offer to you of another 10% off around 24 hours later.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

stevedssd said:


> I've bought two Squale from them and they competitive on price and quick to dispatch, I've been happy with the service. Not sure if it will apply outside of the UK but when on their website if you hover over the previous page button, an extra 5% off option comes up. They also advertise on e-bay UK which may be available to you. If so, if you watch the item, they will often make an offer to you of another 10% off around 24 hours later.


Thanks for the info; that’s really good to know. I need to find out what the taxes and duties to the US would be. Is that carrier dependent?


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Thanks for the info; that’s really good to know. I need to find out what the taxes and duties to the US would be. Is that carrier dependent?
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river…


Looks like it is International Insured Tracked Signed for £11.99. They use Royal Mail in the UK, not sure which international carrier they would use. Unfortunately I've no idea re US import duty requirements. I usually end up paying around £10 carrier handling fee on imports to UK, so would anticipate something similar to the USA on top of any import duties if there are any.......... and as I went to leave their website I got the additional 5% pop up.....


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Hey. The 1521 is one hell of a watch. If you are considering a Sub 39, be aware it does not fit the wrist like the 1521, and that some folk (especially those with a round wrist shape) find the S39 wears larger.
> 
> If this is the case with you, the WHATAWATCHES Corso Italiano might be worth a look. Almost identical, but with 20mm lugs rather than 22mm, and a steeper angle of the lugs, which together help the watch sit better on small wrists.
> 
> The Super might be worth a look. The grey dial and ginger dial versions are very nice, especially on leather.


Thanks for the advice guys - exactly what I was looking for! I’ll have to focus on the supers - they hadn’t made my radar to this point, and the corso’s look great as well.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Bloom said:


> Thanks for the info; that’s really good to know. I need to find out what the taxes and duties to the US would be. Is that carrier dependent?
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river…


If it's over the $800 line, it's $1.53 for the movement, plus roughly 5% for the case, plus roughly 10% for the strap or bracelet. If they are doing the watches and clocks sheet correctly, the vast majority of the declared value in terms of percentage should go to the movement.

It's impossible to gauge what you'll actually _pay_ though, at least to an exact dollar amount. Or if you'll have to pay anything at all. With DHL definitely, with FedEX probably, with a national public mail carrier, possibly.

My last Royal Mail UK import came with no charge. I can't remember _not _getting a bill from DHL when the value was over $800.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Ausal branded Supermatic 250... them curves 😍


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Have a great Friday folks...


----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

Short walk on a winter beach with his new mokka leather strap.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Its time to shoot and share! Lets see your Squale for Satureday...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Squale Saturday


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Bloom said:


> Question for you: is the Squale with the tropic / brown dial no longer available? I see the black and silver dials for sale, but not the brown dial. Did they discontinue it?


Hello, the watch with the brown dial is currently only available in the UK. For whatever reason, but unfortunately it is so...
but the question was already answered before, as I just noticed...


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

My watch for Sunday


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Squnday...


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Gerard Jones said:


> Squnday...
> View attachment 17144068


You´re so disco


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Monday... bunday...


----------



## Mrtn Hchrl (3 mo ago)

Nearly Tuesday


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> New Year, new filing system...
> View attachment 17129239
> 
> Now on the hunt for enough of these wallets to sort all my keepers with a comfy home.


I need a couple of those myself!


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_NEW YEAR, NEW RULES
Strap colour fun…. Smooth calf, fire engine red, white stitch, black keepers, #Waldan
















_


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

ExtraProtein said:


> _NEW YEAR, NEW RULES
> Strap colour fun…. Smooth calf, fire engine red, white stitch, black keepers, #Waldan_


Did you see the prototype Giramondo on C24?


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

Gerard Jones said:


> Did you see the prototype Giramondo on C24?


I did, what did you think? It wasn’t to my liking, rather boring for a Giramondo. I do fancy the Limited Edition and 1521 Squale per se, this one just didn’t have that curb appeal “_for me.” _I‘ve currently fallen in love with the Corso Italiano Snow dial. I’ve 4 more payments on a JLC, I’ll need a week to breathe and then I’ll jump into the deep end of the pool for that one.

I have a beef with C24…. Why can’t we review sold items? I think it’s important for a site to carry on a sold database for future reference. Meaning, in 2029 it would be great to look back on the pieces that have become unobtanium. Example: I have a Formex DS2000 Orange Face DLC unworn with the blue sticky still on its bracelet. I can’t find one for reference to credibly (with integrity) sell it. Step in a great global buy/sell site like C24, only NOT.


----------



## ExtraProtein (Nov 2, 2021)

_Gerard, this post is for you…. Blu Puro is a tough one to strap up (with fun), here’s a couple shots of possibilities. The white is out, the colour of the hour markers clash hard….HOWEVER the desert colour tropic would be BRILLIANT. The grey is a meh too….Orange and desert khaki seem to be the best colourways. I’m thinking a golden whiskey leather bund for this watch along with that desert tropic and call it a day. These 22mm are a pain in the …. 

Gents, what do you think about these?








































_


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

ExtraProtein said:


> _Gerard, this post is for you…. Blu Puro is a tough one to strap up (with fun), here’s a couple shots of possibilities. The white is out, the colour of the hour markers clash hard….HOWEVER the desert colour tropic would be BRILLIANT. The grey is a meh too….Orange and desert khaki seem to be the best colourways. I’m thinking a golden whiskey leather bund for this watch along with that desert tropic and call it a day. These 22mm are a pain in the ….
> 
> Gents, what do you think about these?
> 
> ...


That sand colour actually looks quite good. Think it will be even better after its worn in a bit.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Did someone say its Tritium Tuesday?


----------



## marchitecture (Jun 15, 2020)

ExtraProtein said:


> _Gerard, this post is for you…. Blu Puro is a tough one to strap up (with fun), here’s a couple shots of possibilities. The white is out, the colour of the hour markers clash hard….HOWEVER the desert colour tropic would be BRILLIANT. The grey is a meh too….Orange and desert khaki seem to be the best colourways. I’m thinking a golden whiskey leather bund for this watch along with that desert tropic and call it a day. These 22mm are a pain in the ….
> 
> Gents, what do you think about these?
> 
> ...


I love the orange and the white ones! Compliments the hands and gives it a summer vibe even in darkest winter…..


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

marchitecture said:


> I love the orange and the white ones! Compliments the hands and gives it a summer vibe even in darkest winter…..


I think the white looks okay too.

No idea why, but I have a real beef with orange straps. I understand the link to the min hand, but just feel the orange strap ends up taking more attention than the watch.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Nearly half way through already...


----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

Today with the freshly purchased bracelet, it's a beads of rice with straight ends, the only part that makes me a bit sad about the 1521, there's nothing with shaped end links.


----------

